# The AquaBid Thread!



## tokala

Alright, let's admit it, we are all guilty of fantasy shopping on Aquabid (and sometimes even splurging!) I thought I would start a thread for people to show off their dream betta's, unusual colors, and exciting purchases!


----------



## tokala

I will start, this guy caught my eye today, wow! never heard of the breeder either.


----------



## PitGurl

Hehe, I like this thread. Well I guess I'll post my purchases even though you all already know who they are,

First is my most recent. A green marble OHMPK who I've named "Fable". He's due to arrive next week :-D.
Next is my orange dot OHMPK, Figment. Both these guys are from Ninebettas and last is the late  Artoo, my multi yellow CT who passed away last week.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Sweeda88

Oh, I love these kinds of threads!


----------



## PitGurl

I really like this guy. He looks like a sunset,


----------



## tokala

@ sweeda- I LOVE the yellow halfmoon! Holy smokes!
@pitgurl- I didnt know you got the little orange spot OHMPK!!! I totally stalked him on AB haha. I like the last one you posted too, too cute!

Ugh, this is why AB is dangerous... i do NOT need another fish, but that pastel swirl (my own made up color) I posted is really tugging at my heart strings...


----------



## jesstanner

This is going to be a FUN thread to watch! I love the first boy...!!!
The girl who I think is really cute 
View attachment 28873


My favorite! AAhhh! I love this boy so much!
View attachment 28872



View attachment 28874

He is really cute, but I like the other boy more!


----------



## tokala

@jesstanner- OMG I LOVE THE BLACK AND WHITE MARBLE DRAGON GUY! i want...


----------



## Sweeda88

That yellow and turquoise boy is AMAZING OMG!! If I had money I'd totally get him!


----------



## jesstanner

I am in love with that boy to...I actually went so far as to set him as my background on my laptop!I'm currently in the process of trying to convince my mom to let me bid on him! And pitgurl I love the boy! He totally looks like a sunset


----------



## tokala

The first picture is a boy who was on my mind for days. Right when I decided to get him, someone else had beat me to the auction minutes before I clicked "buy now"  I was so bummed. 
THEN, after expressing my disappointment to my boyfriend who was working overseas at the time, he surprised me with Diablo! Second pict. He is my sweetest boy- totally my baby! Thanks to him, my AB addiction has almost spiraled out of control haha.


----------



## jesstanner

Oh goodness! Diablo is gorgeous! I'm really really into black and white bettas right now so his colors are totally working for me (especially with the red section). Wow...he looks like a sweetie to


----------



## tokala

jesstanner said:


> Oh goodness! Diablo is gorgeous! I'm really really into black and white bettas right now so his colors are totally working for me (especially with the red section). Wow...he looks like a sweetie to


Thank you so much! And I am with you- I am a total sucker for black and white bettas too. Thats why a couple of yours caught my eye!
Diablo acts like anything but what his name implies haha, he is the sweet heart of the whole group. Right now he is babysitting the snails I got for one of my other boys, Sam, because Sam ate off their antenna:shock: Diablo is helping me nurse them back the health haha, such a caring guy!


----------



## PitGurl

@ tokala- That's so funny you were stalking Figment. He arrived about 3 weeks ago. He's a big boy almost 2 1/2 inches long, I was shocked at his size when I pulled him out of the box. Here is a recent photo of him.... 

Oh, I bought a couple snails today and Figment has already munched on them :-?. Bad bettas!


----------



## tokala

AH! LOVES HIM!!!! Kinda cute that he is a naughty one too... is it wrong to think that haha? Poor snails.


----------



## Sweeda88

I've never had luck putting snails with my Bettas. EVER.


----------



## BabyFishie202

Look at this


----------



## BabyFishie202

Look at this Guy!
I want him soo BAD!


----------



## BabyFishie202




----------



## cajunamy

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1305966607















been ogling the above crowntail but I already have 3 bids in right now, now no one take these, they are for breeding purposes!!!



















and I did win this girl already  she is to breed to gumbo










and then there's the ones I've owned - 
gumbo my baby, who has changed some more since this picture 









sushi who's passed on 








kadin who's also passed on, but i have his 3 week old fry growing out now









and butterbean who i'm trying to breed now


----------



## laughing

I hate you for making this thread... I'm going to have 5 new bettas by the end of the week D;

AB is addicting. The only thing that keeps me from buying is knowing I'm going to get yelled at, LOL!


----------



## Tisia

my pretty little boy Robin from Hopdiggity ^_^


----------



## Burd

Tisia said:


> my pretty little boy Robin from Hopdiggity ^_^


<3


----------



## russalka

@Pitgurl - I'm sorry that Artoo died. :_ (


----------



## PitGurl

@ russalka- Thanks. It's a bit of a mystery what happened. He was showing signs of ammonia poisining but my water always tested safe and Figment who shares the other side of the tank was fine:dunno:. I'm thinking something else my have been going on. It's frustrating when you don't know what happened.


----------



## DDave

I don't even have a betta yet (currently cycling a 5g tank), but you're all making me want one really bad. I really like these ones:


----------



## tokala

BabyFishie202 said:


> Look at this


Babyfins that is so funny- That is my guy Chester! I got him the same time I got Sam. Here are some more of his picts haha.


----------



## tokala

@ DDAVE- They are all stunning! Do you plan on getting an AB betta?


----------



## tokala

laughing said:


> I hate you for making this thread... I'm going to have 5 new bettas by the end of the week D;
> 
> AB is addicting. The only thing that keeps me from buying is knowing I'm going to get yelled at, LOL!


Hehehe.... sorry.... but I couldnt help it! I have 3 AB boys and needed to know I wasn't alone in my obsession


----------



## tokala

Tisia said:


> my pretty little boy Robin from Hopdiggity ^_^


Wow he is stunning- I have never seen that color before. His freckles are so cute! I love hopdiggitys fish!


----------



## smellsfishie

Here's my AB kids...  and the last 2 are boys I want! up for bid right now!

Lula









Eggie









The boys I want:

This guy would be my breeder with the above females 









This guy would just be for fun. He looks like Ace of Spades!


----------



## denaliwind

How can I resist! Let's see....

Beware, lot's of pics incoming!!

Well, first I should post Duck's pic <3


----------



## denaliwind

This one actually belongs to Pitgurl! But, how can I resist, I'm a huge fan!!










XD

...Omg, *tokala*, Chester is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Sweeda88

That black and white HMPK is to DIE FOR!!


----------



## DDave

tokala said:


> @ DDAVE- They are all stunning! Do you plan on getting an AB betta?


I haven't quite decided yet, but I'm really leaning towards getting my first betta locally rather than from AB. I've never had one before, so I'm kind of nervous about causing something bad to happen to one of those really beautiful AB guys right off the bat. I might get one if I decide I need another betta.


----------



## tokala

Denaliwind, it's official. you are a bad influence. now i want...no, need, a plakat!


----------



## denaliwind

*cajunamy - *Oh geeze, Gumbo is soooo beautiful and I love, love the girl you picked for him. Um, can I haz some babies please?? Lol



tokala said:


> Denaliwind, it's official. you are a bad influence. now i want...no, need, a plakat!


Oh no! I didn't mean to! ...or did I... 
>.>
<.>

hehe


----------



## newfiedragon

So many fishies...so little monies...:-(


----------



## gmd1800

denaliwind, isn't that black and white HMPK you posted the one who sold on Aquabid for about $500 bucks? He's a looker for sure!


----------



## Tisia

tokala said:


> Wow he is stunning- I have never seen that color before. His freckles are so cute! I love hopdiggitys fish!


I had seen him on ab for a while and wanted him, then when she offered free priority I couldn't resist ^_^ his fins have had some issues since I've got him though unfortunately, want them to heal up already so I can post some more pics of him, lol


----------



## tokala

$500.00 for a betta?.....gulp:shock:


----------



## tokala

Ugh... this guy is still on there... I hope someone buys him before tonight, otherwise I might not be able to resist.


----------



## nowzem

Ewww I don't like him at all! (Did that help you resist? I'm fibbing...he's GORGEOUS!)


----------



## SillyCone

HE'S THE END OF THE RAINBOWWWW!

Omg! If I was in US I would buy it before you do!


----------



## Burd

tokala said:


> Ugh... this guy is still on there... I hope someone buys him before tonight, otherwise I might not be able to resist.


Any chance of a link to this guy? :O


----------



## tokala

Oh course! Here ya go: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1306498063

@nowzem- I think I actually gasped when I read the first part of your post LOL! Then I realized you were kidding


----------



## SillyCone

$20 only? Gosh :V


----------



## nowzem

Teeheeeee. Aquabid so SUCKS (but I still love it). I found this little guy today...but I'm resisting (and it hurts haha)


----------



## nowzem

Although his one not-completely-black eye kinda gives me the creeps


----------



## SillyCone

he's dual-eye coloured, which is awesome! XD!


----------



## Burd

tokala said:


> Oh course! Here ya go: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1306498063
> 
> @nowzem- I think I actually gasped when I read the first part of your post LOL! Then I realized you were kidding


Aww man... he's in Thailand. 
No offense to Thailand, but I don't think I'll be wanting to deal with any more international shippings of fishies for a while. It's -EXPENSIVE-. FFF.


----------



## SillyCone

I will just go to my LFS to buy an actual betta xD


----------



## Wyvern

MY problem is we mainly pnly get veiltails in stock


----------



## tokala

Burd said:


> Aww man... he's in Thailand.
> No offense to Thailand, but I don't think I'll be wanting to deal with any more international shippings of fishies for a while. It's -EXPENSIVE-. FFF.


I know, I have ordered a few boys from overseas with a lot of success, but my Giant was DOA in my last shipment and I felt so bad. He was so stunning! I have been a little turned off from it since.


----------



## PitGurl

This new seller ProFish Farms has some nice dragons. This guy is beautiful...


----------



## PitGurl

This guy too,


----------



## jesstanner

Have you guys had good experiences with Storybetta? Also is shipping 30$ for live arrival guarantee for him? I couldn't find anything on shipping >.<


----------



## tokala

PitGurl- I LOVE the first boy- love the light pink mixed in with the white. sooo pretty.

jesstanner- I have no experience with that particular breeder. If they are from Thailand, the shipping is usually an additional $5.00 plus the price of the betta to get them into the states. It gets pricier from the trans shipper to you. All the breeders I have dealt with guarantee a live fish. I once had a betta arrive DOA from a shipper that did not post anything on their website about live arrival guarantee. I was nervous about it, but he reimbursed me within 24 hours!


----------



## jesstanner

I'm seriously debating that black and white boy hmpk boy from him...:-?


----------



## Burd

jesstanner said:


> Have you guys had good experiences with Storybetta? Also is shipping 30$ for live arrival guarantee for him? I couldn't find anything on shipping >.<


Shipping for a live arrival guarantee depends on which transhipper you use. For me it was $37 @[email protected]


----------



## Nymmers

This guy is sexy. But I was under the impression red/yellow couldn't show on the same fish!


----------



## Sweeda88

Nymmers said:


> This guy is sexy. But I was under the impression red/yellow couldn't show on the same fish!


There's another fish behind him in a different tank. The ends of his fins are clear, not red/orange.


----------



## smellsfishie

nowzem said:


> Although his one not-completely-black eye kinda gives me the creeps


Eggie has 1 black eye 1 blue eye, and the black eye is the one that creeps me out. haha... I don't know why. It's so hollow.


----------



## Nymmers

silly me! xD


----------



## animallover4lyfe

jesstanner said:


> Have you guys had good experiences with Storybetta? Also is shipping 30$ for live arrival guarantee for him? I couldn't find anything on shipping >.<


Yes! Storybetta is excellent. Iv gotten a couple halfmoons from him and absolutely in love, huge and healthy.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

I really love this guy X3 too bad he sold a long time ago, i finally have the room for him.


----------



## tokala

Gizmothefreaky said:


> I really love this guy X3 too bad he sold a long time ago, i finally have the room for him.


Oh wow, I love his cute panda-bear face. I would name him Panda haha.


----------



## windfire

i have a whole folder of aquabid bettas on my laptop that i drool over all the time. btw nimmers that is an awesome betta!


----------



## PitGurl

Warning incoming pic spam!!!!!


----------



## nowzem

NEAT! I love all those!
I just posted this one in another thread, but I'm posting again cuz I think he's so awesome...I made him the background on my phone!
BuyItNow is $150 for this guy!


----------



## cajunamy

I've been drooling over that feather tail, I want him really really bad!


----------



## denaliwind

Ooh, I like this guy. I think the pink undertones are really attractive.


----------



## SillyCone

makes me wonder if there's any like black with pink parts betta, that would be great, but like magenta pink xD


----------



## nowzem

The feathertail....ARGH! If I buy him I'll have to have a female...and they are outrageous/hard to find as well. But you can't pay $100 for a fish and not breed him! Do you guys think he's really worth $100? I would be super crushed if he died in transit.... Silly betta addiction  I don't think I can do it...LOL


----------



## callmeconfused

-I tried three times to get a good pick of CC(Cotton Candy), but Lavender is determined to get front and center in the picks. Oh well, they are both AB girls, so here goes.


























Here are the pics of when they came in.


----------



## Burd

nowzem said:


> NEAT! I love all those!
> I just posted this one in another thread, but I'm posting again cuz I think he's so awesome...I made him the background on my phone!
> BuyItNow is $150 for this guy!


I don't understand one bit why that fish is the price he is. He's pretty and all that, but if you look at the close up of his tail doesn't it look deformed beyond what should be okay for a feather tail? I've never heard of the term 'apache' being used to describe a betta but... I just don't understand why that fish is so expensive.


----------



## SillyCone

I'd say, the more expensive the fish is, the more important it become, I wonder if I breed my poor Fillet and say they are royal British fish from the National Fish Association in Great Britain _(I just made the name up)_, I wonder if I can sell them for £200 each. :V


----------



## Nymmers

No words can describe him good enough. His colors, his fins, not to mention he looks very happy flaring away. If you want to spend 100 dollars one one betta, do this one!


----------



## DarkMoon17

That must be an aquastar71 betta  Beautiful!

Burd, I agree, considering it would be stupid to even breed him, there is no way he should cost $150... I'm guessing they called him "apache" because his tail looks like arrows... maybe. Faith called one of her red BF strains apaches.


----------



## Nymmers

Yep, Aquastar71, his bettas are absolutely gorgeous, the feather tail is pretty, but it's scales at the end of his tail, and one of his rays look extremely mutated. (His last feather tail didn't look like that, it looked more proportional so to speak?)


----------



## nowzem

DarkMoon17 said:


> That must be an aquastar71 betta  Beautiful!
> 
> Burd, I agree, considering it would be stupid to even breed him, there is no way he should cost $150... I'm guessing they called him "apache" because his tail looks like arrows... maybe. Faith called one of her red BF strains apaches.


Calling other people" stupid" is pretty darn rude. I'm pretty sure there are nicer ways to say you don't think a particular fish should be bred.


----------



## Burd

Nymmers said:


> No words can describe him good enough. His colors, his fins, not to mention he looks very happy flaring away. If you want to spend 100 dollars one one betta, do this one!


Boy, that breeder sure thinks the WORLD of their fish. >> 
I wonder if they've actually ever sold one of their $100+ fishes for that much or if this is an experiment to see if someone would buy them for that much.

Gotta say, I do love the colors and how they're blocked onto his body.


----------



## Nymmers

They must, but they do have some quality fish!

Nowzem, I don't think she was calling you stupid, but the idea of breeding him was, because he is severely mutated, and breeding the strain would cause further mutations that could be life threatening to the fry and possibly even him, it's probably harder for him to swim than others. =(


----------



## SillyCone

^ Exactly, out of 100 fry only 10 gets to be healthy and beautiful, therefore they are expensive.

Well, probably, just guessing xD


----------



## nowzem

Still hurt my feelings. 

Anyways, I don't think I'll pay $100 for any fish any time soon.


----------



## SillyCone

Tuesday I will go look at my LFS new betta shipments, but other than that.. dunno, maaaybe I will get a female, not sure yet though.

And yes, those fishes are extremely beautiful but if you think of the process it took to get them to be like that is kinda sad. =C


----------



## Adrienne

I think this guy looks wicked! Almost like he's got zebra stripes on his dorsal fin!


----------



## Martinismommy

The blue/black/yellow male from Aquastar is so severely faulted I wouldn't pay $10.00 for him.....I have bought several fish from Aquastar but this is NOT a fish I'd even remotly consider buying/breeding....People need to understand some of the Thai breeders use names for the Bettas to sell to people who don't know anything about Betta breeding.....

That's my 2 cents worth )


----------



## FuulieQ

Martinismommy said:


> The blue/black/yellow male from Aquastar is so severely faulted I wouldn't pay $10.00 for him.....I have bought several fish from Aquastar but this is NOT a fish I'd even remotly consider buying/breeding....People need to understand some of the Thai breeders use names for the Bettas to sell to people who don't know anything about Betta breeding.....
> 
> That's my 2 cents worth )


What's wrong with him? I'm curious, I don't feel like I understand what the breeding standards are for bettas. I think I see some rosetail, which is undesirable from what I hear... he's not a full dragon, obviously, but I find his patterning kind of attractive....


----------



## tokala

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## copperarabian

I don't buy off aquabid (yet) but I do look at them XD I really want a giant, and I absolutely love the Bettas I included below.

After I breed my first pair of bettas I might consider buying a few from aquabid for their genetics.


----------



## Burd

FuulieQ said:


> What's wrong with him? I'm curious, I don't feel like I understand what the breeding standards are for bettas. I think I see some rosetail, which is undesirable from what I hear... he's not a full dragon, obviously, but I find his patterning kind of attractive....


It's not necessarily standards that are the issue (IMO) so much as the health and viability of the next generation you would be producing with this fish. It's far less obvious than with the 'apache feathertail' from the same breeder, but rosetails and more so feathertails are considered deformities. They have deformed scales, harder times swimming and often in a batch of fry from which they came, the vast majority of them are so deformed that they can't survive (or so says what I've read).

Breeding either rosetails or feathertails has pretty heavy consequences that one has to weigh before and while they're breeding/raising fry. As many have said you need to keep in mind one thing - a fish has to swim! With so much feathering, deforming and health complications, that fish is going to survive. Not live. If it survives, of course.


----------



## tokala

Burd said:


> It's not necessarily standards that are the issue (IMO) so much as the health and viability of the next generation you would be producing with this fish. It's far less obvious than with the 'apache feathertail' from the same breeder, but rosetails and more so feathertails are considered deformities. They have deformed scales, harder times swimming and often in a batch of fry from which they came, the vast majority of them are so deformed that they can't survive (or so says what I've read).
> 
> Breeding either rosetails or feathertails has pretty heavy consequences that one has to weigh before and while they're breeding/raising fry. As many have said you need to keep in mind one thing - a fish has to swim! With so much feathering, deforming and health complications, that fish is going to survive. Not live. If it survives, of course.


It is unfortunate that we do this with all domestic animals  Like pug/bull dogs with sinus issues, french bull dogs cant even give natural birth any more since their hips are so narrow. Paint horses with such upright pasterns that they get navicular so easily. the list is endless. Although not every animal has a hard or bad life, it still makes you think. We still have a responsibility to the animals well being- perhaps we are selfish for breeding them for these traits.

That being said, I can see why they do it (feather tail)- they look stunning IMO. And as long as it produces a trait that others like, I doubt it will go away.


----------



## tokala

copperarabian said:


> I don't buy off aquabid (yet) but I do look at them XD I really want a giant, and I absolutely love the Bettas I included below.
> 
> After I breed my first pair of bettas I might consider buying a few from aquabid for their genetics.


I love your taste!!!! Especially the last two- HOLY MOLY! Love that... koi? maybe? what ever he is, i want him!


----------



## smellsfishie

tokala said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder


+1

Not everyone is trying to show their fish... I think he is gorgeous, whether or not a fish is "show quality" is not my main concern, but more of is he healthy... if strains cause a fish to become unhealthy, they should not be bred. The same goes for any animal... more importantly, dogs, cats and other animals who are over bred and end up in animal shelters, only to be put to sleep because there are not enough homes to keep them.


----------



## nowzem

I really love this one's color, what do you guys think? Too plain vanilla?


----------



## nowzem

smellsfishie said:


> +1
> 
> Not everyone is trying to show their fish... I think he is gorgeous, whether or not a fish is "show quality" is not my main concern, but more of is he healthy... if strains cause a fish to become unhealthy, they should not be bred. The same goes for any animal... more importantly, dogs, cats and other animals who are over bred and end up in animal shelters, only to be put to sleep because there are not enough homes to keep them.


+1111111. I like you, smellsfishie! <3


----------



## LouCB

seen a few that i liked last night..


----------



## Neil D

I hate you all. Now I'm gonna be the creepy fish guy down the street when I get my own place. :-D haha


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

whoa, all of these fish are so amazing!! I am going to have to show some real restraint to NOT buy every single one when i get another job... o.o


----------



## smellsfishie

Nowzem, <3 back!!! haha




Neil D said:


> I hate you all. Now I'm gonna be the creepy fish guy down the street when I get my own place. :-D haha


HAHAHAHA!!!!!!!! This really made me laugh. I am already the crazy fish lady!!!!!


----------



## Tisia

love this coloring


----------



## PitGurl

This guy is cool looking...


----------



## smellsfishie

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWW @ the black betta.... yowzas!


----------



## nowzem

AHHHH. I thought about making that black one my first HMPK! You know...to validate shipping costs on my other betta (mwahaha yeah right..its just to feed the addiction!! <3) Someone will probably buy him before I decide...


----------



## nowzem

I feel sorry for these types: (His BIN is $250...wtfrenchtoast!)

















How do they even GET a mutation like that continually? I think his coloration is beautiful but I HATE those long pec fins.


----------



## PitGurl

I wouldn't be suprised if those "dumbo" bettas start munching on their pectorals like HM's do on their tails. Poor guys. I saw a dumbo pk @ petco once. He didn't look to happy :-(.


----------



## smellsfishie

he looks blind, too... :/


----------



## copperarabian

tokala said:


> I love your taste!!!! Especially the last two- HOLY MOLY! Love that... koi? maybe? what ever he is, i want him!



His body is a dragon, and they labeled him as a Sakura.

There's the URL for him if you really do want him 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1306255823


----------



## nowzem

I thought he looked blind too! Poor fishies....asking that much for him is a scandal!!


----------



## Neil D

The dumbo bettas look cool, but also look like they would have a nightmare swimming.


----------



## babyk

Nymmers said:


> No words can describe him good enough. His colors, his fins, not to mention he looks very happy flaring away. If you want to spend 100 dollars one one betta, do this one!



i actually gasped out loud when i saw him...beautiful. <3 <3 <3


----------



## Sweeda88

These guys are awesome!


----------



## tokala

Sweeda- I love the black and white one! reminds me of a zebra mixed with a snow leopard. The first one is pretty stunning too, i like MG with that mellow purple.


----------



## LouCB

Which one you prefer out of ones I posted?


----------



## newarkhiphop

:shock: @ that all gold one


----------



## tokala

LouCB said:


> Which one you prefer out of ones I posted?


I have to pick ONE?! haha, I like the third one down


----------



## Neil D

the gold one looks spray painted...


----------



## DarkMoon17

nowzem said:


> Calling other people" stupid" is pretty darn rude. I'm pretty sure there are nicer ways to say you don't think a particular fish should be bred.


Woh, sorry I wasn't calling you stupid! First off, you never said you had plans to breed him. I was giving my honest opinion that it is not a good plan to breed extreme feather/rosetails because the fry will be horribly mutated and deformed and would have to be culled (aka killed). It is in the fish's best interest not to reproduce. Though he would have more difficulty swimming than other less deformed fish, he would make a good pet since he is indeed gorgeous.

I personally do not understand why he costs $150 when I'm sure Aquastar17 knows how the fry will turn out. It also shows that Aquastar does not care that he has to cull hundreds of fish just to have one really nice one, but business is business :/ As a future Vet and lover of all animals big and small, I do indeed think it is stupid to purposefully reproduce things that harm animals.

I am sorry to have offended you.


----------



## FuulieQ

Burd said:


> It's not necessarily standards that are the issue (IMO) so much as the health and viability of the next generation you would be producing with this fish. It's far less obvious than with the 'apache feathertail' from the same breeder, but rosetails and more so feathertails are considered deformities. They have deformed scales, harder times swimming and often in a batch of fry from which they came, the vast majority of them are so deformed that they can't survive (or so says what I've read).
> 
> Breeding either rosetails or feathertails has pretty heavy consequences that one has to weigh before and while they're breeding/raising fry. As many have said you need to keep in mind one thing - a fish has to swim! With so much feathering, deforming and health complications, that fish is going to survive. Not live. If it survives, of course.


Sorry, late reply. 

So rosetail is the only issue? I was just wondering if there was something else that made him undesirable. I've read up on rosetail so I know what the consequences of breeding it are. It's a shame. Some of them are beautiful, but I don't own bettas just to have something beautiful. I own them to have a companion of sorts, so I would probably never encourage breeding of extreme rosetail. (Of course, it does help that bettas are pretty... :B )


----------



## nowzem

DarkMoon17 said:


> Woh, sorry I wasn't calling you stupid! First off, you never said you had plans to breed him. I was giving my honest opinion that it is not a good plan to breed extreme feather/rosetails because the fry will be horribly mutated and deformed and would have to be culled (aka killed). It is in the fish's best interest not to reproduce. Though he would have more difficulty swimming than other less deformed fish, he would make a good pet since he is indeed gorgeous.
> 
> I personally do not understand why he costs $150 when I'm sure Aquastar17 knows how the fry will turn out. It also shows that Aquastar does not care that he has to cull hundreds of fish just to have one really nice one, but business is business :/ As a future Vet and lover of all animals big and small, I do indeed think it is stupid to purposefully reproduce things that harm animals.
> 
> I am sorry to have offended you.



No worries. I overreacted and I'm over it. 

I don't plan to bred FT's or RT's...and I wasn't serious about buying him (well MAYBE if I had money to blow, teehhee)), I agree. I find Aquastar to be pretty irresponsible with his dumbos and FT's...shows a lack of...caring for animals and other people (the price and the culling)  But, like you said...if you can get money for it and you aren't worried about the consequences why not, right?  Kinda messed up! I'm sure he feels differently about it though, and I don't mean to bash him. 

I'm sorry that I made you say sorry you offended me (heehee) I really was just reading to much into it and whatever.......... I think you rock, so no problems


----------



## LouCB

The more I look at 5th and 7th one, the more I like them lol uh oh!


----------



## PitGurl

wow!


----------



## Neil D

I like how RTs look, I wish they weren't bad...


----------



## Burd

PitGurl said:


> wow!


ffffffffffffffffffffffffffff... that's a pretty fish.


----------



## Tisia

I <3 his stripes


----------



## Sweeda88

Wow, he's gorgeous, Tisia.


----------



## lilchiwolf

AND WE GOT $100 BIDDING WAR!

Lets watch and see where it goes!










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1306265103


----------



## Tisia

Sweeda88 said:


> Wow, he's gorgeous, Tisia.


I wish I could afford him, so many things I love about him


----------



## Tisia

love his coloring so much! I really should not be allowed to look at ab anymore, lol


----------



## Nymmers

PitGurl said:


> wow!


I agree, wow, I just saw him, what color is he? It's like a plum color with a mint dragon!


----------



## ScoobyBlue

lilchiwolf said:


> AND WE GOT $100 BIDDING WAR!
> 
> Lets watch and see where it goes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1306265103


This fish is gorgeous!! The prettiest that I have ever seen. Wow... I'm in awe.


----------



## Neil D

I.want. That. Betta. _now!!!!_


----------



## lilchiwolf

OMG CUTE!!!










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1306341972


----------



## Neil D

He's adorable!!!!


----------



## DarkMoon17

nowzem said:


> No worries. I overreacted and I'm over it.
> 
> I don't plan to bred FT's or RT's...and I wasn't serious about buying him (well MAYBE if I had money to blow, teehhee)), I agree. I find Aquastar to be pretty irresponsible with his dumbos and FT's...shows a lack of...caring for animals and other people (the price and the culling)  But, like you said...if you can get money for it and you aren't worried about the consequences why not, right?  Kinda messed up! I'm sure he feels differently about it though, and I don't mean to bash him.
> 
> I'm sorry that I made you say sorry you offended me (heehee) I really was just reading to much into it and whatever.......... I think you rock, so no problems


No problem, I just felt I had to at least explain myself! I hadn't intended for it to sound that way... As far as Aquastar goes, I love his fish, they are truly amazing. The ones that he doesn't cull are given exceptional care which is still better than most betta keepers I suppose :/ 

No worries


----------



## lilchiwolf

DO WANT SO BADLY!!! Someone could be nice and get him for me as a moving away gift! 










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1306557538


----------



## Neil D

Ya, for myself;-) haha lol


----------



## lilchiwolf

Neil D said:


> Ya, for myself;-) haha lol


Ffffffffffffffffff........no fair!


----------



## Neil D

My parents wil never let me get another betta


----------



## Tisia

those are some crazy long fins for a female!


----------



## nowzem

He looks like a little duck  Look at that flower-tail...he looks kinda strange tho...his fin is split...and it looks strange how its longer than his tail...but I still like him. <3


----------



## PewPewPew

Females with long fins are disqualified or really severely marked down at shows D: Its not a good trait.


----------



## Tisia

I'm nowhere near the point of breeding or showing, I just think she'd look pretty in a tank


----------



## nowzem

Really? Why is that? I thought it would be desirable! I've noticed that its relatively unusual, though. I think she's lovely (even if she isn't a great breeder...)


----------



## PewPewPew

View attachment 29091

This was Basch, who's from elmo.
View attachment 29092

He got really nicely colored up...But I lost him a while back. I miss him, tons :'c
View attachment 29093

Little Balthier. He's so cute. I bought him from Hopdiggity.
My only complaint is his fins are so big that theyre brittle :c Too big, too big!

My boyfriend has his brother, Allister. Allister's prettier in color, but Baller's ballin' and has wayyyy nicer fins >:B <3


----------



## PewPewPew

nowzem said:


> Really? Why is that? I thought it would be desirable! I've noticed that its relatively unusual, though. I think she's lovely (even if she isn't a great breeder...)


 Probably to keep them truer to the breed? Im not sure, really.

I remember the IBC site saying something like "females with male finnage are disqualified/severe demerits" or whatever D:

And oh :B


----------



## nowzem

That makes sense. Maybe that's how we get those super long finned boys who inevitably eat their own fins or have to swim sideways cuz their fins are too big..?


----------



## FuulieQ

I don't know, I think it's kind of silly.  I mean, wouldn't a long-finned female pass on good finnage to her offspring? How does that detract from the breed?


----------



## nowzem

I think most club rules are silly...especially some of the AKC rules for dogs...but its all to keep the breed" pure." So we don't lose what we originally loved or tried to get out of the breed...right?  I admit that I don't understand why long-finned fems are undesirable other than they are not" natural." They are pretty


----------



## PewPewPew

Its probably not even for looks, it might mess them up genetically and truly weaken them. Who knows?


----------



## FuulieQ

PewPewPew said:


> Its probably not even for looks, it might mess them up genetically and truly weaken them. Who knows?


Yeah, maybe they get long fins because of excess androgens or something and it lowers their fertility. That was my first thought, anyway.


----------



## nowzem

True dat (heehee) ) I'm sure there is a perfectly good and logical and not purely aesthetic reason!

I'm having withdrawl...aquabid won't load on my phone ATM.  I saw a cute dalmation HM...No yellow on him though!


----------



## Neil D

What phone do u have? I love DeT Bettas and HM Bettas. Anyone got any links?


----------



## Burd

Holy crap, someone is actually buying the pretty boy!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1306265103










$100.00... ffff


----------



## lilchiwolf

Burd said:


> Holy crap, someone is actually buying the pretty boy!
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1306265103
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $100.00... ffff


I posted him already! I know! He is splendid!


----------



## nowzem

I know! He is lovely...but its a shame someone is paying that much for him! (I mean that he costs that darn much!!)

My phone: Motorola Droid 2 (one of the loves of my life, hahaha)

Here's the" dummacian" HM (I thought that title was SOOOOO cute (^_^)


----------



## SillyCone

I think 1 guy on the forum has a $500 betta, I think his friend didn't like in the end and gave him if I remember well.


----------



## Tisia

yeah, gorgeous white hmpk, think his name was kane
does it show my addiction that I remember the fish's name and have no clue what the forum member's name was? lol


----------



## SillyCone

LMAO! XD!

but nowzem, that's an awesome fish too, not much for MY personal taste though, it freaks me out I barely can see his fins ;v!



> Dr. Zoidberg: There you are, good as new. Except for your dorsal fin. I'm afraid we couldn't find it after the crash.
> Fry: Can I live without it?
> Dr. Zoidberg: If you call that living.


----------



## BettaGirl290

STOP TEMPTING ME!!! I CAN'T GET ANY FROM AQUABID (unless one!)


----------



## nowzem

Haha I know what you mean...sometimes bettas' eyes freak me out...especially if one is blue and one is black....eek. I dunno why! I have an odd-eyed cat and SHE doesn't weird me out....guess its just fish, haha.


----------



## laughing

tokala said:


> It is unfortunate that we do this with all domestic animals  Like pug/bull dogs with sinus issues, french bull dogs cant even give natural birth any more since their hips are so narrow. Paint horses with such upright pasterns that they get navicular so easily. the list is endless. Although not every animal has a hard or bad life, it still makes you think. We still have a responsibility to the animals well being- perhaps we are selfish for breeding them for these traits.
> 
> That being said, I can see why they do it (feather tail)- they look stunning IMO. And as long as it produces a trait that others like, I doubt it will go away.


Actually, it is english bull dogs who cannot give birth. They always need a c-section. French bulldogs are too top heavy to mate on their own... they have slightly difficult births but it is still heard of for natural births... 

Arabians are being so badly inbred, I knew one who was a top show horse whose insides were unable to stay properly in their place. Sad, right? Therefore they sutured everything to his sides.... ouch :S


----------



## Neil D

Omg that's crazy!!


----------



## nowzem

<333








Why must AB torture me so?! 








Last one's really tempting. You guys think he's really that color?


----------



## LouCB

I was looking at him earlier lol could be the light ? 

Trying to tell myself I have no room for another betta! lol


----------



## lilchiwolf

I WANT THAT LAST ONE!!! Link?


----------



## nowzem

Lavender Dragon HM


----------



## Burd

lilchiwolf said:


> I WANT THAT LAST ONE!!! Link?


You really gonna get him? :>


----------



## nowzem

Seriously, please buy him because I am SO TEMPTED and I just shouldn't! He s SOOOOO cool though!


----------



## nowzem

<-------Gave in to temptation. \(>-<)/


----------



## Neil D

I want an AB betta


----------



## lilchiwolf

Burd said:


> You really gonna get him? :>


Someone bought him


----------



## Burd

nowzem said:


> <-------Gave in to temptation. \(>-<)/


Ha! Awesome! I'm glad you got him and he's going to a good home.

So whatcha gonna name him?  And you've GOT to post pics of him when you get him!


----------



## nowzem

lilchiwolf said:


> Someone bought him


I'm sorry  That jerk was me!! 



Burd said:


> Ha! Awesome! I'm glad you got him and he's going to a good home.
> 
> So whatcha gonna name him?  And you've GOT to post pics of him when you get him!


Awww, thanks! I haven't thought of a name for him yet! I will definitely post pics! The seller offered me a sibling female, but I said no...but maybe I can breed him in the future? He's relatively unique, I believe! I will definitely post pics! I love betta pictures, LOL!


----------



## nowzem

Can't believe no one has bought this guy yet!!


----------



## Burd

Not quite sure why, but I -really- like this one from Blimp. And frankly, when blimp says green, it usually means he's blue! Mikau was a 'green dragon' and he is most definitely -blue-.










Edit: HOLY FEATHER FFFFFFFF








How can he swim?!??!


----------



## nowzem

Holy wows....the more of those I see...well, the more I feel sorry for them! He's very pretty though! I bet he swims like a fancy goldfish...all wiggle and not slicing the water...

And I've noticed that green usually means blue in bettas, unfortunately!


----------



## Tisia

I think generally green gets used to describe turquoise. true greens aren't real common

love the FT's coloring, but yeah, his fins are just ridiculous >_<


----------



## lilchiwolf

nowzem said:


> I'm sorry  That jerk was me!!
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, thanks! I haven't thought of a name for him yet! I will definitely post pics! The seller offered me a sibling female, but I said no...but maybe I can breed him in the future? He's relatively unique, I believe! I will definitely post pics! I love betta pictures, LOL!


Well at least I know he will be going to a good home!;-)


----------



## DarkMoon17

In Asia, blue and green are pretty much the same color.. At least that is how it was when I was in Japan.... And yes, Blimps bettas are turquoise, not true green. 
I was about to bid on this guy then he was gone D:


----------



## lilchiwolf

DarkMoon17 said:


> In Asia, blue and green are pretty much the same color.. At least that is how it was when I was in Japan.... And yes, Blimps bettas are turquoise, not true green.
> I was about to bid on this guy then he was gone D:


I love the white masks. I would love to find a black HM with a half a white mask like the Phantom of the Opera. That would be wicked. I would bid like mad!


----------



## Tisia

lilchiwolf said:


> I love the white masks. I would love to find a black HM with a half a white mask like the Phantom of the Opera. That would be wicked. I would bid like mad!


omg, I want one like that so much now, DANG YOU, lol


----------



## lilchiwolf

Tisia said:


> omg, I want one like that so much now, DANG YOU, lol


I will fight you for one! MUUWAAAHAHA


----------



## Tisia

lilchiwolf said:


> I will fight you for one! MUUWAAAHAHA


I'll withdraw from the fight if you were to promise to breed it and give me first pick of the babies >_>


----------



## nowzem

LOL, that guy is pretty!!! Well...who would be his Christine?! <3


----------



## JKfish

Interbetta is selling these two as superdeltas... they're 10 dollars (plus the other costs) as opposed to the 20 dollars for halfmoons.

*grabby hands*
View attachment 29221

View attachment 29222


----------



## PitGurl

Ninebettas again.....


----------



## PitGurl

No comment :shock:....


----------



## Burd

JKfish said:


> Interbetta is selling these two as superdeltas... they're 10 dollars (plus the other costs) as opposed to the 20 dollars for halfmoons.
> 
> *grabby hands*
> View attachment 29221
> 
> View attachment 29222


They SO don't look like deltas.. they look like gorgeous halfmoons. D:


----------



## SillyCone

Burd said:


> They SO don't look like deltas.. they look like gorgeous halfmoons. D:


They all look like betta fishes to me. 

_My acknowledge towards betta types is the same as asking me about an sports car's brand. >_>_


----------



## PewPewPew

JKfish said:


> Interbetta is selling these two as superdeltas... they're 10 dollars (plus the other costs) as opposed to the 20 dollars for halfmoons.
> 
> *grabby hands*
> View attachment 29221
> 
> View attachment 29222


Heyyy, grabby hands is my thing! >xD <3

But...uhh..*grabby hands* D:


----------



## Burd

SillyCone said:


> They all look like betta fishes to me.
> 
> _My acknowledge towards betta types is the same as asking me about an sports car's brand. >_>_


My fiance would like to have a word with you about car brands lol.


----------



## SillyCone

Burd said:


> My fiance would like to have a word with you about car brands lol.


Hahahahaha, ask him how much per lesson? xD

Also, I just noticed we are going off topic... profile messages here we go ;P


----------



## FuulieQ

OMG OM GOMG OMG

Aquabid has some real beauties today. @[email protected]


----------



## Tisia

ooh, love that first boy, his coloring is so different looking, and the girly, I was actually looking at her earlier today, lol


----------



## laughing

Do you have a link to that female??


----------



## FuulieQ

She's by Aquastar71. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1306530689

Hurry up, someone already bid on her!


----------



## Burd

lilchiwolf said:


> I love the white masks. I would love to find a black HM with a half a white mask like the Phantom of the Opera. That would be wicked. I would bid like mad!


Close! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1306813726


----------



## JKfish

Burd said:


> They SO don't look like deltas.. they look like gorgeous halfmoons. D:


Yeah, interbettas is very specific about his betta's tail it seems. Tux (when I got him from interbettas) was pretty much less than 5 degrees from being a halfmoon... Those two look closer to halfmoon than he did in his photo though. XD I doubt the buyer isn't going to complain about 10 dollars off a supersupersupersuperdeltaalmosthalfmoon.


----------



## newarkhiphop

:shock:


----------



## BettaGirl290

tokala said:


> The first picture is a boy who was on my mind for days. Right when I decided to get him, someone else had beat me to the auction minutes before I clicked "buy now"  I was so bummed.
> THEN, after expressing my disappointment to my boyfriend who was working overseas at the time, he surprised me with Diablo! Second pict. He is my sweetest boy- totally my baby! Thanks to him, my AB addiction has almost spiraled out of control haha.


he reminds me of a Spanish dress!


----------



## BettaGirl290

WANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! can't can't have... 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1306514470


----------



## BettaGirl290

well, mayyyybeeeeeeeeeeeeee
time to get mischievous!


>


----------



## fleetfish

Gotta pitch this little guy in <3 
He's still up for grabs. I'd love to get him ... but no money, lol
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1306530834


----------



## PitGurl

Xmanbettas has some nice fish too. The Fins on his HM's need some work but his HMPK's are nice. His fish always have great color combos...


----------



## Sweeda88

PitGurl said:


> Xmanbettas has some nice fish too. The Fins on his HM's need some work but his HMPK's are nice. His fish always have great color combos...


I LOVE that first fish. WAAAAANT!!!


----------



## nowzem




----------



## copperarabian




----------



## Neil D

I want them all. Now.


----------



## DarkMoon17

MUST HAVE! They look like paintings <3


----------



## nowzem

I love those too! So unique looking IMO!  I can't even pick a fave! You gonna get any? ::mischievious::


----------



## nowzem

Neil D said:


> I want them all. Now.


LOL! Ditto!


----------



## Nymmers

Do it! Do it! Buy them. x3


----------



## peaches3221

oh my gosh they're all so beautiful!!! 

i want these guys!! especially the last one


----------



## PitGurl

Profish Farms is up there with Ninebettas for HMPK's IMO. Beautiful .....


----------



## nowzem

Looks like someone mixed blue and orange watercolors 









Pretty!


----------



## Tisia

oh wow, that blue and orange is so flipping gorgeous, do want


----------



## Burd

I'm such a sucker for these green dragons... I wish I could get him to add to my collection of them lol.


----------



## nowzem

Ooooooooh. I like!! Usually I don't like black on bettas but it compliments him nicely!


----------



## Nymmers

Somebody buy him!










OR HIM! HOT PINK. rawr. =3 (I know it's really redish xD)


----------



## laughing

Links to those bettas that look" painted"?!

I missed out on that female D;


----------



## DarkMoon17

nowzem- Ya, I'm really depressed about Sho's passing so I'll probably end up bidding on one... The only way for me to get over losing a betta is by buying a new one. I'm split though, I like all of them. I'll only get one male, but I might get some females too. My favorite is this guy, there is already one bid so I'm going to wait a bit then bid war time 
DON'T TOUCH!! I WILL EAT YOUR FACE!!


----------



## Nymmers

Buy them all! S'Okay I have that problem too, if I lose something (betta or dog) I usually get another one, which could be how I ended up with 5 dogs....


----------



## DarkMoon17

I know right? I've done the same thing with my cats, though we always have a constant # of 3. Never more than that! Couldn't imagine having 5 dogs


----------



## Neil D

You'll eat our face? Hey, darkmoon17! My friend showed me your deviantart page! Her name is Sam, but sure of he User name


----------



## DarkMoon17

You betcha! I'm serious about fish ._. Awesome! If you remember let me know so i can friend her


----------



## Tisia

purple!


----------



## nowzem

Hahaha. I know that turd (just teasing) bid on the 2 I liked. LOL. I hope you win. And I feel the same. When I lose an animal, it helps my grieving process to focus my energy on a new one. How I ended up with 2 dogs and a million bettas!


----------



## Nymmers

Hehe, can't imagine having 5 dogs, I have 3 border collies, 1 Aussie and an Eskie, probably the worlds most intelligent, and hyper dogs, imagine that!

I only have 8 bettas currently, with 3 on the way from Thai, and 6 from NIB Betta <3. Soooo yeah. I need to stay away from AB. xD


----------



## nowzem

Oh boy...I have a doberman and a rottie  I spend a LOT of my free time on them, and the rest on my fish LOL.


----------



## lilchiwolf

DARN THIS THREAD! Everything is so pretty!!!


----------



## laughing

They have females of these?! 

Link to the breeder!!!!!


----------



## Tisia

something about those bright red streaks, I just love them


----------



## orphansparrow

dang, there was one i wanted to share from this same seller. they called it innocent...something. it was a halfmoon, and it was gorgeous. all spotty and transparent. looked like confetti.

anyway, this guy too is gorgeous! look at this:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1306678205

someone here buy him! =)



aaand, what's going on with this guy's tail?? is that normal?

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1306653260


----------



## Sweeda88

orphansparrow said:


> dang,
> 
> aaand, what's going on with this guy's tail?? is that normal?
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1306653260


There's a fish behind him in another tank, obviously.


----------



## LouCB

Already posted the Orange and blue one a few pages back! Lovely


----------



## Neil D

I want all these fish. Want


----------



## nowzem

<3 Orange bettas 








He looks dirty heehee








Love the tail...creepy eyes


----------



## Neil D

haha the eyes are FREAKY!


----------



## Ariel1719

Lol imagine having that dirty looking guy in a tank with dalmatian Mollies! That would be awesome!


----------



## Nymmers

That PK looks like Oreo Blizzards from DQ, I want it so bad now!


----------



## orphansparrow

Sweeda88 said:


> There's a fish behind him in another tank, obviously.


uh, it wasn't obvious to me at the time.  i see it now, but i had never really looked at aquabid, and i didn't think of the photo being of a split tank. but yeah, makes sense. i guess there are no multi-layer tails on bettas eh?

...

i have a question. on aquabid, once a betta is sold, does the photo and info get taken off immediately? (i saw the most beautiful fish i'd ever seen on there yesterday, and i at least wanted to save the photo, but i couldn't find the listing again)

thanks!


----------



## nowzem

That's ok, it was obviously only obvious to her (haha I made a funny )

They are saved, but under "closed auctions" and I'm not sure for how long...Ah, 45 days apparently. Here's a link!

And oreo blizzard betta...if only I could buy him <3 your description makes him all the more appealing!


----------



## orphansparrow

haha - thanks so much nowzem! i'm off to search. ^_^


----------



## LouCB

Looks like he has a heart!


----------



## LouCB

Really like him too...


----------



## LouCB

Should have looked at hmpk before! Lol 

Like him too


----------



## Neil D

Jealous! Hmph. I want one....


----------



## nowzem

I love him, but not enough to pay$ 120!








Same deal here:
















Hate the big ears, but <3 his color!








I REALLY want an orange betta!


----------



## Neil D

Haha it looks like the plakats have better colors than the long finned variety.


----------



## Tisia

I love those first 2 nowzem!
the random white scales and the face on that first one are so cute!
the second one I'd probably call something like rover since he looks like a little dalmation puppy, lol


----------



## Tisia

Neil D said:


> Haha it looks like the plakats have better colors than the long finned variety.


I've been pretty much thinking along the same lines for a bit now, especially after this thread started, lol. I love the long flowy fins of the other types of bettas, but the colors some plakats have are just so flipping amazing


----------



## Neil D

Ikr! I want to divide my tank and get a PK!!!


----------



## Tisia

I've got 1 partition that's not already reserved in my cycling 10 gallon, and I recently got a second 10 gallon that's not set up yet *innocent whistle* >_>


----------



## nowzem

Tisia said:


> I've got 1 partition that's not already reserved in my cycling 10 gallon, and I recently got a second 10 gallon that's not set up yet *innocent whistle* >_>


LOL cuuuute! I know, I've fallen in love with HMPKs  And they don't have as many fin problems as HMs....  I want another divided 10 or 20....(my in-laws have a 20g in their basement...waiting for me teeheeeeeeeee) \(^o^)/


----------



## Tisia

I don't think I'll be giving up on the long finned varieties completely, but I've definitely gained a certain appreciation for the pk's. my parents have an old 26 gallon hiding in storage that I'm trying to convince them they need a sorority for, lol. wish I had the room to steal it away for myself >_>


----------



## nowzem

Double tail!


----------



## nowzem

What's up with his tail?????? Love the splash of orange though.


----------



## Tisia

that does not look right at all


----------



## nowzem

It looks like he's got some kinda weird bubble or parachute thing going on!


----------



## Tisia

omg! parachute pants! SOMEONE BUY HIM AND NAME HIM MC HAMMER!


----------



## lovebug009

Don't tempt me


----------



## smellsfishie

nowzem said:


> I love him, but not enough to pay$ 120!


I want!!... he looks like eggie! They would be such a cute couple <3 I love his white spots!


----------



## nowzem

Too bad he's giant and that seller is tryna rip us off for $120! He WOULD be perfect...he looks chocolatey too me (^_^) I love eggie..she makes my day everytime I think about her <333


----------



## nowzem




----------



## DarkMoon17

Oh Ninebettas, so tempting... I love this color.


----------



## Neil D

amazing


----------



## Ariel1719

Nowzem, link to that first guy?!


----------



## PitGurl

I love the black outline on this guy...


----------



## newfiedragon

This one...








Or maybe this one...


----------



## nowzem

Sorry, looks like someone bought him already


----------



## FuulieQ

Nowzem, is that guy from Korwhord? Or who? I have a photo of another one that's got that same mutation. I can't decide if it just looks wrong or if it's at least interesting...


----------



## nowzem

I don't remember who the seller was! I don't like the tail like that, personally...but it wouldn't stop me from keeping him as a pet  Ii guess the tail is so large/full that it has leftover folds! So bizarre!


----------



## orphansparrow

omg fuulie. o.o it almost looks sad to me, like somethings wrong with him. but it is beautiful at the same time. ^^


----------



## JKfish

.... it looks like he has bubbles in his tail  Poor thing.


----------



## Neil D

Is it genetic?


----------



## nowzem

Ariel1719 said:


> Nowzem, link to that first guy?!


 Found him!!! I love him. Breed him <3
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1307075569
White copper marble^


----------



## newfiedragon

Drool...


----------



## Creat

One of Xman betta's fish i love them, has anyone gotten a fish from him?
View attachment 29433


----------



## nowzem

Ooooooh. Nice one!!

Cute: Similar (but not as nice IMO) as Pitgurl's avatar 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1307035779


----------



## smellsfishie

nowzem said:


> Too bad he's giant and that seller is tryna rip us off for $120! He WOULD be perfect...he looks chocolatey too me (^_^) I love eggie..she makes my day everytime I think about her <333


Oh he's giant? Booooo... and yeah that price is a tad bit high...  he would crush my eggie. Hahaha.... oh well. He's still gorgeous. I'm getting 6 more bettas tho by Wednesday..erg! Plus my guy from thailand (the white spotty one) sometime in June...


----------



## PitGurl

@ nowzem- . I bet they're spawn siblings.


----------



## nowzem

Hahaha...I'm sure I'll be buying more (what the heck is wrong with me?!) Before the tranship date gets here. That white guy is tempting me atm.... I just need to stop looking already haha.

I thought they were bros, PitGurl  But I still like yours better


----------



## Tisia

his little black lips and that blue stripe, love him


----------



## Neil D

^want


----------



## SilverMagic

They are all gorgeous! I have a question. Just what is involved in ordering the bettas from aquabid? I understand they ship them to you. Does that mean that if you work 40 hours a week you shouldn't order one because if you're not home when the betta arrives at your door it might die? If that's the case I won't do more than look at them on the internet and just stick with Petco bettas.


----------



## SillyCone

SilverMagic said:


> They are all gorgeous! I have a question. Just what is involved in ordering the bettas from aquabid? I understand they ship them to you. Does that mean that if you work 40 hours a week you shouldn't order one because if you're not home when the betta arrives at your door it might die? If that's the case I won't do more than look at them on the internet and just stick with Petco bettas.


Bettas are known for their survival strength, so I guess depends on how much time it would stay "in your door". Besides, I think the shipment takes about 2-3 days (?) I never ordered so I can't say for sure, but I think they can survive in the packet for around a week, although I'd say it probably would compromise it's health a lot.


----------



## Jessabell

That is so beautiful! I want him so bad! lmfao.


----------



## SilverMagic

SillyCone said:


> Bettas are known for their survival strength, so I guess depends on how much time it would stay "in your door". Besides, I think the shipment takes about 2-3 days (?) I never ordered so I can't say for sure, but I think they can survive in the packet for around a week, although I'd say it probably would compromise it's health a lot.


So that means he would be in the package at my door for a few hours until I get home from work that day. That's not so bad but what if a signature is required and I'm not home to sign, then the package might be sent back with a notice on my door of a second attempt the next day, I couldn't do that to the poor betta. Petco it is until I win the lottery and don't have to work.


----------



## SillyCone

Yeah, or put a notice on your door to delivery it to your neighbour if you are not at home, we do this alot here in the UK, most of the time our stuff goes directly to the neighbour, they just give us a notice saying it's with them, nothing else xD


----------



## Nymmers

If your job isn't incredibly uptight about you receiving mail there you could have it mailed to your work place, I've had that done, and they even let me go home early since my fish were alive! =D My boss is really relaxed though..


----------



## nowzem

Its overnight delivery...and just waive the signature or have it delivered to work (I'd rather it sit at my door unless its REALLLY hot!) And there's been accounts of bettas surviving for 17 days in their shipping box!


----------



## smellsfishie

Yeah, I get mine delivered to work usually, and I do overnight as well.


----------



## RobsCTBettas

I just bought my first ab bettas here they are!


----------



## FuulieQ

Wow, Rob, that's a nice guy you got there. o-o

I can't see the second image, though. :c


----------



## Burd

RobsCTBettas said:


> I just bought my first ab bettas here they are!


Green dragons FTW!


----------



## PitGurl

Ok this is cheating cuz these aren't on AB but it's sort of like AB only Thai style. Luv these guys especially the copper! Btw these fish have been sold...


----------



## russalka

@ Pitgurl - I love the first one.


----------



## newarkhiphop

RobsCTBettas said:


> I just bought my first ab bettas here they are!


can you post a link to the aquabid breeder you got the blue one from, am lookin for one like him but a bit darker


----------



## FuulieQ

PitGurl said:


> Ok this is cheating cuz these aren't on AB but it's sort of like AB only Thai style. Luv these guys especially the copper! Btw these fish have been sold...


..... Where did you find those. What site is this that sells bettas that I am not aware of. o-o


----------



## russalka

newarkhiphop said:


> can you post a link to the aquabid breeder you got the blue one from, am lookin for one like him but a bit darker


 Blimp33 has some that look like him. 
He has two in green/aqua. http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1307117941


----------



## PitGurl

@ FuulieQ- http://www.bettanetwork.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?fid=102


----------



## Burd

russalka said:


> Blimp33 has some that look like him.
> He has two in green/aqua. http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1307117941


I can totally vouch for blimp's fish. Totally professional, bends over backwards for the customer and top notch bettas. Both Mikau and Japas are from Blimp. My favorite fishies. <3


----------



## laughing

Shipping is fine if you're working. Have the post office hold it, ship it to work, ask a neighbor to take the package, etc. Or purchase over night shipping and take the afternoon off. If you know when your mail comes (it says on the mail box sometimes) it is super easy to predict with over-night so you can be sure to stay home. If you know you're off on Saturdays then have the breeder ship to the transhipper on a Thursday and over-night on Friday night.

Bettas are great at surviving. Mine passed because it wasn't supposed to get over 100* the day he was arriving but it was 102* and he was in the metal mailbox for two hours... *sigh* Normally they bring packages to the apartment office or our front door! GRRR!


----------



## nowzem

Love his colors 








HMPK link
Not show quality, but I love this one's yellow 








Yellow Butterfly HM
Another cute yellow, he has a bit of red on his fin edges...hope that's just coloration and not something more sinister!








Pale Yellow HM


----------



## Burd

*drools*


----------



## smellsfishie

Pitgurl- I love the betta in your avatar. Is he really that hot pink color? I want a hot pink betta so bad!


----------



## PitGurl

@ smellsfishie- He's being backlit so it looks pinker then it is. It's more of a maroon. But his body is purple :-D.


----------



## RobsCTBettas

newarkhiphop said:


> can you post a link to the aquabid breeder you got the blue one from, am lookin for one like him but a bit darker


 Their user name on aqua bid is Chulinda_99 so just enter that and you can see every fish they have to offer hope you find what your looking for!


----------



## Nymmers

Oh my gosh Burd, I want it! <3


----------



## Burd

Nymmers said:


> Oh my gosh Burd, I want it! <3


6 hours to get him :V
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1306977003


----------



## Nymmers

That blows ><! I'm broke till Monday, and I have rent due Monday and I have to set aside the rest to go see my brother. Ick! <33 I can drool with you though.


----------



## newfiedragon

More drool...


----------



## newfiedragon

This one's got BIG eyelids...:shock:


----------



## newfiedragon

I think this one's stunning


----------



## PitGurl

Interbettas has females for sale. His bettas have such nice colors.....


----------



## newfiedragon

I know he's just a crowntail, but I think he's gorgeous!


----------



## lilchiwolf

newfiedragon said:


> I know he's just a crowntail, but I think he's gorgeous!


love his fins...not big on his body type though. Kinda lacking there


----------



## lilchiwolf

ok..i gotta admit..this betta is pretty sweet looking and I WANT HIM!!!


----------



## PitGurl

:shock:,


----------



## PhyrePhly

:shock: Wow!


----------



## Nymmers

link! =D


----------



## monroe0704

I'm replacing a couple of the bettas I had to sell a little ways back. Here's the new AB guy coming soon! I'm holding off on breeding for a bit, so I just got one that I thought was gorgeous )


----------



## Neil D

Is it bad to get a beautiful AB betta and not breed him/her? I want one but don't want to breed...


----------



## russalka

Neil D said:


> Is it bad to get a beautiful AB betta and not breed him/her? I want one but don't want to breed...


It's not bad. You're providing him/her with a very nice home. I have 1 AB fish. I still need to put his picture up.


----------



## monroe0704

Neil D said:


> Is it bad to get a beautiful AB betta and not breed him/her? I want one but don't want to breed...


I feel like a lot of AB fish shouldn't be bred actually lol. But I was saying that cuz I had breeding goals before and never really bought any fish on a whim. Now I finally have and I'm super excited for him!


----------



## PitGurl

@ nymmers-
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1307212218


----------



## Neil D

The orange dagon has an innocent look to his face


----------



## newfiedragon

Neil D said:


> The orange dagon has an innocent look to his face


 
He looks like he has cartoon eyes! lol

Very nice looking, though...makes me think of a creamsicle.


----------



## nowzem

@monroe: Awwww...I stole your fish  And I'm mad I couldn't steal more, haha (just kidding)

Here's my lovelies that I bought to celebrate a job change (ok, just because I'm obsessed)
Isn't she super cute?!
















She matches:








And, the seller offered a free sibling female with this guy that I couldn't resist. I've been waiting for an orange guy and he's gorgeous!








My husband loves this one (and he doesn't care about my bettas like I do)








Been wanting a dragon..and his colors are too wow!








And finally:The cutest little female I've seen (I've fallen in looooove )


----------



## monroe0704

@nowzem - I'm glad he went to someone one the forums that I can check up with every once and a while!

Love the new fishies! So beautiful! Right up my usual tastes in bettas )


----------



## smellsfishie

Rebekah, did you get ALL those?? If so, you are fierce competition! Haha.. I can't get any more .... got 7 two days ago and 1 more on the way... oy...


----------



## nowzem

Steph, YES! ::mildly ashamed:: And...I REALLY can't get any more because I have no more room! LOL. I sure do love my bettas (^o^) I want pics of yours ASAP! <3. Did you get Eggie's mate yet?

I NEED to avoid aquabid but I just keep telling myself that I'm just looking, and after I look...I say, "oh well, it IS cheaper to combine shipping...just one more..." Or "if no one else gets him/her before it closes then surely its meant to be, right?!"


----------



## nowzem

Wtf(rench toast)------>








Dragon Eye
Seller says he's not blind but has" dragon eye." ::frowny face::

I like these:








Orange Plat Dragon








Monkey Face








Black/Yellow








Blue Polka Dot


----------



## Tisia

love the last pair, but $200 is definitely too much for me >_<


----------



## copperarabian

nowzem said:


> Been wanting a dragon..and his colors are too wow!



That is a amazing dragon O.O It's the exact same color as a Lilac Crowned Amazon! I think it's the prettiest amazon and that fish seems to embody it... minus the green lol


----------



## nowzem

LOL Interesting connection....wouldn't that" parrot" green be so totally AWESOME on bettas?! ::::sigh::::


----------



## copperarabian

nowzem said:


> LOL Interesting connection....wouldn't that" parrot" green be so totally AWESOME on bettas?! ::::sigh::::


lol I could probably find a parrot that has similarity's to almost any Betta XD and yes, that would be very awesome if bettas could have that awesome color green on them. Maybe one day a breeder will somehow do it


----------



## newfiedragon

nowzem said:


> Wtf(rench toast)------>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragon Eye
> Seller says he's not blind but has" dragon eye." ::frowny face::
> 
> 
> I'm sure he can probably see...he just can't see out (past his eye)...poor thing.
> 
> Kinda looks like the eyes on that fish with the pretty light that chases Marlin and Dorrie down in the dark abyss in 'Finding Nemo'. Only this fish is still much prettier (less teeth).


----------



## nowzem

I know...I think that's so sad!  It makes me want him cuz he's disabled, LOL. Starting bid is 30$ (looks like he's charging more for a defect! Unscrupulous!) Poop on that! <3


----------



## smellsfishie

HAHA @ rebekah... oh geez...  Once I have a large divided tank I will feel better about maybe getting 1 or 2 more males but for now I am focusing on females for my 30 gallon. I am stillllll waiting on the guy from AB (the white spotty one) I have to email Jennifer but the breeder told me he is shipping to her on the "12nd" which i assume means the 12th?? Or does he mean the 2nd?? Anyway... the other 7 i got from NIB Betta, who is on this forum, from her black fire spawn.  I am waiting (impatiently) for them to grow up some more so I can see what they "really" look like but I definitely have a favorite or 2...


----------



## nowzem

Coool! No, he means the 12th...a lot gets lost in translation, LOL. I HATE waiting! A couple of my sellers thought her date was still the 5th and I was panicking that my shipment would be split, and half would go to the wrong transhipper (would be more expensive that way!) But I got it sorted. The sellers have all been very nice and they always say they'll take good care of my betta till it gets shipped! (^_^)
Did you get all females from NIB? I saw pics...gorgeous! I wish someone around here was 1)my age, 2)into bettas, 3)wanted to breed them with me! <3. Oh well.... ::le sigh::


----------



## smellsfishie

hahaha  How old are you? And where do you live? I think I got a mix of males and females from NIB... I for sure got 1 male, but i think 2 more may be male because they are flaring much more than the others and overall just act different... and one of them has slightly longer fins... I wish someone would help me out with this breeding thing, too!


----------



## nowzem

I'm 28 (almost 29 ) And in Virginia!


----------



## smellsfishie

don't feel bad, i just turned 30! But I live in NY..


----------



## nowzem

YAy! I KNEW you were my age  Yeah NY is like 6+ hours away :'( Oh well, we'll just have to share here! <3


----------



## smellsfishie

true dat... long distance fish buddies! haha! PS... I think you need to update your siggy to accomodate all those new bettas coming your way!


----------



## newf

These two caught my eye last night. One day I would love to get a betta or two from Aquabid.


----------



## SillyCone

$220 for a wild betta... 1 bid already.. dang :V!

It's a nice betta but 220?! 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettas&1307688892


----------



## nowzem

He's neat but I'll pass LOL.


----------



## Tisia

looks like it's 2 pairs, so $220 for 4 fish doesn't seem quite as bad, still too much for me though
my lfs get some wild types and looks like the most expensive type they have right now is $17, so think I'd go with them if I wanted wilds, lol


----------



## Burd

SillyCone said:


> $220 for a wild betta... 1 bid already.. dang :V!
> 
> It's a nice betta but 220?!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettas&1307688892


I think it says 2 pairs of them. Still makes them $55 each. :V
They don't even really resemble what has become engraved in my brain as a 'betta fish'. The mouths on them look huge.


----------



## Tisia

I know some of the wild type bettas the males actually carry the eggs around in their mouth, guessing those are one of the types that do

edit: just looked it up and they do
"Macrostoma is a paternal mouthbrooder and the male incubates from 12 to 17 days with 14 days being very consistent."


----------



## nowzem

Yup, mouthbrooders  Like cichlids  Neat.


----------



## Jessabell

Wild betta look so....different. It's almost creepy imo lol.


----------



## Tisia

I think some of them are actually rather cool looking, and most of them can actually be housed in groups which sounds nice, lol
I think these ones are pretty


----------



## LouCB

Love these!!


----------



## Chard56

tokala said:


> Hehehe.... sorry.... but I couldnt help it! I have 3 AB boys and needed to know I wasn't alone in my obsession


 Your obsession? My obsession is how I started selling on Aquabid!! You are by no means alone. If you need someone to comfort you my number is ....


----------



## Neil D

Love the whiteish red one above!!!!


----------



## Nymmers

orange, white and black, high school colors (graduated though) but still want!

Those of you waiting for the 12th shipment day how often do you talk to the breeder? The last time I spoke with them was when I paid for them told them my transhipper and confirmed the shipping day. Then paid Jennifer for them. IDK it just bothers me the silence I feel like I'm not going to get my fish or something.


----------



## PitGurl

Interesting color on this guy....


----------



## Tisia

omg, if that's his actual color and not edited, want him so bad! link?


----------



## nowzem

I don't contact the breeder again. They'll contact you to let you know they shipped the fish...


----------



## Midnightx21

I've been stalking these 3 HMs...I love the last one. But I'm not even allowed to get a betta, so it's out of the question. xD


----------



## newfiedragon

PitGurl said:


> Interesting color on this guy....


He's preeeetty.


----------



## PitGurl

@ Tisia- http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1307757046


----------



## Neil D

The pinkish red one up there looks like Josh(see avatar)!!!!!!


----------



## lilchiwolf

soooo...someone want to get me a housewarming gift??? I will pay the shipping 

lol


----------



## Burd

Dude, lilchiwolf... that fish's eyes are CREEPY looking >>


----------



## lilchiwolf

Burd said:


> Dude, lilchiwolf... that fish's eyes are CREEPY looking >>


I KNOW! He looks like he is on crack! I would so name him Addiction. XD!

I want him soooooo bad! I have the $ to do it, but I might be moving next weekend. I am not sure he would make it here in time.


----------



## Burd

lilchiwolf said:


> I KNOW! He looks like he is on crack! I would so name him Addiction. XD!
> 
> I want him soooooo bad! I have the $ to do it, but I might be moving next weekend. I am not sure he would make it here in time.


Just ask your transhipper to hold him for an extra few days or a week. Jennifer gladly did when I had to go away for a weekend and Mikau was on the way.


----------



## Nymmers

I think, truly if I were I guy I just would've you know what in my own pants. :roll:


----------



## PitGurl

I just saw all those guys that ninebettas posted :shock:. It's tourture! His bettas are so awesome! I really like the milano HMPK.


----------



## Neil D

want


----------



## LouCB

Love white and blue one!


----------



## DarkMoon17

I just bought 4 of his bettas (1 male, 3 females, yep, I couldn't fight the urge)... I might have to get a few more though.... I love these guys-->


----------



## copperarabian

I love looking at all the bettas on aquabid


----------



## Burd

That female you posted copperarabian is adoraaable.


----------



## DarkMoon17

copperarabian said:


>


Who is selling that male? He's has such a unique color.


----------



## nowzem

Ninebettas just emailed me to let me know that he had an accident and the betta I bid-warred someone for and won...died. (((( SOOOO ultra-disappointed!


----------



## FuulieQ

That sucks.... poor thing. (both you and the fish )


----------



## Burd

nowzem said:


> Ninebettas just emailed me to let me know that he had an accident and the betta I bid-warred someone for and won...died. (((( SOOOO ultra-disappointed!


Aww man, dude... I'm so sorry. I'd be wicked bummed too... I hope you find a fish just as awesome soon.


----------



## Midnightx21

@nowzem: That stinks...


----------



## PitGurl

I'm so sorry Nowzem . He was so awesome. Is ninebettas going to give you a replacement?


----------



## smellsfishie

Rebekah, which one?? I'm so sorry..

On another note, I might have to scoop up that yellow, black, and blue HMPK! DANG-UH!


----------



## Nymmers

Do it! You're going to have so many babies I want from you! lol


----------



## Nodmas113

Sweeda88 said:


> I've never had luck putting snails with my Bettas. EVER.


I have had no trouble with putting my bettas with snails as long as i put the snails in first... when i had my first betta i dropped a snail into the tank it was pecked to death not even a minute later! so when i was changing the water for that same fish i decided to put the snails in and then let the fish chill out in a baggie in the tank before letting him loose and they survived!! lol.. but the snails i have now are thriving and just duck for cover if ever approached by my new halfmoon king betta, which i thought was going to be very aggressive towards them.


----------



## russalka

nowzem said:


> Ninebettas just emailed me to let me know that he had an accident and the betta I bid-warred someone for and won...died. (((( SOOOO ultra-disappointed!


I'm sorry Nowzem.


----------



## smellsfishie

Nymmers said:


> Do it! You're going to have so many babies I want from you! lol


lol! >_<


----------



## nowzem

Aww thanks you guys!  It was the red,white,and blue guy. He is offering a replacement, however, the one I wanted, someone bid on.  So we'll see.


----------



## HD4life

Idky but I would have to name that black and white marble dragon pidgeon  There are so many amazing color combinations I dont think very many people realize the possibilitys. This HM is one of my favorites so far.


----------



## PewPewPew

Wow!


----------



## Midnightx21

Look at this CT!!


----------



## newf

Wow!! Those fish are amazing!


----------



## Tisia

Dragonlady has some beauties up right now
love his coloring and the big dorsal








one of the cutest little females ever


----------



## lilchiwolf

HD4life said:


> Idky but I would have to name that black and white marble dragon pidgeon  There are so many amazing color combinations I dont think very many people realize the possibilitys. This HM is one of my favorites so far.


wow! got a link to that fish? How much is he?


----------



## HD4life

No sorry I don't, that was my first visit to AB and he's already gone.


----------



## nowzem

AHHHH I LOVE that female! So cute! <3. There's a lot of cool spotted ones today and someone just posted a" panda" bettas too. So cute <3

I really like the ones with yellow splashes 








Polka Dots








Teal Mustard








Super Orange








Panda








Love his colors...too bad about the crazy fins I guess!
Salamander Dragon
I'm a sucker for DTs
This one has a cute face...(see link)








DT








Copper DT


----------



## copperarabian

DarkMoon17 said:


> Who is selling that male? He's has such a unique color.



Sorry, I wasn't looking who the seller was and tried to find the betta again but I didn't see him....


----------



## Midnightx21

I love that Super Orange one!! :-D


----------



## Burd

I want him.










I REALLY want him.


----------



## DarkMoon17

Nice, love the 2nd one! Great spread


----------



## Neil D

Purdy and puffy...


----------



## smellsfishie

BLAST!!!! Found an a-dor-a-ble female on AB and now I want to buy her but I've literally been spending all my money on bettas! :/ Whyyy... I don't want to post her pic cause I don't want anyone to steal her.


----------



## lilchiwolf

burd said:


> i want him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really want him.


omg! Link me that second fish now!!!


----------



## RnB

Holy Moley! 

Someone tell me what Breed this is! We want one of these! Especially since we are Gator Fans! :-D


----------



## smellsfishie

looks like a very extreme feathertail to me... someone correct me if I am wrong


----------



## Chard56

Extreme Rosetail is what kind and I imagine there are at least 15 or 20 other ones in that spawn that were culled for not being able to swim with that kind of deformation. He is gorgeous and would make a beautiful show piece but I would not want to breed him and have to deal with all the deformities in the offspring.


----------



## Nymmers

Smellsfishy I think you need this female, look at that big yellow spot on her head, she'd fit perfectly with you!


----------



## Burd

RnB said:


> Holy Moley!
> 
> Someone tell me what Breed this is! We want one of these! Especially since we are Gator Fans! :-D


I posted a pic of that fish a while ago... it's unfortunately not a very well-off betta. He's an EXTREME feather tail and obviously suffering serious scale defects from it. It looks like they're about to fall off even... Poor guy probably can only just barely swim...


----------



## RnB

Thats just too bad. He is absolutely Gorgeous. I thought it'd be hard for him to move with those fins.. I hope he lives a good life.


----------



## lilchiwolf

burd said:


> i really want him.


burd! Link me this fish!!!


----------



## Burd

lilchiwolf said:


> burd! Link me this fish!!!


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1307831902

He already has a bid on him, though. :|


----------



## lilchiwolf

Burd said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1307831902
> 
> He already has a bid on him, though. :|


bid is at $20.....hmm...I could bid on him, but I need $ies in my paypal.....lets see what I can come up with. Time for art comissions!


----------



## Burd

lilchiwolf said:


> bid is at $20.....hmm...I could bid on him, but I need $ies in my paypal.....lets see what I can come up with. Time for art comissions!


I'd be super happy to hear you're the one who takes this fishy home. I'd do it myself but I've spent far too much on fish already.


----------



## lilchiwolf

Burd said:


> I'd be super happy to hear you're the one who takes this fishy home. I'd do it myself but I've spent far too much on fish already.


I hardly have the room for him if I win. I will have to move one of my boys to a 1 1/5 gallon cause I had to give away my other two tens. Right now I have $10 from a friend. I need like...$50 more to go so I can pay for the fish and shipping.:|


----------



## lilchiwolf

I like this one too....


----------



## Burd

lilchiwolf said:


> I like this one too....


Blimp has so many gorgeous freaking dragons. I WANT THEM ALL.


----------



## smellsfishie

Nymmers said:


> Smellsfishy I think you need this female, look at that big yellow spot on her head, she'd fit perfectly with you!


Nymmers!! *slaps Nymmer's hand* Naughty Naughty!!! Here I am trying to forget about her and you had to go and show her to me again!! BAAHH!!!!! lol.. I want her!!!!!  She would be perfect... sorry bout the slap. lol


----------



## Nymmers

Buy her buy her! DO IT. She's so perfect. Haha. I would, but I'm saving what money I have for NIB's spawn is she messages me back ^^ Other wise maybe I will.. I need more females, I have 3, annndd 6 males, 3 on the way.


----------



## smellsfishie

HUMMMM...... errrr.... the breeder of my gorgeous HM male that I did bid wars on just emailed me that "the white male that you won on aquabid did not active" and he is offering me a replacement.... What the??? Does that mean my fish died?! I just emailed him...... i'll be soooo sad...


----------



## smellsfishie

haha Nymmerssssss.... I might have to dang it! But it's so expensive!!! I bought a little orange female from petco today for $2.91... cha ching!  So happy about that price it's ridonkilus.


----------



## Nymmers

The white Koi HM you got for Eggie? Aww! You should. =3 If not maybe I could help you pick out some alternative males? Since the replacement would be covered by him... Or maybe depending on how much you spent on him you could get two $20 males? Hehe. Just Sayin'.

I just got a koi HMPK male from PetCo yesterday, he's so sexy, but he's so.. laid back and ignores me lol.


----------



## smellsfishie

Yeah, that's the guy...  So, I guess he is alive, but laying on the bottom of his tank...  I'm emailing the breeder now to see what he is trying to offer me... He offered a pure white male, but I'm not that interested in him. :/

I am going to ask if I can choose from his stock, instead, if he will not ship the spotty guy out... I hope he does not "euthanize" him for being sluggy...

UHM... pic plz of your petco betta?  You can inbox me if you don't want to show him off here.


----------



## smellsfishie

OHHHH so he is telling me now he wants to ship the spotty guy PLUS the white guy.... hmmmm... this is interesting.


----------



## Nymmers

Maybe say you'll go for it if he ships the spotted guy + another marble? Just tell him you aren't really into all white bettas (even if you are, just don't want this one) Anyway, here's a couple pics. I fail at my camera though, just sayin' lol.

















I can't get him to flair fully, but I'm not too worried about it at the moment since I got got him yesterday.









Its funny though because as soon as the first flash went off he wouldn't ignore me, he did nothing but make 'take pictures of me' poses.


----------



## smellsfishie

Oh, wow... you found him at petco?! He's beauuuuutifulllll  Awwwwww!!! How cuuuute!! I love him!!!


----------



## smellsfishie

PS, I asked him if he would consider an alternative "plus 1"  Waiting on a response.


----------



## Nymmers

He is but something about his body type, fins and tail makes me thing he's a she, and I'm not sure if he's HM or SD, guess I'll have to wait until he opens up a bit and starts flaring completely. The males divided next to him went crazy swimming against the mesh, and he ignored them, not even taking a second glance. When he looked in the mirror he just puffed up his fins a bit, no beard showing or anything. =3


----------



## smellsfishie

Well, Petco certainly can mess up their categories. I found a crowntail female labeled as a male veiltail today.


----------



## smellsfishie

he/she does looks femaleish to me also. But, I am not the best judge of that yet.


----------



## Nymmers

There is no egg spot as of yet, and he/she could definitely use some fattening. I'm postive he/she is a HMPK or SD though, too many rays to be veil definately, but gender is a guess, either way he/she is an awesome find.


----------



## Tisia

I want a polka dotted fishy! *jealous*


----------



## smellsfishie

I know, and white with black spots, no less!! Like a dalmation puppy!


----------



## Tisia

yeah, I'd probably give him/her a dog sounding name like rex or fido, lol


----------



## DarkMoon17

That's a really cute little plakat Nymmers! I can't believe you found him at Petco.

smellsfishie- I hope you find a replacement you like, it's always hard when it isn't the one you fell for though


----------



## Nymmers

Thanks! I don't know what I'm going to name him, believe it or not I've only named 2 of the 9 bettas I have =X I'm bad. I can't think of any names they all are so individual. lol.


----------



## nowzem

OMG Nymmers I LOVE him/her. So jealous!

Steph, I don't think I can take anymore bad news regarding our fish! Rar! They better get here and be happy and healthy and no more accidents, please!!! Did you get 2 males?  I ended up with 2 for my replacement fish too and almost got a female too but I didn't wanna pay for the shipping


----------



## Tikibirds

This one has to have the biggest "tail" fin I have ever seen!
*grabby hands*









and this one is to die for...


----------



## smellsfishie

Rebekah, I know... I had knots in my stomach last night from it. Erg... Wasn't your red white and blue guy from Ninebettas also? I wonder if he is having fishy issues. Anyway, I asked him if he could send a different "plus 1" along with the one I bid on, because I want to see what else he might offer. If my guy dies in transport, I don't think I will be happy with a plain white betta. Not that he isn't beautiful, but there isn't the same "wow" factor that I have with the little spotty guy, who I have temporarily named "Pencil" ....haha! Don't ask me why! He reminds me of a pencil with his yellow and black spots...  Anyway, I hope he lives...


----------



## Nymmers

Me too! That sucks if he doesn't. =3 Maybe he just got really stressed seeing all the males and overworked himself? Since most the time they can't hide anywhere in their jars.

Hopefully he'll make it here alive and you'll have the magic touch!

I'm really starting to think my HMPK is female, his dorsal doesn't look annnything like other HMPK's I've seen, his tail is fine, probably just a weee long for a female, and his anal fin is shorter than HMPK. Sooo..

I like this female too, she looks like she'd fit with you Smellsfishie, if you ignore how she's fat with eggs my HMPK male's fins look EXACTLY like hers, he just isn't fat yet. lol


----------



## PhilipPhish

I would KILL for those 3 girls! I want some Halfmoon Girls fro my Community tank. I might get some off aquabid too!


----------



## Tisia

Tikibirds said:


> and this one is to die for...


I was looking at him yesterday and wishing I could get him. so perty


----------



## Neil D

^want


----------



## nowzem

Yup, Ninebettas. He is selling me 2 for the one I got...and offered me a free white female (that I didn't want LOL). He is a really nice seller so I hope nothing crazy is going on with his fish! He really worked to make me happy after my fish died (although I'm still really bummed about that!)


----------



## Tisia

nowzem said:


> Yup, Ninebettas. He is selling me 2 for the one I got...and offered me a free white female (that I didn't want LOL). He is a really nice seller so I hope nothing crazy is going on with his fish! He really worked to make me happy after my fish died (although I'm still really bummed about that!)


give her to me! lol


----------



## smellsfishie

Ooh I wouldn't mind a white female either.  he is offering me 6 alternatives...who are STUNNING... I'm having a hard time deciding but one was posted earlier in this thread (actually a few) and um.... yeah. I'm debating between a solid yellow hm or a black,blue, and clear dragon hm. more knots...!


----------



## PitGurl

@smellsfishie- I'm sorry to hear about your HM male. I hope he makes it. Are you using Jennifer as a transhipper this time? If your considering another male for eggie I'd probably go with the yellow male. Really weird about ninebettas fish. Both my guys were healthy and happy. Can't wait for pics! I think many of us have fish on the way this week. The female I bought just made the june 12th shippment.


----------



## DarkMoon17

Hmmm, well that's worrying. The male I got from Ninebettas a month ago was perfectly fine, but I just bought a male and 3 females from him who are supposed to come in the June 12th shipment. I sure do hope they are ok, I haven't heard from him in awhile. He is a great breeder/seller so I'm sure it will all work out. 

smellsfishie you could always post the pics here so we can help, but then again, we might not be much help lol :]


----------



## Nymmers

Yes post the pictures here let us help you pick!


----------



## nowzem

Oh the free female was" unperfect for selling" and I couldn't tell what was wrong with her (besides she was the ugliest fish I've ever seen LOL). He had some nice copper females that I really liked but I've already ordered 9 bettas (one died)...so  shipping alone is close to $100!

I'd love to see pics too!


----------



## Neil D

I joined this thread on page 16. Im glad I stayed on here


----------



## smellsfishie

Teehee.. I picked both. Someone needs to knock me into reality... I just.... couldn't decide. So now I have 3 on the way... possibly 4? In a previous email he said he would send me my sicky guy, plus a "replacement" if he dies and ended with "so 3 fish total".... does he usually send a surprise freebie? Anyhooo... u want pics and I want to share soo herez my guyz...

My original guy "pencil"
View attachment 30003


The other 2 I am getting
View attachment 30004

View attachment 30005


The ones I could have chosen from but did not get
View attachment 30010

View attachment 30006

View attachment 30008

View attachment 30009


Hope I did that right... doing this from my phone. :/


----------



## Nymmers

Gorgeous <3 I love the bottom blue/white marble, I probably would've chose him instead of the yellow, but see I have an obsession with marbles. xD


----------



## smellsfishie

I don't like the last one's face... When i look at bettas, I look at their faces, and if the faces aint right, I can't do it. Not that there is anything wrong with his face, but it's just not the cutsey type I like. It looks more tough. The yellow one has the cyootest little baby face, that I just now was able to see because the pic on my phone is so tiny.... i think he might have light blue eyes?! If he does I will die. But I think he is so adorable.  I need to think up names. The blue/black guy is one I admired on this thread before, but thought I couldn't do ANOTHER betta... oy....... I am in so deep it's scary. OH and pitgurl, yes, sorry... I am using Jennifer this time!


----------



## Nymmers

Aw, cutesy face. I'm getting so antsy, the email of our fish being sent out we should get tomorrow. Gah! This two weeks of waiting has been torture!


----------



## smellsfishie

his face reminds me of a precious moments doll. haha... I know, this waiting thing is like torture. I feel like I didn't even buy fish.... I feel like I will NEVER have my "Pencil"...  lol


----------



## Nymmers

=3 I can't wait i'm so excited!


----------



## Nymmers




----------



## Ariel1719

Has anyone bought from the seller embettafarm? I am in LOVE with a HMPK he has up and I am 100% contemplating buying him. He has no reviews so.. idk.

Oh and Ninebetta's doesnt have any bettas up?


----------



## DarkMoon17

embettafarm is a new seller, no record yet. That isn't necessarily a horrible thing since they all start somewhere. 

From the sounds of it, Ninebettas has a TON of bettas to ship to the states tomorrow just for the people on this forum, he's going to be busy! He'll probably get a few more up on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Sweeda88

Nymmers said:


>


OMGGGGGGGGGGG!!! So gorgeous. WANT!


----------



## Nymmers

I'm tempted to buy another betta tonight for the shipment, but I really want some of NIB's fry, what to do...


----------



## smellsfishie

teehee.. nymmers.. who are you contemplating?


----------



## Nymmers

Well...

One of these?:









Already have one of his siblings coming.. So...


----------



## smellsfishie

i see i see  That first guy is really stunning.  If you wait long enough I might have a male or two from NIB's that I maybe probably won't keep (not a lot of room for males!!!!) But no promises if I fall too deeply in love.


----------



## Nymmers

Haha, I'd be happy with some of their fry. The blue/black/white marble is so pretty <3


----------



## LouCB

Ariel1719 said:


> Has anyone bought from the seller embettafarm? I am in LOVE with a HMPK he has up and I am 100% contemplating buying him. He has no reviews so.. idk.
> 
> Oh and Ninebetta's doesnt have any bettas up?


i really want one of his fish and was wondering the same thing! he some some gorgeous fish :-D


----------



## Ariel1719

LouCB said:


> i really want one of his fish and was wondering the same thing! he some some gorgeous fish :-D


Does he ever!!! I cant stop thinking about the two I reallyy want. I have to hurry to because one ends in 20 hours!!!!


----------



## LouCB

lol impulse will kick in soon then! which ones do you like? i LOVE the little lavender hm


----------



## Nymmers

I love this betta's color <3


----------



## LouCB

red lips! lol


----------



## LouCB

think this one is super cute! love his colours so have contacted breeder about him lol










you think his fins would grow longer or stay that sort of length?


----------



## Ariel1719

nymmers said:


> i love this betta's color <3



thats the one im dying for<33


----------



## Nymmers

I'm REALLY contemplating putting a bid on him.. And I found a female that suits his color, she's HMPK too.


----------



## Ariel1719

Me tooo! I just went and bought a new tank for him...


----------



## LouCB

So who's getting him?lol


----------



## Nymmers

I will place a bid on him / use buy it now, closer to the end of the auction, I don't want to deal with a huge bid war ^^, if he is bought before then wasn't mean to be.


----------



## LouCB

Love this one!


----------



## small fry

Ah man, I was shocked at this boy's coloring! Check it out!










They called it a "Black Devil Male". Is this a somewhat common coloration or maybe just a custom name?


----------



## Nymmers

I believe Black Devils/Black Fires are similar/same thing, it's just a black body, red fins basically, not too rare.


----------



## PitGurl

Pretty....





& check out the breeding stripes on the female in the 2nd photo that small fry posted. Wow!


----------



## Nymmers

Sexy, it's like a light shade of lavender with yellow


----------



## Nymmers

I'm 90% sure I'm going to buy him. I'm talking to the breeder, I asked if he had a female that he could pair up with him, a HM, not HMPK.

And I've asked him if he might cut me a deal if I buy them as a pair instead. =3 So here's this female he sent me: (Who isn't even on AB yet!)

Just waiting for the email back now.


----------



## smellsfishie

nymmers, that green guy took my breath away. The little female is adorable, too. I love greens....!


----------



## PitGurl

@ nymmers- She's cute. That hmpk you're looking at has a really long anal so breeding him to a HM will produce hmpks with super long anals. Which is ok if you just want pet quality but they may be hard to sell if you're looking to get in to serious breeding.


----------



## small fry

I just want you guys to know that I am the victim of a tragic heart brake...

...and this guy is the cause.









Com'mon summer job!!


----------



## Nymmers

I'd want to breed him to a HM. So HM x HMPK, so I can get the color on a HM then hopefully pair the HM up with a female with better finnage. Workin' things out, he's just too irresistible. Hehe. Maybe I'll try to find a HM female with a shorter anal to possibly even things out. =D

EDIT: I also noticed a lot of the HMPK's listed on AB have long anals, some even longer than his, guessing their HM side showing up?

This was the other female I was talking about earlier:


----------



## PitGurl

I was going to breed Fable to a HM but the more experienced breeders on here said his anal was long that I should go with a hmpk female. I guess if you want HM's with that color then long anals come with the territory. You could probably breed it out. I was looking at the marble female too but I didn't like her caudal. This female just got posted. She is from the breeder who I just got my girl from.


----------



## Nymmers

She's adorable! =3


----------



## PitGurl

Love him!


----------



## smellsfishie

Is that what they call "Pineapple" coloring?  I can't WAIT for my yellow male!!!!! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKK!!!!!!


----------



## PitGurl

Pineapple has dark tips on the scales. The breeder called him gold.


----------



## frogipoi

That gold betta is beautiful! Give meh! 
My dream (well one of them lol) :


----------



## Tisia

I posted him earlier, lol, his breeder is on this site


----------



## smellsfishie

ohhh... I thought gold was more... gold-like... but he is still handsome!


----------



## PewPewPew

What breeder is that one? :O

I want a martinismommy fish... THOSE FACES. THOSE FACES ARE LIKE PUPPY FACES fhasflkhksdjfhaksjdfhkasjdf I want D;

I also want most of the spawns of other members, too. God help me that I never get too much money, as well all know where itll go..


----------



## Tisia

PewPewPew said:


> What breeder is that one? :O
> 
> I want a martinismommy fish... THOSE FACES. THOSE FACES ARE LIKE PUPPY FACES fhasflkhksdjfhaksjdfhkasjdf I want D;
> 
> I also want most of the spawns of other members, too. God help me that I never get too much money, as well all know where itll go..


the one frogipoi listed is from dragonlady


----------



## Nymmers

And of course I can't keep that green dragon hmpk out of my head. idk what I'm going to do, it is SO HARD NOT TO BID.


----------



## small fry

Nymmers said:


> it is SO HARD NOT TO BID.


AquaBid, we love it, but it tortures us. :lol:


----------



## kathstew

Look at this guy, he's $100.00! He's beautiful, but I don't think he's worth that much!


----------



## Sweeda88

kathstew said:


> Look at this guy, he's $100.00! He's beautiful, but I don't think he's worth that much!


Nah, I've seen guys like him for much cheaper! RIP OFF ALERT! LOL


----------



## LouCB

hmmm which one should i get out of these?


















or










or










or










or










or










opinions?


----------



## kathstew

2nd or 5th one! LOVE the yellow, hes gorgeous!


----------



## Sweeda88

The yellow one!!!!


----------



## LouCB

hmmm yellow or orange dot one then yellow and blue are fave i think!


----------



## PitGurl

Oh ninebettas why must you tourture me so. Man this guy would be a nice BF for my marble female too....


----------



## kathstew

Argh! I want an aquabid betta soooo bad!
I love this guy:








and this guy:








I love LOVE this guy!


----------



## LouCB

Just seen these!


----------



## LouCB




----------



## kathstew

WOW. 
This guy here is 100.00!

And this guy is $120.00!


----------



## Tisia

that $100 boy has perty eyes, and perty colors too


----------



## Burd

Prettiness.


----------



## kathstew

Burd said:


> Prettiness.


 I want that yellow one SOOOOOOOOO BAD! D:


----------



## PewPewPew

OMG, loving how even the BF pattern is on the double tail. Want pls.


----------



## PitGurl

Another super cute koi girl....


----------



## LeroyTheBetta

I haven't looked at AB except for 1 time briefly, but are the fish usually just in the US and Asia? Can you search for sellers in specific countries, ie. Australia? 

Unbelievable how beautiful bettas can be! Too bad the lfs's don't get these beauties in!


----------



## kathstew

LeroyTheBetta said:


> I haven't looked at AB except for 1 time briefly, but are the fish usually just in the US and Asia? Can you search for sellers in specific countries, ie. Australia?
> 
> Unbelievable how beautiful bettas can be! Too bad the lfs's don't get these beauties in!


Yeah. If you go to the top of the page after picking which type of betta you are looking for, you click "advanced search". Type in Australia, and then go to the drop down and look for "Sellers Location".

I did that with Canada, but not much comes up, .
Most of the listings seem to be either US or Thailand. But Thailand shipping is about the same if you would buy it from the same country as you live in (that I've noticed).


----------



## LeroyTheBetta

Thanks, Kathstew!


----------



## smellsfishie

Ninebettas folks.... get your fishies today?? I got my 3. One looks TOTALLY different than the pic so I either got someone elses fish, or he just lost color really bad during shipment. I think it may be the latter, but........... i really don't know.


----------



## PitGurl

Did your spotted boy make it? Post pics, maybe we can help you with the one your unsure about.


----------



## smellsfishie

The spotty guy did make it, thanks! He is just "draggy" in the hind end.... like his tail is always below him... but he is eating and swimming... the blue guy is my betta afterall, he is just lighter than he looked in the pic and when he came he had NO black (in his pic his entire body is black/navy blue) and he looked teal..... but, his black started to come back last night after I floated him. He is so gorgeous.... they all are...  did you get your fish?


----------



## Nymmers

Your spotty guys fins are probably just a little heavy, some blood worms or mosquito larva might perk him up! Glad to know they made it. Mine are here, NIB's should here today.


----------



## PitGurl

Ohhhhh.....


----------



## Jessabell

*Gimmie!!!*

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1308502425


----------



## lilchiwolf

OMG I love his spotty head!










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1308333608


----------



## lilchiwolf

... this fish is $200.....o.o










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1308510444


----------



## Tikibirds




----------



## LeroyTheBetta

WOWEEEE at lilchiwolf's white betta!!! Holy schmackos he's pretty!!


----------



## Chard56

lilchiwolf said:


> ... this fish is $200.....o.o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1308510444


 Beautiful Betta but you notice there are no bids. Waaaaay outa' my price range!


----------



## Nymmers




----------



## copperarabian

lilchiwolf said:


> ... this fish is $200.....o.o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1308510444



Someone must really want him, he has two bids (at $151), he does have a pretty cool dorsal fin, but I couldn't bring myself to buy a betta fish that expensive unless I was breeding and making a decent profit from it. 

He's gorgeous though 



This guy is amazing from aquastar 71











And he almost seems to glow


----------



## Nymmers

Thinking really hard about these bettas, I still have the HMPK on my mind, but some others I've been really drawn to, help me decide! Base your decision on finnage, color second. =D



































































Love her













I think I either want 2 females. For my current males or another male and a female. IDK IT IS SO HARD


----------



## copperarabian

he gets my vote, I think his fins are awesome, and the color is a added bonus XD

The first plakat is very pretty though....

and I think this female is incredible


----------



## PitGurl

Gimme....


----------



## Nymmers

<33 I think I might get both of them. I have enough on my paypal right now, but not enough to pay for shipping. I get paid monday so I may grab a 3rd to make shipping cheaper.. I have a 55G I may just know what to do with it now. Haha.


----------



## GreenTea

Get that female! She's awesome and super cute!


----------



## nel3

the ones that catch my eye are the green ones like these

Uploaded with ImageShack.us<A href="http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/2295/greenbettaphoto.jpg]" target=_blank>


and the last one im waiting for the shipping date near the end of june

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## copperarabian

nel3 said:


> the ones that catch my eye are the green ones like these



There's the parrot green O.O wow, I wonder if the colors been enhanced at all or if it's just that awesome.


----------



## Betta Slave

copperarabian said:


> There's the parrot green O.O wow, I wonder if the colors been enhanced at all or if it's just that awesome.


IMO that's definitely enhanced... looks so unreal. And besides, I doubt a fish that sickly looking would have such a bright color... I mean, they can, but it's really unlikely.


I love this fishie <3


----------



## smellsfishie

copperarabian said:


> There's the parrot green O.O wow, I wonder if the colors been enhanced at all or if it's just that awesome.



WHAT!!! That green is incredible!!!! I want one that green!!!!!!!!!!! Although, I do agree with the other poster who said he looks sickly! :/ But if his color is truly that color... he's flipping amazing.


----------



## Chard56

I'm pretty sure that it's colors have been tweaked with. This is a Green Marble







Here is one of my Gold Red DT's.







Here is the same fish with the hue adjusted to look Green.







I'd like to have a bunch of them that color!!


----------



## copperarabian

I have a question. For some reason a OHM snuck into petco and I almost bought him but went for another betta I liked. Do you think I should go back and get him or are they pretty common in this color and I'll get the chance to get one another time. 

He's very similar to the one below


----------



## PewPewPew

get him.


----------



## smellsfishie

I think petco can have some amazing fish, but it is hit or miss. So, if you got a heart bubble when you saw him, then I say go for it. It's much cheaper than AB..


----------



## vette91

copperarabian said:


> This guy is amazing from aquastar 71


He has an hour left and is up to $201! I find that kind of ridiculous


----------



## copperarabian

vette91 said:


> He has an hour left and is up to $201! I find that kind of ridiculous



I just realized he's my high school colors lol


----------



## hmboyz

Hi guys! this is my favorite betta of all time. just got him last wednesday and he is so beautiful and so I named him "Shuriyuki" - it means white in japanese.


----------



## Fawnleaf

SO BEAUTIFUL!! I love white bettas!!! You're lucky your's isn't a fin nipper!! Mine tore his whole tail to shreds. It broke my heart! lol He was still a cute fish though.


----------



## Fawnleaf

BTW, that green fish's color was sooo enhanced. You can see green in the back ground. A little would make sense because it would reflect off of him, but it's REALLY green!


----------



## hmboyz

Fawnleaf said:


> SO BEAUTIFUL!! I love white bettas!!! You're lucky your's isn't a fin nipper!! Mine tore his whole tail to shreds. It broke my heart! lol He was still a cute fish though.


thank you! I want to see your betta. I love white hm betta's. I have two and planning to get more. lol


----------



## GienahClarette

hmboyz said:


> Hi guys! this is my favorite betta of all time. just got him last wednesday and he is so beautiful and so I named him "Shuriyuki" - it means white in japanese.


Shiro means white in Japanese. You probably mean 'shirayuki' which would mean white snow.


----------



## hmboyz

GienahClarette said:


> Shiro means white in Japanese. You probably mean 'shirayuki' which would mean white snow.


 i mispelled it. lol my gf named my fish. :-D


----------



## copperarabian

PewPewPew said:


> get him.


Here he is. I couldn't seem to get a photo of him flaring that was in focus, in this pic he's just kinda staring at my lens and puffed up a little. I'm glad I got him before that fin rot got worse.


----------



## Sweeda88

Aww, he's pretty! Did you name him yet?


----------



## copperarabian

Sweeda88 said:


> Aww, he's pretty! Did you name him yet?



He doesn't have a name yet


----------



## Sweeda88

You should call him Sapphiro... cuz he looks like a sapphire, but it's less girly! lol


----------



## copperarabian

ok, that's his name now, he is like the exact same color as sapphire O.O Great name choice!


----------



## Sweeda88

You're welcome! I've helped so many people name their fish, and every time I do, it makes me happy!


----------



## nel3

vette91 said:


> He has an hour left and is up to $201! I find that kind of ridiculous


thats a nice profit margin for 1 betta :shock:. i dont bother waiting on last minutebidding, not patient enough and no time to bother with waiting.


----------



## hmboyz

Fawnleaf said:


> SO BEAUTIFUL!! I love white bettas!!! You're lucky your's isn't a fin nipper!! Mine tore his whole tail to shreds. It broke my heart! lol He was still a cute fish though.


 what made him become a fin nipper?


----------



## Nymmers

I told my fiance I'd stick to female bettas for my males, but that green dragon and this boy just might have to come home too. xD
^^^^ So I can start spawning


----------



## smellsfishie

My fiance just said "I'm gladf I'm not the only fiance who goes thru this" and then started saying how he is going to start his own web site for fiances of betta lovers like "yo, did u just see that fish she bought? We don't even have a house yet." lol


----------



## Nymmers

Lol! I can't even get an ounce of interested in my bettas from my fiance as soon as I see him looking at them, like he is interested if I walk by he says 'how boring, lazy, look at my fish, he is always swimming!' he has a 10in black ghost knife. lol

then he tells me he'd rather me buy them off the internet than a petstore because of quality, then when I find one I like he simply goes 'another?' 

he said the deal is 'i can't out grow the number of tanks i already have, no 'aquiring more, or buying' lies. I'll get more, he knows that.

I think i'ma get two boys and a couple girls, now I gotta pick 'em out. hahaa. 

-stops talkin'-


----------



## Nymmers

>> why must people post more gorgeous bettas?


----------



## nel3

i agree, its like teasing a baby with a lolipop but it cant have any of it. there's so many nice fish, insufficient funds and space for them all.


----------



## PewPewPew

I really like the one in that second pic, nymmers.

I want another ffeeessshhh ><"


----------



## Nymmers

You guys want to help me pick out the ladiesss? I want two, I have one picked out that I most definitely want. ^^ I might go for 3.. maybe. Haha. <3


----------



## copperarabian

Nymmers said:


> You guys want to help me pick out the ladiesss? I want two, I have one picked out that I most definitely want. ^^ I might go for 3.. maybe. Haha. <3


Yay I want to help 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1308702011








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1308629607









I love this girl
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1308895953


----------



## PitGurl

I always tell myself wait and see what gets posted tomorrow. If I buy one today I can't get that awesome one that might get posted tomorrow. Of course I if I see one I just have to have then well :roll:. I get up at 4:30 am for my job and that is when I first check AB. Since Thai's are up when most of us are sleeping that's when they like to post all the new bettas.


----------



## PewPewPew

I like the tail XD


----------



## Nymmers

I love that first female. And I already basically decided I wanted the last one the first time I saw it. =3


----------



## Fawnleaf

@hmboyz

I never found out. He came from Petco, so he was pretty stressed out and in bad shape. After a few weeks he started nipping.  He ended up passing, but I never found out why. He had always had problems with SBD and stress. I guess between the petstore and bad conditions (he looked like he had been there for months because other people thought he was boring. they all wanted colorful fish.) he couldn't take it.


----------



## Jessabell

I think this should become a sticky


----------



## Fawnleaf

i agree!!


----------



## PewPewPew

Fairly certain this fish was photoshopped in some say, looks like they messed with the saturation... Ugh, makes me question AB all the time :c


----------



## hmboyz

Fawnleaf said:


> @hmboyz
> 
> I never found out. He came from Petco, so he was pretty stressed out and in bad shape. After a few weeks he started nipping.  He ended up passing, but I never found out why. He had always had problems with SBD and stress. I guess between the petstore and bad conditions (he looked like he had been there for months because other people thought he was boring. they all wanted colorful fish.) he couldn't take it.


awww... I agree.. petco does not take care of their betta's. they wait till the water gets dirty before they change it.


----------



## PitGurl

That photo looks like a painting. There are a couple breeders on AB who I think mess with their photos. I don't think you should be allowed to post on AB if you do that, false advertising.


----------



## Burd

PewPewPew said:


> Fairly certain this fish was photoshopped in some say, looks like they messed with the saturation... Ugh, makes me question AB all the time :c


Yeah, that's definitely shopped. It looks like they used the painterly filters on it and super saturated the color like pitgurl said. A shame. I'm sure he was beautiful before whoever is selling him messed with his natural looks.


----------



## Nymmers

Ok. I need your help. I've decided to only get one boy, instead of two, and buy another girl. I need to get prepared to breed. x3 I'll reward myself later with males, after a successful spawn. 

SO WHO SHOULD I GET?










orrrr...










<3 Both have unique qualities, they are both marbles so could change of course! The first has a very eye-appealing shade of blue, good finnage and markings. The second is black/yellow VERY similar to my dream betta, good finnage, and I've dealt with the breeder before, both the fish I have from him are gorgeous.. Tough.


----------



## copperarabian

That's such a hard choice, they are both so pretty! I think I would go with the second one, especially since it's similar to your dream betta. But the first one is super pretty...


----------



## Nymmers

I KNOW. it is so hard. lol.


----------



## Tisia

I love that the second one's beard is yellow and black as well, they're both so gorgeous though


----------



## PewPewPew

The first has a weird body. Second one, second oneee.


----------



## smellsfishie

The second one, hands down. He is amazazing.

I saved him to my computer...


----------



## Nymmers

ALRIGHT. I'll get him, unless something better pops up in 3 days before his auction is over. lol.

I also emailed a couple of breeders who had males similar to colors I was looking for it they had a sibling female they'd be willing to sell without the mail. =D <3


----------



## copperarabian

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1309224004

That's a weird thing to post an aquabid lol he offers water color commissions of your Bettas. It does look amazing but.... it's not a fish 

And sorry for huge image size...

This guy is gorgous and I love him. The seller is asking for $120 and the starting bid is $99. A little high for him. 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1308971586


----------



## Tisia

oi, that picture is annoyingly big, and $30 for some random person's drawing seems a bit much to me


----------



## copperarabian

Tisia said:


> oi, that picture is annoyingly big, and $30 for some random person's drawing seems a bit much to me


Everyone needs bigger computer monitors lol, Just kidding. 
Yeah, sorry for the size. I don't like when the picture's are all together like that in one image. I wouldn't of posted him if I was a little baffled by how expensive he is.


----------



## Tisia

I meant the guy's artwork pic  didn't even see the pic you posted till after my post. and I think my monitor's are like 24" and 22" so they're plenty big, lol


----------



## copperarabian

Tisia said:


> I meant the guy's artwork pic  didn't even see the pic you posted till after my post. and I think my monitor's are like 24" and 22" so they're plenty big, lol


Oh I know! That guys pic was so huge O.O My monitor is 24" too, I can't imagine how much it would suck looking at the imagine on an even smaller screen. I right clicked and went to view imagine so it's the size of your screen, and theirs a little magnifying glass so you can see it full sized as well.


----------



## PewPewPew

copperarabian said:


> Everyone needs bigger computer monitors lol, Just kidding.
> Yeah, sorry for the size. I don't like when the picture's are all together like that in one image. I wouldn't of posted him if I was a little baffled by how expensive he is.



Usually, if thats an issue, you can right click on a photo and "copy image source", then shove it into the url bar... And get the original, unaltered form:

http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashm1309224004.jpg

Theyre def. pretty, but I first saw that weeks ago and was like...Um, no. XD


Ive also found a seller (a new one, who has never since posted) who had a fish Id already seen just online months prior...so I did that to the link, and found that it was from some random site, and he wasnt even selling the fish >_< Bagh!


----------



## copperarabian

> Ive also found a seller (a new one, who has never since posted) who had a fish Id already seen just online months prior...so I did that to the link, and found that it was from some random site, and he wasnt even selling the fish >_< Bagh!


That's horrible, it must be hard for new sellers to get people to buy their fish because of things like that


----------



## Nymmers

So, my Smilebetta's fish are acting funny they just lay their in the tank, they only time they want to move is when I put live food in there and when the lights are out >>.


----------



## smellsfishie

my ninebettas fish have parasites... yay!


----------



## PitGurl

@ smellsfishie- Like worms? I'd email ninebettas and let him know. I wonder if thats why his fish haven't been acting right.


----------



## smellsfishie

I haven't seen any worms but the one male I have in a critter keeper has NO visible poo... it's coming out clear, but that is rare to see too. And there are white cloudy tufts that look like dust bunnies accumulating in his tub which 2 members told me could be him sloughing off his slime coat. On top of that, this morning his fins appear pink toned which I assume is from irritation....... the other 2 are "better" than him but all 3 are skinny, and my one other one has a bit of the pink tail too and is pretty weak/sluggish... and also has not come into full color yet (he is black in the photo, came with NO black whatsoever, and gained some black but still is pretty dull/grizzled grey in the black areas).


----------



## nowzem

@ Steph....my fish shed their slime coat when stressed (that's the cloudy stringy stuff) and when their water is too cold. My shipped fish (2 of them) also had pink/red in their fins due to shipping damage. It cleared right up after I put them in a cycled/properly heated tank (took maybe 3 days). The pink is blood (probably...one of mine has pink edges due to the water's minerals I think) and it should heal up if the water is heated... I also wouldn't use salt...I find it tends to make them shed their slime like mad.


----------



## smellsfishie

Well, one is in a kritter keeper that is 74 degrees, and he has shed slime coat like mad and is all pink and has NO poo... or else it is clear and so cannot be seen... the other 2 are a little better, actually the yellow seems fine just skinny. The blue/black one I got is listless and has pink fins, and neither of them eat pellets >:{ but will eat worms and brine shrimp, and they are in a tank that is 78 degrees. I don't have a good way to QT and heat the guy in the kritter keeper so unfortunately, he has to be in a less warm tank, but he is active and eats fine. They are just all SO skinny! Are yours skinny? And seem like they don't have a whole lot of strength, except the yellow who like i said, is better...


----------



## Nymmers

Hmmm. My blue dragon male from Smilesbetta (I know is a different breeder) Aside from poo, and the color seems to be acting somewhat similar? He's acting a lot better today, but the past two days when the light was on he did nothing but sleep, and barely hold himself upright, and his a pink tinge to the white on his fins, and seems skinny.

Somethin' going on across seas maybe? My red copper marble dragon is fine, no white, just lazy I assume (he is the biggest and his fin-span is huge!) however, he doesn't want my pellets, my betta min, or blood worms. The only thing I can get him to eat is mosquito larva.


----------



## smellsfishie

yeah, donno... this is the first time i have had betta with "clear" fins so maybe it is a clear fin thing? the colored parts and my solid yellow have no pink issues. but then again i have a fry who has clear edges and his are not pink.


----------



## Nymmers

-shrug-

me likey=


















^^ dream better colors right there <3


----------



## DarkMoon17

smellsfishie- Are all the fish you are having trouble with in unheated tanks?

Nymmers- me likey too! Especially the first one!


----------



## Nymmers

DarkMoon, he just posted another one similar but with more blue on the tail, more white on body. I know it's early, but I changed out my black/yellow and placed a bid on the blue/white one. Here goes! Couldn't help myself. lol


----------



## DarkMoon17

it's never too early! Good luck!


----------



## lilchiwolf

OH MY WORD!!!










O.O!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilchiwolf

This one is so cute!










AND OMG FOR MY MALE!!!!!


----------



## copperarabian

I adore these guys


----------



## Nymmers




----------



## smellsfishie

Darkmoon- one is in a kritter keeper (maintains ~74 degrees), the other 2 are in a divided, heated tank with a filter. (~78 degrees)


----------



## nowzem

Mine are doing really well now..not skinny...and started eating pellets on about the fourth day (although the orange guy has a hard time getting them in his mouth for some reason)... They chewed their fins in transit (2 of them..fn halfmoons!) and they were bloody and listless for a few days. I got fed up with their QT so plopped them into their tanks and they've been active and no more bloody fins since. I wonder if the pink fins could be a difference in water chemistries since we all had some pink finnage? Weird... 
My females were absolutely stressed and didn't act normal until I put them in the sorority...now they are swimming and eating normally.

I dunno what's up with him not pooing... is he still shedding? Maybe you could try a heating pad or something for him.... and make sure he has lots of hiding spots? I hope its NOT parasites. I'm waiting for the fin rot to set in due to their idiot biting...


----------



## smellsfishie

Yeah my yellow and my marble dragon will not eat pellets whatsoever... they only eat the frozen food (bloodworms and brine shrimp, so far). The spotty guy eats pellets though. There isn't any white cloudy tufts anymore (since abt yesterday or day b4) now there are light brown cloudy tufts. I don't know if its poo or what... it doesn't look like normal poo. Anyway since I started the med yesterday, the 2 who seemed sick are actually doing much better. The spotty guy ("pencil") is very active- but still pink. The marble dragon actually flared today for the first time (full on flare) and I got to see his amazing spread. He is so gorgeous! He is still weak/skinny but he definitely had more energy today. The yellow one is the same- he has never acted sick but I'm treating him too since he shares a divided tank with the marble dragon. Long winded, sorry. Anyway i.'m just going to finish the course of the medication, feed them a ton to fatten them up, and then do a bunch of water changes (after the med) and see how they do. I think they will be ok. 

Glad to hear yours are doing better. Yeah my yellow guy seemed to chew a bit too :/ but the other 2 didn't. The yellow one is so angelic looking. I think he will be the 1st one I breed because of 1. His already chewed tail, 2. He's adorable 3. He matches eggie.


----------



## PinkBetta264

*OMG So Want!!*

I'm fairly new to the betta's and have been silently surfing, I have a new 20g set up and lookin to buy a nice breeding male. I have been looking thru AB and have found several that have caught my attention...but I thought I'd ask your opinions on this one...a wee bit pricey but I want him! 









what do you all think of him??


----------



## copperarabian

that male is amazing, I love the thick black tips of his fins


----------



## Nymmers

So, my two bettas are confusing, my koi is as active as my first HM bettas, but my red copper marble dragon, and my blue dragon do nothing. The first day they flared at their reflection all day. And the only thing they want to eat is mosquito larvae and the occasional bloodworm. And they're just laying there. Going up for air when they need it, I'm starting to get worried. Dx But my koi male is fine and they were all in the same divided tank, but the other two are from the same breeder. -puffs-

Well, no other bids so far, but I'm seeing some females I like on AB, and I really like salamander, I've just been drawn to it lately..


----------



## smellsfishie

I like the salamanders too. I want a salamander female.  Sorry about your 2 fishies... are they the ones from smilebetta? Thats kinda like how mine are acting too... well, the blue marble dragon, i should say, only swims for air or food- otherwise hangs out on the bottom of the tank or in his betta log. The yellow guy is fine, swims a little bit, rests a little bit. The spotty guy is seemingly GREAT now! lol... swimming like crazy in his k.k. This was the one who was supposed to be "sick"! Now he's better than the other one. :/ blarg.


----------



## Nymmers

Its stressful. I feel like I'ma come home and they won't be going up for air. Other than no pellets they eat healthy or have a good appetite I suppose?


----------



## xMandy

Just saw this gal..
have been looking around for a female to go with my male. She looks JUST like him, came at a time when I'm ready to purchase more fish.. and has fins that will help his out. Oh man - I must I must!!


----------



## smellsfishie

Nymmers, I'm sorry I know how you feel. Emotionally I am ok if they were to pass (it would be sad but I would be fine) but considering the amount of money I spent on them, I would be ticked if they did die. Not to sound selfish or like I don't care about them, because I do, but seriously... they were too expensive to have any problems. :/ irks me a little. But because I have maxed out and am working on my 3 new problem children, I haven't been on ab in awhile, so thats good.


----------



## PitGurl

I'm considering this guy. I've developed a thing for DTPK's. This guy would be a nice male for my marble female. This breeder has no reviews though and that makes me nervous.


----------



## PewPewPew

Who's the breeder? I think I might know. Give them a try, review their DOA/return policies... if it seems fine, then it should be. The DOA/1+ hour photo email are fine policies, and if something was really troubling, just report to paypal! Also, see how many fish they have up for sale, etc.

Ive seen a few sellers in the past few months that at one point had no sales...and now have hundreds! Everyone starts somewhere! D

Hes really cute, btw- that face is adorable.


----------



## Pitluvs

I'm new to all this, but I have been looking at a local breeders site for a while. I know what I like so far lol

On aquabid?
This black Orchid CT boy, nomnomnom









Or this HMPK boy... *squee*









I really really want this one...

Red Copper Butterfly Halfmoon Betta

Must.. not... make... account...


----------



## hmboyz

i almost bid again at aquabid... I better stop looking all I want is a pretty black fire Half moon. lol


----------



## Neil D

White bettas are amazing!


----------



## hmboyz

i almost bid on my white betta's brother. lol I was tempted but im saving my new tank for a black fire hm.


----------



## copperarabian

Anyone know what color variations tend to sell the best on aquabid? I'm just curious since there's some types I see while browsing where I never see bids on them but they look pretty to me 



This thread is tempting me XD But I must resist until I've raised a spawn lol
Isn't this guy amazing
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1308901840


----------



## Chard56

copperarabian said:


> Anyone know what color variations tend to sell the best on aquabid? I'm just curious since there's some types I see while browsing where I never see bids on them but they look pretty to me O.0http://


 I've only been selling on Aquabid since last September or October but the best seller for me was my Blue Lace HM's and Green Butterflies. The Halfmoon Plakats I had sold so fast I had to remember to save a couple for breeding purposes. I've sold a lot of Gold and Copper DT's lately as well. Of coarse I don't price mine as high as most of them are so I'd have to take that into consideration also. It looks to me like anything Black, Dragon; Butterfly or Marble are always a good seller.


----------



## copperarabian

Chard56 said:


> I've only been selling on Aquabid since last September or October but the best seller for me was my Blue Lace HM's and Green Butterflies. The Halfmoon Plakats I had sold so fast I had to remember to save a couple for breeding purposes. I've sold a lot of Gold and Copper DT's lately as well. Of coarse I don't price mine as high as most of them are so I'd have to take that into consideration also. It looks to me like anything Black, Dragon; Butterfly or Marble are always a good seller.


Awesome, that helps a lot. I was curious and also thought it might help me to decide on what pairs I may breed. 

I'm excited about seeing your dragons once you start selling them  Dragons are one of my favorites. Depending on the color I'll probably buy a female or two.


----------



## Pitluvs

So I made an account... just waiting for the seller to get back to me on my new boy  (or for the auction to run out). You guys are evil, but I couldn't resist this boy!

This is the other boy we hope to get from a local breeder if he's not bought this week: (Red/Blue Dragon HM)








Fingers crossed! Now I get to pick out one more boy


----------



## Nymmers

If I win my auction today I'll be getting that male, and a sibling female as well as a black/white marble dragon female from Aquastar. <3 I'll post pictures of her soon!

Anybody purchased fish from Kiwi_betta? I like a few of her females.

















EDIT: Someone bumped up my bid to 31 =( sad, they bid 6 different times trying to beat me. I really want him so I hope I still win!


----------



## nel3

how about you go for the buy now price if they offer one? i wanted to avoid getting into this situation so i paid 25 (buy now) instead of 20.


----------



## Nymmers

THere was not a buy-it now other wise I would have lol


----------



## nel3

Nymmers said:


> THere was not a buy-it now other wise I would have lol


thats something new i learned, buy now prices are optional and up to seller. you could bid $200 for the fish, i doubt anyone will bother topping it.


----------



## Nymmers

Not sure I'd pay 200 for a fish, haha. I set my max at 40


----------



## nel3

Nymmers said:


> Not sure I'd pay 200 for a fish, haha. I set my max at 40


i'd also would avoid +$50 bids myself. mine has yet to end, waiting for confirmation of shipping day near end of june. i wish you luck in your battle for the betta.


----------



## Nymmers

Roughly 1hr and 40 minutes left. =3 Wooo! So close!


----------



## smellsfishie

nymmers did you post pics of the bettas you are bidding on? i wanna see  I got my first girl Lula from aquastar, and my black fire fry are all descendants of his too (NIB bred 2 of Aquastars fish together, and I got 7 fry).


----------



## copperarabian

nel3 said:


> how about you go for the buy now price if they offer one? i wanted to avoid getting into this situation so i paid 25 (buy now) instead of 20.



You can only buy it know if no one has placed a bid


----------



## Nymmers

Yay I won him!










I told his breeder I wanted a female and he sent me this picture:









And I'm talking to Aquastar about this female: =D


----------



## smellsfishie

awww i love the last female  reminds me of my girls.


----------



## smellsfishie

WHAAAAAAT??

This guy is so gorgeous...
View attachment 30616


This is a "Thai flag" betta... the seller has 3 that look just like this! ha!
View attachment 30617


----------



## nel3

copperarabian said:


> You can only buy it know if no one has placed a bid


so thats how it goes, im glad that they can slip under the radar of some bidders for me to get it. think only 1 or 2 of that particular spawn are still left.


----------



## Nymmers

Thanks <3 She's gorgeous. I'm waiting for my Black Fire Fry to grow. lol I have 6, I'm pretty sure I have 3 females, and 3 males. But one of my males could be female, not sure. I just wish they'd grow so more. So small!


----------



## smellsfishie

i am waiting too  I have 2 confirmed females, 2 maybe female maybe males, and 2 confirmed males. hehe... just started my sorority tonight with the 2 females, 2 probably females, and Eggie. So far so good.

edit: i should say 3 confirmed males... but i knew 1 was male all along, and the other 2 I "discovered" are male.


----------



## Nymmers

Hehe. I plan to set up my 55G next week hopefully, going to do planted and transfer my current females (already in a sorority of just 3) add the confirmed female betta fry, then put my imported females in it when they arrive. I may get a couple more just to space everything out, then some neons etc.


----------



## Serafina

Ooooooo I love the blue and yellow.


----------



## PitGurl

Just placed a bid on this guy. Bad me, bad!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1309214427


----------



## MikiMaki

PitGurl said:


> Just placed a bid on this guy. Bad me, bad!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1309214427



Soooooooo pretty......:shock:


----------



## Betta Slave

Lovely fish, these. Can you tell black is my favourite color? lol Last is my favorite... I love solid melanos.


----------



## Pitluvs

I love black bettas, or black combos!

Here's my new boy! He'll be shipped once Canada Post figures themselves out lol Yay! I'm scared of the cost!

http://www.youtube.com/embed/dcEfbtVLx2s



















Red Copper Butterfly Halfmoon


----------



## RayneForhest

That red copper butterfly HM is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Pitluvs

RayneForhest said:


> That red copper butterfly HM is gorgeous!!!


Thank You! I looked at a 100 Bettas, and I kept going back to this guy. I needed to have him. Thaankfully he was Canadian hehe 

Now do I get a matching female? So tempting....


----------



## RayneForhest

If you can afford it... I'd say go for it


*grins sheepishly*


----------



## Pitluvs

It's an extra $25... it's a matter of convincing the hubby it would be a good idea LOL


----------



## RayneForhest

Lol...That can be a tough one... 

The way I'd look at it is... If you're going to invest in such a nice male, you cant waste such good genes on just any ol' female  for JUST $25 more you could have the perfect match. 
Right???


----------



## Pitluvs

Oh that's what I am thinking! I wouldn't want something that looks like a good match, not knowing it's genes or what it's offpsring could be known for. At least with a matching female from the same breeder... I'd have a better chance. I don't even know if I want to breed yet! I always said I wouldn't. 

But my mother loves him, and said "If you could even make back the $80+ you'd spend on them, it would be worth it. Or even enought to pay for any meds or specialties they need." Although we all know you never make anything back compared to what you spend with any type of breeding haha

I'll talk to the Hubby, I have time since we're seeing what our post will do. Right now we have no mail moving in the country.


----------



## RayneForhest

Pitluvs said:


> Oh that's what I am thinking! I wouldn't want something that looks like a good match, not knowing it's genes or what it's offpsring could be known for. At least with a matching female from the same breeder... I'd have a better chance. I don't even know if I want to breed yet! I always said I wouldn't.
> 
> But my mother loves him, and said "If you could even make back the $80+ you'd spend on them, it would be worth it. Or even enought to pay for any meds or specialties they need." Although we all know you never make anything back compared to what you spend with any type of breeding haha
> 
> I'll talk to the Hubby, I have time since we're seeing what our post will do. Right now we have no mail moving in the country.


Wow... that must really suck!!!
(I've got a teenager that takes up most of my time and energy... I feel a little bad I'm not familiar with Canada's postal crisis)

I tend to reason all the money I've spent on pets, and their care... Like this... 1.) they're bred to need our care (being hybridized...and domesticated) and someone's gotta do it... might as well be ME... I DO care about their well being, most ppl just see pets as property or something lightly regarded and expendable. 2.) Back in my wilder days, I'd spend all kinds of money partying and I didnt have a thing to show for it... now in my latter years, I might as well be spending money to make a creature's life better.... and enjoy the companionship, entertainment, and fulfillment the animals bring to my life.


----------



## PinkBetta264

so i have to ask..since im addicted to AB and its a matter of time before I purchase one, this transhipper is all new to me.i had bid on one earlier this week, but alas i didn't do "buy it now" i had to leave for work after my bid... lost him... i live in fl, emailed the one listed on some of the thai sellers auctions, but have not got a reply, the seller even emailed me back but not the transhipper. ive checked out others, but some of the reps scare me. is it best to use the closest transhipper to my location? do you set an account up with them ahead of time?? sorry for the lame question but like i said im new to AB, so you can PM me with your opinions if you like.

thanks


----------



## smellsfishie

pinkbetta... take my advice, do not choose based on location, choose JENNIFER VIVEIROS ONLY! I had 2 bad experiences with transhippers and was horrified by the way my 1 girl was packed by a transhipper close to me. Never again. So much pain, frustration, trauma to the fishies, and annoyances can be avoided by choosing JENNIFER VIVEIROS... lol.. sorry, I am of strong opinion on this one.


----------



## PinkBetta264

sf...thats ok, honesty and experience are good qualities with me, and she would be the closest...thank you.


----------



## smellsfishie

perfect, that works. :}


----------



## Pitluvs

This is the reason I choose my own country, if I were to want from Thailand, I would ask my local breeder to pick up one with her order (which means staying off AB until she is realy to buy lol). I don't get the process of transshipper or how to go about all it. I also don't do PayPal, so phhooey on me. 


GL PB!


----------



## PinkBetta264

thanks...if i could find a breeder that had some awesome looking fish like i see on AB (or maybe its just the photo technology overseas and not the fish...hehe)...i definately would skip the transhipper...but alas what ive seen in fl isn't all that perty!! where else to look???


----------



## Nymmers

I really like that blue and yellow one <3! I'm considering going priority, with cold pack. So paranoid, but I already have 37 dollars in paypal account, other wise she'd have to wait on echeck to clear. lol My NIB fry did fine, so think I'll do it.










I know it isn't salamander but its making me want one that color now.


----------



## smellsfishie

very pretty


----------



## Tisia

I love how his pectorals are butterfly patterned too


----------



## smellsfishie

similar
View attachment 30696


----------



## BetterBetta

This girl reminds me of cotton candy








I know this is a crazy thought, but what do ya think their spawn would be like?​


----------



## copperarabian

lol I'm refusing to allow myself to buy off AQ until I've had a spawn and raised them successfully as well as being able to sell them, yet I just spent $130 buying 5 fish from a local breeder O.O Sometimes I confuse myself LOL

This pair is pretty
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1309596726


----------



## Nymmers

Gorgeous! Yep I just told the fiance 'I'm done until after my first successful spawn' lol. He said 'Yeah I told you that a couple weeks ago, but how long will it last?'


----------



## PitGurl

Pretty PK girls! Nice caudal on second female. I think these are spawn siblings of my new female...


----------



## PinkBetta264

those are some pretty girls...

I think I need to shut my internet down to stay off of AB...I'm looking again...


----------



## PitGurl

Ohhhh,


----------



## Jessabell

Gimmmiiee!


----------



## Nymmers

Adorable! haha

His tail reminds me of flower petals. <33


----------



## PinkBetta264

well i finally took the leap off the cliff...i just bought my first AB fish... 








He is "THE" one!! Now looking for a girly!
:BIGnervous: so so nervous...its like being a first time expectant mother!!


----------



## Neil D

Lol hes amazing!!


----------



## BetterBetta

Ooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Jessabell

^^^<3^^^


----------



## PinkBetta264

betterbetta... FL colors...the sky is blue the sun is orange (so is that betta) he must be a gator fan too!


----------



## smellsfishie

BetterBetta said:


> ​


I love herrrrrr!!!!!  I really want a light blue female for my sorority.  heeee...


----------



## copperarabian

I adore this guy :heart:


----------



## PinkBetta264

copper...he is beautiful, he reminds me of the one i saw last week


----------



## copperarabian

I love copper Bettas like that, they are so pretty  I'm going to breed my first pair next week that are both coppers.


----------



## Neil D

@copperbrian,

Isn't the pic u put up a feathertail? Or a rosetail?


----------



## copperarabian

Neil D said:


> @copperbrian,
> 
> Isn't the pic u put up a feathertail? Or a rosetail?


I think he is a rose tail, there's a video of him on the page and he when he moves it looks like a rose tail. he's also a OHM, so pretty! the seller has him labeled as a Copper fire hawk, 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1309423919


----------



## hmboyz

you should get him.


----------



## copperarabian

hmboyz said:


> you should get him.


I wish I could, but my mom would kill me if I had a Betta imported from Thailand, and I told myself I wouldn't allow myself to buy off AB until I've successfully raised a spawn and am able to get home's for all almost all the fry except the couple I keep. Once I do that I might buy some off of aquabid


----------



## Pitluvs

Haha that's totally the opposite of what I did. I impulsed at a pet store, bought off AQ and now I am in touch with a local breeder to pick up two more boys and a couple of females (one suitable for my AQ boy, since my AQ boy has a few unwanted traits).

You are one strong person... 

I learned today that it costs me half as much for a Thai betta than buying one in my own country on AQ ....


----------



## Tisia

so cute


----------



## Sweeda88

@Tisia SUCH a cute little dude! His eyes look SO anime!


----------



## Tisia

I just realized he has little black dots on his beard too, do want!


----------



## laughing

Pitluvs said:


> Haha that's totally the opposite of what I did. I impulsed at a pet store, bought off AQ and now I am in touch with a local breeder to pick up two more boys and a couple of females (one suitable for my AQ boy, since my AQ boy has a few unwanted traits).
> 
> You are one strong person...
> 
> I learned today that it costs me half as much for a Thai betta than buying one in my own country on AQ ....


 
I have learned for a high quality fish in the US, it is about $20, and most breeders are like are on the OPPOSITE side of the country, so I need express shipping which costs about $20-ish, so it costs me $40-$50 which is about the same for a Thailand betta... $20 for fish, $5 importing fee, $20-$40 for shipping, so it usually is $45-$65 for a fish, but I have found many that end up being on the $45 side. So unless I am buying from Chard (who gives me good deals) or if I pick up a fish directly from Martinismommy, I am only shipping from Thailand or buying from PetCo! ;-)


----------



## Tisia

I really should not go looking at AB, lol


----------



## copperarabian

Pitluvs said:


> Haha that's totally the opposite of what I did. I impulsed at a pet store, bought off AQ and now I am in touch with a local breeder to pick up two more boys and a couple of females (one suitable for my AQ boy, since my AQ boy has a few unwanted traits).
> 
> You are one strong person...
> 
> I learned today that it costs me half as much for a Thai betta than buying one in my own country on AQ ....


lol I feel like I'm wiggling my way around AQ lol I bought some from NIB Betta since they weren't technically on aquabid and I just bought 2 males and 3 females form a local breeder with money I could of bought a giant imported to the usa with, or a few nice males off AQ O.O


----------



## Pitluvs

laughing said:


> I have learned for a high quality fish in the US, it is about $20, and most breeders are like are on the OPPOSITE side of the country, so I need express shipping which costs about $20-ish, so it costs me $40-$50 which is about the same for a Thailand betta... $20 for fish, $5 importing fee, $20-$40 for shipping, so it usually is $45-$65 for a fish, but I have found many that end up being on the $45 side. So unless I am buying from Chard (who gives me good deals) or if I pick up a fish directly from Martinismommy, I am only shipping from Thailand or buying from PetCo! ;-)


$20? I'm moving to USA then!! My boy was $30, most range from $30-$60. and he has an obvious crooked scales issue. Shipping was $37. So for my boy it will cost almost $70 and he's not top quality. But I feel safer knowing he's not going to spend much time in transport too. My local breeder sells her for $15-$25, so I will be going with her from now on. But I would love to buy a Thailand boy at some point... 

Like...










Or...









(Looks like my new boy)

And..








(Ohh I'd love this one! Bad scales though  )

copperarabian: I have been doing the sammmmeee thingggg. I'm suspecting I'll be spending quite a bit over the next few months with the local breeder. 2 males and a sorority of females, plus shipping will total more than I want to think about. But I check out her site often, waiting for new pics. Just. Like. AQ.


----------



## copperarabian

Pitluvs said:


> $20? I'm moving to USA then!! My boy was $30, most range from $30-$60. and he has an obvious crooked scales issue. Shipping was $37. So for my boy it will cost almost $70 and he's not top quality. But I feel safer knowing he's not going to spend much time in transport too. My local breeder sells her for $15-$25, so I will be going with her from now on. But I would love to buy a Thailand boy at some point...
> 
> 
> copperarabian: I have been doing the sammmmeee thingggg. I'm suspecting I'll be spending quite a bit over the next few months with the local breeder. 2 males and a sorority of females, plus shipping will total more than I want to think about. But I check out her site often, waiting for new pics. Just. Like. AQ.



The males I bought where 30 and 40 from a local breeder. One's a copper fire and the other is a feather tail who I think is a black multicolor platinum, but I'm not sure since he kinda looks more like an abalone shell or super light lavender. Each of my females where 20, so I think it varies on where you are and the individual breeder.

A breeder in canada on aquabid usually has her's from 30-40 but then that's Canada and I don't know their exchange rate....


----------



## Pitluvs

copperarabian said:


> The males I bought where 30 and 40 from a local breeder. One's a copper fire and the other is a feather tail who I think is a black multicolor platinum, but I'm not sure since he kinda looks more like an abalone shell or super light lavender. Each of my females where 20, so I think it varies on where you are and the individual breeder.


Seems you like the darker ones like myself 

The breeder closer to me has certain goals with breeding, and if she can sell off the offspring to good homes for affordable prices, it's less she has to keep I suspect LOL Hers are quite affordable for me, but will still cost a bit on shipping sadly, she is about 6 hours from me.

Her females are the same price, but they are nice females. I think she sells dull pet quality females for less. I'll know once I pick up my Orange Copper HM girl and some friends. I see she has some Purple Yellow BF HM growing out, should be interesting. I do get to pick out one more male.

And the currentcy thing, my male was $25 USA which was $23 CND. It might be a difference of $2 usually.


----------



## FuulieQ

Pitluvs said:


>


I LOVE that guy. When I saw him posted, I was all like O uO WANT.


----------



## Nymmers

Where's smellsfishie, I think this boy is perrrrfect for her Eggie!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1309368263


----------



## Pitluvs

FuulieQ said:


> I LOVE that guy. When I saw him posted, I was all like O uO WANT.


Isn't he though!? Just enough green to make you go all mushy. It's a good thing I'm broke lol


----------



## Neil D

That guys face makes me want to run to my guys' tank! *darts from computer*


----------



## Kestral

*







*

^ AHHHH! So pretty!








*Falls over* So. Pwetty.









Ooooh!

I wish I could have these. ​


----------



## BetterBetta

I want


----------



## Loryen

I know these guys aren't on Aquabid currently, but they once were, and I'm just in love with some of these bettas....

http://stores.canadianaquafarm.com/-strse-Bettas/Categories.bok

I LOVE number 26 and 27 DoubleTails (to the point that I'm actually considering getting a divided tank), and 8 Halfmoon is just irresistible...

This breeder seems really good, cause he has amazing reviews, and he's close to me. He also photographs his bettas when their not flaring, which seems really admirable to me... which ones do you guys like?


----------



## Nymmers

I wish I was rich.


----------



## Tisia

if this is his actual color and not highly edited, then wow. the seller has no feedback yet though








love this guy








and this guy is just really different looking


----------



## Betta Slave

Ohmygoodness <3 Stunning.


----------



## Fish on Fire

This is the prettiest multi color female I've ever seen. I would purchase her if I was seriously breeding bettas right now:


----------



## Sivan

I am loving these yellow ones.


----------



## smellsfishie

Nymmers said:


> Where's smellsfishie, I think this boy is perrrrfect for her Eggie!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1309368263


hahaha  All the babies would have splotchy heads! YEESSSSS!!!!


----------



## Nymmers

GET HIM! lol


----------



## nel3

my day has finally come, the transhipper sent me an email today saying my fish will be arriving tonight . i just have to pay the shipping fee and bring the home. i have find out which method to pick up the fish is quicker car or public transport. Montreal is a construction city this year more than ever.

is it best to keep the betta in a darker area while i bring it home ie in a school bag?


----------



## PitGurl

These two would make a great pair....


----------



## PinkBetta264

*AB girls*

so my male will be here by 3pm tommorrow...oooo can't wait!! and take a look at the 2 females i got on AB..no idea when they will ship, thinking around the 10th of July...what do ya think?? pretty hey?

funny some of these past posts of AB fish are ones I looked at too..especially the black and yellow and the blue oceanic (i think he was) N








ICE.


----------



## Sivan

My god, I am in LOVE with pure white betta fish. SO jealous of anyone who has one.


----------



## Neil D

My Lfs has white bettas all the time!


----------



## laughing

Whoaa you bought those females?! They look like HMPKs! Gorgeous, stunning, BEAUTIFUL! Lucky, lucky, you!


----------



## Sivan

Stop making me jealous, Neil. D: I have seen white ones before, but never as pure white as these. So beautiful...


----------



## Loryen

Neil D said:


> My Lfs has white bettas all the time!


Oh, you're so lucky! My LFS seem really good for bettas... got all veriatys and most colours, but white only gets in ocassionly. I NEED WHITE BETTAS! So far I've only had multi-coloured, mettalic blue, blue and red, and solid red... need white!!!!


----------



## Pitluvs

nel3 said:


> is it best to keep the betta in a darker area while i bring it home ie in a school bag?


Yes, they have been through a lot with this shipping in the dark. Keep them in a dark area and slowly introduce them back to light over 30mins, then start accumulating them to water (or whatever the breeder prefers you do)


----------



## nel3

Pitluvs said:


> Yes, they have been through a lot with this shipping in the dark. Keep them in a dark area and slowly introduce them back to light over 30mins, then start accumulating them to water (or whatever the breeder prefers you do)


thank you, i'll have to do that in my room where i can shut out the sunlight. its going to stay in the 2.5 gal in my room anyway. had a false start for the betta, the betta wasnt shipped yet. so im still waiting for a shipping date. good news is that $20 is express option from thailand->Montreal.


----------



## Neil D

*cough cough* _he_ will stay in in the 2.5 G *cough cough*


----------



## Loryen

Agreed with Neil D!!!

Here's someone I'm in love with...

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1310021835

Gosh, it looks like he's wearing lipstick... ahh.... i'm in love  I've always gotten petstore bettas, and some of them have grown into beauties (like Kenji, who is in my pic), but I have to admit, aquabid bettas do have a certain punch...


----------



## PinkBetta264

YEAH..he has arrived safe and sound and home...so pale when i took him out of box, but very active, waited 20 min to adjust to dim light, now he is floating in his temp tank for qt. his color is already comming back...oh how awesome...will post a picture asap...

question for fellow AB imported buyers, is it normal communication for the seller to offer for sale IAL tea bags?? 250 for $25 is this a good deal, also now offering "fairy shrimp" eggs, supposedly will hatch in fresh water 2-3 days for fry food, $25 for 1pkg containin approx 30,000 eggs. Here is the info below:
Protein 65 %
Carbohydrate 18%
Fat 5.07%
Carotenoid / astaxanthin 114.3

Any info on these??


----------



## PinkBetta264

oh..ps the breeder im refering too is who i bought the white female in prior post, her dad was a white opague, mom white platinum..she is pretty!


----------



## Pitluvs

My breeder offered me IAL Leafs, and micro food for fry. I said no thanks but bought IAL tea bags from him hehe


----------



## nel3

Neil D said:


> *cough cough* _he_ will stay in in the 2.5 G *cough cough*


sorry, i still have that tendancy to refer to some animals with "it". last set of pets me and my brother had were 2 snapping turtles when we were young then 2 hamsters. the hamsters were fun but the store employee said both were male..... wrong. mine (female) killed the male when she got pregnant (or more territorial) and then killed herself by starvation. she severed/chewed off the plastic roll wheel spokes joints to leave an intact but free rolling wheel and an octpus-like ornament that once held the wheel. it was rather funny to see how well she separated the exercise wheel at the time but we all know how well hamsters digest large ammounts of plastic. i imagine its wasnt a very good end for her .


----------



## Neil D

Awww, I'm sorry.

Animals are not its!!! *sticks out tongue* it's alright:-D


----------



## Loryen

LoL!


----------



## SaylorKennedy

Oh man, I would so buy this if I had the room.

$12 buy it now, in US! platinum white hmpk. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1309986360


----------



## Pitluvs

Gorgeous, I would so do it if I was in USA! Not in Canada though, shipping is ridiculous. I love me some white Bettas *thud* He's beautiful.


----------



## Jessabell

This should be a sticky


----------



## nel3

Neil D said:


> Awww, I'm sorry.
> 
> Animals are not its!!! *sticks out tongue* it's alright:-D


back then pets were just pets. i think the only pets i had when young anough was the turtles at 9yrs old. the hamsters came several year later. it didnt really bother me much for both animals. i saw the turtles again(most likely) as my parents put it on the small lake in a camping site we have. the hamsters weren't a big deal either as i was old enough to understand what happened and its consequences of eating plastic.


----------



## Pitluvs

Back then? Nel, how old are you? Back when I was young, you got a whoopin for treating a pet as anything less than a live animal with needs lol And my back then was pretty far back lol


----------



## copperarabian

PinkBetta264 said:


> so my male will be here by 3pm tommorrow...oooo can't wait!! and take a look at the 2 females i got on AB..no idea when they will ship, thinking around the 10th of July...what do ya think?? pretty hey?




Wow, I adore her! She's so cute, and a feather tail too. I think copper betta are super pretty. Lucky find, where you planning on breeding her? or just a pet since she is a feather tail?


----------



## PinkBetta264

copper...the plan is to breed her with my black copper hm and see what comes..she was sold as a black copper dragon hm, so we will see.


----------



## nel3

Pitluvs said:


> Back then? Nel, how old are you? Back when I was young, you got a whoopin for treating a pet as anything less than a live animal with needs lol And my back then was pretty far back lol


maybe my early teens 11-14 for the hamsters and 9 years old for the turtles. Back then me and my brother were just the typical kids wanting a cute looking animal and letting the parents do all the hard work. now i'm 24yrs and i'd hardly ever consider consider a pet as a low maintenace animal at all.


----------



## Neil D

@saylorkennedy,

I see white bettas like that at my Lfs.


----------



## Sivan

I want this boy!


----------



## Neil D

Oooo! So cool! Want


----------



## Betta Slave

He looks like a bumblebee 

Seriously, look at these boys! Doesn't they look like the boy in my avvie? I think they might be brothers to mine! There's no way of telling, since the person on AB I bought from got his bettas in from Thailand, but still!  They have the same coloring (Reggie's scales are brighter) same black head, same eyes, same blue stripes on their gills  I want them. <3


----------



## Tisia

so perty








this guy looks like he just killed someone


----------



## betta dude

wow this is the best tread ever


----------



## nel3

betta dude said:


> wow this is the best tread ever


lol, i don't know if other users would say the same. too many nice fish can crush your determination to avoid buying another fish. i'm rather tempted at times (ie pg 1 blue/yellow betta) too but i just dont have the experince/confidence to take care of more than 2 fish just yet.


----------



## Betta Slave

Okay, I swear, this boy is closer to mine XP Even got the same white-tipped ventrals  And regarding the second boy, I usually don't like light-colored bettas, but he's gorgeous.


----------



## PitGurl

I just placed a bid on this girl :dunno:, And I'm thinking about this male for her. I want to start a line of DTPK's.


----------



## vette91

this isn't a picture, but I do have a question, is there some way you can search only bettas that are from the USA on aquabid? I don't really want to deal with importing them due to costs and just the long distance I don't really feel comfortable with :/


----------



## Tisia

if you go to the advanced search there's an option to search by seller location


----------



## MaggieLynn

I would love to buy a betta from aquabid but im alil nervous =/


----------



## Chard56

vette91 said:


> this isn't a picture, but I do have a question, is there some way you can search only bettas that are from the USA on aquabid? I don't really want to deal with importing them due to costs and just the long distance I don't really feel comfortable with :/


 If you go to Doubletails (that's usually the shortest list) look at the end of the desciption of the Betta you will see a flag. My user name is Chard56, there will be an American flag after the description. That means I will only ship to the United states. There is another American flag that is a little different that means they will only ship to the continental US. The Canadian flag means they only ship in Canada etc.


----------



## MaggieLynn

Hey Chard you have some beautiful fish on aquabid


----------



## Chard56

Why thank you MaggieLynn! I'm fixing to have a bunch more on there. I haven't had a lot of Halfmoons left to post lately but I have quite a few HM spawns that I've started jarring males from so it'll be a few more weeks and I'll have 'em coming out my ears!


----------



## Sweeda88

Lucky you, Chard! I want to at least breed Bettas once in my life. Not for profit or anything, just fro the experience of seeing new life grow. Of course I'd choose high quality fish so I'd be able to easily find them good homes.


----------



## Chard56

Just be careful you don't get hooked like me! Better Bettas than bad stuff though.


----------



## Sweeda88

I won't be able to do it for years most likely. I don't have money or space, and I know you need plenty of each.


----------



## Chard56

I started breeding Bettas when I was 13 or 14. A storage bin to breed them in and a 10 gallon grow out tank. A very strict step-father so I was lucky to get away with the storage bin because he wouldn't let me get anymore tanks. My paper route and working part time for the local fish/pet store and I had a few Bettas and Guppies to sell/trade back to the store for food and supplies. The guppies where outside most of the year so Dad wouldn't know I had them.


----------



## Neil D

Lol!

3 things (fish related) to do before I die:

-20G betta sorority
-breed bettas
-1 30G Tank and 1 fantail GF in it. (lives for 20+ yrs)


----------



## betta dude

Chard56 said:


> I'm pretty sure that it's colors have been tweaked with. This is a Green Marble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one of my Gold Red DT's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the same fish with the hue adjusted to look Green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to have a bunch of them that color!!


 wow i love green ones but that green and silver one wow
:-D


----------



## MaggieLynn

Chard56 said:


> Why thank you MaggieLynn! I'm fixing to have a bunch more on there. I haven't had a lot of Halfmoons left to post lately but I have quite a few HM spawns that I've started jarring males from so it'll be a few more weeks and I'll have 'em coming out my ears!


Maybe one of these days when I have the money and im brave enough ill buy some aquabid fish and breed. I do want to breed but I probably wont until I have my own place


----------



## kathstew

This isn't aquabid betta, but its from online,so I thought I should share.
she looks gorgeous, I would buy her if I could!


http://cgi.ebay.com/Live-Betta-Fish...070?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415b8574be


----------



## YoshesMom

heres my dream fish...sigh


----------



## mickos

what is your opinion about this kind of betta?it is nice?:lol:

http://bettafishstore.com/vmchk/Halfmoon-Plakat/WHITE-PLATINUM-HMPK-2/flypage.tpl.html


----------



## Neil D

@yoshesmom and mickos,

GET THEM! although my LFS has the white guys in all the time.


----------



## lessandler

Mikos, I am a big fan of opaque whites and in the market to get a halfmoon variety as well. But did some research and if you plan on breeding them, it is best to avoid ones with white clouding over the eyes as it does affect vision. I may have read somewhere that the coulding can increase with age, but I could be wrong. I plan on avoiding any with clouding, not because I plan to breed, but because I want no issues with difficult feeding.

The other one listed on that site has clear eyes. Otherwise a beautiful fish!


----------



## mickos

Thanks a lot lessandler


----------



## Neil D

Yeah I saw a white 'platinum' at my LFS, and he was blind in one eye:-(


----------



## mjoy79

*My first aquabid purchase *

I'm so excited and looking forward to receiving my first betta from Thailand! Isn't he gorgeous?


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1310666930


----------



## laughing

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1310777829

I've never seen a female like that, with that intense coloring o_0 

Too bad I don't have a sorority set up, or I'd get her in a heartbeat!


----------



## laughing

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1311177610

Do you think he's that color in real life, and really that bright?? :0


----------



## copperarabian

laughing said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1310777829
> 
> I've never seen a female like that, with that intense coloring o_0
> 
> Too bad I don't have a sorority set up, or I'd get her in a heartbeat!


I have a female with color that nice, I actually have 3 I bought from a local breeder that all have fantastic color. Here's my blue girl


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish

I think he's a little photoshoped ^^ not much...but still

EDIT: the one laughing posted


----------



## laughing

Gorgeous Copper! 

And that'd be a shame... he looks brilliant in the photo!


----------



## copperarabian

TheBlueBettaFish said:


> I think he's a little photoshoped ^^ not much...but still
> 
> EDIT: the one laughing posted


It looks like minor adjustments to me, I don't see anything weird going on. he could of added a tiny bit of contrast, but that can sometimes be a good thing since cameras can flatten the colors and contrast brings them back out if you use it minimally.


Thanks laughing


----------



## Chard56

laughing said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1310777829
> 
> I've never seen a female like that, with that intense coloring o_0
> 
> Too bad I don't have a sorority set up, or I'd get her in a heartbeat!


$20 plus who knows how much for shipping and I had these posted for $5. You could have bought 5 of them for a sorority and probably saved money.


----------



## copperarabian

O.O Aquastar is asking $1000 each for these two bettas O.O That I so expensive, why would anyone pay that much, I love bettas but even as a investment that is too much

Female http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1311271807









Male http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1311271803









I'm also in love with this giant, it looks amazing


----------



## nel3

o.o that white betta is a sure winning bid if only 1 person bids on it.


----------



## hmboyz

that is really expensive.


----------



## om8gis

Can somebody please explain why these two "pearl angels" are selling for $1000 a piece? Aquastar71 says they are "one of a kind" but why are they so special? I can understand if they were albinos but they are not.


----------



## copperarabian

They have slightly different scales, but not worth such a high price, I will be amazed if anyone even thinks about buying them, 

Maybe aquastar is really proud of them and doesn't actually want to sell them and only would for $1000 lol


----------



## PitGurl

They are nothing special. Infact their scales are a mess. They look nothing like the angel fish in the photo. To me they just look like platinum white bettas. Anybody who would pay $1,000 for one is insane.


----------



## Tisia

love his face!








wonder if he's related to Smellsfishie's Eggitha


----------



## copperarabian

wow, he's really cute


----------



## Neil D

copperarabian said:


> O.O Aquastar is asking $1000 each for these two bettas O.O That I so expensive, why would anyone pay that much, I love bettas but even as a investment that is too much
> 
> Female http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1311271807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Male http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1311271803
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also in love with this giant, it looks amazing


Always measure with a quality ruler...they look cool though


----------



## PitGurl

I think this guy is kind of cool looking...


----------



## Nymmers

This fish is just for smellsfishie, perfect for eggie. =3


----------



## Tisia

uhh, I posted him like 4 posts above yours  lol


----------



## Pitluvs

I like these....


----------



## Tisia

love that last guy, so unusual looking


----------



## Pitluvs

i wish I could find some cheap CT's... they dont sell them here lol


----------



## Persica

I want this one!!! I would name him... Lemon Drop.  Here's the link, if you want it.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1311059919

View attachment 31840


----------



## smellsfishie

Nymmers said:


> This fish is just for smellsfishie, perfect for eggie. =3


LOL! Thanks Tisia and Nymmers!  Eggie would love him! I, however, officially have NO MONEY left for gorgeous bettas!  I have resorted to hoarding all their pics in a folder on my computer to eventually print out and frame in place of setting up new tanks...  hehe.


----------



## Tisia

was moomoo the one you got Eggie from?


----------



## smellsfishie

Oh, and Eggie came from some guy named..... ratanaporn... or something... Anyhoo! Yes, aquastar may have dove over the deep end asking $1000 for those pretty white fishies. With prices like that, I guess I am lucky to only spend about $70 for one of his females?!?!!? She (Lula) is the prettiest female I have though, probably... well, most robust... healthy... and vicious!  But cute!


----------



## caroro

These are my current loves:









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1311400093









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1311198007









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1311171503









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1311031087


----------



## betta dude

nel3 said:


> the ones that catch my eye are the green ones like these
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us<A href="http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/2295/greenbettaphoto.jpg]" target=_blank>
> 
> 
> and the last one im waiting for the shipping date near the end of june
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 wow this is gorgous:-D


----------



## Neil D

A green CT?!??!


----------



## Sweeda88

Neil D said:


> A green CT?!??!


It's photoshopped. It was discussed a long time ago on this thread. It's not its real coloring.


----------



## PitGurl

Embettafarm has some nice looking bettas....


----------



## Neil D

I want the second one


----------



## betta dude

wow bettas are gorgous


----------



## hodgepodgen




----------



## Neil D

is that a yellow PK?


----------



## Nymmers

Its a yellow HM female, she was talked about in another thread ^^


----------



## smellsfishie

she's gorgeousssss.............  yelloooowwwwwwww!


----------



## PitGurl

Really like this guy's colors,
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1311819222


----------



## Tisia

oh wow, that guy is awesome. he looks tie dyed, lol


----------



## Tisia

just had to go looking at more of embettafarm, lol
really love stripes








perty pink dal








he's like a reverse butterfly pattern, love it


----------



## Neil D

Beautiful!


----------



## mjoy79

Joey arrived today! Thankfully he arrived alive and well! I'm so excited 
Pictures to come soon. He's still hanging out in his bag hanging in a Betta Keeper tank - he came with very little water. I hated to leave him there - but I had to go back to work . I'll begin acclimating him when I get home in less than 2 hrs.

he's got some major stress striping going on - so hopefully he starts to feel at home soon and will show me his pretty colors (he's the betta in my avatar)


----------



## Neil D

Change your sig;-)


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Im not much for female bettas, but she is a beauty!


----------



## UglyMuffin777

And also-- Luv him <3


----------



## hodgepodgen

look at that eye!


----------



## Neil D

Can't see it.


----------



## copperarabian

I think someone bought one of aquastars pearl angels because now there's only one O.O

I love this boy


----------



## hodgepodgen

Neil D said:


> Can't see it.


Dang they took it down D:


----------



## nel3

i love this one but i dont have space for it

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

i have bought one from the same seller already and it should be shipping soon. if i didnt have the wait for the one i got recently, id totally get this one.


----------



## PewPewPew

Martinismommy I want so bad ;___; <3 <3


----------



## copperarabian

*@PewPewPew
*I saw him too, he's super gorgeous!


----------



## PewPewPew

I want want want. One day, darnit, I WILL have one of her fish. Theyre so cute, those faces, urghh! <3


----------



## PinkBetta264

*B&W*

Ok #1,#2 or #3?????







[/URL]


----------



## PewPewPew

Not three, two is ok (ratty fins..) 

I think 1 is best B:

Three might be a rose tail, but I cant be sure.


----------



## bahamut285

#3 takes it for me for colours, #1 for fins though


----------



## smellsfishie

I vote #1... pretty fins, nice coloration


----------



## PinkBetta264

awesome, thank you...#1 was my first choice then found #2 &#3....I have a platinum white hm female to spawn with??


----------



## copperarabian

I love #3, I would totally buy if him I had the money XD


----------



## Pewmew

AHH they are amazing!
I really like #2's color! But then #1 seems to have the best non-weird fins. 
If they weren't on aquabid but in a petstore I buy them all lol XD


----------



## Neil D

All.


----------



## betta dude

i saved a aqua bid quality DT from walmart this morning


----------



## Neil D

Pics!


----------



## PewPewPew

I dont like the other's fins, too close to rosetail for my liking, which wouldnt be great to breed. *Fins first, color second!!!*


----------



## betta dude

i will get pics soon


----------



## TequilatheBetta

These are my absolute favourites:
View attachment 33011

View attachment 33012

View attachment 33013


----------



## Neil D

The white guy. O.O


----------



## Yurusumaji

I love white bettas!




























Wow. Y'all are going to get me addicted!

ETA:









OMFG! Why did you guys show me this site?! I have to have him ... no, yes, no ... >.<


----------



## PewPewPew

I looked into that blue and white one.. The seller is very good and the fish are great.

The white one is a rose/feather tail, though... The color is wonderful, though.


----------



## Yurusumaji

I would really have to beg (or be sneaky). We just got our first betta today, but I want one for the bedroom. :3 That one isn't even very expensive and it is just so gorgeous.

It's a real wonder how you all got so addicted to these little guys! XD


----------



## Pitluvs

Guys, take it from me. Wait until you got the betta thing down to a science before you start buying AQ Bettas. They did this to me too, and I bought a Betta.. he lasted a week here  I lost both my boys that week. I'd buy a AQ betta now though, but the pet store ones are just as needy  Just some advise!

Off to look, and not buy! Love that white blue boy though!


----------



## PewPewPew

I agree, haha! The issue isnt the fish themselves, usually, unless theyre unhealthy off the bat. The issues start up when the fish may fall ill from being so stressed out from shipping.

If you dont know what to do, your fish my fall victim to stress and its related diseases. And thats no good! I seriously want that blue boy, ahah. We have $5 dragons locally, though, I have to convince myself... Gyagh!


----------



## Yurusumaji

Well keeping that in mind I think I will wait (which totally sucks, that fish is gorgeous). ^_^ However, now hubbs is saying I can get that white one I saw at PetSmart. Hee hee hee!


----------



## PewPewPew

Lucky! Im jealous.


----------



## Yurusumaji

He initially said no, which is how we got Gyarados. It's a female and it's labeled as a "Dragonscale Betta". She's all white though and she's so cute! He also didn't like her because she's "too small". *eye roll*

BUT! I think we will be getting her (hopefully) and if so, she gets to be in a tank right next to my bed. :3

Btw, I am totally jealous of you! Allejandro is such a gorgeous fish!


----------



## PewPewPew

Thank you! Poor Alle is on his way out, sadly. He's a pretty old fart, he had a good life and a good run <3 Now Baller (avatar) has only his biological brother/spawn mate, aww. I may too look into a dragon in time.

Pics if you get her <3 <3


----------



## mjoy79

PewPewPew said:


> Thank you! Poor Alle is on his way out, sadly. He's a pretty old fart, he had a good life and a good run <3 Now Baller (avatar) has only his biological brother/spawn mate, aww. I may too look into a dragon in time.
> 
> Pics if you get her <3 <3


I'm sorry to hear Alle is getting old  How long have you had him?


----------



## Yurusumaji

PewPewPew said:


> Thank you! Poor Alle is on his way out, sadly. He's a pretty old fart, he had a good life and a good run <3 Now Baller (avatar) has only his biological brother/spawn mate, aww. I may too look into a dragon in time.
> 
> Pics if you get her <3 <3


Poor Alle. :-( :hugs: I understand in my own way. I have a hamster that is getting old and everyday and I am adamant about checking on him a lot.

There will definitely be pics.


----------



## PewPewPew

Oh good, yay pics!

And Alle's at least two years old.. Not bad by betta standards. Ive had them live for 4, which is what I was so hoping for my big ol' fart. But age catches up to everything, Alle included :c The first few months of having him he was really ill from Walmart, so I think he had a bad start.

Had a good run, though <3 <3


----------



## BlueEyes

All of these bettas are so beautiful. I'd get one, but I don't think getting an AB betta for my first would be a good idea, plus I don't plan on breeding them, and I think AB is only for breeding fish. 

So I guess, when I get my first betta, I'll just stick to Petco and Petsmart


----------



## Sweeda88

BlueEyes said:


> All of these bettas are so beautiful. I'd get one, but I don't think getting an AB betta for my first would be a good idea, plus I don't plan on breeding them, and I think AB is only for breeding fish.
> 
> So I guess, when I get my first betta, I'll just stick to Petco and Petsmart


Noooo, tons of people get AB Bettas for just pets. There's nothing wrong with owning a beautiful fish just to have it for a pet only!


----------



## PewPewPew

Not true! Theyre really not. Baller (avatar) is an AB boy and darn it, one of the best pets Ive ever had.

The one thing is theyre maybe not the greatest for very first timers, just because they come to you via being shipped, which is stressful for them and may cause them to become ill. If youre really new to fish, it may be harder to treat.


----------



## BlueEyes

Yeah, I don't plan on getting an AB betta as my first. That doesn't mean I haven't been stalking the site though... XD 

I went through this entire thread today, looking at all the pictures. Now I'm hunting myself. This could end badly.


----------



## PewPewPew

Badly but ohh, badly in the best way.


----------



## BlueEyes

*imagines self in a room full of bettas* Oh god. 

That would be awesome and terrifying at the same time. And Petsmart/Petco is just as bad because I'm reasoning with myself by saying I'm rescuing them from a bad situation. Must resist..


----------



## Betta Slave

This boy looks like a character. Love his colors.


----------



## PewPewPew

Look at that lipstick!


----------



## BlueEyes

That's exactly what I thought. Aquabid is amazing. I've always wanted stingrays too, so maybe if I get settled enough, with a job and college over, I can get a stingray tank. That'd be interesting. 










Love this guy


----------



## Yurusumaji

Oh wow, how lovely!

I am getting stingrays once we buy a house. Man, that's going to be one heck of an investment!


----------



## FuulieQ

PewPewPew said:


> Look at that lipstick!


Pew, your avatar keeps distracting me. Baller's getting so pretty!! Look at that yellow!


----------



## anglnarnld

:0 I wanted to get that double tail for my birthday!! You found him >_>


----------



## PewPewPew

Haha, Fuulie.

Baller's an AB guy ;D Never thought he'd color up like he did. Dont mind his messed up tail -_-


----------



## Yurusumaji

Baller is such a gorgeous fish.

OMG! This guy!

Is BasementBettas a member? Their bettas on AB are just GORGEOUS (and they live semi-close by).


----------



## BlueEyes

No joke, but I think they're worth it. Stingrays are my favorite animal, after all. 










I love this guy too.


----------



## Yurusumaji

I'm the same way. I'm big on stingrays and manatees and I have wanted to keep stingrays ever since I worked at an LFS that had one. Omg. I wanted it SO bad.

I have been researching enclosures. I am definitely planning on a huge ray tank for my house. It will be EPIC!

Ugh. I want another betta. Dang.


----------



## Neil D

@blue eyes, that betta ees So fluffy!!!!


----------



## mjoy79

Here's some fishies I really wish i had the room and $$ to buy!!! Its hard not to click on the buy now button!


----------



## BlueEyes

Neil : Yes, he is. I want him so I can admire his fluffiness. 










This guy's white with blue hints is really nice.


----------



## PewPewPew

Basementbettas isnt a member, but is a friend of a few breeders on here.

Send her an email and see if you can pick up one of the fish instead of shipping it 

I like her bettas, too, but IMO, shipping is a little on the too-expensive side for me.


----------



## Yurusumaji

PewPewPew said:


> Basementbettas isnt a member, but is a friend of a few breeders on here.
> 
> Send her an email and see if you can pick up one of the fish instead of shipping it
> 
> I like her bettas, too, but IMO, shipping is a little on the too-expensive side for me.


She is 5 hours away. We get great gas mileage, but ultimately the express shipping plus the cost of the fish would be cheaper than just the gas to pick the fish up. ^_^

Her bettas really are gorgeous though. I will be keeping an eye on her.


----------



## Pitluvs

Yurusumaji said:


> I'm the same way. I'm big on stingrays and manatees and I have wanted to keep stingrays ever since I worked at an LFS that had one. Omg. I wanted it SO bad.
> 
> I have been researching enclosures. I am definitely planning on a huge ray tank for my house. It will be EPIC!
> 
> Ugh. I want another betta. Dang.


Guy close to me had a few, he just sold them to someone on the other side of the country. On transit, the female had her 2 babies. They did not make it  really sad because it was the first ever known stingray of this type to breed in captivity (one of the ones in this video). You can make you own tanks, this guy shows you how 

Joey's Stingrays

----------------
And on topic.... 

I'd love these....


----------



## newf

OMG those fish are beautiful!


----------



## Pitluvs

The Bettas or the Rays LOL I really really want a male/female crowntail  I'm getting a make but he's for pampering only, no breedings lol


----------



## PewPewPew

Ashjgfaksdhg\hgsd AHHH that last one reminds me of a spider aahhh D,:


----------



## Neil D

I thought it was


----------



## ninjaofthe9seas

Wow i had no idea bettas could be so dang beautiful! The ones at petsmart arent like that! Also, stingrays are my favorite aquatic animal. That Fish Place has a touch tank... SO COOL. Love going to the Baltimore Aquarium and just watching the HUGE ones swim around. Amazing. :3


----------



## Yurusumaji

That's a shame about the ray babies, but at least we know now that they can be bred in captivity. I doubt he will be the last to accomplish such a task now that people know it can be done.

I have not decided whether I will build my own tank or buy a HUGE one.










How come all of the ones I want are in Thailand?


----------



## Neil D

HUGE TANK. because Asian fish are awesome.


----------



## vette91

sorry for the huge picture but.. he is stunning!


----------



## Neil D

Yes!!! Want


----------



## Yurusumaji

Has anyone bought from bettafla? They are based in Miami, Florida.


----------



## Sweeda88

He's so dark! I love him!


----------



## Yurusumaji

I am seriously considering getting this guy.


----------



## Neil D

Get him!!!


----------



## Yurusumaji

I know, right?! I saw him and I was like, "OMG!" And hubbs goes, "That's a fish I can get behind!" Which was a little weird, but I know what he means. LOL!

I am thinking I will ... I should. I want to. I shall.

Edit: Crap. I've been queued.  I hope it lifts in time ... I can't e-mail the seller or anything and I have to work all day tomorrow. Nooooooooooooo!


----------



## PewPewPew

I saw that one... And wondered about his fins. The way they look, they're really ragged... I wonder if its a feathertail. The way the person posted this kind of pic, too, makes me wonder...They do that.

Say that ohhh its fancy! When its deformed.
Take a pic one way, to make it look another.

Etcetcetc >.<


----------



## Yurusumaji

PewPewPew said:


> I saw that one... And wondered about his fins. The way they look, they're really ragged... I wonder if its a feathertail. The way the person posted this kind of pic, too, makes me wonder...They do that.
> 
> Say that ohhh its fancy! When its deformed.
> Take a pic one way, to make it look another.
> 
> Etcetcetc >.<


Hm. This is a good point.

I'm queued anyway. Maybe I will wait until BasementBettas has another that I really want. I support local(ish) business. LOL!

I was asking about bettafla as well because all of their feedback seems to be from fish they have purchased. Paying promptly is awesome and all, but I want to know how they are as a seller and breeder.


----------



## mjoy79

Sweeda88 said:


> He's so dark! I love him!


He's beautiful!


----------



## ohhrats

i'm expecting my two new bettas from chard56 soon. i'm so excited.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettasct1312439402

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettasdt1312317005


----------



## mjoy79

ohhrats said:


> i'm expecting my two new bettas from chard56 soon. i'm so excited.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettasct1312439402
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettasdt1312317005


How exciting! Beautiful bettas coming soon


----------



## BlueEyes

I love this guy


----------



## ohhrats

BlueEyes said:


> I love this guy


oooo how PRETTY


----------



## smellsfishie

Sweeda88 said:


> He's so dark! I love him!


I want the one behind him, EEEEEEEEEEEEP!!


----------



## Tisia

smellsfishie said:


> I want the one behind him, EEEEEEEEEEEEP!!


lol, he does look like he'd fit in well with yours 
looks like the same guy in the back again, lol


----------



## Chard56

I do that a lot with my Aquabid pictures. I get a fisty one in the back to get the ones in front to flare. Then I try to crop the picture so I don't have him in the background of each and every picture!


----------



## nel3

Sweeda88 said:


> He's so dark! I love him!


lol where do his fins start and looks so dark you cant even see the eyes. its rather unique but lack of shades on the body/fins makes it hard to see much.


----------



## Neil D

The betta that blueeyes posted has weird...um... Eyes. Lol


----------



## PitGurl

Not breeding quality but he'd make a very pretty pet...


----------



## smellsfishie

Tisia said:


> lol, he does look like he'd fit in well with yours
> looks like the same guy in the back again, lol


Looks like a HMPK? Or *gasp* a female?! I love its lil peach face!


----------



## PewPewPew

There's been lots of feather tails and rosetails out there lately.

 Sigh. They sell for more and arent as healthy and arent so great for spawns.

I dont get it!


----------



## Neil D

Yea


----------



## Yurusumaji

I guess people like how they look.


----------



## Chard56

I get people asking me all the time if I have any or know someone who does. I'm of a mind not to want to breed them but they are pretty to look at (some of them).


----------



## PewPewPew

I agree Chard, theyre pretty, but I dont think I would ever breed them :C


----------



## Yurusumaji

PewPewPew said:


> I agree Chard, theyre pretty, but I dont think I would ever breed them :C


Is there potential to strengthen their genetic line so they become healthier and a better breeding candidate?


----------



## Neil D

Yea? Is there?


----------



## PitGurl

:shock:...


----------



## anglnarnld

Thats a really unique one! Never seen those colors together before....


----------



## DarkMoon17

BlueEyes said:


> That's exactly what I thought. Aquabid is amazing. I've always wanted stingrays too, so maybe if I get settled enough, with a job and college over, I can get a stingray tank. That'd be interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this guy


Does anyone know who the breeder for this guy is? He's amazing!


----------



## PitGurl

Wow!


----------



## PitGurl

@ darkmoon17- I had my eye on that guy. He's awesome. Have no use for HMDT's though :-(. I think it's "smilebetta".


----------



## Chard56

*Downsizing*



Yurusumaji said:


> Is there potential to strengthen their genetic line so they become healthier and a better breeding candidate?


 Yes, you can choose a female with a 4 ray caudal fin to reduce the ray branching in the offspring. I'd go 2 ray only if it was from one of my Deltasuns or Traditional Plakat females, otherwise a 2 ray female would probably be Veiltail and I went through a couple years of breeding to those to get decent Halfmoon females that I have now.


----------



## tokala

Oh lord.... I just did it. I just bought this guy!


----------



## Yurusumaji

Chard56 said:


> Yes, you can choose a female with a 4 ray caudal fin to reduce the ray branching in the offspring. I'd go 2 ray only if it was from one of my Deltasuns or Traditional Plakat females, otherwise a 2 ray female would probably be Veiltail and I went through a couple years of breeding to those to get decent Halfmoon females that I have now.


I am just thinking that if people are going to breed them anyway and others continue to ask for them then it might be beneficial to this type as a whole to be bred healthy by a good breeder so the good stock can get into the lines and the Feathertails can evolve and become breedable.


----------



## PewPewPew

Well, the thing is, "fealther tails" and "rosetails" are the issue...If they were healthy, they would be halfmoons, etc. You know? The fact that theyre labeled such is in their issue- they're only labeled that with their deformities.

When theyre not over-bred and whatnot, feather/rosetails arent bad- but the more theyre bred down, they get...funky. Issues, deformities, all that.

And lol, tokala, out of no where after a long time-- FISH! BUYING IT! Haha <3


----------



## tokala

PewPewPew said:


> Well, the thing is, "fealther tails" and "rosetails" are the issue...If they were healthy, they would be halfmoons, etc. You know? The fact that theyre labeled such is in their issue- they're only labeled that with their deformities.
> 
> When theyre not over-bred and whatnot, feather/rosetails arent bad- but the more theyre bred down, they get...funky. Issues, deformities, all that.
> 
> And lol, tokala, out of no where after a long time-- FISH! BUYING IT! Haha <3


LOL I know I know....my heart jumped out of my chest when I saw him...damn my romantic impulse buys....


----------



## PewPewPew

You so bad


----------



## BlueEyes

He's gorgeous Tokala!

I love this guy, but towards the ends of his caudal, it looks like something's weird with his fin.


----------



## Chard56

tokala said:


> Oh lord.... I just did it. I just bought this guy!


He has some very nice finnage and the color is really interesting. It's like someone took three or four of my best Bettas and put all the best parts and colors together.


----------



## CodeRed

Every time a thread like this pops up I have to post this fish - 










He will always be the fish I regret not buying most.


----------



## Chard56

CodeRed said:


> Every time a thread like this pops up I have to post this fish -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He will always be the fish I regret not buying most.


Thanks! I just drooled all over my keyboard. I know what you mean though. There was an absolutely to die for Silver and Black Marble Halfmoon at Petco that I felt that way about and needed to get a few groceries so I didn't have the extra cash. Next day I had the money and you guessed it....gone.


----------



## Tisia

I likey


----------



## copperarabian

Chard56 said:


> Thanks! I just drooled all over my keyboard. I know what you mean though. There was an absolutely to die for Silver and Black Marble Halfmoon at Petco that I felt that way about and needed to get a few groceries so I didn't have the extra cash. Next day I had the money and you guessed it....gone.


Oh! That is amazing! He's like a anime character


----------



## tokala

Thank you all soo much- I am soooo excited! :greenyay:This little fish is makes my heart flutter and I haven't even met him. 

@CodeRed: *picking up jaw off the floor*


----------



## PitGurl

Beautiful! A little too short in the body though IMO, even for a DT.


----------



## nel3

CodeRed said:


> Every time a thread like this pops up I have to post this fish -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He will always be the fish I regret not buying most.


wow, id have purchased him if i had the space for him. not too crazy about black betta but some just look too nice :-(.


----------



## BlueEyes

CodeRed : That's a stunning fish. It sucks you didn't get him though. Maybe something similar to him will pop up at the right time for you. 










He's nice.


----------



## PewPewPew

Hah, Allister's brother!

(bad pic, but he has more red now lol!)


----------



## cuttlefish120

wow some fancy fish but is it really i think some much more simple bettas are equally beutiful


----------



## jlee24219

BlueEyes said:


> CodeRed : That's a stunning fish. It sucks you didn't get him though. Maybe something similar to him will pop up at the right time for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's nice.


Love this one!


----------



## copperarabian

I loooooooooove this boy 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1312972205


----------



## BlueEyes

I used to be just a strictly halfmoon kind of person, but the other types are growing on me. 

I like the marble blue guy here


----------



## vette91

BlueEyes said:


> I used to be just a strictly halfmoon kind of person, but the other types are growing on me.
> 
> I like the marble blue guy here


I used to never like halfmoons! haha but now I love them all! and i used to hate how marbles looked(probably because I never saw any decent looking ones) but now i'm searching for a marble!


----------



## BlueEyes

I think it's neat how that happened. I think my first betta may end up being a crowntail instead of a halfmoon like i'd originally planned. 










I love this one so much


----------



## copperarabian

At first I only liked HM Plakats, but now my favorite tail type is HM, and crowntails are starting to grow on me lol


----------



## mjoy79

I'm officially on the hunt for a guy that looks like this to go in my 6.6 gal. I'm holding out for one that is almost 100% violet. I like the salamander look but if there's one that is not i'm sure I'll fall in love as well. But I want it to be a GIANT HMPK or just Giant PK?! I know they're more expensive thats why I'm willing to wait until the perfect guy comes along. I've seen a few that are real close on aquabid but not sure if I want to spend a bunch on one that I'm not "smitten" with. lol


----------



## cajunamy

mjoy - that's my fishie  I'll be breeding him


----------



## PewPewPew

I <3 salamanders >.< <3


----------



## mjoy79

cajunamy said:


> mjoy - that's my fishie  I'll be breeding him


Yah! I took that pic from your thread  As soon as I saw him I was super jealous. But I'm in no hurry at the moment. Look forward to finding my "big guy". Is he a giant?


----------



## cajunamy

I don't think so, just the plakat in him gives him a shorter body. I'm looking forward to breeding him and trying to also get a halfmoon line from him


----------



## BlueEyes

He's pretty


----------



## mjoy79

BlueEyes said:


> He's pretty


Agreed. He's in my 2 favorite colors: purple & red


----------



## Neil D

Ooooh!!


----------



## mjoy79

look at these beauties!


----------



## mjoy79

shoot. i didn't mean for the PK to get in there. (although he is a beauty!) I meant this CT:


----------



## Neil D

But I love that PK!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjoy79

Neil D said:


> But I love that PK!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Haha figures! That one actually belongs to cajunamy (i'm jealous!!)


----------



## BlueEyes

I like this guy too


----------



## Amphibianite

Yeah blue I saw him the other day it is stunning, though I love the orange CT above too.


----------



## BlueEyes

Ha, I can't wait to get to college. Hopefully I can get a job pretty quick and start saving to possibly get an AB baby


----------



## hodgepodgen




----------



## BlueEyes

hodgepodgen said:


>


want
link please?


----------



## mjoy79

I found it!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1313102761

If I wasn't set on a darker purple giant, i would snatch that one up. But I'm holding out


----------



## Neil D

Purdy!


----------



## mjoy79

that auction ends in about 10 min....


----------



## BlueEyes

That sucks because it's in Thailand and I'd never be able to get the money together. *sigh*


----------



## CoverMeInClay

>_< She is too cute! I want her!


----------



## BetterBetta

^^^Awww I Lovvveee her blue eyes

I think this guy is amazinggg 
http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashm1313569203.jpg


----------



## CoverMeInClay

Feels will crumbling... No!!! That seller has other pretty dragon girls too! *runs and hides*


----------



## mjoy79

covermeinclay said:


> feels will crumbling... No!!! That seller has other pretty dragon girls too! *runs and hides*


lol.


----------



## PewPewPew

CoverMeInClay said:


> >_< She is too cute! I want her!


Omg, shes so. cute. omg. omg.


----------



## BlueEyes

He's pretty


----------



## Jirothebetta

CoverMeInClay said:


> >_< She is too cute! I want her!


...she's perfect :shock:


----------



## mjoy79

BlueEyes said:


> He's pretty


beautiful and dramatic!


----------



## MMAsac

mjoy79 said:


> beautiful and dramatic!


Yes, I want this fish as well.... Just to nervous to order from overseas... I'm thinking Black Swan for the name....It just looks like he came from that movie.


----------



## mjoy79

I've done the overseas thing once. Having that first experience told me what to do and what NOT to do next time. I know to avoid a certain transshipper thats for sure. It was nerve-wracking waiting for Joey to arrive. he was in his shipping box for 5 days due to the transshipper negligence. I have a transship-er that I would request actually, based on reputation. Course I'll only do the overseas thing again IF I find a certain all-violet (salamander) giant PK. lol
Having the DOA policy is a good thing - but it would still be sad if you lost a guy you had your heart set on!


----------



## hmckin20

he looks like a flamenco dancer.. or a giant moving carnation!


----------



## hmckin20

CoverMeInClay said:


> >_< She is too cute! I want her!




she has polka dotted fins! omg


----------



## Neil D

Lol giant moving carnation.


----------



## MMAsac

mjoy79 said:


> I've done the overseas thing once. Having that first experience told me what to do and what NOT to do next time. I know to avoid a certain transshipper thats for sure. It was nerve-wracking waiting for Joey to arrive. he was in his shipping box for 5 days due to the transshipper negligence. I have a transship-er that I would request actually, based on reputation. Course I'll only do the overseas thing again IF I find a certain all-violet (salamander) giant PK. lol
> Having the DOA policy is a good thing - but it would still be sad if you lost a guy you had your heart set on!


Dare we ask what transhipper you had a problem with, and which one you would reccomend?? May as well save some of us the hassle.


----------



## PitGurl

I'd recommend Jennifer V for transhipping. I have used her many times and never had a problem. A fish I bought from her died a couple days after it arrived and she gave me a full refund & I didn't even ask for one.


----------



## mjoy79

Other people may have had different experiences with her, but I will not use Julie Tran in CA again. her communication was extremely minimal (only emailed me once, after I had contacted the seller to find out what was going on) ignoring other requests for update about my fish's status as I knew he had been in his box since Sunday and it was then Wednesday. I finally got him on Thursday and thankfully he survived the trip with only a few bitten fins. He's since bitten more and I'm anxiously awaiting the arrival of some IAL - hoping that will speed up the process of healing his fins and them growing back. 
I've heard good things about Jennifer V and Linda Olsen. Linda is the closest transship-er to me so I would probably use her.


----------



## TexasCichlid

PitGurl said:


> I'd recommend Jennifer V for transhipping. I have used her many times and never had a problem. A fish I bought from her died a couple days after it arrived and she gave me a full refund & I didn't even ask for one.


She refunded your transhipping costs? It says on her website she does not refund tranship costs, and she did not refund mine. I did get a refund from the seller, however, for the base price of the fish.


----------



## hodgepodgen

mjoy79 said:


> I found it!
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1313102761
> 
> If I wasn't set on a darker purple giant, i would snatch that one up. But I'm holding out


Thanks for posting that for me. lol


----------



## MMAsac

good info thanks, anyone deal with the transhipper out of NY he's closest to me, but havent heard anything about him


----------



## smellsfishie

MMAsac, DO NOT USE KEVIN IN NY! I used him once, and he was HORRIBLE. He did not pack my fish well AT ALL, there was no insulation, just a bagged fish, 2 pieces of newspaper, and a box. She came very stressed. And he cannot communicate clearly, misquoted me shipping cost which delayed my shipment... He was... like I said, horrible. Choose Jenniver V. I also used Linda Olson who may be ok, but when I used her she had just had surgery and there was no communication to me about it so I literally had to track down the person who took over for her to get my fish.... boo. Jennifer V.


----------



## Chard56

I've never used a trans shipper but as a seller I try my darndest to answer each and every enquiry as soon as possible but things happen. I have 2 children 7 and 10 that I take back and forth between my house and their mothers. I might be gone Saturday afternoon and come back Sunday evening. I had one person give me bad feed back because they emailed me Saturday afternoon and I didn't get back to them until Sunday night. Obsess much? Give me a break. Is that a little too picky, am I being overly sensitive or do people really expect someone to not have a life and spend 14 or 15 hours a day sitting at a computer desk waiting for their questions?


----------



## MMAsac

thanks, I was curious about him, but I'll steer clear of him!


----------



## PitGurl

Crazy eyeballs! Popeye? It looks like a cartoon.


----------



## BlueEyes

That's really creepy.










He's pretty. Nice spread.


----------



## cgchad

I really need to keep My Fiancee off this thread! If she figures out how to buy from AquaBid, I will have to file bankruptcy.


----------



## MMAsac

I finally Caved and Ordered 3 last nite from aquabid, So I'll post how it goes when they arrive.


----------



## Dozzem

I love her so http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashm1313592726.jpg ~ TT3TT Why no room?


----------



## Neil D

So pretty...and red....


----------



## BlueEyes

He looks kind of unique


----------



## vette91

I like how he has a red streak along the body of his body. Very Unique.


----------



## BlueEyes

I want this one so bad.


----------



## Neil D

In the top right phot he looks like he's saying, "You talking to me? YOU TALKIN TO ME??" lol


----------



## LouCB

DAM YOU AQUABID!! lol i soo want these two


----------



## Neil D

"A grand old flag, a high flying flag-"

Oops...its a fish, not a flag...XD


----------



## LouCB

is it me or is this fish abit deformed?


----------



## Neil D

Seems to have a shorter body...


----------



## MMAsac

LouCB said:


> is it me or is this fish abit deformed?


I've looked at him several times as well, he does have nice color, but doesnt look "Right" Probably the reason he's $9.99 and not $20 or more


----------



## BlueEyes

His anal fins are kinda short. That looks weird, despite his pretty colors. 










He's pretty


----------



## Burd

MMAsac said:


> I've looked at him several times as well, he does have nice color, but doesnt look "Right" Probably the reason he's $9.99 and not $20 or more


He looks painfully feather tailed. :/
So yes, deformed would be the way to put it.


----------



## cajunamy

^ +1


----------



## pinkcupid765

Isnt this boy so pretty?


----------



## Sweeda88

pinkcupid765 said:


> Isnt this boy so pretty?


WANT! He's one of my dream Bettas. Wild Bettas need at least 10 gallons, though. Because they're wild caught, they need more space since they've lived in larger areas their whole lives.


----------



## Eziekel

my friend suggested to never buy from aquabid


----------



## Neil D

Why?


----------



## MMAsac

I just ordered 3 from aquabid, I cannot wait for them to arrive....


----------



## hmckin20

waaaant


----------



## Sweeda88

hmckin20 said:


> waaaant


REEEEEEEEED!!! *Zombie Voice*


----------



## mjoy79

this one got 2nd place. wonder what 1st looked like


----------



## Neil D

that yellow is amazing


----------



## hmckin20

Sweeda88 said:


> REEEEEEEEED!!! *Zombie Voice*




I KNOW RIGHT

but the picture is a little over exposed so he may not be as red IRL..


----------



## Sweeda88

I don't care! I love red fish. They are my FAVORITE Betta color. They're so common, but so pretty!


----------



## hmckin20

Sweeda88 said:


> I don't care! I love red fish. They are my FAVORITE Betta color. They're so common, but so pretty!




omg same here. they're not my fave color, but i want a red one sooo badly..

a red one with white tips. like a little carnation.


----------



## cuttlefish120

i love reds to... but then again my only betta is a red lol


----------



## MMAsac

red bettas are stunning, i'll give them that!


----------



## Neil D

Yeah they are.


----------



## mjoy79

hmckin20 said:


> omg same here. they're not my fave color, but i want a red one sooo badly..
> 
> a red one with white tips. like a little carnation.


What do you mean like these?


----------



## hmckin20

yess :O
like the very bottom one. i would have bought him in a heartbeat.


----------



## mjoy79

he's on sale on aquabid  want the link?


----------



## hmckin20

i know xD i've seen him, and i was SO close to buying him.
but i don't have any tank space, ahaha. 

but if i had- he would have been MINEE. 
thanks you though :3


----------



## caitic10

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1313524217
^I would buy this one in an instant! I love the white and yellow colouring!^

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/
auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1313505008
^love this guys fins!^


----------



## PewPewPew

Chard56 said:


> I've never used a trans shipper but as a seller I try my darndest to answer each and every enquiry as soon as possible but things happen. I have 2 children 7 and 10 that I take back and forth between my house and their mothers. I might be gone Saturday afternoon and come back Sunday evening. I had one person give me bad feed back because they emailed me Saturday afternoon and I didn't get back to them until Sunday night. Obsess much? Give me a break. Is that a little too picky, am I being overly sensitive or do people really expect someone to not have a life and spend 14 or 15 hours a day sitting at a computer desk waiting for their questions?


^ Ahaha, Chard!
+1


----------



## BlueEyes

I really really like him.


----------



## russalka

Drool - $40 for the pair below.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1313512816/

Martinismommy is also selling 4 breeder female halfmoon (bid is $1 now + plus shipping).


----------



## cajunamy

Blue eyes - WOW. I was just thinking how cool an opague white CT would be!


----------



## BlueEyes

Yeah I thought he was really cool. All this fish looking is making me impatient. WANT FISHIES NOW


----------



## smellsfishie

caitic10 said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1313524217
> ^I would buy this one in an instant! I love the white and yellow colouring!^


He looks just like my new betta, Phaeton!! I got him from petsmart a couple days ago >.<

Phaeton:


----------



## hmckin20

hehehe i got my red.












he has the faintest of white around his edges.


----------



## Neil D

He's a cool lookin' VT!


----------



## hmckin20

schmanks!  

he's been hiding all evening so i hope he comes out soon..


----------



## Neil D

haha if you keep the tank dark he may "get used" to the tanks faster...you know, destress.


----------



## mjoy79

Still looking for my Giant Purple/Violet PK - haven't found him yet. so i was admiring Bettaakapes CT's. lovely!


----------



## GreenTea

Mjoy, check my album for a purple giant! I found mine at petco.


----------



## hmckin20

he came out! he was chasing my finger today and ate a bit :3


wow those are gorgeous CTs!


----------



## BlueEyes

This one's pretty.


----------



## Pewmew

BlueEyes said:


> I really really like him.


SOOO pretty:shock: so white!


----------



## BlueEyes

I KNOW. His silver eyes are pretty cool too.


----------



## PitGurl

Beautiful Giants! Even though them name is different I'm pretty sure these are from ninebettas....


----------



## Neil D

o.o


----------



## mjoy79

yah... i'm looking at the new giants that Ram91 posted for $120 each. I'm afraid to find a purple one. LOL

edit: looks like all yellows, reds and oranges.


----------



## mjoy79

GreenTea said:


> Mjoy, check my album for a purple giant! I found mine at petco.


Hmmm. you're in canada right? I have never seen PKs at my Petcos. I'm jealous. I'll keep looking tho. Nice giant! How much was he?


----------



## Tisia

omg, love


----------



## mjoy79

love this one. He's like "what you lookin at?"


----------



## CoverMeInClay

mjoy, he reminds me of a puli, you know, the dogs where there hair is like dred locks.


----------



## Neil D

mjoy, I want. that. betta. NOW.


----------



## betta dude

wwwwooooaaaahhhh!!!!


----------



## GreenTea

MJOY - No I'm in Vancouver WA! He was 19.99 because he's a halfmoon. We get giants in fairly regularly.


----------



## Tisia

GreenTea said:


> MJOY - No I'm in Vancouver WA! He was 19.99 because he's a halfmoon. We get giants in fairly regularly.


which petco do you usually go to? there's like 3 in Vancouver, lol, and one at Jantzen beach I go to occasionally as well


----------



## mjoy79

GreenTea said:


> MJOY - No I'm in Vancouver WA! He was 19.99 because he's a halfmoon. We get giants in fairly regularly.


 OH LOL. The only big ones I've seen at Petco so far are King bettas - no Giant PKs. I'm probably going to go check to see what they have now though.


----------



## mjoy79

Reds!


----------



## hodgepodgen




----------



## smellsfishie

the last one has a huge poop! lol


----------



## hodgepodgen

Wow, I didn't notice that lol


----------



## mjoy79

i think there's a fish behind it lol


----------



## mjoy79

If only he were a giant..... :BIGhmm:


----------



## GreenTea

MJOY HE IS GORGEOUS THOUGH! My guy has like a cranberry head with a light plum body. The deep purple is to die for imo! It's my favorite color =]


----------



## Yaoilover12397

So...My mom has told me that even though I have Dalton she would be willing to pay to get me another Betta fish. One who is very pretty and possibly expensive. So does anyone know any great sellers online. Aquabid or not. Let me know <3


----------



## BlueEyes

I need a serial killer betta. They're amazing.


----------



## russalka

Yaoilover12397 said:


> So...My mom has told me that even though I have Dalton she would be willing to pay to get me another Betta fish. One who is very pretty and possibly expensive. So does anyone know any great sellers online. Aquabid or not. Let me know <3


I bought a Halfmoon Plakat from Ninebettas and a halfmoon from Martinismommy. I have been very happy with both fish.


----------



## Comet1993

I want this betta sooo badly. o.o He's amazing. They call him a "black orchid". Beautiful..


----------



## Neil D

Want!


----------



## GreenTea

...serial killer betta? Am I missing something? lol


----------



## Neil D

smellsfishie said:


> the last one has a huge poop! lol


that made me laugh so hard...:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## smellsfishie

Neil D said:


> that made me laugh so hard...:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


bahahaha!!


----------



## BlueEyes

GreenTea said:


> ...serial killer betta? Am I missing something? lol


It's a white betta with splotchy red markings, making it look like it just brutally murdered somebody. They're really amazing.


----------



## BlueEyes

Here are some examples :


----------



## bettarainbow

Those caught my eyes but they are not from aquabid.
I think their color are exceptional.


----------



## GreenTea

Those serial killers are legit


----------



## ALS1104

heres the boy i want... hes a giant


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Hmm, does anyone know of any purple bettas selling? I've been trying to find one and can't. Link is very desired.


----------



## BlueEyes

Yes they are. And I love the crowntail serial killer. If I was allowed to have bettas I totally would buy him.


----------



## bettarainbow

Yaoilover12397 said:


> Hmm, does anyone know of any purple bettas selling? I've been trying to find one and can't. Link is very desired.


I have a friend who was selling few of his betta yesterday on ebay then he removed them, not sure why but i remember seen 2 purple butterfly, 1 was hm and the other was hmplakat. Are you looking for solid color, butterfly or don't matter as long as it is purple ??


----------



## Yaoilover12397

I'm open to diffrent types. I'd just love purple. I'd need to see pictures of the bettas and all.


----------



## mjoy79

Yaoilover12397 said:


> Hmm, does anyone know of any purple bettas selling? I've been trying to find one and can't. Link is very desired.


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1314697204

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1314794174

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1314322316


----------



## mjoy79

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1314366989

oooh pretty - lots of shades of purple


----------



## Neil D

I love purple bettas! Especially "dumbo" PK's! wantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwant


----------



## BlueEyes

I love the hmpk with fluffy ears. He's so cute


----------



## mjoy79

Look at this "dumbo" PK!!


----------



## Bettas Rule

I really like the colors on this guy


----------



## Bettas Rule

GreenTea said:


> Those serial killers are legit


LOL!!! 
We need a serial killer betta smiley LOL


----------



## fightergirl2710

Hey Neil, I thought you were all zen and didn't want another? Eh? ;-)


----------



## Neil D

If i had the time I would get one, but i don't want one...


----------



## fightergirl2710

Lol! f you say so..


> wantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwa ntwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwant wantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwa ntwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwant wantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwa ntwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwant wantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwa ntwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwantwant wantwant


----------



## mjoy79

Lol


----------



## smellsfishie

tee hee... i like the look of the big earred guys too. I have a big earred guy but his ears are no as purty as the ones on AB.


----------



## Rocketscissors

I love these things!




















































































These are just a few. I fantasize over Aquabid and will (Hopefully) one day get a betta from aquabid... or 2... or 50... Lol!


----------



## BlueEyes

He's beautiful.


----------



## Neil D

The pics don't show


----------



## betta dude

here are some


----------



## PinkBetta264

Ooh both orange and yellow ct are sooo pretty!


----------



## PinkBetta264

*Zeus*

For those of you who like AB black Orchids...here is my boy Zeus...after arriving from Thai he showed signs of velvet, but with help from OFL and Darkmoon, he is much better. Thankyou!


----------



## Leeniex

Wow, I am loving Zeus!!!!


----------



## Neil D

So glad his velvet cleared up!!


----------



## PinkBetta264

thanks, good ole aquarium salt! Now a couple more weeks qt in plain water just to be sure its gone. Im cut off from AB shopping for now. But its nice to look!


----------



## Tisia

hopdiggity has new bettas up, want


----------



## Neil D

The last guy. He is so neat-o! XD


----------



## smellsfishie

i love the last guy too!


----------



## betta dude

here are some


----------



## Leeniex

Sigh...why must it be so complicated to buy from overseas?


----------



## betta dude

scroll side ways to se more


----------



## hmckin20




----------



## vette91

I saw an exact replica of the last one with big ears at petco!


----------



## Neil D

I want the rare Spongebob-patrick betta!


----------



## Sweeda88

I don't think that Betta actually has bigger than normal "ears". We're just so used to seeing CLEAR ones that pure white ones look HUGE to us. Those are pretty normal sized pectoral fins IMO.


----------



## laughing

Betta dude, whose betta is that blue and orange one? Mewants! (And even if I can't now I want to track that breeder for future ones..)


----------



## smellsfishie

I want this fish.......!
She's so purdee!
Someone go buy her!!!!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1315230828


----------



## smellsfishie

squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1315642203

Is he real?!


----------



## smellsfishie

Ridiculous!! Aquastar71 has some of the coolest fish I have ever seen... 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1315291805


----------



## PinkBetta264

Smellsfishie....Oh yeah that white fm is prrrrrrty, I was correct she looked like a 1960 fish, I have 4 of their fm now. Have a real pretty Orange ct that was my last purchase from them, and I mated her with the male in my avatar. Wed will be 1 wk old fry. Small spawn because male ate all the eggs I thought  counted 15 free swimmers this morn!
And I don't think I've ever seen an Aquastar fish that wasn't stunning.


----------



## smellsfishie

I am banning myself from buying any fish online, but if she was local I would snatch her up in a heartbeat!


----------



## PinkBetta264

*ab*

Sf..my day off today im trying not to LOOK!


----------



## Neil D

So nice!


----------



## PinkBetta264

Ok so I tried to stay off AB
I so want this first one!
M..U..S..T.. M..A..I..N..T..A..I..N..
S..E..L..F.. C..O..N..T..R..O..L:blueshake:


----------



## Leeniex

Gah! 



I am dying to get myself a mustard gas. Every time I look at one I drool.

First I gotta figure out how to keep my five dollar petco guy alive though.:-?


----------



## laughing

Oh no.. I am having urges..

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1315585314

:x


----------



## roadplug

smellsfishie said:


> I want this fish.......!
> She's so purdee!
> Someone go buy her!!!!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1315230828




I've spoken to one of the trans-shippers listed on this auction before, Linda Olsen in CO. She said to get one to me in South Dakota, from Siamimballis [same as this seller in Thailand] would be :::

Express Mail _(a next day delivery to most ZIP codes),_ and Priority Mail _(a 2 to 3 day delivery, but with no guaranteed delivery date)_.  

*Express Mail: * Import fees @ $1.20 per fish $2.40 / handling @ $2 per fish $4 / shipping box $5 / Express Mail $36 / total $47.40  

*Priority Mail: * Import fees @ $1.20 per fish $2.40 / handling @ $2 per fish $4 / shipping box $5 / Priority Mail $21 / total $32.40


Another two or three days from already coming from Thailand seems like a long time. Do most of the fishys live through this? I guess they do. 



Linda was very nice and sent me much info when i asked. If she is on you're side of the world I'm sure she'd tell you what shipping is. 

I would do it if i had the money, and i didn't want to support our local fishy breeders, but i would rather buy locally at this time.


----------



## laughing

Next summer I'm going out to California any how and considering buying from 'Martinismommy' or shipping a betta out to the transhipper out there because it'd be waaaay cheaper. 

Seeing as I'm already visiting, all I would have to pay for is the cost of the actual fish and maybe $6-$10 in fees for importantion and handling. :shock: It'd save me around $30!!


----------



## Tisia

<3


----------



## hmckin20

Tisia said:


> <3












OHMYRGDSOPRETTY
i have a weakness for marbles.


----------



## Tisia

me too, they're all so unique looking and I love watching them change


----------



## BlueEyes

o.0


----------



## Sweeda88

:BIGsurprise::nicefish:


BlueEyes said:


> o.0


----------



## LouCB




----------



## LouCB

or,,,


----------



## mjoy79

OMG. that pink HM - is awesome!!


----------



## Leeniex

LouCB said:


> or,,,



*Yes please.*


----------



## mjoy79

My favorite finds today. How cool is that clear crowntail?!


----------



## Leeniex

I want that gold guy!


----------



## cajunamy

Leeniex said:


> *Yes please.*



I have a boy just like that (with less spread and a smaller dorsal) from PetSmart


----------



## Tisia

want








omg do want!


----------



## fightergirl2710

Oooh! *drools over last guy*


----------



## ALS1104

i found another one AB that i want SOOO bad... :shock:

im trying to resist :crazy: :blueshake:

GAINT blue/green mustard gas OHM PK boy


----------



## ALS1104

OMG! I just found this guy... HES GOT A HANDLEBAR MUSTACHE! 










SO CUTE!!! :lol::-D


----------



## Neil D

The yellow HM in the back is like "Im prettier! Take pics of me!!"


----------



## GreenTea

This is my first aquabid purchase....

I finally ordered myself some girls for breeding stock! I'm going to try my first sorority, I'm really excited. These are all from the same breeder, I'm going to buy one or two more. I hope they all arrive safely!


----------



## Aquarianblue

They are so cool looking, I think. Very brilliant colors for females. Imagine this breeder's males??? Lol. Anyhow, I know your counting down the days, I can't wait to see pics of them in their new sorority!


----------



## Leeniex

cajunamy said:


> I have a boy just like that (with less spread and a smaller dorsal) from PetSmart



I actually found one with similar coloring at Petsmart a few days ago. Not nearly as beautiful, LOL. :-D


----------



## MMAsac

very awesome looking females you picked up!!!


----------



## mjoy79

Can't believe I just did this.... but just bought this guy! Here we go again! :roll::-D


----------



## Tisia

lol mjoy, I know how you feel, I just bought this guy that I posted yesterday


----------



## fightergirl2710

Oooh! He's handsome!


----------



## mjoy79

Tisia said:


> lol mjoy, I know how you feel, I just bought this guy that I posted yesterday


 
Oh he's awesome!
Yah - I couldn't get that clear CT out of my mind so I new I had to go back to see if he was still there, and he was


----------



## Tisia

yeah, I sent an e-mail to the seller yesterday asking if there were sibling females as well but I kept on being paranoid he'd sell so I gave in and hit buy it now. could have saved $10 if I had done the minimum bid and won, but didn't want to risk losing or it going higher than the buy it now, lol


----------



## betta dude

laughing said:


> Betta dude, whose betta is that blue and orange one? Mewants! (And even if I can't now I want to track that breeder for future ones..)


 aquabid he might still be there


----------



## lordadamar

mjoy79 said:


> Can't believe I just did this.... but just bought this guy! Here we go again! :roll::-D


I saw this one when it went on his sight on monday, almost clicked buy....

Wife would have killed me....


----------



## Vanah

GreenTea ~ Lucky! Once I have the money to blow I want to make an Aquabid sorority too, probably with Korwhord's and Profish_farm's fish. :3


----------



## PitGurl

@greentea- I have a female from that same breeder. She is a DTPK. She's really nice but super aggressive. She beat the crap out of my male in the spawning tank. All your females are really pretty .


----------



## GreenTea

Thanks all :] Yeah they're all from Korwhord. There's like 3 more I want to buy and theyll be going into a 20 gal long but after shipping itll be like 200 and I'll be so sad I'm broke lol.

They won't get here for 11 days I'm sure I'll be dead from worry by then so it won't be an issue.


----------



## betta dude

smellsfishie said:


> WHAAAAAAT??
> 
> This guy is so gorgeous...
> View attachment 30616
> 
> 
> This is a "Thai flag" betta... the seller has 3 that look just like this! ha!
> View attachment 30617


 wow thoes are gorgous:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Neil D

Yes they are!


----------



## Tisia

martinismommy guy


----------



## Vanah

I can't believe I just bid on a fish! I'm going to be a nervous wreck about shipping!!!


----------



## Sweeda88

So. Pretty.


----------



## roadplug

Sweeda88 said:


> Oh, I love these kinds of threads!


I love you're yellows! They are so beautiful.


----------



## Sweeda88

They aren't mine. I just got the pictures from Aquabid.


----------



## roadplug

Tisia said:


> martinismommy guy


So beautiful! This one is amazing! I gasped out loud when i saw him!


----------



## roadplug

*My New Aqua bid boy came today!*

Purchased from seller M1247m. He looked more orange in the auction shot, but his colors are even richer I think. This was taken about a half hour out of his shipping bag. (He was well Packaged and insulated and came on the day he was supposed to. Thank you usps.)
And he's a dragon isn't he? The description didn't say he was, but I think so. I could be sooo wrong. ^.^)
If he isn't I'll change his name, lol


----------



## SKA123

what is aquabid?


----------



## copperarabian

SKA123 said:


> what is aquabid?


It's a awesome site where fish/fish supplies/aquatic plants are sold. A lot of breeders from Thailand sell high quality bettas, as well as some breeders in the USA


----------



## fishy friend2

I WANT IT 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1315654206


----------



## Tisia

he's got such pretty lipstick!


----------



## Tikibirds

oooooooooooo....me want


----------



## Aquarianblue

*Oh my goshness!*

I fell in love. He's just...look at him. <3 HM's.


----------



## fishy friend2

http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashm1287803155.jpg
MINE!!!!


----------



## hmckin20

Tisia said:


> he's got such pretty lipstick!



that guy could do a maybelline ad :O


----------



## Neil D

Maybe its maybelline...male edition....XD


----------



## Leeniex

Is this seller a member here? These guys look pretty but I would want more info and could only take one.:-?

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1315862404


----------



## Tisia

I don't think so. there's a link on the page for asking the seller a question, you could try that. know some people on here have bought from them and had good experiences


----------



## betta dude

i went to the dewtour today and came back and my aqua bid crown tail jumped the divider in one of my double tanks and was beaten up by my baby mustard yellow veilitail no damage done to the baby but lots to my poor crown tail ther was blood on my veilitails mouth


----------



## GreenTea

This is the last girl I bought with my sorority - And a male to breed with two of the girls. I couldn't resist!










And him:









Who do you think he'd be better with?

Her:










or her:











Wheeee cant wait for them to get here


----------



## alysalouise

GreenTea said:


> This is the last girl I bought with my sorority - And a male to breed with two of the girls. I couldn't resist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you think he'd be better with?
> 
> Her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheeee cant wait for them to get here


 


Well i would say the marbled one... She is beautiful 
So it the other one, but i really like the multi colors


----------



## Yaoilover12397

I'd breed him with the second all blue girl. You'd get amazing blues.


----------



## ALS1104

both :-D


----------



## Tisia

doubletail CT


----------



## fightergirl2710

I would name him Mohawk XD


----------



## fightergirl2710

I would name him Mohawk XD


----------



## Vanah

Vanah said:


> I can't believe I just bid on a fish! I'm going to be a nervous wreck about shipping!!!


MINE! Now to figure out this whole transhipping thing. :shock:


----------



## Leeniex

Vanah said:


> MINE! Now to figure out this whole transhipping thing. :shock:



When you figure it out, let me know.:lol:


----------



## Sweeda88

I'd be happy to own any one of these stunning Bettas.


----------



## Tisia

Vanah said:


> MINE! Now to figure out this whole transhipping thing. :shock:


lol, Jennifer and Linda are usually the ones most recommended, a lot of the others have a tendency to be a bit flaky and hard to get a hold of. I'm going with Jennifer personally, bought a fish from her before and she was very helpful, and I think she charges slightly less as well


----------



## smellsfishie

Holy moley @ orange dtct! Wowzas! Mohawk would be the perfect name !


----------



## tokala

My new AB boy Magpie after a couple weeks of settling in! I cant stop taking pictures.... Loves him:roll:


----------



## BettaMiah

I am really jealous. I have always wanted a purple Betta. 


I like to save fish from paces like PetCo and PetSmart and WalMart. They need homes more than those guys do.


----------



## smellsfishie

Magpie is awesome!


----------



## copperarabian

Magpie is gorgeous, and that double tail crowntail was AMAZING!


----------



## nel3

tokala said:


> My new AB boy Magpie after a couple weeks of settling in! I cant stop taking pictures.... Loves him:roll:


im not too crazy about celophane betta but that one is beautiful. i love the black/blue patterns.


----------



## Sweeda88

This guy is cute. He's a wild foerschi








Love the wild Smaragdina Bettas. He's gorgeous. I'd LOVE a pair someday.


----------



## Aquarianblue

nel3 said:


> im not too crazy about celophane betta but that one is beautiful. i love the black/blue patterns.


this is gonna make me sound silly, but what is a celophane betta?


----------



## PitGurl

Celophane is a name for a betta with clear fins


----------



## GreenTea

Hey Sweeda - The Wet Spot is about 20 mins from my house. The place is more like a bonefide aquarium than a fish store. They have huge tanks, and probably a few hundred altogether. Their wild betta are pretty but they didn't have a large selection of betta which was a little disappointing.


----------



## Tisia

so you finally went and checked it out? lol


----------



## BubbleBetta12

Hope it worked I love this fish!


----------



## smellsfishie

Giant Koi HMPK....

Only $300


----------



## Tisia

"Only"
he is gorgeous though


----------



## smellsfishie

Haha... yeah. And I bet anything he will turn completely black! Lula started out spotty like that and is now.. black... Pencil was headed that way before he died.


----------



## fightergirl2710

I'm not a fan of giants, they look too porky lol! That guy's cute though XD


----------



## ALS1104

smellsfishie said:


> Giant Koi HMPK....
> 
> Only $300


OMG IM IN LOVE!!! he is beautiful! but why in the world is he $300!?!?


----------



## BubbleBetta12

He is only a dollar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BubbleBetta12

OMFG I WANT BUT CANNOT HAVE!


----------



## Aquarianblue

I so want that HM. He is absolutely breath taking. I am gonna be on Aquabid today, and I am allowing myself 50 bucks..thats it. Let's see what I find, eh?


----------



## BubbleBetta12

Hope you turn out good I aint got the money right now


----------



## Aquarianblue

*shucks*

No aquabid shopping for me after all. dangit. I didn't get the job I was hoping to have today.


----------



## Tisia

OMG HER LIPS!


----------



## MMAsac

wow, love that red lipstick on here! Beautiful FIsh, and she knows it!!!! haha!


----------



## GreenTea

Tisia yeah I did. The girls there were really helpful but their female bettas looked dingey, smallish, and I was looking for amazing bright stock which I found on AB, I spent about 215 on this sorority before US shipping, it's got to be worth it, right?! Do you know anything about corner sponge filters? I have my spawning tanks set up except for them and cultures for food, can't seem to find them locally so far. Here's my girl I got from profish, the only girl not from korwhorld.


----------



## PinkBetta264

GT...she is absolutely stunning, love her color........... Look on AB under filters, there is a seller from FL that had a dual sponge filter, I bought 1 have it my 10g spawn, and is great,somewhere around $7 just need an air supply.


----------



## MMAsac

agreed witht he above, very beautiful fish!


----------



## Tisia

GreenTea said:


> Tisia yeah I did. The girls there were really helpful but their female bettas looked dingey, smallish, and I was looking for amazing bright stock which I found on AB, I spent about 215 on this sorority before US shipping, it's got to be worth it, right?! Do you know anything about corner sponge filters? I have my spawning tanks set up except for them and cultures for food, can't seem to find them locally so far. Here's my girl I got from profish, the only girl not from korwhorld.


yeah, I think most of the females I've seen in there have had the wild type coloring. I do like that they have their females together instead of cupped though. you could try this place too. only been there once since it's a bit more out of the way for me, so I'm not sure if they had the corner filters, but I do remember them having a decent stock of different sponge filters so it's possible. the females I had seen there were cuter than the ones I generally see at wet spot too. still not as pretty as they ones you're getting, but more variety in colors. they had a tank of juvie CT's when I had gone in as well, thought that was cool, lol. 
I was looking at that girl's sister. love the coloring, think you got the nicer sister though, lol. if I buy that girl with the red lipstick I posted (which I probably will), I'll be getting 3 fish from 3 different sellers, lol


----------



## GreenTea

Oh god I love your lipstick fish! Profish farm has the most amazing bettas, I just happened to be scrolling when I saw all these new girls he posted. Last time I hit bid instead of buy now and was kicking myself...there are some people with A LOT of money. So she was worth the higher price vs. not having her at all, especially because she's the nicer of the two 

You guys can bet I'll post tons of photos! Thanks I adore her


----------



## Tisia

I just bought her, lol. think I'm probably going to name her Betty. I was thinking Marilyn at first, but Sakura mentioned Betty Boop, and Betty just seemed perfect for her.

I almost did a bid for the male but didn't want to risk it. the 2 female's auctions end after the next shipping day so I just did buy it now. 

don't think I posted the other female I'm getting, so here she is








and reposting the male I'm planning on pairing her, lol


----------



## MMAsac

wow, great pickups, cant wait to recieve my hmpk, I just ordered from lunaticbetta in thailand


----------



## GreenTea

hmpks for the win! are you going to breed tisia?


----------



## Tisia

that's my hope, most likely not till December though since I'm hopefully going to be in school full time this quarter, but maybe earlier depending on how much time I feel like I have available

possible I'll end up breeding the red marble girl as well. have a beautiful red hmpk male you may have seen at petco, lol


----------



## PitGurl

I really like this guy. I've sworn not to buy anymore though :-(.


----------



## hmckin20

lkjflkjsd want to get one from aquabid SO BAD.. i have one more space available
i'm not sure how it works though o3o


----------



## PitGurl

@hmckin20- Buying from AB isn't hard at all. You pick the fish you want and either bid on it or do buy-it-now if there is that option. Normally with buy-it-now the price will be a bit higher then the bid price but you won't risk losing your fish to another bidder. It can be a bit of a crap shoot either way. Once you win your fish the seller will normally send you and email withing 24 hours telling you how much you owe and asking who you want for your transhipper. Normally for buyers in the US its the price of the fish + $5. You then send payment to the breeder. Fish are shipped every two weeks to the US. The breeder normally forwards you the email that they send to the transhipper letting you know that your fish is on it's way. Once in the US your transhipper should contact you with your total for the domestic shipping. You then pay the transhipper and let them know what date you want your fish to ship on. I recommend Jennifer V. for a transhipper.


----------



## Vanah

Ack! Kowhord just posted a bunch of fancy boys, I hope more girls from this spawn come soon!~ Then again it won't do me much good if I don't get this job I'm waiting to hear back on.... T_T



















I normally think big ears look kind of silly, but these guys are gorgeous!


----------



## Aquarianblue

I so want the purplish HMPK. Beautiful!


----------



## betaguy

wow, that thing looks cool


----------



## hmckin20

PitGurl said:


> @hmckin20- Buying from AB isn't hard at all. You pick the fish you want and either bid on it or do buy-it-now if there is that option. Normally with buy-it-now the price will be a bit higher then the bid price but you won't risk losing your fish to another bidder. It can be a bit of a crap shoot either way. Once you win your fish the seller will normally send you and email withing 24 hours telling you how much you owe and asking who you want for your transhipper. Normally for buyers in the US its the price of the fish + $5. You then send payment to the breeder. Fish are shipped every two weeks to the US. The breeder normally forwards you the email that they send to the transhipper letting you know that your fish is on it's way. Once in the US your transhipper should contact you with your total for the domestic shipping. You then pay the transhipper and let them know what date you want your fish to ship on. I recommend Jennifer V. for a transhipper.



Awesome, thanks for explaining it for me :'D 
*goes to look at fishies ;D*


----------



## Neil D

Want the purplish hmpk with the dumbo ears......!!!!!!!


----------



## Vanah

Aquarianblue and Neil D, for just $60 he can be yours!!!

Actually that's really not bad for a big ear, and if you want to take the risk the starting bid is $45. http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1316455804


----------



## Vanah

Ok now I can't stop looking at them.

Seriously, this guy takes big ears to a whole new level. O_O;


----------



## Sweeda88

That's ridiculous! How can that poor fish swim?!


----------



## Vanah

Sweeda88 said:


> That's ridiculous! How can that poor fish swim?!


Not comfortably, I'm sure. It sort of reminds me of some of the borderline cruelty we see in selective breeding in dogs... :|


----------



## Moon

i dunno but it sure is funny 2 me


----------



## Moon

i have another guilty pleasure.... kijiji they have pretty guys


----------



## Tisia

that's just crazy. I love his coloring with the white against the dark blue though


----------



## Moon

hello anyone there


----------



## Moon

oh thank god I'm not alone i got 4 butterflies today


----------



## Leeniex

I don't know if anyone has posted this guy yet....but wow!


----------



## Tisia

I like spots, lol


----------



## smellsfishie

Those are cool ones, Tisia


----------



## Tisia

knew you'd like the yellow  lol


----------



## Vanah

The white one is adorable~! Is it true they often end up mostly black?


----------



## smellsfishie

I do, I do  haha we have similar taste in bettas.


----------



## Tisia

Vanah said:


> The white one is adorable~! Is it true they often end up mostly black?


sometimes they do go lighter, but Kenickie is going blacker


----------



## Tisia

smellsfishie said:


> I do, I do  haha we have similar taste in bettas.


my bf doesn't like the ones I'm getting, he thinks black and white is boring. he's such a butt, lol. he does like that yellow guy though


----------



## smellsfishie

I LOVE black and white!!! Kenickie looks soooo cool!!! FYI, all my bettas with black have gotten MORE black... never less black.


----------



## Vanah

Tisia said:


> sometimes they do go lighter, but Kenickie is going blacker


OMG He's gorgeous though! <3


----------



## Tisia

yeah, I think the black and white is a really elegant look

Kenickie is why I want to breed black and white. he may not be ideal for breeding, but I think he's pretty lovely


----------



## GreenTea

Hey guys! The betta breeder known as Korwhold on aquabid.com is going to Southern Thailand this weekened and wants to clear out his auctions. He is offering fish for $15 dollars INCLUDING shipping. This is an insane deal for his beautiful fish! He emailed me telling me he'd offer me them for cheap so I asked if I could extend the offer to my betta friends...He said yes on my credit! So please, if you buy from him 

1. Pay him! My credibility is at stake.
2. Be very courteous and thank him!
3. Mention that you were told by me - Niki and that my email is [email protected] - or he will not recognize the sale for you.

He only has about 25 betta left. I got my breeding pairs and sorority from him. 

Happy shopping! <3 you guys


----------



## Yaoilover12397

I tried to find him by his username on AB and it didn't show up. Said the name Korwhold didn't exsist.


----------



## tokala

Wow! Are any of you guys familiar with the breeder Pichetinterfish? I am blown away by his beautiful fish! I love this little guy! I know he will marble like crazy- but what a cute little tiger face!


----------



## Leeniex

Yaoilover12397 said:


> I tried to find him by his username on AB and it didn't show up. Said the name Korwhold didn't exsist.



here ya go....


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&Korwhord


----------



## Vanah

GT I LOVE YOU FOREVER! <333333 *runs off to pick some*


----------



## tokala

love. him. :shock:


----------



## Yaoilover12397

*Squeel* FIRST AQUABID FISHY










She's from Korwhord and is an HMPK. I have a name picked out for her already.


----------



## Vanah

Augh I really wanted this guy but Glee distracted me and I missed the close time before I could try to bid again. Whoever got him bid more than $25 though and I was being bad for considering going higher than I originally told myself I would. 








The story has a happy ending though, as I will be bringing home a copper plakat still. Thanks to Green Tea's kind mention of us all to Korwhord, he's a steal!


----------



## GreenTea

Thanks for appreciating that! =] I'm so glad some people on the forum were able to benefit. I just thought it'd be silly not to ask him, worst he could say was no, right?

His coppers are amazing! Love your boy. If I hadn't picked blue and purple marbles for my breeding pairs I would have gone copper. I don't know if you breed Vanah but if you do I have some copper girls I could loan ya =]


----------



## Vanah

GreenTea said:


> Thanks for appreciating that! =] I'm so glad some people on the forum were able to benefit. I just thought it'd be silly not to ask him, worst he could say was no, right?
> 
> His coppers are amazing! Love your boy. If I hadn't picked blue and purple marbles for my breeding pairs I would have gone copper. I don't know if you breed Vanah but if you do I have some copper girls I could loan ya =]


<33 A lot of people never would have even thought to ask, it really was awesome of you.

I have not delved into breeding yet but I do hope to try someday. I just bought a pair from 1960 that I simply could NOT resist. The picture he sent me of the girl isn't uploaded but here's the boy:










Talk about wow! I'm going to be naming him Kalinsky, and the girl Nadi, after my two most beloved OC's because I am a dork. :3


----------



## Vanah

Wheeee!~ I managed to get the girl's pic uploaded from my work computer!
Here's Nadi:


----------



## GreenTea

Wow  do want


----------



## tracyalexa

vanah - I am drooling over that fish. wow.


----------



## tracyalexa

is 1960 a breeder? I love that fish too!


----------



## Vanah

Hee, thanks guys! If I decide to breed them you'll be the first to know~ 

tracyalexa, yes he's an Aquabid breeder: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/vfb.cgi?&&vfb&1960


----------



## betta dude

question how do i make a thread


----------



## BetterBetta

Betta Dude- I had no idea you were in my closet with a laptop o.o lol but to make a thread you click on one of the topic things (you know, Like Betta Fish Care, Betta Emergencies and Diseases, etc etc). There's a dark blue strip above all the threads and below that dark blue strip is a "New Thread" button. In this case, its under "View and sharre betta pictures."

And for Aquabid-- I. Am. In. Love.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

So I've done my second, third and fouth Aquabid buys. They're all Crowntails and all from Bettaakapes 

Silvanus. "Silvy" 










Lulubell










Mirabel


----------



## BetterBetta

i LOVE the names Lulubell and Mirabel<3 so pretty, just like the fish! I am sooo wanting an aquabid buy, but my sister and dad would both chop my head off o.o
Anyways... I am not usually a crowntail fan, but they're growing on me








I LOVE this fancy<3








...this is my all-time favorite CT...


----------



## betta dude

BetterBetta said:


> Betta Dude- I had no idea you were in my closet with a laptop o.o lol but to make a thread you click on one of the topic things (you know, Like Betta Fish Care, Betta Emergencies and Diseases, etc etc). There's a dark blue strip above all the threads and below that dark blue strip is a "New Thread" button. In this case, its under "View and sharre betta pictures."
> 
> And for Aquabid-- I. Am. In. Love.


 thank you


----------



## BlueEyes

I posted that CT a while back. I want him so bad it hurts.


----------



## Vanah

I just can't get into CT's. Even HM, while fun to look at, aren't really for me. I have just the one because he's so floofy and makes me giggle. Otherwise, plakats forever baby!

And speaking of, look who's home!


















I kept him in the water he shipped in with the Indian almond leaf and transfered him to a cup so he could spend some time acclimating to his new home but still get fresh air.


----------



## Tisia

just found this girl on an AB seller's site and just wow, she's amazing


----------



## copperarabian

Tisia said:


> just found this girl on an AB seller's site and just wow, she's amazing


wow! She is amazing O.O


----------



## Vanah

Yes. Yes she is. :O


----------



## SassyBetta

nel3 said:


> i love this one but i dont have space for it
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> i have bought one from the same seller already and it should be shipping soon. if i didnt have the wait for the one i got recently, id totally get this one.


 
what seller ? im inlove love love with this betta <3


----------



## Leeniex

I won an auction last night, but I'm still waiting to hear back from the seller (he's in the us).


----------



## SassyBetta

i wish i could get one from Aquabid, their tails are so huge and beautiful. and the girls ar so bright and awsome. Ither way im gettin a lil girl here in a lil after i get a lil heater for the tank shill be in  then i might breed her with one of my guys ))))) that would be fun i think .


----------



## hmckin20

look at this fella!
he looks like he got dipped in some ink


----------



## smellsfishie

hmckin20 said:


> look at this fella!
> he looks like he got dipped in some ink


He is awesome!


----------



## hmckin20

i could call him King of Hearts.











this guy is pretty too!


----------



## smellsfishie

puuuuurdeeee *looks mesmerized*


----------



## Vanah

The finage on this guy is really neat. Mika is jealous, lol!


----------



## MrVampire181

These guys come in soon, can't wait to breed em =D :

















ahh its a shame though....so many people get scammed on Aquabid....especially on all the crappy fins and then they have a lot of work to breed it out....the fish I'm getting are ok but those anal fins are gonna need some work down the road.


----------



## hmckin20

:O


----------



## copperarabian

MrVampire181 said:


> These guys come in soon, can't wait to breed em =D :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahh its a shame though....so many people get scammed on Aquabid....especially on all the crappy fins and then they have a lot of work to breed it out....the fish I'm getting are ok but those anal fins are gonna need some work down the road.


That second male is really pretty 

And I never thought of that, but I bet people totally get scammed sometimes just because the fish is from Thailand, or just aquabid in general. I'd love to buy from aquabid one day, but at the same time I've bought some bettas from petco that I know are just as nice as some of the fish on aquabid. I can post a few pics if someone wants me too


----------



## MrVampire181

I have had several petco males rival my aquabid males. if you're breeding you need to be careful with what fish you choose.


----------



## copperarabian

MrVampire181 said:


> I have had several petco males rival my aquabid males. if you're breeding you need to be careful with what fish you choose.


I plan top breed eventually when I have the time and I can set up one of my spare tanks. I would love to spawn one of my rosetails, but I only have a match for one, and there would be a lot of defects. Plus it's a little controversial 

I tried spawning Glorfindel multiple times, he has almost perfect fins, but he was too aggressive and inexperienced. 










I'll probably try spawning him at some point, he has great fins











I have some fancier looking males, but just because a fish looks cool doesn't mean it will be a good breeder/have good genetics.


----------



## BlueEyes

Why is it that when I try to post a picture it says there are too many characters? coding it out worked before.


----------



## BlueEyes

Nevermind, the point of posting that fish was that I thought his body looked weird. is that just me?


----------



## Tisia

he might be in the process of turning so he's at a strange angle, but it does look like he's got a humpback


----------



## smellsfishie

ooh, ahhhh...

from Aquarstar71:

View attachment 38343



from someone... this is a female!

View attachment 38344


----------



## vette91

That female is amazing! not to mention the male but still!


----------



## BlueEyes

hmckin20 said:


> :O


I want this fish


----------



## Leeniex

I want that blue guy, he matches my truck.


----------



## Foisair

My first Aquabid boy should be coming home to me this week. I'm so excited! After seeing all the different patterns and colors on the plakats, I think I've fallen. I still love the Deltas, but some of those plakats are just stunning!

My boy (he still needs a name):


----------



## mjoy79

Foisair, he is beautiful. I want a giant that looks just like him

Is anyone waiting for shipping right now? I ordered a few weeks ago and got notification that my fish was shipped on Sunday. I paid Jennifer yesterday. I haven't heard from her yet. it says on her website that she starts shipping on Tuesday for those that have paid by Monday at 7:00. This is my second time importing a Thai betta. I heard good things about Jennifer so I'm confused as to why I haven't heard from her yet. According to her website she would have emailed already. Just curious if I'm jumping the gun - but with the experience I had with another transshipper I'm getting worried. I suppose as long as my guy is well taken care of, everything is fine. Just hate not knowing!


----------



## Vanah

@mjoy79 ~ Jennifer's transhipping page is a GIANT WALL OF TEXT so I can see where you got confused, but during the week of shipment, she starts her shipping for pre-pays on Wednesday. She only ships on Tuesdays for the week after she gets a shipment. I have three fish that were sent to her this weekend, and have also pre-paid. She will send the delivery confirmation or tracking numbers to us tomorrow.


----------



## mjoy79

Vanah. Thank you! I feel a bit better. Sounds like I should receive my fish on Thursday


----------



## Vanah

mjoy79 said:


> Vanah. Thank you! I feel a bit better. Sounds like I should receive my fish on Thursday


Yeah don't worry about it. She just isn't really all that talkative (at least she didn't seem so to me), so I figured she'd probably only email me if there was a problem. The old, no news is good news lol ;-)


----------



## mjoy79

ironically I just got my shipping notification - the label was created. So thats good


----------



## Litlover11

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1317202212

This betta is priced at $80! Too expensive for my taste, but I would love to have a butterfly! My mom would kill me if I purchased another Betta, however. 

How do I upload internet photos so I don't have to post a link?


----------



## BubbleBetta12

I want it so bad!


----------



## Bambi

Litlover11 said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1317202212
> 
> This betta is priced at $80! Too expensive for my taste, but I would love to have a butterfly! My mom would kill me if I purchased another Betta, however.
> 
> How do I upload internet photos so I don't have to post a link?


It's expensive because it's a "big ear". he's not really worth the money(to me) though, and he'll likely marble out of that buttlerfly.


----------



## Bambi

one of the better blacks i've seen in a while.








love the blood red color








reasonably price ohm big ear pk..would love to have.








perhaps one of my dream betta, 'koi' pattern marble <3


----------



## Litlover11

Bambi said:


> It's expensive because it's a "big ear". he's not really worth the money(to me) though, and he'll likely marble out of that buttlerfly.


I don't think I like the "big ears" all that well. I don't think they could really use them easily. Do many butterfly bettas marble with age? When I am able to get a new betta, I would love to get a butterfly.


----------



## Tisia

Bambi said:


> love the blood red color


he looks like he could be related to my AB girl that's on her way


----------



## BubbleBetta12

OMG Tisia- She looks like she has lipstick on and I just couldnt resist I didnt buy though I just meen couldnt resist posting....


----------



## Ritingyou

This thread is torture lol All these beautiful bettas that I'd love to get and I cant even afford one of them! Love the one with lips XD


----------



## Tisia

yeah, I couldn't resist her after I saw those lips, lol. naming her Betty


----------



## Bambi

Litlover11 said:


> I don't think I like the "big ears" all that well. I don't think they could really use them easily. Do many butterfly bettas marble with age? When I am able to get a new betta, I would love to get a butterfly.


i guess it depends on the parents/granparents.
But a lot of butterflies come marble spawns and the genes are kinda linked as far as i know.
I just mentioned it looked like his might marble out because it wasn't every even and looked like it was still changing(my first spawns were marbles on purpose and i got alot of butterflies/banded in there. my current spawn it turns out the male is a marble >< so i might end up with a butterfly out of the 9 living fry)


----------



## Bambi

Tisia said:


> he looks like he could be related to my AB girl that's on her way


possible, you should buy him too and breed them. :lol:


----------



## GreenTea

My AB fish are about an hour away I'm dyinggg waiting ahhghhhh! So excited! Tisia arent yours coming today too?


----------



## Tisia

Bambi said:


> possible, you should buy him too and breed them. :lol:


I have a pretty deep red boy I may breed her to



GreenTea said:


> My AB fish are about an hour away I'm dyinggg waiting ahhghhhh! So excited! Tisia arent yours coming today too?


as you now know, Friday, lol. really didn't want to have to wait, but I figured it was better for them since I wouldn't have had time to start acclimating them till after class, assuming I even had time to get them from the post office till then


----------



## tsukiowns

i wish i had a chance to bet on this beauty
http://youtu.be/393RLmVSN8A


----------



## smellsfishie

I knew you would comment on that red boy Tisia. LOL... He is so awesome! He would match betty perfrectly! But I know you already have your red boy.

I also like the polka dotty one... have a thing for them, but they never stay spotty!! :/

I have a "big ear" I got from petco. He swims just fine. He is actually one of my most active fish... He's blind though. LOL


----------



## smellsfishie

yowzaas...

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1317478089


----------



## copperarabian

This betta might just be worth $100, he's so gorgeous!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1317543464









More from aquastar


----------



## MrVampire181

I can't stand aquastar....no fish of his is worth what he's charging. nice fish but corrupt seller. I stick to korwhord, chaba, and ploybettas.


----------



## copperarabian

I don't have to worry since I don't buy off aquabid lol I can totally see where your coming from though, his fish are very expensive.


----------



## Bambi

I'd maybe pay 60 in a bidding war for that white one(not outright though), but not a hundred >_<

Another downside to Aquastar71 is they try to pass of deformed as special and often fail to point out when they're fish are blind or headed in the direction of going blind.

Such as this boy withthe dragon scaling going into his eye: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1317458932


----------



## GreenTea

I got all my girls today, and some DOAs unfortunately. I created a thread in the Betta compatibility section with lots of photos and information if anyone is interested =]


----------



## Foisair

My boy from korwhord should be coming today. What happens if no one's home to get him? I had to go to work (couldn't get it off >.<) and I'm not sure my mom will be there. Please say they'll take him back to the post office where I can pick him up. **worried**


----------



## Bambi

Sorry to hear about the DOA's.hope you told the seller quickly so they can be replaced or refunded.


----------



## Vanah

There are no words for how bad I want this fish. But at $65 starting price I just plain cannot afford him. I can't even pretend afford him on plastic... >>;


----------



## lillylark

I love all crowntails, and I think the soft pink halfmoon is really pretty!


----------



## GreenTea

Foisair said:


> My boy from korwhord should be coming today. What happens if no one's home to get him? I had to go to work (couldn't get it off >.<) and I'm not sure my mom will be there. Please say they'll take him back to the post office where I can pick him up. **worried**


Yeah they take him back to the post office but they can be stuck in hot or cold rooms so I would try to get him asap! Someone has to be there to sign for the package...I hope he's ok!


----------



## pretty

not sure if these guys were posted..

its really hard for me to not click buy now omfg >.<


----------



## OddballFishCoveter

Want these boys SO BAD >.<


----------



## Romad

*I just won this beauty *

*My first Aquabid purchase. I can't wait to get him* :blueyay:


----------



## Leeniex

Wooooh, he's cool!!!


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Anyone know any good CT sellers?


----------



## Foisair

GreenTea said:


> Yeah they take him back to the post office but they can be stuck in hot or cold rooms so I would try to get him asap! Someone has to be there to sign for the package...I hope he's ok!


I got him from the post office this morning. He survived the extra night just fine so it seems. He was exploring his new home when I left. His stress lines were almost completely gone by the time I had to leave for work. Now to just come up with a name...^_^

BTW GreenTea, thanks for sharing that offer with us from Korwhord. It's thanks to you that I even saw this guy.


----------



## mjoy79

Its been awhile since I've posted. But wanted to post a picture of my recent Aquabid purchase now that he's at home with me. He arrived stress-free thanks to Jennifer V. I recommend her 
Here he is exploring his marble stone bottom. I actually have him in a divided 20 gal along with 3 "friends" and he's doing great! He marbled up a lot between his AB photo (my avatar) and when he arrived. He's got a lot of black on his body and his tail has some green on it now. I wonder if he'll change a lot more. He's my first marble! I love his big black eyes too 
Oh his name is John Locke by the way


----------



## PitGurl

Beautiful!


----------



## mjoy79

Pitgurl those are beautiful!

My dreamfish is on Aquabid! (Purple/salamander GIANT HMPK) ... well pretty close! there are 2 of them that are almost exactly what I'm looking for but they cost $100-120!! I'm not sure I can spend that much on a guy that i'm not going to breed. And I don't breed at this time!!
# 2 is so close to what I'm looking for. If he was a little darker purple he'd be perfect!


----------



## GreenTea

Foisair said:


> I got him from the post office this morning. He survived the extra night just fine so it seems. He was exploring his new home when I left. His stress lines were almost completely gone by the time I had to leave for work. Now to just come up with a name...^_^
> 
> BTW GreenTea, thanks for sharing that offer with us from Korwhord. It's thanks to you that I even saw this guy.



Yay! That's great! So glad he's ok. And you're welcome! He needed to sell fish, I just happen to know a lot of people who like fish  It worked out.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I love these two males and would have bid on them if they were in Thailand or Indonesia. 

I love HMPK with marble patterns and those full black eyes. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1318732703

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1318732799

Unfortunately, I was bad and just purchased two imported pairs and a female from our transhipper here in Australia .


----------



## hmckin20

-drool-


----------



## PitGurl

@ hmckin20- They are beautiful. I've got bids on two of Jennifers HMPK's. I couldn't resist :roll:.


----------



## Pewmew

omgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomg:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## BlueEyes




----------



## GreenTea

My giant pair I ordered today


----------



## Pewmew

GreenTea said:


> My giant pair I ordered today


:nicefish::nicefish::nicefish::nicefish:


----------



## PitGurl

Cool colors on these guys....


----------



## Foisair

I have officially fallen for Aquastar71's black and yellow HMs! Beautiful!


----------



## Vanah

PitGurl I was seriously oogling those second two you posted. I have no more money and no room but they really are spectacular.


----------



## BlueEyes

The plakats are growing on me. I didn't like them before but after seeing some sweet babies greet me at Petsmart, they've grown on me.


----------



## Tisia

I didn't used to like PK's either, now they're one of my favorites, lol.


----------



## Vanah

PLAKATS FOR LIFE! I never want anything else again. I enjoy looking at the other varieties, but it's only itty-bitty tails for me at home! <3


----------



## PitGurl

It's PK's for me too. They make up the majority of my crew. They seem to stay healthier then other types and you can't beat their firecracker personalities. I've been eyeballing the CTPK that's on AB now. I've always wanted a CTPK but this is the first one that has really caught my eye.


----------



## Tikibirds

I have never seen a CT PK before.

I think my females may actually be Plakat's. Their tails look too short and round to be VT's.


----------



## PitGurl

Here is the photo of the one I've been oogling. CTPK's aren't that common. It takes a few generations to get nice web reduction on them. More time then most breeders want to spend.


----------



## GreenTea

PLAKATS 4LYFE SON

(getting it tattooed across my chest)


----------



## Vanah

GreenTea said:


> PLAKATS 4LYFE SON
> 
> (getting it tattooed across my chest)


:greenyay:HECK YEAH!:greenyay:


----------



## Tisia

perty








where's smellsfishie at? lol


----------



## hmckin20

he looks like he got pepper sprinkled on him!


----------



## purplemuffin

I'll share some of my faves that were on AB throughout the year!

Of course, my favorite, my boy Dionysus <3 I had to get him!



















































































































It's an addiction!


----------



## GreenTea

Hey, has anyone not heard back from their breeders lately? I know there is terible flooding in Thailand, Korwhord is ok but I haven't heard from rattanapornbetta or ttbetta in about a week and am concerned. I've sent them both money, so that is one worry, but I also hope that they and their family/farms are alright. If anyone has heard from these breeders please let me know! Thanks.


----------



## purplemuffin

I didn't know that! Thank you for posting GreenTea. I hope everyone is safe.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki

Ahhh! *Runs in circles* I want an AB betta so badly!! There is a breeding pair I'm desperate for!!


----------



## betta89

that one looks like its wering red lip stick


----------



## purplemuffin

betta89 said:


> that one looks like its wering red lip stick


I love it. It reminds me of like...a rocky horror picture show betta, hehe!


----------



## betaguy

hahah ya or a clown!!


----------



## toughcookie

This is my dream fishy! http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=2851&pictureid=19179


----------



## toughcookie

Jesstanner, I looovveee that yellow and blue betta you posted!


----------



## GreenTea

Just a note in case anyone was wondering - I've heard back from the breeders and they and their fish are all safe and sound! Just so this isn't a text only post...Here are some coming to me soon!


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Woah! Very pretty Greentea. I'm looking at Korwhord Blue females and am loosing my resolve to noy buy anymore.

On a sidenotoe can you breek HM to HMPK?


----------



## GreenTea

Well he told me of an ongoing discount for my friends on his fish if you're interested, hence my new signature  Let me know! He has a beautiful "cloud" colored female but she has a bit of a curved back so that's too bad. She'd be a beautiful pet but I was looking for breeding pairs.


----------



## copperarabian

@greentea
I love this boy, you lucky


----------



## Yaoilover12397

GreenTea said:


> Well he told me of an ongoing discount for my friends on his fish if you're interested, hence my new signature  Let me know! He has a beautiful "cloud" colored female but she has a bit of a curved back so that's too bad. She'd be a beautiful pet but I was looking for breeding pairs.




oh really? can you PM me about it?


----------



## Litlover11

I would love to have this fish! However, even if I had room for another Betta, I wouldn't pay $50. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1318651213


----------



## Tisia

for some reason this guy is over $2000 right now 








he's pretty, but I don't think he's even close to $2000 pretty


----------



## BlueEyes

Yeah there's no reason for him to be two thousand dollars.









He's so pretty


----------



## CalvinWill

I just saw that and saved the picture and ran to this thread. $2002 with 10 bids. That is not the buy it now, this fish WILL sell for over $2000.

If i accidentally breed one like this, it would fuel my endeavors for the next few years.


----------



## betaguy

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1318601284
this is the coolest fish ive ever seen.


----------



## Vanah

CalvinWill said:


> I just saw that and saved the picture and ran to this thread. $2002 with 10 bids. That is not the buy it now, this fish WILL sell for over $2000.


I have a bad feeling that bidder Massivefishtank is just a troll bumping the price up and has no intention of paying. Maybe I'm a pessimist but it's really hard to believe that someone will blow 2 grand on their very first AB transaction.... :|


----------



## purplemuffin

Yeah, but the other guy bid 1k as well. So bizarre. Is there something magical about that fish I just don't see?


----------



## Chard56

It's a very plain looking Plakat to me. Black and Brownish Orange spots (and very few of them) doesn't impress me in the least. The whole thing may be a joke or a ploy to get someone to bid thinking they are missing out on something. It's just too much to be real. The bid wasn't even half that high on the few Albinos I've seen.


----------



## GreenTea

That fish is up to FIVE THOUSAND DOLLARS. 

Sense. This makes none.


----------



## Leeniex

Chances are that guy will color up and look totally different in a few months anyway.


----------



## GreenTea

Well I'm sure it's not a genuine bid, it makes no sense.


----------



## alysalouise

GreenTea said:


> That fish is up to FIVE THOUSAND DOLLARS.
> 
> Sense. This makes none.


 
Just stupid
Would never pay that much for a fish
Not even a dog 
Sorry if i sound rude, but come on the fish isnt going to look like that forever, and it aint to amazing looking to me

The seller could have someone bumping up the price just to get more money out of someone else, if you get what i am trying to say lol


----------



## Tisia

yeah, but it still means someone would have had to have been willing to be bumped up that high


----------



## Vanah

Meh I still say troll. Only other thing I can figure is that the other bidder made a second account out of sheer boredom or to outbid themselves when they changed their mind? But they have like 106 feedback, doesn't seem like a person who screws around on AB....?
AUGH Due to the fact that it is in my nature to overthink everything... THIS IS HURTING MY HEAD!!!!



I'm totally watching to see if this fish gets relisted because no one paid... >__>


----------



## betaguy

i cant find this fis u speak of, can someone post a link?


----------



## purplemuffin

Wow! I'm in love! I usually don't like solid blue, but boy does he know how to work it!


----------



## mjoy79

Litlover11 said:


> I would love to have this fish! However, even if I had room for another Betta, I wouldn't pay $50.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1318651213


wow. that fish was originally listed for $100-120 - I noticed he lowered to $70-75 and now lowered again and sold for $50.

I bought my red/purple Giant HMPK at Petco for $20. I think giants aren't as rare now and thai breeders can't sell for as high


----------



## purplemuffin

I enjoy this thread!


----------



## copperarabian

I love this steal boy  I think they should call it gunmetal grey though, so they don't confuse it with the blue steal color.









And wow! A copper mustard gas O.O


----------



## Tisia

perty


----------



## Moon

oh he's to die 4 can't buy any more till i go see my bfkf best fish keeping friend for her b day @ my summer house in AZ but ill go crazy there


----------



## mjoy79

Some lookers on aquabid!!


----------



## Leeniex

I really love those hm's!


----------



## Vanah

Not normally a fan of clears, seeing their spines creeps me out. But I like this guy!


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Oh god, I want him. So badly. If only....I have 3 fish shipping to me from his seller that havn't been shipped...


----------



## Pitluvs

I havent been on AB for a while...

Ohh beauty...









This one reminds me of Spidey


----------



## GreenTea

Yaoilover12397 said:


> Oh god, I want him. So badly. If only....I have 3 fish shipping to me from his seller that havn't been shipped...



I get a larger discount than the one I told you about, if you want to paypal me I will buy him for you but have him shipped with your other fish. The colors are this crowntail are perfect, if only they were on a hmpk  I don't do crowntail.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

GreenTea said:


> I get a larger discount than the one I told you about, if you want to paypal me I will buy him for you but have him shipped with your other fish. The colors are this crowntail are perfect, if only they were on a hmpk  I don't do crowntail.


Depends how large the is the discount? >.<


----------



## GreenTea

Yaoilover12397 said:


> Depends how large the is the discount? >.<


He'd be 20 flat


----------



## Yaoilover12397

As wonderful an offer as that is, I jsut do not have the space and or the parent permission to get him. Sorry. >.< You should get him though. CT's are amazing.


----------



## Pitluvs

I have 1 CT, and I am not even sure how he got to the pet store since we don't have CT's around here lol I personally love them.


----------



## GreenTea

I think they look pretty but to me I realize all long finned bettas look a little, off to me. For some reason the shorter fins with compact bodies are just so much more visually appealing to me. I think they're beautiful, especially when flaring and swimming, same with hms and deltas and such, but I like the compact look better. The only fin type I don't like are double tails.


----------



## Bambi

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1319407170








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1319423754


I adore black and orange :3


----------



## BlueEyes

I want an orange and black betta so bad. They're so pretty


----------



## Pitluvs

Both of those bettas are stunning Bambi.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

GreenTea said:


> I think they look pretty but to me I realize all long finned bettas look a little, off to me. For some reason the shorter fins with compact bodies are just so much more visually appealing to me. I think they're beautiful, especially when flaring and swimming, same with hms and deltas and such, but I like the compact look better. The only fin type I don't like are double tails.


Hey I was talking to my mom and she decided she liked the crowntail and so I put in a bid. How do I set it up for the flat rate of $20?


----------



## purplemuffin

Haha, I wish there was a transshipper in the DFW area of texas(or one in texas at all!) so that I could just pick the fish up. Would save a lot of money, and I'd probably buy more bettas  Also, less shipping hassle on the poor fish!


----------



## GreenTea

You can't :/ He just offers that to me since I've bought so many of his fish. Congrats on getting the crowntail!


----------



## mjoy79

purplemuffin said:


> Haha, I wish there was a transshipper in the DFW area of texas(or one in texas at all!) so that I could just pick the fish up. Would save a lot of money, and I'd probably buy more bettas  Also, less shipping hassle on the poor fish!


 that would be awesome. I think our closest transshiper is in Colorado :shock:


----------



## Yaoilover12397

GreenTea said:


> You can't :/ He just offers that to me since I've bought so many of his fish. Congrats on getting the crowntail!


Oh um maybe you could outbid me? It's set up with a high od 19 so if you bid 20 well it work? My mom only said yes because it was a flat rate of 20 dollars >.<


----------



## hmckin20

hey guys,
I just signed up for an account on AB.. they said my account was in queue to review. Will they contact me?


----------



## GreenTea

hmckin20 said:


> hey guys,
> I just signed up for an account on AB.. they said my account was in queue to review. Will they contact me?


Yeah they email you usually within 24 hours to let you know your account is official.

Hey yall, check this guy out. I'm into it. Looks kind of like a goldfish.


----------



## Larkspur




----------



## Larkspur

Ummm that didn't work :/ Sorry for the double post I don't know how to delete posts!!








I love this girl she is so pretty. <3








and I love this purple! It's amazing I want to divide one of my spare tanks and put her next to my purple boy Norbert they look exactly the same!!!


----------



## Yaoilover12397

http://www.alibaba.com/productshowi...Fish_Blue_Red_Cronwtais_Female_CT05111FM.html

Hey for breeding what does everyone think of this girl? I don't know too much about how to tell good fins yet but what do the those fo you here with experience think?


----------



## Tisia

perty


----------



## Leeniex

New US seller, this is her first listing on AB. Very nice seller!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1320274676


----------



## mjoy79

Wow. I've never seen such a pure white! Its $150 from Aquastar71









Here's a couple of $500 listings from him


----------



## ksage505

$500? 0.o That's insane.


----------



## Nymmers

Someone buy me this fish I will totally pay back. I want I want. <33 Ugh I already spent this paycheck's fish allowance. Wooo ;-;


----------



## copperarabian

another post of aquastar's white boy, he's so pretty but not worth spending 150 lol maybe 40


----------



## vilmarisv

Nymmers said:


> Someone buy me this fish I will totally pay back. I want I want. <33 Ugh I already spent this paycheck's fish allowance. Wooo ;-;


 

WAO! His coloring is amazing! His fins are not my cup of tea but I'm tempted just because of his coloring... and there's a transhipper in my city! CANT BUY MORE FISH :roll:


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Korwhord...Why do you do this to me DX It's not even the price of the fish. It's the freaking shipping.


----------



## purplemuffin

It really is the shipping. If there was a transshipper in my town--or even my state. Heck yes I'd buy more often.

I always keep an eye out for texan breeders on AB--but they are all about 4-5 hours from me still. Maybe there will be one someday nearby


----------



## Akeath

I don't usually like females as much as males, but this girl is an exception:
Aquastar71


----------



## purplemuffin

Oh she is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## mjoy79

I noticed the volume of listings on aquabid is going down. I assume this is because we're going into the cold months. I miss seeing listings from some of those sellers with beautiful betta. I bought 2 aquabid guys this year from BettaAkapes. I was wondering if it was also some of the flooding they've been having over in Thailand as well. I doubt I'll be purchasing ANY betta for the next several months as I have reached my limit (and I probably have too many!!) but if I can rearrange things and save some money over the winter, I'll consider buying again from Thailand or from USA sellers once winter is over. I have only been a member of this forum since July so I don't know how things look this time of year


----------



## Chard56

Personally, my sales have slowed down a lot because my computer was down and I'm trying to get 16 years worth of mine and 5 children's things moved out of the mobile home I sold and haven't had the time to take pictures to post on Aquabid. I had over 80 auctions a month and a half ago and was selling 20 or so Bettas a week for a while there. I'm down to about 30 auctions right now so I need to get busy with the photo shoot! This time of year slows down a lot anyway. I have 16 spawns growing out right now and can't wait for this springs results. Especially the Orange Dragons and Red Gold Halfmoons. I think (and hope) they'll be awesome. Time will tell.


----------



## Nymmers

I'm going to spend my betta budget from next week before it even gets here...


----------



## animallover4lyfe

I actually just got my male from this breeder above...

hes the most unique betta iv ever gotten, i love him! looks EXACTLY as pictured =) :


----------



## mjoy79

omg. he had to have been expennnnsive. I found this one for $100 today. If I had more money - i might actually consider purchasing because he's so unique!

Yours is gorgeous!


----------



## animallover4lyfe

Actually he was only $25 amazingly. As soon as I saw him i didnt think twice lol i bought him right away


----------



## mjoy79

Good deal


----------



## bastage

to further feed my obsession with CT's 










he is a Copper CTPK


----------



## Neil D

O..O


----------



## vette91

Bastage, His webbing looks a bit funky. Or is it just me?


----------



## liulin612

nice


----------



## purplemuffin

CTPK!! I love them...soooo want one someday!!! I personally prefer the brighter colored ones, it just emphasizes how cool their fins are!


----------



## bastage

vette91 said:


> Bastage, His webbing looks a bit funky. Or is it just me?


It might, but I thought it was jsut because he is a CTPK instead of a regular CT


----------



## purplemuffin

I think I've seen some with a little nicer looking webbing. It's a tricky combination that doesn't seem to be made often, so probably not all of the fry will look super nice. Just look CTPK on google, you'll see some awesome looking ones, and some WEIRD ones!


----------



## mjoy79

Akeath said:


> I don't usually like females as much as males, but this girl is an exception:
> Aquastar71


I agree. I wish I had a HM female  This one is just gorgeous! I'm sure she'll have pretty babies


----------



## bastage

purplemuffin said:


> I think I've seen some with a little nicer looking webbing. It's a tricky combination that doesn't seem to be made often, so probably not all of the fry will look super nice. Just look CTPK on google, you'll see some awesome looking ones, and some WEIRD ones!


Looks like to me its a fairly new cross & not fully stable yet which would account for that. 

http://ctpkbreeder.blogspot.com/ seems to shed some light on the isntability as well.


----------



## purplemuffin

Well I hope it really improves over the next few years


----------



## smellsfishie

Those spotted boys look awesome. I got my spotty guy from the same breeder (Chonburi Betta Lover Club) but I am not happy with them. All 3 bettas I got from him have/had issues.. The spotty guy was never "right" and died already. (I got them in June). The blue dragon I got has eternal swim bladder problems. And my yellow is a tail biter. None of my other bettas have these problems, so i can only assume it is the breeder. I'm never buying from him again.


----------



## vilmarisv

Nymmers said:


> I'm going to spend my betta budget from next week before it even gets here...


 
In Love with the two above!


----------



## mjoy79

*$1000 red crowntail*

Ok I had to resurrect the Aquabid thread for this. A red crowntail listed at $1,000 ($1500 by it now) by a new seller. I have guys I got at Petco that look better than this guy and I paid under $10.
He has another CT for sale but *only* for $50. Something smells "fishy" on this one!


----------



## animallover4lyfe

smellsfishie said:


> Those spotted boys look awesome. I got my spotty guy from the same breeder (Chonburi Betta Lover Club) but I am not happy with them. All 3 bettas I got from him have/had issues.. The spotty guy was never "right" and died already. (I got them in June). The blue dragon I got has eternal swim bladder problems. And my yellow is a tail biter. None of my other bettas have these problems, so i can only assume it is the breeder. I'm never buying from him again.


Really????? That sucks mine is fine iv had him for almost 3 weeks now!
Is this your first batch with thailand fish?


----------



## smellsfishie

animallover4lyfe said:


> Really????? That sucks mine is fine iv had him for almost 3 weeks now!
> Is this your first batch with thailand fish?


No, I got 2 females from thailand. One from Aquastar71 and one from ratanaporn. Then these 3 from him. Which, now I only have the tail biter left. My females are still alive from thailand.


----------



## animallover4lyfe

Oh true, i find females are more hearty than the males, plus some bettas do not adjust well to a totally different climate, some bettas are just naturally weak and others are much hearty. It all depends even bettas from the best breeders still come to me and some only live for a couple days, weeks. I just bought a male and female from aquastar71 and the female i still have and ut has been at least 2 months now but the male didnt do well on the trip here he arrived with fin rot and not only that fin rot that took me WEEKS of treating to cure and he stopped eating for like 2 weeks! Somehow he managed to cure himself lol


----------



## Gloria

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1321833602

I would LOVE this guy!!!  wish I could get him


----------



## animallover4lyfe

Hes nice but id never buy from that breeder again, i bought a "white" betta which appeared to be WHITE in the picture came to me off white with pink tint to his colour, not only that he came in sick and the breeder didnt do much.


----------



## GreenTea

Just curious - What did the breeder do and what would you have liked him or her to do?


----------



## animallover4lyfe

Welll normally if your not satisified esp in a way where the fish has arrived sick and not only sick he eventually lost pretty much all his fins because the fin rot was so bad i could not treat it and fix it. But yeah any other breeder iv told that i wasnt happy with a sick fish usually refunds me or tells me they will send me anothrr replacement. All he told me was to treat it whch i obviously already knew to do but i tried several medications and nothing worked! Hes still alive after weeks of tryin to treat him but his fins are almost completely gone


----------



## PitGurl

I've been hearing of several people having problems with thai bettas from different breeders. Both my guys from Ninebettas passed within a week of each other. I had had them for quite a while but they presented with the same symptoms and they were in different tanks. All my other bettas are fine.


----------



## animallover4lyfe

Yeah there are soke breeders i only buy from because i know the quality of the bettas. Iv bought over 100 from thailand and even then your still bound to run into issues with the bettas when you think about it for esp canada residents they travel 3-4 days to get here and i can only imagine how different our climate, water conditions are they can be very sensitive and some just cannot handle it. I have some that die within weeks and some that live only several months. Right now i have one of mine dying from thailand but iv had him for over a year and not only that he was from a breeder i wouldnt buy from again because i only received sick fish from him. But i do have a couple from a breeder i buy from alot and they are in good health besides one being a tail biter, but like i said it must be hard for them to adjust to a totally different environment!


----------



## PitGurl

On a different note...I love this guy


----------



## animallover4lyfe

Soooo cute!


----------



## mjoy79

So - no comments about the $1000 CT? LOL


----------



## PitGurl

mjoy79- Nothing suprises me anymore. That fish has nice rays but $1000 worth, don't think so. The other CT from that same breeder is $50 and it doesn't even have nice web reduction.


----------



## PitGurl

love this guy too. I really like the steel, black and white together....


----------



## PitGurl

wow :shock:!


----------



## copperarabian

PitGurl said:


> wow :shock:!


He looks a lot like A guy I bought from Petco O.O He ended up getting a ton of copper on his fins though.


----------



## PitGurl

He's beautiful, copper or not


----------



## mjoy79

Lovely bettas I can't have


----------



## Pitluvs

I think I'm in love! I wish I would have seen these, my breeders order goes out of Thailand Saturday and I spend all my monies today lol


















^^^WANT!


----------



## Gloria

mjoy. I absolutely LOVE pictures 1, 2 and 4.. I would love any of those guys


----------



## BunnyCates

omgosh! I really wish I hadn't found this thread. Not kidding.
When I found this site the other day - I thought there were 2 kinds of bettas. Male and female. THE END. 

And then I learned how to properly habitat my guy. Started a wishlist on Amazon for a new setup. Its only at $600 right now.:roll: Ok, so now Im going to have to un-retire so I can buy wishlist. 

AND THEN...

Last night I found THIS THREAD! Holy Crickets!
I literally stayed up all night drooling over fish pics. Kept taking my laptop in and making my Mr look (interrupting his WoW playing... hehehe)

Things I have learned about myself in the last 24 hours:

My $3 fish is going to end up costing me a grand, I just know it. Dang me and my wanting a glorious new aquarium!
I absolutely am in LOVE with the HALFMOONs. OMGOSH! Those tails and fins!!!:shock:
I should not browse sites like aquabids
I can not AFFORD sites like aquabids 
 I will have a black and white halfmoon male, even if I have 'ta get a passport and go catch him myself! 

Those black ones are sooooo gorgeous!
There was a teal halfmoon rosebud or something like that on aquabids too, that was just GORGEOUS!

You guys are bad on my Mr's wallet, I tell you what!
:-D


----------



## Pitluvs

They did it to me too Bunny, I didn't have Bettas a week and I bought online from Aquabid. It wasn't a great experience for me so I now buy from local pet stores and my local breeder lol But don't feel alone. I have easily spent a good $3000 since joining this site. If only Bettafish.com got royalties from the money spent LOL

Before this site I was happy with my 29g and my 3g Betta tank. I now have 7 tanks lol

PS I love your siggy(the pic)! I see so much of that stuff on my Mommy boards and blogs


----------



## BunnyCates

I wish all the ones I liked didn't have to come from overseas! I can't see paying more for shipping/importing than I pay for the fish. That seems kind of crazy to me. 

That white $1000 fish - seems CRAZY to me. People pay that for A fish?!
_this coming from the same woman who paid 2grand for a pug... lol_

Are there any sites that are US sites with lots of pics to choose from? 

Thanks on my siggie! Im a graphics designer (well retired). I owned a digital scrapbooking site for the last 7-8 years and just closed it a few months ago, so playing with graphics is 'what I do'. Want me to make you a siggie? You can email me or pm if you want.


----------



## vilmarisv

Color-wise, I like this guy... love the red rays on his fins. Of course, I wouldn't expect the color contrast to remain but looks great on the pics!


----------



## PitGurl

Crazy colors on these guys. The last two look like they were dipped in paint....


----------



## GreenTea

Saw them earlier, I love piebalds and anyone who knows me knows how hmpk obsessed I am...they're the only betta I keep now.

I love them but spent more than my allowance!


----------



## nel3

i'll probably regret posting this but i plan to buy local for my next betta. he still is a very nice looking betta. i might go red CT or entertain a pineapple CT but theres a good chance to go CT.


----------



## PixelatedPaint

Here are my dream bettas:





























Luckily for me I found a VT with both patterns at a lps.

Here he is: http://youtu.be/4tVOROru6Bk


Don't mind the bare bottom tank. He is in QT and had symptoms of early ich. Oh an my daughter is chanting to him.


----------



## copperarabian

nel3 said:


> i'll probably regret posting this but i plan to buy local for my next betta. he still is a very nice looking betta. i might go red CT or entertain a pineapple CT but theres a good chance to go CT.


O.O wow!


----------



## nel3

copperarabian said:


> O.O wow!


there's still 1 day 17hrs to bid on it, Diamond_aquatic is the seller. i really have to keep my eyes off this CT, feels like im watching a full episode of Hypnotoad (Futurama). my eyes are drawn to it and i cant take them off him. id get him if i had another 2.5g, all i have atm is a 1g tank and thats a hospital tank along with the .5g that Nel was in.


----------



## zepherina

im uber iffy about bidding on a fish on aquabid. :s uggghhh, the petco and petsmart never have any good looking bettas :[ i think i bought the best one at petsmart.

im going on a hunt tomorrow and looking all over tampa bay for fish stores and petshops that carry betta!


----------



## copperarabian

from aquastar

He's pretty and I love him, but looks like he has really fins


----------



## bettalover2033

mjoy79 said:


> Ok I had to resurrect the Aquabid thread for this. A red crowntail listed at $1,000 ($1500 by it now) by a new seller. I have guys I got at Petco that look better than this guy and I paid under $10.
> He has another CT for sale but *only* for $50. Something smells "fishy" on this one!


Yeah i know! Ridiculous isn't it?! I dont see how many sellers on AB can price them so high as if someone is going to buy them. And then there was one that said ONE in a million and it was a "albino" betta. His eyes were black and looked red from an angle so i dont see how that is a *true* albino bettas as it said!

-BL2033


----------



## BeautifulBetta

copperarabian said:


> from aquastar
> 
> He's pretty and I love him, but looks like he has really fins


Ummm..Yes please, I do want 
haha he's soooo beautiful!


----------



## Jill90

PixelatedPaint said:


> Here are my dream bettas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily for me I found a VT with both patterns at a lps.
> 
> Here he is: http://youtu.be/4tVOROru6Bk
> 
> 
> Don't mind the bare bottom tank. He is in QT and had symptoms of early ich. Oh an my daughter is chanting to him.


OMG! Do you have a link to the last blue one?? I have been dying to find one like that. I'm hoping its still for sale and not an old picture...eep!


----------



## PixelatedPaint

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1322190359


That is for the MG super delta tail.

There is a little over a day left.


----------



## tpocicat

I've bought bettas from AB twice. One was for a blue/white marble female--he turned out to be a male!:shock: Moved him out of my sorority quick!
Second time I bought four female sibs of my beautiful blue/turquoise male. I hope he will find one of them suitable so I can have a beautiful spawn.


----------



## PixelatedPaint

if you have any luck spawning later on please post pics!


----------



## tpocicat

I'd LOVE to if they would only cooperate.


----------



## PixelatedPaint

yeah conditioning can be a pain. have you tried putting IAL in the tank? I hear it helps.


----------



## bettalover2033

Yes IAL helps amazingly! That's one of the *ingredients* that makes them want to spawn by kicking in their native instincts.

-BL2033


----------



## PixelatedPaint

I ordered enough for all of my tanks for a good year. Not just for spawning later but for stronger scales and the antifungal and antibacterial properties.


----------



## tpocicat

I use Betta Spa, it is pretty much the same thing.


----------



## PixelatedPaint

I cannot get it here. So if I need to order something I might as well order the IAL.


----------



## bettalover2033

Exactly, instead of going crazy looking for it just order it.

-BL2033


----------



## PixelatedPaint

I looked everywhere and no one here has heard of it. xD so I ordered it from Amy on Ebay because someone told me it was a good place to start.


----------



## tpocicat

Betta Spa can be bought from the International Betta Congress. They have an online store for betta related products.


----------



## PixelatedPaint

I'd sooner go natural then buy chemicals. Only when natural methods fail me do I use them. IAL is a natural conditioner for the water.


----------



## bettalover2033

I think that, that's the best way to go PixelatedPaint. Natural should be at least tried

-BL2033


----------



## PixelatedPaint

It is pretty cheap too. It cost me like 20 bucks to buy all the IAL I need for the year in all my tanks. I'll probably go hunting for oak leaves next fall though.


----------



## bettalover2033

What do you mean? You can actually put oak leaves in the tanks? And what is that for, (what does it do)?

-BL2033


----------



## PixelatedPaint

The same as indian almond leaves. Some species of oak release darker tannin then others. Also you need to be sure the oak trees you chose from are not trees which have been subject to pesticides.


----------



## bettalover2033

PixelatedPaint said:


> The same as indian almond leaves. Some species of oak release darker tannin then others. Also you need to be sure the oak trees you chose from are not trees which have been subject to pesticides.


Oh I see and that would be scary to try and get a leaf from a tree that has had pesticides in it.

How would you go about getting one from a tree that hasn't used pesticides? I would think to try to get some from in town or a park right? Pesticides are mostly on fields and other crops, but not near public areas, right?

-BL2033


----------



## PixelatedPaint

Parks are usually alright. I have some in my parent's backyard. You do not pick them, you wait until fall and for them to fall and dry naturally. No green leaves. Some rinse and pop them right in, some steep them first to help the tannin leach out and use the dark water from the steeping as a base for water changes...just store in a sterilized jug. I will be hunting some this fall. Depending on your area, the kind of oak you find will vary.

Chinquapin Oak seems to leach the fastest and the darkest.


----------



## bettalover2033

PixelatedPaint said:


> Parks are usually alright. I have some in my parent's backyard. You do not pick them, you wait until fall and for them to fall and dry naturally. No green leaves. Some rinse and pop them right in, some steep them first to help the tannin leach out and use the dark water from the steeping as a base for water changes...just store in a sterilized jug. I will be hunting some this fall. Depending on your area, the kind of oak you find will vary.
> 
> Chinquapin Oak seems to leach the fastest and the darkest.


Maybe I could get some from you? I can just pay shipping and if it is okay with you to hunt some extra from me?

-BL2033


----------



## PixelatedPaint

Unfortunately we got snow early this year so they are all buried. The ones I have left will only last me until my IAL comes in.


----------



## bettalover2033

PixelatedPaint said:


> Unfortunately we got snow early this year so they are all buried. The ones I have left will only last me until my IAL comes in.


Oh no no no...I was talking about NEXT fall. I dont want to take any from you.

-BL2033


----------



## Pitluvs

We buy the IAL from Amy as well, got my 100g of Grade D's today for $7. I'm going to order a large batch next time. Didn't find any Oak leaves here though, and now we're under a foot of snow LOL


----------



## bettalover2033

Pitluvs said:


> We buy the IAL from Amy as well, got my 100g of Grade D's today for $7. I'm going to order a large batch next time. Didn't find any Oak leaves here though, and now we're under a foot of snow LOL


Wow really!? I haven't gotten anything yet besides frost on the green grass and two -barley any snow on the ground weathers-

-BL2033


----------



## PixelatedPaint

You got the snow too eh pitluvs? 

Bettalover we have mostly northern red oak here..which will give off a yellow to dark yellow hue and sometimes if I'm lucky I can find bur oak which gives off an orange-amber hue. They all have similar or same properties, just some are more "black water" than others. I find steeping makes the red oak tannin darker than just letting it sit. So if you'd like some I can certainly pm you before I go picking. Also, the longer I wait to pick the red oak leaves the dryer and darker the tannin is as well. I could probably send a batch early fall and then one just before winter.


Paying just shipping would be fine, it will only take a few minutes to pick more anyways. Let's hope I have a good haul. Usually I go for walks and mark the trees to make it easier when fall comes.


----------



## vilmarisv

Almost perfect butterfly pattern!


----------



## Chard56

Wow !, that's an awesome BF pattern.


----------



## bettalover2033

vilmarisv said:


> Almost perfect butterfly pattern!


WOW! i
HAVE NEVER SEEN A BETTA FISH SO BEAUTIFUL! SO PERFECT! SO BLUE That betta is just the right touch of a deep blue. Sorry for my big letters. I never use them but if they are on here why not right?

-BL2033


----------



## zepherina

<3 <3 <3 <3 i want this one >.<!!!
cant. stop. staring. hes SOOO gorgeous!!


----------



## nel3

zepherina said:


> <3 <3 <3 <3 i want this one >.<!!!
> cant. stop. staring. hes SOOO gorgeous!!


vert nice CT. lol i blame you for getting me to look at his other fish for sale ie pineapple CT. i want to go local for the next betta but the betta there are tempting.


----------



## zepherina

i love crown tails @[email protected]


----------



## nel3

zepherina said:


> i love crown tails @[email protected]


im not in the market for a Thai betta but you've put the screws to me :s. i was never much into CT but after getting a VT, DT and DTHM im looking for something different ie ct. i was looking for a nice red CT or a pineapple, not sure which im going to go for but its definetely a CT. one LPS has a platypus style pineapple VT. the caudal tail 2nd half merged. not sure why he's on the market. darnit, there i go feel sorry for a fish on sale :s.


did anyone ever buy from sirinut betta farms before? the bags are smaller than the one i got Nelliel in. sirinut BF have the tiny square bags.


----------



## zepherina

im close to begging my mom to bid on him @[email protected] if i get him im naming him ghost ;3!


----------



## EvilVOG

Suprised you got that one and not this one:










probably cause it's double in price...


----------



## zepherina

oh no TRUST me, id die over a white one, but i really like the black in that greyish one. i want them all T-T


----------



## zepherina

ahh! evil is the CT in your avatar yours? 

hes gorrggeeouuussss!


----------



## nel3

zepherina said:


> im close to begging my mom to bid on him @[email protected] if i get him im naming him ghost ;3!


good luck with the silver one, ive almost made up my mind for my next one. so many nice betta, not enough space time and money for them all.


----------



## copperarabian

Isn't this guy pretty

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1322273252









I want this giant XD He's awesome, to bad for me lol
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1322214983









and this has something called a maple tail, but to me it just has really super messy fins, especially the caudal.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1322436299


----------



## EvilVOG

Yeah he's mine... Soon to be bred he needs a ct mate, going looking tomorrow


----------



## vilmarisv

copperarabian said:


>


I like his coloring... that yellow is very interesting. 
Also like this guy... I don't have HMPKs. I would snatch him up if he were a HM!


----------



## purplemuffin

So precious. <3 I can't wait to have a sorority..


----------



## bettalover2033

copperarabian said:


> and this has something called a maple tail, but to me it just has really super messy fins, especially the caudal.
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1322436299


IMO he is huge deformity and should not be sold. He is obviously a cull. I would take him in if he was free. I honestly dont think he is a quality fish.

-BL2033


----------



## copperarabian

bettalover2033 said:


> IMO he is huge deformity and should not be sold. He is obviously a cull. I would take him in if he was free. I honestly dont think he is a quality fish.
> 
> -BL2033


yeah  He barely has a anal fin, and the caudal is just weird. I do love the scales though lol.

There was this one breederI saw a while ago who had a fish with a extreme feathertail(Very short tail because of all the feathering too) and mentioned that if the fish doesn't sell they where going to breed it O.O I can see breeding a slight RT but something that extreme doesn't seem like a good idea.


----------



## bettalover2033

copperarabian said:


> yeah  He barely has a anal fin, and the caudal is just weird. I do love the scales though lol.
> 
> There was this one breederI saw a while ago who had a fish with a extreme feathertail(Very short tail because of all the feathering too) and mentioned that if the fish doesn't sell they where going to breed it O.O I can see breeding a slight RT but something that extreme doesn't seem like a good idea.


I don't ever think it is a good idea to breed Feather Tails because they are a great example of bad finnage and horrible genetics. Yes of course they are very pretty, but think about the well being of the fish and how it is suffering to swim in waters with any kind of current. Bettas aren't the best at swimming as it is. So with that much baggage and then making more, is torture to the other fish that are innocent and did nothing to deserve that.

The caudal is what they are calling a 3 DT, but honestly it is just another deformity that is trying to be cruelly brought to the attention of the more quality betta breeders.
Though that IS just my opinion.
-BL2033


----------



## Tisia

her bright red pectorals are adorable


----------



## diablo13

Hey guys, just wondering, for you Aquabid veterans out there, what are good American sellers? That combine shipping and have good shipping prices, etc.?


----------



## vilmarisv

There's great Us breeders. Personally, I've only dealt with Martinsmommy (awesome fish) and Basementbettas.
Shipping is what it is, breeders have no control of the costs. Most breeders will ship up to 4 fish in a box. Please be aware that fish need heatpacks and this will be an extra cost so shipping might seem a little higher but there's materials involved that need to be used.


----------



## diablo13

I'll check them out. This is a maybe thing, once I start my sorority I may buy 1 or 2 unusual colors. Maybe Green and Salamander. Thanks!


----------



## vilmarisv

You won't find anything from Martinsmommy listed now... I'm always in the lookout!
Basementbettas has a few copper and blue... And a very nice red female.


----------



## diablo13

Ah, I was about to ask about that. I looked up her feedback, and it said she wasn't a user? I found this seller with decent shipping( 16$ for priority, I believe$) and could be combined up to 7 fish, I think, but I forgot the name  I know Aquastar is know for selling culls and such, but is he decent on shipping and prices?


----------



## Tisia

*Martinismommy


----------



## diablo13

Ah, I spelled her name wrong. Thanks tisia


----------



## Tisia

np, oh, and Aquastar is a Thai seller so you'd have to do the whole transhipping thing. Hopdiggity is actually a transhipper so she sells imported fish without you having to pay transhipping fees. DarkMoon17 is selling some right now on here, not sure if she still has auctions up on AB as well. I think she can do something like 5 in an express box for $30 and 8 in a priority box for I think $15. she's got a thread in the classifieds


----------



## diablo13

I looked up Hopdiggity, she had some nice fish. I'll look up Darkmoon, is her aquabid account the same name as her account here?


----------



## bettalover2033

Tisia said:


> np, oh, and Aquastar is a Thai seller so you'd have to do the whole transhipping thing. Hopdiggity is actually a transhipper so she sells imported fish without you having to pay transhipping fees. DarkMoon17 is selling some right now on here, not sure if she still has auctions up on AB as well. I think she can do something like 5 in an express box for $30 and 8 in a priority box for I think $15. she's got a thread in the classifieds


I second DarkMoon17! She is a great person to work with and she will definitely give you what you are looking for if you take a look at her fish up for sale. DarkMoon17 takes really good care of her fish and they are healthy as ever. I suggest her more than I'd suggest anyone! She is here on the forum too which makes it even more beautiful!

-BL2033


----------



## bettalover2033

Tisia said:


> np, oh, and Aquastar is a Thai seller so you'd have to do the whole transhipping thing. Hopdiggity is actually a transhipper so she sells imported fish without you having to pay transhipping fees. DarkMoon17 is selling some right now on here, not sure if she still has auctions up on AB as well. I think she can do something like 5 in an express box for $30 and 8 in a priority box for I think $15. she's got a thread in the classifieds


I second DarkMoon17! She is a great person to work with and she will definitely give you what you are looking for if you take a look at her fish up for sale. DarkMoon17 takes really good care of her fish and they are healthy as ever. I suggest her more than I'd suggest anyone! She is here on the forum too which makes it even more efficient! Great shipper and nice attitude! She is the perfect person to order from and talk to when looking for some quality nice fish!

-BL2033


----------



## Tisia

diablo13 said:


> I looked up Hopdiggity, she had some nice fish. I'll look up Darkmoon, is her aquabid account the same name as her account here?


looks like Darkmoon13 is her ab name, but she doesn't have any up there right now. she does have pics of males still for sale near the bottom of this post


----------



## Pitluvs

Keep in mind some/most breeders don't offer a DOA on fish shipped with cheaper options.


----------



## vilmarisv

Love this guy's colors:


----------



## Jill90

All of these fish pictures are so amazing...gaaah I want one!


----------



## zepherina

Jill90 said:


> All of these fish pictures are so amazing...gaaah I want one!


i feel your pain! i want one too :[


----------



## Tisia

so pretty! love her little yellow ventrals!


----------



## zepherina

awww ,shes cutteee!!!!!


----------



## Yaoilover12397

bah..that seller owes me a credit....mayt use it on the girl up top..


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Ohmygoodness....I reaaaaaaaaaaaaaally want him :| I'm growing a real soft spot for plakats!!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1322624547


----------



## bettalover2033

I know how you feel. I couldn't wait till i got my HMPK's and I cant wait to get them now!

-BL2033


----------



## BeautifulBetta

They're just AWESOME!!  I wish there were more here! Also wish I had a pretty lady for my silver/red boy haha. The only women he could have contact with, who AReNT VT's, are a royal blue hm, or a yellow/black ct female haha. Guess the crowntail wouldnt be too bad, but Peekaboo is so FREAKING FAT. rofl.


----------



## GreenTea

*BeautifulBetta* - Rattanaporn is awesome! I got my giants from her. She will most likely offer a discount if you buy more than one and ask about a discount. She's the breeder who sent me a "replacement" fish for one who had permanent swim bladders issues because of shipping that had nothing to do with her. I also like buying from her because she's a woman and loves her fish.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Oh thats awesome! Is she located in US or Thailand?


----------



## mjoy79

I love this guy. His ventral fins are huge!


----------



## bettalover2033

mjoy79 said:


> I love this guy. His ventral fins are huge!


Wow his ventral's are big! Nice colors on him too.


----------



## tpocicat

Just thought I'd show you the male I just bought on Aquabid.

I've paid for him, but still haven't heard from Basement Bettas, hope I hear soon.


----------



## peaches3221

my first aquabid buy, still waiting to bid, probably will have him by the end of the week SO EXITED!!!


----------



## Jill90

@mjoy amazing colors on that one!

tpocicat and peaches congrats on the new fish! They are both beautiful, I'm excited for you!!


----------



## peaches3221

thanks! :-D



Jill90 said:


> All of these fish pictures are so amazing...gaaah I want one!


I know how u feel, I've been waiting for like a year, kinda hard to find a seller in the US and I cant afford international shipping.


----------



## bettalover2033

Nice male! Are you planning to breed him? That doesnt sound much like what basementbettas would do, but im sure they'll contact you soon.

Good Luck with him and let us know when you have him.


----------



## tpocicat

I have a red/black HM female with amazing fins waiting for him. 

I won on Wednesday, sent an email to her on Thursday along with paying for him on Paypal. Yesterday I also sent an email to her asking her when he will be sent, and still no answer. It's really hard trying to be patient. LOL


----------



## bettalover2033

peaches3221 said:


> my first aquabid buy, still waiting to bid, probably will have him by the end of the week SO EXITED!!!


That beauty is from Chard56 isn't he?


----------



## cajunamy

You guys need to keep a lookout for a koi for me! Preferably halfmoon but any tail type will do! Although I can't really buy anything right now X_X


----------



## PitGurl

love this guy....


----------



## PitGurl

Awesome CT...


----------



## tpocicat

I heard from Basement Bettas yesterday. He is being shipped today, I'll be getting him tomorrow. I can hardly wait!


----------



## zepherina

PitGurl said:


> Awesome CT...


i. love. him. O_O


----------



## SDragon

tokala said:


> I will start, this guy caught my eye today, wow! never heard of the breeder either.


That is the prettiest fish ever! My dream fish.


----------



## SDragon

these are all so pretty. I wish that I could buy from Aquabid but i think you have to have paypal. I'm only 14.


----------



## tpocicat

I'm SOOOO UPSET!!!! The red/black male I bought and paid to have sent overnight arrived dead. No heat pack, so he died.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Awww frick that sucks :'( I'm sorry


----------



## copperarabian

D: That's so sad! Where was he coming from?


----------



## tpocicat

Basement Bettas if she had only asked me if I wanted to pay extra for a heat pack, I would have. I'm afraid I didn't read her post as closely as I should have. When I bought from Karen, she automatically added one, and I expected the same from Basement Bettas.


----------



## zepherina

awwww :[ that sucks, im sorry.


----------



## tpocicat

:BIGweepy:I'll never buy from Basement Bettas again. First of all, I never heard from her until Sunday saying he would be sent yesterday, no question of whether I wanted a heat back or anything. Karen (Martinismommy) sent her's with a heatpack included without asking or extra cost. It's a very hard lesson to learn.
Thanks for your understanding:BIGweepy::BIGweepy::BIGweepy:


----------



## copperarabian

Have you talked to basement bettas again? would they let you buy another betta at a discounted price if you explain to them what happened?


----------



## copperarabian

pretty guy from aquastar


----------



## tpocicat

I don't know...I tried several times to cotact her right after I won the bid, and again when I paid her, and one time after that. She never contacted me but once to tell me that he was being shipped Monday.

I could try when I get home. My daughter has already taken the pic and emailed her. I'll see if she even responds to that.

Ok, I just sent her a message through Aquabid. I'll let you know if she responds.


----------



## copperarabian

awesome, hopefully it will be good news.


Some more pretty fish from aquabid
This guy is just stunning D: $25(buy it now) seems like a steal for these guys
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1323274754









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1323274740


----------



## peaches3221

:shock2: OMG THOSE ARE SOO PRETTY!!! $25 is really good but shipping from Thailand must be super expensive


----------



## copperarabian

I don't know very much about buying from Thailand but isn't it pretty cheap because the breeders combine other people's fish with yours?


----------



## irbyma7297

AB is way over priced to me! Why not buy a cheaper betta from Chard56?
I am still waiting for some pics from him, lol, but it's probably 'cause i emailed him, like, 50 times, each time i asked if he had a different type, i learned that RT and FT bettas are deformed.


----------



## mjoy79

Chard56 is on aquabid


----------



## copperarabian

I don't think 20-25 is overpriced for a HM, it is expensive but it's only like $10 more then a HM at the petco's I go to, so 10 extra dollars for a really nice fish? although once you add the shipping.... then it's a lot >.>


----------



## purplemuffin

I agree, I don't think it's overpriced(of course I'm saving up for an 800 dollar snake, so I'm used to animals being higher prices LOL). I paid 25+ shipping for my betta, and he was worth every penny! I think cheaper is great, but if you are breeding price shouldn't affect your choices in the way quality does. You may be able to find quality at a good deal, but it should be the quality first, price second.  For a pet though, pay whatever you feel comfortable paying I guess!


----------



## Pitluvs

I personally wouldn't buy from AB unless it was a large number for breeding stock. You can't get fish like AB Bettas at the pet store here, but I only want pets and I have a local breeder. Her's are $10-$15 each and shipping is $20 flat. Not bad if you ask me. I did the AB once, $80 later I had a dead fish in 2 days


----------



## zepherina

copperarabian said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1323274740


 o0o0o0o hes gorgeous.


----------



## monroe0704

Here's my newest win  I plan to outcross my next spawn with him. I'm not 100% sure, since I'm just beginning my venture down the metallic/dragon avenue, but I'm under the impression that he's a metallic, not a dragon (correct me if you know your stuff lol)... either way, gorgeous with fairly decent form


----------



## copperarabian

monroe0704 said:


> Here's my newest win  I plan to outcross my next spawn with him. I'm not 100% sure, since I'm just beginning my venture down the metallic/dragon avenue, but I'm under the impression that he's a metallic, not a dragon (correct me if you know your stuff lol)... either way, gorgeous with fairly decent form


wow, he's the color of a champagne wedding dress, and he looks like a dragon betta to me, I think it's just harder to tell since he doesn't have a darker color underneath the scales


----------



## monroe0704

copperarabian said:


> wow, he's the color of a champagne wedding dress, and he looks like a dragon betta to me, I think it's just harder to tell since he doesn't have a darker color underneath the scales


It IS tough to tell on a light betta lol! I love the champagne comparison, it's perfect! I might need to name him Korbel or something haha


----------



## tpocicat

monroe0704, what a beautiful betta!!! I'm sure he will father some wonderful fry.


----------



## yayagirl1209

@Monroe.... he's beautiful!

Want!!!!


----------



## PewPewPew

Sigh. My fish from Hopdiggidy arrived very DOA today. Packaging was a bit..weird (compared to the other times), one heat pack for middle of December, big wound on his underside, and was dead probably only a day or two into shipping. Her disclaimer is 15 minutes from the time its DOA to when you send her an email, which is a bit much. I understand an hour, but jeez. I had the unboxing vid, he's dead. I cant kill him even more in that extra bit of time.

Awesome. Not gonna buy from her again, which is a same. Saddened mostly because my roommie got him as a Christmas gift to help ease Baller dying. ...Great.


----------



## tpocicat

So sorry, same thing happened to me, different breeder, Very painful I know.
15 minutes makes no sense! Most of them at least give you an hour.


----------



## Sweeda88

I'm sorry, Alyssa. That's awful. I was really looking forward to seeing pictures of him. He was gorgeous. =(


----------



## PewPewPew

He was, Eda. Im so saddened. He didnt need to die of cold :'c


----------



## FuulieQ

monroe0704 said:


> Here's my newest win  I plan to outcross my next spawn with him. I'm not 100% sure, since I'm just beginning my venture down the metallic/dragon avenue, but I'm under the impression that he's a metallic, not a dragon (correct me if you know your stuff lol)... either way, gorgeous with fairly decent form


That was YOU? Oh thank god!  Now I might get to see more of this guy! He is so smackdown gorgeous. I went to add that photo to my fish album and I already had.


----------



## PewPewPew

FOOOLIIIEEKKIIEEWWWW Imissedyou ;^;


----------



## Zappity

*drooling* God, all these fish are sooo gorgeous!! 
I really want him;
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1323645962


----------



## diablo13

I want them so badly........

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1324008819

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1323574434

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1323623087


----------



## purplemuffin

Oh man, I'm loving that lavender female as well!


----------



## diablo13

I know, and she's only like $20, including shipping! She's like a lavender cambo.....she looks like a Midna


----------



## Sprinkles

Getting back into fish is going to make me more broke than I already am. I want this first guy something fierce. And the last guy. Heck I want them all. D:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1323859443

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1323859695

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1323875187


----------



## mjoy79

Sprinkles said:


> Getting back into fish is going to make me more broke than I already am. I want this first guy something fierce. And the last guy. Heck I want them all. D:
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1323859443
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1323859695
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1323875187


Those are nice!


----------



## FuulieQ

pewpewpew said:


> foooliiieekkiieewwww imissedyou ;^;


peewwwwww i missed you teewwwwwwww /;_;/


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Okay, I know this isn't aquabid, but WOW..I didn't know where else to post this, its insane!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hrJ9msA-Ws&feature=related

Biggest pectorals I've EVER seen. Beautiful, but really inconvenient haha


----------



## Zappity

BeautifulBetta said:


> Okay, I know this isn't aquabid, but WOW..I didn't know where else to post this, its insane!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hrJ9msA-Ws&feature=related
> 
> Biggest pectorals I've EVER seen. Beautiful, but really inconvenient haha


Omg that's awesome! But how does the poor thing swim? D:


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Haha I was wondering the same thing! Like, holy! What a pain rofl


----------



## mwalters400

Personally, I think this is spectacular! Love to watch it swim. There's so much action and it's so graceful. I only have males because I thought females were dull, but this could change my mind. What do the corresponding males look like?


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Thats a male plakat, I believe. But! THere are alot of beautiful females out there 
HEre's one of my girls, who's definitely not dull haha. She was an aquabid girl










Theres lots of beautiful ladies on AB, it's convenient too, because most of the time, you can make a sorority and keep the girls together, in a big enough tank anyway.


----------



## mwalters400

It does look like a male, but according to the original YouTube posting, it's a female. I wonder? Anyway, your female is definitely NOT dull. What do you suppose is the genetic potential for females to approach the finnage and coloration of males? Being able to put multiple colorful, large-finned females in a large tank would be so cool.


----------



## Zappity

BeautifulBetta said:


> Haha I was wondering the same thing! Like, holy! What a pain rofl


I know!! omg, look at these  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_I6wQvgdq3I&feature=related
*drool*


----------



## purplemuffin

mwalters400 said:


> It does look like a male, but according to the original YouTube posting, it's a female. I wonder? Anyway, your female is definitely NOT dull. What do you suppose is the genetic potential for females to approach the finnage and coloration of males? Being able to put multiple colorful, large-finned females in a large tank would be so cool.


I don't know about large fins, but I will say females sometimes tend to have even more vibrant colors than males! They are incredibly impressive. Look at sorority pictures by greentea--or anyone one this site who has a sorority! These ladies can be fantastic.


----------



## mjoy79

Today's drool-worthy pics


----------



## mwalters400

Didn't mean to rile the ladies. Certainly among humans there's no question about who's prettier. But I just haven't seen many pretty females among the bettas available locally (I do have a definite predilection for large fins). However, I'm going to be looking more closely at the females on AQ and in this thread from now on.


----------



## purplemuffin

Found some long finned ladies for you!  Check out the halfmoon ladies..they seem to have the longest fins!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1323847809









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1323865587









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1323966052









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1323966057










That was just through browsing the first few pages of HMs on aquabid!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Awww theyre all so beautiful!! <3


----------



## Pitluvs

I was always blah about females, since our local store on had blue/red VT. But I bought 3 girls from a breeder (2 blue dragon HM and a black lace CT) and I was hooked. I have a black/red VT and a Lavender VT that are amazing, and cute little Cellophane and Cambodian VT girls. I adore them just as much as my males 

A few I like:

This one reminds me of Spidey <3



























Love this guys form:


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Seriously want that second female from the bottom! <3 soooo pretty. I love mustard gas


----------



## bettalover2033

The MG looks so beautiful, he looks like he was photoshopped!


----------



## mwalters400

purplemuffin said:


> Found some long finned ladies for you!  Check out the halfmoon ladies..they seem to have the longest fins!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1323847809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1323865587
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1323966052
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1323966057
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was just through browsing the first few pages of HMs on aquabid!


Thank you. Those are stunning! It's hard to believe they're females, especially the last one.


----------



## PitGurl

I don't normally like rosetails but this guy is eye catching. I think part of it is his intense color. He looks to have some doubletail in his genes with that wide dorsal.


----------



## Pitluvs

I'm loving that one Pit!


----------



## purplemuffin

Felt like sharing more betta lady love!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Oh that last girl is just stealing my heart! <3


----------



## mwalters400

These are beautiful ladies. Question: If they weren't identified as females on AQ, would you be able to tell from the picture? If so, how? That white/red dragon PK is stunning, but I would have taken it for a male without contrary information.


----------



## Litlover11

Those are all beautiful, but I really love the color on the last one! I adore female bettas, I think they have such awesome personalities!


----------



## purplemuffin

Their general body shape tells me they are ladies, not to mention the big white egg spot on their bellies! Even the dragon pk's fins and body..Just doesn't look like a boy. 

The ladies with the longer fins are more obviously girls when you consider these are probably the siblings of those insanely huge finned male halfmoons! 

Other people can probably explain the difference better.


----------



## mwalters400

Aha! Thank you. The egg spot is a giveaway. It probably takes more experience than I have to make the distinction by body shape alone, but I'm beginning to see your point.


----------



## purplemuffin

I'll show pictures of pairs, in case anyone else is interested in knowing the difference. 

Halfmoons..easy usually..just look at those fins! haha! But you can also see that big thick body the lady has, as opposed to the streamlined male body









Female:








Short finned male:









(Greentea, hope you don't mind me borrowing your pictures as another example!)



















 the short finned ones are hard to see at first, but it makes sense after a while. Though of course, with very young fish it can be hard to tell!


----------



## Pitluvs

I just love love love this girl!!


----------



## purplemuffin

For some reason to me she looks like she should be in Tron or something. It's those neon colors against the dark! Cool stuff!


----------



## smellsfishie

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1324134093

Purdee....


----------



## DarkMoon17

I've been watching that one... He's so beautiful and I really miss having crowntails around. They have the best personalities. But $35... that's a bit much for me.


----------



## mjoy79

Yep that one is gorgeous!! I wish I was buying bettas right now....but i'm not


----------



## DarkMoon17

Unfortunately, I just got fish in yesterdays shipment and that copper CT is bid only. If he had been "buy now" he would be here in America today lol


----------



## annamonkeyfish

I would so buy these if I could!


----------



## purplemuffin

I'm growing so fond of the 'traditional' pk look. I really might have to get a gorgeous pk male someday!






































Such interesting colors! I like how some are very very dark but have that 'glow' of color to them. And the girls are my favorite when they are colorful like this one up here. I wish most PKs weren't 'fighters' because I imagine a sorority would be out of the question, LOL!


----------



## bettalover2033

@Pitluv: His caudal almost looks like it was "Traced" or "Drawn."

@purplemuffin: The green lace female looks beautiful. Like splattered paint on her.


----------



## purplemuffin

I know, she is tugging at my heart, I want to get her. I don't think I can afford to get another betta just yet though. Oh but she is beautiful!


----------



## newarkhiphop

Chard has a beautiful halfmoon up










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1324588205


----------



## watergale

i found this one on aquabid, no tank to buy it, wish i could thought she is beautiful


----------



## PitGurl

Love him....


----------



## Chard56

Absolutely breathtaking! I would love to have that one.


----------



## PewPewPew

I agree, I love that color.


----------



## bettalover2033

The marble pattern on his body alone is just fantastic!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Ahhhhh...i need to get off Aquabid!!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1324746008










Candy cane fishy! Haha
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1324789283


----------



## Tisia

cutest little mouth!


----------



## peaches3221

Tisia said:


> cutest little mouth!


when I saw that I thought of lady gaga :lol:


----------



## Tisia

lol, my bf actually said the same thing when I showed him the pic


----------



## callmeconfused

If i had not just bought a sad little crowntail male at wally-world, this would be mine!


----------



## peaches3221

Tisia said:


> lol, my bf actually said the same thing when I showed him the pic



LOL buy him and name him paparazzi


----------



## Bambi

One of the prettiest vailtails i've seen in a LONG time being sold by Chard56. :3 He's very tempting and I might scoop him up if he's still there in a couple days.


----------



## zepherina

Tisia said:


> cutest little mouth!


i need him.....now.


----------



## GreenTea

When I saw that Tisia I thought of you. My bf asked me what I wanted for Christmas, and I said idk, fish stuff? He loves orange, it's his favorite color, so he picked out these two and said well do you like these? I was like omg yes!!! So he said, "ok bid on them, happy birthday!" So woot! I'll have them shipped when it warms up a bit, I have terrible luck with DOAs!

Male -










Female -


----------



## Tisia

love the male's coloring!



zepherina said:


> i need him.....now.


doesn't looking at that face just make you smile? lol


----------



## zepherina

Tisia said:


> love the male's coloring!
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't looking at that face just make you smile? lol


ugh, hes so cute >.<!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

That black and white male is just...OMFG. Yes please. 
Also those oranges are inCREDIBLE.


----------



## Tisia

love this guy's coloring


----------



## MMad1121

Quit it!!! Dorms not big enough for all these!!


----------



## betta lover1507

am gonna get this girl soon, hopefully. finally my parents agreed to get me a AB girl, take a look:








isn't she pretty can't wait to get her


----------



## MMad1121

Wow! Pretty girl!


----------



## PewPewPew

Oh wow, I like her. She's got a nice long body, I like females like that. Cute face, too!


----------



## tpocicat

She's gorgeous!


----------



## MMad1121

I didn't know females were able to grow their fins like that!!! I always thought they stayed super short...


----------



## purplemuffin

With how long finned a lot of HM males are getting, I'm not surprised female HMs are getting longer fins as well!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

WOW those fins are seriously beautiful  And so long for a lady! I'm impressed


----------



## PixelatedPaint

Hubba hubba












http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1325238257











http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1325288382


----------



## betta lover1507

i seened that bottom male, pretty but whats the matter with his sticking out scale =\

also i already have a medium long fin girls


----------



## Zappity

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1325271473
*drool* if only I had a spare $200 lying around..


----------



## mjoy79

LOL. somebody did. It is sold


----------



## PixelatedPaint

There were like 3 different people going bid crazy on it. Expect that betta to have many babies. xD


----------



## PitGurl

The same person won the auction for the other steel dragon and that one only sold for $20. People be crazy :crazy:.


----------



## vilmarisv

Funny thing is most of these auctions have a BIN price.


----------



## purplemuffin

yeah, I don't get why people don't click the 'buy it now' button more often! If I saw a betta I really really wanted...and it looked like others might be voting too..Uhh, sorry!


----------



## PitGurl

I guess people hope no one will bid against them and the bid will stay the same. Normally the bin price is higher then the auction price because the seller knows they may or may not be losing money doing bin. I did bin for my dragon plakat because I've seen how much the sellers dragons go for, I knew I'd be outbid. I've always done bin with fish I really want.


----------



## betta lover1507

YEA I GOT THE BETTA !!  am soo happy she also is in express shipping so it would come, in sunday? since new years eve is tomarrow, i can't wait how she looks in person >-<


----------



## Chard56

I don't know about your post office but I'm pretty sure all of them are closed on Sundays. It being New years day they will be closed Monday as well. You won't be seeing your Betta until Tuesday if then.


----------



## flowerslegacy

Chard is correct. My husband works for the US Postal Service. All US Post Offices are closed on Sunday's and do not deliver any mail, even Express. Since New Years Day falls on Sunday, they are observing the holiday on Monday. If your seller were to send it tomorrow (Saturday) then it would arrive Tuesday at the earliest. However, based on the holiday weekend, the seller may decide to wait until Tuesday to ship him so he doesn't sit around in a post office for a few days. This would mean you would get him Wednesday at the earliest or possibly Thursday, depending on when the shipper physically delivers the fish to the postal service. For example, if you live on the West Coast and the seller is on the East Coast, then the seller needs to deliver the fish to the post office prior to 11:00a to guarantee a next day deliver clear across the country. But if the shipment isn't that far, then the seller can deliver it to the postal service later in the day and you could get it the next day. Unfortuantly "live animals" are not guarantee for next day delivery either. We usually receive them the next day, but the postal service has to handle them differently to insure a safe trip. So in reality, they can take two days to insure a live delivery. Worst case is the seller sends it Tuesday and you get him Thursday. Sorry for the long rant. Just filling in the details.


----------



## PitGurl

Awesomeness....


----------



## Betta Slave

My gosh, that boy is gorgeous, my two favorite colors... XD... >.> Do want...


----------



## betta lover1507

yea i forgot no mail on sundaything  am getting her on wednesday


----------



## BeautifulBetta

WOW...I really like how his scales aren't completely black and the red shows through...Thats incredible! I'd totally call him Demon or something haha


----------



## GreenTea

I saw him earlier, should have bid... Now someone else has. It'll look REALLY cool when he marbles full black with the red head and everything!


----------



## PitGurl

It took a lot of self-control not to bid on him.


----------



## Fawnleaf

Oh my gosh! He is stunning! Congratulations! Are you planning on spawning him?


----------



## bettalover2033

PitGurl said:


> Awesomeness....


Oh goodness! Now that is one dream betta! Amazing color on him and the black scales are a good touch!


----------



## MMad1121

Eeeeekkk ohmygoooooodness!!! I hate being subscribed to this thread!!! Look what you guys have done to me!!! I'm a betta addict!!!

I want: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1325523601


----------



## vilmarisv

I've been admiring him...


----------



## PixelatedPaint

I want!!! Q.Q Too bad theres only one trans-shipper for my location and its hella expensive...and its freezing out...O.O!!! I want!


----------



## PitGurl

@ PixelatedPaint- I love his color. Too bad his rosetail gene caused some scale deformities. He'd make a pretty pet though .


----------



## PitGurl

This guy's color is cool. I'm sure his fins will turn all red though but it would be awesome if he stayed this color.


----------



## betta lover1507

pitgurl he is soo pretty 0-0 i love the guy's colors


----------



## nochoramet

I wanted to wait to make sure he survived because he was a bit sickly when he came to me, but here's Foo  I got him from Blimp at the beginning of December and man... he is hot stuff. <3 <3

First is his AB photo, then the others are from tonight.


----------



## hmckin20

PitGurl said:


> This guy's color is cool. I'm sure his fins will turn all red though but it would be awesome if he stayed this color.




wowoooww, this guy is gorgeous!


----------



## Zappity

I don't usually like CT's, but...*drool*
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1325614999
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1325615930
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1325616337
omg..
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1325621153
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettaswt&1325618709


----------



## PixelatedPaint

I just love inky spots... xD <3


----------



## betta lover1507

those are really pretty i like the first one the most

and that orange dalamation is super pretty 0-0


----------



## newarkhiphop

i want  ever since i got my first CT, ive wanted each ive seen


----------



## betta lover1507

omg 0-o"...... i love solid whites...... a bit too much....NOOOOO D: I WANNAA!!!


----------



## animallover4lyfe

GreenTea said:


> When I saw that Tisia I thought of you. My bf asked me what I wanted for Christmas, and I said idk, fish stuff? He loves orange, it's his favorite color, so he picked out these two and said well do you like these? I was like omg yes!!! So he said, "ok bid on them, happy birthday!" So woot! I'll have them shipped when it warms up a bit, I have terrible luck with DOAs!
> 
> Male -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Female -


Ugh!!! Im so mad at you! Lol you were the other bidder? I really wanted that male so badly  i am so curious to see him! When r u getting him?


----------



## PixelatedPaint

I think everyone has already noticed my love for inky patterns...<333


----------



## Tikibirds

I like bold colors


----------



## betta lover1507

i love this guy but he is around $60 0-o:








this is pretty too :


----------



## Tisia

love this guy's dal looking ventrals and beard


----------



## betta lover1507

omg she is soooo pretty 0-0 :








i love her >.<


----------



## PixelatedPaint

Tisia said:


> love this guy's dal looking ventrals and beard



I love it!


----------



## PixelatedPaint

I just love orange...<3










She is so cute..


----------



## MMad1121

You guys are driving me nuts! I'm tryin to be a good, studious college student, and here I am sitting in class, and my iPhone insists on reminding me that the Aquabid forum has been updated AGAIN!!! And of course, what do I do? Check, of course. So much for being a good student!

:shake:


----------



## MMad1121

ZOMG pixel...I want, no, NEED that orange one!!!


----------



## PixelatedPaint

If only trans shipping wasnt so expensive here. Honestly cannot afford 150 a betta. I think the rate is like 130 a betta and 200 for 6or so...xD

Most of the ones I*posted would be mine if the rates were lower. xD


----------



## GreenTea

Animallover, he won't be here for a few weeks. Sorry! My bf and I really wanted him too. I lost an auction on a girl I'd bid on for a week if it makes you feel better. I'm also planning on spawning him with that girl, if that makes you feel better?


----------



## Tisia




----------



## GreenTea

I was about to bid on him for my final slot but two people already did! Holy cow! He's awesome.


----------



## alysalouise

I love this guy
AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettashmp1325987753 - red ear red dragon hmpk - Ends: Sat Jan 7 2012 - 07:55:53 PM CDT


And this one
AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettashmp1325987865 - orange dragon hmpk - Ends: Sat Jan 7 2012 - 07:57:45 PM CDT


----------



## Tikibirds




----------



## GreenTea

Found my last boy - had to buy now or someone else woulda. Tiki I love that CT, usually I'm not into them. He's been there for awhile, are you going to get him?


----------



## Tikibirds

I would love to get him but not sure I can afford him at the moment. Plus if he arrived in NY before me, my mother would end up putting him in the same 10 gallon tank as my sisters 2 goldfish :evil: 

I dont really like CT's but he is purdy :-D They remind me of spiders.

GT - you have gotten a few from thailand, right? About how much is the final cost, with shipping and everything?? 

That guy looks like he had a mishap with some lipstick. Its cute

This guy is pretty cool looking too


----------



## GreenTea

Yeah sometimes when the fins are just right I think they look lovely! I don't know what makes them "right," probably fin proportion to head and to the other fins. I feel like that with hmpks too, I'm super specific. Almost has to be something I've never seen before, or something I've seen before done perfectly, with good ray branching, and combined with the feeling you get when you see the perfect betta  Sometimes I see a technically perfect betta and there's no feeling for me so I'm not interested. Other times I see a perfect super blue dragon, which is sort of "boring" you know? An all blue betta, but something about him or her will jump out at me. Do you or does anyone else have experiences like this?

I've imported probably 25 bettas or so, all from Thailand from various breeders through Jennifer Vivernos. Let's say you win a fish for $15. Add $5 to ship to U.S., so we're at $20. For that one fish with overnight shipping and all that goes with it, you're up to about $58 for fish and shipping to your home. Adding fish to the shipping cost is only like $3 a fish after that initial high cost. But... then you have the $20 - however much you want to spend per fish adding onto total cost. 

I'd say I've spent around a $500? Not really sure to be honest. Probably more actually, it's kind of amazing when you sit to think about it. Part of the reason for this is I have had an unusually high frequency of DOA fish. Shipping is non-refundable, so getting a replacement fish costs you another $35 in shipping, or more. I've had like 6 or 7 DOA fish, and I'm almost 100% positive it's the mail carriers here. They give the wrong people the wrong stuff all the time, and hardly anyone else has DOA's, even with priority shipping which is slower. This time, I'm going to have Jennifer write THIS SIDE UP - LIVE ANIMAL on the box 1000 times and hope it makes a difference.


----------



## kfryman

Hey I have a question about aquabid. If a bid on an item without buying it now, I would just wait for the action to be fully closed then do I contact the seller and give him or her my info? Sorry about the stupid question I just really need to win the plants lol.


----------



## GreenTea

No it's ok. Yeah you just have to wait until the auction runs out. I always go to the auction at the very end to make sure no one outbids me. You get a notification from aquabid saying you've won, and you can reply to that (it will go to the seller) or you can wait for the seller to contact you. Sometimes they already have your information as provided by aquabid, other times they will just ask you for it at auction end.


----------



## Tisia

GreenTea said:


> I was about to bid on him for my final slot but two people already did! Holy cow! He's awesome.


he really is. was kind of wondering what the babies would look like if he was bred with the little black girl you're bidding on for me, lol. he'd probably make awesome babies with Betty too if he was big enough for her


----------



## PitGurl

@ Greentea-Are you still bidding on that red/black marble or are you finished? I was really hoping you'd get him :-D.


----------



## GreenTea

I think I'm finished... I have 3 of my own to pay for as well as one for Tisia as a gift for helping care for my fry when I was away. As much as I like him, I'll still have rent to pay next month, you know? So that's deterring me. But ... I keep going back to look. We shall see.


----------



## angiessa

OMG, WANT!!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1325920509


----------



## betta lover1507

there very pretty 0-0

lady amaya decided to jump over to phantom's side and she got beat up gahh! D: lucky there was no eggs and when i seen them phantom was just staring at her (as if in gaze.... freak).


----------



## Tikibirds

> Yeah sometimes when the fins are just right I think they look lovely! I don't know what makes them "right," probably fin proportion to head and to the other fins. I feel like that with hmpks too, I'm super specific. Almost has to be something I've never seen before, or something I've seen before done perfectly, with good ray branching, and combined with the feeling you get when you see the perfect betta  Sometimes I see a technically perfect betta and there's no feeling for me so I'm not interested. Other times I see a perfect super blue dragon, which is sort of "boring" you know? An all blue betta, but something about him or her will jump out at me. Do you or does anyone else have experiences like this?
> 
> I've imported probably 25 bettas or so, all from Thailand from various breeders through Jennifer Vivernos. Let's say you win a fish for $15. Add $5 to ship to U.S., so we're at $20. For that one fish with overnight shipping and all that goes with it, you're up to about $58 for fish and shipping to your home. Adding fish to the shipping cost is only like $3 a fish after that initial high cost. But... then you have the $20 - however much you want to spend per fish adding onto total cost.
> 
> I'd say I've spent around a $500? Not really sure to be honest. Probably more actually, it's kind of amazing when you sit to think about it. Part of the reason for this is I have had an unusually high frequency of DOA fish. Shipping is non-refundable, so getting a replacement fish costs you another $35 in shipping, or more. I've had like 6 or 7 DOA fish, and I'm almost 100% positive it's the mail carriers here. They give the wrong people the wrong stuff all the time, and hardly anyone else has DOA's, even with priority shipping which is slower. This time, I'm going to have Jennifer write THIS SIDE UP - LIVE ANIMAL on the box 1000 times and hope it makes a difference.


OK. I think when i get back to NY, I may look into getting some fish from AB. I was always afraid to ship them up here due to the extreme cold. I think I may look for some giants and try breeding again. 

For me, it's all about color. I don't seem to care too much how perfect the fins or rays are. They needs to look pretty. OR if i see them in their cup and they give me "the look", they usually end up comming home with me.


----------



## alysalouise

Here's a few i would love to get if i could for breeding

Males
AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettashmp1326289418 - WHITE DRAGON HMPK MALE - Ends: Wed Jan 11 2012 - 07:43:38 AM CDT


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1326280703 <<<LOVE this guy!



Females
AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettashmp1326371388 - *** WHITE PLATINUM FEMALE #154 *** - Ends: Thu Jan 12 2012 - 06:29:48 AM CDT


AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettashmp1326356403 - BLACK DRAGON HMPK, DD071281132 - Ends: Thu Jan 12 2012 - 02:20:03 AM CDT


AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettashmp1326118194 - ### Female pink butterfly ### - Ends: Mon Jan 9 2012 - 08:09:54 AM CDT


AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettashmp1326440137 - +++Female - Mastard Full Mask+++ - Ends: Fri Jan 13 2012 - 01:35:37 AM CDT


----------



## purplemuffin

Wow! I am so in love with that second male!


----------



## alysalouise

purplemuffin said:


> Wow! I am so in love with that second male!


 
I am too! He is jaw dropping
Just wonder what female would be best for him

I think they need a top view picture of him, cause it looks as if he has a yellow stripe going from his head to his tail


----------



## Foxell

I want this guy sooooo bad


----------



## PixelatedPaint




----------



## livingart

O.M.G. I was just looking at that orange/red marble. So beautiful, it's painful!


----------



## PixelatedPaint

I know right! The inkyness...the cellophane..the *drool*.


----------



## livingart

This one reminds me of a blue china tea set


----------



## GreenTea

He is so gorgeous, I love his blue eyes. I also really like the cellophane and red betta, it's hard to tell about his branching though and his fins are a little short for my taste, it could just be because he's young. Either way, he is stunning!


----------



## Tisia

I think this might be his sister. so cute


----------



## GreenTea

Oh they are darling... I love his fish. Too bad they are so expensive.


----------



## Tisia

yeah, $40 buy it now for her
love these guy's colors








http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashmp1326280712.jpg[/IMG

edit:
she's pretty cute too, and in the u.s.
[IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v242/betta5/marble-female.jpg


----------



## Rjb5584

Bleh...Way too many awesome fish in the past 3 pages of this thread. So wish I could buy even 1 of these!


----------



## PixelatedPaint

livingart said:


> This one reminds me of a blue china tea set


OMG! So handsome! I am usually not keen on blues but oh my!


----------



## livingart

PixelatedPaint said:


> OMG! So handsome! I am usually not keen on blues but oh my!


Yeah, blue isn't what I'm usually drawn toward. But, wow,his blue is just the right blue to go with the white. Oh, why couldn't $200 just fall into my lap?! I'd buy him and the girl!


----------



## PixelatedPaint

I feel the same. they both look like a slightly iced over pond at twilight. So crisp and almost delicate looking. The price on the fish is seldom too high for me..its the Trans shipping fee over 100 bucks which deters me.


----------



## Tikibirds

I got a walmart girl that looks almost identical, except mine has a mustache. And she has a bit more color










I don;t really have any good pics of her...This is the best one. Her colors kind of remind me of a 60's sofa. I think all 3 of these ladies could rival any of the ones on aquabid. The big one was all white when I got her. Sadly she died.


----------



## betta lover1507

they do look the same, the one from aqua bid is a HM geno. but sorry for the lost


----------



## Tisia

this pic just makes me giggle


----------



## PixelatedPaint

Tisia said:


> this pic just makes me giggle





I want them all omg!!! I just made that same face!


----------



## Tisia

hahahaha, that's awesome, lol

I really should ban myself from AB
love his face


----------



## GreenTea

Tisia you better believe I'm looking at all of those right now and deciding.


----------



## alysalouise

GreenTea said:


> Tisia you better believe I'm looking at all of those right now and deciding.


 
hehe just cant help it haha, their just so stunning! I would buy every one i liked if i could, but that'd be ALOT lol and i wouldnt have the time and space for all of them haha


----------



## Tisia

lol. I love the first one's face but love 2 and 4's coloring. 3 kind of looks like a pale version of the orange guy you're getting (but I like the one you're getting better, lol)


----------



## GreenTea

I really like the red one too. I like the cellophane in the fins. The thing with marbles is imagining what they will look like in a few months. That really determines whether or not I fall in love.


----------



## Tisia

yeah, it's hard to know for sure

!!!!









edit: looks like s/he is in the process of putting up auctions right now, more beauties every time I look


----------



## PixelatedPaint

I really love this one! Hes got some orange spots in his fins...<3













































Well I prefer HMPKs and PKS over all other kinds of bettas. I just love them so much! But wow to these HMs...*O*


----------



## PixelatedPaint

I swear I was working on my post before you posted! xD we have some similar tastes..o.o


----------



## Tisia

lol. I love marbles, and Ploybettas seems to have a lot of really unique looking ones up right now


----------



## Tikibirds

I want the mustache one!

he is purdy but not for $100


----------



## reuszepa

If I only had a cycled tank ready, I'd go for this guy.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1326030677

Check out the video. He's got an attitude.


----------



## nel3

i wouldnt mind having wild betta in the future. they may not be as colorful but its something different.

i love the white purple and blue HM. absolutely stunning, wish i had space for him.


----------



## Rjb5584

ARG! The ones on the last page are way too incredible! And mustaches?! How am I supposed to get out of poverty with fish with super sweet 'staches for sale?! And the red PK with the rays that look like frames holding the red butterfly pattern?! Seriously?! I'm supposed to resist _that_? _THAT_?!

Sigh...


----------



## betta lover1507

here is some:


----------



## betta lover1507

here some more:


----------



## Tisia




----------



## livingart

Oooh, I love the marble plakats! The first one is a real stunner


----------



## bettalover2033

Betta lover the 6th male you posted looks like mine lol. From darkmoon


----------



## Badjer

Someone keep me out of this thread...


----------



## newarkhiphop

o my............


----------



## betta lover1507

he is very pretty 0-0 i wanna, this thread makes me want lot's of things


----------



## Zappity

newarkhiphop said:


> o my............



*stares* *falls off chair*
ugh I want him so much..


----------



## animallover4lyfe

GreenTea said:


> Animallover, he won't be here for a few weeks. Sorry! My bf and I really wanted him too. I lost an auction on a girl I'd bid on for a week if it makes you feel better. I'm also planning on spawning him with that girl, if that makes you feel better?


Its all good!!  i better be seeing you post your spawn in the breeding forum!!!!!!


----------



## bettalover2033

newarkhiphop said:


> o my............


:roll:This guy is amazing! I love marbles and especially blue marbles!


----------



## Betta Slave

I have a thing for red bettas now. I think my new boy sparked the whole thing. XD


----------



## Tikibirds

I kinda like this guy


----------



## PixelatedPaint

<---wow


----------



## newarkhiphop




----------



## mjoy79

newarkhiphop said:


>


 
:shock:


----------



## newarkhiphop

i usally dont like HMPK but i would buy this guy ASAP


----------



## newarkhiphop

mjoy79 said:


> :shock:




stunning i know, i have a 10 gallon sittin around the house unused, planning on buying one of these fancy doubt tails end of the year


----------



## LilyK

I drool over AB almost daily; I have a soft spot for what they label as "grizzles" and "fancys" as well as HMPKs.

View attachment 45403


View attachment 45405


View attachment 45404








Alien Betta? For 999$?! What do you guys think? I'm not a big fan...
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1327412986


----------



## mjoy79

LilyK said:


> Alien Betta? For 999$?! What do you guys think? I'm not a big fan...
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1327412986


Yah. I'm with you. Something's "fishy" on his two "alien" bettas for $1000. 
Looks like (based on history) that he sold regular priced bettas several years ago....


----------



## mjoy79

newarkhiphop said:


> stunning i know, i have a 10 gallon sittin around the house unused, planning on buying one of these fancy doubt tails end of the year


its tempting, I know. Some of these guys make me want to buy right now. But I don't trust shipping right now, even with heatpacks. Who knows what could happen. :roll:


----------



## LilyK

The "Aliens" just look like a breeding experiment gone wrong, but still trying to make money off of it.


----------



## GreenTea

He's trippin if he thinks someones paying $1000 for that. 

mfw I saw that posting :BIGcha-ching:

keep dreaming bro

I like this guy a lot
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1326644417

He has great scales and fins and I love his bald head!


----------



## Rjb5584

LilyK said:


> The "Aliens" just look like a breeding experiment gone wrong, but still trying to make money off of it.


What exactly is so unique about it? I mean, yeah, the colors are cool, but not a-month's-worth-of-rent cool...:-?


----------



## MMad1121

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1326460667

I love something about his face!!!


----------



## miish

Rjb5584 said:


> What exactly is so unique about it? I mean, yeah, the colors are cool, but not a-month's-worth-of-rent cool...:-?


I think is the frayed looking ventrals that they're trying to pass off as something special hmm.. I don't really like them though! It just looks odd..


----------



## mjoy79

Yah - I was thinking they kinda looked like straw or a mop or something. LOL.


----------



## tpocicat

Martinismommy has some wonderful bettas for sale. Just my luck, I need to save more before I can start bidding again. Oh, well....


----------



## Rjb5584

miish said:


> I think is the frayed looking ventrals that they're trying to pass off as something special hmm.. I don't really like them though! It just looks odd..


that was the only other thing I could think of too, but yeah, not really diggin' those ventral fins either. Just look tattered.


----------



## angiessa

Rjb5584 said:


> that was the only other thing I could think of too, but yeah, not really diggin' those ventral fins either. Just look tattered.


Yeah, I wish them luck getting that kind of money for fish that look like they've been through a fight. Are they serious? :-?


----------



## tpocicat

I just looked at those bettas with tattered ventrals. Sure don't look anything like $1000 to me.:-?


----------



## Tisia

didn't want to post her before the auction ended just in case someone tried to steal her, but GreenTea was nice enough to win this cutie for me as part of paying me back for watching her fish








think this is probably her sister, she's pretty darn cute too








not crazy about his fins or body shape but love his color!


----------



## alysalouise

Lol well she sure is pretty 
New girl for your sorority?


----------



## Mavi

I'm in love with this fishie! I'm obsessed with marbles at the moment. I would adore an HM or VT who looked like a Japanese Koi.


----------



## Tisia

alysalouise said:


> Lol well she sure is pretty
> New girl for your sorority?


yeppers, I love her adorable little ventrals. I may try breeding her with my super red HMPK just as an experiment, lol


----------



## Mavi

Ooh! And this CT boy!


----------



## Mavi

I need to steer clear of this thread. It's making me visit aquabid way more than I usually do!


----------



## alysalouise

Tisia said:


> yeppers, I love her adorable little ventrals. I may try breeding her with my super red HMPK just as an experiment, lol


 
Hmm I wanna see this Super red HMPK lol i dont even know what fish you have anymore, haha, i just remember the girls in the sorority when you first started it, but im sure you've added since?


----------



## Tisia

I lost one girl mysteriously, have 2 more girls from DarkMoon, and I just came home with a little copper CT girl today as well, lol


----------



## alysalouise

Tisia said:


> I lost one girl mysteriously, have 2 more girls from DarkMoon, and I just came home with a little copper CT girl today as well, lol


 
Lol jeeze, your and greenteas collection of beautiful bettas have expanded a lot lol


----------



## eaglescout434

I seriously need to unsubscribe from this thread :lol:because I just spent an hour looking on ab instead of studying lol. :roll:

p.s. theres no way that I will be able to quit reading these the fish are way to pretty!!


----------



## angiessa

Ack! I knew this thread was far too dangerous, but I just kept coming back, and every time I came back I had to surf AB. And...well, I found this boy and snatched him up before someone else did. I just fell in love immediately. I *love* the brilliant blue and red. 

He won't be here until the end of the month - I'll be out of town and asked the breeder to hang onto him - but I'll be sure to post pictures when he gets here. 

My first AquaBid boy! Please start the reassurances. :shock:


----------



## tpocicat

What a beautiful boy! I've bought several fish from Aquabid, only one DOA. Usually I understand most of them make it OK. Best of luck with your new betta.


----------



## betta lover1507

he is soo pretty 0-0 i was impatient for lady amaya to came in XD she made it in PERFECTLY just like her photo, no torns, scratches, or cuts, maybe a bit pale but thats it


----------



## angiessa

tpocicat said:


> What a beautiful boy! I've bought several fish from Aquabid, only one DOA. Usually I understand most of them make it OK. Best of luck with your new betta.





betta lover1507 said:


> he is soo pretty 0-0 i was impatient for lady amaya to came in XD she made it in PERFECTLY just like her photo, no torns, scratches, or cuts, maybe a bit pale but thats it


Thanks to you both! :-D

Yeah, I did a lot of looking, and reading breeder feedback, before I bought. Even the transshipper had good things to say about the breeder, so I feel pretty safe. 

Now I just can't wait for him to get here!


----------



## PitGurl

Pretty colors...


----------



## angiessa

Ooh, he is a beauty.


----------



## mjoy79

PitGurl said:


> Pretty colors...


gorgeous


----------



## newarkhiphop

angiessa said:


> Ack! I knew this thread was far too dangerous, but I just kept coming back, and every time I came back I had to surf AB. And...well, I found this boy and snatched him up before someone else did. I just fell in love immediately. I *love* the brilliant blue and red.
> 
> He won't be here until the end of the month - I'll be out of town and asked the breeder to hang onto him - but I'll be sure to post pictures when he gets here.
> 
> My first AquaBid boy! Please start the reassurances. :shock:





:shock: you bought him lol, had my eye on him but didnt lol, congrats if you dont mind me askin how much is going to come out to total?


----------



## angiessa

newarkhiphop said:


> :shock: you bought him lol, had my eye on him but didnt lol, congrats if you dont mind me askin how much is going to come out to total?


Hehe, I had to snatch him up. ;-)

I don't mind. It'll be $45.20 for express shipping, plus $20 total for the fish ($15 auction price, $5 for shipping to transshipper).

If weather was warmer and I was a little braver, I'd go Priority, which would be $28 plus the fish. But I'm not that brave.


----------



## PixelatedPaint

Love his colors!<3


----------



## angiessa

Ooh, the pattern across his body is awesome too.


----------



## Pitluvs

I'm seriously spinning over these PKs you guys are posting! Looks like I may have to invest in one come spring/summer... and I'll blame it on you guys! I mean, I have a lovely PK coming already but these are just... wow!


----------



## angiessa

There are some spectacular ones on there right now.


----------



## Marvel170

I feel really silly for posting this,BUT how does AB work,do you just click on the slot and it'll show you the pic and such without bidding? or does it auto bid when you click on it*has visited there a couple of times, but was too nervous to test it out*I want to look at pretty pictures on there too


----------



## angiessa

Marvel: You can look all you want without even setting up an account. If you want to buy a fish, you have to start an AquaBid account (it's free) and either enter your bid amount or click "buy it now" at the bottom of the page. So, no worries.


----------



## Marvel170

Awesome!!  thank you angiessa )


----------



## Zappity

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1326403201
I think I just died and went to Heaven...O_O *drool*


----------



## angiessa

GORGEOUS. Next time I have room, I'm looking for a mustard gas. :-D


----------



## eaglescout434

Zappity said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1326403201
> I think I just died and went to Heaven...O_O *drool*


Thats a beautiful MG!!!


----------



## PitGurl

This guy's bid is up to $201 :shock:. His color is cool but I don't like his body shape.


----------



## angiessa

PitGurl said:


> This guy's bid is up to $201 :shock:. His color is cool but I don't like his body shape.


Agreed. He's lovely...but not $200 lovely. :shock:


----------



## steezy

some of my favs!!!! i wantm!!


----------



## purplemuffin

It's interesting which fish end up hitting the 100$+ mark. The fish which I would expect to be more expensive (gorgeous color, body, fin shape) always tend to get sort of pricy, but never quite that pricy. But then these random fish for unknown reasons get ridiculously expensive. I wonder what they are seeing that we aren't.


----------



## angiessa

Ooh, that first one is GORGEOUS. <3

Purplemuffin: I wonder too. It's really strange that some of them get up so high.


----------



## newarkhiphop

i would buy these guys, slight fin damage (which i cant even notice) and you can get both for $22 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1326433818


----------



## newarkhiphop




----------



## kholder

I've got one large snail and about 17 baby snails in my 10 gal. with my betta. No problems. 5 gal. with one betta and about 20 baby snails...this betta nipped at the babies a few times and then quit.


----------



## Tisia




----------



## betta lover1507

look at these 2:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1326775815

and 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1326730803
you'll see whats wrong


----------



## eaglescout434

@tisia beautiful marbles!!!


----------



## PitGurl

I think this guy is neat...


----------



## PixelatedPaint

PitGurl said:


> I think this guy is neat...


*drool* orange...<3


----------



## purplemuffin

betta lover1507 said:


> look at these 2:
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1326775815
> 
> and
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1326730803
> you'll see whats wrong


Those two accounts are always selling the same fish, it's very strange why he uses two accounts.


----------



## Tisia

purplemuffin said:


> Those two accounts are always selling the same fish, it's very strange why he uses two accounts.


believe I've heard it's actually a husband and wife not just one person. think they wouldn't post the same fish since they could end up with some bad feedback pretty easily that way, but who knows


----------



## angiessa

I wonder if they're selling sisters from the same spawn, and the photo is supposed to be representative. Still not exactly kosher, since I would want to see a photo of the actual fish I'm spending money on, but it's a possible explanation. Especially since the majority of their feedback is positive.


----------



## purplemuffin

I do know they reuse the same pictures. They only rarely say in the comment "this is the exact fish you'll get" so perhaps they expect people to know? I've seen the same photo of the 'blue' crowntail female for nearly a year now, unless it really is the same girl no one has bought!


----------



## DarkMoon17

They are husband and wife I believe. That is most likely a mistake... I've bought from them before and the fish they sell are the exact ones in the photos. They used to live in New York so the move might have confused them a bit.


----------



## angiessa

DarkMoon17 said:


> They are husband and wife I believe. That is most likely a mistake... I've bought from them before and the fish they sell are the exact ones in the photos. They used to live in New York so the move might have confused them a bit.


Hehe, I wondered...they can't be sending people fish not pictured, or their feedback ratings wouldn't be so high. ;-)


----------



## PixelatedPaint

I'm really loving blue and orange bicolors...the complimentary color contrast is just wow.


----------



## Rjb5584

Very nice!

...and, am I the only one that finds king bettas...kinda creepy...?


----------



## Bambi

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1326458870
Love marbles and my prediction for him is blue butterfly xD








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1327469886
he just looks amazing









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1326646337

she's just beautiful and would make a great addition to my sorrority.


----------



## PitGurl

Orange Dal VT pair. Weird looking female though....


----------



## PixelatedPaint

I love orange dals...but i concur on the odd looking female...somethings up with her spine/dorsal area...


----------



## PixelatedPaint

The last two are just <333333333


----------



## angiessa

I love that orange dal male...but I third the opinion that the female is odd-looking. 

And that last male you posted, PP: *drool*


----------



## PixelatedPaint

I know right...I had to really focus not to bid. xD


----------



## angiessa

I'm staying the heck off of there until the one I already bought gets here. It's waaay too tempting to order more right now, since the transshipper just HAD to tell me "You've got plenty of time to keep shopping...and combine shipping." :lol:


----------



## livingart

PixelatedPaint said:


> The last two are just <333333333


I've successfully stayed off of Aquabid for nearly a week. Looks like I "need" to go check it out. Oh geez.


----------



## livingart

I have a strange obsession with any colored animal with a white face. 
Is it possible to breed a line of piebalds?


----------



## Tisia

AB needs to stop being so addicting >_> lol


----------



## PixelatedPaint

So far as I know, piebalds are a subcategory of marbles...in other words they carry the marble gene. Marbles are partially dominant, so the best way to get piebalds would be to breed two together. That or a piebald with a marble. They won't all be piebalds but you don't truly know until they are a bit older. I hear it can take up to 9 months to know for certain(Thanks to the marble gene).


----------



## Chard56

*Pied*



PixelatedPaint said:


> So far as I know, piebalds are a subcategory of marbles...in other words they carry the marble gene. Marbles are partially dominant, so the best way to get piebalds would be to breed two together. That or a piebald with a marble.


 I've been having quite a few Piebalds show up in my Marble spawns. I want to do a couple more Piebald to Piebald spawns to see what develops. I see auctions on Aquabid of them called "monkey faced".


----------



## PixelatedPaint

Thats true. piebald is to monkey faced as orange dalmatian is to apricot spot/dot. Let me know how your piebald to piebald spawns fare.


----------



## livingart

Yes, I'd love to see what you get! Although, I probably shouldn't. If someone came up with a whole line of piebalds they would make a fortune off of me.


----------



## Chard56

I've sold a few of the Pieds on Aquabid in the last month. I'm holding on to a White faced Black Copper one until the Piebald Red Black Copper fry get old enough to breed with him. Then it's 4 months of anticipation and anxious anxiety waiting to see what the results are. Yikes! I'm glad I'm not a nail biter, I'd be chewing them down to the cuticles!


----------



## livingart

Oh boy, the color combination with piebald sounds amazing! And where exactly would I be able to stalk this spawn?!Lol! I mean, I may have a couple extra tanks by then and then I might have to fill them with pale-faced loveliness. :lol:


----------



## PitGurl

Check out the dorsal on this guy :shock:!


----------



## betta lover1507

OMG i LOVE solid whites x33


----------



## angiessa

betta lover1507 said:


> OMG i LOVE solid whites x33


+1

And that one is gorgeous!


----------



## PitGurl

Love him!


----------



## Rjb5584

PitGurl said:


> Love him!




For some reason, when I look at him, I think "Root Beer Float"


----------



## MMad1121

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1326691930

Oh my goooodness...don't do it don't do it!!!! But I want to sooooo bad! I've never seen anything like him


----------



## Zappity

o mai God
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1326667531
dontbuydontbuydontbut aaahhh! HE'S GORGEOUS!


----------



## GreenTea

Tisia I really like to gold and silver piebald you posted, is he still up for auction?

And is anyone else just like, not into halfmoons? I see them and just can't get excited.


----------



## PixelatedPaint

I am not too fond of halfmoons either. I feel for them having all that finnage to drag around. I am far more inclined to PKs, HMPKs and CTPKs


----------



## Tisia

GreenTea said:


> Tisia I really like to gold and silver piebald you posted, is he still up for auction?
> 
> And is anyone else just like, not into halfmoons? I see them and just can't get excited.


this one?


----------



## livingart

MMad1121 said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1326691930
> 
> Oh my goooodness...don't do it don't do it!!!! But I want to sooooo bad! I've never seen anything like him


Oh, I saw that guy and just swooned! The colors are so soft. Just lovely.


----------



## Rjb5584

GreenTea said:


> Tisia I really like to gold and silver piebald you posted, is he still up for auction?
> 
> And is anyone else just like, not into halfmoons? I see them and just can't get excited.


Both my HMs have tail-bitten, and I gotta admit, it has put me off of HMs a bit. If I could find CTPKs, the room to keep them, the money for their tanks and heaters, and the time to maintain an additional tank or two, they'd be my next buy for sure.


----------



## smellsfishie

Cuuuute  I will <3 this one from afar. http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1327245554


----------



## smellsfishie

awww she's like a little flower!  http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1326712960


----------



## Pitluvs

I personally love HMs, and PK's a like. I love the colors PK seem to come up with, but it's so soothing to see those long fins flowing. I think my next AB buy will be a PK though.


----------



## Tisia

I love all types, though HMPK's seem to be on the top of my list now. I just can't resist those little grumpy faces, lol


----------



## GreenTea

Yeah it's not like I think they're ugly or anything, I totally get the appeal, and watching them swim and flare is really beautiful. When I was rehabilitating fish and rehoming them, I had like, 5 long finned boys who all started tail-biting at the same time and would only do it again once the fins were almost all the way grown out -_- It turned me off I think. It also seems like hmpks have the craziest colors, which I am all about! 

So this isn't text only... Love this girl, she's sort of koi colored, dalmation-y.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1326947154


----------



## smellsfishie

Cute spotty girl 

This guy is ssooooo purdeeee

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1326691930


----------



## GreenTea

Here are the AB fish I should be getting in the next few days. Really hoping there are no DOA's this time..





































(For Tisia)


----------



## Tisia

I'm so excited to get that little girl. I love her tiny little ventrals so much. I think that monster boy has the same mustache as Errol, lol


----------



## GreenTea

Yes she is super cute! I hope his mustache doesn't marble away. The black on his head looks like a little hat to me too.


----------



## GreenTea

brb... buying all of profishes newly posted marbles :O


----------



## Tisia

lol
I like his speckles


----------



## Tikibirds

I like this one.


----------



## Rjb5584

GreenTea said:


> Yeah it's not like I think they're ugly or anything, I totally get the appeal, and watching them swim and flare is really beautiful. When I was rehabilitating fish and rehoming them, I had like, 5 long finned boys who all started tail-biting at the same time and would only do it again once the fins were almost all the way grown out -_- It turned me off I think. It also seems like hmpks have the craziest colors, which I am all about!


Couldn't have said it any better. It won't keep me from buying another HM or anything, it's just so disheartening to see these beautifully colored and proportioned fins, and just when you think it couldn't get any better, CHOMP! Then it's months of regrowth until it's almost back to normal, then CHOMP! again.

I'd like to find a CTPK for my next guy, but I'm afraid that's a long way into the future.


----------



## animallover4lyfe

Someone please overbid me lol, i changed my mind even tho hes gorgeous!!!!! 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1327105033


----------



## Tikibirds

Wow..his colors are so...different.


----------



## Pitluvs

animallover4lyfe said:


> Someone please overbid me lol, i changed my mind even tho hes gorgeous!!!!!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1327105033


If I could afford it, I would. He's beautiful!


----------



## Tikibirds

Why is this one $1000??










and this one


----------



## Tisia

it's because of the stringy weird ventrals. they give weird things fancy names and try to pawn it off as something worth way more than it is


----------



## Pitluvs

My fish look like that.. when I put something in the tank that shreds their fins LOL


----------



## purplemuffin

The price is worth it if people will buy it. If a breeder were to get a new genetic 'quirk' that can be bred successfully, it can be a new line. I'm sure halfmoons used to be worth more--Heck, giants have gone down a LOT in price even since I got into bettas.

Right now--one person has these crazy ventral bettas. Those fish can each have hundreds of babies. The fish are unique and interesting(I sort of like the look, it's interesting) and people will pay more--The average pet owner or even breeder won't pay THAT much--but someone looking to invest WILL. And when he buys those fish, he is essentially buying the right to be one of TWO people now who own fish with those unique fins. Let's say he breeds them to several females each and ends up with several hundred bettas with this unique fin. He could sell the babies for as low as 100 each and make quite a bit of profit. In fact, he wouldn't even have to sell them that low at first in all likely hood. A lot of the big breeders would want to invest(maybe not 1000 dollars, but they could throw in a couple hundred maybe) and would purchase pairs of this new betta genetic 'cool' thing.

The first people who own something new will be able to buy and sell them for the most. The first pastel ball pythons were 20,000 dollars, now you can find them for 50 dollars. Because everyone has them.

If people invest in these fish and they breed true and cause no problems, you will see them appear more often and get cheaper and cheaper. Eventually it will just be a different kind of betta. We have 'salamander butterfly halfmoons', this could be a normal thing to see a "mustard gas alien plakat" or something like that.

If it breeds true. There's the risk. These fish could just have been born weird. But they could be able to breed and continue the line with more fish like this. And people will pay to have the next new thing--and who knows how much selective breeding could change or improve the look of these. I've seen some of the first halfmoons and double tails, they weren't anything like what we see now. Who knows what we'll see years down the line.

Just explaining the price. The reason it's 1000 dollars is...you aren't paying for 'a fish', you're paying for a huge investment. O_O Which could pay off. Or could dud out. A pretty big gamble with a pretty big pay off. Not to mention--the chance of being in the betta fish history books!


----------



## copperarabian

This guy is up on chards page, he's a gorgeous fish! 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1327386128


----------



## GreenTea

Hey all, something wonderful happened to me! Remember this guy, who sold for 100+ a few weeks ago?










I get him now! It happened because I bought this marble female from profish..










And had my eye on these two males..



















But I didn't know if I wanted to pay the full "Buy Now" price along with shipping, so I asked him if there was any discount for buying 3 fish, and he said yes. He then sent me a photo of the first male, and asked if I wanted him as well. I said yes! Of course! The winning bidder never contacted him.

He said he'd add two more females as well since I'm getting 3 males, and that he'd give me 2 free females each time I buy one of his fish from now on. I feel really lucky and really happy. We talked for hours, he's a really nice guy. We agreed on 140 for all 6 fish, so $23 a fish. Pretty fantastic if you ask me! This came at the perfect time, earlier that day I lost my entire spawn and felt like giving up. Just wanted to share. Betta people are great people!


----------



## purplemuffin

That's great, Greentea!!!


----------



## copperarabian

oooo I want


----------



## PixelatedPaint




----------



## Rjb5584

copperarabian said:


> oooo I want


Hey! This guy looks exactly like my Chex (minus the crazy dorsal fin)! :-D


----------



## Pitluvs

Greentea. I'm totally getting you to help me if I ever go with AB fish LOL


----------



## GreenTea

Do it! I'd be happy to help!


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Hey need some help! I haven't been on in a whiel due to school but my mom said I could buy more females! I have a tank to do a sorority, it's nice and big forty or forty five gallon. Atm it has five corydora and one female HM betta. I have in different tanks 2 HMPK females. How many females do you think I need and any sellers you reccomend? Korwhord owes me a fish so I'll be getting at least one from them.

Edit: OH OH Greentea. Anychance you can hook me up on Profish_Farm? I see a couple from him I'd like to buy.


----------



## Chard56

I have as many as 300 in my 90 gallon but I don't recommend you put 100 in your 40. 15 or so would look great though. The more you have the less chance they have to single out an individual to fight with. I have a big marineland double sided power filter to make a good current too. I'd be happy to make you a good deal on a group of females. Just pm me if you're interested.


----------



## GreenTea

Korwhord has some cool fish up right now and you can get a discount from him through me... let me email profish and ask.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

I see an HM Female Korwhord has with a nice tail on it. Thinking of getting her. 

BTW, anyone know any CT sellers?


----------



## eaglescout434

I recommend chard he set me up with my sorority!!!


----------



## GreenTea

There was a CT seller in the US, not sure what their names are though


----------



## GreenTea

Profish said he would offer a discount as well. Please email him and tell him you are Niki's betta fish friend, and/or mention my email [email protected]. I don't know what sort of discount he will be offering, but he is a nice guy so good luck  Anyone can use this offer, as well as that from Korwhord below..

If anyone ever wants discounts from Korwhord greater than what he would normally give for buying several fish, please do the same. Korwhord offers first fish regular price, and any fish after that $3 off.


----------



## Martinismommy

I have many beautiful CT's available out of my orange male.....Feel free to e mail me [email protected]


----------



## vilmarisv

Martinismommy said:


> I have many beautiful CT's available out of my orange male.....Feel free to e mail me [email protected]


You should always brag about your stunning fish, Karen... nothing but top quality.

The orange CT is STUNNING :shock: and you can see him on Karen's page: http://www.freewebs.com/quicksilverchihuahuas/mybettasplendens.htm


----------



## Yaoilover12397

I've sent out some emails. thanks everyone.


----------



## Rjb5584

Really love the solid orange guy and the purples, but they are all awesome!


----------



## LilyK

wow! that second-to-last boy is amazing! He would probably marble out, but still beautiful.

Check this guy out.
View attachment 46654


----------



## betta lover1507

lily he is soo pretty 0-0


----------



## LilyK

isn't he? I wish I had the room to afford an AB pair.


----------



## Tisia

cutie


----------



## PixelatedPaint

This guy is labelled as an Armageddon but is actually a stunning Orange Dalmatian. The slight light blue iridescence in the rays and tips wouldn't qualify it as an Armageddon. The title nearly gave me a heart attack, hoping it was true...Q.Q











Stunning!











Unique coloring..love it!











This guy is so cute~ Scales are a bit of a mess but look at that face!!!










gorgeous!











This breeder has some nice purple sals. o.o


----------



## Rjb5584

PixelatedPaint said:


>


Now _that's_ what I'm talkin' about!:shock:


----------



## PixelatedPaint

I know right!!

What pisses me off though is this:










They have a smexy betta in the background which isnt listed. I would have actually bought that one..o.o


----------



## mjoy79

must...stop.... looking..... at.... this... thread!!! UGH so gorgeous these bettas you're posting!


----------



## Rjb5584

Really like the orange dragon plakat. Wish he didn't have the iridescent scales on his tail, but then again, probably better he does--otherwise I'd probably end up buying him.

Super dig that pink/orange plakat though....


----------



## dew

I to young to have an aqua bid account. I'm l7


----------



## purplemuffin

You can let a parent have the account in your place.  Or wait a year! Almost there!


----------



## dew

Slaps forehead! How I didn't think if that! My brothers 19! I'll ask when he gets home from work! Lol


----------



## Bambi

Haha.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Someone posted this guy a few pages back but I cant remember who. This betta right here, would make me want to order from overseas again...omg.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashm1326667531


----------



## kfryman

18? meh. I have my own, I just use my sister's paypal lol. I'm bad, eh, lol jk. I really hate this thread, I can't afford it lol.


----------



## MaxGreenMDE

your're gonna make me end up getting another tank ._.


----------



## Tisia

perty


----------



## DarkMoon17

BeautifulBetta- I got outbid in the last seconds of that auction :/ It was really upsetting! I would have paid more for him given the chance! 

Hmm... I've had a paypal & aquabid account since I was 16 lol


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Aaaaah, that sucks majorly! I'd have a rage afterwards haha. Maybe it's just the prego hormones talking though.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Tisia: WOW. She's soooooo adorable! Beautiful colours


----------



## copperarabian

Tisia said:


> perty


She's really pretty, but I get the feeling she's going to get a lot more blue on her


----------



## Tisia

copperarabian said:


> She's really pretty, but I get the feeling she's going to get a lot more blue on her


I think it would be amusing if she ended up solid red since she has that one little spot on her dorsal, lol


----------



## Roxy

My first aquabid purchase! ^.^










He's so cute!
I can't wait til' they deliver him.


----------



## angiessa

He's adorable, Roxy! :-D


----------



## PixelatedPaint




----------



## Dragonii

I've never bought anything from aquabid but I have been thinking about it.

I have long wanted a yellow betta and aquabid may be my only choice to get one. Maybe some of you can help me to understand how to go about buying from there?

From what I see it looks the average buy it now price is $25. Question is, how much is shipping?
How long does it take to get once you order? Biggest concern is that I am at the office all day until 5. I could have it shipped there but no one is there on Saturday, so it would have to be timed to arrive Monday-Friday.


----------



## Roxy

Dragonii said:


> I've never bought anything from aquabid but I have been thinking about it.
> 
> I have long wanted a yellow betta and aquabid may be my only choice to get one. Maybe some of you can help me to understand how to go about buying from there?
> 
> From what I see it looks the average buy it now price is $25. Question is, how much is shipping?
> How long does it take to get once you order? Biggest concern is that I am at the office all day until 5. I could have it shipped there but no one is there on Saturday, so it would have to be timed to arrive Monday-Friday.


*EXAMPLE:*
Betta fish cost *$25*
Shipping fee from Thailand to transhipper cost *$5*
Shipping fee from transhipper to you ( lets use Jennifer V as an example ) _Express shipping, handling, heat pack, box, etc_ cost *$39.50*
*TOTAL IS $69.50*

The length it takes for you to get your fish really depends. Transhippers receive your order from Thailand once every 2 weeks. ( you'd have to check the dates )

If you use Jennifer as your transhipper, you could ask her to ship it sometime during the week... say, wednesday or thursday.


----------



## Dragonii

Roxy said:


> *EXAMPLE:*
> Betta fish cost *$25*
> Shipping fee from Thailand to transhipper cost *$5*
> Shipping fee from transhipper to you ( lets use Jennifer V as an example ) _Express shipping, handling, heat pack, box, etc_ cost *$39.50*
> *TOTAL IS $69.50*
> 
> The length it takes for you to get your fish really depends. Transhippers receive your order from Thailand once every 2 weeks. ( you'd have to check the dates )
> 
> If you use Jennifer as your transhipper, you could ask her to ship it sometime during the week... say, wednesday or thursday.


Thank you.

Can you define "transhipper" a bit better? What I mean is, is a transhipper a licences dealer or something? Is it possible to use someone that is local to you? 
I ask because I know guys apparently have dealers permits. They buy fish from wholesale suppliers and pick up the shipments at the airport all the time.
If I could use someone local that I am buddies with it could save a lot of money. lol


----------



## Roxy

Dragonii said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Can you define "transhipper" a bit better? What I mean is, is a transhipper a licences dealer or something? Is it possible to use someone that is local to you?
> I ask because I know guys apparently have dealers permits. They buy fish from wholesale suppliers and pick up the shipments at the airport all the time.
> If I could use someone local that I am buddies with it could save a lot of money. lol


Transhipper is a person that have all the licences and permits needed for fish to come into the country.

As for your other question... I'm not too sure.


----------



## Dragonii

Cool, thanks.


Note to self.... you are in the wrong business. Research "transhipper". lol


----------



## PixelatedPaint

those numbers aren't the same everywhere by the way.If you are in say, Canada like I am, then there is only one trans shipper and he charges an arm and a leg. Say the fish is 20 bucks..you're looking at an additional 120 for the trans shipping. 140 is pretty rough for a fish to be shipped here with not DOA guarantee covering the shipping cost.


----------



## Dragonii

PixelatedPaint said:


> those numbers aren't the same everywhere by the way.If you are in say, Canada like I am, then there is only one trans shipper and he charges an arm and a leg. Say the fish is 20 bucks..you're looking at an additional 120 for the trans shipping. 140 is pretty rough for a fish to be shipped here with not DOA guarantee covering the shipping cost.


Yeah, that sounds kind of rough.


----------



## Roxy

PixelatedPaint said:


> those numbers aren't the same everywhere by the way.If you are in say, Canada like I am, then there is only one trans shipper and he charges an arm and a leg. Say the fish is 20 bucks..you're looking at an additional 120 for the trans shipping. 140 is pretty rough for a fish to be shipped here with not DOA guarantee covering the shipping cost.


Ah yeah that is true. My example is just for people who lives in US.


----------



## Dragonii

So how bad is the DOA ratio?


----------



## Roxy

Dragonii said:


> So how bad is the DOA ratio?


No idea.
It really depends on who is selling the betta, and who the transhipper is.
Also depends on shipping method. ( it is highly recommended to get overnight shipping instead of 2-3 day shipping such as usps priority )

Anyway,
Another beautiful betta on aquabid that I like:


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Y'all are killin' me here. hahaha


----------



## Rjb5584

Roxy said:


> My first aquabid purchase! ^.^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's so cute!
> I can't wait til' they deliver him.




Gorgeous choice! Congrats!


----------



## Roxy

Rjb5584 said:


> Gorgeous choice! Congrats!


Thanks!

Since he's a marble, I wonder how he'd look like after a while. Marbles change patterns / colors, no?


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Hopefully he doesnt, he's freaking amazing!!   Black and white are just..omfg.. *drool* Haha. Especially when the colours like his are SO bold. Marbles do have a habit of changing though, sometimes for better! (I dunno if he can get better than that  )

Here's sheldons changes from the time I got him, to now.


----------



## purplemuffin

Marbles tend to change colors their whole lives. But they generally just get better and better. Hopefully he will hold on to some white, but expect to see a very different fish!


----------



## Tisia




----------



## BettaKnight

Came a cross these cool guy a week ago, but I hope I come cross another one like these ...He truly caught my attention right away.. It seem to be rare with the orange on top but overall it's awesome find though...


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Wow such amazingg boys!


----------



## StarBetta

If only we can paint the prettiest betta ever and make it come real. Btw do you guys ever dream about your fish? I do. Is that weird? XD


----------



## BettaKnight

yeah he's awesome .. I wish I can dream about them.. lol


----------



## angiessa

My fish got delayed due to a miscommunication with the transshipper's partner. I really need to stay off AB until he gets here...otherwise he's going to have a tag-along. Like this guy:


----------



## BettaKnight

He's Awesome wish you the best of luck ...


----------



## PitGurl

Interbettas is selling HMPK's. If their colors are anything like his HM's they will be awesome!


----------



## betta lover1507

i have lasted 2 weeks off the thread ^-^ not any more


----------



## angiessa

After much deliberation with myself, I just bought my second AB baby. The shipping on my first one got delayed, so I could get the second fish shipped along with him for no extra charge, and...well. Who could resist this guy??










Next shipment gets to the transshipper next Monday, so I have to wait a whole week to see them in person!


----------



## JBosley

Do they ship to Canada?


----------



## purplemuffin

That depends on the individual breeder and if they have transhippers in canada if they are overseas. There are canadian sellers that do ship throughout canada. And I'm not sure about transhippers.


----------



## angiessa

I think there's one transshipper for Canada. It will say in the AquaBid listing - they give you a list of all the transshippers they work with, and you can pick the one from your country. 

For instance, the breeder I just bought my fish from lists a transshipper in Ontario. So he'd ship your fish to Ontario, and you'd get in touch with the transhipper and pay him directly for the shipping to your house.


----------



## BettaKnight

Quick question, do you pay them up front or by phone and do they use ups, usps, fedex or any services that can be more convenient for locals.


----------



## Roxy

BettaKnight said:


> Quick question, do you pay them up front or by phone and do they use ups, usps, fedex or any services that can be more convenient for locals.


The transhippers?

Depending on the person, they normally accept: paypal, money order, moneygram / western union, etc.

As for shipping... usually USPS... but sometimes they do offer fedex and such. If you live close to them, you can make an appointment and pick em' up.


----------



## BettaKnight

I was talking about the shipping alright.. but you have an option to send the package express.I"m asking because I'm in NJ and I seen recent shippers are GA or FL... I was wondering what services they use..


----------



## Roxy

BettaKnight said:


> I was talking about the shipping alright.. but you have an option to send the package express.I"m asking because I'm in NJ and I seen recent shippers are GA or FL... I was wondering what services they use..


The shipper from GA ( Jennifer ) have everything explained on her website.

http://bellsouthpwp.net/J/e/JennViv/LMBBettaTranship.htm


----------



## JBosley

Thanks! Thinking about getting another betta eventually, but would like something a bit more fancy, opposed to the VT and CT that are at the pet stores. Going to look into some Canadian betta breeders I do believe.


----------



## BettaKnight

So how much would it cost in total of fees and transporting it to your home?


----------



## angiessa

It depends on the shipper and what service you use. Express service to me (in Iowa) from my shipper (in Colorado) is around $45 - that includes the import fee and handling of the fish. That is also on top of the $5 shipping fee you pay the seller on AB, and the original price of the fish. It's not a cheap way to get fish, but if you want something unique or for breeding, it's the best way to go. You can also cut down the cost per fish a bit by buying more than one and combining shipping -- like I'm doing with my two AB fish.


----------



## callistra

My local fish store has started getting in monthly shipments of fish that look like they belong on aquabid and I'm having a terrible time not getting anymore.. They actually had THREE very very purple boys last time I was in.. absolutely the most gorgeous and unique fish I have ever seen and I do not mean the red/blue mixes that come out looking purple. They really looked just plain lavender. I have never seen bettas look like this before and may never again. I hope they get more when I'm actually able to get one.


----------



## BettaKnight

I was thinking much more, but it seem a very fair price and what service do you use to to send it express?An which would you consider in your opinion in having safe and a live of course to your home?


----------



## angiessa

I think my shipper sends USPS express. This time of year, that's all I'm comfortable with -- you do have a priority mail option, but I'd be afraid of a cold spell during shipping.

Callistra: I hope they have nice ones when you go back, too! It's torture to see one you really want and not be able to buy it on the spot.


----------



## BettaKnight

Yeah I know that's what I'm afraid of ...but I guess it's a chance you have to take I guess... thanks for the info


----------



## JBosley

I have 100% decided that when/if I ever have the money (haha looove being unemployed! Not..) that I am ordering a halfmoon betta off of Aquabid! Too many gorgeous fish on there. Of course only if my Firefly survives... I have the worst luck with bettas....


----------



## bettasusa

angiessa said:


> After much deliberation with myself, I just bought my second AB baby. The shipping on my first one got delayed, so I could get the second fish shipped along with him for no extra charge, and...well. Who could resist this guy??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next shipment gets to the transshipper next Monday, so I have to wait a whole week to see them in person!



WOW! He is amazing! Any Siblings!?


----------



## angiessa

I think there were a couple of similar ones/possible siblings. Gimme a minute -- I think I bookmarked them...


----------



## angiessa

Okay, I don't know about siblings, but he does have one very similar to my boy, and some other *gorgeous* fish. This one's stunning:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1328597237

This one I would guess is a sibling:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1328596838

And I had an extremely hard time deciding between the one I bought or this one:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1328596523


ETA: If you view the seller's current auctions, he also has a few females. I was sorely tempted by those, too, but I'm really not set up for breeding.


----------



## bettasusa

Wow! Thanks! This girl is a gem! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1328596739 and I'm pretty sure you have her brother! Awesome looking fish! I like to have my betas shipped to NYC tho  and he doesn't have that option.


----------



## angiessa

bettasusa said:


> Wow! Thanks! This girl is a gem! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1328596739 and I'm pretty sure you have her brother! Awesome looking fish! I like to have my betas shipped to NYC tho  and he doesn't have that option.


Ooh, she is gorgeous - and I think you're right. She probably is my boy's sister. 

Sorry about the lack of a NY shipping option.


----------



## steezy

*whooooaa*

:shock: there stunning!


----------



## angiessa

Oh wow - that first one is AMAZING!


----------



## bettasusa

> Oh wow - that first one is AMAZING!


I Agree!!


----------



## JBosley

Seriously can't wait to get a fish off there *dies*


----------



## copperarabian

Pretty boy from aquastar!


----------



## livingart

I love this guy


----------



## livingart

I can't get enough of the marbles. lol!


----------



## copperarabian

I want this guy O.O
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1328730543


----------



## JBosley

I want these 2 so badly! Especially the Yellow one :shock:


----------



## livingart

That yellow is so bright, it doesn't even look real! He's amazing


----------



## JBosley

livingart said:


> That yellow is so bright, it doesn't even look real! He's amazing


I know :shock: I want him, haha


----------



## Bambi

Super..Black..Butterfly..<3 One of my dreams is to own a black butterfly.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1328827577


----------



## Karebear13




----------



## StarBetta

$1.00?! O.O
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1329186244
Oh em gee.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1328889110
Saw a betta like this at Petland...
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1328752212


----------



## Bambi

I love the way the tail looks with the white tips.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1328827270


----------



## Koi1739

tokala said:


> The first picture is a boy who was on my mind for days. Right when I decided to get him, someone else had beat me to the auction minutes before I clicked "buy now"  I was so bummed.
> THEN, after expressing my disappointment to my boyfriend who was working overseas at the time, he surprised me with Diablo! Second pict. He is my sweetest boy- totally my baby! Thanks to him, my AB addiction has almost spiraled out of control haha.


 i took the first one


----------



## livingart

cajunamy said:


> and butterbean who i'm trying to breed now


Holy Moly! He is incredible :shock: I pray that the breeding goes well AND that you will be selling some of the babies (hint! hint!) :lol:


----------



## Rjb5584

livingart said:


> Holy Moly! He is incredible :shock: I pray that the breeding goes well AND that you will be selling some of the babies (hint! hint!) :lol:


I've only seen coloration like that once before, and it was on a crown tail. Instead of pink fins, though, it had these deep purple ventrals and the gold faded to black on the other fins. I've regretted not getting him every day since then.

So, yes, I agree, PLEASE sell some of that spawn!


----------



## purplemuffin

Pink?! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1328992804

CUTE!


----------



## angiessa

He IS cute! 

My AB boys got here today! *dances* Will post pics tomorrow, when they've had time to settle in.


----------



## livingart

purplemuffin said:


> Pink?! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1328992804
> 
> CUTE!



I have been looking at this guy!He's (imo) the perfect pink! It's so tempting, he's in the US. It's almost my birthday.... Hmmm.


----------



## LilyK

livingart said:


> Holy Moly! He is incredible :shock: I pray that the breeding goes well AND that you will be selling some of the babies (hint! hint!) :lol:


I would KILL for one of his fry.


----------



## purplemuffin

livingart said:


> I have been looking at this guy!He's (imo) the perfect pink! It's so tempting, he's in the US. It's almost my birthday.... Hmmm.


If you get him, post pictures!! I really want someone I 'know' to get him so that I can see pictures~ :lol:


----------



## livingart

@LilyK- Yes! He's beyond gorgeous. Can you imagine?! All those beautiful little fry... swoon!


----------



## livingart

purplemuffin said:


> If you get him, post pictures!! I really want someone I 'know' to get him so that I can see pictures~ :lol:


Ah, yet another reason for me to do it! Lol! I'm trying to think of a way I can sneak him into the "jungle room" without anyone noticing. 

Check this guy out, he like a fireworks dispay


----------



## Chard56

purplemuffin said:


> Pink?! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1328992804
> 
> CUTE!


I have the perfect female for him.


----------



## angiessa

OMG, those two are a perfect match. :-D


----------



## Zappity

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1329160806

Anyone else thinking that this is merely a bloated male?


----------



## Zappity

WANT
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1328872003


----------



## mjoy79

Zappity said:


> AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettasct1329160806 - LARGE GREEN FEMALE - Ends: Mon Feb 13 2012 - 01:20:06 PM CDT
> 
> Anyone else thinking that this is merely a bloated male?


looks like it. hard to tell for sure in that pic:shock:


----------



## purplemuffin

Chard56 said:


> I have the perfect female for him.


Oh how perfect! This is when I wish I had money and space to breed. Someday, someday, more colorful cuties will come my way..

That's what I have to keep telling myself! :lol:


----------



## Leeniex

Not sure if he's been posted, but wow!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1328944090


----------



## angiessa

Leeniex said:


> Not sure if he's been posted, but wow!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1328944090


OMG, he's amazing! :shock:


----------



## bananafish

Leeniex said:


> Not sure if he's been posted, but wow!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1328944090


Holy crap, he's incredible. Just beautiful!


----------



## StarBetta

Leeniex said:


> Not sure if he's been posted, but wow!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1328944090


His eyes are completly black.. Looks blind-ish. But WOW!


----------



## livingart

Chard56 said:


> I have the perfect female for him.


Oh my :shock: She is amazing! My favorite color combo is pink and orange. They would be perfect together :-D


----------



## livingart

bananafish said:


> Holy crap, he's incredible. Just beautiful!


I second that, he's breath-taking!


----------



## Leeniex

I want all of that seller's fish.


----------



## Tisia




----------



## copperarabian

Awesome AWESOME fish from chard! A OHM rosetail!

Really amazing, someone should get him 







http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1329586787


----------



## angiessa

Oh wow, he's gorgeous. :-D


----------



## PitGurl

Golden wild betta.....


----------



## Badjer

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1329218119

Want! Oh if only I had the money...


----------



## JBosley

Badjer said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1329218119
> 
> Want! Oh if only I had the money...


:shock::shock::shock: I wish I could get that fish! Holy amazing


----------



## blueridge

I have a question for you guys, if you buy from a breeder in the US does that mean you have to go through a transhipper too?


----------



## angiessa

Nope, the transshipper is just for legally getting fish through customs. If your breeder is in your country, you just pay the shipping fees to him/her. They usually have the fees in their AB listing.


----------



## blueridge

Thank you!


----------



## angiessa

Welcome!


----------



## styggian

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1329340198

I want this boy :/


----------



## SlinkyInk

Oh man. I see so many beautiful fish on AB. I get nervous about the idea of buying one, but when I hear so many good stories about people who have purchased fish on Aquabid it makes me want to buy one even more. The fish on AB just are so beautiful compared to what I can buy in any store near me!


----------



## purplemuffin

How about a little wild-type love?


----------



## Leeniex

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1329836435

Strange but beautiful!


----------



## blueridge

purplemuffin said:


> How about a little wild-type love?


:shock: Very pretty!


----------



## Litlover11

purplemuffin said:


> How about a little wild-type love?


Beautiful!!! Is that a Splenden or another species of Betta?


----------



## Zappity

styggian said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1329340198
> 
> I want this boy :/



Me toooooo.


purplemuffin said:


> How about a little wild-type love?


Aww, so cute/pretty!!



Leeniex said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1329836435
> 
> Strange but beautiful!


That's not right


----------



## Chard56

Leeniex said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1329836435
> 
> Strange but beautiful!


 I wouldn't have hesitated to feed that ugly thing to my Oscar. $145 ? get real!


----------



## angiessa

Chard56 said:


> I wouldn't have hesitated to feed that ugly thing to my Oscar. $145 ? get real!


I'm with you. Clearly some sort of weird mutation.


----------



## JKfish

more like over breeding the DT traits, lack of attention to detail, and not being responsible about culling. Poor thing.


----------



## Tisia




----------



## vilmarisv

Looooove that female Tsia!


----------



## Tisia




----------



## SlinkyInk

Oh my gosh, I want!! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1329340170


----------



## JBosley

SlinkyInk said:


> Oh my gosh, I want!! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1329340170


:shock: I 2nd that! I LOVE the white ones


----------



## SlinkyInk

JBosley said:


> :shock: I 2nd that! I LOVE the white ones



The bid is already up to $100! Oh man, I wish I had that kind of money! Especially when you factor in shipping costs.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1329347669

I wish this male had a bigger caudal and a neater anal fin, but if he or something similar comes around again I'm going to get him as a prospective husband for my new Thailand girls.


----------



## JBosley

SlinkyInk said:


> The bid is already up to $100! Oh man, I wish I had that kind of money! Especially when you factor in shipping costs.


Its for a contest! :-D Thats why the bid is so high, so no one actually bids on it.


----------



## SlinkyInk

JBosley said:


> Its for a contest! :-D Thats why the bid is so high, so no one actually bids on it.


Ah, gotcha! I see some other beautiful white bettas on AB. I may have to try my hand at my first Aquabid purchase...


----------



## Leeniex

Cool.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1329586108


----------



## SlinkyInk

Leeniex said:


> Cool.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1329586108


Holy Cow! He's amazing!


----------



## SlinkyInk

Okay, I HAVE to get this fish! He's tie die!


----------



## blueridge

SlinkyInk said:


> Okay, I HAVE to get this fish! He's tie die!


XD Love him! He would match my car!


----------



## FlaneryPlakat

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1329726002

I just bought this guy. :3 I'm so excited! I've never owned a HM before and I love the piebalds like Flanery. Eeeeee...


----------



## Chard56

I'm excited for you! I just love my Pieds. I should be able to send him to you this coming Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## FlaneryPlakat

Thanks! Oh my goodness I'm so excited!


----------



## betta lover1507

i like how we could talk to some of our sellers here  though i never bought no betta's from anyone here :lol:


----------



## newarkhiphop

i want a all black halfmoon


----------



## callistra

I love all these bettas


----------



## Leeniex

Yes, please.


----------



## nina333pirate




----------



## copperarabian

pretty boys from aquastar, oh how I adore dragons


----------



## yayagirl1209

I need to stop looking! But they're so beautiful!!!


----------



## Enkil

You guys are finding some really pretty ones! I had to stop looking. Most of the ones I want are outside the US. >_<


----------



## copperarabian

Wow, this one is excellent and not what I usually like, it will most likely marble much more and develop red
aquastar


----------



## Tikibirds




----------



## bananafish

WANT


----------



## bananafish

OMG, and this one too!










Backing away from AB slowly...


----------



## Martinismommy

Just thought I'd share a nice auction for any serious HMPK breeder...
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1330298165


----------



## Dozzem

I thought this girly is epic! <3 want~~~


----------



## betta lover1507

Martinismommy said:


> Just thought I'd share a nice auction for any serious HMPK breeder...
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1330298165


Martini they are GORGEOUS!!! :shock: there lovely pair, and i really want :lol:
and this is sad:








they have no dorsal :-(


----------



## Chard56

Are you kidding? That's just not right!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Who would want to pay for a pair of deformed fish? The beauty of a good betta splendens is in its symmetry. Without a dorsal fin they look completely unbalanced and it ruins the picture for me at least.


----------



## Chard56

I guess that's how some of the types of Goldfish started but I'd hate to see that happen to Bettas. I think about that when I see a short bodied one. That's a deformity that is detrimental to the males wrapping the females so I don't think we'll be seeing balloon Bettas any time soon.


----------



## kfryman

That is just not right I am sorry, it isn't cute nor pretty. They should have been culled or not sold.


----------



## GreenTea

I was just looking at those guys. I'm going to get that pair and totally spawn them.


----------



## Zappity

Martinismommy said:


> Just thought I'd share a nice auction for any serious HMPK breeder...
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1330298165


Gorgeous!! Too bad I'm not a breeder...


----------



## kfryman

Wow those plakats are amazing too bad I don't have $100 to spend and I am not a breeder lol.

The black and yellow plakat would be gorgeous.... If he had his sang dorsal.


----------



## betta lover1507

i would totally breed HMPKs if i had them o-o, and pitgurl has a thread about the betta's with no dorsals


----------



## FlaneryPlakat

They look hunch-backed. :/ I always thought the point of breeding betta's was to have wonderful finnage, colors and personalities. 

I mean don't get me wrong, they could be the happiest doggone fish with awesome personalities, but.. I dunno.


----------



## betta lover1507

and there are selling for $200 o-o OUTRAGEOUS!!


----------



## LilyK

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1330298165

AMAZING Orange dragon pair. If only....


----------



## StarBetta

:O--- http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1330310273
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1330311380
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1330220955 <--- Pure white?!


----------



## PitGurl

I'm bidding on Karen's HMPK pair :-D. Wish me luck!


----------



## copperarabian

PitGurl said:


> I'm bidding on Karen's HMPK pair :-D. Wish me luck!


Good luck! I really hope you get them


----------



## Linsu

*the fuy in my avatar and this boy are by Aquabid kids)*


----------



## Linsu

uh, that would be guy not fuy-my typing stinks)))


----------



## betta lover1507

it's ok i do that to :lol: beautiful boys though :-D love the red one, is he from aquastar?


----------



## Linsu

the seller was Kaimook in Thailand. I was very pleased he didn't even look or act like he had flown halfway across the world)


----------



## copperarabian

Remember aquastar's angels that where very pricy? Well he has a dragon now with the same scales called a _angel dragon_. It's actually a very beautiful fish, I like him more then the pure white _angels_. I still wouldn't pay $120 for him though lol maybe if it included shipping XD


----------



## PitGurl

The color is pretty but the scales are awful, poor fins too. Pretty pet but would never breed him.


----------



## styggian

PitGurl said:


> The color is pretty but the scales are awful, poor fins too. Pretty pet but would never breed him.


I thought the same thing. I love the color but he just looks so "ragged" to me.


----------



## copperarabian

PitGurl said:


> The color is pretty but the scales are awful, poor fins too. Pretty pet but would never breed him.


I often think of fish through a photographers eye, who'd photograph the best and stand out.


----------



## betta lover1507

this is sad too  :


----------



## PitGurl

That DT should have been culled...


----------



## Aluyasha

Check out these three stunning CTs!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1331227451
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1331226870
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1330707667


----------



## kfryman

Whoa, those CTs are awesome. I would take the one with the pink butterfly pattern.


----------



## bettasusa

now those are nice!


----------



## Tisia




----------



## StarBetta

Tisia said:


>


Omigosh. I WANT HER!!!! I just got sent to fish heaven!
And yellow eyes too! Waaahhh!


----------



## GreyCheyenne

I don't know if these bettas are good quality or not, but I thought they were really neat looking. I LOVE the camo coloring of the male HMPK, and the pretty lil' HM girl.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1330729804

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1330730417

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1330872004


----------



## betta lover1507

Tisia said:


>


she is a gorgeous girl :shock:
and grey cheyenne love that girl you found :-D


----------



## Karebear13

betta lover1507 said:


> she is a gorgeous girl :shock:
> and grey cheyenne love that girl you found :-D


Omg in love she is beautiful and she gives me school pride


----------



## betta lover1507

i would've snatched that female >-< (if she was in the country and if i had the money)


----------



## GreyCheyenne

betta lover1507 said:


> i would've snatched that female >-< (if she was in the country and if i had the money)


Which female? The yellow/blue or the one I found?


----------



## betta lover1507

the one you found she is pretty :3 i always wanted a dragon/ fullmask/ almost fullmask


----------



## Aluyasha

Some beautiful HMs:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1330793406
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1330774209
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1330793407


----------



## GreyCheyenne

betta lover1507 said:


> the one you found she is pretty :3 i always wanted a dragon/ fullmask/ almost fullmask


 
Yeah, I'd love to have her too


----------



## Aluyasha

This is sad, that is the most extremebig ear I have ever seen.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1331056684

And I think this one does not have a tail fin.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1331056687


----------



## PitGurl

That last bettas caudal and anal fin are fused :shock:.


----------



## Aluyasha

PitGurl said:


> That last bettas caudal and anal fin are fused :shock:.


That is what I thought when I saw it. Why do those sellers always try to make a profit off of deformed and/or disabled fish? :/


----------



## JBosley

Aluyasha said:


> That is what I thought when I saw it. Why do those sellers always try to make a profit off of deformed and/or disabled fish? :/


Poor guy :-( Thats awful! People are ridiculous


----------



## Litlover11

PitGurl said:


> That last bettas caudal and anal fin are fused :shock:.


I noticed the breeder is freedombettathailand. Isn't he the breeder who tried selling those bettas without dorsal fins? Sick that he is trying to sell such deformed fish, and for such high prices. They should either be culled or given away free to a good home as a pet.


----------



## PitGurl

I don't think Asian breeders look at things the same way we do. What we may consider deformed they may not. I've purchased many Thai fish and just trying to communicate with them can be very difficult because of the language barrier. I don't think the majority of them are trying to be cruel, they just don't understand.


----------



## Leeniex

Would love to see more pics of him.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1331351867


----------



## copperarabian

Pretty!

Aquastar









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1330913722









Love this giant plakat
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1331005203


----------



## betta lover1507

gorgeous fish  it is sad how people don't care what they sell, as long as they get there money  but some people will love those betta's thinking as not a deformity. people might think the deformity is a new form of betta's


----------



## copperarabian

the deformed fish are so sad, and whats going to happen to the big ear bettas? It seems like they just keep getting bigger and bigger pretty fast. How will they survive when they have massive pectorals....


----------



## callistra

kfryman said:


> That is just not right I am sorry, it isn't cute nor pretty. They should have been culled or not sold.


Why kill a fish that's perfectly healthy just because it looks a little different? Guess we should go killing infants born without 10 toes now.. Sorry know that's a comparison that some people won't like but I find it a scary comment. It's probably not a good idea to breed malformed fish or try to market them as some fad but if they're perfectly healthy there's no reason to go on a mass killing spree because they don't fit perfectly in with the breed markings. Just my 2cents.


----------



## callistra

Tisia said:


>


omg where's the link to this one?! I have to have..


----------



## Tisia

she already sold unfortunately. here's the seller just in case they decide to post more like her


----------



## mjoy79

callistra said:


> Why kill a fish that's perfectly healthy just because it looks a little different? Guess we should go killing infants born without 10 toes now.. Sorry know that's a comparison that some people won't like but I find it a scary comment. It's probably not a good idea to breed malformed fish or try to market them as some fad but if they're perfectly healthy there's no reason to go on a mass killing spree because they don't fit perfectly in with the breed markings. Just my 2cents.


I think the betta's quality of life will be significantly diminished if they have deformities such as a bent spine, etc. I have never bred nor do I plan on breeding but just what I've picked up being on the forums for awhile. I don't think I could breed for reasons like this - having to cull. (among other reasons). But it happens all the time. I have a feeling some of the ones that get culled might have had a decent life - depending on what was wrong with the fish. But I would assume the majority would be better off not having to suffer a long life in pain/difficulty swimming, etc.


----------



## Tisia

his ventrals freak me out


----------



## bananafish

OMG they look like cockroach antenna or something. Totally freaky!


----------



## styggian

Tisia said:


> his ventrals freak me out



Hahaha those ventrals are AMAZING. He would be named Roach!


----------



## callistra

This is one of my favorites on there right now:










But if i get another betta it's going to be this pathetic looking crowntail at walmart here. He's emaciated in filthy water. His body looks burned and the vast majority of his fins are burned off. However.. he is a super feisty little thing constantly swimming around and flaring and totally responsive to me.. broke my heart, but unfortunately my living situation won't let me get him...

Anyone in KS? 

ETA: Anyone see the $200 delta? :/


----------



## XxBettaLoverxX

I just bought this HM Betta from the seller called Blimp33. This is my first purchase from Aquabid. Has anyone ever dealt with the transhipper Julie Tran at CA with the website called flowerhornsfromthebeyond.com? I havn't gotten a reply from her yet in an email and she didn't answer when I called. What am I supposed to tell or ask her?

Can someone please help? :-( So confused on how to go through this whole process.

This is the HM I bought from Thailand, sort of an impulse buy but I can't wait until he gets here, he already has his own 5gl tank 

Not the best lighting but it was love at first sight lol


----------



## betta lover1507

this is a pretty pair  :


----------



## copperarabian

callistra said:


> This is one of my favorites on there right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if i get another betta it's going to be this pathetic looking crowntail at walmart here. He's emaciated in filthy water. His body looks burned and the vast majority of his fins are burned off. However.. he is a super feisty little thing constantly swimming around and flaring and totally responsive to me.. broke my heart, but unfortunately my living situation won't let me get him...
> 
> Anyone in KS?
> 
> ETA: Anyone see the $200 delta? :/


He reminds me of angel wings  so pretty!

I love this boy, his anal fin is kinda funky but his coloration is really interesting. 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1331578438


----------



## animallover4lyfe

i like that last one 

i really also like him, im on the verge of buying him:
and the 2nd and 3rd one i like alot too!


----------



## callistra

Want these two so bad.. I would name the first one Bananas and the second one Dreamsicle.. Actually I think the first one should be named Peaches.. Dang I wish I knew someone who could house them for me for a month or so until I get settled into my new place


----------



## blueridge

This guy is awesome!!! Would love to have one of these!!!!!!


----------



## copperarabian

this guy has green eyes


----------



## mjoy79

copperarabian said:


> this guy has green eyes


he's gorgeous! and with green eyes. makes him a bit unique


----------



## Leeniex

Maybe he's wearing contacts.


----------



## styggian

These two!

O-o I don't know why they're side by side like that. Weird.


----------



## PitGurl

This guy is pretty....


----------



## copperarabian

styggian said:


> These two!
> 
> O-o I don't know why they're side by side like that. Weird.


wow, they are gorgeous, I adore the second guy


----------



## Leeniex

copperarabian said:


> wow, they are gorgeous, I adore the second guy


Ditto!!:shock:


----------



## mattoboy

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1331573629 WOAH


----------



## copperarabian

mattoboy said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1331573629 WOAH


oooo, I love him


----------



## Tisia

uhh...


----------



## Leeniex

Tisia said:


> uhh...



It's a unicorn!


----------



## Zappity

Leeniex said:


> It's a unicorn!


Omg, I'm seriously hysterical right now. XD I don't know why!!

I say it's a Narwhal...


----------



## Leeniex

This little dude is so cute!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1332543087


----------



## Chard56

Tisia said:


> uhh...


I wouldn't swear to it but that looks like it may have been trimmed to look that way. Cool looking none the less. What were they trying to get price wise?


----------



## Leeniex

BIN is 99.00.


----------



## Chard56

I sure hope nobody buys it for that only to have the dorsal grow back out. He's a very good looking Dragon DTPK that would still sell for $20 to $30 if someone really was interested but not $99. The first pair of Red Dragons to sell on Aquabid back around the year 2000 went for $1,000.00. I can't get a bite on my real Purple strain at $200. But to intentionally trim something like this unicorn Betta I don't think anyone will fall for it.


----------



## Luimeril

i hate it when people do that. :I cutting a betta's fin to stop fin rot, or to trim overly large fins is one thing but just to get a good price on something? :I

Chard, have you tried setting up an auction? start it at a certain price, and see if people bite that way. you may end up getting MORE than $200 for them. :V if i had the money, i'd bite for the... which one was it? the Plakat, i think? that one's just beautiful. how'd you ever get purples?


----------



## Chard56

Luimeril said:


> i hate it when people do that. :I cutting a betta's fin to stop fin rot, or to trim overly large fins is one thing but just to get a good price on something? :I
> 
> Chard, have you tried setting up an auction? start it at a certain price, and see if people bite that way. you may end up getting MORE than $200 for them. :V if i had the money, i'd bite for the... which one was it? the Plakat, i think? that one's just beautiful. how'd you ever get purples?


 Three and a half years ago I spawned a "King" Betta with a regular Veiltail female. I noticed some dark purplish fry among the offspring. With selective breeding and 7 generations after that first spawning I get about 75% Purple per spawn.


----------



## Luimeril

that..... that's epic. o-o i had a purple veil male a few years back, but he was just red and blue, mixed well enough to look purple. :I i'd love a true purple one day...


----------



## bettasusa

this one?








or this one?


----------



## MollyJean

OMG Susa... it looks like a chocolate brownie with cream cheese frosting and blueberrys...


----------



## bettasusa

I know! Perfect way to describe him! The kitties would love to get their paws on him! lol.


----------



## bettasusa

YOU ARE MINE BOY!! YAY!!


----------



## MollyJean

bettasusa said:


> YOU ARE MINE BOY!! YAY!!


You won the dessert fish? OMG I am so jealous right now....


----------



## bettasusa

Yup! I stayed up half the night wondering...bid or Buy it Now...Bid or Buy it Now...I already have two other fish coming in and couldn't help but see how well one of the females would go with him. I got contact from the breeder and it looks like they will all arrive in the same shipment! So excited!....Whats his name MollyJean?


----------



## MollyJean

I'd love to see the female you're going to put him with. And steal like.. all the babies! He just reminds me of cream cheese brownies or blueberry cheesecake. Not sure what I would call him, though. OMG He's so pretty!! Maybe Al La Mode.. Al for short, lol

There was a "yellow" a week or so ago that had that almost perfect chocolate look. Not sure why, but I love the deep rich browns. Not something I see often either.


----------



## bettasusa

MollyJean, Al La Mode it is! Very nice name! Love it! I can't wait to see her in person either. I hope to get some good photos of them once they arrive. I'll post when I do. Thanks Lui


----------



## Wolfie305

If I understood transshipping and it wasn't so expensive, I would get a fish from AB in a second. Good god these fish are amazing.


----------



## MollyJean

Alright, I'm in love with a betta. I love big ears. They're so so cute.. but this one takes the cake. Poor baby.. I wonder how well he swims. I'm seriously considering going through the whole process and buying him.... Maybe just because I want to take care of the poor baby. This boarders on overkill if you ask me.









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1332371714


----------



## bettasusa

> If I understood transshipping and it wasn't so expensive


Transhipping is pretty basic. Heres like a simple run down for you so you know for future.

Most fish on Aquabid from Thai. what I noticed will start at about $15.00. 

You pay an additional $5.00 to have it shipped to your country if its a regular sized betta or 7.00 if its a giant sized betta.

Then you have your trans-shipper who is in your country who will receive the betta because they have the proper permits to receive from other countries. The trans-shipper will then charge you the shipping costs, say 15.00 Priority or 35.00 express to ship it to your door. Now on another note if you are local to your trans-shipper you can pick up your betta and pay a handling fee instead of paying for shipping, mine is $8.00.

So lets say we are going to order a betta that is 15.00. You pay the breeder 15.00 + 5.00 = 20.00 to get it to your country plus paid for the fish. Then you pay the trans-shipper, depending on your preference of shipping method, lets say we choose priority, (always use your better judgment), 15.00 for instance.

So total for your fish is 20.00 + 15.00 = 35.00 to your door.
---------------
Now when I and some others who have a trans-shipper near-by it would go a little like this. The only benefit of this is really that your fish is only in transit for one day and you get to pick it up yourself. The cost isn't much different. Betta 15.00 + 5.00 to ship to US. = 20.00 plus handling charge which mine is 8.00 = 28.00. Not much of a difference.

Now I notice you are in WA there is a trans-shipper named Jeff Wilson
[email protected], Washington, 360-926-2289. He may be close to you but you'd have to contact him to be sure and to *only order from those breeders who use him as a trans-shipper if you'd like to pick your betta up instead*. Hope this helps a bit. Lui


----------



## bettasusa

>


 WOAH! Pay for him and send him to Kevin! I'll pay the handling fee and bring him home! LOL Thats a beautiful fish there!


----------



## MollyJean

Hubby veto'ed me. Said there is no way I'm paying 100+ dollars for a deformed fish when we can catch one out of the Clinch... haha he's a jerk.

In his defense, he doesn't know anything about fish, and I do tend to pick out broken animals... so.


----------



## Wolfie305

Bettasusa - Oh thank you! That summed it up perfectly :3 I do like the idea for picking the fish up myself. I'm actually in MA, do you know of any transshippers here?


----------



## bettasusa

Ma, ok i read that wrong. Lol i'll check


----------



## callistra

MollyJean said:


> Alright, I'm in love with a betta. I love big ears. They're so so cute.. but this one takes the cake. Poor baby.. I wonder how well he swims. I'm seriously considering going through the whole process and buying him.... Maybe just because I want to take care of the poor baby. This boarders on overkill if you ask me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1332371714


He looks like he's about to fly! I hope he can swim ok


----------



## PitGurl

:shock:


----------



## styggian

PitGurl said:


> :shock:


Very interesting, if it's not a sickness O-o


----------



## bettasusa

Hey Wolfie,



> I'm actually in MA


 I've been doing some searching on Aquabid and can't find anyone in MA. Sorry about the confusion. Lui


----------



## MollyJean

PitGurl said:


> :shock:


Wait, what?


.... Wait.... what????????

If that's on AB, could you send the link?


----------



## bettasusa

MollyJean said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> 
> .... Wait.... what????????
> 
> If that's on AB, could you send the link?


lol! Yea same here! I was looking for him on AB!


----------



## Chard56

*Color loss*



PitGurl said:


> :shock:


 That looks like what my Black Orchid CT did. It wouldn't surprise me if it colored back in. This is before losing color:







This is during color loss. (Scared me, I thought he had a disease)







Now he colored back in and looks like this.


----------



## PitGurl

Here ya go ....
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1332340789


----------



## mjoy79

This guy wants you to know what an elephant is lol


----------



## betta lover1507

oo i like that elephant ear  pretty


----------



## Leeniex

I was wondering what an elephant was.


----------



## Leeniex

What's on this guy's head?

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1332591603


----------



## tpocicat

I don't know, but it IS disturbing...


----------



## copperarabian

isn't it just color?


----------



## Leeniex

I hope so, it just looks strange. Beautiful fish otherwise.


----------



## lvandert

I'm finally getting one of my dream fishies! It says she's a dragon scale, although it doesn't look like it I'm hoping she at least has the geno. My sister bought her for me and shipped it express, so I should be getting her soon


----------



## bettasusa

congrats! BasementBettas are awesome! the photos do her no justice believe me. When you see her in person you will be really happy as I was when I received my bi-color females from her.


----------



## mattoboy

Here are a few beauties I found this morning:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1332456948

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1332460202

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1332460488

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1332472806

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1332454578

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1332442806


----------



## Boikazi4o9

This guy look unique. His dark color make him look like a HM female. Lol









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1332724926


----------



## Saphire

Oh man!!!! I'd never looked at the aquabid site... why, oh why did I go and do that???  I'm in love with at least 15 different fish on there! Hubby is gonna wanna kill me! 
On the other hand he said i could have as many bettas as i wanted if I gave up the having more Tarantula idea... hmmmm...


----------



## ravenwinds

Maybe we should set up an AA...Aquabid Anonymous....group!
Let's see if I can get my boys up here: all from Thailand within last 30days...all with sibling sisters except Opium, the black copper DTHM.


----------



## ravenwinds

Okay, so I can't copy multiple IMG URLs w/my Droid!
That's Daffodil-mustard gas DTHM.
This is Sea Jasper- copper OHM


----------



## ravenwinds

This is Carnelian-orange polka dot OHM:


----------



## ravenwinds

This Opium- black copper DTHM. I don't have pics of the girls yet...maybe by then I'll have figured out how to post multiple pics...


----------



## Jessicatm137

Here are _some _of the ones I like. Especially the last one ( I'm like with a lot:lol: )


----------



## Tikibirds

> http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=50935&stc=1&d=1332121121


Intersting. I have heard the marble gene can work in reverse and turn darker colored bettas to white


This guy is different


----------



## bettasusa

wow! he would go perfect with my bicolors. I wish I had more $$ to put up! lol Good looking fish as always!


----------



## watergale

i found this guy and thought he looked amazing, the eyes especially


----------



## betta lover1507

love the one above o-o sooo cool looking!


----------



## Jessicatm137

His eyes are very cool!


----------



## lilyth88

Some of the ones I like: 

"Gold HM Female"









"Dragon Red HM DT Male"












Orange Dragon:









Black/White Dragon:









Hard to just pick a few.


----------



## Jessicatm137

I like the first ( Gold HM Female ) and the last ( Black/White Dragon ).


----------



## PitGurl

Great color on the HM and the HMPK. The white female HMPK has awesome branching in her cadual. The CT female has really great ray reduction, nice and even.


----------



## copperarabian

Wow, Salamander dragons from aquastar!


----------



## Boikazi4o9

Wow those salamander look beautiful!


----------



## Boikazi4o9

I love this guy face!










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1332825807


----------



## ravenwinds

That face is precious!
Pitgurl I love that ft brown/tan....caramel coloured beauty...
I gotta remind myself about: LIMITS...maybe just a few more...


----------



## bettasusa

That is a beautiful monster there. Is anyone bidding on him?


----------



## Tisia

perty colors


----------



## Aluyasha

Aww I would LOVE to have the last one.


----------



## inareverie85

One of these days Im going to order like 10 bettas from Thailand.. ~_~

And they'll all be mustard gas!


----------



## ravenwinds

My family is gonna be ticked off at me...I found 1 metallic green multi that is gorgeous and real Apple green and another 2 that were a forest, with a bit of olive, colour...I bid on 2 of them and hope I get at least one...I guess I am getting another tank


----------



## Leeniex

inareverie85 said:


> One of these days Im going to order like 10 bettas from Thailand.. ~_~
> 
> And they'll all be mustard gas!


LOL! You might as well go for a full dozen.


----------



## Tikibirds

I want this fish


----------



## Jessicatm137

Wow.:shock: Look at that yellow.


----------



## Jessicatm137

I found another one I like


----------



## ravenwinds

That's the parrot one, right....you're gonna hate me . That is one of the greens that I currently am the only bidder!


----------



## KaraAnne

I just bought this guy off aquabid ... it was love at 1st sight!


----------



## ravenwinds

He is beautiful. I can see why you fell for him.


----------



## Olympia

A dragon scale crowntail? FINALLY. Ughhh I want.


----------



## KaraAnne

Olympia said:


> A dragon scale crowntail? FINALLY. Ughhh I want.


Wow. Those colors are amazing!!


----------



## lvandert

Olympia said:


> A dragon scale crowntail? FINALLY. Ughhh I want.


I think my direction in breeding is going to be dragon scale everything! lol. VT, CT, HM, HMPK.


----------



## copperarabian

lvandert said:


> I think my direction in breeding is going to be dragon scale everything! lol. VT, CT, HM, HMPK.


Dragon scale all the bettas!


----------



## Olympia

That's the first dragon CT I've seen. 
Someone on here really should buy him, I know I can't


----------



## lvandert

copperarabian said:


> Dragon scale all the bettas!


hahaha yes. That is going to be my goal. lol At the moment I have a dragon scale HM female and a HMPK male.


----------



## Leeniex

heehee


----------



## lvandert

Leeniex said:


> heehee


hahaha! YES!!! Thank you so much!! This is awesome!


----------



## ravenwinds

Don't want to be a party pooper but...some colours look better without dragonscale...like yellows and golds usually.
I am getting appreciative of dragonscales (i used to think all looked wrong...it seems all the ones I fall for these days are dragons...like the green one on last page that Jessica posted...I bought him, I think(i'll have to check aquabid)!


----------



## Jessicatm137

You got him??? It's a good thing I don't have the money for a Aquabid Betta. Congratulations! Though I would have tried to get him if I had the money. I stared at him for a long time...


----------



## Tisia




----------



## Jessicatm137

Tisia said:


>


Pretty...


----------



## Bombalurina

Wow...his conformation is really good.


----------



## copperarabian

Tisia said:


>


He's so pretty!

I like this guy from a artistic stand point since he has some funky fins lol
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1333380221


----------



## Leeniex

I wish the Easter bunny would put this one in my basket....


----------



## StarBetta

Leeniex said:


> I wish the Easter bunny would put this one in my basket....


He's gorgeous! I want him as a EARLY, Early, early b-day gift :lol:


----------



## lilyth88




----------



## betta lover1507

i like the second one!


----------



## ravenwinds

Yep, the second one is great.

Jessica...in about 4hrs I will know for sure, but as of 1hr ago, I was only bidder on green wild parrot...or whatever his title was! If I breed him, I'll let you know.

Copperarabian...I've been staring at the copper gold fire dragon all night. I would have bid on him if not for funky fins.

The smilebetta are great...I have 4 of their fish...have week old fry from Orange polka dot pair I purchased from them...they are great to work with.


----------



## kfryman

Too much fins lol!


----------



## joyfish

All I do is look at betta pictures all night. Will I ever get caught up? Haven't stopped being amazed at the many different colors they can have. If I was rich I'd need a bigger place and have to hire someone to help take care of them because I'd own so many, LOL.


----------



## newarkhiphop

lilyth88 said:


>


there was a guy just like this @ petco couple of week ago they had him labeled as a halfmoon, didnt pick him up, went back a week later he was gone


----------



## BeautifulBetta

i want  LOL.
Anal fin is a litttttttle long, but not long enough to bother me 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1333666237


----------



## Leeniex

Remember the bettas with no dorsals? There was one at petsmart today. It had the strangle lump on it's back but no fin there.


----------



## Jessicatm137

Ravenwinds- Let me know if he arrives safely!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Leeniex said:


> Remember the bettas with no dorsals? There was one at petsmart today. It had the strangle lump on it's back but no fin there.


Wow really?? Odd!


----------



## Jessicatm137

More I like:


----------



## Aluyasha

Love the first one!


----------



## ravenwinds

Will do!
Just got email from breeder...sibling females are discounted to 10$ when you buy the male (i got him for 25$). I guess that's a sign! Four fish from Thailand...I can't wait to see them in person...I'll post pics after they arrive.


----------



## betta lover1507

the salamander has a scale deformity, poor fish. but at least the price is low. i meant in the other page lol


----------



## Jessicatm137

betta lover1507 said:


> the salamander has a scale deformity, poor fish. but at least the price is low. i meant in the other page lol


He does! Poor thing...


----------



## watergale

if only i had a means of buying online fish...


----------



## blueridge

Interesting looking fish...


----------



## Boikazi4o9

His dorsal fin look huge compare to his other fins. Haha


----------



## Olympia

Oh I dislike that dorsal, ruins him IMO. I loveeee rose tails, plus he's a big ears. Wonder how well he swims though.


----------



## ravenwinds

I was just thinking the same thing Olympia! That huge GREY dorsal fin looks like it should be on another fish. I like rose tails, too but that dorsal ruins this one


----------



## Tisia




----------



## Chard56

Thanks Tisia, I just drooled all over myself!


----------



## Tisia

lmao, no problem


----------



## Leeniex

Wow.


----------



## ravenwinds

He is stunning! I usually don't like white or yellow dragonscales pm body but...WOW!!


----------



## BettaDude

some plakats:


----------



## StarBetta

The 1st and 2nd are gorgeous! So pwetty. I wantie. *drools*


----------



## FuulieQ

How come there's no bids on this guy? He's so pretty.


----------



## ravenwinds

He is beautiful...and his colors are so clean and sharp...a personal favorite combo of mine: yellow and blue!
Don't know enough of plakat conformation to tell if that was a reason for no bids. Sometimes I think it has to do w/ information overload...so many beautiful bettas that by the time you run across a gem like him, you can't see properly...all start to look alike after awhile...


----------



## Boikazi4o9

Red eye! =O










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1333805976


----------



## betta lover1507

1+^ love the caudal fin, amazing


----------



## Boikazi4o9

Some CT that I like. Now I need to stop going to aquabid. Haha










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1333719343










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1333720642










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1333888865


----------



## Jessicatm137

My Halfmoon has red eyes! That first CT is gorgeous!


----------



## Olympia

The first two are so symmetrical o-o nothing like a perfect CT. <3


----------



## betta lover1507

*woah green big ears!!!:








awesome!!
*


----------



## TakoLuLu

I've spent over half my time since registering yesterday browsing in this thread. So many pretty betta I can't begin to afford!! Its gonna be hard to settle for what I can find locally now! XD


----------



## betta lover1507

i love your avi, lol


----------



## TakoLuLu

Thanks, I doodled him yesterday! :3

_edited to add:_ this boy is pretty! He'd ship to me super fast since he's only about 7hrs away too! Soooo tempting!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1333714598


----------



## Tisia




----------



## Yaoilover12397

Having the hardest time finding females. Anyone see any on AB?


----------



## bettasusa

> Having the hardest time finding females. Anyone see any on AB?


 Are you looking for local shipping or are you interested in Import females? I see a few on AB. I have some upcoming but at the moment none, maybe 2 weeks to a month from now. Here are a few import females that are really nice just in case: 








Super Black Copper Female








White Female








Really nice Mustard Gas Female

And A seller BasementBettas who has a few females. I also purchased from her she's based in TX and has really nice fish!


----------



## Yaoilover12397

I'm more than willing to import. At the moment I'm trying to find some CT females most.


----------



## Aluyasha

Beautiful CT:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1333774202


----------



## Boikazi4o9

Yaoilover12397 said:


> I'm more than willing to import. At the moment I'm trying to find some CT females most.


Here a nice CT female










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1333700229


----------



## Brendans

me thinks the seller forgot a zero... http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1333947245


----------



## betta lover1507

i just purchased another betta, am horrible!!! pic:








she is SOOOO GORGEOUS, i couldn't resist her she is so beautiful!!!


----------



## tpocicat

She's beautiful!


----------



## betta lover1507

thanks tpocicat, i really can't wait to get her! i just love how her colors are and her caudal is has a perfect sharp tips, well not the best but really nice.


----------



## tpocicat

She might still be growing. Some of my fry have sharp tips until the rest of the fin grows in, just a thought...


----------



## betta lover1507

they say she is ready to breed as well:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashm1333580966


----------



## Jessicatm137

betta lover1507 said:


> *woah green big ears!!!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awesome!!
> *


So pretty!!!

Congrats on getting that female betta lover1507, she is also pretty!


----------



## Olympia

Never was a fan of "green" betta. They look just blue to me :s


----------



## TakoLuLu

Such pretty colors on this guy!


----------



## Jessicatm137

He is pretty!


----------



## betta lover1507

green is just basically a turquoise. but no that isn't the betta i got, lol just FYI i already have a big ear, and am proud that he is uniquely one big ear haha

and i like the one above,lol


----------



## Olympia

My turquoise is more green than that fish 
Likewise I've never seen a truly purple betta :s

Has anyone seen any light brown (chocolate) betta? They are my fave, I used to see a few but no one seems to be producing them anymore?


----------



## betta lover1507

Chard56 has some purples:








and chocolate's, i don't know about those. just check around on AB there might be some


----------



## TakoLuLu

He (the one i just posted) is seeeeeriously tempting me, but my tank isn't even close to cycled yet and he'd get here super fast only to chill in a tiny critter keeper until the tank was ready. Even if the seller could hold him for a bit, he'd have to go on a credit card until mid month. MUST RESIST!!! (There are also two really gorgeous mustard gas boys, and a copper up right now I'm super tempted by)


----------



## Olympia

There's plenty more fish on the.... aquabid? LOL. 
I've been searching for some chocolates. There was the most beautiful one ever, I bookmarked it but the ad isn't on there anymore. It's tail was also amazing, like a perfect rose tail, symmetrical V's along it.  Light brown betta are so pretty <3 Maybe there is a different name for this colour?


----------



## TakoLuLu

Olympia said:


> There's plenty more fish on the.... aquabid? LOL.


This is what I keep trying to remind myself XD


----------



## Olympia

Closest thing I can find, I guess solid light brown isn't very popular D;: 







http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1333769509

Also I LOVE this rose tail girl:







http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1333609801


----------



## TakoLuLu

Oh wow, that first one is breathtaking!


----------



## Jessicatm137

Olympia said:


>


She is amazing!


----------



## ravenwinds

Brendans...sometimes new US breeders run auction beginning at $1.00...sometimes the auction even gets totally out of hand and they make more than they would have at the set price.

Olympia...1. I just saw a chocolate HM on aquabid...it was more cream w/ darker pattern
2. I just purchased 2 fish and their sibs that are hopefullly as green as advertised in pic...true Green not blue(i agree, most are)....keep fingers crossed, right Jessica....


----------



## betta lover1507

mustard gas/ chocalate's/bi-colors 
bi-colors will give you more of different colors though


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Mhm looking into a nice big group of females for my first sorority.


----------



## Olympia

Yaoilover12397 said:


> Mhm looking into a nice big group of females for my first sorority.


You should contact a breeder and get them all from the same person, many people give a discount if you buy enough I believe.


----------



## betta lover1507

here you go, haha all CT girls lol:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1333659615
someone bidded on them though


----------



## Yaoilover12397

I would like to stick to one but to be honest I have someone who owes me a free fish and I want to get from them again as well as I like doing business with them. But, they do not carry the other tail type I am looking for which is CT. So, I'm lookign into buying from 2-3 breeders.


----------



## betta lover1507

oh haha, too many? lol


----------



## BeautifulBetta

She's not off AB, but I didnt wanna make a whole new thread just for her lol. I think she's pretty darn cute!


----------



## blueridge

BeautifulBetta said:


> She's not off AB, but I didnt wanna make a whole new thread just for her lol. I think she's pretty darn cute!


:shock: Wow she is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## kfryman

I really thinks this thread should be closed... I want them all! I love this thread, but I see so many cities I try and stay away.

Tisia why must you tease me with plakat marbles?


----------



## Chard56

Olympia said:


> My turquoise is more green than that fish
> Likewise I've never seen a truly purple betta :s
> 
> Has anyone seen any light brown (chocolate) betta? They are my fave, I used to see a few but no one seems to be producing them anymore?


 I sold this one a while back. I should have kept and bred him but I didn't have the room at the time.







I have one dark Chocolate but still don't have room for a Chocolate spawn.


----------



## copperarabian

Aquabid.com is a living art gallery 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1333805428









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1333760404









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1333762238


----------



## TakoLuLu

I saw that last one when I was browsing earlier, his lips cracked me up, lol


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Looking at AB females. <3


----------



## MollyJean

I love this one.. the randomness is so interesting!









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1333958638


----------



## betta lover1507

woah only his spine area is color splashed!! someone needs to get him!!


----------



## copperarabian

MollyJean said:


> I love this one.. the randomness is so interesting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1333958638


wow he's amazing. Too bad he's a feathertail/extreme rosetail, I love how it looks but it's bad for anyone interested in breeding.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

IfIU had room for another male, I'd get him for a pet.


----------



## Leeniex

gawd, I love him!! I am so out of fish space.


----------



## Pewmew

copperarabian said:


> wow he's amazing. Too bad he's a feathertail/extreme rosetail, I love how it looks but it's bad for anyone interested in breeding.


 :shock::shock::shock: sooo pretty


----------



## Jessicatm137

MollyJean said:


> I love this one.. the randomness is so interesting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1333958638


I love him!


----------



## betta lover1507

look at these beauts (lol):


----------



## Jessicatm137

betta lover1507 said:


> look at these beauts (lol):


I like the first and last!


----------



## Yaoilover12397

The last one there looks a lot like my boy Tian. Who I got from Bettakapes.


----------



## Tisia

just won this little cutie and her brother


----------



## Itsonme

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1334098814









I want this boy so bad! hes the most beatiful fish i ever seen but i just dont have the money to get him shipped over they charge 5$ transhipper fee and 47$ for overnight 

they only charge 28$ for priority but i dont want my fish to be in shipped for 3 days and arrive dead and all that money gone 

it kills me i want him so bad lol


----------



## betta lover1507

I hate you for getting her!!! lol jk jk
that boy is pretty


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Grr, I want to get her so badly but I've bid five times and keep getting bumped out by someones max and all.


----------



## PitGurl

Nice 180 spread on her. Something you don't see often on CT's. She's beautiful. Would be a real asset to a breeding program. The white female is nice too. Not quite the spread of the gold girl but still nice ray reduction.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

I'm really excited. I just got high bid on her and if it goes through. I plan to use her for my first breeding this summer.


----------



## PitGurl

I hope you get her. What are your breeding goals if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Jessicatm137

She's pretty! Hope you get her!


----------



## Yaoilover12397

My main breeding goals would be tail and color. Which is why I was so excited to find her with her 180 Degree spread.

Thank you both ofr the luck.


----------



## copperarabian

Yaoilover12397 said:


> Grr, I want to get her so badly but I've bid five times and keep getting bumped out by someones max and all.


She's so amazing! I hope you get her


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Thank you so do I. I've also heard really great things about her seller.


----------



## betta lover1507

i noticed the 180 degree's caudal spread, good luck she is a beautiful girl. am probably gonna start with the girl in my avi


----------



## Yaoilover12397

I just got outbid. I'm not going higher than $40.


----------



## betta lover1507

aww, sorry


----------



## MrVampire181

I'll be very honest... 99% of these fish, from a breeding standpoint, are not great looking. Very rarely do I see a nice fish worth breeding (like my import whites). 

Today I came across this male:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1333954203

I am speechless... he has perfect fins and almost perfect body type. He would place extremely well in an IBC show.

If this breeder is selling THIS male he must have a better one in his jars. This male is truly amazing.


----------



## Olympia

Aquastar is the breeder with all the deformed fish missing body parts Dx


----------



## TakoLuLu

Yeah, from what I've seen of Aquastar here lately, I was really surprised that beauty is an Aquastar fish!

That picture right there is what I mean by not being able to pick a petstore fish after spending so much time in this thread though. I stopped in the one next to work last night and there was a stunning purple. Never have seen anything quite like him. However, in addition to being a veiltail (which I've never been fond of), he had some really wimpy looking fins on him. Three months ago I wouldn't have noticed that.


----------



## Olympia

Haha with pet store fish I always take the one that just looks me in the face and then I can't put em down  some of them look like they're begging for you to take them.


----------



## PitGurl

@ Yaoilover12397- Sorry you lost her :-(. 

@ Olympia- Freedombettathailand is the one who sells the bettas with the missing parts. He's a HMPK breeder, I don't think I've seem any HM's from him. It's a shame too cuz some of his fish are pretty nice but I wouldn't give money to a person selling deformed bettas.

@ MrVampire181- I agree. Even though I'm fairly new to breeding bettas I've done my research as to what the standards are for each type of betta. I don't choose breeding stock just because they're a pretty color. I can go through AB and every once in a while a fish will really stand out and I'm like "wow"! I really choose carefully when picking breeding stock especially since I want to get in to showing. With that said I'm still learning and I'm glad there's many knowledgeable people on here and the IBC sites. If I was breeding white hmpk's I'd be snatching up this girl
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1333917475


----------



## TakoLuLu

Olympia said:


> Haha with pet store fish I always take the one that just looks me in the face and then I can't put em down  some of them look like they're begging for you to take them.


That's the other thing, Mr purple wouldn't face me, he kept turning on me all 90's "talk to the butt, 'cause the face ain't listenin'" XD My reaction, "fine, your backside isn't that nice anyway, you can just stay here!"


----------



## kfryman

MrVampire181 said:


> I'll be very honest... 99% of these fish, from a breeding standpoint, are not great looking. Very rarely do I see a nice fish worth breeding (like my import whites).


That's why I want to breed plakats first, so much less you can truly mess up on. I just need to find when I will have the time, money, and room to breed.

I have to agree also because most of them of some wonky fins or some super long anal fins. I know HMs are harder to breed because they don't get a whole lot of truly genuine 180s. I guess finding a good pair will take a while.

I saw a halfmoon marble plakat earlier, he was gorgeous! I want a really nice marble plakat from the states, any one have some that are almost ready to sell?


----------



## Tisia

dad of my first spawn is a marble. they're still a little bit small, but they're getting there. the pic in my sig is a link to their spawn log. babies from the boy in my avatar are only a few weeks old


----------



## MrVampire181

Olympia said:


> Aquastar is the breeder with all the deformed fish missing body parts Dx


That's the only thing keeping me from buying that fish lol.


PitGurl said:


> I agree. Even though I'm fairly new to breeding bettas I've done my research as to what the standards are for each type of betta. I don't choose breeding stock just because they're a pretty color. I can go through AB and every once in a while a fish will really stand out and I'm like "wow"! I really choose carefully when picking breeding stock especially since I want to get in to showing. With that said I'm still learning and I'm glad there's many knowledgeable people on here and the IBC sites. If I was breeding white hmpk's I'd be snatching up this girl
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1333917475


My white female is almost as perfect as that one. Her brother is nice too (not such of a wonky anal fin).



kfryman said:


> That's why I want to breed plakats first, so much less you can truly mess up on. I just need to find when I will have the time, money, and room to breed.
> 
> I have to agree also because most of them of some wonky fins or some super long anal fins. I know HMs are harder to breed because they don't get a whole lot of truly genuine 180s. I guess finding a good pair will take a while.
> 
> I saw a halfmoon marble plakat earlier, he was gorgeous! I want a really nice marble plakat from the states, any one have some that are almost ready to sell?


HMPKs are easy but require you to watch the anal fins because they can get way too long.


----------



## PitGurl

@ kfryman- Try contacting Karen Mac Auley, martinismommy on here. She had that awesome pair of orange marble HMPK's. She may have some boys left over. This is one of the boys I got from that spawn...


----------



## MrVampire181

She is also a top IBC breeder who constantly places in shows


----------



## Yaoilover12397

@Pitgirl: I'm sad but you win some and you lose some and I'm talking with him right now about setting everything up and possibly ordering more fish so who knows, maybe the buyer will defunct and not pay and he and I will still be in communication so I'll end up getting her. Postive thoughts. 

@MrVampire181 Oh, I told Chaba in my first email I found him via some bettapeople Iknow and he asked who. Is there a name or user name he knows you by so I can tell him it was you who sent me to him?


----------



## kfryman

Isn't she the president of IBC as well lol? I am not gonna be breeding yet so I don't have to worry about that. I will contact her once I feel I can breed. I have seen a multi pair she was selling on Aquabid once, they were amazing and had so many bids on them.


----------



## MrVampire181

Yaoilover12397 said:


> @Pitgirl: I'm sad but you win some and you lose some and I'm talking with him right now about setting everything up and possibly ordering more fish so who knows, maybe the buyer will defunct and not pay and he and I will still be in communication so I'll end up getting her. Postive thoughts.
> 
> @MrVampire181 Oh, I told Chaba in my first email I found him via some bettapeople Iknow and he asked who. Is there a name or user name he knows you by so I can tell him it was you who sent me to him?


Christine/Dominnic Martinez  You can tell him I just bought the two whites and they're doing great  


kfryman said:


> Isn't she the president of IBC as well lol? I am not gonna be breeding yet so I don't have to worry about that. I will contact her once I feel I can breed. I have seen a multi pair she was selling on Aquabid once, they were amazing and had so many bids on them.


Not president (that's Joe Becerra) but she might be the president of a certain club. I have two of her males coming on next week and a female I bred last year has her multi genetics as well. Great starter fish


----------



## betta lover1507

i wish i had a quality male, so i could focus on equipment, gahh!!


----------



## LionCalie

He wont win any shows and isn't breeding material, but he is SUPER cute! I love his coloring and his white face. He is seriously tempting me!


----------



## betta lover1507

haha same seller as mines. but he is very pretty though, looks like some kind of salamander or just butterfly


----------



## Martinismommy

Just to clear this up.....I am the current Vice President of the IBC ) And I hope my fish are a little better than great starter fish ) MrVampire, if you are serious about educating this forum on the IBC it is a good thing to know who the President and Vice President of the International Betta Congress are....


----------



## Martinismommy

What males do you have coming from me?



MrVampire181 said:


> Christine/Dominnic Martinez  You can tell him I just bought the two whites and they're doing great
> 
> 
> Not president (that's Joe Becerra) but she might be the president of a certain club. I have two of her males coming on next week and a female I bred last year has her multi genetics as well. Great starter fish


----------



## TakoLuLu

Oh no, found breeders close enough to me to be comfortable relying on priority shipping. AB betta may be mine by this time tomorrow night XD


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Hry Martinismommy do you have any fish for sale atm?


----------



## Chard56

Martinismommy said:


> What males do you have coming from me?


 I don't even see any of your auctions listed. Mr. Vampire: Are you sure it's Martin's Mommy you have fish coming from? Karen, maybe he meant your Bettas are good starter fish for starting a breeding program for good show Bettas? In either case it's a good example of why people should proof read their statements and get their facts straight before posting them and how things can get twisted or misinterpreted.


----------



## MrVampire181

Martinismommy, I have males that were bred by you coming from Jackie (1fish2fish).

I had no idea you were the vice president. I just go back into fish so Im a little behind on everything lol. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Oh hey, so, having a baby in a few days. Anyone wanna buy him for me as a baby gift? LMFAO. Jk.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1333812599


----------



## Olympia

BeautifulBetta, he is GORGEOUS. I'm hoping you spread the betta bug to your daughter


----------



## Martinismommy

MrVampire, no problem....I just knew it wasn't possible to have fish coming from me because I haven't listed in weeks because of the shows coming up....Glad you are back and good luck with the fish from Jackie...

Yaoilover, yes I have many very nice fish available...You can e mail me at [email protected]


----------



## Martinismommy

I loved this male too MrVamp ) One of the nicest balanced imports I've seen in years.....And to top it off he is my colors! It is hard to find nice multi males...

Today I came across this male:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1333954203

I am speechless... he has perfect fins and almost perfect body type. He would place extremely well in an IBC show.

If this breeder is selling THIS male he must have a better one in his jars. This male is truly amazing.[/QUOTE]


----------



## TakoLuLu

@BeautifulBetta I was looking at him too, such gorgeous colors!


----------



## Jessicatm137

BeautifulBetta said:


> Oh hey, so, having a baby in a few days. Anyone wanna buy him for me as a baby gift? LMFAO. Jk.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1333812599


Wow.:shock:


----------



## PitGurl

Really nice female HMPK....


----------



## Martinismommy

You are right she is VERY pretty! I have a little HM female identical to her...


----------



## betta lover1507

because martinin your the best breeder in the whole U.S lol
your prone to have awesome betta's haha


----------



## MrVampire181

I REALLY want that female lol.


----------



## BettaDude

I have a question:
how can i browse AB with thumbnail photos.. 
I want to browse the pics of the fish before clicking on the auction page..

i only have thumbnails for the HM section, and not for anything else..


----------



## vilmarisv

That's strange... it works for me. There's a Thumbnail link at the top of the page where it says All |NEW | Ending Today...


----------



## betta lover1507

these two are jaw dropping to me:








here is a link, for anyone who wants to buy them:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1333858203


----------



## Olympia

That thumbnail thing just made my life 1000 times easier. -facepalm-
LOVE HIM.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1333864199


----------



## Jessicatm137

They are all are gorgeous!


----------



## BettaDude

vilmarisv said:


> That's strange... it works for me. There's a Thumbnail link at the top of the page where it says All |NEW | Ending Today...


it worked out, i havn't noticed that 
Thanks!


----------



## TakoLuLu

Oh wow, only 25 minutes left in my very first action on AB and I'm winning 8D


----------



## betta lover1507

who your bidding on? just tell us when the auction is over, don't want people trying to over bid you. or PM me haha, i won't over bid you, am broke lol


----------



## Ariel1719

Whyyyyyy does buying from AB have to cost so much money!!!! OMG.


----------



## TakoLuLu

I'm only going for it because I found one I like from a breeder that is close enough to feel comfortable using cheaper/slower shipping.

The awesome news is I'm also a fairly short driving distance from a transshipper, so should I find any international fish I like, they can go to her


----------



## Ariel1719

I wish Canada had more than one transhipper... 

Also how about some Canadians/ontarioians pooling together and doing an aquabid transhipping/fish buying pool or something! Maybe split the shipping costs somehow and everyone gets their fish! ?


----------



## TakoLuLu

He's mine!


----------



## betta lover1507

lucky, lol


----------



## TakoLuLu

I still can't believe I got him for $15 INCLUDING shipping, that's cheaper than he'd have cost me with gas costs for a trip to Petsmart!


----------



## Tisia

grats. I'm getting a pair from the same seller. I've been chatting with her a bit and she's very nice


----------



## TakoLuLu

I've heard good things about her, and her feedback is all positive. I'm looking forward to the transaction process, actually.


----------



## betta lover1507

there's a RIOT for this guy:








here's the link:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1334136303


----------



## TakoLuLu

Oh, wow, if only I had that kind of fish money, hehe


----------



## betta lover1507

AND SWEET HEAVENS HIS BEAUTIFUL!!!:








man i wish he wasn't so expensive :'( he would've been a great male for my female on my avi. large dorsal, and a small anal he is PERFECT


----------



## MrVampire181

Woah he's up *tempted*. Anything from Karen is worth the money. She. Is. Awesome.


----------



## Martinismommy

This male is not worth $60.00 Salamander HMPK's are very common....



betta lover1507 said:


> there's a RIOT for this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's the link:
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1334136303


----------



## betta lover1507

martini if i had the money, that boy WOULD'VE BEEN MINE!!!!!!! DX it's too pricey for me, but i know he wouldn't have a problem getting a bidder


----------



## Martinismommy

Thank you MrVampire....This male is a breeders dream....SUPER nice male...Nice big boy.....




MrVampire181 said:


> Woah he's up *tempted*. Anything from Karen is worth the money. She. Is. Awesome.


----------



## MrVampire181

bl1507: I have a male just like that. Not worth $60 (like MM said). Aquabid is always overpriced (particularly on imports).

Martinismommy: He is awesome! I wish I had the money right now but I just spent $40 on a big shipment :C


----------



## betta lover1507

your so true martini. he. is. my. dream. male. sadly i can't get him though 
*sobs*


----------



## Perlier

Found some amazing ones. Not sure how to post the pics so ill just show the links of some of the ones I just found and want. lol

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1333988376
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1333995603
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1334070769
Big ear : D
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1334098937


----------



## Perlier

I want to post more but I dont want to overload the thread haha. Im finding so many HMPK that I love. Gosh I wish I was rich, lmao.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Love this female and I'm kind of tempted by her.


----------



## Karebear13

She is amazing OMG ^^^


----------



## Karebear13

Omg!!! Amazing


----------



## betta lover1507

a red koi^^^ those two are amazing. looks like a pair too haha


----------



## Karebear13

I was impressed by the pattern on the caudal fin sooo pretty


----------



## PitGurl

This guy is a brother of the guy Karen has posted on AB, looks a lot like him too. My guy's anal and ventrals went a little crazy but he has a beautiful cadual and awesome color.


----------



## Jessicatm137

Perlier said:


> Found some amazing ones. Not sure how to post the pics so ill just show the links of some of the ones I just found and want. lol
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1333988376
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1333995603
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1334070769
> Big ear : D
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1334098937


I love the first one and the last big ear.


----------



## lilyth88

That big ear is insane.


----------



## LionCalie

This girl is on ebay. She is super cute!


----------



## MrVampire181

I have found some very nice bettas on ebay. Never purchased but always looking hehehe


----------



## Yaoilover12397

I'm always iffy about buying fish from ebay for some reason. XD


----------



## LionCalie

Aquaworld68 on Ebay has lots of gorgeous fish, 100% positive feedback, is a top rated seller and I know a member on a different Betta forum that bought 4 gorgeous fish from them. I'm actually planning on buying a male from there. Just have to pick one!


----------



## Tisia

I don't want to buy from ebay because usually when I've looked it seems like most ebay sellers ask for pics of the fish with its tail cut off to prove doa. I understand why they do it but I'd already be upset about the fish dying. having to mutilate its dead body after to get a refund would just be horrible >_<


----------



## MrVampire181

It helps avoid faking a DOA ^


----------



## Tisia

yeah, like I said, I understand the reasoning behind it. it just would really suck to actually have to do


----------



## Olympia

Once I saw a seller on aqua bid asking for a photo of the fish cut in half down the belly x.x


----------



## Jessicatm137

Olympia said:


> Once I saw a seller on aqua bid asking for a photo of the fish cut in half down the belly x.x


That's just wrong.:-(


----------



## Olympia

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1334256939
This is the most beautiful fish I've ever seen. I dont know why.


----------



## Jessicatm137

He's pretty... I saw one I like that kinda looks like him:


----------



## Olympia

That one has quite the hunch back o.o


----------



## copperarabian

Olympia said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1334256939
> This is the most beautiful fish I've ever seen. I dont know why.


I like him too


----------



## JBosley

Ariel1719 said:


> I wish Canada had more than one transhipper...
> 
> Also how about some Canadians/ontarioians pooling together and doing an aquabid transhipping/fish buying pool or something! Maybe split the shipping costs somehow and everyone gets their fish! ?


That is an amazing idea :-D:-D:-D I'm in Ontario and would be interested in doing this! Message me perhaps?


----------



## MrVampire181

Now THAT is a nice fish. I could stalk for months and never see a fish I'd actually want for breeding.


----------



## Sea Dragon

My goodness he's beautiful


----------



## Ariel1719

Olympia said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1334256939
> This is the most beautiful fish I've ever seen. I dont know why.


I saw him earlier and I thought the exact same! he is amazing. Very tempting.


----------



## Olympia

-begins begging process-


----------



## BeautifulBetta

JBosley said:


> That is an amazing idea :-D:-D:-D I'm in Ontario and would be interested in doing this! Message me perhaps?


Um, WOW. Awesome idea!

I liked this boy, his eye just POPS 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1334021407









Also this guy is pretty cool. His anal fin is too long IMO but his colour is awesome! His big yellow pouty lip is kinda funny too 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1334074452


----------



## Leeniex

Olympia said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1334256939
> This is the most beautiful fish I've ever seen. I dont know why.


Love!!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1334135403


----------



## Leeniex

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Jessicatm137

Um... Well I hope you don't take offense Blue Finesse but there is a few problems with your setup. First, that container you are keeping them in is _way_ to small for _one_ betta, let alone three. 
Next, _you should *never* keep Bettas together like that._ Males can not live with females, unless breeding, and even then you have to take them out, or the male would kill the female. As for the females, there should be *four* _*minimum*_ in a *ten *gallon tank.

They may not now, but eventually expect them to fight. ):

Again, I don't mean to be rude or anything, but you have some beautiful fish there that I don't want to get hurt, or worse and more likely, die.


BeautifulBetta- *That is one amazing yellow!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Leeniex- Now _that _is is a beautiful fish. _He's a buy it now, if only I had the money, if only!!!_


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Agreed^^



Leeniex said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Leeniex. Thats mean. LOL. I need him!!!! D:


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Leeniex said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Stunning! Are you bidding on him or do you have a link?


----------



## Leeniex

Yaoilover12397 said:


> Stunning! Are you bidding on him or do you have a link?


I wish. I want ALL of his fish.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1334256937


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Beautiful. If only they had females.


----------



## PitGurl

I like the fish from the new breeder somask_betta farm. Great colors and their form isn't too bad....


----------



## Ariel1719

Omg. K I really really really want this boy.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1334256939


----------



## TakoLuLu

He looks like a July 4th decoration/fireworks, I'd feel the urge to name him something embarrassingly patriotic XD


----------



## Ariel1719

Haha I don't know what id call him if I bought him... im not american though so I can't relate to the flag relation XD lol.


----------



## TakoLuLu

My best friend lives in Winnipeg and buys me tons of stuff around Canada Day every year & then sends me what she calls my "honorary Canadian box." I have so much stuff with the Canadian flag on it. Like beach towels, water bottles, a stuffed Canada goose...the list goes on. Any friends that visit think its weird. Canadian flag = on everything. US flag = nowhere to be seen. XD


----------



## Olympia

TakoLuLu said:


> My best friend lives in Winnipeg and buys me tons of stuff around Canada Day every year & then sends me what she calls my "honorary Canadian box." I have so much stuff with the Canadian flag on it. Like beach towels, water bottles, a stuffed Canada goose...the list goes on. Any friends that visit think its weird. Canadian flag = on everything. US flag = nowhere to be seen. XD



This is winning. I wish I had an American friend now.


----------



## TakoLuLu

Its pretty hilariously awesome. I've even had friends of my husband who don't know me well ask if I'm "Canadian or something" lol.


----------



## PitGurl

Form needs work but love his color....


----------



## TakoLuLu

His coloring is quite lovely!


----------



## LuckyBlue

copperarabian said:


> I like him too


His eyes look like jiggly eyes from the craft store... how cute.


----------



## kfryman

LuckyBlue said:


> His eyes look like jiggly eyes from the craft store... how cute.


Maybe that fish isn't really and they made him from items at a craft store lol. No though, he has really nice colors, of it didn't cost so much to ship from Thailand I would so get him. He would also be good for a multi line, or so I think as his anal fin is not that long like most.


----------



## Jessicatm137

I feel bad for this guy. He was labeled as a "Crazy tail Male." Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1334275807


----------



## MrVampire181

Not sure why you feel bad. That's normal for rose and feather tails.


----------



## Olympia

I don't care if they're bad for breeding, I love rose tails


----------



## Kerrilea

Ariel1719 said:


> I wish Canada had more than one transhipper...
> 
> Also how about some Canadians/ontarioians pooling together and doing an aquabid transhipping/fish buying pool or something! Maybe split the shipping costs somehow and everyone gets their fish! ?


I would definitely be down for this as well~♥


----------



## MollyJean

Jessicatm137 said:


> I feel bad for this guy. He was labeled as a "Crazy tail Male." Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1334275807


I don't normally like light colors but he's very pretty! And only 5 bucks. I might get him... feather tails are so beautiful.


----------



## Kerrilea

If only I didn't have bills to pay. 
I would buy a tank tomorrow specific for this beauty~♥

I don't know much about proper form, but his colour is gorgeous and I'm so in love!









Auction Link


----------



## Jessicatm137

I love yellow-gold Bettas.:shock:


----------



## ravenwinds

Me too Jessica!
I'm not that into crown tails(my 5yr old daughter says its a jellyfish!) But I was really tempted w/ that golden boy...
At the same time, all ninebettas boys are gorgeous...gotta wipe drool off of phone after looking at them...there was a gold marble dragon at the same time when I got parrot green boy....no one bid on him...awesome...tempted to email ninebettas to see if he's available...

Too many and not enough money or space...got 6 10g tanks divided, 2 5g, and a 2.5g...not to mention the 20g Molly tank, and the 29g community tank now housing a trio of breeding 3spot gouramis(spontaneous...1 female still in there, eggs hatching...so flipping cute) and the empty 29g waiting to be set up....family would kill me!
Arrrggg!!! (pulling at hair).


----------



## Luimeril

i roleplay on Tumblr, and on one of my accounts, i reblog ALOT of bettas. never any in bowls or vases, because i don't support that. always bettas in good-size tanks, or bettas from Aquabid.

well, yesterday, i found this boy:









there was a link to his auction, so i checked it out:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1334233805

the breeder also is selling a bunch of fry, and i fell in love with one of them:









i just LOVE that little half-n-half baby up front! <3 i wish i had the room for TEN babies, but i don't. :I i just want him/her. lol!


----------



## tpocicat

You could email her, she is really nice and so are her fish. If you have room for one, I'm sure she would arrange for you to get just one.


----------



## Luimeril

i don't have money to even pay shipping, much less buy a betta. .3. i have a spare bowl, but i try avoid putting bettas in those evil things, even if it IS a gallon. :I


----------



## tpocicat

AWWWW, understood.


----------



## Luimeril

i totally would, if i had more than just a bowl, and if i had the money. :I it's just adorable, and i loved raising Chappy Belle from a month-old fry to adulthood.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

I hate AB....

I nearly cried when I saw this guy, I want him sooooo badly.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1334554195


----------



## Olympia

BB, those colors are so lush!


----------



## MollyJean

BeautifulBetta said:


> I hate AB....
> 
> I nearly cried when I saw this guy, I want him sooooo badly.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1334554195


Remember, it's not you, it's hormones! Though.. he is a pretty boy.. >.>


----------



## Jessicatm137

BeautifulBetta said:


> I hate AB....
> 
> I nearly cried when I saw this guy, I want him sooooo badly.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1334554195


:shock2:


----------



## TakoLuLu

I've said it before and I'll say it again. I can't erase 13 years of art classes. I go gooey inside at such gorgeous complimentary colors! 8)


----------



## MrVampire181

Fins, excellent. Form, very nice. Colors, amazing. My water, not suitable for CTs :C


----------



## Luimeril

he's just.... so bright! the colors look STUNNING together!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

He's driving me mental guys!!!!!!!!!!!! lmao. I've had his auction up all night grr. My only real hesitation is I dunno if my water is suitable for breeding CT's in..What makes water unsuitable for them MrV? I know I've kept ct's before and never seemed to have a problem, but I dont wanna invest in fish overseas unless I know the rays arent gunna mess up on me when the fry are growing


----------



## kfryman

Usually hard water can fuse their fins together or curl them...


----------



## Yaoilover12397

BeautifulBetta said:


> I hate AB....
> 
> I nearly cried when I saw this guy, I want him sooooo badly.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1334554195




.....I'm not supposed to be getting males...I need to talk to my mother....I to get himso bad!


----------



## Chard56

I had several CT's from a Black Orchid CT spawn with ray curling problems. That was when I was in Hollister, Missouri. That's the next town east of Branson. I moved to Harrison, Arkansas last September and the spawn of CT's were for the most part straight rays. Now that I've moved to Branson we'll see what the next generation does. The ph in Hollister was 8.2, in Harrison it was 7.0. Branson has flouride in their water at 7.8. I don't know if that's going to be better on the fin rays but they'll have better cavity protection!


----------



## bettanova2

BeautifulBetta said:


> I hate AB....
> 
> I nearly cried when I saw this guy, I want him sooooo badly.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1334554195


OMG..he is sooo beautiful!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

LOL @ Better cavity protection!

I've kept crowntails before and my water didnt do anything to the rays, so I might be okay. I'll have to get a test kit to find out if its worth getting into CT's. I love them. 

I wish I could get this guy, it's killing me..But I suppose I should just suck it up  I'm just glad I dont have a paypal account of my own, or else he would be en route already. :|


----------



## betta lover1507

he is pretty, but i have enough CTs and i don't feel the like-like in him


----------



## Olympia

Hmm I'm guessing CT fry need ideal water to have their rays turn out straight though, probably more sensitive than adults.


----------



## TakoLuLu

I guess the good news about this thread now is that since I've gotten my male home, unless I want their permanent home to be a Tupperware, I just don't have room for anyone. Looking is safe again! XD


----------



## PitGurl

CT's need soft water or they will have problems with their rays....


----------



## Ariel1719

Ariel1719 said:


> Omg. K I really really really want this boy.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1334256939


Okay so I didn't end up getting him.. there were 3 other people who were bidding so I decided to back down. As beautiful as he is! I got an equally handsome handsome boy who I'll post when I get it


----------



## PitGurl

If I had space I'd have a room full of plakats. I love this guy, he's got nice form. Nice, large dorsal on him...


----------



## Leeniex

ohhhh


----------



## Leeniex

ahhh


----------



## Jessicatm137

Leeniex said:


> ohhhh


I was _just _about to post him! He's beautiful!!


----------



## ravenwinds

Was there an issue w/ Boston Bettas? Seems I've heard things that were not complimentary....anyone know about this??

The CT is pretty...the black and white, blue and yellow pretty too...


----------



## Olympia

Boston bettas was selling fish bred by Martinismommy as their own; and one of the fish they were "selling" was a photo of one of her fish that had been dead for years. At least that's what I remember.


----------



## Martinismommy

I'm not going to elaborate on Boston Bettas but I will say this......Stay away from any auctions listed by her...


----------



## ravenwinds

I thought there was an issue I was half remembering...I knew something was telling my instinct to not even look at her auctions...just remember stopping every time I realized it was Boston Bettas...I'm sorry that such an immoral person had to latch onto you and your beautiful bettas, Martinsmommy.


----------



## Chard56

That's not the first time either. I used to have arguments with a person on another forum that claimed that the pictures of Karen's Bettas were theirs but they were from Texas.


----------



## betta lover1507

wow that really sounds messed up.


----------



## Leeniex

There's a bostonbettas from MD that is suspended.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/vfb.cgi?&&vfb&Bostonbettas

That fish is listed by Dominikus in Jakarta. Not sure why his pic says boston bettas. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1334498022

Not that I was going to buy it anyway, lol.


----------



## betta lover1507

all of bostons feedback is negative's, such a scam


----------



## MrVampire181

I remember seeing an auction of an import male that was very clearly from Martinismommy (hey when drool over them for hours you're bound to recognize them lol). I wonder if that was Boston Bettas? I did notify Karen but I don't remember the seller.


----------



## Tisia

I love how it's just a line of yellow


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Whoa he's so cool  That yellow is pretty sweet.

Two different coloured eyes?
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1334368023


----------



## MollyJean

Oh wow... Oh wow oh wow.

I WANTS!! Two different colored eyes.. I don't know if fish with the same but in cats blue eyes come from a form of albinism. My twins have blue eyes that same color.


----------



## betta lover1507

that's pretty cool, but am not sure one could be Photoshopped :\


----------



## fleetfish

Just gotta say ... I wish I could breed him with Pearl. They would make an awesome pair. *sighs wistfully* It's not happening though. Maybe the marble gene can affect eye colour too, but I'm not sure.


----------



## betta lover1507

you should breed waldo to her ;p he has an awesome piebald gene, or the boy on your avi. piebalds are actually hard to find too, so you have a rare gene on you


----------



## Leeniex

Looks like he was playing with a Sharpie marker.


----------



## betta lover1507

^^^lol^^^


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Hahahaha "OH GOD MY EYE! I GOT INK IN IT D:"

Dont think they'd photoshop that though, the buyer would be pretty ticked once they found out and they'd lose a customer lol


----------



## BeautifulBetta

MY goodness :S Thats quite the big ear lol. They werent kidding!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1334684817










Wow...
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1334680883









Yes please 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1334500804


----------



## kfryman

BeautifulBetta the last one would be a good breeder, is annal fin is not long either! I love his colors


----------



## BeautifulBetta

The colours definitely caught my eye, the fact that his anal fin isnt overly long makes me happy too lol. That bugs the crap outta me! I wonder what his parents looked like. I wonder what a LOT of fish's parents looked like actually lol. I love genetics, I just suck at them


----------



## BeckyFish97

leeniex said:


> looks like he was playing with a sharpie marker.


lol


----------



## PitGurl

,


----------



## BethsBettas

If I don't find what I'm looking for on my 'fishing trip' today (-cough- fish store lurking -cough-), I may have to snag this guy. :S


----------



## betta lover1507

go catch me some basses and perch ;p lol jk


----------



## TakoLuLu

BeautifulBetta said:


> Wow...
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1334680883


I love how bright this Guy's eyes are!


----------



## Jessicatm137

Wow.:shock:


----------



## laoshun

looking at these bettas just makes me want to buy a bunch of males but they wont have a place to live lol x__x damn the nature of bettas too bad they cant all live together without dividers lol xD


----------



## Karebear13

PitGurl said:


> ,


So cute! I want him he is so adorable


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Saw two beautiful girls on AB, thinking of bidding on them. I know they're HMPK's but the seller doesn't list anything else about the, does anyone else know anything about patterns and colors on them?


----------



## Jessicatm137

Don't know the patterns but Wow.:shock:


----------



## BeautifulBetta

First one is a marble of sorts, second is a copper (dragon maybe?)...THey're both soooo pretty tho!

I hate how sooooo many of these fish are so far away...and its even worse when they're NOT far away, but the people cant ship over the border to Canada..


----------



## BeckyFish97

The first one is a dragon I think, the second one I have no Idea but the light bars across her body indicate that there's one sexy male near her lol


----------



## BeckyFish97

BeautifulBetta said:


> First one is a marble of sorts, second is a copper (dragon maybe?)...THey're both soooo pretty tho!
> 
> I hate how sooooo many of these fish are so far away...and its even worse when they're NOT far away, but the people cant ship over the border to Canada..


I was thinking that but the opposite way round LOL


----------



## laoshun

wow for girls they are some nice looking bettas


----------



## Leeniex

Love this seller's fish.


----------



## betta lover1507

^^^^ omg want wantz!!!!!!
can you give me a link to him? lol


----------



## MollyJean

Perfect Tennessee Vols color o.o!!


----------



## laoshun

wow looks like a pretty version of a goldfish lol


----------



## Leeniex

betta lover1507 said:


> ^^^^ omg want wantz!!!!!!
> can you give me a link to him? lol


Oops, I always forget that!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1334762588


----------



## Jessicatm137

Love...


----------



## betta lover1507

wow those are all gorgeous o-o


----------



## ravenwinds

Jessica...I've been stalking and drooling over almost all of those! We have some seriously freaky 6th sense kind of similar taste...maybe we are related...way bizarre! Usually, I just like 1 or 2 of the fish from daily posts on this thread....

Oh, wild green parrot from nicebettas is on its way...probably this week((( jumping excitedly up and down like a 5yr old girl!))) The other green one I purchased from farmfish66, coming at same time, looks a bit like the copper gold marble you posted above....he's a olive green and white marble...think they listed him as true green Angel.


----------



## Jessicatm137

We must have the same taste...:lol:


----------



## laoshun

black and silverrr,, drools.


----------



## ravenwinds

Yeah...we have excellent taste, don't we?


----------



## Tikibirds

Me want:


----------



## Boikazi4o9

His fins look so perfect for a giant.


----------



## Enkil

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1334891552 Want


----------



## laoshun

omgg i usually don't like marbled bettas but mannnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## MrVampire181

Boikazi4o9 said:


> His fins look so perfect for a giant.


His body and scaling could be a bit better but his symmetry is perfect.


----------



## laoshun

big ears!


----------



## BeckyFish97

betta lover1507 said:


> ^^^^ omg want wantz!!!!!!
> can you give me a link to him? lol


 
Oh dear, I sense a bidding war coming on!!!


----------



## Tikibirds

not a doubetail fan but I like him









and I would get this one if I had $$, since its a US seller









or this one looks purdy too


----------



## betta lover1507

^^look at the mustard gas's lips ;p


----------



## MollyJean

That last blue one is from a US seller who has a LOT of very nice fish. I have been tempted a number of times.


----------



## BeckyFish97

I heard bad things about boston bettas, something about all their feedback being bad and their auctions being a scam???


----------



## MollyJean

BeckyFish97 said:


> I heard bad things about boston bettas, something about all their feedback being bad and their auctions being a scam???


Yeah, their account was suspended. I'm not sure why so many fish pics say Boston Bettas on them


----------



## BeckyFish97

I'm always wary about what I buy online, in case it's all just a scam, just went to read feedback, people payed $150 + $200 dollars and then the seller legged it!


----------



## tpocicat

When I want something on Aquabid, I always check the feedback first.


----------



## betta lover1507

^^^ agreed


----------



## PitGurl

I'm not sure it's the same person. This sellers name is Dominikus and they're from Indonesia. Good feedback too.


----------



## PitGurl

Pretty...


----------



## MrVampire181

PitGurl, that female is AMAZING!


----------



## PitGurl

I know. If I had room I'd snatch her up.


----------



## betta lover1507

woah, she has perfect form!! the male is gorgeous too


----------



## ravenwinds

That is a gorgeous female! I'm tempted and I am not even that into HMPK...the male is just as...WOW!


----------



## PitGurl

Someone has a bid on the female already, they're smart. I love the males color, he needs some work on his anal fin, way to long but over all he's nice.


----------



## MrVampire181

Whoever gets her is going to have some amazing fry.


----------



## Tikibirds

> That last blue one is from a US seller who has a LOT of very nice fish. I have been tempted a number of times.


I would consider buying from them too - their shipping is $16 with live arrival guarantee - better then $35. 

As for Boston Bettas - I have no idea. All I know is they are NOT in Boston.

This one is spiffy but why is he starting at $50? Are his colors rare?









Pretty but for $100? 
is it just me or is he missing scales?


----------



## MrVampire181

Let me guess... Aquastar? Yeah the dude's a rip off.


----------



## betta lover1507

^^ true, dosen't even cover USD. though he does have some pretty fish (i have to admit) but not for the cost


----------



## BethsBettas

Would whoever wins this girl have to match her to a Salamander/lavender? That's pretty much the only time I see purples that intense. It would be so cool to see a marble dragon in that shade of purple though...


----------



## mjoy79

BethsBettas said:


> Would whoever wins this girl have to match her to a Salamander/lavender? That's pretty much the only time I see purples that intense. It would be so cool to see a marble dragon in that shade of purple though...


that is a beautiful purple. Is that really a female? Looks male to me because of the longer ventrals and the numerous bubbles nearby. but the body is a bit longer which makes me think female.


----------



## BeckyFish97

BethsBettas said:


> Would whoever wins this girl have to match her to a Salamander/lavender? That's pretty much the only time I see purples that intense. It would be so cool to see a marble dragon in that shade of purple though...


 
Drool moment


----------



## betta lover1507

it's a female, shorter fins than a male PK would, the bubbles are from the male behind her. and some females do make nest. and it is just how small the fins are


----------



## MrVampire181

betta lover1507 said:


> ^^ true, dosen't even cover USD. though he does have some pretty fish (i have to admit) but not for the cost


$100 for the fish + $5 for shipping from Thailand + $2 to the transhipper + $5 box fee + $2 heat pack + AT LEAST $20 Priority shipping = $144 for ONE fish. You can import a ton of fish for that price. Plus his fish aren't that great.


----------



## Tikibirds

> Let me guess... Aquastar? Yeah the dude's a rip off.


Yup. That would be his fish.

For $144 I could get a complete 29 gallon tank set up, plus the stand and some extras


----------



## Leeniex

Tikibirds said:


> Yup. That would be his fish.
> 
> For $144 I could get a complete 29 gallon tank set up, plus the stand and some extras


Not to mention a Big Mac.:-D


----------



## Boikazi4o9

Pretty MG!


----------



## BeckyFish97

Drool Moment!!!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1334887969


----------



## Leeniex

BeckyFish97 said:


> Drool Moment!!!
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1334887969


My current fave color combo!


----------



## betta lover1507

pretty fish ;p


----------



## BeckyFish97

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1334889107
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1334892257
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1334878219
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1287320647
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1334905461
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1334929803
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1334936402
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1335054015
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1335054612
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1335114455

Halfmoon and crowntail's to drool over!!!


----------



## Jessicatm137

That second one is amazing!


----------



## Tisia




----------



## BeckyFish97

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1334878218
I would like to kick the person who posted that pic
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1334879405
and this one (same person)
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1334954404
Deltas (top 3)
Doubletails (Bottom 3)
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1334941601
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1335009469
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1334941601
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?
Hm/OhmPk
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1334881813
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1334893336
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1334895602
Veiltails
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1335367814
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1335367825
Plakats
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettaswt&1335002258
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettaswt&1335187658
Says this one is a fighter?!
And thats it, I can't post any wilds because I can't seem to dream about having a wild, and this is a "dreaming" thread lol


----------



## BeckyFish97

Tisia: Omg!That fish is gorgeous


----------



## PitGurl

Anyone looking to breed DT's? Here is a DT geno girl. Not the best form but bred to a DT male you will get 50% DT's in your spawn.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1335506066


----------



## Leeniex

sigh.

Just so adorable.


----------



## BeckyFish97

O

m

g


----------



## Leeniex

This one too.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1335308345


----------



## Tikibirds

love the colors...


----------



## Sivan

I love seeing mustard gasses!


----------



## BeckyFish97

Truly gorgeous fish, bit too much anal fin for my liking but then I look at fish in terms of breeding


----------



## Jessicatm137

Drools.


----------



## jaela

I recently gave these girls a new home:
















Just as pretty as can be! The pictures don't even do them justice. *-*

Even though I'm kind of at my bioload limit, I keep finding myself browsing through the other girls and wishing I were allowed a bigger tank in my res hall.
















My jaw DROPPED when I saw this one:


----------



## betta lover1507

omg those are all beautiful girls o-o


----------



## mattoboy

Found all these guys


----------



## MrVampire181

Mattoboy you've developed a good eye  I mean all of them have faults but they're pretty nice.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Jaela, link to that crowntail female on the ones wyou were looking at please.


----------



## mattoboy

@MrVampire181 I only learn from the best  cough cough* MrVamp cough cough*  Just curious, could you point out the faults?

Matt


----------



## MrVampire181

First male is spoon headed and slightly wonky on the fins.

Second is near perfection with no complaints from me.

Third needs to be in one of my spawning tubs right now.

The CT is nice fin wise but needs work on the body.

And the last male is just wonky on the fins.


----------



## Luimeril

this guy looks like he has some eye issues. :B i'm not good at picking out the best in fins, but i can spot blindness or partial blindness. >.>;

otherwise, they're all so pretty. ;u; i need to stop looking, or i'll end up with a million bettas. x-x


----------



## mattoboy

@MrVamp "This one needs to be in my spawning tubs right now" HAHAHA


----------



## Leeniex

I'll take the wonky one on the bottom.


----------



## PitGurl

Bid on this guy is up to $800 :shock:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1335459513


----------



## MrVampire181

I don't see why... he's not a fish I'd buy based on fin and form.


----------



## lilyth88

Pretty fish, but definitely not worth 800.


----------



## PitGurl

I can't believe no one has snatched up this HMPK female. I'm not much of a HM person but I like the color on this guy...


----------



## Breezy79

@Sweeda88, I saw that orangey-yellow one too!! I was in LOVE!! I might get one like him! yay!


----------



## Breezy79

WANT!! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1335309399, copy and paste! you will see him!


----------



## MrVampire181

That $800 fish... if it was DOA.... oh gosh....


----------



## lilyth88

That little noise that happens when loading that page Breezy, scared the crap out of my bf who was playing Dead Space 2 at the time. He thought it was in his game. LOL.


----------



## Tisia

the fact that neither of the people bidding on that $800 fish have any feedback makes me wonder if they'd actually pay up


----------



## copperarabian

Tisia said:


> the fact that neither of the people bidding on that $800 fish have any feedback makes me wonder if they'd actually pay up


That would be very sad  I am suspicious though, who would really pay 800 for a betta? Even the best betta in the word isn't worth even close to that.


----------



## EvilVOG

high bidder is 0/0 2nd highest is 0/0, next highest bidder was back at like $22.

I've been browsing PK and HMPK for a while now and wonder how much of what i'm seeing on AB is legit. There's a bunch of auctions in PK that are clearly photoshopped, but mostly i mean some of these prices, and some of the bids on them. It the PK section, most of the fish look very much the same, but have wildly varying prices, some for a fish that is "supposed to look like" the fish pictured.


I love this Koi one.. but i'm not paying $80. Certainly not to a guy overseas, and definitively not to a guy named nitwit.









on a side note Mr. V i was hoping to get some tips on improving my form, as i want to move toward HMPK. PM me though....


----------



## Jessicatm137

:shock2:Amazing!!!!!!:shock:


----------



## Cattitude

Look who I bought today! :redyay:










He's coming from Thailand so I'm not sure how long it will take for him to get here. 

I'm also waiting for these two guys to be sent in the mail. Breeder (not in Thailand) delayed shipment because of the weather. :frustrated:


----------



## Jessicatm137

Pretty Cattitude! Found another...


----------



## Tikibirds

oooooo - yellow


----------



## animallover4lyfe

Cattitude said:


> Look who I bought today! :redyay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's coming from Thailand so I'm not sure how long it will take for him to get here.
> 
> I'm also waiting for these two guys to be sent in the mail. Breeder (not in Thailand) delayed shipment because of the weather. :frustrated:



Let me know how that goes for you! I was actually gonna buy that first male, both are gorgeous btw! But i definitely want to see pics of them when you receive them! I was thinking about buying her other marble male hmmm


----------



## Cattitude

animallover4lyfe said:


> Let me know how that goes for you! I was actually gonna buy that first male, both are gorgeous btw! But i definitely want to see pics of them when you receive them! I was thinking about buying her other marble male hmmm


She was going to sell me the other (white) marble male but then she told me he had fin rot, so she changed him to NFS on her website. I think that's the one you mean. 

Breeder emailed me last night; she's shipping the boys today to arrive tomorrow. I'll post pics ASAP when I get them.


----------



## animallover4lyfe

Cattitude said:


> She was going to sell me the other (white) marble male but then she told me he had fin rot, so she changed him to NFS on her website. I think that's the one you mean.
> 
> Breeder emailed me last night; she's shipping the boys today to arrive tomorrow. I'll post pics ASAP when I get them.


Oh really? Ya the one i wanted was mostly white hes actually the one on aquabid. But i also like a mustard gas she has too. But yeah definitely tell me how they arrive and id love to see pics!


----------



## PitGurl

I like the color on this guy...


----------



## Tisia

this guy is pretty flashy


----------



## Thomasdog

Hello All:
This boy is mine (no really) and I was wondering if you could tell me what confirmational defects he has? Just wondering. And the girl below him.


----------



## Cattitude

Since I'm a n00b I will leave the answer to your question to the experts. Just wanted to say both of your fish are beautiful, as far as I am concerned. I love the colouring of your male.


----------



## Thomasdog

Why thank you Cattitude! And i sure you are not a "n00b"! In my opinion, if you are here, getting help and being friendly, you are not a n00b! D


----------



## ravenwinds

Thomasdog: I am still learning and so I am not the most informed of this lot ...they are both very pretty...both have clear/clean colors which is a plus (especially the female...lovely red platinum(?) Dragon!) The first thing I noticed were the blue males wonky fins...his ventral(sorry, brain not fully engaged...the lower fin ((red faced embarrassment))...that fin is exceptionally long which makes him appear unbalanced. Also, the female has a very small dorsal fin, again making her appear slightly unbalanced.
Sorry if this wasn't helpful...just thought you would want a partial answer as opposed to no answer.


----------



## PitGurl

People are jumping all over this HM and I dont know why, hes a mess IMO. Sometimes people see a lot of finnage and think thats a great thing especially with a HM. I bet this guy cant carry his fins well and he'll probably have a hard time spawning.


----------



## PitGurl

I love these color combos, butterfly on the body with white pecs. I've seen it in yellow also. It's a color I wouldnt mind developing in the future.


----------



## laoshun

oo yellow would be awesome and that red is a nice shade.


----------



## Hallyx

@Thomasdog

Here's a start on half-moon assessment:

AAB HM Intro


----------



## Cattitude

animallover4lyfe said:


> Let me know how that goes for you! I was actually gonna buy that first male, both are gorgeous btw! But i definitely want to see pics of them when you receive them! I was thinking about buying her other marble male hmmm


Here is the thread with the pics: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=99778


----------



## betta lover1507

PitGurl said:


> People are jumping all over this HM and I dont know why, hes a mess IMO. Sometimes people see a lot of finnage and think thats a great thing especially with a HM. I bet this guy cant carry his fins well and he'll probably have a hard time spawning.


that guy is gorgeous :lol:


----------



## EvilVOG

Well some people buy from AB for breeding, some for showing, and some just as pets. And who knows the judging standards in Thailand? Over here we're trying to steer away from rose-tail and some other fin features, but over there that may be best in show.


----------



## PitGurl

I'm a sucker for a pretty steel. Could have a better body shape, short and hunched back but I love his BF pattern...


----------



## Jessicatm137

:blink:


----------



## MrVampire181

PitGurl said:


> I'm a sucker for a pretty steel. Could have a better body shape, short and hunched back but I love his BF pattern...


If he had a better body I'd be bidding right now :shock:


----------



## Yaoilover12397

*le sigh* Why is it that the person who owes me a fish doesn't have any up for auction.


----------



## betta lover1507

look at chards black HMPK 0.0!! :








he is awesome looking, here's the link if anyone likes to see:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1336020018
 but he could have a better caudal edging though


----------



## Jessicatm137

Wow!


----------



## EvilVOG

PitGurl said:


> I'm a sucker for a pretty steel. Could have a better body shape, short and hunched back but I love his BF pattern...


He'd make a nice pet tho!


----------



## copperarabian

I love this boy by aquastar O.O


----------



## LionCalie




----------



## Pewmew

LionCalie said:


>


omg wow


----------



## BeckyFish97

woahhh pitgurl that guy is niiice
and jessicatm137-drooling at that last one


----------



## Boikazi4o9

Pretty girl!









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1335918299


----------



## BeckyFish97

I love that one!!!


----------



## Jessicatm137

Very pretty girl Boikazi4o9!


----------



## betta lover1507

oohh she is a very pretty yellow:








she even has yellow eyes


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Beautiful fishes.


----------



## Jessicatm137

betta lover1507 said:


> oohh she is a very pretty yellow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she even has yellow eyes


:shock:. I just love yellows...


----------



## Shiverdam

Such pretty fishies. *_*


----------



## clh101

OKAY! Someone please explain Aquabid to me... I love the fishies on it. but I just dont get how it works, etc! Sorry I'm new to this


----------



## betta lover1507

clh101 said:


> OKAY! Someone please explain Aquabid to me... I love the fishies on it. but I just dont get how it works, etc! Sorry I'm new to this


aqua bid is a website where you could buy betta's, angel fish, guppies,equipment, plants etc from, globally :-D you could either bid, or do a "but it now" it is like a fish version of ebay or amazon :roll: my girl "Cookie" is from AB, auction pic:







<< it's not the full photo, i cropped it


----------



## Boikazi4o9

Also here a thread MrVampire181 made explaining it. 

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=58009


----------



## upsideduck

I know it's a veil tail, but this little guy's coloring is so pretty. I love the rounded veil tails.


----------



## MoonShadow

Wow he's gorgeous! I love veils!! I really hope to breed some nice ones this summer and show them in new breeders, get some light shined back on them, they deserve it!


----------



## betta lover1507

i agree with moonshadow  they do deserve it


----------



## BeckyFish97

I have always had a soft spot for veils, I never knew why people don't like them...


----------



## Jessicatm137

upsideduck said:


> I know it's a veil tail, but this little guy's coloring is so pretty. I love the rounded veil tails.



I saw him a few days ago... *REALLY* want him.


----------



## PitGurl

Color wise one of the best steels I've seen. Love the red and black color combo.


----------



## Jessicatm137

PitGurl- WOW.:shock2: I LOVE that steel! That other guy is amazing too but that Steel...:blink:


----------



## PitGurl

It took some real self-control not to bid on him. Steel is one of my favorite colors. AB is torture....


----------



## Jessicatm137

Love that ( PK ) steel, but I also found this guy:


----------



## PitGurl

Xmanbettas has some cool colors. I got this boy from him a few weeks ago. His body is almost solid black now though....


----------



## PitGurl

Nice...


----------



## BeckyFish97

omg!!!pitgurl!!!That steel is gorgeous!!!Please buy him so I can have babies  lol I wish!I'm at 100% capacity already!!!

EDIT:and the last one tooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## PitGurl

I've got a nice steel HMPK pair who I've tried to spawn twice with no luck. May try again in a few months. About to spawn my HMPKs from Karen .


----------



## Yaoilover12397

So tempting.


----------



## lilyth88

Love these from Martinismommy


----------



## betta lover1507

i want just ONE fish from martini, just one!!! >-<


----------



## MrVampire181

I was going to get that pair but the price is too high and I only really like the female. I need some halfmoons though :/


----------



## Yaoilover12397

I want to get that pair as well, but, I don't have an opening for a male just yet.


----------



## kfryman

Jessicatm137 said:


> Love that ( PK ) steel, but I also found this guy:


He looks too good... I want!


----------



## Yaoilover12397

I want this boy so badly, He'd be perfect for Eve.


----------



## betta lover1507

he is soo gorgeous o.o


----------



## FrostSinth

GOSH I love the tri-color on him!!

And this one looks to be made of Copper and gold









This guy, from the same seller in Thailand, looks like he's a dirty battle sword! GORGEOUS!










THIS SITE IS EVIL!!!

Look at this AMAZING boy!!! LOVE the vibrancy!!


----------



## laoshun

im usually not the type to go for blue red ones, but that one is stunning color wise.


----------



## copperarabian

*@FrostSinth*
Wow, this boy is incredible!


----------



## Leeniex

Holy cow!


----------



## ravenwinds

I've been drooling over that dark copper red boy from interbettas for quite some time...and their Armageddon line, too...they had a mostly platinum cream with this amazing amber/copper/caramel swirl...by the time I saw him, there were like 4 bids on him. I didn't want to get in a bidding war!
I've bid on one of Majcha(?sp) farms "sweet orange platinum dragons" I think they are called.


----------



## FrostSinth

There have been a couple of deals that I have had to try REALLY hard to resist. Especially ones that are in the states. There was a Delta trio (male:2females) for $15!!! I would've grabbed them, but shipping was $16.00 (though with a live guarantee...)

THIS one, has HUGE fins!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

WOW Im just drooling over InterBettas' fish! Theyre incredible! I was just about to post that first copper/gold guy, then I noticed you beat me to it LOL


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

This is almost exactly what my betta fish looks like, gotta love this colorhttp://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://aquariumfish.net/images_01/betta_male_yellow_111106a3_w0480.jpg&imgrefurl=http://aquariumfish.net/featured_items/index_23.htm&h=450&w=480&sz=159&tbnid=1Az3_enbgsdJ7M:&tbnh=94&tbnw=100&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dpictures%2Bof%2Byellow%2Bbetta%2Bfish%26tbm%3Disch%26tbo%3Du&zoom=1&q=pictures+of+yellow+betta+fish&docid=fTDTjpySnzmsFM&sa=X&ei=X_uqT5LnHYm-8AT_-aiDDw&ved=0CIwBEPUBMA0&dur=2575


----------



## Enkil

Been looking about AB again. I really like this one:









I also like this female:









Anyone want to deal with transhipper for me? XD


----------



## Bombalurina

I love fish like that male, Enkil! Nice and symmetrical.


----------



## Enkil

I really want him. I just can't handle having to deal with both a seller and a transhipper right now. Not yet. He's gorgeous.


----------



## Luimeril

i've fallen hard for this gal. sadly, no money, no space, so... :I


----------



## MollyJean

Oh now she is something else... can you link her?


----------



## Enkil

This one is gorgeous though I think that she is a he. XD


----------



## BeckyFish97

Omg enkil that male is just...DROOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## PitGurl

The gray HM is female and a nice one. Odd color but good form. If I was breeding HMs I'd buy her.


----------



## EvilVOG

Yeah that Gray is really nice except for that tail ray, she's perfect.


----------



## betta lover1507

that grey has perfect anal, great sharp caudal, and a wide dorsal
PERFECT FEMALE!!! ;D


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Enkil said:


> This one is gorgeous though I think that she is a he. XD


Link to the auction for this?


----------



## Enkil

The gray is here: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1336838882
If I had the money to spare at the moment, I'd be bidding.


----------



## PitGurl

traditional PK....


----------



## Jessicatm137

PitGurl- I love that one's coloring!


----------



## BeckyFish97

That PK is gorgeous, is it just me or does it look like it carries the spade tail gene?Or do they all look like that?


----------



## PitGurl

That's the way they look...


----------



## betta lover1507

he is gorgeous


----------



## Chard56

The Traditional Plakats caudal fin is usually two ray and rounded off on the outer corners. I have some that also have the point to the middle like a spade tail.


----------



## FrostSinth

If he were mine, i'd call him Holstein haha

I am in LOVE with butterflies and rose tails
And BLUE is my favorite color. MUST RESIST (not saying any of these hold all or any of these qualities, I just enjoyed them)

























































This one reminds me of my Hades!


----------



## betta lover1507

i love the first one


----------



## FrostSinth

wasn't going to post another one, but these two are irresistible!!


----------



## True Indigo

This was the first female that's made me want to bid on aquabid (curse you lack of expenses!):


----------



## betta lover1507

beautiful females, the one true indigo choose could've have a better caudal, but a nice coloration


----------



## BeautifulBetta

this girl is so cute  I love her spotted tail!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1337155218


----------



## betta lover1507

just bought this girl ;p :
























she is a HMPK green salamander import  am excited  she is beautiful to me


----------



## BeautifulBetta

OK sorry, another one! Lol. He reminds me of a canadian flag
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1337139897


----------



## FrostSinth

I really like her! Whats her name? You planning on breeding her/to who?

I like yours too BB. Is that a common measuring technique though?


----------



## betta lover1507

FrostSinth said:


> I really like her! Whats her name? You planning on breeding her/to who?
> 
> I like yours too BB. Is that a common measuring technique though?


thanks :-D am thinking about naming her "Mercedes" :roll: but i don't know. but yes i do plan to breed her, but not anytime soon (lol ryhmes XD) 
i plan to breed her to my HM big ear male "Cryptom" and my male HMPK big ear "Echo"


----------



## bocareject

i really want this 








and this 








these are pretty


----------



## Sivan

FrostSinth said:


> There have been a couple of deals that I have had to try REALLY hard to resist. Especially ones that are in the states. There was a Delta trio (male:2females) for $15!!! I would've grabbed them, but shipping was $16.00 (though with a live guarantee...)
> 
> THIS one, has HUGE fins!!


I saw this guy a few times. Amazingly long fins but I do wonder if it is harmful to the fish to have such large ones...


----------



## betta lover1507

it will make them swim slower, and a big chance of a fin nipper ;p


----------



## bocareject

found 2 more, i want this male and female lol, i need more money


----------



## betta lover1507

there both so gorgeous!! i must resist, i already bought one!! XD


----------



## Madcapp

I was in there today and saw this guy. Love his colors!


----------



## AFishTale

Curse the hard water of Texas! Love the fins on this guy, but if I got him they'd go all curly.


----------



## betta lover1507

^^ woah he looks like my female CT:








though my girl has dot's on her body, and isn't white or dragon


----------



## FrostSinth

love the color!! yellow and blue, complements and opposites 


































JAW DROP!!!









must. . . leave. . .


----------



## Aluyasha

Madcapp said:


> I was in there today and saw this guy. Love his colors!


 This guy reminds me of my Betta, Onion. 
This is Onion:


----------



## FrostSinth

can't . . . stop . . .


----------



## betta lover1507

aww i love onion :3 such a cute name


----------



## AFishTale

FrostSinth said:


> love the color!! yellow and blue, complements and opposites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAW DROP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> must. . . leave. . .


 
What's the link for the fifth purple/blue HM?


----------



## MrVampire181

Can't find anything on AB lately. Seems like the sellers are only selling the rejects. I stalked all day yesterday and I couldn't find any nice ones. Which sucks because once I treat all my fish for this nasty bacteria I'll only have a few pairs to spawn out of my six spawning tubs.


----------



## betta lover1507

i was lucky finding mines :3 she is adorable in one of her pics, though she has a short dorsal, and i don't think she has a full spread caudal, but what eve's i love her, this is a cute pic of her from the seller:


----------



## mattoboy

Look at those lips |


----------



## Yaoilover12397

MrVampire181 said:


> Can't find anything on AB lately. Seems like the sellers are only selling the rejects. I stalked all day yesterday and I couldn't find any nice ones. Which sucks because once I treat all my fish for this nasty bacteria I'll only have a few pairs to spawn out of my six spawning tubs.


Not sure if you'd like but Karen has a few HMPKs up on AB.


----------



## MrVampire181

Well I breed for quality and if I'm going to drop $30 on a fish I want it to be as nice as possible. And I want to import at least a few pairs to make my trip to pick them up from Linda easier since I'll have all my pairs there. The only nice fish I've been seeing are the CTs which, unfortunately, don't do well in my water.


----------



## MrVampire181

Yaoilover12397 said:


> Not sure if you'd like but Karen has a few HMPKs up on AB.


I'd love some from her but I want long fins. I have enough marble HMPKs lol :lol::lol:


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Hmm..I can troll for you. XD I'm trying to hold off on buying because 1) I'm not finding anything I like and 2) I'm waiting to buy from you.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Dom, this boy is Karen's.


----------



## MrVampire181

I really can't afford Karen's fish. It's cheaper to import for me.

I may have to go through mnbettashop for long fins. I'll keep looking on AB but so far nothing is striking me as quality.


----------



## betta lover1507

who wouldn't want one of karen's fish? :lol:
i never actually imported from thailand or so to here, the HMPK am getting was imported (already) to one of my state neighbors "Wisconsin"


----------



## lilyth88

betta lover1507 said:


> who wouldn't want one of karen's fish? :lol:
> i never actually imported from thailand or so to here, the HMPK am getting was imported (already) to one of my state neighbors "Wisconsin"


Yaaaaaaaaaay Wisconsin!


----------



## Yaoilover12397

MrVampire181 said:


> It's cheaper to import for me.
> 
> .


Really? How so if I may ask.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Keep gettign beaten by proxy on this fish.


----------



## WildFlower

I'm thinking of buying a male from aquabid, on average how much do they cost including shipping overall? If they are shipping to the northwest of the US?? This would be greatly appreciated before I bid on one and end up spending WAY more then I anticipated!


----------



## Yaoilover12397

its usually whatever you buy the fish at + $5 then + $35 if you buy from thailand.


----------



## WildFlower

Thanks for the info! Has any one got a betta from Interbettas? I'm thinking about getting one from them.


----------



## MrVampire181

It's cheaper for me to import since I only pay $2 per fish to pick them up from Linda.


----------



## ravenwinds

If I did this right, you'll see a picture of my newest aquabid buy: platinum sweet orange dragon with pearl eyes...
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1336991270


----------



## MrVampire181

Poor guy might be blind :/


----------



## ravenwinds

Yay...at least it takes you there!

Yao: I am the proxy on Karen's lavender female....please just let me get her...pretty please with whipped cream and a cherry on top!


----------



## ravenwinds

Yeah, I am not happy about the pearl eyes...wish they were normal, but his brothers had worse form...his anal is shorter...probably the shortest I've seen on aquabid in a long time!
And his color...reminds me of orange creamsickles!


----------



## Yaoilover12397

ravenwinds said:


> Yay...at least it takes you there!
> 
> Yao: I am the proxy on Karen's lavender female....please just let me get her...pretty please with whipped cream and a cherry on top!


Bah depends...Be honest..How much did you proxy bid up to?


----------



## copperarabian

AFishTale said:


> Curse the hard water of Texas! Love the fins on this guy, but if I got him they'd go all curly.


Gorgeous!! You could just give him bottled water, I did it for years with my 48g until I found out I could use tap instead lol


----------



## ravenwinds

Yao...I bid up to 35.00....please....


You know...she has a salamander female...still one bid at 20$...one page before our pretty girl.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Nah, its fine. That's over what I had planned to bid.


----------



## ravenwinds

Thank you, I think!
If I was paying closer attention to this thread, I could have saved 10$...at least we found out now and not at end...now watch someone come along and bid $40!!


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Yeah, I tried to bid on the other girl bu, got beat out by prox on her as well. Super sad.


----------



## Enkil

I so need to set up my own PayPal account....


----------



## ravenwinds

Haha...just sent you another pm Enkil!
Is that a hmpk?
Yao...same thing happened to me when I bid last time martinismommy had some fish up for auction! I wish she put some of her fish on this site's classifieds for straight price. I know she makes more when we bid against each other, but maybe she could give us a tiny break now and again...


----------



## Enkil

Sure is. Female HMPK. I so want her... Might have to do some sweet talking later when the other half is awake. He does still owe me a birthday present. XD


----------



## Bombalurina

Bettalover, your new girl is gorgeous! I am so jealous.

And Bo - love that MG!


----------



## ravenwinds

Wildflower...I absolutely love your avatar! That is just gorgeous.

Enkil: she would make a wonderful bday gift!

Blessed be.


----------



## betta lover1507

lilyth88 said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaay Wisconsin!


location: milwaukee WI 53208 United States
that's the seller's area
Seller: Sx_yang 
and here is his other auctions:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&Sx_yang


----------



## betta lover1507

Bombalurina said:


> Bettalover, your new girl is gorgeous! I am so jealous.
> 
> And Bo - love that MG!


thanks :mrgreen: am very excited to see her, i really wish i could skip school that day :x because she might come in Tuesday, and no one will be here


----------



## Madcapp

Aluyasha said:


> This guy reminds me of my Betta, Onion.
> This is Onion:


Onion is gorgeous! I adore that coloring. So fantastic!


----------



## lilyth88

betta lover1507 said:


> location: milwaukee WI 53208 United States
> that's the seller's area
> Seller: Sx_yang
> and here is his other auctions:
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&Sx_yang


I'll have to check him out. I'm in Madison.


----------



## betta lover1507

okay  your welcome ;-) lol


----------



## Luimeril

ravenwinds said:


> If I did this right, you'll see a picture of my newest aquabid buy: platinum sweet orange dragon with pearl eyes...
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1336991270


beautiful boy, but he's probably blind as a bat. ;n; it sucks when things like this happen.


----------



## ravenwinds

Luimeril: I figured he was blind w/those pearl eyes...I just loved his coloring and his brothers weren't nearly as,symmetrical.
Besides, at least I,know that he will have his needs met as my betta...he'll have his own,5g NPT!


----------



## Luimeril

he IS a beautiful boy. and, as long as you don't rearrange things too often and make sure there's nothing sharp, he'll get along just fine. my own blind boy, if you watched him, you wouldn't know he was blind, the way he got around his tank with ease. hardest thing about him was making sure he ate fine, which i fixed with a feeding ring and bare bottom tank. :B


----------



## ravenwinds

Thank you for the tips Luimeril! I wouldn't have thought of feeding ring...does he use it like cue?


----------



## Yaoilover12397

I'm having the worst luck on AB. I keep getting proxy outbid on all the fish I want. Like this litte girl up here.


----------



## EvilVOG

Luimeril said:


> beautiful boy, but he's probably blind as a bat. ;n; it sucks when things like this happen.


I would suspect he can see some, since he was flaring at his neighbor. The question is how much can he see?


Was browsing this guy's bettas... i want most of them... but here's 2 of them:


----------



## ravenwinds

You have point Evilvog....he is flaring at his neighbor...guess we'll see when he gets home!
Don't blame me yaoilover...not my proxy on that one...I got Karen's lavender girl btw...thank you!


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Its five auctions five been out bid on for girls. Its driving me wild. Im going took at more tomorrow and hopefully find some.


----------



## ravenwinds

That would drive me crazy, too! I usually BIN if I can and there isn't too much difference in price...the platinum sweet orange dragon...his BIN price was set at $70, so obviously I wasn't gonna pay that, so I bid on him 6days until end of auction. I don't really like it when breeder doesn't set a BIN price that reflects true worth or doesn't set one at all. I understand why they don't...they want bidding to go high...but I am much more comfortable just going to a website store and buying outright.


----------



## jeffegg2

ravenwinds said:


> Thank you, I think!
> If I was paying closer attention to this thread, I could have saved 10$...at least we found out now and not at end...now watch someone come along and bid $40!!


 
Or the one selling the fish could post a phony bid for 39.50.

You should not reveil your closed bid....


----------



## Yaoilover12397

I usually do BIN as well.


----------



## mhxistenz

Has anyone dealt with betta_hero? I've sent 3 messages in the last week and received no replies. Same goes for Julie Tran, an oft mentioned transhipper. I've been unable to reach her either by email or phone. Anyone have different experiences?


----------



## AFishTale

Yaoilover12397 said:


> I usually do BIN as well.


What is BIN?


----------



## betta lover1507

my HMPK should be here by tomorrow :-D am so excited, yet again i won't be here for it :lol: but i will tell my mom where to put her ;-)


----------



## Yaoilover12397

AFishTale said:


> What is BIN?



BIN = Buy it Now


----------



## betta lover1507

i think so  i you "buy it now" all the time XP i wouldn't really want a chance on loosing one of the fish lol


----------



## Cattitude

Most of the fish I'd want don't have bids on them, so it makes sense to BIN at the minimum price. 

I'm waiting for one fish that I bought outright without bidding;I think I paid the seller $15 USD total. Now waiting (shaking in my boots?) to find out how much the transhipper will charge. He isn't getting the shipment until the end of the month and hasn't told me the cost yet.


----------



## AFishTale

It seems like none of the fish I want have BIN. Have to bid for them..


----------



## EvilVOG

part of the trick with AB is how much to set it at. Generally if someone buys one of mine with BIN, i think i set the BIN too low. And if i have no clue what to value the fish at, i just put it out there for bids to find out.


----------



## PitGurl

Really nice giant hmpk girl. If you're breeding giants I'd snatch her up. Good price too...
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1337448461


----------



## tpocicat

ravenwinds said:


> You have point Evilvog....he is flaring at his neighbor...guess we'll see when he gets home!
> Don't blame me yaoilover...not my proxy on that one...I got Karen's lavender girl btw...thank you!


 I got the other girl! I also asked her if I could have the male that didn't get bid on (for $25), and she said yes!!!


----------



## betta lover1507

My seller told me the HMPK girls bloodline:
"Well as far as u know she carrys the butterfly and Big ear genos if you plan on breeding those type. If you cross it with dragon scales would probably come out as fancys or butterfly fancys. " < exact words
Sx_yang or his actual name "Samson yang"
this makes me very excited to get her :-D man i can't for tomorrow >-<

also just to let you know, he has import betta's i suppose he doesn't breed them:
" Its hard to get a background check on them since my suppliers just breed and send to me."< exact words

i also have cookie's bloodline (she is in my avi):
"BOTH PARENTS WERE BLUE BUT THEY HAVE RED AND AQUA IN THERE BLOOD LINE" <exact words
84elmo2001 or Roy Torres
he also told me she is 5 months, so right now she is around 6 months


----------



## inareverie85

PitGurl said:


> Really nice giant hmpk girl. If you're breeding giants I'd snatch her up. Good price too...
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1337448461



That's a beautiful girl!


----------



## BeckyFish97

Pitgurl: Beautiful!!!


----------



## Yaoilover12397

I won this beautiful boy last night.


----------



## betta lover1507

his rays are so nice


----------



## BeckyFish97

You lucky thing!!!If I remember rightly, this is the guy Dobermom was selling?


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Yup. I'm planning to use him as my back up male if my first spawn pair don't work out.

He is. I saw him up, turned ot my mom and she said go for it.


----------



## betta lover1507

:shock: AMAZING:


----------



## Jessicatm137

BL1507- Drools!!!


----------



## BeckyFish97

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1337224806

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1337216408

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1337216402
Is it me or is this one (below) severely deformed:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1337334528
I LOVE this one!!!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1337431204
And this one!!!but not as much as the last one!!!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1337334929
This one has such a pure yellow!!!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1337433002
This one is so unique!!!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1337496567
An orange!!!(colour...not the fruit...)
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1337605592
I'm so intruiged with this one!!!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1337335440
BEAUTIFUL!!!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1337335340
Hmmm...can't decide...pretty...or just different?
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1337335246
SHE'S NOT GREEN!!!NOT GREEN!!!NOT FLIPPING GREEN!!!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1337335033
GORGEOUS!!!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1337431804
As you can see I'm having a crowntail phase, dissapointed at the lack of MG's though...


----------



## Jessicatm137

Lol Becky! Love this one!!!


----------



## Leeniex

Jessicatm137 said:


> Lol Becky! Love this one!!!


ohhhh!!! I'm dying for a guy like that.


----------



## lilyth88




----------



## BeckyFish97

I can't buy any of them right now, but they're sooooo gorgeous!!!


----------



## Yaoilover12397

I need ome help, anyone see any good breeder quality hm or hmpk females on AB?


----------



## betta lover1507

Hopdiggity has a nice black HMPK female for sale  though she isn't a breeder


----------



## ravenwinds

Yaoilover...I saw 2 gorgeous females...1: HM green female from bettascapes...our very own out of Texas...on last pg...New as of this am....let me check on second...get back to you


----------



## Petsushi

I can't even count how many times my jaw has dropped going over the pics in this thread... SOOO many beautiful bettas!


----------



## ravenwinds

If I did this right:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1337483483


----------



## trakehner

Well, I am going to be getting one soon (in the next week or so) and I am shopping. I want a lot of fin and Colorado. Purple would be best but indigo, orange or anything stunningly bright would be awesome. I had a really red guy, his name was Fuego, and another one that was blue, named Socrates. Fuego was a veiltail, Socrates was a crowntail. Wanna help me shop?


----------



## trakehner

betta lover1507 said:


> :shock: Amazing:


want. ^^^


----------



## Psylk87

Who wants to buy me this gorgeous boy? I wnat him so bad but no way can I afford it right now.


----------



## trakehner

What is he?


----------



## Chard56

That is an awesome Platinum Yellow Halfmoon! That's what that is. Probably a little long in the finnage for show purposes but WOW!


----------



## Psylk87

He is a Halfmoon. Described as "Grizzled Yellow Dragon". I am sooooo in love with him. *sigh*


Fins can be too long for show? Really? I always found the idea of showing fish to be really intriguing. Never knew much about it tho.


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

AquaBid has some amazing finds but I just can't condone the shipping cost. *Sigh* However I did find these amazing bettas.










He reminds me of some nail polish I had a few years back.


----------



## BeckyFish97

OMG I WANT THEM ALL 
I'm not usually a fan of doubletails but even I can't deny that these are gorgeous!!!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1337364603

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1337365203
This one is pretty but if you look closely at her head she seems to have some sort of lump there...
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1337365801
BEAUTIFUL!!!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1337577165
OMG COMPLETELY DROOLING OVER THIS ONE!!!But...I don't have enough tanks or space!!!And tanks cost way too much in the UK
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1337663222
I lost the link to the brother of this one, I think the brother has better form!


----------



## AFishTale

Got this lady today, can't wait to get her!  If anyone sees a HM or HMPK man sexy enough to match her, I'd love to see photos! (looking to spawn this summer)


----------



## inareverie85

She's lovely. Afishtale!


----------



## AFishTale

inareverie85 said:


> She's lovely. Afishtale!


Thank you!


----------



## Jessicatm137

Drools... like the first one a lot... And that white big ear... Could go on forever...


----------



## trakehner

So I got my guy. He is a Delta Tail male. He is blue but his fins fade to white. I will take a picture when he is settled. He is beautiful and nameless. Lol


----------



## Hallyx

I've never considered buying from Aquabid before I saw this black dragon from Betta Akapes. I like the elegance of his silver-grey scalage as well as the dorsal stripes and caudal dots.

Would anyone care to give me a critical evaluation of this fish? Any opinions on Betta Akapes would also be appreciated.

Should I BIN through Aquabid or directly from the sellers website at the same price?


----------



## Olympia

Do you want to breed him?
I'm no expert. To me his tail looks a little too short and his anal doesn't end in a point. I'd post his photo in the breeding section though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFishTale

Love the color on this boy.


----------



## BeckyFish97

Woooowwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!
HallyX: I would have to agree with olympia on this one, his caudal is a liiittle short for my liking, and as olympia said, his anal doesn't end with a point and thats not a great trait if you're intending to breed him because he may pass this onto the fry!!!


----------



## MrVampire181

*Fireball Red Line Starters*

These are the start of my new line "Fireball" super red HMPK. I've owned a few pairs in the past but never had luck. They either didn't breed or the fry died or the parents died before I could spawn.

With bettas you get what you pay for. These guys were $40 total and not the best I'll admit. They get shipped on the 27th and I'll pick them up from Linda that week. Might be meeting the member KadenJames when I do  

View attachment 55389


View attachment 55390


----------



## dramaqueen

OMG those fish are bright red. Very pretty.


----------



## MrVampire181

It's all in the lighting DQ. Super reds can be either bright bright red or dark burgundy depending on lighting


----------



## dramaqueen

Isn't it funny how lighting affects color? Like the paint we put on our walls. Sometimes it looks almost peachy and other times, depending on the light it can look light brown.


----------



## betta lover1507

when my HMPK female has a certain light, it shows her green. when she has no light or a certain light she has a blueish body and purpleish fins


----------



## dramaqueen

Cool!


----------



## KasaraWolf

Oh GOSH. All these Aquabid fish are beautiful! ToT

Too bad, I can't buy from Aquabid, I see fish on there all the time I would love love *loooovvveee* to have >0< I am jealous of you guys that can! :lol:


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, they're pretty drool worthy. Lol


----------



## betta lover1507

you could check for breeder's around you  so you don't need to pay the shipping ;D


----------



## MrVampire181

I dont need to pay shipping on the Thai fish. I pick them up from my transhipper lol.


----------



## dramaqueen

Good way to save money. Lol


----------



## betta lover1507

MrVampire181 said:


> I dont need to pay shipping on the Thai fish. I pick them up from my transhipper lol.


MR.V YOUR SOO DARN LUCKKY!!!!:lol: i live close to the center of the U.S. :roll:


----------



## Jessicatm137

Mr. V you ARE SO lucky!!! JUST after I moved from CO I found out a transhipper was there! Now I'm close to no one here in VA.


----------



## MrVampire181

Linda is awesome  Her fish collection is quite impressive. I was drooling over her betta imbellis pair one time hehe.

I really am lucky. When I was starting to breed bettas I could not for the life of me get a spawn. I ended up calling Linda and was able to get a spawn with her advice. A year later I imported my first pair of bettas from Thailand (not my first pair though)


----------



## betta lover1507

am just wondering mr.v where did you start?
AM IN IL!!! IT SUCKS!! there no breeders that i could find, no transhippers, nothing!! well besides other betta lovers, but not in Chicago >.>" you don't want to be here especially with this NATO thing


----------



## KristiS

Hey guys! I just recently bought two bettas to add to my collection off of Aquabid, but am unable to get ahold of the Canadian transshipper (seems like I have been waiting for ever for these guys to arrive, but it has only been about a week...) Here are the new additions 








Black/Copper HM male









Purple HM Female

Can't wait until they arrive. Anyone had problems with delays in shipping? Seems the last time I ordered one he was here almost right away...


----------



## MrVampire181

My first spawns were HM x CT crosses to create a red copper Halfsun. I got excellent color but fins never improved and the line died out. I purchased some red copper HMs/DTs from a breeder in Utah and worked on those for a bit but again nothing great and I lost my touch for raising bettas (it was because my brother took my 30 gallon because I was taking a break from breeding but didn't give it back). Then a year or so later I purchased two steel blue HMPK bettas and managed to get 30 fish from them. Then I spawned a purple HM from Karen and the steel blue female and was rewarded with 30 extremely nice fish. One of whom has survived three death waves and seen my bedroom, the outdoors, and the current fish room. She's a little over a year old and still going strong (her siblings unfortunately passed away in my last death wave).

I wasn't successful with imports until I got my white pair in March. And now I have over 75 of their fry in two spawns growing out. Once the pair recovers from the hexamita infection they're going to be spawned one last time before I do the father-daughter mother-son crosses.


----------



## KasaraWolf

betta lover1507 said:


> you could check for breeder's around you  so you don't need to pay the shipping ;D


I totally would, but I don't know of any around me! :lol:


----------



## betta lover1507

Mr.V is also in Colorado to, you can ask him


----------



## JKfish

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1337655443

Not the best fins or form, but his color! He's almost purple!  most of bettaakapes' steel blue betas have a very distinct purple hue. I just saw another with very nice fins.... Wwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnttttttt


----------



## KasaraWolf

betta lover1507 said:


> Mr.V is also in Colorado to, you can ask him


o: I did not know that! XDD I will have to look into it! Thanks! :-D


----------



## betta lover1507

hehe :3 that's why they show the locations under your avi ;p lol
right now i think mr.v is working on the Opaque line too  and i think marbles


----------



## MrVampire181

Bettas are big here in CO. I know of a breeder in Westminster working on reds, a breeder in Boulder, KadenJames on this forum is in the Springs, Linda Olson in Thornton(go through her when buying bettas on aquabid), and Im in Aurora. I know one other person will be starting their breeding project soon.

I work on reds, marbles, blues, whites, multi color, platinum, dragon, masked irids.


----------



## Danibunkins

Darn you all for introducing me to AquaBid. Darn you all.


----------



## Cattitude

KristiS said:


> Hey guys! I just recently bought two bettas to add to my collection off of Aquabid, but am unable to get ahold of the Canadian transshipper (seems like I have been waiting for ever for these guys to arrive, but it has only been about a week...)
> 
> Can't wait until they arrive. Anyone had problems with delays in shipping? Seems the last time I ordered one he was here almost right away...


You must be dealing with this guy: "Hung Pham ( [email protected] ) phone 905-358-2525" as he's the only transhipper I've seen listed for Canada. 

I bought a betta at the end of April, and he told me his next shipment is at the end of May. He offered to meet me in Mississauga to deliver the fish but hasn't told me his price (I asked but he didn't answer that question). 

I've found he's not the greatest communicator and doesn't always reply right away to emails. If it's been a few days since you last emailed him, I'd suggest sending another message or even giving him a call. I plan to email him again next week asking for an exact meeting date.


----------



## betta lover1507

MrVampire181 said:


> Bettas are big here in CO. I know of a breeder in Westminster working on reds, a breeder in Boulder, KadenJames on this forum is in the Springs, Linda Olson in Thornton(go through her when buying bettas on aquabid), and Im in Aurora. I know one other person will be starting their breeding project soon.
> 
> I work on reds, marbles, blues, whites, multi color, platinum, dragon, masked irids.


i love whites ;-) as you could see that's why i bought puddles, until he marbled on me :roll: hehe
i need to buy one of your fish :lol: lol


----------



## AFishTale

Holy small dorsal. o.o They want 100 bucks for him.


----------



## laoshun

wow 100? I can find an equal looking marble or better for less o.o crazyy


----------



## betta lover1507

he is pretty, but not worth that price to me  probably he is a giant too


----------



## MollyJean

AFishTale said:


> Holy small dorsal.


I almost spit out my Fruity Pebbles...

LMBO


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, he is pretty. I couldn't pay that much for a fish.


----------



## Cattitude

He'd have to poop gold dust for me to pay that much. Looks like he has a pretty bad hunch back too. o.0


----------



## Jessicatm137

MrVampire181 said:


> Bettas are big here in CO. I know of a breeder in Westminster working on reds, a breeder in Boulder, KadenJames on this forum is in the Springs, Linda Olson in Thornton(go through her when buying bettas on aquabid), and Im in Aurora. I know one other person will be starting their breeding project soon.
> 
> I work on reds, marbles, blues, whites, multi color, platinum, dragon, masked irids.


Mr. V, I used to live in Aurora!!! Now I'm really upset that we moved. I might have been able to meet you!!!


----------



## betta lover1507

haha, i never moved out of IL, chicago :lol: i just might die here too XD
but my parents are thinking about moving to Indiana, i wanna move to wisconsin D:


----------



## KristiS

Cattitude said:


> You must be dealing with this guy: "Hung Pham ( [email protected] ) phone 905-358-2525" as he's the only transhipper I've seen listed for Canada.
> 
> I bought a betta at the end of April, and he told me his next shipment is at the end of May. He offered to meet me in Mississauga to deliver the fish but hasn't told me his price (I asked but he didn't answer that question).
> 
> I've found he's not the greatest communicator and doesn't always reply right away to emails. If it's been a few days since you last emailed him, I'd suggest sending another message or even giving him a call. I plan to email him again next week asking for an exact meeting date.


That is exactly who I am dealing with. At least you got an email from him. I haven't heard from him nor has the sellers of the fish. He seems to be MIA. I might as well give another email and if all else fails, give him a call. Thanks for the update, you're the only one who knows whats going on haha.


----------



## Neil D

MollyJean said:


> I almost spit out my Fruity Pebbles...
> 
> LMBO


I almost spit out my epiglottis. XD


----------



## lelei

Ok..Here I go.. Onto Aqua bid...lol..let's see what I can tempt myself with..


----------



## Cattitude

I want...


----------



## lelei

Ok, to add fuel to the fire of this thread.. not only looking but for an amazing fish.. now for the price.. guess..how much this beautiful boy cost.. bidding $150.00 buy it now.. $300.00!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jessicatm137

Cattitude said:


> I want...


:shock2: Love him!!!


----------



## lelei

*Want him NOW!!!!*


----------



## lelei

Omg..Help.. I want this one too..


----------



## lelei

Wow.. talk about gorgeous,..so how long does it take to get the fish delivered to your door..?


----------



## AFishTale

IF ONLY his anal wasn't soooo long. D:


----------



## AFishTale

Is the blue/multi dragon boy I posted a rosetail?


----------



## laoshun

wow that first blue white marble HMPK is stunning! reminds me of a bird lmao


----------



## Jessicatm137

Is it just me, or does this Betta have THREE lobes?!?

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1337562009


----------



## AFishTale

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1338479102

Love the color on this guy, but I can't get a good feel for how good his finnage is because it's a video. Anyone with a good eye wanna tell me?


----------



## dramaqueen

Will you guys quit posting these gorgeous pics?! You're making me drool all over my Kindle! Rofl


----------



## MollyJean

Hmm.. Dorsal is pretty big. A bit of damage on the anal fin, but that'll heal, and his tail looks very even. It's hard to see how much his head spoons but I don't think it's serious. Could easily be bred out. Really pretty fish. Love his lips, lol


----------



## AFishTale

He looks like he's wearing gloves, lol. I really want to start a black and white marble line. Suppose I should keep looking for something of better finnage though.


----------



## Jessicatm137

*Warning, bright fish!*

Look at this girl! Love that yellow!


----------



## BeckyFish97

Woah!!!Some warning would have been nice!I'm gonna go get some sunglasses!!!


----------



## AFishTale

Wow! Wonder if she's really that bright in person.


----------



## Jessicatm137

BeckyFish97 said:


> Woah!!!Some warning would have been nice!I'm gonna go get some sunglasses!!!


Heh heh I'll add one.


----------



## betta lover1507

wow she is brighter than a glofish :shock: *WANTS!!!!*


----------



## lelei

I was looking at her also.. and usually not attracted to females, but she is so amazing!!!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

wth..This is unecessary..Lol










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1337595606


----------



## laoshun

HOLY, his pectoral is almost as big as his anal fin lol


----------



## Neil D

That thing will be airborne soon


----------



## True Indigo

*weeps at his empty wallet*


----------



## AFishTale

Love this girl, don't think she has a full spread though. D:


----------



## Cattitude

Cattitude said:


> I want...


I caved in and bought him - my first big ear! I couldn't resist the colours. Now working out the shipping deets with seller and transhipper. I already have a fish on the way so hopefully the transhipper will combine shipping costs.


----------



## Leeniex

Cattitude said:


> I caved in and bought him - my first big ear! I couldn't resist the colours. Now working out the shipping deets with seller and transhipper. I already have a fish on the way so hopefully the transhipper will combine shipping costs.


Yay! I am totally in love with this one. I'm glad he's going to a good person.:-D


----------



## EvilVOG

may be a player on these. seeing if he has any girls.


----------



## betta lover1507

VOG there gorgeous o.o love just one!!!


----------



## dramaqueen

Drool, drool. Lol


----------



## EvilVOG

finally heard back from him. he says he has females... might be a go.

thank goodness for English to Indonesia translator


----------



## betta lover1507

go for it!!! XP lol


----------



## mattoboy




----------



## SageMyster

I have this boy coming in the mail! So excited! I'm naming him Versace. ;D










He looks even more stunning in the video!

Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=5nwmJo-GgqM​


----------



## EvilVOG

really starting to like Halfmoons, just too paranoid i'd get tailbiters :X


----------



## Leeniex

Pretty.


----------



## BeckyFish97

TOTALLY drooling right now!!!


----------



## Keroro

It's official... this thread has killed me.


----------



## Keroro

Since this post has such high traffic and interest, I'm interested in asking whether or not it is possible to breed long-tailed female bettas and how long could they possibly get? These would be for personal enjoyment rather than for show.  I would love the idea of having beautiful semi-long tailed females in a sorority tank!


----------



## EvilVOG

i'm out on the red one i posted so if you were holding off on my account you can have him now. he's going to be over $40 tho...


----------



## Tazo

I don't know much about form... but this one looks a little wonky to me. However, the color on this guy just ASTOUNDS me.


----------



## EvilVOG

idk too much about form either, but his fins all line up pretty good. I've seen Best of show fish that don't line up that well.


----------



## MollyJean

Anyone seen this yet?

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwmixed&1338242350

.... yeah..


----------



## FrostSinth

... well . . . it is a GALLON jar . . . :/ Still....


----------



## Atena

Sweeda88 said:


> Oh, I love these kinds of threads!


OMG, I have never seen anything like this. Yellow is my favorite color and this fish is just amazing!


----------



## Atena

Jessicatm137 said:


> Look at this girl! Love that yellow!


Ooh... double love this one!


----------



## Sceven

I fell in love with this guy, he is absolutely beautiful


----------



## Sceven

Tazo said:


> I don't know much about form... but this one looks a little wonky to me. However, the color on this guy just ASTOUNDS me.


He. Is. Breathtaking. Oh if only I were independently wealthy. Any Trumps on this site want to adopt me maybe?:-D


----------



## Sceven

Alright one more then I will stop


----------



## BeckyFish97

Tazo said:


> I don't know much about form... but this one looks a little wonky to me. However, the color on this guy just ASTOUNDS me.


BEAUTIFUL!!!His form is pretty good, looks a little like a rosetail, but the branching isnt too severe, wouldn't breed him simply because if he is a rosetail the fry could have deformities!



MollyJean said:


> Anyone seen this yet?
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwmixed&1338242350
> 
> .... yeah..


That.Is.Sick.



Atena said:


> OMG, I have never seen anything like this. Yellow is my favorite color and this fish is just amazing!


Beauuuuudiful!!!



Sceven said:


> Alright one more then I will stop


Seriously drooling over this one!!!Looks a lot like the fish in OFL's avatar, would looooove one like this!!!


----------



## lelei

_All these beautiful fishy's are mezmerizing.. dam, If I could only have em all!!!_


----------



## Sceven

I know I said one more BUT I just saw him, the love of my fishy life, he is my hearts desire, I will have one, I swear it, even if it takes me years I will have one:


----------



## lelei

Omg.. I just went thru the last 10pgs of this thread.. and I am overwhelmed by how many gorgeous fish there are on AB..holy wow.. and then I found this one.. and he's not BIN


----------



## lelei

What if you buy directly from the website..at http://www.sb-bettafarm.com) would that be a better option..??


----------



## lelei

ehh..forget that.. i can't read it..


----------



## dramaqueen

OMG that white one is gorgeous!!


----------



## AFishTale

Fins on this guy aren't great, but I love the color/pattern. I dream of having some black & white marbles one day..

http://image.ohozaa.com/view2/w66c1jmYyZhzRu7K


----------



## betta lover1507

only his caudal is a bit cruddy :\


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish

Yea, the white one is stunning! ^.^


----------



## Mo

He does look especially like a rose tail. A result of over branching. It causes deformities in Fishless I would breed him to have a smaller anal fin of he weren't a rosetail. He isn't a severe rose tail though,


----------



## AFishTale

Umm, $100000.00 http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1338079027#bid on this guy?...

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1338079027


----------



## lelei

Wow..i just saw that..I do love the white on tips of his front fins..


----------



## Mo

The bidder has dealt with that seller before. He made a bid of 50 dollars, and never followed up with the payment, I doubt he will pay that amount


----------



## Jessicatm137

AFishTale said:


> Umm, $100000.00 bid on this guy?...
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1338079027


Ugg. Who would pay that much for a Betta? Mo has to be right.


----------



## Mo

On may tenth



> Negative : After Win Bidding not payment and not contact back


----------



## PitGurl

I pretty sure that is the same person who bid $800 on the HMPK from ninebettas, who gave positive feedback. Since profish has worked with this bidder before and gave negitive feedback I wouldnt be surprised if the bidder is ticked off and is just being a butt.


----------



## Mo

Pitgurl. I think your right


----------



## Chard56

That's when you have that bidder banned from your auctions. I've only had to do that once or twice when someone went through my auctions and bought up a couple hundred dollars worth at BIN price and never paid.


----------



## Silverfang

OOohhh.. I'm in love with her!









I'm wowed at the colour! It's just like my Champagne, only way more vivid!









So in love... if I Could have 50 tanks that I didn't have to clean every week.....


----------



## betta lover1507

Love that female 0-0 amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AFishTale

This guy has an amazing fade to him.


----------



## bettasusa

Has anyone seen him?


----------



## AFishTale

So pretty.


----------



## AFishTale

Is it just me, or does this guy look like Shamoo?


----------



## a123andpoof




----------



## FrostSinth

beautiful!! was looking at them each one got a name off the top of my head!
Dumbo
Sea Spray
Häagen-Dazs (after the ice cream) or Cookie Dough
Chamo
Matrix

not sure why. I LOVE Chamo!!


----------



## Sincerely

Is it just me or does this betta have the shortest body I have ever seen?


----------



## betta lover1507

he does  his spooning is severely noticeable and shouldn't he shouldn't be bred :\ i feel bad for him


----------



## LionCalie

He does have a very short body. He is also badly deformed. 

They should adopt him out to a pet home, not sell him on Aquabid where he could be bred.


----------



## FrostSinth

he's the kuazie modo of the betta world D: poor guy. . . .


----------



## clurwitch

Wow, the Aquabid fish are all so beautiful. I had no idea they came in such colors; totally different from the Petsmart fish (where I got my guys). I bet they all go to good homes.


----------



## Hallyx

About that black/silver copper that AFishTale posted ("Is it just me, or does this guy look like Shamoo?"~~AFT)

Stunning, and right in the middle of my taste. What class would he be shown in, I wonder?

@ AFT...Where did you find him? I'm seriously interested.

I think the mods have disabled "Quote" on this thread. Probably a good idea. :-}


----------



## MrVampire181

MrVampire181 said:


> These are the start of my new line "Fireball" super red HMPK. I've owned a few pairs in the past but never had luck. They either didn't breed or the fry died or the parents died before I could spawn.
> 
> With bettas you get what you pay for. These guys were $40 total and not the best I'll admit. They get shipped on the 27th and I'll pick them up from Linda that week. Might be meeting the member KadenJames when I do
> 
> View attachment 55389
> 
> 
> View attachment 55390


KK just picked this guys up. THEY ARE AMAZING.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Still trying to find some good HMPK or HM Females, looking to buy 5-8 and a male as well.


----------



## Mo

Amazing fish!


----------



## Cattitude

MrVampire181 said:


> KK just picked this guys up. THEY ARE AMAZING.


Isn't it great to finally get your fish from Thailand? I just picked mine up yesterday too... they look even better in person (or maybe "in fish"?).

Your red fish look fantastic! I hope they'll be great for your breeding program.


----------



## Delta

^Love that guy's color!


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

Oh gosh, I've finally caught up on all the posts. These bettas are an addiction. ^^I really adore that first plakat you posted, Delta. The purple on his fins are just...breathtaking.


----------



## mursey

[/URL]


----------



## mursey

Oh I love this one. One day maybe .. .


----------



## Chard56

Pure torture! I've seen that Black and Gold guy on AB and a couple of the forums. I feel like I'm being tortured by his image. He is absolutely gorgeous!! 4 bids so far. He's up to $55. I have to pay personal property taxes and renew the tags on the truck. Dang it!


----------



## Karebear13

Delta said:


> ^Love that guy's color!


That first one wow!


----------



## BeckyFish97

mursey said:


> [/URL]





mursey said:


> Oh I love this one. One day maybe .. .


Oh My God, totally, love, these, guys!!!


----------



## MrVampire181

*New Super Reds*

Here they are.

My last pair of imports are no more ;_; The female is sick and the male passed yesterday, but I still have their fry. Having these guys cheered me up a bit. I'm sick of whatever is causing these diseases. 

View attachment 56260


View attachment 56261


View attachment 56262


----------



## lilyth88

MrVampire181 said:


> Here they are.
> 
> My last pair of imports are no more ;_; The female is sick and the male passed yesterday, but I still have their fry. Having these guys cheered me up a bit. I'm sick of whatever is causing these diseases.
> 
> View attachment 56260
> 
> 
> View attachment 56261
> 
> 
> View attachment 56262



Is the "last pair" the one in your avatar?!


----------



## lelei

Oreo..what an adorable lil fishy!! I want him..or is this one a she..


Really Wants..


----------



## Leeniex

He's a he, and he's adorable.


----------



## True Indigo

I wish I weren't so picky with these fish. I don't want to get long tailed fish anymore out of fear that they'll find it hard to swim around and nip their fins. There are so many beautiful Halfmoons but I don't want to risk getting them anymore, you know?

Halfmoon Plakats and Halfmoon females are so far my most viable option for getting a fish. *waits patiently for THE fish*


----------



## Luimeril

i dunno if he's on AB, but i saw this boy on Tumblr, and i'm in love with him~


----------



## MrVampire181

lilyth88 said:


> Is the "last pair" the one in your avatar?!


Yep thats them :/ 

A few days ago they were fine! Flaring and swimming and recovering from this nasty infection like everyone else. Then BAM the male is pine coned and dead. It sucks because that was my favorite fish I've ever purchased.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Aww, I'm sorry Dom. At least you still have spawns right?


----------



## MrVampire181

Yes I still have them. 

Just found the female dead :/

Well I will stop posting depressing things on this thread. However I'll post more pics of my super reds soon.


----------



## Jessicatm137

I'm sorry Mr. V!

Pretty Bettas...


----------



## starrlamia

I want this guy

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1338895414


----------



## Jessicatm137

Found some more... Love the 2nd boy a lot... And the "fancy* seems to have an eye problem...


----------



## Jessicatm137

Ok last ones... Found the first girl adorable... and this blue-eyed one unique... the 2nd to last looks like popcorn, and the last has a interesting black stripe.


----------



## Olympia

ADORABLE little girly. :3
Haven't been on aquabid in forever besides looking at non betta fish. xD
But this girl is just so.. awesome!








AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettashm1338753607 - H A L F . B A C K . HM . FEMALE - 6 0 1 3 - Ends: Sun Jun 3 2012 - 03:00:07 PM CDT


----------



## Junglist

The beast I'm looking for...


----------



## Karebear13

Loving all the plakats so gorg!


----------



## mursey

Just checked back . .. smiling at everyone who has the same taste as I do .. especially for that black and metallic one and the blue-green-black-whatever you'd call it!

I just found an aquarium store that sells imported bettas in large mason jars of crystal clear water, each with substrate and a plant in the jar. I can't decide if I want to buy my next one there, splurge on Aquabid (which I have never done) . ... or rescue another sad sap from Petco which is dangerously 5 minutes from my place. Then again.. . maybe I have enough little "sad saps".


----------



## True Indigo

Mursey, you're lucky you stumbled upon a place like that. The nearest place that sells quality Betta Fish and takes good care of them is my Petco by my campus. Otherwise, while at home, all stores that carry bettas don't do too well.


----------



## starrlamia

bumping to show off this handsome guy
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1339037170

http://i1163.photobucket.com/albums/q560/NINEBETTAS/HM/May_4/FANCYHM322.jpg


----------



## mursey

True Indigo said:


> Mursey, you're lucky you stumbled upon a place like that. The nearest place that sells quality Betta Fish and takes good care of them is my Petco by my campus. Otherwise, while at home, all stores that carry bettas don't do too well.


Yes, that store with the nicer betta set-ups was about a 30 minute drive away, so not too far but not around the corner. (Arizona Nature Aquatics, I think they were called.) They seem to specialize in aquatic planting but I read that more experienced aquarists said things like "don't go to any other store" . . basically the water is crystal clear, it's a small business run by people who love the hobby, and they have all those contemporary tanks without edges like the ones that look like Fluval tanks and such. They don't specialize in bettas but it wasn't a surprise to see that they treated them nicely. I found them on Facebook and it looks like they post whenever they get new bettas, and they post photos. I am going to keep my eye out now.  They also helped me because I needed to learn a little about what kind of filter I could get with bettas.


----------



## Karebear13

starrlamia said:


> bumping to show off this handsome guy
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1339037170
> 
> http://i1163.photobucket.com/albums/q560/NINEBETTAS/HM/May_4/FANCYHM322.jpg


WOW! that is a nice betta!


----------



## mursey

This color is interesting . . . 

[URL=http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2207766520107219444fFnGHE]


----------



## dramaqueen

I love red, white and blue bettas.


----------



## Atena

I notice that all the fish on aquabids are sold for breeding, would it be wrong to adopt one just to have him floating around?

I know it would be an expensive fish, but considering all the money we spend anyway on them, why not splurge on the fishie itself?

I noticed a lot of hem (at least the one I wanted) have very strange shipping policy that I don't really understand, like you have to arrange for pickup from the trans-shipper... anyone know what this means or have done it before?


----------



## Leeniex




----------



## AFishTale

LOVING that blue & white, shame his anal is so long.


----------



## Cattitude

Atena said:


> I notice that all the fish on aquabids are sold for breeding, would it be wrong to adopt one just to have him floating around?
> 
> I know it would be an expensive fish, but considering all the money we spend anyway on them, why not splurge on the fishie itself?


There's nothing wrong with buying a fish on AB just as a pet. The sellers don't care what you do with them as long as you give them a good home. I've bought two pets from AB. :3



Atena said:


> I noticed a lot of hem (at least the one I wanted) have very strange shipping policy that I don't really understand, like you have to arrange for pickup from the trans-shipper... anyone know what this means or have done it before?


It's illegal to import livestock from overseas without a permit, so the seller can't ship directly to you if they're in Thailand, Malaysia etc. That's what the transhipper does, he/she has a licence to import fish and the sellers ship to them. You pay the seller for the fish and there's usually a flat shipping fee from seller to transhipper, like $5. Then the transhipper ships the fish to you, or, if you live close to them they give you the option of picking up (cheaper for you). You pay the transhipper a fee for their service plus any shipping fees if they ship to you. 

I would suggest if you're thinking of buying an AB fish, check the ad for the fish you want for the transhipper listed in your area. Contact them and ask what their fees would be, so you at least have an idea before purchasing the fish. Also find out when their next shipping date is. They ship and receive large numbers of fish at a time, on a schedule. 

You can also find fish from US breeders, they don't need a transhipper and can just ship the fish to you directly. You just pay for the fish and the shipping fees.


----------



## newarkhiphop

Leeniex said:


>




:shock:


----------



## Atena

Thank you so much Cattitude for explaining that. It would have taken me a while to figure out. Turns out there is transshipper right here in Miami so I can get one anywhere. 

I am not looking at the moment, but I have been told repeatedly that guppy is an elderly fish, and I want him to have a happy and long life... but when the inevitable happens, I want another special fish and all the ones posted here are very inspiring.


----------



## Luimeril

Atena said:


> Thank you so much Cattitude for explaining that. It would have taken me a while to figure out. Turns out there is transshipper right here in Miami so I can get one anywhere.
> 
> I am not looking at the moment, but I have been told repeatedly that guppy is an elderly fish, and I want him to have a happy and long life... but when the inevitable happens, I want another special fish and all the ones posted here are very inspiring.


my first aquabid fish wasn't even imported. i found a seller in the US, and bought Todd from him. :V here's one of the bettas from Todd's seller's wife. :V









and his auction http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1339120988

i totally would. 8I if i had the money.


----------



## lelei

I am not into breeding..so if I ordered from AB..It would be my Dreamfishy..a pet..and I would spoil him rotten..pretty much like the one I have now..lol..but It is quite the procesx to order from AB..A few here on this forum do. So they would be able to explain how it works..I belleive they ship from Thailand to someone in US..and then that person ships to yu..


----------



## Nymmers

Transhipping/Buying over sees is just as expensive as buying from a proper breeder here in the US. Give/Take about 10-20. It's really simple process. Before I did it, I asked tons of questions, but I still didn't understand, so finally I just dived in head first, and everything worked out perfection. You buy the fish, either buy it now/place a bid. Once the auction ends, you use paypal (generally) to pay for the fish (including tranship fees, $5) then you pick a transhipper. They usually have a list in the description of the fish, I highly recommend Jennifer Viveiros. The fish is then shipped to Jennifer. You pay her the shipping costs (priority or over night $20+) Don't be afraid of priority, I have shipped priority several times and to this date have not had a DOA. However, I only choose priority if I'm under 10HRs away, because generally then it won't take more that 2 days. I'll use express for anything further. And, that is it! There is nothing wrong with buying a pet on AB, but it is actually better if you buy more than one fish as you save on shipping costs. If you buy one fish, that one fish could cost you $50 (with express shipping) Sorry for the long post. 

Anyway, this is me welcoming myself back the betta world, be absent for awhile, but I just purchased this beauty from Jennifer (someone abandoned an import, woo, lucky me!) I will be spawning him soon as I find myself a female. =)


----------



## MrVampire181

To whoever asked: Yes you can pick up from transshippers. I do it every few months. Heck I just picked up my red pair last week.

I believe the Miami transshipper is Pegasus. I have heard not so good things about him shipping wise though picking them up would be a different story.


----------



## zombiegirl

Junglist said:


> The beast I'm looking for...


 I love this one. Reminds me of china.


----------



## zombiegirl

I keep coming back to stare at this guy which is strange because I've never really liked plakats. Now that's pretty much all I'm looking at. Funny how that works.


----------



## Leeniex

I didn't care for plakats either until I fell in love with my little Bandit at the store, lol.


----------



## MollyJean

Has anyone seen this one? 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1339186804









I know he's not anywhere NEAR breeding quality, but I do think he's pretty, those white spots are so intriguing.. Think he's marbling? I'd love to come across this guy in a petshop, lol


----------



## Hallyx

I'll bet that's one of Chard's fish. I can tell by the quality of the photography. Richard really ought to up his photo game to match his fish.


----------



## betta lover1507

It is  i fell in love with one of his DBTs heh heh
i (think i could) see a 6 brancher there, but i don't know


----------



## Twilight Storm

It always snows on Halloween here. 

I stumbled on this guy who has his faults but I love his color.  As I was looking on AB the first thing that came to mind was: 

"It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown!"


----------



## dramaqueen

He's pretty. I used to not care for plakats until I got my first one. Now I love them.


----------



## True Indigo

Has anyone ever seen a black betta with blue eyes?


----------



## bettasusa

*Mustard Gas*

The Mustard or Mustrad Gas!!! 










































































There are no words for these, just beauty! LOL As you might tell the Gas bettas are my favorite! :-D:-D:-D


----------



## Junglist

Took a bid a this guy well see where it goes...


----------



## Tikibirds

he reminds me of a pair of jeans


----------



## Junglist

Tikibirds said:


> he reminds me of a pair of jeans


LOL! Bleached jeans


----------



## trakehner

I really like the gad flooring too. Especially that purple one.


----------



## inareverie85

I took the plunge and bought a few bettas from Aquabid  I'll add them to my picture thread when I get them and settle them in.


----------



## Tazo

Love this girl:








Something about her is just so attractive! I love the green dragon scales, but her form looks so nice to me, too. I'm probably wrong about that, but... I like her!


----------



## betta lover1507

She's gorgeous, of her form her caudal seems to be a bit over balanced in parts, but thats just me


----------



## a123andpoof

Just some guys I was drooling over while looking for a betta lol










I came so close to picking this guy


----------



## Karebear13

WOW amazing love the first one the most!


----------



## a123andpoof

Yeah my favs are 2,4, and 5.


----------



## inareverie85

I wish his anal fin wasn't such a mess  I'd pay a lot for him if it wasn't.


----------



## inareverie85

Really like this guy.


----------



## Manda

I want this rosetail so bad! 








And he's purple. He is perfect.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Has anyone used Somsak_Bettafarm to buy with? I'm having a hard time communicating with them through email.


----------



## KristiS

Yaoilover12397 said:


> Has anyone used Somsak_Bettafarm to buy with? I'm having a hard time communicating with them through email.


I just bought a green mustard HM from them, and they emailed me right away with the photo, the price and the approx. shipping date. Other than that I haven't heard much else, but then on the otherhand that is just about all I need to know lol.


----------



## Hallyx

All those $80 AB giants, and they're trying to hold up Hopdiggity on this magnificent beast.


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

Anyone wanna buy this gorgeous girl for my sorority? Gah, I want her so bad.


----------



## BeckyFish97

Not sure if this will work so I'm posting the link too, I want this guy so bad, he's beautiful!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1340362246

This guy is gorgeous too!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1340173249


----------



## lilyth88

Some amazing females in that bunch.


----------



## betta lover1507

i *LOVE* that first female!!!


----------



## Enkil

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1340259002
I want.... But the gold makes me think of velvet.


----------



## MollyJean

Enkil said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1340259002
> I want.... But the gold makes me think of velvet.


Oh my gosh... And I don't even like PKs.. but that is a beautiful fish. *drool*


----------



## Enkil

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1340267402
Like this guy too... But again, the gold makes me think of velvet. :/


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Mhm, that seller owes me a free fish. XD


----------



## Enkil

Really? o_o


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Yup.


----------



## Cattitude

This is the giant female I just purchased. She should fit well in my 26 gal tank.


----------



## BeckyFish97

woooow drooling-also wondering why yaoilover12397 is owed a free fish...trying to get into DT's and it's totally working!!!


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Because I got a DOA.


----------



## BeckyFish97

ohhh I'm sorry!


----------



## lelei

@123Poof..did yu get yur AB fishy yet?? Those choices are amazing!!


----------



## lelei

Wow..starting to really like PK's too/)


----------



## laoshun

^ yeah PKs are awesome, less fussy than HMs


----------



## Hallyx

@ Cattitude

WoW. I didn't see her last time I cruised AB for giants. Just gorgeous. 

Let us know how your sorority goes with her.


----------



## BeckyFish97

WOWOWOWOWOWOWWWWWWWWW SOMEONE HAS TO BUY THIS GUY!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1340549402


----------



## deso

If I had the room for this little guy, I'd buy him in an instant. I've never seen anything quite so adorable!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1341521794


----------



## Chard56

deso said:


> If I had the room for this little guy, I'd buy him in an instant. I've never seen anything quite so adorable!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1341521794


 Beautiful! A cross of Blue Dragon and Black Devil. Sounds like a Karate movie!


----------



## inareverie85

Have a bid in on one right now  Will post the closed auction if I win! He's BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## LittleWatty

I desperately want all of these fish XD but I have no where to keep them, and don't have the money to provide for them all! Only one of them is female, so its not like I could do a sorority with them XD All of them are Black Devils or Black Orchids. All are in the CT section of Aquabid currently, with only a few days left














































(the female, a King Black Orchid)


----------



## ravenwinds

They're all gorgeous....the first male is kind of a contradiction: he is as graceful as a ballet dancer but looks like an 80s long hair rock star (to me anyway...I'd buy him if I had space)!
The girl is unbelievable...that sea green shining through the jet black is absolutely amazing.


----------



## mursey

inareverie85 said:


> Have a bid in on one right now  Will post the closed auction if I win! He's BEAUTIFUL!



____
I want to see! I guess don't post it til you win it, right?


----------



## inareverie85

Yeah Im already fighting for him against one person.


----------



## tanseattle

I just hate to order from outside the U.S. Poor fish have to travel from Asia, then transhippers, and then to you...


----------



## Hallyx

That's how they get to the pet store, too. At least, when you get them, they don't have to wait in an unheated cup.


----------



## Cattitude

Hallyx said:


> That's how they get to the pet store, too. At least, when you get them, they don't have to wait in an unheated cup.


Here's a pic I took in one pet store, an incoming shipment of bettas. Customers were rummaging in the box and tossing the bags around, I heard one giggle "whoops maybe I killed that one!"


----------



## inareverie85

Gah I lost him!

And I wanted him so badly!! 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashm1341503978


----------



## Nymmers

He's a great looking fish. I considered bidding on him until I saw the little bid war.
Sorry you lost him!


----------



## Spazzfish

I am bidding on this male! And i just got bumped *grumble* My fishy! He is going to be the start of my Hmpk line he is near perfect for what i want maby more yellow on the head though...


----------



## Catfish Billy

Ahh! If only I could get this fish!


----------



## Hallyx

I just had a miserable experience with an outfit called Korwhord. I missed out getting the fish and I was the _only _bidder. What a mess.

Not to mention the lying and general bad attitude. When I cool down, I'll compose some scathing feedback. Sorry that's all I can do.


----------



## MrVampire181

I had some issues with Korwhord as well. His fish are always sick and die within a few weeks ($60 worth of show fish down the drain... quite literally).

I'm sticking with US breeders from now on. Imports seem to carry a lot of problems.


----------



## bahamut285

I have also had an issue with Korwhord's fish as well. My hmpk female got sick within a few weeks. Fortunately I managed to medicate her in time and she survived, but a few months later she passed away from illness again.

He/She is extremely good with communication though (at least for my experience)


----------



## dramaqueen

Spazzfish said:


> I am bidding on this male! And i just got bumped *grumble* My fishy! He is going to be the start of my Hmpk line he is near perfect for what i want maby more yellow on the head though...


That is a beautiful fish!


----------



## ravenwinds

Mr V....don't lump in all Thai breeders like that...I had a similar experience that you and others describe from smilebetta: the four fish I got from them all died within a couple of months; my HM double tail yellow/purple mgs and my orange Dalmatian pairs are all gone; was only able to breed the Dalmatians and I have about 40 in that spawn.
But, my fish from Blimp33, farmfish66, majcha farm, and taebetta are all doing fantastic.


----------



## Cattitude

ravenwinds said:


> Mr V....don't lump in all Thai breeders like that...I had a similar experience that you and others describe from smilebetta: the four fish I got from them all died within a couple of months; my HM double tail yellow/purple mgs and my orange Dalmatian pairs are all gone; was only able to breed the Dalmatians and I have about 40 in that spawn.
> But, my fish from Blimp33, farmfish66, majcha farm, and taebetta are all doing fantastic.


Yuh-oh I just bought a fish from smilebetta! I hope I don't have the same experience as you did.

I suggest we should have a sticky thread for breeder/seller reviews. I have read a lot of peoples' experiences on this board (good and bad) and I think it would be helpful if we could go to a thread and search a breeder name to make sure they are legit and problem-free.


----------



## KristiS

I second this idea! Best to know what to expect when you are dealing with spending a lot of money on an import.



Cattitude said:


> Yuh-oh I just bought a fish from smilebetta! I hope I don't have the same experience as you did.
> 
> I suggest we should have a sticky thread for breeder/seller reviews. I have read a lot of peoples' experiences on this board (good and bad) and I think it would be helpful if we could go to a thread and search a breeder name to make sure they are legit and problem-free.


----------



## Nymmers

I've had great luck with Smilebetta, all the fish (male and female!) I've purchased from in the past were great, healthy and lived great lives, with no illness. I have one from him right now as well, and he is healthy and active. =)​


----------



## BeckyFish97

I have to agree with ravenwinds, not all thai breeders are "bad" I got a male and a female from Blimp33 and they are doing absolutely amazing...well apart from gandalf ripping lily to shreds when I put them in to breed and then starting tailbiting two days later...but nothing on the illness front, they were SOOOO healthy when I got them I couldn't quite believe it!

Spazzfish, if you get that guy I want female fry ok?


----------



## inareverie85

My little orange HM from Smilebettas is doing well, too. I've only had him about 2 months though.


----------



## ravenwinds

I think a sticky would be great...really nice to know ahead of time...but, again you never know. I love blimp33, and have bought perfect, gorgeous, and healthy fish from him since with no problems, but first one I purchased from him came with fins in shreds...6 mos later and with much more experience, he is a copper dragon OHM, and I didn't notice he was blind...took purchasing the sweet orange platinum dragon w/pearl eyes and comments from mrV and others who gave me awesome advice(through this thread)...anyway, the sweet orange, Luimiere, wasn't blind, sees exceptionally well...but Jasper is my first Thai bred fish and he is blind and is serious stress tailbiter...
As with smilebetta, they are wonderful people w/beautiful fish, and my orange dalmatians did breed before passing and I now have 40 beauties ranging from red Cambodian to pale orange w/darker spots to light orange bodies with darker rust colored splotches/streaks with some mint green iridescence, some even have full 180 degree caudal spread.

Every fish, seller, buyer, and circumstances are different and unique but you will get a more solid picture of breeder/seller if there was one place get more info.


----------



## AquaKai

My dream betta is this one:
http://m894.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/korwhord/Halfmoon%20Plakats/7-2012/IMG_4991.jpg.html?src=www&action=view&current=IMG_4991.jpg

I'm really tempted to buy, and this would be my first directly from Thailand.


----------



## betta lover1507

Am not allowed to buy fish out of the US :I


----------



## Spazzfish

I lost that guy grrrrrrr!!!!!! But karen is awesomr so boom I give you Darcy! The awesome hmpk!


----------



## magnum

I love this guy his colours are amazing! I am so obsessed with yellows right now  And HMPK'S.











Another adorable fish  he is so pretty!

--------------

Grrr, I dont know why all my pictures arnt working atm :L


----------



## Mo

magnum said:


> http://http://i894.photobucket.com/albums/ac145/korwhord/Halfmoon Plakats/7-2012/IMG_4582.jpg
> 
> I love this guy his colours are amazing! I am so obsessed with yellows right now  And HMPK'S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another adorable fish  he is so pretty!
> 
> --------------
> 
> Grrr, I dont know why all my pictures arnt working atm :L


The pics aren't working


----------



## registereduser

magnum said:


>


 you had an extra http:// in each code


----------



## BeckyFish97

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1342143860

OMG WANT!!!Someone has to get him for me 

EDIT: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1342143973

And this one...


----------



## Cattitude

That first one looks like Santa with his white beard. XD

They're both gorgeous!


----------



## vilmarisv

Spazzfish said:


> I lost that guy grrrrrrr!!!!!! But karen is awesomr so boom I give you Darcy! The awesome hmpk!


STUNNING! I loved what this spawn produced... well, I love ALL the fish Karen breeds and only buy from her. 
I bought the fish below from her and can't wait to get him in the spawn tank this weekend! Also got another 3 from her... including a drop dead gorgeous female!


----------



## Cattitude

Cattitude said:


> Yuh-oh I just bought a fish from smilebetta! I hope I don't have the same experience as you did.


Annnnd... she arrived today. DOA. 

The other fish in my order from a different breeder was fine.


----------



## vilmarisv

Cattitude said:


> Annnnd... she arrived today. DOA.
> 
> The other fish in my order from a different breeder was fine.


I too bought one from him and it died in 2 days. He offered to replace but I didn't want to spend the shipping costs and have them die again... I will probably never import fish again. I rather buy my stock from Karen.


----------



## dramaqueen

Cattitude said:


> Annnnd... she arrived today. DOA.
> 
> The other fish in my order from a different breeder was fine.


Oh, no! I'm sorry!


----------



## bahamut285

This boy looks absolutely darling! <3


----------



## tpocicat

vilmarisv said:


> I too bought one from him and it died in 2 days. He offered to replace but I didn't want to spend the shipping costs and have them die again... I will probably never import fish again. I rather buy my stock from Karen.


I totally agree with Vilmarisv, I've never been unhappy with Karen's fish and they have always arrived healthy and active. IMO a much safer way to go.


----------



## PitGurl

It's the purple people eater :lol:!


----------



## MrVampire181

I have had EXCELLENT service from Chaba and Ploybettas. In fact all my imports are dead rather quickly but their fish have lasted at most, one year (great for imports). I will only use them if I really want a fish. However none of those fish are getting near my other ones just because I still feel that Thai fish can carry pathogens.


----------



## registereduser

is aquabid only for show/breeding quality fish or can pet quality be found there as well?


----------



## Chard56

You don't have to breed or show them so if you want one for a pet any of them will be a pet. I try to keep my prices low and still give a variety of colors and tails shapes. Not every one likes the same kind but I can't show them either. My Halfmoons that are top show quality I try to keep for showing and breeding but I can't keep them all.


----------



## registereduser

Chard56 said:


> You don't have to breed or show them so if you want one for a pet any of them will be a pet. I try to keep my prices low and still give a variety of colors and tails shapes. Not every one likes the same kind but I can't show them either. My Halfmoons that are top show quality I try to keep for showing and breeding but I can't keep them all.


do you have an aquabid auction going? Link?


----------



## vilmarisv

PitGurl said:


> It's the purple people eater :lol:!


Haha! YES! I just spawned him but he had trouble wrapping the female Karen sent from me. He has some eggs still in the nest but I'm not expecting any to hatch before he eats them... we'll see.


----------



## PitGurl

Karen's girls are huge! My steel/maroon female looks like a plakat male and she has the attitude to go with it. I got her to spawn with my DTHM and I'm worried I'm going to have an issue do to the size difference also. I may end up spawning her with her brother who is in my avatar photo. He's a pretty beefy boy.


----------



## Lost Eventide

I'm a complete sucker for black orchids. I'm so happy one of the stores around here offers them regularly, even though I think the only tail variety is crowntail. This boy is so pretty <3










This guy is also really pretty 










Lol, my all-time favourite colour combo in general is bright blue or blue-green on black or a really dark blue. It reminds me of Atlantean runes xD


----------



## Lost Eventide

Just found this one! He is an absolute beauty <333333 If only the shipping wasn't so expensive for express, I would get him in a heartbeat, but I can't afford it right now.


----------



## DiiQue

Bought this one (current avatar photo) from the local Trans shipper and will arrive first week of August. It was love at first sight!


----------



## Cattitude

Here is my latest giant.


----------



## ravenwinds

That black orchid dragon(?) With the green...he is beautiful! And it is the shipping that's the killer...whether you're buying some of Karen's most gorgeous or buying from Thailand...you pay the breeder about same...possibly $10 more to Thai breeder for (5$ to ship from breeder to US transhipper and around 4$ import fees)...then its the US mail system that costs $35(i don't feel safe unless its express) and that $35 is same whether it comes from transhipper in CO or breeder in CA!

That giant is beautiful! I almost caved and bought a giant HMPK from Thailand.


----------



## MollyJean

I love VTs but never see good ones on Aquabid.. til now o.o

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1343807800









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1343807587









Very pretty fish for VTs!


----------



## Hallyx

Very pretty fish...period. 

In fact, prettier because they're VTs and have all that extra fin area to carry the color.


----------



## Enkil

I love this little yellow HMPK female:









Also like this salamander HMPK female:
http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashmp1344132061.jpg

Oh! And this one:
http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashmp1344150354.jpg


----------



## tones2SS

Lost Eventide said:


> This guy is also really pretty


That is a gorgeous fish!


----------



## Htennek

If I had money and more knowledge, I'd buy him already...

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1343974798


----------



## Sivan

MollyJean said:


> I love VTs but never see good ones on Aquabid.. til now o.o
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1343807800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty fish for VTs!


This one looks almost EXACTLY like my creamsicle, Crusoe.


----------



## dramaqueen

Gorgeous fish!


----------



## PitGurl

Wow :shock:!


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Can one of you more experienced fish eyes tell me why that particular fish is going for so much? I know it's Aquastar but I'm boggling at the price he's up to already.


----------



## Hallyx

If you're referring to the black OHM posted by Pitgurl, he has a good head and body shape, although a little long. His anal is not to long and leans forward, as does his dorsal which is broad. His markings and color/contrast are stunning.


----------



## betta fan21

whoa!!!!!!!! that is DEFINETLY A DUMBO!!!!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1344060288


----------



## tpocicat

betta fan21 said:


> whoa!!!!!!!! that is DEFINETLY A DUMBO!!!!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1344060288


Isn't that going overboard just a tad?


----------



## bettasusa




----------



## laoshun

i just enjoyed the coloring on this guy.


----------



## betta fan21

laoshun said:


> i just enjoyed the coloring on this guy.


 betta fan21 likes this


----------



## inareverie85

This guy ended at over $370 USD..


----------



## choob99

I always use a METHYLENE BLUE bath for any imports I bring in and I've had good success with them all, not sure if the bath actually works but i'm not gonna stop


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

inareverie85 said:


> This guy ended at over $370 USD..


Better the winner is wishing he had taken the $200 Buy It Now :-?


----------



## mjoy79

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1344465549 = $200 giant female betta. Think this is a typo?


----------



## MrVampire181

Giants are VERY expensive.


----------



## Chard56

That would be great if you start showing. I've got to start picking out and carding mine for the first show of the season.


----------



## Hallyx

MrVampire181 said:


> Giants are VERY expensive.


Well, yeah...but is there any guarantee that they will be significantly larger than a good-sized Petco King?
I hear that Thai breeders have a different standard or definition of what constitutes "Giant."


----------



## mjoy79

The giants I've been seeing have been priced around $80. $200 seemed high for a female without a measurement proving how big she is, etc. The same seller has a giant male for $50 so I thought $200 was perhaps a typo. 
But I could be wrong I guess. The auction ends today and doesn't look like anyone is going to entertain the $200 price tag anyways.


----------



## copperarabian

I would love to have this giant D:


----------



## Hallyx

That picture makes my point. My Petco King was that long when I got him. How much bigger would that giant dragon be after six months?


----------



## registereduser

I would love a giant but I would only get one from Petco and they are all the same color, a dark blue and red iridescent. If I ever see one in a lighter more vibrant color I will snap him up.


----------



## LionCalie

It is my understanding that true Giant Bettas get much larger than Petco King Bettas. I'm not sure how much bigger though.


----------



## Hallyx

That well may be the common wisdom. But I have yet to see it demonstrated that the average "giant" import priced at >$80 is significantly larger than an average Petco king at<$20.

Nor are they in any way more attractive than several "kings" I've seen. They are not all blue/green and red at my local Petco. 

My avatar illustrates this point.


----------



## Destinystar

Is there any giant marbles I wonder ? I would love one of those !


----------



## Chard56

Both of the last two "King" males I bought from Petco were a little bigger than the rest. One was a Blue Marble Dragon and the other looks like a Pastel Green Grizzled, both are Halfmoon XXPK (Extra Large Plakat) and are around 4 inches.


----------



## Jessicatm137

*Drools:demented:*


----------



## vette91

Chard56 said:


> Both of the last two "King" males I bought from Petco were a little bigger than the rest. One was a Blue Marble Dragon and the other looks like a Pastel Green Grizzled, both are Halfmoon XXPK (Extra Large Plakat) and are around 4 inches.


The only Kings we have at our local petco's are brown with a little bit of red and blue


----------



## Chard56

Yeah, that's the regular ones. It took me a little arm twisting of the managers but I got them to start ordering a few Halfmoon Kings and now they have them all the time and keep getting bigger and better quality. The first ones I got were not that nice but at least gave me something to work with. Here is the first three regular Kings I got a few years ago.


----------



## graymyca

This one looks lovely to me.


----------



## Marvel170

nowzem said:


> Looks like someone mixed blue and orange watercolors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty!


 the second boy in these pics look almost like my zepher, although his body is darker and he's a veiltail this is his coloring exactly!!


----------



## Marvel170

I love this boy!!


----------



## a123andpoof

Perseusmom said:


> Is there any giant marbles I wonder ? I would love one of those !


The guy in my avatar is a marble king from petco.


----------



## LionCalie

Here is the 3.5 month old DTHM I won yesterday!


----------



## Jessicatm137

Whoa, congrats! He's amazing!


----------



## Tikibirds




----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Tikibirds said:


>


can i steal your betta haha :-D


THAT IS ALMOST THE PRETTIEST BETTA I HAVE EVER SEEN!!! 

Looks like a baby koi XD


----------



## Olympia

What the poop is up with this guys topline? There's like.. A dent in him. Clicked him because his fins looked incredibly full.


----------



## Htennek

Olympia said:


> What the poop is up with this guys topline? There's like.. A dent in him. Clicked him because his fins looked incredibly full.


I also saw that betta during my daily search of the most beautiful double tail. I am no betta expert, but all of the tmt bettas I have seen in the past three weeks or so have imperfect top lines.


----------



## dramaqueen

Tikibirds said:


>


OMG he reminds me of a creamsicle. lol He's beautiful.


----------



## BettaQi

Look at this amazing color and finnage!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1346034562


----------



## tpocicat

He's pink and frilly! What a pretty betta.


----------



## Sivan

LionCalie said:


> Here is the 3.5 month old DTHM I won yesterday!


Gorgeous!


----------



## Destinystar

Oh wow so beautiful you must be so thrilled to have won him, I love the colors on his head so pretty, he is just awesome !!!


----------



## Spacebug75

He is gorgeous!


----------



## logisticsguy

Here are pics of the fish I got from Thailand. ttbetta was the breeder.


----------



## tpocicat

I especially like the female...beautiful.


----------



## Destinystar

Wow those are some beautiful fish !!!!


----------



## MoonShadow

Won these 2 guys yesterday!!


----------



## tpocicat

Those are really glorious boys! Congratulations.


----------



## VictorP

That second guy is especially beautiful!


----------



## Spacebug75

Beautiful. I had my eye on that first guy, too, but I have enough fish now! Congratulations. I'm so glad he got a good home.


----------



## rosy delta

Wow. such beautiful fish!! Some day I will get one of those fantastic Aquabid fish!!!


----------



## homegrown terror

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1349138189










want.


----------



## homegrown terror

even more want:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1349307857


----------



## Gracie8890

Want want want!!


----------



## Spacebug75

homegrown terror said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1349138189
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want.


Me Too!


----------



## Oduelz

Wow!


----------



## wah543

Saw this guy it's listed as a swordtail








That looks awesome, has this been seen before?


----------



## Chard56

That would be a pintail on a Guppy. It looks like an extention on a Spade tail.


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

Found some amazing bettas on ebay. :3 Here's a few.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropic...064?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item416bf37318

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Red-Cream-K...211?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item337cd94e33

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yellow-Whit...966?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4abd068cb6


----------



## homegrown terror

now THERE is a fish i would pay $200 for:










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1351147691


----------



## Karebear13

wah543 said:


> Saw this guy it's listed as a swordtail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks awesome, has this been seen before?


whoa never seen that before looks kind of cool!


----------



## lilchiwolf

homegrown terror said:


> now THERE is a fish i would pay $200 for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1351147691


Wow! Its looks like he was dipped in sliver paint!


----------



## Chigwell Hammer

Gracie8890 said:


> Want want want!!


I want also!!


----------



## lilchiwolf

I WANT ALL OF THESE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chigwell Hammer

^^ orange white and blue is amazing!!!


----------



## ravenwinds

Those last 3 are gorgeous! That orange/blue/white is really amazing, his coloring is so even, it's nice to see all fins have same intensity of orange...more often it looks like one fin, usually the anal fin, is from a different fish: longer fin, pattern off, and usually much darker/more intense color than rest of fish!


----------



## homegrown terror




----------



## homegrown terror




----------



## dramaqueen

Pretty cool fish.


----------



## titusthebetta

I LOVE this guy! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1352219030 I have a thing for black and white marbles.

I think I decided today that when I graduate from college, I'm probably going to get a fish from aquabid as a present for myself.


----------



## vette91

titusthebetta said:


> I LOVE this guy! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1352219030 I have a thing for black and white marbles.
> 
> I think I decided today that when I graduate from college, I'm probably going to get a fish from aquabid as a present for myself.


Thats a real pretty fish. I think the top of his head adds just enough color o make him look beautiful


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

This is my dream boy I will most likely post more lol


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

I like this female too


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

And this boy.


----------



## lilchiwolf

This one looks like my old betta I had^^^









WANT THIS ONE >.<!!! ^^^




























Drooling over here BTW..........


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

OMG so pretty


----------



## Sivan

homegrown terror said:


> now THERE is a fish i would pay $200 for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1351147691


THIS one is very unique. I love how it has a black-red, almost chocolate, colored body and a silver mask. The silver is something completely unqiue in itself. It looks as though the silver is actually a metallic build of white skills, as though he only has dragon scales over his face, but that silver tint is just so fantastic.


----------



## Hallyx

Half-blind in his left eye from obscuring scalage. Right eye looks OK.

Nice fins; nice alignment. Sharp caudal edges. Mediocre topline.

I wonder what it's like to have too much money.


----------



## Spacebug75

If I were a breeder, I might be buying this guy. I love the color combination.


----------



## tpocicat

He's a beautiful fish, but because of the longer rays in his dorsal and caudle fins, he wouldn't be good for a breeder if you want to breed for shows.


----------



## Spacebug75

tpocicat said:


> He's a beautiful fish, but because of the longer rays in his dorsal and caudle fins, he wouldn't be good for a breeder if you want to breed for shows.


LOL: I guess I better study up on proper form if I ever do decide to breed. For now, I just enjoy the showy colors.


----------



## ravenwinds

You might not believe this, but....I caught your posting Spacebug on this guy, remember seeing him on aquabid and thinking "what an interesting and pretty combination of colors. Well, today at my local Petco, I came across a male with almost those colors, so of course he is sitting in his 2gallon heated bowl while I get another tank set-up. I can't decide if he is a chocolate or just an orange pineapple or bicolor black and orange-red!
Either way, I will attempt to get his pics in my album...really a pain in the bottom doing it all on my droid/htc phone since it won't accept a direct transfer!


----------



## twolovers101

This boy *faints* 
So pretty.... I <3 DTs...


----------



## Spacebug75

ravenwinds said:


> You might not believe this, but....I caught your posting Spacebug on this guy, remember seeing him on aquabid and thinking "what an interesting and pretty combination of colors. Well, today at my local Petco, I came across a male with almost those colors, so of course he is sitting in his 2gallon heated bowl while I get another tank set-up. I can't decide if he is a chocolate or just an orange pineapple or bicolor black and orange-red!
> Either way, I will attempt to get his pics in my album...really a pain in the bottom doing it all on my droid/htc phone since it won't accept a direct transfer!


Oh, wow! I can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## titusthebetta

I just saw this guy and nearly had a heart attack. I WANT HIM I WANT HIM I WANT HIM!! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1351870037


----------



## titusthebetta

I decided to post the photo for your (and my) viewing pleasure.


----------



## copperarabian

titusthebetta said:


> I decided to post the photo for your (and my) viewing pleasure.


D: I'm in love lol


----------



## rosy delta

ooh I found 2 That I want...

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1352298129

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1352511652


----------



## ravenwinds

Rosy, I am with you, there...these boys are gorgeous! I am practically salivating!
Majcha farms is a great seller, as well...I have a trio of his orange platinum dragons.
He is so nice and thoughtful...makes the transaction easy.


----------



## titusthebetta

And once again, Aquabid is a place of evil. I especially like the female of these two. But I should stop looking now before I actually bid on one.


----------



## rosy delta

Thanks Ravenwinds! I'm not sure which i like better of those 2-and I ALWAYS look at the offerings from Majcha!! Always unusual and stunning fish. one of these days - after I get a little room here - I will get one. Maybe I will win the contest if it ever takes off!!


----------



## ravenwinds

Contest?


----------



## blueridge

This girl reminds me of my roommate's wal-mart save. If you can just imagine the body being completely black and light blueish dragon scaling then you've got her.


----------



## Jaclyn

*This male!*

Advice/opinion on this male? 

He is listed and a black/copper marble HMPK by 3dbetta

Never bought from AQUABID, what's the typical transhipper fees?


----------



## homegrown terror

Jaclyn said:


> Advice/opinion on this male?
> 
> He is listed and a black/copper marble HMPK by 3dbetta
> 
> Never bought from AQUABID, what's the typical transhipper fees?


the guy i bought Jack Skellington from has several available right now who look VERY similar to him, and they're located domestically, so there'd be no need for transhippers. here are his auctions: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&Troyc2010


----------



## rosy delta

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=100151 

Kaden also has another thread where you can donate. The contest cannot take place until donations meet the amount of a fish from Thailand!


----------



## rosy delta

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=112981&page=2

This is the donation thread, which seems to be stalled right now. there is about 30$ donated so far I think they wanted closer to 80


----------



## ravenwinds

$80 might not be worth it: $20-30 for Thai fish, $5 to send it to your transhipper in USA, and I believe import fees per fish are under $10...so a total of $45 average for fish to get to USA! Most transhippers don't charge much of (if any) a fee for their time....which means that the $30 or less for Express Mail is a constant! You are gonna have to pay it even if your betta is domestic...don't know if Laden's contest includes shipping right to your door...if it does, then it might be worth it to donate$ and enter contest! If it doesn't, it is not worth it!


----------



## rosy delta

oh yes. You get a free fish. everything paid. I'm only thinking they wanted 80$ may have been less for the contest to be a go. they were thinking a 30$ fish, and all other expenses. any left over money was going to go to the next contest.


----------



## ravenwinds

Well that sounds better...guess I will have to check it out


----------



## pittipuppylove

Gah... I blame this thread for getting me addicted to AB/eBay stalking. I know nothing about betta breeding/conformation/etc., but I think these boys are awesome:
























I have to keep reminding myself that I have _no more room _my dorm.


----------



## Karebear13

wow that second one looks like winter inthe woods lol so beautiful


----------



## gemsbok

Just thought I'd share these. They're so beautiful.




























I wish I had the money and time to devote to another betta.


----------



## pittipuppylove

Karebear13 said:


> wow that second one looks like winter inthe woods lol so beautiful


lol I love the little red-orange spot on tip of his dorsal fin.


----------



## Hallyx

Feathers evolved form scales. This is a rare and wonderfully clear example.


----------



## Alcemistnv

Hallyx said:


> Feathers evolved form scales. This is a rare and wonderfully clear example.



OMG I am in loveeeee


----------



## Karebear13

He is just so beautiful can't get over how the white patterns remind me of winter tree pines and the brown looks like dirt in the wilderness and the red spots are just amazing


----------



## pittipuppylove

The URL for Mr. PK if you'd like to check him out... 
Live Tropical Fish Black and White Plakat Betta G18 Best Quality | eBay

lol If I had room and could justify spending $40 for a fish at the moment, I'd probably get him. It's an exercise in self-control.


----------



## Alcemistnv

omggg I could totally rationalize getting him xD


----------



## Karebear13

I want him but I can't I have too many pets and no money! Get him Alcemistnv! At least one of us could have him he is absolutely stunning


----------



## Alcemistnv

The only problem is that I don't have the $40 at the moment :/

If I was getting commissioned, I would, but art sales are nothing right now, and I don't have a job. So although I do have the money in the bank account and CAN get him, I dn't think my mom will like it ><

But I want himmmmm


----------



## pittipuppylove

*sigh* I should ask my dad the avid ebay-er for an early Christmas present 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alcemistnv

I asked my mom, and she said that unless my dad gets ut of his mood, she can't say yes or no to me 

Darn it....


----------



## blueridge

Love, love, love this guy!


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

He's adorable. I just love his face. I would name him Chibi or Manga just because of his big blue eyes.


----------



## registereduser

I would name him Calvin (The Calico)


blueridge said:


>


----------



## blueridge

I wouldn't know what to name him. He's just so pretty!


----------



## Alcemistnv

Ahhh the seller who has the feather bettas has another gorgeous fish!


----------



## Spacebug75

pittipuppylove said:


> The URL for Mr. PK if you'd like to check him out...
> Live Tropical Fish Black and White Plakat Betta G18 Best Quality | eBay
> 
> lol If I had room and could justify spending $40 for a fish at the moment, I'd probably get him. It's an exercise in self-control.


I've bought twice from that seller before and will definitely buy from again. All of his (her?) fish are phenomenal! They are some of the prettiest and healthiest I own. Beware though, you'll get a second fish with purchase, so prepare for two!!


----------



## pittipuppylove

Spacebug75 said:


> I've bought twice from that seller before and will definitely buy from again. All of his (her?) fish are phenomenal! They are some of the prettiest and healthiest I own. Beware though, you'll get a second fish with purchase, so prepare for two!!


Oh goodness... That's just not fair. That brings it down to $20 per fish, which is less than some of the "fancy" bettas at Petco where you really don't know the health of the fish, let alone the breeder. AND all of his/her bettas are absolutely gorgeous. I could ALMOST rationalize that. This is bad - this is very bad :lol:


----------



## Spacebug75

pittipuppylove said:


> Oh goodness... That's just not fair. That brings it down to $20 per fish, which is less than some of the "fancy" bettas at Petco where you really don't know the health of the fish, let alone the breeder. AND all of his/her bettas are absolutely gorgeous. I could ALMOST rationalize that. This is bad - this is very bad :lol:


I love your rationalization. . .I keep thinking I have room for exactly two more bettas . . .


----------



## rosy delta

I have not purchased from this seller, but she lives in new york, so shipping would not be hard on a fish for me. one of these days..... right now i just do not have room - and it breaks my heart. I want that black and white


----------



## MistersMom

I want this betta soooooo bad!!!


----------



## Darth

Hello folks, I am new here and i am starting to obtain stock after 32 years of being inactive..ALOT has changed since that time I was taught by Walt Marus.
First of all does anyone here know of or even heard of Chocolate Marbles?
And second, what Happened to the green bettas, you used to get them all over the place, in fact if you cross 2 Royal Blues you wil get 1/4 greens, whats with this Turquoise?
I am also a Black fanatic and am looking very hard for some clean stock melanos and what folks are now calling super blacks I also used to breed orange bettas, there is a trick to them but a great red line and I dont mean what they are passing of as red now {Cambodian based} is esential I am also looking for those..if anyone can help me please do so, I dont have a problem spending money on good stock, I also do not aquabid..I pay straight up and you send me the fish is that good?

Thank You
Darth


----------



## aemaki09

Darth said:


> Hello folks, I am new here and i am starting to obtain stock after 32 years of being inactive..ALOT has changed since that time I was taught by Walt Marus.
> First of all does anyone here know of or even heard of Chocolate Marbles?
> And second, what Happened to the green bettas, you used to get them all over the place, in fact if you cross 2 Royal Blues you wil get 1/4 greens, whats with this Turquoise?
> I am also a Black fanatic and am looking very hard for some clean stock melanos and what folks are now calling super blacks I also used to breed orange bettas, there is a trick to them but a great red line and I dont mean what they are passing of as red now {Cambodian based} is esential I am also looking for those..if anyone can help me please do so, I dont have a problem spending money on good stock, I also do not aquabid..I pay straight up and you send me the fish is that good?
> 
> Thank You
> Darth


I would try to post this in the classified section. I didnt look at how recently you joined or anything so I dont know if you have enough posts, but that'd be the best place. If you cant post, you could atleast look and PM anyone you think might have something you are looking for.


----------



## Darth

aemaki09 said:


> I would try to post this in the classified section. I didnt look at how recently you joined or anything so I dont know if you have enough posts, but that'd be the best place. If you cant post, you could atleast look and PM anyone you think might have something you are looking for.


Thanks, like I said I am new...but..I personally am old..lol:-D


----------



## Hallyx

Welcome to the forum, Darth. It's always nice when an experienced keeper joins here.

Aemaki's right, you need a minimum number (100?) posts to use the classified section. But, with your background, you might want to introduce yourself in one of the breeder's sections.

With all the championship-quality breeders around here, I wouldn't use AB, either.

Hope you enjoy it here. We're glad to have you.


----------



## homegrown terror

what?? looks like someone's trying to create a ryukin betta. that poor guy should have been culled a LONG while ago rather than forced to live like that, not to mention i'm sure SOMEONE out there will try to continue that line


----------



## logisticsguy

Oh Lord! I have never said this before but that is an ugly betta.

Ugg, agree I would have culled it just so it couldn't breed. Poor guy.


----------



## ravenwinds

Who is breeder...wanna make sure I never buy from them!


----------



## Chard56

That's what Oscars are for! Toss 'em in and they disappear. Yikes! I could eat cereal with that spoonhead.


----------



## pittipuppylove

Good grief, the poor guy looks like a balloon molly. I really hope that that deformity somehow makes him sterile so he can't pass that trait on to future generations...


----------



## callistra

I understand culling bettas whose deformations make it so they have a poor quality of life, but I don't understand people who kill due to imperfections that don't hurt the betta. Don't breed, sure.. why mass kill things that aren't bred perfect? If a pure bred dog or a cat was born slightly imperfect, you would all be up in arms for mills killing them.. Anyway, just my 2 cents.


----------



## homegrown terror

callistra said:


> I understand culling bettas whose deformations make it so they have a poor quality of life, but I don't understand people who kill due to imperfections that don't hurt the betta. Don't breed, sure.. why mass kill things that aren't bred perfect? If a pure bred dog or a cat was born slightly imperfect, you would all be up in arms for mills killing them.. Anyway, just my 2 cents.


the difference is that a litter of cats or dogs is usually ten at the most. a betta can have upwards of 200 fry per spawn, and if you don't either cull some or have a huge operation (that would bleed money like a haemophiliac) keeping all of them out of sympathy would lead to a decrease in the quality of care that you could provide for all the fish. also, deformed fish are very unlikely to find good homes, and would end up being bought for pennies by people who will likely just kill them feeding their cichlids anyway.


----------



## ravenwinds

Betta spawns can run in the 3-400s and yes the male will naturally cull some. Homegrown Terror forgot to mention that because THIS fish is on aquabid (and I am guessing that it doesn't have a disclaimer on there warning against breeding ), this fish could be bought from the breeder by another unscrupulous breeder or a VERY inexperienced breeder hobbyist thinking "hey, I have a new type of betta! I will breed him!"
And then, we would overnight have a spoon headed betta sensation!
And please don't say "that won't happen, no one is that foolish!"
Just selling it on aquabid will have someone saying that it's all right because it was bred by a true breeder....it gives it validity...


----------



## registereduser

callistra said:


> I understand culling bettas whose deformations make it so they have a poor quality of life, but I don't understand people who kill due to imperfections that don't hurt the betta. Don't breed, sure.. why mass kill things that aren't bred perfect? If a pure bred dog or a cat was born slightly imperfect, you would all be up in arms for mills killing them.. Anyway, just my 2 cents.


Perfectly healthy and beautiful mice, rats, goldfish etc. are bred to become live food for other animals.


----------



## pittipuppylove

ravenwinds said:


> I am guessing that it doesn't have a disclaimer on there warning against breeding


That'd be correct... The breeder claims that he is very active, healthy, and ready to breed.


----------



## Signature Farms

It looks like he hit the side of the tank at full speed... I found him on AB just to make note of the seller so I never give hem my business...


----------



## Viva

Omggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg someone stop me from making a sorority!!! All females by Bettaakapes

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1354850839


----------



## ravenwinds

So, who was the breeder of that deformed VT? I never want to give my business to them either!
Registereduser: thank you for pointing that out since I forgot that angle...after all, if I didn't raise perfectly healthy worms for my carnivorous bettas, I'd never be able to breed HEALTHY bettas! Just in case no one sees the connection, I am just pointing out that most things on our planet are food for something else and in the wild, frogs, fish, birds would all make a snack out of deformed baby bettas.

Viva: sorry, but I say: "go for it!!" Those girls are beautiful, although the bottom one isn't to my taste, and bettaakapes is all right to do business with.


----------



## Signature Farms

I don't know if I'm allowed to list the breeder, but you can find the poor fish on AB Under the veil tail section. He's listed as Red Cambodian Short Body.


----------



## ravenwinds

It would probably be all right in this instance to list breeder as all we have done here is look at fish and post our comments/opinions. We are not lying or spreading untruths.

Anyway, I have found listing for the poor fish. I have never bought from this breeder but I almost did once. It seems a surprise to me...his fish are usually good looking. I wonder...is there a real thing as a "short body" or is the breeder "inventing" a new type?


----------



## Phaydra

I looked up his listings too. The CTs he has listed seem a bit narrow in the back end to me and there is another that has a dip in his back listed as ready to breed. I wouldn't buy from him after the seeing the two deformed Bettas listed as ready to breed. Yeah I am up late hehe my Betta is being shipped tonight and I can't sleep


----------



## ravenwinds

I don't look at the CTs very often, but I agree: if there is more than one deformed fish he's selling, I wouldn't buy from him. I do worry that he is attempting to start the new craze...giants, big ears, SHORT BACK shovel nose....sad but I wouldn't doubt that there are some people out there going "oh, he's so cute!"


----------



## homegrown terror

Phaydra said:


> I looked up his listings too. The CTs he has listed seem a bit narrow in the back end to me and there is another that has a dip in his back listed as ready to breed. I wouldn't buy from him after the seeing the two deformed Bettas listed as ready to breed. Yeah I am up late hehe my Betta is being shipped tonight and I can't sleep


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1354790989 is that the dippy-backed one you were referring to? it's a shame because otherwise that would be a really pretty fish.


----------



## Hallyx

We do our fellow members no favors by withholding the names of breeders, either for praise or for criticism. Just my opinion.


----------



## Phaydra

homegrown terror said:


> AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettasdt1354790989 - Black Red Copper Dragon DT. - Ends: Thu Dec 6 2012 - 04:49:49 AM CDT is that the dippy-backed one you were referring to? it's a shame because otherwise that would be a really pretty fish.


Yeah that's the one. Somsak_bettafarm is the sellers name. 

AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettasvt1354875972 - Red Cambodian Short Body - Ends: Fri Dec 7 2012 - 04:26:12 AM CDT The pictures don't tell much and well without video how does a buyer even know if he can swim properly?


----------



## Fabian

> what?? looks like someone's trying to create a ryukin betta. that poor guy should have been culled a LONG while ago rather than forced to live like that, not to mention i'm sure SOMEONE out there will try to continue that line


I've seen some friends trying to breed culls to get new genes.
Kinda sad :-(


----------



## pittipuppylove

I'm usually not a huge fan of yellows, but I love this one. He has some fin damage that the seller says will grow back with time, but they really have him priced to move at $1 plus shipping. 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hannah16

homegrown terror said:


> what?? looks like someone's trying to create a ryukin betta. that poor guy should have been culled a LONG while ago rather than forced to live like that, not to mention i'm sure SOMEONE out there will try to continue that line



I personally feel like purchasing him just so no one else will for breeding purposes... Or if someone in the states purchased him, I'd buy him just for a pet. Because it be a shame for him to be bred...


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

Would it even be possible for him to breed? It looks like he'd have a hard time wrapping around a female.


----------



## tpocicat

Where there's a will there's a way.


----------



## lilchiwolf

I am thinking of getting the top one...just because I am addicted to the green/blacks. The bottom one is cool, but I don't like his short bodies confirmation.


----------



## Phaydra

I want them all


----------



## Fabian

I want that shiny female!!


----------



## callistra

lilchiwolf said:


>


I stalk aquabid and I've seen a lot of bettas, and I've never seen the likes of him before!


----------



## lilchiwolf

callistra said:


> I stalk aquabid and I've seen a lot of bettas, and I've never seen the likes of him before!


He sold! Did you buy him ?


----------



## Matilda

*I absolutely love this one!*


----------



## rosy delta

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1355082383 

This is a neat looking fish!! but not worth the money... at least not as a pet!


----------



## hannah16

WOW love the aqua on the black!

Edit: 3,200th post!


----------



## Viva

Gorgeous greens and blues!!!


----------



## pittipuppylove

rosy delta said:


> AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettasvt1355082383 - B L A C K . W A R R I O R - 6 4 3 3 - Ends: Sun Dec 9 2012 - 01:46:23 PM CDT
> 
> This is a neat looking fish!! but not worth the money... at least not as a pet!


 


Viva said:


>


mg: I believe I just drooled a bit. These two are joining my "Bettas I Wish I Had" photo file on my computer.


----------



## Hallyx

Ahh..How I love Ogden Nash. ;-}


----------



## Viva

pittipuppylove said:


> mg: I believe I just drooled a bit. These two are joining my "Bettas I Wish I Had" photo file on my computer.


Hehe, yeah me too. I really would love a mustard gas


----------



## pittipuppylove

Viva said:


> Hehe, yeah me too. I really would love a mustard gas


lol It's odd... I'm typically not a fan of yellow bettas, but I think they're starting to grow on me. There was a mustard gas dragonscale plakat at Petsmart on Black Friday that I _almost_ took home - sadly, I have no room for another fish at the moment 



> Ahh..How I love Ogden Nash. ;-}


Some of his stuff makes me giggle. It's rather amusing.


----------



## callistra

lilchiwolf said:


> He sold! Did you buy him ?


No, I didn't.. no room right now


----------



## Signature Farms

rosy delta said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1355082383
> 
> This is a neat looking fish!! but not worth the money... at least not as a pet!


Those light scales look so neat! But I can't help thinking it reminds me of dandruff. If I had him I'd name him Head N Shoulders.


----------



## rosy delta

oh you make me want to spend the money just to name him that!


----------



## rosy delta

Here's a fish I would take if i win the contest!


----------



## rosy delta

ok unless I take one of these. I'm almost afraid to win, no idea which one to get!! (not that it will be a problem.)


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

These are only $5 each, and ship from FL. Hm, maybe I *can* afford Aquabid after all. 









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1355495378









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1355494901


----------



## Signature Farms

My boyfriend is trying to convince me to bid on Head N Shoulders since he doesn't have an AquaBid account. He says he will pay for him and a matching female for me for Christmas!

Should I? I'm going to be in so much trouble with the roomies if I get more fish...


----------



## rosy delta

OH Go For IT!!! That is a once in a lifetime fish!!!!!!!


----------



## PitGurl

Check out this Veiltail :shock:. He's $50 and already has 2 bids.


----------



## HalfmoonBritt12

PitGurl said:


> Check out this Veiltail :shock:. He's $50 and already has 2 bids.


 
THat guy is frickin AWESOME!


----------



## Signature Farms

That's the one my boyfriend wants to buy me!


----------



## strangelove

Hello!

This is my first post here...I just made my first transaction on AquaBid and am very excited! After keeping a couple of pet store bettas in the past with not so great luck (in the end), I decided to try something different this time. I don't think I will breed him as I know nothing about it. My tank is cycling now and awaiting his arrival! I hope I made a good choice. Though I just like the way he looks and I think that's enough for now!


----------



## Signature Farms

That white boy is yours? He's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## HalfmoonBritt12

I know it's ebay, but i REALLLLLY like this one! Wish i could get him...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Monkey-Face...108?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4abf41ac4c


----------



## strangelove

Signature Farms said:


> That white boy is yours? He's gorgeous! Congrats!


Yes, he's the one! I hope he makes it from Thailand safely...this whole shipping/transhipping thing seems like a lot, but I know the success rate is much higher than the failure rate. Crossing fingers!


----------



## Signature Farms

Ah, didn't get him. I wasn't going to bid any higher; I'd feel guilty making K pay that for a pretty pet!


----------



## homegrown terror

just an online safety note: it might be a bad idea to post fish you're currently bidding on here. the vast majority of people on the forum are not mean-spirited, but on most forums there are always non-members or non-posting members who read as well, and who knows if some inscrupulous type might start outbidding you on a fish you REALLY want because you showed him off on here before the auction ended.


----------



## HalfmoonBritt12

Good to know! But I'm not bidding...


----------



## Signature Farms

I didn't think anyone here would be so mean, but I forgot about lurkers! Which is sad, because until last month, I was one!

Thanks for the tip, homegrown_terror!


----------



## Signature Farms

Is that the fish's real color? Never seen a pink like that!

View attachment 70519


----------



## Signature Farms

I want to just pet this guy... 

View attachment 70526


----------



## rosy delta

has anyone had any dealings with Pao_tung? Please do not reply on this thread, PM me instead unless you have positive things to say about this person. I have never bought from aquabid, but this breeder has some wonderful fish and I would like to purchase one but not this time. they all end before I will be ready. Thanks


----------



## ravenwinds

The yellow butterfly from eBay has the cutest look on his fish in 2nd pic! Makes you want to stroke his head like you would a kitten.
But, his anal and dorsal fins are too long and kind of wonky and I have never heard of a yellow marked face being a "monkey face"...I thought a monkey face was always a black-marked face...


----------



## Viva

Anyone want a $200 fish? Lol. It's advertised as a Black Warrior:


----------



## Bettagurl13

I love this guy! copper gold hm's are so pretty!


----------



## ravenwinds

I've acopper,gold gas HM and his copper gold sibling HM. They are gorgeous! If.you ike that guy,you ll,love Interbettas gas gold,copper HM.


----------



## bettasareawesome

I like this guy


----------



## lilchiwolf

WANT!!!


----------



## lilchiwolf

This one too


----------



## BeckyFish97

Commencing massive argument on who gets pretty the fishy  ^


----------



## BeckyFish97

omg im in love-I WANT HIM
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1356186002


----------



## ravenwinds

Beckyfish: nice find! I like the soft steele blue colour. Phusit is one of my favorite breeders/sellers...you can almost always tell when they really care about their fish


----------



## Option

Viva said:


> Anyone want a $200 fish? Lol. It's advertised as a Black Warrior:


The second picture here is waaaayyyyy coool!


----------



## JennybugJennifer

I have way too many dream ab fish lol 
Ill start with these 

























These were on a different site but omg


----------



## ravenwinds

That purple double (?) Is outstansong. What site was he on?


----------



## JennybugJennifer

ravenwinds said:


> That purple double (?) Is outstansong. What site was he on?


Found him here 
http://m.facebook.com/pages/Betta-fish-for-sale/372797539398817?id=372797539398817&_rdr


----------



## BeckyFish97

I has no words: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1356454799


----------



## Viva

Wow all these crowntails are looking awesome! Heres an HMPK that I'm REALLY wanting to bid on right now...hes just so unique and it almost looks as if he was painted with such vibrant, contrasting colors.










Omg and here's one that looks like its wearing camo! How in the hell...


----------



## lilchiwolf

Just put a bid on this fine boy


----------



## Viva

^ Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooow


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

Holy crap. :O I hope you get him so you can share lots of pics with us!


----------



## hannah16

I REALLY hope you get him. He's flashy!


----------



## Goldie2nd

OMG I hope you get him so you can post lots and lots of pics of him for us to drool over for years to come.


----------



## Signature Farms

He's gorgeous! I hope you get him!


----------



## lilchiwolf

lilchiwolf said:


> Just put a bid on this fine boy


I WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:-D mg:


----------



## Goldie2nd

Awesome I love him already I hope you and him have many years together.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

lilchiwolf said:


> I WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:-D mg:


Wowowowowowowow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Post pics when he arrives! LOTS of pics!


----------



## Viva

What will you name him?


----------



## Signature Farms

Congrats!


----------



## callistra

Having a hard time passing this one up but it must be done!

You can tell I kind of have a thing for the yellows: http://pinterest.com/libsr/bettas/


----------



## pittipuppylove

callistra said:


> Having a hard time passing this one up but it must be done!
> 
> You can tell I kind of have a thing for the yellows: Bettas


Oo... He's very pretty! lol Would you mind if I followed your board that you linked to? Very pretty bettas that you've pinned :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## callistra

Sure!


----------



## pittipuppylove

Cool, many thanks  Seems as though whenever I search for bettas on Pinterest all that comes up are those itsy-bitsy "artsy" bowls. Nice to see actual fish on there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## callistra

I've pinned 193 so far LOL I just like looking at the colors. I'm a little bit obsessed


----------



## pittipuppylove

lol There is no shame in that at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## registereduser

callistra said:


> I've pinned 193 so far LOL I just like looking at the colors. I'm a little bit obsessed


I'm following your betta board and a few others!


----------



## betta lover1507

I got these two girls:








and the seller added a free girl with them :-D so i got three HM girls in their tanks
though i waited 2 days longer than i should have >->


----------



## Goldie2nd

Aww beautiful girls


----------



## betta lover1507

thank you


----------



## Boikazi4o9

Love this guy!


























http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1356567246


----------



## Goldie2nd

Love this little one.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

I have an incredible love/hate thing going on with this thread.

I *LOVE* all the photos. :-D And I *WANT* all the fish. :-D

*BUT* I am already tapped out with fish (financially, timewise, and spacewise). 

Then again, if I see a blue MG butterfly HM, which is my ultimate 'dream betta,' welllll..... maybe I could make room for one more. :lol:


----------



## ravenwinds

There's always room for 1 more!....isn't there?
I have same addiction with this thread and aquabid, in general (really good plant deals


----------



## Braided Kitteness

*cries* This lady is tooooo pretty. Someone should make her a home. I don't have any more tanks. :sad:


----------



## ravenwinds

She is gorgeous!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Someone buy this betta. He may not have perfect form, but he is one of my favourite colours. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1357137103

I really need a job so I can get a couple of nice splendens in again.


----------



## Signature Farms

Oh, I love Koi colors!


----------



## jfield

This guy is to die for.... If only my wife would approve me another one I would pay my head for it! Lol!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1356805631


----------



## jessp118

The fins :O


----------



## Goldie2nd

Love thay blue/purple/pink hm!


----------



## MoonShadow

I so wish I could afford this guy!! But I already bought 2 other VTs from the same seller!










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1356808808


----------



## ravenwinds

Wow! I,love the blue/pink/purple/red DT and the spade tail yellow black boy (he is outstanding....and I don't normally go for VTs!)


----------



## nel3

the VT is very nice and unique. id get him had i an open spot for a fish.


----------



## jfield




----------



## Signature Farms

That breeder has some of the nicest VTs I've seen!


----------



## homegrown terror

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Electric-Bl...513?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4abfd362a9

if i could afford to put down $150 on one single fish, i would scoop this guy up in a HEARTBEAT.


----------



## Viva

homegrown terror said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Electric-Bl...513?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4abfd362a9
> 
> if i could afford to put down $150 on one single fish, i would scoop this guy up in a HEARTBEAT.


Haha, this picture made me lol:










The fish on the left is like O_O. Giant betta is like "Ima get ya!" >=)


----------



## homegrown terror

Viva said:


> Haha, this picture made me lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fish on the left is like O_O. Giant betta is like "Ima get ya!" >=)


i know! that contrast is so amazing, and considering he's only 4 months, he's still got some growing to do.


----------



## Viva

homegrown terror said:


> i know! that contrast is so amazing, and considering he's only 4 months, he's still got some growing to do.


Wow! That's a big one then! Color is very eye-catching as well.


----------



## Goldie2nd

Huh that is a jumbo Betta then.


----------



## sainthogan

This is the one I would want.


----------



## hannah16

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1356968926

This fish... Oh God... I calculated it'll cost about $50 to get him and... I almost want to spend it... but I think I'm going to wait ..


----------



## callistra

hannah16 said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1356968926
> 
> This fish... Oh God... I calculated it'll cost about $50 to get him and... I almost want to spend it... but I think I'm going to wait ..


He's very unique . Have you ever bought a Thai bred betta and tried to keep them in American hard water? I haven't I just wonder if you have had success with it because I've seen some cases that didn't seem to work well


----------



## aemaki09

hannah16 said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1356968926
> 
> This fish... Oh God... I calculated it'll cost about $50 to get him and... I almost want to spend it... but I think I'm going to wait ..


 
Oh man I saw him earlier!! He's gorgeous!!
Why dont we have fish like this in the US?  I dont want to mess with transhippers!


----------



## ravenwinds

I would so buy him off he were an HM...and if I hadn't already purchased about 8 Thai bettas in last 2 mos!!

Callistra: I currently have about 25 adult bettas and most are from Thailand! I have had no difficulty keeping them on my Oregon well water, which is, thankfully, free of contaminants and heavy metals, but is about medium hardness...nothing like hard water in Moscow, Idaho...but still fairly full of calcium! I count my family lucky because we don't have to drink(or bathe in) fluoridated POOL water like our nearest city residents have to, but I still have to use a pumice stone on my toilets on a regular basis.
Anyway, I have no problems acclimating my Thai bettas to the water...although 1: almost all my tanks are NPTs with a light spreading of peat which would make them a touch softe(keep in mind that I have plenty of breeding males that live in 1-3 homes that are bare bottom), and 2: I have not attempted to keep CTs which I understand live much better in softer water.


----------



## Butterfly

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1357495204 i LOVE that coloring. 
oh christmas betta... 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1357272605 http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1357362602 /drool coloring. 

I think I really want a gorgeous orange ct male now...and a HMPK dumbo, not sure what coloring. And one of those red/green platinum HM. 
And I would want a clone of that gorgeous 'dot' (orange/transparent) on the first page. 
~dreamdreamdream~


----------



## aemaki09

OOh that last one is gorgeous!
The breeder of all those 3 is a pretty good breeder, just not the best photographer lol, all the fish I've ordered and recieved from him have arrived so much more gorgeous than his pictures showed off.


----------



## ravenwinds

Same here...chard is great! He won "best of show" and "best new breeder" this last spring w/IBC ....a few different lines of his....and he is also a member here using same name as aquabid!

Kind of funny...about 1 mos ago, a couple of breeders from Thailand had some gorgeous bi and tri color CTs ....one was a yellow w/orange and red markings; I named him Ember and I bought a sister as well...another one was blue w/light blue marbling and orange/yellow fins; named him Sunset because he reminded me of the sun setting over the ocean off the coast of Hawaii


----------



## hannah16

callistra said:


> He's very unique . Have you ever bought a Thai bred betta and tried to keep them in American hard water? I haven't I just wonder if you have had success with it because I've seen some cases that didn't seem to work well


Well, no, I've never imported. But according to what I've been told several times, Petco bettas are from Thailand. If they count, then my fish have been doing pretty well =]!!


----------



## callistra

ravenwinds said:


> I would so buy him off he were an HM...and if I hadn't already purchased about 8 Thai bettas in last 2 mos!!
> 
> Callistra: I currently have about 25 adult bettas and most are from Thailand! I have had no difficulty keeping them on my Oregon well water, which is, thankfully, free of contaminants and heavy metals, but is about medium hardness...nothing like hard water in Moscow, Idaho...but still fairly full of calcium! I count my family lucky because we don't have to drink(or bathe in) fluoridated POOL water like our nearest city residents have to, but I still have to use a pumice stone on my toilets on a regular basis.
> Anyway, I have no problems acclimating my Thai bettas to the water...although 1: almost all my tanks are NPTs with a light spreading of peat which would make them a touch softe(keep in mind that I have plenty of breeding males that live in 1-3 homes that are bare bottom), and 2: I have not attempted to keep CTs which I understand live much better in softer water.


Sweet, I wish I lived in Oregon.. the water here is so hard (9-11 ph!) I have to use treated RO for them and it's not easy trying to buffer kh and bring gh up to a liveable levels. 



hannah16 said:


> Well, no, I've never imported. But according to what I've been told several times, Petco bettas are from Thailand. If they count, then my fish have been doing pretty well =]!!


That's cool I didn't know petco imported their bettas. I figured they came from Florida.


----------



## Hallyx

aemaki09 said:


> ...
> Why dont we have fish like this in the US? .


We do. Go over to the breeders threads. Check the classifieds. There are over a dozen top-quality breeders who are members of this forum. Look around. Find out who they are. Buy local. Check e-bay for more domestic fish. 

I won't buy from AB ever again.

The fish is a nice-looking red dragon. High-quality pet fish. Not show-quality.


----------



## aemaki09

Hallyx said:


> We do. Go over to the breeders threads. Check the classifieds. There are over a dozen top-quality breeders who are members of this forum. Look around. Find out who they are. By local. Check e-bay for more domestic fish.
> 
> I won't buy from AB ever again.
> 
> The fish is a nice-looking red dragon. High-quality pet fish. Not show-quality.


I look at the US breeders on here, AB, and eBay, and very rarely if ever see a nice fancy of any tail like most of the imports are. I do see nice fish, just not fancy's very often.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aemaki09

Hallyx said:


> We do. Go over to the breeders threads. Check the classifieds. There are over a dozen top-quality breeders who are members of this forum. Look around. Find out who they are. By local. Check e-bay for more domestic fish.
> 
> I won't buy from AB ever again.
> 
> The fish is a nice-looking red dragon. High-quality pet fish. Not show-quality.


I look at the US breeders on here, AB, and eBay, all the time and very rarely if ever see a nice fancy of any tail like most of the imports are. I do see nice fish, just not fancy's very often.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ravenwinds

When I started collecting bettas a couple yrs ago, I didn't want just pet store fish. I looked on internet and the first 10 US breeders' websites I came to said they weren't currently breeding and had no stock available. It was extremely discouraging!
Then I found this forum and learned about aquabid.

I agree and disagree with Hallyx: you can buy some amazing fish from US breeders, but when you are first making that jump from pet store to a breeder, many of the amazing "show quality" bettas are not open to you....even when you are both members of this forum, the "show" quality bettas a breeder has available, have already been sold. 

And yes, many of the bettas on aquabid are not "show" quality (including those from US breeders). Many have flaws, but so are ones being sold by US breeders here! You just have to really observe the bettas and choose the least flawed ones. Let's face it: if the fish is not deformed and has only a few flaws, and is coming from the breeder's show lines, you're getting a good fish! After all, no breeder is gonna sell the perfect bettas...they are going to keep them to breed!


----------



## rosy delta

Ravenwinds, can you explain the use of peat?? You mean regular peat moss like you get at gardening stores? my water is also about 200 in the hardness scale (or at least that's how is seems) and my tanks tend to get calcium deposits on them. the fish all do ok in it, even my crowntail, but if i could soften it a little i would love to. 
thanks!


----------



## ravenwinds

Well, most of my tanks are NPT which means dirt ....so, I sprinkle a few handfuls of peat (the chopped up stuff that looks like dirt) from garden center into tank as I am setting it up. Now peat has this very weird ability to REPEL water when dry...which means it will float to top and make huge mess...so one would make it the 1st layer in the substrate although I don't use enough to cover whole bottom of tank (you should be able to see glass bottom). After that I add 1-1.5 inches organic dirt (check out planted tank section on this forum for NPT) and then about 1-1.5inches sand. After that, I plant the tank (i add hardscape 1st, then plants).
Peat is one of nature's water softeners. I have seen on other aquarium plant sites and forums where people add peat pellets (think you can get these at a well equipped garden center but also on line as well at aquarium plant websites) to regular gravel and/or other substrates. It seems I have also heard of a little bag/sack of peat that you can put in your filter, but I don't have personal experience with that.
I do know that fish and plants from Asia...Thailand, malasia, etc....like softer water and peat helps with this. Peat is also used in some Blackwater extracts that some people use instead of hardwood leaves or Indian Almond Leaves to add tannins and darken water for our fishies.
I do know that before adding peat pellets, test your water for hardness and pH. And then you need to monitor it for awhile afterward because messing around too much with the hardness of water can actually compound your troubles. It can make water more unstable so that it will be less able to fix itself regarding pH and other factors; our aquatic friends and plants like it stable, so even if it is harder water than they'd normally have, it might be better to leave it be rather than risk its stabilizing potential.


----------



## FishFriend9292

My dream fish on aquabid <3







3<3<3


----------



## hannah16

Male or Females ???


----------



## ravenwinds

Well 1st one looks male and 2nd looks female....not as familiar w/HMPKs 
I am in LOVE! The first one's body is awesome...WOW...he looks like he was made of jewels...the way each scal is a different color and outlined! Looks like he's made of topaz, aquamarine, gold amber, green amber, and cream amber!


----------



## hannah16

I put in a bid on the first one. He's listed as female but I think he is a male as stated above Lol. I want him so bad! If not then I hope someone on BF.com gets him.


----------



## hannah16

Is it just me, or does this betta look like he's smiling xD???


----------



## MollyJean

hannah16 said:


> Male or Females ???


oh gosh wow he is beautiful. reminds me of Rainbow Fish


----------



## hannah16

Getting these two <3 I've already emailed the transhipper. I'm really excited.


----------



## MollyJean

It still has 3 days. I hope you win!


----------



## hannah16

MollyJean said:


> It still has 3 days. I hope you win!


Haha, I know. But I spoke to the seller, not too worried, I saw auctions close on some flashy fish of his.


----------



## Braided Kitteness

MollyJean said:


> oh gosh wow he is beautiful. reminds me of Rainbow Fish


That's what I thought too! :-D


----------



## ravenwinds

You guys are right...does remind me of rainbow fish, too! And it took you guys to point it out, even though I have a shoal of emerald rainbows in my 40g.

Hannah: I hope you get them...they are so gorgeous!


----------



## Butterfly

I really want a 'show quality' ish really great fins/body/scales, but not to show or breed fishy. :3 so maybe one with like a broken branch or something that prevents it from showing.....and from the US. I'm pretty sure Fred is from Thailand and he's just not that great. No flare  

Not a big fan of imports....don't know why hahah I would rather get a fish from the US.


----------



## ravenwinds

Check out polukov (?sp) thread "my bettas for sale" ...Alex and Rachel of Bettascapes in Tx....they have some outstanding fish! They also have website and fish on aquabid under Bettascapes. Just about any color imaginable and fish for sale from show quality on down.


----------



## hannah16

ravenwinds said:


> Check out polukov (?sp) thread "my bettas for sale" ...Alex and Rachel of Bettascapes in Tx....they have some outstanding fish! They also have website and fish on aquabid under Bettascapes. Just about any color imaginable and fish for sale from show quality on down.


Polukoff I believe it is. Also, I've purchased 4 fish from him. He's great.


----------



## Bsalem05

hannah16 said:


> Getting these two <3 I've already emailed the transhipper. I'm really excited.


Please post some pics when you get them.. the second one is so awesome looking!


----------



## hannah16

Thank you! I'm also trying to see if it won't cost too much to add this guy to my order!


----------



## Bsalem05

This one is pretty cool looking..


----------



## hannah16

Yeah, but I think they want like.. $100? or $150??.. that's a lot for one fish o-o;


----------



## Bsalem05

and thats not even including shipping, eh? lol


----------



## registereduser

Bsalem05 said:


> This one is pretty cool looking..


omg! he looks the same shape as my Stumpy !!! and I thought he was weird:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## LittleBettaFish

It says it came 5th in the Thailand King Cup. Be interesting to know how many fish it was competing against as that could explain the price (I assume you are talking about the DTPK male). 

I like this male. Once I get a job again and some money I am going to buy a cute little koi/marble pair of splendens from AB. I am such a sucker for minimally marbled bettas, even if the fish itself is fairly average to look at. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1357134274


----------



## rosy delta

Thanks!! I think a little peat would help my tanks. not too much, like you said. just a bit to soften a little. and it certainly isnt expensive. Thanks again.


----------



## aemaki09

Someone please buy him before I think about him too much!


----------



## Bsalem05

How do they get them so big??? + are they measuring them in bags??


----------



## Butterfly

ravenwinds said:


> Check out polukov (?sp) thread "my bettas for sale" ...Alex and Rachel of Bettascapes in Tx....they have some outstanding fish! They also have website and fish on aquabid under Bettascapes. Just about any color imaginable and fish for sale from show quality on down.


Thanks ravenwinds and aemaki(sp?) Talking to Chard xD looks like I'm getting a new betta after finals.... ^_^' choosing one is so hard omg


----------



## aemaki09

Butterfly said:


> Thanks ravenwinds and aemaki(sp?) Talking to Chard xD looks like I'm getting a new betta after finals.... ^_^' choosing one is so hard omg


 
YAY! he's definitely a great seller! which one did you choose? I've said this a million times, but you wont be disappointed, his pic quality isnt the greatest, but in person they are drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## Genesis

aemaki09 said:


> Someone please buy him before I think about him too much!


Ahhh, I'd buy him, but I'm pretty sure my mother would have a conniption. Love red, white, and blues. ; n;


----------



## aemaki09

Genesis said:


> Ahhh, I'd buy him, but I'm pretty sure my mother would have a conniption. Love red, white, and blues. ; n;


I love them so much too!! This is probably the best looking one I've seen in quite a while though.

I'm really tempted to put a bid on this guy though. He'd be my first import, but he's just so cool looking!! I just talked to the transhipper and I'm waiting on the seller to get back to me. I'm almost praying he doesnt have anyone to pair this boy with so I wont buy him, even though I probably will end up buying him.  Somebody. please critique him so I have reasons not to buy!


----------



## Chard56

Bsalem05 said:


> How do they get them so big??? + are they measuring them in bags??


 That's the safest, easiest and most accurate way to measure them. That way they are not being handled or flop around. If they were bigger you could lip lock 'em like a bass and slap 'em down on a ruler! Ha ha!


----------



## SQUIRT1216

aemaki09 said:


> I love them so much too!! This is probably the best looking one I've seen in quite a while though.
> 
> I'm really tempted to put a bid on this guy though. He'd be my first import, but he's just so cool looking!! I just talked to the transhipper and I'm waiting on the seller to get back to me. I'm almost praying he doesnt have anyone to pair this boy with so I wont buy him, even though I probably will end up buying him.  Somebody. please critique him so I have reasons not to buy!



He's a very beautiful fancy halfmoon. I have a few import and my transhipper was Linda Olson (I highly recommend her, she is fast to reply email and all my fishes are safe and sound). I would buy it but my paycheck only cover rent this month. And I dont have a tank ready for him


----------



## aemaki09

SQUIRT1216 said:


> He's a very beautiful fancy halfmoon. I have a few import and my transhipper was Linda Olson (I highly recommend her, she is fast to reply email and all my fishes are safe and sound). I would buy it but my paycheck only cover rent this month. And I dont have a tank ready for him


How much does it cost to use Linda as a transhipper? Does she ship priority? Was planning to use Kevin since he is closer, and his prices sound fair, but I might check with Linda too.


----------



## SQUIRT1216

aemaki09 said:


> How much does it cost to use Linda as a transhipper? Does she ship priority? Was planning to use Kevin since he is closer, and his prices sound fair, but I might check with Linda too.


Here is the email she sent me, i bought 2 at this time ( i bought 5 imports total and she shipped all of them)

Express Mail (a 2 day delivery to your ZIP code), and Priority Mail (a 2 to 3 day delivery, but with no guaranteed delivery date).
Express Mail: Import fees @ $1.20 per fish $2.40 / handling @$2 per fish $4 / / shipping box $5 / heat pack $2 / Express Mail $36 / total $46.40
Priority Mail: Import fees @ $1.20per fish $2.40 / handling @ $2 per fish $4 / shipping box $5 / heat pack $2 / Priority Mail $16 / total $29.40 

Each additional betta will ship for just $4.20 for Express or $3.50 by Priority

^^ Keep in mind that this is for 2 fish, you might want to add up the total yourself


----------



## aemaki09

That isn't too horribly bad. I mean it's a lot more than I want to spend, but I really love this boy! And I'm about to win a bid on a female I could put with him that is state-side, so I might have to do it.
So tempting!!


----------



## SQUIRT1216

Well yea, so if you want both of them, then shipping is $30 for priority plus whatever price you getting them for. But be careful of priority in this weather though


----------



## aemaki09

SQUIRT1216 said:


> Well yea, so if you want both of them, then shipping is $30 for priority plus whatever price you getting them for. But be careful of priority in this weather though


 
I've always shipped priority without a problem, so I'm not really worried about it, just as long as I can get a heat pack included.
Thanks for all the info on it. I'm still trying to decide if I want him. I mean he's gorgeous, but thats a lot of money.
Oh boy, oh, boy, how I wish they had fancies like this in the states!


----------



## Butterfly

aemaki09 said:


> YAY! he's definitely a great seller! which one did you choose? I've said this a million times, but you wont be disappointed, his pic quality isnt the greatest, but in person they are drop dead gorgeous.


Didn't even choose one yet hahah going to see what he has in a few weeks  Several times I've clicked his AB auctions and drooooooled. xD 

....
....
>.< To self: STOP LOOKING YOU HAVE TO STUDY DROOL RUINS YOUR TEXTBOOKS 
rawr. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1357376796 *cries* so pretty. I guess it's 'dragons' that I like, not platinums.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1357376993 
TORTURE xDD 

I love purple and some blues and what I like to call 'christmas' (dragon) , sometimes a marble. That marble is killer cute! :3


----------



## aemaki09

oh yeah those boys are definitely good looking!!
I'm sure he'll still have some of those types left when youre ready for them! He's got so many of them its crazy!


----------



## Chard56

aemaki09 said:


> I love them so much too!! This is probably the best looking one I've seen in quite a while though.
> 
> I'm really tempted to put a bid on this guy though. He'd be my first import, but he's just so cool looking!! I just talked to the transhipper and I'm waiting on the seller to get back to me. I'm almost praying he doesnt have anyone to pair this boy with so I wont buy him, even though I probably will end up buying him.  Somebody. please critique him so I have reasons not to buy!


He is a Feather tail and has horrible ex-factor scaling. That would be all I need to see not to buy, let alone breed him.


----------



## aemaki09

Chard56 said:


> He is a Feather tail and has horrible ex-factor scaling. That would be all I need to see not to buy, let alone breed him.


what is ex factor scaling?

Would you suggest this one instead? its been a tie between the two all day, even though I really am not a fan of paying a transhipper, they both were gorgeous to me


----------



## Chard56

aemaki09 said:


> what is ex factor scaling?
> 
> Would you suggest this one instead? its been a tie between the two all day, even though I really am not a fan of paying a transhipper, they both were gorgeous to me


 I think this second one is absolutely gorgeous but if you look closely at the scales starting midway between his eye and the dorsal fin They are twice the size as the rest of them and badly misaligned. That is ex-factor scales. Once you introduce the Feathertail/Rosetail/Ex-factor Scaling into a line you may as well use them for anchovies or Oscar food. I had an entire spawn last year that I couldn't (or wouldn't) sell because of their scales being like that.


----------



## aemaki09

Thanks chard! I've always heard of x-factor scaling but didnt bother to ask what it was.


----------



## SQUIRT1216

Thanks for the little lesson. I tried to look up this, but could not find a good information on this. Not that I am into breeding or anything, but i just had to look through all of my bettas


----------



## Chard56

I had two spawns from this guy







but only two males out of 50 and they weren't even close to his magnificence. Then I introduced a Blue and White Butterfly Halfmoon into the line.







I'd never heard of ex-factor at the time and never imagined something like that would ruin all that I had worked for on that line.


----------



## aemaki09

Thanks Chard! Decided against getting the 2 I posted on here. Thanks for talking me out of it!! I really couldnt afford them anyways.

Now to wait for the ones you sent me to arrive, hopefully saturday


----------



## PiscinePeacocks

aemaki09 said:


> How much does it cost to use Linda as a transhipper? Does she ship priority? Was planning to use Kevin since he is closer, and his prices sound fair, but I might check with Linda too.


I also use and recommend Linda Olson. She is absolutely great with communication which is key, especially if you are a first timer importing because it can feel a little nerve racking. She is very nice and definitely makes you feel at ease. I chose her based on reading other opinions on this though there are other transshippers closer to me. I have stuck with her since. I am sure others are good but I haven't used them personally because I am very happy with Linda's services. Not sure if there is a big difference in pricing. 

As far as feather tail and x-factor: it can definitely be a slippery slope. Most especially with the x-factor. There is a good article out there somewhere I read that also had pictures to help identify x-factor fish. It was extremely helpful. Can't recall where. It may have been on the Betty Splendens site. If I remember I will add a link. 

Good luck in finding your new Bettas! There are definitely plenty of beauties out there imports and domestic!:-D


----------



## Signature Farms

PiscinePeacocks said:


> As far as feather tail and x-factor: it can definitely be a slippery slope. Most especially with the x-factor. There is a good article out there somewhere I read that also had pictures to help identify x-factor fish. It was extremely helpful. Can't recall where. It may have been on the Betty Splendens site. If I remember I will add a link.


 I'd love to see that article if you can find it! I've searched google but get a lot of hits for anything but.


----------



## ravenwinds

Likewise on the article!

I have used one other transhipper, the one out of San Francisco bay area...I only used her once AND do NOT recommend her...think her name is Julie Chan (?)...she might have improved but her communications are NONE and I had to pay the mail person on the spot (which is really annoying and a waste of my time!) Because she did not calculate Express shipping costs correctly...or wanted to increase her $ by $10.

After that, I always tell the breeder that my transhipper is Linda Olson! You can't go wrong with her! I have even had her watch my fish for a week so that I would only pay one Express Ship cost. She is The Best! I wish there was a feedback area for transhippers on aquabid, not just breeder/seller and buyer!

Sometimes, the breeder wants to get your fish to you as fast as possible...so if you don't specify, they'll tell you who's next to receive them...and that's where your fish will go to!


----------



## aemaki09

Thanks for all the info on transhippers! I was actually talking to the transhipper in FL last night, he said he was done with importing for the winter season unless you paid express, but he had some that he imported himself on AB right now. Took a look and I ended up buying this boy - auction just ended on him. Pretty happy with my choice, could have got one with a better anal, but I'm happy with him. 








He's also got 2 females he doesnt have listed on AB yet, so I'm waiting on him to send me pics of them before i make payment in case I want to add those to my shipment.

Cant wait to have this guy home!


----------



## hannah16

I LOVE this male. I think he's so cute. I hope you get a pretty girl to match him.


----------



## aemaki09

hannah16 said:


> I LOVE this male. I think he's so cute. I hope you get a pretty girl to match him.


 
me too me too me too!!!
LOL if not I have the black dragon that I won to use


----------



## ravenwinds

That boy is gorgeous!
Greatbettas was importing to transhipper Jennifer Viveros in Georgia....got some really nice fish through her auctions of greatbettas fish! They are usually very happy, frisky fish so you should be happy w/purchase...besides, you get colorful imports shipped to you that cost less than importing them yourselves...probably save between 10-25$ depending on auction price and whether you go express or priority....me, I always go Express since I already put time and money on fish...and emotional value as well: I already consider them mine and don't want to jeopardize them before I even see them!
Also, I feel sorry for the poor things because by the time they get to transhipper, they have already spent almost a week in about 1/4cup of water...I figure anything I can do to make their last leg as quick as can be is the humane thing to do!


----------



## Butterfly

lol you guys know so much xD I've got a lop sided messy/deformed-finned anchovy <3 who doesn't flare. -_- and cost $14 (but I used a coupon so he was only $9)








seee <3 he's super sweet and i hate to say but I really wish I had joined this forum prior to buying him. Then CHARDS GORGEOUS FISH WOULD BE MINEEEE > 

I think it would be cool to have an imbellis like setsunas. gorgeous fishy :3 
hah looking back I can't believe at one point i wanted a rosetail. Sorry hm you're too difficult >.< fins are so heavy. 

I am still DROOLING over that/a fire dragon. Soon, soon. I think my crown tail want is over. They're pretty, but I would freak out if I had to scoop him out/transport/etc.
Browsing through international bettas....idk don't really care for much of them. xD I think there's just something about buying in the us...more direct, etc.
Apparently some pet store around here is selling dumbos for $30 and 'kings' for $75.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1357225232 this one is really cool looking...but I don't like that tail...or the anal fin. I don't know about betta conformation, just what I like xD Nice even arcs and straight lines. Which is the total opposite of fred. 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1357224821 also this one is kinda cool. I LOVE purples/lavenders. sooo pretty. But the anal fin looks too big/not clean cut enough? idk. 

There's always something xD


----------



## aemaki09

neither of those links worked lol
Looking foreward to seeing which fish you end up picking out!


----------



## Butterfly

Oops don't know how that happened...

Lol most likely one of his dragons if they're still available. Hmpk.


----------



## PiscinePeacocks

Signature Farms said:


> I'd love to see that article if you can find it! I've searched google but get a lot of hits for anything but.


http://www.bettaterritory.nl/BT-AABRosetails.htm

This is one of the articles I have read that was helpful - cant seem to relocate the other I was thinking of. They don't make much mention of X-factor, but you can see what it is by taking a gander at the two extreme rosetail female photo. That is major x-factor scaling. A couple of the other pics show the uneven scaling as well that makes the fish x-factor.

I think that there is nothing wrong with a rosetail/feathertail for a pet, some are quite striking, but you have to be really careful and selective in introducing them into your lines so you get a balanced, non x-factor spawn as Chard mentioned previous. Not sure if you went further with the line if the problem becomes more pronounced but it sounds like there is a good possibility.


----------



## aemaki09

Thanks for all the info piscinepeacocks. Very helpful!


----------



## PiscinePeacocks

You're welcome! Glad it was helpful!


----------



## aemaki09

PiscinePeacocks said:


> You're welcome! Glad it was helpful!


It was very helpful! It's hard to find info like that


----------



## Chard56

aemaki, I found some good (or bad in this case) x-factor pics. This is one of the things to look for when buying new Bettas. This is the spawn I was talking about that I can't sell and won't give away. The Belly sliders were fed to the Oscars but ones like these I'll just keep for pets. So pretty and such a shame I have to discontinue the whole line.


----------



## homegrown terror

my fiance's boy Wonky has ex factor scaling (it's the reason for his name, actually) he's not gonna be bred, so we just love him for his uniqueness.


----------



## aemaki09

Chard56 said:


> aemaki, I found some good (or bad in this case) x-factor pics. This is one of the things to look for when buying new Bettas. This is the spawn I was talking about that I can't sell and won't give away. The Belly sliders were fed to the Oscars but ones like these I'll just keep for pets. So pretty and such a shame I have to discontinue the whole line.


thanks chard! Now that I know what it is I can definitely keep an eye out for it! I always thought that it was just scales missing from the head. But it makes complete sense that you dont want to breed fish that have horribly missaligned scales. Why would you? I dont know how I didnt notice how crappy those boys scales were. Thanks so much!!!



*Thanks everyone that's been helpful in explaining what the ex-factor is.*


----------



## Fenghuang

The male's fins don't look too great, but the colours.... Like koi fish. Sigh. I want a whole sorority of females like the female. In different colours of course. I'd set the tank up like a miniature koi pond.


----------



## lilchiwolf

I am awaiting this boy in the male. Should be getting him with my green dragon mustard HM this week!!!


----------



## rosy delta

Very pretty. you will be dazzled with those two iridescent boys


----------



## madmonahan

This guy was sold yesterday sometime and I can't get him off my mind! XD

View attachment 73252


----------



## aemaki09

madmonahan said:


> This guy was sold yesterday sometime and I can't get him off my mind! XD
> 
> View attachment 73252


He's really good looking!!

Fishliver007 has some really similar to him if you want to check them out you might find one you want


----------



## madmonahan

Really? So who is fishliver007??


----------



## aemaki09

madmonahan said:


> Really? So who is fishliver007??


 
He's an importer -- from Miami. I believe the fish he has on AB are ones that people didnt pay him for. They are all very nice though, i just bought a pair from him, they should be here tomorrow




Now --- this fish has the x-factor RIGHT??!! Why would somebody sell this on AB!! I mean the fish is a nice fish, but her scales look absolutely horrible!!!! - being sold by an american seller for $10. Who would pay that!!


----------



## madmonahan

When you zoom in, they look like feathers...

Thanks!


----------



## aemaki09

madmonahan said:


> When you zoom in, they look like feathers...
> 
> Thanks!


 
No problem! He's got great fish and is a really nice guy to work with. Hopefully you find one you like


----------



## ravenwinds

Guys: I believe the guys handle is fishLOVER....not fishliver...Heehee...many handles are extremely funny...but fishliver...kinda reminds me of the google ads that accompany aquabid..."kill that duckweed and other pond weeds!"; "want to go flyfishing?"....you know just kinda off ....my droid's spellchecker and word replacer is ALWAYS doing that!
Anyway...you're looking for failover! See what it changed to now?! fishlover!

I let one similar to that black red devil dragon slip through my grasp once...I still look once in awhile for any relations of his from the breeder...and I still dream and yearn for that boy! It's been 2mos now....


----------



## karlamae

This thread makes me want to buy more bettas. Unfortunately, my wallet says NO.


----------



## aemaki09

ravenwinds said:


> Guys: I believe the guys handle is fishLOVER....not fishliver...Heehee...many handles are extremely funny...but fishliver...kinda reminds me of the google ads that accompany aquabid..."kill that duckweed and other pond weeds!"; "want to go flyfishing?"....you know just kinda off ....my droid's spellchecker and word replacer is ALWAYS doing that!
> Anyway...you're looking for failover! See what it changed to now?! fishlover!
> 
> I let one similar to that black red devil dragon slip through my grasp once...I still look once in awhile for any relations of his from the breeder...and I still dream and yearn for that boy! It's been 2mos now....




Haha you are correct! My phone auto corrected to fish liver by accident


----------



## Chard56

[/quote]




Now --- this fish has the x-factor RIGHT??!! Why would somebody sell this on AB!! I mean the fish is a nice fish, but her scales look absolutely horrible!!!! - being sold by an american seller for $10. Who would pay that!! 







[/quote]
Some unsuspecting inexperience person would buy her not knowing any different. Then if they bred her, they would have a bunch of horribly scaled Bettas they couldn't or if they figured it out; wouldn't sell. Another example of an X-factor Betta someone is trying to pawn off as special. Anyone remember the "Crocodile" White female some seller was trying to get like $100 for?


----------



## Myates

People sometimes think that just because it "looks" different, that it's a good fish.. I would love to have one with a couple those colors and such, but it looks very messy.. scales, fins and the coloring on her fins are all off and don't match. If it was much smoother and looked right people would jump all over her.

Sure, toss her into a sorority, people may want her for a pet.. but that is about to the extent of it, imo. Sadness... could of been one heck of an interesting fish if she were a bit cleaner.


----------



## homegrown terror

i would love to have her in my sorority, but not enough to shell out $45 total to include shipping and what not, and definitely wouldn't breed her.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I always love how everyone in America is like $10 for a fish!! Like it is some exorbitant price. $10 here really only gets you some pretty average quality bettas. A male VT is usually around the $7-$10 mark. 

I like the colouring on this male

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1358101804

Although I tend to like most of the fancy types by this breeder even if they aren't perfect form wise.


----------



## madmonahan

That guy is gorgeous!

I like this one: wish I could get him. >_<

View attachment 73318


----------



## aemaki09

LittleBettaFish said:


> I always love how everyone in America is like $10 for a fish!! Like it is some exorbitant price. $10 here really only gets you some pretty average quality bettas. A male VT is usually around the $7-$10 mark.
> 
> I like the colouring on this male
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1358101804
> 
> Although I tend to like most of the fancy types by this breeder even if they aren't perfect form wise.


 
I dont think $10 is over priced for a fish in any way. I think its over priced for this fish.
She's extremely messy and almost looks like she's got some kind of fluff popping out in between her scales.
I wouldnt pay a dime for something like that when I could go get a female without the messy looking scales for $1-4 max.


----------



## lilchiwolf

madmonahan said:


> That guy is gorgeous!
> 
> I like this one: wish I could get him. >_<
> 
> View attachment 73318


I like that one too, but I am really liking this guy. OH THE TEMPTATION!!! >.<


----------



## madmonahan

^^^^aahhh!!! GORGEOUS!!!!! <3__<3 (me trying heart eyed face)


----------



## rosy delta

oh wow. That IS beyond belief!


----------



## lilchiwolf

My two new imports are in! The little blue Orchid is already puffin up at himself 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCI8UwMcF-c


----------



## madmonahan

I'm jealous... ^^


----------



## Fenghuang

I absolutely love this female.


----------



## ravenwinds

Ohh! How cutevis thatt...gorgeous that blue orchid is. Incredible! 

And that,female right love that blue pineapple w/ what looks like blue and purple iridescence AMD salmon pink highlighting and fins...beautiful girl!


----------



## MollyJean

lilchiwolf said:


> I like that one too, but I am really liking this guy. OH THE TEMPTATION!!! >.<


He's just beautiful... I love love love the colors!!! *want*


----------



## madmonahan

Why must I torture myself looking at this thread?!?!


----------



## MollyJean

Same *cry* I can't get any more fish til my 3 spawns are all gone... but they're so addictive!!!


----------



## Fenghuang

ravenwinds said:


> And that,female right love that blue pineapple w/ what looks like blue and purple iridescence AMD salmon pink highlighting and fins...beautiful girl!


I know, it's so ridiculously gorgeous. That seller has the some of the most unique looking fish (for $15 list price too, Petco here asks more for dragonscales and kings that aren't even dragonscales and kings). But that shipping cost... ;_;

More fish that make me die a little on the inside. Someday, someday...


----------



## ravenwinds

Those are gorgeous! The first one looks like a blue sky peeking through white, fluffy cumulus clouds on cool spring day!
The second one reminds me of sunrise on a hot summer day.


----------



## Braided Kitteness

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1358251765

Ooooh! I love his tail. He's like a spade and halfmoon mix. So cute! Someone buy him! <3


----------



## Viva

Omggg that tailll! I love it!


----------



## madmonahan

0.0

View attachment 73855


----------



## aemaki09

I sooo need this girl. Its a shame I'd have to import!


----------



## MollyJean

A friend found this guy.. He's pretty but I'm not up for paying that much, lol

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NO-RESERVE-...803?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item337f1565a3


----------



## madmonahan

He is pretty, but not worth that much.....


----------



## ravenwinds

He is pretty, but not perfect...why would anyone pay 130$ on a fish....you could import from Thailand for less...I see this so often: I don't want to import, its cheaper to buy in the states...uh, no its not! The most expensive cost we face is the USPS shipping which we'll have to pay regardless of origin unless we live 1 town over!
And, I will never bid on a fish this spendy...a bacterial infection could kill it the day after it gets home 

I just don't get it...you will probably be able to find one just as nice tomorrow for a LOT less...why keep bidding?


----------



## SQUIRT1216

Well he is pretty but not that special. I feel like ive seen this color countless time on aquabid but i am more of a bicolor fan. Most people usually dont like to deal with a transhipper but ive done import few times and no trouble at all


----------



## ravenwinds

That's what I don't get: importing is easy! It costs within just $2-3 to buy in USA vs import from overseas...did the math...the fish in USA is usually about same quality (no breeder anywhere is going to sell their best...they breed and show with them!)...like I stated before: biggest amount of $ goes to shipping them Express USPS...which I will be doing regardless if they come from breeder in CA or TX, or if they are travelling from transhipper in CO...after all, it only costs about 7$ to have them sent from Thai breeder to my transhipper and that includes most "importation" costs!
My fish arrive healthy happy and gorgeous from Thailand, CA, TX, and CO!


----------



## aemaki09

The only reason I don't buy an import is because of the shipping costs. I have talked to all the transhippers near me and for priority shipping from any of them it would cost a minimum of $30 for 2 fish plus 15-35 for each fish. So $80 for 2 fish and shipping from Thailand to my door.
I wouldn't mind at all if I had that kind of cash to spend on having a fish shipped to me, but I don't, so I buy fish I don't have to import and pay $55 for two fish and shipping combined. It's a much better deal to me. Same quality just not usually as colorful as the fancies over seas.


----------



## ravenwinds

That is so much more than what I've paid shipping....but you do know: what I was trying to say was: from Thailand you are looking at about 10$ more per fish at most...most of shipping cost accrues in USA.
I've gone through 2 transhippers, will only use Linda Olson (have for a year now)...I also live in a "more expensive" state that USPS says costs more to ship to, so many people just automatically add $5 more to ship to me.
What you described is more than Linda charges me for Express...and many breeders as well...just got 4 fish from polukoff/bettascapes and that was less...
I've never gone through anyone who charged that much for 1-2 fish and then added so much more for an additional fish! You're right, if I was looking at that cost, I'd probably find a way to conserve some$. And I am guessing that if any of us had "money is no object" kind of riches, we wouldn't be drooling over fish pics on aquabid thread, but buying the fish!


----------



## SQUIRT1216

Yea i agree. Lat time I paid for 4 aquabid fish (yes no less qualities than the ones you guys have been posting) and went through Linda, the total cost of shipping and fishes were $90 (express). I tipped her $20 but that definitely cheaper than that ridiculous $100 fish from ebay excluding shipping


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Quickly someone bid on this darn fish before I do!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1358941794

I only have $120 in my bank account and importing him is going to cost me $40 +. Life is so unfair. My favourite colour and the dark eyes I love. *weeps* I think I need to go get another job.


----------



## homegrown terror

LittleBettaFish said:


> Quickly someone bid on this darn fish before I do!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1358941794
> 
> I only have $120 in my bank account and importing him is going to cost me $40 +. Life is so unfair. My favourite colour and the dark eyes I love. *weeps* I think I need to go get another job.


he's beautiful! you should add that to the "that fish person" thread- when you consider getting a second job to buy more fish.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I don't have a job currently haha. I used to have a nice big savings account from when I quit my last job and man I chewed through that so fast. 

My new motto is no impulse buys. If I don't have a tank and a heater set-up already at home I don't get it.


----------



## ravenwinds

Words to live by! Hhhmm ....no impulse buys.....
You have so much more willpower than me! 

He is cute!


----------



## Hershey

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1358605716

I love the colors on this guy, personally.


----------



## SQUIRT1216

So is this bc of the lighting or this fish has two eyes color ?
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1358752556


----------



## homegrown terror

SQUIRT1216 said:


> So is this bc of the lighting or this fish has two eyes color ?
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1358752556


that's just photo redeye that the breeder should have corrected. it's the same as when you turn up in a photo with red eyes due to lighting and flash.


----------



## SQUIRT1216

Haha didnt think of that. Well it would have been one SICK fish that i would love to have.


----------



## aemaki09

Has anyone ever bought from bluebettasusa? I am wanting to place a bid on one of their auctions, but after reading their feedback I am a little scared of what I might end up getting.
Anyone with any experience with them on here?


----------



## jessp118

aemaki09 said:


> Has anyone ever bought from bluebettasusa? I am wanting to place a bid on one of their auctions, but after reading their feedback I am a little scared of what I might end up getting.
> Anyone with any experience with them on here?


If it was me, I would not buy from them. Most feedback says that the fish often arrive missing an eye and in bad condition. There is also the fact they may not ship you the fish you bid on.


----------



## Signature Farms

Any guesses why so many of their fish have missing eyes? A genetic defect they're breeding on?


----------



## Aleu

Wow such beautiful bettas! Im so jealous haha. What a great thread im really enjoying seeing all of these beauties. Maybe Ill be brave enough to get one off of awuabid some day hehe. Ive browsed their threads before too.


----------



## jessp118

Signature Farms said:


> Any guesses why so many of their fish have missing eyes? A genetic defect they're breeding on?


The messages in the feedback say that the fish showed fighting injures. The fish might have been put to fight with others before they shipped them.


----------



## aemaki09

jessp118 said:


> The messages in the feedback say that the fish showed fighting injures. The fish might have been put to fight with others before they shipped them.


Could easily be from being in a grow-out too long too.

Well, I guess I did bid by accident, so here is to hoping that I don't win!


----------



## aemaki09

If I were to back out of an auction, how badly would the negative feedback effect my buying in the future?


----------



## Chard56

I get 6 or 8 people a year that don't pay or give me the run around. If you contact them and tell them you accidently bid on it I'm sure they will be alright with it. I've had to ban some people from bidding on my auctions completely. If someone were to win bids on my auctions for $50 to $100 and then not have a legitamate reason for not payoing up, I'm going to be P.Oed and most likely ban that person. I've had lots of first timers and young bidders that just didn't read and understand the bidding rules properly. I tell them nicely that I really don't have the time to go around reposting every auction just because they think it's fun to bid on them. Just let them know ahead of time before the auction ends. ~ Richard


----------



## EmmyFishyPoo

Sorry if someones already posted this guy....don't overally feel like going through all 300something pages even though the pictures are lovely xD And way..... DROOL '
View attachment 74623

Arrrrg I WANT O.O


----------



## VictorP

He's got amazing form!


----------



## mellcrowl

Oh gosh this guy has me absolutely drooling!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1359044076
Also in love with this boy
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1359044307
And for crying out loud, this girl is fantastic!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1359176673


----------



## EmmyFishyPoo

VictorP said:


> He's got amazing form!


I know! He's wonderful! Also did you happen to draw your avatar? Its beautiful!


----------



## Viva

This isn't an aquabid fish, but I wish it was. Ever since I saw the picture of this fish I cannot get it out of my head, it is literally my dream fish. SOMEONE BREED MOREEEE!!!! I'd name him Roman =3


----------



## pittipuppylove

mellcrowl said:


> And for crying out loud, this girl is fantastic!
> AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettashm1359176673 - ===== FEMALE.. DRAGON #1 ===== - Ends: Fri Jan 25 2013 - 11:04:33 PM CDT


I'm rather saddened that we don't have a *jawdrop* smilie. If we did, I'd be using it for this fish.


----------



## aemaki09

Viva said:


> This isn't an aquabid fish, but I wish it was. Ever since I saw the picture of this fish I cannot get it out of my head, it is literally my dream fish. SOMEONE BREED MOREEEE!!!! I'd name him Roman =3


Roman would be a perfect name for that guy! He's gorgeous! I hope you can find one similar to him, and after you get yours, ill look for one for me!


----------



## homegrown terror

aemaki09 said:


> Roman would be a perfect name for that guy! He's gorgeous! I hope you can find one similar to him, and after you get yours, ill look for one for me!


if all goes well (and i can convince my fiance) i'll be buying a red dragon CTPK pair from midwestbettas and breeding them  they pair he showed me look a lot like him, but with shortfin crowns and a little more copper in the scales.


----------



## registereduser

pittipuppylove said:


> I'm rather saddened that we don't have a *jawdrop* smilie. If we did, I'd be using it for this fish.


how about this one: :blink:

or this: :BIGtongue:

my fave: :nicefish:


----------



## madmonahan

These work the best: 

:checkedout:
mg:
:shock:
:shock2:
:blink:

There is a "jaw drop"
:-o


----------



## aemaki09

homegrown terror said:


> if all goes well (and i can convince my fiance) i'll be buying a red dragon CTPK pair from midwestbettas and breeding them  they pair he showed me look a lot like him, but with shortfin crowns and a little more copper in the scales.


I hope you can convince your fiancé! They were gorgeous! I really wanted them but saw u were interested. I'd definitely love a pair from the spawn if you get them!


----------



## Sparrowhawk

I want this guy! But by the time I can get him he'll probably be gone, so I've resigned myself to staring wistfully until I can get another betta...


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Gah! And this one! (Starting to plot ways I could manage more fish...)


----------



## EmmyFishyPoo

Sparrowhawk said:


> Gah! And this one! (Starting to plot ways I could manage more fish...)


 Ohhhhh I LOVE this guy!!!!!! <3 <3


----------



## mellcrowl

@ Sparrow
Saw that second boy last night and almost posted. So gorgeous!
And I am drooling over that first boy!


----------



## Sparrowhawk

They are so lovely... Why do those of us who can't get any more fish keep looking on AB?


----------



## aemaki09

Sparrowhawk said:


> They are so lovely... Why do those of us who can't get any more fish keep looking on AB?


Because we are all secretly planning how to be able to get them! Lol


----------



## Sparrowhawk

aemaki09 said:


> Because we are all secretly planning how to be able to get them! Lol


Hehe, true! It goes from "I'm not going to get any more, promise!" to "Hmm, I wonder if I could fit just one more into my room and schedule..." and starting to plot ways to do so. XD


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Best thread ever. I LOVE that dumbo with the purple fins.


----------



## aemaki09

Sparrowhawk said:


> Hehe, true! It goes from "I'm not going to get any more, promise!" to "Hmm, I wonder if I could fit just one more into my room and schedule..." and starting to plot ways to do so. XD


My thinking is "hmm I'm too broke"..but then I see a good deal and think about how many days I have till the auction ends and how much I can make in those days, then it's "ohh, I have another tank and the stuff for dividers...why not?"


----------



## Sixwolf

AB is torture for me, and yet I keep coming back to it shaking my fist saying "one day!"


----------



## ravenwinds

Tell me about it! I still think we should form a support group...we could call ourselves ABA...

It's funny when I read what you guys write about what's in your head...your justifications...they are almost the same as mine...its like "hey! How'd you know what I was thinking!"

On another note: all of us here come from around the world, have different upbringings, are different ages, sexes, and races, come from different socioeconomic levels....and yet, we all are having the same thoughts and feelings! Maybe the next time someone says something prejudiced against another person or group, if one of us is around, we could point this example out: we really are so much alike!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Yes, the Betta bug is very widespread! You are not alone! I think we all may need a bit of counseling  a support group sounds like a great idea (though we would probably feed into each others addictions, at least we wouldn't feel alone LOL).


----------



## EmmyFishyPoo

ahaha ^ couldn't agree more


----------



## madmonahan

AyalaCookiejar said:


> Yes, the Betta bug is very widespread! You are not alone! I think we all may need a bit of counseling  a support group sounds like a great idea (though we would probably feed into each others addictions, at least we wouldn't feel alone LOL).


+1 to this!! We should really come up with a name for this addiction. (Other than the betta bug )


----------



## ravenwinds

I have found that bettas are the "gateway drug" so to speak (They Might Be Giants fan) ...then its NPTs, corie cat fish (my emeralds are breeding out of control...on F3 generation...every time I do a water change (about 2x every 6wks, they get a partial since its a newer NPT)...they spawn! And let's not forget the gouramis,and my shoal of rainbows....and it all began with 1 2.5g and 1 betta! LOL!

Now, I am researching a vivarian for poison dart frogs...which I only found out about because it seems over half of your freshwater shrimp breeders also do dart frogs and they are gorgeous!
....did I forget to list the shrimp? Tangerines tigers, blue velvets, and RCS....which all need their own NPTs since if they're housed with fish, they tend to feel a bit hunted (go figure) and will lose color and hide...the ones that don't, get eaten...

Did you guys know that all of this can be found on Aquabid, except the dart frogs, of course!


----------



## aemaki09

I am such an addict!
This guy is on a FB page, and the seller is selling him to me for the most amazing price, so I put him on hold....now, I'll have to work my butt off for the next few days so I can pay for him and transhipping! It'll be we'll worth it, but a pain in my ass. It really is an addiction!


----------



## Option

Sparrowhawk said:


> Gah! And this one! (Starting to plot ways I could manage more fish...)


Agreed. This one with a full white mask if hard to ignore. I was tempted too. ;-)


----------



## madmonahan

Aemaki09, that guy is so gorgeous!!! :blink:


----------



## aemaki09

madmonahan said:


> Aemaki09, that guy is so gorgeous!!! :blink:


Thanks! I'm hoping I can come up with enough money for him soon!


----------



## madmonahan

I'm sure you will.  how much is cheap for this guy??


----------



## ravenwinds

aemaki....He is gorgeous! He looks like he is made of carnation petals! I am very happy for you. Where he'd come from?


----------



## aemaki09

Seller wanted $35 for him but I'm getting him for $13 plus shipping fees if I go through with it, and a sibling female for the same price!
He's coming from Thailand, the sellers Facebook page is bettabeauties anthem you have to friend request him to see pictures of his fish (I hope that wasn't against the rules!)


----------



## ravenwinds

It shouldn't matter...after all numerous people asked. That is a Great price!


----------



## aemaki09

Thanks! im So excited!


----------



## USNavyWife

UGH... I so want this fish just because of the cool markings. This isn't from Aquabid, but it's sort of like Aquabid, except it's on facebook through Betta Bids Auction.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

aemaki09 said:


> Seller wanted $35 for him but I'm getting him for $13 plus shipping fees if I go through with it, and a sibling female for the same price!
> He's coming from Thailand, the sellers Facebook page is bettabeauties anthem you have to friend request him to see pictures of his fish (I hope that wasn't against the rules!)


They have some AMAZING fish. I went stalking his FB today, ahaha.


----------



## aemaki09

AyalaCookiejar said:


> They have some AMAZING fish. I went stalking his FB today, ahaha.


Don't they? He's a really nice guy too!

I'm still debating whether to get him or not.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

He said he only does transshipping once a month so D: he is pretty. I saw another light blue one kind of similar that I just LOVE. His English is a bit confusing, but VERY nice breeder, indeed.


----------



## Chard56

USNavyWife said:


> UGH... I so want this fish just because of the cool markings. This isn't from Aquabid, but it's sort of like Aquabid, except it's on facebook through Betta Bids Auction.


 Just be aware that he may not keep that little bit of contrasting White. I have a few out of every spawn of my Black Orchid Crowntails that go Marble for a few weeks and right back to their original color. At 2 &1/2 months old I thought I had a Marble:







Then at 4 months he turned back solid and later took several first places in the New Breeder CT classes last show season.


----------



## Sparrowhawk

I have a dilemma! I desperately want this fish, but was originally going to wait until I got the currently empty tank cycled before purchasing on AB. I've never seen a white DTPK before... Are they uncommon?










What's peoples' opinion? Is he as awesome as I think he is? If so, should I go ahead and buy him, and do a fish-in cycle? (As I said earlier, I was going to wait, I don't generally like to take risks...)

Eeeeeep! I imagine someone else must have had a similar dilemma in the past, wanting to purchase before their tanks were ready! >.<


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I don't know how common they are, but he is GORGEOUS! I have dilemmas, too. It's like, I see a fish I REALLYY like but my tank isn't cycled yet, and then I can't decide if I should get the fish now because maybe maybe I'll either regret not getting him or I will get him and then see a fish later that I like even better and then not have the room, lol. I know that's not very helpful


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Yeah, I don't want to regret not buying him, which is why I was asking if pretties like him are seen reasonably regularly, because obviously I'd rather wait until the tank's cycled, but if not... Yeah. Don't wanna be kicking myself a few months down the track, hehe!


----------



## Chard56

I saw a Silver White and Black Dragon Halfmoon at a local store and went back to get it the next day and of coarse it was gone. Last week it was a Purple Plakat Elephant Ear and I had just splurged on some extra groceries. Never fails. I feel that if you have the extra money and feel that you may lose out on it, go for it!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Fenghuang said:


> The male's fins don't look too great, but the colours.... Like koi fish. Sigh. I want a whole sorority of females like the female. In different colours of course. I'd set the tank up like a miniature koi pond.


I could just DIE for a girl like this... I love koi, and the spotted coloring... Dalmatian or whatever else its called, lol. LOVE it! (I may be too picky. I don't see a lot of fish that have that "wow" factor for me, ha.) I really like females/PKs, not too into DTs or VTs (even though I have one and I love him to death - got him from Walmart back when VTs were all they had). I also seem to like lighter, but still vibrant colors best.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Sparrowhawk said:


> Yeah, I don't want to regret not buying him, which is why I was asking if pretties like him are seen reasonably regularly, because obviously I'd rather wait until the tank's cycled, but if not... Yeah. Don't wanna be kicking myself a few months down the track, hehe!


Not sure if you know this, but just make sure you contact Jodi-Lea/Fishchick *before* purchasing any fish from AB. You have to pay her $22/27 a fish to bring into Australia, and then it has to spend 7 days in quarantine before being mailed out to you. 

So it ends up being at least $40 extra on top of the betta's purchase price. She's the only one that I know of that can bring fish in from AB. I deal with her all the time and she is great.


----------



## Sparrowhawk

LittleBettaFish said:


> Not sure if you know this, but just make sure you contact Jodi-Lea/Fishchick *before* purchasing any fish from AB. You have to pay her $22/27 a fish to bring into Australia, and then it has to spend 7 days in quarantine before being mailed out to you.
> 
> So it ends up being at least $40 extra on top of the betta's purchase price. She's the only one that I know of that can bring fish in from AB. I deal with her all the time and she is great.


Yup, I emailed her earlier today. As it happens, there won't be another shipment happening until mid-late February, so if I wait for a more appropriate time to purchase the little guy, he might not be there. Of course I'm going to wait until the appropriate time (who wants to be a pain in the backside for people?) so fingers crossed either him or one of his siblings will still be up for sale!



The extra cost isn't really that concerning for me, as I'm willing to invest in a fish that "speaks to me" if you get my meaning. What is concerning is the possibility of it being DOA, though I know that's completely out of my hands and I've gotta just take the chance.

EDIT: Hey LBF, which postage method do you choose? From the couple of options given (assuming I've read everything correctly) I'm unsure which would be safest for the trip to Melbourne...


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I probably have had at least 50 fish purchased from/through Jodi-Lea over the course of two or so years, and of that I have had only one DOA at my house. This was because the bottoms had exploded out of both bags and the fish had been found in amongst the newspaper dead. 

I did have some DOAs when my wild bettas had to come from Indonesia to Bangkok to be shipped out (they died in Bangkok). However, these were replaced free of charge by the seller. 

I always get Jodi-Lea to send my fish via Australia Post, but that is because our local post office is pretty good at getting parcels safely to you. I believe Fastaway is the other option, but I've never used them. 

Jodi-Lea is great at what she does. I've had sensitive wild bettas shipped from her shop up in QLD and spawn the same day they arrive at my house. All her fish are kept in tip-top shape while they are with her.


----------



## Sparrowhawk

LittleBettaFish said:


> I probably have had at least 50 fish purchased from/through Jodi-Lea over the course of two or so years, and of that I have had only one DOA at my house. This was because the bottoms had exploded out of both bags and the fish had been found in amongst the newspaper dead.
> 
> I did have some DOAs when my wild bettas had to come from Indonesia to Bangkok to be shipped out (they died in Bangkok). However, these were replaced free of charge by the seller.
> 
> I always get Jodi-Lea to send my fish via Australia Post, but that is because our local post office is pretty good at getting parcels safely to you. I believe Fastaway is the other option, but I've never used them.
> 
> Jodi-Lea is great at what she does. I've had sensitive wild bettas shipped from her shop up in QLD and spawn the same day they arrive at my house. All her fish are kept in tip-top shape while they are with her.


Oooh, that's excellent news! Being my first time getting a fish imported I'm a bit nervy, call me silly if you wish! Hehe. Hmm. Probably going to go with Fastaway, our post office is awful at actually bringing stuff to the door. Apparently walking a few metres up a path and buzzing our flat number at the intercom is too much work, so they just leave notes at the letterbox for us to go and collect parcels. The one time I've had things sent by Fastaway, their guy was very polite and came straight up to the door. I envy those whose AusPost local offices actually have their people deliver things!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

We did have a guy who used to walk up to our door (I was actually home at the time but too chicken to call him out) with a 'missed delivery' slip in hand and just leave it on the doorstep without even knocking. He never even carried the parcel with him. 

My mum was always complaining to the post office about him. Our new guy is much nicer although I think he thought I was drug trafficking or something because I had a delivery sometimes once every week and a whole mountain of polystyrene boxes down the sideway. 

Our Fastaway courier knows me by name haha. He has delivered parcels so many times here. 

I can't see your picture anymore, but who was the seller of the white male you were interested in?


----------



## Sparrowhawk

LittleBettaFish said:


> We did have a guy who used to walk up to our door (I was actually home at the time but too chicken to call him out) with a 'missed delivery' slip in hand and just leave it on the doorstep without even knocking. He never even carried the parcel with him.
> 
> My mum was always complaining to the post office about him. Our new guy is much nicer although I think he thought I was drug trafficking or something because I had a delivery sometimes once every week and a whole mountain of polystyrene boxes down the sideway.
> 
> Our Fastaway courier knows me by name haha. He has delivered parcels so many times here.
> 
> I can't see your picture anymore, but who was the seller of the white male you were interested in?


The seller's name was Patsayawan, and the fish is now under a new listing, apparently the time allotted expired and the fish wasn't sold. It taunts me! (Only saying that 'cause I can't buy the little dude yet, hehe)

The delivery guys who don't even bother to get the parcel out of the truck are unbelievable! One time was worse than that though, had a box with a few java ferns delivered, and was watching the tracking on the website. Said it was "out for delivery" so I waited patiently for the buzz. All of a sudden, the site said "delivery successful" but no buzz. I went downstairs and checked the letterbox, and the guy had shoved the box in there so the first half of it was completely squashed... Must've taken more effort to shove it in there than it would've to ring the doorbell! Imagine if it had been a fishie...


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Ah, I had a few of Patsayawan's fish in the past and they are nice. Never dealt with him as a seller though. He does a mean fancy marble HMPK. 

I love the colouring on this male (even if he doesn't have top notch form)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1359596431

Would have got him if I wasn't living on the fishy poverty line haha


----------



## Sparrowhawk

The colouring on that one is very pretty!


----------



## madmonahan

Wow, gorgeous...:shock:


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

He's so pretty! The black tips on his fins would bother me, though. Those are supposed to be there, right? Lol.


----------



## Sparrowhawk

AyalaCookiejar said:


> He's so pretty! The black tips on his fins would bother me, though. Those are supposed to be there, right? Lol.


Haha, whenever I see awesome multi-coloured fish with black edges on fins I always think twice before thinking about purchasing, 'cause I'd always be paranoid... >_>


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Yeah I was thinking that that is likely his coloring but HOW WOULD YOU KNOW?! Haha, he is so pretty but I'd feel like maybe he's got fin rot all the time and I wouldn't be able to tell!


----------



## madmonahan

I have fallen in love with this guy...want want want!!!!! >.<http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1359292063

oh and him...http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1359409374


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I love that first one!! So pretty


----------



## madmonahan

Right? I'm drooling over him.


----------



## shawnee

that first one is kool


----------



## Hallyx

The dilemma of not having a tank cycled when you want to buy stock is easily solved.

Buy your pretty fish. Add him to his permanent home and do appropriate water changes. Fishless cycle a filter and some additional media in a bucket or spare tank. When it's cycled, transfer the filter to your display tank.

Easy. And you'll never have to let another one get away because of not having a cycled tank.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Except in Australia 'pure' ammonia is next to impossible to find. Only place I have seen it charges a pretty steep price for a bottle because it was 'specially' designed for fishless cycling. 

When I mentioned fishless cycling on a Australian betta forum it was like I was speaking in a foreign language. I think members from the planted forum have a better grasp of what it is.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Yeah but people have done fishless cycles using fish food or shrimp... Takes longer but it does work.


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Hallyx said:


> The dilemma of not having a tank cycled when you want to buy stock is easily solved.
> 
> Buy your pretty fish. Add him to his permanent home and do appropriate water changes. Fishless cycle a filter and some additional media in a bucket or spare tank. When it's cycled, transfer the filter to your display tank.
> 
> Easy. And you'll never have to let another one get away because of not having a cycled tank.


I feel rather stupid for not thinking of that! Thank you for that advice. ^.^



LittleBettaFish said:


> Except in Australia 'pure' ammonia is next to impossible to find. Only place I have seen it charges a pretty steep price for a bottle because it was 'specially' designed for fishless cycling.
> 
> When I mentioned fishless cycling on a Australian betta forum it was like I was speaking in a foreign language. I think members from the planted forum have a better grasp of what it is.


Yeah, I had a look around for some pure ammonia with little to no success. I found some on eBay from an Aussie seller, but I'm not sure how reliable that'd be for actually being pure ammonia... Though I am tempted.


----------



## Hallyx

In my experience, cycling with fishfood or shrimp does not take any longer than with pure ammonia. It's just a smelly, nasty mess which can also promote a Saprolegnia mold infestation.

When cycling, what takes the longest is waiting for the nitrifying bacteria to fall out of the sky into your tank. Whatever you use to provide ammonia takes about the same amount of time if you're working in the range of 2.0 to 4.0 ppm, as is usually advised.. 

Using the right _bacteria in a bottle_ can cut your cycling time in half, if you're lucky. But not much more than that. Nor is there any advantage to quickening your cycle that I can see.

Once you cycle a tank/filter, you'll always have live bacteria to seed further tanks. You won't need ammonia after that unless you plan to grow a large colony for heavy-stocking purposes, more than a typical Betta environment.

Sorry this got onto the AB thread, but it might be useful.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Yeah I do that with my goldfish tank haha. It is the mother of all seeded filter media as I have four large power filters running. 

We do have a couple of Aussie brand bacteria supplements I have been keen to test out, but only other one we can really get here are Stability (did not work at all for me) and a couple of the cheaper definitely don't work ones. 

To keep it AB related, here is a nice female I would snatch up if I had the money

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1359896239


----------



## lilchiwolf

Get ready for pretty boys!!!


----------



## aemaki09

I almost dont believe that this is real.
Link below.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1359733189


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

aemaki09 said:


> I almost dont believe that this is real.
> Link below.
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1359733189


Lol, well the seller has nothing but positive feedback. Never heard of an "alien" Betta myself, though.


----------



## titolatino1970

has anyone seen this vt hes hot 











heres the link to the auction
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1359897662


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

titolatino1970 said:


> has anyone seen this vt hes hot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the link to the auction
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1359897662


Well, in not a huge VT fan but my god, he is beautiful! LOVELOVELOVE the coloring!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

He is nice. Would look even nicer if he marbled out with a bit of a darker blue on his body.


----------



## aemaki09

AyalaCookiejar said:


> Lol, well the seller has nothing but positive feedback. Never heard of an "alien" Betta myself, though.


 
I know it has to be real, but I've never seen one with neon green before so I am somewhat in shock!
If I could get a female to match him I would put a bid in instantly


----------



## kfryman

AyalaCookiejar said:


> Lol, well the seller has nothing but positive feedback. Never heard of an "alien" Betta myself, though.


Its just to make the fish seem unique to someone that is a new breeder or doesn't know any better. If you saw something called an alien betta it would get your attention


----------



## Phaydra

LittleBettaFish said:


> Except in Australia 'pure' ammonia is next to impossible to find. Only place I have seen it charges a pretty steep price for a bottle because it was 'specially' designed for fishless cycling.
> 
> When I mentioned fishless cycling on a Australian betta forum it was like I was speaking in a foreign language. I think members from the planted forum have a better grasp of what it is.


Maybe you can find a company closer to you that sells Dr.Tim's products or check out janitorial supply companies for it locally. All janitorial supply stores sell Ammonium Chloride. I know you will find it cheaper there then you will some fish store selling it as a specialty item.
* 
http://www.amazon.com/DrTims-Aquatics-Ammonium-chloride-Aquarium/dp/B006MP4QG6
*


----------



## Fenghuang

His colours are so perfect.


----------



## Signature Farms

aemaki09 said:


> I know it has to be real, but I've never seen one with neon green before so I am somewhat in shock!
> If I could get a female to match him I would put a bid in instantly


I just bought a yello boy from that seller and he offered a matching female. You should email him and ask if he has any to match that boy!


----------



## Skyrocket Moon

Fenghuang said:


> His colours are so perfect.


He looks like he got Googly eyes stuck to him LOL!








This guy too maybe people on aquibid stick googly eyes on them to cover them up. It really does feel Photoshopped on to me.
And I play with Photoshop a lot and have college courses in it. I wouldn't put a bid in for those guys if I where you those eyes are lies.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

I want this fish. Now. I want to breed him. I want to make TON of little fry from him. I want to sell all but a few of his fry so I can keep them and love them and him forever!!!


----------



## katmandew

I just came across Aquabid last night and this thread this morning. I had planned on asking if anyone used Aquabid or Ebay to purchase Bettas. I've seen some really nice fish on Aquabid. Can anyone tell me their experience with purchasing Bettas on either site?


----------



## Phaydra

I use Aquabid. I prefer Aquabid because the tends to be less stock photos of bettas and I feel the bidding is more controlled there. Ebay tends to get more bidding bots and scams. Aquabid is a smaller community and that means it's easier to catch the people who would use such software and tactics to increase their sells. The draw back of course is there is less variety. There are good sellers on Ebay and I have seen more then a few Bettas that make me drool. I just find Aquabid more covenant for my lifestyle.


----------



## katmandew

Great thank you! I may be a little paranoid buying a fish online when you can't really see them, but it has to be better than using a box store. I did notice one or two auctions listed the age of the fish while others don't really give any information.


----------



## Signature Farms

I've purchased a few fish from AquaBid and have never had a problem with a seller. All fish were as in the photos (one was even better looking!) and everything went just fine!


----------



## katmandew

Good to know thanks! I've seen some real beauties!


----------



## Chard56

As a seller I find Aquabid to be easier to deal with and put my auctions on. From the Bettas I've seen on ebay they are more expensive. I've listed on ebay several times and never sold a one. I got charged a few dollars for listing and like I said I never sold anything so I won't be using them again. I have sold thousands of Bettas on Aquabid the last two and a half years. I couldn't ask for a better site.


----------



## katmandew

I think I saw some of your posts! I looked up the seller information from different sellers and for the most part everyone seems to be on the up and up. When it's time for a new Betta (after my tank is cycled) I'll be looking for you


----------



## blu the betta

ayala i love your veiltail betta.


----------



## PiscinePeacocks

Just to offer another perspective on the AB vs. eBay debate: 
I have sold most of my bettas on eBay just due to the fact that I was more familiar with eBay and they did seem to have more controls than AB did that I was able to tell at the time. My bettas have been reasonably priced at opening and a small handful sold at prices that were higher due to legitimate interest. I myself, would never think to use a backhanded tactic to pad my prices as this is definitely an immoral activity and I think karma will catch up to the sellers that do these things eventually. My integrity it too valuable to me personally.

I have had many smooth and pleasant transactions with customers and did achieve Top Rated seller status due to high customer satisfaction. The only time a "stock" photo would ever be used is if I was selling in lots of several fish. So the photo was of my actual fish, but a sampling to give an idea of what the fish looked like. This was always clearly stated in the listing. Individual sale fish were always of the exact fish you were to receive.
One perplexing aspect I found (and a negative) is that there were more than a few people (usually 0 feedback ratings) that would bid and never follow through. This was extremely frustrating as a seller and I could never wrap my head around why people would do such a thing. I am sure this happens on AB as well at times. You learn to spot them after a while though.

I have also bought plenty of breeding stock from eBay as well as from AB and have had for the majority, really good experiences with this with excellent sellers. So basically, I think that there are plenty of sellers on the up and up on both sites but no matter where you go, there is always the possibility of running into bad eggs as is the inherent nature of on-line auctions in general. When I am in the buyer seat I always scrutinize the seller's feedback before placing a bid.

So this is just from one sellers and sometimes buyers point of view to add to the debate. Now that I am more familiar with AB I will likely venture to sell on AB as well next batch but will also continue to sell with eBay also until one proves to be better than another over time. At this point though I think both sites have their merits and some really beautiful fish to be had


----------



## katmandew

I agree it's important to check the seller's feedback as that will give you a good idea of who's reputable and who's not. You made some good points and I guess it's what you feel most comfortable with. When I'm ready to buy a fish I'll give my feedback on here on which site I used and how the transaction went. Thanks for your input.


----------



## pittipuppylove

I think this eBay boy is absolutely gorgeous and love his color. My problem? The cloudiness over his eyes isn't just a trick of the light - his seller has him listed for $65 as a rare "snake eye" betta and brags that it's such a rare, beautiful trait. I don't know if that's a genetic defect or not, but if it is there's a darn good reason it's rare since he's surely visually impaired to some extent. 









On a lighter note, I think this boy is very cool:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chard56

*Opaque Eyes*

That is a not so rare opaque color covering his eyes from the Dragon and Platinum genes. He is almost blind now and will surely be completely blind soon. Gold and Copper Bettas can have that problem in certain lines. For the seller to try and sell a defective handicapped Betta like that and pawn it off as special makes me sick!


----------



## pittipuppylove

Ah, I think I have heard that that can happen in certain lines - guess I thought that it didn't happen until later in life, and not in a younger fish like this one (seller claims he's 3.5 months). Not saying he couldn't make a decent pet for someone who knows what they're getting into, but $65 for a handicapped fish is just sad and wrong.

Dunno if I'm just paying more attention or what, but it seems like more and more eBay betta listings are for fish that have some issues - there's the one above, plus several with wonky scales and/or rays, and a couple who are either wierd DTs or have really torn-up tails.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phaydra

Does anyone know if dragons with no mask are less likely to develop this problem? I always wondered about that. I bought my coppers without mask in some hope it may lessen their chance to get eye plates. 

Pitt they are very eye catching though.


----------



## Phaydra

Pitt you got me looking on Ebay. I know this guy list on Aquabid too. He has the same female listed twice on Ebay. The three marks on her side give it away.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Copper-half...785?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cce7614a1
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Purple-copp...762?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cceafe93a


----------



## Silverrealm

Although not from Aquabid... Fell in love with these two!


----------



## Silverrealm

This one is beautiful too!


----------



## Chard56

Phaydra said:


> Does anyone know if dragons with no mask are less likely to develop this problem? I always wondered about that. I bought my coppers without mask in some hope it may lessen their chance to get eye plates.
> 
> Pitt they are very eye catching though.


 I have 6th generation Red Gold (Fire) Dragons and have never had any problems with coloring on their eyes. I've done several outcrosses to non-Dragon lines too so that may be the key by not inbreeding or line breeding them. A lot of my Fire Dragons are piebald or Monkey faced as some call them and they do not have the heavy Dragon scaling on their heads. That too may be a factor in eye coloring. Many sellers have photos with several different angles showing the extent of the Dragon scaling to show how complete the coverage is. I think that's why the eyes can become colored or even scale over. It's too bad the Red arrows on this ones cheek were not on his forehead pointing down. I could sell him as the Avatar Betta! LOL!


----------



## madmonahan

I love this guy!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1360206601


----------



## Silverrealm

SillyCone said:


> $220 for a wild betta... 1 bid already.. dang :V!
> 
> It's a nice betta but 220?!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettas&1307688892


So weird looking!
This one is stunning for a wild type!


----------



## madmonahan

Oh no this guy!!! :0

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1360158244


----------



## aemaki09

Madmonahan:: that boy is GORGEOUS! I saw him yesterday and was in love


----------



## madmonahan

Which one?


----------



## Option

Beware...looks like a marble. So who knows what it will look like tomorrow.




madmonahan said:


> Oh no this guy!!! :0
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1360158244


----------



## aemaki09

madmonahan said:


> Which one?


 
the one in the link option quoted.
Gorgeous! But option is correct, definitely a marble, will probably keep those same colors, but not iin the same pattern.

The boy in my profile pic looked completely different when I got him, and now, than what his AB pic looked like because of the marbling.


----------



## aemaki09

Chard56 said:


> I have 6th generation Red Gold (Fire) Dragons and have never had any problems with coloring on their eyes. I've done several outcrosses to non-Dragon lines too so that may be the key by not inbreeding or line breeding them. A lot of my Fire Dragons are piebald or Monkey faced as some call them and they do not have the heavy Dragon scaling on their heads. That too may be a factor in eye coloring. Many sellers have photos with several different angles showing the extent of the Dragon scaling to show how complete the coverage is. I think that's why the eyes can become colored or even scale over. It's too bad the Red arrows on this ones cheek were not on his forehead pointing down. I could sell him as the Avatar Betta! LOL!


 
Chard, I've been wanting one of these guys from you for a long time!! They are soo interesting!! I'm thinking about having you add one of these guys to my order, but have to see how much money I can come up with first.

An avatar betta would be awesome!


----------



## Phaydra

pittipuppylove said:


> I think this eBay boy is absolutely gorgeous and love his color. My problem? The cloudiness over his eyes isn't just a trick of the light - his seller has him listed for $65 as a rare "snake eye" betta and brags that it's such a rare, beautiful trait. I don't know if that's a genetic defect or not, but if it is there's a darn good reason it's rare since he's surely visually impaired to some extent.


After seeing this I contacted the seller. I explained that was excessive scaling over the eye and not his true eye color. He took the auction down and is donating the fish to a charity auction with as a non breeding pet that is blind. I think we will see better listing from him in the future.


----------



## aemaki09

Phaydra said:


> After seeing this I contacted the seller. I explained that was excessive scaling over the eye and not his true eye color. He took the auction down and is donating the fish to a charity auction with as a non breeding pet that is blind. I think we will see better listing from him in the future.


Nice job! I'm glad the seller cared to take him down


----------



## Option

The scaling over the eyes....I've noticed it alot with dragon scales. Does this trait only seem to affect dragon scale varieties?


----------



## pittipuppylove

Phaydra said:


> After seeing this I contacted the seller. I explained that was excessive scaling over the eye and not his true eye color. He took the auction down and is donating the fish to a charity auction with as a non breeding pet that is blind. I think we will see better listing from him in the future.


That's great! Hopefully the guy was just misinformed and will try to avoid that trait from now on


----------



## bettabunny

The fish is still listed on ebay. He hasn't taken him down yet... he is now listed as $20.


----------



## MiyuMikaelson

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1360214370

Well he's gorgeous. Haha. I love the quality Betta Akapes brings. (Obviously because I bought Klaus from them. xD )


----------



## Phaydra

bettabunny said:


> The fish is still listed on ebay. He hasn't taken him down yet... he is now listed as $20.


He will eventually lose his eyesight due to this condition. You will have to feed him live food once his vision is completely gone. He can eat live food by detecting it with his senses. Please don't bid on him if you do not think you can give him a good home. Right now he is doing well and can see just fine.  Super cool betta to own. Awesome colors and patterns. I am donating 100% of the proceeds from this sale to charity. So please don't hesitate to bid. Money will be given to my youth group at a local church.

He did add this.



MiyuMikaelson said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1360214370
> 
> Well he's gorgeous. Haha. I love the quality Betta Akapes brings. (Obviously because I bought Klaus from them. xD )


I know I love checking out his website and he's always answers my question no matter how much I pester him. I've bought 3 off him so far. They always travel so well too.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I have a blind fish... They are fun but require some extra work. I wouldn't give up Bahari for anything...


----------



## MiyuMikaelson

Phaydra said:


> I know I love checking out his website and he's always answers my question no matter how much I pester him. I've bought 3 off him so far. They always travel so well too.




This probably sounds like a dumb question; but do you know the approximate ages of the fish he sells? I've been wondering about Klaus' age. But I feel bad asking lots of questions.


----------



## Phaydra

MiyuMikaelson said:


> This probably sounds like a dumb question; but do you know the approximate ages of the fish he sells? I've been wondering about Klaus' age. But I feel bad asking lots of questions.


6 months on most of them give or take. So prepare for a long life together. I remember Dalish seemed so dainty but he wasn't fully grown. Even Dandelion is a touch smaller then my Petco boys. Star was a bit older but he had her for sell for a bit before I decided to get her.

So hard not to fall in love with his coppers. He has them in a such a variety of colors.


----------



## aemaki09

Hey phaydra, how do you contact a seller on eBay? I am considering bidding on that boy. He would make a great pet and I'd rather him go to me, someone with atleast a little knowledge on how to take care of blind bettas, than someone else that doesn't know what they are getting into. But I can only do that if he will ship priority so I have to ask. I can't afford a $35 shipping fee right now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phaydra

aemaki09 said:


> Hey phaydra, how do you contact a seller on eBay? I am considering bidding on that boy. He would make a great pet and I'd rather him go to me, someone with atleast a little knowledge on how to take care of blind bettas, than someone else that doesn't know what they are getting into. But I can only do that if he will ship priority so I have to ask. I can't afford a $35 shipping fee right now.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



On the Question and Answer window there is ask a question link. I would find it awesome if you did buy him. He would have a loving home. If I could take on another I would buy him but I am at my max for tanks atm.


----------



## aemaki09

I must need to be on an actual computer instead of eBay mobile to do it.
I would love to take him, or someone else on here to, since there are a few people here that already have blind bettas to answer any questions about keeping the poor boy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Silverrealm

This one is just wow! 








And a cute Female:


----------



## Silverrealm

Oooooh!


----------



## Silverrealm

What a nice body colour from Aquastar71!


----------



## Phaydra

They are all beautiful. The first male and female would make pretty fry.


----------



## Silverrealm

OH NO! I just fell in love!


----------



## madmonahan

Aahh!!! Dieing inside!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1360341010


----------



## Silverrealm

EmmyFishyPoo said:


> Sorry if someones already posted this guy....don't overally feel like going through all 300something pages even though the pictures are lovely xD And way..... DROOL '
> Arrrrg I WANT O.O


I agree with you I got through 192 pages over the last day  But I am now falling asleep on my desk!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

madmonahan said:


> Aahh!!! Dieing inside!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1360341010


LOL Dem lips. >


----------



## madmonahan

Haha, I love his lips. He looks so cute! XD


----------



## SageMyster

Just purchased this boy today! He arrives on the 13th! Soooo excited. <33


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Ohhh how pretty!!!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1360782787

So pretty!!!


----------



## MiyuMikaelson

Hadoken Kitty said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1360782787
> 
> So pretty!!!


Wooooooooooow! Yeah, very pretty!


----------



## madmonahan

SageMyster said:


> Just purchased this boy today! He arrives on the 13th! Soooo excited. <33


He is fabulous!!! :tanshades:


----------



## dramaqueen

Agreed!


----------



## Viva

Love this hmpk!


----------



## madmonahan

Why do I go on AB?? :shake:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1360648514


----------



## Afayed

SO. MUCH. WANT.

The white tips, so cute QAQ<3333333333333

How much does shipping usually cost?!?


----------



## aemaki09

Afayed said:


> SO. MUCH. WANT.
> 
> The white tips, so cute QAQ<3333333333333
> 
> How much does shipping usually cost?!?


For importing from the Transhipper to your door it's abou $25 for priority, and like $45 for overnight I think


----------



## SirIsaacNewton

Not yet bought anything from here but I've had my eye on this guy.


----------



## ravenwinds

Madmonhan....I get bored so I think why not? Totally hazardous to your psyche!
BTW: been drooling over the green/black/white BF HM from phusit last couple of days...and that blue/mustard HM from Blimp33 has made me start reevaluating tank space since I now have 3 gorgeous mustard/purple/blue girls from Alex! They are full of eggs and was going to start tempting my Aquastar mustard/purple HM with them 
Hmmm...how many bettas is too many?


----------



## titolatino1970

peep this very hot


----------



## popcorndeer

what are you talking about a alien betta?


----------



## popcorndeer

BeautifulBetta said:


> Whoa he's so cool  That yellow is pretty sweet.
> 
> Two different coloured eyes?
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1334368023


 
oh my goodness want want want want now look at its fins:shock:


----------



## callistra




----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Wow I feel immature for giggling at one of the beta seller names....

Just got this pretty fella in the mail (like, two days ago) from aquabid. He's literally twice as big as my pet store betta! I knew Dovahkiin was little, but compared to Double-O-Bubbles (the AB fish), he looks like a baby!


----------



## ravenwinds

Congrats Hadoken Kitty! He's gorgeous 

Callistra:...I recently bought 2 CTs....could be twins with 2 you just posted! The first one you posted looks like "Ocean Sunset" with the blues and yellow/oranges. The yellow with orange and red streaks in fins looks a lot like "Ember" :
Now I'll have to go onto AB to see if they are spawn siblings!


----------



## callistra

Great! I love crowntails. I don't have any at the moment, though. I REALLY love the last orange one I posted.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1360600217

Here's another gorgeous looking crowntail male


----------



## madmonahan

callistra said:


>


Who is this seller?!?


----------



## VictorP

What's wrong with rattanaporn's hm? The gill plate looks a bit wonky IMO.


----------



## Chard56

VictorP said:


> What's wrong with rattanaporn's hm? The gill plate looks a bit wonky IMO.


 I wasn't going to say anything but since you brought it up. It is a little wonky, but look at that spoon head! I could eat cereal with that thing!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Is this a female!?

If so...SHE IS GOING TO BE MINE.

If not...I'm crying on the inside.

http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashm1361112964.jpg


----------



## ravenwinds

Callistra: I love that last CT you posted as well...sorry to say farmfish has done it again and helped create a Monet rendition of a fish I recently purchased! Ember doesn't hold a candle to that male!...Heehee...sorry gotta laugh it off...

Chard: I agree with you on that one. In fact, I've seen few of that seller's fish that didn't seem wrong somewhere....just a bit wonky or really bad, but something was up with all of them 
Oh, I also wanted to let you know that I think your fire dragons are breathtaking! And I love the "avatar" male you showed on this thread a couple of pages ago.


----------



## Chard56

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Is this a female!?
> 
> If so...SHE IS GOING TO BE MINE.
> 
> If not...I'm crying on the inside.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashm1361112964.jpg


 Wow! She is gorgeous! I'd snatch that up in a second if I thought I had a male to equal her. @ Ravenwinds: Thanks! That Avatar Fire Dragon, is that the one with the arrows on his gill plates? I didn't know if anyone knew what I was talking about. The Avatar from the last airbender. I've been arguing with a couple people on one of the forums about my Fire Dragons being Dragons or Metallic. Just because they can't see thick White scaling they don't think I should call them Dragons. After 6 generations and crossing with several Dragon lines to get the Gold and Red over the White Dragon scales to have that illusion of living flame just to have my sales thread spammed doen't set well. They are intitled to their opinion but you know what they say about opinions.


----------



## Phaydra

Chard56 said:


> Wow! She is gorgeous! I'd snatch that up in a second if I thought I had a male to equal her. @ Ravenwinds: Thanks! That Avatar Fire Dragon, is that the one with the arrows on his gill plates? I didn't know if anyone knew what I was talking about. The Avatar from the last airbender. I've been arguing with a couple people on one of the forums about my Fire Dragons being Dragons or Metallic. Just because they can't see thick White scaling they don't think I should call them Dragons. After 6 generations and crossing with several Dragon lines to get the Gold and Red over the White Dragon scales to have that illusion of living flame just to have my sales thread spammed doen't set well. They are intitled to their opinion but you know what they say about opinions.


You have a pretty little copper CT female I am still kicking my self over not buying. Hurry up and breed more


----------



## ravenwinds

Chard: yes, that's the one! Kinda looks like the arrows on Ang's arm, since there are two  ...That sucks about spamming your sell thread with arguments over dragon vs. Metallic....I've seen many (and have a couple) of dragons without the thick white scales which I don't really like anyway!


----------



## SunnyBettaGirl

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1360752256


----------



## SunnyBettaGirl

This one is beautiful too:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1360856541


----------



## Viva

Really loving these CTs everyone is posting! I don't see many tri-color CTs, which I love!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

What's going on with this dude's fins...?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Hadoken Kitty said:


> What's going on with this dude's fins...?


Oh my gosh that's FIN ROT.


----------



## SunnyBettaGirl

:greenyay:Hadoken Kitty, totally off-topic, but I really love your signature quote


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

LOL thank you!


----------



## Fenghuang

Oh, how they taunt me...


----------



## aemaki09

That last girl before me is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Fenghuang

There. Are. So. Many. Of. Them. @[email protected]

Why are the most gorgeous females all outside the states? Was your female imported, aemaki?


----------



## madmonahan

Hadoken Kitty said:


> What's going on with this dude's fins...?


It might be finrot, but he is breathtaking...0-O


----------



## Phaydra

Fenghuang said:


> There. Are. So. Many. Of. Them. @[email protected]
> 
> Why are the most gorgeous females all outside the states? Was your female imported, aemaki?


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1360816663
She is not in the US but she makes me think of your boy


----------



## Fenghuang

"My boy?" Which one?  (unless you weren't talking to me...)

She's very pretty though.


----------



## Crowntails

I am so tempted to get a betta form Aquabid. They are just so mg:


----------



## Phaydra

Fenghuang said:


> "My boy?" Which one?  (unless you weren't talking to me...)
> 
> She's very pretty though.


Your avatar picture. She isn't mustard gas but she is the closest I've seen to the look of his tail.


----------



## ravenwinds

Hadoken Kitty: I don't think it's fin rot, although it might be (kind of hard to tell). That breeder tends to have black edged fins on his mustards and spiky dorsals (is it just me, or are we seeing more and more spiky dorsals?) on his "big fin" line.

Fenghuang: don't get that 1st male listed (the marble orange/green HM male)! He has a pretty pronounced spoon shaped head and although he could just be fat, he looks very bloated and, about 2 steps from pineconing.  which sucks because his colors are stunning! I agree with aemaki (sorry if I misspelled your name) the last blue marble you put up (in same post as the male I was just writing about.)...she is stunning!


----------



## Crowntails

I was just looking at Aquabid and came across a couple *gorgeous* fish!

View attachment 76812









^^ I really want him omg!







Him too agh!







Just wow isn't he a beauty!







I'll take him too :-D


----------



## Fenghuang

That second to last PK has amazing colours.



Phaydra said:


> Your avatar picture. She isn't mustard gas but she is the closest I've seen to the look of his tail.


Oh, I see. I'll take that as a compliment then, because she's a very good looking betta. <3



ravenwinds said:


> Fenghuang: don't get that 1st male listed (the marble orange/green HM male)! He has a pretty pronounced spoon shaped head and although he could just be fat, he looks very bloated and, about 2 steps from pineconing.  which sucks because his colors are stunning! I agree with aemaki (sorry if I misspelled your name) the last blue marble you put up (in same post as the male I was just writing about.)...she is stunning!


Yeah, I realized after posting. Sigh, his colours are unbelievable though.


----------



## ravenwinds

Yeah, they are...didn't think I would like color combo based on his title description, but he looks like a water colour painting! (yes, i've done that too...only realizing flaw after I posted...at least I haven't purchased it or bid on it AND then realized flaws 
I try to tell myself to always look twice, then once more (at least)


----------



## Fenghuang

I'm too nervous to buy from another country. I will be that one person whose fish get lost in transit. Helps that I'm too poor to import anyway.

Girls like this make me wish I could:


----------



## Crowntails

That betta is quite a beauty.

I know right, I am afraid that the fish I end up ordering will arrive dead or get lost. I just can't, maybe someday when I got some money on my hands.


----------



## PiscinePeacocks

ravenwinds said:


> Hadoken Kitty: I don't think it's fin rot, although it might be (kind of hard to tell). That breeder tends to have black edged fins on his mustards and spiky dorsals (is it just me, or are we seeing more and more spiky dorsals?) on his "big fin" line.



A few in one of my newer spawns (the pair in my avatar picture) I noticed they developed those spikey dorsals, though they are not black edged. Neither parent displayed them in an obvious way - so I am guessing somewhere in their lineage it was in there - maybe some crowntail genes in the mix?. I do think they are pretty interesting and cool looking though :-D

Fenghuang & Crowntails: I was also very nervous to buy from another country as well. Seemed so much could go wrong and the time in travel, etc.. but I have now done it several times and the only issues I have had is a couple of fin nippings, but nothing too serious and the most recent one is that I was sent a female that decided to be a male. This was a bummer because I buy in sibling pairs if I can for breeding purposes. So I have been looking and looking and looking for a good replacement. I see that someone posted one of the girls I decided to bid on, she is a purty girl, isn't she! And I think the best match yet I have found so far (so hopefully I will win the auction)!








For me with buying overseas, the most important part was to have a transshipper that communicated well with me so I didn't feel so anxious about the whole process. As I have mentioned previous, Linda Olson does a great job with this - I haven't tried the others yet because I have been happy with Linda and my fish always arrive safe and sound! Lol I sound like an ad for her, but she really is great and was very patient with me being a nervous nelly the first few times! Plus bettas really do travel amazingly well!:-D

There are also some really lovely, more local bettas too - Chard has some beauties I took notice of while perusing the most dangerously tempting AB. I love the gold overlay - just gorgeous Chard!:-D


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

PiscinePeacocks said:


> A few in one of my newer spawns (the pair in my avatar picture) I noticed they developed those spikey dorsals, though they are not black edged. Neither parent displayed them in an obvious way - so I am guessing somewhere in their lineage it was in there - maybe some crowntail genes in the mix?. I do think they are pretty interesting and cool looking though :-D
> 
> Fenghuang & Crowntails: I was also very nervous to buy from another country as well. Seemed so much could go wrong and the time in travel, etc.. but I have now done it several times and the only issues I have had is a couple of fin nippings, but nothing too serious and the most recent one is that I was sent a female that decided to be a male. This was a bummer because I buy in sibling pairs if I can for breeding purposes. So I have been looking and looking and looking for a good replacement. I see that someone posted one of the girls I decided to bid on, she is a purty girl, isn't she! And I think the best match yet I have found so far (so hopefully I will win the auction)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me with buying overseas, the most important part was to have a transshipper that communicated well with me so I didn't feel so anxious about the whole process. As I have mentioned previous, Linda Olson does a great job with this - I haven't tried the others yet because I have been happy with Linda and my fish always arrive safe and sound! Lol I sound like an ad for her, but she really is great and was very patient with me being a nervous nelly the first few times! Plus bettas really do travel amazingly well!:-D
> 
> There are also some really lovely, more local bettas too - Chard has some beauties I took notice of while perusing the most dangerously tempting AB. I love the gold overlay - just gorgeous Chard!:-D


I really like Linda Olson as well. She was quick to reply when I was having a heart attack about Odahviing (my most recent fish), and she has worked with me every step of the way about multiple fish being shipped. She's always willing to talk through both email and phone. I haven't gotten a chance to use the other transhippers, but with Linda doing such a good job, and her being the closest to me, I don't see why I would.


----------



## Signature Farms

I use Linda as well and I'm very pleased. I've only had one fish not make it (something with the heat pack maybe? When he arrived the next day the box was *extremely* warm inside, and his poor baggie was also extremely warm. Warmer than its supposed to be. My luck... That was the guy I was most excited about getting!) she shipped my next guys overnite for free. I wouldn't use anyone else!


----------



## ravenwinds

Yay! I get to join in ads for Linda Olson as well!
She is wonderful and I won't use anyone else, even a couple that are closer to me!
Patient, efficient, and flexible...she is the perfect choice for first timers (and old hands as well 
I mentioned before that I tried Julie out California once and was less than pleased...she doesn't/didn't communicate well (and this was my 2nd overseas transaction, so I was still a nervous Nellie  and then she didn't calculate shipping so I had postage due on an Express delivery. I was new and figured that you had to choose the next/closest ship date...which is totally not true! The breeders work with you and will send fish to whatever transhipper you choose...I've even had them hold a fish after I paid (with no additional cost for 3 weeks until Linda's next ship date.
It comes down to knowing that my fish are safe and in the best possible hands with Linda.
PiscinePeacocks:
I don't know if she's still available but sirinut(?)farms had a blue and white marble with green/teal iridescence as well...thought she was gorgeous...looked similar to the girl you have bid on. I do the same thing and try to always buy a sibling female to go with the male!
Note: another breeder with some great bettas is Alex (polukoff)...check out "my bettas for sale!" Thread on this forum...also his girlfriend Bettascapes has awesome fish


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

What I would give for this fish.....


----------



## madmonahan

I saw one at PetSmart that looks so much like that one today.


----------



## ravenwinds

I was considering that "Floral" betta HM by kaimook but I noticed he's quite a bit spoon headed, so my daughter will be getting the other one she really liked.


----------



## Fenghuang

No, I do not have a problem. What are you doing about? :S


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

ravenwinds said:


> I was considering that "Floral" betta HM by kaimook but I noticed he's quite a bit spoon headed, so my daughter will be getting the other one she really liked.



Yea, I wouldn't breed him. I would only have him for his gorgeous colored fins. Though everyone in this house agrees that I don't need another male. xD


----------



## Signature Farms

That yellow one, fourth down, looks like my "Leopard" Betta!


----------



## ravenwinds

That's what my mom and husband say to me: "you don't need another one!" "oh no! Not another male!" LOL doesn't stop me too often...the other day I was in Petco and the staff was very busy w/customers that they just stopped in the middle of unloading boxes.
So, I walk by the fish counter where they bag your fish, etc...and there were like 25 tiny bags on the counter. They were like someone herded the fish into a corner of a bag and then heat sealed it off (like you do with a food saver at home). So inside these triangular shaped little sacks (where ALL edges/ sides were heat sealed) was a tiny bit of blue water (probably methyline blue medication) and one betta! Even when no one was moving the sacks, the bettas were constantly squirming in order to be covered in water!
The worst was watching like four of the sacks and realizing that they contained king bettas which are about 2inches long and very "hefty" in the body: only about HALF of the betta could be covered in the water at one time! Although at least my Petco puts the king bettas in a community tank with only a couple other fish.
The guy who helped me was cool and tried to do his best for his department but they aren't given much time or incentive to do right...its so sad...
So, of course I rescued one of these fish: a gorgeous turquoise/teal/royal blue BF HMDT...he looks like an exotic flower with his double tail creating another petal and his body and fin color ranges from turquoise to teal to green to royal blue with a black head and a quarter inch of white finishes off the edges of all his fins! I think someone wasn't looking when they consigned him to a Petco shipment...he is darn near perfect in conformation and he's very symmetrical!
The first thing my family starts on is "not another one!" Then I tell them the story and they're like "oh, poor things!" And then I show them this fish and they all stop talking because he just doesn't fit in the "not another one!" Category!


----------



## ravenwinds

I forgot to say: Fenghuang...how do you find these beauties? That second one down..WOW! Maybe he's not so symmetrical and he doesn't look perfect conformation wise...but his colors!! It's like he a thin stripe of every color imaginable in his fins...he's a Monet watercolor! Gorgeous.


----------



## Fenghuang

That's actually exactly what I was thinking! He's like a piece of artwork. Just went up yesterday. He's an Aquastar71 fish.

Do you have a picture of your lucky Petco find? He sounds very pretty.


----------



## wah543

Fenghuang said:


> No, I do not have a problem. What are you doing about? :S


:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:He looks amazing! would you happen to have the link to that one?


----------



## Fenghuang

Here you go, the seller is Aquastar71:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1360963725


----------



## wah543

Ahhh he's so amazing looking, if only I had enough money for shipping and everything


----------



## ravenwinds

Yeah he is amazing...and very tempting!
No, I don't have any pics of my new rescue yet...I'll try to get on task and get pics uploaded to my album here, give me a couple days.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Why do I do this to myself? LOOK AT THE CAUDAL ON HIM!!!


----------



## ravenwinds

Not just the caudal...look at his dorsal! And his ventral/anal fins are well matched as well...usually the lower fins are noticeably darker, some so much they appear to belong to a different fish! He is pretty symmetrical in color and shape


----------



## Hallyx

I agree, Stunning. But points off for the bumpy topline and those absurdly large pecs.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Hallyx said:


> I agree, Stunning. But points off for the bumpy topline and those absurdly large pecs.


I"m sure that was bred in on purpose. The whole EE craze and all.


----------



## Signature Farms

If you had a girl with nice finnage and an even top line you could easily breed out that EE and get some lovely babies.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Yea. I just bought another male today, though. So I officially have no more room for any more fish (unless I want to start treating them like farm fish).


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

So, guys, here come all of my fishes! Three females and one male. =D


----------



## Hallyx

Nice going, Kitty. I especially like that copper female. 

And you got the redhead. Congratulations.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Thank you. I should be getting them all about the same time. Pretty psyched to be able to introduce all the girls to my 20 gal at the same time! Should cut down on that whole pecking order for a little bit.

The red head's says it is still ongoing, but I spoke with the seller and he/she agreed to let me have her since I'd been the only bid for 5 days. xD


----------



## Chard56

Your Copper girl looked familiar at first and I thought it was one of mine. Here's a similar male.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Oh wow that is VERY similar! I'll cry if "she" turns out to have a beard and no ovaries. I don't have another tank. She (if she turns out to be a he) will have to be in a 1 gallon until I can figure out what to do with this situation.

Now I'm going to be paranoid until I have my fish. xD


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

And that was supposed to be four females. Apparently I need to go back to kindergarten.


----------



## Chard56

That's kind of what I was wondering. This other one is similar too. Maybe she just has very good Halfmoon finnage. These guys are Adult Plakat males so If your wanting a female.....


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

I really really hope so. I'm going to be so P.O.d if they're males. All the "females" that I purchased were labeled as so. I had a hard time believing that the red head wasn't just a PK, so I messaged the seller and he/she said she was a female...I guess I'll just have to wait and see for myself. If not, I'm definitely emailing as soon as I find out and demanding a re-fund, new fish, or SOMETHING. I am not one of those people who settle for something I didn't pay for, especially not gender wise and when the prices get this high.


----------



## homegrown terror

the copper one looks questionable, how old is (s)he? it looks like it could be a VERY young male, but that could just be the photo.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Someone put this male in a box and mail him to me. If ever it was possible to halt the marble gene this is the exact colour of betta that I love!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1361243471


----------



## ravenwinds

1: a page back, but Hallyx: right on the spots! We were definitely looking at same thing...Heehee "overgrown Pecs!" My thought was "maybe he should stop the steroids!" I don't get a whole lot of EE madness/craze....and I hate it when they're called "dumbos"
Anyway, its the Monet colors....take a bit of breeding to get most of the flaws smoothed out.

2: Hadoken kitty: awesome sorority in the works! I especially love redhead...she's gorgeous! Copper girl...yes I think its probably a girl since usually bettas are sold either REALLY young (which she isnt) or they are within a month of the 6mos mark. IMO anyway...so what its worth, I think they're girls  and the copper is very pretty, as well.

3: Chard, that last copper/red/gold plakat is magnificent....I keep going back to his crisp tail form and the pattern of it...sighs


----------



## paris38

How do you post pics of aquabid bettas?Sorry if this question has been asked.


----------



## Viva

Right click the image and select "Copy Image Location" and then paste that URL into the box that pops up when you attach an image with the little icon.


----------



## paris38

Ok thanks.


----------



## paris38

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1361193582
I am seriously considering buying him as I'm a huge veitail fan.Do you guys think he would change colors?


----------



## Chard56

3: Chard, that last copper/red/gold plakat is magnificent....I keep going back to his crisp tail form and the pattern of it...sighs[/quote]
Thank you. Did you notice that the cuadal is only a 2 ray. This obsesion with multiple ray branching only increases your chances of having Rose or Feathertails.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

paris38 said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1361193582
> I am seriously considering buying him as I'm a huge veitail fan.Do you guys think he would change colors?


He might get more purple is he does, but I really doubt he will. He doesn't really look marbled, but his fins are a little messy. Like, his caudal is a big too high, but if you really want him then you should get him. He'd be your fish to love anyways.


----------



## ravenwinds

If I were you, I would ask Chard...he has magnificent purple VTs etc....nice royal purple all the way to magenta....if he has any, they would be better (IMO)....and if you live in USA, no import fees, etc...


----------



## Crowntails

These guys are beauties

























































Why am I looking at them when I know I can't buy them/afford them? I can dream none the less.


----------



## Fenghuang

That black female... Gah. I want.

Closed auction. Google led me to his pictures. His fins aren't the best, but I really like the colour combination.


----------



## Hallyx

Chard56 said:


> ... Did you notice that the cuadal is only a 2 ray...


Yes, I did. And I was quite impressed with the spread on a standard 2-ray traditional Plakat.


----------



## ravenwinds

Chard: yes I did, as well! 
I,think people,tend to forget that before we came ( about 10-20+ generations ago) bettas had no trouble making gorgeous tails!

Word,of advice: keep it simple....Heehee....a simple betta, Hmm...
Look to the health of your betta, first, and don't muck it up with extra fancy tails that bring genetic issues


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

ravenwinds said:


> Chard: yes I did, as well!
> I,think people,tend to forget that before we came ( about 10-20+ generations ago) bettas had no trouble making gorgeous tails!
> 
> Word,of advice: keep .




I am so confused....


----------



## Chard56

Hadoken Kitty said:


> I am so confused....


We are talking about the ray branching in the caudal fin. The primary ray starts at the caudal peduncle and branches as it extends out to the end of the tailfin or caudal. The Copper Plakat I showed only had secondary ray splitting where the primary ray only splits once into two rays and still has a 180 degree caudal spread. Some caudal ray branching can split up to up to 5 times making 32 rays at the outer edge of the tailfin. After that I guess is where you get into Rosetails and Feathertail branching because there is no more room to branch.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Well, that makes more sense. 

Though I was just saying that I was confused about where the comment came from. :3

I'm just a confused person today I guess. D:


----------



## Chard56

Now don't try to confuse me I'm already there.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Chard56 said:


> Now don't try to confuse me I'm already there.


Is it possible to confuse someone who is already confused? xD

$50.00 for the first bid. $100.00 for buyout. I don't think it's worth it. Still a beautiful fish, though.


----------



## Chard56

Seriously, this Black warrior thing is a bit much. Yeah, they look cool but not $100 cool.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

I decided that I'm going to breed that red-head HM girl with my DTHM boy. That'll be my "black warrior" or whatever. I won't charge $100.00 though. -rolls eyes-


----------



## ravenwinds

Whenever I see "black warrior," I think that it should be called something else....I'd say "Ninja" so we'd know with just one word, we're talking about a black fish. But, in my eye, the "Ninja" would be a plakat or hmpk...a bit more simplistic fins (not that they are...but they look more "wash and wear" than an HM). 

I always see the HMs as elegant but flamboyant...and more feminine. And that deep, velvety black that absorbs light, sometimes with just a few rays of light like one or two stars managed to break through that deep, dark background....

Sorry to confuse, just rambling again . Just ignore me...

Oh, and I totally agree: he is pretty, although I think they went overboard on the caudal ray splitting just like we were talking about (rambling?) before! And $100 is way too much!


----------



## Silverrealm

Fenghuang said:


> No, I do not have a problem. What are you doing about? :S


ERMAGERD WHAT ARE YOU!? What would you guys classify this colour as?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Silverrealm said:


> ERMAGERD WHAT ARE YOU!? What would you guys classify this colour as?


I believe he is multicolor, but he isn't considered _good_ multicolor.


----------



## Silverrealm

Oh that is okay, I am not looking to breed, just want a few pretty fishes to oogle!


----------



## Silverrealm

This one is advertised as a Black Orchid. Now I gather "Black Orchid" is open to 
interpretation... but nonetheless this fish is interesting!


----------



## Silverrealm

Ooooooohhhhh....


----------



## Chard56

As far as I'm concerned that is Copper Black. A true Black Orchid is Black with a Bluish Purple "Orchid Color" on the inside half of the finnage and an iridescent Purple hue to the body. Like this:


----------



## Chard56

Silverrealm said:


> Ooooooohhhhh....


I think I have a relative.


----------



## Silverrealm

Chard56 said:


> I think I have a relative.


Beautiful! I should contact you when I have my tank up and running and I am looking for a beauty to oogle!


----------



## Silverrealm

What the heck is going on with this guys fins?


----------



## Marvel170




----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Silverrealm said:


> What the heck is going on with this guys fins?


I would say that is feathering for crowntails. But I could be very wrong.


----------



## Silverrealm

Cute little Female!


----------



## Marvel170

I like him as well


----------



## Marvel170

Silverrealm said:


> What the heck is going on with this guys fins?


 it looks like the webbing on his tail didn't reduce and so there is extra..


----------



## Chard56

It's called Ballooning. Extra fin webbing that hangs like a sack or balloon. Most of it straightens out when he flares.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Learn new things every day!


----------



## Marvel170

I thought it was something like that


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

I'm just a glutton for punishment.


----------



## Marvel170

oh my god he is beautiful!!! I love that blue~<33


----------



## Silverrealm

Ok I have to post this! A two headed Aquabid fish named Steve!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwlivebearers&1361589148


----------



## Silverrealm

Ah crap! I want! 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1361602205








AquaStar71 advertising this as a Salamander... any thoughts?


----------



## Chard56

It's the right color for a Salamander. Usually they only have a White outside edging to their finnage. He's more of a Butterfly but even to be that there's too much White to Red/Blue ratio. Awesome looking even though.


----------



## madmonahan

Check out this persons Bettas...I am drooling over the plakats...:shock:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&Somsak_bettafarm


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Me too! I love this one.









Did you also notice that all of his pages say "#dead fish is guaranteed"? Lol.



Good thing my birthday is in 6 days, right?


----------



## Chard56

Sometimes their translation isn't in the proper order or just not right. It's like a Kung fu movie or a lot of the translations on facebook I get for emails from Thailand and Indonesia. You heard or read what they said and you understood the words but, what did it mean???


----------



## Silverrealm

hey is this a HMPK? or just a young HM? 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1361716223


----------



## Silverrealm

AyalaCookiejar said:


> Me too! I love this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you also notice that all of his pages say "#dead fish is guaranteed"? Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing my birthday is in 6 days, right?


That one is a stunner! Good find!


----------



## Silverrealm

Oh this one is charming!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1362050695


----------



## Silverrealm

Oh this guy is handsome!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1362025460


----------



## Crowntails

I'm in love!


----------



## popcorndeer

i found a halfmoon male betta on there and the biding ends in 1hour and he not that much money i relly want him but my mom wont buy a fish in the mail because she thinks it will die on the way what shoud i do?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Hadoken Kitty said:


> I'm just a glutton for punishment.


Just bid on this cutie for my grandma. She has this blue room where she does al of her paperwork and bills. He's going in there. He'll be hers, but I'll be taking care of him. xD

I MAY have mentioned that I'll breed him.


----------



## Signature Farms

popcorndeer said:


> i found a halfmoon male betta on there and the biding ends in 1hour and he not that much money i relly want him but my mom wont buy a fish in the mail because she thinks it will die on the way what shoud i do?


He might not be that much, but remember shipping is additional $30 to $50 dollars. So a $10 fish ends up being a $40 or $60 fish.


----------



## ravenwinds

Couple of pages ago, there was a question regarding a black dragon (black w/silverish scales)....definitely an HMPK...the PK stands for plakat which translates to short finned bettas in the current world . An HM would have long fins shaped to halfmoon.

Popcorndeer: not a lot you can do if she holds the strings to the money bags...or the debit/credit card information!
But, tell her this: thousands of fish shipped through mail worldwide with very few casualties...probably less risk than driiving a car in a populated area! I (and most users on aquabid and here) have gotten fish through mail (even just regular priority) without even one death...
I always get fish Express Mail to shorten the travel duration but its not necessary. Bettas are extremely resilient fish that take well to travel....after all: even Petco or Petsmart or wally world fish come through the mail for part of their journey and some travel in even worse conditions AND most make it to the store (usually, they die of bad conditions at store)!
So, I'd hold out your store bought fish to her and say: "he came on planes, trucks, in boxes, packed in a totally sealed triangle of plastic with about an ounce of fluid...and he made it safe to us! Let's buy our next one straight from the breeder so he gets to us quicker and in better health and conditions!"


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

ravenwinds said:


> Couple of pages ago, there was a question regarding a black dragon (black w/silverish scales)....definitely an HMPK...the PK stands for plakat which translates to short finned bettas in the current world . An HM would have long fins shaped to halfmoon.
> 
> Popcorndeer: not a lot you can do if she holds the strings to the money bags...or the debit/credit card information!
> But, tell her this: thousands of fish shipped through mail worldwide with very few casualties...probably less risk than driiving a car in a populated area! I (and most users on aquabid and here) have gotten fish through mail (even just regular priority) without even one death...
> I always get fish Express Mail to shorten the travel duration but its not necessary. Bettas are extremely resilient fish that take well to travel....after all: even Petco or Petsmart or wally world fish come through the mail for part of their journey and some travel in even worse conditions AND most make it to the store (usually, they die of bad conditions at store)!
> So, I'd hold out your store bought fish to her and say: "he came on planes, trucks, in boxes, packed in a totally sealed triangle of plastic with about an ounce of fluid...and he made it safe to us! Let's buy our next one straight from the breeder so he gets to us quicker and in better health and conditions!"


I totally agree with this but I know the bidding already ended on the fish you wanted :/

Tell her that, especially the part about how the fish are shipped to the stores. Also, if you order from a private breeder on AB, the fish will probably already be healthier than the fish the stores ship in.

I ordered my first three females online and all arrived fine. They were even in the mail for an extra day because my mom neglected to tell me that USPS left a notice at the door until AFTER the post office closed so they sat in the post office overnight after they were in the mail for three days. Just make sure if you are ordering overseas that you know how transhipping works and how much all the shipping will really cost you. You'll have to convince your mom first, though, but I'm sure you'll find plenty more gems on AB.

Edit: also, most AB sellers have a "dead on arrival" replacement guarantee but TBH, I haven't really heard of that happening often. Most bettas survive shipping. The important part is what you do after you receive them. I didn't know this when I got my fish, but you are supposed to keep the room dark when you unpack them because suddenly exposing them to light can shock them. You should acclimate them slowly to your water because the water they were in before is usually a lot different.



I have to admit, I'm still not 100% sure how a transhipper works because I've never went through one (yet, lol) but I think I have an idea.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

It's really simple. All of the Thai sellers ship their fish out to various transshippers on a specific date. The transshipper recieves everyone's fish, then distributes them accordingly to each person.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

How much does shipping from the transhipper cost? I know it usually costs $5 to ship TO the transhipper.

I've heard good things about Linda Olsen and she's one state away from me.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

It was $24.20 for one fish. I just paid about $40.00 for four fish in one box.

Two fish will probably cost me about $34.00-ish (that's my next shipment).


----------



## aemaki09

2 fish is about 29 from linda. I have an e-mail stating her fees per fish if you would like me to send it to you.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

aemaki09 said:


> 2 fish is about 29 from linda. I have an e-mail stating her fees per fish if you would like me to send it to you.


Could you do that for me as well? She never got a chance to send me one. Lol.


----------



## ravenwinds

She is still the best...just got her email: my 6 fish will arrive on Saturday!
A few pages back, someone was drooling over a fish I was drooling over (like that never happens on this thread 
The black/green orchid BF HM from phusit...I saw he hadn't been bid on previous auction, so he was re-entered...just couldn't pass up that cutie...or a couple of others...for 6 fish Express (w/heat pack, import fees, handling, etc) it's $66.50 Express shipped,
And about $46.00 for priority.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I haven't ordered any fish overseas (yet, ha), mostly because I haven't taken the time to see exactly how it will work and talk to transhippers and also because my stupid tank has been cycling for three months now and it's not been going anywhere. Three months is a long time, though, so I think I might just say screw it on the fishless cycle and go with live plants, instead. I hate having this empty tank right next to my bed with no inhabitant!


----------



## Marvel170

aemaki09 said:


> 2 fish is about 29 from linda. I have an e-mail stating her fees per fish if you would like me to send it to you.


could you send me that too please, I am interested


----------



## MiyuMikaelson

Silverrealm said:


> Oh this guy is handsome!
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1362025460


He's a sibling to my Niklaus. I heavily debated between the two.


----------



## wah543

Has anyone ever gotten anything shipped from Kevin in NY? I've never gotten a Betta imported before and I live in NY just wondering what shipping from him would be like from him and how much it would cost


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I would look at his feedback and message him for his shipping prices and procedures. It might be the same as everywhere else, but he's probably the best person to ask.


----------



## lmichaela94

WAAAAAAA.
I never even knew this site existed. You guys have me fawning over all of these <3


----------



## ravenwinds

It's very addicting!

Aylacookiejar: that is a long time cycling...something must have gone wrong, but I'm not an expert...all my tanks are NPT so I haven't cycled anything before 
Natural Planted Tanks are so the way to go! And the bettas (and other fish  love the live plants to hide in and around!


----------



## Hallyx

AyalaCookiejar said:


> ...my stupid tank has been cycling for three months now and it's not been going anywhere. Three months is a long time


PM me your tapwater params, your tank params and what you've been doing for 3 months. We'll figure it out. A cycled tank is always better for the fish...unless you're a plant person, then that's the way to go.


----------



## wah543

AyalaCookiejar said:


> I would look at his feedback and message him for his shipping prices and procedures. It might be the same as everywhere else, but he's probably the best person to ask.


 Just wondering where do you check his feedback?


----------



## Chard56

*Sample screen of feedback. Edited.*

*Buy It Now Price: $8.00







* *Buy It Now before a bid is placed
*​ A D V E R T I S E M E N T

Time Left 01 day < 1 hour  
Currently $6.00 [SIZE=-1]* - Reserve price not yet met*[/SIZE] Started Sun Feb 17 2013 - 12:50:03 PM CDT 
Starting Price $6.00 Ends Sun Feb 24 2013 - 12:50:02 PM CDT 
# of Bids 0 (Bid History) 




Seller Chard56 (246/258)







 







(View All Seller's Auctions or This Category) (On their auction page) 









(View Seller's Feedback)  < Click here









(Search Feedback Forum about Seller)  









(Ask Seller a Question)  









(Report this Auction)  

High Bidder -- 

Page Views 151


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Lol, Chard beat me to it. I was confused for a second... Thank you, Hallyx.

Now it needs to warm up so I can get me some Chard girls... I found some one gallon canisters that are the perfect size so I can fit 6 in my ten gallon for warmth 

And I really want a male or female HMPK for my four gallon tank. I'll name him (or her) Veyron or Hari Kari.

I really want to name all my fish after cars, now D:


----------



## wah543

Oh I know that Feedback I was asking about the feedback of the transhippers, or more specifically Kevin in NY


----------



## MiyuMikaelson

I'm not sure if Betta Akapes has put him onto Aquabid yet; but DEAR GOODNESS what a gorgeous steel salamander dumbo BF OHM boy.
(Even if he's not a true BF because it extends past half way. ;u; )


----------



## MiyuMikaelson

I just want every OHM from Betta Akapes. They have a new set out with a majority of them having the dumbo... And they even have PURPLE.
;0;


----------



## nel3

MiyuMikaelson said:


> I just want every OHM from Betta Akapes. They have a new set out with a majority of them having the dumbo... And they even have PURPLE.
> ;0;


wow, it really is purple and not the conciddental mix of blue and red. id love to get it if had space.


----------



## MiyuMikaelson

nel3 said:


> wow, it really is purple and not the conciddental mix of blue and red. id love to get it if had space.


Right? So freaking pretty.
;u;


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

My rosetail boy is really purple, but he has a red head. I like him even more for it.


----------



## MiyuMikaelson

Oh I didn't mean anything negative about it! I was just surprised to see a full-on purple and white one. Your fish is super duper lovely, Hadoken.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Lol I didn't take offense. xD He has beautiful color. Wish I could breed him!


----------



## MiyuMikaelson

I think that would be awesome, if you had the right pretty little lady.
C':


----------



## Tabbie82

This thread got me in trouble! :lol: Hehehe... No, not really, I just love all the beauties on Aquabid and I just made my first bids! Can't wait to see if I win the guys. I had been drooling over the one for a week or so, but said no. Then he didn't sell and got reposted, so I decided I had to say yes! I will share pics once I know if I won! Wish me luck!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

This girl was a pruchase from AB. She was on sale. ON SALE!!! Not marked as a half giant, but check it out!!!


----------



## blueridge

That's a female?! O.O Looks like a young male to me, but if it's a female those fins are awesome!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

No, it's a male. Sorry, lol. Still. His colors rocks!


----------



## valen1014

I love coppers! He's quite handsome <3


----------



## kaitlynanime

I just saw a fish on AquaBid for $50 that looks exactly like my fish Apollo (Profile pic) that i got at petsmart for $6 haha


----------



## ravenwinds

Kaitlynanime: that happens more than you know! I almost bid on a AB chocolate (brown/black body and orange fins)...but said no, went to petco, and there was what looked like his twin brother....couldn't say no to $6 versus $50! Although, to be honest, I've never bid on anything over $35 because I know shipping will add another $30 or so 
Hadoken: I just noticed your female bettas name...when I was in 4H (too many moons ago to count I named my first pig "princess peaches"....kept her at my friend's house and she loved the fallen peaches from their orchard where I would walk her!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

How cute!!!

I think the most I've paid was $35 on a fish through AB.


----------



## madmonahan

EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THESE BETTAS! 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&Somsak_bettafarm


----------



## Tabbie82

I just won these guys from Chard56! I have one more bid in on a VT and cannot wait for them all to come home! (These are Chard56 pictures from the auctions.)


----------



## bettagirlLOVER

hi is anyone still here?


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Neat! Are those his red and fire dragons? I'm getting some dragon females from him.


----------



## Tabbie82

Yep, they are fire dragons! Very excited!


----------



## MoonShadow

I'm bidding on some girls from Chard 

I would literally KILL for this fish! Haha 









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1362034990


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

MoonShadow said:


> I'm bidding on some girls from Chard
> 
> I would literally KILL for this fish! Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1362034990


-slowly steps away and then runs in the opposite direction-


----------



## madmonahan

My heart is melting!!! 

My favorite out of this sellers HMs. :shock:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1362232102


----------



## ravenwinds

Madmonahan: I love his bettas, particularly his copper/golds!

Moonshadow: you should have seen their dark blood red bettas about 6mos ago! That spawn was incredible...velvety, smooth and even edges...makes this guy look orange!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Today is my 18th birthday. You know what that means?

I can officially (legally) have my own AB account.
And I can buy spray paint.
Woo!


----------



## pittipuppylove

AyalaCookiejar said:


> Today is my 18th birthday. You know what that means?
> 
> I can officially (legally) have my own AB account.
> And I can buy spray paint.
> Woo!


Happy Birthday! You have to be 18 to buy spray paint? Interesting...

If I wasn't short on money at the moment, I would be bidding on this boy:









And possibly this girl from the same seller that looks to be a sibling female (does she look like she's going blind to anyone else?):


----------



## PiscinePeacocks

ravenwinds said:


> PiscinePeacocks:
> I don't know if she's still available but sirinut(?)farms had a blue and white marble with green/teal iridescence as well...thought she was gorgeous...looked similar to the girl you have bid on. I do the same thing and try to always buy a sibling female to go with the male!
> Note: another breeder with some great bettas is Alex (polukoff)...check out "my bettas for sale!" Thread on this forum...also his girlfriend Bettascapes has awesome fish


Ravenwinds: sorry for the late reply. I only am able to be on here in spurts. I probably missed out on the Sirinut girl by now but thank you for pointing her out. I did manage to buy a sibling female too so hopefully between the two girls I will get some pretty babies! I will have to check out Polukof and bettascapes as well!

Ayala: Happy 18th Birthday!


----------



## PiscinePeacocks

pittipuppylove said:


> You have to be 18 to buy spray paint? Interesting...


LOL Yes you do! And, I recently bought some at Michaels and I had to get and employee to unlock the metal cage. On top of that, said employee had to take the can to the register to hold for me by their policy. I am a 40 something woman and still they won't release it to my custody until I pay for it at the register. Obviously, I wasn't carded for it, but you do have to be a legal adult. I believe it is an attempt to curb spray paint theft and tagging.

BTW, gorgeous fish! Love the colors!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Interesting fact: you have to be 18 to buy spray paint but you can buy a machete at 16... Those can saw through bone. Yeah, I don't get it either.

I'm going to have a hayday tonight on AB... Now my tank just needs to cycle, darn it!!!


----------



## Chard56

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1361660461


----------



## Chard56

I keep getting these on my face book page every day. They are trying to kill me!


----------



## PiscinePeacocks

Chard56 said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1361660461


Gah! I wanted this fish so bad and was going to buy it but it was gone when I came back! Hope he lists another like him soon.


----------



## creame172

i love the purple coppers! i hope i might have fry to turn out like this! it think these are my favorite!


----------



## aemaki09

creame172 said:


> i love the purple coppers! i hope i might have fry to turn out like this! it think these are my favorite!


That is a gorgeous color!!
I want one now lol
I've been trying to stay off Of the betta section of AB lately because I'll end up importing and I can't afford it


----------



## creame172

aemaki09 said:


> That is a gorgeous color!!
> I want one now lol
> I've been trying to stay off Of the betta section of AB lately because I'll end up importing and I can't afford it


then i shouldnt tell you this one is up for bid now... lol. i had a hard time closing the page.


----------



## ravenwinds

Chard: OMG! That 1st male is gorgeous! Banleabettas sure has some nice strains...hey, do you still have "avatar" the fire dragon w/arrows on his cheeks?

So is the recent purple copper (from blimp33?...he's a great breeder! And he's wonderful to work with!)

Ayla: Happy Birthday!

Pitluv: Majcha is a wonderful guy to work with...we pen-pal'd for awhile after I bought my platinum orange cream dragon HM from him. My platinum had "pearl eyed" or scales over his eyes...but he could see/sense, just don't know how much...wasn't able to see enough to breed though (started beating crap out of female cuz she was asking to spawn ...luckily I was watching because I suspected he wouldn't be able to spawn...anyway, it is very possible that the orange/ blue platinum marble (? Something like that  is at least partially blind...IMHO.....coming from same breeder w/same colors for most part, probably have a common ancestor even though mine was HM and yours are HMPK...

Yes, I have to limit where I go on aquabid....and for how long as well! Too addicted


----------



## creame172

ravenwinds said:


> Chard: OMG! That 1st male is gorgeous! Banleabettas sure has some nice strains...hey, do you still have "avatar" the fire dragon w/arrows on his cheeks?
> 
> So is the recent purple copper (from blimp33?...he's a great breeder! And he's wonderful to work with!)
> 
> Ayla: Happy Birthday!
> 
> Pitluv: Majcha is a wonderful guy to work with...we pen-pal'd for awhile after I bought my platinum orange cream dragon HM from him. My platinum had "pearl eyed" or scales over his eyes...but he could see/sense, just don't know how much...wasn't able to see enough to breed though (started beating crap out of female cuz she was asking to spawn ...luckily I was watching because I suspected he wouldn't be able to spawn...anyway, it is very possible that the orange/ blue platinum marble (? Something like that  is at least partially blind...IMHO.....coming from same breeder w/same colors for most part, probably have a common ancestor even though mine was HM and yours are HMPK...
> 
> Yes, I have to limit where I go on aquabid....and for how long as well! Too addicted


Yes it is from Blimp33. I am very happy to hear that I am thinking about buying a female from him.


----------



## Chard56

ravenwinds said:


> Chard: OMG! That 1st male is gorgeous! Banleabettas sure has some nice strains...hey, do you still have "avatar" the fire dragon w/arrows on his cheeks?


I have several with markings and arrows on their gill plates. I used to have one with a perfect M&M on both sides of her body. That was before I had a digital camera and the pictures I did take of her the film was double exposed. I did get one of her "Uncle K" though.



































This one looks like the hand for a pointer on the computer screen.


----------



## ravenwinds

M&M...man I would've liked to see that, but "uncle K" is cute and the "k" so clear! Although, my favorite has to be Uncle Sam, there...that adorable HMPK in red, white, and blue...and the star stamped on his side! (my jaw dropped when I saw that one!)
Avatar had,arrows that were more clear, although that "hand/finger" pointer is pretty clear 
The more fire dragons I see, the more I want a pair! They just shimmer...or crackle 

Ok, gotta ask if Patriot is still available?


----------



## Catw0man

I'm loving this Fancy Koi just listed....don't know if to bid or not....already bidding on 3 other fish! Sorry...not sure how to post a pic as well....

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1362665948


----------



## Fenghuang

Dream sorority. If I had an enormous tropical pond and astronomical amount of money, of course.


----------



## aemaki09

Love the sorority idea!


----------



## Fenghuang

Heh, yeah. I'm really love with the idea. There are around thirty or thirty five female bettas in that post... I have this vision of this huge naturally planted pond/tank thing.


----------



## pittipuppylove

Fenghuang said:


> Dream sorority. If I had an enormous tropical pond and astronomical amount of money, of course.


And it's posts like this that make me kick myself for at one time believing that female bettas were dull and boring. Lovely girls!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

pittipuppylove said:


> And it's posts like this that make me kick myself for at one time believing that female bettas were dull and boring. Lovely girls!


I think that everyone first being introduced to bettas believes this.


----------



## koincidenskis

OMG! there are so many beautiful pictures. Maybe I will purchase one on aquabid in the summer. Convenient timing since it will be my birthday :lol::lol:

Here is my pick

It seems that in this forum you either love or hate crown tails, but I don't care because I am all for the color!


----------



## ravenwinds

Wow! Fenghuang...good eye! Awesome sorority idea...there is a Thai breeder that has a huge cement/brick/paving stone patio and the whole thing is covered in screen and/or slats. She has big raised cement ponds with live plants. When you look at the pics, down into the ponds, you see dozens of (or hundreds of) jeweled adolescent babies!
It's a terrific sight to see, even when you're expecting a similar feast for your eyes!


----------



## Catw0man

koincidenskis said:


> OMG! there are so many beautiful pictures. Maybe I will purchase one on aquabid in the summer. Convenient timing since it will be my birthday :lol::lol:
> 
> Here is my pick
> 
> It seems that in this forum you either love or hate crown tails, but I don't care because I am all for the color!


Oh, he's a handsome guy! I personally LOVE crowntails! The longer the rays, the better! I bought a black one from Aquastar71 recently and he's just incredible!


----------



## liz26914




----------



## Chard56

Is there a better picture of that beauty?


----------



## Vizja13

Please, someone talk me out of him and his sister


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Vizja13 said:


> Please, someone talk me out of him and his sister


Spine looks really bent. Long anal fin. Can I see the girl? I can try with her. Lol. Or were you being sarcastic?


----------



## Vizja13

Only partly...I seriously want them to breed but...money. I didn't budget for fish from Thailand xP (that doesn't change the fact that I could technically afford this...)


----------



## MoonShadow

Getting this boy









and 7 random females from chard!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Lone anal fin and her BF pattern isn't totally even. She doesn't have a straight top line. I'm not ordering from Thai breeders anymore if I can help it. I just bought this girl from an american breeder.

Clearly the American Breeders seem to have upped their game, lol. Harder to find 'em, but if you can, I'd snag one up.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

moonshadow said:


> getting this boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and 7 random females from chard!


so sparkly!!!


----------



## ravenwinds

Moonshadow: you can't go wrong with Chard...he's great to work with and his fish are beautiful!

Vizja13: everyone's taste is different and for most of us betta lover's taste seems to change everyday. Keeping that in mind, there is absolutely nothing wrong with buying Thai bettas....they are just not the "all that!" they are sometimes purported to be...and just 1 year ago, they were the only ones I could find from the breeder, so that's where I started and I got some NICE bettas to breed.
Again, keeping all this in mind, there is absolutely nothing wrong with buying from a more local breeder...if you have facebook, I hear that quite a few breeders sell their "nice" quality bettas are selling them on facebook and the like.....this leaves the "ok" and less for aquabid....which, again, is fine as long as you know this and, (you should be doing this no matter where they come from!) Look over the betta very strigently...making sure you're getting the absolute best fish for your money!
Now, once again, keeping in mind all the things I've said: are these the best blue/yellow bicolors out there? No! Their caudal fins are wonky, a bit short for their spreads, their fins are spiny not sharp/smooth like HMs should be. His anal fin is too long, so is hers and both their anal fins have a much more noticeably darker tint than all other fins...which is normal to some extent, but shouldn't be blarinly obvious. The top lines of these fish are malformed, crooked in one case.
My suggestion is to keep looking because you could do way better. If you are interested in looking to see what's available locally, check out: bettascapes.com or get in touch withRachel and Alex (from bettascapes) through this forum (you'd be amazed at how many IBC members/breeders frequent this site!). Alex has a thread "My bettas for sale" and his avatar name is Polukoff (sp??). I recently purchased some beautiful blue/purple/yellow bi and tricolors from Alex and Rachel to breed with my recently acquired Aquastar71 MG HM BF male (everyone calls them MG/Mustard Gas but that name is trade marked and misleading as there is no blue/purple in original MG bettas.


----------



## Vizja13

Oh, wow, thank you for the tips!!! I've been keeping an eye out for american fish, they seem to be posted so rarely though, and I didn't know of anywhere but aquabid and this forum to look. Thank you so much for pushing me in a better direction than shipping from Thailand  

I love the colors on those fish, because they remind me of a painting, but I see what you mean with their structure, and as pretty as they are it would be wiser to seek out a better quality fish in the US.


----------



## Catw0man

*$500 for this guy...is he worth it?*

Just saw this giant for $500....wow

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1362478564


----------



## Vizja13

That MUST be mispriced... $500 is crazy!!! Beautiful fish though, I'd buy if I wanted giants...and he was $50!! Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Catw0man

Vizja13 said:


> That MUST be mispriced... $500 is crazy!!! Beautiful fish though, I'd buy if I wanted giants...and he was $50!! Absolutely stunning.


Well, the seller has 3 others listed for the bargain price of $200....lol


----------



## Viva

$500!?? That's kinda pricey, lol!


----------



## Chard56

Gosh I can't wait for my Giants to grow out so I can sell them for $500, NOT! What really irritates me is that someone will actually buy it just because they can.


----------



## MiyuMikaelson

It's an amazingly gorgeous fish, but $500? $200? Or even $100 for just the fish, not shipping? No thank you.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

I like fish. I don't like them enough to pay more than a tank for them.


----------



## MiyuMikaelson

WANT.
:O


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Oh WOW!!


----------



## MiyuMikaelson

Right!? And he's only listed for $20.
/drool


----------



## MiyuMikaelson

Betta Akapes is my greatest Vice. Chard is amazing too; but Akapes colors always just strike me. (You can't tell I like this color scheme for fishies, can you? :lol: )


----------



## ravenwinds

I think the giant craze is...well, crazy! $500 for any fish that could die a month after getting him...well, that's insane! Funny how a breeder will increase price on an unusual betta in hopes that their "unusuallness" (or outright deformity!) will be thought of as unique, thus substatiated! What is even more pathetically sad, is that there will be at least 1 buyer who will say: "wow! How rare and unique! I am so lucky to have him!"
Although, he is the first butterfly giant that I have seen so maybe that is a rare combination 

Vizja13: I am glad that I could help point you towards the right direction. And, though I feel strongly about buying local fish (from USA), my suggestion was a bit more complex than that. If the bettas you were contemplating were better looking and followed IBC (International Betts Congress) standards, I would have said "Go for it!"
Honestly, there are some Thai breeders that are awesome: aquastar71, farmfish66, phusit, interbettas...just to name a few! I tend to look at individual bettas and decide from there. Also, many breeders have specific lines which they excel at while their other lines might be newer, a work in progress so to speak. For instance, Interbettas has some gorgeous copper and copper/gold and copper/gold/gas bettas....but their yellows and oranges still need some work.
I steered you in the direction of Alex/Polukoff based on the pair you were contemplating. I recently purchased 3 blue/purple mustard bicolors HM females from him and they are outstanding! Even though he and his girlfriend, Rachel, usually have a few listings on aquabid, they sell majority of f'ish through facebook, word of mouth, and the classifieds on this forum. His sale thread on here is: My fish for sale!


----------



## MiyuMikaelson

Wow. I never really thought about owning a Betta with this color scheme, but it's fantastic.
:O


----------



## creame172

i kind of have to have this....


----------



## Setsuna

Wat about these guys?


----------



## Syriiven

OMG Setsuna <3 Want!


----------



## ravenwinds

Oh my....I am soo in love....before I read what you wrote, Creame, I was: "ok, I need this male...my husband, kids, and mom will understand....won't they?"
Wow! My mind is still blown by his copper rainbow iridescence!
Banleabettas (sp?) Have done it again! Gorgeous doesn't quite begin to cover this betta...


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Setsuna said:


> Wat about these guys?



Are the pictures distorted? They all look different sizes. xD


----------



## Vizja13

I found a pretty fancy dragon pair on Aquabid, where might I look on Facebook? I will certainly go look at the classified for that page  Thanks again!

Wow, beautiful!!!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Vizja13 said:


> I found a pretty fancy dragon pair on Aquabid, where might I look on Facebook? I will certainly go look at the classified for that page  Thanks again!
> 
> Wow, beautiful!!!



On facebook, search Lone Star Bettas or Basement Bettas


----------



## Catw0man

*Red Devil*

I have a betta like this from another breeder ("Volcano").....but I love this Red Devil too:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1362927393


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Oh that's cool!!!

I noticed some red coloring in my copper male earlier. Only when the light hits his fins just right, though.


----------



## Catw0man

I think I'm going to have to bid on that Red Devil.....I have another betta shipment coming from Thailand in March, so what's one more fishie? lol


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Catw0man said:


> I think I'm going to have to bid on that Red Devil.....I have another betta shipment coming from Thailand in March, so what's one more fishie? lol


Right!? It's hard not to say "what's one more divider in my 10 gallon?" xD


----------



## MiyuMikaelson

NNNGGGG. How gorgeous.


----------



## Catw0man

MiyuMikaelson said:


> NNNGGGG. How gorgeous.


Ohhhh.....yummy!!!!!


----------



## Setsuna

Syriiven said:


> OMG Setsuna <3 Want!


I know the seller hes a private seller from thailand these are his they are not on AB


----------



## Syriiven

Setsuna said:


> I know the seller hes a private seller from thailand these are his they are not on AB


Lol, of course not. Seriously jealous, those are some great colors! Are those another wild type or wild X PKs?


----------



## Setsuna

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Are the pictures distorted? They all look different sizes. xD


Shot at different angles


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Setsuna said:


> Shot at different angles


Interesting. Still a beautiful fish!


----------



## Tabbie82

I won the VT from Chard that I had bid on...(pic from auction below) Something about him spoke to me. Just had to have him. Also, I fell in love with this crowntail this morning. His blue eyes and black lips! Argh... Someone else buy him so I won't!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1362858274


----------



## Setsuna

Syriiven said:


> Lol, of course not. Seriously jealous, those are some great colors! Are those another wild type or wild X PKs?


no these are not these are almost the same as the Armageddon HMPKs


----------



## Syriiven

Setsuna said:


> no these are not these are almost the same as the Armageddon HMPKs


That's a new one for me - very beautiful fish!


----------



## Signature Farms

That is one gorgeous CT! If I weren't already at my limit with no more tank room, I'd be very tempted to bid!


----------



## ravenwinds

CatwOman: wow! That red/black devil is sumptuous...those colors...so deep, its like a pool at midnight...don't know how deep it is! I hope you win him! ....btw, my thoughts exactly! If I have order coming from Thailand...its always: "what's one more!?"

Aquabid: more addicting than alcohol  !


----------



## Hallyx

Originally Posted by *Hadoken Kitty*  
_Are the pictures distorted? They all look different sizes. xD_

Shot at different angles.

I'm sure some of those are distorted. I'm seeing that more and more on Aquabid, as well as other sites. Even here.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Hallyx said:


> Originally Posted by *Hadoken Kitty*
> _Are the pictures distorted? They all look different sizes. xD_
> 
> Shot at different angles.
> 
> I'm sure some of those are distorted. I'm seeing that more and more on Aquabid, as well as other sites. Even here.


K. I was thinking the top right picture looked especially distorted. It was like an unnatural body shape/length.


----------



## Vizja13

Sigh, I need to stay off aquabid. I found a pair from bettascapes that I love...I prefer plakats too...help. 

http://img856.imageshack.us/img856/4945/hmpkfancy.jpg
http://img803.imageshack.us/img803/8162/lllllll.jpg

SO for the male...I'm thinkin anal is a smidgen long and caudal tips too rounded...but still, very pretty pair

Edit: Eeep big pictures, links will take you to the pics


----------



## Tabbie82

@Vizja13- That boy is gorgeous. What a great pair. It is so hard to stay away from Aquabid... I keep telling myself I am not buying, so why look? Then I look and end up buying...


----------



## Catw0man

ravenwinds said:


> CatwOman: wow! That red/black devil is sumptuous...those colors...so deep, its like a pool at midnight...don't know how deep it is! I hope you win him! ....btw, my thoughts exactly! If I have order coming from Thailand...its always: "what's one more!?"
> 
> Aquabid: more addicting than alcohol  !


Isn't he stunning? Someone already beat me to the first bid, but I'm gonna hold out a few more days before I bid.....don't want to start a bidding war too soon!


----------



## Catw0man

Someone really has to keep me away from Aquabid.....I found another fish today by 3d Betta (really great breeder to deal with btw) and I'm in love again:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1362996151


----------



## popcorndeer

hi just wanted to ask do you have to pay just one transhipper or all the ones listed??


----------



## Vizja13

Just the one  It's really expensive though


----------



## MiyuMikaelson

popcorndeer said:


> hi just wanted to ask do you have to pay just one transhipper or all the ones listed??


You only pay the transshipper you select.


----------



## MiyuMikaelson

Vizja13 said:


> Just the one  It's really expensive though


I know, right? Haha. I was surprised. (If I'd had a car, I might've just driven the 2 hours out to her. :lol: )


----------



## popcorndeer

thank you!!


----------



## popcorndeer

i might get this par there like $45.00


----------



## Vizja13

You're pretty new to bettas though right/ I've seen some of your other posts around here, I think. Make sure, before you buy a breeding pair, you know that you hav the time, money, and space to breed a spawn. It's not easy or cheap at all, the pair will be the least of your expenses.


----------



## Catw0man

popcorndeer said:


> i might get this par there like $45.00


Love the male!!!

Btw, transhipper fees in Canada (in my limited experience) are very high.....there's only one transhipper that is mentioned, Hung Pham, and his fee per fish is $10. I've heard that in the U.S. transhippers there charge a lot less. Maybe someone else could confirm that.


----------



## Vizja13

Actually, I might get this pair...can someone with a more "professional" eye than mine critique them please? 
http://img803.imageshack.us/img803/8162/lllllll.jpg
Male
http://img856.imageshack.us/img856/4945/hmpkfancy.jpg
Female


----------



## MoonShadow

Vizja13 said:


> Actually, I might get this pair...can someone with a more "professional" eye than mine critique them please?
> http://img803.imageshack.us/img803/8162/lllllll.jpg
> Male
> http://img856.imageshack.us/img856/4945/hmpkfancy.jpg
> Female


Very nice pair! Rachel is a good up and coming breeder, I might be wrong but I think those fish are babies out of a pair bred by Karen Mac Auley, who is the top breeder in the usa.


----------



## Vizja13

So you would get them, if you were looking at plakat bettas?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

I would message about the female, asking if there are siblings with a shorter anal. I just bought a white girl from rachel (BEAUTIFUL) and I asked for a short anal. She'll be here some time tomorrow (or so to be expected) and it was exactly what I was looking for. A lot of breeders have been giving me a hassle, especially the Thai ones, when asking for a shorter anal fin. I didn't have any issues from Rachel, though. Just message her asking her directly.


----------



## MoonShadow

Her anal is a big long for a plakat, but his honestly isnt too bad as far as HMPKs go these days! But asking for a female with a shorter anal isn't a bad idea! But either way as HMPKs go they're nice, I would buy them


----------



## Tabbie82

Look at this guy!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1362574804


----------



## MiyuMikaelson

Tabbie82 said:


> Look at this guy!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1362574804


Oh my goodness, yes! My first thought was, "He could be my Jack Skellington!" Oddly enough, I don't own a single item related to that movie.
:lol:

He's a real looker though.


----------



## Tabbie82

:-D That would be a perfect name for him! He's so preeettttttyyyyy. :shock: I just.... can't. buy. more. fish. Noooo.


----------



## MiyuMikaelson

/want

So gorgeous. I don't know how people breed such pretty fishies!
<3


----------



## Tabbie82

Ug. I looked at that one too. He is such a pretty shade of blue.  Oh, if only I had the space, time and money to have a whole room of fishies....


----------



## homegrown terror

MiyuMikaelson said:


> Oh my goodness, yes! My first thought was, "He could be my Jack Skellington!" Oddly enough, I don't own a single item related to that movie.
> :lol:
> 
> He's a real looker though.


haha we have a platinum black dragon named jack skellington!


----------



## wah543

I'm dont breed or anything but these two Chard veiltails are amazing
:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:
I wish I could afford them just to keep in their own tanks and stuff as regular pets


----------



## Myates

World's first black big eared (dumbo, elephant eared)... 

By of course, Aquastar...

Starting bid - $1,000 - and I'm seriously considering it, only thing I'm not sure I like is that the pectorals are semi-clear.. I want solid.. but, doable.


----------



## MiyuMikaelson

homegrown terror said:


> haha we have a platinum black dragon named jack skellington!


That's awesome!
:lol:


----------



## Catw0man

Myates said:


> World's first black big eared (dumbo, elephant eared)...
> 
> By of course, Aquastar...
> 
> Starting bid - $1,000 - and I'm seriously considering it, only thing I'm not sure I like is that the pectorals are semi-clear.. I want solid.. but, doable.


I was just looking at him and came here to post a pic....would you really consider paying $1000 for him? I'm not a breeder and just recently got back into the hobby after a 10-year absence....so I don't know what these traits are worth to breeders.


----------



## Catw0man

*World's First Black Dumbo*

Here's a shot of the "ears"


----------



## MiyuMikaelson

He's gorgeous.
:O


----------



## Tabbie82

Um, wow. $1000 for a betta?? He's pretty and all, but... I think my bank account and some people would kill me if I spent that on one fish. If you spent that much on a fish, would you feel bad for putting him in a $30-$50 setup? 'Cause if I spent that much, he would have to be going into a huge display tank or something and I would charge people admission to come look at him!!


----------



## Tabbie82

Oh, and the buy it now price is only $1200! :shock:


----------



## aemaki09

I would never pay over $200 for one. 
His color is gorgeous, has good form, but is big eared (which I personally don't like and isn't showable yet) 
Even if you did buy him, like said, you can't show big eared offspring so why would you want to spend $1200 on pretty much a pet fish?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Myates said:


> World's first black big eared (dumbo, elephant eared)...
> 
> By of course, Aquastar...
> 
> Starting bid - $1,000 - and I'm seriously considering it, only thing I'm not sure I like is that the pectorals are semi-clear.. I want solid.. but, doable.


Wait a bit. You'll see more popping up. I wouldn't pay $1,000 for a chance of DOA lol.


----------



## Signature Farms

What I want to know is how do you know it IS the first? What if some EE breeder bred one but didn't put it up for sale. Or bred one and didn't realize its not a common EE colors so didn't announce it and just kept it. Unless you can contact every breeder who ever bred for the EE trait, there's so real proof it's the first. And thats a lot of money to spend on a maybe.


----------



## Syriiven

First or not, unless they have it down on paper and copyrighted as their first, it wont matter. Same way with patents.


----------



## lilchiwolf

Catw0man said:


> I was just looking at him and came here to post a pic....would you really consider paying $1000 for him? I'm not a breeder and just recently got back into the hobby after a 10-year absence....so I don't know what these traits are worth to breeders.


Oh good, I'm not the only one blabbing about the price of this fish. I just saw this today and was like OMG...then I saw the seller and was like "Go figure" XD!


----------



## aemaki09

lilchiwolf said:


> Oh good, I'm not the only one blabbing about the price of this fish. I just saw this today and was like OMG...then I saw the seller and was like "Go figure" XD!


+1! Lol he sells his fish for way more than is reasonable. Yeah, sure, he is a good breeder with unique fish, but I don't see anything about the fish he has that would make them worth that price to me! Like the "apache" ones he had recently...just regular old feather tails with butterfly coloring!


----------



## Catw0man

*Majcha Farms*

One of the few breeders I haven't bought a fish from....but the fish look amazing! They either have the most beautiful fish in the world OR they take the most beautiful photographs of ordinary fish...lol....anyway, a whole bunch of new listings by Majcha Farm, including this one:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1363311322


----------



## Catw0man

I love this one! Someone come drag me away from Aquabid!!!!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1363311730


----------



## MoonShadow

Aquastar always over charges for fish IMO and tries to make money off of "unique traitsz" that are usually negative traits such as some of the extreme rosetails he sells sometimes! He's a good breeder though, and I'm happy to buy his fish when they are priced reasonably! The most I have ever paid for a single fish was $100 and that was for one of Aquastars (go figure) Armageddon HMPKs!


----------



## Tabbie82

Oh wow! Catw0man! I love this one that you posted: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1363311322

He's gorgeous! What are you trying to do to me???? :shock:


----------



## Tabbie82

OMG! I want...
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1363039384


----------



## Catw0man

Tabbie82 said:


> OMG! I want...
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1363039384


Oh, he's a handsome fella! I love crowntails!


----------



## Catw0man

Tabbie82 said:


> Oh wow! Catw0man! I love this one that you posted: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1363311322
> 
> He's gorgeous! What are you trying to do to me???? :shock:


LMAO....I'm just trying to turn everyone into Aquabid addicts like me....then I won't feel so alone (and guilty!). But, seriously!!! He's gorgeous!!!!!

It's Majcha Farm's "mustard gas" ones that kill me....I've let a couple of beauties get away....and swore the next one listed at $50 buy it now would be mine! Here's a couple of pics....he was sold in a past auction.....


----------



## Tabbie82

Oooohhhh... That mustard gas is amazing. Wowza. I do not know how you said no. You have great will power. :shock:


----------



## Catw0man

Tabbie82 said:


> Oooohhhh... That mustard gas is amazing. Wowza. I do not know how you said no. You have great will power. :shock:


Well, he was $50 for buy it now....and $25 or so for a starting bid.....so, fool that I was, I just bid instead of buying now. I was still bidding when his price went up to around $70!!! But someone else got him.....**sniff**


----------



## Tabbie82

Maybe the breeder will have a similar one soon and you will get to use the BIN button on it! Then I want to see loads of pictures! :-D


----------



## Catw0man

Tabbie82 said:


> Maybe the breeder will have a similar one soon and you will get to use the BIN button on it! Then I want to see loads of pictures! :-D


That's what I'm hoping!!!!


----------



## Catw0man

*Unique Red Head*

Ok, just found another cool one:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1363223797


----------



## Crowntails

^ Whoa, he's amazing looking, wow. 

I'll take this guy









This one stole my heart


----------



## animallover4lyfe

i really wanted him! but hes up for $30.00 now and i dont know how high this buyer put his bid for. My limit is $30.00 BUt hes so cool


----------



## animallover4lyfe

welllllll..........i bid again ooopsssieeeeee lol


----------



## Catw0man

animallover4lyfe said:


> welllllll..........i bid again ooopsssieeeeee lol


I don't blame you!!! Let us know if you get him (or was it a her?...sorry, don't remember...lol)


----------



## animallover4lyfe

Catw0man said:


> I don't blame you!!! Let us know if you get him (or was it a her?...sorry, don't remember...lol)


A he  and i will! Bidding ends in 4 days though


----------



## Tabbie82

@animallover4lyfe- I don't blame you! He's gorgeous! I love his eyes.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

Catw0man said:


> LMAO....I'm just trying to turn everyone into Aquabid addicts like me....then I won't feel so alone (and guilty!). But, seriously!!! He's gorgeous!!!!!
> 
> It's Majcha Farm's "mustard gas" ones that kill me....I've let a couple of beauties get away....and swore the next one listed at $50 buy it now would be mine! Here's a couple of pics....he was sold in a past auction.....



Where is the "like" button!!!!! Ooooooooo, I want him!!!!!!


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

animallover4lyfe said:


> welllllll..........i bid again ooopsssieeeeee lol


:greenyay:

Good luck!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

animallover4lyfe said:


> A he  and i will! Bidding ends in 4 days though


I had to wait a super long time for a male once. IT SUCKED!!! I was the only bidder, though. I was scared someone would try to come in and bid/buyout five minutes before it was over. xD


----------



## animallover4lyfe

Hadoken Kitty said:


> I had to wait a super long time for a male once. IT SUCKED!!! I was the only bidder, though. I was scared someone would try to come in and bid/buyout five minutes before it was over. xD


I know well I hope I win him if someone bids over me then I won't try again $30 is already too much lol


----------



## veggiegirl

OMG you guys are being so cruel torturing me with the fact that there are endless amounts of AMAZING bettas out there that I can't own, seriously causing physical pain here! I have the betta bug worse than ever and I've owned bettas for what..... going on 10 years. If only there was some cure out there for the betta bug...... and yet even if there was..........would I actually want it? Hmmm probably not but one that reduces disappointment at the fact that I CAN NOT own EVERY betta I see and want would be good.lol.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

veggiegirl said:


> OMG you guys are being so cruel torturing me with the fact that there are endless amounts of AMAZING bettas out there that I can't own, seriously causing physical pain here! I have the betta bug worse than ever and I've owned bettas for what..... going on 10 years. If only there was some cure out there for the betta bug...... and yet even if there was..........would I actually want it? Hmmm probably not but one that reduces disappointment at the fact that I CAN NOT own EVERY betta I see and want would be good.lol.


I love bettas. I love every kind of betta. I just want to hug them all! But I can't, can't hug every betta!


----------



## veggiegirl

Drives me insane......


----------



## Catw0man

veggiegirl said:


> Drives me insane......


I want them all too....seriously! I have 43 fish now.....and another 30 coming this month (I thought I'd just bought a few more....lol....then I counted! Holy cow!)


----------



## veggiegirl

Wow how do you ever have the time to care for them all, and you must have a lot of tanks and how do you go about heating them? I am so envious right now I only have 12 males and hopefully another male and matching female within the next week........hopefully


----------



## MadMay

To bad buying over seas is such a hassel.... I love these guys though!


----------



## EmmyFishyPoo

^ gahhhh!!! Anyone wanna buy me a fishy  jk haha


----------



## Catw0man

veggiegirl said:


> Wow how do you ever have the time to care for them all, and you must have a lot of tanks and how do you go about heating them? I am so envious right now I only have 12 males and hopefully another male and matching female within the next week........hopefully


Well, the fact that I'm currently a full-time mom makes it easier to have time for all the water changes, etc. They are all in divided 2.5 gallon filtered and heated tanks. It's a little crazy! The tanks are everywhere....


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Catw0man said:


> Well, the fact that I'm currently a full-time mom makes it easier to have time for all the water changes, etc. They are all in divided 2.5 gallon filtered and heated tanks. It's a little crazy! The tanks are everywhere....



OMG I feel that like would be even harder to take care of!? Share me your betta keeping secrets!!!


----------



## Catw0man

Now I'm wishing for a sorority tank....just love this female!!!!!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1363031290


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Ohhhh she is really pretty!


----------



## Catw0man

Hadoken Kitty said:


> OMG I feel that like would be even harder to take care of!? Share me your betta keeping secrets!!!


The worst part is that I can't seem to get heaters that keep temperature accurately....I have every possible kind that is supposed to keep the temp at 78 degrees.....and I have tanks as low as 75 degrees and as high as 82. A couple of heaters overheated their tanks and had to be unplugged. That's been the biggest nightmare.....especially at water-change time.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

You're amazing. That's all I have to say. My brain is processing the sheer amount of work you have to do and it's just...-mind is blown-


----------



## Catw0man

*I wish I was a breeder!*

That Lemon girl I just posted the pic of would be perfect for this guy that I bought....he's coming this month! Of course, I'm just going by colour....there could be a thousand things wrong with their form that I'm not aware of (someone more into show bettas than I am could point them out, I'm sure).....but I just think they are both stunning fish.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

it wouldn't be the form, it would be the rosetailing that makes him unbreedable. he's gorgeous, though!!!


----------



## Catw0man

And that is why I'm not a breeder! lol.....I have no idea what is considered desirable....


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

It's not about being desirable. Just icky mutated fry. He's so pretty though. Curse nature for doing that to us! D:


----------



## Catw0man

Hadoken Kitty said:


> It's not about being desirable. Just icky mutated fry. He's so pretty though. Curse nature for doing that to us! D:


Oh, really? Man, I really need to read up on all that a lot more so that I have a clue! Well, since I'm not breeding, I guess I can just buy what I like!


----------



## Chard56

Catw0man said:


> That Lemon girl I just posted the pic of would be perfect for this guy that I bought....he's coming this month! Of course, I'm just going by colour....there could be a thousand things wrong with their form that I'm not aware of (someone more into show bettas than I am could point them out, I'm sure).....but I just think they are both stunning fish.


 I'm not a judge but I am a breeder and I do show my Bettas. I would absolutely love to have that one in my fishroom to add to my breeding program. Schllloobbberin' everywhere!


----------



## Hallyx

Nice topline, good fin alignment, anal not _too_ long. As close as many of us will come to a showfish without breeding our own.


----------



## Catw0man

Chard56 said:


> I'm not a judge but I am a breeder and I do show my Bettas. I would absolutely love to have that one in my fishroom to add to my breeding program. Schllloobbberin' everywhere!


Which one, Chard? The male I already bought or the female I posted previously that I think goes so well with him? If you like the male, I can have the breeder ship him to you in the States, if you're willing to pay the transhipper.....I would feel bad keeping him if someone would like to breed him!!! Please let me know!


----------



## Chard56

Catw0man said:


> Which one, Chard? The male I already bought or the female I posted previously that I think goes so well with him? If you like the male, I can have the breeder ship him to you in the States, if you're willing to pay the transhipper.....I would feel bad keeping him if someone would like to breed him!!! Please let me know!


I was just letting you know how gorgeous he is and would be proud to have him. I don't have the money to buy anything right now. After house payment, insurance and electric I'll be lucky to eat!


----------



## valen1014

I want to see a picture of the "World's first black big eared" from Aquastar, but his/her aquabid links always show just symbols on my computer. If anyone who can see it could put up just the pic that'd be super nice =] I'm just really curious to see what it looks like! It has been killing me inside XD


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

*Valen: World's First Black EE*

Hope these work for you:


----------



## Hail0788

I think I found a mate for my EE male on aquabids. How does she look?


----------



## Catw0man

Chard56 said:


> I was just letting you know how gorgeous he is and would be proud to have him. I don't have the money to buy anything right now. After house payment, insurance and electric I'll be lucky to eat!


Well, I agree that he's gorgeous.....and I feel kinda guilty and selfish when I buy a beautiful fish knowing I won't be breeding him.....so if someone who breeds would like to work with a fish I've bought, then I'd be more than willing to give up my personal stake in a fish for the "greater good" of the betta community...lol.....don't know if that makes sense, but I hope you know what I mean! Besides, if you were willing to ship to Canada, you could always send me some of his babies later down the line!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

PM me a pic of your male if you can.


----------



## Hail0788

Hadoken Kitty said:


> PM me a pic of your male if you can.


Me?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Hail0788 said:


> Me?


yea, sorry lol


----------



## valen1014

@ Hadoken Kitty,

Thank you!! Wow he is beautiful (I dunno about $1000-beautiful though...) But I'm a little disappointed... I was hoping for white fluffy "ears" XD That would make great contrast with the black but I don't know if that's even genetically possible.


----------



## Fenghuang

He was a nice betta until the $1000. 

They so fancy~


----------



## Catw0man

Fenghuang said:


> He was a nice betta until the $1000.
> 
> They so fancy~


Wow...those are 2 stunning crowntails!


----------



## callistra

Catw0man said:


> The worst part is that I can't seem to get heaters that keep temperature accurately....I have every possible kind that is supposed to keep the temp at 78 degrees.....and I have tanks as low as 75 degrees and as high as 82. A couple of heaters overheated their tanks and had to be unplugged. That's been the biggest nightmare.....especially at water-change time.


What size tank do you have?



Catw0man said:


> That Lemon girl I just posted the pic of would be perfect for this guy that I bought....he's coming this month! Of course, I'm just going by colour....there could be a thousand things wrong with their form that I'm not aware of (someone more into show bettas than I am could point them out, I'm sure).....but I just think they are both stunning fish.


That betta is AMAZING! LOVE!


----------



## Catw0man

callistra said:


> What size tank do you have?
> 
> 
> 
> That betta is AMAZING! LOVE!




All my tanks are 2.5 gallons.

And, THANK YOU!!!! I think he's amazing too!


----------



## callistra

I use 25w Marineland visitherm in all my 2.5g. You might try those.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

valen1014 said:


> @ Hadoken Kitty,
> 
> Thank you!! Wow he is beautiful (I dunno about $1000-beautiful though...) But I'm a little disappointed... I was hoping for white fluffy "ears" XD That would make great contrast with the black but I don't know if that's even genetically possible.


I see a lot of really cool salamanders who have it (and a few other light colors), but it seems like the darker colors all have darker pectorals as well.


----------



## Catw0man

callistra said:


> I use 25w Marineland visitherm in all my 2.5g. You might try those.


Oh, really? I've read mixed reviews about the Marineland Visitherm....usually the higher wattage ones.....something about the light on the heater remains on even though it isn't giving off heat any more, so you think it's working but it's not. But, if you've had a good experience with the 25w ones, I will give them a try...thanks for the advice!


----------



## callistra

IDK I've had several 25w and 50w and never had a problem with any, except one I dropped and it broke but that was my fault.


----------



## Catw0man

callistra said:


> IDK I've had several 25w and 50w and never had a problem with any, except one I dropped and it broke but that was my fault.


Ok, good to know! I'll give them a try....I want to gradually replace all my "pre-set" ones with heaters I can rely on and have more control over.


----------



## callistra

I think Jager also might have a 25w. I know they make good heaters overall. So one of those two I'd try. I have the Marineland because my LFS sells them and it's easy.


----------



## Chard56

*White Elephant Ears*



valen1014 said:


> @ Hadoken Kitty,
> 
> Thank you!! Wow he is beautiful (I dunno about $1000-beautiful though...) But I'm a little disappointed... I was hoping for white fluffy "ears" XD That would make great contrast with the black but I don't know if that's even genetically possible.


I was taking pictures and had forgotten about this guy. He's from my Purple line that throws Black, (among other colors). I had crossed with a Big Ear Salamander HMPK and this showed up in the spawn. A Black Delta with White, not real big Big Ears; but there you go.














Here's the father (a Purple EEDTHMPK) to the last spawn that are about a month old and I already see some Black Doubletails. There should be a few Black EEDTHMPK in the mix. I can't wait for those $1,200.00 bids to come in. Ha ha ha!!! :BIGwinky:


----------



## logisticsguy

I decided to give aquabid a try for selling a few of my fish. Ive purchased but never sold there. Any advise as a seller is appreciated. Maybe you Chard? This is my ad here, unfortunately I can only ship in Canada without a major hassle.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1363593452


----------



## Tabbie82

Oh no! You are selling Chuck Norris! I really wish you could ship outside of Canada.


----------



## logisticsguy

Yeah I wish I could ship to the US but it is so expensive for the buyer and a pain for the seller. Too bad because it really shouldn't be this difficult. This is something I am going to be working on.


----------



## Tabbie82

Well, he's a beautiful fish. I am sure someone there in Canada will snatch him up.


----------



## Tabbie82

Ug, I should be working, but now I can't stop looking at Aquabid. Look at this crowntail: 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1363190011

He's gorgeous!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Ohhhh I love those amazing EEs chard!!!


----------



## Catw0man

logisticsguy said:


> I decided to give aquabid a try for selling a few of my fish. Ive purchased but never sold there. Any advise as a seller is appreciated. Maybe you Chard? This is my ad here, unfortunately I can only ship in Canada without a major hassle.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1363593452


Since I've bought so many Aquabid fish....and I live in Canada....lol.....I feel qualified to offer my not-so-expert advice! Buying a fish on Aquabid, for me, comes down to the quality of the pictures (I need to see a beautiful, well-lit picture that really shows off the fish....several "poses" are even better....) AND a DOA policy (need to know I will get my money back if the fish is DOA).


----------



## Chard56

logisticsguy said:


> I decided to give aquabid a try for selling a few of my fish. Ive purchased but never sold there. Any advise as a seller is appreciated. Maybe you Chard? This is my ad here, unfortunately I can only ship in Canada without a major hassle.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1363593452


 Your ad looks good. Unless priority is a standard price you may want to post whatever that costs and whether you have a live arrival guarantee. $30 Canadian would be like $50 US currency I think or somewhere around that. I don't even get that for my Purple Bettas. If you are trying to sell them anytime soon you may want to lower your price. That seems a little high to me. Posting your shipping prices and DOA policy in the desciption will help eliminate getting too many questions from potential buyers.


----------



## Catw0man

Chard56 said:


> Your ad looks good. Unless priority is a standard price you may want to post whatever that costs and whether you have a live arrival guarantee. $30 Canadian would be like $50 US currency I think or somewhere around that. I don't even get that for my Purple Bettas. If you are trying to sell them anytime soon you may want to lower your price. That seems a little high to me. Posting your shipping prices and DOA policy in the desciption will help eliminate getting too many questions from potential buyers.


The Canadian to U.S. exchange rate is actually fairly close right now and has been for some time.....so $30 Canadian would be less in U.S. currency....like $27 or so U.S. (we could look it up on an online currency converter to be sure).

Oh, and sorry if my previous post sounded like I was in any way criticizing your ad....I hadn't even looked at it at that point. I was just generalizing what I'm looking for as a buyer.


----------



## logisticsguy

Chard56 said:


> Your ad looks good. Unless priority is a standard price you may want to post whatever that costs and whether you have a live arrival guarantee. $30 Canadian would be like $50 US currency I think or somewhere around that. I don't even get that for my Purple Bettas. If you are trying to sell them anytime soon you may want to lower your price. That seems a little high to me. Posting your shipping prices and DOA policy in the desciption will help eliminate getting too many questions from potential buyers.


Thanks Chard56 for some great advise. I will make those changes. The US and Can Dollar are close but the cost of everything in Canada is much higher. For instance a fast food lunch in US that costs 5.00 would be 7.50 here. A 18k car in US would be 25k in Canada, taxes are way higher.The LFS store by by house charges 44.00 for a very average at best half moon if they even have any... This is why I had to import my breeding stock. If you consider the transhipper and extra fees on top of the cost of a thai import for a canadian buyer, my fish will actually be much cheaper in the end even at 30.00 compared to a thai at 20.00. For instance, My original 8 thai hm cost 20 each so 160 plus 180 extra by the time they arrived. It is not an even playing field so my fish will look expensive to most people. Thanks again for the help I owe you one sir.

CJ


----------



## Chard56

Ok, $27 then. I start mine at $14 and maybe have a dollar higher reserve at $15 and a buy-it-now at $16 unless it's something really exceptional and I might go $18 for a bin price. Starting out at $27 I just don't think they'll go that fast.


----------



## logisticsguy

Catw0man said:


> The Canadian to U.S. exchange rate is actually fairly close right now and has been for some time.....so $30 Canadian would be less in U.S. currency....like $27 or so U.S. (we could look it up on an online currency converter to be sure).
> 
> Oh, and sorry if my previous post sounded like I was in any way criticizing your ad....I hadn't even looked at it at that point. I was just generalizing what I'm looking for as a buyer.


Your exactly right, We are going to make some changes and i may even add some more fish. Visual is so important and the thai guys do some top notch photo work. I stink at photography myself so it could be tough lol.


----------



## Chard56

logisticsguy said:


> Thanks Chard56 for some great advise. I will make those changes. The US and Can Dollar are close but the cost of everything in Canada is much higher. For instance a fast food lunch in US that costs 5.00 would be 7.50 here. A 18k car in US would be 25k in Canada, taxes are way higher.The LFS store by by house charges 44.00 for a very average at best half moon if they even have any... This is why I had to import my breeding stock. If you consider the transhipper and extra fees on top of the cost of a thai import for a canadian buyer, my fish will actually be much cheaper in the end even at 30.00 compared to a thai at 20.00. For instance, My original 8 thai hm cost 20 each so 160 plus 180 extra by the time they arrived. It is not an even playing field so my fish will look expensive to most people. Thanks again for the help I owe you one sir.
> 
> CJ


 Yikes! I need to find a way to get a transshipper to Canada evidently. I've tried contacting one a couple times but never get a response.


----------



## logisticsguy

Chard56 said:


> Ok, $27 then. I start mine at $14 and maybe have a dollar higher reserve at $15 and a buy-it-now at $16 unless it's something really exceptional and I might go $18 for a bin price. Starting out at $27 I just don't think they'll go that fast.


Your right. I will put up some of my other fish at lower prices and see how it goes.


----------



## logisticsguy

Chard56 said:


> Yikes! I need to find a way to get a transshipper to Canada evidently. I've tried contacting one a couple times but never get a response.


Well there is Hung Pham in Toronto. I know he deals with mostly thai imports. Maybe I should look into what it requires for a transhipper licence myself lol. It is a pain for me to ship to the US right now.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1363270199


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

That fish right there ermehgerd


----------



## Hail0788

Ugh! I was I had a lot of money. I so would buy those beautiful bettas and start breeding them.


----------



## Catw0man

logisticsguy said:


> Well there is Hung Pham in Toronto. I know he deals with mostly thai imports. Maybe I should look into what it requires for a transhipper licence myself lol. It is a pain for me to ship to the US right now.


All the fish I've imported have gone through Hung Pham.....my last batch which was 36 fish cost $410 to the transhipper on top of whatever I'd already paid the breeders/sellers. That amount includes shipping, heat packs, box fee and import fees. He normally charges $10 "import fee" per fish, but gave me a discount to $9 because I was importing so many. I've seen U.S. transhippers say they are charging only $2 per fish.

So....yeah, it's a little crazy.


----------



## GoodMorning

^i dont get what you're trying to say. $410 is just for shipping? or is it the total for everything to your door? or is it the price shipped to the trans shipper? So the trans shipper is charging you $9 per fish shipping to your door? Or are you doing local pickup at his house? Because if your trans shipper is in toronto and you also live in toronto, why don't you just do a pickup at his place.


----------



## Catw0man

GoodMorning said:


> ^i dont get what you're trying to say. $410 is just for shipping? or is it the total for everything to your door? or is it the price shipped to the trans shipper? So the trans shipper is charging you $9 per fish shipping to your door? Or are you doing local pickup at his house? Because if your trans shipper is in toronto and you also live in toronto, why don't you just do a pickup at his place.


The transhipper lives in Niagara Falls, which is a couple of hours drive from where I live outside of Toronto. And even if I picked the fish up at his door, he would still be charging the $9 per fish "import fee"....which to me sounds more like a handling fee determined by each individual transhipper. The actual shipping cost (priority mail) was about $55. So I'd save about that much by picking up the fish from him instead of having them shipped from Niagara Falls to me.


----------



## Catw0man

Ok, someone please buy this fish so I don't....I don't think the picture does him justice....can you just imagine how he'd look in person?

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1363706746


----------



## Tabbie82

He's gorgeous! That seller has amazing fish, from what I've seen. I've not bought from them, but I keep falling in love with their fish when I am browsing. I'll click on a thumbnail I like and see the picture, (I usually skip over all the info, as I'm not buying anymore fish right now) fall in love, scroll back up, and oh look, it's Phusit. That seller is going to get me in trouble someday! BTW- I keep seeing your posts catw0man, and am still in awe of the sheer quantity of bettas you have/have coming to you! I have no idea how you do it. Am I correct in my math in that you are going to have 73 total??


----------



## Catw0man

Tabbie82 said:


> He's gorgeous! That seller has amazing fish, from what I've seen. I've not bought from them, but I keep falling in love with their fish when I am browsing. I'll click on a thumbnail I like and see the picture, (I usually skip over all the info, as I'm not buying anymore fish right now) fall in love, scroll back up, and oh look, it's Phusit. That seller is going to get me in trouble someday! BTW- I keep seeing your posts catw0man, and am still in awe of the sheer quantity of bettas you have/have coming to you! I have no idea how you do it. Am I correct in my math in that you are going to have 73 total??


Yup, I'm going to have 73....actually, I think it might be up to 75 now.....which is why I absolutely cannot buy even one more fish!!! But it's so hard.....lol


----------



## Tabbie82

Wowza! :shock: That's a lot of water changes! ;-) I totally understand, though. If I had the money, space and time for loads more, I would have a whole house just for bettas! Aquabid can be dangerous... And so very tempting.


----------



## Signature Farms

I've purchased from Phusit before. He's a great seller and wonderful to deal with!


----------



## Tabbie82

Oh, thanks Signature. That will really help me NOT buy from him! ;-)

I've heard good stuff about him on other threads. Was your fish as beautiful in person or does Phusit just have an amazing photographer?


----------



## Catw0man

Tabbie82 said:


> Oh, thanks Signature. That will really help me NOT buy from him! ;-)
> 
> I've heard good stuff about him on other threads. Was your fish as beautiful in person or does Phusit just have an amazing photographer?


I have a crowntail from Phusit that I got in my last shipment....and he's more beautiful than the picture. And I have 3 more CTs coming in the next shipment....so please buy that mustard gas butterfly I posted the pic of and save me!!!!


----------



## valen1014

I love the spots on this female <3


----------



## Catw0man

valen1014 said:


> I love the spots on this female <3


Wow! Those spots are crazy! I love her!


----------



## Chard56

Looks like she has measles or aphids!


----------



## valen1014

Chard56 said:


> Looks like she has measles or aphids!


Ahhh not the first image that popped into my head when I saw her haha XD But now that you mention it, yeah! :shock:


----------



## Tabbie82

She's pretty! I would have to call her Freckles. Look at this little guys face:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1363229744

He's adorable!


----------



## Catw0man

*ElegantBetta's latest*

Checked Aquabid again this morning (I must stop doing that!) and ElegantBetta's listings got me....lol

Male Black Dragon:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1363357604

Female Black Dragon:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1363357638


----------



## kaynmil

This thread has taught me about the wonders of AB and now I can't stop looking at all the beautiful fishies!!!


----------



## Catw0man

kaynmil said:


> This thread has taught me about the wonders of AB and now I can't stop looking at all the beautiful fishies!!!


It's amazing what's being bred these days.....compared to 25 years ago when I first started keeping bettas! Of course, that was before the internet too....lol


----------



## logisticsguy

Im thinking about putting Jerome up on aquabid.


----------



## Catw0man

logisticsguy said:


> Im thinking about putting Jerome up on aquabid.


He's so pretty! Why would you want to sell him?


----------



## logisticsguy

Catw0man said:


> He's so pretty! Why would you want to sell him?


Well I just counted and Im at 103 betta with 3 new spawns underway. Simply too many right now but I do like Jerome quite a bit. If I dont move some betta out I will have no room for the new ones. Plus the wife might kill me and put my body and the betta on the curb if I dont sell some.


----------



## kaynmil

Catw0man said:


> It's amazing what's being bred these days.....compared to 25 years ago when I first started keeping bettas! Of course, that was before the internet too....lol



It is pretty awesome whats bred these days.. I wish I could keep more than 2 of them...lol and get a pretty one on AB!!:lol:


----------



## Chard56

*Internet Betta search*



Catw0man said:


> It's amazing what's being bred these days.....compared to 25 years ago when I first started keeping bettas! Of course, that was before the internet too....lol


The internet search I did a little over 5 years ago did me in. It had been 18 or 19 years since I moved from Iowa to Missouri and sold or gave away my 48 tanks and fish, including Bettas. I saw the new tailtypes and colors of Crowntails and Halfmoons and I took it hook line and sinker.


----------



## homegrown terror

Chard56 said:


> The internet search I did a little over 5 years ago did me in. It had been 18 or 19 years since I moved from Iowa to Missouri and sold or gave away my 48 tanks and fish, including Bettas. I saw the new tailtypes and colors of Crowntails and Halfmoons and I* took it hook line and sinker.*


....so to speak?:lol:


----------



## Fenghuang

Is the water the breeders use on the other side of the world magical or something?


----------



## VictorP

Picture 5 is a very nice girl other than the fact she has a slightly long anal! The females in picture 8 and 11 are very nice and balanced!


----------



## Fenghuang

Uh-huh, I agree. 

I've been really liking the blue and white combination of CTs on AB lately. I never see crowntails like that in petstores.


----------



## Tabbie82

You know, I think you've discovered the secret, Fenghuang! They have magical water in Thailand! I'm in love with this guy:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1363459830


----------



## Fenghuang

I was looking at that one too! He has such an interesting pattern.

I swear, they must have unicorns frolicking and bathing in water or something. .__.


----------



## Tabbie82

He's got such cool coloring and I love his eyes. He kinda reminds me of a grumpy old man, but in a good way. :lol: Ah, man. You're going to make me want Aquabid fishies even more, putting pictures of betta fish and frolicking unicorns in my head... Now I'm going to be imagining that the fish have magical friends and spend the weekends riding around on dragons, seeing the countryside. :shock:


----------



## Tabbie82

Uggg.... Soooo pretty....

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1363619404


----------



## Fenghuang

Haha, I didn't mean to make you want AB fish even more. Sorry. xD 

I feel like my time could be spent much more productively but...


----------



## Catw0man

I'm liking this guy by Majcha Farms:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1364002283


----------



## Hail0788

Thinking about getting her for my male Ice.http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1363624439


----------



## motherpeters

I'm in love with these Tri-Color Crowntails from Phusit. My favorite one was bought out already. :-(


----------



## Hail0788

motherpeters said:


> I'm in love with these Tri-Color Crowntails from Phusit. My favorite one was bought out already. :-(


I know it sounds silly but it reminds me of the 4th of July.


----------



## Tabbie82

Yes! Like fireworks! I agree, definitely 4th of July-ish.


----------



## Tabbie82

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1363436493


----------



## pittipuppylove

motherpeters said:


> I'm in love with these Tri-Color Crowntails from Phusit. My favorite one was bought out already. :-(


I remember him! lol I had this running dialog in my head that if he was mine, I'd've named him Captain America :lol:


----------



## motherpeters

pittipuppylove said:


> I remember him! lol I had this running dialog in my head that if he was mine, I'd've named him Captain America :lol:


I was thinking Sparkler! lol. He definitely does make me think of the Fourth as well.


----------



## Catw0man

Tabbie82 said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1363436493


Nice fish! I better not start buying plakats though or I'll really be in trouble.....I love his blue eyes!


----------



## Karebear13

^ omg that plakat is beautiful!


----------



## Stone

It's not magic, it's the climate, when you can do outdoor breeding have access to all that the fish have evolved to be used to, plus easy access to other top breeders stock and the fact these guys do it for a living vs as a hobby, I am not sure what the exchange rate is but I have been told one of our dollars is about 10 of thiers so a 50 dollar fish on AB is 500 bucks to them which is plenty of reasons to breed and sell fish to us americans.


----------



## aemaki09

Exchange rate is $1 to 29.54 Thai baht.
So your pretty close, one of their fish, with the exchange rate makes them about 300 of their dollars.


----------



## Catw0man

*"Green" bettas by Blimp33*

So hard to tell if so-called "green" bettas ARE really green (since usually ones described as green are really turquoise).....but these guys are close anyway....

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1363749972

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1363749640


----------



## Fenghuang

Stone said:


> It's not magic, it's the climate, when you can do outdoor breeding have access to all that the fish have evolved to be used to, plus easy access to other top breeders stock and the fact these guys do it for a living vs as a hobby, I am not sure what the exchange rate is but I have been told one of our dollars is about 10 of thiers so a 50 dollar fish on AB is 500 bucks to them which is plenty of reasons to breed and sell fish to us americans.


I know, Stone, I was kidding. xD 

Isn't he a pretty boy?










I'm in love with this colour scheme.










The last time I went to Petsmart, I saw a little HMPK that could have been this one's indentical twin. Really wanted him, but I absolutely cannot have another.


----------



## Tabbie82

I too was joking about the magical water, unicorns, and dragons... I suppose humor doesn't translate well in text. :lol: @Fuenghuang- The first picture you posted is a fish that I have been drooling over for days. His fins are soooo beautiful. @Catw0man- That plakats blue eyes are a large part of why I think he is so pretty. Those greens you posted are awesome. I especially like the second one!


----------



## Catw0man

My favourite colour combo is "Mustard Gas" (and, yes, I know the whole story behind the origins of the term and I choose to use it generically because most people do and consequently there is an immediate comprehension of what colour of fish it refers to)....and I have a couple of them....but the ones by Aquastar71 blow me away. I wonder if it is really this bright in person?

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1363981368


----------



## Hail0788

Omg! I'm in love with those ears!


----------



## Hail0788

The dots are so pretty!


----------



## motherpeters

Here's one of my new favorites! May be soon....


----------



## MoonShadow

My goodness, what I wouldn't give to own this fish!! 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1363790870


----------



## MikeJones

Wow that one is awesome MoonShadow! I want!


----------



## Vizja13

pittipuppylove said:


> I remember him! lol I had this running dialog in my head that if he was mine, I'd've named him Captain America :lol:





Lol, I have a VT named Captain America. He's from Petco though.. I'm a total Marvel fangirl


----------



## pittipuppylove

Vizja13 said:


> Lol, I have a VT named Captain America. He's from Petco though.. I'm a total Marvel fangirl


Nice! I feel you there... I'm just now getting around to naming my fish, and my friend and I stayed up till around 0100 texting back and forth trying to figure out Marvel names for all my bettas :lol:


----------



## Catw0man

MoonShadow said:


> My goodness, what I wouldn't give to own this fish!!
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1363790870


Wow! He's stunning!


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

Catw0man said:


> My favourite colour combo is "Mustard Gas" (and, yes, I know the whole story behind the origins of the term and I choose to use it generically because most people do and consequently there is an immediate comprehension of what colour of fish it refers to)....and I have a couple of them....but the ones by Aquastar71 blow me away. I wonder if it is really this bright in person?
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1363981368



















Oh. Wow..... I. Want. This. Fish. 

Hm, auction is already closed, and he was sold.

Edited to add: And GUESS WHO GOT HIM?.... *Catw0man!* 

(I think Catw0man needs to change her name to Bettaw0man!)


----------



## Karebear13

Catw0man said:


> Wow! He's stunning!


wow so white and pretty! love him


----------



## Bombalurina

Catw0man, I *reall* want to see your betta collection. Can you make a thread with pictures?


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I need someone to buy this female as I keep seeing her come up and she is everything I love in a betta. She is female, is a blue/green marble and has the most gorgeous dark eyes. 

If I still had money and hadn't sworn off splendens, she would already be here in one of my tanks swimming around.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

Bombalurina - Catw0man has some photos in her album. I looked at them last night, and all the fish are sooooooooooo pretty!!!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

LittleBettaFish said:


> I need someone to buy this female as I keep seeing her come up and she is everything I love in a betta. She is female, is a blue/green marble and has the most gorgeous dark eyes.
> 
> If I still had money and hadn't sworn off splendens, she would already be here in one of my tanks swimming around.


If I had the space/funds I'd snatch her up!!! :shock:


----------



## motherpeters

Oh my god.... $1,000? Seriously?

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1363981354

Black HM EE


----------



## Crowntails

^ SO beautiful!


----------



## dc2die4

Hi friends,

Just drooling at some of the nice betta on AB.. and this one caught my eye.

I'm fairly new to Bettas, so I'd like to have some of you well seasoned folks have a look and tell me some flaws / critique this betta.. I would just like to know what is a good representation of the breed  I personally like how the fins are outlined in a blueish white, and the body color as well.. Maybe a flaw I see would be some of the blue tinge on the caudal fin?? hehe


----------



## dc2die4

motherpeters said:


> Oh my god.... $1,000? Seriously?
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1363981354
> 
> Black HM EE


My jaw dropped when I saw that too!! At first I thought it was a typo but when I saw the BIN at 1500 I figured it wasn't!


----------



## Bombalurina

Hi dc2die4. The flaws that I (not a breeder) notice on that guy is that his tail spread is too big, going over 180deg and arching over his back. His anal and dorsal fins are also longer than his tail. Hopefully a breeder or IBC member will be able to tell you more.

Just checked out Catw0man's photos, and now there is drool on my keyboard.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

dc2die4 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Just drooling at some of the nice betta on AB.. and this one caught my eye.
> 
> I'm fairly new to Bettas, so I'd like to have some of you well seasoned folks have a look and tell me some flaws / critique this betta.. I would just like to know what is a good representation of the breed  I personally like how the fins are outlined in a blueish white, and the body color as well.. Maybe a flaw I see would be some of the blue tinge on the caudal fin?? hehe


Hey hey! What a gorgeous fish! Please don't take this critiquing as a reason not to get the fish. Every fish has it's flaws. 

You're on the right track with the blue tint. That would be a bit of a flaw, as it isn't in the other fins as well. It looks like he has a bit of butterfly patterning going on. A clear butterfly pattern will have a 50/50 of color and white outline on the fins. I would want to know what is going on with his ventrals. Is that just the angle in the picture? Looks odd. I would ask for another picture, with a clearer shot of the ventrals. Short/stubby ventrals or no ventrals at all are a sign of rose tailing in future fry. The anal and dorsal are longer. In a halfmoon splended, you want a near-perfect 180* caudal with the anal and dorsal not going any longer than the first and last rays of the caudal. 

I hope this helps! I'm not a professional, but I've been trying to get my breeding started so I've had to read up on a ton of stuff regarding what to/not to look for.


----------



## Juditko

Look at this pretty boy...

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1363804303


----------



## madmonahan

I try to avoid this thread for a reason. ;-)


----------



## Catw0man

LittleBlueFishlets said:


> Oh. Wow..... I. Want. This. Fish.
> 
> Hm, auction is already closed, and he was sold.
> 
> Edited to add: And GUESS WHO GOT HIM?.... *Catw0man!*
> 
> (I think Catw0man needs to change her name to Bettaw0man!)


Sorry, after I posted his pic, I started thinking about him more and more....lol....and my twitchy fingers accidentally did a BIN.....I guess I'll find out in person if he's really that brightly coloured!!!


----------



## Luimeril

i found this lovely guy while looking for a purpley betta. figured someone on here would like him enough to snatch him up. :B








his link is here:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1363917802


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Luimeril said:


> i found this lovely guy while looking for a purpley betta. figured someone on here would like him enough to snatch him up. :B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his link is here:
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1363917802


OMG he's salmon colored!!!


----------



## Luimeril

Hadoken Kitty said:


> OMG he's salmon colored!!!


and he's a marble. *u* if i weren't looking for a purple specific, i'd want him. he's lovely, no?


----------



## Artemis

I love the OHMPK in the second post. I haven't bought any nor will I anytime soon but I like poking around. This one is gorgeous!


----------



## Luimeril

Artemis said:


> I love the OHMPK in the second post. I haven't bought any nor will I anytime soon but I like poking around. This one is gorgeous!



x: i love that seller's fish. he's the one i got my Rosetail from. think he has some of Todd's sisters up now(the Rose Platinum gals). :B


----------



## Artemis

Oh I do love his fish!!!I wonder if those are the girls in the bottom of the pic? My next fish will be from a pet store, free if I get student of the month!


----------



## Catw0man

Wow....this one is really cool by 3dbetta:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1364459660


----------



## PiscinePeacocks

Luimeril said:


> i found this lovely guy while looking for a purpley betta. figured someone on here would like him enough to snatch him up. :B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his link is here:
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1363917802


Awwww his color reminds me of a pretty little pet store guy I had - only he was a veil tail. I thought he was quite the find  He made it to 4years old. SIP Floyd. If I didn't have Bettas coming out of my ears I would grab this guy just for nostalgia purposes.


----------



## Crowntails

Must. Not. Buy. 

You guys are killing me with these beauties. I really want a mustard gas!


----------



## Naladari

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1363960803

Look at her!


----------



## SunshineSulie

Argh, I wish I was out of college and could get like 7 rooms just to keep Betta fish in... So sad. ONLY 2 MORE YEARS!!!

I saw this nice fish, and if I ever got a male betta (I think I prefer the females) I might get something like this...

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1364072408


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

SunshineSulie said:


> Argh, I wish I was out of college and could get like 7 rooms just to keep Betta fish in... So sad. ONLY 2 MORE YEARS!!!
> 
> I saw this nice fish, and if I ever got a male betta (I think I prefer the females) I might get something like this...
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1364072408


Oh wow what a cool CT!!!


----------



## motherpeters

SunshineSulie said:


> Argh, I wish I was out of college and could get like 7 rooms just to keep Betta fish in... So sad. ONLY 2 MORE YEARS!!!
> 
> I saw this nice fish, and if I ever got a male betta (I think I prefer the females) I might get something like this...
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1364072408


I saw him a while ago. SO tempting! I love how the red contrasts with the white on him.


----------



## Catw0man

*Zombie betta*

This one freaks me out....Zombie fish lives!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1364223119


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Catw0man said:


> This one freaks me out....Zombie fish lives!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1364223119


OMG I want it for my boyfriend.


----------



## Hail0788

0.0 *drools*

I want him.


----------



## Fenghuang

I saw that one! Like a partial dragonscale, right? Cool looking fish.

These fish are adorable. Their colours could brighten your entire day.


----------



## Hail0788

He is super beautiful.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1364134391


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

So, someone already has what I was going to breed for. Q.Q


----------



## Catw0man

Wow....awesome look! You should breed for it anyway!


----------



## Catw0man

*Orange male and female*

Here's a nice orange pair that Patsayawan just listed:

Male: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1364488203

Female: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1364488265


----------



## Fenghuang

This guy looks like someone accidentally splattered paint all over him. His colouration is so messy and chaotic and I _love it._


----------



## Catw0man

He's really stunning.....and I love crowntails! Given how much the Halfmoons end up shredding their tails (through biting/swimming/over-flaring), sometimes I think it would be better to just stick with CTs and dispense with all the HM drama! lol


----------



## motherpeters

The female at the bottom is to die for! I love her coloring!



Fenghuang said:


> I saw that one! Like a partial dragonscale, right? Cool looking fish.
> 
> These fish are adorable. Their colours could brighten your entire day.


----------



## Signature Farms

I love that yellow!


----------



## Fenghuang

I think it's safe to say that if I had the money, they'll both be mine.



Catw0man said:


> He's really stunning.....and I love crowntails! Given how much the Halfmoons end up shredding their tails (through biting/swimming/over-flaring), sometimes I think it would be better to just stick with CTs and dispense with all the HM drama! lol


I feel the same way. My two males with the greatest finnage tailbite terribly. One is a HMDT and the other is not even a HM... He's a super delta. Even more frustrating is that they refuse to let their fins grow back. Asriel taunts me. He allows his caudal to heal until it's *almost* full again. Then, overnight, he shreds it to ribbons. No problem with my CTs and shorter finned boys.

More gorgeous CTs!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Oh, feng, that last one is really cool!!!


----------



## kelikani

He's so gorgeous I think I might die. 










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1364252488


----------



## Crowntails

^ Amazing.


----------



## Catw0man

Fenghuang said:


> I feel the same way. My two males with the greatest finnage tailbite terribly. One is a HMDT and the other is not even a HM... He's a super delta. Even more frustrating is that they refuse to let their fins grow back. Asriel taunts me. He allows his caudal to heal until it's *almost* full again. Then, overnight, he shreds it to ribbons. No problem with my CTs and shorter finned boys.


It is very disheartening to see that stunning HM or OHM tail get shredded or bitten. Of the 36 fish I got from Aquabid last month, only 2 were CTs and all the rest were OHMs.....of those, at least a third had really bitten their tails during shipping, so they arrived with damaged fins. Another third have "blown out" their tails since arriving (just wear and tear from swimming in more water that is also filtered or from over-flaring at their neighbors). And about 3 (who arrived in perfect condition) have started biting their own tails, one of them really badly. **sigh**


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Catw0man said:


> It is very disheartening to see that stunning HM or OHM tail get shredded or bitten. Of the 36 fish I got from Aquabid last month, only 2 were CTs and all the rest were OHMs.....of those, at least a third had really bitten their tails during shipping, so they arrived with damaged fins. Another third have "blown out" their tails since arriving (just wear and tear from swimming in more water that is also filtered or from over-flaring at their neighbors). And about 3 (who arrived in perfect condition) have started biting their own tails, one of them really badly. **sigh**


I'm still crying over my copper HM's tail being shredded by his would've been lover.


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Oh Catw0man sorry about all your fin woes. Hopefully they'll all regrow quickly. Still, all your fish must be stunning nevertheless. I have a rosetail that split his tail right in half, so now he looks like a double tail. It is slowly regrowning, millimeter by sloooowww millimeter.....


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

*Sigh* My HM really hates his fins. He shreds them, then eats the bits. If a piece of fin drifts towards the tank bottom, he swoops down and gulps it up. Afterwards, the bits appear in his poop.

Either he really likes the taste of his fins, or he just really hates fins in general.


----------



## homegrown terror

LittleBlueFishlets said:


> *Sigh* My HM really hates his fins. He shreds them, then eats the bits. If a piece of fin drifts towards the tank bottom, he swoops down and gulps it up. Afterwards, the bits appear in his poop.
> 
> Either he really likes the taste of his fins, or he just really hates fins in general.


this happens with a lot of long-finned bettas. they get stressed or anxious, and attack their fins because they see something big, bright and moving, but don't realise it's a part of their own body.


----------



## Signature Farms

That's one of the reasons I've switched over to plakats. They hold their finnage so much better.


----------



## Chard56

I think it has to do with the breeders too. If you don't use tailbiters in your breeding program you will cut down on inheriting those traits. Same goes for egg/fry eaters. I have a few too. I'm not saying I don't but one out of 100 isn't the same as what Catw0man is having to go through. Some of mine are jarred two and three deep. When I see one with a few chunks missing it's usaully one in the back with other Bettas on two or three sides. I'll move it to the front and place it at the ends where they only have one side to flare at. The reasoning is so that they aren't seeing another Betta trying to attack them from behind and turn to bite them and actually bite themselves. Seems to work most of the time. ~ Richard


----------



## johanna414

I'm still fairly new to the betta hobby (I've had a Wal-mart VT for the past two years, but didn't get serious about it until recently when I added a couple more to my collection, from my LFS) so I'll admit that I'm not the most knowledgeable about fin types and quality. These all appealed to me mostly based on color... but they're all so pretty! Since I only have three tanks and they are all full, I can't buy any more but it is fun to look!


----------



## aemaki09

johanna, I was about to place a bid on the first boy you posted! Too bad I dont think I'll be getting paid until a week after his auction ends, he's absolutely stunning and would be great to carry on the line I am working with...



now, for what I was originally going to post
*If anyone see's a male HM or HMPK that looks similar to this boy (posted below) in the next couple weeks, please let me know!*
Like I said in the paragraph above, I need a new male to carry on my line, the original died (pictured) and I am absolutely in love with the coloration.
I dont have the time to check every single listing, but I know with the help of everyone else that likes to stalk AB, I should find a good match in no time.

The new one does not have to be an exact match, just have similar coloration and patterning.


----------



## Fenghuang

I've seen a few that look similar to your boy. I know they can't replace him; I don't think they're nearly as beautiful and some of them don't have the best form, but...


----------



## aemaki09

Wow! The 2nd and 3rd guy are pretty close! I'll have to take a look at that seller some more!

Thanks


----------



## Crowntails

Wow, the last male is a beauty!


----------



## Fenghuang

aemaki09 said:


> Wow! The 2nd and 3rd guy are pretty close! I'll have to take a look at that seller some more!
> 
> Thanks


No prob. I stalk Aquabid anyway. Good luck finding a worthy male. 

Ohmygosh, this boy~!


----------



## Janan

I've never bought anything off of Aquabid, but I want to. Are there any sellers that you recommend? Any I should avoid? What should I expect?


----------



## aemaki09

Are you looking at US sellers only? Or importing too?

The only seller I would tell you to avoid is "bluebettasusa" because they have tons of hidden fees for shipping, a lot of bad feedback, and are pretty rude.


----------



## Chard56

I don't know where you live in Texas but I'm sending 17 Bettas to Midlothian this weekend for the IBC show. If you were close enough to catch the show and stick around for the auction afterwards I'm sure you could pick some Beauties up for a decent price. I think it safe to say there aren't any sellers on Aquabid that I've heard anything bad or suspicious about in a while. It just depends on whether you want your money to stay in the states or buy overseas and pay for the transshipping. Many US based breeders like myself offer a show quality or pet quality Betta at a fairly reasonable price with shipping fees a lot less that buying abroad. Once you make a bid you can wait for the auction to end or do the buy it now option if they have one so no one else can outbid you. Then just wait for a response from the seller. In my case I will send the buyer a paypal invoice to pay for their purchase. If you don't have a paypal account it's easy to set one up or you can make arrangements to pay by check or money order. Other than waiting on weather delays the majority of all transactions go very smoothly.


----------



## Janan

Where in Midlothian? I might have to go, although it would be an hour drive.

Would I be able to by any yellow, pink or green halfmoon fancy bettas? It's my birthday and I would really love a betta like the ones I see on the Aquabid site.


----------



## aemaki09

If chard doesn't have it (he has a bit of everything though, so there's a good chance he will), I'm sure someone else will.
There is an auction at the end of show's for the breeders entering to sell the fish they sent to the show if they so wish. You would probably find something there, just depends on the price you are willing to pay because I am sure some will go for a pretty penny! 
I can't tell you where the show is at though, haven't paid that much attention.


----------



## valen1014

Are his eyes real?


----------



## homegrown terror

valen1014 said:


> Are his eyes real?


they look real, the white part might either be dragon scaling, or the part of the eye that swivels it in the socket. i used to have a DS plakat who had "anime eyes" complete with a tiny bit of DS on each eye that looked like the little light glint that just about EVERY anime character has, regardless of the actual lighting in the scene.


----------



## Chard56

Janan said:


> Where in Midlothian? I might have to go, although it would be an hour drive.
> 
> Would I be able to by any yellow, pink or green halfmoon fancy bettas? It's my birthday and I would really love a betta like the ones I see on the Aquabid site.


 March 29-31, 2013
La Quinta Inn
1165 Hwy 67W, Alvarado, TX 76009 It's actually in Alvarado and you would have to be there at the time the auction took place. Some of them can be had for $5 to $10 while some of the better ones or 1st place winners and Best of variety and Best of show will of coarse bring a higher price. You could email Kayla and ask her what would be the best time to see the show and auction. [email protected]. I would have no idea what colors other members are entering but I'm sure out of the 200 plus Bettas that will be there you'll find something that catchs your eye.


----------



## MattsBettas

For aemaki-

View attachment 86930


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1364964674


----------



## Tabbie82

*What the what??*

$100 for this fish??

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1364530337


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Oh that's a cool fish!!! I don't know if it's $100 cool, but at least it isn't $1,000!


----------



## Warlock

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Oh that's a cool fish!!! I don't know if it's $100 cool, but at least it isn't *$1,000!*


your wish.. is my COMMAND!!!
THE . WORLD'S . FIRST . BLACK . DUMBO 
Buy It Now Price: $1500.00
stating bid.. $1000!!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1364500205


----------



## Crowntails

^ wow!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Lol, that was the exact one I was talking about, actually. xD


----------



## Tabbie82

I agree, she is cool. It's the price tag that got me.


----------



## Fenghuang

More bettas I can only dream of owning:

(Especially this girl >>) 




























Another one for Aemaki:


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

That first one is...SO CUTE OMG


----------



## Fenghuang

I know, right? I think I hate Aquabid. ;___;


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

That EE is gorgeous, too!!


----------



## Viva

Fenghuang said:


>


I looooove this shade of blue!


----------



## ravenwinds

I am with you, feng, ...I think I hate Aquabid, too! Doesn't stop me from visiting every couple of days, though.
I have 8 bettas, mostly female, all HM coming to me next week via AB and Thailand, stopping off first in CO w/Linda Olson...I figure the more I get in one trip, the more distributed the cost...as opposed to saying "this boy came from Thailand and his total cost was $55!"
It's kind of like when a store sells something and the price ends in $.99! We can tell ourselves and everyone else that we bought it for less than $20 but the cost was $19.99...our brain KNOWS we spent $20 (or at least knows it was only a penny under $20), we just feel better because we're able to pretend more realistically...

Kind of a big tangent...the argument was floating inside my head.


----------



## veggiegirl

Okay I found this guy a while back and thought I would share him because I do not think they have been posted on this thread yet. I believe he was listed as a Pintail betta (like pintail guppies). I quite like him, he is pretty unusual.........

View attachment 89297


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

veggiegirl said:


> Okay I found this guy a while back and thought I would share him because I do not think they have been posted on this thread yet. I believe he was listed as a Pintail betta (like pintail guppies). I quite like him, he is pretty unusual.........
> 
> View attachment 89297


His tail....it looks like a sting ray!!!


----------



## veggiegirl

He does!!!!!!! I am pretty sure I saw another betta with his tail type on Aquabid too but I must have forgot to save the picture! I have so many pics saved off Aquabid of bettas that I can only dream of owning!!!!!!!!!!! I hope that they manage to breed more of this tail type and that they become available locally some time!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Haha, I'm sure they will. I wonder how one would breed a tail like that. o_o


----------



## veggiegirl

Hmmmm no idea, but then I do not breed bettas so maybe someone who does could better answer that. He is quite different to any of the other tail types, I would really like one


----------



## Tabbie82

That tail ^^ creeps me out!!! It's so sinister looking! I just came across this guy and am in love with all his colors:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1365358138


----------



## Tabbie82

And this one is soooo purty....

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1364833677


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Ugh. Phusit always has such great fish!!!


----------



## veggiegirl

The red and white marble is really unusual, his pattern is quite unique.


----------



## Tabbie82

He really does have some of the most beautiful fish!


----------



## Signature Farms

OMG I love that red marble!


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 89522


----------



## Signature Farms

Ok, I know that bottom picture is taken from above, but I still think it looks like a dead fish!


----------



## motherpeters

I'm in love!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Oh WOW motherpeters!!!


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 89570


AAAHHHHHH! He's only $15!!!


----------



## motherpeters

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Oh WOW motherpeters!!!


I know right? I wish I had like seven extra tanks...


----------



## Viva

motherpeters said:


> I'm in love!


 I really love that shade of blue! And his pattern is so crisp... love him!


----------



## MikeJones

This one is nice! Aemaki maybe close.










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1365094961


----------



## Janan




----------



## Tabbie82

I like this boy. He has yellow lips!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1365512447


----------



## Tabbie82

This one is beautiful too! 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1365064873


----------



## Tabbie82

I just went to post a picture here and then I looked and saw that the fish had a bid on it... by Catw0man! I won't post it now, but want to say you go, Catw0man! He's a gorgeous fish!


----------



## motherpeters

Check out this boy. Beautiful colors!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I was so tempted to bid on this male to be my bedside table buddy. I don't care how pure he is, all I know is that he is stunning and I would love to set him up in a biotope style tank.


----------



## Catw0man

Oh, I love that one! Great for your bedside table!


----------



## Catw0man

*Black Butterfly*

I love this one.....but seriously CANNOT buy more fish!!!!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1365554842


----------



## Fenghuang

Catw0man, can you _pleeeeeeease_ post pictures of your setups? I think all of us are dying to catch a glimpse of your magnificent betta collection.


----------



## Catw0man

Well, my setup is nothing special....just a bunch of 2.5 gallon BettaBow tanks....but I will try to take some pics for you if you like....lol


----------



## RowdyBetta

O.O waaaaant! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1365054900


----------



## Fenghuang

Catw0man said:


> Well, my setup is nothing special....just a bunch of 2.5 gallon BettaBow tanks....but I will try to take some pics for you if you like....lol


Ohmygosh, please do! I think everyone else would agree.


----------



## motherpeters

Fenghuang said:


> Ohmygosh, please do! I think everyone else would agree.


I agree!


----------



## jessp118

motherpeters said:


> Check out this boy. Beautiful colors!


wow! those ears are huge


----------



## Catw0man

*Flower Bomb*

Just when I swore off buying any more fish.....

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1365689241


----------



## MattsBettas

*jawdrop*


----------



## Catw0man

And, then there was this one too.....

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1365350607


----------



## Chard56

I guess I'll have to start breeding some more exotic colors so I can get your business Catwoman. It seems like you are buying almost more than I've been selling lately! Too bad I can't sell to Canada though.


----------



## Catw0man

I would soooooo buy from you if you shipped to Canada!!!!


----------



## shakeitsalome

:shock: catw0man, did I read your signature right??? *72*??? I want to be you when I grow up. :-D

If I had the funds, I'd probably buy every betta I saw on Aquabid. Probably a good thing I'm not in charge of the household money...


----------



## Catw0man

Yes, it's around 72....I need to take another head count though....lol


----------



## Catw0man

It's official, Aquabid is trying to kill me....or destroy my sanity....maybe both. **sigh**

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1365226726


----------



## motherpeters

Catw0man said:


> It's official, Aquabid is trying to kill me....or destroy my sanity....maybe both. **sigh**
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1365226726


He's beautiful! I love it! I wish I had more tanks....


----------



## Fenghuang

Catw0man, I think your name needs to be changed. xD


----------



## Viva

Fenghuang said:


>


Wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww. I LOVE these 2! The colors are just amazing...The first one looks silver and gold the second reminds me of a wild cat's fur pattern. So want!


----------



## Syriiven

Fenghuang said:


>


Feng, who's selling this beautiful fish?!


----------



## Fenghuang

The seller is called Ttbetta. The auction page is here:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1365738128

I just got done talking to someone about how I've never seen EEs that aren't solids or butterflies and then, I saw this guy.

EDIT:

Viva: I know, the second one is my favourite too!


----------



## Syriiven

Thank you!


----------



## Fenghuang

No problem.  Are you going to get him, Syr?


----------



## Syriiven

Curtis helped me! =D Yes!


----------



## Fenghuang

I'm guessing that's a yes...?

EDIT:

Oh, you did!


----------



## Syriiven

xD yes, yes I did. Now just to fight with PayPal...


----------



## Fenghuang

Congratulations! I went back and saw that the auction closed. I would've snatched him up if I had my own place.


----------



## Syriiven

We'll be calling him Falcor. Now if I can manage this first AB auction without a hitch....


----------



## Fenghuang

It's your first AB fish? Geez, you closed it fast. xD I'm jealous though. So so pretty.


----------



## Syriiven

I don't like to browse because I have this 'whole world on a platter' mentality...but when I see something I know I'll really want and not just collect, I pounce =3


----------



## Fenghuang

I hate browsing. I always end up regretting it, but I can't help it. xD I do think I pine after those rare beauties I've seen at the stores but couldn't buy over the years more than I have over any AB fish though.

I love this purple. I wonder if it's photoshopped....?


----------



## Syriiven

I've been oggling some of korwhord's. He has some rlly great fish. I don't think it's shopped, but I'm no pro at telling, so~


----------



## Fenghuang

I really wonder with some AB fish. Some look unreal.


----------



## Syriiven

o.o some really do!

-ish soooo excited!!!-


----------



## Fenghuang

I would be too. ^^ Do you know when you'll get him?


----------



## Syriiven

havent been contacted back yet >>


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Fenghuang said:


> I hate browsing. I always end up regretting it, but I can't help it. xD I do think I pine after those rare beauties I've seen at the stores but couldn't buy over the years more than I have over any AB fish though.
> 
> I love this purple. I wonder if it's photoshopped....?


Definitely looks like the caudal and dorsal detailing was airbrushed.


----------



## GoodMorning

ooOOo HK!


----------



## blu the betta

how do you import pics from aquabid?


----------



## Catw0man

Syriiven said:


> xD yes, yes I did. Now just to fight with PayPal...


Congrats on your first Aquabid purchase! He's beautiful!!!! I've bought several fish from Ttbetta and they've all been beautiful.


----------



## Syriiven

Catw0man said:


> Congrats on your first Aquabid purchase! He's beautiful!!!! I've bought several fish from Ttbetta and they've all been beautiful.


Thank you very much =)


----------



## Catw0man

Can't decide if I like this one or not....lol

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1365742400


----------



## Nix

awwww! He's such a unique and colorful guy! I love him!


----------



## Syriiven

He's very colorful.

Is it normal to not get a response from seller or transhipper over the weekend? Or should I be messaging them? I dont want to be a pest, just want everything confirmed.


----------



## Signature Farms

His top line has quite a pronounced dip though, doesn't it?


----------



## Catw0man

Syriiven said:


> He's very colorful.
> 
> Is it normal to not get a response from seller or transhipper over the weekend? Or should I be messaging them? I dont want to be a pest, just want everything confirmed.


I would go ahead and message them....just ask for your total so that you can pay for your fish. Usually they do get back to you within a day or two, but I've had it take longer. Anyway, either the buyer or the seller can initiate contact, so nothing wrong with you doing it!


----------



## Syriiven

Yup, seller confirmed that he got my payment. I'll wait a bit for our transhipper, just glad the first half is complete!


----------



## Catw0man

Syriiven said:


> Yup, seller confirmed that he got my payment. I'll wait a bit for our transhipper, just glad the first half is complete!


Great! Btw, where do you live?


----------



## Syriiven

Western Canada, our Transhipper is in Ontario.


----------



## Catw0man

Syriiven said:


> Western Canada, our Transhipper is in Ontario.


Darn, was hoping you'd be in Ontario, near me....lol.....there don't seem to be too many Toronto-area Canadians around. Yes, Hung Pham is the transhipper most of the Aquabid sellers use. His transhipping fee is $10 per fish (or $9 if you're buying a lot), plus a box fee of $5, and postage. My last shipment, I was able to pick up from him, so I saved on the postage. I'm not sure when his next ship date is....he seems to announce it about 7 to 10 days in advance. Have you contacted him yet?


----------



## Syriiven

Yup, he has my information snd number of fish ordered. I didnt realize you were Toronto. I actually contacted him months ago about what a typical shipment for a single would be - so for this fish my grand total is approx $95


----------



## MattsBettas

Ugh the amount hung Pham charges is ridiculous. He charges 5X what the American transhippers do. Alberta has a very strong betta community, move here catw0man!


----------



## Catw0man

Syriiven said:


> Yup, he has my information snd number of fish ordered. I didnt realize you were Toronto. I actually contacted him months ago about what a typical shipment for a single would be - so for this fish my grand total is approx $95


Wow....lol....actually, that's how I ended up buying so many fish....I figured that as long as I was paying postage, etc. for one, I may as well go ahead and get a few more and have them all shipped together. My first shipment was 5 fish; my second was 36 and so was my third!


----------



## MattsBettas

Oh my. You should start breeding lol. Are you not tempted to?


----------



## logisticsguy

Catw0man said:


> Congrats on your first Aquabid purchase! He's beautiful!!!! I've bought several fish from Ttbetta and they've all been beautiful.


I have purchased from ttbetta as well and agree with you. They are some of my favorite fish.


----------



## Syriiven

I dont mind the price really - and I mean it wouldnt be so much if I didn't live so far away. Most of that cost is shipping, and that's just part of being Canadian really.

I considered getting some females too, but right now dont have the room to qt them. So just the one guy I couldnt let go.


----------



## Catw0man

MattsBettas said:


> Ugh the amount hung Pham charges is ridiculous. He charges 5X what the American transhippers do. Alberta has a very strong betta community, move here catw0man!


I know, it's crazy.....American transhippers charge $2 per fish and Hung Pham charges $10!!! I actually contacted some American transhippers to see if they could accept the fish and then ship to Canada....2 didn't reply at all and the 3rd said "no way". But, the fish room manager at one of the Big Al's stores said he imports all his bettas from an American transhipper in Florida. Soooo.....yeah.


----------



## Thomasdog

This is my dream boy! *sigh* He's gorgeous...
Oh wait.... he was mine! RIP Sparta... 

Always loved handsome true reds!


----------



## Syriiven

A very handsome guy indeed ;] And I'm not usually partial to reds.


----------



## Catw0man

Thomasdog said:


> This is my dream boy! *sigh* He's gorgeous...
> Oh wait.... he was mine! RIP Sparta...
> 
> Always loved handsome true reds!


Oh, what a handsome guy! I hope one day you find another dream betta. I've always loved reds too (just not the Cambodian based ones....). I finally got this guy in my last Aquabid shipment (I bought a red previously, but he was DOA).


----------



## ravenwinds

At one point recently, I had 3 adult male HM dark reds...from 3 different Thai breeders: phusit (whom I still need to breed!), interbettas (he was outstanding....we have a few of his spawn but no complete reds...all red devils!), and Nice Bettas (Sam was my favorite (named after Sam, Aussie actor of "Avatar"....I told his breeder he was the Sam (actor) of red bettas...so she picked out the "jessica alba" of red Betts females for me ....kind of became a long running joke! 
Anyway, bred Sam to a black orchid/copper female 6weeks ago in his Natural Planted Tank, so I have red babies, etc living w/dad unharmed (trick I learned from Old Fish Lady on this forum


----------



## Catw0man

ravenwinds said:


> At one point recently, I had 3 adult male HM dark reds...from 3 different Thai breeders: phusit (whom I still need to breed!), interbettas (he was outstanding....we have a few of his spawn but no complete reds...all red devils!), and Nice Bettas (Sam was my favorite (named after Sam, Aussie actor of "Avatar"....I told his breeder he was the Sam (actor) of red bettas...so she picked out the "jessica alba" of red Betts females for me ....kind of became a long running joke!
> Anyway, bred Sam to a black orchid/copper female 6weeks ago in his Natural Planted Tank, so I have red babies, etc living w/dad unharmed (trick I learned from Old Fish Lady on this forum


Wow...that's awesome! The "Jessica Alba" of red females....lol


----------



## ravenwinds

About to put my copper black crowntails (black w/green lines instead of black orchids which have pinkish/purple lacing) in another 5g NPT....its great seeing them breed in a more natural setting....neither "Jessica" nor "Sam" snacked on their spawn!

Right now I have about 200 spawn less than 2mos old from 4 different pairings!


----------



## Janan

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1365607469
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1365607469

This is a nice red, Ravenwinds, or Thomasdog


----------



## ravenwinds

Janan: not too bad...but I tend to look for reds with no blue wash or iridescence ....Thomas dogs' red was very similar to Sam! All 3 of my boys have that deep, saturated red..."the color of blood spilled at midnight...'sangoire'" (from one of my favorite trilologies "Kushiel's Dart" by Jacqueline Carey).
At their darkest points, my reds are like red in shadows....almost black but still red.
And while you found a nice male Janan, his fins cannot compare with the fins from my interbettas red HM or my phusit red.

It is considered not as desirable if your red has iridescent blues/greens/whites....also not as desirable if your solid blue has red wash or partial red finnage...


----------



## Janan

Thanks for the info, Ravenwinds! I am too new to be able to identify the flaws and desirables. I wish I were, tho!

I have been following this thread because I want to buy one of Aquabid's beauties, but I'm "snobby" enough to want a fish that would draw oohs and aahs from those that know what to look for. Not that I necessarily would one day breed, but just because I want the best.

I would really appreciate you, Catowoman, etc. to keep posting the good fish from Aquabid and I will grab one. I want one like Syrviin's beauty or Catowoman's avitar. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Catw0man

*I'm liking this red!*

Saw this red this morning....can't critique the form or if he's show-worthy or spawn-worthy (not my area of expertise)....I just know what I like!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1366188379


----------



## Catw0man

*Interesting fish....*

Here's another unusual one that I'm not sure if I like or not.....

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1366645841


----------



## Janan

I like that one, too, Catwoman. I like the green color.


----------



## Nix

I like the pretty green fishy!!! And the red guy! My Eridan (the VT in my user pic) was all red like that when I got him now he has some blue coming through.


----------



## Janan

Is one better than the other of these? I like them all. lol

















http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashm1366081358.jpg
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1365867562


----------



## Janan

Which is your favorite, and I'll choose one!


----------



## homegrown terror

Catw0man said:


> Here's another unusual one that I'm not sure if I like or not.....
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1366645841


his colors are beautiful but his patterning reminds me a lot of bird poo.


----------



## Syriiven

That bi-color o.o -drool-


----------



## Janan

Which one are you talking about, Syrivven?


----------



## Syriiven

The one that I'd technically consider a mustard gas, but I've seen some debate on whether it's correct to call them that or not.


----------



## Janan

That is a ttbetta, I believe, and the black/yellow. I wanted a yellow one, but couldn't make up my mind.


----------



## Catw0man

I'm liking this guy....only $25 BIN (and of course someone has already bought that beautiful red I posted yesterday at only $20 BIN)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1365957678


----------



## Catw0man

homegrown terror said:


> his colors are beautiful but his patterning reminds me a lot of bird poo.


LOL....bird poo....now that you put that thought into my head, I can't look at him any other way (btw, love your Monty Python quote in your signature!)


----------



## Syriiven

Wow~ he's very pretty CatW0man


----------



## Janan

What do you think of this one?


----------



## Syriiven

Honestly, being an artist very picky about her colors, I dont like that one so much. The blue is practically indigo in those photos, but not what I'd mix with the red and the lighter color of the body looks a bit messy to me. 

Still a striking fish tho =)


----------



## Janan

The video of him swimming is what I liked. Looked like a petticoat.


----------



## Janan

I appreciate your comments. Please keep them coming! Have you bought anything from Bettaakapes?


----------



## Janan

Of the pictures I posted on page 415, are there any that have good standards, other than the mustard gas, which is still on my horizon, but I kind of want a pastel.

The green one with the bird poop colors (lol) is also intriguing. I think of an indian headdress when I see the picture.


----------



## Syriiven

I havent, just the one from ttbetta. I've seen several of their fish while browsing AB tho =) They're pretty


----------



## Janan




----------



## Janan




----------



## Syriiven

Ooo! Now him I like! =D


----------



## Janan

Really? Good proportions and all that? I wonder if his tail would ever grow more.


----------



## Catw0man

Janan said:


> I appreciate your comments. Please keep them coming! Have you bought anything from Bettaakapes?


I've bought from Bettaakapes! Amazing seller!!! Very honest....a couple of fish I bought tore their fins before he shipped them, so he sent me new pics and asked if I still wanted them. Most sellers would just ship them....knowing the buyer couldn't tell if the damage occurred before or during shipping. I can fully recommend him.


----------



## Kyurem150

Gorgeous Panda Steel Blue Fullmoon http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1365948215


----------



## Alcemistnv

Was just on AB and saw some fish I REALLLLLY want. Like desparately


----------



## Chard56

Janan said:


> Really? Good proportions and all that? I wonder if his tail would ever grow more.


 That is one handsome guy! Yeah his tail is just a little short for the rest of his finnage but I'd be happy to be able to work on that in future generations.


----------



## homegrown terror

Chard56 said:


> That is one handsome guy! Yeah his tail is just a little short for the rest of his finnage but I'd be happy to be able to work on that in future generations.


also, short-finned halfmoons (not full-length HMs but not as short as plakats) are becoming more popular these days.


----------



## Chard56

Popular with who?


----------



## MattsBettas

I know lots of people who would appreciate it, and I'm sure the fish would like not having to lug around so much weight.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Some of the fins you see on the HMs nowadays are ridiculous. I hate when heavy finned HMs then have the added burden of having 'dumbo' sized pectorals. 

I always want to see those fish a couple years down the track because it just seems like an enormous amount of strain and drag placed on what are really quite small bodied fish.

I like a more moderate fin length on HMs coupled with the stronger body of a PK.


----------



## Syriiven

+1 

There's a few I saw on AB that seemed to have a LOT fo length in the anal and warped dorsals o.o


----------



## Chard56

With proper selective breeding a Halfmoon should be balanced even with the big finnage and not look like a big finned guppy dragging their tail around. That male as nice as he is would have points taken off in a show for too small of a caudal. Like I said though I would love to have him. One of my favorite males had some humongous finnage but in order to continue the line without over developing the finnage I had to breed him with a female from a smaller finned line.


----------



## MattsBettas

I HATE it when people put the showing of an animal before its well being... I also hate how one organization has decided what is right and what is wrong. Just needed to get that out.


----------



## Janan

Well, you guys know I'm shopping for a special one, but Chard, if you want to buy that one, let me know. I change my mind almost daily anyway. lol


----------



## Syriiven

MattsBettas said:


> I HATE it when people put the showing of an animal before its well being... I also hate how one organization has decided what is right and what is wrong. Just needed to get that out.


+1


----------



## Janan

Isn't she a beauty?


----------



## Chard56

MattsBettas said:


> I HATE it when people put the showing of an animal before its well being... I also hate how one organization has decided what is right and what is wrong. Just needed to get that out.


 I'm going to try and not take that personally or that you meant that against the International Betta Congress. You are intitled to your opinion but if that's how you feel I guess we won't be seeing you or your Bettas at the shows anytime soon.


----------



## MattsBettas

I didn't intend that at you... Sorry if it came off that way. It's not that I don't respect the ibc as an organization, its just that they dictate the way breeders should do things... Ie no veiltails, black lace, orange dalmation... It's just wrong to do that.


----------



## Chard56

That's ok. I have some of the same feelings. I used to think alot of the Halfmoons looked like petty coats or dainty underthings. They kind of got carried away with the ray branching thing and I'd hate to see the Feathertail/Rosetail X-factor Bettas continue being bred.


----------



## wah543

Hey Chard, I just bought one of your deltas off aquabid

I can't wait for him to come in


----------



## Catw0man

Chard56 said:


> With proper selective breeding a Halfmoon should be balanced even with the big finnage and not look like a big finned guppy dragging their tail around. That male as nice as he is would have points taken off in a show for too small of a caudal. Like I said though I would love to have him. One of my favorite males had some humongous finnage but in order to continue the line without over developing the finnage I had to breed him with a female from a smaller finned line.


I'm drooling on my keyboard! Those are beautiful fish, Chard!


----------



## Janan

What do you think of this one?


----------



## Janan




----------



## Syriiven

Janan said:


> What do you think of this one?


That's a gorgeous yellow color =D That's a tough one to find that doesnt look pastel or off-yellow in some.


----------



## Chard56

wah543 said:


> Hey Chard, I just bought one of your deltas off aquabid
> 
> I can't wait for him to come in


 I just walked out to the mail box and low and behold, there were my heatpacks I ordered and were sent on Monday. I shouldn't complain about the postal service but it takes 5 days to send a priority (2 to 3 day) package from 200 miles away, and yet I can send an express (next day but not guaranteed to all areas) to Hawaii in two days. Go figure? If Monday isn't some kind of holiday or other he'll be on his way to your address that afternoon. ~ Thanks, Richard


----------



## Chard56

Catw0man said:


> I'm drooling on my keyboard! Those are beautiful fish, Chard!


Thank you Catw0man, Those two are third generation of my 6th generation Fire Dragons.


----------



## wah543

Chard56 said:


> I just walked out to the mail box and low and behold, there were my heatpacks I ordered and were sent on Monday. I shouldn't complain about the postal service but it takes 5 days to send a priority (2 to 3 day) package from 200 miles away, and yet I can send an express (next day but not guaranteed to all areas) to Hawaii in two days. Go figure? If Monday isn't some kind of holiday or other he'll be on his way to your address that afternoon. ~ Thanks, Richard


Nice, thanks. I was actually trying to decide between him or the Red Grey Plakat you had up, it basically came down to a flip of a coin, but either way I can't wait to get him


----------



## ravenwinds

Janan: the yellow pearl color is gorgeous, and it is pretty difficult to find one that doesn't look more neon yellow or mustard....and most you do see have dark lines or dark scales on the body (imperfections like that first one you posted a few pages back that was kind of pastel white/blue on body with almost peppering of dark marks....it was the one before Striven (?) commented about artist coloring, etc)...

The problem is that the yellow has feathered fins...right now they don't look too heavy and I don't see a problem with scales (x-factor gene that produces feathered fins also can make the scales uneven in size or can mutate scales so the rows are not uniform ; making the rows buckle so some scales are raised up! Very unattractive!).
If you decide to breed him later, you'll have to do what Chard did...breed him to a female from a smaller fin line ...so that his offspring have a better chance at normal HM fins and scales.


----------



## Janan

Is one better than the other?


----------



## MattsBettas

I like the second one. If you could a female with fins to counter his faults... And chard, that last fish you posted a picture of is absolutely amazing.


----------



## Catw0man

Janan said:


> Is one better than the other?


The second one is awesome.....looks a lot like my Aloha from Greatbettas.....


----------



## Catw0man

I like this guy.....love the red down his back and onto his face! Someone tell me I have enough fish!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1366438276


----------



## Fenghuang

You have enough fish. xD 

But ugh, that reminds me of a CT I saw the other day. Completely different fish, but he also had a red face and red fins! I posted a picture here, it's on the bottom of the page: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=140073&page=5

This bright orange is so bright!


----------



## Chard56

Catw0man said:


> I like this guy.....love the red down his back and onto his face! Someone tell me I have enough fish! /quote]
> You have enough fish sweety, you just need to satisfy your purchasing impulse and have them delivered to: Chard56 2025 highway 7 North...........


----------



## Catw0man

Chard56 said:


> Catw0man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like this guy.....love the red down his back and onto his face! Someone tell me I have enough fish! /quote]
> You have enough fish sweety, you just need to satisfy your purchasing impulse and have them delivered to: Chard56 2025 highway 7 North...........
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO.....don't tempt me! I did just send a breeding pair to another member in the U.S......so, it could happen to you! lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Chard56

You mean you sent an unmarked box with instructions on how to get a breeding pair, right? Otherwise you'd be in violation of international shipping laws. Wink wink.


----------



## Catw0man

Chard56 said:


> You mean you sent an unmarked box with instructions on how to get a breeding pair, right? Otherwise you'd be in violation of international shipping laws. Wink wink.


Of course, I would never ship fish myself.....only instructions in unmarked boxes! lol....however, this pair was shipped directly from Aquastar to a breeder in the States and no international shipping laws were harmed in the process! :lol:


----------



## jessp118

This guy looks like the same colors as the fish i just bought not too long ago.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1366131002
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1366165076


----------



## logisticsguy

Haha. Chard and CatwOman cracking me up. Fish smugglers!


----------



## Catw0man

logisticsguy said:


> Haha. Chard and CatwOman cracking me up. Fish smugglers!


Shhhhh!!! Don't tell anyone.....this has to be a secret between just the 3 of us! lol


----------



## Chard56

YEAH, DON"T TELL A SOUL!! I just wonder what it was like to have Guppies and Bettas in Germany or Russia years ago. There wasn't any prepared food to buy or baby brine shrimp hatcheries. And if you were caught they would confiscate the fish and I'm sure their were dire consequences for smuggling them in.


----------



## homegrown terror

i've actually come up with a decent way to smuggle a betta across borders: take a thermos and fill it with room-temperature soup (milk-based soups rather than broth-based soups due to the opacity) get the betta in a SECURE tight bag and place him in the thermos, obscured by the soup. now, if border guards ask to search your car,all they'll find is a thermos full of yummy soup, unaware of the fish inside. once you get across the border, get him out and get him in a proper container.


----------



## Agility4fun

Catw0man said:


> Can't decide if I like this one or not....lol
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1365742400


I would name that fish "KaPow".


----------



## Catw0man

homegrown terror said:


> i've actually come up with a decent way to smuggle a betta across borders: take a thermos and fill it with room-temperature soup (milk-based soups rather than broth-based soups due to the opacity) get the betta in a SECURE tight bag and place him in the thermos, obscured by the soup. now, if border guards ask to search your car,all they'll find is a thermos full of yummy soup, unaware of the fish inside. once you get across the border, get him out and get him in a proper container.


LOL....ok, I think you've left Chard and me in your dust....I must bow to your obviously superior smuggling skills.... ;-)


----------



## Chard56

Leave me out of the smuggling business. Years ago I did several jobs repoing cars that for some reason didn't have functioning gas gages. After the third one I politely asked them to get anotherdriver. $200 for just driving a car 75 miles or so and dropping it off isn't bad money but I don't like to think about what was in the gas tank and I like to sleep at night knowing I didn't get in deeper. Or possibly gotten pulled over and went to prison.


----------



## Catw0man

Chard56 said:


> Leave me out of the smuggling business. Years ago I did several jobs repoing cars that for some reason didn't have functioning gas gages. After the third one I politely asked them to get anotherdriver. $200 for just driving a car 75 miles or so and dropping it off isn't bad money but I don't like to think about what was in the gas tank and I like to sleep at night knowing I didn't get in deeper. Or possibly gotten pulled over and went to prison.


Wow, seriously? It probably would have taken me a lot longer to catch on...lol...I'm dangerously naive sometimes. Good for you that you got out of whatever was going on there....that sure could have ended badly....


----------



## MattsBettas

Ok... Sorry to jump in, but is it legal to bring bettas across the border? (Driving over, into Canada.)


----------



## Catw0man

MattsBettas said:


> Ok... Sorry to jump in, but is it legal to bring bettas across the border? (Driving over, into Canada.)


Probably not....I have no idea. I'm not well versed in import/export laws....but now you've made me curious so I suppose I'll have to Google it! lol


----------



## MattsBettas

Anyone?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

I'm not sure if bettas apply to this, but I know that small rodents and above need a form of passport or whatever with proof of vaccinations/shots.


----------



## homegrown terror

i think that you have to be a licensed transhipper just like if you were to import them from asia.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

You called customs, they said it was fine didn't they?


----------



## MattsBettas

I didn't call- I went on the website. I tried calling and it was soooooo confusing and robotic.


----------



## Catw0man

*I know I said no more fish....but.....*

Ok, I just bought these 2 from Ttbetta.....(don't hurt me!)


----------



## MattsBettas

Oh my gosh catw0man. How do you afford it? That first one. That first one is absolutely amazing. You need to get into breeding! Lol.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Okay CatW0man....I think someone needs to come out and say it... -puts hands on your shoulders- I think you have an addiction. ._.

LOL. I love every one of your fish!!!! Makes me jealous!!!


----------



## Syriiven

Kya~~ that blue/orange bicolor! O.O May I have permission to use him as a model for a future betta art? he's beautiful!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Oh my god! How do you afford these AB fish and you don't even breed!


----------



## Janan

What do you think of this one? Cat, you can use some of that OCD on finding my perfect betta!! lol


----------



## Chard56

I can see a very few minor faults with that beautiful guy. I'd find a spot to spawn him for sure!


----------



## Catw0man

Janan said:


> What do you think of this one? Cat, you can use some of that OCD on finding my perfect betta!! lol


Wow....that boy is stunning!!!!! Is that your dream betta or one that is currently for sale?


----------



## Catw0man

Syriiven said:


> Kya~~ that blue/orange bicolor! O.O May I have permission to use him as a model for a future betta art? he's beautiful!


Absolutely!!!!


----------



## Catw0man

MattsBettas said:


> Oh my gosh catw0man. How do you afford it? That first one. That first one is absolutely amazing. You need to get into breeding! Lol.


Well...let's just say all my disposable income has gone to fish the last couple of months.....and we'll leave it at that. lol....


----------



## homegrown terror

Catw0man said:


> Well...let's just say all my disposable income has gone to fish the last couple of months.....and we'll leave it at that. lol....


haha i'm fond of saying "what doesn't go to the rent goes to the kid. what doesn't go to the kid goes to the fish "


----------



## Catw0man

homegrown terror said:


> haha i'm fond of saying "what doesn't go to the rent goes to the kid. what doesn't go to the kid goes to the fish "


EXACTLY!!!! Plus, I have denied myself the joy of owning bettas for the last few years....busy with my daughters.....but now they are 5 and 8.....and after buying them each a betta at Christmas, I got bitten by the betta bug again! Big time!


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Catw0man, will you please adopt me?


----------



## Chard56

Ha ha! I was going to ask if she was married!


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Lol!


----------



## aemaki09

Adopt me too while you're at it! I would start smuggling for you in exhange!!  lol


----------



## ravenwinds

Janan: I think you have a winner! Oh, why couldn't they have posted that boy 3weeks ago when I was searching for a purple(or bluish-purple) based bicolor purple/mustard! I would have snagged him for my bicolor mustard/yellow breeding project! Wow, he is very close to perfect to me!

Catwoman: I got addicted to bttas the same way: buying a betta for my now 6yr old daughter! Like me, you definitely have an addiction for buying bettas....but you most definitely win the gold medal for sheer # (i thought I was the winner, until I saw your purchase #s! ).

Oh, and that lavender/blue/white pastel salamander from Ttbetta would be the most perfect mate to a female I bought (received monday last) from farmfish66...she is elephant eared and so very sweet! She was a total impulse buy, so now of course, I am looking for the perfect mate for her. So, anytime you feel the desire to send me a gift, that last male you purchased would make an excellent present to me...LOL.
And it would be great to mix their genes to see what we can get...maybe a more stable lavender.


----------



## Catw0man

Chard56 said:


> Ha ha! I was going to ask if she was married!


Me? No, not married....lol....I have 2 daughters and an ex....and a lot of fish....lol


----------



## Catw0man

ravenwinds said:


> Janan: I think you have a winner! Oh, why couldn't they have posted that boy 3weeks ago when I was searching for a purple(or bluish-purple) based bicolor purple/mustard! I would have snagged him for my bicolor mustard/yellow breeding project! Wow, he is very close to perfect to me!
> 
> Catwoman: I got addicted to bttas the same way: buying a betta for my now 6yr old daughter! Like me, you definitely have an addiction for buying bettas....but you most definitely win the gold medal for sheer # (i thought I was the winner, until I saw your purchase #s! ).
> 
> Oh, and that lavender/blue/white pastel salamander from Ttbetta would be the most perfect mate to a female I bought (received monday last) from farmfish66...she is elephant eared and so very sweet! She was a total impulse buy, so now of course, I am looking for the perfect mate for her. So, anytime you feel the desire to send me a gift, that last male you purchased would make an excellent present to me...LOL.
> And it would be great to mix their genes to see what we can get...maybe a more stable lavender.


That could be arranged....sending you the Ttbetta male, that is. If you are willing to pay shipping. You can PM me about that. Or, there's still this male for sale by Ttbetta who looks similar to what you've described:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1366675376


----------



## percyfyshshelley

There you go, Catw0man, a marriage proposal and two more daughters lol!
PS I just might be older than you, but you can still adopt me. I can legally live in Canada for at least two more years.


----------



## Fenghuang

I think I'm developing a new obsession with big ears. Though it seems like a lot of big ears don't really have great form, just big pectorals. Last one is my favorite!

Also, the red eyed one... Isn't that just the reflection of light?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Fenghuang said:


> I think I'm developing a new obsession with big ears. Though it seems like a lot of big ears don't really have great form, just big pectorals. Last one is my favorite!
> 
> Also, the red eyed one... Isn't that just the reflection of light?


Yeah just looks like a reflection of some light, very much like red-eye we humans/dogs/cats get


----------



## MattsBettas

The red eye is just the light reflecting off the retina in the back of the eye, like humans.


----------



## Fenghuang

Like that is totally something buyers are going to go nuts over. *rolls eyes*

This one's so shiny~! (I'm like a little kid. Or a bird.)










Some slightly better looking female EEs. Seriously, some of the ones on Aquabid are really ragged and scrawny.


----------



## Catw0man

Janan said:


> What do you think of this one? Cat, you can use some of that OCD on finding my perfect betta!! lol


So, Janan, are you bidding on this one? Only 23 hours left!!!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1366240276


----------



## lilnaugrim

Catw0man said:


> So, Janan, are you bidding on this one? Only 23 hours left!!!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1366240276


Oh my god, he's gorgeous!! If only I had the money and an extra tank!!!  I'll go sit and pout in a corner now lol


----------



## Catw0man

lilnaugrim said:


> Oh my god, he's gorgeous!! If only I had the money and an extra tank!!!  I'll go sit and pout in a corner now lol


Only 10 hours left now! lol....he has one other bid though....but he's at only $20 right now.


----------



## Janan

:-( Somebody has bid $26, which tells me they will bid more than I can afford. I've never participated in an auction before, so I intimidate easily.


----------



## Catw0man

Janan said:


> :-( Somebody has bid $26, which tells me they will bid more than I can afford. I've never participated in an auction before, so I intimidate easily.


It's up to $31 now. Not bad for such a beautiful fish, but who knows how high it might go? The original bidder looks like he/she's determined to get this fish. However, if you really wanted him and he's your dream fish (and you can afford it), then I'd bid anyway.....don't be intimidated!


----------



## aemaki09

I need you all to help me on another hunt for my avatar's look-alike again! I'm ready to buy now and am 1000% serious.

Preferrably HM but HMPK will work as well.
Thanks!


----------



## Catw0man

Love this crowntail....there's just something about him!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1366547609


----------



## Janan

Holding my breath for 2 more hours!


----------



## Janan

aemaki09 hows this?

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1366459806

It doesn't have the beautiful yellow, tho. I may not be a good candidate for finding your match, but I enjoy looking.


----------



## WolfHhowling

Ok, I am by no means new to aquabid... but this betta OI! If one comes any ware near petco ( which some nice quality show like betta's have been showing up at mine) I will run with him to the cash register( well fast walk so as not to jossil him)

But if any one is interested in this guy... ( this is his info)
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1366398162

What the betta looks like ( my dream betta I would so breed this guy)


----------



## Catw0man

Janan said:


> Holding my breath for 2 more hours!


So? Is it over? Did you bid on him???


----------



## Janan

Yes! He's mine! Now I'm working out payment.


----------



## WolfHhowling

Janan said:


> Yes! He's mine! Now I'm working out payment.


Congrats on your fishy!

I would get that one I posted, but I just don't have the funds for him.:roll:


----------



## Fenghuang

Maybe one of these? I can't really find any with the exact pattern. For aemaki:


----------



## Janan

Should I buy the female to go with him?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Janan said:


> Should I buy the female to go with him?


Yes...yes you should


----------



## aemaki09

Fenghuang said:


> Maybe one of these? I can't really find any with the exact pattern. For aemaki:


Do you have the links to those? I'm in love wit #1 and everything from 4 after


----------



## Fenghuang

Yeah, sure, let me find them...

#1: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1366812695

#3: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1366837264

#5: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1366783754


----------



## Fenghuang

Here's three more. Also, The seller Interbettas also has some HMPKs listed as "Monster Art Fancy HMPKs" that may be worth checking out: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&Interbettas

This one is listed as a female, but I think that may be a mistake. Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1366464605









Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1366363623









Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1366734433


----------



## Janan

I can't believe I did it, but I bought him and the female. 

Now I will worry myself sick, reading all about how to acclimate them.

I did it! Now, for the naming. Oh boy!


----------



## Chard56

That is so cool! Do you have a picture of the female?


----------



## Janan

I asked the breeder to send me a picture and he said he would. I had seen two females that looked a lot like him on the Aquabid site. One of them was sold in the auction, so I assume he is sending the other one.

I didn't intend to buy a female, but he asked if I wanted her and gave me a good price. I never thought I would go in the breeding business. I will need your help!!!


----------



## Janan

I had seen this female on Aquabid and liked her, but hadn't had a chance to ask yall's opinion, when he offered me the female. Because of costs of shipping, I thought it would be best if I took his offer, if I bought one at all.


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Janan, I'm so glad you got him! He is gorgeous! I am on a little AB spree myself (the addiction deepens...) and was eyeing him as well. But I knew someone else on here wanted him more so I didn't bid. Glad he's going to a great home. I'm a nervous wreak about mine coming and the acclimation and everything. So exciting tho!


----------



## Janan

You must post a picture!


----------



## percyfyshshelley

OMG Janan, I was this close *holding thumb and index finger about a millimeter apart* to bidding on that female. I love her!


----------



## Janan

You and I like the same thing! lol Isn't she lovely? I can't wait to see the picture of the female the breeder is sending me. I think she is a mini version of my male.

What does yours look like?


----------



## aemaki09

Janan-- that boy is gorgeous!!!
I'm thinking about buying this boy -- hes missing the white like my avatar had, but he's still all in all gorgeous... 









this girl probably isn't the best finnage-wise, but she would have complemented the original boy soooo well....









I'll probably post more pics later..I'll need help deciding which one is my best option to get a good line going that'll look somewhat like my avatar male.


----------



## percyfyshshelley

How do I post a pic from AB? Grrr..


----------



## aemaki09

percyfyshshelley said:


> How do I post a pic from AB? Grrr..


right click on the picture and go to properties and copy the link that comes up with the pop-up... then click on the picture with the mountains and sun on here and paste the link into it..




has anyone seen the "2nd black dumbo" ever? LOL $500 compared to the 1st's $1000. What a deal!!! juuuust kidding!!
heres his link
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1366516502


----------



## Syriiven

......does anyone buy any single fish for that much? Seriously?


----------



## aemaki09

I would never! 


I found the perfect male:: 









i'm waiting for the seller to e-mail me back letting me know about a sibling female of similar coloration and about their next shipment to the US.
I'm also thinking about purchasing this male, and a sibling female as a back-up









the plus side about the 2nd boy is that he is in the US...but to me, he isn't the correct shade of blue..

If someone could help me critique both of these boys, that'd be great -- I'm about to start another thread about it.


----------



## Catw0man

Janan said:


> I can't believe I did it, but I bought him and the female.
> 
> Now I will worry myself sick, reading all about how to acclimate them.
> 
> I did it! Now, for the naming. Oh boy!


I'm so happy for you!!!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Aemaki, thanks for the posting help. I'll try it. I love both those fish, which I know isn't much of a critique.


----------



## percyfyshshelley

I bought this one. I liked his colors and fell in love with his mustache.


----------



## PeppermintHippo

Catw0man said:


> Can't decide if I like this one or not....lol
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1365742400


Catw0man, I waffled on him too, I think we have the same taste in bettas XD


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Hmmm, no pix. I feel dumb.


----------



## Uminofukami

So I'm a doof and posted my own thread due to my excitement over my first aquabid buy this morning and totally missed this thread. XD 

So I originally was going to get:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1366679409

And then my room mate PeppermintHippo found:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashm1366545002

And I was sold. <3 Aquabid is so terribly addicting though, so many beautiful fish.


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Ugh can't seem to post any pix. I'll try later, I still have some water changes to do.... Suffice to say I've purchased some females for my sorority I'm starting, and then, well why not buy a few males since I'm already paying for shipping anyway and I know it's more to ship more fish but not that much more and oh! look there's another gorgeous boy....


----------



## aemaki09

so here is the female the seller linked me to for the first male I posted in my last post....I dont know if she's worth my attention


----------



## Uminofukami

Yeah, I've yet to master the art of posting more than 1 picture at a time, it yells at me for my text length being too long for some reason.

And that's a gorgeous female! She's got great coloring!


----------



## Catw0man

Uminofukami said:


> So I'm a doof and posted my own thread due to my excitement over my first aquabid buy this morning and totally missed this thread. XD
> 
> So I originally was going to get:
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1366679409
> 
> And then my room mate PeppermintHippo found:
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashm1366545002
> 
> And I was sold. <3 Aquabid is so terribly addicting though, so many beautiful fish.


I love the first one....lol


----------



## Fenghuang

All these blue and yellow bettas are making me miss mine. /:


----------



## aemaki09

Feng--do you have the link to that first male? If you Aren't going to buy him I will...


----------



## Fenghuang

Sorry, I was in class.

He's from Sirinutbettafarm: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1366471206

The blue and yellow one is from Aquastar. The last two are from Ttbettas (think that's how the name's spelt). I stalk AB so much I can recognize sellers by their fish's photographs. So sad I am a poor high school students.


----------



## Catw0man

aemaki09 said:


> Feng--do you have the link to that first male? If you Aren't going to buy him I will...


Here's the link to the first one from Aquastar....it's $35 starting bid or $50 BIN

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1366397896


----------



## Fenghuang

Oops, sorry, I thought you meant the blue and white one for some reason. I need more sleep... Catw0man got the link though. Thanks, Catw0man.


----------



## aemaki09

Thanks guys! Going to place a bid on the aqua star one now. Crossing my fingers that no one outbids me


----------



## aemaki09

Just placed a bid on the aquastar boy - lets hope I don't get outbid!!
I also am thinking about bidding on this girl to pair him with if aquastar doesnt have a female I like to pair this male up with... We will see


----------



## Fenghuang

^ She's a pretty fish. 

I want a sorority tank so I can fill it up with gorgeous females like these:


----------



## Janan

:welldone:

Blue and yellow rules!!


----------



## percyfyshshelley

I just bought several females from AB for my soon-to-be sorority. I was really tempted by that first blue marble female. I meant to get about five but I accidentally bought 9 I think. Lol. I say accidentally because I was trying to bid on some of them but my Internet connection was weird and it looked like the bids didn't go through but then voila, the next morning I had won a bunch of auctions. Oops. I already have 9 females from petland and petsmart. My tank is 33 gallons so I think that will be ok.


----------



## Laurenie

Oh my goodness, that 2nd female >333


----------



## Catw0man

aemaki09 said:


> Just placed a bid on the aquastar boy - lets hope I don't get outbid!!
> I also am thinking about bidding on this girl to pair him with if aquastar doesnt have a female I like to pair this male up with... We will see


That female is gorgeous!!!!!! Usually Aquastar does have sibling females available though. sure hope you get the male and no one else bids!


----------



## Fenghuang

Still only one bid. I'm rooting for you, aemaki!

Laurenie: I _know._ Ugh. So far out of reach...


----------



## Crowntails

The 4th girl is beautiful! Love the colors.


----------



## aemaki09

I need that 2nd female!


----------



## Fenghuang

She is by Tmtbettas. Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1366474803


----------



## aemaki09

If you are going to buy her let me know and I won't bid


----------



## Fenghuang

Nah, I'm just a wishful thinker. xD Go ahead. Did the seller not have a sibling female?


----------



## aemaki09

I haven't heard back from the seller yet, so I'm trying to make sure I have a back-up


----------



## Chard56

I have a 2 month old Halfmoon spawn with a few MG type Dragons if it doesn't work out. It would be a month or two before they're ready though.


----------



## JellOh

Not really from AquaBid. But-
WHY AM I NOT JellOh Gates?!?


----------



## Catw0man

JellOh said:


> Not really from AquaBid. But-
> WHY AM I NOT JellOh Gates?!?


Oh....my!!!! That is one gorgeous fish!!!!


----------



## Catw0man

Ooooooo.....pretty!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1366547394


----------



## Catw0man

Interesting.....from the same breeder I got my red and black marble from, Plakat Trok Chan.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1366904194


----------



## JellOh

Sadly, he's a whole $50 worth of gorgeous. The same person also has another guy who is also way out of my price range at $40.


----------



## aemaki09

just won the auction for this guy









thanks so much fenghuang for giving me the link!! I cant wait to get him. Hoping to get him on the Monday shipment to Julie Tran and overnight him here!

this is the female I bought for him...decided against the other female feng linked for me because she didn't have the greatest finnage...but still looking for better options as well.


----------



## Fenghuang

Congratulations! I am happy for you. He looks fantastic.  (Technically, Catw0man linked him since I posted the wrong one, so I can't take credit for that. xD)

And she's really pretty. Are you going to post updates of your avatar spawn's babies? I've only seen Skyewillow's Oddball, who is a beauty.


----------



## aemaki09

Oddball plus 2 others are the only one's I saved from the spawn. I'll try to get some pictures soon!


what do you all think of the female? I know she's not dragonscaled, and she's got a weird head but I think that her being so big boned would lend to some good babies and she still has some pretty decent finnage


----------



## Skyewillow

Mike's lucky that this guy's pricetag is out of my financial abilities! <3


----------



## Uminofukami

I love the koi ones! This guy is so cool looking too and pretty inexpensive as far as a koi betta goes.










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1366504585


----------



## Fenghuang

Aemaki, you may have seen them already, but here's some more females for you to look at. I know absolutely nothing about judging quality though, so don't trust me on that.

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1366865189









Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1366956660









Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1366964105


----------



## aemaki09

That first and 2nd one are GORGEOUS, and no I haven't seen them yet! But the finnage isn't there. I am trying to find a girl that has a near 180 degree spread if possibles the girl I already bought has as close as I could find so far.
If they had the fins, they'd be mine!


----------



## Catw0man

aemaki09 said:


> just won the auction for this guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks so much fenghuang for giving me the link!! I cant wait to get him. Hoping to get him on the Monday shipment to Julie Tran and overnight him here!
> 
> this is the female I bought for him...decided against the other female feng linked for me because she didn't have the greatest finnage...but still looking for better options as well.


Congrats!!!!! Awesome fish!


----------



## Fenghuang

Would this form be more what you're looking for? She's labeled as a green so she may not be the right colour...

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1366571325


----------



## aemaki09

That one is perfect!!! But HMPK. It's hard to find the right coloring in HM for some reason


----------



## ravenwinds

Congrats on your mustard/blues guys....hate to the party pooper but they're not MG (which I believe is "owned" by original breeder so we should ALL respect his wishes and not use it....even if its a heck of lot EASIER to say MG 

And if the fish breeder is "playboy" "majcha" or "betta_hero"....save yourself the pain and don't open it! I would own ALL of their bettas if my last name was Gates LOL!


----------



## aemaki09

So, the seller of my new male, finally replied and sent me a picture of a sibling female for this boy.









i just purchased her too  so excited to get them in. Hopefully being shipped to the US on the 21st and then hopefully to me by the 23rd!


----------



## aemaki09

Chard56 said:


> I have a 2 month old Halfmoon spawn with a few MG type Dragons if it doesn't work out. It would be a month or two before they're ready though.


 
I didnt see this post till now.

Let me know when you have that spawn ready and I'll probably be interested. I have horrible luck and I'm betting I'll end up with someone needing replaced sadly.


----------



## Fenghuang

Oh... Is HMPK not going to work with the male? /:

EDIT: Nevermind, the sibling female is freaking gorgeous.


----------



## aemaki09

HMPK would work, but I'd end up with a lot of intermediate finned fish with the mix of long and short-finned. I wouldn't mind usually, but it'd take a couple generations to get that line going in full length.


And thank you!! I wish she had some white on her, but being a sibling I am sure it won't be hard to work on. She was pricey for a female, better be worth it. I paid $70 total for the pair and that doesn't include transhipping costs lol


----------



## Janan

Aemaki09, congratulations on your beautiful fish! You bought the female I wanted, but didn't bid on. I think she's a beauty!


----------



## Kanasung

NICe ^^ I might getting a pair from aquastar


----------



## Adnamac

Aquabid...this site is going to be the death of me, I can feel it. In love with this guy. 










...and him...










To bad my wallet just can't handle them.


----------



## percyfyshshelley

That first one is so crazy funky!


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Aemaki I love everything about that male you bought. I had him on my watch list but I was pretty much out of money at that point after an AB bender lol; and then I saw you wanted him anyway so I didn't bid. I'm so glad you got him!


----------



## ravenwinds

Aemaki: all the fish you picked up are gorgeous! I love that last female posted...she is so cute!
Who is the breeder?

Kind of funny how colors are catching...a couple months ago it seemed like everyone was getting yellows, oranges, and black & silver dragons...now its blue/mustard bi-colors!

Percyfyshshelley: I know what you mean! I just received the last of 2 shipments from my own Aquabid bender...19 bettas total, most are females, most are...(drum role please!) Blue/yellow colors! And that's not counting 2 months ago when it all began with Bettascapes helping me find some females with clear yellow and blue/green bi-colors!

Yep! I think I better lay off the Aquabid for a bit....though there was that one...grr! Aquabid is SO ADDICTIVE!


----------



## White Wolf

Wow, beautiful colours on the 1st one !!!!


----------



## BettaNubRandyLove

theres something about this one someone else posted. I dont know.


----------



## Mashiro

The one on the left is beautiful! What can I say? I'm a sucker for Crowntails. :lol:


----------



## BettaSpark

I am currently considering buying this fabulous female for my halfmoon male  (same as my avatar picture)











*EDIT: *Ok i had to bid on her. Im the current highest bidder!!


----------



## Marvel170

wow!!she is amazing and would fit him well


----------



## BettaSpark

Oh my.....I must resist....









































He is probably the prettiest....*Drools*


----------



## percyfyshshelley

I might have to move to Thailand.


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Trying to delete sorry ignore this!


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Janan said:


> What do you think of this one?


No one from here had bid on him so I bought this one!


----------



## Janan

I'm so glad you bought him! I think he is so beautiful. I can't wait for you to get him. Do you have any idea when he will come it?


----------



## Crowntails

The first and last male *drools


----------



## aemaki09

BettaSpark said:


> I am currently considering buying this fabulous female for my halfmoon male  (same as my avatar picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT: *Ok i had to bid on her. Im the current highest bidder!!


I had that girl on my watch list! She is perfect, I hope you get her!!




As for the breeder of my male and the last female I posted it was aquastar71 and the first female I bought was from phusit. All are being imported to Julie tran on the 21st

Thanks to everyone who decided not to bid on the fish I bought! Hopefully I'll have some fry for you guys soon


----------



## Fenghuang

Oh, the timing might be just right this time! Hopefully, you'll get lots of babies and I can buy one or two. 

Maybe a handsome male to fill the hole in my heart Asriel has left.


----------



## aemaki09

I'm going to condition them as soon as they get here, and condition well so that I can get a LOT of babies (hopefully)


----------



## Fenghuang

OHMYGAWD, THE GF SAID YES!!!! 

I know the parents aren't even in the US yet, but please save us one, Aemaki!


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Janan said:


> I'm so glad you bought him! I think he is so beautiful. I can't wait for you to get him. Do you have any idea when he will come it?


Being shipped out tomorrow. I am bundle of nerves!


----------



## percyfyshshelley

One of my girls, in a pix from ttbetta


----------



## lilnaugrim

hmmm, I can't see your picture percyfyshshelley. Is it uploaded from your computer or did you use photobucket/some other site?

But I really want this girl! If only I had the money 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1366722126


----------



## BettaSpark

aemaki09 said:


> I had that girl on my watch list! She is perfect, I hope you get her!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the breeder of my male and the last female I posted it was aquastar71 and the first female I bought was from phusit. All are being imported to Julie tran on the 21st
> 
> Thanks to everyone who decided not to bid on the fish I bought! Hopefully I'll have some fry for you guys soon


 
Thank you! im hoping to get her  shes super pretty


----------



## Fenghuang

Wish list of the night!


----------



## BettaSpark

That first male is fabulous!!


----------



## percyfyshshelley

lilnaugrim said:


> hmmm, I can't see your picture percyfyshshelley. Is it uploaded from your computer or did you use photobucket/some other site?
> 
> But I really want this girl! If only I had the money
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1366722126


I can upload pix from photobucket but apparently from no where else. Sigh. The pix was from an email that ttbetta sent me of my salamander girl ready to be shipped in her bag! So just picture a cute little salamander fish in a little bag, and that's what it looked like!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ah okay, sounds adorable ^^


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Here's another fishie on her way. *crossing fingers that pix will load*


----------



## lilnaugrim

It works! She's adorable! I also really wanted that red headed blue tailed double tail...not sure if I want to use my last dollars on her or not though....I really should save it for gas money >< Argggg curse you Aquabid!

Lol, I just did a reference.


----------



## Hail0788

percyfyshshelley said:


> Here's another fishie on her way. *crossing fingers that pix will load*


Wow! Super pretty!


----------



## Janan

She is stunning!!!


----------



## BettaSpark

Oh man this boy is just stunning!


----------



## Allirane

*It's the increadible hulk!*



copperarabian said:


> There's the parrot green O.O wow, I wonder if the colors been enhanced at all or if it's just that awesome.


I got a few laughs. Just sayin. He's even got the purple pants. Bahahahahahaha!


----------



## Fenghuang

Aquastar fish will be the death of me, I swear.


----------



## BettaSpark

That second boy is amazing!


----------



## Catw0man

Fenghuang said:


> Aquastar fish will be the death of me, I swear.


Oh, my! They are all gorgeous!


----------



## Allirane

That second one.... yes.


----------



## Mashiro

Just won this boy on Aquabid!


----------



## aemaki09

Mashiro -- -the picture wouldn't show up for me


Catwoman -- I'm right there with you!!! they have some amazing fish there! A bit on the pricey side, but I'm sure worth it!


----------



## Catw0man

Mashiro said:


> Just won this boy on Aquabid!


He looks beautiful!


----------



## Mashiro

aemaki09 said:


> Mashiro -- -the picture wouldn't show up for me
> 
> 
> Catwoman -- I'm right there with you!!! they have some amazing fish there! A bit on the pricey side, but I'm sure worth it!












You should be able to see that.

@Catwoman Thank you!


----------



## aemaki09

That boy is gorgeous! Is he that m***(a bunch of numbers) sellers?


----------



## Mashiro

aemaki09 said:


> That boy is gorgeous! Is he that m***(a bunch of numbers) sellers?


Yes, indeed.


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Bin $150.


----------



## Syriiven

He's very pretty. I'm still favoring the one I got though because I like some color. But this guy has those gem-like eyes~ <3

Dont know if I'd do 150 for him tho.


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Yes I don't think I'd pay that much either. I prefer colors as well but I thought he was pretty cool. But I like your avatar better!


----------



## Syriiven

Hee, thank you ^^ He's supposed to be arriving this week -fingers crossed-

The all white ones are very pretty though, and the ones with sapphire eyes have to be my favourite. But they seem kind of popular because of the all white, and I tend to shy away from that. My guy may marble darker or get all blotchy, but I love my fish for their uniqueness.


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Me too! All my fish are beautiful to me, even my olive drab vt who can't stop chewing his fins.


----------



## Syriiven

Oh I know how that is! Phy (may he SIP) was notorious for his moodswings that resulted in a cropped jagged 'tail-cut' -_-;


----------



## BettaSpark

must resist them temptation...Buuuuut he is sooo pretty i want!


----------



## Deanna01

BettaSpark, he is gorgeous. There's another one listed there right now who is very similar, but you can see his eyes a bit better, which makes him seem more expressive. Have you seen him?


----------



## Hail0788

I'm in love with her!


----------



## Hail0788

I love his pop of blueish green.


----------



## BettaSpark

Deanna01 said:


> BettaSpark, he is gorgeous. There's another one listed there right now who is very similar, but you can see his eyes a bit better, which makes him seem more expressive. Have you seen him?




Yes actually I think I posted his pic in the last page lol
I want him sooooooo bad!!! No fair haha


----------



## Janan

I haven't looked at Aquabid since I won my mustard dragon. I've seen so many gorgeous pictures on this thread, I know I would have buyers' remorse and wish I had chosen a different fish. I'm sure that's why some keep buying more. It's like gambling. The next one will bring me complete satisfaction, syndrome.

I asked the breeder to send me a picture of the sibling female and this is what he sent me. Also attached is my male, from the Aquabid site.


----------



## Janan

Sorry for the double post. I had to delete the wrong female from my previous post. :-(


----------



## Chard56

I don't care how many others get posted. If I had purchased that male I'd be satisfied for quite some time. He is awesome!


----------



## crowntaillove3

I can't believe I just now noticed this thread. This is so true for all of us! I'll have to do some looking and see what fish is post-worthy. I'm definitely gonna watch this thread!


----------



## Janan

:-D Thanks, Chard!


----------



## Catw0man

*Nice eyes!*

Just saw this one by TMTbetta....he's got really cool eyes, which don't show up in the pic I posted, unfortunately (it's too small), but check out the listing:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1366985325


----------



## crowntaillove3

Whoa! They are all beautiful.


----------



## Catw0man

*Oh, my!*

Aquastar listed a few....here's one called "Leopard"

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1366917176


----------



## aemaki09

Janan said:


> Sorry for the double post. I had to delete the wrong female from my previous post. :-(


 
I'm in love with that male...not so much the female..she's got a pretty big hunchback
I get buyers remorse on occasion too. Especially when I go on AB late at night and start placing bids. I should know better by now! LOL


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Why did I have to see this one?


----------



## aemaki09

I'm loving this Aquastar boy. Man oh man!










I'm also really loving this male from Aquastar -- "orange splash" Hmpk









Like it's been said before:: Aquastar will be the death of me!


----------



## Janan

Loving the orange splash pk!


----------



## Goodbettabest

I want i want i want


----------



## BettaSpark

Oh my word....I want him so much I'm almost about to buy him right now!!


----------



## Crowntails

^ Beautiful!


----------



## JustinieBeanie

That website and its breath takingly beautiful bettas are responsible for making me say some very bad words...


----------



## crowntaillove3

JustinieBeanie said:


> That website and its breath takingly beautiful bettas are responsible for making me say some very bad words...


LOLLOLLOL!! These are some awesome fish!


----------



## Shiverdam

Look at all the pretty fishies I can't have!


----------



## crowntaillove3

Shiverdam said:


> Look at all the pretty fishies I can't have!


Soooooooooooooooo true.


----------



## Deanna01

I am so crazy about this beauty. I really want him but hate to make a bid when I don't have a place to put him yet. :-/


----------



## Laurenie

Lately I've been super obsessed with marbled bettas--my DT boy I picked up at Petco recently only seems to have intensified it lol:



















Now everywhere I look on AB there seem to be so many gorgeous marbles just calling out to me lol:


----------



## Deanna01

Oh, is the "tiger" one on there considered a marble, Laurenie? I thought he was gorgeous too.


----------



## Catw0man

Laurenie said:


> Lately I've been super obsessed with marbled bettas--my DT boy I picked up at Petco recently only seems to have intensified it lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now everywhere I look on AB there seem to be so many gorgeous marbles just calling out to me lol:


Oh, I love that royal blue marble one! The only problem with marbles is that they often change so much....I bought a few on Aquabid that I barely recognized by the time they got to me (the marbling was completely different).


----------



## Laurenie

Deanna01 said:


> Oh, is the "tiger" one on there considered a marble, Laurenie? I thought he was gorgeous too.


I'm definitely not the best with ID's yet but it looks likely--I noticed him too, extremely striking! I also found this "zebra" thats pretty nifty:










And to round out the theme theres even this "leopard" lol:


----------



## Deanna01

Yeah, I keep eyeing that leopard. He's really gorgeous. I love it when you can see bettas eyes well--it makes them seem so much more expressive.


----------



## Catw0man

Love the Zebra one....especially the pattern on his tail! I'd be bidding on him for sure if all his fins had that same pattern.


----------



## aemaki09

I just got my boy and girls in! (Paid for overnight because I was so excited for them)
They are all absolutely stunning! Cupped and getting acclimated.
Now I really understand why imports are so sought after!


----------



## Catw0man

aemaki09 said:


> I just got my boy and girls in! (Paid for overnight because I was so excited for them)
> They are all absolutely stunning! Cupped and getting acclimated.
> Now I really understand why imports are so sought after!


Yes, once you go down that import road, there's no turning back! lol....and that's why I now have about 86 fish (got 14 more yesterday). I guess it's time to change my signature again.....


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Mine are coming tomorrow! Can't wait!
Catw0man you rock!


----------



## Deanna01

Yeah, the imports really are fantastically beautiful. It feels somewhat a waste to consider buying one if I'm not intending to breed, almost. :-/

There is an American seller--fishman1936--who has two really pretty bettas right now.


----------



## Hail0788

Darn you AquaBids! I just go to look for fun and then I see him. Hopefully my bid wins.


----------



## Catw0man

*New Aquastars!!!*

OMG!!! OMG!!!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1366918146

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1366918150

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1366918155

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1366918137


----------



## BettaSpark

Catw0man said:


> OMG!!! OMG!!!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1366918146
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1366918150
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1366918155
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1366918137


 


WOW! That second male is to die for!!


----------



## Catw0man

Hail0788 said:


> Darn you AquaBids! I just go to look for fun and then I see him. Hopefully my bid wins.


Wowsa!!! Hope you win him!!!


----------



## MattsBettas

Slow down there catw0man XD!


----------



## Corsica

I have to stay away from this thread.


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 106753


I love this seller's fish (pricy though).


----------



## Catw0man

MattsBettas said:


> Slow down there catw0man XD!


LOL....I don't know what you're implying....


----------



## aemaki09

catwoman -- that 2nd one is absolutely gorgeous! Purchase him before I start thinking too hard about wanting him! lol


----------



## Catw0man

aemaki09 said:


> catwoman -- that 2nd one is absolutely gorgeous! Purchase him before I start thinking too hard about wanting him! lol


I'm bidding on him! So, we'll see.....I have a limit on how high I'll go....


----------



## BettaSpark

OMG!! Oh noo...i think i need to bid on him.
He is DREAMY!!


----------



## percyfyshshelley

My fish arrived a day early! Whoohoo! All ten (1 male, 9 females) are alive and active! I can't believe they were shipped out from Thailand on sun night, went to the transhipper in Ontario, then made it to my small remote town in Alberta today. I couldn't be more pleased with my first aquabid purchase. Nothing but good things to say about my transhipper, Hung Pham, and the Thai breeders I delt with.
They were shipped to my work place and I've run them home at lunch time. I'm just going to leave them in their bags with til this evening (only 4 more hours) then put them in their individual qt containers sflosting in a heated tank. Sloooowwwly acclimate them. I have IAL also for them. Pix to come later!


----------



## BettaSpark

percyfyshshelley said:


> My fish arrived a day early! Whoohoo! All ten (1 male, 9 females) are alive and active! I can't believe they were shipped out from Thailand on sun night, went to the transhipper in Ontario, then made it to my small remote town in Alberta today. I couldn't be more pleased with my first aquabid purchase. Nothing but good things to say about my transhipper, Hung Pham, and the Thai breeders I delt with.
> They were shipped to my work place and I've run them home at lunch time. I'm just going to leave them in their bags with til this evening (only 4 more hours) then put them in their individual qt containers sflosting in a heated tank. Sloooowwwly acclimate them. I have IAL also for them. Pix to come later!


 
How many days did it take to get your fish?


----------



## percyfyshshelley

I think they were shipped sun night , and I got them this morning, so about three days.


----------



## Laurenie

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1367227432










Yes, please!


----------



## Fenghuang

This fish is near perfection.


----------



## Corsica

Wow! Such lovely and uniquely marked fish!


----------



## crowntaillove3

I love it! He is soooooo beautiful.


----------



## Fenghuang

I think the most unique about him is the topview. I've seen Aquastar71 put out quite a few fish like that.


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Catw0man said:


> OMG!!! OMG!!!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1366918146
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1366918150
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1366918155
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1366918137


 I love that blue/yellow. He is on my watch list. The one you're bidding on iis amazing I hope you win!


----------



## Syriiven

percyfyshshelley said:


> I think they were shipped sun night , and I got them this morning, so about three days.


Really glad to hear they arrived okay! Was it FedEx or Canada Post? 

Mine's supposed to arrive tomorrow and I'm a little anxious because I recently heard a horror story about Canada Post. I'm also in a small town in Alberta xD


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Small town Alberta represent! Mine were sent fed ex and I was stunned when the fed ex guy showed up this morning, a day early! I had a bad experience with can post last year when I bought a betta from someone in Ontario. The fish was sent via Canada post and he was two days late, and then they put him in my pot office box instead of delivering him to my workplace. Sorry to scare you, hopefully all will go well with you. And the fish last year was perfectly fine despite the delay.


----------



## Syriiven

percyfyshshelley said:


> Small town Alberta represent! Mine were sent fed ex and I was stunned when the fed ex guy showed up this morning, a day early! I had a bad experience with can post last year when I bought a betta from someone in Ontario. The fish was sent via Canada post and he was two days late, and then they put him in my pot office box instead of delivering him to my workplace. Sorry to scare you, hopefully all will go well with you. And the fish last year was perfectly fine despite the delay.


D= And I'll just go have an anxiety attack over here....

Another member had a bad run in with CP. They crammed the box with the fish into the mailbox, did not notify recipient, and no reprimands were made after complaints called in. His fish were found flooded and frozen in the box that was far too big for the mailbox any ways. 

Are you northern or southern?


----------



## popcorndeer

oooooo pretty!


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Southern, where are you? Sorry I maybe shouldn't have told you about my CP experience... But the point of the story was that my fish was just fine! And I'm sure yours will be too! At least it's not too cold here now. Let us know when your fish arrives!


----------



## Syriiven

I'm the very south-west corner xD Pincher Creek

Well, tomorrow's the day, so I guess I shall find out. We didn't give them the postal box, so....yea=/ Here's hoping.


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Oh we're neighbors! I'm in Fort Macleod.


----------



## Syriiven

Oh wow! you're only fourty five minutes away xD


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Small world eh?


----------



## Syriiven

Quite xD But wow, Alberta rlly does have a decent betta community spread through it


----------



## Janan

When are we going to see pictures, percyfyshshelley?


----------



## Janan

Syriiven, what fish do you get tomorrow? Do you already have the one that's in your avatar?


----------



## Syriiven

Nu, the one in my avatar is the one that 'should' be arriving tomorrow. My first AquaBid fish, and I'm just not feeling all that well knowing Canada Post is handling it =/ They practically murdered fish last weekend that were sent to a friend.


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Can I ask why Canada Post? Hung sent mine fed ex. Like I said, at least it's fairly warm and even if here's a delay I'm sure your fish will be just fine. My fingers will be crossed for you! Dang, you should've just shipped it with mine!


----------



## Syriiven

I had no idea, lol. A friend from Calgary got his today too, and was also shipped FedEx =/ So I dont know why mine's CP.


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Puzzling...


----------



## aemaki09

Just found this gorgeous giant boy...if he wasnt $130, he'd be mine right now 








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1367063263

This boy is absolutely gorgeous too...Am tempted to bid on the guy, but his scales near his gills look wonky.. -- Orange Splash by Aquastar 71









Gorgeous little girl
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1367162571











Catwoman:: I saw that you bid on the black/gold Aquastar male. Thanks!! That convinced me not to bid 5 minutes ago...you can convince me not to bid on these guys too if youd like


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Janan said:


> When are we going to see pictures, percyfyshshelley?


Oh don't worry there will be pix! right now I'm acclimating them slowly. I have them in their bags, set in empty cups, and I'm dripping a little bit of my water, treated with stress coat and IAL, every 15 minutes. So I can't g good pix right now but here's a few anyway. I'll post more on the photos thread later.
Fish have arrived!








A top view of a female.








Male peaking at me. Don't worry friend, you're going to get to be in a tank soon!


----------



## Catw0man

percyfyshshelley said:


> I love that blue/yellow. He is on my watch list. The one you're bidding on iis amazing I hope you win!


Thanks, we'll see what happens! Congrats on your new fish!!! I picked up my few yesterday....which, being close to Hung's location, I can do. I too had a bad experience with Canada Post.....my shipment of 36 fish was delayed by an extra day in very cold weather. I was freaking out! Fortunately, only 3 were DOA (which was a huge surprise, I thought I'd have a box of 36 fish popsicles) and the rest were still toasty warm and perfectly fine. However, now that I've picked up 2 shipments instead of having them mailed, I can say that the sooner you get them, the better....for many reasons, but the main one is that they have less time in the little bag to bite their fins. I've noticed a big difference in fin condition with these 2 shipments that I've picked up compared to the 2 previous shipments that I got via Canada Post. Of course, those of you in Alberta don't have that option, but I would certainly recommend making the extra effort to pick your fish up if you live in Ontario.


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Good point about fin biting. I got 9 females and one PK male, so all short fins. But when I get that blue/yellow fella (haha) I'll make sure I use fed ex again. Sorry you've had such biting issues but you're lucky you live close to our transhipper!


----------



## Syriiven

Those look like beauties Percy! 

So it'd be a good idea to treat his tank with StressCoat too, huh? I already have his 10g soaking with 3 IALs. I srsly don't want to shock this guy if he makes it to me.


----------



## percyfyshshelley

stress coat-- I am definately not an expert but it seems like a lot of people on this forum recommend it, and I figured it couldn't hurt. I usually use Primd but decided to try Stress Coat this time, plus the IALs.


----------



## Syriiven

Well prime's already in there, but stresscoat has the aloe, so....hmm.


----------



## MattsBettas

I'm sure Falcor will be fine. You don't have freezing cold weather down there and your mailman are different and with any luck, competent. I still cannot believe how they handled the package and treated us. Ugh. Is "FRAGILE. LIVE ANIMALS" not clear to them? Apparently not, because they mistreated it so badly that a bag broke (flooding the box and deactivating a heat pack). So what did they do? They threw it in a giant plastic bag with a generic apology on it. As you can tell, I am still bitter about my first and last cp experience. But Sy, the likelihood of the same thing happening to Falcor is low. Don't worry to much. Get some sleep tonight please! Yea, Alberta has a really strong betta community but like Sy said, we're all spread out. Meh, maybe one day we'll get an ibc chapter.


----------



## aemaki09

Just wanted to add to what catwoman was saying about the sooner you get your fish the better.

So true!!! I have never imported before but I got these guys over nighted to me and they had barely lost any coloring, no tail biting, ate straight away, and acclimated very well.
Every other time I have used priority to get my fish in. Generally it takes 3 days, but can and has taken 5-6 days before. I have only ever had 1 package DOA and that was in the dead of winter, but generally I do recieve fish that are incredibly stressed. About 30% show up having tail-bit and about 75% show up with heavy color loss and take a long time to acclimate to their new environment.
So basically, I'm trying to attest to the fact that you should always do the fastest method you can afford. If you can only afford priority, chances are you will still get live and healthy fish, but express gives you vibrant, active, and as relaxed of fish as you can get after being shipped in a dark box in a small amount of water.


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Ugh Matt, that is a horrible story. So sorry that happened to you.


----------



## Syriiven

Hung sends them overnight if possible, as I understand it. Mine's priority, but should be here tomorrow (2 dsys travel). Which is fast for CP, but I wasnt given a choice. He just sent it =\.

Anyways, I know I 'm prlly over-reacting cuz your story has me anxious, Matt. And i've dealt with cp before, and no one will be at the house tomorrow ( tho there is a clearly marked wooden box with a blanket for packages) and.... In my experience its when no one physically answers the door, FedEx and CP have both given me the run around. Not every time, but...

-sigh-


----------



## logisticsguy

Cheering for you Syriiven. Falcor will be fine Im sure. I can understand your worry with Canada Post all to well. 

Still very upset with them and feel like part of the family was lost for no good reason.


----------



## Syriiven

I'm almost positive they'll be late. And if they're more than a day late, I wont see him till Monday. -_-; cuz as far as I know cp doesnt work on weekends.


----------



## Hail0788

I might be getting him too. God he is pretty!


----------



## Syriiven

Ohhh, i love his orange and blue!


----------



## Deanna01

The boys are getting all the love in this thread! Let me post some pics of some pretty girls who just went up....


----------



## Syriiven

Those are very pretty. If this experience goes over well i might have an aquabid sorority later this year xD


----------



## Skyewillow

that 2nd girl is a beauty!! <3


----------



## Hail0788

Here's some more girls.


----------



## Hail0788

:2


----------



## Hail0788

;3


----------



## Hail0788

:4


----------



## Hail0788

:5


----------



## AFishTale

It is taking every ounce of self restraint that I have to keep from bidding on this guy..


----------



## percyfyshshelley

I did bid on him last night! I was having the same inner battle with my self restraint, and lost... But look at him!


----------



## AFishTale

@percyfyshshelley-- I know! He is so gorgeous! If you win, do you plan on breeding him?


----------



## percyfyshshelley

I was just going to keep him as a pretty pet. Seems a shame not to breed tho.
Only two more hours to go in the auction!


----------



## MoonShadow

percyfyshshelley said:


> I did bid on him last night! I was having the same inner battle with my self restraint, and lost... But look at him!


I just won him!! I wish I had read this first! I had no idea I was bidding against someone on here!


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Lol I know! Grrr....  Congratulations and I'm glad he's going to a good home. I didn't realize it was you! I was working outside in a field surrounded by cows, and I had my iPad with me and I was trying to bid so I didn't have lot of time to put two and two together or really think about who I was bidding against. Seriously, had I realized I wouldn't have made you bid higher. Oh well, at least you got him. Im glad it was you and not someone else. Please post pix and I hope he is as gorgeous in real life as he is on the Internet!


----------



## MoonShadow

percyfyshshelley said:


> Lol I know! Grrr....  Congratulations and I'm glad he's going to a good home. I didn't realize it was you! I was working outside in a field surrounded by cows, and I had my iPad with me and I was trying to bid so I didn't have lot of time to put two and two together or really think about who I was bidding against. Seriously, had I realized I wouldn't have made you bid higher. Oh well, at least you got him. Im glad it was you and not someone else. Please post pix and I hope he is as gorgeous in real life as he is on the Internet!


I'm also getting a sibling female with him!! Will definitely update when he arrives!


----------



## crowntaillove3

Epic betta wars on bettafish.com...


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Betta wars haha. MoonShadow are you going to breed him?


----------



## Deanna01

This ad claims this is a female. I am new to this, but is it really? With that finnage? Wow.


----------



## AFishTale

What's the auction link on her?


----------



## Syriiven

I really doubt it's a female. I've seen a couple 'so-called' females posted.


----------



## Deanna01

It's here: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1367058400


----------



## AFishTale

The seller's other girls have long fins as well. Pretty cool.


----------



## Deanna01

Yeah, they're really stunning, if they're really females.


----------



## AFishTale

Agreed.


----------



## Deanna01

The guy has great feedback for his auctions--only one negative, and not in the last 6 months--so it seems unlikely he lies about such things....I seriously didn't know female bettas could look like his, though!


----------



## AFishTale

This girl (perhaps a sibling of the one posted before?) looks to have a quite feminine body to me.. But I have never seen such long fins on a female.


----------



## Deanna01

Yeah...If I could start a sorority right now, I would be very, incredibly tempted to buy a whole set in different colors from that guy, so the shipping wouldn't be as pricey.


----------



## AFishTale

I second that notion! If only I had the cash.. This is the second time today that I have been tempted beyond reason to hit the buyitnow button. Sigh.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby

Hey all, been a while since I posted last. Here is the betta I am drooling over right now (I do have a spare 5 gallon plastic kritter tote I could convert into a small tank If I decide to bid on him)!!!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1367073111

And for those of you too impatient to click the link, I have instant gratification!!


----------



## rosy delta

wow what an awesome male!!!


----------



## Fenghuang

This girl has googly eyes. o__O They are surprising endearing.


----------



## Deanna01

Feng, they are exactly that! What a cutie she is!


----------



## Syriiven

Such a cutie!!


----------



## Fenghuang

Why don't my fish have googly eyes? Whhhhhy? ;___;


----------



## Laurenie

Fenghuang said:


> This girl has googly eyes. o__O They are surprising endearing.


Squeee! I adore this girl! NEEEED :shock:

Also, not an Aquabid betta, but I just bought this crazy-looking guy in a FB auction from an American breeder: 










Def not the best pic, supposedly he lightened up in the photo tank and the black is darker in person. Either way, I'm pretty stoked. He totally "spoke" to me the second I saw him (what he actually said was "BUY ME NAO!!!!"). Seller describes him as a "Multi Motley Doubletail Halfmoon".


----------



## Janan

Beautiful!


----------



## crowntaillove3

I like how that pic shows the red of the inside of his gills. You don't capture that very often in a pic!


----------



## Hail0788

I WON! He's all mine. I can not wait to get him!


----------



## Laurenie

Janan said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you, my tentative plans for now are to work on producing nice HMDTs marbles in various colors and then the more traditional black orchid pattern/colors as well.


----------



## Hail0788

Ok so how does this trans shipper work? Do I pick one or does the seller pick it?


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby

From what I gather, the transhipper is selected based on who is nearest to you. I wonder how much it costs to ship from the transhipper?


----------



## Catw0man

Hail0788 said:


> Ok so how does this trans shipper work? Do I pick one or does the seller pick it?


Congrats on getting that beautiful fish!!!! Once you win, usually the seller will email you within a day or so, giving you a total to pay (which will be the price of the fish and sometimes a transhipping fee to the Thailand transhipper) and asking what transhipper you use. Generally it would be whoever is closer to you. The transhipper will charge you an import fee (in the U.S. around $2), box fee, cost of heat packs, and postage ($30 to $50).

It's an expensive proposition.....and also a good excuse to buy more than one fish so that they can be shipped together!


----------



## Hail0788

Catw0man said:


> Congrats on getting that beautiful fish!!!! Once you win, usually the seller will email you within a day or so, giving you a total to pay (which will be the price of the fish and sometimes a transhipping fee to the Thailand transhipper) and asking what transhipper you use. Generally it would be whoever is closer to you. The transhipper will charge you an import fee (in the U.S. around $2), box fee, cost of heat packs, and postage ($30 to $50).
> 
> It's an expensive proposition.....and also a good excuse to buy more than one fish so that they can be shipped together!


The seller said its only going to be $22 for him. I'm still waiting to hear back from the transshipper.


----------



## Deanna01

If you're using the tran-shipper in Georgia (I'm assuming that's the one closest to you), she sent me this link for a list of the fees as well as shipping info, etc:
http://bellsouthpwp.net/J/e/JennViv/LMBBettaTranship.htm 

She noted: "Your transship fees will be determined by the total number of fish that you get. For example, if you get one betta it will cost you $41.00 Express/$25.00 Priority in transship fees. If you were to get five bettas, your transship fee total would be $70.50 Express/$54.50 Priority."


----------



## Catw0man

Cute boys from FarmFish66:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1367226126
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1367226467
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1367226739
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1367222060


----------



## Janan

Loving that last one!


----------



## Janan

Can any of you direct me to a thread that explains the best way to acclimate my fish when they get here next week?


----------



## Catw0man

Janan said:


> Can any of you direct me to a thread that explains the best way to acclimate my fish when they get here next week?


I'm not sure about a thread....but, personally, I don't do anything different with imported fish than I do with any others. I float them for about 20 mins then begin adding small amounts of the "new" water (treated, of course) every 10 mins or so until they are mostly in new water. I try to dump out as much as their "old" water as I can (beware of fishies jumping during this process!) and set them free in their new home. I generally keep tank lights off for a day or so as well.

I've also had a couple of fish set themselves free in their tank before being properly acclimated....and they were just fine.


----------



## Janan

Thanks, Cat! That's what I thought, but just making sure.


----------



## Syriiven

I'm sorry to report that the fish I had bought did not make it. 

I dont think I'll repeat this experience. Thank you everyone who tried giving me hope and positive thoughts.


----------



## MattsBettas

Oh no Syriiven. Im really really sorry for you. My disgust for Canada post is now even greater. Rip Falcor.


----------



## Signature Farms

I'm so sorry, Syriiven! Poor boy...


----------



## Janan

Oh, I'm so sorry! I know how much you looked forward to that beautiful boy. He was my favorite of all the bettas so far.

I've been nearly sick with worry over mine. I will find out next week.


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Oh I'm so sorry Sy.


----------



## rosy delta

oh how awful. and so discouraging, he was such a beauty.


----------



## Syriiven

Thank you everyone. But don't let me get in the way of sharing beautlfil AB fish wishes =)


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Syriiven said:


> Thank you everyone. But don't let me get in the way of sharing beautlfil AB fish wishes =)


Not at all... And btw, of you do decide to get a "replacement" fish (I know that no fish can be replaced but I hope you know what I mean--if DOA you should be able to get another usually), you are welcome to ship him with mine, if that can be arranged. I have another group coming in a couple weeks, and I'll cover all the shipping costs.


----------



## Syriiven

No, I think I'm good. I have 9 boys and the sorority anyhow, so maybe later in the summer, or nxt year. Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## Adnamac

Oh, my heart! I think it just skipped a beat!









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1367331576


----------



## Adnamac

...I should really stay away from Aquabid. 










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1367063214









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1367087812









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1367223602


----------



## Catw0man

Syriiven said:


> I'm sorry to report that the fish I had bought did not make it.
> 
> I dont think I'll repeat this experience. Thank you everyone who tried giving me hope and positive thoughts.


So sorry to hear that.....I've had a few fish arrive DOA and it's very sad. I felt a real sense of guilt, actually....like "oh, if only I hadn't bought you, then you'd still be alive!" And it's especially heartbreaking when it's the first fish you have bought that way. But please don't give up.....take a break maybe, but don't give up on Aquabid or buying imported fish. Out of all the fish I've bought (and that's quite a lot at this point!), only a very few didn't make it. Most were just fine and have been a joy to own!


----------



## Syriiven

Catw0man said:


> So sorry to hear that.....I've had a few fish arrive DOA and it's very sad. I felt a real sense of guilt, actually....like "oh, if only I hadn't bought you, then you'd still be alive!" And it's especially heartbreaking when it's the first fish you have bought that way. But please don't give up.....take a break maybe, but don't give up on Aquabid or buying imported fish. Out of all the fish I've bought (and that's quite a lot at this point!), only a very few didn't make it. Most were just fine and have been a joy to own!


Yea, but you don't live half a country away from Hung, which is why I'm re-thinking if I ever want to again. I'm trying not to feel guilty, I did everything in my power to get him ehre asap. Canada Post are just...idiots.


----------



## Catw0man

percyfyshshelley said:


> Not at all... And btw, of you do decide to get a "replacement" fish (I know that no fish can be replaced but I hope you know what I mean--if DOA you should be able to get another usually), you are welcome to ship him with mine, if that can be arranged. I have another group coming in a couple weeks, and I'll cover all the shipping costs.


Percy, I see you're bidding on that lovely FarmFish66 fishie! Hope you get him!!! I'm considering bidding on the gold one I posted on pg 451.


----------



## percyfyshshelley

@catw0man, yes indeed I am! I've bid on some that were similar to him (MG types), but didn't win. I hope I get this one, he's sooo lovely. I may have purchased a few others as well.  Two fish didn't make my last shipment (still alive and well in Thailand, being shipped in the next Thai-Canada shipment) so since I had to pay for shipping again anyway, figured why not add a few more? Lol I may be turning into you!
@Sy, don't blame yourself. Your fish made have been DOA no matter where he was shipped or how fast. It is very sad, I know. Again, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Syriiven

Well if I ever fall in absolute love with another one, I might try to see fi I can get it in a shipment with someone else who has had better luck, like you Percy, or Logisitcsguy


----------



## Bettafeathers

I love my fishies that I got from FarmFish66! Very nice fish indeed  I love that gold one that you posted, Catwoman, he's a beaut. 

I too am half a country from Hung - worried me sick and it was November in Alberta when I got mine. Canada Post LOST them, only in the end for me to have to pick them up from the post office when they were to be delivered. Poor guys were in a truck all day  The one farthest from the heat pack was so cold...he died a week later. It really is heartbreaking. Syriiven, I'm so sorry. I do hope that you'll try AB in the future but I do understand your hesitations now (I have the same ones too).


----------



## Syriiven

That makes ...eight? of us that I know are from Alberta.

Thank you Bettafeathers. My mind will prlly change when it's warmer and Ic an afford the shipping again.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I had a really nice betta DOA. The bottoms of both bags had exploded and he had fallen out into the newspaper and I found him dead like that. Luckily the other bettas in my parcel were alright. 

It's a big kick in the guts to find them like that. Especially when it is a fish you really have your heart set on. 

Sounds like the post there is pretty crap. Seems like a lot of lost parcels.


----------



## Syriiven

Yea, you'd think a country that's had a spread out population for over a century would've devised a decent parcel service by now. =/


----------



## LittleBettaFish

My parcels manage to make it the 1,685 or so kms to my house from where the bettas are. You would think in this day and age of technology and aeroplanes it would be very difficult for parcels to even get lost.


----------



## crowntaillove3

His fins look kind of ripped up at the ends, but HIS COLORS ARE AMAZING!!!!!






View attachment 108417


----------



## homegrown terror

crowntaillove3 said:


> His fins look kind of ripped up at the ends, but HIS COLORS ARE AMAZING!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 108417


they're not ripped, they're just folded over themselves as is common for rosetails.


----------



## Catw0man

*What makes these fish so special?*

Ok, I have a couple of turquoise dragons.....that look pretty much the same as these....why are people bidding $80 and $100 on these fish by ProFishFarms?? What am I missing?

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1367592828
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1367592885
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1367592754


----------



## Chard56

I don't think you are missing a thing. It looks like they are trying to boost their sales on other Bettas by pricing these up. I have bought many of my breeder males by waiting and watching what comes in to various petstores. Mismarked Halfmoons as Deltas I'll buy if they are good looking enough and I think they'll improve a line I have or maybe need the color they have. All three of those males I wouldn't buy if they were $2.99. I'm not sure what I would do with them even if they were free. Torn finnage, horrible bumpy topline and especially the bottom one, Rosetail. What are they thinking?


----------



## homegrown terror

part of it is brand-naming: profish farms is one of the most highly regarded breeders, so they can charge more just due to the name attached to the fish, and breeders will pay for it so they can say their lines have the farm in their lineage.


----------



## Chard56

Why would any breeder want to buy deformed culls to add to their own lines for the name just to mess up what they already have. That doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Catw0man

Chard56 said:


> I don't think you are missing a thing. It looks like they are trying to boost their sales on other Bettas by pricing these up. I have bought many of my breeder males by waiting and watching what comes in to various petstores. Mismarked Halfmoons as Deltas I'll buy if they are good looking enough and I think they'll improve a line I have or maybe need the color they have. All three of those males I wouldn't buy if they were $2.99. I'm not sure what I would do with them even if they were free. Torn finnage, horrible bumpy topline and especially the bottom one, Rosetail. What are they thinking?


Thanks! I was questioning my sanity there.....
I think the opening bid was about $25 to $30.....I just can't get why there are a couple of bidders having a bidding war over these 3 fish...lol


----------



## percyfyshshelley

I was wondering the exact same thing last night. Thought maybe I was missing something because I am new at this.


----------



## homegrown terror

Chard56 said:


> Why would any breeder want to buy deformed culls to add to their own lines for the name just to mess up what they already have. That doesn't make sense to me.


the same reason people will pay $5 for name brand tylenol produced in the same factory, on the same assembly line, as the store brand acetominophen that's $3. because a lot of people out there are shallow, and they consider anything not name brand to be inferior.

it's the same concept as the home-products producers who put "baby-safe" on their products and charge more, even though the products that don't say "baby-safe" are still perfectly fine. paranoid parents get tricked by this stuff every day.


----------



## Chard56

I could understand that about someone new to breeding but not experienced professionals. It just doesn't make sense that profish would offer those in the first place let alone someone wanting to buy them for that much. Established breeder with a good reputation or not I think something funny's going on.


----------



## crowntaillove3

I looked on there, and I saw some fish going for $100, too. I don't get it, either. I think that they are just putting the price there to see if anyone is sucker enough to believe, "Oh, that fish is going for $100! It must be high quality!" I mean, if it a good quality fish with a nice top line, good finnage, and awesome color patterns, then it might be worth some money, but a chain-petstore-quality fish? No thank you!


----------



## Fenghuang

I found this Aquastar71 guy in the auction archives. Winning bid? $371.

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashm1344061740


----------



## Skyewillow

OMG, he's amazing!


----------



## JellOh

She's purple! Like, a proper purple!


----------



## JellOh

I have to add another. Look at his eyes!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1367251814


----------



## crowntaillove3

Wow! 120 dollars, but he is BEAUTIFUL. Except for the little bit of red on his left pectoral, he is pure white and perfect for me! (if I had the money, I would tell you to lay off him and that he is mine, but I keepz it realz and I am NOT bidding on a 120 dollar fish)


----------



## Catw0man

Some pretty fish from Phusit....pretty and very reasonably priced too. Not perfect show quality, but pretty.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1367700673
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1367703983
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1367694988


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

*Sigh* I know better than to visit this thread. But here I am. Again....

*want* *want* *want* *want* *want* *want* *want* 

I want all these bettas! They're soooooo pretty! 

(Insert temper tantrum here.... "_I want those fish! Why can't I have more fish? I NEED those fish! They're soooo pretty!"_ )


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

This one looks more like a watercolor painting than an actual fish....









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1367322623


----------



## Catw0man

Catw0man said:


> Cute boys from FarmFish66:
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1367226126
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1367226467
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1367226739
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1367222060


One buyer bought the first 3 of these fish that I posted here a few pages back.....so, Percy, I know you're bidding on the one in the last pic, watch out for the same buyer to try to out-bid you! Hopefully you get your fish!


----------



## Hail0788

I need to win the lottery so I can support my betta addiction. X-)


----------



## crowntaillove3

Soooooooooooooooooo true. We all do.


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Catw0man said:


> One buyer bought the first 3 of these fish that I posted here a few pages back.....so, Percy, I know you're bidding on the one in the last pic, watch out for the same buyer to try to out-bid you! Hopefully you get your fish!


Grrr... Thanks for the heads up Catw0man. I'm not sure how much of a bidding war I want to get into, but I do love that fish.


----------



## AFishTale

Which fish?


----------



## percyfyshshelley

This one.


----------



## Janan

Wow! A beauty!


----------



## percyfyshshelley

I know! Not much time left til the auction is over!


----------



## Catw0man

percyfyshshelley said:


> This one.


Congrats, Percy!!!!! I just checked to see if you got your fishie....and you did! I'm glad that other seller didn't try to outbid you....whew!


----------



## MattsBettas

Percy you are becoming catw0man! Watch out! Lol.


----------



## Catw0man

*I would almost pay $100 for him....*

Wow.....this fish is stunning......

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1367665362


----------



## MattsBettas

Wow. Just... Wow.


----------



## Catw0man

MattsBettas said:


> Wow. Just... Wow.


I know, right? But, $100? Just can't do it.....

(and, yes, I think Percy may be the new me! I'm so proud!)


----------



## percyfyshshelley

@cat, we may have to attend a betta intervention together! 
PS I did NOT need to see that last fish you posted!
PPS I stayed up til 2am to see if I won my fish! I wasn't going to go over my max high bid, but luckily no one bid against me anyway.


----------



## Janan

The transhipper should receive my bettas today. I paid for express shipping, so I wonder what day they will arrive?

Also, I've been agonizing on what size tank to get for him and whether to plant the tank or go with fake plants, which my four bettas seem to do well in. My other bettas are in 2.5 to 4 gallon tanks, but I think I would like to get a 10 gallon tank for Midas (I think I'll name him Midas). Then I could put some companion fish in it. I've read myself silly doing research, but none of it sinks in. I just get overwhelmed. The very first betta I bought, Leo, died after I planted his tank, so I'm gun-shy. I need someone to hold my hand. :-(

And... Should I buy the tank today and cycle it (which I've never done), or wait until the fish arrives and put him in my Aqueon 4 while I prepare the 10 gallon. This is what I lean to, in case the fish arrives DOA.


----------



## aemaki09

Janan said:


> The transhipper should receive my bettas today. I paid for express shipping, so I wonder what day they will arrive?
> 
> Also, I've been agonizing on what size tank to get for him and whether to plant the tank or go with fake plants, which my four bettas seem to do well in. My other bettas are in 2.5 to 4 gallon tanks, but I think I would like to get a 10 gallon tank for Midas (I think I'll name him Midas). Then I could put some companion fish in it. I've read myself silly doing research, but none of it sinks in. I just get overwhelmed. The very first betta I bought, Leo, died after I planted his tank, so I'm gun-shy. I need someone to hold my hand. :-(
> 
> And... Should I buy the tank today and cycle it (which I've never done), or wait until the fish arrives and put him in my Aqueon 4 while I prepare the 10 gallon. This is what I lean to, in case the fish arrives DOA.



You'll probably get him Wednesday. Transhippers generally get the fish on Mondays but have a lot of sorting to do so don't get the chance to ship till the day after normally.

Imported fish are used to jars, so don't give him too much space up front but make sure he does have warm water as they are used to their natural environments temp.

I doubt the fish will arrive DOA but you may just want to play it safe


----------



## Catw0man

percyfyshshelley said:


> @cat, we may have to attend a betta intervention together!
> PS I did NOT need to see that last fish you posted!
> PPS I stayed up til 2am to see if I won my fish! I wasn't going to go over my max high bid, but luckily no one bid against me anyway.


LOL....sooooo, you gonna bid on that pretty Tiger DT?


----------



## Catw0man

Ugh....just bought this one.....lol.....but he's soooo pretty!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashm1367599494


----------



## Chard56

Catw0man, If you need a little diversion from your purchasing, and I don't know that this will help: but here's a link to one of my slideshows on my photobucket album you can peruse when you feel the urge to splurge! http://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc486/Irchin/6b6be3bf.pbw


----------



## percyfyshshelley

He is pretty! I think I still have a ways to go to catch up to you! I "only" have 24 males. Plus two sororities = 21 females total.


----------



## Catw0man

*Patsayawan is trying to kill me today....lol*

Some pretty boys....go get 'em, Percy! lol

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1367599484
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1367599507
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1367599403
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1367599477


----------



## Catw0man

Chard56 said:


> Catw0man, If you need a little diversion from your purchasing, and I don't know that this will help: but here's a link to one of my slideshows on my photobucket album you can peruse when you feel the urge to splurge! http://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc486/Irchin/6b6be3bf.pbw


I can't see the album, Chard, the link just opens a page of HTML code. And, I would love to buy from you if you would ship to me in Canada.....I always look at your fish on Aquabid too....lol


----------



## Chard56

Catw0man said:


> I can't see the album, Chard, the link just opens a page of HTML code. And, I would love to buy from you if you would ship to me in Canada.....I always look at your fish on Aquabid too....lol


Try one or both of these: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swXnhN-ZB50 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dITKKwk6lQ


----------



## Catw0man

Chard56 said:


> Try one or both of these: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swXnhN-ZB50 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dITKKwk6lQ


So many pretty fishies.....I want at least half of the ones pictured....lol


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Chard, you've got some amazing fish! Please move to canada so Catw0man and I can buy all your stock, ok?
@Catw0man stop encouraging me!!!


----------



## logisticsguy

Its nice to know im not the only addict that could use an Intervention. Ive been told no more space in the house is available to me aka wife and kids. So now Im busy setting up and cycling new tanks in the garage. I cannot be stopped!


----------



## wah543

Chard56 said:


> Try one or both of these: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swXnhN-ZB50 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dITKKwk6lQ


WOW just amazing, there's something about your green betta's that's different from other greens, they just look amazing, I'm in love with the one at 6:28 in the first link


----------



## Chard56

wah543 said:


> WOW just amazing, there's something about your green betta's that's different from other greens, they just look amazing, I'm in love with the one at 6:28 in the first link


 I loved that one but didn't have space to breed him at the time. Platinum with a mint Green finnage. I could kick myself for not being able to spawn him, (and a few others); but I just can't breed them all. I may have some Half Giants coming up with that color though and I'll definately pursue that color if they are.


----------



## wah543

Chard56 said:


> I loved that one but didn't have space to breed him at the time. Platinum with a mint Green finnage. I could kick myself for not being able to spawn him, (and a few others); but I just can't breed them all. I may have some Half Giants coming up with that color though and I'll definately pursue that color if they are.


 Nice hopefully I have some room for one of them by the time theyre ready


----------



## Catw0man

wah543 said:


> WOW just amazing, there's something about your green betta's that's different from other greens, they just look amazing, I'm in love with the one at 6:28 in the first link


I completely agree! If the green in the pics is an accurate representation, then it's quite special! There were so many that I liked....lol....


----------



## Catw0man

logisticsguy said:


> Its nice to know im not the only addict that could use an Intervention. Ive been told no more space in the house is available to me aka wife and kids. So now Im busy setting up and cycling new tanks in the garage. I cannot be stopped!


Oh, you are so not alone! lol.....I don't think I'd be much use providing interventions for fellow betta addicts.....like Percy said, I'm much better at encouraging the addiction!


----------



## wah543

Catw0man said:


> I completely agree! If the green in the pics is an accurate representation, then it's quite special! There were so many that I liked....lol....


It is the delta I got on my profile pic is a green one from Chard I got over the summer


----------



## PeppermintHippo

I don't know if anyone else has put up this fish, but I *really* want this fish. Unfortunately I don't have anywhere to put him and I'm not getting another tank until my birthday, which is in June. The yellow bettas are really growing on me though.


----------



## Uminofukami

Totally missed the section talking about Linda Olson from being busy XD I actually met her tonight, PeppermintHippo and I live about a half hour away from her and I got to go pick up our new boys tonight. She's really very nice and I got to sit and help her unwrap betta bags until we found ours--she received over 900 of them tonight O_O Would definitely use her again, though. Her last shipment before this one arrived two weeks ago when we had a massive snowstorm. Driving home took Hippo and I an hour and a half for a 10 minute distance and Linda went and picked up the fish from the airport regardless, though I can't even imagine how terrible her drive must have been.


----------



## Janan

My bettas are among those 900!


----------



## Hail0788

Omg! I so wish I had the money for him! 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1367680204


----------



## Hail0788

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1367672404


----------



## Lodie

Gaaahh! I love this guy!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1367494503


----------



## Adnamac

OO...if I only had more money for this hobby...!!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

That last male is nice. Reminds me of one of my favourite splendens. I love that colour combination, especially with the darker eyes.


----------



## crowntaillove3

Oh my goodness. Could someone lend me an extra room, and extra tank, and extra money to buy the last one?! Thanks! LOL


----------



## percyfyshshelley

I was just looking at both of those. And this one.


----------



## Adnamac

Oh...oh he is so gorgeous. In love! <3


----------



## aemaki09

All I can say is WOW!! If I had more room right now. He'd be mine! -oh, and if you aren't going to bid on him.
Wouldn't want to snatch anyone on here's dream fish!


----------



## crowntaillove3

Oh my. About to die from GORGEOUSNESS OVERLOAD!!


----------



## aemaki09

So, some of my wants!! (a couple I've already bid on, a couple I'm really considering bidding on)

this little boy is absolutely adorable! I know he wont stay like this forever though sadly 








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1367588737

I'm still considering this boy -- IDK why but I'm still in love with the guy! Even though something about him seems off -- 








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1367501402

I already bid on this girl








and this one










this little girl is absolutely gorgeous -- but I'm not looking for HMPK sadly 








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1367593062

to die for!!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1367680199


----------



## Signature Farms

I want him. So much. Someone talk me out of him?

(On iPad, can't do pictures)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1367797651


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Aemaki, the second guy is on my watch list. I love how he has just about every color on him. Please buy him. And PLEASE buy the blue/black/yellow HMPK I posted. I love him but I think he's 70 BIN. Sigh.


----------



## Adnamac

Oh for more money...and space for tanks! Think she is so pretty.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1367467338


----------



## aemaki09

percyfyshshelley said:


> Aemaki, the second guy is on my watch list. I love how he has just about every color on him. Please buy him. And PLEASE buy the blue/black/yellow HMPK I posted. I love him but I think he's 70 BIN. Sigh.


That 2nd boy has been on my watchlist the last 3 auctions he has been up for.
I don't have the balls to purchase him yet though, he's just be eye candy for me instead of a breeder...I'd much rather him go to someone that wants him as a breeder.
What's the link for the male you posted lol I will have to check it out for sure


I need to rehome some more males before I can think about buying anymore more seriously...not enough room right now -- which is a good thing! It gives me a reason not to press "but it now"!


----------



## Catw0man

*Yellow Dumbos*

Very pretty....don't think I've ever seen yellow EE's before.....must be fairly unusual (at least they're only $25 and $30, not $1000!!!!)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1367671612
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1367671379


----------



## MattsBettas

Love that butterfly ee catw0man!


----------



## Adnamac

Oh, he is super pretty. LOVE his color, such a bright pretty yellow!


----------



## Catw0man

MattsBettas said:


> Love that butterfly ee catw0man!


Gonna buy him, Matt?  I confess I gave in to temptation and bought the yellow EE.......I liked him better than the BF and I do not have a yellow betta (so, clearly I HAD to buy him!)


----------



## MattsBettas

No. I can't afford it with shipping and I am permanently afraid of Canada post. I wish. I might be buying one or two show quality hmpk girls from a seller in Saskatchewan but they aren't cheap!


----------



## Catw0man

MattsBettas said:


> No. I can't afford it with shipping and I am permanently afraid of Canada post. I wish. I might be buying one or two show quality hmpk girls from a seller in Saskatchewan but they aren't cheap!


Yeah, I hear you.....I'm very glad I can pick up my fish now. It makes a big difference. Did you see the resale of one of Banleangbettas' Silver/black dragons by a Canadian? No tranship fees....and the starting bid is only $20.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1368009518


----------



## Adnamac

Catw0man said:


> Gonna buy him, Matt?  I confess I gave in to temptation and bought the yellow EE


...can I say I'm glad someone on the forum purchased that guy? He's just too pretty! Promise loads of pictures when you get him? Pretty please?! :-D


----------



## aemaki09

I can't decide which boy out of my last post with pixtures to buy!
Either the black marble, or the blue pastel-type marble....HELP!!! 

I'm half tempted to buy both, but I don't have that type of room for only eye candy. I do have a nd on a female that'd go well with the blue so that kind of gives him a head up, but the black is just so cute and reminds me of a paint horse


----------



## Viva

Really love this giant:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1367582436


----------



## percyfyshshelley

aemaki09 said:


> That 2nd boy has been on my watchlist the last 3 auctions he has been up for.
> I don't have the balls to purchase him yet though, he's just be eye candy for me instead of a breeder...I'd much rather him go to someone that wants him as a breeder.
> What's the link for the male you posted lol I will have to check it out for sure
> 
> 
> I need to rehome some more males before I can think about buying anymore more seriously...not enough room right now -- which is a good thing! It gives me a reason not to press "but it now"!


Yes he's really neat. I wouldn't be breeding him either, however. The blue/black/yellow -- I still don't know how to post a link but I'm pretty sure he's from aqua star. 

@cat I love both those EEs, an I'm not even a big EE fan. Glad you got the yellow one! The bf is very cool too.


----------



## Mashiro

Catw0man, I want to see pictures of your fish room!

Seriously, where do you keep all those pretty bettas? :lol:


----------



## Catw0man

Pretty boy.....someone buy him....lol

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1367772533


----------



## Catw0man

*More Aquastars!*

Oh boy....I'm in trouble again....

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1367595837
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1367595808


----------



## Chard56

That first one is absolutely to die for gorgeous! I'm salivating profusely. Oh, it's lunch time. It was him too.


----------



## wah543

Oh wow the first one is beautiful I want him, 

whoops saw the price, guess I don't need him


----------



## Janan

Linda said my betta couple should arrive by 3:00 tomorrow! I've got a 10 gallon cycling now and a 4 gallon ready to go. I am soooo nervous.


----------



## wah543

Catw0man said:


> Oh boy....I'm in trouble again....
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1367595837


Ahhh why can't I stop looking at him, it's like he's calling me and with my birthday coming up he'd be a perfect gift too! Sadly no one would buy me a fish for my birthday, everyone says I have too many (I only got 4)


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Mashiro said:


> Catw0man, I want to see pictures of your fish room!
> 
> Seriously, where do you keep all those pretty bettas? :lol:


I think we are all mentally stalking Catw0man.


----------



## Janan

Roflol


----------



## percyfyshshelley

I was sooooo close to buying that gorgeous monster but the price... Then I went to look at him again and he had been sold, sadly not to Catw0man . So I bought this one instead.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh my goodness! He's gorgeous percy! I'm very jealous over here, I wish I had money! lol


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Me too lol!
ps I grew up in RI!


----------



## aemaki09

I am going to apologise for my long list --- These are all guys I was drooling over -- now I'm working my way over to HMPK, be prepared for another list to pop up from me yet tonight lol



WANT!!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1367639407



"1 of a kind fancy koi" ---$150?? Anybody here that'd pay that for him? I sure wouldn't. BIN of only $200! haha









<3 








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1367469605

he reminds me of a turkey and the fall








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1367501519

Oh aquastar, why oh why do you always post the most gorgeous bettas!!
I will be broke if I continue to look at your auctions!! -- What are your guy's thoughts on this boy? Thinking about adding him, but not sure -- the male I got already has more vivid coloring, this one would be back up/eye candy








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1367595808

is this boy blind??
he looks like he has that DS over eyes issue going on -- $100+ for a betta that looks like it'll be blind soon --- not worth it! 








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1367596167









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1367772493


----------



## aemaki09

percyfyshshelley said:


> I was sooooo close to buying that gorgeous monster but the price... Then I went to look at him again and he had been sold, sadly not to Catw0man . So I bought this one instead.


 
Is that one of Aquastars blue eagles? -- that's what he looks like!!


----------



## Catw0man

Mashiro said:


> Catw0man, I want to see pictures of your fish room!
> 
> Seriously, where do you keep all those pretty bettas? :lol:


LOL.....I have tanks all over my house.....there are a few pics in one of my albums. Sadly....**sniff**.....I do not have an actual "fish room".....

@aemaki09......you should get that gorgeous Aquastar fish! He is amazing.....kinda reminds me of something.....oh, yeah, my avatar! (but possibly prettier....darn it)


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Aemaki, yes he's an aquastar blue eagle. I don't know if he was worth the price or not ($50) but to me he was.


----------



## Catw0man

Yeah, he's worth it....lol.


----------



## aemaki09

percyfyshshelley said:


> Aemaki, yes he's an aquastar blue eagle. I don't know if he was worth the price or not ($50) but to me he was.


 
the price tag was the only reason I didn't buy another one. 
I bought the first blue eagle he put up last week, only paid $35. I'm kind of thinking that he put the price up more because I bid on the 1st so fast! Oops! I couldn't resist, $50 was the original BIN on mine though, what was the BIN on that one?


----------



## percyfyshshelley

50 was the BIN price. I just knew I wanted him so I paid it. Maybe now because I bought him so fast the next blue eagle will be even more?!


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Catw0man said:


> LOL.....I have tanks all over my house.....there are a few pics in one of my albums. Sadly....**sniff**.....I do not have an actual "fish room".....
> 
> @aemaki09......you should get that gorgeous Aquastar fish! He is amazing.....kinda reminds me of something.....oh, yeah, my avatar! (but possibly prettier....darn it)


You don't need a fish room because you already have a fish HOUSE!


----------



## aemaki09

percyfyshshelley said:


> 50 was the BIN price. I just knew I wanted him so I paid it. Maybe now because I bought him so fast the next blue eagle will be even more?!


It could happen! Lol 
That's one thing I've noticed about aquastar, if a type of fish becomes popular they like to raise the prices, so much so that it seems like they lose a lot of demand for it...


----------



## Deanna01

I am the buyer of that monster! I'm sorry! I hit the BIN button so fast when I saw him. I was afraid if it went into bidding I would go crazy.

He is my first Aquabid buy, and I can't wait to get him.


----------



## Skyewillow

I wish I had the room for this guy! Not sure, but I think the DT bug has finally bitten me!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1367553004


----------



## Mashiro

Ooooh, he's pretty, Skyewillow!

Plus I bought my boy Claude from that seller and I couldn't have been happier with the service.


----------



## Skyewillow

I like this guy too! <3 I would get one of them, but I promised my fiance that I wouldn't be getting any more at least until we move and have more space. -pout- When that happens, I'm building a couple of barracks systems for the boys, and putting together a 55 gal sorority! lol








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1367651658


----------



## Catw0man

Deanna01 said:


> I am the buyer of that monster! I'm sorry! I hit the BIN button so fast when I saw him. I was afraid if it went into bidding I would go crazy.
> 
> He is my first Aquabid buy, and I can't wait to get him.


Congrats, Deanna! He's a beauty! Perfect "first" Aquabid fish!


----------



## wah543

Deanna01 said:


> I am the buyer of that monster! I'm sorry! I hit the BIN button so fast when I saw him. I was afraid if it went into bidding I would go crazy.
> 
> He is my first Aquabid buy, and I can't wait to get him.


Nooooo, There goes the betta of my dreams, care for him well


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Deanna, I'm glad you got him! Smart move not to wait to buy him. Post pix when you get him!


----------



## Janan

My boy and girl arrived safe and sound! No fin damage. They are floating in their tanks as we speak. I must admit, I am still a bundle of nerves.

Linda did a wonderful job of packing them. The water in their little bag they are floating in is yellow in color, so a picture wouldn't do them justice.

If I've read correctly, I should leave them floating for a good part of the day, right? Then gradually add the new water to the old water. Then put fish only in their new home. Right? No feeding today.

Name ideas? I'm leaning to Midas for the male, but not a clue for the female.


----------



## Skyewillow

Janan said:


> Linda did a wonderful job of packing them. The water in their little bag they are floating in is yellow in color, so a picture wouldn't do them justice.


I do believe that's blackwater or something similar, it didn't smell like medicine to me (just got my AB girls today through Linda too).

Congrats on your pair, they're beautiful! I'd post mine here, but they already have their own thread, and they're not conventionally pretty! Lol


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Janan and skye, glad your fishes arrived safely!


----------



## Skyewillow

Thank you!


----------



## aemaki09

wow, he's so colorful I can't get over it!! definitely an eye catcher








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1367506920

*OMG why!?* She shouldn;t be on AB. Poor girl looks like a dolphin .. what is this seller thinking?!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1367514690


This boy looks so much like my old boy (other than missing a tiny bit of yellow) that it's insane! Kind of REALLY tempted to buy him. -quick! someone buy him so that need subsides!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1367591595http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1367591595









Normally I don't like EE's, mostly because 99% of them all look the same, salamander. But oh man, is this boy gorgeous or what?!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1367596807










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1367639276

$109 BIN -- if he didn't have such a horrible topline I'd consider him worth it









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1367674085










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1367844263










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1367937918










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1368113901


----------



## Catw0man

Janan said:


> My boy and girl arrived safe and sound! No fin damage. They are floating in their tanks as we speak. I must admit, I am still a bundle of nerves.
> 
> Linda did a wonderful job of packing them. The water in their little bag they are floating in is yellow in color, so a picture wouldn't do them justice.
> 
> If I've read correctly, I should leave them floating for a good part of the day, right? Then gradually add the new water to the old water. Then put fish only in their new home. Right? No feeding today.
> 
> Name ideas? I'm leaning to Midas for the male, but not a clue for the female.


Yay! So glad they got there and in good condition!


----------



## Minnieservis

Oh my goodness I am in love with this boy!!! He's soooo beautiful!!!! 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1367862600


----------



## Fenghuang

I kind of like the pale blue. Looks soft somehow.










Marble dragonscale female HMPK? WANT!










This giant female has such a stunning orange. Love how her tail fans out too.










Really unique looking girl.


----------



## Catw0man

Minnieservis said:


> Oh my goodness I am in love with this boy!!! He's soooo beautiful!!!!
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1367862600


I bought one almost the same, but by the time he got to me, his white mask had turned blue like the rest of his body. You just never know with those marble genes.....he's still beautiful though.


----------



## Minnieservis

Catw0man said:


> I bought one almost the same, but by the time he got to me, his white mask had turned blue like the rest of his body. You just never know with those marble genes.....he's still beautiful though.


That's a good point. He's just so beautiful and I've never seen one like him before! I don't think I've ever drooled over a fish like this before lol


----------



## Catw0man

Minnieservis said:


> That's a good point. He's just so beautiful and I've never seen one like him before! I don't think I've ever drooled over a fish like this before lol


Mine was almost his twin....same breeder. This is what mine looked like in the pic on Aquabid. But, the white mask was gone by the time I got him a few weeks later. I don't have a pic of him without the mask, but I can get one tomorrow (my 5-year-old is asleep in my bedroom where his tank is, or I'd get a pic now). He's still a stunning-looking fish.


----------



## Uminofukami

aemaki09 said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1368113901



O_O I just found this one, he's so pretty!


----------



## Signature Farms

Uminofukami, he looks like two of my boys, but I didn't pay that much for them!


----------



## Catw0man

Don't often see a Pineapple betta I like, but I do like this one.....

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1368158361


----------



## Minnieservis

Catw0man said:


> Mine was almost his twin....same breeder. This is what mine looked like in the pic on Aquabid. But, the white mask was gone by the time I got him a few weeks later. I don't have a pic of him without the mask, but I can get one tomorrow (my 5-year-old is asleep in my bedroom where his tank is, or I'd get a pic now). He's still a stunning-looking fish.



He is so pretty!! I'm so jealous!


----------



## Catw0man

Minnieservis said:


> He is so pretty!! I'm so jealous!


Thanks! Are you going to bid on the one you like? There's no guarantee he'd lose his mask like mine did....you never know what these marble traits will do. Here's a pic of mine as he is now (not that the pic does him justice, he's prettier in person).


----------



## aemaki09

I'm just in love with this guy! If his auction ended in time to get him on this shipment to me, then he'd be mine...
Someone buy him!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1367937918


----------



## Minnieservis

Catw0man said:


> Thanks! Are you going to bid on the one you like? There's no guarantee he'd lose his mask like mine did....you never know what these marble traits will do. Here's a pic of mine as he is now (not that the pic does him justice, he's prettier in person).


Oh he is so gorgeous! I would love to bid on him if I could afford it right now. I'm hoping for my birthday in June I can convince my fiancé to let me get my first aquabid fish!


----------



## aquagreen

Oh no. I didn't know about aquabid.

I'm in trouble now.


----------



## Hail0788

I need a loan! Lol Jk gosh he is pretty.


----------



## Chard56

Somebody, Quick: set the hook we got a bite! I think I felt aquagreen take the bait.


----------



## crowntaillove3

aemaki09 said:


> I'm just in love with this guy! If his auction ended in time to get him on this shipment to me, then he'd be mine...
> Someone buy him!
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1367937918


I'm in love. I love any kind of short tail!!!!!! And yellow is my favorite color...and I love his blue eyes... Only 15 dollars. Plus shipping. I like his topline, too. I don't think it is any where close to what breeders look for, but I find it kind of attractive! Buying him right now! Oh, wait. I'm not allowed to get any other fish tanks or pay more that 10 dollars total for a fish. Never mind. *goes of looking slightly disappointed and as soon as no one can hear or see starts bawling uncontrollably*


----------



## MattsBettas

Lol chard. I'm lucky shipping to Canada is so expensive or I would have twice as many as I already do! 

I think I need to stay off this thread -_-


----------



## aquagreen

Chard56 said:


> Somebody, Quick: set the hook we got a bite! I think I felt aquagreen take the bait.


*Tries to look sheepish....grumbles...and grins*


----------



## Hail0788

OMG! A pink dragon! 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1367910030


----------



## Janan

Here is my first picture of my boy. I've named him Miracle, because it will be a miracle if he survives ME. Right off the bat, I dropped him and he went down into the garbage disposal! Fortunately, there were a bunch of cooked carrots down there and I scooped him up finally along with carrots. That was yesterday morning. I'm just now letting out the breath I've been holding.

I named the little girl Blessing. I have fallen totally in love with her. She keeps giving me the sweetest looks (she doesn't know me yet). lol

He's a little pale (go figure!), but I hope he colors up in the warm, clean water.


----------



## Chard56

aquagreen said:


> *Tries to look sheepish....grumbles...and grins*


Once you've looked, now your hooked! Welcome to Aquabidaholics!


----------



## aquagreen

Here are my dream girls for starting a sorority (which I'm not ready to do yet haha). <3 And yes I would get more than three...I plan five. But these were my favs for now.


----------



## aemaki09

crowntaillove3 said:


> I'm in love. I love any kind of short tail!!!!!! And yellow is my favorite color...and I love his blue eyes... Only 15 dollars. Plus shipping. I like his topline, too. I don't think it is any where close to what breeders look for, but I find it kind of attractive! Buying him right now! Oh, wait. I'm not allowed to get any other fish tanks or pay more that 10 dollars total for a fish. Never mind. *goes of looking slightly disappointed and as soon as no one can hear or see starts bawling uncontrollably*


I bought him! Decided I couldn't live without the cute little guy!


----------



## crowntaillove3

I'm glad to see that he went to a good home! Post pics when you get his new home set up!


----------



## Fenghuang

This girl is so lovely.


----------



## aemaki09

crowntaillove3 said:


> I'm glad to see that he went to a good home! Post pics when you get his new home set up!


Thanks! I'm so excited to get him! Hopefully he'll make it onto my shipment to Julie on Sunday, and will hopefully be here Wednesday if I spring for overnight.
Will definitely post pictures!


----------



## Catw0man

Janan said:


> Here is my first picture of my boy. I've named him Miracle, because it will be a miracle if he survives ME. Right off the bat, I dropped him and he went down into the garbage disposal! Fortunately, there were a bunch of cooked carrots down there and I scooped him up finally along with carrots. That was yesterday morning. I'm just now letting out the breath I've been holding.
> 
> I named the little girl Blessing. I have fallen totally in love with her. She keeps giving me the sweetest looks (she doesn't know me yet). lol
> 
> He's a little pale (go figure!), but I hope he colors up in the warm, clean water.


Miracle is gorgeous! I too have dropped fish assorted places and they generally survive (I barely do though! Ugh....you feel horrible when it happens!) Hopefully he will be just fine!


----------



## Goodbettabest

Oh my! So glad I'm too scared to go down the import a Beta path


----------



## Janan

Goodbettabest, who could resist that beauty!


----------



## percyfyshshelley

I adore that fish! It has taken every shred of willpower (and I don't have much, lol) to resist him on AB, then I have to see him on this thread.  someone please buy him!


----------



## Adnamac

On my boyfriend's ipad so I can't proper
Y post pictures but here are some links to a few pretties. Wish I had more money...and space! D;

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1367804265
- looks like he's sprinkled with gold dust. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1367895519
- be in my fish tank, please? 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1367929579
-oh my gosh...the yellow....!!!


----------



## MoonShadow

Jenn is Killing me! She posted some amazing HM ladies and they're in the USA!! UGH!! I just can't afford any of them right now!! 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&Hopdiggity


----------



## Adnamac

Oh man, I was oogling those girls earlier this morning! I very much want to start a sorority, my 10g NPT is cycling now for about 2 weeks, and those are some beauties. 

...but I really don't have the money right now for $20 betas. D; 

Petsmart's .99 ladies are a bit more agreeable to my wallet.


----------



## Viva

I've always wanted an imported betta but there are TOO MANY GORGEOUS CHOICES. If I ever see a gold-bodied, red & black finned plakat I will HAVE to purchase him.


----------



## bniebetta

Omg i am going to die if i pass up one of those girls


----------



## Catw0man

percyfyshshelley said:


> I adore that fish! It has taken every shred of willpower (and I don't have much, lol) to resist him on AB, then I have to see him on this thread.  someone please buy him!


**_whispers in Percy's ear_** "Do it...here's the link:"

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1367783770


----------



## percyfyshshelley

*runs screaming from the computer*


----------



## Bettafeathers

Fenghuang said:


> Really unique looking girl.


WANT! I usually don't care much for the females but I would die if I had her in my tank :-D *off to scour aquabid in hopes that she's still available*


----------



## Fenghuang

She is. Her seller is Taebetta. She's pricey though. ><

Here's the link to her auction: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1367804853


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Also, the trouble is you pay all that money and they change colour. 

That's the annoying thing with marbles. I bet she would lose all that white and end up a turquoise blue with red anal and ventral fins. I had a lot of marble females that did the exact same thing.


----------



## aquagreen

I loved her also but that price point would have put me off if I was seriously looking rather than just browsing for fun.

Sad to learn that the marbles' colors change so much, though, since I LOVE the way they look.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I wish you could stop the colour change at a certain point. Some of my marbles changed really slowly, while I had one female go from blue/white (she had been sitting at my LFS for a month or so before I finally got her) to solid blue in about a week. 

Sucks if you really like the colour they are when you purchase them.


----------



## Bettafeathers

Ah man...she is pretty pricey. Thank you for the link. I'll have to think about that for a bit, good thing I still have 23 hours to decide. Littlebettafish, you're very right. I bought a male HMPK that was mostly white, blue, black and red finnage. I hadn't had a marble before (and didn't realize he was one) and boy was I surprised when a few months later he colored up to pretty much an entirely blue body!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Died on the spot! Someone should buy me him! Lol!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Or you could buy me this one!


----------



## Kyurem150

So pretty! *Faints*


----------



## aemaki09

Kyurem150 said:


> So pretty! *Faints*


I Almost bought that boy! But, went for a yellow/white marble instead (see previous posts of mine if you want to see, the one before this one I posted)


----------



## aquagreen

I think I'm scared of the idea of purchasing a marble now that I've learned this about the colors changing.


----------



## Catw0man

*Aquastar fish up to $166*

Sometimes it really is worth it to just do the $50 BIN for the Aquastar fish you want.....this one's up to $166 at the time I post this and only 45 mins left.....

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1367783788


----------



## aemaki09

aquagreen said:


> I think I'm scared of the idea of purchasing a marble now that I've learned this about the colors changing.


Don't be scared! Most marbles stop changing once they hit maturity. Out of the 8 I've had, they have all changed color a little, but not so much that they completely lost any certain color or that they didn't look like the same fish I fell in love with. That's all I buy anymore and haven't had any issues. So I think you'll be okay. It does happen occasionally, but not every time


----------



## aquagreen

aemaki09 said:


> Don't be scared! Most marbles stop changing once they hit maturity. Out of the 8 I've had, they have all changed color a little, but not so much that they completely lost any certain color or that they didn't look like the same fish I fell in love with. That's all I buy anymore and haven't had any issues. So I think you'll be okay. It does happen occasionally, but not every time


Good to know.  But how can you be sure they've reached maturity? I'm not sure how to tell.


----------



## aemaki09

aquagreen said:


> Good to know.  But how can you be sure they've reached maturity? I'm not sure how to tell.


When they are about full sized/4-5 months old.



Heres 2 that I'm in love with! Not too bad of deals either. Someone buy them before I do and have to pay a transhipper for the 2nd time this month! LOL








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1368072152









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1368368672


----------



## crowntaillove3

Aemaki, who is the yellow and white marble with the blue eyes under? What is the AquaBid username for him, I mean.


----------



## crowntaillove3

Never mind! Sorry, I just found out!


----------



## aemaki09

It was baibawbettas or something like that..I posted his link unde the pic


----------



## crowntaillove3

It was Nitwit or Bettas2Day.


----------



## wah543

Quick question, I've only bought bettas on AB from Chard, I'm just wondering how much lets say a betta that's $20 from a non US seller would cost overall after all shipping and everything is taken care of


----------



## Catw0man

aemaki09 said:


> It was baibawbettas or something like that..I posted his link unde the pic


Baibuawbettas.....I must tell you that I've had 2 bad experiences with that seller. I've tried twice to buy a fish from them and both times it didn't happen.

The first time, after I had paid the fish wasn't in the shipment, I contacted the seller. He apologized and said that he couldn't send my fish because it was sick....and attached a picture of the "sick" fish. Except....the picture was NOT of the fish I'd bought! So, I asked for a refund and questioned why the picture was not the right fish. I got the refund, but no response to my question.

Then, a few weeks ago, I thought I'd give them the benefit of the doubt and try buying another fish (they do list some mighty attractive and unusual specimens). They never tried to contact me at all after I won the fish....not one email. If I hadn't had the previous bad experience, I of course would have contacted them myself to finalize the purchase. But, under the circumstances, I decided to wait and see. So, I never heard from them....and never ended up paying for the second fish at all.

I certainly won't bid on one of their fish again....their business practices seem "fishy" to me....lol. Just thought I'd let you all know of my experiences so you could take that into consideration.


----------



## aemaki09

Catwoman!! I didn't know that -- thanks for the heads up! Definitely talked me right out of bidding on that boy! 



crowntaillove3 said:


> It was Nitwit or Bettas2Day.


Which one were you originally talking about? The boy I posted today, or the yellow marble that I actually bought? The one I posted today was Baibuawbettas, the yellow that I bought is from betta2day



wah543 said:


> Quick question, I've only bought bettas on AB from Chard, I'm just wondering how much lets say a betta that's $20 from a non US seller would cost overall after all shipping and everything is taken care of


total would genarlly run you about $50 for a single fish. Price of fish, $20, shipping to the US $5, and then a $5 box fee from transhipper, plus around a $3-4 handling fee per fish, then $15ish for shipping. It's smarter to buy multiple imports at once that way the cost of importing gets spread over multiple fish. You're paying around $50 for the first fish and than only $8-9 per each additional fish. ($5 from seller, $3-4 fee from transhipper).
My total for importing 3 fish from the transhipper to me was $46(ish) for overnight through UPS from Julie Tran, $15 for shipping fees from seller to transhipper, and then of course the cost of each fish. 
It's somewhat pricey, but if you can afford it, it's definitely worth it!


----------



## crowntaillove3

I was talking about the one you bought. I entered a contest where the prize is one aquabid betta for 60$ or less, and I wanted to see if there were any other ones from the same spawn that looked like him. And yeah, it was Betta2Day.


----------



## Catw0man

@aemaki09 I just wouldn't have felt comfortable if I hadn't let you know of my experiences....I mean, there may be others who have had a positive outcome with this seller (they do have some positive feedback...), but I certainly didn't. I don't like to speak badly of others...maybe there is some explanation for how they've dealt with me....but, I would feel horrible if you went ahead and bought the fish and had something similar happen to you.


----------



## wah543

aemaki09 said:


> Catwoman!! I didn't know that -- thanks for the heads up! Definitely talked me right out of bidding on that boy!
> 
> 
> Which one were you originally talking about? The boy I posted today, or the yellow marble that I actually bought? The one I posted today was Baibuawbettas, the yellow that I bought is from betta2day
> 
> 
> 
> total would genarlly run you about $50 for a single fish. Price of fish, $20, shipping to the US $5, and then a $5 box fee from transhipper, plus around a $3-4 handling fee per fish, then $15ish for shipping. It's smarter to buy multiple imports at once that way the cost of importing gets spread over multiple fish. You're paying around $50 for the first fish and than only $8-9 per each additional fish. ($5 from seller, $3-4 fee from transhipper).
> My total for importing 3 fish from the transhipper to me was $46(ish) for overnight through UPS from Julie Tran, $15 for shipping fees from seller to transhipper, and then of course the cost of each fish.
> It's somewhat pricey, but if you can afford it, it's definitely worth it!


Oh god that's not happening anytime soon, maybe one day when I'm rich


----------



## aquagreen

Yup, pretty pricey. As great as these fish are I think I'll stick to my local Petsmart...I saw so many pretty bettas there yesterday.


----------



## aemaki09

wah543 said:


> Oh god that's not happening anytime soon, maybe one day when I'm rich


Haha, yeah! It's pricey! I can't really afford to do it either, which is why I never did it until a couple weeks ago. Now I'm hooked. This will be my last shipment fr a while though.


Catwoman: thank you. I would be irate if I had to deal with a seller that pulled that crap. Actually, I think I'm dealing with one right now, but with plecos. Seller hasn't contacted me in 4 days since winning the auction. I know with my auctions, I keep a close eye on them and know when they are ending so that I can contact the buyer straight away and get things shipped as fast as possible..I don't know why other people don't want to do the same.


----------



## Starchild21

Oh god he is so beautiful! I can't even..


----------



## erinbirdsong

I bought this beauty today! I could not pass up his tye dye look. So unusual! I can't wait to get him here. It is my 1st Aquabid purchase.


----------



## Raincloud

OoOoOoh, he is pretty! Are you going to name him Ty? hee hee or Thai?


----------



## erinbirdsong

Raincloud said:


> OoOoOoh, he is pretty! Are you going to name him Ty? hee hee or Thai?


I was thinking Ty but now since you say Thai that fits both instances!


----------



## Catw0man

Pretty DT by Chaba....interesting pattern.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1368251028


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Unusual colouring on this male from Mr_Betta


----------



## Catw0man

Oooooo.....nice......(ugh, I cannot start buying plakats! lol)


----------



## crowntaillove3

But plakats are my favorite!! Come on, cave in.


----------



## kathryn082

fish!!


----------



## Janan

Not that I'm seriously looking, but would this female make a good match for my blue mustard male? If mustard is the true color here, she would look more like my avatar (which I've tried to adjust to be a true depiction of my boy, if a little too pale)


----------



## Fenghuang

I wonder if this is a natural wild betta colour?


----------



## Catw0man

Janan said:


> Not that I'm seriously looking, but would this female make a good match for my blue mustard male? If mustard is the true color here, she would look more like my avatar (which I've tried to adjust to be a true depiction of my boy, if a little too pale)


I wouldn't think she would be a match for him....not if you want fry that resemble him.....I wouldn't really describe her as "Mustard Gas" either. I've noticed quite a few breeders are using that term to refer to any fish with yellow in its fins. But, I am not a breeder, nor am I an expert on genetics, so I defer to the opinions of those more experienced than I.....if anyone else would care to chime in.


----------



## Janan

What a gorgeous betta!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Fenghaung, I think copper is a true colour as I believe that is how it got into splendens, but I am not sure if that particular fish is pure as there are a lot of hybrids of splendens complex fish out there and I am not an expert on them.


----------



## Janan

Thanks, Catw0man. I don't totally trust photos anymore. I had to adjust the photo in my avatar to get closer to reality. Even so, it's not near what the picture on Aquabid was (the mustard was yellow). I'm not disappointed tho. He is gorgeous.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1368358357









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1368500979

Ok. I need to get back to reality now.


----------



## Chard56

*Copper*



Fenghuang said:


> I wonder if this is a natural wild betta colour?


I believe that is a Copper Imbellis. I can't remember if that was an original color morph of Imbellis but they were crossed with splendens in the 90's to get the Copper and Gold splendens we see today.


----------



## Catw0man

Chard56 said:


> I believe that is a Copper Imbellis. I can't remember if that was an original color morph of Imbellis but they were crossed with splendens in the 90's to get the Copper and Gold splendens we see today.


Wow....I'm so glad someone knows all this.....  I always find these tidbits of information so interesting.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

It's a smaragdina not an imbellis. But they can cross with splendens, same as imbellis. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettas1367897440

Here is its auction.


----------



## Chard56

There you are! I was wondering when you'd pop in and give us the straight p**p. I figured if anybody would know. It sure looks like an Imbellis. I thought Smaragdina were a little more stockier. But then I don't get out much!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

That's about the extent of my knowledge on either species haha as I don't keep them. 

Imbellis only come in one colour I believe, while smaragdina seem to have a couple of varieties.


----------



## Chard56

I always here of Copper Imbellis being the origin of the cross to make Copper and Gold Splendens. That's why I figured it was Imbellis. http://www.bettaterritory.nl/BT-AABcoppergenetics.htm


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Thinking perhaps they are a hybrid or the result of some kind of mutation based on this:



> These fish were created by selective breeding


Those betta splendens/imbellis hybrids (from that page) with the longer fins are very unusual looking though.


----------



## Fenghuang

That makes sense. Thanks, LBF, Chard. 

Here's a (now closed) auction for an Imbellis/Red Dragon HMPK cross. The seller has a video of all the juveniles in one tank and they are getting to that point where they should be jarred and they look really interesting.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettas1364444702


----------



## Chard56

Oh wow! Yeah they're getting ready to tear sumpin' UP.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I saw that auction. Looks like they got some pretty ones, and some pretty plain ones as well. It would be interesting to know if imbellis x splendens are more or less aggressive. 

Of course I am a purist so no hybrids for me haha.


----------



## Hail0788

I just bid on her. Fingers cross that I get her for my male.


----------



## Minnieservis

How pretty is he!?

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1368196826


----------



## Hail0788

Minnieservis said:


> How pretty is he!?
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1368196826


Wow! Super pretty!


----------



## Adnamac

IN LOVE with this guy. <3 Looks more pretty watercolor then pretty fish!


----------



## MattsBettas

Do I need say anything?

View attachment 116065

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1367980203


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 116073

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1368022756


----------



## Catw0man

Adnamac said:


> IN LOVE with this guy. <3 Looks more pretty watercolor then pretty fish!


I love him in the pic.....I'm just wondering if the red would "pop" that much in real life, or if it would end up looking more muddy. You should totally bid on him and let me know....lol


----------



## tilli94

Love this boy  http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1368251361
View attachment 116313


----------



## Catw0man

Janan said:


> Not that I'm seriously looking, but would this female make a good match for my blue mustard male? If mustard is the true color here, she would look more like my avatar (which I've tried to adjust to be a true depiction of my boy, if a little too pale)


Janan.....how about this little lady for your male? I think her colour is more what you'd want....don't know about the fins; I'm not an expert on that.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1368093024


----------



## Janan

It's the same breeder also, so she may be related to my boy. She is beautiful!


----------



## Catw0man

Janan said:


> It's the same breeder also, so she may be related to my boy. She is beautiful!


Yup! Might be a sibling! I think she's perfect for him!


----------



## Janan

I would be out of my mind if I bred my bettas. I've watched several youtube videos of bettas spawning and find it fascinating, but I would be an irresponsible breeder, because I don't have a "plan" of what to do with all those babies, even if I were successful!

It is fun to plan, though. And to look at females for a sorority. How many females can go in a 10 gallon tank? I already have Blessing and three platys.


----------



## ravenwinds

Aemaki: did you get your fish ok from Julie? I'm curious to see if she's changed her business practice or if I was just a mistake: she was very hard to get a hold of and when she did email me she didn't tell me much. Then, after paying her for shipping, I had to pay the USPS an additional fee on delivery cuz she couldn't calculate Express properly....or she was trying to make it "look like her fees were less..." I'm curious but also a bit worried for you since, because believe it or not, your actual express shipping seems a bit under priced....
I only use Linda Olson now and have had no issues.
None of my shipments, including the one Julie helped with, had any DOA fish...bettas are extremely hardy 

I will keep my fingers crossed and good wishes sent to you for a safe arrival!


----------



## Hail0788

Omg! Aquastar71 has some gorgeous bettas.


----------



## Fenghuang

He also has some of the most expensive bettas, I think. Ugh.


----------



## Hail0788

Aquastar71


----------



## Janan

Oh my gosh! That one is absolutely mind-boggling, Hail!!!


----------



## Hail0788

I know! I wish I had the money for me.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

She's not on Aquabid, but isn't she lovely? I don't know anything about conformation but she seems so symmetrical.


----------



## Janan

My boy, Miracle, says, "hubba, hubba!"


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

She's not mine and I don't know the seller but I'll be happy to send anyone the auction number. Wasn't sure if Aquabid was the only auction site to which links can be made.


----------



## Hail0788

Here are some beautiful DT girls.


----------



## Hail0788

Pretty girl


----------



## Hail0788

Black and green


----------



## Catw0man

Can someone please buy this pretty boy! I love his yellow face!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1368711578


----------



## Catw0man

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> She's not on Aquabid, but isn't she lovely? I don't know anything about conformation but she seems so symmetrical.


What's her link? If you have it, that is.....lol


----------



## Hail0788

She's mine! I'm so excited!


----------



## Catw0man

Hail0788 said:


> She's mine! I'm so excited!


Congrats!!!! I'm excited for you! Those other females you posted are gorgeous too! Are you thinking of getting one (or all) of those was well?


----------



## Hail0788

I'm thinking about getting the Yellow and blue and maybe the black one


----------



## Signature Farms

I love this guy, but he's out of my price range!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1368295310


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Here's the link for the Female. I apologize in advance if I shouldn't have posted an eBay link in this thread.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Blue-Yellow...321115752922?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item4ac3fd89da


----------



## Fenghuang

Gorgeous female from Sirinutbettafarm.


----------



## Catw0man

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Here's the link for the Female. I apologize in advance if I shouldn't have posted an eBay link in this thread.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Blue-Yellow...321115752922?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item4ac3fd89da


Darn it....they don't ship to Canada....I was really considering getting her. She's beautiful. Thanks anyway!


----------



## Catw0man

Hail0788 said:


> I'm thinking about getting the Yellow and blue and maybe the black one


Nice! I'm starting to look at females a lot more.....seriously thinking I should set up a sorority....I do kind of have enough males.....kind of.....lol


----------



## MattsBettas

Totally not enabling... But sororities are awesome.


----------



## crowntaillove3

Signature Farms said:


> I love this guy, but he's out of my price range!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1368295310


Want. Need. LOVE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## percyfyshshelley

catw0man said:


> nice! I'm starting to look at females a lot more.....seriously thinking i should set up a sorority....i do kind of have enough males.....kind of.....lol


do it!


----------



## Hail0788

Catw0man said:


> Nice! I'm starting to look at females a lot more.....seriously thinking I should set up a sorority....I do kind of have enough males.....kind of.....lol


Lol I have 5 males and 6 females. I love my sorority. I have the tank close to my bed so every time I wake up they are staring at me.


----------



## Adnamac

...she is so pretty! All pastel and just gorgeous.

...considering, very much, making my first aquabid purchase with this one...

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1368342602


----------



## Catw0man

Adnamac said:


> ...she is so pretty! All pastel and just gorgeous.
> 
> ...considering, very much, making my first aquabid purchase with this one...
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1368342602


**whispers** "do it!"


----------



## Signature Farms

crowntaillove3 said:


> Want. Need. LOVE!!!!!!!!!!


I know! I really REALLY want him. I'm trying to figure out a way to get him. Crap... Why do I look at AB???


----------



## Catw0man

*New Aquastars!!!*

Drool......I want this red one and the long-fin female!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1368290438
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1368290435
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1368290417


----------



## Adnamac

@Catw0man: ....I just sent in an application to aquabid because of that little lady. This does no bode well for me....lol


----------



## Catw0man

Adnamac said:


> @Catw0man: ....I just sent in an application to aquabid because of that little lady. This does no bode well for me....lol


It's the beginning of the end, Adnamac! The end of run-of-the-mill pet store females that is! Nothing against pet store fishies, really.....they are still cute, still pretty and still full of personality like all bettas....and I do have quite a few myself. But, Aquabid certainly does allow you to experience the full potential of these wonderful fish....(for a price....). Sorry, I'm rambling...I'll stop now....lol

Good luck getting your dream fishie!


----------



## Hail0788

Adnamac said:


> ...she is so pretty! All pastel and just gorgeous.
> 
> ...considering, very much, making my first aquabid purchase with this one...
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1368342602


I bought the girl in the background of this picture


----------



## Hail0788

I can't wait to get her.


----------



## bniebetta

I wish so bad I could find a legit silver EE female. CT preferably, even though I have never seen an EE crowntail :/ one can only wish!


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Catw0man said:


> It's the beginning of the end, Adnamac! The end of run-of-the-mill pet store females that is! Nothing against pet store fishies, really.....they are still cute, still pretty and still full of personality like all bettas....and I do have quite a few myself. But, Aquabid certainly does allow you to experience the full potential of these wonderful fish....(for a price....). Sorry, I'm rambling...I'll stop now....lol
> 
> Good luck getting your dream fishie!


Yes, I agree... I was just going to get "a couple" of females to add some xtra color to my pet store sorority. That turned into starting a second sorority, because there were so many pretty girls i couldnt choose just two, and oh, while I'm getting fish shipped, why not get a few males....

Cat, Do you happen to know when the next shipment from Thailand is? I emailed Hung but he hasn't answered me


----------



## JellOh

Curious question, where did the 1 female betta fish come from, Catw0man?


This guy really tempted me...
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1368817970


----------



## Fenghuang

That's a nice plakat. 

Aquastar... Of course...


----------



## Mashiro

Fenghuang said:


> That's a nice plakat.
> 
> Aquastar... Of course...


OMG, that's listed as a female!!!!


----------



## Fenghuang

Woah, really? I didn't even notice. Lol, there's no way anyone would think that is a female.


----------



## Mashiro

Fenghuang said:


> Woah, really? I didn't even notice. Lol, there's no way anyone would think that is a female.


Well, I can actually see the egg spot really well in that photo. But those fins are unbelievable for a female!


----------



## Fenghuang

Mashiro said:


> Well, I can actually see the egg spot really well in that photo. But those fins are unbelievable for a female!


Could it be one of those odd males with an egg spot? I have a hard time believing that's a girl... Even though I did find it strange that it was titled "LARGE. FINNAGE." (without seeing the "FEMALE." part) and had short fins (Aquastar HMs always have massive fins and they aren't even labeled that way).

But, I mean--_look at it!_


----------



## Catw0man

percyfyshshelley said:


> Yes, I agree... I was just going to get "a couple" of females to add some xtra color to my pet store sorority. That turned into starting a second sorority, because there were so many pretty girls i couldnt choose just two, and oh, while I'm getting fish shipped, why not get a few males....
> 
> Cat, Do you happen to know when the next shipment from Thailand is? I emailed Hung but he hasn't answered me


No, I don't know yet.....he probably hasn't decided himself. If I were to guess, I'd say May 19th most likely.


----------



## Catw0man

JellOh said:


> Curious question, where did the 1 female betta fish come from, Catw0man?
> 
> 
> This guy really tempted me...
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1368817970


Oh, I LOVE the red spots on him!!!!! Tempted myself!

My one female was a Greatbettas lady I just couldn't resist....lol.....this is her, Queen Tiana (named by my 8-year-old).


----------



## ravenwinds

Catwoman...its just not working  ....grr! ....I'm supposed to be living vicariously through you and this thread....but, I slipped, forgot to breathe deep and slow on my head in the corner and mutter my mantra "no more fish. Catwoman and Percy will buy them for us"...
Darn Aquabid and aquastar! I almost got the green eagle but that guy STARTED at my maximum bid....so I have bid on what is probably his brother: "Top Form" the 3rd one you listed a couple pages back...the green mustard dragon! LOL!
And, of course its just not cost effective to import just 1 fish...so, of course I've already BIN on 2 others....


----------



## Flaire

So tempted!


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Ravenwinds, "catw0man and Percy will by them for us..." LOL! Ll, if I *have* to...


----------



## percyfyshshelley

JellOh said:


> Curious question, where did the 1 female betta fish come from, Catw0man?
> 
> 
> This guy really tempted me...
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1368817970


Sorry for the double post. Just wanted to comment on this guy. 1.) he's gorgeous and you should totally buy him. 2.) the cute red dots may go away. Catw0man was talkingabout this earlier re: a blue marble that turned much more blue and less marble-y over time. I bought a very similar looking fish recently and he has turned much redder and the clear on his fins is almost gone. He's still gorgeous and has an amazing personality and I don't regret getting him, but the thing that attracted me to originally is gone. Here's some pix (forgive the plastic plant it was just for the qt tank, and sorry the pix quality isn't that great. He is very hrd to photograph!)
AB pix








Now.
















Look at that cute face!


----------



## ravenwinds

Well...it did "ź li ke you guys are headed to the exhalted Guinness book of world records and: "holds the rec...f$ "ttt5yyyyupppppl6v ord ...most fish purchased from Aquabid [email protected]". Cc,;x";"4ř


----------



## Signature Farms

The guy I like has less than an hour on his auction and no bids at his high price. I'm hoping the seller reconsiders and lists him at a lower price because then I'd get him and one other the seller has that I really like.


----------



## Catw0man

ravenwinds said:


> Catwoman...its just not working  ....grr! ....I'm supposed to be living vicariously through you and this thread....but, I slipped, forgot to breathe deep and slow on my head in the corner and mutter my mantra "no more fish. Catwoman and Percy will buy them for us"...
> Darn Aquabid and aquastar! I almost got the green eagle but that guy STARTED at my maximum bid....so I have bid on what is probably his brother: "Top Form" the 3rd one you listed a couple pages back...the green mustard dragon! LOL!
> And, of course its just not cost effective to import just 1 fish...so, of course I've already BIN on 2 others....


We're here for you, Ravenwinds......you can always count on us to enable....er, I mean, encourage you.


----------



## Viva

This one's sooooo pretty! 2 bids on him already !


----------



## MadMay

http://www.ebay.com/sch/jdpasp/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686

I know this isnt aquabid but I love the two grey marbles and sooo reasonably priced! This person is getting rid of their stock if there was a way I could add the grey marbles to my breeding plans I would but alas they would really fit in with my goal....bummer


----------



## Flaire

Drooling over this guy!


----------



## Catw0man

Love her!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1368634966


----------



## lilnaugrim

Catw0man said:


> Love her!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1368634966


OMG No! Don't show me that! I want her soooo bad for my sorority! Oh gosh, she's so gorgeous! Someone buy her for me!?! Lol I have legit, no money >< Curse you Aquabid!


----------



## Hail0788

She is pretty.


----------



## Catw0man

lilnaugrim said:


> OMG No! Don't show me that! I want her soooo bad for my sorority! Oh gosh, she's so gorgeous! Someone buy her for me!?! Lol I have legit, no money >< Curse you Aquabid!


I'm bidding on her....lol....if you can pay shipping, I'll have the breeder send her to you (but shipping is usually the expensive part!). Also, this MG female is pretty....


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh my goodness Catw0man, you're going to make me cry! I won't have money until Wednesday but it's going all towards gas for my truck  darn it all....I'm going to go sulk in a corner now, that new MG girl is gorgeous to! I should vow never to look at that horrid site again as well as this thread! (lol that won't ever actually happen XD)


----------



## rosy delta

Blackwater Betta had a facebook "auction". She gave you free juvies, you paid shipping. I decided it would be a good way to experience shipping a betta for the first time so I got some. She shipped 5 little fish, all very pretty and healthy. One of this is this fantastic guy!! Cant imagine why she gave him away! he's a beauty to my eyes!! (if I had known buying bettas online would be this easy, and work so well, I would have been doing this for a long time!! now that I know, I dont have any more room)


----------



## Catw0man

lilnaugrim said:


> Oh my goodness Catw0man, you're going to make me cry! I won't have money until Wednesday but it's going all towards gas for my truck  darn it all....I'm going to go sulk in a corner now, that new MG girl is gorgeous to! I should vow never to look at that horrid site again as well as this thread! (lol that won't ever actually happen XD)


Aww...no crying allowed! lol....I'm sure we could work something out if you really like her. Who is your transhipper anyway? PM me if you want....


----------



## lilnaugrim

Catw0man said:


> Aww...no crying allowed! lol....I'm sure we could work something out if you really like her. Who is your transhipper anyway? PM me if you want....


PM'd you! And I'll try not to cry, maybe some sniffles here and there lol


----------



## Catw0man

rosy delta said:


> Blackwater Betta had a facebook "auction". She gave you free juvies, you paid shipping. I decided it would be a good way to experience shipping a betta for the first time so I got some. She shipped 5 little fish, all very pretty and healthy. One of this is this fantastic guy!! Cant imagine why she gave him away! he's a beauty to my eyes!! (if I had known buying bettas online would be this easy, and work so well, I would have been doing this for a long time!! now that I know, I dont have any more room)


Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## crowntaillove3

OMG... Those females are AWESOME!!! I wish I was able to start a sorority. Ah, well... Maybe that can be a summer project! And I totally understand why you would be crying... LOL


----------



## MattsBettas

Who here has ordered from bettaakapes? Thoughts?


----------



## crowntaillove3

I haven't, but I have looked at their website and drooled a little bit...


----------



## Catw0man

@lilnaugrim....here's the link for the MG female AND a lovely lemon girl who looks just like my Queen Tiana! All from Sirinutbettas!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1368635305
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1368635592


----------



## Catw0man

MattsBettas said:


> Who here has ordered from bettaakapes? Thoughts?


I have!!! Some very nice fish.....and an honest seller! When a couple of the fish I bought ended up with torn fins prior to shipping, he told me and sent pics of the damage so that I could decide if I still wanted them. I'm pretty sure most sellers would just ship anyway, knowing the buyer would assume the damage occurred during shipping. If you see a fish you like, don't hesitate.....I highly recommend him.


----------



## KoriC

Oops, popping in from a long time stalking this thread. 

@MattsBettas, I've ordered my DS from Bettaakapes, and as someone very new to the importing venture he was very polite, honest, and very helpful. He answered all my questions within 24 hours of me sending them, and gave me all the info I needed and wanted to know.

I recently spoke with him about stock off of aquabid, and though he didn't have the male I was asking about any longer, he has offered to let me know if future spawns provide what I'm looking for.

From the conversations that I've had with him, I feel like he would happily do what he could to help you out. 

I don't know if that helps, but I hope so.


----------



## ravenwinds

Flaire: a couple pages back, you posted a yellow and blue crowntail...he looks almost exactly like my CT, Kauai Sunset. I got him about 4mos ago from phusit on Aquabid. Kind of cumbersome name but he reminded me of sunsets off the Hawaiian island Kauai....
His original name, Kauaiian Sunset at Ses,,,


----------



## peachii

Being bad today and drooling all over fish. I swear being disabled and jobless has never sucked more. I want this fish so badly I don't even want to link... but i am not stingy and he is so pretty, he deserves to be drooled over. 

I wants to love him and hug him and pet him and stare at him and call him Bill.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1368706804


----------



## Catw0man

peachii said:


> Being bad today and drooling all over fish. I swear being disabled and jobless has never sucked more. I want this fish so badly I don't even want to link... but i am not stingy and he is so pretty, he deserves to be drooled over.
> 
> I wants to love him and hug him and pet him and stare at him and call him Bill.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1368706804


Wow......he's amazing!


----------



## Catw0man

Nice fishie from 3dbettas (got my avatar fish from him).....wonder if the blue in him is really blue and not "green"....

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1369150183


----------



## Fenghuang

Look at the tail on that girl!


----------



## MattsBettas

Feng can you link to the auction for that girl?


----------



## Fenghuang

Here you go, Matt: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1368580748

Two more females from that seller:


----------



## aemaki09

for some reason I'm absolutely in love with this guy, I'm sooo tempted to press the BIN buttin it's bad








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1368841807

Same goes for this guy








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1368982177


----------



## amzingaly

I almost bought this boy before a few weeks ago. He's beautiful but i can't afford the shipping . I can't believe someone hasn't bought him yet.
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=70860&page=483


----------



## aemaki09

I just bought the 1st and bid on the 2nd I posted a bit ago. Whoopsy! LOL


----------



## Skyewillow

People need to buy plushies, this guy is still available, and I still want him suuuuuper bad! lol
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1368590405


----------



## Catw0man

Skyewillow said:


> People need to buy plushies, this guy is still available, and I still want him suuuuuper bad! lol
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1368590405


Wow.....Skyewillow, he's already in the U.S. and the shipping is only $16 with live arrival guarantee? Get him, get him!!!! Only 19 minutes left!


----------



## Skyewillow

I know! I just don't have the money! -cries-


----------



## Catw0man

Skyewillow said:


> I know! I just don't have the money! -cries-


If you have room for him, I'll buy him for you!


----------



## Kyurem150

Catw0man, you are so generous!!


----------



## Catw0man

Yay! She bid on him! Skyewillow, send me a PM, ok?


----------



## Skyewillow

My fiance got him for me! yay!


----------



## Catw0man

Skyewillow said:


> My fiance got him for me! yay!


Awwww.....that's great!!!!!  I'm so happy for you!


----------



## MattsBettas

Cat woman you are an amazing person.


----------



## Catw0man

MattsBettas said:


> Cat woman you are an amazing person.


Thanks, Matt **blush**


----------



## Skyewillow

Catw0man said:


> Awwww.....that's great!!!!!  I'm so happy for you!


Thanks, I'm really excited about him! I had to do some shameless begging though lol


----------



## Kyurem150

You got to show us when he has settled down!!


----------



## aemaki09

I'm glad you got him Skye! Mike's a great man!


----------



## Skyewillow

He's going to be shipped on Monday, so hopefully by Monday night, there will be a thread for his photos! ;-)

Mike's really the lucky one, I'm easy to buy off. Like I told Aemaki, he spent his one day off last week on his cards and totally ignored me, and didn't even keep an eye on our son so I could sleep off my massive migraine and the munchkin woke me up about 4 times. Oh, and it was Mother's Day. lol

this is his ticket out of the dog house! XD


----------



## Catw0man

Skyewillow said:


> He's going to be shipped on Monday, so hopefully by Monday night, there will be a thread for his photos! ;-)
> 
> Mike's really the lucky one, I'm easy to buy off. Like I told Aemaki, he spent his one day off last week on his cards and totally ignored me, and didn't even keep an eye on our son so I could sleep off my massive migraine and the munchkin woke me up about 4 times. Oh, and it was Mother's Day. lol
> 
> this is his ticket out of the dog house! XD


Sounds like you really deserve this fish!!!!


----------



## Skyewillow

I told him I'd rather have the fish than go out to eat. I could afford to skip a meal ;-)


----------



## MattsBettas

Oh gosh I hope in the future I don't become someone who skips lunch three times a week so I can afford more fish lol. Don't worry, if you had people waking you up while you had a migraine you deserve that beautiful fish!


----------



## Skyewillow

I told him that you said that lol


----------



## Fenghuang

I'm super excited for you, Skye. He is beautiful. 

Catw0man, you are way too nice of a person.


----------



## Hail0788

Aquastat71 has a lot of new boys. Their so pretty. I need to get another job. Smh lol.


----------



## Catw0man

Fenghuang said:


> Catw0man, you are way too nice of a person.


I just like to help out when I can....but so do lots of other people! Makes the world a better place!

Speaking of making the world a "betta" place, here are some nice golden fishies from Farmfish66!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1368866892
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1368867513
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1368868169


----------



## Mashiro

I've been scoping out those beautiful EEs for a while now.

Here are two of my faves!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1368741299










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1368712343


----------



## Catw0man

Nice!!!! Both very pretty boys....you'll have to get both.....


----------



## Mashiro

Catw0man said:


> Nice!!!! Both very pretty boys....you'll have to get both.....


Haha, I wish! Once I get my twice divided 10g up and running I'll finally have room for a great HMEE in a comfy 5g I have.

Just a matter now of setting up that one tank with the dividers and I'll have 3 empty tanks! :lol:


----------



## Fenghuang

Catw0man said:


> I just like to help out when I can....but so do lots of other people! Makes the world a better place!


I still think you're a very selfless person.


Giant female EE with $80 starting bid. o__O

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1368706810









I know he's kind of messy. I just really like that spade tail. But, oh man, $70 starting bid...?

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1368707146


----------



## Fenghuang

This ones so bizzare. 

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1369024887









Pretty...

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1368906003









I legitimately NEED this guy. 

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1368839577


----------



## Catw0man

Wow....love that female EE! And the Koi one......very nice!

That other one looks like some sort of "Frankenfish".....the front of one fish attached to the back end of another one! lol


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

That female EE is gorgeous! If only I had the room and the cash.


----------



## Fenghuang

That seller and the seller of that giant koi male have some exorbiant prices.

But the other koi boy with the multi colours is so fabulous. And just $20 starting. Ugh. Watching his video... ;___;


----------



## Minnieservis

I love this guy! His colors are so pretty 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1368934805


----------



## Minnieservis

Fenghuang said:


> This ones so bizzare.
> 
> Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1369024887
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love her!!! Oh my I just ugh I need a sugar daddy!


----------



## Skyewillow

Minnieservis said:


> Fenghuang said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ones so bizzare.
> 
> Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1369024887
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love her!!! Oh my I just ugh I need a sugar daddy!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! WOW!
Click to expand...


----------



## Minnieservis

Skyewillow said:


> Minnieservis said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! WOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know right!? I've loved a lot of fish on aquabid but man she is so unique!!! I want her so bad!
Click to expand...


----------



## Fenghuang

Yeah, I think she is real interesting. Didn't expect something like her when I read "fancy female" in the listing. It's like someone took her and dipped her in paint. I wonder if she will change colours.


----------



## Skyewillow

Minnieservis said:


> Skyewillow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know right!? I've loved a lot of fish on aquabid but man she is so unique!!! I want her so bad!
> 
> 
> 
> ditto!
> 
> I really need to stop hanging out on this thread with you people... You're all bad influences! ;-)
Click to expand...


----------



## Hail0788

Look who's here!

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=179082


----------



## Senshine

I am buying this pretty girl, so that Petto can have a "girlfriend" :-D








And does anyone wanna buy me this beautiful guy? :lol:


----------



## ravenwinds

So...Aemaki's gorgeous blue/yellow/white marble HMPK got me wandering over to the HMPK section of Aquabid.....and I was VERY naughty! I purchased 5 HM pair and if that wasn't over the top, I also bid on 4 or 5 HMPK! But, I guess the universe (in its usual crappy way!) decided that I should slow down on those high-end Aquabid purchases.

While I slept....two newbie buyers....OUTBID me and ran off with 1) a silvery/pewter colored HMPK and 2) listed as a gold but it really was this creamy yellow...anyone know the lettuce/veggie called endive? Well, this boy was that color and now I am soo ticked off....i rarely ever (i think I've done it twice in all the years of bidding on things) even bid on something already bid on...let alone sneak in like a thief and snag it as the time clicks to "zero"!!

And, I have yet to find any blue/yellow/white combos that scream my name....don't know whether to cry or laugh like a loon! If the universe had asked priority wise...I would have said out of all these fish, the only ones I really, truly want are the silver and the creamy yellow! Lol (better than crying!)


----------



## Kyurem150

I'm astonished! I would love her in my sorority. Sadly, I still don't have it setup yet. Can't wait for summer!! Someone get her! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1369233833
Is Phusit a good seller??


----------



## Catw0man

Things were bad enough when I limited myself to looking only at male bettas....now I've started looking at females.....not good! lol

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1369221691
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1369267127
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1369267222
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1368984009


----------



## Catw0man

Kyurem150 said:


> I'm astonished! I would love her in my sorority. Sadly, I still don't have it setup yet. Can't wait for summer!! Someone get her! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1369233833
> Is Phusit a good seller??


Pretty lady! Yes, Phusit is a good seller....bought quite a few fish from him.


----------



## Senshine

Catw0man said:


> Things were bad enough when I limited myself to looking only at male bettas....now I've started looking at females.....not good! lol
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1369221691


That yellow female would be soo perfect! I am planning on buying the yellow one I posted but this one is a lot more vibrant except it would cost me $30-40 more


----------



## MattsBettas

That yellow girl... Oh what I would do for her...


----------



## Senshine

Ugh, so I'm like totally in love with that yellow girl now! I have butterflies in my tummy thinking that I could have her.. I'd feel bad though since I've been talking with the seller for the other yellow one about buying her privately.. What to do.. What to dooo..


----------



## Catw0man

She's stunning, isn't she? We could contact Siwat Wannaweak of 3Dbettas and see if he'd close the auction sooner and send her in time for Hung Pham's next shipment? I think she deserves to be bred, so she'd really be wasted on me since I don't breed.

What do you think, Matt? lol....I'm bad, I know.

@ Senshine, where in Canada do you live? I keep hoping to find people in Toronto that I can rehome a few "extra" fish to....


----------



## Senshine

I would love to breed her haha I am in Alberta, the other yellow fish I was going to buy is from Ontario. Hung charges $60 for the fees, and the other yellow betta is only 35$..


----------



## Catw0man

Senshine said:


> I would love to breed her haha I am in Alberta, the other yellow fish I was going to buy is from Ontario. Hung charges $60 for the fees, and the other yellow betta is only 35$..


Oh, brother....why are all the Canadians on the forum from Alberta??? lol


----------



## Senshine

Oh that's so cool, I wasn't aware! Most other forums I'm on, every Canadian is from Toronto..
Would it be completely rude to buy a different fish after talking with the other seller? She hasn't removed the auction yet, so I'm not sure whats going on anyways..


----------



## Catw0man

Senshine said:


> Oh that's so cool, I wasn't aware! Most other forums I'm on, every Canadian is from Toronto..
> Would it be completely rude to buy a different fish after talking with the other seller? She hasn't removed the auction yet, so I'm not sure whats going on anyways..


I would just be honest with her......tell her you found a fish that is closer to what you were looking for and you've decided to get that one instead.....and apologize.....and thank her for taking the time to speak with you.....lol. Then get the bright yellow girl.....and share her with Matt since he lives in Alberta as well.....


----------



## Skyewillow

Catw0man said:


> Oh, brother....why are all the Canadians on the forum from Alberta??? lol


I think Jexx is another Ontario member.


----------



## Senshine

I think I'll wait until tomorrow so I can have someone to talk about it with haha. And I'll only share if he pays for part of her! :lol:


----------



## MattsBettas

Woot! Another Albertan! Edmonton, by any chance?

Catwoman, I say if you want her, buy her. Breeding or not she will still go to a great home. And I would borrow her. Lol. Maybe. Or you could give in and just do a spawn (she would make beautiful babies with your avi!)


----------



## Senshine

Calgary haha, some of my relatives live in Edmonton though! Would she make pretty babies with my avi? He's the one I would breed her to, I think.


----------



## MattsBettas

Yup! Not the best finnage wise (cross back to mom for that) but the color would be nice.


----------



## Senshine

I love his fins, but I get what you mean. His colouring is one of my favourites that I've seen so far. Is the 3dbetta yellow betta a lot better than the one I had posted before?


----------



## MattsBettas

Yes, in both color and form.


----------



## Senshine

I would much rather get a better betta. I've never bought on Aquabid before, (price wise) would it be better to use the buy it now button, or bid and hope no one else does?


----------



## MattsBettas

Pfft I don't know. I am not the person to talk to about aquabid lol!


----------



## aemaki09

Senshine said:


> I would much rather get a better betta. I've never bought on Aquabid before, (price wise) would it be better to use the buy it now button, or bid and hope no one else does?


 
depends on the fish.

Generally it'll end up being cheaper to bid, usually you'll get the fish for the original bid price. But occasioanlly, when it's a fish you really want, it may be better to BIN just to save your nerves.

I almost always bid, unless it's only a couple dollars difference, some sellers put the BIN at over double what the original bid and that just seems rediculous to me.


----------



## Senshine

It is this fish:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1369221691
The starting bid is 20$ and the BIN is $35. I would prefer to pay $20 but I'd really like her too.


----------



## aemaki09

That's an iffy one, she's got good form and great coloring from what I can tell, so there will be interest although I don't know about any bids


If it were me, I'd bid, but put $35 in the bid field. It'll show up as $20 but if anyone else bids you'll be okay because you're first bid was still higher. Unless someone gets ballsy and bids $36


----------



## Senshine

Wow thank you so much! I'm going to wait until tomorrow for sure, but should I wait any longer to make the bid? I just feel like if I make a bid sooner that someone else will be more inclined to bid heh. Would it be a good idea to bid $36, just incase someone else bids $35?


----------



## aemaki09

It's all up to you.
If it were me, I'd bid straight away so that no one else can BIN it from under your nose.
You can bid $36, but I don't know how many people would go $15 over the original bid price for their first time anyway.
If anyone were to outbid, then you'd get an e-mail notification right away to re-bid, so if anything, just keep a close eye on your e-mails, or her auction during the last hour


----------



## Catw0man

Senshine said:


> I would much rather get a better betta. I've never bought on Aquabid before, (price wise) would it be better to use the buy it now button, or bid and hope no one else does?


In this case, I would contact the seller and ask if you could work something out prior to the end of the auction.....only because our Canadian transhipper's next ship date is May 19 and the auction won't end before that. I'm sure you'd want to get her as soon as you can. I'm restraining myself from buying her since you want her so much! lol.....

Siwat (3dbettas) listed another yellow girl today, but she's not as bright....very clean yellow though.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1369303958


----------



## MattsBettas

Catwoman how many females do you have/are getting?


----------



## Senshine

Catw0man said:


> In this case, I would contact the seller and ask if you could work something out prior to the end of the auction.....only because our Canadian transhipper's next ship date is May 19 and the auction won't end before that. I'm sure you'd want to get her as soon as you can. I'm restraining myself from buying her since you want her so much! lol.....
> 
> Siwat (3dbettas) listed another yellow girl today, but she's not as bright....very clean yellow though.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1369303958


That's so nice of you Catwoman.. I'm not sure many people would do that  I like the darker colour better, but the lighter one looks like it has a cleaner body line if that makes sense. I just want a good quality yellow girl :|


----------



## Catw0man

MattsBettas said:


> Catwoman how many females do you have/are getting?


I have one female already and I'm getting 2 females for myself this shipment.....and I'm helping someone else on the forum get 2 girls since she's never used Aquabid before. These are the 2 I'm getting this shipment:


----------



## Senshine

If you buy multiple bettas from the same seller do you get a discount of some sort? Or just less shipping to pay?


----------



## Catw0man

Senshine said:


> If you buy multiple bettas from the same seller do you get a discount of some sort? Or just less shipping to pay?


Depends on the seller.....some will give you a discount or even send you a "free" fish (which you will still have to pay import fees for, so it's a mixed blessing). The main thing is that....well, shipping is expensive.....so, if you're already paying $40 for shipping (for example) for one fish, then you may as well get 20 fish because you're paying the shipping anyway. But, you do have to pay $10 import fee for EACH fish, so that certainly adds up as well.


----------



## Minnieservis

Minnieservis said:


> Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1369024887
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love her!!! Oh my I just ugh I need a sugar daddy!



I can't get this girl out of my head! I reeeeeally wanna get her!


----------



## Minnieservis

Catw0man said:


> I have one female already and I'm getting 2 females for myself this shipment.....and I'm helping someone else on the forum get 2 girls since she's never used Aquabid before. These are the 2 I'm getting this shipment:


Those girls are gorgeous! I especially love the first one


----------



## Catw0man

Minnieservis said:


> I can't get this girl out of my head! I reeeeeally wanna get her!


I think aemaki09 is bidding on her, Minnie.....


----------



## Minnieservis

Catw0man said:


> I think aemaki09 is bidding on her, Minnie.....


Well as long as someone who will take good care of her gets her then I'm happy


----------



## Senshine

Catw0man said:


> Depends on the seller.....some will give you a discount or even send you a "free" fish (which you will still have to pay import fees for, so it's a mixed blessing). The main thing is that....well, shipping is expensive.....so, if you're already paying $40 for shipping (for example) for one fish, then you may as well get 20 fish because you're paying the shipping anyway. But, you do have to pay $10 import fee for EACH fish, so that certainly adds up as well.


Would they let you know of the discount or free fish beforehand or is it like a little surprise? And if all the fish are being sent to the same transhipper, do you only have to pay the shipping fee once? Should I be pming you these questions? :-?


----------



## aemaki09

Yeah, I am bidding on her, so please don't bid me up. I already have my max bid pretty high but she's so unique I'm kind of worrie that I'll have to go that high for her


----------



## Catw0man

Senshine said:


> Would they let you know of the discount or free fish beforehand or is it like a little surprise? And if all the fish are being sent to the same transhipper, do you only have to pay the shipping fee once? Should I be pming you these questions? :-?


I think it's ok to ask here, Senshine.....others might have the same questions. 

The times I've gotten a discount or free fish, it's been a surprise. If you're thinking of buying a bunch from the same seller, I would ask before you bid and see what kind of deal they might be willing to make.

The transhipper has several charges:

1.) Postage (I would bypass Canada Post in your case and ask about FedEx or something like that....Canada Post is NOT very good at delivering fish!)
2.) Box fee (usually $5 or so for the Styrofoam box fish are shipped to you in)
3.) Heat packs ($10 for 3 or $4 each.....depends on the number of fish....and, of course, the weather)
4.) Import fees ($10 PER fish.....this is what adds up when you buy multiple fish.....it's like a handling fee.....and very expensive in Canada since there's only one transhipper that I know of and no competition driving the price down to something more reasonable like in the U.S. where it's only $2 or $3 per fish).


----------



## Minnieservis

aemaki09 said:


> Yeah, I am bidding on her, so please don't bid me up. I already have my max bid pretty high but she's so unique I'm kind of worrie that I'll have to go that high for her


No worries I can't afford her anyway  please post pictures when you get her!!


----------



## Skyewillow

Catw0man said:


> I think aemaki09 is bidding on her, Minnie.....


yea, Aemaki originally bid on her for me so we could share shipping and save some money, and she fell for her. :-D So we placed a bid on this girl, and someone outbid me. I'm bummed out because I'm 90% sure they've set an autobid, and unfortunately I can't afford to outbid them. :-(
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1369437415


----------



## aemaki09

Senshine said:


> Would they let you know of the discount or free fish beforehand or is it like a little surprise? And if all the fish are being sent to the same transhipper, do you only have to pay the shipping fee once? Should I be pming you these questions? :-?


If they discount you, you'll have to ask for it after you win an auction from them or while you are bidding. They usually won't discount unless you ask and only if you've been a good repeat customer, or are buying multiple fish this round, so don't get your hopes up too high.
You will only have to pay the shipping and box fee once, but will have to pay the handling fee for each individual fish. At my Transhipper it comes to about $10-12 per fish.
You also have to pay the $5-7 per each individual fish which is the shipping fee from Thailand to you.


----------



## Catw0man

aemaki09 said:


> Yeah, I am bidding on her, so please don't bid me up. I already have my max bid pretty high but she's so unique I'm kind of worrie that I'll have to go that high for her


Hope you get her! Took me a minute to figure out who was bidding, but I knew I'd seen that user name on Aquabid before from someone on the forum...lol. She's really unusual!


----------



## Senshine

Catw0man said:


> I think it's ok to ask here, Senshine.....others might have the same questions.
> 
> The times I've gotten a discount or free fish, it's been a surprise. If you're thinking of buying a bunch from the same seller, I would ask before you bid and see what kind of deal they might be willing to make.
> 
> The transhipper has several charges:
> 
> 1.) Postage (I would bypass Canada Post in your case and ask about FedEx or something like that....Canada Post is NOT very good at delivering fish!)
> 2.) Box fee (usually $5 or so for the Styrofoam box fish are shipped to you in)
> 3.) Heat packs ($10 for 3 or $4 each.....depends on the number of fish....and, of course, the weather)
> 4.) Import fees ($10 PER fish.....this is what adds up when you buy multiple fish.....it's like a handling fee.....and very expensive in Canada since there's only one transhipper that I know of and no competition driving the price down to something more reasonable like in the U.S. where it's only $2 or $3 per fish).


If I do decide to buy a bunch I will definitely contact them then. I contacted Hung (the transhipper) a while ago and he said that the transhipping cost is $10, and Canada post fee is $50 for up to 6 fish. So I would still have to pay for the heat pack, box, and the fee from Thailand? 



aemaki09 said:


> If they discount you, you'll have to ask for it after you win an auction from them or while you are bidding. They usually won't discount unless you ask and only if you've been a good repeat customer, or are buying multiple fish this round, so don't get your hopes up too high.
> You will only have to pay the shipping and box fee once, but will have to pay the handling fee for each individual fish. At my Transhipper it comes to about $10-12 per fish.
> You also have to pay the $5-7 per each individual fish which is the shipping fee from Thailand to you.


For only paying the box fee once, is that the case if you are buying multiple fish from different sellers? Or only if you buy from the same one?


----------



## aemaki09

Senshine said:


> If I do decide to buy a bunch I will definitely contact them then. I contacted Hung (the transhipper) a while ago and he said that the transhipping cost is $10, and Canada post fee is $50 for up to 6 fish. So I would still have to pay for the heat pack, box, and the fee from Thailand?
> 
> 
> 
> For only paying the box fee once, is that the case if you are buying multiple fish from different sellers? Or only if you buy from the same one?


It's for up to 6 fish from any or multiple seller/s. It's for the box that the Transhipper uses.
The $5-7 fee is for every fish even from the same seller, it helps cover their cost 
For air cargofrom thailand to the US/Canada


----------



## Senshine

If its over 6 fish do you have to pay separate shipping for any extra fish? Is the $5-7 fee the same as the $10 transhipping cost Hung had mentioned? Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## peachii

OH MY ... !!! .. !! 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1368808110

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1368723610

Pink! One day..


----------



## TurtleBarb

I just got this beauty from Aquabids as a birthday present. My first Aquabids experience. His name is Asta. He arrived yesterday. He's already blowing bubbles.


----------



## Skyewillow

He's awesome, Turtlebarb!


----------



## Catw0man

Senshine said:


> If its over 6 fish do you have to pay separate shipping for any extra fish? Is the $5-7 fee the same as the $10 transhipping cost Hung had mentioned? Sorry for all the questions!


I've seen some of the U.S. transhippers mention an extra charge per fish....but I'm surprised he said only 6 fish.....I've had a shipment of 36 fish and there was no extra shipping per fish (whatever it cost for the box of that size to be shipped was what I was charged).

The $5 fee is for the Thailand transhipper. Most Aquabid ads will say there is a $5 per fish fee for each fish to be sent to the transhipper in Thailand who then sends the fish to the transhipper in the destination country (in our case, Hung Pham in Canada). Personally, I have found that quite a few of the sellers will not end up charging that fee even though their listing may have said they will. Just depends on the seller.....so you still have to be prepared to pay it.


----------



## TurtleBarb

Skyewillow said:


> He's awesome, Turtlebarb!


 Thanks. :0


----------



## Deanna01

I really like this girl. It says she's a "White Monster." What is meant by "monster"? The male I bought was described that way too.
EDIT: Oh, I see. It means they have a white face. That makes sense. I love the white faces so that I can see their eyes.


----------



## Catw0man

Deanna01 said:


> I really like this girl. It says she's a "White Monster." What is meant by "monster"? The male I bought was described that way too.


"Monster" just seems to describe a marbled/Koi kind of appearance.....any fish described as "monster" is one I usually look at right away because you never know what cool pattern or color combination it might have. Maybe one of the members who show fish or breed would have a better definition.


----------



## popcorndeer

soo pretty!!!!:shock:


----------



## Chard56

*Monster*



Deanna01 said:


> I really like this girl. It says she's a "White Monster." What is meant by "monster"? The male I bought was described that way too.
> EDIT: Oh, I see. It means they have a white face. That makes sense. I love the white faces so that I can see their eyes.


It was originally reffering to any large Betta or White faced Green one. Now any Betta with a White face regardless of other colors is reffered to as a Monster. Monkey face and Pied are a few other references to White faced Bettas.


----------



## Catw0man

New fish eye candy (I just BIN'd the 2 at the end):

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1369016531
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1369070251
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1369070220
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1369070187


----------



## Catw0man

Chard56 said:


> It was originally reffering to any large Betta or White faced Green one. Now any Betta with a White face regardless of other colors is reffered to as a Monster. Monkey face and Pied are a few other references to White faced Bettas.


Thanks for chiming in there! I didn't know it had to do with the face at all....now what about "Panda" ones? Just another reference to white faced bettas?


----------



## Deanna01

Thank you, Chard and Cat!


----------



## Skyewillow

Catw0man said:


> New fish eye candy (I just BIN'd the 2 at the end):
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1369016531
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1369070251
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1369070220
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1369070187


That first male WOW!!


----------



## Catw0man

Skyewillow said:


> That first male WOW!!


I know! He's very much like my fish, Jagger, or I would be all over him! Here's Jagger:


----------



## Fenghuang

Another nice female.

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1368744228


----------



## Catw0man

Oh, awesomely crazy looking fish!


----------



## Fenghuang

Not as bizarre looking as the one Aemaki bidded on, but still interesting looking, I think.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Another absolutely stunning marble male.


----------



## Minnieservis

Fenghuang said:


> Another nice female.
> 
> Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1368744228



She is amazing! You keep finding some awesome girls! Love her!


----------



## Minnieservis

I love this girls eyes! I'm loving how pretty the girls are lately 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1368891618


----------



## LittleBettaFish

She is nice. Very unusual colouring. Thinking it won't stay that way though.


----------



## Deanna01

Oh, wow. I'm new to the hobby, but still...I've never seen a color/pattern quite like this one.


----------



## Deanna01

This girl looks so much like the male green monster I just got!!


----------



## Fenghuang

Minnieservis said:


> She is amazing! You keep finding some awesome girls! Love her!


Thanks. ^^ I just stalk Aquabid constantly. xD


----------



## Senshine

Catw0man said:


> I've seen some of the U.S. transhippers mention an extra charge per fish....but I'm surprised he said only 6 fish.....I've had a shipment of 36 fish and there was no extra shipping per fish (whatever it cost for the box of that size to be shipped was what I was charged).
> 
> The $5 fee is for the Thailand transhipper. Most Aquabid ads will say there is a $5 per fish fee for each fish to be sent to the transhipper in Thailand who then sends the fish to the transhipper in the destination country (in our case, Hung Pham in Canada). Personally, I have found that quite a few of the sellers will not end up charging that fee even though their listing may have said they will. Just depends on the seller.....so you still have to be prepared to pay it.


I thought it was strange that he only said 6 fish, I'm not going to be ordering anywhere near 6 fish this time though so I'm not going to worry about that right now haha. 
What postal service do you use to have your fish delivered? 
I definitely want to see if I can get the seller to have the fish in the next shipment as I really don't want to wait another 2 weeks, but I'm worried they won't want to do that as I've never bought from them before or something.
So far for the costs I have:
Price of fish (hopefully $20)
Postage ($50)
Importing fee ($10/fish)
The cost of the box? ($5) Or is this included in the Canada Post fee?
Heat Packs if needed which I'm not sure if they are or not. (~$4?)

And I was thinking that since I'm buying one fish and paying the shipping, I might as well buy another as well hehe I just can't decide which other one I want.. I'm thinking of getting another female though.


----------



## crowntaillove3

Lord help me...


----------



## crowntaillove3




----------



## crowntaillove3




----------



## crowntaillove3

Tmtbetta is DANGEROUS for me!!!


----------



## crowntaillove3




----------



## crowntaillove3

This isn't healthy.


----------



## crowntaillove3

Oh no... they're all in my price range...


----------



## Chard56

Catw0man said:


> Thanks for chiming in there! I didn't know it had to do with the face at all....now what about "Panda" ones? Just another reference to white faced bettas?


They have to be White and Black though to be Panda. As, (in my opinion) should be Dalmations. I think that female was more of a Dragon than classified as a "Monster". Very nice looking regardless of what you want to call it. I'm in the middle of picture taking of newly jarred males and am trying to think what to call some of my Purples. I've had a few Purple "Gas" in past spawns but these have Orange finnage. Hmmm, (thinking cap on). I never know what to expect from my Purple line.


----------



## Skyewillow

purple and orange?! psychadelic! lol


----------



## lilnaugrim

Chard56 said:


> They have to be White and Black though to be Panda. As, (in my opinion) should be Dalmations. I think that female was more of a Dragon than classified as a "Monster". Very nice looking regardless of what you want to call it. I'm in the middle of picture taking of newly jarred males and am trying to think what to call some of my Purples. I've had a few Purple "Gas" in past spawns but these have Orange finnage. Hmmm, (thinking cap on). I never know what to expect from my Purple line.


I think I need a purple/orange Betta to complete my Complimentary Color Betta's! Lol. Can't wait to see pictures of those boys! Sounds amazing to me


----------



## Chard56

lilnaugrim said:


> I think I need a purple/orange Betta to complete my Complimentary Color Betta's! Lol. Can't wait to see pictures of those boys! Sounds amazing to me


Fresh from the growout tank in Betta pictures. They are about 2 and 1/2 months old so they'll be filling out some more before I'll post them for sale.


----------



## Fenghuang

Purple and orange? Oh my gosh, you _must_ share bettas!


----------



## Fenghuang

Oh, wait, you do have pictures up... They're...beautiful.


----------



## Kyurem150

I'm in love! Would be a great addition to my future sorority!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1368894002


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Wow so much happening o this thread, which I've been avoiding lol! I'm trying really hard to resist buying just one more fish before the fish I've already bought are shipped.


----------



## Kyurem150

This bot is so beautiful too!!! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1368800890


----------



## Catw0man

Chard56 said:


> They have to be White and Black though to be Panda. As, (in my opinion) should be Dalmations. I think that female was more of a Dragon than classified as a "Monster". Very nice looking regardless of what you want to call it. I'm in the middle of picture taking of newly jarred males and am trying to think what to call some of my Purples. I've had a few Purple "Gas" in past spawns but these have Orange finnage. Hmmm, (thinking cap on). I never know what to expect from my Purple line.


Oh you have to name the line something completely awesome that will capture the imagination of betta enthusiasts around the world.....(no pressure....)


----------



## Catw0man

Senshine said:


> I thought it was strange that he only said 6 fish, I'm not going to be ordering anywhere near 6 fish this time though so I'm not going to worry about that right now haha.
> What postal service do you use to have your fish delivered?
> I definitely want to see if I can get the seller to have the fish in the next shipment as I really don't want to wait another 2 weeks, but I'm worried they won't want to do that as I've never bought from them before or something.
> So far for the costs I have:
> Price of fish (hopefully $20)
> Postage ($50)
> Importing fee ($10/fish)
> The cost of the box? ($5) Or is this included in the Canada Post fee?
> Heat Packs if needed which I'm not sure if they are or not. (~$4?)
> 
> And I was thinking that since I'm buying one fish and paying the shipping, I might as well buy another as well hehe I just can't decide which other one I want.. I'm thinking of getting another female though.


I've started picking up my fish in Mississauga (which I can do since I live about an hour outside of Toronto) at an associate of Hung Pham's. Saves me the shipping, box, and heat pack costs. The box is not included in the postage. Prior to that, I used Canada Post Priority twice....and once it was a day late and totally freaked me out. Anyway, since picking up your fish isn't an option, I would ask Hung about using FedEx.....whatever will get the fish there fastest is worth it. If they arrive DOA, you can get the cost of the fish back from the seller, but you won't get the postage or shipping fees refunded.

So....what other female are you going to get? Have you contacted 3dbetta?


----------



## aemaki09

Kyurem150 said:


> I'm in love! Would be a great addition to my future sorority!
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1368894002


I think I have her sister!
They are even more vibrant in person! You should totally buy her


----------



## MattsBettas

All I can say is absolutely avoid Canada post at all costs. I'm sorry, but that are so freaking awful at transporting fish and customer service... Just don't. Would you like my Canada post horror story? Lets just say that because of their downright STUPIDITY six fish died.


----------



## Senshine

Catw0man said:


> I've started picking up my fish in Mississauga (which I can do since I live about an hour outside of Toronto) at an associate of Hung Pham's. Saves me the shipping, box, and heat pack costs. The box is not included in the postage. Prior to that, I used Canada Post Priority twice....and once it was a day late and totally freaked me out. Anyway, since picking up your fish isn't an option, I would ask Hung about using FedEx.....whatever will get the fish there fastest is worth it. If they arrive DOA, you can get the cost of the fish back from the seller, but you won't get the postage or shipping fees refunded.
> 
> So....what other female are you going to get? Have you contacted 3dbetta?


I am writing an email to Hung about using FedEx instead of Canada Post but I'm not sure about contacting 3dbetta. Would I have to end up paying more than $20 to get them to close the auction sooner? I have a budget I need to try to keep with and if I want to get another betta as well I have to stick with it (I do have some room in case of extra costs however.)

I was actually just looking at the betta Kyurem had just posted! But I was thinking about getting a nicer male to breed the yellow girl to. Petto is getting older and if I have the opportunity to get a better quality male to make better quality babies, why not? :-D



MattsBettas said:


> All I can say is absolutely avoid Canada post at all costs. I'm sorry, but that are so freaking awful at transporting fish and customer service... Just don't. Would you like my Canada post horror story? Lets just say that because of their downright STUPIDITY six fish died.


I really appreciate you and catwoman warning me about Canada Post. I don't buy many things online at all so I'm pretty clueless with this all, if you haven't noticed  And I'm really sorry to hear about your loss..


----------



## Skyewillow

Syriiven lost hers to the Canada Post too.


----------



## Senshine

What if Hung doesn't want to use another postal service? :-?


----------



## peachii

Senshine said:


> What if Hung doesn't want to use another postal service? :-?


If you are paying and request it way prior to the fish getting there, then send an email reminding them then I doubt any customer service related person would refuse. You can explain a few of your friends have had fish die due to incompetent delivery.


----------



## Deanna01

Look how big this boy is! And so handsome!


----------



## Deanna01

And look at the fins on this girl by the same seller (EmmyGolf)!


----------



## Deanna01

And the "ears" on this boy! Why is he so cheap compared to the seller's other fish?


----------



## Kyurem150

aemaki09 said:


> I think I have her sister!
> They are even more vibrant in person! You should totally buy her


I would aemaki but I don't have the money nor the tank set up :/ I need to wait for the summer.


----------



## Deanna01

Apparently, green monsters are (at least this week!) my favorite color. It seems many of them have blue eyes! Look at this handsome guy.


----------



## Deanna01

And I've been learning that the anal fin on a females should be even with the tail, right? This monster dragon girl has that in spades, but her dorsal doesn't meet the tail, so that's a fault?


----------



## crowntaillove3

Deanna01 said:


> Apparently, green monsters are (at least this week!) my favorite color. It seems many of them have blue eyes! Look at this handsome guy.


 

I love him!!! NEED...


----------



## Deanna01

He is beautiful, isn't he?!


----------



## crowntaillove3

Of course he is... Yet, I can't afford aquabid or put any more fish in my room. So, I can't have any more bettas for the time being.


----------



## Catw0man

An assortment of handsome boys this morning (the yellow with red spots is interesting.....I thought you couldn't have red and yellow together in a betta? A genetic expert will have to explain this to me...lol) and the "Big Ears" ones from Interbettas are really pretty:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1369365239
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1369541645
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1369231808
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1369231809
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1369232382


----------



## Catw0man

Oh, and look at this giant!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1369139590


----------



## wah543

Deanna01 said:


> Apparently, green monsters are (at least this week!) my favorite color. It seems many of them have blue eyes! Look at this handsome guy.


WOW hes awesome! Do you got the link for him?


----------



## Deanna01

Here you go! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1369050790


----------



## Chard56

Catw0man said:


> An assortment of handsome boys this morning (the yellow with red spots is interesting.....I thought you couldn't have red and yellow together in a betta? A genetic expert will have to explain this to me...lol) and the "Big Ears" ones from Interbettas are really pretty.


I am by no means a "genetic expert" but that no longer holds true about Yellow and Red not being on the same fish. It used to have something to do with the Red loss factor but if you look for "Armageddon" Bettas they have both Red and Yellow in their finnage. My Purple strain throws Green and a sort of Steel, kind of Steel, Black; Purple all together and then put (Gas) Yellow finnage and add Red splashes in there and you have what I have been told can't possibly happen. Here are pictures of a Purple, Black; Yellow and Red male and a Green, Black; Yellow and Red male from my Purple line.


----------



## MattsBettas

Catwoman that used to be thought to be true (yellow and orange are mutations of red so it didn't seem possible to have red and yellow/orange on the same fish) but when a Thai breeder bred and developed a line that had orange fins with red spots (now known as orange dalmation) that was proven false... Unfortunately not much is known about the gene. They are some of the most beautiful fish though IMO!


----------



## Kyurem150

Chard, how are there 'polka dots' on the dorsal fins? I've never understood this. I saw the dots on my baby too.


----------



## Kyurem150

Perfect combination of Blue and Orange!


----------



## Catw0man

Chard56 said:


> I am by no means a "genetic expert" but that no longer holds true about Yellow and Red not being on the same fish. It used to have something to do with the Red loss factor but if you look for "Armageddon" Bettas they have both Red and Yellow in their finnage. My Purple strain throws Green and a sort of Steel, kind of Steel, Black; Purple all together and then put (Gas) Yellow finnage and add Red splashes in there and you have what I have been told can't possibly happen. Here are pictures of a Purple, Black; Yellow and Red male and a Green, Black; Yellow and Red male from my Purple line.


Wow....awesome fish, Chard! Thanks to both you and Matt for the explanations there.....I've seen the orange with red spots before, but not yellow with red (and I had read somewhere that the gene that gives you yellow meant that red could not be present as well). Really cool.....I love learning all this stuff from the experts!


----------



## Chard56

Kyurem150 said:


> Chard, how are there 'polka dots' on the dorsal fins? I've never understood this. I saw the dots on my baby too.


 In high school there was this cute girl in biology class that I liked so I never paid attention to genetics and inherited traits. LOL! It has something to do with pigment, clusters? You're talking about the darker colored dots like on the outer edge of this caudal, right?


----------



## Kyurem150

Chard56 said:


> In high school there was this cute girl in biology class that I liked so I never paid attention to genetics and inherited traits. LOL! It has something to do with pigment, clusters? You're talking about the darker colored dots like on the outer edge of this caudal, right?


Well, yes and at the bottom of the dorsal http://prntscr.com/15j9wj


----------



## Catw0man

Aquabid is trying to kill me.....seriously!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1369330494
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1369329109


----------



## Kyurem150

How do you keep so many Catw0man??? Holy crap!!! Can you show your setup?


----------



## Catw0man

Kyurem150 said:


> How do you keep so many Catw0man??? Holy crap!!! Can you show your setup?


LOL.....I don't have a "setup" per se.....just a lot of divided 2.5 gallon tanks.....there are some pics in one of my albums.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I can definitely see that you have a 'type' based on the kind of fish you post pictures of haha 

I like Patsayawan's fish. I used to have a couple marble/koi HMPK pairs from him back in the dim dark ages of my fish keeping.


----------



## JellOh

So many water changes :shock: So many cycles :shock: It must take you hours to feed them everyday!

My birthday is only 7 months away. Early birthday present :lol:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1368956506


----------



## lilnaugrim

JellOh said:


> So many water changes :shock: So many cycles :shock: It must take you hours to feed them everyday!
> 
> My birthday is only 7 months away. Early birthday present :lol:
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1368956506


Ooh he's beautiful. I feel like she doesn't cycle 2.5 gallons since there's so many water changes anyway, but I agree, feeding that many fish must take a while!


----------



## Signature Farms

I had to put a bid in on this guy. I'm in love with spotted betta!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1369302912


----------



## Bettafeathers

Oh I love this boy!! (not at that price tag though..):
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1368927619


----------



## Fenghuang

I saw him last night. Pretty fish, but the $100? No way! Some members on this forum have found white EE HMs at Petco. Not the same betta, but the price tag's way less and you don't even have to pay shipping.


----------



## Bettafeathers

Fenghuang said:


> I saw him last night. Pretty fish, but the $100? No way! Some members on this forum have found white EE HMs at Petco. Not the same betta, but the price tag's way less and you don't even have to pay shipping.


Don't worry, I certainly won't be dropping $100 on a fish any time soon! Unfortunately, no Petco around here but I have come across one or two occasionally at other stores. I was just a sucker for those big white fins and blue eyes :-D


----------



## Minnieservis

I love love love this boy!!!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1369234154


----------



## Fenghuang

That guy is adorable, Minnieservis!

Favourites of the night:

Big ear by Interbettas









HMPKs by Aquastar (of course)

























Super bright looking girl by Tmtbettas


----------



## Skyewillow

that first male, he's handsome!!


----------



## Senshine

Would these two make a good pair? 
















Or maybe this boy?








Or this girl?


----------



## MattsBettas

What are you looking for in fry? I would definatly buy some from you if you bred either pair... Lol.


----------



## Senshine

It would be interesting to see if either of the males have the DT gene, so if I bred one of them to the DT female then I would eventually breed the offspring back to her and hopefully get some nice DT fry. I'm not very fond of the first males spoon head, but I'm not sure if that would be a problem. I would like to see nice lines and fins of course and I'd hope the colours would stay nice and vibrant in the fry as well.


----------



## Catw0man

Senshine said:


> Would these two make a good pair?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe this boy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this girl?


I'd go with the bright yellow girl (of course....) and the second male!


----------



## Senshine

I think I'm pretty much stuck getting that bright yellow girl! Everyday I check back to make sure no one else has bid on her since I'm still haven't heard back from Hung. Do I have to buy the fish first before he will let me know whether he can use FedEx or something? :-? I'm just getting anxious since the auction is ending soon..


----------



## Chard56

That all Yellow one looks like a male. That first male and the DT girl would be my personal choice.


----------



## Hail0788

What does BTF mean?


----------



## Catw0man

Chard56 said:


> That all Yellow one looks like a male. That first male and the DT girl would be my personal choice.


Now that you mention it....."she" does look like a "he".....I wonder.....

@Senshine: I would send Hung Pham another email....he's not the best communicator in the world. Another option would be to have me pick her up from Hung and then I could FedEx her to you. Never shipped a fish in my life, but I'm sure I could manage it with some help from all the experts here on the forum. Just a thought.


----------



## Hail0788

Omg! Someone buy him for me please! Lol 

I'm in love with him.


----------



## crowntaillove3

Me too! I posted him earlier in the thread. It's fine that you posted him again! My friend was thinking about getting him for me!!!


----------



## Fenghuang

How pretty...

Oh, look, Aemaki is bidding on her. I hope you get her.


----------



## Fenghuang

Oh my goodness, I want one!

These are Imbellis-Hybrids... I think wilds are beautiful on their own without mixing, but wow! The top male is an Imbellis-Red Dragon HMPK hybrid. The bottom is an unknown mix (breeder though the parents were pure, but the fry came out mixed).

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1369542982









Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettas&1369543035


----------



## Chard56

Hail0788 said:


> What does BTF mean?


  Butterfly but the abbreviation should be BF.


----------



## Skyewillow

Fenghuang said:


> Oh my goodness, I want one!
> 
> These are Imbellis-Hybrids... I think wilds are beautiful on their own without mixing, but wow! The top male is an Imbellis-Red Dragon HMPK hybrid. The bottom is an unknown mix (breeder though the parents were pure, but the fry came out mixed).
> 
> Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1369542982
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettas&1369543035


GAH! Feng! Why must you tempt me so when I have no more space to squeeze any more boys in!! LOL

That second male is just so WOW!!!


----------



## wah543

Fenghuang said:


> Oh my goodness, I want one!
> 
> These are Imbellis-Hybrids... I think wilds are beautiful on their own without mixing, but wow! The top male is an Imbellis-Red Dragon HMPK hybrid. The bottom is an unknown mix (breeder though the parents were pure, but the fry came out mixed).
> 
> Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1369542982
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettas&1369543035


 AHH that second one is amazing, and my birthday is coming up next week, potential birthday gift possibility


----------



## Fenghuang

You totally should get him. Look at how fiesty he is in the video! He's like a mini firecracker!


----------



## Senshine

Chard56 said:


> That all Yellow one looks like a male. That first male and the DT girl would be my personal choice.





Catw0man said:


> Now that you mention it....."she" does look like a "he".....I wonder.....
> 
> @Senshine: I would send Hung Pham another email....he's not the best communicator in the world. Another option would be to have me pick her up from Hung and then I could FedEx her to you. Never shipped a fish in my life, but I'm sure I could manage it with some help from all the experts here on the forum. Just a thought.


It really sucks that you both think that too :-( I was thinking the same thing a day or two ago when I couldn't see it's egg spot.. 

Catwoman, you are truly an amazing and generous person! Would I still have to pay Hung $10/fish? I will try sending him another email and be very short with the wording to see if that helps.


----------



## Skyewillow

Fenghuang said:


> You totally should get him. Look at how fiesty he is in the video! He's like a mini firecracker!


totally out of space, otherwise I would! lol


----------



## wah543

Fenghuang said:


> You totally should get him. Look at how fiesty he is in the video! He's like a mini firecracker!


 I know, I got convince someone to get me a tank for my birthday, everyone says I got too many fish though, I only got 4 no where near as much as catwoman here


----------



## Fenghuang

Hehe. I think Catw0man has it right. xD

Look at this girl!

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1369572812


----------



## crowntaillove3

Fenghuang said:


> Hehe. I think Catw0man has it right. xD
> 
> Look at this girl!
> 
> Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1369572812





Wow. Just.... Wow.


----------



## JellOh

Browsing AquaBid is turning into a terrible pass time. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1369365239


----------



## Fenghuang

crowntaillove3 said:


> Wow. Just.... Wow.


Think someone placed a BIN in for her. Auction just closed and it shouldn't have for another six days. She was sold for $40.


----------



## Deanna01

Gah. This purple dumbo girl....


----------



## EmmaBlake

Deanna01 said:


> Gah. This purple dumbo girl....


Ah shes so beautiful!! 

I found this guy while browsing today, I really would love a rose tail some day!

View attachment 126362


----------



## Canis

Is anyone else getting a really weird sound on the pages form this breeder ? http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1369436933

I keep getting this sound that sounds like a high pitched turkey gobble. I'm assuming that this isn't normal...?


----------



## Skyewillow

Nope, could be an advertisement though


----------



## aemaki09

Canis said:


> Is anyone else getting a really weird sound on the pages form this breeder ? http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1369436933
> 
> I keep getting this sound that sounds like a high pitched turkey gobble. I'm assuming that this isn't normal...?


 Yup! Everytime I look at his ads in my computer rather than phone I hear them. I think it's an attention getting gimmick, but I'm not sure


----------



## Hail0788

Canis said:


> Is anyone else getting a really weird sound on the pages form this breeder ? http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1369436933
> 
> I keep getting this sound that sounds like a high pitched turkey gobble. I'm assuming that this isn't normal...?


Oh my gosh yes! I thought I was hearing things. Lol


----------



## Chard56

If it's for attention, it's not working. I find it annoying and click back to the main page to look at something else.


----------



## Catw0man

Senshine said:


> It really sucks that you both think that too :-( I was thinking the same thing a day or two ago when I couldn't see it's egg spot..
> 
> Catwoman, you are truly an amazing and generous person! Would I still have to pay Hung $10/fish? I will try sending him another email and be very short with the wording to see if that helps.


We'll have to contact Siwat and find out if "she" is a "he".....

Anyway.....yes, we'd still have to pay $10 to Hung as the import fee, but if he doesn't send fish with FedEx, then I could take over and send it to you. I could also keep the fish a day or so and change their water, etc. and then re-pack them and send them on to you (which I think some transhippers do, but I could be wrong....).


----------



## ravenwinds

Only have a smart(?)phone to use internet, but I don't get sound from betta hero or anyone else. I used to get sound you described on 2 other breeders' pages, moomoobettas was one...I think that was back when I had a blackberry...it seemed like it was a problem loading something on the page (like moomoo's pink banner)...I assumed it was a mistake w/loading a moving part of of the page.

So...I have gone totally overboard AND around the bend! This will be my biggest shipment EVER! I knew I should have stayed away from HMPK list but I totally fell in LOVE with the color combinations of blue/white/yellow that aemaki was searching for...all those adorable pics that catwoman found and posted! I have quite a few HMS and HMPKs coming my way in Linda's next shipment...think I'm at about 20 +/- a few.

Oh, and I too was totally impressed with (and fell in love with!) those gorgeous imbellis crosses and hybrids! I couldn't decide which green was more perfect, so I bought one of each! At least they're in the US 
Intervention please...


----------



## Catw0man

ravenwinds said:


> Only have a smart(?)phone to use internet, but I don't get sound from betta hero or anyone else. I used to get sound you described on 2 other breeders' pages, moomoobettas was one...I think that was back when I had a blackberry...it seemed like it was a problem loading something on the page (like moomoo's pink banner)...I assumed it was a mistake w/loading a moving part of of the page.
> 
> So...I have gone totally overboard AND around the bend! This will be my biggest shipment EVER! I knew I should have stayed away from HMPK list but I totally fell in LOVE with the color combinations of blue/white/yellow that aemaki was searching for...all those adorable pics that catwoman found and posted! I have quite a few HMS and HMPKs coming my way in Linda's next shipment...think I'm at about 20 +/- a few.
> 
> Oh, and I too was totally impressed with (and fell in love with!) those gorgeous imbellis crosses and hybrids! I couldn't decide which green was more perfect, so I bought one of each! At least they're in the US
> Intervention please...


LOL.....I think I'm up to 20 fish this next shipment too.....and no "intervention" seems to be happening. But, unless I take over another room in the house and fill it with fish, I'm truly running out of space. I bought a couple of HMPKs for the first time, so that'll be interesting.....lol. I think I may have to rehome some of my "duplicate" fish (like I have 5 turquoise half moons that all look the same).


----------



## Deanna01

> I think I'm up to 20 fish this next shipment too


Cat, how does this work? If I order fish from multiple Taiwanese sellers, will the fish all ship at the same time? I'm worried about having to pay a fortune if they all arrive at different times.


----------



## Catw0man

Deanna01 said:


> Cat, how does this work? If I order fish from multiple Taiwanese sellers, will the fish all ship at the same time? I'm worried about having to pay a fortune if they all arrive at different times.


Oh, don't worry, the Thai sellers keep track of each transhipper's ship date and hold on to your fish until the correct date for your transhipper. So, all the different sellers will send your fish to the transhipper on their ship date and they arrive at the same time. The transhipper generally has a ship date every 2 to 4 weeks and that is when the fish would be sent (not just whenever the fish is sold).


----------



## Deanna01

Oh! Drat! If I had known it worked that way, I'd have picked out a ton of different girls from different sellers already.  Ah well.


----------



## Catw0man

Deanna01 said:


> Oh! Drat! If I had known it worked that way, I'd have picked out a ton of different girls from different sellers already.  Ah well.


LOL....yeah, that's how I got hooked into buying so many at a time! If you're paying the shipping for one, you may as well get......12.....or 30.....lol.


----------



## keepsmiling

Hello, new here and coming back to bettas. I have an AB bid on a Dragon plakat. Does anyone have experience with Jesse in Miami? Is Jennifer back doing transshipping? When I had a betta last, Jennifer was out, and there was an older fellow doing the FL shipments. I guess he is now out.


----------



## Deanna01

Jennifer is doing trans-shipping still. The shipment I had from her was very well packed and safe.


----------



## keepsmiling

Thank you Deanna. I might opt for her then. I know she has been shipping a long time. I just wish she would take phone calls. I always feel better actually talking to someone. I have several days to see if I win, it's a long auction. In the meantime I have a bid on a vintage tank. The type with the slate bottom and SS rim.


----------



## Deanna01

Oh, nice! Best of luck in your auction!


----------



## keepsmiling

Thanks!


----------



## Skyewillow

WHOA! He's pretty awesome!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1369136277









I really liked this fella too!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1369063805









No room means I'm not bidding on them, but they were awesome, so I had to share!


----------



## keepsmiling

The second link does not work. It just goes to the section. The blue and white is really pretty.


----------



## Skyewillow

That means that he sold right after I posted him. Or his listing was taken down, it's not even showing as closed.
This one looks like Norbert!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1369136147









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1369136387


----------



## keepsmiling

Shh...the one you said looks like Norbert is the one I am trying to get!!!


----------



## keepsmiling

Oh..now I see, not exactly him but close.


----------



## Skyewillow

it's always funny when you find a fish that looks similar to one you own. Especially since Norbert was a Petco fish if I remember correctly


----------



## Warlock

If u really want.. buy it now is best option


----------



## keepsmiling

Warlock said:


> If u really want.. buy it now is best option


Yes, wish it was available. On this one it is not an option. I won the tank though! I figured since the auction goes off in better part of a week, and then with transhipping time etc., it should give me a chance to get the tank delivered.If I win him, this will be my first plakat. I have always gone for the OHM bettas, and had tail issues. I am hoping with a new type, I won't see that problem.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver

I was going to buy that "Blue Monster"  I'm in love with that guy, he's gorgeous


----------



## Viva

Skyewillow said:


> WHOA! He's pretty awesome!
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1369136277
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really liked this fella too!
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1369063805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No room means I'm not bidding on them, but they were awesome, so I had to share!


 
Woowwwww he is soooo pretty! Never seen one like him before...only in red/orange. Blue and white were my HS colors too =p


----------



## Lights106

I want this one!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1369453208


----------



## keepsmiling

Lights106 said:


> I want this one!
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1369453208


He's only $6.00 and in the USA...go for it!


----------



## Destinystar

Lights106 he is a beauty I love him and he is only 6 dollars with 16 dollars for shipping, seems like that is a really good deal, most the ones I have seen the shipping cost is 25 to 35 dollars for a live arrival GUARANTEE...wow ! 

Love his colors and the butterflies are so pretty I think.


----------



## keepsmiling

*snap*


----------



## Mashiro

Lights, FYI, I have a boy from that seller and I can tell you this. He packs his fish very well and is a great communicator. Great experience with that seller and I love my fishie!


----------



## Senshine

Catw0man said:


> We'll have to contact Siwat and find out if "she" is a "he".....
> 
> Anyway.....yes, we'd still have to pay $10 to Hung as the import fee, but if he doesn't send fish with FedEx, then I could take over and send it to you. I could also keep the fish a day or so and change their water, etc. and then re-pack them and send them on to you (which I think some transhippers do, but I could be wrong....).


I sent you a few PM's and I'm sooooo worried right now, I don't want to bid on the vibrant yellow one unless its a girl but I'm not sure how to go about asking the seller because it seems like it could come off as rude (questioning their judgement or whatever). Also, I would like to spend under $30/fish (preferable under $25 though) in order to get more than one as I do have a budget I need to 'try' to stick to  so since someone else has bid on it, that makes me worried as well. 
I have fallen in love with this other girly, she reminds me of a puppy for some reason :lol: I'm not sure if I'll get her but I'll see after I've picked out the other fish I want.


----------



## Skyewillow

She's a cutie, Senshine!


----------



## Lights106

Mashiro said:


> Lights, FYI, I have a boy from that seller and I can tell you this. He packs his fish very well and is a great communicator. Great experience with that seller and I love my fishie!


Good to know! Sadly I can't get another fish till I get another tank. Lol I am planning on getting a 10 it 20 and get a divider for it.


I WANT ALL THE FISH!!!!


----------



## veggiegirl

LOL DON"T WE ALL!!!!!!! Thats the curse of the betta......no matter how many you have your never fully satisfied, always one more that we want and then another and another.


----------



## Chard56

I quit smoking 5 years ago after smoking for 39 years. I did it cold turkey. I think Betta withdrawals would be too much for me! It would never happen.


----------



## JellOh

The bettas give back to you, the cigarettes don't :lol: Good for you though 

What an odd tail. I don't think I've every seen one before with a shape like this.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1369698965


----------



## Goodbettabest

Janan said:


> I haven't looked at Aquabid since I won my mustard dragon. I've seen so many gorgeous pictures on this thread, I know I would have buyers' remorse and wish I had chosen a different fish. I'm sure that's why some keep buying more. It's like gambling. The next one will bring me complete satisfaction, syndrome.
> 
> I asked the breeder to send me a picture of the sibling female and this is what he sent me. Also attached is my male, from the Aquabid site.


 
That fish you bought is exquisite....no way you are gonna feel buyers remorse over that one :-D


----------



## Janan

Thank you, Goodbettabest! You're right, I have no buyers remorse over buying Miracle. He is a delight and just as beautiful as the photo. That photo was so perfect, I was afraid it was photoshopped, but it wasn't, he is really that beautiful.


----------



## Goodbettabest

That's it! I'm going to bite the bullet and buy a fish off Aquabid. I can justify it now because my poor little Shredder just died last night :-( I need another pretty fish to make me happy again. I love this thread for finding the best of the best. Suggestions of fish you all love but aren't going to buy yourselves will be appreciated!


----------



## aemaki09

oh man!!!! I think I need him!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1369721199


----------



## Goodbettabest

Oooohh pretty boy and girl....


----------



## percyfyshshelley

"I WANT ALL THE FISH!!!!"
Yep.


----------



## veggiegirl

OMG aemaki09 that boy is just amazing!!!!! WANT WANT WANT betta colour combinations never cease to amaze me.......just when you think you've seen it all before BAM!!!!!


----------



## MattsBettas

After I get rid of this crazy, scary disease (or lose all my stock to it x_x) I will be getting some gorgeous aquabid fish.


----------



## JellOh

aemaki0- Soemone needs to buy that fish and name him popcorn.


----------



## Skyewillow

my DTEE is in the mail! Should be here wednesday


----------



## Goodbettabest

Loving this guy as well!


----------



## Senshine

Goodbettabest said:


> Loving this guy as well!


 That is one that I am considering getting


----------



## Senshine

Ugh. And now there are more bids on the super yellow betta


----------



## ravenwinds

Senshine: it sounds like you might have waited too long on super yellow girl(?)...happens to all of us...I think of it as a way the universe is telling you "not" to do something...if too many obstacles jump out in front of you, stop and think if there's a reason to not do whatever you're doing....maybe yellow is a boy...or that she would die on her way to you (shrugs 
You know what they say: "there are other/more bettas in Thailand...oops, how did that go..."....fish in the sea!"

LOVE: popcorn (aemaki's current love interest) and that HM blue marble w/touch of yellow...almost added him to the box leaving Thailand on 27th....think he looks like sunset on a cloudy day with just a few rays of sunshine peeking through the clouds!


----------



## Lights106

veggiegirl said:


> LOL DON"T WE ALL!!!!!!! Thats the curse of the betta......no matter how many you have your never fully satisfied, always one more that we want and then another and another.


Well I'm thinking to give my glofish to my other fish friend and then get a divider for my 10 gal and get another. Hehehehe!!! More fish!!!!!


----------



## JellOh

Wow... Just wow.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1369751180


----------



## Viva

Yeah this female I just saw from the same breeder....AMAZING! She is the prettiest female I've ever seen...although blue is my favorite color and it just goes SO well with the white body!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1369748479


----------



## crowntaillove3

Wow. He is just AMAZING!!!!


----------



## crowntaillove3

Ahhhhhh Cozenya! A felicee mama!


----------



## crowntaillove3

From the Lion King... In case u didn't get it...


----------



## Skyewillow

JellOh said:


> Wow... Just wow.
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1369751180


bahaha! JellOh, your avatar totally went along with that post perfectly! XD


----------



## Goodbettabest

Senshine said:


> That is one that I am considering getting


Did you end up buying him Senshine?? He is soooo pretty *sigh*


----------



## MattsBettas

Oh my gosh I NEED this girl. I have the perfect male and that line is definatly smething I want to continue-

View attachment 128305


----------



## Hail0788

MattsBettas said:


> Oh my gosh I NEED this girl. I have the perfect male and that line is definatly smething I want to continue-
> 
> View attachment 128305


Omg! She would be great for my EE Ice. To bad I can't get her.


----------



## MattsBettas

The guy who she would be bred to-
View attachment 128345

Oh man they would make the perfect pair. I absolutely need to breed this guy... He is amazing, but I always thought I could pursue color (main reason I love him) or finnage (namely ee gene in him and not so perfect anal) but with this girl I could get both! On top of that, her ears are nice, but not huge and hard on the fish! Argh! To bad it would cost me so much. Might have to look into a group buy with a few others on here...


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver

@MattsBettas -You should get her! I would be really interested in how the fry would turn out 


Viva said:


> Yeah this female I just saw from the same breeder....AMAZING! She is the prettiest female I've ever seen...although blue is my favorite color and it just goes SO well with the white body!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1369748479


She's gorgeous!! I would buy her if she wasn't so expensive >.< That girl would also be perfect for a guy I just bought from Aquabid


----------



## MattsBettas

15 bucks too

It's the shipping/transhipping fees that would kill me though lol. Enablers are welcome I guess, like I need anymore temptation!


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver

Lol Yeah; the shipping fees suck -_- and for the second fish I bought off Aquabid, the seller chose a different transhipper that I chose for my first fish, so I'm trying to sort that out, or else I might end up paying sixty bucks just for shipping. 
This can be an excuse to get more fishies )


----------



## Fenghuang

*enable enable enable* Lol.

I hope you can get find enough people to split shipping, Matt. She is a beauty.


He's a giant too... But is it just me or does his face look a little wonky?
Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1369758394


----------



## Catw0man

Senshine said:


> I sent you a few PM's and I'm sooooo worried right now, I don't want to bid on the vibrant yellow one unless its a girl but I'm not sure how to go about asking the seller because it seems like it could come off as rude (questioning their judgement or whatever). Also, I would like to spend under $30/fish (preferable under $25 though) in order to get more than one as I do have a budget I need to 'try' to stick to  so since someone else has bid on it, that makes me worried as well.
> I have fallen in love with this other girly, she reminds me of a puppy for some reason :lol: I'm not sure if I'll get her but I'll see after I've picked out the other fish I want.


Hey Senshine! Sorry....haven't been on much the last couple of days. Didn't mean to leave you hanging....I saw the other bid on the yellow "girl", but I thought I might be you (since many people use a different name on Aquabid). It might be best to leave the bright yellow one at this point....the others you like are beautiful as well!


----------



## Catw0man

*Darn you Banleangbettas! lol*

Just when I got a gorgeous black/platinum dragon from Banleang today.....now I see these guys....and I LOVE fish with blue bodies and orange fins....(I do wonder if the pattern in the marble ones will stay that way.....)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1369607552
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1369607279
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1369607697


----------



## ZoeDawn

This little guy is gorgeous!


----------



## MattsBettas

Dang it catw0man!!!


----------



## Catw0man

MattsBettas said:


> Dang it catw0man!!!


What??? What did I do???? lol


----------



## MattsBettas

You bid on the girl I was eying. Oh well I guess.

Edit: wait... When did you bid?

Edit2: Nevermind!


----------



## Catw0man

MattsBettas said:


> You bid on the girl I was eying. Oh well I guess.
> 
> Edit: wait... When did you bid?


I just bid on her now....so that I could send her along with the other fish you're going to get from me, hopefully. I would never take somebody else's dream fishie! I probably should have messaged you about it first....sorry! Didn't mean for you to think I was trying to steal her from you!


----------



## MattsBettas

:-D You are too kind. Would PayPal work when we do this?


----------



## aemaki09

I bought popcorn! That makes 6 on this next shipment to Linda! I hope I don't find anymore. I'm running out of room! I'm about to post pics of all my recent purchases once I get my laptop turned back on


----------



## Catw0man

MattsBettas said:


> :-D You are too kind. Would PayPal work when we do this?


Absolutely! 

Oh, here's a male I just got this shipment from TMTbetta....I bet that girl is his sibling!


----------



## MattsBettas

Probably! TMT has awesome fish.


----------



## Catw0man

aemaki09 said:


> I bought popcorn! That makes 6 on this next shipment to Linda! I hope I don't find anymore. I'm running out of room! I'm about to post pics of all my recent purchases once I get my laptop turned back on


Popcorn is gorgeous! Perfect name, too! (only 6, huh? lol)


----------



## Senshine

ravenwinds said:


> Senshine: it sounds like you might have waited too long on super yellow girl(?)...happens to all of us...I think of it as a way the universe is telling you "not" to do something...if too many obstacles jump out in front of you, stop and think if there's a reason to not do whatever you're doing....maybe yellow is a boy...or that she would die on her way to you (shrugs
> You know what they say: "there are other/more bettas in Thailand...oops, how did that go..."....fish in the sea!"
> 
> LOVE: popcorn (aemaki's current love interest) and that HM blue marble w/touch of yellow...almost added him to the box leaving Thailand on 27th....think he looks like sunset on a cloudy day with just a few rays of sunshine peeking through the clouds!


I was kind of thinking the same thing sigh.. But she is still there so I do still have a chance hehe.



Goodbettabest said:


> Did you end up buying him Senshine?? He is soooo pretty *sigh*


Soon after you two posted about him he was bought by someone else unfortunately..



Catw0man said:


> Hey Senshine! Sorry....haven't been on much the last couple of days. Didn't mean to leave you hanging....I saw the other bid on the yellow "girl", but I thought I might be you (since many people use a different name on Aquabid). It might be best to leave the bright yellow one at this point....the others you like are beautiful as well!


It's fine! I was just really freaking out lol. I've been stressed lately which doesn't mix well with trying to get some amazing fishies.
Siwat has confirmed that the yellow girl is in fact a girl and she is ready to spawn.


----------



## aemaki09

#1 - Bought him because I'm sure he'll go blind soon with that DS over his eyes, and I don't want someone less experienced to see him and say "oooh ahhh I want to continue that line!!" and then breed him and end up with more blind babies. Plus, he's stunning!









#2 -- a bit of buyers remorse on him -- but at the time of purchase I was trying to add fish to the shipment fast and he was cute!









#3 -- eye candy. Skyewillow pointed her out originally and I bid on this girl for her, but then I ended up falling in love and now she's getting one of my other girls instead LOL









#4 -- An oddball -- she is from the same seller as #3 -- went through a bidding war for her, but still paid less than the BIN on her









#5 -- because I love aquastar's bettas and this guy was one of the cheaper I've seen in the eagle pattern of his recently,probably because of the super long anal. I've already got who I think are his brother and sister









#6 -- Popcorn! LOL Just because he's gorgeous. Seller is 0/0 feedback so I'm a bit worried, but he's gorgeous and I couldn't resist










Edit:: yes catw0man, only 6! lol that's a lot for me, I'm a broke college student, this will be my last betta buying spree for a while. These guys will make 12 imports total in the last month!


----------



## Catw0man

Senshine said:


> I was kind of thinking the same thing sigh.. But she is still there so I do still have a chance hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> Soon after you two posted about him he was bought by someone else unfortunately..
> 
> 
> 
> It's fine! I was just really freaking out lol. I've been stressed lately which doesn't mix well with trying to get some amazing fishies.
> Siwat has confirmed that the yellow girl is in fact a girl and she is ready to spawn.


Oh, boy! Or, in this case....GIRL....lol. I just sent Siwat an email asking about the yellow female....I also bid on her because I figured even if she was a short-finned "he", that the colour was worth it. Anyway, I'm the high bidder right now, so hopefully will win and then we can discuss getting her to you if you still want her. Not trying to steal your fishie....just didn't want her to get away and I felt bad I didn't respond to your PMs earlier!


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver

Aemaki - I saw those two girls on Aquabid and was considering bidding. They're gorgeous  congrats


----------



## Senshine

If I can find a really nice male (any help is awesome btw!) then I am 100% still interested in her~! The butterflies are still there ahha. I think I am going to get the DT blue and yellow female I posted earlier as well as she is interesting and pretty. Do you think her colour will change?


----------



## Catw0man

Senshine said:


> If I can find a really nice male (any help is awesome btw!) then I am 100% still interested in her~! The butterflies are still there ahha. I think I am going to get the DT blue and yellow female I posted earlier as well as she is interesting and pretty. Do you think her colour will change?


I don't think her colour will change....can't guarantee it, but I don't think so.


----------



## keepsmiling

aemaki09 said:


> #1 - Bought him because I'm sure he'll go blind soon with that DS over his eyes, and I don't want someone less experienced to see him and say "oooh ahhh I want to continue that line!!" and then breed him and end up with more blind babies.


What does DS mean? All of your new fish are awesome, congrats!


----------



## aemaki09

DoctorWhoLuver said:


> Aemaki - I saw those two girls on Aquabid and was considering bidding. They're gorgeous  congrats


I'm so glad you didn't! Someone was bidding me up a couple times a day on the black/blue girl and it was getting soo irritating! Lol



keepsmiling said:


> What does DS mean? All of your new fish are awesome, congrats!


DS is dragon scaling, thicker than normal, armor like scales all over the body. His are extending over top of his eyes.

Thanks!


----------



## keepsmiling

Thanks for the reply. So this guy will have the same issue? I bid on him. I thought it made him look cute...shows what I know. Oh well...no worries. I will love him just the same.


----------



## MattsBettas

Yes, he will go blind. I wouldn't breed him but he still would make a beautiful pet.


----------



## Catw0man

keepsmiling said:


> What does DS mean? All of your new fish are awesome, congrats!


Maybe Dragon Scale?

Edit: OOps, just noticed Aemaki answered this already....lol


----------



## Skyewillow

keepsmiling said:


> Thanks for the reply. So this guy will have the same issue? I bid on him. I thought it made him look cute...shows what I know. Oh well...no worries. I will love him just the same.


the fella that I have (who looks similar to this guy) already has some progression of the opacity (coloring) on his eyes. PM me and I can show you what to keep an eye out for.


----------



## keepsmiling

Drats..poor guy. Thanks again for answering. I am not a breeder, so not to worry there. Thanks Skewillow for offering help. Do they do ok blind? Is there something to consider when setting up his tank?


----------



## Skyewillow

they just need time to adjust to losing their sight, Norbert isn't totally blind yet, but his range of vision is becoming more limited.


----------



## Chard56

keepsmiling said:


> Thanks for the reply. So this guy will have the same issue? I bid on him. I thought it made him look cute...shows what I know. Oh well...no worries. I will love him just the same.


I would contact the seller and tell him you've changed your mind because of the eye issue and that you don't want a blind Betta. Personally I feel that if people keep buying them that way the sellers have no reason not to keep breeding them that way. I've been breeding Dragons to not have full mask scaling. That way they won't go blind after 6 months. A lot of my Dragons are Monkey faced. You can see the Gold scaling on the body but nothing on the face and head area.


----------



## keepsmiling

Beautiful! Won't I get in trouble with AB if I decline?


----------



## Chard56

keepsmiling said:


> Beautiful! Won't I get in trouble with AB if I decline?


I never have a problem with that sort of thing and I should think other sellers would understand as well. As long as you are upfront with them. When I don't hear back from someone or get jerked around for a couple weeks after they go through and do a but-it-now spree for $100 or $200 worth of my Bettas and don't pay then I'm P.O.ed and just ban them from my auctions. People change their minds or spend their money on something else all the time. Letting the seller know is not the problem, it's not telling them that gets you in dutch.


----------



## keepsmiling

Well..I can see how it goes and what they say I guess. Maybe if they say ok, you all can help me find a nice one.


----------



## Deanna01

I went ahead and bought the beautiful blue-eyed green monster girl I linked here the other day. 
I'm going to go into heavy-duty research mode for the next few months and see if I feel competent enough to try breeding her to my first Aquabid boy, who is also a blue-eyed green monster!








Over in the breeding forum, they told me I might get rosetails if I bred them!


----------



## Skyewillow

great pair, Deanna!!

my boy got here, meet The Gruffalo!


----------



## Chard56

Deanna01 said:


> I went ahead and bought the beautiful blue-eyed green monster girl I linked here the other day.
> I'm going to go into heavy-duty research mode for the next few months and see if I feel competent enough to try breeding her to my first Aquabid boy, who is also a blue-eyed green monster!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over in the breeding forum, they told me I might get rosetails if I bred them!


Why? He has huge finnage and she's a doubletail. That does not mean you'll get Rosetail offspring. The only time I had Rosetails was when I introduced a Blue BFHM from Petco into my Green BFHM line. No indication whatsoever in his form and finnage but something in his background ruined that line. I'd be thrilled to have those two to do a spawn with. Especially since she only has a 4 ray caudal. That would offset his multiple ray splitting.


----------



## Deanna01

I'm not sure why they thought that, and I haven't yet had the research time to find out. I'm glad you think they'd make a good spawn pair, though. I want to go for a line of blue-eyed monsters.


----------



## Bettafeathers

That's interesting (and sad) about the dragon scaling over the eyes. Does anyone know specifically why their vision continually declines over time with the scaling over the eye? I understand how the scaling over the eye would cause vision issues but I wonder why they eventually go blind.

I had a gold HMPK from AB with the scaling over his eyes - I had no idea it caused eventual blindness. He always seemed to have trouble finding food no matter how hard I tried to get him to eat, his depth perception always seemed off. Plus, his mouth was misshaped so he had trouble eating his food (even the NLS small fish pellets).


----------



## Fenghuang

Because the dragon scales end up growing _over the eyes._ Dragon scales are opaque...not see through. If they cover the eyes, the betta won't be able to see.


----------



## Skyewillow

I always kind of thought of it as the lenses over the eyes thickening.

Either or, think of it this way. You have some regular old reading glasses on, then, you switch to some light sunglasses, and you keep going to progressively stronger shades as you go. At some point, you won't be able to see much, if at all.

It just sucks for the poor fish.


----------



## crowntaillove3

I was super confused. Thanks for that sunglasses analogy!


----------



## Bettafeathers

Ah okay, that makes more sense. Thanks for the explanation guys!


----------



## Skyewillow

I'm glad it was helpful. I used to wear transition lenses, and it would always bug me when I was trying to read, and they'd go all "vampire shades" on me. ._.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Poor fish  when I had a blind boy he was very lethargic because he was under stimulated. Sight stimulates them a lot. They are also incredibly hard to feed. It takes a lot of patience, really. Unfortunately they can't help it - they still deserve loving owners.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

There is just something about this fish... That made me faint, he is gorgeous oh what I wouldn't do to own him!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

He is sooo gorgeous! I can't imagine him swimming in one of my tanks...


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Isn't he just soo... Perfect?


----------



## Senshine

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Isn't he just soo... Perfect?


He certainly is, you should get him! :lol:


----------



## MattsBettas

Lol Shae I was thinking about him, but I want to wait for one without the red wash. Beauty though, and would make a great breeder!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

His red wash isn't bad, more yellow, if bred to a clean blue female would make very nice fry. I wish I could get him but I can't afford shipping and trans shipping fees.


----------



## MattsBettas

Well... The betta I'm getting is from TMT...

The wash is red on his anal fin, but it isn't bad at all... I would definatly breed to a clean female if possible though.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

So you are for sure getting that girl! Luck you! Once these stinker ct fry move out I will have more room... Thinking of building a shelf for jars. Going to also buy a second hand room heater and set it up in a little closet sized rom we have for jarred males. Wish I had more money.


----------



## Deanna01

This blue-eyed plakat monster...(We know already I have a thing for these...)

It's not that I think he's beautiful, necessarily, but I don't think I've seen another fish that I thought was so _cute_.


----------



## ravenwinds

That's exactly right with the HMPKs....they can be just so darn CUTE!....that's why they're swimming through my head and sticking around....making me spend hundreds on them...well, ok...I spent the $....its not like they brainwash you (Fringe anyone?) And turn you into mindless slaves...although, they do in a way....heehee 
Most bettas I classify as pretty, beautiful, etc....like Angelina Jolie, 
HMPKS, though are mostly just cute...like Cameron Diaz or Meg Ryan!

I won a recent auction by Farmfish66...a sweet little boy mostly white w/sprinkles of blue /yellow / green....he was so perfectly cute! Got an email from Paradon in his horrible broken English type that said he forgot that he put this boy on AB and that he brought it to Singapore with him (where he is evidently moving to!) and "so sorry! Can't really send him to me"....I am very heart broken over this as he was, finally, the right HMPK!
Keep a look-out for me....a small look-out as I've spent a bunch on ones like him lately...just not perfect


----------



## Deanna01

Oh, no. I just caught up about the dragon scaling over the eyes making fish go blind. I didn't know that! I went back and looked at the new girls I bought last week, that I'm supposed to get next week...and it looks like four of them have it. 


































Am I right? These girls will go blind, then? I don't have the room to keep them solo, and I'm sure a sorority cannot be a good situation for a blind betta....


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver

I don't think any of those girls will go blind. They don't have dragon scaling. I think it appears that way, because they are looking down  One of my fish have dragon scaling over his eyes, and it's really obvious, so I wouldn't worry


----------



## Deanna01

Oh, good. That's a relief. That's what I had initially thought it was too, but then the conversation about the scaling made me worry.


----------



## aemaki09

The middle two girls look like they COULD have it, but I also think that they are probably looking down and don't.

Look at the fish when they are swimming and looking straight, if their eyes look like they are partially covered then it MAY be possible.

I should also add that _just because they may have the DS eye deformity, doesn't mean that they will positively go blind. It just means that there is an increased likelyhood of it and they shouldn't be bred._ I didn't mean for my comment about the male I bought's eye to scare anyone out of buying any fish they truly love, I just wanted people to be careful when looking at breeding them so they don't pass it on.
When a fish looks like (s)he has something like a snake eye when looking directly at you/ahead, that is a sign they have the deformity. Not all DS have it, so don't get overly worried please

I feel like I caused a panic! Sorry!


----------



## Skyewillow

here's an example of the DS eyes, see how the brown part of his eye looks misshapen and "jagged"? That's the opacity that wasn't there when we adopted him.


----------



## Skyewillow

here are better pictures. I had a heck of a time to get these, I was looking at him, and it was the happiest day of his whole entire LIFE! He had to dance!!! <3


It's almost non-existent on the other side


----------



## percyfyshshelley

It looks kind of like a cataract. Is that what it is do you know?


----------



## MattsBettas

Cataracts and dragon scaling are different but both possible in bettas... With dragonscale-caused blindness the scales will visibly grow over the eye.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1369323605
This guy looks pretty cool  Love his eyes X)
This is my boy with DS.. Although, some fish only have half their eyes covered with DS.


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Oh okay, thanks Matt!


----------



## Skyewillow

MattsBettas said:


> Cataracts and dragon scaling are different but both possible in bettas... With dragonscale-caused blindness the scales will visibly grow over the eye.


If I remember correctly, Cataracts start in the pupil, not at the outer edge of the iris, and they work their way outwards.

Dragon Eyes work their way in from the outside of the eye.


----------



## aemaki09

here is my DS boy. the white spot at the top of the eye, that looks like a glare is actually a scale.

I didn't notice it till today


oh and here are my other recent AB purchases!

the DS boy's sister -- 





this one is one of mine, currently in my care, but I sold her to skyewillow and am shipping her out next week


----------



## Fenghuang

Black and yellow is such a fantastic combination.

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1369324933


----------



## crowntaillove3

*starts singing* Black and yellow, black and yellow, black and yellow. (come on, who didn't think of that song when they read that?) lol


----------



## Canis

crowntaillove3 said:


> *starts singing* Black and yellow, black and yellow, black and yellow. (come on, who didn't think of that song when they read that?) lol


LOL, I did XD


----------



## Fenghuang

I did after the fact. xD


----------



## MattsBettas

Oh gosh. I just discovered TMT's website, and he has a LOT more listed there. Dang...

http://www.tmtbettathailand.com/shop/TMTBETTA/default.aspx?page=productgallery&url=TMTBETTA&lang=


----------



## Janan

I'm interested in this female because she is bright and colorful for my tank. She is described as a large dragon female. Is it bad to put a large beta in with smaller female bettas?


----------



## Fenghuang

Matt: No! More pretty fishies I can't have! D:

Janan: I think it would depend on the fish's personality. But some people on here have put giant females in sororities with normal females. Don't have any personal experience though.


Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1369324941


----------



## MattsBettas

All off of his own site:
View attachment 129113


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 129121

So unique.


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 129129

Black fertile HMPK female. *Drools*


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 129137

Blue marble.


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 129145

More blue marble.


----------



## Kyurem150

Why are they so pretty Matt? I wants them all >


----------



## Skyewillow

That black HMPK girl would go well with your male, Mattsbettas!

Also, I so can't wait for that girl to get here, Aemaki!!! ^_^ <3


----------



## MattsBettas

Why do you think I like her so much lol. Thank you!


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Matt I did not need to see that website!!! I just got ten shipped to me today and I cannot afford any more! Oh well poor me lol. I hope you find some good ones. Hsppy to report all mine arrived safely, thank you, fed ex. Thanks for your warning regarding Canada post.


----------



## wah543

Deanna01 said:


> I'm not sure why they thought that, and I haven't yet had the research time to find out. I'm glad you think they'd make a good spawn pair, though. I want to go for a line of blue-eyed monsters.


 Oooohh please do breed them they would make beautiful babies


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

*Groans*
Matt DON'T YOU DARE MOST ANYMORE LINKS TO BEAUTIFUL FISH!!!!!!
You are literally killing me! Those blue marble girls are giving me the eye and pretty much yelling "you know you want me so your going to buy me!"
Not that I can afford the 30 fish I want from him!


----------



## MattsBettas

Lol. Sorry. That would certainly make it easy to do a group buy though


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Stop trying to convince me to become broke again! Plus I can't afford the shipping costs. Even in a group buy! Ahh must try to resist! But that is impossible! Back to looking at the rest of the fish on his website, 
*tries to act mad for making me look at all the beautiful creatures*
Ugh, you are just so... Convincing... Not a good person to have around lol.
*switches tabs back to tmtbettas website*
*mumbles, oh Matt why do you force me to do this*
*curses a couple times at how stupid I am for being on here still looking at the fish I probably will never be able to touch*


----------



## MattsBettas

Hahaha I am definatly a bad influence. No pressure whatsoever, if you don't want to do it then that's fine by me. Aside from my girl that's coming (thank you so much catw0man!) I probably won't get any either...

Hey, you can't deny that their pictures are nice to look at


----------



## MattsBettas

Ok guys... I am so sorry but I can't resist! I feel like the lady on youtube, the "can't hug every cat" lady... I'm the "can't have every betta" man. Lol. Ok! Here they are! Get ready for some wonderful pic spam!

View attachment 129289

Fantastic pattern.


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 129297

Just... Awesome. Blue and white is a perfect combo.


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 129305

Stunning. That orange...


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 129313

What?! You say! An orange butterfly!


----------



## Skyewillow

MattsBettas said:


> View attachment 129305
> 
> Stunning. That orange...


oh em gee!!!!!!!!! I'm in love! Curse my lack of tank space!!!


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 129321

Great white with awesome spots.


----------



## percyfyshshelley

*putting cover on iPad and going off to look at the pretty fish I already have because I do NOT need any more*


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 129329

What could be better then an orange butterfly? A black butterfly, of course!


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 129337

Multi fins on a solid white body. Amazing.


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 129345

Need I say anymore?


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 129353

Odd but awesome marble.


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 129361

Don't see many dt pk!


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 129369

Another white dotted fish!


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 129377

Like the one bb123 posted earlier, but, IMO, even nicer! 

Ok... All done (for now). Sorry if I tempted anyone! Having expensive fees in Canada is nice at times since it severely limits how many I get... lol. Jeez, and people wonder why we are so fascinated by this one species of fish :roll:.


----------



## Riverotter

It's a good thing I'm terrified to ship! Those are some very tempting fish


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Lol, I'm fine with shipping, just terrified of transshippers. Afraid of a miscommunication or something, lol.

This thread gives me lots of notifications but it is addicting........ D:


----------



## Senshine

AyalaCookiejar said:


> Lol, I'm fine with shipping, just terrified of transshippers. Afraid of a miscommunication or something, lol.
> 
> This thread gives me lots of notifications but it is addicting........ D:


I'm terrified of both! The transhipper here is really not great with communicating and I'm scared the fish will arrive dead. Plus I'm kinda scared of the shipping costs! :lol: 
I'm pretty sure it will all be worth it in the end for me, though :-D


----------



## Riverotter

LOL The shipping costs are certainly scary! But my local PO does NOT have a good track record with packages for me. At the very least, it will take a day longer to get to me then it should, and hopefully that's the worst that will happen to it! I'd need to rent a PO Box and that would make it REALLY expensive


----------



## Skyewillow

shipping costs are the really scary part. Most of the trans shippers are good about keeping in contact, so it's not so bad.

Riverotter- Personal jinx! ;-)


----------



## Senshine

If I didn't have to pay between 50-60$ for shipping I could get 3-4 more fish! It's so not fair haha.
Oh and then theres the $10/fish which sucks too..


----------



## Skyewillow

my girls cost me about $67 total, including shipping


----------



## Senshine

:shock:For multiple fish? Getting one $20 fish here with shipping would cost me around $90 with shipping :-(


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Yes it's crazy, which is how I justify getting several at a time, but of course that does cost more too, 10 bucks more for each fish. The shipment I just got cost almost 200 for shipping fed ex. I think I'm done with aquabid for a while!


----------



## Senshine

I'm trying to calculate how much I can spend on each fish and how many I can get before I bid, but time runs out so fast s: How much did hung charge you for shipping?


----------



## Skyewillow

Senshine said:


> :shock:For multiple fish? Getting one $20 fish here with shipping would cost me around $90 with shipping :-(


I bought 2 females for $15 each.
+ $5 ea for the thailand shipping
+ $28 for trans shipper fees, materials, and priority shipping.

(so actually $68, but yea.)

That's why my fiance doesn't want me buying imports any more, they're too expensive, and we can't really afford it unless I get lucky and get a huge order of plushes in.


----------



## aemaki09

It cost me $63.20 to get 6 fish shipped from Linda Olson to my door with express shipping
Then the cost of each fish, plus $5 a piece for shipping from Thailand to Linda.
I definitely would not be caught dead paying $90 in shipping for only one or two fish. Not worth the expense to me there. $63.20 is a bit much even! Lol

For anyone wondering. Here are Linda's fees:
Import fees: $1.20/fish
Handling: $2.00/fish
Shipping box: $5.00 total
Express mail: $38.00
-OR-
Priority mail: $19.00

Basically, it's $43.00 for shipping express or $24 priority (only shipping) plus $4.20 per fish. So if you import only 1 fish it's going to cost you either 47.20 or 28.20.
*not including the $5-7 a seller charges each fish from Thailand to Transhipper, or the cost of fish.

I can't imagine paying $90 for shipping alone! That's wayy out of my price range.

I'm scared to do the math on how much I spent this shipment on the fish themselves!


----------



## percyfyshshelley

I bought 10 fish and the shipping was $177, with Fed Ex. Hung charges 10/fish. No more aquabid for me for a while.

<<I'm scared to do the math on how much I spent this shipment on the fish themselves!>>
Yes, the shipping cost made me cringe, I don't even want to add the actual cost of the fish into that. Yikes.


----------



## peachii

There is a king on Aquabid i am dying for but the price is just to high. With shipping it would be over 100.00 - so no AB for me. 

One day fishy, one day.


----------



## aemaki09

percyfyshshelley said:


> I bought 10 fish and the shipping was $177, with Fed Ex. Hung charges 10/fish. No more aquabid for me for a while.
> 
> <<I'm scared to do the math on how much I spent this shipment on the fish themselves!>>
> Yes, the shipping cost made me cringe, I don't even want to add the actual cost of the fish into that. Yikes.


I ended up doing the math, total came out to $223.20 total for fish, shipping to US and shipping to my door all together, just on this shipment. I'm refusing to do the math on my other 2 shipments, I'm sure it'd come out to well over $400 total on bettas in 2 months! OMG!:shock:


----------



## Senshine

aemaki09 said:


> It cost me $63.20 to get 6 fish shipped from Linda Olson to my door with express shipping
> Then the cost of each fish, plus $5 a piece for shipping from Thailand to Linda.
> I definitely would not be caught dead paying $90 in shipping for only one or two fish. Not worth the expense to me there. $63.20 is a bit much even! Lol
> 
> For anyone wondering. Here are Linda's fees:
> Import fees: $1.20/fish
> Handling: $2.00/fish
> Shipping box: $5.00 total
> Express mail: $38.00
> -OR-
> Priority mail: $19.00
> 
> Basically, it's $43.00 for shipping express or $24 priority (only shipping) plus $4.20 per fish. So if you import only 1 fish it's going to cost you either 47.20 or 28.20.
> *not including the $5-7 a seller charges each fish from Thailand to Transhipper, or the cost of fish.
> 
> I can't imagine paying $90 for shipping alone! That's wayy out of my price range.
> 
> I'm scared to do the math on how much I spent this shipment on the fish themselves!


When shipping with priority, does it take longer for the fish to get to you? I would like to choose a cheaper shipping option but I'm not sure if it's a good idea.


----------



## Skyewillow

I get my fish via priority, and I've only had one DOA.


----------



## Senshine

I'm really not familiar with shipping so please excuse my ignorance haha.
I was reading about priority mail and it says that Priority usually arrives within 2-3 days; are priority and priority overnight two different things? If they are the same, does that mean that 2 day shipping would arrive later than 2 days?


----------



## Skyewillow

over night is just that, you get it the next morning.

priority takes 2-3 days usually. My DTEE shipped Monday, I got him Wednesday morning.


----------



## Senshine

So it is okay to not use overnight shipping? Or would that only be the case for people in the US?


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Im sure you've heard the horror stories about fish being shipped via Canada Post. I'm in a small town so I don't even risk it, I just go fed ex. If you're in a city you may have better luck, but honestly I'd go fed ex if you can.


----------



## Deanna01

Look at this amazing gold mask on this guy!


----------



## Skyewillow

wow! I love his mask! <3


----------



## Deanna01

It's stunning, yeah. I've never seen anything like that. If I had more room, I'd snatch him up.


----------



## Senshine

percyfyshshelley said:


> Im sure you've heard the horror stories about fish being shipped via Canada Post. I'm in a small town so I don't even risk it, I just go fed ex. If you're in a city you may have better luck, but honestly I'd go fed ex if you can.


I am definitely going to go with FedEx, did you use the overnight shipping?


----------



## Fenghuang

Nice looking girl. But $100? Really?

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1369435326


----------



## Fenghuang

I love those pectoral fins.

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1369572859


----------



## Skyewillow

Wow, Feng! You find some of the NICEST fish!


----------



## keepsmiling

Wow, now him I love! :love2:


----------



## Fenghuang

I can only look. *sigh* Thank you, Skye.

More guys I like.

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1369435574









Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1369435310









Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1369756169









Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1369435474


----------



## crowntaillove3

His pectorals are so... so... cute! That is just the best adjective that I can find to describe him!


----------



## Viva

Fenghuang said:


> I love those pectoral fins.
> 
> Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1369572859


I just died. :shock:


----------



## crowntaillove3

Lol


----------



## Fenghuang

crowntaillove3 said:


> His pectorals are so... so... cute! That is just the best adjective that I can find to describe him!


I know, right? Forget EEs, somone should start breeding a line with multicoloured pectoral fins.


----------



## crowntaillove3

SOOOOOOOOO true! I'm inspired to do something now... Everyone, check the contest section as soon as a SM tells me that I can start a contest of bettas with colored pectorals!


----------



## Viva

Fenghuang said:


> I know, right? Forget EEs, somone should start breeding a line with multicoloured pectoral fins.


For sure...I've never been fond of EE's to begin with but I LOVE pectorals with some color to them! My HMPK has 1/2 maroon pectorals, the outer edges are clear though. So cute!


----------



## Fenghuang

My CT, Barti, had black pectorals speckled with little bits of metallic gold. They shimmer and look really pretty, but are impossible to photograph.


----------



## Senshine

Fenghuang said:


> I love those pectoral fins.
> 
> Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1369572859


His pectoral fins remind me of a pinwheel :lol:


----------



## Deanna01

Some breeder, please tell me, because I don't have the experience to know, but the boy I posted about:









And the girl Feng posted about:









Would those make an amazing breeding pair, or not a good one at all? I'm not going to get them, because I just can't let myself get so involved before I've tried out my first pair, but...wow. I would _think_ they'd be amazing together, and I'd love to hear the opinions of others.


----------



## Deanna01

There's a kind of petunia that looks _just like _that blue-and-white male's pectoral fins. You'd just _have_ to call the poor guy "Petunia," I'm afraid....


----------



## Fenghuang

Well, the girl is short fin (PK) and the boy is long fin. As long fin is dominant over short fin, the first generation will probably have all long fins. You'll get some short fin genos, so you may end up with some inconsistencies in finnage if you continue down that line. Other than that, the female is a marble (the male might be too for that matter) so who knows what surprises she'll give you. Don't know enough to really comment on their forms, but I think they would have some interesting babies.


----------



## Fenghuang

I posted that boy the page before you too btw. xD We seem to have the same tastes.


----------



## Deanna01

LOL! I'm sorry, Feng! I try hard to keep up with this thread, but I must have missed some! You do find gorgeous fish, and yes, I love your taste!


----------



## Fenghuang

Don't be sorry. It's understandable with how fast thread moves. And it's not like I have a claim on any of the fish. xD I was justing pointing out how our preference in colours and patterns seem to be similar.


----------



## Senshine

So the yellow girl that I had fallen in love with and Catwoman bid on, I think I will be getting her (if catwoman doesn't mind giving her up lol) so technically I am buying her. The seller said that if you buy three then you get one free, so would she count if I let him know that I'm actually the one buying the female?


----------



## Deanna01

This is one by a new seller with no feedback yet. And I'm sure that it's not considered a quality fish according to show standards, but...wow. Look at those gorgeous colors!


----------



## MattsBettas

Was the girl from TMT?


----------



## Lights106

Deanna01 said:


> This is one by a new seller with no feedback yet. And I'm sure that it's not considered a quality fish according to show standards, but...wow. Look at those gorgeous colors!



. . . .My heart pretty much stopped when I saw this. mg:


----------



## Senshine

MattsBettas said:


> Was the girl from TMT?


If you're talking to me, the girl was from 3Dbetta


----------



## Deanna01

Here's the link, Lights! Like I said, the person doesn't have any feedback yet. But then again, everyone has to start somewhere! I've now bought...20 fish, I think, off Aquabid, and only have a feedback rating of 2. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1369993905


----------



## Deanna01

The BIN is only $25 on her, so you wouldn't be risking a ton, at least....


----------



## Hail0788

Omg! How cute is she!


----------



## Lights106

Deanna01 said:


> Here's the link, Lights! Like I said, the person doesn't have any feedback yet. But then again, everyone has to start somewhere! I've now bought...20 fish, I think, off Aquabid, and only have a feedback rating of 2.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1369993905



:'( crying. Yes, yes I am. Thank you bronchitis for making me a baby this week. No room/money. CURSE YOU BILLS!!!


----------



## Fenghuang

He's an explosion of red.

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1369845364


----------



## Kithy

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1369557372
I'm dying D: I want this one so badly for my male. Grah.


----------



## aemaki09

Fenghuang said:


> I love those pectoral fins.
> 
> Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1369572859


Oops! Just bought this guy before I saw him here, I hope nobody was planning on bidding :/


----------



## MattsBettas

Order her! She is beautiful, has nice form, and is a good price as well!


----------



## percyfyshshelley

@senshine, yes it was overnight via fed ex. Fish left thailand on Sunday, shipped from transhipper on tuesday, and arrived in my town at about 10 am on Wednesday, not bad.


----------



## Kithy

I hate it when they don't list a buy it now price on them D: Bid only whyyyyyy


----------



## Fenghuang

aemaki09 said:


> Oops! Just bought this guy before I saw him here, I hope nobody was planning on bidding :/


You're going to be Catw0man of the United States, Aemaki. xD I'm green with envy...


----------



## ravenwinds

Ah man! I was going to bid on pinwheels! Should have bid earlier but I had doctor appointment...that makes 3 ....
I have to find the perfect blue/yellow hmpk. I want a clear & clean yellow...not a muddy mustard gas.


----------



## MattsBettas

Like this? I should have fry kinda like this (but better) later this year...

View attachment 130041


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 130105

I wonder if he will stay like this?


----------



## percyfyshshelley

I just got a betta from that seller (3D) and he is gorgeous! The one you posted is also very gorgeous.


----------



## aemaki09

Fenghuang said:


> You're going to be Catw0man of the United States, Aemaki. xD I'm green with envy...


No this is my last shipment for a while, I can't afford it much longer lol 




ravenwinds said:


> Ah man! I was going to bid on pinwheels! Should have bid earlier but I had doctor appointment...that makes 3 ....
> I have to find the perfect blue/yellow hmpk. I want a clear & clean yellow...not a muddy mustard gas.


I'm sorry
If you really want him that bad, I'll contact the seller and let him know you want to pay for him and to have him shipped wherever you want..PM me if you want to go that route. He sure would pair up perfectly with that blue/grey girl I bought though


----------



## MattsBettas

Aemaki you should just breed him and then sell pin wheel pectoral fish to us all! 

11 hours until I know if that girl was won for me... Should know by the time I wake up!


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Fingers crossed for ya Matt!


----------



## aemaki09

I just came across a buyer on AB that has bought 353 bettas in the last 6 months, 43 in the past week and 800 total since 2011, all bettas mostly HMPK, and all buys no sales I've seen! Holy crap man! I wish I could afford that!


----------



## aemaki09

MattsBettas said:


> View attachment 130105
> 
> I wonder if he will stay like this?


Probably not, he may not deviate from it much, but things will change on him a bit at the least.

Adorable fish though!


----------



## Kithy

How exactly does Aquabid work anyway? The fishy I'm looking at has no info on how much shipping is and I'm confused :<


----------



## Skyewillow

Kithy, is he in the US or International? That makes a huge difference. If he's international, there's an export fee, and an import fee, handling fees, materials, and then shipping to you


----------



## Kithy

Skyewillow said:


> Kithy, is he in the US or International? That makes a huge difference. If he's international, there's an export fee, and an import fee, handling fees, materials, and then shipping to you


International :<


----------



## Skyewillow

that's why there's no shipping price, it all depends on the trans shipper that you end up using


----------



## Kithy

Ahh alrighty. Well for a first time on this stuff I think I may just buy from a US seller and see how this all goes :X Nervous.


----------



## ravenwinds

Aemaki: no...I did really want him but I was more cursing myself for not quickly getting him. Like Matt said, breed him and sell pinwheels to all of us! I was just bit bummed because, first there was a gorgeous "super gold" (not like the 2 he's selling now), then there was the farmfish66 that paradorn took to Singapore as I was winning his auction (looked a lot like pinwheels or your boy that started the desire to get a cutie like them)...and then me waiting too long on Pinwheels, LOL!
Maybe I should take my own advice...obviously the universe says I should wait awhile.


----------



## Senshine

ravenwinds said:


> Aemaki: no...I did really want him but I was more cursing myself for not quickly getting him. Like Matt said, breed him and sell pinwheels to all of us! I was just bit bummed because, first there was a gorgeous "super gold" (not like the 2 he's selling now), then there was the farmfish66 that paradorn took to Singapore as I was winning his auction (looked a lot like pinwheels or your boy that started the desire to get a cutie like them)...and then me waiting too long on Pinwheels, LOL!
> Maybe I should take my own advice...obviously the universe says I should wait awhile.


I really do feel like sometimes there is something saying that its not the time to bid, so I do believe it is for a reason. For me with that yellow one, I think it was so that catwoman could bid on it because I probably wouldn't have even though I really feel a need to have her. I'm hoping she won't be too torn letting me have her but if they make pretty babies I will share!


----------



## Starchild21

I think I've fallen in love with this guy!


----------



## Fenghuang

Holy cow, that's a beautiful fish. You should get him!


----------



## keepsmiling

That's weird, why do they show him out of the water?:-(
I never heard back from the seller, so it looks like I will be getting the dragon with the excess scales on his eyes. It's all good, he will fit right in around here.;-)


----------



## Deanna01

I am utterly crazy about this female. She has the prettiest pattern on her fins....









I love her coppery gold eyes to match her scales, too. Here's her listing: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1369576811


----------



## Deanna01

I also like this "corn gold," though I really hate it when sellers don't say whether a fish is male or female (and this one doesn't). Especially with the plakats, I have a hard time telling still!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1369840633


----------



## Starchild21

Fenghuang said:


> Holy cow, that's a beautiful fish. You should get him!


Sadly I can't  I have no room and I'm not to keen on shipping fish to Australia just yet.


----------



## Fenghuang

keepsmiling said:


> That's weird, why do they show him out of the water?:-(
> I never heard back from the seller, so it looks like I will be getting the dragon with the excess scales on his eyes. It's all good, he will fit right in around here.;-)


He's probably a giant. A lot of sellers that are selling giants take them out and lay them next to a ruler to show their size as proof.


----------



## MattsBettas

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1369400329

Two minutes!!!

Edit: Catw0man got her! Yay!


----------



## Deanna01

Grats on the win!


----------



## Fenghuang

Is it your yellow girl, Matt? Congratulations!


----------



## Deanna01

Here's another boy whose big ears look like flower petals...


----------



## Deanna01

This guy looks just like tie-dye!


----------



## Fenghuang

Oooh. Look at all the colours!

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370011988









Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370050776









Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370050025









Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370048928









Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370050956









Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370050501









Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370049499


----------



## Skyewillow

I love that one with the blue stripe down that one fella's back! too awesome!


----------



## Catw0man

MattsBettas said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1369400329
> 
> Two minutes!!!
> 
> Edit: Catw0man got her! Yay!


YAY!!! lol


----------



## Senshine

I won this pretty girl last night!:








I was starting to think that maybe I shouldn't get her, but I'm really happy I did :-D


----------



## crowntaillove3

MattsBettas said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1369400329
> 
> Two minutes!!!
> 
> Edit: Catw0man got her! Yay!


She HAS to be a sibling to a male that I posted earlier on this thread. They are by the same seller, and they are IDENTICAL!


----------



## JellOh

-sigh- just look at him.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370052557


----------



## JellOh

Here's a better picture


----------



## Deanna01

Our friend Chard has a beautiful male up who has the same type of fin markings as the black copper girl I posted a few days ago. Sigh. I wish I was farther ahead in knowing more about breeding. It seems like those two would make for such an interesting spawn, with those markings!









Here's the girl again, so no one has to search back to find her. I am utterly in love with her...


----------



## keepsmiling

Trying to get this guy. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Signature Farms

Trying to get a few guys on AB myself! Just so everyone knows, my AB handle is also SignatureFarms!


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 131345

That blue spot.


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 131353

I might talk to catw0man about her... I'll pay for this black girl of course but I could save a lot on shipping...


----------



## peachii

Chard's boy is beautiful!! 

Beautiful! Pink and black spotted, what more could you ask for?


----------



## aemaki09

ravenwinds said:


> Aemaki: no...I did really want him but I was more cursing myself for not quickly getting him. Like Matt said, breed him and sell pinwheels to all of us! I was just bit bummed because, first there was a gorgeous "super gold" (not like the 2 he's selling now), then there was the farmfish66 that paradorn took to Singapore as I was winning his auction (looked a lot like pinwheels or your boy that started the desire to get a cutie like them)...and then me waiting too long on Pinwheels, LOL!
> Maybe I should take my own advice...obviously the universe says I should wait awhile.


Haha okay! 
The thing with AB is, if you find one you have to have, then you're going to have to bid right then. I've had fish snapped out from under me way too many times. 


Has anyone else noticed that farmfish66 is putting his BIN's lower than the auction starting price? Or atleast he has been recently.
I got one of my males for $20.00 when his auction start price was $30!
You all should definitely all keep an eye out for that with him, l loved the idea of saving $10 on him more than I loved the boy!


----------



## ravenwinds

Just be careful with farmfish66....Paradorn is a great seller usually but he said he was moving to Singapore and had already moved that blue/yellow I had won.....I bet he's attempting to liquidate stock still in Thailand (hopefully) and that's probably why he has the BIN lower than bid price....I think that his "new handle" might be bettagenetic (the name of his website for at least 1 year...however long I've been purchasing off AB)....could be wrong though.


----------



## aemaki09

ravenwinds said:


> Just be careful with farmfish66....Paradorn is a great seller usually but he said he was moving to Singapore and had already moved that blue/yellow I had won.....I bet he's attempting to liquidate stock still in Thailand (hopefully) and that's probably why he has the BIN lower than bid price....I think that his "new handle" might be bettagenetic (the name of his website for at least 1 year...however long I've been purchasing off AB)....could be wrong though.


Your correct about the handle and website. I haven't had any issues with purchasing from him yet.
I wonder how that makes sense though, not calling anyone a liar, I'm just confused as to how is he still going to sell in Singapore if he couldn't send you that betta from there?


----------



## tilli94

Oh my god!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1369636630
View attachment 131945


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I know that this doesn't EXACTLY go along with this thread but I don't want to make a new one just for this question, lol.

I am so confused at how transhipping works. I'd love to order a HMPK from a breeder in Indonesia (the breeder sends shipments through Olsen (can't remember the name!) once a month) but I'm terrified of a miscommunication or something.

The one time I did email the transhipper asking about shipping prices, I never received a reply.


----------



## Kyurem150

This is what I got from Linda:
Your shipping options for 1 betta here will be: Express Mail _(a 2 day delivery to your ZIP code),_ and Priority Mail _(a 2 to 3 day delivery, but with no guaranteed delivery date)_.  
*Express Mail: * Import fees @ $1.20 / handling $2 / shipping box $5 / Express Mail $35 / total $45.20  
*Priority Mail: * Import fees @ $1.20 / handling $2 / shipping box $5 / Priority Mail $14 / total $24.20 

For each additional betta you can figure on $4.20 for Express of $3.50 for Priority
 

But this is for my zip code so just email her. She replied rather fast.


----------



## aemaki09

Kyurem150 said:


> This is what I got from Linda:
> Your shipping options for 1 betta here will be: Express Mail _(a 2 day delivery to your ZIP code),_ and Priority Mail _(a 2 to 3 day delivery, but with no guaranteed delivery date)_.
> *Express Mail: * Import fees @ $1.20 / handling $2 / shipping box $5 / Express Mail $35 / total $45.20
> *Priority Mail: * Import fees @ $1.20 / handling $2 / shipping box $5 / Priority Mail $14 / total $24.20
> 
> For each additional betta you can figure on $4.20 for Express of $3.50 for Priority
> 
> 
> But this is for my zip code so just email her. She replied rather fast.



Those are pretty similar to the prices I've got from her except it was $4.20 per fish regaurdless of priority or express.
Some transhippers only do express though, so be careful of who you choose for him/them to go through

She was having some family problems a couple monta ago so that may be why you didn't hear from her, but basically for importing fish, you pay 2 people, the seller for the fish and shipping to the US, let them know which Transhipper you want them to go through, then e-mail the Transhipper, post something in the title about having fish go to them, then in the e-mail tell them how many, what date, name and address, and from which sellers they are coming from and they will respond back with your total and what e-mail to send it to.

I was extremely worried about what I needed to do the first time and was extremely annoyed by the Transhipper I had chosen (Julie tran) because she refused to get back to me until the day before the fish arrived and didn't ask for payment till the day of. Linda is a much better option in my book, I've never had any issues with her response time or getting information back quickly.


----------



## Viva

He has some very pretty coloring! And those dark blue eyes...gorgeous!


----------



## Janan

Linda is the best!


----------



## Skyewillow

Kyurem150 said:


> This is what I got from Linda:
> Your shipping options for 1 betta here will be: Express Mail _(a 2 day delivery to your ZIP code),_ and Priority Mail _(a 2 to 3 day delivery, but with no guaranteed delivery date)_.
> *Express Mail: * Import fees @ $1.20 / handling $2 / shipping box $5 / Express Mail $35 / total $45.20
> *Priority Mail: * Import fees @ $1.20 / handling $2 / shipping box $5 / Priority Mail $14 / total $24.20
> 
> For each additional betta you can figure on $4.20 for Express of $3.50 for Priority
> 
> 
> But this is for my zip code so just email her. She replied rather fast.


These are the same prices I got too from Linda when I bought my girls.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver

Kyurem150 said:


> This is what I got from Linda:
> Your shipping options for 1 betta here will be: Express Mail _(a 2 day delivery to your ZIP code),_ and Priority Mail _(a 2 to 3 day delivery, but with no guaranteed delivery date)_.
> *Express Mail: * Import fees @ $1.20 / handling $2 / shipping box $5 / Express Mail $35 / total $45.20
> *Priority Mail: * Import fees @ $1.20 / handling $2 / shipping box $5 / Priority Mail $14 / total $24.20
> 
> For each additional betta you can figure on $4.20 for Express of $3.50 for Priority
> 
> 
> But this is for my zip code so just email her. She replied rather fast.


I'm getting three fish from her. Shipping is so pricey x] I'm debating on using Priority since I live in SoCal and it's pretty warm here.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Can you pay her ahead of time to make sure your fish isn't held because of a miscommunication? PayPal?


----------



## Skyewillow

I used priority, and I paid ahead of time. Just make sure you've won your auctions first.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Lol I'm actually talking to the breeder on FB, not AB


----------



## Skyewillow

there ya go, then!


----------



## Kyurem150

Look at this orange butterfly pattern female! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1369579203


----------



## keepsmiling

I like her, she will actually talk to you on the phone.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver

Skyewillow said:


> I used priority, and I paid ahead of time. Just make sure you've won your auctions first.


Lol. These are my first imports and I am really excited. This is the girl, her fins are a bit short, but I really like her color.


----------



## Skyewillow

She called me like 10 minutes after I first emailed her! ^_^


----------



## Skyewillow

DoctorWhoLuver said:


> Lol. These are my first imports and I am really excited. This is the girl, her fins are a bit short, but I really like her color.


I really like her!


----------



## keepsmiling

I won both the black and platinum and the light blue and red! Congrats to all who won also!


----------



## AquaKai

I'm in love:








The best part, from an American=No $30+to ship

Hopefully I'll be able to convince my mother that he would make a great addition to the family;-)


----------



## aemaki09

AquaKai said:


> I'm in love:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best part, from an American=No $30+to ship
> 
> Hopefully I'll be able to convince my mother that he would make a great addition to the family;-)


Is he from fishlover007? He's a great seller! And the Transhipper in FL, chances are that he is actually an import that someone didnt want to pay for shipping on. You're getting a great deal


----------



## ravenwinds

Definitely go with Linda Olson...she is awesome. Half the time I pay her ahead of time, the other half I've usually forgotten how many are coming so I end up paying her after they arrive. Once, she kept my bettas a week so I could combine 2 shipments (a couple of months ago, her ship dates got messed up and she ended up with back to back shipments)...her room/board for my 4 bettas was, I think, less than 10$ for 1 week. Another time, I totally spaced everything AND was having smartphone issues (only access to online/email)...so ended up paying her late and she boarded my bettas over the 3day weekend for free so the poor things wouldn't have to spend weekend in a box @ PO....she is The Best!
The one & only time I used Julie (tran?)...she didn't contact me until day after fish were to arrive (this was only my 2nd transhipper experience so I was very anal about the whole thing, emailed her first time before I won auction!), AND then, after paying her for Express shipping, I had a COD of $9.65 when USPS delivered package!


----------



## MattsBettas

The orange parts of him look like a sunset.


----------



## ravenwinds

Aemaki: exactly my point! Can't call him a liar, but if he's going to continue his business, why couldn't he ship betta from Singapore...there are other sellers from Singapore.
I had same thought as you...and I've bought, if memory serves correctly, 6-8 bettas from him in the last year. He is usually very reliable and a great seller.

I just got email from him through AB offering a "female copper gold for he as apology"...his English isn't so good but I think he offered me this female as an apology for "losing" the male in auction that I won. I really hope he wasn't offering this copper gold as a "mate" for the male (in apology for the snafu) since the boy I won was mostly white w/blue and clear yellow markings.

Very odd situation...


----------



## LizbethDawn

These six have been up for a while I and I want them so bad. I don't know why I like white bettas so much honestly lol








The town the breeder is in is on the way from Georgia to California and I'm SO tempted to just email her and ask if I can pay for them now and just pick them up since I'm moving the other fish too.


----------



## keepsmiling

They are gorgeous. I love the white bettas.


----------



## MattsBettas

Lizbeth- DO IT!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Matt is an enabler  lol. I love white bettas too, they are gorgeous girls! I actually like lighter colored bettas in general...

Btw, I don't understand how Linda keeps everyone's fish all straight. Like, which address to send them to and which PayPal account each payment is coming from 0_0


----------



## LizbethDawn

Woah I just looked at their price and it's starting bid at $100. Maybe that's why they've been up so long.


----------



## MattsBettas

Ahh nevermind. Lol.


----------



## LizbethDawn

Yea lol. I'll just have to keep watching for white females. I want to do a sorority with dark sand and dark silk plants and then a bunch of all white females.


----------



## MattsBettas

White is a color I would love to work with one day... One day.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I always felt like if I got one of those pretty pure white bettas that I would get him or her dirty, haha.


----------



## MattsBettas

Lol. They are so pure and beautiful. I would feel bad to spawn them and have their fins ripped.


----------



## MattsBettas

Bump?


----------



## LizbethDawn

Y'all really have done it. I'm pretty sure I'm gonna have a ton of white bettas when I get settled. I used to avoid aquabid as much as possible and now I stalk it for white bettas.


----------



## ravenwinds

There sure are some gorgeous white ones...whether they are white cellophane, white dragons, white platinums.....it always surprises me how many names they come up with to call white!
At the moment, I only have 1 white: a female HM opaque white with very little iridescence...she is extraordinary...


----------



## Atena

I just ordered my first betta on aquabids... 



















isn't she a pretty little princess!

I am so excited, she ships on June 18th.

Atena


----------



## aemaki09

I just recieved and e-mail from "pinwheel's" owner thAt said this
_oh my god 555 i Send us wrong.

i'm sorry so much my friend

Thanks So much ...

ball Showroombetta_

Does this mean he is sending a betta besides pinwheels? If so I am requesting a refund and asking for a refund


----------



## aemaki09

Oops sorry!! Double post!


----------



## Senshine

I hate that there is such a language barrier, but it does sound like he may have sent you the wrong one. 
I have one female that I've won so far, and another two that I kinda want to bid on, but I have a while before the next shipment (June 17th) so I don't want to bid one as many as I can afford then find some others I really like during that time..


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

She's gorgeous, Atena!


----------



## Senshine

I'm really liking these two girls but I think they will end up marbling or changing color in some way and I'm not sure that I'm interested in that :-?


----------



## keepsmiling

Congrats Atena, very beautiful!


----------



## Atena

Thank you.


----------



## Atena

Senshine, they are beautiful, but I would worry about the marbling too.


----------



## Deanna01

Lizbeth, look at this gorgeous white! $80 BIN, though. :-/









Honestly, $100 isn't so bad for six girls, and it's nice for a sorority that they've probably been raised together.


----------



## Deanna01

Aemaki, I'd be sure to tell the trans-shipper what happened so that you don't end up paying shipping to you for a fish you don't want. It wouldn't be the trans-shipper's fault.

Is he going to send Pinwheels along in the next shipment? I hope so!


----------



## keepsmiling

Wow,that's a beautiful white. Is that what they call "big ears"? The one in my avatar was my last betta years ago, his name was Zen. He was amazing.


----------



## Deanna01

Yeah, she's a "big ears" or "elephant ears" or "dumbo." I've seen them called all of those. Here is her listing: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1369742687


----------



## Deanna01

Oh, my gosh! Look at this girl! She is so beautiful! There's a bidding war going on her (she's currently at $51), and I'm not surprised.


----------



## keepsmiling

Gorgeous! The females seem to get prettier all the time.


----------



## Fenghuang

Love the colour combo.

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370260763


----------



## Fenghuang

And this guy too.

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370187964


----------



## Fenghuang

What the heck is a "proven pair" of bettas? Wouldn't it only be appropriate to apply the term to fish that won't try to kill each other when they're not breeding and can actually coexist? 

Also, they're sibling HMPKs? Aren't both the male and female's fins a bit too long? And the guy almost looks veiltail.

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1369796615


----------



## Skyewillow

Proven means that both fish have been successfully bred.


----------



## Fenghuang

I see. I always thought it only applied to fish like cichlids that get along and guard their nest together though.


----------



## Skyewillow

it applies to pretty much anything people breed.

I've seen ads for "proven" rabbit pairs/trios


----------



## Viva

Deanna01 said:


> Oh, my gosh! Look at this girl! She is so beautiful! There's a bidding war going on her (she's currently at $51), and I'm not surprised.



Yeah I posted her a few days ago when I saw her. Her black chin just puts me over the top! I really, really want her but I don't want to spend that much money. Plus I would feel guilty getting such a gorgeous fish and not breeding her to make more beauties!


----------



## Deanna01

LOL! I never can keep up with this thread well enough to keep from double-posting! But yes, she is a beauty!


----------



## Viva

Deanna01 said:


> LOL! I never can keep up with this thread well enough to keep from double-posting! But yes, she is a beauty!



Hehe, its okay. I'm sure NO ONE minds seeing her beauty twice


----------



## crowntaillove3

LOL, I sure don't!


----------



## madmonahan

OH MY GOSH...http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1369823615


----------



## Deanna01

This girl is interesting to me only because I hadn't seen a copper marble before.


----------



## crowntaillove3

Ohhhh... I WANT A SORRORITY!!!! If only all of the fish in my 15 would die so that I could start one. LOL, I would NEVER want that to happen.


----------



## Deanna01

I keep going back to look at this guy. He is really gorgeous. You should watch the video of him, too. He moves beautifully: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1369926613


----------



## aemaki09

Deanna01 said:


> Aemaki, I'd be sure to tell the trans-shipper what happened so that you don't end up paying shipping to you for a fish you don't want. It wouldn't be the trans-shipper's fault.
> 
> Is he going to send Pinwheels along in the next shipment? I hope so!


I already paid the Transhipper and seller, so I don't have a choice in receiving it now. I don't want to confuse Linda and tell her to keep one fish that is already on it's way to her. I'll just have to find out on Wednesday if it's the right one or not, the seller refuses to e-mail me back.
You can bet I will be bringing this up with PayPal and Aquabid if the seller doesn't refund me.
I didn't want a 7th fish, I bought him because he was gorgeous and unique. Not just any run of the mill fish will make up for it.


----------



## Deanna01

Hm. Well, honestly, I would still let Linda know. She may have had it happen with this seller before, and if it keeps continuing, she may want to decide not to do business with him. I'll bet there are some people who would not want to pay the transshipping even though it wasn't the transshipper's fault!


----------



## aemaki09

Deanna01 said:


> Hm. Well, honestly, I would still let Linda know. She may have had it happen with this seller before, and if it keeps continuing, she may want to decide not to do business with him. I'll bet there are some people who would not want to pay the transshipping even though it wasn't the transshipper's fault!


I agree. But we don't know for a fact that it is the wrong fish and the seller has 100% positive feedback so I want to wait it out


----------



## Atena

does anyone know what OHM stands for onthe ads as in "SALAMANDER *OHM* MALE PIC Will Ship International" or "BLUE FIRE DRAGON *OHM *MALE"

I know it is probably a dumb question, but I am having a blonde moment.

Atena


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver

I believe it stands for Over Half Moon  We all have those moments lol x]


----------



## Fenghuang

Over halfmoon. It's a betta with a greater than 180 degree spread.


----------



## Atena

oh! I knew it was something simple. LOL thank you.


----------



## Hail0788

I'm in love! She is super cute!


----------



## Chard56

Atena said:


> does anyone know what OHM stands for onthe ads as in "SALAMANDER *OHM* MALE PIC Will Ship International" or "BLUE FIRE DRAGON *OHM *MALE"
> 
> I know it is probably a dumb question, but I am having a blonde moment.
> 
> Atena


I just noticed that I've been selling my Red Gold "Fire" Dragons for the last 6 months and now Patsayawan is selling "Fire" Dragons. They don't look like they are on fire though and Hopdiggity is selling Silver Fire Dragon females for $25 that look like my $8 ones. Really?


----------



## LittleBettaFish

This is a nice male. He says he would like to come home with his female and be spoiled with blackworms.


----------



## Atena

Chard, I suppose it is whatever it is worth to you... sorry.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Does this fish look as if he has a bit of RT gene?


----------



## Senshine

There are some of Aquastars fish that I would like to bid on but their auctions don't work for me o.0
Here is a screen cap of what all the auctions look like:


----------



## LizbethDawn

Aha hail she looks like a bumble bee that's too cute!


----------



## aemaki09

Chard-- I noticed the same thing a couple weeks ago. Even though they don't look much alike, I would feel kind of honored that people like your branding enough to want to copy it. It does suck though. Being one to come up with the original and having others follow suit.
Maybe you should raise your prices 




Also wanted to add that I've had the most negative experience ever with the seller _showroombetta _this import round. I will NEVER purchase from him again.
First he tells me he made a mistake - when I ask him what the mistake was, he tells me that he thought the fish was to be sent on June 27th rather than May 27th (today). This aggravated me so badly! I replied to him saying something along the lines of, so I have to pay for transhipping services again because you can't get something out on time? He had 5 days notice, which I know, isn't the best amt of time, but I made it clear that he should be sent to Linda on May 27th like 6 times because he asked that many times.
After I send my last reply to him I then e-mailed the transhipper that I would only be receiving 6 bettas rather than the 7 I had paid for, just so she didn't go searching around for the 7th and not find it. I got a reply from her and everything was good for that.
But now, again, I get another e-mail from the seller saying that I misunderstood, the betta was sent yesterday and that he should be to me in 2-3 days.

Why go through all the hassle of telling me that he made a mistake and I wasn't getting the betta this shipment, when in reality he had already sent it before letting me know!?

I'm glad I'm goingn to be getting him (if in fact it is the correct fish because he did at one point say he sent me wrong something) but holy crap, what an anxiety filled hassle.


Just wanted to put this experience out there so that you guys could make your own choices as to whether you'd like to buy from him or not.

I'll find out wednesday/thursday whether or not I have the correct fsh.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

The language barrier gets to me. Really. I've met some very nice breeders from overseas but they can be very hard to understand.

Also, I think Chard's bettas are amazing and could probably be sold for more but I am thankful that I was able to get 4 of his girls for a very decent price, and without transhipping, I saved even more. Plus, all 4 of my girls are still doing amazing and of the 3 I got from a different breeder, I only have 1 left.

I think I might just stick to American breeders and pet store fish for right now, since I only have pet fish and I don't breed. Plus, I feel bad for those little pet store fish because they're in tiny cups  at least the AB fish are in good care.

But I would not purchase girls for a sorority from pet stores. It's the only reason I've ever bought from breeders, anyways.


----------



## LizbethDawn

I only look at US breeders fish because transhipping scares me and it's more money. That and I would rather support the breeders here in hopes that we'll see more with nice fish.


----------



## Chard56

aemaki09 said:


> Chard-- I noticed the same thing a couple weeks ago. Even though they don't look much alike, I would feel kind of honored that people like your branding enough to want to copy it. It does suck though. Being one to come up with the original and having others follow suit.
> Maybe you should raise your prices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also wanted to add that I've had the most negative experience ever with the seller _showroombetta _this import round. I will NEVER purchase from him again.
> First he tells me he made a mistake - when I ask him what the mistake was, he tells me that he thought the fish was to be sent on June 27th rather than May 27th (today). This aggravated me so badly! I replied to him saying something along the lines of, so I have to pay for transhipping services again because you can't get something out on time? He had 5 days notice, which I know, isn't the best amt of time, but I made it clear that he should be sent to Linda on May 27th like 6 times because he asked that many times.
> After I send my last reply to him I then e-mailed the transhipper that I would only be receiving 6 bettas rather than the 7 I had paid for, just so she didn't go searching around for the 7th and not find it. I got a reply from her and everything was good for that.
> But now, again, I get another e-mail from the seller saying that I misunderstood, the betta was sent yesterday and that he should be to me in 2-3 days.
> 
> Why go through all the hassle of telling me that he made a mistake and I wasn't getting the betta this shipment, when in reality he had already sent it before letting me know!?
> 
> I'm glad I'm goingn to be getting him (if in fact it is the correct fish because he did at one point say he sent me wrong something) but holy crap, what an anxiety filled hassle.
> 
> 
> Just wanted to put this experience out there so that you guys could make your own choices as to whether you'd like to buy from him or not.
> 
> I'll find out wednesday/thursday whether or not I have the correct fsh.


I don't mind that they use my term or name for a certain color, I just think it's funny. That has happened several times. I had a spawn of Blue Halfmoon Plakats a few years ago and half of them had Blue and Red finnage with a Black egding. Hence, Blue Devils. Anytime I have a Betta with the base color with Red in the finnage and a Black edge I consider that a Devil. What was funny was that for a while after I was selling my Blue Devils other breeders were selling anything with Red Wash as a Devil. In something of a defense for the mix-up I can understand from the sellers viewpoint in that it is hard, at least for me being the only one to deal with every single buyer by myself; to keep track of all the ones sold and the different names. Especially when I get 2 or 3 buyers in the same week with same first names or similar usernames and then there's their forum name when I sell to a forum member. If they use a friend or family members paypal account or I cashed their check or money order and where did I write that down. OMG!!! I need a better system but I wouldn't know where to start.


----------



## Atena

Yes you do. 

Maybe you are just very good at coming up with good names?

Imitation is after all, the highest form of flattery.


----------



## Catw0man

Atena said:


> I just ordered my first betta on aquabids...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> isn't she a pretty little princess!
> 
> I am so excited, she ships on June 18th.
> 
> Atena


She's gorgeous! She looks just like my first girl that I got last month....so I know you're going to love her! Congrats!


----------



## ravenwinds

Aylacookiejar: I feel sorry for pet shop bettas too (i'm always rescuing 1 or 2 when I go to petco...they get their bettas, even the King sized ones, in a little plastic bag triangle about 3inchesx1.5inches. Then they are transferred to the cups when they get to store. I have a King betta that I had to rescue: bettas still in their triangles when I browsed through fish section and I noticed that the King sized guy could not immerse himself completely no matter how he turned in that little sac 

Deanna(sorry if spelled wrong): that beautiful white female w/blue/green fins...I was first bidder and I want to get her so bad, but I can't fathom paying over $50 for 1 fish...and that would be before transhipper costs 

Aemaki: sorry for all problems w/ Pinwheel ....I'll send positive thoughts for him arriving to you safely! I told you of difficulties w/farmfish, well now I have no idea what's coming..after sending my Pinwheel (replacement) to Singapore, he offered a copper gold female as an apology. I accepted, he wrote back "reminding" me to pay for the copper male...I wrote him, confused as I never bid on a copper from him...told him I was expecting a pair of "green syn yellow" HMPKs that I had already purchased, but I had no bids on copper male....I reminded him of the male white/yellow/blue-green that I won but he had sent to His New home in Singapore and therefore couldn't really send to me, and that he was offering the gold copper in apology for this (also questioned why he couldn't send the fish to my transhipper from Singapore). He wrote back "oh, okay. So I'll send just that pair in this shipment. Talk to you later! Paradorn."...
So, why offer a fish as apology, just to rescind offer. And you'd think he could have done a bit of research to know if I was getting any other bettas from him. Or at least offer me a betta similar to the one i won but he wasn't going to send me!


----------



## keepsmiling

I saw this guy and liked him a lot. Never kept a wild, is there anything different to know?


LittleBettaFish said:


> This is a nice male. He says he would like to come home with his female and be spoiled with blackworms.


----------



## keepsmiling

Senshine said:


> There are some of Aquastars fish that I would like to bid on but their auctions don't work for me o.0
> Here is a screen cap of what all the auctions look like:


That's weird! Aquastar's fish are nice! I wonder if it is your browser?


----------



## keepsmiling

Nice
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1369747647


----------



## tilli94

Could it be... *gasp*
View attachment 133993

A spade tail!! :-D
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Live-Fish-Female-Betta-/281112367141?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item41739a5025


----------



## MattsBettas

Sorry for raining on your parade, but that is just a young veiltail.


----------



## tilli94

Oh  I was so excited too. Oh we'll you learn something new every day  thanks


----------



## Signature Farms

keepsmiling said:


> Nice
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1369747647


Ha! That's a guy I've been bidding on! I didn't even know I won till I saw the link! Yay, he's coming home to me!


----------



## Deanna01

I love the little dots on this rose copper's fins. He looks like a dragon, too, though it doesn't say he is.









Here's his auction. Handsome guy! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370004606


----------



## Deanna01

Look at his cute little lips!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Deanna01 said:


> Look at his cute little lips!


omg. THOSE LIPS!!!


----------



## Minnieservis

I love this boy so much! If only I could get an early birthday present! Three and a half weeks to go 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370355199


----------



## crowntaillove3

Oh, if only auctions lasted that long...


----------



## Deanna01

I cannot get over how utterly unusual this fish is.


----------



## aemaki09

Deanna01 said:


> I cannot get over how utterly unusual this fish is.


God! He is GORGEOUS!!
You should get him so my urge to buy him goes away


----------



## Deanna01

I'm not getting him! I have NINE coming tomorrow! Nine! You go get him!


----------



## Minnieservis

Oh I saw him too, absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Deanna01

You'd better make your move fast! His auction only has 13 hours left! 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1369823615


----------



## crowntaillove3

It's killing me to see all of you telling each other to get one when I can't even buy from AQUABID! Oh, if only I had the freedom to get an AQUABID HMPK. LOL


----------



## LizbethDawn

I have no will power and finally signed up for an aquabids account and if they haven't got any bids I want these three from hopdiggity tomorrow.
























That last girl reminds me of a border collie for some reason lol
I'll wait to add three opaque white when I get all the way settled in CA.


----------



## Minnieservis

Lizbeth I've seen that last girl, and I love love love her!!! Get her for sure!


----------



## Minnieservis

crowntaillove3 said:


> It's killing me to see all of you telling each other to get one when I can't even buy from AQUABID! Oh, if only I had the freedom to get an AQUABID HMPK. LOL


Aww don't worry I don't even have an account yet! One day I'm gonna get a hmpk or ohmpk tho! Hopefully a koi looking one. I love uniquely marked bettas.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Guys....idk if I can say no to this male....it might make my boyfriend mad...but I don't know if I can....


----------



## aemaki09

Deanna01 said:


> I'm not getting him! I have NINE coming tomorrow! Nine! You go get him!


I have 5-6 being shipped to me tomorrow, I can't afford anymore for a while.
I'd love to get him though


----------



## LizbethDawn

And I just bought the girls It's funny because they are less than two hours away from where I am now.


----------



## crowntaillove3

Hey everyone, check out my "AquaBid Seller Thread!" please! It was inspired by this thread, and its purpose is to inform people who are planning on purchasing fish from AquaBid on how reliable, punctual, ect. the sellers are! Thanks!


----------



## keepsmiling

Is _hopdiggity_ Jennifer the transhipper? That's the beginning of her e-mail address.


----------



## LizbethDawn

Yes she is. I'm still in GA I'll be in California in literally a months time that's why I was holding off on getting my girls but I've got the means and the plan to take them with me and I liked all of them so much.


----------



## Hail0788

keepsmiling said:


> Is _hopdiggity_ Jennifer the transhipper? That's the beginning of her e-mail address.


Yes


----------



## Hail0788

I want him so bad.


----------



## crowntaillove3

Wow. Why do HMPKs have to be my favorite?!


----------



## Hail0788

She's here! Coco Chanel!


----------



## crowntaillove3

Lollollollol!!!!


----------



## Minnieservis

Hail0788 said:


> She's here! Coco Chanel!



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Catw0man

Hail0788 said:


> She's here! Coco Chanel!


So pretty!

I'm loving this male, but $50 is a little steep:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370389856


----------



## crowntaillove3

Wow. Just..... Wow.


----------



## Catw0man

3dbettas listed some more lovely ladies. Pretty girl....

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370438031


----------



## Deanna01

Oh, wow, Catwoman. That male plakat. Wow. If I had more room for males, I would snatch him up in a heartbeat!


----------



## crowntaillove3

If we had enough room for more males, AquaBid wouldn't have any fish left!!!


----------



## Senshine

I just bought this pretty girl 








And I see you bid on that pretty purple girl of Siwat's, catwoman! She is super pretty


----------



## Senshine

And I just bid on this girl, I wish I could BIN but I can't afford it s:


----------



## Catw0man

Senshine! Those are some lovely ladies!!!! Congrats! Hope you get the second one!


----------



## Fenghuang

For some reason, he makes me think of a tropical bird.

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370018655


----------



## Senshine

Thank you! 
I also just bid on this one:








and am trying to figure out if I really want this one:


----------



## Skyewillow

Wow! I hope you get her, Senshine!


----------



## Senshine

Thank you Skye  I hope the person I'm bidding against isn't on the forum s: 
I would love to bid on this girly but I'm already getting two females that have yellow s:
Shes like a cute little bumblebee!


----------



## aemaki09

Fenghuang said:


> For some reason, he makes me think of a tropical bird.
> 
> Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370018655


Did you bid on him? Someone did and I really want him, but don't want to bid against anyone on here


----------



## aemaki09

Senshine said:


> Thank you Skye  I hope the person I'm bidding against isn't on the forum s:
> I would love to bid on this girly but I'm already getting two females that have yellow s:
> Shes like a cute little bumblebee!


She is gorgeous! You should get her!


----------



## Deanna01

I wish I could see this guy's eyes better, but the black and green is gorgeous.


----------



## Skyewillow

Senshine said:


> Thank you Skye  I hope the person I'm bidding against isn't on the forum s:
> I would love to bid on this girly but I'm already getting two females that have yellow s:
> Shes like a cute little bumblebee!


my fingers are crossed for ya!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Deanna01 said:


> I wish I could see this guy's eyes better, but the black and green is gorgeous.


See, THAT is green! lol


----------



## Deanna01

Yeah, they don't even call him green! They call him copper and black!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Deanna01 said:


> Yeah, they don't even call him green! They call him copper and black!


Lol, what a skewed sense of color they have ^^ I mean, I'm sure he's a copper, but when they first named the colors did it not occur to them that green is green and not blue? Silly breeders haha


----------



## Fenghuang

The green could be iridescent. I really like it, regardless though.

He has such happy colours. Does that make any sense? xD

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1369910401


----------



## Deanna01

Yeah, it does, Feng. He looks like blue skies on a sunshiny day.


----------



## aemaki09

He's a cutie! And looks pretty young to boot! If only I still loved CT's the most!


----------



## Viva

This one is cool with the random blotches of blue, very unique!


----------



## LizbethDawn

Edit

If anyone saw that apparently a kid throwing a fit affects my reading and I understood her wrong.


----------



## Fenghuang

He sure is a handsome veiltail.

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1370064584


----------



## keepsmiling

Hail0788 said:


> She's here! Coco Chanel!


Lovely..congrats!


----------



## keepsmiling

Viva said:


> This one is cool with the random blotches of blue, very unique!


WOW!!!! He looks like he was airbrushed. Amazing!


----------



## Skyewillow

LizbethDawn said:


> Edit
> 
> If anyone saw that apparently a kid throwing a fit affects my reading and I understood her wrong.


Kids throwing a fit totally mind wipes you, and you become an animated vegetable.

-has a screaming child who wants no part of bedtime or the tv being off-


----------



## LizbethDawn

Ahaha right? That was exactly what as going on here.


Viva he looks like he has flowers on his tail


----------



## AquaKai

My word... I soooo want to get him. I have enough with PayPal... hmmm....


----------



## Fenghuang

Wow, she looks incredible.

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1369954634


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Fenghuang said:


> Wow, she looks incredible.
> 
> Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1369954634




pretty sure I have her sister lol


----------



## MattsBettas

Gotta love the names Thai breeders give their lines... http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1369896001


----------



## veggiegirl

LOL yeah I saw that boy yesterday.


----------



## Catw0man

Deanna01 said:


> Yeah, they don't even call him green! They call him copper and black!


Actually, I'd go with the description.....in certain lighting, the coppers can look greenish.....the picture is not always the most reliable way of knowing what the color is. If all my fish looked like their pictures, I'd be very happy! But there have been quite a few surprises....lol....usually it's the blue/green confusion coming into play though.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver

If I chose express shipping (which I did) will I have to sign for the package? And I definitely need to be home to receive it right? I'm just afraid that I'll be at school and would my dad need to sign the package? Also, does anyone know if Linda Olson shipped yet? Sorry for all these questions; I'm too excited XD 

Really loving this girl 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370007632


----------



## Senshine

DoctorWhoLuver said:


> If I chose express shipping (which I did) will I have to sign for the package? And I definitely need to be home to receive it right? I'm just afraid that I'll be at school and would my dad need to sign the package? Also, does anyone know if Linda Olson shipped yet? Sorry for all these questions; I'm too excited XD
> 
> Really loving this girl
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370007632


Isnt she though? I posted her a little while back haha. I'm thinking about bidding on her but I think she would end up being mostly blue, and I really like the white on her.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver

Senshine said:


> Isnt she though? I posted her a little while back haha. I'm thinking about bidding on her but I think she would end up being mostly blue, and I really like the white on her.


Oh sorry x] But yeah, you should bid  She's a gorgeous girl


----------



## Senshine

No, don't be sorry! Were you thinking of bidding on her?


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver

Lol; no


----------



## Janan

DoctorWhoLuver, I believe Linda ships on Mondays, so today might be your day! When she shipped to me, I wasn't home when they knocked on the door, so I had to go pick it up at the post office. Linda packed the fish so well that it was no problem for me to pick it up the next day. When she ships, she sends an email with the tracking number. Did you get that?


----------



## aemaki09

Linda shipped yesterday, BUT she gets soooo many shipments that she also has to ship out today. She ships in order of payments recieved, so if you paid her late, you probably haven't shipped yet. If you didn't get tracking from her, then chances are she wasn't able to ship yet. I'd e-mail her and ask if you maybe missed the e-mail with tracking number, but check your spam folders first


Mine are guarenteed to be here by 3:00 today! I can't wait for pinwheels, popcorn, and the others to get here!
I had a DOA between Thailand and Linda, the boy with the real bad dragonscaling on his eye...waiting for the seller to show me a picture of his brother.


----------



## Deanna01

This little girl is just cute. Cute cute cute.


----------



## Deanna01

And this male by the same seller is just gorgeous. He's called a "silver mustard," but he looks gold to me. Do you think it's the lighting, or poor color naming?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Deanna01 said:


> And this male by the same seller is just gorgeous. He's called a "silver mustard," but he looks gold to me. Do you think it's the lighting, or poor color naming?


He definitely looks gold with a black dragonfly band. What is with these new Mustard's? They are not mustard's at all ><

He is gorgeous though!


----------



## Deanna01

Whatever he is...he is gorgeous. I keep going back to stare at him!


----------



## aemaki09

I just got popcorn and pinwheels, along with 3 others, in! Yay!! Lol


----------



## Deanna01

Oh, I'm glad Pinwheels arrived safely after all the worrying!


----------



## Atena

So glad you got pinwheel okay, I've been following the ordeal. Congratulations.


----------



## ravenwinds

Aemaki: Congrats! I am happy you got Pinwheel and the others. Of course, I'm especially glad that Pinwheel made it here to you safely....keep me in mind if he has any sons or daughters with such perfectly cute "ears!"


----------



## Senshine

I was trying to look for an orange boy to go with the orange girl I'm bidding on, but all of them seem to have a large hunchback..
Are HMPKs supposed to have more of a hump on their backs than HMs?


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver

Thanks I'm so excited  I'm not sure when my dad paid her, but hopefully they arrive sometime soon ) aemaki- Glad your fish arrived okay


----------



## aemaki09

Thanks! He's not looking like he's in the best of shape. He's been laying on the bottom of his QT all day. IDK what to do for him. I added some java moss so that he can lay on that to keep close to the top, along with some IAL in case that'd help, but other than that I don't know what I can do for him...a wait and see type deal.
Everyone else is nice and active though!


----------



## Janan

I loved this male and emailed the breeder to see if there was a matching sibling and this is what he sent me. $35!!! She's so pretty, though.


----------



## Deanna01

Wow, pretty pair, though!


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver

Janan said:


> DoctorWhoLuver, I believe Linda ships on Mondays, so today might be your day! When she shipped to me, I wasn't home when they knocked on the door, so I had to go pick it up at the post office. Linda packed the fish so well that it was no problem for me to pick it up the next day. When she ships, she sends an email with the tracking number. Did you get that?


Hmm.. I still haven't received an email from her.


----------



## Janan

xThen she probably hasn't shipped the fish yet. Did you send her an email?


----------



## Kyurem150

OMG Dark blue eyed female!!!http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370050682


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver

Janan said:


> xThen she probably hasn't shipped the fish yet. Did you send her an email?


Not yet. Does it usually take three days to organize the fish and ship out? Just curious.


----------



## Kyurem150

Beautiful!! Abandoned tranship?? http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370291058


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

DoctorWhoLuver said:


> Not yet. Does it usually take three days to organize the fish and ship out? Just curious.


I talked with her on the phone the other day. She had 600+ fish to sort through to get shipped out.


----------



## MattsBettas

Abandoned tranship... Bascically the buyer didn't pay the transhipper in time so the transhipper is left stuck with the fish, and they now have the right to re-auction it.


----------



## Catw0man

lilnaugrim said:


> He definitely looks gold with a black dragonfly band. What is with these new Mustard's? They are not mustard's at all ><
> 
> He is gorgeous though!


Yes, this whole "Mustard" label has gotten out of control. So many sellers are using it to refer to ANY fish with any amount of yellow in its fins.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver

Hadoken Kitty said:


> I talked with her on the phone the other day. She had 600+ fish to sort through to get shipped out.


Oh wow. Okay, I understand x] 


MattsBettas said:


> Abandoned tranship... Bascically the buyer didn't pay the transhipper in time so the transhipper is left stuck with the fish, and they now have the right to re-auction it.


Wait.. does this mean she's going to re-auction them? Because, she never gave us a time to pay by, and we already paid her..


----------



## Catw0man

DoctorWhoLuver said:


> Oh wow. Okay, I understand x]
> 
> Wait.. does this mean she's going to re-auction them? Because, she never gave us a time to pay by, and we already paid her..


I don't think she'd be re-auctioning your fish, since you paid....she's just needing time to get all the fishies shipped out. However, if someone doesn't pay the tranship fees (even though they've paid for the fish), then the fish is "unclaimed" and becomes the transhipper's property. Then they would re-auction the fish.


----------



## ravenwinds

Yeah, Matt's comment just referred to that red dragon HMPK about 1page back.
It wasn't part of conversation on Linda's shipment. No worries. I haven't paid her but I know how crazy it can be. She is so busy (cuz she's the best transhipper!!) Most of time she sends my shipment out on Thursday.
Our fish are in the best possible hands. I have about 20bettas waiting to get sorted, but I know I'll be one of the last because she knows I won't get upset if she has to delay things and because I couldn't tell her exactly how many (and from who) bettas I'm supposed to be getting,LOL!!


----------



## keepsmiling

_Please, serious bidders only!! Do not bid if you do not intend to follow through with the purchase. NO Minors (PLEASE no more minors I am begging you) and NO Deadbeats Please! I have no patience for either, sorry. ASK ALL QUESTIONS PRIOR TO BIDDING, that way if you do not like the answer you do not have to work with me. Because sometimes I will say “No”. If you want more pictures and I tell you NO, do not harass me to the ends of the earth (just get over it and moveon). If you don’t like it that I don’t answer my phone and prefer email, DO NOT BID. Do not expect for me to be sitting by my computer 24/7 waiting to answer YOUR email. Do not expect to send me payment then email me and say SHIP MY FISH TODAY. I may not be home and can not jump up, pack a fish and run to the post office at a moment’s notice. So if you expect me to do that, DO NOT BID! Read my web page first, if you don’t like how I do business, DO NOT BID! Last but not least, if you threaten me, all communication will be ended and the transaction will be cancelled. Thanks )*

*_It looks like someone is getting fed up with all the nonsense.:shock:


----------



## Deanna01

Calling LizBeth! There are three really pretty white females up now, all a bit different:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370186407
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370272930
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370272936


----------



## Catw0man

For anyone who likes my avatar fishie, Zeus, here's this boy just listed by 3dbetta (same breeder of my boy). Believe me, I want to bid on him myself, but I thought I'd give you all a chance since you've said so many nice things about Zeus:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370609987


----------



## keepsmiling

He is lovely!


----------



## Senshine

Ohhhh I want him toooo! Someone just totally out bid me on this girl and made me tear up.. I tried, but I can't go up anymore 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370049831


----------



## Catw0man

Senshine said:


> Ohhhh I want him toooo! Someone just totally out bid me on this girl and made me tear up.. I tried, but I can't go up anymore
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370049831


Oh, man, that's not good! I hate when that happens....at least you know your limit and can stick with it....I usually can't resist getting into a bidding war (I'm very competitive...lol).


----------



## Senshine

I'd rather not have a limit though haha. I really wanted an orange girl, I guess I'll keep looking


----------



## Catw0man

Oh, my....I've never seen a fish this clear! So delicate looking! (I want him....)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370609562


----------



## crowntaillove3

Whoa. He is amazing! By "I want him" do you mean "I'm gonna get him"? You know you want to...


----------



## Catw0man

crowntaillove3 said:


> Whoa. He is amazing! By "I want him" do you mean "I'm gonna get him"? You know you want to...


I dunno.....since I don't breed, I feel vaguely guilty if I buy a fish that I think has traits that someone else might want to breed....and I think a boy this clean and clear might be exactly what some breeder might be looking for.....but if there's no taker in a couple of days.....well, I may just go ahead and grab him!


----------



## Deanna01

LOL! Catwoman, you should start a betta gigolo service! I bet you could find plenty of breeders who would pay for their girls to spend a little time with one of your handsome boys. ;-)


----------



## crowntaillove3

LOL! Oh, if only I could utilize AquaBid...


----------



## crowntaillove3

Deanna01 said:


> LOL! Catwoman, you should start a betta gigolo service! I bet you could find plenty of breeders who would pay for their girls to spend a little time with one of your handsome boys. ;-)


Awesome idea! LOL


----------



## Catw0man

Deanna01 said:


> LOL! Catwoman, you should start a betta gigolo service! I bet you could find plenty of breeders who would pay for their girls to spend a little time with one of your handsome boys. ;-)


LMAO!!! I know it! If only I didn't live in Canada!!! Or if only there were more breeders in Canada!

Crowntaillove3, why can't you used Aquabid? Just curious....feel free to tell me to mind my own business...lol


----------



## crowntaillove3

:roll: Parents. We do have some young aquarium junkies! LOL


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Lol we sure do. We even had a breeder who was 12 so I try not to generalize based on age. Plus, my parents let me use PayPal and other such sites all the time, but I had a job and had to give them the money in cash to use their card.

Edit: now I'm 18 and have my own card xD I got 6 packages from the USPS in March lol.


----------



## crowntaillove3

I have a REALLY small room, and almost all of my furniture is covered in fish tanks, and I only have four. My parents don't want any fish stuff outside of my room except for my bathroom. My mom has been considering a koi pond by our pergola, though! Maybe I could get them to let me have a nice, big aquarium in the basement, so we would get to enjoy it all the time! They know I would take care of it, and I have the money to get one!


----------



## lilnaugrim

crowntaillove3 said:


> I have a REALLY small room, and almost all of my furniture is covered in fish tanks, and I only have four. My parents don't want any fish stuff outside of my room except for my bathroom. My mom has been considering a koi pond by our pergola, though! Maybe I could get them to let me have a nice, big aquarium in the basement, so we would get to enjoy it all the time! They know I would take care of it, and I have the money to get one!


That's be totally awesome!

See, here's what you do, catch them on a really good day and be super nice to them, maybe do some extra chores around the house and then ask them about it really nicely over dinner or something. lol I'm such a bad enabler XD

Yeah...it was bad the first time I got my credit card at college because of the refund....it was a nice refund too....I bought all my school supplies first I assure you though! haha


----------



## crowntaillove3

I think the big tank in the basement is a little bit of a stretch; the koi pond is definitely possible!


----------



## lilnaugrim

This boy is gorgeous! I'm loving the pattern and the colors so striking! Not for $50 though >.>

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370110202


----------



## crowntaillove3

0.0 I just died.


----------



## Deanna01

I keep going back and looking at this guy I posted about yesterday. C'mon. Someone tell me the reasons I shouldn't get him. Like about his faults that would make him not breed well or something. Or maybe the light makes him look a color he isn't. Stuff like that. I'm counting on you!


----------



## Minnieservis

Deanna01 said:


> I keep going back and looking at this guy I posted about yesterday. C'mon. Someone tell me the reasons I shouldn't get him. Like about his faults that would make him not breed well or something. Or maybe the light makes him look a color he isn't. Stuff like that. I'm counting on you!


Uh yeah he's probably not really that color, he'd be a bad dad too I bet... Yeah right, do it! He's so pretty!! Sorry I'm an awful enabler


----------



## Deanna01

I honestly do suspect he's not that color. He's described as a "silver mustard." He looks like spun gold in those pictures....


----------



## Fenghuang

Um... He has split ventrals and that's a fault by show standards? Yeah. I'm grasping at straws here. He is a gorgeous fish.


----------



## Deanna01

Sigh. All the girls I have are halfmoons except for that one double-tail, though. What do you end up with if you cross a HMPK with a HM?


----------



## Fenghuang

All long tail, unless one of the girls has some PK gene in her, since short fin is recessive. You won't get all perfect 180 degree spreads since even breeding two fish with 180 degree spreads won't get you all 180 degree spread offspring, but a good number should be.


----------



## ravenwinds

Or, you could get the "sibling female" that the breeder will offer you as soon as auction ends....
Figured I'd join on the enablers' band wagon


----------



## Deanna01

I bought him. I can't help it. He is too gorgeous.

What do you guys think of this female to go with him?
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370050776









I have so much blue in my sorority already, but I adore her green-looking fins. They're both supposedly mustards, and they both have that black edging on their fins. (What is that called? Angel? Dragonfly?)


----------



## Viva

Deanna01 said:


> I bought him. I can't help it. He is too gorgeous.
> 
> What do you guys think of this female to go with him?
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370050776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have so much blue in my sorority already, but I adore her green-looking fins. They're both supposedly mustards, and they both have that black edging on their fins. (What is that called? Angel? Dragonfly?)


 
Congrats, he is gorgeous and so is she. Isn't it called black lacing? Not sure but I believe I bought a red HM on aquabid that had black edges and they referred to it as black lace/lacing.


----------



## Deanna01

Hm. Feng pointed out to me that her fins probably don't actually look green, and that it's the background behind her making them look that way. I'm sure he's right, and I'm not sure I'm interested in her without that. :-/


----------



## Skyewillow

that edging is what originally made mustard gases mustard gases. That's the difference between a bi color and a mustard according to most sources


----------



## Skyewillow

Deanna01 said:


> Hm. Feng pointed out to me that her fins probably don't actually look green, and that it's the background behind her making them look that way. I'm sure he's right, and I'm not sure I'm interested in her without that. :-/


yea, I think Feng's right. She's transparent towards the edges.


----------



## Viva

Deanna01 said:


> Hm. Feng pointed out to me that her fins probably don't actually look green, and that it's the background behind her making them look that way. I'm sure he's right, and I'm not sure I'm interested in her without that. :-/



Aww yeah it does look that way since the background is green =/ Looks like the true color is a translucent yellow/gold.


----------



## Senshine

Im bidding on that female


----------



## Fenghuang

Majcha_farm is like killing me. They put up even more fish. These two males are so squishy looking!



















Also, she has blue dots and they're so cute! ><


----------



## Senshine

Feng, is that you bidding on the spotted girl?


----------



## Senshine

Ugh I couldn't stand it anymore and outbid for that orange girl..


----------



## Fenghuang

No. I don't have an AB account. I was wondering who was bidding on all these females though.


----------



## MattsBettas

Catwoman move to Alberta... Four breeders and more to come. Lol. 

Good luck on that girl senshine!


----------



## Senshine

I agree Matt. Catwoman needs to move to alberta! :3
And thank you! I'm bidding on three from that seller, I really hope I can get them all haha.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

That first male is TO DIE FOR!!!!


----------



## Riverotter

Educate me please!!

The color is, interesting, but I really, really like this girl's shape;
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370108677








Is it good, bad? What does one look for?


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 138017

Red head fish! Awesome! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370048928

And riverotter... Her shape is good. I'm not fully clear about shape and show quality but hers is nice, long and slender. Good topline too.


----------



## ravenwinds

So, I am the one bidding on a lot of Majcha'sfish!....kind of went crazy, LOL, but he invited me with an email after I bought one of his girls....and I am still on the white/yellow/blue mix!


----------



## Senshine

Are you the one with ravenwinds in your name? 
I'm so tired of people bidding against me :s


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Is there a BIN option for the fish you bid on? Honestly, if you really want the fish, sometimes it is better to just cough up the higher price and know you have it rather than risk losing it to someone else. 

I found if a lot of people want the fish, it usually ends up going over the BIN price anyway.


----------



## Senshine

That's exactly it. I am paying over the BIN for the orange girl, I just honestly can't afford to do that with them all :l I have lost 3 now to higher bids. For the next fish I bid on, if they are very nice, and the BIN is only 5$ or so above the starting price I think I will BIN though. This is too stressful haha


----------



## peachii

On AB once you bid the buy it now price disappears I believe or maybe not. Maybe the ones I was looking at just didn't have a BIN price attached.


----------



## Senshine

The BIN does disappear unfortunately.. I think it only should after that amount is reached hahaha


----------



## Senshine

I won all three girls I was bidding on from Majcha Farm!!! I'm so happy that I got them but not really excited about the amount I spent


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver

Yay! Post pics when they arrive


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Yeah that is why you have to be in first with your BIN haha. I understand not wanting to pay more, but sometimes I think it is worth it if it is a fish that you couldn't stand to lose. 

Congrats on winning the three females though. I would definitely have a sorority of Majcha Farm females if I was still keeping splendens. They produce some really unusually coloured fish.


----------



## Skyewillow

LittleBettaFish said:


> Yeah that is why you have to be in first with your BIN haha. I understand not wanting to pay more, but sometimes I think it is worth it if it is a fish that you couldn't stand to lose.


man it's _torture_ though when there is no BIN option! I was so anxious the whole time I was waiting on the auctions on my girls, I considered emailing the seller and just paying the extra to end the auction early! I was worried that someone else would buy my spoon headed girls, no matter how incorrect they are!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Yeah I always get near the end of an auction and am like "Refresh page! Refresh!" just to make sure no one has snuck in with a higher bid.


----------



## ravenwinds

Yes, on AB I am 1ravenwinds13....most of time I BIN since usually not over $10 more,sometimes I won't look at auctions where the seller doesn't have BIN....in fact, unless I see something in the thumbnail that compels me, I won't look at fish that are already bid on. 

I guess I'm not much of an auction kind of girl, despite all the evidence to the contrary; out of 290+ transactions on Aquabid, think I've only bid AGAINST someone twice! Lately though, more people are snatching bettas right out from under me at end of auction....(does anyone else think its kind of sneaky and a bit mean to "steal" an auction in last half hour or so? I don't usually have an issue with it if it's done at least 1hr before end of auction...that way, it gives the original bidder time to decide if they want to up their bid...

I LOVE Majcha! We've been pen pals since I won one of his 1st auctions for a male OHM gold orange platinum dragons...he used some sweet phrase with the bettas descriptive name...something like sugar coated...
The only issue I have with Majcha is his BIN price is sometimes double of start price. So, if the BIN is that inflated, I will only buy it if I don't want to live w/o it. The rest of them, I have to just bid on in hopes that I'll win the auction anyway.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I would definitely be mad if someone "stole" an auction from me in the last half hour, but at the same time, I can see WHY someone would. I mean, they're likely to spend less money if they steal the auction clear at the end versus bidding early and getting into a bid war with someone.

And then maybe (not likely, but maybe) they didn't see the fish until clear at the end of the auction.

I'd still be mad but they probably wouldn't do it out of malicious intent. I think it's more unfair than rude, but an auction IS an auction. It's not really like they did it illegally and in a way that puts them at an advantage. They just happened to be the ones by the computer at the end of an auction. If that makes sense?

But by all means, it doesn't mean you can't be mad. That's natural especially if you REALLY liked the fish!


----------



## Catw0man

MattsBettas said:


> Catwoman move to Alberta... Four breeders and more to come. Lol.
> 
> Good luck on that girl senshine!


Hey, Matt, are you bidding on any fishies? I just saw a new bidder with "Matt" in the name and wondered.....I think we need a sticky thread where everyone can put their Aquabid user names (if different from their names here) so we don't end up bidding on each other's fish by accident. I will certainly outbid someone I don't know if I really want a fish (especially Mech21 who always tries to get my fish! Gosh darn it....) but I would never do that to anyone I'd met here.


----------



## MattsBettas

Lol nope. Space is at a premium and aquabid is too expensive for me unless I do a group buy.


----------



## Senshine

What exactly is a group buy?


----------



## MattsBettas

Nothing formal, just a few keepers who live close together doing a shipment together to save on shipping.


----------



## Catw0man

For some reason, I love these guys by 3dbettas

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370610971

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370611039


----------



## LittleBettaFish

That red one is really nice. Fish like that tempt me back over to the dark side!


----------



## Catw0man

LittleBettaFish said:


> That red one is really nice. Fish like that tempt me back over to the dark side!


Muahahahaha.....c'mon over, the dark side awaits! lol....did you look at the actual listing for that boy? The enlarged pics look even better....so unusual....


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Lol I had so many bettas at one stage. I think I was Jodi-Lea's best customer with all my imports. Splendens are too fussy for me. I like being able to keep multiple fish in a single tank. Really cuts down on power bills and required space.


----------



## Catw0man

GAH!!!! The red on this one is so juicy!!!!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370647874


----------



## Catw0man

GAH!!!! The red on this one is so juicy!!!!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370647874


----------



## Senshine

So now I have 6 females that I have bought/reserved and another bunch that I am planning on getting from 3D-Bettas 
How many would be a good number in a 29 gallon sorority?


----------



## Senshine

Do the sellers want you to pay right after the auction ends even if you are bidding on more that are ending soon?
I have been paying by the way haha I'm just curious


----------



## Fenghuang

So, I don't even know what colour this guy is, but my mind stuck on "oooh, shiny..." xD

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370104282


----------



## Catw0man

Senshine said:


> So now I have 6 females that I have bought/reserved and another bunch that I am planning on getting from 3D-Bettas
> How many would be a good number in a 29 gallon sorority?


How many? I'd go with maybe 15 to 18? But I'm not all that experienced with sororities......

And, yeah, you should pay each auction, but if you haven't paid yet and several end within a day or two of each other, then the seller will usually send you a new "invoice" email with the total for all the fish. So sometimes, I just ignore the first email and wait the couple of days so I can pay them all at once.


----------



## crowntaillove3

Fenghuang said:


> So, I don't even know what colour this guy is, but my mind stuck on "oooh, shiny..." xD


LOL He has an interesting pattern, just in case you couldn't see past the shininess!


----------



## Fenghuang

I am seriously curious though. How does that blue show up? Is he half silver and half blue? It's not really a good picture, even though it caught my eye.

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370389856









Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370317085


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Fenghuang said:


> I am seriously curious though. How does that blue show up? Is he half silver and half blue? It's not really a good picture, even though it caught my eye.
> 
> Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370389856
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370317085



Flash. It'll bring out coloring/traits that you wouldn't otherwise see.


----------



## Deanna01

Senshine, I went by the advice on Bettysplendens.com, in her article or sororities. She says that a good number is one female per gallon, though less is better.


----------



## Catw0man

Some nice new eye candy from Bettaakapes (I love that he adds videos and that that BIN price is the same as the starting bid, not 3x as much like some sellers!!!!!)....and someone remind me that I have at least 4 turquoise fish and NOT to bid on any more no matter how pretty they look! (I just love a rich turquoise with shades of purple/blue mixed in....)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370686549
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370686690
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370687088
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370687815


----------



## Catw0man

Fenghuang said:


> So, I don't even know what colour this guy is, but my mind stuck on "oooh, shiny..." xD
> 
> Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370104282


Ooooooo, shiny......


----------



## Deanna01

Catwoman, I bought a pretty female from BettaAkapes just this morning to go with that handsome silver/gold male I bought yesterday:


----------



## Catw0man

Deanna01 said:


> Catwoman, I bought a pretty female from BettaAkapes just this morning to go with that handsome silver/gold male I bought yesterday:


Oh, pretty girl!!!! Congrats! I have a few Bettaakapes fish and I love them. And I really do love that you can BIN and get the fish at a reasonable price right away! I think Bettaakapes' business practices are one of the best.....I think he really cares about his customers (like when he let me know that two fish I'd bought had damaged their fins and gave me the chance to decide if I still wanted them or not....I'm quite sure other sellers would just ship the fish anyway and let the buyer think it's fins got bitten during shipping).


----------



## crowntaillove3

Bettaakapes also has a website! I've checked it out a couple of times... some of the fish aren't on AB.


----------



## Senshine

Deanna01 said:


> Catwoman, I bought a pretty female from BettaAkapes just this morning to go with that handsome silver/gold male I bought yesterday:


I bought a girl from him that looked almost exactly the same as yours, twinsies? :lol:



Catw0man said:


> How many? I'd go with maybe 15 to 18? But I'm not all that experienced with sororities......
> 
> And, yeah, you should pay each auction, but if you haven't paid yet and several end within a day or two of each other, then the seller will usually send you a new "invoice" email with the total for all the fish. So sometimes, I just ignore the first email and wait the couple of days so I can pay them all at once.


Oh thank you! This one seller told me I can pay now or before the next shipment if I'm buying more, but I don't know when their next shipment is..


----------



## aemaki09

Senshine said:


> I bought a girl from him that looked almost exactly the same as yours, twinsies? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh thank you! This one seller told me I can pay now or before the next shipment if I'm buying more, but I don't know when their next shipment is..



You can ask the seller when his next shipping date is and he will let you know, or you can ask your Transhipper when it is. Every seller has the same dates to ship to the transhippers so you could actually ask any of them and it'll be the same. Saves them money to ship together


----------



## Senshine

Hung (the transhipper) said his next shipment is june 17, but I assumed that the Thai sellers shipping date would be earlier.


----------



## Minnieservis

22 days until my birthday! I so hope my fiancé picks up on my hints 

I have no idea why I like this little guy so much! He's so adorable. 










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370712761


This baby! Oh my god I would just die. Absolutely stunning!!!! <3










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370707849


Aquabid is trying to kill me today. This girl is so pretty!










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370688016


Ok I'm really starting to consider a sorority with all of these gorgeous girls! 










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370686818


Ok I should really stop looking, this is getting depressing. Look at that little orange lipstick! I love!










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370653927


----------



## Fenghuang

The last male! I kept going back to that one yesterday. He looks like a puppy.

Aquabid has way too many nice fish in one place.


----------



## Fenghuang

He is so adorable!

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370181013


----------



## aemaki09

Minnieservis--that 2nd boy is to die for! You should get him!!

Senshine--is hung the only Transhipper in Canada? If so then that's the soonest date they'll have for him as well. They have to go through the Transhipper for you to get your bettas.
That's what sucks about importing, you have to wait for what seems like forever to get your fish! I hate it, but it is definitely worth it.

Oh and FENG- that 2nd boy is gorgeous too! I want! But I promised myself and family that I'd hold off on buying more for a while unless the seller I got a DOA from has a similar boy to the DOA, then I'll add more to my order to make shipping more worth it


----------



## Senshine

I think there is another in Montreal but he just refers you to Hung. I know they have to go through the transhipper but isn't the date Hung gave me the date he gets the fish? If so, then the Thai sellers would have to ship their fish earlier than the 17th in order for them to get there on that date, wouldn't they? Both the sellers I'm talking to right now don't know the dates, but they are trying to contact Hung it sounds like. I'm confused, but I know it will all be okay


----------



## aemaki09

Yeah, they ship the fish the day before they get to hung, then hung ships them to you the day after he gets them


----------



## aemaki09

Well, usually the day, but depending in the amt of fish, it may be up to 3 days after he receives them.


----------



## Senshine

I didn't think it would be that fast, wow.
I am so tired of Hung.. He told me the next shipment date is the 17th, then Mr. Majcha asked him the date to confirm with me, and he said that Hung said it was the 23rd..


----------



## ravenwinds

I am really glad I don't live in Canada where I would have to go through Hung...bad business practices and a monopoly to boot! It's like: "I'm the only transhipper and everyone HAS to use me so I'll charge what I want and DO whatever I want!"
If I had to deal with him, I'd probably get my own transhipping license and do it myself!

(and yes, I am sure he isn't ALL that bad! But, if 1 person is subjected to winds of Hung's fate, then too many people are subjected to it!)


----------



## MattsBettas

I don't really like Hung... I've never dealt with him but he has that "I'm the only one so I'll charge whatever I please" attitude... Makes it unaffordable for some. He is one of the major reasons aquabid fish are hard for me to get. 

This is the highest price I have ever seen on aquabid... Not even an amazing fish either. Worth one million dollers?- http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370354877
View attachment 139689


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Holy smokes! That can't be right?


----------



## MattsBettas

I know! I think it is a joke bid but I could be wrong.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

I feel like that might be the seller on another account....


----------



## Fenghuang

I always wondered if sellers did that to bump up prices. Or have someone else do it for them.


----------



## ravenwinds

It is either the seller deciding it wanted fish or those newbies(look at them...the most transactions one has is 4) playing a game, maybe to see what would happen 
If they're playing a game, they'll be banned....
The fish is pretty color and nice dragon scales, but the fins are mediocre...not very sharp edging


----------



## Deanna01

It looks like it was one bidder with a fake account trying to find out how high the other bidder had put in his auto-bid, if you look at the bidding.


----------



## ravenwinds

All the bumps from 50+ happened in last 18min before 11pm...


----------



## Deanna01

I suspect that it was someone who was outbid by the original bidder in another auction (the guy clearly puts in a ridiculous amount he'll go up to as a default to keep from being outbid) who realized the original bidder's game and tried to best him at it.


----------



## ravenwinds

Yeah, who puts 500$ as max bid on a 20$ fish?


----------



## Deanna01

Yeah, it's weird. I wanted to pull up the guy's bid history with the Advanced Search in Aquabid, but nothing comes up, even though he has feedback.


----------



## Hail0788

Wow that guy is being a jerk. I hope the seller see it and resets the bid.


----------



## futurevet

Saw this boy! I wish I had another tank... I might have to get one...


----------



## Hail0788

I love his tail!


----------



## crowntaillove3

This thread is depressing. So many beautiful fish... No place to put them. :.(...


----------



## Senshine

I think the last bunch of females that I get will probably be from 3D-Betta. I will be getting 1 boy and 4 girls (of course I wish I could get more though). I'm having a hard time deciding which ones to get though as he sent me over 60 females to choose from :shock: I am definitely getting a yellow female to breed with the boy I'm getting, and there is that cute see through blue DT girl that is super cute.. I have two that I like out of the bunch (a light blue with a bit of yellow, and a light purple), but I really want to have a good variety in the sorority. 
So far I have bought a yellow and blue, a yellow white and black, a orange and white, a silver and gold/yellow, and a dark blue and black and I rescued a red girl yesterday. I feel like I need a pure white girl to balance it out but I'm not sure. Does that sound like enough variety? I can add pictures if it would help too 

I'm loving how 'fluffy' this guy looks! :lol:


----------



## wah543

Minnieservis said:


> This baby! Oh my god I would just die. Absolutely stunning!!!! <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370707849
> 
> http://


OH MY LORD I am in love with this fish, I green, white, orange, it's a beautiful color combination!


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver

He's gorgeous  Loving the lipstick lol


----------



## peachii

I tell you what, bettas with colored lips just make me smile, i love them.


----------



## crowntaillove3

I have one platy with lipstick; she makes me smile every time I look at her!


----------



## wah543

ahh I want him so badly, if only I had money for all the shipping and everything


----------



## Janan

I would really like to have a sorority of females with lipstick.


----------



## Senshine

This guy is super awesome looking! He looks like a mix between two girls that I bought haha
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370654110


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Janan said:


> I would really like to have a sorority of females with lipstick.


LOL this made me laugh harder than I should have. It just made me think of a bunch of preppy college women. xD


----------



## Catw0man

ravenwinds said:


> I am really glad I don't live in Canada where I would have to go through Hung...bad business practices and a monopoly to boot! It's like: "I'm the only transhipper and everyone HAS to use me so I'll charge what I want and DO whatever I want!"
> If I had to deal with him, I'd probably get my own transhipping license and do it myself!
> 
> (and yes, I am sure he isn't ALL that bad! But, if 1 person is subjected to winds of Hung's fate, then too many people are subjected to it!)


Yes, indeed! Be glad you aren't in Canada! I wonder how much a transhipping license is.....??

Oh, and here are some pretty Banleangbettas fishies.....just love the reds!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370653756
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370654054
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370652317


----------



## MattsBettas

That red... And the purple one you posted a few pages back... Make me kind of regret going with hmpk. But I am done with tailbiters.


----------



## Krys

Not AB. Ebay. But I want this gorgeous betta.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropic...281106263222?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item41733d2cb6


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Ohhhhh look at that DT!!!


----------



## ravenwinds

That "saranwrap" boy is gorgeous...and I don't usually like DTs...sorry, I had a minor memory lapse, and couldn't say/write/think "cellophane"....I grew up calling it by name brand of our house: Saranwrap! So, of course I start giggling and had write it 

Senshine: I almost bid on that black/blue/yellow patchwork betta from Majcha. Unfortunately, it was too far down the page and though I remembered it from 1st pass (make myself do this so I don't miss all the gems...wait..that's right: I do the first pass because I'm supposed to be "window shopping" (this is what I tell myself I'm really doing, lol!)) And by the 2nd pass, I had already way too many purchases for someone who IS SUPPOSED TO BE LIVING VICARIOUSLY through you guys....working really well for me (says the woman with the willpower of a slug!)


----------



## Catw0man

I think I've developed a bit of a "thing" for yellow fishies....

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370856952


----------



## MattsBettas

Lol catw0man.

And the million dollar fish is still up...


----------



## Catw0man

MattsBettas said:


> Lol catw0man.
> 
> And the million dollar fish is still up...


Yeah, that's gotta be a joke....and not a very funny one! Crazy....


----------



## Fenghuang

Oh my gosh, I love this guy. No matter how many betta you have, you always want more...

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370608497


----------



## peachii

Catw0man said:


> I think I've developed a bit of a "thing" for yellow fishies....
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370856952


Me to! I've bookmarked your EE yellow and have visited it about 100 times since yesterday. 

Prettiest fish I have ever seen. If I lived close enough I'd be crawling in your window and sitting in the floor in front of your tank like a paper weight permanently.


----------



## peachii

MattsBettas said:


> Lol catw0man.
> 
> And the million dollar fish is still up...


I've been watching it to. I don't think I'd cancel the bid either - it's 99.9999% probably a bad joke but that .0001 chance that it might happen. LOL


----------



## GrlRacr

Catw0man said:


> Yes, indeed! Be glad you aren't in Canada! I wonder how much a transhipping license is.....??
> 
> Oh, and here are some pretty Banleangbettas fishies.....just love the reds!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370654054


OMG that fish is GORGEOUS!!!! BAD Catwoman! LOL


----------



## Catw0man

GrlRacr said:


> OMG that fish is GORGEOUS!!!! BAD Catwoman! LOL


What??? Just sharing love and beautiful fishies! 

Like this awesome MG.....

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370616835


----------



## Minnieservis

He's so pretty! 










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371138630


I've decided on a sorority as my birthday present! This little lady would be perfect!










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371139410


Her too! Aquabid is a dangerous place -.-










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371139193


But most of all this little lady here. I can't stop looking at her! <3










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370686818


----------



## Mashiro

This guy...
is amazing.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370343047


----------



## GrlRacr

Stop it Catwoman! You're a bad (good) influence! That MG is to die for!


----------



## ravenwinds

I saw some of the beauties you've bid on last night! Is that your avatar's brother/cousin?
And that lavender looking female...weren't YOU supposed to be living vicariously through this thread now? LOL....I know yellow is gorgeous....if done right. I am glad to see that many breeders are going for a nice clear yellow.


----------



## Catw0man

ravenwinds said:


> I saw some of the beauties you've bid on last night! Is that your avatar's brother/cousin?
> And that lavender looking female...weren't YOU supposed to be living vicariously through this thread now? LOL....I know yellow is gorgeous....if done right. I am glad to see that many breeders are going for a nice clear yellow.


Ummmm.....yes, living vicariously.....ok......gonna get right on that.....(they're just so hard to resist.....)


----------



## Senshine

You could just send 50% of them to me, you know, to start the intervention :lol:;-)


----------



## lilnaugrim

Catw0man said:


> What??? Just sharing love and beautiful fishies!
> 
> Like this awesome MG.....
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370616835


I think I'm going to die lol!

*grumbles to self* get the females in first and then we'll talk about more fish.....darn my supposed self control and lack of funds so far lol


----------



## crowntaillove3

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370389408









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370296820










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370311854









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370348086










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370355416












http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370346760










SOMEONE on this forum WILL get one of these six. No questions asked.


----------



## Fenghuang

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370618239









Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370652213


----------



## Minnieservis

Feng that first boy is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Fenghuang

Isn't he? Only sad thing is, his pattern will probably marble out.

CTPK... Why must they be so expensive? ;__;

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1370363404









Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1370363403









Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1370619897









Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1370620285


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Bettascapes had a CTPK awhile back for cheaper... And she's an American breeder so no transshipping costs. He's gone now, though...


----------



## aemaki09

Feng-- I was just about to post the first guy! He reminds me of halloween! I really wish I had the money!









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370617365









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370473624

What a cute little female!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370537088









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370867491

this boy is to die for!!


----------



## Fenghuang

He really does. If only he has some orange...

That last boy. We were going to pick him. But we decided on female instead. He is so gorgeous.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Omg that last male...!!!


----------



## peachii

http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashm1370510586.jpg


OH MY, so pretty!!


----------



## peachii

Catw0man said:


> I think I've developed a bit of a "thing" for yellow fishies....
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370856952


He's beautiful!


----------



## Senshine

peachii said:


> He's beautiful!


I'm thinking about talking to the seller about reserving him if no one bids :-D


----------



## Catw0man

Senshine said:


> I'm thinking about talking to the seller about reserving him if no one bids :-D


Ask him! Before anyone bids! I'm sure Siwat will reserve him. Or....just bid on him....he's gorgeous! I just got a yellow dragon in my last shipment or I'd bid myself. But, I'm trying to cut back on buying all these "duplicate" fish. And I think I will stop buying marbles.....very, very tired of buying a fish for the specific colours/patterns in the seller's pic and then getting a surprise when the shipment arrives and it's a totally different fish.


----------



## Senshine

I am doing that now haha. That's why I'm trying sooo hard to stay away from marbles but they are so pretty sometimes :/ if you have any yellow duplicates I would absolutely love to open my home to them


----------



## crowntaillove3

I love it when fish have that speckled, feather-ish look to their dorsal fin. It makes them look so cool!


----------



## Senshine

How long would it take for Siwat to take the auction down? One female I asked to have reserved was already bought  I should have been quicker.. I'm kicking myself right now :l


----------



## Catw0man

Senshine said:


> How long would it take for Siwat to take the auction down? One female I asked to have reserved was already bought  I should have been quicker.. I'm kicking myself right now :l


Don't worry, as long as he knows you want it, he'll inform anyone who bids that the fish is no longer available.....did he respond to your email to say "ok"?


----------



## Senshine

He responded saying ok to the yellow male and told me the other female was already bought.. She was so adorable..


----------



## Kithy

I couldn't resist and sent that seller an email saying "A million dollars? " and he sent this back:

Oh no my friend..Impossible... Ha Ha
Buyer Bid is persecute me..

I have no idea what that means oO


----------



## Riverotter

Kithy said:


> I couldn't resist and sent that seller an email saying "A million dollars? " and he sent this back:
> 
> Oh no my friend..Impossible... Ha Ha
> Buyer Bid is persecute me..
> 
> I have no idea what that means oO


It is really hard to learn/translate to any latin-based language (like ours) from any oriental language and vice-versa.

I'm sure what he means is that someone did it to mess with his auction and so he couldn't sell that fish. Perhaps he doesn't yet know how to cancel a bid.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Riverotter said:


> It is really hard to learn/translate to any latin-based language (like ours) from any oriental language and vice-versa.
> 
> I'm sure what he means is that someone did it to mess with his auction and so he couldn't sell that fish. Perhaps he doesn't yet know how to cancel a bid.


This makes total sense. I was thinking the same thing, but I figured that I was wrong.


----------



## Hail0788

Omg!!!!! I'm in love!!!

I wish he wasn't $200 because he would so be mine.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371037600


----------



## peachii

O. M. G. 

If only I had an extra 43.00, this pretty boy would be coming home to me. Absolutely beautiful! It's on ebay with FREEEEE shipping. *goes to cry in the corner* Someone buy him and give him a home. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropic...271217019160?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item3f25cb4918


----------



## Deanna01

LOOK at this beautiful, unusual HMPK Majcha has up right now. He looks like a blue bumblebee!


----------



## peachii

Deanna01 said:


> LOOK at this beautiful, unusual HMPK Majcha has up right now. He looks like a blue bumblebee!


He looks like a crossbreed Crystal Shrimp! He's awesome.


----------



## crowntaillove3

Give me the blue bumblebee. NOW, PEOPLE!!!! JK... If only I wasn't. Have I mentioned that HMPKs are my favorite? Oh yeah... I have like five times. LOL.


----------



## crowntaillove3

Hominahominahominahominahominahominahomina WHAT?!


----------



## crowntaillove3

Forgot to post the link! 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370793546
Someone get him before I cave in and get him because I have no where to put him! And I would have to lie to my parents about getting him but they would figure it out and I'm not even allowed to have an AquaBid account; not even to sell all of my mystery snails. Wait... With all of that, I don't think I'm in danger of getting him.


----------



## crowntaillove3

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370654110
Here is the link to the "blue bumblebee" Deanna01 posted.


----------



## Senshine

I'm thinking about bidding on Mr Bumble bee. Just waiting till it's closer to the end.


----------



## crowntaillove3

You TOTALLY should!


----------



## Senshine

Pretty sure I will, I just don't want to have a bidding war that has to last three days lol


----------



## crowntaillove3

Keep us updated, and post pics when he gets to his new home!


----------



## Senshine

I most definitely will! The reason I want to get him is because hes a perfect combo of those two girls that I won!


----------



## Catw0man

By all that's holy! A giant MG half moon.....

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370617334


----------



## aemaki09

Senshine said:


> I'm thinking about bidding on Mr Bumble bee. Just waiting till it's closer to the end.


Please do!! I'm dying to get him too and I'm sure the only way I'll be talked out is if someone here bids!


----------



## Senshine

Haha I will when there is one day left  I promise.


----------



## aemaki09

Senshine said:


> Haha I will when there is one day left  I promise.


Great! He's a gorgeous boy! You should ask the seller for a sibling and breed him! Then smuggle the fry into the US so I can get some from you lol


----------



## Senshine

I have a feeling those two girls I posted are siblings of him since they both look very similar to him, just mixed!


----------



## GrlRacr

OMG, Catwoman that Giant is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Signature Farms

Lol, I had the bumblebee auction bookmarked so I could bid on him too! I'll back away though since you stated it here first!


----------



## Senshine

Oh well thank you! What is your name on AquaBid?


----------



## aemaki09

Did anyone ever make that thread about aquabid names? That would sure be helpful.


----------



## Senshine

It realllllyyyy would be!


----------



## peachii

Senshine said:


> Oh well thank you! What is your name on AquaBid?


Pretty sure he is SignatureFarm, at least I am sure i have seen that name bidding on some you guys were talking about last week.


----------



## MattsBettas

Here ya go!- http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=2243514#post2243514 

Please share!


----------



## Signature Farms

Yup, I'm SignatureFarms! And I'm a she =)


----------



## aemaki09

Holy Cow if she wasn't $50 starting with a $100 BIN, She'd be mine right now. I need a girl with big finnage like this.  SOOO Depressingg!!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370544126

Seems like this boy would be a great pair for her








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370619675

Something about this boy is really appealing








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370564163


<333333333 








Someone buy her before I do!! She's so adorable!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370951673

$300 for a pair, really?! 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370951454
I guess I see why they would want that much, it's hard to find marbles with good 50/50 color/white splits like they need for show standards...and it's some gorgeous red...but holy crap! Maybe $150 at max would be reasonable IMO








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370957542


----------



## Fenghuang

Aemaki: Have you seen that girl's sister (I assume it's her sister) from a while back? I thought she was male at first and just posted her here and then someone pointed out Aquastar listed her as "FEMALE."

Here were her pictures:


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Careful about those. I had a male listed as female just because he had an ovipositor. That doesn't make him female, lol. He was all sorts of male.


----------



## Skyewillow

EDIT: didn't see feng had posted the 2nd set. ignore me, I'm tired... -wanders off whistling-


----------



## aemaki09

FENG--yeah! I saw her but didn't realize it.

While it could definitely be male with that finnage being so long, aquastar seems pretty reliable at sexing, plus I didn't see much of a beard and her ventrals aren't Terribly long like you'd expect for a male.

Even if it did turn out to be male, I'd be happy! Gorgeous fish!! I want her/him, and that DT girl sooo badly! Too bad I spent all that I could on others already


----------



## MattsBettas

Too much finnage for me but still a beautiful girl!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Anyone else see that Betta picture circulating on Facebook? Two of my friends reposted this black dragon scale CT and the comments were ridiculous...
"I didn't know these existed!"
"This looks like a Siamese Fighting Fish to me" *facepalm*
"Where do you get one of these!?"
"What a rare species of Betta..."
Splendon... Far from rare.........

Then I look at this thread and laugh at them, lol. I wish more people realized that bettas are more than faded solid color VTs they see at Walmart. I know more places now that sell a variety of tail types but AB would really make normal ignorant people appreciate Betta fish more. FB just proved it...


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

AyalaCookiejar said:


> Anyone else see that Betta picture circulating on Facebook? Two of my friends reposted this black dragon scale CT and the comments were ridiculous...
> "I didn't know these existed!"
> "This looks like a Siamese Fighting Fish to me" *facepalm*
> "Where do you get one of these!?"
> "What a rare species of Betta..."
> Splendon... Far from rare.........
> 
> Then I look at this thread and laugh at them, lol. I wish more people realized that bettas are more than faded solid color VTs they see at Walmart. I know more places now that sell a variety of tail types but AB would really make normal ignorant people appreciate Betta fish more. FB just proved it...


OMG my boss at work hates fish, but even she thought my bettas were beautiful. LOL


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Am I the only one who hates the real jagged edges on the caudals of those females? I always think that much branching (I think that is what causes it) makes the fins look messy.


----------



## MattsBettas

Yup LBF, excessive branching. 

So many reasons i am done with half moons.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Would that female be considered a sort of variant of rose tail? Also, would those kinds of fish throw x-factor fry? It is something I have been wondering as that kind of excessive branching seems to be getting much more common.


----------



## MattsBettas

I don't know the exact qualifications needed to be a rosetail but she definatly has excessive branching. That is one thing I will never breed, shame it is becoming so common. X-factor fry would depend on the male.


----------



## Senshine

How new are the "new" auctions?


----------



## Catw0man

So, so drool-worthy......and I've purchased a few fishies from Elegantbetta.....the fins are just stunning, mesmerizing to watch them swim....and only $25 BIN??? Someone please BIN him!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370564177


----------



## Senshine

He looks like hes got the scaling over his eyes


----------



## Catw0man

Senshine said:


> He looks like hes got the scaling over his eyes


Shhhhh! He'll hear you!

Just bought this black/copper female for my "upcoming" sorority tank....I mean, how could I resist?


----------



## Senshine

Sorry o.o I had her in my watchlist haha


----------



## Senshine

I was thinking she would be a nice girlfriend for the copper boy you are sending me


----------



## Catw0man

Ohhhhh......lol.....oopsie! Meanwhile, Aquastar has a black/copper female for $50 starting bid......unless I'm missing something the one I bought is just as pretty!


----------



## MattsBettas

Aquastar charges way to much for some of his stock, some of which isn't even breeding quality.

And I'd rather have a betta with dragonscaled eyes go to a pet owner like cat so that it couldn't be bred...


----------



## Senshine

It's totally fine haha I didn't say anything or bid  they seem to like pricing their bettas very high!
I don't/didn't see any scaling on her eyes..


----------



## ravenwinds

So, Littlebettafish and matt: totally agree with you about excessive branching....becoming way too common to see HMs look like combtails or what I call spiderwebs (the big tinned girls have it...looks like edge of fins cut at angles so that it looks like rudimentary spiderweb you see all over at Halloween...can't explain it more).
I know they have appeal to many people, but when are fins too big?
The lines of a HM should be crisp, clean looking.

Aemaki: pardon if I have the wrong OP. That adorable little red female w/ red spots at end of fins posted 3 pages back. I almost bid on her, and I hope someone does because she is so beautiful!


----------



## aemaki09

ravenwinds said:


> So, Littlebettafish and matt: totally agree with you about excessive branching....becoming way too common to see HMs look like combtails or what I call spiderwebs (the big tinned girls have it...looks like edge of fins cut at angles so that it looks like rudimentary spiderweb you see all over at Halloween...can't explain it more).
> I know they have appeal to many people, but when are fins too big?
> The lines of a HM should be crisp, clean looking.
> 
> Aemaki: pardon if I have the wrong OP. That adorable little red female w/ red spots at end of fins posted 3 pages back. I almost bid on her, and I hope someone does because she is so beautiful!


I have to agree with you about the excessive branchingz
I think Catwoman was the person who originally brought it up, but if not, pardon me... That girl is in the rose tail family, but is considered a feather tail. Not all rose tails have the x-factor gene, so it can't be proven until you breed some of them whether they have the mutation or not. I normally would never want to breed a rose/feather tailed fish either, bad idea all around, but with fins that length, I'd really love to do some experimenting.

Idk if it was me or not lol. You should bid on her! I can't bring anymore fish in for now, no matter how in love with some I am.


----------



## Deanna01

Is anyone else supposed to have fish going to Jennifer in tomorrow's shipment? I got a note from one seller (Bettagold) that said the flight to Atlanta was canceled and that they wouldn't be shipping out till the 20th instead, but the other sellers haven't contacted me.


----------



## MattsBettas

A couple of other things you have to consider is tail biting and the weight of the tail.


----------



## Deanna01

I've now heard from the other breeders, as well. Yes, the shipment to Jennifer has been postponed (apparently because the flight was canceled). They are giving the option of waiting until Jun 20 or going with another transshipper. FYI, in case anyone else had fish going to her.


----------



## Catw0man

More fish eye-candy:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371041410
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370706294
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370706113
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370697185


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I love the colors on that last boy! But, um,

Where does one keep 91 fish? lol.


----------



## Catw0man

AyalaCookiejar said:


> I love the colors on that last boy! But, um,
> 
> Where does one keep 91 fish? lol.


In tanks. Tanks filled with water.....I thought everybody knew that.....
;-)


----------



## crowntaillove3

LOL. And where might these hypothetical "tanks" be kept?


----------



## Catw0man

crowntaillove3 said:


> LOL. And where might these hypothetical "tanks" be kept?


LOL....kitchen, bedroom mainly.....and I actually have over 100 fish now, I just haven't updated my signature.....


----------



## crowntaillove3

Wow. I have 24 fish and 5 snails... But only 4 tanks. LOL. You need different tanks for almost all of your fish! I had to go with the "least tanks but most fish possible" strategy because I'm only allowed to keep the fish in my room. My teeny, tiny room. I BARELY have room to do my homework LOL.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

That's insane. I can't imagine how much space, time and money that takes 0_0 I mean, AB fish aren't cheap and sometimes I feel like I struggle to find time to do water changes on my 5 tanks (which are also in my room, lol).


----------



## crowntaillove3

Well, if I ever want to get more/bigger tanks, I have to show my parents I'm responsible enough to do it. So far, so good! That reminds me... My tanks are due for a water change! Well, two of my four just got new fish in them yesterday, so I'll wait on those... My betta tanks are going to be looking spit-spot!


----------



## Riverotter

Once you have a certain number of fish/tanks, it actually starts taking less time to take care of them. You rig up a system and just whip through the chores.

When I took care of 50 10G tanks and 7 assorted larger ones, I had it rigged so that it only took me 1 to 1.5 hours daily to take care of them all. That's a 20% water change each, 3x a week, box filters done once a week, fish fed, problems taken care of.
Now, with 5 mini (5G or less) tanks, 2 bigger ones and another cycling - I fuss with them for a good hour a day. It's not enough tanks to "break out the big guns" for, so it takes me longer.

:0 And I just like fussing with them.


----------



## Catw0man

AyalaCookiejar said:


> That's insane. I can't imagine how much space, time and money that takes 0_0 I mean, AB fish aren't cheap and sometimes I feel like I struggle to find time to do water changes on my 5 tanks (which are also in my room, lol).


It is getting a little, tiny bit out of control......lol. Yeah, I do have trouble sometimes getting the water changes done.....usually because my 2 daughters are interrupting me. The tanks in the kitchen get their water changes after my girls go to bed.

All joking aside, yes, it has been a huge investment these last few months (both money and time). I've been like a kid in a candy store with the Aquabid fish and have really reached a point where I need to rehome some of my duplicates or ones I just haven't "bonded" with to some lucky Canadian betta-lovers.


----------



## crowntaillove3

Tanks are all clean! I actually did a 100% because I got kind of behind. Bettas are happy now!! Filter media still has all of the beneficial bacteria, so I didn't ruin my cycle. Is it okay to change the water in my other tanks, even though I added new fish to them yesterday?

Edit: Not a 100%, these are bigger tanks. I meant some of the water.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

I don't see the harm in it. I usually give my fish a couple of days at least, though.


----------



## crowntaillove3

Thanks! I might wait until tomorrow... I don't have anything going on today or tomorrow. Or the rest of the summer, for that matter! LOL. I also want to rearrange some stuff in the tank... What the heck! I'll do it today.


----------



## Deanna01

Look at this interesting doubletail male! He looks like a warbonnet....
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1370662775


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

That's a weird place for a split for a DT....does it look like its coming out of his dorsal to you guys too?


----------



## lilnaugrim

No his dorsal is just really big so it's actually going right over the top lobe, which does make it look odd but he's split normally  just doesn't go right to the body. Beautiful coloring though :-D


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Ohhh now I see. The dorsal line is what threw me off. Haha.


----------



## crowntaillove3

Well... I did the change and everyone is fine... Except for me! I had my left arm shoulder-deep in NASTY fish water (I stirred up all of the crap) re-arranging the décor, and now you can hardly tell that I ever went in there. I notice a difference, and I'm satisfied. I made some better hiding places! Now onto some fun stuff...


HOLY FISH!
Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370555542
Look at his MULTI COLOR EYES!


----------



## crowntaillove3

Horizontal stripes? ...
Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370544018


----------



## Deanna01

I saw that fish, Crowntail, and was worried it was stress stripes. :-/


----------



## crowntaillove3

Oh... Pretty! Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370537377


----------



## crowntaillove3

Deanna01 said:


> I saw that fish, Crowntail, and was worried it was stress stripes. :-/


 That's what I thought. She has a cool pattern if they aren't stress related, and if they are, then she is a pretty color blue.


----------



## crowntaillove3

I haven't seen many CTs on this thread.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I've realized that my hard water is too much for CT rays. I really try to stay away from them, lol. My last (and only) CT had very curled rays and they broke off easily...


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Not sure if they have been posted, but I love Ploybettas fancy HMPKs. I have pictures of two gorgeous coloured females he once had for sale saved to my computer. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370774705

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370774699

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370775008
(don't think I would pay that much for a single HMPK though)


----------



## Deanna01

This girl's an unusual shade and would be really pretty in a sorority. 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370697445


----------



## peachii

My daily drooling over the yellow halfmoons over. Glad to see they are all going to a good home 

I'm going to highjack the shipment to Cat0woman's house and slide out the one light purple spotted yellow one. I'm so in love with that fish, I now have a folder of Cat0woman yellow babies on my computer. I kind of feel like a stalker


----------



## Minnieservis

Deanna01 said:


> This girl's an unusual shade and would be really pretty in a sorority.
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370697445


Oh my! I hope I can find a girl like her in a couple weeks when I start mine.


----------



## Senshine

She looks like the one I tried to reserve! I think I'll get her :3


----------



## Senshine

Unless one of you guys were planning on getting her?


----------



## Fenghuang

*drools*

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370804847


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Messy-ish finnage but OMG HIS PATTERN <3


----------



## Fenghuang

Yeh. I can excuse his fins since I won't be breeding anything until Ci and I get our own place. His pattern reminds me so much of a calico goldfish.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Fenghuang said:


> Yeh. I can excuse his fins since I won't be breeding anything until Ci and I get our own place. His pattern reminds me so much of a calico goldfish.


I know!!! Calicos are the best!!! I love spots...I'm so weird. xD


----------



## Fenghuang

Uh-huh. I think that's why I like "koi" and dalmatian bettas so much.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Yes!!! I wonder how those two breeds came to be, though. I would imagine that marbling came in there somewhere, but marbling is sooooo hard to get rid of in a line...so do koi change as well?


----------



## Atena

Are those spots going to change or do these fish stay the same all their life?

They are really pretty.


----------



## crowntaillove3

I'm not positive, but I think it depends on the betta. Some stay the same, some marble, some develop heavy irids (one of mine got a very heavy red irid) some lose color...


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

IMO any fish with spots or random patches of color are unpredictable. Some don't even look like marbles and they marble...

I have 3 dragon girls (two red dragons and a fire dragon) from Chard56 and they all have koi like spots that have changed a little, but the distinctive spots I use to identify them are the same.

I've also seen a fish go from spotted to almost solid colored to cellophane 0_0 Chard56 knows a lot about genetics though from years of experience so maybe he would know? Or maybe the breeder of the fish you are interested in might know more about the genetics of the specific fish?

I still say they are unpredictable. Personally I love the koi look and marbles but I wouldn't recommend getting one for a specific "look" because they might not always look the same......


----------



## crowntaillove3

Do guppies change like that? I have two similar females... Just able to tell them apart, but I don't want them to change that much.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Lol I honestly don't know anything about guppies. I'm a betta person except my Nerite snail and RCS. My brothers two loaches and pleco don't count.


----------



## Kyurem150

When did Aquastar sell females?? Nevertheless they look amazing!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Kyurem150 said:


> When did Aquastar sell females?? Nevertheless they look amazing!


Idk. How much is she running for? More since she's a girl? Lol


----------



## Catw0man

peachii said:


> My daily drooling over the yellow halfmoons over. Glad to see they are all going to a good home
> 
> I'm going to highjack the shipment to Cat0woman's house and slide out the one light purple spotted yellow one. I'm so in love with that fish, I now have a folder of Cat0woman yellow babies on my computer. I kind of feel like a stalker


Ooooo! My very own stalker!!!! lol


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

peachii said:


> My daily drooling over the yellow halfmoons over. Glad to see they are all going to a good home
> 
> I'm going to highjack the shipment to Cat0woman's house and slide out the one light purple spotted yellow one. I'm so in love with that fish, I now have a folder of Cat0woman yellow babies on my computer. I kind of feel like a stalker


OMG how did I miss this comment before!? LMFAOOOO


----------



## Catw0man

AyalaCookiejar said:


> I've realized that my hard water is too much for CT rays. I really try to stay away from them, lol. My last (and only) CT had very curled rays and they broke off easily...


I also have hard water....live in the "country" on a well. I use a dash of Blackwater extract in my water changes which seems to help.


----------



## Fenghuang

Black EE for $1000? How about a albino for $1000? Not even an amazing fish otherwise.

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370804592


----------



## Fenghuang

Also for $1000...

A yellow with red eyes.

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370804594


----------



## Catw0man

Incredible....lol.....that much money for red eyes? They remind me of 2 budgies I used to have....an albino and a "lutino" (yellow with red eyes).


----------



## Fenghuang

There was a guy on another forum that I used to frequent when I had my arowana and cichlids. He collected rare oddballs (leucistic/platinum/golden colouration, strange patterns, etc.) and paid hundreds or even thousands of dollars for them. Of course, these were fish that required hundreds of gallons of water (barracudas, arowanas, large catfish, gars, etc.). It seems bizzare to put the same price tag on bettas.


----------



## Catw0man

So sad someone outbid me on this gold boy by Farmfish66 (same thing happened the last time he auctioned one too!) But, even if I'd seen the outbid notice, I still wouldn't have gone up to $52 (darn you, Taiwanshowbetta!!!). Next time I'm gonna BIN one!

I'm still bidding on the guy in the second picture by a different seller....fingers crossed! (what? I like shiny things....)


----------



## Fenghuang

Good luck, Catw0man!


----------



## Deanna01

Good luck! I actually think the one in the second picture is even prettier.


----------



## Kyurem150

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Idk. How much is she running for? More since she's a girl? Lol


Exactly! She is $50!!!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Awww I want her, she's so cute!!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370533806


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh wow, this girl is so interesting looking! I would love to have her in my sorority! I think I need some Koi/marble girls in there to liven it up! So far they're mostly solid colors and some dragons. Darn it, I need my refund money so I can buy Bettas >.> curse you summer and lack of funds even though I'm working!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370558195


----------



## herefishy77

*Thailand Fish*

They are truly something else from Thailand... maybe I need to make the plunge?
Breeder recommendations?


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I'm still too scared to transship because I'm afraid of a miscommunication, lol. I guess that makes me lucky because I'm not spending so much money :0 I have bought from American breeders, though.


----------



## Catw0man

herefishy77 said:


> They are truly something else from Thailand... maybe I need to make the plunge?
> Breeder recommendations?


Aquastar71, Greatbetta, Elegantbetta, Bettaakapes, Farmfish66, 3dbettas, Ttbettas, Tmtbetta, Sirinutfarms......these are some of the sellers I've bought from and have had good experiences. My current "fav" breeder is 3dbettas (his real name is Siwat Wannaweak)....I have a lot of his fish (which are beautiful) AND he doesn't mind communicating with you (seems to enjoy it actually) about whatever your interests or concerns are. Nice fish, nice guy.


----------



## Deanna01

Ayala, what miscommunication are you worried about? You'll get the fish you bid on, and then they'll ask which transshipper you want. The transshipper handles it from there. Don't be afraid of it! It's really a breeze.


----------



## herefishy77

so do you have to bid on the fish or can you contact the seller and say what you are looking for. What if you buy from four different people? Thoughts?
Cat woman did you get my email?


----------



## Deanna01

You could contact the seller if you'd like. The biggest decision is which transshipper to use. All the sellers will ship to that transshipper on the same date, so if you bid on multiple fish, they will all arrive together, which decreases the shipping costs once they're in the States (or Canada or wherever). That shipping--getting the fish to your door--is still be most expensive part of it, because of the cost of transshipping, but if you buy multiple fish, it's not that much extra per additional fish.


----------



## aemaki09

Deanna01 said:


> Ayala, what miscommunication are you worried about? You'll get the fish you bid on, and then they'll ask which transshipper you want. The transshipper handles it from there. Don't be afraid of it! It's really a breeze.


Probably something like the miscommunication I had with showroombetta - they made me have a panic attack by saying they sent me the wrong fish, then that they didn't send it at all, and finally that they actually did send I and it was at Linda's. I will never buy from them again.

I also have tons of issues with sellers forgetting to sen my bettas on time to the correct Transhipper.

It's not always a piece of cake


----------



## herefishy77

Deanna, that makes sense... but the only transhipper in Canada is one person so that makes it easier. He seems nice, I told him I hesitated to order this go around because I am on vacation when they would be set back to come to me and he offered to hold them and ship them when I return!


----------



## herefishy77

It makes me feel like a kid in the candy store..... I just don't understand the huge cost variance.


----------



## Deanna01

Aemaki: Ah, I haven't bought enough to run into that. I'm glad you were able to shed some light on the issues that might come up. Not having a fish shipped at the right time really would be bad if you were buying multiples, because it might well double the cost of them getting to you. How often have you had that happen?


----------



## Deanna01

Okay, those of you starting sororities: Do you have a black yet? Because these black copper CT girls...
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1370635397









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1370635399


----------



## herefishy77

I would like to buy enough at once that my girls can go in a sorority.


----------



## Fenghuang

Oh, no, Deanna... Don't show me those! ;___;


----------



## Deanna01

That's what I did, Herefishy.

Honestly, I didn't understand when I bought mine about how the Thai sellers worked to get them to you all at once, so I bought almost all my girls from the transshipper in GA, Jennifer Viveiros (Hopdiggity on Aquabid). Greatbetta in Thailand had sent her a big shipment of them (she still has many), and I bought them direct from her.


----------



## Deanna01

They are pretty, aren't they, Feng? :-D


----------



## Fenghuang

Yes. >< Are you getting more for your sorority?


----------



## Deanna01

No...Not yet. I worry I have too many as is, though they are all getting along beautifully. I have one more coming that I'll try in there, but until/unless I upgrade my sorority tank, no more for me!


----------



## herefishy77

I am in Canada and my transhipper doesn't do that. I am hoping to connect with Catwoman to see what she is trying to rehome . Maybe the same thing. I would LOVE to get my hands on a fish from greatbetta. I never see them up for auction. I am thinking I might just have to commit and ask them to send along a sibling female as well.


----------



## Deanna01

Here's a super-cute "lipstick" DTHMPK...

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1370559246


----------



## Fenghuang

You should understand my pain then. So many pretty fishies I don't have the money or space to buy and keep. ;___;


----------



## Fenghuang

Personally, I think she is adorable.

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370609925


----------



## herefishy77

I feel fortunate to definitely have the space.... it's just wrapping my head around steller buys and I didn't know I could buy from various buyers. Now I think my paypal acct might get overworked.


----------



## Fenghuang

Talk about bank breaking fish. One is $100 and the $150. These are just mininum starting bids!

From Storybettas:









From Niwit:


----------



## herefishy77

What cool looking fish though! I bet it would be impossible to type.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I love the second one!!!!


----------



## Fenghuang

herefishy77 said:


> What cool looking fish though! I bet it would be impossible to type.


Those are "koi" bettas. In other words, variants of marble bettas.


----------



## Fenghuang

Speaking of bank breaking fish, there is a mini-bidding war going on this guy. It's up to $86 now.

Pretty fish, but not worth $86.

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370775008


----------



## Fenghuang

Oh, and this guy from Charnwit_betta is going for $200. 









This pair from the same seller is $300.


----------



## Skyewillow

omg, those Kois!! -drool-


----------



## Fenghuang

I think those sellers have gone mad. It must be that million dollar joke bid that set them all off. xD

It's not even like those guys are particularly unique (aside from the $86 bidding war subject who actually has that odd pattern going for him). Other sellers have kois for less.


----------



## Senshine

So these are the girls I'm getting, but I feel like I'm still missing something.








I have a dark red girl that I've rescued and I'm planning on getting these other girls:


----------



## herefishy77

That will be the most pretty tank ever.


----------



## Viva

Senshine said:


> So these are the girls I'm getting, but I feel like I'm still missing something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a dark red girl that I've rescued and I'm planning on getting these other girls:


 
Wow, the second to last girl is almost my dream betta. My dream betta is gold body with red and black fins. She is gorgeous! You are so lucky! One day I think I'll have a sorority with some beautiful female imports! I really love the orange and white girl too, she looks like a Dreamsicle (an type of icecream treat thing).

I have a question about the "Koi" bettas? If they are marbles, isn't there a high probability that they will marble out and become one solid color, or their pattern will at least change? Thats one thing I would be hesitant about when buying an expensive marble/koi. They are really beautiful and I like the marble plakats the most, but I would be pretty mad if I paid $100 on a specific pattern just to have it change in a few weeks. Maybe it's the genetics of the marble that makes them so expensive? Do all marbles marble out or do some stay relatively unchanged?


----------



## Deanna01

Solid red, pink, purple, maybe? It's going to be a gorgeous tank!


----------



## Deanna01

This girl would complement the ones you have well, Senshine:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370721002


----------



## Deanna01

I just love this yellow boy with red spots. Would he be considered a yellow dalmatian?


----------



## herefishy77

Oone of the prettiest girls I have seen




Deanna01 said:


> This girl would complement the ones you have well, Senshine:
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370721002


----------



## Deanna01

She is gorgeous, Herefishy! If I had space for another girl right now, I would be hitting the BIN and not fretting over a bidding war!


----------



## herefishy77

If I buy her then I have to buy 6-10 to make it worth my while.... Hmmm she is stunning...


----------



## Deanna01

Go for it!  I am LOVING my sorority. You should have time before you get her to get an NPT ready to go!


----------



## herefishy77

Do you have breeding females in your sorority tank? How big is yours?


----------



## herefishy77

Okay.... now I am seriously thinking of bidding and just importing some in. In order to import in, do I have to buy all from one seller?


----------



## herefishy77

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370563879


----------



## Deanna01

Nope! If you want to be on the safe side, you can ask before you bid when the next shipment to your transshipper will be, so that you know how much time you have to pick out your girls. But you can pick from as many sellers as you like in Thailand, and they should all ship at the same time. Sellers in Canada would ship for themselves and not as part of your shipment.


----------



## Deanna01

Herefishy, let me show you my addiction. To go with that last one, this girl:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370580602


----------



## herefishy77

She is beautiful too!! ARe you much of a critic when it comes to finnage, colour etc? That wasn't meant as a knock or to be offensive. I am just wondering if you just follow your heart. I keep checking feedback on buyers. Aquarstars are sooooo much money....


----------



## Deanna01

And this girl...

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371033455


----------



## Deanna01

I honestly don't know anything about finnage, and these are likely (because of that) not show or breeding quality. For a sorority, I am going with fish that I think are beautiful and that I think would would complement each other as a group. For serious finnage and breeding info, you would definitely need to ask someone else.


----------



## Fenghuang

I LOVE this guy. Ugh.

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370820542


----------



## Senshine

herefishy77 said:


> That will be the most pretty tank ever.


Thank you! I'm hoping it will be really pretty.



Viva said:


> Wow, the second to last girl is almost my dream betta. My dream betta is gold body with red and black fins. She is gorgeous! You are so lucky! One day I think I'll have a sorority with some beautiful female imports! I really love the orange and white girl too, she looks like a Dreamsicle (an type of icecream treat thing).


She is super pretty! The orange and white one reminded me of a creamsicle haha.



Deanna01 said:


> Solid red, pink, purple, maybe? It's going to be a gorgeous tank!


I have a solid red girl right now, and I was kind of thinking of this girl:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370692155
but she seems pretty aggressive.



Deanna01 said:


> This girl would complement the ones you have well, Senshine:
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370721002


Wow is she ever pretty!


----------



## Deanna01

Here is a picture of my sorority tank. I love it. I got almost all of mine from the American transshipper Hopdiggity.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Deanna01 said:


> Here is a picture of my sorority tank. I love it. I got almost all of mine from the American transshipper Hopdiggity.


Oh no, looks like your DHG died! You should pull them out before they soil your tank lol But I love your girls! You already knew that I think though haha


----------



## Viva

Senshine said:


> She is super pretty! The orange and white one reminded me of a creamsicle haha.


 
Oh yeah, they are called creamsicles too. I think Dreamsicles are the generic brand that my grocery store makes...same thing though. Orange popsicle with white cream deliciousness in the middle!


----------



## Deanna01

Lil: I didn't add any fertilizer because I didn't think you were supposed to with an NPT, and my light wasn't sufficient to grow them without. You're right that I should pull them out. Will do that with the water change this weekend.

Herefishy: And this white plakat dumbo girl....

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371161391


----------



## Senshine

I was thinking about bidding on this girl as well..


----------



## Senshine

If they have videos, and the girl seems really aggressive, would it be a good idea to pass on them? Or would they be more mellow in a sorority?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Senshine said:


> If they have videos, and the girl seems really aggressive, would it be a good idea to pass on them? Or would they be more mellow in a sorority?


For aggressive females I do the "time out" method were you stick them in a breeder box up to 2 weeks and then let them out. if they still continue to pick on girls, back in the box they go until they can calm down.

Also when I QT fish for at least 2 weeks when I get them, they are actually floating in my big tank of the sorority so they get to see them all two weeks before they go in and I generally don't have any problems with them.


----------



## Deanna01

Senshine, that girl is lovely, and she would look very pretty with the ones you have.


----------



## Senshine

So that purple girl would probably be okay?  that's basically the only reason I haven't gotten her. 
This girl has a nice purple colour to her.. http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370691986


----------



## herefishy77

Deanna,

GASP.... that is so outrageously beautiful. How big is the tank and how many do you have in there. Did you get them all at once?


----------



## Senshine

Deanna01 said:


> Senshine, that girl is lovely, and she would look very pretty with the ones you have.


 The blue and white or the purple?


----------



## Deanna01

Herefishy: I have a 20-gallon long. I have 17 girls that I got in two different batches, two weeks apart, of roughly equal size. Before I added the second batch, I rearranged the tank a little bit (added a cave, moved some plants) to change things up. I have had ZERO problems. I know that many here would say I am overstocked on girls, but I went by the advice on Bettysplendens.com, on her sorority article, and am considering one girl per gallon okay, especially with the longer tank and the fact that I have planted very heavily and have lots of floating plants (which the girls absolutely love).


----------



## lilnaugrim

Senshine said:


> So that purple girl would probably be okay?  that's basically the only reason I haven't gotten her.
> This girl has a nice purple colour to her.. http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370691986


She looks pretty docile to me lol So yes, she'd be fine


----------



## Deanna01

Senshine: The white with blue spots.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Deanna01 said:


> Herefishy: I have a 20-gallon long. I have 17 girls that I got in two different batches, two weeks apart, of roughly equal size. Before I added the second batch, I rearranged the tank a little bit (added a cave, moved some plants) to change things up. I have had ZERO problems. I know that many here would say I am overstocked on girls, but I went by the advice on Bettysplendens.com, on her sorority article, and am considering one girl per gallon okay, especially with the longer tank and the fact that I have planted very heavily and have lots of floating plants (which the girls absolutely love).


Not overstocked  17 is perfectly fine. If you had other fish in there, then yes you'd be overstocked lol I know you said "some" though. Just giving my two sense


----------



## herefishy77

Deanna, well I think you have one to many so you best just send me the dude in your profile picture and you will be fine.


----------



## Deanna01

LOL! No dudes in my sorority! Only the girls. Those boys are too mean. ;-)


----------



## Senshine

The first girl here is the one I think is aggressive by the way haha, but I like the second one too.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370692155








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370691986


----------



## herefishy77

*Deanna*

Well... I know that... I was just trying to think of any excuse for you to send me that super pretty boy.


----------



## Deanna01

He is pretty! He has marbled up now so that almost the only white he has is a "butterfly" strip at the end of his tail, though. The rest of him is all metallic blue-green. 

(Here he is with flash--his green doesn't show up anywhere near as much with natural light.)


----------



## Senshine

I bid on the blue and white girl! I'm the highest bidder right now and I hope it stays that way


----------



## Senshine

And I BIN on the red and copper girl! Deanna, your boy is gorgeous!


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver

So many beautiful bettas on Aquabid! 
This boys going for 80$+! :O 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370775008
Ee really want this girl! x]


----------



## MattsBettas

That girl is glowing!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

MattsBettas said:


> That girl is glowing!


Only pregnant girlies glow!!!


----------



## crowntaillove3

DoctorWhoLuver said:


> So many beautiful bettas on Aquabid!
> This boys going for 80$+! :O
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370775008


 O.O I just died.


----------



## Hail0788

She is glowing! I want her.


----------



## LizbethDawn

The bidding is at $122 for this dude









And his name would be Sketch if I had the space lol


----------



## crowntaillove3

I like the name! LOL


----------



## Kyurem150

Not Aquabid but a seller on aquabid. He is soooooo pretty!!!! http://www.tmtbettathailand.com/shop/TMTBETTA/Orange_Platinum_DOT__Male-000086-EN-pdtdetail.html


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver

I love TMT's bettas x] They have a lot of interesting colors.


----------



## peachii

OMG, those sold out bettas on there - he had a line of PINK GIANTS and goldish giants. I didn't need to see those!!


----------



## crowntaillove3

TMTbetta is my favorite Aquabid seller! I love his fish.


----------



## aemaki09

Havent seen a gold HM before! <3
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371176696


This guy is calling to me for some reason








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371141610


----------



## Catw0man

herefishy77 said:


> I am in Canada and my transhipper doesn't do that. I am hoping to connect with Catwoman to see what she is trying to rehome . Maybe the same thing. I would LOVE to get my hands on a fish from greatbetta. I never see them up for auction. I am thinking I might just have to commit and ask them to send along a sibling female as well.


Here's a link to my albums http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?u=47228

There's an album with some pics of fish I'm looking to rehome currently and there may be more added. It's really hard to get decent shots myself, so I'm trying to link my pics to pics that the breeder took...that way you get a better idea of what they'd look like flaring, etc. Some of the fish there are already spoken for, but if you don't see a comment from someone staking their claim on a fish, go ahead and comment if it's one you'd like.

Greatbetta's fish are amazing.....haven't been any auctions for a while (I secretly think that Jennifer aka "Hopdiggity" is hogging them all....and, to add insult to injury, she doesn't ship to Canada so I can't even buy any from her....)


----------



## ravenwinds

Deanna: wow! I love your sorority tank!...and when my next batch of bettas arrive next week, mine will look more like yours!....gonna transfer fish around and empty my 29g of gouramis, then it'll become my betta sorority! A lot of work, but...I have too many females for lesser accommodations 

Senshine: so between you and me, does Mr Majcha have many of the females he listed last week still on Aquabid? We must have made him very happy! I got 1 orange girl from him in Linda's last shipment....this one scheduled for Sunday, I have 5 girls and 1 male.

Majcha's "glowing" white w/blue green finnage....either I just won her, or (if she's still on AB) I got her twin sister.

Herefishy77: my current favorite breeders: 3D, Majcha, blimp33(my 1st overseas betta came from him)...bought from them all, it seems. Rules to live by: 1)slow down...if in doubt, move on to another fish, you can always go back; 2) look for uniform finnage...color and size(if you do this, you'll probably have chosen well; 3) whether it's male or female up for auction, the breeder usually has sibling reserved as a mate; 4) common sense- is any betta worth more than ??...if you can name a max price in your head, don't go beyond that...too many crazies out there already who don't know when to quit bidding!


----------



## Deanna01

Look at this pretty green-eyed yellow girl:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371187277









And Betta2Day has some lovely "super golds" up with light-colored eyes. They'd brighten up any sorority!


----------



## Deanna01

This blue dragon mustard girl is also gorgeous:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370846947


----------



## Hallyx

I like wild and wild-type Betta, like this B. ocellata. If I had a spare $100......


----------



## Hallyx

Darn dialup I'm stuck with.

It's this one:
AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettas1370723403 - Betta cf. ocellata *Gladiator* Pair - Ends: Sat Jun 8 2013 - 03:30:03 PM CDT


----------



## Deanna01

The wild types are really interesting, Hallyx. Maybe one day....

This is listed under the Wild as a Splendens, and it's really lovely.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Better bust out the cling wrap if you ever keep any of that complex Hallyx. I think they live to jump haha. 










This male is nice. I love the snakey look of wilds.


----------



## Deanna01

Ravenwinds: Thank you! I am so new to fish, but I am crazy crazy about my sorority. I honestly don't understand why everyone who loves fish doesn't have a sorority, just because they're so beautiful!


----------



## Minnieservis

Deanna01 said:


> Ravenwinds: Thank you! I am so new to fish, but I am crazy crazy about my sorority. I honestly don't understand why everyone who loves fish doesn't have a sorority, just because they're so beautiful!



Seeing a picture of your sorority a while back is what finalized my decision to have one. It's just absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Deanna01

Aw, thank you, Minni! I'm a research nut, so I am managing as a newbie better than many, I think.


----------



## Minnieservis

Deanna01 said:


> Aw, thank you, Minni! I'm a research nut, so I am managing as a newbie better than many, I think.


You're welcome! I hope my sorority turns out half as nice as yours


----------



## Minnieservis

Oh this girl is so pretty!!










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370843450


----------



## Minnieservis

I want an orange girl soooo bad! She's so unique!










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371216557


----------



## Janan

These are the girls I would choose for my sorority!


----------



## colorxmexravyne

Minnieservis said:


> Oh this girl is so pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370843450


I've been eyeing that girl for about a week now! I'm gonna BIN Monday when my new debit card comes in if I haven't talked myself out of it by then. I mean, I *reaaaaaaaalllyy* don't need another tank but ugh she's just so adorable! xc


----------



## crowntaillove3

When one of my bettas die (hopefully not for another 2 years) I'm probably going to get a female. Or I'll sell the 2.5 to get a bigger tank... I want a sorority soooooooo badly... I just love hearing about other people's sororities to get ideas!


----------



## Hail0788

His tail is wicked!


----------



## crowntaillove3

Ooooh... Pretty...


----------



## crowntaillove3

Hail0788 said:


> His tail is wicked!


 OMG he is amazing.


----------



## Catw0man

Unusual girl....don't know if I like her or not, but she is different!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371043309


----------



## Senshine

I have to choose one from these four. What do you guys think?
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371124816








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371124212








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371123609








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371123607


----------



## Deanna01

For what you have already, Senshine, I'd go with the top one, unless you want predominantly yellow in your tank.


----------



## Deanna01

This "blue-green" girl is awfully pretty!


----------



## Senshine

I do like the top one the best, but it looks like she has the dragon scaling growing over her eyes and if she ends up going blind she probably wouldn't do well in a sorority would she?


----------



## Deanna01

Hm. I don't see dragon scaling over her eyes at all, but I'll see if someone else sees what I don't.


----------



## Senshine

The picture on her auction page probably shows it better since the picture there is huuuge. And that purple girl, I'm contemplating between her and the other one I posted yesterday haha 


Senshine said:


> The first girl here is the one I think is aggressive by the way haha, but I like the second one too.
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370692155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370691986


----------



## Viva

Senshine said:


> I have to choose one from these four. What do you guys think?
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371124816
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371124212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371123609
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371123607


I like the top one the best too. I don't know much about the dragon scaling over betta's eyes though.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Senshine said:


> I have to choose one from these four. What do you guys think?
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371124816
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371124212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371123609
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371123607


Second because of form.


----------



## aemaki09

I don't see and dragonscaling on any of their eyes. Just the norm.

I really like the 2nd best as well


----------



## Bettafeathers

It looks to me like the first girl just has her eye turned which is giving the illusion of scaling over the eye.

All those girls are gorgeous!


----------



## Catw0man

Senshine said:


> I have to choose one from these four. What do you guys think?
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371124816
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371124212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371123609
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371123607


Personally, I love the third girl.....her pretty eyes!!!


----------



## MattsBettas

I like the second one. Neat color and good form. 

I don't know if the first girl has dragon scaling over her eyes but if a betta did get that in a sorority, she would need to be removed.


----------



## Senshine

I'd rather not risk it.. I'd have no problem separating her and having her in a different tank but I bet she'd get picked on before I could intervene if it did get like that and that's not fair to her. 
The third girls eyes are beautiful and the last girl is pretty too, but the second is so interesting so I think I'll go with her!
Thank you everyone


----------



## ravenwinds

Glad you found Majcha's new auctions! He sent me an email early this am...I have been drooling, trying to stop myself, then compromising with myself for just 1 female and 1 male (already bought the white male with gorgeous blue/green fins) and a perfect copper female from him! Sorry, I BIN before reading rest of email and coming here 

Senshine: I almost bought the 1st and 3rd girls....so those are my faves!


----------



## Fenghuang

Love the colour combo.

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370711989


----------



## Fenghuang

And this one. 

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370795522


----------



## Fenghuang

And all of these!

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371138544









Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371138563









Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371138576


----------



## Deanna01

LOL. Feng, you and I have the same taste in fish, I swear! I was coming over to post two of those and see you have already done it!


----------



## Signature Farms

That middle one... Why did I swear off HMs? I might have to make an exception for him...


----------



## Fenghuang

Deanna: Well, you know what they say. Great mind think alike. :S I was taking a break from drawing and surfing Aquabid and then I saw them... So gorgeous...

Signature Farms: He's my favourite too. I don't think his pattern will stay that way though.


----------



## Signature Farms

That's the sad part about marbles!


----------



## Fenghuang

I've gotten lucky with all my marbles so far though. I like their new patterns even more then their old ones.


----------



## ravenwinds

It's why I usually go for marbles with more base color than marbling...I figure it "should" take longer for a mostly white or black fish to become all red, blue, green, etc....just a theory 

Feng: gee, one would think that some country with a red,white,blue flag is on the verge of a national holiday!....gotta love how USA and Thailand (and France for that matter) all have same color motif! All those bettas, especially the 1st guy who looks like stars and stripes, can symbolize both countries very well!
It kind of reminds me of retail stores that start Xmas sales in October....breed, sell, buy your 4th of July independence day bettas now so they'll arrive before the big day...heehee


----------



## Senshine

I missed the boys auction T_T can I contact the guy that bought him and offer him more money for it? Is that something people do? xD


----------



## Catw0man

Senshine said:


> I missed the boys auction T_T can I contact the guy that bought him and offer him more money for it? Is that something people do? xD


I've been tempted to do that....lol....but haven't. I suppose you could contact them through Aquabid? I dunno....if you do, let us know how it goes!


----------



## Senshine

I just did, I am so upset with myself.. I got so excited about going to the LFS to get some new plants that I forgot about it -.-


----------



## Catw0man

Friday night eye candy.....

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371041122
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370951771
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370963413
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371041091
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370919570


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Not sure if she's a re-post, but what a beautiful fish. I love the 'slough dragons' from this seller. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371087858


----------



## MattsBettas

Which boy, Senshine?


----------



## Senshine

Deanna01 said:


>


This boy


----------



## MattsBettas

Oh my God... He's amazing! He reminds me of him-
View attachment 143986


----------



## Senshine

They do look similar.. I think Majcha farm had another too, but that guy was something special and he was amazing.


----------



## Senshine

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371221167
This is the other boy, his colours aren't as nicely separate I don't think, but they are still there.

ETA: that made no sense, sorry haha. I meant that he has the same colours but the way they are divided on the other male looks nicer to me.


----------



## Catw0man

Oh my!!!! Aquastar strikes again! "Black Warrior" for $100!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370895196


----------



## Senshine

I dunno if I'd say he's worth $100.. but he is very interesting! My LFS had these really huge wild looking bettas for $7.99. I was really tempted to buy a couple, they were really pretty!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Ooh he is nice. But at $100 for a fish whose colour is most likely going to change over time, no way.


----------



## Catw0man

LittleBettaFish said:


> Ooh he is nice. But at $100 for a fish whose colour is most likely going to change over time, no way.


I know! I've bought enough marble types now to know they very rarely stay anywhere close to the pattern they had when you bought them. It's very disappointing to open your new fish when they arrive and find ones you don't even recognize! A few of the fish I am re-homing are marbles that changed completely....and I couldn't reconcile myself to what they'd become....lol....not the fish's fault, of course, but it's just annoying!


----------



## MattsBettas

What type of wild, senshine?

The second boy is nice too, I love he dalmation spots.


----------



## crowntaillove3

LOL... One of my males used to be red and blue. Now, his blue is a steel-ish color. My other male used to have a tiny touch of red on his anal fin, and the rest of him was a sea green. Now, he is bright green with an almost 100% red anal fin.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Yeah I hate red wash on blue fish and I used to purchase what looked like clean white and blue marbles only for them to turn solid blue with red wash.


----------



## Senshine

MattsBettas said:


> What type of wild, senshine?
> 
> The second boy is nice too, I love he dalmation spots.


I believe they were just splendens, probably hybrids. I haven't seen a betta as big as they were before :shock:


----------



## LizbethDawn

Were they "King" Bettas? The petco here sells them and they are dark, have a little bit of iridescence, those adorable spots on their fins, and are just plain HUGE?


----------



## Senshine

They had some weird name that didn't really fit with them, I wasn't really paying attention to it though. I looked up king bettas and I've seen some members post theirs and they are kind of different. The king bettas look huge all over but the ones at the LFS were more proportional just really big if that makes sense. If I go back and they are still there I'll try to take some pictures


----------



## ravenwinds

Senshine: I almost bought the 2nd boy w/blue & orange patches...I, too (Matt), love his dalmation spots of dark orange!
I bought a petco "King" betta....mostly dark blue plakat w/some red wash...they don't sell females so I've been contemplating getting a "giant" female but none have spoken to me (is it just me or do they have horrible finnage and lines on the giants...sometimes I don't "get" the craze over giant bettas!). My "king" looks like a giant, is 3inches long, and was an awesome father of over 150 fry (bred him to a normal red girl)...I swear he didn't eat 1 egg, was always cleaning/rearranging his brood..He was the one I rescued the day he arrived at our petco...they were busy and hadn't put the new shipment of bettas in their cups....they come in little (2inch) plastic bag triangles...like they "food saver" melt the 2 edges together making a tiny triangle that the regular HMs have difficulties getting comfortable.....there was no way a "king" or "giant" would be able to handle it....it was so sickening!....he couldn't keep all of his body in water at same time!


----------



## Senshine

Isn't he cute? If that guy doesn't get back to me by tomorrow I think I'll bid on him.
That's so horrible! I'm glad your guy was such a good dad though

Does anyone know if you have to pay extra for the seller to take an auction down if it has no bids? I'd rather not get into a bidding war, and I don't want to BIN for over $10 over the starting bid.


----------



## keepsmiling

Oh my! I just got word that both shipments of my bettas are delayed. The white one will be June 21st, and the blue one in July.:-(


----------



## Catw0man

Senshine said:


> Isn't he cute? If that guy doesn't get back to me by tomorrow I think I'll bid on him.
> That's so horrible! I'm glad your guy was such a good dad though
> 
> Does anyone know if you have to pay extra for the seller to take an auction down if it has no bids? I'd rather not get into a bidding war, and I don't want to BIN for over $10 over the starting bid.


All you can do is ask....I think some sellers would be quite accommodating (like Siwat), but others not so much. Also, they may charge a couple of dollars more than the starting bid. They get more accommodating the closer they get to the buyer's ship date....lol....if they want the auction to be over sooner so they can ship the fish on your date.


----------



## Deanna01

Keepsmiling, were you using different transshippers? Why were they delayed to different dates? That really sucks. I'm sorry to hear. :-/


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

keepsmiling said:


> Oh my! I just got word that both shipments of my bettas are delayed. The white one will be June 21st, and the blue one in July.:-(


OMG I just got a FB message from my seller telling me that his transhipper won't ship until July. </3


----------



## Senshine

What would be a good offer for that boy? He was won for $19.. Would $25 be generous enough?


----------



## keepsmiling

Deanna01 said:


> Keepsmiling, were you using different transshippers? Why were they delayed to different dates? That really sucks. I'm sorry to hear. :-/


Yes, Linda and Jennifer. I tried to sync them up, but I already had Jennifer in place for the first one, and the seller on the second one is in Indonesia and wasn't shipping anything else to her.



Hadoken Kitty said:


> OMG I just got a FB message from my seller telling me that his transhipper won't ship until July. </3


You must be in the same boat as me.

For me as long as the fish are in safe hands, I am ok with it. It gives me more time to cycle and settle the tanks.


----------



## keepsmiling

Another thought, why would they ship fish so close to a Holiday?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

I believe it is due to the upcomming IBC convention. Most transhippers will attend this, along with most breeders.

Also, I don't think our freedom holiday applies to any other country.


----------



## Catw0man

Senshine said:


> What would be a good offer for that boy? He was won for $19.. Would $25 be generous enough?


If someone won a fish....and really wants him....I think it would take more than that to make it worth their while. I would go with $30 maybe?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Catw0man said:


> If someone won a fish....and really wants him....I think it would take more than that to make it worth their while. I would go with $30 maybe?


I doubt that a seller would cancel someone's order just because someone else paid more. That's bad business and can ruin a reputation.


----------



## Catw0man

From Arnatbettas....often have some nice Giants and DTs....they listed a couple of Giant Reds a few days ago, but they got BIN'd so fast!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370937606


----------



## Catw0man

Hadoken Kitty said:


> I doubt that a seller would cancel someone's order just because someone else paid more. That's bad business and can ruin a reputation.


I don't think she's going to ask the seller to cancel the sale, rather, ask the buyer if he'd be willing to resell the fish in question.


----------



## Senshine

Hadoken Kitty said:


> I doubt that a seller would cancel someone's order just because someone else paid more. That's bad business and can ruin a reputation.





Catw0man said:


> I don't think she's going to ask the seller to cancel the sale, rather, ask the buyer if he'd be willing to resell the fish in question.


@Hadoken Kitty- Yeah.. We aren't talking about a seller, but someone who won a fish. The conversation goes back a couple pages and I'm sure if you read those it would make more sense ;-)


----------



## ravenwinds

Although, I do think that happens Hadoken....with fish still at auction...I think that some sellers might cancel an auction, even if it had bids already, for the right amount. As long as it doesn't happen too much, they can say fish got ill, died, tailbiting....I would think they have enough similar fish that they could find one to take a pic of as proof....

Maybe I'm just paranoid but I feel this might of happened with the HMPK white w/blue & yellow markings that I "won" from farmfish66 but was suddenly "unavailable" at breeders new home in Singapore....probably will never find out 

Senshine: I wouldn't get your hopes up too much...someone who,goes to trouble of bidding on a betta from Thailand probably won't resell for less than 50$, I think.


----------



## keepsmiling

The breeder in Indonesia told me that because of this, he will not be able to ship his own personal fish for the convention. He was very upset.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

ravenwinds said:


> Although, I do think that happens Hadoken....with fish still at auction...I think that some sellers might cancel an auction, even if it had bids already, for the right amount. As long as it doesn't happen too much, they can say fish got ill, died, tailbiting....I would think they have enough similar fish that they could find one to take a pic of as proof....
> 
> Maybe I'm just paranoid but I feel this might of happened with the HMPK white w/blue & yellow markings that I "won" from farmfish66 but was suddenly "unavailable" at breeders new home in Singapore....probably will never find out
> 
> Senshine: I wouldn't get your hopes up too much...someone who,goes to trouble of bidding on a betta from Thailand probably won't resell for less than 50$, I think.


Now that you mention it..that does sound...fishy (-takes sunglasses off- yeaaaaaahhhh!!!!!!! Lol, jk. Lack of better words). 

I think a breeder pulled this on me with a black and blue male that I ordered for my grandma. He said that the fish got lost in the transport from Thailand to my transhipper. Honestly, that sounded like a load of b.s. from the start.


----------



## Riverotter

ravenwinds said:


> Maybe I'm just paranoid but I feel this might of happened with the HMPK white w/blue & yellow markings that I "won" from farmfish66 but was suddenly "unavailable" at breeders new home in Singapore....probably will never find out


Having moved long distance myself, I'd give them the benefit of the doubt. if you can't do it in one fell swoop, you have to get people to help you. Generally the only folks who have the time is your cousin who is unemployed for a reason.

And honestly- I raise dairy goats (there's a point to the story, I swear). We pull the babies at birth and bottle raise them in our kitchen for the first month. My husband - who, as you would imagine, lives in my house, helps feed the babies and spends the same month tripping over the little guys, putting them out, bringing them in, etc - actually turned to me just the other day and said "Which one is the girl? Is it the darker colored one?"

Umm, yeah honey, the one you helped NAME.
He also couldn't remember which cat was our 14 year old housecat. 14 years is longer then we've had the _children_.

So I can TOTALLY see someone's cousin screwing up which fish while a seller is trying to move across the country. Especially considering that there are likely several thousand fish involved (and only 4 baby goats, in 2 sets of twins, with 6 weeks age difference between sets :roll: )


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Riverotter said:


> And honestly- I raise dairy goats (there's a point to the story, I swear).


I laughed at that more than I should have.


----------



## Fenghuang

I totally laughed too. Especially at the housecat part.

I feel horrible for the pretty fishies that get lost though. If they get lost.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Well IF what's actually going on is the breeder sells the fish to someone after the auction ended because they offered more money... Can you blame them? I mean caring for that many fish alone is going to take a lot of time, and then listing them all, getting pictures, and getting them all organized and shipped... Can't imagine they have time for another job. Have to make a living somehow, right?

And it's probably very likely that they have hundreds or thousands of fish at a time. Trying to move all of them plus everything you own across a country? I would NOT be surprised if some got lost or died during all of that confusion. I've had to move 5 fish a couple blocks from one house to another and it was a PITA. Still trying to figure out how I'm going to move 7 from here to my new apartment in a month or so with the tanks and all my other crap I own, re-setting up tanks, filters, heaters, and lights and still worrying about the fish keeping a consistent temp and the live plants. I'm freaking out just thinking about it.

If they came up with a random excuse that made little sense... I can see, but if they're in the middle of moving? Things get lost all the time.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

AyalaCookiejar said:


> Well IF what's actually going on is the breeder sells the fish to someone after the auction ended because they offered more money... Can you blame them? I mean caring for that many fish alone is going to take a lot of time, and then listing them all, getting pictures, and getting them all organized and shipped... Can't imagine they have time for another job. Have to make a living somehow, right?
> 
> And it's probably very likely that they have hundreds or thousands of fish at a time. Trying to move all of them plus everything you own across a country? I would NOT be surprised if some got lost or died during all of that confusion. I've had to move 5 fish a couple blocks from one house to another and it was a PITA. Still trying to figure out how I'm going to move 7 from here to my new apartment in a month or so with the tanks and all my other crap I own, re-setting up tanks, filters, heaters, and lights and still worrying about the fish keeping a consistent temp and the live plants. I'm freaking out just thinking about it.
> 
> If they came up with a random excuse that made little sense... I can see, but if they're in the middle of moving? Things get lost all the time.


No, I mean he said it got lost during the flight.


----------



## ravenwinds

And with mine: he said "i forgot I put him on auction and instead moved him to my new home. So there is nothing I can do, really."
The problem I have is: fish wasn't lost, dead, or sick....just at his new place (and believe me I know how hard it is to move and what can happen: try a house fire day after moving van drops off our stuff!)...he knows exactly where this fish is, so he says, but he can't ship to my transhipper? What's he gonna do now, if he is still breeding? There Are Cargo Planes from Singapore to! Emmy Golf is in Singapore as well as other breeders, so if he still has fish, he could send to my transhipper!

Sorry, bit of a rant (shrugs).

Riverotter: loved your story! Especially the part about owning (or being owned by) housecat longer than the kids! LMAO...


----------



## Riverotter

I have to laugh at the thought of moving - it keeps me from curling into the fetal position and rocking back and forth at the very mention of the word.

Having moved long distances pretty often ... When I heard the story the first time, the image that popped into my head was seller's brother-in-law standing by all the many, many bottles of fish saying "Hey, uh, I know I said I'd help you pack, but ... do you really _need_ to take _all_ the fish? How 'bout I just kinda turn these loose and you can just buy new ones there..."
Or even better, having that conversation over the phone; whoever helping on that end just seeing the poor guy turn white, drop the phone, fall over and need to breath into a paper bag for a minute.

If you've ever moved a long distance (I've gone across the country 3 times <sob> ) ideally, it goes the most smoothly if you yourself make the trip several times, and shuttle things back and forth and so on. So he might have been on the other end, with the fish a thousand miles away and nothing he can do.

I have HUGE sympathy for anyone who's done a long distance move.


----------



## Senshine

So basically they guy agreed to switch bettas for a different male but I have to "sought it out" with the seller  I am going to pay him for mr bumble bee (the one I wanted) and I'm paying for half of the other guy. How do I go about paying for the half of the other guy? Since he said I have to deal with the seller, do I pay for him to Mr. Majcha then get the guy to send me half?


----------



## Deanna01

Senshine, I assume you'd pay Mr. Majcha for half of the other guy, and tell him that's what you're doing, then leave him to pay the other half.

Someone go buy this cutie-pie girl, so that I don't. I do not have space (yet). I do not have space (yet)....

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370939687


----------



## Senshine

Oh right, duh! I hadn't thought of that haha. 
That girl is soo adorable! You should get her, by the time she gets to you I'm sure you'll have made space ;-)


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Senshine said:


> Oh right, duh! I hadn't thought of that haha.
> That girl is soo adorable! You should get her, by the time she gets to you I'm sure you'll have made space ;-)


I can only complain so much, though. The deal the other seller gave me was outstanding: "pick any of my current fish for sale and take the amount you paid for the other fish you paid, and get $5.00 off the next one as well."

The original fish I bought was $25.00. I got the new $30.00 fish for $0.00 using that deal.


----------



## ravenwinds

Senshine: Mr. Majcha should be able to understand, let him know what's going on and tell him thatYOU are getting "mr bumblebee" ....I would even write down the incredibly long auction # so Mr. Majcha will know exactly which fish goes to you!
Because it would really suck if the other guy tells Mr Majcha to send him "bumblebee"and the other fish. But majcha is smart and he'll understand what betta goes where if you tell him about the deal you made with the other guy


----------



## Senshine

Mr. Majcha does seem like another awesome seller! He is very nice so I'm glad that he should be able to understand me. I'm just asking if I can buy the other male without bidding and I'm not sure if the winner of "bumblebee" paid for him yet or not but I've asked haha. I think the winner was more willing to trade me fish rather than sell "bumblebee" to me because he is from Australia and that makes shipping more complicated doesn't it? I'm so happy that he is willing to do this :3


----------



## Deanna01

I absolutely love the colors on this boy. Love.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371004917


----------



## Deanna01

And this guy's eyes are just _gigantic_!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371092344


----------



## Senshine

Oh those eyes.. Very handsome!
I saw a FedEx truck by my house today and I got all excited even though I know my fishies won't be here for quite a while longer hahaha


----------



## crowntaillove3

Deanna01 said:


> And this guy's eyes are just _gigantic_!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371092344


:shock: I just died.


----------



## Deanna01

And I hadn't seen a black-and-silver marble before. He is really elegant.


----------



## crowntaillove3

Wow.


----------



## Deanna01

There's no way I'd do a $150 buyout, but wow this boy is gorgeous. Just wow.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Deanna01 said:


> And I hadn't seen a black-and-silver marble before. He is really elegant.


I saw the link to this guy on FB. I love him <3


----------



## rosy delta

Deanna01 said:


> And I hadn't seen a black-and-silver marble before. He is really elegant.


What a beautiful fish!!! I wonder what he will marble out to? he's just awesome like he is


----------



## Hail0788

I just bid on her. I hope I win.


----------



## Canis

Hail0788 said:


> I just bid on her. I hope I win.


What a beautiful girl O.O I hope you get her!


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver

So cute! Wish you luck


----------



## Hail0788

I'm thinking about getting this girl too.


----------



## Riverotter

Oh my goodness! Groucho Marx as a fish!!!










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1370868804


----------



## ravenwinds

That giant lavender male a page back..."calla lily" is his name....wish they knew flowers like they know bettas: lilac, morning glory, orchid (just about any species of would do)....sorry, just mumbling to myself ....I would steal him if he lived near me lol...every time I see him, his price looks more and more doable (which it totally isn't!)

The HM silver black marble...fell in love with him too...but, with my luck, that single spot of red would take over and the silver would disappear completely....so, I'll just save his pics to my hard drive(or whatever it is in a Droid smartphone!)...


----------



## ravenwinds

Sorry for double posting but this is serious:
A couple weeks ago, I was sitting in my comfie chair with my legs up and my 2 big for their age daughters (3.5yrs and 6.5yrs...so both very young but AWARE....they know when I'm surfing my phone, its either here or Aquabid or email) sprawled all over me. I was looking at bettas and they were looking at bettas and watching a movie and asking to draw/color on my phone....go figure, attention spans of gnats for many things but they always correct me when I swear, LOL!
Anyway, I clicked on an auction listing for "fantasy bettas" and scrolled down to find that there were about 8 thumbnail pics with a sign above them saying "click for larger pic" (or close to that anyway). So I did and it sent me to 'adultapp' where I was treated to VERY sexually explicit pic (actually engaged in intercourse)! I figured it was just a goof, but a bad one.
No, every thumbnail on every auction takes you to a sexually explicit pic.
I'm just glad that my kids were actually watching 'Nanny McPhee' and only mentioned m swear word in passing!
So, I notified fantasy betta....their reply was "oh, we can't control that since we used free site. You should get app that blocks for under 18 yr old ....blah blah..."
So I sent notice to Aquabid for violation of rules and I told them same story. They emailed me back stating "they can control what adds are shown" and then they sent an address for a site that explained that adds are able to be content controlled. They did not indicate that they(AB) would do anything about it....

So, I've been ruminating on this situation and haven't come up with any solution other than to warn people about situation.


----------



## Deanna01

Ravenwinds: Thanks for the warning! I will watch out with that.

I bet I'm barely beating Feng to posting this unusual and handsome guy:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371251081


----------



## Fenghuang

Haha, I did see that guy early last night. But I was in the middle of something so I didn't. It was one of the other males by that seller that really caught my attention and made me go back twice though.


----------



## Deanna01

This girl would be awfully pretty in someone's sorority...and she looks like she has lipstick!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371161244


----------



## Deanna01

If anyone bids on that last girl...I'm not promising I won't bid too! If I can get this 55g I bought set up fast enough....


----------



## Fenghuang

Psh, there's _eons_ of time between you winning her and her being shipped.  You should totally get her.

Speaking of sororities, these cuties by Interbettas need to find their way into mine stat.

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1370967003









Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1370966418









Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1371250644









Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1371250224









Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1371249993









Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371251283


----------



## Deanna01

I have been wishing I had some crowntails in my sorority. And I saw that last girl you posted, Feng, and thought what a cutie she was.


----------



## Fenghuang

This one was my favourite. I posted her a week or so ago. But now, she's gone. ;__;


----------



## Deanna01

Oh, wow. I must've missed her when you posted. :-/ She's a beauty.


----------



## Fenghuang

Posted... 6/3/13?

This one too. There is one just like her up on auction. Not sure if they're the same fish or a sibling, I didn't check. I really like the blue, but it isn't the other one's gold.


----------



## Catw0man

Deanna01 said:


> And I hadn't seen a black-and-silver marble before. He is really elegant.


Looks like he may have been BIN'd....don't see the listing any more (darn it, knew I should have bid on him last night when I first saw him!).


----------



## crowntaillove3

Fenghuang said:


> http://


 
:blink:


----------



## Janan

This girl looks like she's smiling. Taunting, "I know something you don't know!" Or is it that Mona Lisa smile? And it looks like she's got a nose. lol

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371251283







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Viva

She is so gorgeous...her olive green is so pretty! She reminds me of the Statue of Liberty


----------



## Janan

Deanna01 said:


> If anyone bids on that last girl...I'm not promising I won't bid too! If I can get this 55g I bought set up fast enough....


Deanna, I am in love with that girl. Are you really planning on bidding on her? If so, I'll pass, but if not, then I want to.


----------



## Deanna01

Janan, go ahead. I was thinking of bidding, but I have plenty of pretty girls in my sorority already.


----------



## ravenwinds

Feng: I love the CTs in your pretty girl post...that copper is out of this world! Made me drool!
And that last marble yellow/green/blue is gorgeous, too.


----------



## wah543

Deanna01 said:


> If anyone bids on that last girl...I'm not promising I won't bid too! If I can get this 55g I bought set up fast enough....


55 Gallons? thats huge! you could fit like so many females in there


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

wah543 said:


> 55 Gallons? thats huge! you could fit like so many females in there


Right? I'm jealous, lol. And she has like a hundred Betta! I have 7 lol.


----------



## wah543

AyalaCookiejar said:


> Right? I'm jealous, lol. And she has like a hundred Betta! I have 7 lol.


Ha I only got 4 and everyone I know says, I'm crazy with fish and I got too many of them


----------



## Deanna01

AyalaCookiejar said:


> Right? I'm jealous, lol. And she has like a hundred Betta! I have 7 lol.


I don't have a hundred! I have...<<counts>>...seventeen girls and six boys (four of which are my kids' pets), and another boy and girl on the way. So only a quarter of a hundred! 

(Yes, I have the betta bug. ;-))


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Sorry lol I was thinking about catw0man she literally has a hundred 0_0 still more than I have room for! Even if I divided my three males tanks and replaced the two females I lost in my sorority... I'd still have... 12. Lol.


----------



## Senshine

I don't think I'll ever bid on one of emmygolf's fish again.. 
I'm getting soo excited for all the fish to get here! My sorority tank is taking a bit longer than I expected to set up, but I still have plenty of time :3


----------



## Deanna01

What was the issue with Emmygolf, Senshine? I got my DT female from him and am really happy with her.


----------



## Senshine

It's kind of a silly reason, but just bothers me.. He charges the extra $5/fish and then he adds the percentage that he is supposed to pay that gets charged on PayPal to the buyer so that he doesn't have to pay it I did read that on the auction before I bid but I love the fish and I couldn't resist, I just don't think I'll buy from him again..


----------



## Deanna01

Ah. Yeah, I had read that in the auction. At least he does state it beforehand, so I just added it in to what I was willing to pay.


----------



## Senshine

I had too, it is only 69 cents but the concept of it is still bothering. I didn't add the $5 because I didn't read anything about Canada on there but I knew that some sellers add that and some don't so it didn't concern me


----------



## MattsBettas

IS THAT THE GIRL YOU ARE GETTING???

So beautiful and perfect. I have been dying for a super black hmpk girl. I'll live through you, senshine, lol.


----------



## Senshine

Yep! I'm so happy with her, shes gorgeous.. I hope she is really that black


----------



## wah543

Deanna01 said:


> I don't have a hundred! I have...<<counts>>...seventeen girls and six boys (four of which are my kids' pets), and another boy and girl on the way. So only a quarter of a hundred!
> 
> (Yes, I have the betta bug. ;-))


 Oh wow I wish I just got 4 tanks with 4 males


----------



## Fenghuang

ravenwinds said:


> Feng: I love the CTs in your pretty girl post...that copper is out of this world! Made me drool!
> And that last marble yellow/green/blue is gorgeous, too.


Right? I love them all. They make me think of little dragons!


----------



## Kyurem150

...... For only $15... http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371219923


----------



## Catw0man

What about this one, Matt?

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371215999


----------



## MattsBettas

I like them all! One day I will get a black hmpk pair (my black PK is starting to show his age, otherwise I would've loved to have bred him).


----------



## Catw0man

And I love this one!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371215727


----------



## MattsBettas

Catw0man... You are a dangerous person to be around. 

Order her for your sorority!


----------



## Catw0man

MattsBettas said:


> I like them all! One day I will get a black hmpk pair (my black PK is starting to show his age, otherwise I would've loved to have bred him).


What about this guy? Same seller as the female and starting at $15....with any luck, you could get the pair for $30.....(dangerous? moi???)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371215861


----------



## MattsBettas

I wish I could see him better, but his anal doesn't look so good. The females is fine though. Who is the seller? 

Photographing true black fish is one of the greatest challenges in this hobby!


----------



## Catw0man

MattsBettas said:


> I wish I could see him better, but his anal doesn't look so good. The females is fine though. Who is the seller?
> 
> Photographing true black fish is one of the greatest challenges in this hobby!


The seller is "Betta2day"....seem to be fairly new to Aquabid (only 20 feedback).


----------



## aemaki09

Here's a few that I've bid on -- only posting them in hopes that anyone interested see's them and decides not to outbid me if they were considering it

this little girl is one that I've become almost obsessed with- even though she's nothing _real_ special, I haven't been able to get my mind off of her








Surprisingly, Farmfish66 actually had a reserve on this guy, I've never encountered that with him before...should have just BIN'd him! Would have been the same price!









Now, I know this guy is a pretty bad representation of a DT, but I just got a purple from Chard the other day, with EE geno (i think) and thought that this guy would be perfect for her since I'm more worried about color than form at the moment.









This boy is my favorite so far, hopefully that black on his face doesn't take over, but even if it does, I'll still be happy at the fact I'll finally have a CTPK











NOW, for the ones I am _thinking_ about bidding on -- you guys should bid on them so that I can be talked out of it!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371125405









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1371290586









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371126725









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371128324









Okay guys, *please, please, PLEASE *bid on this one! I want him SOOOO badly but I don't have room for 4 more boys right now 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371218875









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371337367









Buy this one too while your buying the orange!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371478067


----------



## MattsBettas

Aemaki you have great taste. They are all so beautiful!


----------



## aemaki09

EDIT:: I Just bid on the grey marble and the orange. 

Apparently I couldn't help myself.


----------



## aemaki09

MattsBettas said:


> Aemaki you have great taste. They are all so beautiful!


 
Thanks matt! I've noticed a lot of you guys on here aren't fans of marbles, but they are my absolute favorite. Every single one of my bettas right now besides 1 is a marble, I can't help myself. 
I've had tons of them, and none of them have marbled too far from how I bought them, so I'm sure I'm about due! LOL

You going to bid on any of them matt?


----------



## MattsBettas

Not going to bid on any, I have my hands full as it is XD. I haven't really decided whether I like marbles or not. They can be awesome and I have a male that is always surprising me, but at the same time they have to potential to be so dissapointing too.


----------



## ravenwinds

Aemaki: ok...you twisted my arm...was already pining for the green marble HM....so I just BIN...I was gonna buy that gorgeous boy @ bottom....copper marble HMPK but someone already bid on him....you're "oohitsae"? You made me drool, then you bid....just like catwoman: got all excited about super yellow female she posted to find out she bid on her....you guys are killing me...LOL.


----------



## Fenghuang

So unique...

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371478335









Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371220396


----------



## Fenghuang

And these are lovely too.

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371135580









Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371337274


----------



## Catw0man

ravenwinds said:


> Aemaki: ok...you twisted my arm...was already pining for the green marble HM....so I just BIN...I was gonna buy that gorgeous boy @ bottom....copper marble HMPK but someone already bid on him....you're "oohitsae"? You made me drool, then you bid....just like catwoman: got all excited about super yellow female she posted to find out she bid on her....you guys are killing me...LOL.


Sorry! Matt talked me into it....(and he says I'm dangerous!). I have another yellow girl coming for my sorority, so if you want the one I posted, Ravenwinds, you can have her....I can just tell the seller at auction's end.


----------



## Catw0man

Fenghuang said:


> So unique...
> 
> Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371478335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371220396


Wow....that top boy is soooooo super unique.....are you bidding on him? Who is Kenshina?


----------



## Fenghuang

I have no clue. I don't have an Aquabid account, nor can I afford Aquabid fish. Don't know if that's a member.


----------



## Catw0man

Fenghuang said:


> I have no clue. I don't have an Aquabid account, nor can I afford Aquabid fish. Don't know if that's a member.


I thought Kenshina was someone here.....or maybe I've just seen that Aquabid name on other auctions.....can't remember.

Here are a couple of "old school" bettas (classic betta colors) with a new twist (dragon scale!). Love them! And I can't get over Aquastar's reds.....jeez....

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371337047
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371337184
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371343450


----------



## Viva

All these beautiful girls makes me want to undivide my 10 gallon NPT and create a colorful sorority...I have another divided tank cycling so I could move the 3 males there and still be able to have room for one more male if I wanted  Hmmmm....decisions, decisions. Of course this also means the dirt underneath the cap will be disturbed and get soil all over the tank once I take the 2 dividers out


----------



## Catw0man

Viva said:


> All these beautiful girls makes me want to undivide my 10 gallon NPT and create a colorful sorority...I have another divided tank cycling so I could move the 3 males there and still be able to have room for one more male if I wanted  Hmmmm....decisions, decisions. Of course this also means the dirt underneath the cap will be disturbed and get soil all over the tank once I take the 2 dividers out


I'm really looking forward to setting up my sorority....you should totally do it!


----------



## Viva

Catw0man said:


> I'm really looking forward to setting up my sorority....you should totally do it!


I'm seriously debating it...I think I will do some female searching today since work is soooooo slow. I'll have time to do some thinking. I just wish my new tank would hurry up and cycle


----------



## aemaki09

ravenwinds said:


> Aemaki: ok...you twisted my arm...was already pining for the green marble HM....so I just BIN...I was gonna buy that gorgeous boy @ bottom....copper marble HMPK but someone already bid on him....you're "oohitsae"? You made me drool, then you bid....just like catwoman: got all excited about super yellow female she posted to find out she bid on her....you guys are killing me...LOL.


Well, atleast you got the green marble! I was pining for him too, but just not as much as the others lol. 
Yeah, I'm "oohitsae" on aquabid, and most of the other forums I'm on.
Sorry! I just couldn't help myself. He's just marbled so perfectly! Haha


----------



## Deanna01

Viva, don't you have any filter media or ornaments from the cycled tank that you could put in the uncycled one? That should do the trick!


----------



## Viva

Deanna01 said:


> Viva, don't you have any filter media or ornaments from the cycled tank that you could put in the uncycled one? That should do the trick!


Yeah I did put some filter media in there from both of my cycled tanks...it's only been up for 2 weeks and I still don't see any nitrites or nitrates yet.


----------



## Deanna01

Wow, bummer. :-/ I think I'm spoiled because I've only ever tried the "stuff it full of live plants" method of cycling.


----------



## Viva

Yeah that's what I did for my other 2 tanks


----------



## Deanna01

This pink-and-yellow girl is just beautiful!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371164870


----------



## Senshine

I don't know if Mr. Majcha understood me even though I felt I made it clear :/ He replied with "I already received the payment from him. His shipment will be on Sunday, June 16th through Jodi-Lea transhipper"


----------



## Deanna01

Senshine, Mr. Majcha probably needs to hear it from the original buyer that you guys are trading.


----------



## Senshine

I sent him the buyers email and said "here is his email if you would like to confirm with him", maybe I should email the buyer back and see if he'll tell Mr. Majcha about the trade too..


----------



## Catw0man

Deanna01 said:


> This pink-and-yellow girl is just beautiful!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371164870


I was drooling over her earlier....seeing her here again made up my mind so now I'm bidding on her....can't resist!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Usually I don't look at the boy's because I don't have room but I stumbled upon this boy! I literally drooled...I couldn't help it!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1371218403


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh and this girl, I wish I could have her! She would complete my sorority of colors!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371222602


----------



## Canis

O.O Those are both gorgeous!


----------



## Senshine

I might bid on that orange girl if no one else wants her here :3


----------



## lilnaugrim

Senshine said:


> I might bid on that orange girl if no one else wants her here :3


Well I do _want_ her....I just don't have funds lol


----------



## crowntaillove3

I want every betta that has ever been posted on this thread, but I don't have them.


----------



## Senshine

You guys are silly


----------



## lilnaugrim

crowntaillove3 said:


> I want every betta that has ever been posted on this thread, but I don't have them.


Yeah but...but she's orange! Like REAL orange! It's kind of like when they say "Mustard Gas" and you get excited and look and then it's just a bi-color not a real MG. Same thing with Orange and Green, they're never really that color! But she's...she's really orange!!


I'm going to go pout in a corner now because I can't have her :-(


----------



## crowntaillove3

Yes we are silly. B)


----------



## ravenwinds

Me too, crowntails! I want every betta on this thread...and I have bought a lot of bettas...but still, I want, want, want! 
We must make do and know when enough is enough....this coming from the lady who just paid Linda Olson for ANOTHER 19 bettas (i got 20 on her last shipment, too!)....and I've ANOTHER bunch (way less than 20...at least it will be less if I can keep away from Aquabid!)...


----------



## Senshine

So back to this girl again.. I really like her purple colour in the photos, but she is called a "green blue multi colours" so she might not actually be purple?


----------



## Viva

So I'm seriously considering that sorority for my 10 gallon...only now I'm thinking I want a BIGGER tank for a sorority. I already have the 10 gallon stand and glass top, so I'm wondering if anyone knows where I can pick up a 20-gallon Extra High tank. I know bettas prefer more water surface space, but I can only spend so much. And since I'm planning on getting at least half of my females off of Aquabid that can turn out to be a substantial amount of money. If I can save on the stand and lid for the new tank that would be great. Otherwise I'll just stick to the 10 gallon tank.


----------



## Deanna01

Have you checked the Craigslist in your area, Viva? You might be surprised what you could get a whole set-up for!


----------



## Senshine

Yeah definitely check local classifieds! I got my 29gallon for only $20 and it's basically new!


----------



## Viva

You guys are totally right...CRAIGSLIST HERE I COME!


----------



## MattsBettas

> View attachment 146922


That boy is amazing. And crowntails usually aren't my thing.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Same here Matt! His color is just so vivid and crisp, I think that's why he caught my attention. He literally looks like sunshine or a beautiful Summer Day!

@Senshine, oh were you talking about a different girl or the orange one I posted?


----------



## Senshine

The orange one that you posted. The green blue one is a different one in the link


----------



## lilnaugrim

Senshine said:


> The orange one that you posted. The green blue one is a different one in the link


Oh....okay.... :-(

I really want her...will no one help a poor college student out?


----------



## Senshine

I just realized I forgot the link!


Senshine said:


> So back to this girl again.. I really like her purple colour in the photos, but she is called a "green blue multi colours" so she might not actually be purple?


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371563096
^^ That's the one I was referring to in the post of mine I quoted.
I would really like to get the orange girl you posted, but if you want to get someone to help you get her then I could probably leave her for you..


----------



## Janan

I don't know where everybody is today, but Aquabid has some new ones that will make your jaw drop. I'm already looking forward to your posts.

Meanwhile, I found a pretty one at Petco today. You will find him in another thread.


----------



## Catw0man

Senshine said:


> So back to this girl again.. I really like her purple colour in the photos, but she is called a "green blue multi colours" so she might not actually be purple?


If the seller describes her as "green blue multi".....I would go with the description, NOT the picture! Trust me on that....I speak from painful personal experience! lol


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

It's hard to get a picture of a fish that looks EXACTLY like the fish does in person, especially depending on their coloring. My pictures of my new guy all look slightly different because of his iridescence. My purple girl looked blue in some pictures, though she was a dark purple with a purplish burgundy color mixed in.

Chard56 has some awesome purple lines he's working on. I'm in love with his purple EE PKs <3


----------



## aemaki09

1960 has some gorgeous girls up today!!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371166470

Cant decide between this girl








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371168031
OR THIS ONE








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371164281
leaning more towards the 2nd, but it's a toughy!


An Aquastar Look-alike!! Darn, had I waited a couple months I could have saved a decent amount!!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371233939


----------



## Senshine

I would go for #2.. Shes so unique looking, and cute too


----------



## LizbethDawn

You're gonna get number two and give her to me for.....4th of July? Haha you sohuld get her so I get see pictures and live vicariously through you 

I looked at one of the two $100 fish and the only thing remotely cool about him is that his lips are black lol I just don't find him very pretty.


----------



## ravenwinds

Aemaki: I agree with consensus...get #2 white dragon girl! 
Lizbeth: again, I agree with you...except for the black lipped "mr pouty" is not all that cute and so not worth $100!

For all you white HM lovers: you possibly missed him, since I hit the BIN button so fast I got whiplash to go with the repetitive movement injury from clicking and typing my AB name and password for all my recent purchases...gorgeous white HM male, matte finished(not shiny) like Aemaki's 1st girl posted (that she's trying to decide on), only he has this very light periwinkle bluish color in between spines of fins....he is gorgeous, I just couldn't help myself!

If I ever figure out how to easily attach photos here from photobucket while using a smartphone, I have a billion new bettas and other fish to post! There has to be an easier way...my only online access is my phone


----------



## Kithy

This pretty little female I had been eyeballing was just relisted :roll:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371216992


----------



## Deanna01

For those who love Courtland (the male in my profile pic), this guy looks remarkably like him now that Courtland has marbled in.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371221404


----------



## lilnaugrim

So would anyone be willing to help me get this girl here: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371222602

I can pay you back, I just don't have the funds to buy her right away and I've really been jonsing for an orange female!


----------



## wah543

Deanna01 said:


> For those who love Courtland (the male in my profile pic), this guy looks remarkably like him now that Courtland has marbled in.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371221404


Oh wow I wish I had money right now he's awesome looking


----------



## wah543

Realistically, if I was looking to buy this betta, about how much would I spend all together with all the shipping and everything


----------



## Deanna01

This page by Jennifer Viveiros explains the transshipping fees. Basically, the first fish really costs, but adding fish on spreads out the cost. So you may as well order more.

But you'd pay the auction winning bid, plus $5 to get it to the States, and then (according to Jen's costs) either $43 for Express (which I recommend, since it's the one that's guaranteed) or $27 for Priority. Each additional betta doesn't add that much, though, as you can see from the summary at the bottom.


----------



## Viva

Thanks for asking that and thanks for answering Deanna, hehe. I'm thinking on buying 4 - 5 females for a sorority tank. Should I get them all from the same breeder or is it relatively easy to order them from different breeders? I'm thinking the same breeder will make the shipping a lot easier so all the bettas are sent at the same time so the transhipper doesn't need to ship to me more than once? I really have no idea on how to go about ordering fish in other countries...do I need to contact the transhipper at all or do I tell the breeder which transhipper I want to use and they will let them know my contact info?


----------



## Deanna01

You can actually order from different breeders as long as you tell them which transshipper you want, and as long as you place all your orders before (I'm not sure how long before, but I'm assuming at least a few days) the transshipper's next shipping date. All the breeders ship to that particular transshipper on that same date. I actually didn't realize that when I bought the girls for my sorority, or I would have ordered a few others. Now that I know, though, I am set for when I set up my larger tank.


----------



## wah543

Deanna01 said:


> This page by Jennifer Viveiros explains the transshipping fees. Basically, the first fish really costs, but adding fish on spreads out the cost. So you may as well order more.
> 
> But you'd pay the auction winning bid, plus $5 to get it to the States, and then (according to Jen's costs) either $43 for Express (which I recommend, since it's the one that's guaranteed) or $27 for Priority. Each additional betta doesn't add that much, though, as you can see from the summary at the bottom.


Oh god that's a lot don't think I'll be able to afford that now, thanks for the link anyways in case I need reference in the future


----------



## Viva

Deanna01 said:


> You can actually order from different breeders as long as you tell them which transshipper you want, and as long as you place all your orders before (I'm not sure how long before, but I'm assuming at least a few days) the transshipper's next shipping date. All the breeders ship to that particular transshipper on that same date. I actually didn't realize that when I bought the girls for my sorority, or I would have ordered a few others. Now that I know, though, I am set for when I set up my larger tank.


 
Ohh I see, great thanks. Do they let the transhipper know where to ship and how to contact me? Or do I tell the transhipper myself?


----------



## Deanna01

You get in touch with the transshipper and tell them (and pay them separately) yourself.


----------



## Viva

Ok sounds good. So how do they know which fish I am ordering? I assume they get that from the breeder or how else would they know which fish to send to whom? Sorry for all the questions...although I blame the people on this thread for posting so many beautiful female fishies lol! I am getting so excited for this sorority project


----------



## Deanna01

The Thai seller will tell them who bought which fish, but you should keep track and also communicate the auction info to the transshipper just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Deanna01

I just bid on this beauty for my sorority.










I guess I'll be setting up that 55g next week, because I'm full right now....


----------



## Senshine

He's so beautiful *_* Seriously thinking about getting him..


----------



## aemaki09

Viva said:


> Ok sounds good. So how do they know which fish I am ordering? I assume they get that from the breeder or how else would they know which fish to send to whom? Sorry for all the questions...although I blame the people on this thread for posting so many beautiful female fishies lol! I am getting so excited for this sorority project


 

The seller marks the bags the fish come in with your information and what betta it is. Plus before shipment, the seller will e-mail the transhipper and let them know how many bettas they in particular have coming and to who they go.
You should also e-mail the transhipper before the shipment and tell them how many you have coming, from which sellers, and what their aquabid title was. Then, depending on which transhipper you use, pay them as soon as possible. With Linda olson, (who is my favorite so far) She sends fish out on a first paid first serve basis, so the sooner you pay the less time your fish sit at her house. With Julie Tran (who I dislike because of her lack of communication), she doesn't ask for payment until the fish arrive to her, and then sends them off randomly, I'm assuming by whoever she gets sorted first gets sent first.

Linda olson is the transhipper to talk to IMO, she's very good with communication and will get back to you about any question you may have. Her prices are also very reasonable and she offers priority shipping rather than some who only offer express.
I think that it costs like $48 express and $25 priority for the first fish, and an additional $4.20 for each extra fish after that. Not too bad.


----------



## aemaki09

Deanna01 said:


> I just bid on this beauty for my sorority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll be setting up that 55g next week, because I'm full right now....


 
I was looking at that girl last night! She's a beauty!


----------



## Deanna01

Heh. I refrained from bidding on two of his other females because I saw that you had bid on one and Catwoman on the other. I figured if I was interested in this one, I better do something!


----------



## aemaki09

Deanna01 said:


> Heh. I refrained from bidding on two of his other females because I saw that you had bid on one and Catwoman on the other. I figured if I was interested in this one, I better do something!


Good plan! Lol
Is she from 1960?
He e-mailed me this morning and said "buy 5 and get them for $100! Including cost to transhipper" Lol it's getting really tempting, basically I'd be getting one free, but I only saw 2 that I really


----------



## Skyewillow

aemaki09 said:


> Linda olson is the transhipper to talk to IMO, she's very good with communication and will get back to you about any question you may have. Her prices are also very reasonable and she offers priority shipping rather than some who only offer express.
> I think that it costs like $48 express and $25 priority for the first fish, and an additional $4.20 for each extra fish after that. Not too bad.


Shipping priority for my "Fillies" was $26 for both of them.
Just be sure to double check in case prices have changed! ^_^


----------



## Viva

Awesome, thanks so much Deanna and aemaki for answering my questions. I'm already looking at some beautiful females on aquabid, I hope I don't take any someone here wants!


----------



## Janan

1960 is the breeder where I got my Miracle. You will be pleased with your fish.


----------



## aemaki09

Janan said:


> 1960 is the breeder where I got my Miracle. You will be pleased with your fish.


 
I hope so! This is the first time I've dealt with him, but he does seem to be a pretty good seller


----------



## aemaki09

Deanna, I was wrong, it was this one that I thought you had bid on -- 










since you havent, mayyybe I'll bid on her  lol



Oh, and I'm absolutely in love with this girl of his too! she's almost pink!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371168517

Oh and the finnage on this girl is unbelievable! I'm not a big fan of the feathertail aspect of it, but I love those long fins!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371225698

someone please bid on them before I do LOL


----------



## Fenghuang

These two are lovely too.

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371088768









Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371478475


----------



## Senshine

I love that first girl, but she looks like she has the scaling over her eyes 
I hate PayPal.. I have money transferred to it from my bank account but I'm paying for the fish by credit cards so that I can have the money on there to pay Hung. I added the card, but it still took it off my balance :/


----------



## Skyewillow

OMG, Feng!!! Those girls are AWESOME!


----------



## Fenghuang

The second... Gosh, there's just something about her eyes...

Senshine: Hmm... Is that? I thought it was just the angle. That would be sad if she has scaling growing over her eye. /:


----------



## Senshine

I'm not 100% sure, but it looks like it in all the other pictures too.


----------



## Senshine

This girl is really pretty,


----------



## ravenwinds

Senshine: I agree that PayPal stinks! It took forever to get my account set-up so there were no more goof-ups! It was horrid, spending hours chasing my own tail, around and around....but now that its set-up, we're usually problem-free. Hardest part was trying to talk with one of their customer service rep...it's like they speak another language...a PayPal derived language


----------



## aemaki09

Fenghuang said:


> The second... Gosh, there's just something about her eyes...
> 
> Senshine: Hmm... Is that? I thought it was just the angle. That would be sad if she has scaling growing over her eye. /:


 
theres no scaling. Just the way her eye is turned. That's the part of their eye socket that allows them to turn their eyes.

Heres a picture of my boy with the DS problem.
His left eye is fine::


But the right one is half covered by a scale:


Sorry for the blur, that tank has an algea problem


----------



## Senshine

So that girl has no scaling over her eyes at all?


----------



## aemaki09

Senshine said:


> So that girl has no scaling over her eyes at all?


 
Correct. Just part of her eye socket


----------



## MattsBettas

... But that doesn't mean it wouldn't develop.


----------



## Senshine

I think I'll just try to avoid DS :s I don't want to risk it even though they're so neat..


----------



## Lights106

Not aquabid, but OMG! This boy is amazing!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropic...281119055319?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item4174005dd7


----------



## aemaki09

MattsBettas said:


> ... But that doesn't mean it wouldn't develop.


Very true, but the only way you can eliminate the chance of getting one that may develop it later, is to not buy any dragonscaled fish. 

Just saying, there's really no reason to be so paranoid over it, you have that chance with any dragonscaled fish you buy.
All my bettas are dragonscaled, actually, all but like 5 of my bettas in the past few years have been dragons, and I've only ever had 1 come up with it.


Anyways, heres another that I'm really liking
She's got some great form -- but I don't think I really need anymore black fish








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371300453

Good male to go with her!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371398090


Someone will really have to talk me out of this one!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371649682


----------



## MattsBettas

Sorry, but that marble girl is to beautiful to talk you out of XD.


----------



## Fenghuang

+1 Matt. Go ahead. Bid. Dooooo it. 


Some unique (imo) males. I know it's a fault, but I love PKs with spade shaped tails.

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371563457









Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371545504









Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371399315









Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371305057


----------



## Deanna01

Could any of you explain "good form" to me in regard to females, both HM and HMPK? I asked in the show thread and really didn't get any good answers. I'd love to know it when I see it.


----------



## aemaki09

Matt, I ended up bidding so no worries! Lol I'm in love!

FENG- that first one is amazing! And the 2nd is the first spade tail I've seen in a long time! Nice pics! I tried to avoid the HMPK section today lol


----------



## Fenghuang

Deanna01 said:


> Could any of you explain "good form" to me in regard to females, both HM and HMPK? I asked in the show thread and really didn't get any good answers. I'd love to know it when I see it.


I'm a horrible judge too... I've picked up that the big thing is a smooth topline. You want about a straight line from dorsal to above the eyes. Fins should be even and nearly symmetrical. For an example, don't want the anal fin extending farther out then the caudal. Dorsal shouldn't be too thin either. Does any of my amateur descriptions make sense? I need to go find some pictures...


----------



## Fenghuang

These are some examples, using Aquabid bettas I've seen in the past. Pictures belong to their respective owners. I think this is what you should be looking for. Someone confirm/deny?




























This one has slightly longer fins, but her body shape is good.


----------



## aemaki09

Female wise, the 3rd female has the best form. All her fins meet and her anal doesn't extend past the bottom of her caudal. Her dorsal is wide, and her caudal had nice sharp edges.

The topline can have some curvature to it, but no bumps/dents.

Ray's must be even, say you have an 8 ray female, every main ray on her caudal must branch into 8 sections.

The best way to learn about form is to join the IBC. They have all their standards written in their yahoo group, but you must be a member to join it. There's a different standard for each tail type so it's hard to explain them all. You may be able to find them somewhere else too


----------



## aemaki09

Oh you know, just bored out of my mind, doing my 2nd round of New Aquabid Listings for the day!! LOL









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1371313803









absolutely in love with this boy for some reason. IF he was a female he'd be mine right now. 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1371400807


<333!!!!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371554408


----------



## Riverotter

Now, I know nothing of show standards, at all. But the first girl Feng posted has that little upward swoop by her tail. it's pretty common, and often (though not always) goes with a short bodied fish.

Just my opinion, I'd select away from that. 
Out of those girls, I'd rank them 3,4,2 and 1. I have no idea about rays or anything, but I do look for even fins and a streamlined body. 3 seems the most even all around to me and the body most like the wild type
2 I think has better fins then 4, but she seems to get narrow in the body towards the tail, and not just because she's eggy. See how on 4, if you go from the front of the dorsal fin back, the lines of the body form smooth, V lines? And see how on 2, that same section has a curve?
I'd worry that if a male from her had that narrowness, he wouldn't be able to carry his fins or move as well and a male from 4, so I'd look for that when breeding.

But again, I am a total novice. Does anyone else think it's silly that the IBC keeps the standards a secret, that you have to be a member to see them? Don't they want just anyone who is interested enough in bettas to go to their website to be able to actually learn something? I think it would increase interest and therefore membership.


----------



## Riverotter

I am glad the auction is over and he is bought. because if I _was_ going to sell a kidney and start importing fish, it would be for him.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashm1371041099


----------



## Fenghuang

She is so cute.

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371478031


----------



## lilnaugrim

I feel like pecs this long are just mean and should be illegal lol I mean they do look nice but that poor girl looks like she could barely swim! Also, does she look blind at all?? Lips look swollen too...
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371199213


----------



## Canis

Poor girl, how does she even carry herself?


----------



## Canis

Not aquabid, but this girl is kinda adorable XD
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Green-Horne...321138271343?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item4ac555246f


----------



## aemaki09

Canis said:


> Not aquabid, but this girl is kinda adorable XD
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Green-Horne...321138271343?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item4ac555246f


She looks like she only has 1 ventral, is it just me?


----------



## lilnaugrim

aemaki09 said:


> She looks like she only has 1 ventral, is it just me?


Lol yes I thought so as well but she's got two there  just hidden in the shadow.


----------



## Deanna01

Okay. So my guess would be that this girl has wonderful form, then. Is that correct?

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371479367


----------



## Deanna01

I am usually not big on the translucent tails, but wow. Wow, just wow. This boy is beautiful. I wonder how he would marble up? Impossible to say.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371570454


----------



## Deanna01

This girl...I wish I did not have so much blue in my sorority already....


----------



## Janan

Deanna01 said:


> I am usually not big on the translucent tails, but wow. Wow, just wow. This boy is beautiful. I wonder how he would marble up? Impossible to say.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371570454


Deanna, here are the siblings to his translucent males. I emailed him and asked if there were some female siblings and this is what he sent me.


----------



## Deanna01

Wow, some of those are really pretty girls! Thanks! I wish he had any feedback yet, but I suppose that is why his fish have such reasonable buyouts right now.


----------



## peachii

I am completely totally in love. I wish I had 43.00 (includes shipping!!!) Omg. (from ebay not AB)


----------



## Senshine

Canada's trashipping date was change to this Sunday.. Guess my fishys will be here next week then! I'm excited but I want more time too haha


----------



## aemaki09

Deanna01 said:


> Okay. So my guess would be that this girl has wonderful form, then. Is that correct?
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371479367


Great form, but doesn't have the best ray count. She'd definitely be worth breeding if you had a good male for her


----------



## Deanna01

Can you explain rays to me a bit more, Aemaki? I think I don't understand them very well and want to know what to look for. I know several of the females I bought were "six ray" females. Is that considered bad? You look for eight? Exactly how do you count them, and where do you look?


----------



## Minnieservis

Deanna01 said:


> This girl...I wish I did not have so much blue in my sorority already....



She is gorgeous!!!


----------



## aemaki09

Deanna01 said:


> Can you explain rays to me a bit more, Aemaki? I think I don't understand them very well and want to know what to look for. I know several of the females I bought were "six ray" females. Is that considered bad? You look for eight? Exactly how do you count them, and where do you look?


At the edge of her tail, do you see here the one main ray branches into like 4 sections? Kind of looks like a rake? You want every main ray to branch into the same number of branches. 
I think 6-8 is considered ideal with the count, it gives them more room for their tail to spread. Too many rays creates the rosetail look, then feather tail when you get even more branching. I think you can get up to like 12 without any big issues, but it's all something to keep an eye out for


----------



## Deanna01

aemaki09 said:


> At the edge of her tail, do you see here the one main ray branches into like 4 sections? Kind of looks like a rake? You want every main ray to branch into the same number of branches.
> I think 6-8 is considered ideal with the count, it gives them more room for their tail to spread. Too many rays creates the rosetail look, then feather tail when you get even more branching. I think you can get up to like 12 without any big issues, but it's all something to keep an eye out for


Ah, I see. Hm. So since she has four, that's considered too few? With my male in my picture, does he have excessive branching? Would she be a good match for him, then to balance that out?


----------



## MattsBettas

You don't want to many but four is fine if the form doesn't suffer.


----------



## aemaki09

She actually would be perfect for him. Her having so few would help cut down on his excessive branching.

4 isn't "too few" it's just that the 6-8 range is more ideal.


----------



## lilnaugrim

This girl is pretty cute too! Love the irid to the tail and the spare dragon scaling. Lovely yellow color too ^_^

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371555007


----------



## Fenghuang

I wouldn't mind a betta like him.

EDIT: I looked back and saw that Aemaki was bidding on him. Good luck!

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371219347


----------



## MattsBettas

Found a few I like tonight. also, banleang has the strangest names for his fish. FANCY BROWN TIGER or FANTATCY ALIEN, anyone? 

View attachment 149522


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 149530


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 149538


----------



## Senshine

I am getting so frustrated.. Siwat told me that Hung changed shipping to the 16th today, and just now that he delayed it to the 23rd again..
I am setting up my tank for them now anyways.


----------



## Fenghuang

The translucent fins with colour and/or iridescence. on them get me every time.

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371737372


----------



## Deanna01

So with the rays...Is this new boy up on AB a rosetail or feathertail?

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371799115


----------



## lilnaugrim

Deanna01 said:


> So with the rays...Is this new boy up on AB a rosetail or feathertail?
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371799115


Rosetail


----------



## Chard56

That is just a little scalloped edging to his caudal fin.


----------



## Fenghuang

Yeah. I can't see very well, but he seems to only have 4 rays. Not overly excessive.


LOOK at these boys!

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371787264









Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371788870









Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371337367


----------



## Deanna01

Feng, I am crazy about that middle boy and almost posted him, too.


----------



## soundwave

Fenghuang said:


> Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371337367


Oh, I love this one!!


----------



## Signature Farms

Fenghuang said:


> Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371138563


I couldn't resist. I broke my new "Plakats Only" rule and bid on him. I love multiple colors!


----------



## Fenghuang

I hope you get him. He is just magnificent!


----------



## Fenghuang

I am HMPK-obsessed.

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371564117









Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371505913









Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371505507









Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371558769


----------



## Fenghuang

There's so many lovelies on AB today.

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371791780









Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371820303









Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371792105









Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1372429886


----------



## Fenghuang

Maybe I went a little overboard...

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371564557









Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371605729









Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371605468









Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371737282









Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371784039


----------



## Fenghuang

Last one today, promise.

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371655138


----------



## lilnaugrim

No, keep posting them Feng! I love looking at them haha That girl is too cute!!


----------



## Fenghuang

But then, I'll be breaking a promise...

Okay, fine, if you insist...

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1371453742









Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1371453412


----------



## lilnaugrim

MMMM! 4 ray CT, love it!!!


----------



## Catw0man

Riverotter said:


> I am glad the auction is over and he is bought. because if I _was_ going to sell a kidney and start importing fish, it would be for him.
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashm1371041099


Glad you held on to your kidneys! As stunning as that boy looks in the pics.....notice how he's described by the seller as "green" mustard gas??? That most likely means that all that lovely purple/violet coloring that looks so awesome would just show as green iridescence in person. I'm speaking from personal experience....lol


----------



## Fenghuang

lilnaugrim said:


> MMMM! 4 ray CT, love it!!!


They really are amazing. There are few things more majestic than a large finnage CT boy in full flare. It's so hard to maintain their fins though...


----------



## tilli94

*How about this female!*

Wow!!
View attachment 151130


----------



## Deanna01

The seller sent me a picture without flash of the beautiful "silver mustard" male I have coming, because I was sure he couldn't be so shiny. He isn't, but he is still gorgeous!


----------



## Riverotter

Signature Farms said:


> I couldn't resist. I broke my new "Plakats Only" rule and bid on him. I love multiple colors!


It looks like you won! Congrats!

Now please, get a sibling female, spawn them, and sell the offspring here. Please?


----------



## Riverotter

Catw0man said:


> Glad you held on to your kidneys! As stunning as that boy looks in the pics.....notice how he's described by the seller as "green" mustard gas??? That most likely means that all that lovely purple/violet coloring that looks so awesome would just show as green iridescence in person. I'm speaking from personal experience....lol



Thanks for the warning Catwoman! LOL, in learning to take pictures of my own bettas, I am learning just how hard it is to actually get the _real_ color of the fish! And his body _is_ distinctly green.
But still ... the length of his body and caudal - you see so many short, stubby ones - and those thick, bright yellow ventrals, that dorsal! ... I still swoon.


----------



## Deanna01

I don't know if this is on Aquabid yet, but it's on the seller's Facebook page. Gorgeous!


----------



## Viva

Hey guys, looking for a nice white female for my sorority and TMT bettas has several listed. I really like her but why do her eyes look cloudy? Will they scale over? 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371569838


----------



## Fenghuang

A couple of oddballs that caught my eye...

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371740521









Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371681554









Her body shape makes me think of a guppy. She has a spoonhead, but would have been a cool looking girl.

Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371610771


----------



## Fenghuang

Viva said:


> Hey guys, looking for a nice white female for my sorority and TMT bettas has several listed. I really like her but why do her eyes look cloudy? Will they scale over?


The cloudy eye condition appears be to be more common among white bettas. It can affect their vision.


----------



## Viva

Fenghuang said:


> The cloudy eye condition appears be to be more common among white bettas. It can affect their vision.


I see.


----------



## Viva

Bid on these 6 girls for my sorority, hope I win them! They're all so cute!


----------



## Signature Farms

Riverotter said:


> It looks like you won! Congrats!
> 
> Now please, get a sibling female, spawn them, and sell the offspring here. Please?


I wish! I'd be too terrified to start breeding! But he would make pretty babies...


----------



## Deanna01

Viva, that will be a beautiful sorority!


----------



## Canis

Viva, I love the girls you chose!


----------



## rosy delta

I especially love the last one! Great choices


----------



## Viva

Thanks guys! I'm so excited  I'll also be choosing 1 or 2 more females from Petco or Petsmart, probably CT's or DT's, and I will add my two females I have now whom I got as babies from Petco


----------



## Silverbeam

Isn't he beautiful?


----------



## MattsBettas

I don't usually like crowntails... But that guy I do.


----------



## Deanna01

This cutie-pie double-tail cracks me up because from the one side, her patterning makes her look like she has a little back frog leg!


----------



## Viva

Really want to add this girl to my sorority, she already has one bid for her:


----------



## aemaki09

Thankfully I paid Linda for everyone I'm importing (12) earlier today...otherwise this girl would become my lucky #13! she'd go perfectly with the orange dragon male I bought (just color wise)








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371739802


----------



## Goodbettabest

If only i was made of money - what a dream sorority i would have. Here are some i would grab in a heartbeat if i could


----------



## Deanna01

This copper female is really a beauty. I guess her anal fin is technically too long, but for a sorority, rather than for breeding, I think she's gorgeous.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371835132


----------



## Deanna01

I keep coming back again and again to this little CT girl. I could get her, but I can't figure out why I'm so enamored with her! Is there anything particularly special about her?


----------



## Goodbettabest

Goodbettabest said:


> If only i was made of money - what a dream sorority i would have. Here are some i would grab in a heartbeat if i could


Deanna it looks like you are buying up all the girls on my wish list!!! lol


----------



## Deanna01

Goodbettabest, I had been considering several already, and seeing them together on your post decided me!


----------



## Catw0man

Deanna01 said:


> I keep coming back again and again to this little CT girl. I could get her, but I can't figure out why I'm so enamored with her! Is there anything particularly special about her?


Sometimes it's just the "look" in their eyes....at least, that's what appeals to me about this little lady.....she just looks so soft and gentle (for a betta) and intelligent.


----------



## Viva

So someone outbid me right at the last minute of the auction for this girl, really bummed out because she was probably my favorite out of all of them and I'll never find one like her again.


----------



## Riverotter

Viva, get in touch with the seller and ask if he has any similar ones. 

Deanna01, we have a CT girl who looks VERY like that. She's a favorite of ours. That color is about all we see in crowntail females around there (of course, girls of any sort are pretty slim pickings around here) so you might be able to find one locally. We call ours Victoria


----------



## Janan

Viva,

This breeder, [email protected]
sent me this picture, which is very similar to the fish you like.


----------



## Viva

Wow she is almost identical Janan! Thank you! I've been looking around and found some more gorgeous girls that I LOVE! Someone help me decide, the full solid copper girl (top) or the black and copper girl on the bottom:


----------



## Viva

I also found her who I am probably going to go for as a replacement to the girl I mentioned earlier who someone outbid me on. This girl really stood out to me for some reason:


----------



## Canis

Viva said:


> I also found her who I am probably going to go for as a replacement to the girl I mentioned earlier who someone outbid me on. This girl really stood out to me for some reason:


Better get her before I do, lol XD What a beautiful girl!


----------



## Catw0man

Viva said:


> Wow she is almost identical Janan! Thank you! I've been looking around and found some more gorgeous girls that I LOVE! Someone help me decide, the full solid copper girl (top) or the black and copper girl on the bottom:


I like the second one with those cute little dots in her fins


----------



## Viva

Yeah I love her spots on her caudal and her stripes on her dorsal, so I got her  However I also loved the solid copper so I got her too LOL!

@Canis Yes I already bid on that beauty  She reminds me of a calico cat for some reason, and my childhood cat named Callie was calico which is why I think she stood out to me. I hope I get her!


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 152786


----------



## Goodbettabest

Deanna01 said:


> Goodbettabest, I had been considering several already, and seeing them together on your post decided me!


I have got to see some pics of your sorority once they are all in, it is just gonna be the prettiest thing to see


----------



## aemaki09

is there a way that I can go into aquabid and see all the auctions I've won in the past? I've been trying to look through my feedback, but there are some that the seller didn't leave me feedback for and/or have been over 90 days so I cant get into my feedback to look either.


----------



## wah543

MattsBettas said:


> View attachment 152786


Wow that looks amazing


----------



## Senshine

Nvm, It only shows the past 45 days..


----------



## aemaki09

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371821301










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371804600










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1372153889










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1372154239

*OMG HOW IS THIS BOY NOT CULLED?!! POOR THING *








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371768235










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371916810










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1372129292


----------



## LizbethDawn

That gold big ear is such a pretty color but why does he have a back like quazimodo?


----------



## Catw0man

Oh, that copper butterfly almost makes me reconsider my recent (earlier today) decision not to buy any more fish!


----------



## MattsBettas

That's a good decision lol. 

I have to say, as much as I hope it works out for you, I doubt it will last very long! But seriously, do whats best for you.


----------



## veggiegirl

The big ears gold HMPK boy looks to be able to swim okay in the photos, he doesn't look unhappy....... no need to cull, I'm sure he would make someone a lovely pet.


----------



## MattsBettas

Definitely not a fish that should be bred but if its not affecting his health, there is no need to cull him.


----------



## Catw0man

MattsBettas said:


> That's a good decision lol.
> 
> I have to say, as much as I hope it works out for you, I doubt it will last very long! But seriously, do whats best for you.


Well, I have over 30 fish coming in this shipment (mainly females for my sorority, but still...) and over 100 fish already. It really is time to just ban myself from Aquabid....at least for a while. It has gotten to a point where I'm almost spending more time with my fish than with my daughters....and I can't go on like that. So, sad as it is....has to happen.


----------



## veggiegirl

I agree MattsBettas definitely not one to breed but as long as his quality of life is good then I am sure he would make a nice pet. I take it he is for sale on aquabid? Personally I would try to rehome him locally or at least advertise as suitable for pet only!


----------



## aemaki09

Yes. He is on sale on AB. I didn't mean cull as kill specifically, there are a variety of ways to cull a fish. He could have definitely been given away. But to put him on aquabid trying to make a sale out of such a deformed fish makes me have a distaste for the seller. He should not try to make a profit on him, and the sad thing is, someone will probably buy him out of pity and the seller will keep thinking it's okay.
If it were me, he would have been fed to another fish by now. No way in hell it'd be on AB


----------



## veggiegirl

WOW catw0man! 30 more coming!!!!!! Certainly I dream of having so many but having to currently battle columnaris in one of my boys.....I am thankful I only have 23! When they are all healthy I dream of a shopping spree on aquabid and having 100 but when they are sick (especially with something as stubborn, contagious and fatal as columnaris) I feel that 20 would be enough to deal with.....

I love them all and want them all to live really old and have happy lives but I am thinking that I might stick to 20 in the future.......

I also have a new fishy addiction!!! Certainly not to replace my betta addiction but I am crazy over fancy goldfish right now. I love Ranchu's and Oranders!!!!!!! I cannot get any now while I have a sick fish and so many but in the future I will probably stick to the two betta barracks (aka 20 bettas) and get a 4ft tank with 2 Ranchu's and an Orander. Gotta love those chubby cheeks!!!!!!


----------



## veggiegirl

aemaki09 I certainly agree he should not have ended up on aquabid but if you are able why not give him away to a good home rather than feed him to another fish? Certainly if someone local had a similar fish I would take him on to give him a good home. Life is treated as disposable too readily at times. I also agree on your point that the breeder should not attempt to profit on such a fish.


----------



## Skyewillow

I was window shopping for green boys for my green DS girl, and found these guys... sooo want!!!









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1372082456









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371822399

If I had the money, I would be buying both of these boys. the first for my green, the second because he's gorgeous!!


----------



## Deanna01

This boy looks like the sky!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371686980


----------



## Deanna01

These are the Aquabid girls I have coming in this next shipment to expand my sorority.  I also have one beautiful golden DS coming, but I can't get her pic to show up to post it.


----------



## Janan

wow, Deanna, those are beautiful girls! I'm jealous, but I've decided to go ahead and buy some girls myself (if there are any good ones left! lol)

I've been emailing with ProFish and he has sent me some photos of some pretty girls. I like them all, but since I want a variety (I'll just take yours above, pls) I want to choose only two or three of these and I need everybody's help!

For love the white one, so what other one or two would be y'alls choice?


----------



## Deanna01

For variety of colors, I would choose the bright blue-and-white and the mustard gas copper.


----------



## Janan

If I have to give up any, which would you choose?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Janan said:


> If I have to give up any, which would you choose?


The blue purply one bottom right. There's a lot of blue in there and the half blue half white will most likely marble out to be full blue so I'd rather see her in there instead. But still a beautiful sorority you'd have!!!


----------



## Janan

I wonder if the girls with big ears and big fins are more vulnerable to being nipped by feuding girls? My tank is heavily planted with lots of hiding places. Would that be enough?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Janan said:


> I wonder if the girls with big ears and big fins are more vulnerable to being nipped by feuding girls? My tank is heavily planted with lots of hiding places. Would that be enough?


She should be fine but I know that they will love to pic at her pecs, they will grow back eventually though when everyone is settled.


----------



## Viva

Janan said:


> wow, Deanna, those are beautiful girls! I'm jealous, but I've decided to go ahead and buy some girls myself (if there are any good ones left! lol)
> 
> I've been emailing with ProFish and he has sent me some photos of some pretty girls. I like them all, but since I want a variety (I'll just take yours above, pls) I want to choose only two or three of these and I need everybody's help!
> 
> For love the white one, so what other one or two would be y'alls choice?


I'd choose the top middle and bottom left to go with the white. I also love solid white female bettas...actually any female betta with a solid white body just gorgeous, which is also why I love the bottom left.


----------



## Catw0man

veggiegirl said:


> WOW catw0man! 30 more coming!!!!!! Certainly I dream of having so many but having to currently battle columnaris in one of my boys.....I am thankful I only have 23! When they are all healthy I dream of a shopping spree on aquabid and having 100 but when they are sick (especially with something as stubborn, contagious and fatal as columnaris) I feel that 20 would be enough to deal with.....
> 
> I love them all and want them all to live really old and have happy lives but I am thinking that I might stick to 20 in the future.......
> 
> I also have a new fishy addiction!!! Certainly not to replace my betta addiction but I am crazy over fancy goldfish right now. I love Ranchu's and Oranders!!!!!!! I cannot get any now while I have a sick fish and so many but in the future I will probably stick to the two betta barracks (aka 20 bettas) and get a 4ft tank with 2 Ranchu's and an Orander. Gotta love those chubby cheeks!!!!!!


The number of fish I have does become a challenge to care for, especially if there are any health issues (in my case, fin rot, not columnaris). Also, as a few people on here already know, I've been battling with a bout of severe depression....where the smallest of activities seems to require more energy than I have and the sadness is overwhelming a lot of the time. So, I'm looking at all my fishies and saying to myself....why? It's just too much right now. And my kids come first....whatever energy I do have needs to go to them.

Sorry, folks, not meaning to be a downer here....let's get back to drooling over pretty fishies! (I'm just not buying any more for now!)


----------



## Janan

Well, CatwOman, you just described me to a tee.


----------



## Janan

I can't believe it, but now I can't find one of the fish I decided to bid on. If you can find it, let me know. Here is the picture. I had named it Green Mustard Half Moon Big Ear


----------



## Viva

I'm currently looking for that auction Janan, haven't found it yet. I am finding some more lovely girls though and I still would like a DT or a CT for my sorority however I already won 6 girls on aquabid and am bidding on 3 at the moment. So along with the two females I have at home that makes 11 females for my 10 gallon NPT...I hope that isn't TOO many  I will just have to wait to get my DT or CT  Someone get one of these two DT girls, they are just WAY TOO CUTE!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1372079108
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1372079002










This one is my favorite, she's such a little cutie!!!


----------



## Janan

I found her. The auction had ended, so I sent an email.


----------



## Janan

After Cats post, I got a little more sensible and decided to only get three right now. I already have two girls, so that should be a good start.

I think I'll get these three. If the Green Mustard Half Moon big ear is not available, I'll get the fourth girl, she's similar in color and I like her just as much


----------



## Viva

They are all very beautiful, I was eying that same orange one that you chose. I love the white and the big ear.

Here are the final females I chose for my sorority. The bottom two are from Petco, I got them as babies. The rest are from aquabid. The ones with the red dots means the auction hasn't ended so there's a chance I could be outbid on them...hopefully not! Especially the purple big ear, I really NEED her! The yellow is a picture of a sibling...someone outbid me on the auction but the breeder had another yellow female available so I took her. They should all be shipping out this Sunday!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I didn't have the greatest of luck with 6 girls in my 10 gallon. Two are gone now because of stress-related reasons, but the other 4 are doing good. I just don't know about 11 in a 10? Mine is not an NPT but its planted and cycled.


----------



## Janan

Viva, your choices are beautiful. I hope you get them all.

I think I'm going to try 5 females and my three sweet panda corys in my planted/cycled 10 gallon.


----------



## Senshine

Has anyone gotten a reply from Mr. Majcha recently?


----------



## Fenghuang

This guy is seriously stunning.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371856719


----------



## Viva

AyalaCookiejar said:


> I didn't have the greatest of luck with 6 girls in my 10 gallon. Two are gone now because of stress-related reasons, but the other 4 are doing good. I just don't know about 11 in a 10? Mine is not an NPT but its planted and cycled.


Yeah it seems like a lot but I have another spare 10 gallon as well, luckily. It is still cycling though. I've been looking on Craigslist for a 20 gallon tank which I plan to get within a month.


----------



## Catw0man

Janan said:


> Well, CatwOman, you just described me to a tee.


:'(


----------



## Viva

So I just found a 30 gallon tank set up on craigslist and they are even willing to deliver it...lights,heater, tank, stand, filter...they don't have the hood but I can get one for pretty cheap online. Gonna be awesome for my beauties once they arrive


----------



## MattsBettas

That's great, viva

And catw0man, I'm so sorry you are going through all of this. I truely hope you get out of depression, and know that you are a great person.


----------



## ahiggz

this was my favorite on AB today. gorgeous and huuuge, and PURPLE, but pricing's already at $100 for him!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Don't worry CatwOman, I am where you are right now and it sucks. I have hardly had any time for my fish over the past few days because this new medication I am on makes me extremely drowsy. I have slipped on water changes again in my fry tanks and so I am trying to get back on top of them.

It's so easy to burn out in this hobby so I have to be really careful with the number of fish I keep now simply because it happened in the past when I kept splendens.


----------



## Fenghuang

I am terribly sorry, Catw0man. Depression is something no one should have to experience. We are all here for you.


----------



## keepsmiling

So I am super ticked off about AB, or rather a certain seller from AB right now. I was told by both transhippers that the flights for my fish were delayed until the 21st and the 24th. Less than an hour ago the seller informs me that my white fish has been here in south Florida, at a totally _different_ transhipper since June 6th. wth?
I wrote to them....will see what happens.


----------



## keepsmiling

To Catwoman~(((hugs)))


----------



## aemaki09

Catwoman, I've been in the same boat as you are currently, a lot in the last few years, so I know it sucks! I'm actually dealing with a decent case of it right now, but not as bad as it could be. I always feel like my fish help bring me out of it a bit. Probably why I keep spending more and more money on them. I hope that you can work yourself out of it soon and find the energy to spend with both your daughtors and fish fast. *hugs*


Now, onto the topic at hand __ my want list of the night!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1372114801

might just have to bid on this girl








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371790705









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371790845

did someone already plan on bidding on this girl?








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371790482









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371867264









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1372000203









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1372242889









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1372258542


----------



## Janan

aemaki09, if I didn't hear from the breeder of the big ear I missed, I mentioned bidding on her. But go ahead. I am the worlds worst about making up my mind.


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Catw0man, sorry to hear her you're going though. I've battled depression and anxiety since I was a teen, and I I know how draining it can be. How even small tasks seem like they can take so much effort. Hang in there, and do whatever you need to do and take care of yourelf! I know it sounds trite and I get annoyed when people say it to me but I'll say it again--take care of yourself!


----------



## aemaki09

Janan said:


> aemaki09, if I didn't hear from the breeder of the big ear I missed, I mentioned bidding on her. But go ahead. I am the worlds worst about making up my mind.


Go ahead and take her if you want! I just remembered now many fish I've bought this round and how much money I've spent (wayyyyy too much!) kind of put me off the idea of buying anymore


----------



## keepsmiling

keepsmiling said:


> So I am super ticked off about AB, or rather a certain seller from AB right now. I was told by both transhippers that the flights for my fish were delayed until the 21st and the 24th. Less than an hour ago the seller informs me that my white fish has been here in south Florida, at a totally _different_ transhipper since June 6th. wth?
> I wrote to them....will see what happens.


So last night I wrote to Jesse, to ask if they had my fish?
They replied that they have not received a shipment since last month, and this week's shipment was cancelled. They said they do not have my fish.I asked the seller~ If you sent me the fish on June 6th as you say, why did you send me a message on June 9th saying you still had it? And why is the transhipper now saying they do not have it? So now I am totally lost. I am sure it is difficult to juggle all of the different fish, but really? This is ridiculous. I am done.


----------



## aemaki09

keepsmiling said:


> So last night I wrote to Jesse, to ask if they had my fish?
> They replied that they have not received a shipment since last month, and this week's shipment was cancelled. They said they do not have my fish.I asked the seller~ If you sent me the fish on June 6th as you say, why did you send me a message on June 9th saying you still had it? And why is the transhipper now saying they do not have it? So now I am totally lost. I am sure it is difficult to juggle all of the different fish, but really? This is ridiculous. I am done.


Check fishlover007's auctions on AB. That's Jesse, if he had your fish for that long, it'd probably be up for auction right now...just in case he forgot he had it and the seller really did sell it.
I've had problems like this before. Seller was a complete idiot and kept telling me "he sent me wrong" something. At first I figured it was the wrong Transhipper, then I figured it'd be the wrong fish...finally he got back to me and said that I misunderstood and the fish was on its way to Linda. It was a massive anxiety attack that turned out to be completely unneccessary. Hopefully what is going on with your seller is similar to what happened in my case and that he's just a dumba** that just doesn't know how to speak English correctly but will have your fish to you, rather than the mess that is happening now.

Do you mind if I ask which seller it is? I'd like to avoid him if possible


----------



## keepsmiling

I am sorry you went through such a mess as well! Thanks for the tip about fishlover's auction. he does not have him up. But who knows, he could have sold him by now since he never heard from me!
Am I allowed to say? I will post it, if it is not allowed please remove this moderators.
It is Somsak Bettas.


----------



## keepsmiling

Here is the link the seller sent me last night. What is this and how come it was never shown to me before?
http://betta-fever.com/webboard/index.php?topic=3770.0
I feel this is just way wrong. It is the buyer who authorizes which transhipper to use, not the seller. I told him since he has clearly lost the fish, or has no clue where it is, and I did not authorize Jesse as my transhipper, he owes me a full refund. We will see what happens with that. I certainly do not want anything from him other than my money. I feel bad for the poor fish.


----------



## aemaki09

Oh crap, I just went through him. (You are allowed to post his name)
That e-mail he sent you last night was probably attached to one of the first emails you recieved from him. That is how it came to me and I never would have noticed it until I went through everything trying to find where he put his PayPal address. If you told him that you wanted it to go through another Transhipper, then he should have listened, he understood when I told him that I wanted mine to go through Linda, so I don't understand the problem there, but I agree, he is at fault and owes you a refund. If he finds the fish then maybe something can e worked out, but it's not your fault in anyway unless you didn't tell him which shipper to go through in the first place, which I'm sure you did

Sorry if that was full of rambling, still kind of early for me!


----------



## keepsmiling

I will go back and look, but honestly I had never seen that link before. You could be right, I may have assumed it was just a link to his website or something. Still, he knew I was going through Jennifer. This is the first mention of the shipper Jesse, who I do not even know at all. Crazy mess..huh?


----------



## aemaki09

Right, some sellers automatically assume that you want your fish to go to whoever is next, and unless you tell them otherwise, then they will go there...but since you did mention to him you wanted Jennifer, it's his fault for not listening so you should be able to get a refund


----------



## Viva

All this talk of lost bettas and misunderstandings makes me nervous about spending over $300 on my sorority girls...hope everything goes well with all the different breeders I bought from! Linda's shipment goes out Sunday so by this time next week I should have them


----------



## aemaki09

Most of the time everything works out Viva. It's just occasionally that something happens. Out of the 25 or so that I've bought, I think I've had 2 that didn't get sent on time (seller refunded me) and 1 that scared the crap out of me, but came on time.
You'll be okay!


----------



## Viva

Awesome, thanks for the reassurance aemaki  So far all the sellers have been very helpful and communicate well so I am not too worried.


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 154218


----------



## Deanna01

Ooh, Matt. I saw a yellow koi yesterday that I loved, too.










(And stupidly, for some reason, I keep thinking male plakats are girls. I actually bid on a boy I didn't have room for the other day and had to rehome.)


----------



## aemaki09

Deanna01 said:


> Ooh, Matt. I saw a yellow koi yesterday that I loved, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And stupidly, for some reason, I keep thinking male plakats are girls. I actually bid on a boy I didn't have room for the other day and had to rehome.)


That looks almost exactly like the male I bought a while ago but the seller forgot to ship it. He's gorgeous. Who is te seller


----------



## Senshine

My tank is just waiting for the girls! I think I am getting 17 girls this shipment..


----------



## Viva

Senshine said:


> My tank is just waiting for the girls! I think I am getting 17 girls this shipment..


Nice! I got my 30 gallon yesterday from Craigslist...my girls should be shipped Sunday to Linda. One female I won died this morning though says the seller  Oh well, I have I think 11 girls arriving. I need to thoroughly clean the tank first before I plant it because it was used for salt water and there's minerals ot something all over the glass


----------



## Catw0man

Just wanted to say a quick "thanks" to all of you who were kind enough to comment or PM me.....it really means a lot to me!


----------



## aemaki09

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1372080429









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1372097272









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1372289032









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1372289194

I _think _I bought this one before, but the seller forgot to send him...his marbling filled in a bit more, but he's still gorgeous IMO








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1372172134









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1372424289


----------



## MattsBettas

Omg... The second one down's color.


----------



## Janan

I agree. The second one down's color is awesome!


----------



## aemaki09

Bid on him! Lol
If I hadn't already bought so many I woulda!


----------



## Senshine

To anyone that has bought one of Mr. Majcha's "glowing" bettas 
Have they stayed that colour and are the photos really how they look in person?
The "glowing" ones that look like this:


----------



## RowdyBetta

*drools*
----> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371918003


----------



## Fenghuang

What a cool looking little guy.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1372289032


----------



## lilnaugrim

Fenghuang said:


> What a cool looking little guy.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1372289032


Oh my gosh, that little picture! He's got lipstick! And the best kind too lol, looks like he's a pro at applying it XD


----------



## Fenghuang

Lol, he is better at putting on lipstick than I am. xD


----------



## aemaki09

I'm in love with him!! If only shipping wasn't tomorrow!


----------



## MattsBettas

Oh my gosh he's 100$ -_-


----------



## aemaki09

Well, I guess I am glad shipping is tomorrow then! Haha I didn't see that price tag


----------



## Fenghuang

Me neither. $100... Ouch. That is ridiculous.


----------



## percyfyshshelley

I wonder if his fins would stay clear like that?


----------



## Janan

Ok, the first three have been bid on. Of the three black ones, which do you like the best? The Black Red looks gold. Would she look gold like this in person, or would she be more black. I love the Black Marble and I don't have a marble yet. But is she too yellow to compete with the yellow I've already ordered?


----------



## Viva

Janan said:


> Ok, the first three have been bid on. Of the three black ones, which do you like the best? The Black Red looks gold. Would she look gold like this in person, or would she be more black. I love the Black Marble and I don't have a marble yet. But is she too yellow to compete with the yellow I've already ordered?


 
Hehe that yellow fancy I bid on but decided not to get her because she wouldn't be shipped by tomorrow with all my others  It's ok though because I found a nice solid yellow from another seller. I really LOVE that gold/black/red female...it looks like she is gold but that may only show up with the camera flash...no idea. I like the black marble so I wouldn't worry about her being "outshined" by the yellow...she is really nice!


----------



## Catw0man

Senshine said:


> To anyone that has bought one of Mr. Majcha's "glowing" bettas
> Have they stayed that colour and are the photos really how they look in person?
> The "glowing" ones that look like this:


Hey, I bought that female! I'm getting her next week....I will definitely let you know if she "glows" like that in person!


----------



## MattsBettas

Is they when the girl I will be getting is shipped, catw0man?


----------



## Senshine

I was going to buy a glowing one but I think it's too late now anyways lol


----------



## Fenghuang

This breeder sells "quality" shortbody betta. The poor thing looks ridiculous.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1372331205









As does this female.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1372331989


----------



## Janan

These are the girls I have bid on so far. I still need a red, but red is my least favorite color. If I could find a solid red that is really solid red, that would be great. Here are a couple of choices I'm considering. What do you think? Do I need one at all? I don't have a double tail.


----------



## Senshine

I like the solid red DT one  Siwat told me he wanted to keep the other one you posted xD


----------



## Jarick

Mourning the loss of my Blue.. and looking at Aquabid are not a good combo. If only I had the money.. 

WARNING - PIC HEAVY POST
Gorgeous boy..
View attachment 155194


Love this Angel..
View attachment 155202


View attachment 155210

View attachment 155218

View attachment 155226

View attachment 155234

View attachment 155242

View attachment 155250


----------



## Viva

I like the solid red DT too...definitely get her!


----------



## Mar

I adore rose/feather tails, so yep.

Ranked in order of the ones I would buy


----------



## Mar

Jarick said:


> Mourning the loss of my Blue.. and looking at Aquabid are not a good combo. If only I had the money..
> 
> WARNING - PIC HEAVY POST
> Gorgeous boy..
> View attachment 155194
> 
> 
> Love this Angel..
> View attachment 155202
> 
> 
> View attachment 155210
> 
> View attachment 155218
> 
> View attachment 155226
> 
> View attachment 155234
> 
> View attachment 155242
> 
> View attachment 155250


The pretty white angel one also caught my eye! But I think he's blind, which kinda just makes him all the more beautiful.


----------



## Jarick

Yea, I think so, too. It's too bad the person wants Australia only buyers. He really tugged my heart. So white...


----------



## RowdyBetta

Mar! That 1st one...and 3rd one... OuO 

I wish I could find another like my late- Count Manzeppi. I loooved his colors. Ah well, I would be torturing myself if I did find one, because I have no money! XD


----------



## Deanna01

Janan, I've seen some pretty blue-and-white marbles with red tails. Maybe consider something like that? I'll see if I can find one on AB.

If you don't like red, you don't need to get one, though!


----------



## Deanna01

I am crazy about this girl. If she had come up while I was buying for this last shipment, I'd have gotten her for sure. But I am done buying for a bit now.


----------



## Deanna01

I thought I had finally stopped confusing male and female plakats, but this is marked as a female....


----------



## Deanna01

I love the coloring on this guy, and he's just about to go off with no bids....


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

There's a guy in Wisconsin who has some nice Bettas on Aquabid. Prices range from $8.00 to $25.00 + either $15.00 or $35.00 for shipping.

AquaBid.com - Auctions Offered By Seller Jimxiong5749 for Halfmoom Betta


----------



## Senshine

The yellow girl I bought from 3DBetta is apparently no longer yellow... :-(


----------



## MattsBettas

What?! What is she now?


----------



## Senshine

Completely cellophane..


----------



## Fenghuang

o__O Could she just be really stressed out and faded from shipment? That is really strange...


----------



## Fenghuang

Deanna01 said:


> I thought I had finally stopped confusing male and female plakats, but this is marked as a female....


Er, I don't think you should chance that one, Deanna. Looks all male to me.


----------



## Senshine

I really really hope it's just stress s:


----------



## MattsBettas

Cellophane isn't bad. I would love a cello girl.


----------



## Senshine

I wanted her for the yellow though xD


----------



## MattsBettas

She still has the yellow genes.


----------



## MattsBettas

Wait, did the shipment come in?


----------



## Fenghuang

Speaking of cellos, I would *love* to have her. I have always wanted a clean cello girl for my first pair if I start a VT line since cleaning up colour would be my first priority.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1372459902


----------



## Deanna01

Hm. And with an American seller, Feng! It wouldn't be too terribly pricey to get her....


----------



## Senshine

Of course she still has the genes, I just really liked her looks before though. I'm sure she'll be just as cute. The shipment hasn't come in, I got an email from Siwat telling me.


----------



## Fenghuang

Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. I want to get a line going badly, but it isn't really the right time to be thinking about it. 

Although, if any of you guys breed and end up getting some surprise VTs, I'll love to take some off your hands.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Just $30 if you ship Priority and no one else bids.  Or $40 if you dont want to take a chance.

I thought this one was pretty:

AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettashm1372112644 - Salamander Dumbo Butterfly OHM Male-B8 - Ends: Mon Jun 24 2013 - 05:24:04 PM CDT


----------



## Fenghuang

Nooooo, don't put the possibilities in my head! D:

He is a majestic looking fish.


----------



## Janan

Deanna01 said:


> Janan, I've seen some pretty blue-and-white marbles with red tails. Maybe consider something like that? I'll see if I can find one on AB.
> 
> If you don't like red, you don't need to get one, though!


Please find one for me!

I looked for one like the one you nearly bought, I nearly bought, then you bought, but I couldn't find any. lol


----------



## Deanna01

I'm sorry about that, Janan! I knew you'd said you wanted to bid, but I waited and waited....And finally, when it was less than 20 minutes to go and there weren't any bids, I figured you must have decided against it!

Let me see if I can find another red-finned marble....I swear I saw one this morning.....


----------



## Janan

No sweat, Deanna. I pay the price for my indecision. lol


----------



## Deanna01

There's this one. I think she's very pretty....

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1372253035


----------



## Deanna01

And another by the same seller....

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1372253406


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Sorry, Feng; it's because I'm evil. ;-)


----------



## Fenghuang

Janan: Here's some since I can't get of of Aquabid.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1372160979
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1372389177
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1372388714
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1372388832
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1372259809
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1372259465
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1372259234


----------



## Fenghuang

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Sorry, Feng; it's because I'm evil. ;-)


Ugh... She sure is pretty though. Her form isn't terrible either... No! I can't. ;___;


----------



## Deanna01

And this one, if you want just a little red, is just gorgeous, I think....

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1372259234


----------



## Deanna01

And this one, Janan, that I posted this morning, that I would have had in a heartbeat if it didn't go up the day after my shipment went out.... Look at her cute little face!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1372259809


----------



## Janan

Thanks, Feng. I like that third one, and I just discovered that the fish I thought I bid on from Majcha, I didn't after all. So I would like another one. 

Was that "glowing" yellow one labeled as glowing, or did is just appear to be?


----------



## Fenghuang

I think all the "glowing" yellows are just labeled as "Fancy Slough" like almost all of Majcha's fish. I am really curious to know what they look like in person though.


----------



## aemaki09

Loving this one 








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1372509587


actually, it is the only one I saw today that I really liked...kind of surprisingly!


----------



## Deanna01

I am utterly crazy about this girl and trying so hard to keep myself from bidding. I really need to give the betta-bidding a break....


----------



## aemaki09

Deanna01 said:


> I am utterly crazy about this girl and trying so hard to keep myself from bidding. I really need to give the betta-bidding a break....


 
She's gorgeous, but I know what you mean! I have wayyy too many, I have to cut back


----------



## Deanna01

The US transhipper Hopdiggity has this platinum fire dragon, Janan. I think she hasn't sold because she looks unattractive until you peer at her more closely and realize that the outer edges of her fins are a clear color that you simply can't see against the plastic....


----------



## Deanna01

Aemaki, when my shipment comes in this week, I'll be up to 28 girls! How many are you up to?


----------



## Janan

Hey guys, while I have your attention, would some of you read my thread I started in the sick section? Today, beautiful Miracle has shredded fins.


----------



## Janan

Deanna01 said:


> I am utterly crazy about this girl and trying so hard to keep myself from bidding. I really need to give the betta-bidding a break....


I love her, too, Deanna. If you decide not to get her, please let me know, because I might!

Meanwhile, what do you guys think of this one?


----------



## Deanna01

Janan, please go ahead and bid if you'd like! If I see your name there, I promise not to bid against you.


----------



## Janan

What do you think of these?


----------



## Deanna01

Janan, do you like feathertails? Here's a beautiful feathertail red female....

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1372232911


----------



## aemaki09

Deanna01 said:


> Aemaki, when my shipment comes in this week, I'll be up to 28 girls! How many are you up to?


 
I'll have right around there too...I think like 17 males and 12 females, if/when this shipment from Linda comes in safe.

I keep trying to cut back, but end up buying more! Oops! LOL


----------



## Janan

I went ahead and bid on that female you liked. 

My name on the aquabid site is Montgomery.


----------



## Deanna01

Okay. Good. Now I will not be so tempted to buy from this next shipment. :-D


----------



## Viva

Senshine said:


> Of course she still has the genes, I just really liked her looks before though. I'm sure she'll be just as cute. The shipment hasn't come in, I got an email from Siwat telling me.


 
That's weird...I got a yellow and blue fancy female with a black mouth and he told me she had died overnight. Sounds a little fishy to me...luckily I hadn't paid for her yet. I got a red butterfly female from him though.


----------



## Deanna01

I'm not usually drawn to solids, but I am crazy about the color on this boy....


----------



## MattsBettas

I love that breeder's fish.


----------



## Viva

Wow he is GORGEOUS! I love his color...is it gold or copper? Some kind of metallic color for sure =O


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

To me, he's gorgeous. But is he a tad spoonheaded and his anal fin a bit long? I'm trying to learn.

Thanks.


----------



## loveDelphine21

*Zombie...*

If I didn't just bid on 3 other fish, I would totally get him. I named him Zombie already, because that's just what he looks like to me. Sigh...


----------



## Deanna01

They call this a "Pho Tail" on the auction, but is this a spade-tail plakat? I've never seen one....


----------



## Deanna01

Delphine21, that one does look like a zombie! Perfect name!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Sorry if I asked an inappropriate question for this thread. :-(

me


----------



## Deanna01

Russell, I doubt it was inappropriate! I only didn't answer because I don't know form well enough.  I suspect you are right, though--I certainly thought the same thing about his anal fin being overly long. But I'm with you in thinking he's gorgeous!


----------



## loveDelphine21

Deanna01, I'm so glad you think so too! When I saw him I thought he was gorgeous, in like grotesque way if that makes sense, haha. I love him so much


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

It's all Feng's fault by pointing out a Betta I liked had an obvious spoon head. Now I see them *everywhere!* You might say I'm "spoon head obsessed."


----------



## MattsBettas

Russel, his anal is long, his dorsal needs some corrections, and he has a slight spoon head, but with the correct female I would breed him just for color.


----------



## Fenghuang

Lol. I really am about making you "spoonhead-obsessed" though.

A spoonhead can be distinguished by a dip in the head region and the mouth curving upward. This is my VT who has a spoonhead:


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Yes, your fiendish plot bore fruit!!!

I think they're kinda cute. What interests me is when I Googled spoonhead/spoon head, I found several references to it being desired in a fighting fish because they could bite faster and hold the bite longer. Wish I'd bookmarked the sites.

BTW, very pretty VT and really nice photo.


----------



## Fenghuang

I didn't mean too. D: I just wanted to let you know in case you were breeding.

I've read that too before. It's kind of like... Bulldogs, I guess? They were bred for bullbaiting and their jaws allow them to lock on better.

Thanks, I'm very proud of him. He has come a long way from that scrawny little "rescue" that I found in Petsmart floating on his side.


----------



## Deanna01

loveDelphine21, you should get Zombie! You really should! When on earth are you going to see another fish that is so perfectly Zombie?!


----------



## Fenghuang

I see you're trying to lure other people down the rabbit hole of Aquabid addiction with you, Deanna. xD


Oooh...

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1372251001


----------



## Deanna01

LOL! Why yes. Yes, I am, Feng.

And I posted that same male earlier today. :-D


----------



## loveDelphine21

I know!!!! But I just bid on 3 others that I can BARELY afford, seriously, one more and I'll have to start selling my organs. I actually bid on the beauty above me, the Banana one. I was really hoping no one would notice lolz.


----------



## loveDelphine21

This is my first time actually bidding on anything from AquaBid, considering I only found out about the website like a week ago. I kind of went crazy, hehe.


----------



## Fenghuang

Deanna01 said:


> LOL! Why yes. Yes, I am, Feng.
> 
> And I posted that same male earlier today. :-D


That is very evil, Deanna. 

Oops! Silly me, I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Two evil-doers. Or is it "enablers?" :roll:


----------



## Fenghuang

I just want everyone to realise their dream bettas, thank you very much.

So, who's going to start AAA (Aquabid Addicts Anonymous)? 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1372514136


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

This gorgeous Betta looks as if it's wearing a Lone Ranger mask. You could call it "Clayton" after Clayton Moore, the original LR.


----------



## RowdyBetta

Fenghuang said:


> I see you're trying to lure other people down the rabbit hole of Aquabid addiction with you, Deanna. xD
> 
> 
> Oooh...
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1372251001



Oh my geese, what a BEAUTY!! *jaw drop*


----------



## RowdyBetta

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> This gorgeous Betta looks as if it's wearing a Lone Ranger mask. You could call it "Clayton" after Clayton Moore, the original LR.


Neato!  

(Btw, its nice to see someone remembers the REAL Lone Ranger. :-D)


----------



## Janan

Two people are trying to outbid me on my favorite girl! I want her,please!!


----------



## ismintis

Wow this thread is amazing  You're going to have to add me the list of addicts...
I'm in love with this girl and want to get her so bad, what do you guys think?


----------



## Fenghuang

Welcome to Aquabid Addicts Anonymous. We have meetings on Fridays. Complimentary punch and cookies will be provided. It's a pleasure to have you with us. Remember--if you ever feel like you are going to go overboard with your Aquabid spendings, don't worry; we will all be here to push you over the ledge.


----------



## Janan

I looked at her too! I love her face.


----------



## snowflake311

Janan said:


> Two people are trying to outbid me on my favorite girl! I want her,please!!


I think that fish has a sister. I bought this one today. 













What about her brother. Check him out.


----------



## Mar

Fenghuang said:


> Welcome to Aquabid Addicts Anonymous. We have meetings on Fridays. Complimentary punch and cookies will be provided. It's a pleasure to have you with us. Remember--if you ever feel like you are going to go overboard with your Aquabid spendings, don't worry; we will all be here to push you over the ledge.


You betta deliver on that punch 
Someone just died from that bad pun lmao


----------



## ismintis

> Welcome to Aquabid Addicts Anonymous. We have meetings on Fridays. Complimentary punch and cookies will be provided. It's a pleasure to have you with us. Remember--if you ever feel like you are going to go overboard with your Aquabid spendings, don't worry; we will all be here to push you over the ledge.


Lol xD Thanks Feng. I love her face, I'm debating on bidding....I mean one little fish won't hurt, right?


----------



## Fenghuang

She's gorgeous. You should get her. And then you can get the rest of her colourful sisters and set up a nice sorority and upgrade your tank and pick a few more beauties and maybe that'll tide you over for a while. :S



Mar said:


> You betta deliver on that punch
> Someone just died from that bad pun lmao


I admit it. I actually did laugh at that.


----------



## RowdyBetta

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1372051480









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1372051456









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1372050083


----------



## Mar

Not really a fan of Wild Bettas, but if I were to get one, this would be it.

So beautiful.










want this fish.


----------



## MattsBettas

I love the bodies of wilds. So long and slender.


----------



## Viva

Yeah wilds are so pretty...I love they're stripes.


----------



## Mar

Yeah their stripes are really what makes them unique.
And I do like the bodies, so streamlined and sleek


----------



## Janan

snowflake311 said:


> I think that fish has a sister. I bought this one today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about her brother. Check him out.


Would you look at those ears! He's a beauty!


----------



## Deanna01

This boy is really handsome, with his blue eyes that match the rays in his fins.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1372165565


----------



## Catw0man

MattsBettas said:


> Cellophane isn't bad. I would love a cello girl.


Oh, I saw the cutest little cello girl at Petsmart of all places! I didn't get her though because I'm having to downsize my sorority to 20 gallons and I've got way too many females coming now.....

And, yes, Matt.....your female is being picked up tomorrow from Hung!


----------



## MattsBettas

Yay! Don't you have 30+ females coming?


----------



## Catw0man

MattsBettas said:


> Yay! Don't you have 30+ females coming?


Don't remind me.....I went waaaayyyyy overboard......and then made my fateful decision that I really have to cut back (a little too late, as it happens....). Sooooo......if you're in the market for some extra females, I might be able to hook you up.....


----------



## MattsBettas

Well, you see.... My 20g sorority is low on girls...


----------



## lilnaugrim

Catw0man said:


> Don't remind me.....I went waaaayyyyy overboard......and then made my fateful decision that I really have to cut back (a little too late, as it happens....). Sooooo......if you're in the market for some extra females, I might be able to hook you up.....


I've been looking for a koi girl or someone marble since I have so many solids, although....over the border shipping isn't going to be fun :/.....road trip? lol


----------



## Catw0man

lilnaugrim said:


> I've been looking for a koi girl or someone marble since I have so many solids, although....over the border shipping isn't going to be fun :/.....road trip? lol


LOL....if you want to make a road trip to Canada, I could send you home with about 30 fish....or more.....I don't have a passport (been meaning to get one...lol), so I can't make the trip there.  You'd have to put the fish into thermoses or something like someone suggested a while back.....


----------



## MattsBettas

I got fish from California to Alberta by putting them in their cups in a cooler packed with towels.


----------



## Catw0man

MattsBettas said:


> I got fish from California to Alberta by putting them in their cups in a cooler packed with towels.


Good plan.....lol


----------



## MattsBettas

So what kind of girls are you rehoming?

Edit- BTW the boy I'm planning to breed to the ee girl in this shipment was one of my Californian fish.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Catw0man said:


> LOL....if you want to make a road trip to Canada, I could send you home with about 30 fish....or more.....I don't have a passport (been meaning to get one...lol), so I can't make the trip there.  You'd have to put the fish into thermoses or something like someone suggested a while back.....


Oh man, I really want to make this road trip now! I just got my passport renewed last year when we went to Spain!!! Hmmm I wonder if my dad will let me use the car......I'm going to go formulate a plan now haha

How much will the shipping cost though just for reference sake?

I actually have some insulated boxes and I've kept all of my baggies so I could totally bring a few home!


----------



## Catw0man

lilnaugrim said:


> Oh man, I really want to make this road trip now! I just got my passport renewed last year when we went to Spain!!! Hmmm I wonder if my dad will let me use the car......I'm going to go formulate a plan now haha
> 
> How much will the shipping cost though just for reference sake?
> 
> I actually have some insulated boxes and I've kept all of my baggies so I could totally bring a few home!


Matt, all the girls I'm getting are either HMs or HMPKs.....about 50/50. I don't think there are any EEs other than yours. Quite a few from Majcha Farms (those would be the HMPKs) and from 3dbetta (HMs).

Lilnaugrim, I don't know what shipping would be to the U.S., but I do know it would be very naughty of me to ship live fish out of Canada without some sort of permit or license (I wonder if our Canadian transhipper would be legally able to?). Not that it's strictly legal to transport live fish across the border, but I think it would be safer for the fish and more likely to be successful. You are absolutely welcome to head over here with your insulated boxes and baggies and pack up a bunch!

I can tell you shipping FedEx is expensive....I just shipped 4 fish to Alberta last week and it was $85 for a small box (Priority Overnight).


----------



## Janan

A question for all of you addicts! lol

When you have bid on multiple fish, do you quickly pay for each one as you become the winning bidder?


----------



## Catw0man

Janan said:


> A question for all of you addicts! lol
> 
> When you have bid on multiple fish, do you quickly pay for each one as you become the winning bidder?


If I know I'm bidding on more from the same breeder, I wait.

One time.....(totally my own fault, but still).....I forgot to transfer money to my Paypal bank account and I had 5....count 'em....FIVE payments go NSF. And each one was for one individual fish (around $20 each).....and I got NSF charges of $42.50 on each of the 5 transactions...over $200 in charges. And I was kicking myself for not just paying them all in one payment (or, I think it would have been 2 payments to 2 different breeders). Even if it went NSF, then would only have been the one (or 2) charge(s)....not FIVE!!!! True story.....


----------



## lilnaugrim

Catw0man said:


> Matt, all the girls I'm getting are either HMs or HMPKs.....about 50/50. I don't think there are any EEs other than yours. Quite a few from Majcha Farms (those would be the HMPKs) and from 3dbetta (HMs).
> 
> Lilnaugrim, I don't know what shipping would be to the U.S., but I do know it would be very naughty of me to ship live fish out of Canada without some sort of permit or license (I wonder if our Canadian transhipper would be legally able to?). Not that it's strictly legal to transport live fish across the border, but I think it would be safer for the fish and more likely to be successful. You are absolutely welcome to head over here with your insulated boxes and baggies and pack up a bunch!
> 
> I can tell you shipping FedEx is expensive....I just shipped 4 fish to Alberta last week and it was $85 for a small box (Priority Overnight).


So I just looked at some maps and calculated time....it would take me about 9 hours to get to Toronto, of course no specifics but....I'm wondering for real if this is do-able!

Oh yeah, forgot you needed a license for that >.< my bad! So, can you post some of the girls or PM me some of the girls that you'd be willing to give up?


----------



## Janan

What about if each one is a different breeder? Just pay it and get it over with?


----------



## aemaki09

Janan said:


> What about if each one is a different breeder? Just pay it and get it over with?


That's what I do, usually all my fish come from different breeders, so once I win the auction, I e-mail the seller asking for total and paypal address, once he gets back to me I pay him as soon as I can get money into my paypal account. I figure if i wait, then I'll forget about it.

Most sellers don't mind if you wait, if you think that you may buy more fish from them, but they do prefer quick payment.

I'm sure Catwoman has more experience with it than I do, so she may have a better answer, but IME this is the best way for me to do it.


----------



## Janan

Thanks, that's what I will do. Have you ever changed your mind and not wanted the fish after all? I bid on two fish from one breeder and if I could get out of it without issues, I would. I have already won the one I want. What if I paid for the one and sent him a confirmation of payment, then ask if I can remove my bid on the other? Will that fly without issues?


----------



## Viva

The last few days was my first time bidding on fish but I would bid on fish then categorize them by seller. I specifically tried to stick to the smallest amount of sellers to go through or I'd just get too confused, lol. If I had more than one bid on the same seller I would wait until all the bids ended before I paid. I think you can do it either way though. Most of the auctions I bid on from the same breeder would end around the same time, anyways. I also asked sellers I had bids on if they had fish I was specifically looking for, like a super red and solid yellow so I wouldn't need to search around for one.


----------



## Viva

There was a fish from MAJCHA FARMS that I bid on and no longer wanted because it wouldn't be shipped the same day as all my others and he said I would need to bid more on her if I wanted her to be shipped that day....which I didn't want to do. I just said never mind to her and picked out another fish from him. He didn't really seem upset or anything.


----------



## Catw0man

lilnaugrim said:


> So I just looked at some maps and calculated time....it would take me about 9 hours to get to Toronto, of course no specifics but....I'm wondering for real if this is do-able!
> 
> Oh yeah, forgot you needed a license for that >.< my bad! So, can you post some of the girls or PM me some of the girls that you'd be willing to give up?


I've been uploading some of the girls' pics to a new album here http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=10193

I won't decide which ones to give up until I meet them in person, but I can see that I have a couple of "look-alikes" already, that I would probably rehome one or the other of.....

So, yeah....9 hours drive is do-able....lol


----------



## lilnaugrim

Catw0man said:


> I've been uploading some of the girls' pics to a new album here http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=10193
> 
> I won't decide which ones to give up until I meet them in person, but I can see that I have a couple of "look-alikes" already, that I would probably rehome one or the other of.....
> 
> So, yeah....9 hours drive is do-able....lol


Of course, of course!! Personalities are half of what makes them beautiful! 

I'm really, seriously debating this drive, I'll have to ask to see if I can borrow the car! My truck would never make it out of Rhode Island lol


----------



## Senshine

My sorority could probably stand to have a few more girls too :-D


----------



## Catw0man

lilnaugrim said:


> Of course, of course!! Personalities are half of what makes them beautiful!
> 
> I'm really, seriously debating this drive, I'll have to ask to see if I can borrow the car! My truck would never make it out of Rhode Island lol


LOL...well, it would be lovely to meet you in person! I wish I could invite you to stay overnight in my home, but I'm currently living with my mom (and my daughters, of course) and I don't have room. But, I can see us meeting up in, say, Niagara Falls or something.....that would be closer for you than coming all the way to Toronto and I could bring my daughters and make an outing of it (they've never seen the falls). It's all very possible!


----------



## Catw0man

Senshine said:


> My sorority could probably stand to have a few more girls too :-D


I can always add a few more to your shipment! lol....that shipping is gonna be a killer though....


----------



## Senshine

Catw0man said:


> I can always add a few more to your shipment! lol....that shipping is gonna be a killer though....


Have you got an estimated of how much? :shock:
But if you could that would be awesome!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Catw0man said:


> LOL...well, it would be lovely to meet you in person! I wish I could invite you to stay overnight in my home, but I'm currently living with my mom (and my daughters, of course) and I don't have room. But, I can see us meeting up in, say, Niagara Falls or something.....that would be closer for you than coming all the way to Toronto and I could bring my daughters and make an outing of it (they've never seen the falls). It's all very possible!


Oh my gosh! I haven't been to Niagara Falls since I was a kid! That would be an amazing trip I think for sure! Okay, planning starts now, maybe I can bring my brother with me or something, it would be a neat little trip for the two of us, we need some bonding time anyway ;-)


----------



## Catw0man

Senshine said:


> Have you got an estimated of how much? :shock:
> But if you could that would be awesome!


Well, as I found out last week shipping the 4 fish to Kateee......it's hard to predict (unless I know exactly the size box I'm going to be able to use....but it's hard to know that until the fish are packed up). I was just going by weight in estimating.....but apparently, the dimensions of the box are factored in as well. I predicted $54 for Kateee, but it ended up being $84.84......for 4 fish. Not trying to scare you...lol....but I think it'll be a lot more than we previously thought.

Here's the FedEx rate finder: https://www.fedex.com/ratefinder/standalone?method=goToPackageInfoPage

I'll PM you my address and you can try it out for yourself. Each fish bag weighs about 1/4 of a pound.


----------



## MattsBettas

What if you filled up the bags a lot less? It would decrease weight a LOT, and if it's overnight they would be fine.


----------



## Catw0man

MattsBettas said:


> What if you filled up the bags a lot less? It would decrease weight a LOT, and if it's overnight they would be fine.


Yes, indeed....that is very true. But, as I found out with Kateee's shipment (which was supposed to be delivered Saturday in Calgary), things sometimes go awry....like FedEx didn't process the package as a Saturday delivery and then couldn't correct that mistake because the flooding there made it impossible to get the fish there sooner. She's just picked the fish up today....and I haven't yet heard if the fish even survived. Let's just say I'm very glad I did package them in the amount of water I did, because it would certainly increase their odds of surviving.

Of course, the odds of the same thing happening are slim....lol....but it's been a very stressful experience for both Kateee and I.....we've both been on the phone with just about every FedEx agent there is trying to get things fixed and in the end, we just had to suck it up and wait.


----------



## MattsBettas

Yea, I guess. But it would save a ton of money and the odds of anything like that happening again are really small. 

I was talking to logisticsguy when I met him in person, and he said that some of the fish that come in are shipped it tiny little bags... From Thailand.


----------



## Catw0man

MattsBettas said:


> Yea, I guess. But it would save a ton of money and the odds of anything like that happening again are really small.
> 
> I was talking to logisticsguy when I met him in person, and he said that some of the fish that come in are shipped it tiny little bags... From Thailand.


Oh, I've seen the tiny little bags they get shipped in to pet stores like Big Al's!!! Then they keep a box of them under the counter....just opening them up as fish sell....until then, they're in those little bags. So, yeah, I know it happens all the time....but, the fish I've bought on Aquabid all come in at least 1/4 lb of water (and even then, some have arrived dead and others have destroyed their tails). I guess if you've paid at least $20 for a fish, the breeders give them the deluxe accommodations for the trip to Canada. Anyway, when I packaged Kateee's fish, I put them in about the same amount of water as the ones I receive from Thai breeders.....even though they were supposed to be delivered overnight.

And, yes, the odds are very small that something like that would happen again.....so I can certainly pack yours in less water than that if you want!


----------



## Fenghuang

I thought less water is better for traveling long distances.

This guy's colours really popped out to me.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1372562059


----------



## crowntaillove3

He is sooo pretty, Feng.


----------



## loveDelphine21

Just won these 2 beauties: 



















Very excited, but Im confused about how I'm supposed to pay. I emailed both sellers and asked what my total was, is that okay? Or was I supposed to do something else?


----------



## Senshine

All the sellers have emailed me with the total without me asking


----------



## aemaki09

Feng, you are correct in your assumption.

Less water is better because bettas tend to get more disoriented with more water while traveling with all the bumps and turns and what not. It also makes them not have to put much effort into finding their way to take a breath of water. - I always ship in about 2.5" that end up being about 3.5-4" tall, I fill it up so that it'll cover the betta's back when the bag is on it's side. It's what has worked best for me out of all the ways I have tried.
As long as you fast for a couple days, double dose with prime, and give them 1/3-1/2 water to 2/3 -1/2 air(ish) then you'll be in good shape.

Anyways, I came here because I was wondering why people are bidding so hard on this guy?








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1372289194

he is a good looker, but $70.00 for him? I just don't see it. There are plenty of other similar fish out there to bid on and probably with better finnage

IF I liked solids, I'd definitely bid on this guy though, he's nearly perfect besides some ray extension on the anal and a very slight spoonhead








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1372289923

And this boy..oh this boy <3! I could see this guy going for $70!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1372289327




Poor boy!! Look at all that dragonscaling on his eye  If I had seen him last week, he'd have been on this shipment to me.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1372433313


----------



## aemaki09

Banleang has some even more nice ones up now!!
Bid on the first one, and highly considering buying the other 2 as well. What do you guys think?








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1372547259









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1372547926









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1372548850


----------



## Viva

Holy crap that first one is amazing....THEY'RE ALL AMAZING! I love the colors of the first one though...very wild cat-ish.


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 157074

why do macha's fish glow?!


----------



## lilnaugrim

MattsBettas said:


> why do macha's fish glow?!


It's an old artist trick ;-)


----------



## MattsBettas

Like photoshop, or just the way he takes the pictures?


----------



## lilnaugrim

MattsBettas said:


> Like photoshop, or just the way he takes the pictures?


Nope it's actually in the color of the Betta's. If you want to make a color pop, set it off with it's compliment; yellow to purple, orange to blue, red to green. In this case it's white to black, the white is surrounded by the black giving it the appearance that it is indeed brighter and glowing. Also the yellow/orange to the blue scaling helps to draw your eye in and eventually leaves your eye at the tail where it appears to be glowing. Same thing happens if you use a gradient as I see in some of his other Betta's where the body is yellow/orange color and the fins start out extremely white and then eventually fade out to cellophane, inducing the glowing effect.


----------



## Deanna01

Ah, so it's selective breeding for the colors that give that effect? How interesting, Lil! Thank you for describing that!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Np! Yup just selective breeding on his part and knowing how color theory works. Knew my Art degree would come in handy one day XD


----------



## Catw0man

loveDelphine21 said:


> Just won these 2 beauties:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very excited, but Im confused about how I'm supposed to pay. I emailed both sellers and asked what my total was, is that okay? Or was I supposed to do something else?


Love, love, love the MG one!


----------



## Fenghuang

lilnaugrim said:


> Np! Yup just selective breeding on his part and knowing how color theory works. Knew my Art degree would come in handy one day XD


I've learned that in AP Psych (although I didn't notice it until you pointed it out). Your education shows in the most unexpected circumstances sometimes. xD


----------



## Sweetea

@aemaki09: The first one has a interesting coloration...and a little mustache going on too. x:







http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1372307307 DTs...I'll love them forever. Dx


----------



## aemaki09

OMG!! This girl reminds me of a clown! lol I want her so bad!









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1372638074


----------



## MattsBettas

I love how the fins are three different colors and the body is white. She is so unique! You should get her!


----------



## keepsmiling

Now she is awesome!


----------



## Viva

Wow she does look clown-ish, hhahahaha! She is very nice lookin


----------



## aemaki09

Someone please get her before I do! Lol
I can't afford more bettas! But I'm sure I will if she's still available in a couple days


----------



## Skyewillow

This guy would be the perfect match for my girl, Sardine! Ugh, I wish I had the money for him! >_<


----------



## keepsmiling

The white fish has mysteriously appeared at the correct transhipper. He arrives to me today.


----------



## Viva

Yay! I'm still waiting for my babies! They were shipped out to Linda on Sunday so I assume I'd get them sometime this week?


----------



## aemaki09

Viva, Linda usually gets her shipments on Mondays and then sorts all night, gets fish out on order of who paid first starting on Tuesday, by Wednesday she tries to get all the priority shipments out, but will ship through Friday with express, depending on how many fish she recieved
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Catw0man

So, yesterday I picked up over 50 fish at the transhipper (well, his friend's place....I dunno, not sure Hung Pham actually exists....). Anyway, I now have a pile of females for my sorority (too many, actually....I will be rehoming some in the future once I decide for sure which ones to keep). And this is currently the one I'm totally fascinated with....she's HUGE.....and has changed slightly from her Aquabid pic to become a really awesome-looking fish. Here's the seller's pic and a couple I took of her in her quarantine cup:


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh my god! She's gorgeous!!! Super jealous over here haha


----------



## Fenghuang

Oh my gosh, she is too cute. Congratulations, Catw0man.


----------



## aemaki09

I love her change! Looks awesome!


----------



## Catw0man

Thanks all! I think she's awesome too! Just found out one of the other girls has velvet (the one ailment I don't have meds for!) so I've got to hit the road and get something to treat her with. Everyone else seems healthy


----------



## Fenghuang

Hey, Aemaki, you bought that female that looked like two fish spliced together right? Does she look like that in person?


----------



## liz26914

Just found this awesome guy on aquabid. He's so cool. But he's like $100!!!


----------



## MattsBettas

Oh my gosh does this mean the girl I'm getting is in Canada?! 

Jrhgdjg I'm so happy. Catw0man is awesome.


----------



## Dej92

*These are my 3 Aquabid Halfmoon Bettas*

Here are the first three that I have gotten from Aquabid, I will be getting more.


----------



## Viva

Catw0man said:


> So, yesterday I picked up over 50 fish at the transhipper (well, his friend's place....I dunno, not sure Hung Pham actually exists....). Anyway, I now have a pile of females for my sorority (too many, actually....I will be rehoming some in the future once I decide for sure which ones to keep). And this is currently the one I'm totally fascinated with....she's HUGE.....and has changed slightly from her Aquabid pic to become a really awesome-looking fish. Here's the seller's pic and a couple I took of her in her quarantine cup:


 
Holy cow she is gorgeous! I have 12 girls coming, where can I get some cheap cups? Do you just use the plastic drinking cups from the store??


----------



## Chard56

I use16 ounce clear plastic cups at the grocery store deli for juveniles at a quarter a piece and 2 litre soda bottles with the tops cut off for adults.


----------



## loveDelphine21

Won this guy today. Love him so much!


----------



## Viva

Chard56 said:


> I use16 ounce clear plastic cups at the grocery store deli for juveniles at a quarter a piece and 2 litre soda bottles with the tops cut off for adults.


 Darn I never drink soda so I don't have any bottles  I have at least 5 cups from bettas I got from the petstore plus an empty glass jar that pasta sauce was in. Need only 6 more...can probably just use normal cups. WAIT I KNOW WHAT I'LL USE! I work at a place that sells cups of animal grain to feed the farm animals here..I'm sure they won't notice me taking a few cups and lids


----------



## aemaki09

Fenghuang said:


> Hey, Aemaki, you bought that female that looked like two fish spliced together right? Does she look like that in person?


What girl? 
I may have, but if it was a recent purchase, then I haven't gotten them in yet. I asked Linda to hold off on shipping them until today, so hopefully they will be here tomorrow


----------



## Fenghuang

The one that had the wild type/brown body with the shiny greenish white tail?


----------



## aemaki09

Ooh lol the grey body with a sky blue tail!

She looked exactly the same as her pic when I got her, and hasn't marbled anymore except a spot on the top of her head. I moved her into my new 29 gallon on Monday, and I don't know if it's the light, or her marbling, but she looks a lot more blue all the sudden.

I will try to remember to get a pic of her in a bit and upload it to here


----------



## Fenghuang

Oh, yes, _please_ post pictures! I have been wondering since I saw her what she really looks like.


----------



## Catw0man

MattsBettas said:


> Oh my gosh does this mean the girl I'm getting is in Canada?!
> 
> Jrhgdjg I'm so happy. Catw0man is awesome.


LOL.....yes, she's in Canada....on my kitchen table in a large plastic beer cup, actually.... 

She's beautiful...just like her picture.


----------



## MattsBettas

Yea! I'm so glad she made it safely, I've been worrying. Thank you so, so much for doing this!

Edit: If you really think she's beautiful, I should have some fry by New Years


----------



## percyfyshshelley

So happy for you Matt! I'll eat you can't wait to get your fish! And Cat, I cannot wait to see all your girls in a sorority!


----------



## MattsBettas

Oh my gosh I don't want you to eat me XD. 

But seriously, no, I can not wait. When I get them I'm going to meet senshine too so that's also exciting.


----------



## Deanna01

Remember the golden HM last week we were all so crazy about? Bettas14 has an HMPK and a DTPK in the same shade:


----------



## Fenghuang

They're crazy gorgeous.

He looks so cute.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1372562980


----------



## Deanna01

This girl would be pretty in almost any sorority. The white fins are really unusual with the marble body.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1372748180


----------



## Deanna01

This fish looks like he has one blue eye and one black eye. :-/ Do you think it's just the lighting? It doesn't look that way....

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1372380106


----------



## Deanna01

This guy is neat. Why do his fins look so ruffly, though?

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1372610191


----------



## Fenghuang

It could be lighting or the area around one eye could have some dark blue or black colouration, making one eye look black.

The ruffly fins are probably something he inherited and was born with. Some fish have rays that stick out more. Others have a sort of scalloping.


----------



## wah543

Deanna01 said:


> This fish looks like he has one blue eye and one black eye. :-/ Do you think it's just the lighting? It doesn't look that way....
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1372380106


Might be lighting, during the day and when the lights are one my bettas eyes are usually dark like that picture when hes facing the left and at nigt when its dark theyre eyes get like white-ish rings around them like the pics when he's facing the right, but That's an awesome looking fish


----------



## Janan

I found this Facebook site with many of the breeders we see on Aquabid.


https://www.facebook.com/LoveShowBetta


----------



## Catw0man

Gah! I love this one! Look at his purple cheeks!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1372512470


----------



## aemaki09

FENG, here she is;

Auction picture:









When I first got her:









Last night: she didn't marble at all until I moved her into another tank. I'm thinking it was "stress induced"


----------



## Canis

Not from aquabid, but this guy's colors are Awesome!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LIVE-INPORT...251296020975?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item3a8268f9ef


----------



## Janan

Look at this pretty girl!
Giant Fancy Female 016


----------



## aemaki09

Janan - there are a few males out there that look really similar to her too in case you wanna do some breeding! 

I probably would have bought them myself, but I ordered wayy too many this last round.


----------



## Fenghuang

aemaki09 said:


> FENG, here she is;
> 
> Auction picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I first got her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night: she didn't marble at all until I moved her into another tank. I'm thinking it was "stress induced"


Oh, thank you. She looks amazing. Such an unique fish.


----------



## aemaki09

Fenghuang said:


> Oh, thank you. She looks amazing. Such an unique fish.


You're welcome! I love her! She's one of my top 3 for sure, then her sister is up there as well,









And my aquastar blue eagle is #1 right now even though he's practically blind in the one eye.










Got my newest order in yesterday! They are beautiful! I think that they'll probably knock everyone besides my aquastar boy out of my favorites list soon


----------



## Viva

I got my 12 girls yesterday too! They are so pretty! Love them already  The black/copper female somehow jumped out of the tupperware I had her in even though the lid was placed on top of it (not pushed down but on top so air could get in). I saw my cat playing with her on the floor  She made it through the night though and I don't see any marks on her so I think she'll be fine


----------



## Janan

Viva said:


> I got my 12 girls yesterday too! They are so pretty! Love them already  The black/copper female somehow jumped out of the tupperware I had her in even though the lid was placed on top of it (not pushed down but on top so air could get in). I saw my cat playing with her on the floor  She made it through the night though and I don't see any marks on her so I think she'll be fine


Miracle II !!! lol That's better than the garbage disposal.


----------



## aemaki09

I normally don't like CT's anymore, BUT this guy is making me come back around








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1372561125









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1372520060









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1372791575









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1372610998

A couple US bred fish for once!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1372653292

US bred -- Look-a-like of my first spawn's dad!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1372652462









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1372819250









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1372990006


----------



## Janan

For those of you who are receiving multiple fish from Aquabid, how do you go about quarantining that many? How big a container do you use for each one? I am going on vacation during the time my girls will be in quarantine and my grown son will house sit and take care of the fish. 

Since my two granddaughters will be staying also, I would like to use one tub (with heater) with multiple containers in the tub. I would keep the tub in my bedroom, out of sight. 

Also, can I have jugs of water with the Stress Coat in it sitting on a shelf for him to use? Then all he needs to do is pour most of the water out of their container and pour in new water. How often? Daily? I read every three days somewhere.

Does this sound like a good plan? Suggestions?


----------



## Viva

Janan said:


> Miracle II !!! lol That's better than the garbage disposal.


Haha indeed...Miracle seems like a nice name for her. I was thinking Houdini but that's too masculine for such a pretty girl.


----------



## aemaki09

Janan said:


> For those of you who are receiving multiple fish from Aquabid, how do you go about quarantining that many? How big a container do you use for each one? I am going on vacation during the time my girls will be in quarantine and my grown son will house sit and take care of the fish.
> 
> Since my two granddaughters will be staying also, I would like to use one tub (with heater) with multiple containers in the tub. I would keep the tub in my bedroom, out of sight.
> 
> Also, can I have jugs of water with the Stress Coat in it sitting on a shelf for him to use? Then all he needs to do is pour most of the water out of their container and pour in new water. How often? Daily? I read every three days somewhere.
> 
> Does this sound like a good plan? Suggestions?




I personally don't QT when I'm getting multiple fish. To me, if they can survive shipping then they are probably in good condition. Only f I see one not looking well do I QT it.


But, your plan does sound good. If you have any 2 liter bottles that'd be perfect for QT, or you can use solo cups or other large unused drinking cups. Do a w/c every day ir two and you'll be in good shape. Instead of a gallon jug, maybe filling a 5 gallon bucket would be better. That way your son won't have to refill it
Too often.


Edit: I should add that my not QT'ing isn't a good plan of action, so don't follow my lead if possible. It does occasionally backfire, I was only mentioning it because I can't speak for experience on how to QT that many fish, just what sounds like a good plan of action to me


----------



## Janan

The fish (5) (I already have 2) will arrive around the 10th. I'm leaving for vacation on the 25th. 

I would love to put them all in the aquarium (10 g) the day after they arrive, but will the girls have had time to acclimate and develop their pecking order in 2 weeks? I know a month in a quarantine cup is a long time, if I wait to introduce them when I get back, but which is best for the girls in the long run?

Without doubt, it would be easiest to have the girls in the aquarium when I leave. My son could watch for aggression and remove the troublemaker (I would have a timeout place for her in the aquarium).


----------



## Viva

Right now I have 5 clear betta cups and covers like you see at the pet store from when I got my bettas at Petco/PetSmart. And I also have some smaller, yellow cups from my work that have lids. Right now I have them floating in the tank that just got set up (finished it last night at around 2:30 A.M. O_O) I have a total of 14 bettas quarantined and some snails too.


----------



## Riverotter

Janan, I would think that 2 weeks would be enough time to show if someone was going to be a bully, or if they were all going to gang up on one girl.


----------



## snowflake311

This guy is not too much money. I think it's a sexy fish 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1372798804


----------



## Janan

I agree if fish survives trip, then technically it has been in quarantine. Then, if it's not a bad idea, the day they arrive, I will put them in their cups and float them in the aquarium for a day. The next day, I will release them all at once and watch them closely for the next two weeks.

I will also take my one female that is currently in the aquarium out and rearrange the plants and decor. That way, all 6 girls get put in a new environment at once.


----------



## aemaki09

2 weeks is more than enough time.

My girls have it down within 2 days


----------



## Janan

Sorry I captured this thread to ask about quarantine. Thanks for the help!

An aquabid question now. If you had to spend $50 on one fish, which one would you buy, if either?


----------



## veggiegirl

Thought this guy is pretty unusual

View attachment 159786


----------



## Catw0man

Janan said:


> Sorry I captured this thread to ask about quarantine. Thanks for the help!
> 
> An aquabid question now. If you had to spend $50 on one fish, which one would you buy, if either?


I wouldn't spend $50 on either of those....not that they aren't nice fish (don't know about desirable show quality traits, that's not my area of expertise....lol), but, unless they are Giants, I don't think either is worth $50.


----------



## keepsmiling

I don't see the point of QT with bettas unless you have a community tank,or plants and need to medicate or use salt. They live in solitary conditions, so what are you qt'ing them from?


----------



## Deanna01

The people who are talking about quarantine are setting up sororities where there will be multiple females in the same tank. Often, the females have come from the same type of situation. Therefore quarantining can be useful.


----------



## keepsmiling

Thanks for clarifying.;-)


----------



## Fenghuang

I think this is my male koi HMPK's sister. Same seller and exact same pattern.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1373286654


----------



## Fenghuang

This girl with the orange fin is very unique.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1373215073


----------



## Viva

Omg she's so cute!


----------



## lilnaugrim

I had seen the orange finned girl last night and I practically drooled when I saw her!!


----------



## Fenghuang

They are both drool-worthy to me. ><

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1372819250


----------



## aemaki09

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1372872480









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1372917690









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1372990974









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1373279813









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1373076416


----------



## lilyth88




----------



## lilyth88




----------



## Deanna01

I love this boy's coloring. It gives the impression he's dressed up all fancy.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1373096594


----------



## Fenghuang

My favourites of the day!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1373285913









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1373076145









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1373207355









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1373214341









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1373213404


----------



## MattsBettas

So many nice fish!


----------



## Janan

They just keep getting prettier and prettier!


----------



## crowntaillove3

And costlier and costlier.


----------



## JellOh

And we get poorer and poorer.


----------



## Janan

... and poorer and poorer.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Truefax^


----------



## snowflake311

I love this fish. but his pectorals are a little too big for my liking.


----------



## snowflake311

I really like the fish this guy breeds I know they might not be for everyone. But I love the longer find plakats. But these pectoral fins are getting a little too big.


----------



## Riverotter

I think the second one's pectorals are just right. And what an amazing color!


----------



## Janan

Wow, both fish are beautiful!


----------



## MattsBettas

I love that color. I have a male right now and a female coming who are like that.

I don't really mind the "super" ee on hmpk. I love ee, but super ee looks a bit ridiculous IMO.


----------



## Deanna01

I'm usually not so big on pink bettas, but this DT looks like a Valentine's heart! He is too cute!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1373039404


----------



## Fenghuang

He is too cute!

I love his broad dorsal. If only I can copy and paste it onto some of my PKs lol.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ahah that's cute Feng, just need crtl + c and then ctrl + v XD lol


----------



## tilli94

Loving this girl right now!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1373037209
View attachment 162754


----------



## JellOh

Curious question: Are ee and super ee bettas allowed in shows?


----------



## MattsBettas

They can be shown in the variations class.


----------



## JellOh

Thank you Matt


----------



## Viva

These girls O_O














































omgggg


----------



## Janan

Please stop the agony! 

Look at that blue-eyed beauty in the middle! And that top one would go pretty in my sorority! Oh, the last one is my favorite!


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Deanna01 said:


> I'm usually not so big on pink bettas, but this DT looks like a Valentine's heart! He is too cute!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1373039404


He is so cute! I have a similar-colored one from the same seller (a HM tho) and he is not only adorable but has personality plus! His name is Darcy. As soon as he was out of his bag he was right at the top of his acclimation cup, watching me and begging for food.


----------



## crowntaillove3

LOL they are so funny sometimes!


----------



## Deanna01

This guy is called a "glacier." I hadn't seen one advertised that way before, but I see why they called him that, and I think he is stunning!


----------



## Deanna01

Look how unusual this Majcha boy is!


----------



## Deanna01

Okay. I think this "super green" boy is stunning, and to my unpracticed eye it looks like he has great form, too. Does he, or am I wrong?

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1373033442


----------



## Riverotter

I don't know any more then you, but to me it looks like he has all the good points people mention. He is a very beautiful fish.


----------



## aemaki09

Deanna01 said:


> Okay. I think this "super green" boy is stunning, and to my unpracticed eye it looks like he has great form, too. Does he, or am I wrong?
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1373033442


The only thing I see is that his anal could have more of a point. He's also wayy over HM, but that'd be good in breeding since most females are under HM.
His pectorals are nice and thick, caudal and dorsal are nice and rounded, anal goes into a nice asymmetrical style HMPK (minus the point missing) and he has a nice smooth topline. If you got an asymmetrical female with a nice pointed anal he'd be a great breeder producing some show worthy fry


----------



## Deanna01

Thank you, Aemaki! I was thinking of him for this female I got off Aquabid in my last shipment, but she is a halfmoon....


----------



## lyraloo

This guy makes me wish I had room at the moment for some more babies @[email protected]


----------



## Fenghuang

These two. Oh, my...

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1373543077









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1373076500


----------



## lyraloo

Wow... that second one there... just WOW.. drooling because of the beauty!


----------



## Catw0man

Deanna01 said:


> Thank you, Aemaki! I was thinking of him for this female I got off Aquabid in my last shipment, but she is a halfmoon....


Oh, she's lovely! I still need a nice turquoise for my sorority......where do you live again?


----------



## Deanna01

Cat, you don't have a crowntail either, do you? There's a turquoise crowntail female up right now....:-D

I am loving this girl. May have to get her....
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1373436491


----------



## Deanna01

OMG, I don't remember who it was who also wanted the really long-finned marble female with red fins







I got in my last AB shipment. This one?

I had my hand deep in the tank, doing some planting, and she flared her little gills at me and bit my elbow! I was so shocked! I am going to really have to keep an eye on her in the sorority....


----------



## Deanna01

This boy looks like he has attitude, with his dark eyelids. :-D

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1373637844


----------



## lilnaugrim

Lol Deanna XD yeah my girls peck at my arm all the time when it's in the tank, they like the little bubbles that form on the hairs there!

I love the irid on that boy's fins! Very interesting that only one side has the dark eyelid! cutie ^_^


----------



## Janan

Deanna01 said:


> OMG, I don't remember who it was who also wanted the really long-finned marble female with red fins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got in my last AB shipment. This one?
> 
> I had my hand deep in the tank, doing some planting, and she flared her little gills at me and bit my elbow! I was so shocked! I am going to really have to keep an eye on her in the sorority....




I'm the one that also wanted that little beast! Shame on her! lol

BTW, does it hurt when a little fish like that bites?


----------



## Deanna01

It didn't hurt so much as it just shocked me! I was up on a chair reaching down into the tank, and I'm glad I didn't fall off or something.


----------



## Janan

So, know she is going to be watched carefully. I bought two more females, so six females are coming to me next week from Aquabid. I'm so nervous about it all, but very excited!


----------



## MattsBettas

I have one girl that bites me ALL THE TIME. I'm used to it now, but it used to be a shock and I would jump lol. It doesn't hurt, it's kind of a gentle scrape/rasp.


----------



## Viva

Yeah it just tickles more than anything, haha!


----------



## Janan

I remember swimming in the lake as a kid and sunfish were always nipping at me. I always felt it was out of curiosity more than anything else. However, it seems little beastie meant business! lol Funny and disconcerting at the same time.


----------



## ismintis

Well I just lost my first Thailand fish  I really wanted her and I had a long story leading up to biding on her, only to lose her by one dollar. Her auction ended really early in the morning for my time zone, so I bid the night before with my artwork commission money but alas I guess it wasn't meant to be...she was so cute though...


----------



## MattsBettas

You'll find another one :-D


----------



## Deanna01

Oh, Is, I didn't know it was someone here who was bidding on her! I bought her. I'm sorry. I paid Majcha for her already, but maybe we can work something out where he sends her to you instead. PM me and we will figure out how to do it. I have enough pretty girls and hate for someone to lose out on one they really wanted.


----------



## Viva

Aww you're so nice Deanna. That fish is cute! I lost a bid on one of my girls and it was heart breaking. Luckily most sellers have more than one with similar patterns...maybe not exactly the same but similar!


----------



## ismintis

Oh, I didn't know someone on here bid on her either. Only if you're sure you wouldn't mind giving her up because you did buy her fair and square. But that's so generous, thank you!


----------



## Catw0man

Deanna01 said:


> Cat, you don't have a crowntail either, do you? There's a turquoise crowntail female up right now....:-D
> 
> Thanks for the tip, but I dunno about this one....she kinda reminds me of a piranha and I don't know why.....lol. There's one other turqoise ct female, but she is only shipping within the U.S.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1373869060


----------



## Deanna01

Yeah, I wasn't wild about her looks either, truthfully. Do you think that she is just young, that her head looks so large?


----------



## Catw0man

Deanna01 said:


> Yeah, I wasn't wild about her looks either, truthfully. Do you think that she is just young, that her head looks so large?


I don't know if she'd grow more and her form would balance out a bit better....lol....I love her colour; it's just what I'm looking for. I don't think I'd risk all the expense of getting her though just in case she looks "piranha-ish" forever.


----------



## Deanna01

This "Green Hawk" is very close to the same color, but with a red wash. (Mine that you admired was from this seller and was called "Super Green."

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1373185802


----------



## Catw0man

Kinda like this girl, but not entirely sure she's really turquoise since the description doesn't say.....she could just be blue.

(edit: In fact, now that I posted her here and compared her to the others, she doesn't look turquoise at all! lol)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1373381615


----------



## Fenghuang

This koi girl is awesome.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1373179206


----------



## Deanna01

Banlean just put up two gorgeous ones.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1373556659









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1373556895


----------



## Fenghuang

Love that second boy, Deanna!

Ohmygosh! How stunning is she?

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1373679678

















And this one would be lovely in a sorority.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1373738721


----------



## peachii

OMG!! This makes me regret the decision to not have any more girl bettas ever! She is absolutely to die for.






Fenghuang said:


> Love that second boy, Deanna!
> 
> Ohmygosh! How stunning is she?
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1373679678
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one would be lovely in a sorority.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1373738721


----------



## Skyewillow

Those girls are both amazing, Feng! You have a great eye for beautiful fish. 

You could always break your own rule, Peachii. I love having a sorority!


----------



## peachii

Skyewillow said:


> Those girls are both amazing, Feng! You have a great eye for beautiful fish.
> 
> You could always break your own rule, Peachii. I love having a sorority!


No my favorite girl died this week, seems every favorite girl I have dies of some sudden random aggression and then gets unfixable sick, I simply can't consign any more to death by having a favorite. Yeah I might be a bit heart broke, I had her for 9 months , my very first girl.


----------



## Skyewillow

that's weird with the random aggression. >_>


----------



## Deanna01

I'm being very fond of this Majcha girl at the moment....


----------



## Catw0man

> And this one would be lovely in a sorority.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1373738721


Ok....I am sooooo bidding on that red female! She's the prettiest thing I've ever seen! (especially since my fav color is red....).


----------



## Viva

Yeah she is reallllly amazing! Such a bright red too.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Catw0man said:


> Ok....I am sooooo bidding on that red female! She's the prettiest thing I've ever seen! (especially since my fav color is red....).


I quietly swooned over her lol

@Viva
I think actually her brilliant red is more of a camera setting, I'm sure she's really red but that bright kind of throws me off and it's similar effect to what I get when I change the settings on my camera.


----------



## Viva

Ah I see. She's still pretty and unique though!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Viva said:


> Ah I see. She's still pretty and unique though!


Definitely! Even if she's not _that_ red, I'm sure she's still pretty darn bright for a Betta and her pattern is to die for!

It's a shame we can't clone Betta's XD


----------



## Janan

peachii said:


> OMG!! This makes me regret the decision to not have any more girl bettas ever! She is absolutely to die for.



The first girl looks like she's been in a fight, with one black eye and blue bandaids crisscrossing on her forehead. lol


----------



## tilli94

I love this boy right now :O
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1373658768
View attachment 165866


----------



## Viva

Wowww he's amazing!!


----------



## Deanna01

This boy is just so amazingly stunning....


----------



## Skyewillow

deanna01 said:


> this boy is just so amazingly stunning....


wow!!!


----------



## Catw0man

Deanna01 said:


> This boy is just so amazingly stunning....


Wow....I wonder if he would stay that way? I also love the red, black and white one by Banleangbettas that you posted earlier.....but I cannot and will not buy more males.....just need a couple more females for the sorority and that's it!


----------



## rosy delta

He is a beauty! am i the only one getting those annoying jeep ads at the bottom of all the pictures??


----------



## lilnaugrim

rosy delta said:


> He is a beauty! am i the only one getting those annoying jeep ads at the bottom of all the pictures??


I get them too, I think it's a site-wide thing. The more ad's you have on a site, the longer you can keep it running basically.


----------



## rosy delta

sigh. ok, Guess I can live with them. Anything for my betta pictures


----------



## veggiegirl

Oh gosh so many beautiful bettas, those girls make me want to start a sorority!!! Impossible right now but in the future it will happen! I LOVE this thread, so much eye candy!!!!!!


----------



## LizbethDawn

If you have google chrome you can get ad blocker I didn't even know we had ads at the bottom of the pictures because I have it.


----------



## aemaki09

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1373304602









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1373383191









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1373658768









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1373659650


----------



## Riverotter

I just find this guy fascinating








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1373292004


----------



## Fenghuang

So many colours and patterns. Gotta catch 'em all...

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1373528325









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1373607521









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1373607017


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 166338


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 166346


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 166354


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 166362


----------



## Deanna01

I'm in love with this boy, with his blue pectorals!


----------



## Deanna01

Gah! And this boy too!


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

Deanna01 said:


> I'm in love with this boy, with his blue pectorals!


Oh meh gosh. :shock: If I had the cash and the space this boy would be mine! Someone needs to get him on here so I can see lots of pics.


----------



## Viva

Omg those HMPKs are soooo unique! I LOVE them!


----------



## Sweetea

MattsBettas said:


> View attachment 166362


Saw this boy on a FB group, he's so...shiny.


----------



## snowflake311

This girl is so pretty.


----------



## Deanna01

Everyone just needs to look at all of the HMPKs that 3Dbetta has right now. They have some serious and unique stunners.


----------



## Deanna01

And I know that I have enough pretty girls, but I had to hit BIN on this beautiful little DT. Look at her!


----------



## Viva

Holy cow she's gorgeous! I want a DT female eventually ill find one at petco or petsmart I hope.


----------



## aemaki09

Viva said:


> Holy cow she's gorgeous! I want a DT female eventually ill find one at petco or petsmart I hope.


Do they sell DT females?
I know petco might have them as babies, actually I know they do as babies, but I've never seen them as adults at either place.


----------



## Catw0man

Deanna01 said:


> And I know that I have enough pretty girls, but I had to hit BIN on this beautiful little DT. Look at her!


Oh, she's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Catw0man

Well, I took Deanna's advice and checked out 3dbetta's listings (he's my fav seller anyway....nice fish and super nice guy to deal with)....and these ones all caught my eye:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1373974116
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1373892460
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1373893462
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1373973193


----------



## Asira

I'm in love, she's so perfect.... I wish I could have her...

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1373699373


----------



## Viva

aemaki09 said:


> Do they sell DT females?
> I know petco might have them as babies, actually I know they do as babies, but I've never seen them as adults at either place.


Yeah I'm not sure if they do or not but I know Petco sometimes has some DT babies. I'll just look around each time I go, I already grabbed my CT female the other day and she's soooooooo cute! Also got a VT female rescue who was literally on her death bed at the time


----------



## aemaki09

Viva said:


> Yeah I'm not sure if they do or not but I know Petco sometimes has some DT babies. I'll just look around each time I go, I already grabbed my CT female the other day and she's soooooooo cute! Also got a VT female rescue who was literally on her death bed at the time


 
Oh yeah, you might even get lucky and find a female mixed in with the DTPK males.
I sometimes wonder how these chain stores get only males of certain types? I know males sell better, but they must really spend a lot of time making sure they only ever get males.

I've started staying away from chain stores since I always end up rescuing one that I end up having to rehome later if it doesnt end up dying on me.
I'm glad yours are doing well!


----------



## Skyewillow

aemaki09 said:


> Do they sell DT females?
> I know petco might have them as babies, actually I know they do as babies, but I've never seen them as adults at either place.


I was going to say, didn't my little spawn of evil (Suzaku) come from Petco?

There's some crazy colored fish cropping up here lately, I love it!


----------



## aemaki09

interbettas has some GORGEOUS DT's today!!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1373813155








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1373813667








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1373813904









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1373617872

i dont know what it is about this guy








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1373973021

trying to sell a blind betta?








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374030723


----------



## Skyewillow

love that 3rd guy, and the blind one is still cute


----------



## Deanna01

I told myself I would not buy any more females until I understand form better, but it's my birthday, and this girl came up....

I know her anal fin is too long, but look at her! I hit the BIN as a present to myself.


----------



## Deanna01

Those of you who are fans of colored pectorals should check out the auctions by Ninebettas right now. Look at this guy's pecs! I've never seen them with the black edging on them before!


----------



## Catw0man

Deanna01 said:


> I told myself I would not buy any more females until I understand form better, but it's my birthday, and this girl came up....
> 
> I know her anal fin is too long, but look at her! I hit the BIN as a present to myself.


Happy Birthday!!!! And, personally, since I don't breed, I don't care one bit for form (I kinda like the longer anal fins...so there!) and I just buy whatever strikes my fancy.....so I think this girl is lovely!


----------



## Deanna01

What do you guys think of this boy? I am considering him as a mate for that blue-and-yellow DTHM dragon girl I got....


----------



## Catw0man

Oooooo.....shiny! And spotted! Love him! (can't comment on form, though....lol)


----------



## Deanna01

Yeah, his colors match the DT girl so beautifully, but I am bad at looking beyond their color match....:-/


----------



## lilnaugrim

Deanna01 said:


> What do you guys think of this boy? I am considering him as a mate for that blue-and-yellow DTHM dragon girl I got....


One of the things that really strikes me is his fins don't match up all the way around, like the dorsal and anal are nice length but the caudal isn't long enough to meet them at the edges. Also his caudal isn't straight all the way around as an HM should be, Topline is great and smooth as it should be though!!

Oh man and that MG girl you bought! Hot damn, she's beautiful! Oh and happy birthday to YOU!!!!! as for her form, she's down right beautiful! her only faults that I see would be the anal being a bit too long but it's not excessive and then her caudal doesn't have rounded, smooth edging but that ridging look, not too bad though. Dorsal is nice and full and meets all the way to the caudal and the top line looks great! Ventral's are full and long ;-) looks like a great girl to me ^_^


----------



## Janan

Deanna and Catowoman, could I ask you to look at the thread I started in the Illness and Emergency section? I would appreciate you opinion if one of my girls has bloat. Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## Riverotter

Happy Birthday Deanna!! I think your present is not complete until you ask the seller for pictures of sibling males to go with her. I'm sure they'll find a good male for her even if they have to pull one from another spawn for you.


----------



## Janan

Happy Birthday, Deanna!


----------



## tilli94

I love how the pattern on this girl just stops lol. I'd call her patch 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1373559011
View attachment 167650


----------



## Deanna01

Thank you all for the birthday wishes!

This girl is a real cutie...Only $15 BIN too...

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374089958


----------



## Fenghuang

Oh my gosh, that girl and our Koi Boy would make such a nice pair!


----------



## aemaki09

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1373644796









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1373896252


----------



## MattsBettas

Oooh I love that first male, aemaki.


----------



## Deanna01

I saw that first male, too, Aemaki and Matt, and wondered how he'd be with that DT girl I got. But isn't his caudal too short?

I also saw this guy, who is likely a sib of my DT. What do y'all think of him?









Oh, and Feng, I thought the same thing when I saw that girl!!


----------



## Fenghuang

Ah, I want this one. ><

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1373648783









EDIT: That is a stunning betta, Deanna.


----------



## Fenghuang

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374067390









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374068157


----------



## MattsBettas

STOP IT! I said I wouldn't get any more!

They're too tempting. Way too tempting.


----------



## Deanna01

I love when kois have those black eyelids!


----------



## Viva

Omg Feng, I would totally get the first one in that post and name it Poker. So pretty!!!!


----------



## Fenghuang

They're so expensive though. Wahhhhh!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1373658768


----------



## Deanna01

Okay, Catwoman, I know you were looking for a CT for your sorority....

Look!! Look at her! She is the cutest little crowntail I've ever seen!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1373810249










If I'm not mistaken, she has gorgeous form, too....


----------



## Deanna01

This orange dal is gorgeous....To my eye, he has beautiful form, too. Am I right?

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1373873226


----------



## lilnaugrim

@Deanna

That boy's fins are gorgeous, the orange dal. Other than not perfectly clean edging to his fins, he's got a sort of bumpy spine but otherwise beautiful!

And for the girl, she's sort of spoon-headed although I'm not quite sure how that's viewed in breeding but her spine looks weird too. It's not a gentle curve but almost looks like it's reversed where it's bending upwards towards the tail. Maybe that's just me...also her dorsal doesn't quite meet caudal but those are the only things I see! I love her little 'smile'!


----------



## Catw0man

Deanna01 said:


> Okay, Catwoman, I know you were looking for a CT for your sorority....
> 
> Look!! Look at her! She is the cutest little crowntail I've ever seen!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1373810249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, she has gorgeous form, too....


She's so cute!!! Someone else is already bidding on her.....and I did swear off Aquabid (except for a nice turquoise female for the sorority).....ARGH!!!


----------



## aemaki09

Catw0man said:


> She's so cute!!! Someone else is already bidding on her.....and I did swear off Aquabid (except for a nice turquoise female for the sorority).....ARGH!!!


She's too adorable to pass up! Plus, I you already have the turquoise coming, why not add one more to make shipping a bit more worth the money?
I'm a bad influence, I know lol


----------



## aemaki09

My picks of the night









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1373810415









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1373873226









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1373787608









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1373863037


----------



## Catw0man

aemaki09 said:


> She's too adorable to pass up! Plus, I you already have the turquoise coming, why not add one more to make shipping a bit more worth the money?
> I'm a bad influence, I know lol


You ARE a bad influence! I also have a red CT coming....and possibly that other red/blue/white girl I'm still bidding on. And....I only have 3 spots left in my tank.....and I'm already having to rehome other females I got (when I thought I was setting up a 37 gallon sorority....before I had to change my plans and go with the 20 gallon instead). Soooo.....since someone else is bidding on her, I'll let her go....


----------



## aemaki09

Catw0man said:


> You ARE a bad influence! I also have a red CT coming....and possibly that other red/blue/white girl I'm still bidding on. And....I only have 3 spots left in my tank.....and I'm already having to rehome other females I got (when I thought I was setting up a 37 gallon sorority....before I had to change my plans and go with the 20 gallon instead). Soooo.....since someone else is bidding on her, I'll let her go....



Well, after hearing that explanation, it makes sense!


----------



## Catw0man

aemaki09 said:


> Well, after hearing that explanation, it makes sense!


LOL....yup! For the 37 gallon, I had bought 2 of some "types"...like 2 blue dragons, 2 mustard gas, 2 fancy orange, etc.....so now I'm rehoming the "extras" and just trying to get the other colours I'm missing....like red, turquoise, and white. And I'm probably still going to have a few females who live on their own, not in the sorority.


----------



## rosy delta

*ads on photos*



LizbethDawn said:


> If you have google chrome you can get ad blocker I didn't even know we had ads at the bottom of the pictures because I have it.


I have google chrome, but do not have ad blocker. will have to look into this. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Viva




----------



## wah543

Viva said:


>


 Theres a similar Blue marble DT from a US seller here http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1373940012


----------



## Viva

Wow, he is beautiful! Too bad I have no more room for bettas right now


----------



## Fenghuang

Gorgeous look girl.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1373894407









I love the green on him.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374164439









This guy looks good too.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374329454


----------



## aemaki09

FENG, you and I have the exact same taste lol
The first and last ones are GORGEOUS!!
Too bad I'm so broke I'm already resorting to selling off a few of my most recent imports


----------



## Fenghuang

Quite a few people have told me that. Maybe we all just have really good taste. xD

I would find the money for them somehow, but my poor girlfriend is already taking care of the majority of our bettas. She is too good to me. ;___;


----------



## MattsBettas

Lol. That dt on the last page is awesome looking. I have a blue marble dt and will be breeding him soon.


----------



## KTBetta

*Cool Purples and Butterflies*

These halfmoons look so nice! Jimxiong5749 is selling them. 

I want to try to breed a purple line and I love elephant ears....Also, the butterfly pattern on the salamander guy is great, right?

I like the steel and red one too. Those colors just look good together.


----------



## WOLFSRAIN4

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1373811620

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1374081023


----------



## aemaki09

Bangleangbettas has some lookers today!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1374184465

















http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1374185109









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1374202801


----------



## MattsBettas

I love number two but his anal is weird. Awesome color though.


----------



## aemaki09

matt, I was thinking the same thing! just thought his colors were gorgeous!









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1374082143









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374058244









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374147047









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374288136


----------



## Deanna01

I am so crazy about that tiger-looking female, Aemaki! But wow, $40. Too pricey for me.


----------



## Fenghuang

Lol, I was just going to post the same female, Aemaki. xD

She looks awesome.


----------



## aemaki09

She's gorgeous! But the price tag is rediculous! I guess it makes sense for an "oddity" like her, but no way would I pay that


----------



## KTBetta

*Jimxiong's Fish*



RussellTheShihTzu said:


> There's a guy in Wisconsin who has some nice Bettas on Aquabid. Prices range from $8.00 to $25.00 + either $15.00 or $35.00 for shipping.
> 
> AquaBid.com - Auctions Offered By Seller Jimxiong5749 for Halfmoom Betta


Yeah, that's who I was talking about earlier with the purple bettas and butterflies! I haven't bought any from them though because I've reached my pet spending limit for the month XD ....Those are great prices! Also, the fish are young so the males are fine for breeding.


----------



## aemaki09

For some reason, I have an obsession with 1960's females! He's always got something cool!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1373978002









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1373978060









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1373978295









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1374137413









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1374160159










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1374244148



*sorry for the long post! lol there were a lot of pretty ones today!*


----------



## Graceful

*drool* This fish... is just so gorgeous. I can't get over how many different colors and "textures" he has.


----------



## shannonpwns

Graceful said:


> *drool* This fish... is just so gorgeous. I can't get over how many different colors and "textures" he has.


Wow! He is so unique looking! Makes my bettas seem....bland... LOL! Just kidding, I love my babies, but he is quite the looker!


----------



## HeadlessLegoMom

aemaki09 said:


> For some reason, I have an obsession with 1960's females! He's always got something cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1373978002
> 
> 
> 
> *sorry for the long post! lol there were a lot of pretty ones today!*


Is that tummy bulge from overfeeding? I am waiting for my Aquabid account to be approved so that I can bid on a purple betta that I really want. I don't want to post his picture less someone bid him out from under me! Is that selfish?! I already picked out a name and everything...have been thinking of him since I came across his listing a couple days ago. If he comes to live with me, his name will be Peepers and I will totally need to get another tank!


----------



## Deanna01

His girls always look eggy. I think they must be kept in sight of a male.


----------



## HeadlessLegoMom

Oh, I was wondering because my male looked like that once when I fed him too much. So that is a mating thing then?


----------



## Deanna01

Yes, it is.

Majcha always has beautiful girls, but this one today is particularly amazing to me:


----------



## HeadlessLegoMom

I don't know what it is about me, but I have always preferred male cats and now I suppose it has translated into bettas as well. Come to think of it, when I was pregnant I was hoping that I was carrying a boy too! Maybe I need a psychiatrist? But I have been oohing and aahing at bettas on aquabid for days much to the dismay of any company I have had over and my two year old daughter who would much prefer I give HER my full and undivided attention. When I show her a fish and say, "Oooh Aurora! Look how pretty that one is! Isn't he/she gorgeous?!" she responds with: "That's Buttercup? No, that's not my Buttercup!"


----------



## Deanna01

I liked the males better at first, too...until I found out I could have an entire sorority tank full of beautiful female bettas. :-D


----------



## HeadlessLegoMom

Okay, now that I have been approved:


----------



## Deanna01

Did you buy him? Congratulations! Beautiful colors.


----------



## HeadlessLegoMom

I can't afford to outright buy him because I also need a tank for him, so I bid on him. I probably won't win, but I can dream, right?


----------



## Deanna01

You know about the transshipping costs as well, right? Those run more than the bids, usually.

There are plenty of fish to bid on; I wouldn't be surprised if you get him.


----------



## HeadlessLegoMom

It said $5 to US and then have to pay to be shipped to me from the NY person...

I really wanted a purple dumbo, but I didn't see one today and this one is so unique and I have been thinking about him for three days, so what the heck, we'll see what happens!


----------



## peachii

HeadlessLegoMom said:


> It said $5 to US and then have to pay to be shipped to me from the NY person...
> 
> I really wanted a purple dumbo, but I didn't see one today and this one is so unique and I have been thinking about him for three days, so what the heck, we'll see what happens!


You should check with Chard56 on here and see if he still has any purple dumbos left - he's in the US - no transshipper fees. He had some a few days, week ago i think.


----------



## HeadlessLegoMom

Hmm I did a search for his name, but the last post I saw was that he closed the listing. A day late and a dollar short. Now I don't know if I should hope to be outbid or not! I really like the fish, but have a feeling that the totalled shipping expenses will leave me in the hole. On a brighter note, I may have found a 5 gallon on Craigslist at a good price!


----------



## peachii

HeadlessLegoMom said:


> Hmm I did a search for his name, but the last post I saw was that he closed the listing. A day late and a dollar short. Now I don't know if I should hope to be outbid or not! I really like the fish, but have a feeling that the totalled shipping expenses will leave me in the hole. On a brighter note, I may have found a 5 gallon on Craigslist at a good price!


http://www.bettafish.com/member.php?u=23711

If you do get oubid, you can PM him here and ask 

Also found this guy on ebay just now looking at bettas, this seller is really nice also. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropic...281137023562?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item4175128a4a


----------



## HeadlessLegoMom

I knew I recognized the name Chard from somewhere! This is the one I was looking for that I thought had been sold!








Oh well it is now on my watch list and we'll see what happens with the other one. If I get the 5 gallon I can technically get two fish, BUT I might have to wat until August to afford to pay for both unless I start fasting or my kid magically potty trains therefore eliminating the need to purchase diapers. :mrgreen:


----------



## HeadlessLegoMom

peachii said:


> Also found this guy on ebay just now looking at bettas, this seller is really nice also.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropic...281137023562?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item4175128a4a


Yeah I have been looking at his Dumbos also, but I wasn't sure if they were really purple or if they just looked it on my computer. Maybe it's me, but it seems that a lot of the aquabid sellers are color blind! :sarcastic:

And now I have stayed up all night instead of sleeping to get prepared for my super-uber-ultra busy day. *sigh*


----------



## Catw0man

HeadlessLegoMom said:


> Okay, now that I have been approved:


So did you get him? That is one beautiful fish! I have lots of 3dbetta's fish and they are awesome (including my avatar). He has some unusual ones. And he's very pleasant to deal with....he's my favorite seller.


----------



## KTBetta

*Purple Bettas*



HeadlessLegoMom said:


> Yeah I have been looking at his Dumbos also, but I wasn't sure if they were really purple or if they just looked it on my computer. Maybe it's me, but it seems that a lot of the aquabid sellers are color blind! :sarcastic:
> 
> And now I have stayed up all night instead of sleeping to get prepared for my super-uber-ultra busy day. *sigh*



Yeah, I agree with Peachii about PM'ing him. I just got a couple of his fish. They are really good and great prices! Here is a picture of the male purple I got from him and the female. The female is just...purple, like I can't see any red or blue, just purple! The male is more of a lavender purple. They look like they're from the same spawn. They are really healthy and the female is friendly in my sorority. I attached pics of the male and the female. Here is Chard's thread also: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=86691

Sorry I'm just excited about his fish! I hope to maybe get some steel blue/reds from him sometime to start a new line. He has a lot of colors!


----------



## aemaki09

I have a ton of chards fish. He's always got some kind of purples out, and I'm nearly positive he still has EE's. If not, I just imported an EE DTPK that's purple and if you want I can get you the seller's info, he had a lot of similar fish when I bought my boy.

this one is unique! I've never seen an orange dalmation in DT before!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1374202735

I've got 2 of this guy's brothers, but still love them and want more!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1374163807









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1374625482









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374328203









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374569134









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374584616


----------



## Graceful

I am in love with this betta o.o


----------



## Catw0man

Graceful said:


> I am in love with this betta o.o


You should buy him! I have one like him and he's gorgeous! I don't blame you for being in love!


----------



## Catw0man

I'm in love with this one....and only 3 hours left....

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1374082228


----------



## Sweetea

She has an adorable face. <3

@Catwoman: DTs ftw! Are you gonna bid on him? o:


----------



## Viva

Catw0man said:


> I'm in love with this one....and only 3 hours left....
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1374082228



Sadly I have no room for males right now or I'd get him! Love DTHMs...and black/blue combo is just so gorgeous.


----------



## Viva

Omg...Majcha always has the coolest females. I'm sad I only got one of his fancies  Her eyes are freakin gorgeous! Gaaaah it's killing me ;(









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374147607


----------



## MattsBettas

If I was American I would be buying this guy right now. For 16$ TOTAL? Heck yes.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettaswt&1374275404


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver

Wow! All of his bettas are going for 1 $ plus shipping. If he can combine orders then I just might have to convince my parents let me a get a few more :OO


----------



## MattsBettas

Doooooooo ittttttttt.


----------



## shannonpwns

MattsBettas said:


> If I was American I would be buying this guy right now. For 16$ TOTAL? Heck yes.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettaswt&1374275404


What does he mean by "This is not a fresh import that is about to clamp up and die on you." ?????? Now I'm worried about my new girl who was imported. :question::BIGweepy:


----------



## MattsBettas

Imported fish are generally not good at adapting to north America's dramatically different water parameters and sadly often die sooner then they should. It's why you should breed imports ASAP. It all depends on the water conditions they were raised in and your care... There's nothing saying they can't live a full life.


----------



## shannonpwns

I learn something new every day.. Haha. Guess I need to find a male like...NOW. When you say you should breed them ASAP, how soon do you mean by? Days? Weeks? Months? :question:


----------



## MattsBettas

Just... As soon as possible. It's not like they will die within the month, but you don't want to wait six months either.

You would definitely have time to order one more.


----------



## Deanna01

Shannon, there are plenty of people on here who have imports who've been doing fine for a long time--ask Catwoman, for example. That guy is just trying to sell his own fish, and I would not worry about it.


----------



## aemaki09

Shannon, out of my 30 or so imports, I've had 3 die before they should have. So don't worry too much! The guy posting it is just trying to make a sale.
It's a myth that imported fish wont do as well in the US, but I personally think that theres very little truth behind it. A lot of american bred, bought, shipped fish die earlier than they should to for unknown causes and so it kind of takes away from that.

Anyways, Heres my list!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1374508203

An american one!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1374172801









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1374263573









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1374328200


----------



## shannonpwns

Thank you guys for the reassurance! I don't even know my fish yet, but I've been stressed and on the verge of tears just thinking about her lol. 


Wow that purple marble butterfly HM is gorgeous!


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver

I was really worried at first too, but they seem to be doing well. One even jumped out of his tank and he was perfectly fine the next day. I recently bred my imported pair twice and the fry never made it to the free swimming stage both times (not sure why, though the female is only 3.5 months old.. maybe she's too young?) . My mom made up a crazy theory about the Thailand breeders drugging their fish so that they couldn't reproduce. lol x]
But this guy is really black.


----------



## Graceful

DoctorWhoLuver said:


> I was really worried at first too, but they seem to be doing well. One even jumped out of his tank and he was perfectly fine the next day. I recently bred my imported pair twice and the fry never made it to the free swimming stage both times (not sure why, though the female is only 3.5 months old.. maybe she's too young?) . My mom made up a crazy theory about the Thailand breeders drugging their fish so that they couldn't reproduce. lol x]
> But this guy is really black.


I'd name him Ink!


----------



## Catw0man

Deanna01 said:


> Shannon, there are plenty of people on here who have imports who've been doing fine for a long time--ask Catwoman, for example. That guy is just trying to sell his own fish, and I would not worry about it.


Yup, I can safely say (after importing over 100 fishies), that very few have died....like maybe 4. All the rest are still alive and well....and seemed to have no difficulties adjusting to my well water! lol....and it tends to be VERY hard water! I still treat their water with water conditioner even though I have no chlorine in my well water....and I add a dash of aquarium salt and a squirt of Tetra Blackwater Extract (to a 4L jug I use for water changes).

Also, something interesting to consider is that imports who are raised in outdoor facilities are supposedly more tolerant to temperature fluctuations than fish-room raised domestics. I read that in "The Betta Handbook" published by Barron's. Here's a quote: "_Every fish adapts to upper and lower temperatures during the early larval stage, a capability it loses as it grows older. If young fry are held at a narrow temperature, they will be unable to survive...fluctuating temperatures later in life. If they are exposed to widely fluctuating temperatures in the first days, they develop tolerance for wide temperature ranges into adulthood._"

I'm not a breeder, so I can't speak to the relative truth of this, but it was very interesting to me as I believe many breeders in the U.S. and Canada try to ensure that their fry stay in consistent temperatures....which, according to this source, may actually make them more "delicate" as adult fish.


----------



## MattsBettas

Hmm... So I didn't have to spend 2 1/2 hours acclimating them to my water after all? Lol.

DWL- that betta is most likley a very nice, solid super black but not as black as it appears in the pic... Black is one of the hardest, if not the hardest (Aquastar said it himself) betta colours to photograph so it can be misrepresented easily.

Catw0man, I'm trying to wrap my head around that theory... Now, I'm no expert (yet ;-)), so keep that in mind... On one hand, they fry are not done developing a lot of things in the first few days after they hatch, so lots of adaptions could potentially happen in that timespan, but on the other hand, they big outdoor tubs they use would probably hold the temp fairly stable anyways and bettas (all species, really) are genetically designed to function properly in a certain range of temperatures, and that range would be present from conception... I'm going to stick with not fiddling with the heater in the fry tanks for now lol.


----------



## Catw0man

MattsBettas said:


> Hmm... So I didn't have to spend 2 1/2 hours acclimating them to my water after all? Lol.
> 
> DWL- that betta is most likley a very nice, solid super black but not as black as it appears in the pic... Black is one of the hardest, if not the hardest (Aquastar said it himself) betta colours to photograph so it can be misrepresented easily.
> 
> Catw0man, I'm trying to wrap my head around that theory... Now, I'm no expert (yet ;-)), so keep that in mind... On one hand, they fry are not done developing a lot of things in the first few days after they hatch, so lots of adaptions could potentially happen in that timespan, but on the other hand, they big outdoor tubs they use would probably hold the temp fairly stable anyways and bettas (all species, really) are genetically designed to function properly in a certain range of temperatures, and that range would be present from conception... I'm going to stick with not fiddling with the heater in the fry tanks for now lol.


No, you probably didn't need to acclimate them for 2.5 hours...lol....anyway, no harm done...lol.

Yes, I was a bit surprised to read that in my book as well....don't know that breeders should go about turning the temp up and down in their fish rooms or tanks because of it....lol. In the book, they say that the temperatures in the wild, for example, generally vary from about 70 to 90 degrees....and "if you want your fry to have a wide temperature tolerance, grow them without heaters and allow normal room temperature fluctuations in their tanks."

It's interesting anyway...


----------



## Saber

LOVE this thread! I was wondering though, is it just me or did the CT section on Aquabid shrink over the past year or so? I used to surf that site quite a lot and remember seeing a lot more gorgeous CTs...Now, hardly any.


----------



## Catw0man

Saber said:


> LOVE this thread! I was wondering though, is it just me or did the CT section on Aquabid shrink over the past year or so? I used to surf that site quite a lot and remember seeing a lot more gorgeous CTs...Now, hardly any.


I wasn't on Aquabid until a few months ago, but the CT section is certainly small.....we're lucky if there are 2 pages! I'm assuming the availability of CTs in local pet stores has increased and so buyers are less likely to pay extra (shipping, transhipper fees) to buy a CT online.


----------



## Fenghuang

I'm loving this koi girl. Same seller as my koi boy too.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374585165


----------



## aemaki09

SABER; it's shrunk quite a bit! Over the winter it was even bigger than it is now


----------



## Saber

That's too bad. I think CTs are my favorite tail type.


----------



## aemaki09

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374427813

this girl isn't the prettiest (to me) but she does have some great form!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1374227251

Another Frankengirl! LOL I have one that looked similar with a more teal color 








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1374263880









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1374334342

another pinwheels








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1374386393

super pink?








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1374634814

thes big ears are bigger than mine's! And his were the biggest I've seen! WOW








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374404026









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374427808









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374623731









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374624128


*Sorry for so many pictures! there were just A LOT of good ones today!*


----------



## MattsBettas

Your awful, aemaki XD. I love how those gigantic ears look and all but I honestly will never breed them, it just can't be great for the fish. I will breed regular ees though.


----------



## Viva

Those ears are WAY to big. They look bad to me because it's just way too disproportionate. I prefer smaller EE's or just normal sized colored pectorals


----------



## Catw0man

Oh, sure....NOW I find the perfect turquoise dragon female that I wanted for my sorority (after I caved and bought a green HMPK female that wasn't quite what I wanted....)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1374336614


----------



## Deanna01

That fancy DT dragon must be a sib to the girl I have! And I have a boy sib for her coming. I can't wait to see what they produce. I wonder if this gorgeous DT girl by the same seller is also a sib? I am looking at so many pretty potential colors if so!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1374334333


----------



## Catw0man

Deanna01 said:


> That fancy DT dragon must be a sib to the girl I have! And I have a boy sib for her coming. I can't wait to see what they produce. I wonder if this gorgeous DT girl by the same seller is also a sib? I am looking at so many pretty potential colors if so!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1374334333


Oh, she's so stunning! Are you getting her?


----------



## Viva

Really wish I had an AB male. Gaah a girl can dream though, right?

These DT HMPKs are killing meeeeee


----------



## Deanna01

Nope! I have enough to focus on! But I agree--you should get her!


----------



## Catw0man

Deanna01 said:


> Nope! I have enough to focus on! But I agree--you should get her!


LOL....you're not supposed to be encouraging me! And then I saw this blue dragon dt also by Patsayawan (same breeder of the dt girl you posted on the previous page)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1374334324


----------



## Fenghuang

Deanna01 said:


> That fancy DT dragon must be a sib to the girl I have! And I have a boy sib for her coming. I can't wait to see what they produce. I wonder if this gorgeous DT girl by the same seller is also a sib? I am looking at so many pretty potential colors if so!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1374334333


Oh my gosh, that one and the one Aemaki posted could be related to our Moo-stash! Same seller too and also fancy dragons. I really want them. ;___;


----------



## Catw0man

That fancy dt girl reminds me of the "Tiger Tail" ice cream I used to get all the time...lol


----------



## Deanna01

I agree--Patsayawan's are all gorgeous! If I didn't already have enough, I'd snatch them all up!


----------



## Catw0man

And I just found this one by Majcha Farms.....argh, why didn't I get the 37 gallon tank instead of the 20???? (well, I know why....but it doesn't mean I can't whine about it occasionally....)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1374720867


----------



## Deanna01

Wow, she's pretty, Catwoman! I bet you have room to get another 20 long and put it right next to your first one....;-)


----------



## Fenghuang

They're all too pricey for me. /:


----------



## Catw0man

Deanna01 said:


> Wow, she's pretty, Catwoman! I bet you have room to get another 20 long and put it right next to your first one....;-)


LOL....I'm starting to get tempted into going ahead and getting the 37 gallon with stand to go on the only vacant wall in my bedroom (my original plan...lol), but there's not really, technically enough room there to put the tank and be able to walk by it comfortably. And the 20 gallon fit perfectly into this lowered "desk" area in the kitchen counter....so I can't actually put another one beside it...lol.

But.....that didn't stop me from bidding on those 3 ladies I liked....they're just too delicious!


----------



## Deanna01

:-D They are gorgeous. Have you looked into a 40-long for the wall in your bedroom? They're 48 inches long and only 12 wide, so you should have room to get by....


----------



## Deanna01

While we're looking at pretty DT girls....

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1374459005


----------



## Fenghuang

40 gallon longs are really nice. But they are already just as long as a standard 55... Bigger is better, right? 

I have to admit I'm kind of disappointed. No matter how hard I look, I can't find a betta that looks like Vasuki. /:


----------



## Deanna01

He was a beauty, Feng! Hopefully you will find another like him someday.


----------



## Viva

Wow, Vasuki is one stunning betta! I dont think I've seen one like him ever.


----------



## Deanna01

This red marble Majcha has is so unusual and gorgeous!










And shoot! Phusit is who I got Pequea from, and I wanted a sib who looked just like him. Phusit told me they were already all gone, but this girl looks just like him!










Ah well. Hopefully the babies he's had with the gold sib are pretty....


----------



## LebronTheBetta

I'm going to breed bettas like this someday... <33 Sorry if it's too big.lol
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374288136


----------



## Deanna01

Wow, I love the different colors on this guy, too. Very handsome....

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374848726


----------



## Deanna01

Feng, did you see this guy from an American seller? He's not exactly like Vasuki, but he is close...

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1374718203


----------



## Fenghuang

Thanks, Deanna. He looks nice, but he just isn't the same. Moo-stash (that is what we named the HMDT you found me) is the closest I've gotten.



Viva said:


> Wow, Vasuki is one stunning betta! I dont think I've seen one like him ever.


Thank you. I found him at Petco, surprisingly.

He was this pale sad looking little guy and then his fins grew out and he marbled.


----------



## Lamb

Deanna01 said:


> Feng, did you see this guy from an American seller? He's not exactly like Vasuki, but he is close...
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1374718203


I actually just purchased from this seller. My Red Dragon and Pastel (our platinum? Not quite sure what to classify her as) girls and my copper butterfly DT. Really the pictures he has, just don't do his fish justice.


----------



## Viva

Fenghuang said:


> Thanks, Deanna. He looks nice, but he just isn't the same. Moo-stash (that is what we named the HMDT you found me) is the closest I've gotten.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I found him at Petco, surprisingly.
> 
> He was this pale sad looking little guy and then his fins grew out and he marbled.


Wow, amazing! He's definitely a unique one.


----------



## Lamb

How about this guy? If you ask the seller he might have others to choose from. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1374286208


----------



## Fenghuang

Lamb said:


> How about this guy? If you ask the seller he might have others to choose from.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1374286208


No... Vasuki was a multicoloured marble. He had green, blue, black, red, purple, pink, and white on him. Thanks a lot though, Lamb. I'm not expecting to find another betta like Vasuki. It's just wishful thinking.


----------



## Catw0man

Fenghuang said:


> 40 gallon longs are really nice. But they are already just as long as a standard 55... Bigger is better, right?
> 
> I have to admit I'm kind of disappointed. No matter how hard I look, I can't find a betta that looks like Vasuki. /:


Oh, my.....55 gallon? Yummy.....but I'm supposed to be cutting back....and I really do have to....

Feng, what about this boy that I bought from Patsayawan about a month ago? He's kinda similar to Vasuki....


----------



## Fenghuang

Catw0man said:


> Oh, my.....55 gallon? Yummy.....but I'm supposed to be cutting back....and I really do have to....
> 
> Feng, what about this boy that I bought from Patsayawan about a month ago? He's kinda similar to Vasuki....


Don't you have tons of tanks already? What's one more?  Lol, but in all seriousness, don't take on another tank if it will overwhelm you. 

That does look more like Vasuki! Moo-stash was from that seller as well. Is he just blue and white though?


----------



## Graceful

I wish Aquabid sellers would comment on the temperament of their fish. I guess I want a more "personal" description of each betta... not just the surface, like breed and color.

I guess I'm better off picking one at my LFS! I need a very docile fish for my tank, or I'll have to either take him back, or get rid of my rasboras. I don't want to do either of those things.


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Catw0man said:


> LOL....I'm starting to get tempted into going ahead and getting the 37 gallon with stand to go on the only vacant wall in my bedroom (my original plan...lol), but there's not really, technically enough room there to put the tank and be able to walk by it comfortably. And the 20 gallon fit perfectly into this lowered "desk" area in the kitchen counter....so I can't actually put another one beside it...lol.
> 
> But.....that didn't stop me from bidding on those 3 ladies I liked....they're just too delicious!


Well, Catw0man, how important is it, really, to be able to walk about comfortably in your own bedroom lol? Priorities, just sayin'


----------



## Catw0man

Fenghuang said:


> Don't you have tons of tanks already? What's one more?  Lol, but in all seriousness, don't take on another tank if it will overwhelm you.
> 
> That does look more like Vasuki! Moo-stash was from that seller as well. Is he just blue and white though?


All of you are such bad influences!!! lol

Feng, my spotted fish has areas coming up now that have a reddish look (as some white bettas will get). He's quite striking. I was thinking that I could send him back with Lilnaugrim into the U.S.(she's planning a foray into Canada to get some of my "extra" fish in the fairly near future) and maybe she could ship him to you, if you liked him well enough.


----------



## Fenghuang

Catw0man said:


> Feng, my spotted fish has areas coming up now that have a reddish look (as some white bettas will get). He's quite striking. I was thinking that I could send him back with Lilnaugrim into the U.S.(she's planning a foray into Canada to get some of my "extra" fish in the fairly near future) and maybe she could ship him to you, if you liked him well enough.


Thank you for offering. :') He is beautiful, but I couldn't ask that of you... Are you sure?


----------



## Starchild21

Fenghuang said:


> I have to admit I'm kind of disappointed. No matter how hard I look, I can't find a betta that looks like Vasuki. /:


What about this guy Feng?
I know he isn't identical but still looks sweet 









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1374360611


----------



## Lamb

Fenghuang said:


> No... Vasuki was a multicoloured marble. He had green, blue, black, red, purple, pink, and white on him. Thanks a lot though, Lamb. I'm not expecting to find another betta like Vasuki. It's just wishful thinking.


I'm sorry for your loss, he was GORGEOUS... I'll keep an eye out in the stores here. Who knows, might run into one like him, but I think he was definitely one of a kind.


----------



## Deanna01

I was admiring that fish today, StarChild! (I'm not going to buy him, though--I'm at my limit.) He has a bit of every single color, though!

I showed him to a non-fish-obsessed friend of mine, and he said, "OMG, it looks like a kid drank packages of every color of Kool-Aid and then puked them up!'


----------



## Catw0man

Fenghuang said:


> Thank you for offering. :') He is beautiful, but I couldn't ask that of you... Are you sure?


Of course I'm sure!  I'd have to ask Lilnaugrim if she'd be willing to ship him to you, but I think she'd be able to! PM me and we can discuss it further if you'd like!


----------



## Deanna01

Catw0man, have you guys made sure that Lil will be able to bring them into the US legally? It would just suck all around for her to drive up there and then have them seized at the border, and from what I understand you're still considered to be an importer and need a license, even if you bring in captive-bred fish.


----------



## Deanna01

Graceful, I don't think you'll be able to tell how the fish will react to tankmates until he's actually in with them. I had a betta that I definitely would have described as docile...until I put him in with tetras. He killed (and ate) seven of them in two days. It's just always a risk with bettas till you see how your particular one is going to react.


----------



## Catw0man

Deanna01 said:


> Catw0man, have you guys made sure that Lil will be able to bring them into the US legally? It would just suck all around for her to drive up there and then have them seized at the border, and from what I understand you're still considered to be an importer and need a license, even if you bring in captive-bred fish.


That is a concern, Deanna, but Lil has researched it extensively and it seems from what she's found out that she probably can bring in fish that are non-native to the U.S., but may have to pay standard import fees at the border. I don't know all the details, I'm afraid.


----------



## Deanna01

Oh, if she has researched it, I'm sure she has it figured out, then.


----------



## Deanna01

Okay. This is not a fish. But it is a fantastic deal. Do you know HOW MANY betta girls you could have in a sorority this size?? *swoon*

It's not that far from me....

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?aquariums101&1374501002


----------



## Catw0man

Deanna01 said:


> Okay. This is not a fish. But it is a fantastic deal. Do you know HOW MANY betta girls you could have in a sorority this size?? *swoon*
> 
> It's not that far from me....
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?aquariums101&1374501002


Wowsa!!!! You should totally buy it!!!!!!!!!! Imagine the number of females you could fit in there!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh hey! I see y'all been talking about me! lol Sorry I've been absent, had a busy day trying to keep my dad calm....my grandfather basically told us to move out...complicated story, ANYWAY!

Yes, I did do plenty of research and mostly their main concerns are if the fish are healthy and if they are native or not. Many times they won't let koi or goldfish over because there's apprently diseases from Canada and since the fish could live outdoors here, they won't let them in. But since Betta's really can't survive in our water's, it's fine.

But it depends on the border patrol and what mood they're in that day if they want to search my car or not :-/ but so far it seems people have had good luck bringing them across and hey, if I have to pay inspection fees for them then I will!

And yes Feng, I can totally ship him to you! :-D I've still got some lovely insulated boxes laying around that would be very handy!

So anyway, only reason I haven't gone up there yet is because my dad has forbid me to drive my truck anywhere outside two hours because it's an old truck. Honestly I trust that truck more than most other vehicles but I guess that could be a stupid move too lol. So I need to find someone who's 25 at least with their passport and can drive with me over the border! So I'm on the hunt right now!


----------



## Fenghuang

How many fish are you guys transporting? Would they really still charge her for a few nonendangered domesticated fish?

@Catwoman: I definitely will. I work today, but I will PM you later. Thank you so much, and you too, lilnaugrim.

I hope everything would be alright for your family too, lilnaugrim. That sounds tough. /:



Deanna01 said:


> Okay. This is not a fish. But it is a fantastic deal. Do you know HOW MANY betta girls you could have in a sorority this size?? *swoon*
> 
> It's not that far from me....
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?aquariums101&1374501002


That seems rather expensive, even for a tank that size....


----------



## MattsBettas

After some research and a bit of preparing, I got some family to drive three fish from USA into Canada. PM me if you would like more details, especially about the border crossing, it's not exciting but I'm really not sure if I should post them here.

I've transported live and valuable fish in a car three times now, from three hours to three days, by putting their cups or bags in a cooler nestled in towels. This keeps the temperature stable and the fish from bouncing around.


----------



## lilnaugrim

The thing is Matt is that Canada isn't as strict as the US is. Found that in my research, Canadian rules kept coming up when I was trying to search and I'm like, noo! lol but yeah, totally going to PM you anyway, the more knowledge the better!


----------



## Catw0man

lilnaugrim said:


> The thing is Matt is that Canada isn't as strict as the US is. Found that in my research, Canadian rules kept coming up when I was trying to search and I'm like, noo! lol but yeah, totally going to PM you anyway, the more knowledge the better!


Hope you don't mind me volunteering you to maybe handle getting the fish to Feng! lol....the idea just came to me when I saw how much my fish really does look like her other one!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Catw0man said:


> Hope you don't mind me volunteering you to maybe handle getting the fish to Feng! lol....the idea just came to me when I saw how much my fish really does look like her other one!


Yeah! No problem! :-D It makes sense anyway :-D


----------



## Jarick

Another list - PIC HEAVY

I really wish I was able to obtain one of these.. So, gorgeous!

View attachment 173154

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1374412590
View attachment 173162

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1374412587
View attachment 173170

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1374395404
View attachment 173178

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1374388332
View attachment 173186

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1374360705
View attachment 173194

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1374361021


----------



## Catw0man

Jarick said:


> Another list - PIC HEAVY
> 
> I really wish I was able to obtain one of these.. So, gorgeous!


Ooooo....that first one is a twin for one of my fish! Here's what mine looks like:


----------



## Jarick

Ooo, so pretty! Tch.. want one so bad.. xD


----------



## Graceful

Deanna01 said:


> Graceful, I don't think you'll be able to tell how the fish will react to tankmates until he's actually in with them. I had a betta that I definitely would have described as docile...until I put him in with tetras. He killed (and ate) seven of them in two days. It's just always a risk with bettas till you see how your particular one is going to react.


Hoo boy.

I guess I'll just have to hope for the best.

I really, really hope it doesn't come down to getting rid of the rasboras or my new betta. I love my rasboras, and I know I will be reluctant to part with the new guy. :-(


----------



## aemaki09

First CT I've liked in a while!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1374759200

Wayyy too big of ears, but a looker too!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374890010









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374943919









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374991989


----------



## snowflake311

Aemaki09 I like your style. 



aemaki09 said:


> First CT I've liked in a while! omg that fish is amazing how cool is that. I have never seen such a cool right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1374759200
> 
> Wayyy too big of ears, but a looker too! I thought about getting this guy but his back is a bit more of a hump and those ears are too big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374890010
> 
> 
> i love the white and blues like this they are so pretty you have good taste in fish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374991989


----------



## Catw0man

snowflake311 said:


> Aemaki09 I like your style.


I second that! Love the CT and the EE!!!


----------



## Graceful

... I'm still drooling over this guy. But I'll never have him. Two days left and my tank isn't ready.










I think a beautiful veiltail at my LFS has my heart, though... I just hope he's still there in a week.


----------



## Catw0man

Graceful said:


> ... I'm still drooling over this guy. But I'll never have him. Two days left and my tank isn't ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a beautiful veiltail at my LFS has my heart, though... I just hope he's still there in a week.


He's gorgeous! You could still get him....by the time your transhipper's shipping date comes, your tank may be ready. And, of course, I've heard that it is possible to temporarily keep bettas in smaller containers...lol


----------



## MattsBettas

Aemaki, you have awesome taste. That is one of two CTs I've seen for a long time that I would actually breed.


----------



## Asira

Wow!!! Look at this guy, OMG!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374503079









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374577938









He has cat's eyes 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374612601


----------



## Deanna01

Gah. These two dalmatian giant HMPKs by the same seller....But you'd have to get a boy big enough to breed them with!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374675614










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374675679


----------



## aemaki09

Thanks for all the compliments! Haha I feel special! You all have good taste too, just a lot different than mine


----------



## Catw0man

Asira said:


> Wow!!! Look at this guy, OMG!
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374503079
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374577938
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has cat's eyes
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374612601


Oh, I love that glowing Majcha Farms boy!


----------



## CritterNut

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374502869

This is a neat looking fish! I really like his colors!


----------



## CritterNut

I was naughty and I put a bid on that fish. =O I've already got plenty.. but I'm in love with his colors! Since I've already had tanks circulating for a few days, I guess it's not too naughty. They'll be ready for his arrival from Thailand. But dang, his eyes match those lavender stripes on his tail and the lavender specks on his anal fin.. and they splotches of yellow and blue.. this fish is exquisite! I'm officially at my fishy limit!!! Lol!


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver

He's beautiful! Congratulations! Buying off of aquabid gives you the perfect excuse to get even more fishies! Heheh


----------



## CritterNut

Thanks! And yes, that's what I'm afraid of! Lol! I've already got 11 bettas including the females on the way, so I'll have a house full. But I'm arranging their tanks in different places where they look really pretty and decorative. So at least the house doesn't look insanely cluttered!


----------



## Fenghuang

Yeah, I'm obsessed with the fancy marble/dalmatian/koi look.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374807716









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374768120









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374808006









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374808023









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374933304









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374807656


----------



## Viva

The one with the yellow mouth is adorable! Love PKs


----------



## Fenghuang

That is my favourite too. Although I am kind of crazy about the spots on the third guy.

I don't know what the seller of the fifth boy is thinking though. $200? Geez, I know your koi bettas are nice, but they're not *that* nice (the sixth guy from a different seller looks almost the same and he is only $25 BIN.) He always put outrageous prices on his fish. I mean, $500 for a breeding pair? C'mon.


----------



## Graceful

I have a question.

Veiltails are so gorgeous. So why the startling lack of them on Aquabid? Right now there are only six listed. Are they just not as "fancy" or "desirable" as CTs and HMs?


----------



## cheeseburger

*yes*

I want one what is it ?


----------



## Graceful

This guy is *$80!!









*


----------



## aemaki09

So basically, Chard and Banleangbettas have some beauts out! 

Chard has a gorgeous red copper DTCT female that I'm in love with, and a purple chard HMPK male that'd go perfectly with my purple HMPK female that I have left over from my spawn. Ugh! I hate being so darn broke right now!!
OH, and is it just me, or have his photography skills gotten better? His pictures look a LOT clearer now and really show the fish off! Nice job Richard!!

And everything on banleang's auction list is to die for, everyone should check him out now!

Every time I try to upload pictures of the ones I like my browser freezes up when I'm almost done.

Oh, and I've finally noticed that Sunday nights are the BEST nights for looking at aquabid! Gorgeous fish and lots of them!


----------



## Chard56

Graceful said:


> I have a question.
> 
> Veiltails are so gorgeous. So why the startling lack of them on Aquabid? Right now there are only six listed. Are they just not as "fancy" or "desirable" as CTs and HMs?


It's just not worth it for sellers to post 2 or 3 dollar Bettas when most people aren't willing to pay shipping for something they can get at their local pet store. When I post a Veiltail it's of an odd color or something you won't find at Walmart.


----------



## aemaki09

Graceful said:


> I have a question.
> 
> Veiltails are so gorgeous. So why the startling lack of them on Aquabid? Right now there are only six listed. Are they just not as "fancy" or "desirable" as CTs and HMs?


 
Because they are so common. They also aren't recognized as showable by the IBC so a lot of people don't bother with them anymore. A while back Aquastar71 was putting out some gorgeous fancies on there, they were selling really fast but he stopped out of the blue. Not sure why.

CT's have dwindled a lot too. I think it's because there aren't many breeders that really care for them and everyone is in a fancy crazy right now, and since HMs, HMPKs, and DT's have more fancy patterns on them already, it's easier for people to work with than trying to start their own fancy line from scratch.

none of this information is factual, just my hypothesis


----------



## Chard56

aemaki, I think it might be time for another trade, Hmm?


----------



## Saber

Makes me sad. I miss seeing all the fancy VTs and CTs. I do not have the resources right now to breed, otherwise I would be very interested in breeding CTs.


----------



## RedCassette

These two boys are absolutely stunning!
Never bought any AquaBid fish, though, and I'm not about to start now. Too expensive for me, especially shipping.

Oh well. I can dream.


----------



## Asira

Wow
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374934064


----------



## Deanna01

I usually don't like fish whose eyes I can't see, but this beautiful boy is an exception.


----------



## lilnaugrim

I second that, Deanna! He's gorgeous looking!

Loving that white CT up there too. Normally I don't like white Betta's much but he's just gorgeous!


----------



## Catw0man

Deanna01 said:


> I usually don't like fish whose eyes I can't see, but this beautiful boy is an exception.


Oh, yes....he's awesome!


----------



## Deanna01

I am seriously going to die of the cute with this little DT dalmatian girl....

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1374987259


----------



## Viva

Wow he's amazing...he's soooo dark! It's like a black hole lol.


----------



## Fenghuang

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374807383









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374752406









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374748857









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374675617


----------



## snowflake311

Asira said:


> Wow
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374934064


I was looking at this one and love it.


----------



## Janan

Love love love!


----------



## aemaki09

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1374703589

I normally don't like black orchids, but this one's blue stands out nicely and I love his BF pattern, makes him look almost PK








http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashm1374747602.jpg









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1374792875









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374704296









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374962590


----------



## crowntaillove3

@aemaki09, I love that black orchid! SOOOOOO gorgeous.


----------



## LizbethDawn

I need to get a job. I have 2 extra tanks that need filling and you guys just make it worse lol


----------



## Graceful

12 hours left on the most gorgeous betta I've ever seen... 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1374600600


----------



## Deanna01

This is a pretty girl....

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374721221


----------



## Viva

That's literally the most beautiful black orchid BF EVER! I NEED HIM!


----------



## Catw0man

Graceful said:


> 12 hours left on the most gorgeous betta I've ever seen...
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1374600600


Are you going to bid? Just do it! lol


----------



## Graceful

Nope. I don't have an account and I'm not 18 yet anyways. Boo, hiss. And... well, $20? Yikes.


----------



## shannonpwns

And 40$ shipping/tranship fees. It adds up fast! He was gorgeous though..wish I had an extra $60 to spend on a fish like that.


----------



## snowflake311

Asira said:


> He has cat's eyes
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374612601


This fish is mine! I just won him. Can't wait to see what he looks like in real life. I have a feeling this photo was tweaked a bit.


----------



## Janan

Congrats! He's gorgeous!


----------



## Catw0man

snowflake311 said:


> This fish is mine! I just won him. Can't wait to see what he looks like in real life. I have a feeling this photo was tweaked a bit.


Congrats! He's stunningly beautiful! I have a Majcha Farms female with that "glowing" layer of white scales....and it really does stand out on the fish! So hopefully, he does look a lot like his pic....you'll have to let us know!


----------



## logisticsguy

Fenghuang posted this giant girl earlier. Feng are you the bidder or anyone else from here? I don't want to step an anyone's bid, however I have a gorgeous Giant boy who needs a gf in a bad way. This girl is perfect match for him so I want sooo badly. 12 hours left!!


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/aucti...hmp&1374675617


----------



## Deanna01

LogisticsGuy, if you want her and she would be perfect for your male, you should bid on her!


----------



## aemaki09

Logistics-- that girl is gorgeous, the name doesn't look familiar, I don't think it's feng's, _but_ I'll let her answer for that. Goodluck!


$55 for a CT? I don't get it. Nothing really special other than being big eared...








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1375201109


















http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1374777643

these next 2 are such adorable little youngsters! I'd love to bring em home!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1375027029








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1375026911









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1375275627









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374704288


----------



## snowflake311

Catw0man said:


> Congrats! He's stunningly beautiful! I have a Majcha Farms female with that "glowing" layer of white scales....and it really does stand out on the fish! So hopefully, he does look a lot like his pic....you'll have to let us know!


Thanks I am excited about seeing this fish in real life.


----------



## Catw0man

logisticsguy said:


> Fenghuang posted this giant girl earlier. Feng are you the bidder or anyone else from here? I don't want to step an anyone's bid, however I have a gorgeous Giant boy who needs a gf in a bad way. This girl is perfect match for him so I want sooo badly. 12 hours left!!
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/aucti...hmp&1374675617


The bidder isn't anyone on here that I know of....definitely not Feng, she doesn't buy on Aquabid.


----------



## logisticsguy

Thank you CatwOman. Looks like bidder had a high proxy bid. Not rich enough to get silly lol. So I bid on another female giant from same breeder that I like too. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374675614


----------



## lilnaugrim

I'm going to regret not getting this girl but I don't think my sorority will handle more with the additional 5-6 girls I've got coming in.....she's so beautiful though!!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1375261660


----------



## Fenghuang

These two are so freakin' cute.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374841226









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1375264810


----------



## Viva

lilnaugrim said:


> I'm going to regret not getting this girl but I don't think my sorority will handle more with the additional 5-6 girls I've got coming in.....she's so beautiful though!!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1375261660


Wow she's perfect. So pretty!


----------



## Deanna01

This boy is just killing me. Wow, he is gorgeous....

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374962714


----------



## Catw0man

lilnaugrim said:


> I'm going to regret not getting this girl but I don't think my sorority will handle more with the additional 5-6 girls I've got coming in.....she's so beautiful though!!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1375261660


She's pretty....but very similar to the MG girl I'm giving you, so I think you're covered!


----------



## Catw0man

logisticsguy said:


> Thank you CatwOman. Looks like bidder had a high proxy bid. Not rich enough to get silly lol. So I bid on another female giant from same breeder that I like too.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374675614


Congrats on getting this girl! I like her better than the other one, actually!


----------



## logisticsguy

Catw0man said:


> Congrats on getting this girl! I like her better than the other one, actually!


Thanks I saw her and liked her better as well  Finding good Giant females is tough as many of them can be a little bit bland. Im so excited and Humphrey will be thrilled he is a very social fish. I lost his sibling sister a month ago and was so very sad about it. Yay!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Catw0man said:


> She's pretty....but very similar to the MG girl I'm giving you, so I think you're covered!


I know! That's why I held myself back lol I keep having to remind myself that I don't need to actually buy anymore fish....I have no more room after this! lol


----------



## MattsBettas

CJ that girl is awesome!

Also, is it just me or are there less and less super blacks out there? A super black HMPK male is the last fish I need... Of course.


----------



## Catw0man

MattsBettas said:


> CJ that girl is awesome!
> 
> Also, is it just me or are there less and less super blacks out there? A super black HMPK male is the last fish I need... Of course.


I was seeing a lot of them a couple of months ago.....maybe the breeders are just waiting for another spawn to grow out enough to sell them.


----------



## Catw0man

Oh, I like these crowntails....there are 2 of them! And that white pom-pom butterfly crowntail that was pictured a few pages back is up to $46 now! For a crowntail!!!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1374896040
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1374896145
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1374759200


----------



## Chard56

I just don't see that White "CT" Plakat as being Crowntail. More of a messy tail or a botched job of trimming.


----------



## Catw0man

Chard56 said:


> I just don't see that White "CT" Plakat as being Crowntail. More of a messy tail or a botched job of trimming.


It seems to have rays that are cellophane after the white....I can hardly make them out on my monitor, but they are there.


----------



## MattsBettas

He's definitely a ct... The rays are cellophane.


----------



## logisticsguy

MattsBettas said:


> CJ that girl is awesome!
> 
> Also, is it just me or are there less and less super blacks out there? A super black HMPK male is the last fish I need... Of course.


Yeah she is a beauty Im so excited to get her! I hardly ever see any SB HMPK. They seem pretty rare. If I come across any will let you know.


----------



## MattsBettas

I'm even excited for you to get her haha. 

Please let me know, not like I'll be able to get it anyways though. I'll get one eventually... SB is my fav colour.

Edit- Wait... When does your girl come?


----------



## Chard56

MattsBettas said:


> He's definitely a ct... The rays are cellophane.


And I thought I took lousy pictures! Ha! Actually it's a good picture but bad choice of backgrounds.


----------



## Viva

That white/cello CT is sooo tempting!


----------



## CritterNut

Well guys, I have one more tank to put a fish in, so I was looking on aquabid a little bit.. and I discovered this beauty: 



I think I've found my final addition, what do you think?!


----------



## Janan

CritterNut, he is gorgeous!


----------



## aemaki09

I'm starting to like CT's again, and I can't understand why. I was so tired of them when I had them originally, but this guy is so adorable I can't help it








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1375300640

2 pretty US bred girls








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1374784218








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1374783005

*Aquastar's black dumbo is down from 1,000 to 100! Now's your time to jump! *HAHAHAHA
















http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1374875231

his eyes are neat!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1375140985









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1375151047









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1375307000


----------



## Catw0man

CritterNut said:


> Well guys, I have one more tank to put a fish in, so I was looking on aquabid a little bit.. and I discovered this beauty:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I've found my final addition, what do you think?!


Completely my type of fish!


----------



## snowflake311

why did no one buy this fish?


----------



## snowflake311

How cool is this


----------



## Catw0man

snowflake311 said:


> why did no one buy this fish?


If I'd seen him, I totally would have bought him! Well, maybe....I've been trying to be good....lol....and it's not easy (the only way is to avoid Aquabid, sadly)


----------



## snowflake311

Catw0man said:


> If I'd seen him, I totally would have bought him! Well, maybe....I've been trying to be good....lol....and it's not easy (the only way is to avoid Aquabid, sadly)


There was a matching female from same breeder.


----------



## CritterNut

I was also looking at this fish, I've seen a few blue-eyed fish, but never any green! He's really cool:



http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374807647


----------



## snowflake311

I am following a few fish and I am shocked at how high this one has gotten 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374890010

It's up to $41. It's a cool looking fish but not worth $40.


----------



## shannonpwns

Ouch! I like the pink on him though! But then another 30-40$ for shipping...eek!


----------



## Viva

snowflake311 said:


> How cool is this



Wow he looks very similar to Feng's baby (I forget the betta's name). He posted him a few pages back I think saying that he would never find one quite like him. This one is pretty close though!


----------



## Fenghuang

Thank you, Viva. I have seen him. He is a cool looking betta (who am I kidding, all Aquastar bettas are and he called this "THE INCREDIBLE"). It's the...I'm not sure what to call it...greenish iridescence that I can't seem to match. Sorry for being a pain, you guys don't have to look for a betta that looks like Vasuki; it's all just wishful thinking and I don't expect to find the exact same betta again.

Besides, Catwoman is already offering me her beautiful boy and he seems the closest.


----------



## Catw0man

Fenghuang said:


> Thank you, Viva. I have seen him. He is a cool looking betta (who am I kidding, all Aquastar bettas are and he called this "THE INCREDIBLE"). It's the...I'm not sure what to call it...greenish iridescence that I can't seem to match. Sorry for being a pain, you guys don't have to look for a betta that looks like Vasuki; it's all just wishful thinking and I don't expect to find the exact same betta again.
> 
> Besides, Catwoman is already offering me her beautiful boy and he seems the closest.


Speaking of that, it looks like Lilnaugrim's trip to meet me will most likely be August 23/24 (Fri night to Sat). She can't do it the next couple of weekends and then I'm away Aug. 10 to 17....so, that pretty much settled it! Your boy is such a cutie...sweet personality too. If my camera hadn't picked last week to quit working, I would take some more pics for you.


----------



## Fenghuang

Yay! What a coincidence, I'm moving that day too. 

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!


----------



## lilnaugrim

:-D! Yep, if all goes well we'll have the fishies just fine and I'll be able to ship him out to you Feng! Good thing I've kept boxes and stuff :-D I'll make sure to pack him really well for you ^_^

On another note, I just looked at the tags for this thread and lol'd


----------



## MattsBettas

Have you figured out all the customs things and such?


----------



## lilnaugrim

MattsBettas said:


> Have you figured out all the customs things and such?


Yep, all good.


----------



## MattsBettas

Oh that's good. So how did you figure it out?


----------



## lilnaugrim

MattsBettas said:


> Oh that's good. So how did you figure it out?


Talking to people lol I still have to technically call the wild life service department but everyone who I've talked to who's brought fish over the border both ways have said they were never asked since it really doesn't happen very often. We don't plan on bringing any fruits and veggies back and that's the main concern lol US don't want no Canadian fruits! XD but yeah and the friend who I'm traveling with have crossed the border plenty of times so she has plenty of experience to share as well.


----------



## Fenghuang

I've been to Canada twice. They never actually searched our vehicles. We were asked if we had fruit on us lol. But not about fish.


----------



## aemaki09

Fenghuang said:


> I've been to Canada twice. They never actually searched our vehicles. We were asked if we had fruit on us lol. But not about fish.


 
+1! I go to Canada practically every summer for fishing trips and they never worry about searching the vehicle. As long as you act normal they won't worry about searching your car. Well, they do have random inspections they have to do as well, but it's nothing major and definitely not as bad as going in/out of Mexico lol
Plus since it's just fish, I highly doubt they'd confiscate them even if it really isn't "legal" it's fish, nothing major lol I'm sure they'd understand.


Anyways, I want these guys sooo badly!! My female guitar smaragdina jumped and now my male is mateless. These guys aren't guitar, but they are close and a pair so it'd work. If only I had the money. This really sucks!! -I know setsuna has them, but they cost about as much as importing...








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettas&1375353260









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1375015802

OMG this girl would be perfect for "POPCORN!"








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1375385955
this is popcorn for those who don't remember \/


















http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1375008599









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1375199912









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1375374005


----------



## lilnaugrim

Uggg, i saw that "Popcorn" girl and was like, I NEEEEEDDDD! And then I remembered I have fish coming to me soon......sigh.

All these marbles and koi's popping up are just so awesome to look at! I wish I could have at least one in my sorority lol

And good to know aemaki! Yeah, I really don't plan on bringing any souveniers back or anything so I don't have to claim anything and we'll be in less than 48 hours so practically duty-free I believe if I read things right. So that's fine by me! I'm so excited *starts to sing* and I just can't hide it and I know, I know--oh....I'll stop now haha


----------



## nmaybyte

I don't see how you guys win any bids on Aquabid. I searched for a betta that I liked and I found one. I watched diligently as the auction slowly inched its way to closure. Finally with 12 hours left I bid on him. I thought he was unique and I bid thinking, "This little guy isn't amazing or anything so he definitely won't get much attention". No sooner had I bid than someone came and outbid him. Now, this wouldn't have been too big of an issue if it wasn't for the fact that this is the 4th time this scenario has played out. In conclusion, I guess either I just have the worst luck in auction history or I'm just a crybaby.  

Tl;DR:

I found a unique but not pretty betta I wanted. I watched the auction, bid and someone outbid me in like a minute. Now I'm sour and wondering how people win and how much they pay.


----------



## CritterNut

I always go back to the auction right when it's about to end. If the fish is worth it to you, increase your max bid so that anyone that tries to outbid you can't unless they bid a really high amount.


----------



## nmaybyte

> If the fish is worth it to you, increase your max bid so that anyone that tries to outbid you can't unless they bid a really high amount.


I agree, in part, with this. But I have to ask the question; How high is a really high amount? When considering the fact that you have to take in shipping, a fish can become expensive ridiculously fast. You can generally assume and expect to spend anywhere from 15 to 45 dollars on shipping. So, if you have a fish that is , say, 25 dollars, you're spending at least 40 IF you win. That's on one fish. Granted, some of the guys that you'll be showing and breeding for show, I would say that is cheap. But for a guy that you're going to put in a tank to look at, talk to, and generally care for, I think that's ridiculous. I spent 70 on 3 bettas and shipping which brings that total to 23.33 dollars per fish, with a disappearing penny. Idk, I just don't see spending more than about 5 dollars on an auction for a non-champion, non-show fish. 

Please keep in mind, this is just my opinion for what is worth.


----------



## Viva

nmaybyte said:


> I don't see how you guys win any bids on Aquabid. I searched for a betta that I liked and I found one. I watched diligently as the auction slowly inched its way to closure. Finally with 12 hours left I bid on him. I thought he was unique and I bid thinking, "This little guy isn't amazing or anything so he definitely won't get much attention". No sooner had I bid than someone came and outbid him. Now, this wouldn't have been too big of an issue if it wasn't for the fact that this is the 4th time this scenario has played out. In conclusion, I guess either I just have the worst luck in auction history or I'm just a crybaby.
> 
> Tl;DR:
> 
> I found a unique but not pretty betta I wanted. I watched the auction, bid and someone outbid me in like a minute. Now I'm sour and wondering how people win and how much they pay.


This happened to me once but usually the seller has more available of you ask them. They may not look exactly like the ome in the photo but they should have similar ones from the same spawn.


----------



## aemaki09

nmaybyte said:


> I don't see how you guys win any bids on Aquabid. I searched for a betta that I liked and I found one. I watched diligently as the auction slowly inched its way to closure. Finally with 12 hours left I bid on him. I thought he was unique and I bid thinking, "This little guy isn't amazing or anything so he definitely won't get much attention". No sooner had I bid than someone came and outbid him. Now, this wouldn't have been too big of an issue if it wasn't for the fact that this is the 4th time this scenario has played out. In conclusion, I guess either I just have the worst luck in auction history or I'm just a crybaby.
> 
> Tl;DR:
> 
> I found a unique but not pretty betta I wanted. I watched the auction, bid and someone outbid me in like a minute. Now I'm sour and wondering how people win and how much they pay.



Did they all haw bids on them before you bid, or not until after?

I always put my Max bid to around their BIN price. If they aren't something that I really want I'll only bid like $2 more than the start price but if it's something I really really want, $10-$15 is pretty normal for me to do.

It all depends on you and what you feel the Betta is worth. 


Oh, and summer time seems to really bad for people to outbid ya last minute. I never had this problem in the fall, winter, or spring, but summer time I have gotten outbid on about 1/3 of my auctions last minute, but none of them were Betta auctions that I can remember


----------



## Fenghuang

nmaybyte said:


> I agree, in part, with this. But I have to ask the question; How high is a really high amount? When considering the fact that you have to take in shipping, a fish can become expensive ridiculously fast. You can generally assume and expect to spend anywhere from 15 to 45 dollars on shipping. So, if you have a fish that is , say, 25 dollars, you're spending at least 40 IF you win. That's on one fish. Granted, some of the guys that you'll be showing and breeding for show, I would say that is cheap. But for a guy that you're going to put in a tank to look at, talk to, and generally care for, I think that's ridiculous. I spent 70 on 3 bettas and shipping which brings that total to 23.33 dollars per fish, with a disappearing penny. Idk, I just don't see spending more than about 5 dollars on an auction for a non-champion, non-show fish.
> 
> Please keep in mind, this is just my opinion for what is worth.


There's always BIN (Buy It Now), so if you want a fish badly and don't want to risk losing it or getting into a bidding war, you might decide to just pay the BIN price. Sometimes, it's significantly more than the minimum bid (like double), but other times, I've seen it being just $5 more. 

And yeah, Aquabid is not for everyone. Imports can cost $60 plus when you factor in shipping even if you won auction with the starting bid. For me, I can find fish on Aquabid in colours and patterns I have a slim chance of finding around here. No, I don't spend $70 on fish all the time; however, I think it's worth it for a fish that I fall in love with just from a picture and can't stop thinking about. 

Mind you, I've spent $15 + $30 in supplies to "rescue" colourless and finless emanicated Petstore fish that I go in knowing might not make it. I don't think it was a waste of time or money, even if they passed on in the end. To each their own, huh?


----------



## nmaybyte

Fenghuang said:


> There's always BIN (Buy It Now), so if you want a fish badly and don't want to risk losing it or getting into a bidding war, you might decide to just pay the BIN price. Sometimes, it's significantly more than the minimum bid (like double), but other times, I've seen it being just $5 more.
> 
> And yeah, Aquabid is not for everyone. Imports can cost $60 plus when you factor in shipping even if you won auction with the starting bid. For me, I can find fish on Aquabid in colours and patterns I have a slim chance of finding around here. No, I don't spend $70 on fish all the time; however, I think it's worth it for a fish that I fall in love with just from a picture and can't stop thinking about.
> 
> Mind you, I've spent $15 + $30 in supplies to "rescue" colourless and finless emanicated Petstore fish that I go in knowing might not make it. I don't think it was a waste of time or money, even if they passed on in the end. To each their own, huh?


Agreed.


----------



## Hail0788

Darn you Aquabid! I just placed bids on these two. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Hail0788

2.


----------



## Catw0man

nmaybyte said:


> I don't see how you guys win any bids on Aquabid. I searched for a betta that I liked and I found one. I watched diligently as the auction slowly inched its way to closure. Finally with 12 hours left I bid on him. I thought he was unique and I bid thinking, "This little guy isn't amazing or anything so he definitely won't get much attention". No sooner had I bid than someone came and outbid him. Now, this wouldn't have been too big of an issue if it wasn't for the fact that this is the 4th time this scenario has played out. In conclusion, I guess either I just have the worst luck in auction history or I'm just a crybaby.
> 
> Tl;DR:
> 
> I found a unique but not pretty betta I wanted. I watched the auction, bid and someone outbid me in like a minute. Now I'm sour and wondering how people win and how much they pay.


I've been tending to avoid Aquabid lately (not because I got carried away or anything....), but when I was haunting the listings, I would always look at any fish that had a bid on them. There is something in human nature that says "hey, someone else wants this...it must be special...now I want it!!!" Whereas, before a bid is placed, you might think "meh, I dunno"....

And you can see that fish with bids on them have a ton more "views" than fish without....people are curious. And the more views, the more likely someone else will bid. Also, certain breeders just have a reputation (like Aquastar71 for example) for outstanding fish....and a corresponding amount of buyer interest.


----------



## Catw0man

lilnaugrim said:


> Uggg, i saw that "Popcorn" girl and was like, I NEEEEEDDDD! And then I remembered I have fish coming to me soon......sigh.
> 
> All these marbles and koi's popping up are just so awesome to look at! I wish I could have at least one in my sorority lol
> 
> And good to know aemaki! Yeah, I really don't plan on bringing any souveniers back or anything so I don't have to claim anything and we'll be in less than 48 hours so practically duty-free I believe if I read things right. So that's fine by me! I'm so excited *starts to sing* and I just can't hide it and I know, I know--oh....I'll stop now haha


Keep in mind that you could actually buy a ton more Aquabid fish....and have them shipped to me (the next Canadian ship date will be before your visit)....and I can pick them up from Hung Pham and then hand deliver them to you (no shipping!) when I see you! I mean, you could technically fit a lot more females in your tank....lol


----------



## lilnaugrim

Catw0man said:


> Keep in mind that you could actually buy a ton more Aquabid fish....and have them shipped to me (the next Canadian ship date will be before your visit)....and I can pick them up from Hung Pham and then hand deliver them to you (no shipping!) when I see you! I mean, you could technically fit a lot more females in your tank....lol


Oh no! Oh no, don't tell me that! lol I'm trying to save up for that trip!!!! lol well if no one wants that yellow koi girl, I'm going for her, $15 BIN! Cheap for a koi! Well at the moment at least.

EDIT: wait.....wouldn't it just be cheaper for me to ship to my own house? Oh wait, there wouldn't be more shipping cost other than getting to Canada from Thailand, right? Or am I just confusing myself? lol


----------



## Catw0man

lilnaugrim said:


> Oh no! Oh no, don't tell me that! lol I'm trying to save up for that trip!!!! lol well if no one wants that yellow koi girl, I'm going for her, $15 BIN! Cheap for a koi! Well at the moment at least.
> 
> EDIT: wait.....wouldn't it just be cheaper for me to ship to my own house? Oh wait, there wouldn't be more shipping cost other than getting to Canada from Thailand, right? Or am I just confusing myself? lol


LOL....well, there's no additional shipping charge for me since I pick up the fish directly from the transhipper....whereas for you, there would be at least another $40 to $60 probably from your transhipper to you. So...since you're coming to meet me anyway, I could pick up your fish from the Canadian transhipper (if you had them shipped to me) and then deliver them to you when we meet. Therefore, no extra shipping.

And I think that popcorn girl is adorable!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Darn, Lamb got to the popcorn girl lol, that's okay, there will be other's like her! The one good thing about the Betta world, there's bound to be a duplicate somewhere!!

p.s. Catw0man is the best ever, just thought everyone should know ;-)


----------



## snowflake311

CritterNut said:


> I always go back to the auction right when it's about to end. If the fish is worth it to you, increase your max bid so that anyone that tries to outbid you can't unless they bid a really high amount.


It's better to sit and wait and watch the auction. I took my lunch break during the time my auction was to close. Do not bid at all till and hour or 20min before the end. Only bid the min never put in your max. 

It looks like even if no one bids on the fish you are going to pay the highest price you put in. I saw a few auctions where a person just put the max. No one bid and they screwed them self because now they are paying the top dollar. This person could have gotten the fish for $15 but put $25 for his max and no body even bid on it. So he got suck paying the $25 for a fish that looked a bit deformed too.


----------



## Chard56

That's not the way it's supposed to work. I've won auctions for less than my max bid several times. As long as nobody else bids or bids over you it will take the highest not the max bid. If your friend only put in a max bid without actually putting a bid on it then it would naturally be the only bid placed.


----------



## CritterNut

Chard56 said:


> That's not the way it's supposed to work. I've won auctions for less than my max bid several times. As long as nobody else bids or bids over you it will take the highest not the max bid. If your friend only put in a max bid without actually putting a bid on it then it would naturally be the only bid placed.


Yeah, that's how it works for me. I put in a max and I get it for the minimum all the time. I think that person was doing it wrong.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Just put a bid on this girl! It's that look, I swear!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1375027959


----------



## CritterNut

Nice!


----------



## lilnaugrim

CritterNut said:


> Nice!


Thanks! I know I should have waited till the end more but I was too excited >.<


----------



## lilnaugrim

Loving the grump face! lol

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1375193407


----------



## CritterNut

Lol!!!


----------



## CritterNut

I saw a red marble male that would go perfectly with that female. I also saw this fish, super pretty!


----------



## CritterNut

I'm considering bidding on this guy. I've been wanting a yellow betta! What do you guys think?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh he is beautiful! Too much branching for me but beautiful form all the way around otherwise! Color is so vibrant! I think you should go for him!!


----------



## aemaki09

snowflake311 said:


> It's better to sit and wait and watch the auction. I took my lunch break during the time my auction was to close. Do not bid at all till and hour or 20min before the end. Only bid the min never put in your max.
> 
> It looks like even if no one bids on the fish you are going to pay the highest price you put in. I saw a few auctions where a person just put the max. No one bid and they screwed them self because now they are paying the top dollar. This person could have gotten the fish for $15 but put $25 for his max and no body even bid on it. So he got suck paying the $25 for a fish that looked a bit deformed too.



Impossible.
I've won 70+ auctions and never had it go up to max bid unless there was a reserve at that pice or someone else bid.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah what does it mean when it says "No Reserve" and "Reserve Met"?


----------



## CritterNut

Some sellers have a reserve price, the low bid might be 20, but the reserve is $30, in which case the fish won't sell until you hit $30. Reserve met means that the reserved price has been reached and the fish can sell. No reserve means that the seller didn't set a reserve price.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ah okay! Thanks Critter! That does make sense ^_^


----------



## Hail0788

CritterNut said:


> I saw a red marble male that would go perfectly with that female. I also saw this fish, super pretty!



I placed a bid on him. He will be mine! Lol


----------



## CritterNut

Congratulations! He's really gorgeous! Have you thought of any names yet?


----------



## Hail0788

CritterNut said:


> Congratulations! He's really gorgeous! Have you thought of any names yet?


I was thinking of Two face or split. I'm still thinking of other names.


----------



## aemaki09

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1375153174









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1375242032









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1375546180









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1375545756


----------



## CritterNut

Nice! Laser might be good too. I just say that because I'm a big nerd and the neon blue makes me think of light sabers. XD OH CALL HIM LUKE! Lol! I just realized that we live super close to each other! I was in Slidell yesterday! I live a half hour away!


----------



## Hail0788

CritterNut said:


> Nice! Laser might be good too. I just say that because I'm a big nerd and the neon blue makes me think of light sabers. XD OH CALL HIM LUKE! Lol! I just realized that we live super close to each other! I was in Slidell yesterday! I live a half hour away!


Lol those are cute names too. I actually just moved to Lafayette but Slidell is my home town.


----------



## Lamb

lilnaugrim said:


> Darn, Lamb got to the popcorn girl lol, that's okay, there will be other's like her! The one good thing about the Betta world, there's bound to be a duplicate somewhere!!
> 
> p.s. Catw0man is the best ever, just thought everyone should know ;-)


I heard I was mentioned here! I'm SO SORRY!!!! I have been searching for a koi and have been typing in searches marbles and grizzles and yellows and reds, and oranges. And I couldn't find any and at like 3 this morning when baby woke, I saw the yellow koi girl! O.O I'm sorry! If you want her you can have her!!! I can just email the seller and see if she can send it to you and then maybe just pay me for her. I feel so bad!!!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Lamb said:


> I heard I was mentioned here! I'm SO SORRY!!!! I have been searching for a koi and have been typing in searches marbles and grizzles and yellows and reds, and oranges. And I couldn't find any and at like 3 this morning when baby woke, I saw the yellow koi girl! O.O I'm sorry! If you want her you can have her!!! I can just email the seller and see if she can send it to you and then maybe just pay me for her. I feel so bad!!!


It's all good! As I mentioned in your PM, totally fine! I've got my sights set on a different girl anyway ^_^ but thank you very much :-D Koi's are popping up much more often these day's so I'm sure there'll be another down the road!


----------



## snowflake311

CritterNut said:


> Yeah, that's how it works for me. I put in a max and I get it for the minimum all the time. I think that person was doing it wrong.


You guys are right the person that is bidding is doing it wrong.


----------



## aemaki09

I think that I've posted this boy before, but he's really eye catching! Looove his lipstick!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1375283442



Something about banleang's bettas gets me every time!! He's definitely near the top of my seller list, only reason he's not is because he continually sells bettas with the dragon scaling defect on the eyes. (not that this one below has it, but some others I looked at tonight do.)








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1375461247









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1376251167









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1375456046

<3 the pectorals on this guy!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1375665112









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1375635399


----------



## Skyewillow

gosh, that rainbow is awesome!


----------



## CritterNut

I love the lipstick on that blue one too! It's so cool that only his lips are red.


----------



## Hail0788

Sob! Someone placed really high bids on two of the bettas I wanted. :-(


----------



## CritterNut

Set a phone alarm for them, I saw that Black/Blue HMPK was up to $30, you should wait until the last minute and bid $40 max bid. I bet that person only max bidded up to $30 or $35


----------



## shannonpwns

I want this guy! 
Why does he have to be in Canada? So close, yet so far. :'(

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1375243056


----------



## lilnaugrim

So is it normal for an AquaBid seller to FB friend you after buying on of his fish? Because PP-Betta did that to me and even chatted with me for a little while....weird? or is that normal lol


----------



## Chard56

Maybe he checked out your profile picture? Whhiiwhiieeoo (wolf whistle).


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol Chard XD that was a fantastic wolf whistle, got to say!

no but seriously, does this normally happen?


----------



## shannonpwns

lilnaugrim said:


> lol Chard XD that was a fantastic wolf whistle, got to say!
> 
> no but seriously, does this normally happen?


I dunno, but ill let you know if Chard fb friends me, I just bought from him last night. Lol.


----------



## Catw0man

lilnaugrim said:


> So is it normal for an AquaBid seller to FB friend you after buying on of his fish? Because PP-Betta did that to me and even chatted with me for a little while....weird? or is that normal lol


Totally normal...lol...I've had a bunch of them send FB friend requests. They're just trying to promote their fish. None of them have been aggressive with it though. The only really aggressive seller I've encountered is 1960...he goes a little overboard at times.


----------



## Chard56

I accept a lot of friend requests but I'm not pushy and seldom send one. I probably should and then send out notices when I run a special or start jarring males from a spawn but I have enough on my plate as it is. Most of the requests are from Thai and Indonesian breeders. Why? I don't know.


----------



## Mashiro

Chard56, what is your facebook page?


----------



## shannonpwns

I was just teasing about you Chard, btw, lol. Hope you didn't take offense. Haha


----------



## Chard56

Not at all. I don't have a face book page per se. I just have a face book acount where I can keep in touch with friends and family under Richard Kent Laughery in Harrison, Arkansas if you'd like to send one. There are several dozen I haven't accepted because I don't know them or they are overseas breeder links and all they do is clutter up my timeline.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Great! I'd just never heard of them facebook friending people lol, I get the promoting and all it was just unexpected XD

lol @ shannonpwns


----------



## Lucillia

>.> I need thoughts... I love his bumblebee coloring... <.< http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1375823727


----------



## lilnaugrim

Normally I don't look at boy's but I took a gander today and I like what I saw! ;-)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1375544404









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1375502762









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1375308771









Had to get some females in there too lol
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1375721916









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1375793379


----------



## Lucillia

:O-- BOyyyyyss!!!


----------



## aemaki09

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1375301793









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1375428002









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1375570365









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1375570906


----------



## Lucillia

Oh my god that last one makes me think of a day of the dead fish.


----------



## CritterNut

I would name this guy "Voodoo!"









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1375570906


----------



## lilnaugrim

He is awesome! I love his copper irid!!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh...oh wow. I'm not quite sure what it is that drew me to him, but he's gorgeous! Actually he looks like the one I posted yesterday but I like this guy better, the blue is prettier ^_^


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1375412348


----------



## lilnaugrim

Two lovely females. Love the first one's bright colors!!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1375457058









They're calling this a Mustard Gas......what the heck are breeder's coming to!?!? Gahh, she's obviously BTF Pineapple and so cute! Wish I could have a pineapple like her.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1375457421









Love this girl! If I had 50 dollars to spare, I'd totally buy her lol
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1375454405









Oh this poor boy looks like he's got chickenpox but it's soo adorable! Oh and one blue eye and one black eye! Geeze, he had one rough night!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1375798200


----------



## lilnaugrim

My picks from ebay, too bad I can't download the photos!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropic...271247655085?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item3f279ec0ad

http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropic...271243986904?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item3f2766c7d8

http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropic...281136478979?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item41750a3b03

http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropic...271244487178?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item3f276e6a0a

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pure-Golden...261214352603?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item3cd196b4db


----------



## MattsBettas

Worst scales I've ever seen on this boy, but I kinda like him.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1375708715
View attachment 179138


----------



## Lucillia

MattsBettas said:


> Worst scales I've ever seen on this boy, but I kinda like him.


Woah he's really interesting!!!!


----------



## lilnaugrim

That is interesting matt! On one hand his scaling is so messy but on the other, it's so unique and cool looking!! I'd call him Mosaic ^_^


----------



## MattsBettas

Someone on here should buy him so a breeder can't -_- 

I think he is really unique.


----------



## lilnaugrim

A Breeder as in you or breeder because of the scales? lol

If I had money and space :sarcastic: :lol:


----------



## MattsBettas

A breeder as in someone who would continue the (deformed) line lol...


----------



## lilnaugrim

Gotcha yeah, makes sense. He would make a great pet though, that's for sure ^_^


----------



## Catw0man

MattsBettas said:


> Worst scales I've ever seen on this boy, but I kinda like him.
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1375708715
> View attachment 179138


Reminds me of the "pearl" scales on certain strains of angel fish....I think a breeder SHOULD buy him and see what they could make. Just because something doesn't currently match up with accepted standards, doesn't mean it shouldn't be explored....if breeders hadn't explored certain oddities in color or form, we wouldn't have some of the most interesting fish currently available....half moons, for example.


----------



## lilnaugrim

That is also true, I think the most important thing about him though is that the scale defomirty isn't hurting his health as say, a bent spine would. Either way though, good pet or whatever someone wants to make him ^_^


----------



## snowflake311

MattsBettas said:


> A breeder as in someone who would continue the (deformed) line lol...


Double tails are a deformed line but they are being bred and sold. All our ancy Bettas are deformed if you think about it. None of them look like a wild betta. 

This crazy scale thing could be the next big thing. 

Personally I don't like the messy look.


----------



## MattsBettas

You guys have to think of what is causing it though... And the answer to that is most likely the x-factor gene. That's right. Bad scales. Weak fish. Small fish. Bad color. Stunted fins. Otherwise, by all means I would suggest experimenting. 

Snowflake, double tails are different. Double tail is a deformity... But unless you are a very irresponsible breeder it does not harm the fish. And you also have to draw the line between mutations and deformities... All of our fancy fin types and colors are mutations. 

Once you get a deeper knowledge of their genes you kinda start to think of these things differently.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I agree with MattsBettas. I would be concerned about what was actually causing the bad scaling and what possible bad genetics you could be passing on if you chose to spawn such a fish. 

There are varying degrees of 'deformities' and even DT can be bad enough if you are not careful. I have seen some pretty horrifically deformed DTs on Aquabid. 

Then again I like my bettas wild so I have a bias towards keeping fish in their natural state.


----------



## Fenghuang

I think these are nice.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1375716260









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1375709001









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1375487308


----------



## cowboy

Hey guys. Anyone have a rough idea how much I would have to pay a trans shipper for one fish from Thailand delivered to bc canada


----------



## MattsBettas

Transhipper charges ten bucks a fish 'cause he runs a monopoly and knows he can. It's the shipping that would get you... It's not cheap at all. I think it's around sixty bucks.


----------



## CritterNut

I think this betta is super cool:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1375749550


----------



## cowboy

Oh boy, I knew it was too good to be true. I loved this guy but no way can I afford it. The lfs gets all their bettas from Thailand and Jakarta. The one hour each way sounds pretty cheap. Thanks Matt. Here's the guy I loved. My absolute dream is a purple guy, think I will stop looking on aquabid


----------



## Catw0man

CritterNut said:


> I think this betta is super cool:
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1375749550


Love him!


----------



## aemaki09

I don't know why, but I love this boy!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1375518750









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1375550609

SUCH A BEAUTY!!! Someone buy her now!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1375631390









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1375716183

I can't figure this guy out, body to short, or finnage too big? Something's definitely off.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1375831021









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1376584715


----------



## cowboy

No one likes the black one I posted? I think he's to die for


----------



## CritterNut

Oh wow that first halfmoon is really gorgeous!


----------



## Catw0man

cowboy said:


> No one likes the black one I posted? I think he's to die for


He's gorgeous! I have a very similar fish, but with more black at the edges of his fins.


----------



## Catw0man

Really wish I had more room in my sorority....I've been avoiding Aquabid (you all know why...), but tonight I was checking out some lovely females again....Blimp33 has some very pretty half moon ladies!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1375458689
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1375458302
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1375458121
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1375457285
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1375458618


----------



## Deanna01

Well, I have had my first Aquabid disappointment. I won a beautiful green plakat male from Profish_Farms, and I sent payment the same day, with instructions to use Jennifer Viveiros as transshipper. However, the seller never sent him to Jennifer. I wrote him to ask if he still had the fish, and there's obviously a massive language barrier because he replied only "Oh please replacement fishes not strong."

I take that to mean that I will not be getting my fish, and I will not be getting a replacement. Hopefully I will at least be getting a refund; I'll keep you updated.


----------



## lilnaugrim

aww that sucks Deanna! :-( I hope you at least get a refund!! I'm hoping that the fish I bought actually make it to Hung instead of going to my address. I think I stressed it enough but...here's to hoping!


----------



## Fenghuang

I'm sorry, Deanna. I hope it gets cleared up or you get your money back.


Love this guy's eyes.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1375708216









This one is practically a steal in comparison to what other "kois" are going for these days.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1375716241









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1375665690


----------



## Catw0man

Deanna01 said:


> Well, I have had my first Aquabid disappointment. I won a beautiful green plakat male from Profish_Farms, and I sent payment the same day, with instructions to use Jennifer Viveiros as transshipper. However, the seller never sent him to Jennifer. I wrote him to ask if he still had the fish, and there's obviously a massive language barrier because he replied only "Oh please replacement fishes not strong."
> 
> I take that to mean that I will not be getting my fish, and I will not be getting a replacement. Hopefully I will at least be getting a refund; I'll keep you updated.


Gotta love the language barrier...."Oh please replacement fishes not strong"....hmmm.....that could mean "Oh, please accept a replacement since the fish you bought isn't healthy now".....maybe?


----------



## Fenghuang

^Catwoman might be on to something. 

I translated what Catwoman guessed into Thai with Google Translator and then translated it back into English with another translator and I got something similar to the message the seller sent.

Or, knowing how my mother speaks English, that sounds about right.


----------



## aemaki09

Some sellers have horrible translations! I remember when I was buying pinwheels, the seller said something to make it sound like he didn't send it to the Linda, but then told me that there was a mixup and that the fish was actually already at linda's 2 days later. it was ridiculous. That was the only one I had problems with though and I've bought from a lot of different sellers. Never pro-fish though









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1375841258

$50? I'd pay it for this guy!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1375811392

I'm not a fan of showroom after the first and last time I dealed with them, but these next 2 are beauties!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1376113199









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1376113319









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1376227128


----------



## MattsBettas

Going back to crowntails? ;-)


----------



## snowflake311

aemaki09 said:


> Some sellers have horrible translations! I remember when I was buying pinwheels, the seller said something to make it sound like he didn't send it to the Linda, but then told me that there was a mixup and that the fish was actually already at linda's 2 days later. it was ridiculous. That was the only one I had problems with though and I've bought from a lot of different sellers. Never pro-fish though


Not only do things get lost in translation but Time. Do forget they are on the other side of the world. I often wonder if my fish get jet lag.


----------



## aemaki09

MattsBettas said:


> Going back to crowntails? ;-)


No, I won't go back. But there have been some pretty ones lately!


----------



## Mashiro

Gorgeous! Look at the size of those fins!










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1375629882


----------



## Canis

Delta with lipstick on Ebay XD
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tail-Damage...281146617006?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item4175a4ecae


----------



## Mashiro

I seriously want one of these boys... but alas, 2 open spaces and no money! 










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1375692952










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1375787402


----------



## Fenghuang

Cool looking males.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1376227025









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1376227128


----------



## CritterNut

I'm digging this black orchid crown tail!



http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1375884297


----------



## polukoff




----------



## birdielikestomatoes

That black and yellow is gorgeous!


----------



## aemaki09

I guess I may be going back to CT's, there are quite a few purrdy ones now!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1376321201









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1376089242









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1376089611
(I hate how dark interbetta's photos are, but some of these DT's are way too pretty even with the poor quality)


Gorgeous US fish! If I had the money, he'd be mine!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1375758606


I think I've posted this guy before, but I just love him so much!! He's got some adorable blue lipstick!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1375773368









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1375825806









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1375827002









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1375854007









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1375967406









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1376088043









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1376087237









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1376087039









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1375932010

not a fan of the spoonhead, but love the color!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1376301588



I know I know, wayyy too long of post lol, but there's lots of beauties!


----------



## Fenghuang

That first CT is way too pretty.


----------



## Jarick

I really should stop looking, but these are just SO gorgeous! I'm normally not a fan of plakats, but it's growing on me... xD

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1375776857
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1375802325
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1376227128
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1376150903
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1376322127
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1376321201
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1375773368

View attachment 183409


View attachment 183417


View attachment 183425


View attachment 183433


View attachment 183441


View attachment 183449


View attachment 183457


----------



## MattsBettas

The fourth down ct is amazing!


----------



## Jarick

MattsBettas said:


> The fourth down ct is amazing!


He really is! Curses on the lack of moolah.. lol


----------



## Lamb

Man... If only we didn't move so much! I can't wait til my husband gets out of the Army and we can settle down! I'd buy more and have a whole room dedicated to them.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Lol Lamb, you'll be the next Catw0man ;-)


----------



## Lamb

Lol. My goal for the next place is to have my own area... I tried to convince my husband that one of the guest rooms could be my area... but nope. I may just set it up and he'll just have to deal. Right now my sorority, grow out tank and breeding tank are in the kitchen. 0.0


----------



## Jarick

Lamb said:


> Man... If only we didn't move so much! I can't wait til my husband gets out of the Army and we can settle down! I'd buy more and have a whole room dedicated to them.


A wall. In your living room. "And this is the Betta Wall. All tail types and every color, arraigned accordingly in rainbow effect."

...I so want to do that now :shock:


----------



## Lamb

Lol. I wish! We rent and I don't see our landlord being thrilled that there are fish on the wall. We can't have anything over 30 gallons in our rental. Stinks cuz I'd love to upgrade my sorority and have more room for my girls.


----------



## Jarick

Me, too. One of those huge, long setups. Divided into various sections and sizes. ...My husband would flip, though lol


----------



## Lamb

Lol. I think mine would too! But it would be pretty, but heavy! we'd have to call the aquarium guys on animal planet. O.O


----------



## Mashiro

No you wouldn't! These guys on ebay do custom barracks for good prices!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Breeder-Hat...260?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item232df8c064


----------



## Catw0man

Jarick said:


> A wall. In your living room. "And this is the Betta Wall. All tail types and every color, arraigned accordingly in rainbow effect."
> 
> ...I so want to do that now :shock:


That would be awesome.....


----------



## Lamb

Haha! Just what I need a link to have it done!!! Oh man my husband would be so mad!


----------



## Viva

Jarick said:


> A wall. In your living room. "And this is the Betta Wall. All tail types and every color, arraigned accordingly in rainbow effect."
> 
> ...I so want to do that now :shock:


That's literally been my dream since I've first started keeping bettas...it would be so awesome.


----------



## aemaki09

He reminds me of a sunflower!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1376191338









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1376110111









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1376102547









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1376133353









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1376383696


----------



## Lamb

I was looking at that platinum girl earlier!!!


----------



## KoriC

Hey guys. I lurk this thread quite often and I'm curious if anyone from Canada has heard anything from Hung Pham lately? The last time I purchased from Aquabid the correspondence went very smoothly, and it's been a few days since I sent my initial email.


----------



## lilnaugrim

KoriC said:


> Hey guys. I lurk this thread quite often and I'm curious if anyone from Canada has heard anything from Hung Pham lately? The last time I purchased from Aquabid the correspondence went very smoothly, and it's been a few days since I sent my initial email.


Oh good I'm not the only one. I sent a email about 4 day's back now and haven't heard a thing. I had PM'd Catw0man about it since she's quite experienced ^_^ but haven't gotten a reply yet either, but I think she'll be on soon again. But yeah, I had also been wondering if that was normal or not. I assume he's quite busy as well.


----------



## Catw0man

KoriC said:


> Hey guys. I lurk this thread quite often and I'm curious if anyone from Canada has heard anything from Hung Pham lately? The last time I purchased from Aquabid the correspondence went very smoothly, and it's been a few days since I sent my initial email.


Hung is not the best communicator in the world....but it is possible that he's away this week or something. I will also email him and see if he responds to me (since he's made so much money off of me, he better...lol). If I don't get a response, I can also contact Muoi, the contact person where I've been picking up my fish.


----------



## KoriC

That's good to hear. I've only purchased once before this time, so I wasn't entirely sure whether or not consistency was his thing. Hopefully we hear something soon c:


----------



## Catw0man

KoriC said:


> That's good to hear. I've only purchased once before this time, so I wasn't entirely sure whether or not consistency was his thing. Hopefully we hear something soon c:


I went to email Hung and found out that he had emailed ME! lol....so it looks like the ship date may be this coming Sunday, but don't quote me on that....he didn't say when it was, just asked me how many fish I was getting "this time". I would try emailing him again if you still haven't received a response to your previous message.


----------



## KoriC

I've received a message asking how many I was getting as well. I'm waiting for a solid price now, so in light of hearing back I thought I'd post the fish that I ended up purchasing c:


----------



## MattsBettas

This time... Lol.


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 184762


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 184770


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 184778


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 184786

Only 120$!!!


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 184794

This guy looks very similar to that betta that's always on people's lists of dream fish. Lol.


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 184802


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 184810

Awesome form.


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 184818

Ok! I think that's all for now.


----------



## Lamb

Oh great! Thanks Matt! Lol.


----------



## MattsBettas

A few more! I'm sorry guys. Really liking this guy's fish- http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&Ezekielyon . Most of them aren't cheap but its not like I'll get any anyways. Just wanted to share the eye candy. ;-) Enjoy!
View attachment 184850


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 184858


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 184866


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 184874


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 184882


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 184890


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 184898


----------



## MattsBettas

And a bonus from a _very_ goon american breeder-
View attachment 184906


----------



## Lamb

Gorgeous! Lol. Don't have any room for any more... though I bought extra heaters...


----------



## lilnaugrim

Mmmm love the second MG! What a beautiful dorsal! The MGCT is quite beautiful as well!!

And what do you mean by "goon"?


----------



## CritterNut

I think it was supposed to be "good"


----------



## lilnaugrim

Okay that makes more sense lol, I was like; I'm definitely missing something here...


----------



## MattsBettas

Gotta love the iPads autocorrect... Yes, I meant good.


----------



## aemaki09

Holy crap matt! haha that's a lot of bettas!










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1376325601

I need to find a CTPK female to match the boy I've had for a while now!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1376326204


I imagine this guy will go for quite a bit if anyone see's him, he's pretty freaking sweet! Looks like he has a Chinese character or something on him








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1376489358









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1376203406









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1376485816

*WHOA!! bet this one will go for a lot too!!*








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1376263579


----------



## MattsBettas

Haha... Do you want to see more? 

That last guy is like... Flourescent. Will have to watch him. If anyone is interested, he may be worth the BIN


----------



## Lamb

I like the blue marble! Oh man!


----------



## bambijarvis

So I heard you guys like koi/confettie/spotted marbles...
o3o
free shipping, imges clickable.
Note: Technically Ebay, not aqubid.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Mmm that orange/blue boy is gorgeous!


----------



## bambijarvis

Also, that bright orange fish is sooo worth he BIN price. o.o if it didn't also need to be shipped from Thailand then a transshipper I'd be tempted to get him.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Unfortunately he won't be that red in real life. When they look fluorescent like that the breeder's are just using the "vivid" setting on their camera to up the colors to make them look glowing or bright or fluorescent like that. He'll still be a bright fish, just not that blinding which might actually be a good thing haha don't know if I could look at him all day! XD


----------



## CritterNut

HA I would totally name that fish with the symbol "Pi." hehe.


----------



## Seki

Wait... am I missing it or...? Where are this guy's ventrals? Do they literally blend in that well with the anal? haha


----------



## Chard56

One is sticking out front and the other one is behind the anal fin. Very wide ventrals and he has some of the most beautiful Bettas. I'm almost (well maybe a little) jealous.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, just behind the anal fin with one sticking out.

I love the soft baby blue colors on him! I love that little red dot on his anal fin though lol, too cute! Great picture too!


----------



## Fenghuang

This female is lovely.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1376147062









I love how the colours blend in the tail.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1376514942


----------



## Lamb

I really like the marble HM guy... I will have an opening soon. O.O


----------



## Fenghuang

I am absolutely in love with this fish.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1376321201


----------



## Lamb

Wow! That Crowntail is GORGEOUS! 

What does everyone think of this guy?


----------



## MattsBettas

I would get that boy, hm or not. Lol.


----------



## aemaki09

Me too feng!!


*oh, and that red/orange marble I posted yesterday already has 9 bids!*

And this boy is pretty interesting too, Love that white line on his face!!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1376594325









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1376216492









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1376216698









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1376281812









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1376573969









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1376573702


----------



## Canis

Is this girl missing scales, or is that just some weird coloring?


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver

I think she's just a partial dragon. Probably only has one dragon parent or something like that


----------



## Lamb

This girl is pretty.


----------



## aemaki09

Canis said:


> Is this girl missing scales, or is that just some weird coloring?


Not missing, just doesn't have any DS there. Kinda like how the "monkey faces" chard breeds don't have scales on their face, she doesn't have any under her pectorals


----------



## Chard56

I was wondering about that myself. I can't figure out if she has opaque White pectorals or the smooth non-DS effect. It looks kind of blurry like me trying to catch a Dumbos pectorals with my cheap camera. (50 pictures later) "Screw it, that's close enough!!"


----------



## Catw0man

Lamb said:


> Wow! That Crowntail is GORGEOUS!
> 
> What does everyone think of this guy?


LOVE HIM!!!!!!!!!!!! But since I've ended up with a bunch of yellow fish after going through an "I love yellow fish!" phase, I think I'd better show restraint....lol


----------



## Lamb

I don't have one though!!!! 0.o I wish he in the states! I'm trying to talk myself out of it, but there are only a few hours left. Lol.


----------



## FishyFishy89

This thread is STILL going?! It's been up since 2011. WOW! I'm sure the drool cups have overflowed more than 10x now


----------



## Skyewillow

FishyFishy89 said:


> This thread is STILL going?! It's been up since 2011. WOW! I'm sure the drool cups have overflowed more than 10x now


pretty much!

My fiance says I'm not allowed to browse this thread! XD


----------



## FishyFishy89

It gets me in trouble as well. Hubby says that if he catches me spending more than $20 on a fish, it better do tricks or he's feeding it to the cat. He doesn't know how much my Blushing Koi Angelfish was <.< >.>


----------



## Skyewillow

FishyFishy89 said:


> It gets me in trouble as well. Hubby says that if he catches me spending more than $20 on a fish, it better do tricks or he's feeding it to the cat. He doesn't know how much my Blushing Koi Angelfish was <.< >.>


mine knows how much everyone costs, I use his paypal for my online purchases, but after I adopted my deformed girls, he said that if I'm spending that much on bettas (they were $30 plus import fees), I'd better be planning to breed and show them. :-D


----------



## Asira

WOW!! You're soooo perfect, I want you!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1376125205


----------



## aemaki09

Asira said:


> WOW!! You're soooo perfect, I want you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1376125205


 
I have his brother. He looked very similar to this guy when I got him but now almost all his white is gone, he's just a blue and yellow with a bit of white on his face


----------



## aemaki09

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1376670898









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1376671346









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1376671563


----------



## Asira

aemaki09 said:


> I have his brother. He looked very similar to this guy when I got him but now almost all his white is gone, he's just a blue and yellow with a bit of white on his face


They have great form when looking at show standards, only a little shorter anal fin and less branching and they would the most perfect bettas I've ever seen :-D


----------



## bambijarvis

$47 for the pair. o3o


----------



## Asira

bambijarvis said:


> $47 for the pair. o3o


I think that's way too expensive for a rosetail... :|


----------



## bambijarvis

Asira said:


> I think that's way too expensive for a rosetail... :|



For all the negative rap rosetails get, they aren't /bad/ fish.
You just shouldn't breed rose to rose as it can cause issues(same with double tail to double tail).

If the fish itself is healthy,and doesn't affect his swimming, the extra branching can be useful if breeding to a female who has too little/helps produce more HM inclined offspring.

He's only 22 currently(auto buy 25). 
and super blacks, ones that aren't PKs anyway, can be hard to find. So he's worth the 22 for that.

I wouldn't breed him to his sister, since likely carries the gene that carries his rosing, but paired with a minimally branched SB HMPK or even just PK is something I'd probably try.


----------



## lilnaugrim

I agree with you bambijarvis but yeah, definitely not breed him to his sister but otherwise the pair does look good. Especially color-wise ^_^


----------



## LadyKeiva

Just bought this boy last week. Thought the half and half and his contrast was neat looking.


----------



## MattsBettas

Yea but you also have to consider the fact that you may end up with X factors, and that the betta might get sick of having huge fins and might decide to *ahem* give them a trim.


----------



## Chard56

I assume Matt is talking about the Black Rosetailed Halfmoon and not your beautiful HM Plakat Ladykeiva. He is absolutely to die for!


----------



## lilnaugrim

MattsBettas said:


> Yea but you also have to consider the fact that you may end up with X factors, and that the betta might get sick of having huge fins and might decide to *ahem* give them a trim.


I agree, but it's not just Rose Tail's that give themselves a trim. Larger HM's and Delta's can do it to if their caudal is big/long enough, not necessarily at the Rose Tail side yet. I also had my VT give his anal fin a trim >.>


----------



## LadyKeiva

Chard56 said:


> I assume Matt is talking about the Black Rosetailed Halfmoon and not your beautiful HM Plakat Ladykeiva. He is absolutely to die for!


I also figured he was referring to the rose tail.

and =) Thanks!! Almost missed out on buying him... Watched his clock dwindle down to nothing until my funds replenished.



lilnaugrim said:


> I agree, but it's not just Rose Tail's that give themselves a trim. Larger HM's and Delta's can do it to if their caudal is big/long enough, not necessarily at the Rose Tail side yet. I also had my VT give his anal fin a trim >.>


I bought my first aquabid betta 5 or 6 months ago...Big beautiful halfmoon boy. Went on 4 day vacation, came back and he had chomped his caudal down to almost nothing. Healed up fine but I don't think it'll ever be full and glorious again.

Here's the sellers old vid of him. (His name is Jasper)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=SCRG2GLqXqQ


----------



## bambijarvis

You run the risk of tail biting with ANY long fin betta.
xfactors aswell.
say you bought a HM but didn't know it came from a batch that also contained rosetails because none of those were listed....the HM would still have those genes.
This is why I said to /not/ inbreed him.

Breeding with double-tails produces more spine problems in the fry, but I don't see people complaining about this every time someone tries to add it to their line...?

Knowing to what to cull, not breeding deformed and unhealthy fish and being aware of the issues you may face weighed against the perks of strengthening certain traits are all part of being a breeder.


----------



## bambijarvis

Appearently I can't edit...xD

Anyway, I would love to continue talking about rosetails(both sides of the debate) but we're off topic here. Message me or start up a discussion if you would like to continue.


Back on topic:


Aqubid is down for me, so here's a white from ebay. xD


----------



## aemaki09

Asira said:


> They have great form when looking at show standards, only a little shorter anal fin and less branching and they would the most perfect bettas I've ever seen :-D


Actually, acceding to color standards they really aren't that great. Factor that in with the anal being too long and there being a dragon scaling eye issue (on my fish, but it's in the genetics) they really aren't THAT great of specimens. There are much better fish to fit the IBC standards for sale any day.
I just really love the colors! I have a sister too, she's a doll but they'll never get bred by me after having my boy go half blind


----------



## Fenghuang

I'm sorry about your Aquastar guy, Aemaki. It's a real shame you can't breed him. He is gorgeous and I was really excited for fry. 


On the topic of Aquastar fish, this boy's colours are so cool. I hate his fins though. They just look, I don't know...messy? 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1376428087


----------



## Hail0788

Just did a BIN. Bam! She is mine!


----------



## Lamb

She's very pretty Hail!


----------



## Mashiro

Not AB, but still an auction!


















http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-betta-...350853154223?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item51b07a45af


----------



## MattsBettas

His ears are nearly perfect.


----------



## Mashiro

They really are. His coloring is gorgeous too. If I had any kind of money, I'd nab him up!

I now have 3 open spots that are heated, and planted. Nothing in the tanks but snails right now.

I need a fishy! D:


----------



## Hail0788

Lamb said:


> She's very pretty Hail!


Thanks Lamb! I can't wait to get her.


----------



## aemaki09

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1376451881









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1376477745









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1376607455









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1376663819


----------



## MattsBettas

3rd one down. Someone get him. Then breed him then sell me all his babies. I don't even care that his form sucks. 

Also, 700 pages. Wow.


----------



## Fenghuang

What Matt said. Seriously.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Like that first and third male down. Marbles are so awesome. Shame that they usually don't stay looking like that.


----------



## bambijarvis

I agree with the above^ that light blue marble and that black and yellow are just....<3 so much love.


----------



## Lamb

Yeah about the yellow and black, it's the same seller that my husband bought from. And the betta did not make it. I hadn't heard anything from anyone. I'm waiting to hear back from that breeder, but he didn't reply to my e-mail, just forwarded to Linda. So I will update everyone if I hear back or not... I'm sure no one will want to deal with that seller if he isn't willing to rectify the situation. But yeah... really disappointed about that betta. My husband is also, but I think he was secretly trying to pick one out for me. 


***If he does offer a replacement, what do you all think about this guy? His anal is really long, but I like his colors. I just don't know how to correct long anal fins in the offspring.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1376607348


----------



## Fenghuang

Terribly sorry about your fish, Lamb. That seller has great looking fish, but that sounds like awful customer service. I hope everything works out.

I don't have experience with breeding, but I heard long anal fins can be hard to breed out. Like I said, no real knowledge here... He is pretty though.


----------



## aemaki09

Lamb said:


> Yeah about the yellow and black, it's the same seller that my husband bought from. And the betta did not make it. I hadn't heard anything from anyone. I'm waiting to hear back from that breeder, but he didn't reply to my e-mail, just forwarded to Linda. So I will update everyone if I hear back or not... I'm sure no one will want to deal with that seller if he isn't willing to rectify the situation. But yeah... really disappointed about that betta. My husband is also, but I think he was secretly trying to pick one out for me.
> 
> 
> ***If he does offer a replacement, what do you all think about this guy? His anal is really long, but I like his colors. I just don't know how to correct long anal fins in the offspring.
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1376607348



That sucks! I have only bought 1 from him, he didn't make it either and haven't had the chance to buy from him again, but got my none back within 3 days of him dying. Could be that he's busy or out of town, he seems really nice and knows English very well, he'll try to offer a replacement rather than refund so you should be able to get that one you want!


----------



## FishyFishy89

psh, 700 pages. try 7000 replies!


And purtty fishys. Now to log before i buy another expensive fishy


----------



## redthebetta

I would love that white and red one, Lamb! It's got Canadian colours!


----------



## CritterNut

Love this one!


----------



## Hail0788

CritterNut said:


> Love this one!


Oh my word! He is awesome! Ugh!!!! I need to win the lottery!


----------



## Lamb

redthebetta said:


> I would love that white and red one, Lamb! It's got Canadian colours!


Lol. I really like him but his anal is WAY too long.


----------



## Lamb

aemaki09 said:


> That sucks! I have only bought 1 from him, he didn't make it either and haven't had the chance to buy from him again, but got my none back within 3 days of him dying. Could be that he's busy or out of town, he seems really nice and knows English very well, he'll try to offer a replacement rather than refund so you should be able to get that one you want!


Yeah, I am giving him a chance. But I guess he had heard from Linda about the DOA, and I hadn't heard anything for a whole week from anyone! I don't have an automatic delete on my spam folder and check it constantly, but never heard anything. I guess I'm just a little upset that everyone knew but me, and no one cared to contact me about it.  Just disappointed really. I'm hoping he'll give me pictures of his current stock because he doesn't have too much of a selection on AB.


----------



## Deanna01

I love the markings on this DT boy! I wonder if they'd stay that way?


----------



## Deanna01

Oh, my gosh. This CT boy....He looks like a volcano or something! He is just incredibly cool.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1376594325


----------



## Corrinafishy

ok so I saw this guy and now I am in love:3 I love his color and fins and his blue eye... and he was only $20! its not fair!!!!!


----------



## Corrinafishy




----------



## CritterNut

I bought him Corrina, I'll let you know when I breed him! I'm still trying to choose a good female for him !


----------



## MattsBettas

Hey CritterNut, did you end up winning that flourescent orange hmpk?


----------



## Corrinafishy

CritterNut said:


> I bought him Corrina, I'll let you know when I breed him! I'm still trying to choose a good female for him !


youre so lucky!!! he will most likely make some handsome babies:-D good luck!!!:lol:


----------



## CritterNut

Thanks Corrina! And I did, Matt! $38!


----------



## MattsBettas

Good. Normally I would never spend that kinda money on a fish, but that boy is worth it for sure. When you get him, I demand lots of pictures. Lol.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

I accidentally unsubscribed to this thread. I'm back now, though!!! Maybe I'll actually get my fish over to my place! Then I'LL be on AB!!!


----------



## Hail0788

In Love!!!!!


----------



## Deanna01

Wow, Hail, that guy is really stunning. All the shades of blood.


----------



## Skyewillow

Deanna01 said:


> I love the markings on this DT boy! I wonder if they'd stay that way?


he has Pi on him! XD


----------



## Hail0788

I'm glad you got him Critter.


----------



## Lamb

I will be getting this guy as a replacement. I will also be purchasing a female for him. Let's hope it goes well!!!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1376607744


----------



## Hail0788

Oh my word Lamb! I love his color!


----------



## lilnaugrim

pssst...that photo has been color manipulated, just wanted you to know...I'll go away now....


----------



## Hail0788

lilnaugrim said:


> pssst...that photo has been color manipulated, just wanted you to know...I'll go away now....


Wow! Really?! What is the real color?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Hail0788 said:


> Wow! Really?! What is the real color?


Yeah, unfortunately I've been seeing it pop-up more and more lately. Mostly those Betta's that hurt to look at because their so called "Neon" color isn't actually what they are. There are many settings on a camera.

He's still a yellow/orange but just not that Brilliant looking is all, he will most likely still be quite flashy but just not THAT flashy is all  so it's not that much of a loss really and I don't see why they're changing settings on a camera if the fish is still pretty looking regardless. Oh AquaBid breeder's lol, no offence to anyone on here who sells on AB ;-) y'all are great ^_^


----------



## CritterNut

I'm going to have to practice accurate color photography for whenever I breed and sell. I recently bought a female from BasementBettas who should be here any day, and I showed her a picture of my DT male, she'd mentioned that a DT needed to be added to the line to help along the dorsal fins, and she said my DT with her green female should produce show-quality fry! I'm super excited.


----------



## Lamb

Actually I'm excited that he might not be that color. I didn't really like it. ... maybe because it looks fake. But I was more looking at form and finnage. I like his wide ventrals.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah he's a good looking fish other than being eye burning haha

That's basically when you can tell if the camera has changed it's settings; does the fish burn your eye's to look at? Then they probably changed the settings to make it that way, I noticed because I did that with my camera a while ago and hated the way it looked so now I seem to pick it up whenever they do that. Majcha Farm's does that although they do selective breeding as well, it's a bit of a combination really because they do sort of glow naturally because of selective colors and layers of pigment. Phusit uses bounce lighting to accentuate color and size for some combinations, some colors will look brighter, coppers will look more golden and more metallic than just normal lighting.


----------



## CritterNut

The reason I went for that orange Koi was because of the video! He still looked really brilliant in the video, so hopefully he'll be bright and beautiful!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, you can change settings on videos too lol ^_^ but if you look off to the side of the video you can see brightly color objects, that's something else to look for. Those are way too bright and it's all uniform so therefore; settings have been changed.

Regardless though, he's still going to be a bright boy, just not eye-searing is all which is a good thing technically! lol


----------



## Lamb

lilnaugrim said:


> Yeah he's a good looking fish other than being eye burning haha
> 
> That's basically when you can tell if the camera has changed it's settings; does the fish burn your eye's to look at? Then they probably changed the settings to make it that way, I noticed because I did that with my camera a while ago and hated the way it looked so now I seem to pick it up whenever they do that. Majcha Farm's does that although they do selective breeding as well, it's a bit of a combination really because they do sort of glow naturally because of selective colors and layers of pigment. Phusit uses bounce lighting to accentuate color and size for some combinations, some colors will look brighter, coppers will look more golden and more metallic than just normal lighting.


Yeah! It's good to know! I really wanted the other light yellow male I saw, but have to pay more money for this breeder to get a replacement and a matching female so I will have to just hope this guy makes it. He's got nice form though. And I LOVE his ventrals.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah! He's got some pretty sweet lookin ventral fins! I'm pretty sure that ventral fins and pectorals are my favorite fins haha and then dorsal's come next ^_^


----------



## Hail0788

His tail reminds of a snow flake


----------



## CritterNut

His eyes are so cartoon like! Cuuute!


----------



## aemaki09

even though this guy is only SD, I'm loving him!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1376977793

*<3*








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1376993702


----------



## Deanna01

This girl is just gorgeous.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1376730683


----------



## Bettagurl13

This guy is so gorgeous!








Omigosh those fins!








Pretty fishy!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ugg I keep looking back at this girl and wish I could afford her right now, she's so cute! Normally I don't like the lighter bodied fish (Cambos) but with her heavy irid, she's just so adorable.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1376562033









And this girl, something about her just keeps drawing me to her. Perhaps just how clean she looks over all, quite lovely form as well!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1376676604


----------



## NikBogdanovich

VERY STRONGLY thinking about buying this guy. I find myself drawn back to him no matter what other fish I look at.


----------



## Quinn

Whoa... I wish I had the money to spend.


----------



## Fenghuang

Really liking this guy.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1376809971


----------



## BlueInkFish

is it just me or does no one ever bid on farmfish66's betta's i see a betta from him that i really like but i dont know if i should bid i never seen other people bid on his auctions if you ever bid on his auctions can you tell me a review on him ?


----------



## fishkid

Does he have any feedback?


----------



## BlueInkFish

3 negatives


----------



## BlueInkFish

Total	From Unique Users	Past 7 days	Past month	Past 6 months
Positive	651	203	1	20	181
Negative 3 3 0 0 1
Neutral	2	2	0	0	0
Total	656	205	1	20	182

here is his feed back


----------



## BlueInkFish

oops it shaped wierd oh well heres the link
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/vfb.cgi?1&1&vfb&Farmfish66


----------



## fishkid

Recent feedback seems pretty good


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Three negatives and a couple of neutrals isn't too bad. 

The more transactions you have, the more chances of things going wrong. One of the negatives and one of the neutrals was in relation to killifish eggs not hatching so nothing to do with bettas. 

Personally, I don't see anything in the feedback that would make me run screaming in the opposite direction and I am pretty conservative.


----------



## BlueInkFish

yeah i just checked his website and it shows all his policies and rules and stuff like that wonder if anyone on here bought from him if so ya'll have reviews about him ?


----------



## BlueInkFish

okay well i really like this one betta and im gonna see if i can bid =P not sure yet but heres a pic http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashm1376744216.jpg


----------



## BlueInkFish

hes really pretty never seen a color like him hope no one bids on him =) fingers crossed


----------



## BlueInkFish

oh my gosh this guy is sooooo pink 
http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashm1376712003.jpg


----------



## Janan

litelboyblu said:


> okay well i really like this one betta and im gonna see if i can bid =P not sure yet but heres a pic http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashm1376744216.jpg



Very pretty!


----------



## snowflake311

Buy it now $250. It's wired looking. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1377013802


----------



## redthebetta

snowflake311 said:


> buy it now $250. It's wired looking.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1377013802


$250!!!!!! Wtf?


----------



## veggiegirl

Yeah $250 seems way too overpriced! I saw a similar fish at one of my LFS for $40. I think his colour is quite nice but I would want a very unique fish for $250 and I'm afraid this guy just isn't unique enough for me to warrant spending that much!


----------



## ismintis

Lost my subscription to this thread, but look at the size of his fins! :shock:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1376848475


----------



## veggiegirl

Wow pretty amazing fins, can't help but feel a little sorry for him having to carry them around though, they must be heavy! Also he appears to have the dragon scaling pigment covering his eyes which may lead to blindness later on.


----------



## Chard56

He'll be completely blind soon and with all that finnage. I'd stay as far away from that as possible.


----------



## snowflake311

veggiegirl said:


> Wow pretty amazing fins, can't help but feel a little sorry for him having to carry them around though, they must be heavy! Also he appears to have the dragon scaling pigment covering his eyes which may lead to blindness later on.


Fins are getting too big. This is why I turned to plakats.


----------



## veggiegirl

I agree Snowflake! Sometimes the fin size is just ridiculous, I cannot help admire the beauty of an individual fish however I recently decided to try to stick to plakats from now on. Bettas with really large fins rarely stay looking perfect for very long. They always get tears and blow their fins sooooo easily. Plakats in general just look neater and I love the fact they are so beautiful and yet the inbreeding to produce such incredible colouration hasn't compromised their quality of life (ie they are generally hardier in that they have less health problems and not the physical hindrance of carting all that finnage)


----------



## FishyFishy89

Pretty fish, but certainly not worth $250


----------



## ismintis

Yes I noticed the dragon scaling over the eyes, poor thing.  I would only get him so he could have nice hammocks to rest on and live out his slow moving life in peace. No breeding whatsoever. 

I agree, I've moved on from the pretty HMs that have nice long fins and then a month later they chew it off or something. I am in love with females and HMPKs right now, speaking of which I am trying to talk myself out of the 'white gear' from Majcha Farms...

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1376878305


----------



## LittleBettaFish

He's so quirky looking. Be interesting to see how much that pattern would change as he matures. 

Majcha Farm's fish might not always have the best form, but if you love marbles I reckon they have some of the coolest colouring.


----------



## ismintis

I have a Majcha Farms female who marbled from peach to black and blue, I honestly love to see how they change.  Marbles and koi colors are my favorite. I'll probably wait on that boy though, I need to save my money. :roll:


----------



## lilnaugrim

I absolutely love his heavy irid! I can't help to stare at his peduncle though...his fins look great but his body really....sucks for lack of better term lol. I agree, not the best form but definitely some neat looking colors!


----------



## Raging

I didn't buy him on AquaBid... But I just ordered my first ever non local betta from Chard!

I am really excited but also super nervous over the shipping process- I thought I would post here for moral support


----------



## Viva

Majcha has some awesome marbles and fancies...I got a fancy female,a super blue female and a super red female and they're all healthy and gorgeous. The fancy has gotten a little darker since I first got her...her tan/skin colored scales have become black. I really love Majcha though!


----------



## Fenghuang

This is a nice looking girl.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1377184786


----------



## JellOh

Look at this dude 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1377360602


----------



## NikBogdanovich

Wow look at those fins <3


----------



## Hail0788

She is here!!!! Meet Pucker.


----------



## Hail0788

And here is Finn. My godchild named him.


----------



## Trippshep

I just bought two new males today.
















I had actually saw some like them on AB a while back and was so surprised to see there prices. I went to buy my dogs some food today and found that my local pet store just got a GIANT shipment of betta fish. I've been told not to buy from pet stores but I don't have 50 dollars to spend on a fish :c


----------



## millersrepairshop

Wasn't on aquabid but.. This one went for $510 today. Wow

http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-betta-...lticolred-halfmoon-awesome-fish-/350853154223


----------



## CritterNut

Why? O_O I mean.. what is so great about that fish for $510?


----------



## millersrepairshop

I was wondering the same thing


----------



## MattsBettas

There is nothing special about that fish. Nothing. I found a ten buck, solid orange male at petsmart the other day with form ten times better then that. It's form is actually really bad lol.


----------



## CritterNut

Wow. Maybe some people are really rich and really competitive! Haha! I'm gonna try selling on EBAY!


----------



## Janan

Hail0788 said:


> And here is Finn. My godchild named him.


I love FINN!!!!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

"Sold" and "Paid for" are two different things. The two who bid that much had feedback of "1" and "2."

This guy imports these Bettas. All his fish are extreme in some way....and all go for Big Bucks.


----------



## aemaki09

I am Soooo surprised this boy didn't sell yet! He's only $16! someone please purchase him before I spend money that I don't have! lol








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1377261977









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1377451471









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1377389236









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1377451934









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1377452196









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1377452330









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1377452054


----------



## Skyewillow

Aemaki, I'd buy that first guy and name him Pi. XD


----------



## FishyFishy89

if i had an empty tank, I totally would. He'd probly bet up my angels lol


----------



## Hail0788

Janan said:


> I love FINN!!!!


Thank you.  is even more beautiful in person.


----------



## jesssan2442

this boy... I love him 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1377005410

I can post real pictures from my Ipad sorry...


----------



## Deanna01

These two fish are gorgeous. The second one, with the red lipstick against the solid black, is quite possibly the most unusual, handsome betta I've seen.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1377060505









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1377297413


----------



## Torla

I'd call the lipstick fish Buffalo Bill...reminds me of Silence of the Lambs. :rofl:


----------



## MattsBettas

Deanna, the black fish with lipstick has been enhanced, but its still a really nice color. I love the first one too!


----------



## aemaki09

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1377387010









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1377025800

despite the huge ears, this girl would be absolutely PERFECT for my DTPKEE!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1377041494









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1377222696









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1377165906


----------



## Lamb

I LOVE HER!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1377078527


----------



## BlueInkFish

that female with the big ears just looks like my hydra!


----------



## Torla

That little white female is precious! She looks like a Noelle to me.


----------



## Torla

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1377061205

WANT. WANT SO MUCH.


----------



## Deanna01

I actually saw something disturbing on AB today. Betta Hero was advertising a "dragon eye" as though it was a good thing. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1377037177


----------



## Torla

For the newbs (me, lol), what is a dragon eye?


----------



## Deanna01

Some dragons develop dragon-scaling over the eyes that slowly occludes their vision and eventually leaves them blind. From the pictures, it looks like that's what the seller is referencing.


----------



## MattsBettas

Well, it isn't a proper term, but it refers to the fact that some dragonscale bettas have scales that cover the eye and blind them, a trait that should not be bred for. Unfortunately, all the majority of the Asian breeders care about is money and not ethics.


----------



## Jarick

I saw a Plakat from the same guy that had those eyes. I was really sad, honestly. The poor boy..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aemaki09

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1377226202









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1377262806
Gotta love farmfish's fish! /\









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1377289591









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1377565104









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1377638532


----------



## Torla

:shock: They're all so GORGEOUS! I wish I could buy them all!


----------



## Catw0man

Lamb said:


> I LOVE HER!
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1377078527


Just checked the listing and saw that you won her, Lamb! She's awesome!!! It's a good thing you got her because I was just about to break my self-imposed Aquabid ban and buy her if she was still available....lol


----------



## Catw0man

And speaking of fish by 3dbetta.....my fav seller.....here's the new love of my life:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1377672075


----------



## MattsBettas

Catw0man! I've been wondering where you were. 

That fish is awesome.


----------



## Catw0man

MattsBettas said:


> Catw0man! I've been wondering where you were.
> 
> That fish is awesome.


Hey Matt! Yes, I was away for a week at Sauble Beach, Ontario, so I haven't been around for a bit.

(btw, I broke down and bid on that fish....his colouring is just so unusual....)


----------



## MattsBettas

I saw. Lol. How is the sorority?


----------



## Catw0man

MattsBettas said:


> I saw. Lol. How is the sorority?


LOL....

The sorority is good....all the ladies have settled down....no excessive chasing or fighting. I think I need better lighting for the plants though....they're growing like crazy but are a little on the "brown" side of green....lol

How are your fishies doing?


----------



## MattsBettas

Mine are good... The three girls I got from you are doing fantastic and the blue pineapple/yellow HMPKEE from TMT and the grizzle HMPK from 3D (everyone's favorite) are in the process of being conditioned and I will hopefully have two spawns by next week.


----------



## aemaki09

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1377508141









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1377697658









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1377394804









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1377394809









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1377671878


----------



## MattsBettas

That ct girl...


----------



## Hail0788

Catw0man said:


> Just checked the listing and saw that you won her, Lamb! She's awesome!!! It's a good thing you got her because I was just about to break my self-imposed Aquabid ban and buy her if she was still available....lol


So lamb is the one who stole her from me?!


----------



## Raging

I love all the marbles so much. I'm worried about getting another one though. Delfino went from light blue and white to almost completely royal blue.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Hail0788 said:


> So lamb is the one who stole her from me?!


XD i guess so :roll:


----------



## Raging

Out of curiosity- and forgive me if this is too rude- but what is the shipping payment to the trans shipper usually like? Most of the auctions I see says you pay the price of the fish and about 5 dollars to the seller themselves, then another shipping fee to the trans shipper.

I would love to order a Thailand betta, but I'm scared I would have to pay the trans shipper 124 dollars in shipping charges.


----------



## MattsBettas

Where do you live (Country)?


----------



## Raging

Oops! Sorry! I didn't realize until now that my location isn't listed.

I'm in the U.S. Alabama, to be exact  

But I have all my teeth, and indoor plumbing


----------



## MattsBettas

Lucky you! American transhippers don't charge very much (less then five bucks, if I'm not mistaken. Depends on who you use.), and shipping to your house is 35$ express or... 15? Dollars priority. Or, you can buy from an American breeder and drop transhipping charges.


----------



## Raging

That's a relief to hear! Thank you!

I've already bought my first mail order betta from Chard on the forum  I won't need another fish for a while, but I thought buying from a U.S. breeder would be better for the first time since I'm nervous.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I have an Aquabid question:

If one buys a single $20.00 imported Betta, what is the total cost to the buyer (purchase price + all shipping, etc.)?

Thanks!


----------



## lilnaugrim

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I have an Aquabid question:
> 
> If one buys a single $20.00 imported Betta, what is the total cost to the buyer (purchase price + all shipping, etc.)?
> 
> Thanks!


Depends on which transshipper you use. But if you win the bid or BIN for 20, then usually not always but the breeder/seller will ask you to help ship the fish out from anywhere to 2-5 dollars generally. Then the fish is sent to America, you pay, I believe you'd use Linda? I think she charges 5 as well and then the regular shipping to your house which is normally 35 for the express. So 20+(maybe)5+5+35 and that's your answer.


----------



## Lamb

Hail0788 said:


> So lamb is the one who stole her from me?!


Geez Hail! I didn't want to but I had my eye on her since 3DBetta emailed me about the females he has! We can share though! I wanted to breed her to one of my males, then if you want I'll share her with you!


----------



## Lamb

lilnaugrim said:


> Depends on which transshipper you use. But if you win the bid or BIN for 20, then usually not always but the breeder/seller will ask you to help ship the fish out from anywhere to 2-5 dollars generally. Then the fish is sent to America, you pay, I believe you'd use Linda? I think she charges 5 as well and then the regular shipping to your house which is normally 35 for the express. So 20+(maybe)5+5+35 and that's your answer.


I just got fish shipped through Linda, this is what she charges generally:

Express Mail (a next morning delivery to your ZIP code), and Priority Mail (a 2 to 3 day delivery, but with no guaranteed delivery date).
Express Mail: Import fees @ $1.20 per fish / handling @ $2 per fish / shipping box $5 / Express Mail $38/ total $49.40 for my pair (Would be $46.20 for 1 fish)
Priority Mail: Import fees @ $1.20 per fish / handling @ $2 per fish / shipping box $5 / Priority Mail $17 / total $28.40 for my pair (Would be $25.20 for 1 fish)

Also breeders will charge you $5 normally per fish, so just factor that $20 fish as $25 and then whichever shipping choice you take. It's more cost effective to get a few so that you can just pay one shipping cost from the transhipper. 

Personally knowing how much shipping really costs, that's how they make the most of their money. Shipping a single fish would cost only about $6 priority, and then the box and foam seems alright for the $5, but $17 for priority is a bit crazy! So I chose express, it wasn't too off of the actual cost.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Thank you so much. I figured a $20 Betta would wind up at about $50-$70 depending on whether one chose Priority or Express but I wasn't sure.


----------



## Lamb

Not a problem! some breeders give you good deals if you buy more. I know one offered a free betta when I purchased 3. Which would make a good deal for 2 pairs.


----------



## Hail0788

Lamb said:


> Geez Hail! I didn't want to but I had my eye on her since 3DBetta emailed me about the females he has! We can share though! I wanted to breed her to one of my males, then if you want I'll share her with you!


Lol! It's cool. Ill find a new girl soon. I really would love a grizzle.


----------



## Lamb

Lol. Maybe you can have one of mine! But I won't be breeding her until after my koi girl and newly imported yellow male. Maybe if you like one from Kio's spawn?


----------



## sbrit94

Wow these bettas are amazing!
Been on aquabid for a while and are low priced... whhhyy?









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1377568802









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1377853058









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1377233402

This one is my absolute favorite... wish I could have him








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1377187801


----------



## lilnaugrim

sbrit94 said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1377187801


I'm pretty sure that the girl I bought was this boy's sibling:


----------



## sbrit94

Aw so lucky!!!
I want him soooo bad Never had a betta like him
But I have no way of paying over the internet... >.<


----------



## Lamb

Hope you're enjoying the copper DT I sent you brit. And I trust he's in good hands?


----------



## sbrit94

Yes, He's a nice little guy full of energy! And he gets brine shrimp treats. Got to pick up more blood worms... but he's healthy.


----------



## sbrit94

I have a question for paypal users.
If I set up an account, is it possible to use that w/o having a bank account or cards? As in the person buying from me puts money into my account and then I use that to buy something.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I think PayPal now has it where your account must be verified in order to send and receive money. Not completely sure on the receiving, but I know it must be verified to send out money. It verifies your paypal account by linking it with a bank account.

I tried to swap bank accounts and couldn't do so and it said my account wasn't verified. I was like "How the heck am I supposed to verify my account when I can't even add a bank account?!"


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah has to have a bank again for it to be verified.


----------



## sbrit94

What if it was a card like a walmart debit card?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Has to be a bank I'm pretty certain.


----------



## FishyFishy89

sbrit94 said:


> What if it was a card like a walmart debit card?


Has to have a bank account to be verified. I tried sending money when I couldn't add my bank account and it didn't work. They need a bank account as a back up in case of insufficient funds on the card.


----------



## sbrit94

Understandable but a pain.. guess I won't be using it then


----------



## FishyFishy89

It is a pain. I'm forced to share PayPal with my husband now that PayPal refuses to help me with my account. Their call services are automated. I can't ever get through to an actual PERSON. Even if you email them, they relay you the same information you would get from the automated calls -.-


----------



## aemaki09

Ugh, I can't wait to get my next student loan check! So many pretty bettas that I don't have enough $$ for!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1377796204









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1377797922


----------



## lilnaugrim

lmao aemaki, I'm right there with you! Should be soon!! Not that I have room >.>


----------



## Corrinafishy

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1377511829

This guys got some cool fins:-D


----------



## sbrit94

Guys... these fish are so pretty.. why low price?

$4








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1377733205

$5








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1377733206

$7








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1377568802


----------



## lilnaugrim

sbrit: becausethey're from an America breeder which usually American breeders have to charge lower prices to compete with the ones from Thialand, especially if their stock can't compete looks-wise with the Thailand Betta's. But they also just have to cater to the needs around them and they charge what they will and what they think the fish is worth!


----------



## sbrit94

Oh makes sense .. didn't even think of that.. man I really want that last one but the yellow is very refreshing to me


----------



## lilnaugrim

shipping is only 16 so it will come to 20 total if you get him for 4 ;-)


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh my, look how unique! I'm sure she'll marble over anyway, but right now she looks so interesting!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1377317467


----------



## Lamb

Well my yellow replacement came in, and he's warmed up a little so I took some pictures. He's more of a brownish yellow, similar to mustard. But his form is great and will pair nicely with my koi female. The yellow female I got with him however has too long anal fin, even though I asked for one with a short one. I won't be purchasing any other betta from the seller, it was too much of a hassle and he didn't inform me of the other dying for over a week. But 3DBetta is giving me a great deal! And specially took over 20 pictures of males I may be interested in to ship with that grizzle DT female I won. In any case here's the yellow guy. I'm going to name him once he's comfortable and his personality shines a bit more.

Stock picture
View attachment 194625


Pretty accurate on color in these pictures...
View attachment 194601

View attachment 194609

View attachment 194617


----------



## LadyKeiva

Lamb said:


> Well my yellow replacement came in, and he's warmed up a little so I took some pictures. He's more of a brownish yellow, similar to mustard. But his form is great and will pair nicely with my koi female. The yellow female I got with him however has too long anal fin, even though I asked for one with a short one. I won't be purchasing any other betta from the seller, it was too much of a hassle and he didn't inform me of the other dying for over a week. But 3DBetta is giving me a great deal! And specially took over 20 pictures of males I may be interested in to ship with that grizzle DT female I won. In any case here's the yellow guy. I'm going to name him once he's comfortable and his personality shines a bit more.
> 
> Stock picture
> View attachment 194625
> 
> 
> Pretty accurate on color in these pictures...
> View attachment 194601
> 
> View attachment 194609
> 
> View attachment 194617


What a GORGEOUS fish!!! His color is Beautiful!!


----------



## lilnaugrim

He's so cute Lamb! And definitely better than an eye-searing betta lol I love that one under the leaf there!


----------



## Lamb

Yeah, he's pretty. I was just hoping for more yellow than a medium of orange and yellow. But he's pretty and I'm happy overall with him. Disappointed in the female I was sent, but that's okay because I have the koi girl who has been ready to breed for a while now.  Now to get him accustomed to being here and condition him. I can't wait to see if I get any koi which means good news for someone else I know too. Lol.


----------



## Catw0man

Lamb said:


> Well my yellow replacement came in, and he's warmed up a little so I took some pictures. He's more of a brownish yellow, similar to mustard. But his form is great and will pair nicely with my koi female. The yellow female I got with him however has too long anal fin, even though I asked for one with a short one. I won't be purchasing any other betta from the seller, it was too much of a hassle and he didn't inform me of the other dying for over a week. But 3DBetta is giving me a great deal! And specially took over 20 pictures of males I may be interested in to ship with that grizzle DT female I won. In any case here's the yellow guy. I'm going to name him once he's comfortable and his personality shines a bit more.
> 
> Stock picture
> View attachment 194625
> 
> 
> Pretty accurate on color in these pictures...
> View attachment 194601
> 
> View attachment 194609
> 
> View attachment 194617


Thanks for giving another example of why 3Dbetta is my favorite seller! Great fish and great customer service!


----------



## Catw0man

Such a cute little female....I love the flaring, especially with that adorable look in her eyes....

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1377317830


----------



## Lamb

Catw0man said:


> Thanks for giving another example of why 3Dbetta is my favorite seller! Great fish and great customer service!


He's great for sure!!! I think I'll only get my imports from him. Great quality fish, great communication, and willing to go above and beyond with deals and customer service! Couldn't be happier! 

That CT girl is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Indigo Fish

Hey guys! Quick question for you. I recently bought some new betta from Aquabid, and on one purchase decided to be brave and go with a Thai seller for the first time. They've been good with communication, but there is something that is making me worry about the transaction. When asked what transhipper I wanted to go with (I wanted Jenn in GA cause I've only ever heard good things about her) he started telling me that I can't use her, even though she's listed on the auction as an option, and instead became insistent that I can ONLY use Linda in CO. Again, I've never had to import or used any of the shippers before, so I can't say one way or another. But googling Linda I have found some not so great posts about experiences with her. Seller has no negative/neutral reviews. Wondering if I'm just being overly cautious since this is my first time importing or if this is a red flag and I should stick to my guns about the shipper I want to use


----------



## Hail0788

The guy that is selling them is from my home town!


----------



## rosy delta

this guy is very pretty, but too expensive to be a pet.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-betta-...w-halfmoon-HUGE-FINS-exact-fish-/350859919129


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver

I've used Linda before and she was great! The fish arrived healthy and fine. My female was really stressed out though, but perked up after a few days. Her being stressed wasn't really Linda's fault, since Bettas react to shipping differently. She can be a little late responding to emails, but I think that's because she's super busy, considering the amount of fish receives. In all, I think Linda is reliable


----------



## MattsBettas

He wouldn't be a good breeder either. I'm really getting sick of seeing so many fish with massive, disproportionate fins.


----------



## Indigo Fish

Thanks DrWhoLuver. I wouldn't be so concerned other then the fact that I'm told he can/will only ship to her after I was offered a choice. It just sounds really odd to me


----------



## Deanna01

Indigo Fish, Jennifer Vivieros' shipping coordinator in Thailand just quit--one of the sellers I bought from forwarded me the email. That's why you are not being able to use her right now. She has to get a new coordinator first.


----------



## Indigo Fish

Deanna thank you! That's actually a relief to hear. I tried to ask why but just kept getting "Big Problem, use this one, ok?" and I started feeling like I was being pushed into something. I guess it's just hard to explain with translating and stuff. But something like that is understandable. Now I don't feel so weird. Thanks!


----------



## Croz711

The transparent yellow and the turquoise/yellow are phenomenal fish!


----------



## aemaki09

This guy is very unique! <3!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1377586162









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1377489005









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1377529805









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1377852472


----------



## FishyFishy89

like the bottom blue guy. Very nice


----------



## Torla

I kind of want the cellophane. For some reason, he looks a lot like a Sephiroth.


----------



## MattsBettas

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettas&1377450105

Why can't I live in America.


----------



## Torla

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1377391206

Man, he's SO cool looking.


----------



## Lamb

Indigo Fish said:


> Hey guys! Quick question for you. I recently bought some new betta from Aquabid, and on one purchase decided to be brave and go with a Thai seller for the first time. They've been good with communication, but there is something that is making me worry about the transaction. When asked what transhipper I wanted to go with (I wanted Jenn in GA cause I've only ever heard good things about her) he started telling me that I can't use her, even though she's listed on the auction as an option, and instead became insistent that I can ONLY use Linda in CO. Again, I've never had to import or used any of the shippers before, so I can't say one way or another. But googling Linda I have found some not so great posts about experiences with her. Seller has no negative/neutral reviews. Wondering if I'm just being overly cautious since this is my first time importing or if this is a red flag and I should stick to my guns about the shipper I want to use


Yeah. That happened to me too. Banleanbetta or something like that. I think honestly they have a deal going. But that's only speculation. I wanted Jennifer but had to use Linda. She's not very customer friendly and no special requests and she charges 17 for priority for 1 and a half pounds (6 dollars is the real cost) on top of import and handling fees AND 5 for the box. I emailed Jennifer to see what her rates are but never heard back.


----------



## Hail0788

Jennifer only charges $25 for me.


----------



## Lamb

Yeah sounds about the same for one through Linda. Honestly shipping costs are where they make their money. 

My condolences about Blackbeard Hail.


----------



## Hail0788

Thank you Lamb. It's i just got his girlfriend too.


----------



## Hail0788

Now I'm I'm looking a girlfriend for Finn.


----------



## Hail0788

Wow! I'm shocked that no one has grabbed him yet!http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1377494786


----------



## Canis

Hail0788 said:


> Wow! I'm shocked that no one has grabbed him yet!http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1377494786


O.O So tempted, he is gorgeous Dx I know I shouldn't be spending money though right now. Wow, does he have some awesome looks though!


----------



## Torla

OH MY DOG. :blink: I would call him Tron. He's gorgeous. I'm going to bookmark him...he's the first AQB fish I've ever seriously contemplated buying.


----------



## Skyewillow

Lamb said:


> But that's only speculation. I wanted Jennifer but had to use Linda. She's not very customer friendly and no special requests and she charges 17 for priority for 1 and a half pounds (6 dollars is the real cost) on top of import and handling fees AND 5 for the box.


Her shipping prices are a bit wonky, but I've never had a problem with Linda, the first time we went through her, she called me to explain the transhipping process and answer any and all questions I had.


----------



## Hail0788

Canis said:


> O.O So tempted, he is gorgeous Dx I know I shouldn't be spending money though right now. Wow, does he have some awesome looks though!


Lol me too. I'm looking for a female right now that I should not buy. Lol


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver

Lamb, if you still need Jennifer's shipping fees, she sent me an email with a link of the general fees
http://bellsouthpwp.net/J/e/JennViv/LMBBettaTranship.htm


----------



## FishyFishy89

Great, now I'm flipping through AquaBid for Kuhlis, Corys and plants. Why do I always find the best deals when I have no monies!!??


----------



## veggiegirl

LOL isn't that always the way.........


----------



## Lamb

Skyewillow said:


> Her shipping prices are a bit wonky, but I've never had a problem with Linda, the first time we went through her, she called me to explain the transhipping process and answer any and all questions I had.


*Yeah, I'm not saying she's horrible. Just that she didn't e-mail me to tell me the fish I bought was DOA and waited over a week for ME to e-mail the seller and he just forwarded my e-mail to her. Granted she's probably busy, but I don't think that's an excuse to blatantly ignore the fact that a customer's fish was dead, and the shipping charges are outrageous! I want to find out how to become a transhipper so I can charge REASONABLE fees.*



DoctorWhoLuver said:


> Lamb, if you still need Jennifer's shipping fees, she sent me an email with a link of the general fees
> http://bellsouthpwp.net/J/e/JennViv/LMBBettaTranship.htm[B]


Thanks for the link![/B]



Hail0788 said:


> Thank you Lamb. It's i just got his girlfriend too.


*I'm sorry Hail!  Good luck finding one for Finn! What were you looking for?*


----------



## Hail0788

I'm looking for one close to but with a bright colors.


----------



## aemaki09

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1377740405









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1377870323

*I need this one!! I think I'd be willing to sell everyone I currently have for him and a true orange/platinum dragon like my old boy.*








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1377870582









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1377709988









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1378025270


----------



## Jarick

This boy. I want him soo bad..

View attachment 195961

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1377921699


----------



## Deanna01

That transparent boy is amazing, Jarick! Wow...

Could someone with a more experienced eye tell me if the form/scales on this AB girl are okay? I'm considering mating her with a green MG I'm getting....


----------



## Canis

Deanna01 said:


> That transparent boy is amazing, Jarick! Wow...
> 
> Could someone with a more experienced eye tell me if the form/scales on this AB girl are okay? I'm considering mating her with a green MG I'm getting....


She looks pretty rough to me. Her scales are messy and her topline doesn't seem that great.


----------



## lilnaugrim

I think her scales are just colored that way, not actually messy scales. So depending on what you wanted for offspring, that's fine. But I agree, her topline is no good at all, fins are okay; hit's HM status but the dorsal doesn't quite meet caudal but that might just be this picture. Also she looks like she's pretty heavy in the Ray department lol


----------



## Catw0man

Loving this crowntail:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1377786468


----------



## Ilikebutterflies

@deanna
Looks like partial dragon scaling to me. She has a slight spoon head but the body looks otherwise. Caudals don't have to meet dorsals with HMPK. Watch that excessive branching and short rays.
Here is a steel blue I have with parti-DS:


----------



## sbrit94

oooo HM Plakat boys <3

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1377746947

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1377833805


----------



## aemaki09

Remember how yesterday all I needed besides that one pastel orange dragon I posted to make my life complete was an actual orange dragon? Found one! 
Too darn bad I'm broke! 








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1377974971
I would do just about anything for him or a match. Darn!

and this guy is pretty cool too!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1377974957


----------



## Catw0man

How about this orange dragon? 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1377605424


----------



## aemaki09

Catw0man said:


> How about this orange dragon?
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1377605424


Beautiful! 

God, I wish I wasn't so darn broke right now!!
Anyone wanna buy some imports off of me? Lol


----------



## Hallyx

Resubbing to this thread, again, again. Because I keep getting kicked off. Whyzat?


----------



## trilobite

Deanna01 said:


> That transparent boy is amazing, Jarick! Wow...
> 
> Could someone with a more experienced eye tell me if the form/scales on this AB girl are okay? I'm considering mating her with a green MG I'm getting....


Shes an x facor rose tail. Too much branching and messy scales especially near the back of the anal plus she has a spoon head. Personally I wouldnt let her breed.

Look how clean this red is! And such a nice form,. Im in love  
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1377613952


----------



## Torla

I have my eye on this blue Cambodian (I don't even know what that means, but he's darn pretty!).









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1377910409


----------



## sbrit94

Does this betta look healthy to you guys?


----------



## FishyFishy89

Hallyx said:


> Resubbing to this thread, again, again. Because I keep getting kicked off. Whyzat?


Because you're being tempted to buy all these pretty bettas! xD


----------



## Catw0man

sbrit94 said:


> Does this betta look healthy to you guys?


He looks ok to me, but that's not the best photo in the world....is he a double-tail? His body looks a little on the short side to me, but I'm not an expert on ideal betta form.


----------



## sbrit94

I get it. 
Is it safe to send a check to a breeder? To buy the fish.. friend wants to know...


----------



## FishyFishy89

sbrit94 said:


> I get it.
> Is it safe to send a check to a breeder? To buy the fish.. friend wants to know...


I never send money by mail. too much risk for me. mail can get lost. not to mention, if the seller has a paypal account and your friend mails the money, someone else could send him the money via paypal and buy the fish right under her.


----------



## FishyFishy89

And to be honest, that fish looks VERY familiar. Like I've seen him on AquaBid(same pic) a year-ish ago.


----------



## sbrit94

I noticed and the breeder is ... unresponsive.
So, I found another breeder who is very cooperative and nice. With a very beautiful betta.


----------



## Mischa

Thoughts? I've decided to set up a betta tank in my office and have spent entirely too much time over the last several days considering possible tenants.



















I have no experience with crowntails. I usually go for halfmoons. Something about this guy, though...


----------



## Catw0man

Mischa said:


> Thoughts? I've decided to set up a betta tank in my office and have spent entirely too much time over the last several days considering possible tenants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no experience with crowntails. I usually go for halfmoons. Something about this guy, though...


He's gorgeous!


----------



## sbrit94

He is really pretty! I am fortunate enough to have a CT and he is so pretty to me. But this guy is really pretty! Get him!


----------



## Mischa

Thanks :lol:

I think I just needed some 3rd party confirmation!


----------



## aemaki09

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1378056001









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1378200038









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1377861169


----------



## Catw0man

Should I or shouldn't I???

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1377793663


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I will say shouldn't because I don't particularly like black bettas, but I think you secretly want me to say that you should haha.


----------



## Catw0man

LittleBettaFish said:


> I will say shouldn't because I don't particularly like black bettas, but I think you secretly want me to say that you should haha.


LOL....You're on to me....


----------



## LittleBettaFish

That is like me saying I am giving up cake, and then going on a cake lover's forum and asking if I should eat it! 

We are all enablers here.


----------



## Catw0man

LittleBettaFish said:


> That is like me saying I am giving up cake, and then going on a cake lover's forum and asking if I should eat it!
> 
> We are all enablers here.


Mmmmmm.....cake......


----------



## RainbowsHaven

I'm totally in love with this gorgeous, giant, EXPENSIVE fish! I've been eyeballing the fish on aquabid all night. This can only end badly, haha! I secretly really want a giant, fluffy-looking boy~ This guy is just so gorgeous. Definitely can't afford that price tag, though!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1377937260


----------



## BlueInkFish

He's beautiful O-O look at those pectorals! He's an ee!


----------



## Canis

O.O I want that fish


----------



## Deanna01

I cannot believe the fins on this boy....

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1378315480


----------



## Deanna01

Oh! And I was wondering about his tail edges. He's a halfsun! Wow. Gorgeous, too.


----------



## Ilikebutterflies

*Holy cow!*

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1378282142

$450!??


----------



## ashleylyn

I've been drooling over this girl that Chard has!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1377834606


----------



## BlueInkFish

has anyone bought from chard? if so do you guys know what age his bettas might be at ?


----------



## ashleylyn

litelboyblu said:


> has anyone bought from chard? if so do you guys know what age his bettas might be at ?


I haven't bought from him (yet), but I'm in love with his fish. Oh my goodness, they're so beautiful! 

<3 This male!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1378021802

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1378192740

OMG I WANT THIS ONE SO BADLY. I'm blonde, the fish is shiny. :lol:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1378324801

And I'm kinda in love with this one too.. 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1378146605


----------



## FishyFishy89

litelboyblu said:


> has anyone bought from chard? if so do you guys know what age his bettas might be at ?


chard has an account here
i haven't really seen anything against buying from him. then again, i don't purchase bettas online much anymore.


----------



## Hail0788

I haven't been on Aquabid in 3 days. I need 3 jobs. So many lovely bettas!


----------



## aemaki09

litelboyblu said:


> has anyone bought from chard? if so do you guys know what age his bettas might be at ?


 
Great fish at a great price. Every fish that I have bought on aquabid that wasn't an import has been from him. They are probably around 4 months when he lists them. Maybe 5-6 at the most.









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1377874019


----------



## Skyewillow

FishyFishy89 said:


> chard has an account here
> i haven't really seen anything against buying from him. then again, i don't purchase bettas online much anymore.


I currently have 2 chard girls, they're healthy and friendly.


----------



## Hail0788

0.0 wow!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Ok thx guys !


----------



## Viva

I got a beautiful gold/red CT from Chard but unfortunately he passed away after having him for only a few months. He started getting fin rot and then I think I either overdosed his Tetracycline meds or something contaminated his water. I found little bits of hay and cat fur in there so my cat may have contaminated it =/


----------



## BlueInkFish

ok thanks !


----------



## jesssan2442

somehow I lost the links to these boys but I still have the pictures! if anybody is interested in buying them I can find the links!


----------



## aemaki09

perfect female for the orange platinum dragon I'd love to get!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1377911817









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1377966594

love this one's lipstick








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1377965807


----------



## Jarick

Soo many pretty CTs...

This white one... o.o
View attachment 199185

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1378307182

I would name this guy Sir Reginald lol
View attachment 199193

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1378295443

His colors are a mess, but he reminds me of a firework.
View attachment 199201

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1378370528

And then.. gold. I like gold.
View attachment 199209

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1378274661

View attachment 199217

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1378274495

View attachment 199225

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1378273719


----------



## wah543

aemaki09 said:


> perfect female for the orange platinum dragon I'd love to get!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1377911817
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1377966594
> 
> love this one's lipstick
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1377965807


Oh wow I love this betta I've always wanted a an orange and blackish betta


----------



## Viva

That white CT is AMAZING! I want him but have no room right now  Grrrrr!


----------



## Jarick

Tch, I really hate being poor. T-T

Spots
View attachment 199706

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1378083010

HORRENDOUSLY expensive, but just look at him~ :swoon:
View attachment 199714

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1378038605


----------



## Indigo Fish

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1378138803

I just... I just... guh...

I love the markings on his fins, even if he does have a few "******" in his armor


----------



## Mischa

Well...when you can't pick a color, get a fish with as many colors as possible! 










My first crown tail. I know to keep the water soft, and I've got foam over the filter inflow and outflow to prevent tangles...anything else I need to worry about? 

Odds on him being so incredibly docile that I can give him some crystal red shrimp friends (I know...I know...a girl can dream...)


----------



## peachii

OMG. I love this fish. I'd seriously LOVE to have this one.



Jarick said:


> Tch, I really hate being poor. T-T
> 
> Spots
> View attachment 199706
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1378083010
> 
> HORRENDOUSLY expensive, but just look at him~ :swoon:
> View attachment 199714
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1378038605


----------



## aemaki09

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1378384807









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1378720755









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1378476325









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1378475808


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 201425

I would go back to HM for this guy.


----------



## Catw0man

Can anyone tell me why this female by Kaimook15 (and being resold by a U.S. seller) has started a bidding war? And is now at $101.00 with 7 hours left? She's pretty and all....but what am I missing?


----------



## MattsBettas

Her form isn't even all that great... I honestly don't know.


----------



## Hail0788

I saw a girl like her at the pet store here for $15


----------



## Saber

Bidding on my very first AB fish! I just fell in love with this guy's colors. My birthday is coming up soon so I'm going to spoil myself a bit. Wish me luck!


----------



## Deanna01

Catwoman, if the bids are sincere, I'd bet it's because she has a huge tail. You can't find US females with tails like that, and a lot of people are just leery of transhipping.


----------



## Lamb

I agree, it's people bidding for a large finned female. I doubt the bids are real though. Watch her, she'll be relisted and sold for like $50. Still a bit for her, but I can see where people would want a large finned female, though she shouldn't be bred.


----------



## Catw0man

Thanks Matt, Deanna and Lamb....I always know I can get some insight into things from all of you.

And "good luck", Saber!!! Hope you win your first Aquabid fish! He's beautiful!

Oh, and here's a fish that caught my eye this morning:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1378820593


----------



## Saber

Wow beautiful CT! The fish I am bidding on is from that seller too. He has some sweet fish.


----------



## Catw0man

Saber said:


> Wow beautiful CT! The fish I am bidding on is from that seller too. He has some sweet fish.


Yeah, Ttbetta has some interesting lines going....they have an unusual opaque "dusting" of silver or grey that makes them look almost like they were left out on a cold night and got frosted....like this one (click the link to check out the bigger picture in the listing):

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1378737441


----------



## Saber

He's beautiful! And that was just what I was thinking looking at some of the bettas..I thought "they should have awesome wintery-sounding names!"


----------



## Jarick

This boy is really bouncing all over the place. His color is interesting, too..
View attachment 202130

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1378251283


----------



## Saber

^ Was just about to post him. I've never seen a betta quite like that one! Whoever wins him sure is lucky.


----------



## Jarick

I'd think to get his color they used a copper and however you get gold. He's not bad looking really.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Catw0man

Loving these boys by 3dbetta....

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1378808536
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1378808737
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1378720380


----------



## MattsBettas

Catw0man, that first boy is amazing.


----------



## Catw0man

MattsBettas said:


> Catw0man, that first boy is amazing.


Yup...had to bid on him!


----------



## FishyFishy89

And you've sworn off AquaBid xD


----------



## Saber

He reminds me of an Oreo!


----------



## RainbowsHaven

Uuuuggghhh, aquabid, why is everything so pretty?!

I know this boy's colors aren't so bright, but I'm totally enamored with him. It looks like someone rolled him around in glitter! I LOVE the way his semi-transparent tail looks. 








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1378452004


----------



## Catw0man

FishyFishy89 said:


> And you've sworn off AquaBid xD


LOL....but I didn't pinky-swear!


----------



## Viva

Jarick said:


> This boy is really bouncing all over the place. His color is interesting, too..
> View attachment 202130
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1378251283



WOW if he had some red in him he'd be my absolute dream betta  I was about to bid on him right now but the auction has closed unfortunately


----------



## Fenghuang

What do you guys think of this? "Amazing flower horn betta."

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1378561183


----------



## Chard56

It's a growth and will be dead in another week to a month. How ridiculus and and irresponsible.


----------



## Viva

That's honestly disgusting looking, lol. Feel bad for the poor fish


----------



## FishyFishy89

My goodness! I can't believe someone would market that!


----------



## Chard56

Not to give anybody ideas but if I wanted to make a Flowerhorn Betta I would continue a line from something like this with a cranial hump. Selectively breeding for 4 or 5 generations might get a decent nuchal hump but the one on that fish is not a kok like a flowerhorn would have.


----------



## Saber

He's a beautiful fish, but sadly, some people are in it for the money and will indeed try to market anything as "special" and "rare."

I hope he doesn't sell.


----------



## helms97

Im SO excited! i made my first online fish purchase! i ordered two mustard gas females and one platinum female. heres the link ! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1378342014

I also LOVE this girl. http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1378585519


----------



## FishyFishy89

Needless to say, I am adding TMT to my list of breeders I'll never purchase from. The next fish he sells may seem perfectly healthy, but who's to say was defective fish he's been cross breeding with? Such careless breeding that shouldn't be supported.


----------



## Saber

^ +100000


----------



## Catw0man

helms97 said:


> Im SO excited! i made my first online fish purchase! i ordered two mustard gas females and one platinum female. heres the link ! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1378342014
> 
> I also LOVE this girl. http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1378585519


That girl by Chard is AWESOME!!!!! Please buy her then drive up to Canada to give her to me....lol

I too will be avoiding TMTbetta now....I've bought a couple of fish from them in the past, but won't again. It's crazy to market that fish! And at a much higher price! I've had a couple of bettas develop growths like that (just not in that precise location)...and they are still alive and well....but I wouldn't try selling them to anyone!


----------



## BlueInkFish

AGREED!
i was thinking about bidding on that dt girl from chard from the beggining but i dont want a bidding war to deal with -__-


----------



## MattsBettas

Honestly, I don't see the difference between that and rosetails, feather tails, X factors (referring her to the "pearl scale" fish a while ago on this thread then the ones that pop up occasionally), extremely short bodies, extremely long fins, etc. All are unnatural, potentially detrimental traits that are introduced to the line for looks, and looks only. I would consider breeding any one of those traits intentionally just as unethical and wrong as the fish with the growth. 

Most of us don't consider how unethical Thai breeders really can/could be... And we don't know, and will never know, what happens behind the scenes... Mass culls and hormone dosing comes to mind.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Also, you have to remember that in these countries, breeding bettas may be their main/only source of income. 

If the fish is culled, the breeder loses all the time and resources that they invested in it.


----------



## FishyFishy89

culling I can understand. But exploiting the fish and calling it a "flowerhorn" like it's a new strand is beyond my threshold.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Well I hate apache tails and rosetail bettas because I wonder how many fish were culled to create that one sellable fish. However, if you look on here they are quite popular. 

Is it right to support a breeder like Aquastar71, who seems to produce a number of 'extreme' fish I wouldn't touch with a ten foot pole? Is it because those deformities are more aesthetically pleasing that they are not seen in such a bad light? 

It's a shame that fish from TMT developed a growth like that. It is very beautiful otherwise and looks healthier than some of the bettas I see in pet homes on this forum.


----------



## RainbowsHaven

The sad thing about that "Flowerhorn" is that it's actually a BEAUTIFUL fish! I love that scaling and it's just so pretty...


----------



## FishyFishy89

But if it wasn't for culling then we wouldn't have the wonderful variations that we have.


----------



## MattsBettas

Depends on how you are using "cull"... Culling essentially means removing from the gene pool, which can be done by killing the fish or by simply not allowing it to breed. Killing fish didn't get us new patterns. Selective breeding did.

And, no offence intended, but that seems like a rather selfish attitude to have... Bettas never asked to be removed from the wild and dropped in tanks... You have to ask yourself if new colors are really worth lives.


----------



## FishyFishy89

MattsBettas said:


> Depends on how you are using "cull"... Culling essentially means removing from the gene pool, which can be done by killing the fish or by simply not allowing it to breed. Killing fish didn't get us new patterns. Selective breeding did.


Which is what culling is. Even in the wild, culling is done naturally.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Haha there are definitely no familial bonds between my wild betta fry. If it is small enough and slow enough to fit inside its older sibling's mouth, it is food. 

However, what I am trying to say is that there are other 'deformities' out there being bred such as rosetails and feathertails that don't seem to garner such outrage except for a handful of members. 

You only have to do some research on X-factor fish to see some of the downsides to those kind of extreme tail types. Personally, I find that much more disgusting than a single fish with a tumor/growth on its head. 

Yet you see people purchasing and breeding these excessively branched fish without any idea as to what harmful genes they could be passing on. 

Seems sort of an out of sight, out of mind type attitude.


----------



## Viva

I agree that people who have no idea how betta genetics work or how to tell if a fish is of quality to breed shouldn't be breeding at all -_- But unfortunately most humans see themselves as higher powers on the planet and will exploit animals for their own benefit without second thoughts. Can't really change that.


----------



## Fenghuang

It reminds me of this one turtle retailer that sells "rare" mutated sliders for hundreds or even thousands of dollars. The line is really blurred sometimes.

http://www.theturtlesource.com/i.asp?id=300200523&p=Siamese-Yellow-Bellied-Slider

http://www.theturtlesource.com/i.asp?id=100200393&p=True-Siamese-Red-Eared-Sliders

http://www.theturtlesource.com/i.asp?id=300200516&p=Three-Headed-Turtles


----------



## Viva

Fenghuang said:


> It reminds me of this one turtle retailer that sells "rare" mutated sliders for hundreds or even thousands of dollars. The line is really blurred sometimes.
> 
> http://www.theturtlesource.com/i.asp?id=300200523&p=Siamese-Yellow-Bellied-Slider
> 
> http://www.theturtlesource.com/i.asp?id=100200393&p=True-Siamese-Red-Eared-Sliders
> 
> http://www.theturtlesource.com/i.asp?id=300200516&p=Three-Headed-Turtles


 
That's sick...at least the last link says its an April Fools joke. They sound pretty irresponsible, lol.


----------



## Fenghuang

Yea, I just realised after I linked the last one, but the other two are real. There are siamese and "two-faced" turtles of other species for sale, and even a "shell less" one.

http://www.theturtlesource.com/i.asp?id=100200391&p=Shell-less-Red-Eared-Sliders


----------



## Viva

What the heck, how is that even legal!? I hope no one is actually buying those as pets, it's just so wrong.


----------



## Fenghuang

Collectors who want a "unique" specimen might, unfortunately. 


I like the colours on this guy.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1378529305


----------



## FishyFishy89

My goodness. This entire world worries me:shake:


----------



## Catw0man

Wow....love him!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1378755426


----------



## MattsBettas

Ooh... Hard to find nice half suns anymore.


----------



## ashleylyn

That boy is stunning.


----------



## Torla

Oh wow, he's gorgeous!


----------



## Ezzie

Jumping on the band wagon with a few interesting finds :lol:

Never seen one so unique before, i wonder if it would marble?:-?
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1378471492

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1378641622

Another interesting girl
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1378991562

Crowntails don't get enough love, so i'm going to spread some around!!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1378539317


----------



## Catw0man

Ezzie said:


> Jumping on the band wagon with a few interesting finds :lol:
> 
> Never seen one so unique before, i wonder if it would marble?:-?
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1378471492
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1378641622
> 
> Another interesting girl
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1378991562
> 
> Crowntails don't get enough love, so i'm going to spread some around!!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1378539317


Love the female and the crowntail!!!


----------



## Catw0man

Some nice bettas from Arnatbetta!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1378812101
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1378812105


----------



## helms97

i really like this girl. i want a giant betta so bad but wont have the money for a week.. and im moving in a month so i cant set up anymore tanks! :/

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1378716602


----------



## wah543

Catw0man said:


> Some nice bettas from Arnatbetta!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1378812101
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1378812105


Wow those double tails are amazing, the first one has amazing colors


----------



## MusicBeam

@helms97 love the color on that one. Very pretty


----------



## MusicBeam

http://http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1378696805

Loving this little guy  such great colors!


----------



## MusicBeam

http://http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1379325840

BEAUTIFUL big ear halfmoon male *-* dream betta!


----------



## Catw0man

Looks like we need some updated eye candy here....lol

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1378777572
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1379206034
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1378974177
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1378975306
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1378984723


----------



## MattsBettas

The first and second one... Ohmygosh.


----------



## Catw0man

View attachment 205569


MattsBettas said:


> The first and second one... Ohmygosh.


I know!!!! Oh, and here's a couple of really cute females I just found.....

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1378959665
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1378959652


----------



## ashleylyn

MattsBettas said:


> The first and second one... Ohmygosh.


Glad I'm not the only one who had that reaction. My goodness... those are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Weaver

This thread makes my heart flutter... so many pretty Bettas! I'm just going to sit here and drool. 


Someone could easily go broke buying up fishies. Very easily.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Umm yup, my heart stopped at those boys! Especially the first two! I love that copper boy too! I had been trying to find a girl like that, with that pattern I mean. I had found one a while ago but didn't have funds....oh god, soon the student loan will be in.....someone ban me from aquabid! lol and ebay >.<


----------



## lilnaugrim

Someone needs to buy her so that I can't!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1379418221


----------



## Ezzie

Catw0man said:


> Looks like we need some updated eye candy here....lol
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1378777572
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1379206034
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1378974177
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1378975306
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1378984723


That second betta's tail looks like a flower! So different!


----------



## Catw0man

Geez....I got outbid on this betta from 3dbetta I was wanting....it ended up selling for $60!!!


----------



## FishyFishy89

That white elephant ear girl is CUTE. If only she wasn't from Thailand. I worry so much about purchasing fish from overseas.


----------



## Catw0man

So many nice crown tail females on Aquabid right now!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1378976820
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1378976977
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1378998975
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1378994768
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1379126184


----------



## MattsBettas

I love the third one for some reason! 

I'm not surprised the dt sold for so much.


----------



## Viva

lilnaugrim said:


> Someone needs to buy her so that I can't!
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1379418221



Holy cow...she's AMAZING! I love her!


----------



## MattsBettas

She's only fifteen bucks... Totally not enabling...


----------



## lilnaugrim

If she's still not bid on by her last day....I'm going for her! I don't care about the fee's! She's too amazing!


----------



## Fenghuang

Holy cow, that girl is amazing. That is probably the first EE I seriously want... You should get her, Lilninja.


----------



## MattsBettas

And then give us her children... Lol.


----------



## lilnaugrim

If I find the perfect mate then yes! Yes I will and I WILL find a way to ship to Canada! Here's for hoping!


----------



## MattsBettas

Lol we would definitely find a way! 

Anyways... Lets just hope you get her. XD


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yes, I'll be watching like a hawk.


----------



## AnimalLov3

Sweeda88 said:


> Oh, I love these kinds of threads!


That guy looks a little like he has a tutu made of tule! I love him!


----------



## Saber

Aaahh that bright yellow/orange one is beautiful.


----------



## tilli94

Viva said:


> Holy cow...she's AMAZING! I love her!


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1379418221
View attachment 206721


Omg I'm dying!!!! Is anyone going for her? Because if not i am!!


----------



## MattsBettas

Lilnaugrim on here was going to...


----------



## tilli94

K I'll pm her and check. Thanks mattsbettas


----------



## Saber

That little female is adorable. I just bought two males off of Aquabid though and since someone else wants her I wouldn't try to "fish steal" 

If you win her, lilnaugrim, you have to take lots of pics!


----------



## MattsBettas

Lol. Tilli, would you breed her?


----------



## tilli94

Without a doubt. There was a perfect mate for her up from the same seller I was going to look into the pair but now that I look back in the posts lilnaugrim was interested before me.


----------



## snowflake311

I like this guy. The Platinum dragons are growing on me. I dream of a fish like this but with blue on it instead of red. that be so PRETTy.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Saber said:


> That little female is adorable. I just bought two males off of Aquabid though and since someone else wants her I wouldn't try to "fish steal"
> 
> If you win her, lilnaugrim, you have to take lots of pics!


I am known for taking obscene amounts of pictures! lol

Someone else is bidding on her right now but hopefully I want to try to steal her back next Tuesday before her auction is up. I don't want to start a bidding war right now but I'm also afraid that someone else not on the forum is going to start a war :-(


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 206834

*drool*


----------



## cowboy

I just love this fish. He doesn't ship to Canada, I have three already and am in the process of trying to purchase three heaters but there's just something about this one. And I already have the perfect name. Unfortunately looks like he will be the one that got away


----------



## LittleBettaFish

That's a Betta brownorum. I have kept them in the past and they are a challenging fish. They require super soft and acidic water (think pH around 5) and are not friendly like splendens are. 

I know you said you couldn't get one (I think they just use a generic picture if this is Wetspot selling 'him'), but they are sort of a species I would not recommend for a first time wild betta keeper.

Here's my previous male


----------



## Jarick

The closest to a blue Cambodian dragon that I've seen. He's gorgeous.
View attachment 206953

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1379165772

I just LOVE the gold flecks between his rays.
View attachment 206961

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1379168416

His black lipstick and black pectorals...
View attachment 206969

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1379527423


----------



## cowboy

You know I never once thought to research them. Thanks for sharing your knowledge of them and for the photo. You had a really neat fish. I kinda wondered about the temperament, we nicknamed him "scrappy" and you are right on about the seller. You've made me feel a little better about not being able to get him. Guess I will stick to the "pretty boys" until I become more experienced. 



LittleBettaFish said:


> That's a Betta brownorum. I have kept them in the past and they are a challenging fish. They require super soft and acidic water (think pH around 5) and are not friendly like splendens are.
> 
> I know you said you couldn't get one (I think they just use a generic picture if this is Wetspot selling 'him'), but they are sort of a species I would not recommend for a first time wild betta keeper.
> 
> Here's my previous male


----------



## LittleBettaFish

They are a lovely fish, but very different from splendens. I rarely saw mine except for an hour or so a day when they would come out from hiding. 

Wild bettas are amazing fish though. There are so many species (I think around 70) that there is something for everyone. 

If you ever do become interested in keeping wild bettas, the IBC Species Maintenance Program (SMP) Facebook page is a great place to start.


----------



## MattsBettas

Wilds are so hard to get in Canada.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

You would probably have to contact someone like Hermanus in Indonesia and have him send to the Canadian transhipper. 

Only trouble is from what you've said, the postal system in Canada seems rather slow/not very good?


----------



## MattsBettas

Uh, our main postal system is Canada post, and they are awful. I've lost count of the things the've killed for me and some breeder friends. I received a package from a breeder in a city three hours away, and, after I realized that it wasn't coming to the door like it should have, I ran to our mailbox in the middle of the night to find the package folded and stuffed into the box, bursting a bag, which killed one fish, and deactivating the heat pack which killed the other five. I'm still pissed about it, and the fish weren't even for me. Anyways, we can use FedEx or a different company, but they are more difficult. 

That and our transhipper runs his little monopoly and charges 5x what Americans pay. 

Anyways, rant over, but yea, it is hard and pricy to get wilds here. Splendens aren't as difficult because most breeders ship to Canada, but I would have to look one that would ship in, say, albimarginata.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Yeah it's pricey here to import fish too due to very tight quarantine restrictions and only one transhipper. I laugh at the $5 per fish Americans have to pay. God our import fee is like four times that. 

Sucks your postal service is so bad. Our postal lady is really efficient and knows me and mum by our first names now as we order so much online haha


----------



## cowboy

My lfs always orders their bettas from Thailand, Indonesia etc. I was thinking of asking them one day to get me one (way in the future) but I didn't realize they are hard to come by in Canada. Thanks Matt and littlebettafish


----------



## MattsBettas

They probably could put in a special order, but you would pay a lot for it.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Most of my wild pairs are around the $100 mark. It's why I used to cry when I found one dead on the floor.


----------



## cowboy

Here's the other one I really like but not as much as the pink one. He's a peacock something or other. Littlebettafish? How come your "scrappy" wasn't as brightly coloured as the one in the picture?


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Different lighting and the mood of the fish can change how it appears. Often the best colours on wilds are seen when they are sparring or spawning. 

That photo looks like a pretty poor quality Betta imbellis in stress colouration. Pure imbellis in display are absolutely stunning.


----------



## cowboy

Shows you how much I know lol I'm learning.


----------



## cowboy

MattsBettas said:


> Uh, our main postal system is Canada post, and they are awful. I've lost count of the things the've killed for me and some breeder friends. I received a package from a breeder in a city three hours away, and, after I realized that it wasn't coming to the door like it should have, I ran to our mailbox in the middle of the night to find the package folded and stuffed into the box, bursting a bag, which killed one fish, and deactivating the heat pack which killed the other five. I'm still pissed about it, and the fish weren't even for me. Anyways, we can use FedEx or a different company, but they are more difficult.
> 
> That and our transhipper runs his little monopoly and charges 5x what Americans pay.
> 
> Anyways, rant over, but yea, it is hard and pricy to get wilds here. Splendens aren't as difficult because most breeders ship to Canada, but I would have to look one that would ship in, say, albimarginata.



Terrible Matt sorry to hear it. Canada post yeah I better not start...


----------



## FishyFishy89

wow
in my country, FedEx has been killing our fish. Many breeders I know REFUSE to ship via FedEx and they swear by USPS.


----------



## MattsBettas

Nothing can be worse than Canada post. Lol. 

A big reason shipping in USA is usually successful is because the weather is typically much less extreme then it is here.


----------



## lilnaugrim

FedEx was fine with my fish but shipping through USPS I think is just easier, especially when we don't have many places to drop off FedEx shipments >.< at least around here, or they're just really difficult to find lol.


----------



## Catw0man

Some pretty fishies for Friday the 13th! Wow....new seller Tumpaotung has some awesome crown tails! With beautiful fish like these, betta enthusiasts might just get excited about ct's again! (I really need to learn how to put the links below each picture....sorry!)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1379495818
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1379495939
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1379496175
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1379496289
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1379496498
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1379496787
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1379497598


----------



## lilnaugrim

UGGG! That second boy, the MGCTBF! I'm pretty sure I just died there!!

I've always loved CT's but they aren't as popular in my area as HM's and Kings are, at least different colored ones. We have the regular Blue or Red ones but I like the different color combinations! And that boy just hit it right on the nail!


----------



## Catw0man

lilnaugrim said:


> UGGG! That second boy, the MGCTBF! I'm pretty sure I just died there!!
> 
> I've always loved CT's but they aren't as popular in my area as HM's and Kings are, at least different colored ones. We have the regular Blue or Red ones but I like the different color combinations! And that boy just hit it right on the nail!


I know! Isn't he gorgeous??

And here are some GIANT HMEE fishies from Arnatbetta:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1379317675
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1379317677


----------



## lilnaugrim

Looks like they've got some Halfsun too! I like the boy on the right for his colors but I like the physical shape of the body of the boy on the left more.


----------



## Catw0man

OMG!!!!! Why can't I have room and time/money for 1000 bettas??? And staff to take care of them and do water changes so I can just enjoy them? lol....here are some more beauties from 3dbetta (my favorite seller!!!!)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1379660291
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1379660061
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1379660376
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1379660612
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1379660733
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1379479434
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1379390987
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1379390710


----------



## Viva

GAAAH 3dbetta always has some of the prettiest fishies around. I know some of my females came from him, and they are so gorgeous!  Those Giant HM EE's are pretty too.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I love the 1st and last crown tails. So my drool worthy type.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh....well I guess I won't be getting that beautiful EE girl lol http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1379418221

Knew it was too good to be true that people weren't bidding >.<


----------



## Fenghuang

This guy is so freaking cute.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1379598767


----------



## Fenghuang

Koi plakats <3


----------



## Hallyx

What a beautiful fish that EE would be without those ghastly exaggerated pecs.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Hallyx said:


> What a beautiful fish that EE would be without those ghastly exaggerated pecs.


I do agree though, I like just slightly larger than normal colored pectorals; those are cute to me since I know it's still not too much of an effort to move and they are still very noticeable. I mostly wanted her for color, she has a sister but not as good looking :-/


----------



## MattsBettas

What's wrong with the pecs?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Her's aren't that bad but I was thinking about one poor girl I saw, I think she was a giant if I remember correctly and her pecs were almost the size of like 3/4's her body and she was blind >.> I felt so bad for her.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

You mean the pecs like the pectoral muscles? I don't see what's going on with those that's weird....


----------



## lilnaugrim

finnfinnfriend said:


> You mean the pecs like the pectoral muscles? I don't see what's going on with those that's weird....


Pectoral fins is what we're looking at. Dumbo/Big Ear/Elephant Ear betta's have larger than normal Pectoral fins like the girl I posted; she has nice ear's but many EE's have ear's that drag them down worse than a long finned HM boy. It makes it hard for them to swim and stuff like that, so making the "ear's" too big is bad and can be unsightly, well it's pretty to look at but you wouldn't want to carry the equivalent around all day >.<


----------



## Catw0man

Some lovely females I noticed today! Love the lipstick on the last one!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1379704290
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1379705627
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1379692777
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1379559048
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1379559911
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1379596522


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yes I saw the lipstick girl earlier this morning and thought it was so cute!!! It's perfectly shaped too! Amazing how that happens haha


----------



## MattsBettas

I've never actually seen an elephant ear who is who's ears drag them down...


----------



## Catw0man

lilnaugrim said:


> Oh....well I guess I won't be getting that beautiful EE girl lol http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1379418221
> 
> Knew it was too good to be true that people weren't bidding >.<


I can't believe your pretty EE fishie is up to $41 !!! Sorry you won't be able to get her....


----------



## lilnaugrim

MattsBettas said:


> I've never actually seen an elephant ear who is who's ears drag them down...


There was a PetCo EE that I saw who was literally being dragged down by his pectorals, it was so sad looking. Granted in a cup there's not much room to swim anyway but you could still see the effort he was putting into swimming.


----------



## Hallyx

Even if the pectorals are not so large as to drag the fish down or drastically interfere with its swimming, I personally find the aesthetics unbalanced, disproportionate and unfishlike. To my eye, there comes a point when it's just too much.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I agree that the larger pectorals throw off the whole symmetry/aesthetics of a betta.

I feel sorry most of all for HM bettas with excessively large pectorals. Most HM males seem to struggle enough with carrying their finnage once they start to get older. I can't imagine how much more effort it must take to move around when your pectorals are bigger than normal as well.


----------



## Hallyx

+1^ Re: HMs


----------



## MattsBettas

I personally feel worse for the HMs and rose tails...


----------



## finnfinnfriend

lilnaugrim said:


> Pectoral fins is what we're looking at. Dumbo/Big Ear/Elephant Ear betta's have larger than normal Pectoral fins like the girl I posted; she has nice ear's but many EE's have ear's that drag them down worse than a long finned HM boy. It makes it hard for them to swim and stuff like that, so making the "ear's" too big is bad and can be unsightly, well it's pretty to look at but you wouldn't want to carry the equivalent around all day >.<


OOH okay. Also I was looking at the wrong picture before haha. Looking at heavily finned EEs make _my_ pecs hurt :/


----------



## FishyFishy89

I agree on the larger finage fish. My double tail had quite a large finage and he just did not seem to do well with swimming.


----------



## Ezzie

I never really liked the look of EE's, to me they look... weird..
My rosetail Milton decided enough was enough of his big tail dragging him down and chomped alot of it off.. /sigh, now i have a shredded betta BUT if its happy with less tail and its not developing rot then fine with me :lol:


----------



## MattsBettas

See... Bettas can't bite their pectorals. ;-).


----------



## Fenghuang

Oh, no, I really like this VT boy. I'm actually considering bidding. >< I'm too poor.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1379678905


----------



## tilli94

:O very nice feng! Love that little dash of red on his head


----------



## Saber

He's beautiful! I love seeing unique veiltails like that.


----------



## ashleylyn

He's stunning Feng!


----------



## Catw0man

OMG!!! Look at this female crowntail!!! She already has one bid, but I'm very tempted to start a bidding war!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1379421615


----------



## Torla

Oh, she's beautiful!!


----------



## Rosencrantz32

I was wondering if she was ever going to end up on here! ^.^
She's amazing!!


----------



## Catw0man

Rosencrantz32 said:


> I was wondering if she was ever going to end up on here! ^.^
> She's amazing!!


I'm sure I would have noticed her sooner if she hadn't been incorrectly labelled as a VT in the seller's description....and since I don't usually look at the thumbnails when going through the list, I didn't even open her listing prior to today!


----------



## JayM

Catw0man said:


> OMG!!! Look at this female crowntail!!! She already has one bid, but I'm very tempted to start a bidding war!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1379421615


She is stunning. :-D


----------



## AGUILAR3

Wow, these are all beautiful fish. 

btw, are some of you actually paying $35-45 shipping and keeping them as pets?...(as apposed to breeding them)

There was a nice white HM a few weeks ago that I was eyeing with a $45 Buy-It-Now price tag. The thought of paying $40 to the transhipper on top of $50 for the fish (Betta+$5 shipping) scared the [email protected] out of me. Ive heard a few horror stories about fish arriving with half eaten tails (self inflicted due to stress)


----------



## Catw0man

AGUILAR3 said:


> Wow, these are all beautiful fish.
> 
> btw, are some of you actually paying $35-45 shipping and keeping them as pets?...(as apposed to breeding them)
> 
> There was a nice white HM a few weeks ago that I was eyeing with a $45 Buy-It-Now price tag. The thought of paying $40 to the transhipper on top of $50 for the fish (Betta+$5 shipping) scared the [email protected] out of me. Ive heard a few horror stories about fish arriving with half eaten tails (self inflicted due to stress)


Ummm....yup, I'm totally guilty of buying expensive Aquabid fish just to add to my collection and not breeding them at all. It is rather costly...lol....especially since our only Canadian transhipper charges $10 per fish. But at least I can save on shipping by picking the fish up myself since I'm close enough to the transhipper to do that.

And, yes....sadly the half-eaten tails do happen fairly frequently.


----------



## Saber

I am also guilty of it - My birthday is coming up soon so I spoiled myself by purchasing two males for the first time off of AB. (Originally it was just one male, buuuut the betta bug got me.)

I won't be breeding them, they will just be expensive and very spoiled pets. Then again, when I look at the prices for some of the salt water reef fish in pet stores, paying $30-$50 for a betta doesn't seem so bad after all.


EDIT: I have a quick question for you more experienced Aquabidders and I figured I don't need to make a whole new thread...

Regarding my two fish, I've heard from the seller, who has told me she will ship to the transshipper closest to me. However, I've sent two emails to my transshipper over the past five days inquiring about ship dates and total cost, and I have yet to hear back from them. I'm not sure what to do in this situation and I was hoping to get a bit of advice.


----------



## MattsBettas

I still think Catw0man should breed... Lol


----------



## tilli94

+1 mattsbettas, I was looking back through the closed auctions to track down my own bettas and I couldn't help but drool over a few that I'd seen she'd won.


----------



## AGUILAR3

> Currently over 100 males and females (mostly from Aquabid)


Holy @&$# catwoman, I just noticed your sig. 100+ Bettas (mostly AB) purchases? Where do you keep all these fine specimens? Picture of your fish room?


----------



## tilli94

Yes please pictures! I just stalked your albums and I haven't had my complete fix yet. More pictures!!!


----------



## Saber

Agreed!!!


----------



## Catw0man

LOL....I guess I do need to update my picture albums....that 100 picture limit makes it difficult for me!

@Saber: who is your transhipper and when is the ship date? Sometimes they have a phone number as well as email. Hopefully you will get a response soon....sometimes it does take more than one message, unfortunately. Rest assured, the transhipper will definitely contact you when your fish arrive! All your contact info will be on the label of each fish.


----------



## Hallyx

Linda took really good care of me the one time I bought off AB, and a pleasure to deal with. Somebody here has her contact info. It really doesn't matter how far the transhipper sends the package. It's an overnight flight almost anywhere in the states.


----------



## WhitneyLin

Im browsing aquabid because im a glutton for punishment. Also im trying to temp my mother into another betta. lol










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1379966075

I love the white/platinum ones. 










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1380025344

Holy big fins. I know it says Big Dumbo Ears, but arent those a little extreme? I dont think i've seen any that big before.










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1379730944

I love the all black too! I havent seen very many all black. 












http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1379677744

Who am I kidding, I just love them all. *drools* 











http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1379666889

Now thats something I havent seen before...


----------



## gabrielle09

My new baby from aquabid... She looks so small in the picture I can't wait until she arrives.


----------



## FishyFishy89

ooohhh, koi betta. I've never(or haven't in a LONG time?) seen one


----------



## Saber

I almost want to buy that beautiful koi boy, but I feel like he would be much better in the hands of a breeder. I'm sure there is someone out there who would like to replicate his colors.


----------



## Catw0man

Here's a near twin of that other female HMPKEE that sold for over $40....starting at only $15.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1379678261


----------



## logisticsguy

Im looking for a giant boy. What do you folks think of this guy?

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1379577002


----------



## lilnaugrim

Sirinutbettafarm they never disappoint! She's so gorgeous!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1379752220


----------



## MattsBettas

CJ that boy is awesome. Beside the slightly excessive rays (how many do your girls have?), I would say he's perfect.


----------



## logisticsguy

MattsBettas said:


> CJ that boy is awesome. Beside the slightly excessive rays (how many do your girls have?), I would say he's perfect.


Thanks for the input Matt. I like him a lot so Ive put in a bid. He does have slightly excessive rays but a nice match for my girls in many ways. Not sure what the ray count is for my girls lol I should pay more attention. Lucky giant boy if I get him as he will be put to work shortly after he gets here


----------



## Catw0man

logisticsguy said:


> Thanks for the input Matt. I like him a lot so Ive put in a bid. He does have slightly excessive rays but a nice match for my girls in many ways. Not sure what the ray count is for my girls lol I should pay more attention. Lucky giant boy if I get him as he will be put to work shortly after he gets here


He's beautiful! Good luck on getting him!


----------



## MattsBettas

How big is he?


----------



## Deanna01

Okay. This is hands-down the creepiest betta I have ever seen. Can someone tell me what on earth is up with him? http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1379866135


----------



## Catw0man

Wow....I've seen that "balloon" look on white crown tails before, but not on a blue....and this one seems quite extreme. And, maybe it's just the angle, but his mouth area looks weird....dunno, Deanna! You could always buy him....lol....then you'd be able to see him up close and personal!


----------



## Deanna01

<shudder> I don't think I could sleep with that fish in my house!


----------



## tmh9187

Beautiful.


----------



## Catw0man

Deanna01 said:


> <shudder> I don't think I could sleep with that fish in my house!


I guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder....lol....I love the regular crown tails, but I know some people don't. Maybe this balloon look is the next "big thing" in bettas?

I confess I just had to bid on this HM...I hope he really IS the colors in his picture !

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1380104731


----------



## MattsBettas

3D might as well bag them and ship them to you strait out of the spawn tank (or pond or whatever the Thai use). Lol.


----------



## Catw0man

MattsBettas said:


> 3D might as well bag them and ship them to you strait out of the spawn tank (or pond or whatever the Thai use). Lol.


I know, right? He just consistently has interesting and beautiful fish and he's so nice! He told me in an email that he joined this forum, but I don't think he's posted that I know of...I'm sure the language barrier is somewhat intimidating, especially at first.


----------



## Tony2632

Just reminds me of a J rock goth betta


----------



## Elsewhere

I've always drooled over AB and wanted to post hundreds of pictures, but now I finally am. And I get to post a picture of a fish that I'll be getting!

I'm considering the name "Orchid" for her  Totally open to names, haha!

I'd like to give a shout out to Catw0man for being AMAZING and helping me buy her for me so I can actually get her!


----------



## Fenghuang

Woot! Yay, Catwoman!

I would love to have these two as a pair. Sigh.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1379945700
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1379596522


----------



## tilli94

Uuumm please tell me that price is a typo on that females price


----------



## Chard56

I hope they accidently put one too many zeros and it's supposed to be $101 not $1001


----------



## Catw0man

Chard56 said:


> I hope they accidently put one too many zeros and it's supposed to be $101 not $1001


Yeah....gotta be something wrong there! LOL...and I was the first bidder on her too! But I won't be trying to outbid that price!

@Elsewhere: No problem! Glad to help!


----------



## tilli94

Lol I don't think I blame you catw0man


----------



## WhitneyLin

So, im thinking i'll be getting a second tank and supplies for christmas. I'm thinking about getting an aquabid fish. Can anyone tell me who they have found to be reliable/good to buy from? Or sellers to stay away from?


----------



## Catw0man

WhitneyLin said:


> So, im thinking i'll be getting a second tank and supplies for christmas. I'm thinking about getting an aquabid fish. Can anyone tell me who they have found to be reliable/good to buy from? Or sellers to stay away from?


You've come to the right place! lol....I've bought from darn near every breeder on Aquabid it seems like. My all-time favorite seller is 3dbettas....he's got some really gorgeous and sometimes quite unusual males and females up for auction. I've bought many, many fish from him and he's always been amazingly friendly and customer service oriented. My avatar fish is one of the first fish I bought from him and he's still going strong 8 months later.

Other breeders I have bought from include Phusit, FarmFish66, Patsayawan, Chaba, Aquastar71, Banleangbettas, Taebetta, TTbetta, Elegantbettas, Greatbetta.


----------



## tilli94

I've bought from phusit and I like him!


----------



## Marlow

Endless amounts of lovley fish on AB  I reallyreally want some girls from there..but it's intimidating and i'm nervous eee @[email protected]


----------



## peachii

logisticsguy said:


> Thanks for the input Matt. I like him a lot so Ive put in a bid. He does have slightly excessive rays but a nice match for my girls in many ways. Not sure what the ray count is for my girls lol I should pay more attention. Lucky giant boy if I get him as he will be put to work shortly after he gets here


He's beautiful, look forward to seeing the spawn from that.


----------



## WhitneyLin

Catw0man said:


> You've come to the right place! lol....I've bought from darn near every breeder on Aquabid it seems like. My all-time favorite seller is 3dbettas....he's got some really gorgeous and sometimes quite unusual males and females up for auction. I've bought many, many fish from him and he's always been amazingly friendly and customer service oriented. My avatar fish is one of the first fish I bought from him and he's still going strong 8 months later.
> 
> Other breeders I have bought from include Phusit, FarmFish66, Patsayawan, Chaba, Aquastar71, Banleangbettas, Taebetta, TTbetta, Elegantbettas, Greatbetta.



Lol! You have a lot of fish. I drooled over your albums.  I've seen some of 3dbettas fish. They were all really beautiful. Im a little worried about shipping long distances. Especially since its so cold here if I get a new fish for christmas. 

Has anybody ever bought from Jimxiong5749? They are actually in the same state and i've liked a couple of the bettas they have sold.


----------



## tilli94

logisticsguy said:


> Im looking for a giant boy. What do you folks think of this guy?
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1379577002


I really like the color of that boy! Then again when have I ever seen a betta I didn't like lol. He also has some lipstick and I love that :-D


----------



## tilli94

Deanna01 said:


> Okay. This is hands-down the creepiest betta I have ever seen. Can someone tell me what on earth is up with him? http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1379866135


He is creepy but hes wierdly interesting, one of those "so ugly it's cute" fish. I've never heard the term "balloon" fish but I saw another one on another website. I wonder how they're bred? 
http://www.bettas-jimsonnier.com/genetics6.htm
View attachment 210682


----------



## JustinieBeanie

tilli94 said:


> He is creepy but hes wierdly interesting, one of those "so ugly it's cute" fish. I've never heard the term "balloon" fish but I saw another one on another website. I wonder how they're bred?


I totally agree, I think he's interesting looking, as is the one in the pic you posted. If the photo was at a better angle and of a better quality maybe he'd look better...or worse lol! 
I had heard the term before, but I'm not sure what it's referring to- bettas with "balloon" bodies, or bettas like the pic you posted that are crowntail types with excessive finnage between the rays of the tail, creating webbing sacks that look like little "ballooned" areas?


----------



## tilli94

HHHHMM. So it wouldn't be good to breed them, right? You'd just breed a male with excessive rays to a female with excessive rays? How are bettas with excessive rays bred? What the maximum amount of rays a CT can have


----------



## Catw0man

Marlow said:


> Endless amounts of lovley fish on AB  I reallyreally want some girls from there..but it's intimidating and i'm nervous eee @[email protected]


Yay! Another Canadian! I was terrified the first time I bought some Aquabid fishies....the whole process seemed so complicated! But it's really pretty easy once you get that first purchase under your belt....and we can talk you through it, of course!

@ WhitneyLin: I haven't bought from Jimxiong5749 simply because he ships only within the U.S., but check out the feedback in Aquabid and see what buyers have said. I don't know if he's a breeder or just reselling fish he imported in bulk from Thailand or wherever.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

tilli94 said:


> He is creepy but hes wierdly interesting, one of those "so ugly it's cute" fish. I've never heard the term "balloon" fish but I saw another one on another website. I wonder how they're bred?
> http://www.bettas-jimsonnier.com/genetics6.htm
> View attachment 210682


reminds me of a HM and CT breed...but not hat far into it...not sure how correct I am, though.


----------



## tilli94

I think that would make him a halfsun then right? Then you'd breed a hm with excessive rays to a ct with excessive rays


----------



## JayM

Our Sebastian looks similar to that, this is him:










His 'balloons' aren't quite as big & we've just bred him to our CT Dory, this girl:










Will be interesting to see how the tails turn out.

ETA. He is a Thailand import, not sure who from as we got him from a LFS.


----------



## Chard56

tilli94 said:


> HHHHMM. So it wouldn't be good to breed them, right? You'd just breed a male with excessive rays to a female with excessive rays? How are bettas with excessive rays bred? What the maximum amount of rays a CT can have


 I breed 8 ray CTs and have seen a 16 ray. He looked like a Halfmoon that someone cut fringe in the outer 1/3rd of his caudal fin.


----------



## tilli94

JayM said:


> Our Sebastian looks similar to that, this is him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His 'balloons' aren't quite as big & we've just bred him to our CT Dory, this girl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be interesting to see how the tails turn out.
> 
> ETA. He is a Thailand import, not sure who from as we got him from a LFS.


Please sign me up for a baby or two! Your Sebastian is beautiful. And dory is an absolute doll!


----------



## tilli94

Chard56 said:


> I breed 8 ray CTs and have seen a 16 ray. He looked like a Halfmoon that someone cut fringe in the outer 1/3rd of his caudal fin.


He does, but from what I gather they're unaltered. They're just bred like that. The more I look at them the more I'm intrigued.


----------



## JayM

tilli94 said:


> Please sign me up for a baby or two! Your Sebastian is beautiful. And dory is an absolute doll!


Thank you tilli. He's a marble too. :-D I'm in Australia & only got 5 babies this time. :-(


----------



## tilli94

JayM said:


> Thank you tilli. He's a marble too. :-D I'm in Australia & only got 5 babies this time. :-(


Noooo!!! That's it, I'm moving! All the beautiful fish are in other countries. I'm not sure i can deal with huntsman spiders though. I have enough problems with thousand leggers! Probably should have asked if any ended up with the balloons before freaking out lol. So, any balloons?


----------



## JayM

LOL would you believe I'm allergic to huntsman spiders! They keep to themselves but when I put my hand in the peg bucket, it didn't like it. 
Babys are only 11 days old so no idea as yet. 









I've nicknamed this one Marilyn as this is the only pale one, all the others are darker.


----------



## lilnaugrim

WhitneyLin said:


> Has anybody ever bought from Jimxiong5749? They are actually in the same state and i've liked a couple of the bettas they have sold.


I actually have and he's nice enough but takes a little while to get back to you. I should be getting my fish in today!


----------



## WhitneyLin

lilnaugrim said:


> I actually have and he's nice enough but takes a little while to get back to you. I should be getting my fish in today!



 great! I'd have to contact him before hand as I live really close, like an hour and a half drive. I wonder if I could just meet him somewhere and pick up a fish if I decide to get one at christmas. I dont want to have to ship in the cold wisconsin winter if I dont have to. I guess i'll really worry about it when im closer to getting the new tank. 

But at least he's nice. Thats a relief.

What kind of betta did you get? *is nosy*


----------



## logisticsguy

Catw0man said:


> He's beautiful! Good luck on getting him!


Yay! I got him. He is paid for and will be on the next shipment. Happy, happy, happy! Giants can sometimes look a little bland color wise. Too much rays but as close to perfect for my giant girls that ive been able to find after a somewhat exhaustive search.


----------



## Catw0man

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Marlow

Catw0man said:


> Yay! Another Canadian! I was terrified the first time I bought some Aquabid fishies....the whole process seemed so complicated! But it's really pretty easy once you get that first purchase under your belt....and we can talk you through it, of course!
> 
> @ WhitneyLin: I haven't bought from Jimxiong5749 simply because he ships only within the U.S., but check out the feedback in Aquabid and see what buyers have said. I don't know if he's a breeder or just reselling fish he imported in bulk from Thailand or wherever.


Yes, we are rare it seems! :bluelaugh: I would love the help ^-^


----------



## FishyFishy89

Love his blue lips xD


----------



## tilli94

I'm in love!: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1380223056
View attachment 211018

And I think she has lipstick!!!


----------



## Marlow

so pretty urgg ;__;


----------



## Catw0man

Ok, is this fish REALLY this color? Starting bid is set at $50 and the BIN is $100....so....maybe?

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1379926426


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, doesn't look edited to me Catw0man!


----------



## WhitneyLin

That fish... *drools* wow.


----------



## Torla

Oh my lanta...I think I'm in love.


----------



## LadyKeiva

Hopefully our newest addition.


----------



## popcorndeer

please dont buy or bid for this pair i kind of want them and its only $70 to get them here thanks


----------



## WhitneyLin

Found some more to drool over:









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1379786414

She's kind of pretty. 










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1379743201

Im getting really fond of orange bettas. 









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1379827605

And has someone posted him yet? If yes, hes gorgeous enough to warrant a repost. 









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1380289762









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1380273672

So if you couldnt tell, I have nothing better to do right now than to fantasize on aquabid. lol


----------



## Saber

Ooooh, the last one is so cool!


----------



## lilnaugrim

popcorndeer said:


> please dont buy or bid for this pair i kind of want them and its only $70 to get them here thanks


I must inquire, do you have the proper tank and water requirements for those fish? They are not that easy to keep. They aren't normal Betta's you can just get in the store. (obvious by the pricing I know haha)


----------



## popcorndeer

lilnaugrim said:


> I must inquire, do you have the proper tank and water requirements for those fish? They are not that easy to keep. They aren't normal Betta's you can just get in the store. (obvious by the pricing I know haha)


yes i do i went out to the store and bought a 30gal and heaters and stuff and bought some stuff form a betta website like plants and i found a book about that kind of bettas and other wild ones so hopefuly i can get the the 2 bettas:-D


----------



## Elsewhere

I am so in love. And incredibly tempted at the low price of $20... But no. I must resist. I stared at him for literally ten minutes, considering the consequences. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1380240183


----------



## Marlow

It's so hard not to want like..20 or so at once.. 








hnnnggg ;3;


----------



## Elsewhere

Uuuuugh Marlow, no! He looks too much like the one I want! Ermf, if only I didn't have to fix my cat!


----------



## helms97

I need to got to Thailand and take home every betta i find! lol! i love her colors!
http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettasct1379856339.jpg
View attachment 212058


Im tempted to get a few wilds for a 29 gallon but i cant at the moment http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettas&1380050201
View attachment 212066


----------



## Hallyx

Wetspot's wilds always seem to lack color and conformation...at least, to my eye. When you're ready to get into wilds, contact Setsuna on this forum. He has everything and knows how keep them. In the mean time, find the Wild Betta thread and get some background. LittleBettaFish's wild fish breeding thread is also famous around here.

Happy anniversary, Helms.


----------



## helms97

Hallyx said:


> Wetspot's wilds always seem to lack color and conformation...at least, to my eye.
> 
> Happy anniversary, Helms.


I totally agree.. i knew they aren't the best looking but i thought the price was pretty good so i got curious.. im going to go stock threads.. lol! and thanks! i didnt even realize that its been two years on the forum!


----------



## Fenghuang

Her colour looks messy and she doesn't have even fins; yet, somehow, I like her...

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1380104949


----------



## MattsBettas

I guarantee you wetspot's fish will look ten times better with proper care/tank/water params/food. Wilds tend to look... Not so awesome... In petstores.


----------



## Hallyx

If they're not getting proper care/tank/water/food, are they as healthy as they could be?

It's frustrating for me because I could get Wetspot to ship overnight ground to me very inexpensively. But I haven't seen anything there that interests me.

By comparison, the one wild I bought from Thailand looked pretty good for a fish that had been living in a whiskey bottle. LoL


----------



## MattsBettas

Wilds always look better in a properly designed tank. Talk to LittleBettaFish, she can attest to that. I wouldn't assume that that fish wetspot sells will look like that permanently... You could do a google search on any of the wilds they sell to get a better idea of what they should look like.

The Thai know what they are doing and have the right water, food, etc.


----------



## tilli94

I'm really liking his orange spots. This sellers got some awesome fish! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1380063457
View attachment 212298


----------



## helms97

ok thanks @mattsbettas.. ive got to do more research on them if i want them to look good in my tanks haha! i wil have some one day though!


----------



## Mo

Thought I'd share some pics of my new AB fish since I'm so exited to him them

Some new fish I got


----------



## MattsBettas

Who are they from, Mo?


----------



## Mo

Jim xiong


----------



## FishyFishy89

For WetSpot, I believe I got my smokey and marble angels. They arrived in good condition and are doing excellently in my 75 gallon.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Yeah I believe the quality and health of Wetspot's wild bettas is good as I know someone who has purchased her wilds through them in the past. I also think those AB photos are just mostly stock photos of fish where they snap one and then just re-use it for every advert selling that particular species. 

Heck, I could go take a photo of my nicest looking wild betta and have it come out looking like the imbellis on the previous page. They can go from beautifully coloured up, to clamped and striped in a matter of seconds.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Really, any fish can as well. My smokey was so clamped during acclimation. But opened up the second he went into the QT


----------



## Catw0man

Oh my.....


----------



## AGUILAR3

MattsBettas said:


> Wilds always look better in a properly designed tank.


I agree 100%


IMO, wilds look best in blackwater setups littered with branches and IAL's


----------



## Marlow

Haha those colours *-*

Hm, i've been meaning to ask..Who is the best to buy from on AB? I'll be looking for mostly females, HMPKs or HMs.


----------



## tilli94

These are all my AB fishes, some i have,a few will be here this week. Cant wait to see some of these!! :-D 
From Phusit (awesome seller! even with the little bit of a language barrier he managed to find me three fish that i absolutely adore (and some i loathe myself for not getting) if you want something he doesn't have listed, email him hes great to work with!)
View attachment 212554

View attachment 212562

View attachment 212570

View attachment 212578

I was devestated to hear this boy died in shipping 
View attachment 212586

From Somsak (also love this seller, got an amazing price for these two)
The Female
View attachment 212602

The Male
View attachment 212594

And Two girls i got a few months ago, cant remember the seller but theyre gorgeous in person and such character!!
View attachment 212618

View attachment 212610


----------



## JayM

tilli94 said:


> These are all my AB fishes, some i have,a few will be here this week. Cant wait to see some of these!! :-D
> From Phusit (awesome seller! even with the little bit of a language barrier he managed to find me three fish that i absolutely adore (and some i loathe myself for not getting) if you want something he doesn't have listed, email him hes great to work with!)
> View attachment 212554
> 
> View attachment 212562
> 
> View attachment 212570
> 
> View attachment 212578
> 
> I was devestated to hear this boy died in shipping
> View attachment 212586
> 
> From Somsak (also love this seller, got an amazing price for these two)
> The Female
> View attachment 212602
> 
> The Male
> View attachment 212594
> 
> And Two girls i got a few months ago, cant remember the seller but theyre gorgeous in person and such character!!
> View attachment 212618
> 
> View attachment 212610


Gorgeous, especially love the grey pair.


----------



## Marlow

Beautiful fish ^^


----------



## tilli94

Thanks, I'm dying to see them! Sorry for clogging up the thread. I love the dal girls lipstick.


----------



## Catw0man

Marlow said:


> Haha those colours *-*
> 
> Hm, i've been meaning to ask..Who is the best to buy from on AB? I'll be looking for mostly females, HMPKs or HMs.


There are many good sellers on Aquabid! The language barrier is always a bit of a problem, if you're trying to communicate about something specific. As I've said many times, Siwat Wannaweak of 3dbettas is my favorite seller....he has some gorgeous fish (females, HMPKs and HMs) and will take the time to talk with you and even email extra pictures of fish if you're looking for something specific that he doesn't currently have listed.

Other sellers I've had good experiences with include Phusit, Patsayawan, Ttbetta, ElegantBetta, etc.

And, of course, it also depends on what colors you're looking for as well....certain sellers have really great lines going in certain colors, like reds (Banleangbettas) or black-headed royal or steel blue (Patsayawan), for example.


----------



## Fenghuang

How gorgeous...

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1380182779


----------



## Fenghuang

She is so pretty! And only $15...

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1379887864


----------



## LittleBettaFish

This male is nice, but the price is definitely not (he is $150)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettas&1379939645


----------



## MattsBettas

LBF, do you have a link?


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Just edited it in then. Realised I had left the price/link out.


----------



## MattsBettas

I just went and found it lol. 150 bucks... No. Just no.


----------



## MattsBettas

Wow... 50$ for a trio of macs... Any Americans interested in the species, now is your time... Just don't run up the bid this early. http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettas&1380460261

And this- http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1379914213


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Lol a bum eye from jumping. Sounds familiar *glaring at you Mr unimaculata male*

Photo is not great, but I love this species and I actually have one male uberis from this seller. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettas&1379945440


----------



## AnimalLov3

I found this guy why looking around Aquabid. 

I have a habit for falling in love with the Cories and Loaches though X'D

He is a Cross Ray Black Copper CT.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1379905063


----------



## Marlow

Urg, I want her so badly..But I must wait .___.


----------



## Hallyx

Hah! 

$150 for a fish you'll hardly ever see--- if, as I understand, Mahachai are a shy as Smarigdina.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I think it all depends on the individual fish. I rarely see my female stiktos, but my male will follow my finger around and is happy to build his nest right up against the front glass of the tank. 

Skyewillow from here seems to have quite a friendly pair of mahachai.


----------



## Fenghuang

His tail reminds me of the sky.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1380103373


----------



## FishyFishy89

I would totally name him Sky xD


----------



## snowflake311

Omg I think I might have to buy this guy. His color is amazing his tail fin needs some work but omg if this color is for real I am in love.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1380458097


----------



## JayM

He's beautiful snowflake..


----------



## Catw0man

snowflake311 said:


> Omg I think I might have to buy this guy. His color is amazing his tail fin needs some work but omg if this color is for real I am in love.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1380458097


You should totally get him! As I've mentioned previously, Ttbetta has these incredible fish with a real "frosted" look that no other breeder is producing (from what I've seen listed...and I tend to haunt Aquabid a teensy bit...lol).

Here's the pic of the HMPK you liked, plus a couple of others by Ttbetta:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1380458097
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1380240331
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1380244254


----------



## snowflake311

I might do it and wait till last minute to pull the trigger. He is so awesome my mouth dropped when I first saw him. I would want to breed him to a big ear platinum female just need to find the right one. I have got the breeders bug. 

Sarah



Catw0man said:


> You should totally get him! As I've mentioned previously, Ttbetta has these incredible fish with a real "frosted" look that no other breeder is producing (from what I've seen listed...and I tend to haunt Aquabid a teensy bit...lol).
> 
> Here's the pic of the HMPK you liked, plus a couple of others by Ttbetta:
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1380458097
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1380240331
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1380244254


----------



## snowflake311

How about this female for that silver blue male

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1380284403


----------



## Janan

Gorgeous girl, snowflake!!!


----------



## Catw0man

snowflake311 said:


> How about this female for that silver blue male
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1380284403


She looks great to me, but I'm no expert on form or genetics....so I wouldn't even try to predict what you might get...lol. Maybe you could also ask Ttbetta to send you some pics of females....get one with that same "frosted" look?


----------



## Fenghuang

This guy is quite pretty.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1380331147


----------



## Saber

This guy is just beautiful. I'm so tempted, but he's a bit steep for me atm, and I'm sure there is someone out there who would love to breed him. He has 2 stunning siblings, also.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1380304001


----------



## bambijarvis

Fell in love this this guy. o3o


Also, I have a thing for black butterflies:


----------



## beautiful Betta

this would be the boy I would purchase if I was ready to house another fish.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh wow bambijarvis, that black butterfly is amazing!! I love how clean he looks!


----------



## lilnaugrim

For some reason this boy, I just can't stop looking at him! He's gorgeous!
I really wish I had my student loan money already >.<

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1380719700


----------



## beautiful Betta

he's nice, I love pinks and purples and the ice blue and green colours.


----------



## JelloBetta

His tail is so long and elegant! I'd buy that fish if I were you.


----------



## Fenghuang

Lilninja: I love his tail! 

This girl is nice.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1380493186


----------



## Fenghuang

*drools* This one <3

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1380493673


----------



## MattsBettas

Love that long body.


----------



## Fenghuang

So do I! I think this one is my favourite by that seller.


----------



## Viva

O_O That one is so unique...love the striped dorsal


----------



## Fenghuang

Deanna just bought her! ^^ Congratulations, Deanna!

Okay. Seriously. I _NEED_ this guy.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1380556397


----------



## Fenghuang

And this one is nice.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1380505650


----------



## ashleylyn

Feng, I think we need to be breeding partners. I approve of your taste. :lol:


----------



## Fenghuang

Heh, thank you. 

Woah, you're actually from New Jersey? So have I!

Love the fins on this girl... And the pattern on the other! (Sigh, the forum isn't letting me do multiple attachment for some reason.)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1380619144

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1380473579


----------



## ashleylyn

Yep, I'm from Central NJ! Around the Six Flags area. 

I'm kind of in love with this boy... More like, I *really* want this fish!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1380449219









Or this one. Let me just get a mop for my drool.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1380618329


----------



## veggiegirl

OMG ashleylyn That boy in the top pic is AMAZING!


----------



## ashleylyn

veggiegirl said:


> OMG ashleylyn That boy in the top pic is AMAZING!


Isn't he?! And his buy it now price is only $17. If someone here buys him, I'm totally buying some of his babies!


----------



## veggiegirl

WOW $17 thats giving him away!!!!!!! My cheapest HMPK was like $45! and the others were over $100.............


----------



## Chachi

Wow, that top one is amazing!!


----------



## Starchild21

There is a breeder in Port Macquarie in Australia, I'm actually in love with this fish :-D
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1380631528
How beautiful is he!


----------



## Elsewhere

Wow, he almost looks like one of my boys, just much prettier :O


----------



## bambijarvis

His auction end in a few hours but I don't have any money until after the first. ;c
---------------
I don't like the shorter body, but here is another from the same seller:









both are $16 currently, $25 BIN


----------



## Fenghuang

Look at these two cuties!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1380899043









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1380898995


----------



## tilli94

How about this guy? http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1380685419
View attachment 217609


----------



## tilli94

And this boy is killing me! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1380505650
View attachment 217625


----------



## Saber

LOVE the first guy you posted, tilli!


This is my new guy on his way to me from elegantbetta.


----------



## Chachi

Gorgeous!!


----------



## tilli94

Saber that boy is stunning!


----------



## Saber

Thanks! I'm so excited to get him. He's probably the last fish I will purchase until next year, as its going to be getting very cold soon and I don't like the idea of shipping fish at those temperatures. I know they can offer heat packs, but I'm still paranoid.


----------



## tilli94

I don't blame you. Makes me paranoid too. Are you planning to spawn him


----------



## Saber

I would love to breed, but I simply don't have the resources to do so right now. He is going to be a very spoiled pet. I'm just completing my first divided tank and 45g(both NPT), but I think a breeding set up will be my project for next summer. =)


----------



## tilli94

:-D can't wait to see more pics of him!


----------



## logisticsguy

Saber said:


> LOVE the first guy you posted, tilli!
> 
> 
> This is my new guy on his way to me from elegantbetta.


I have purchased fish from elegantbetta and love them. Top notch breeder imo.


----------



## Fenghuang

That guy is gorgeous. Love that blue!



This one is so cool.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1380638835


----------



## tilli94

Omg I saw him earlier feng I almost died lol


----------



## Fenghuang

I know, right? I never seen that pattern on an HM before.


----------



## tilli94

This girls cute
View attachment 217866

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1381038299


----------



## tilli94

Really like the yellow on her.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1380989409
View attachment 217874


----------



## Saber

Oh gosh, Feng and tilli, all of them are so beautiful. Want! The second girl reminds me of a platy with those colors.


----------



## tilli94

That male is just gorgeous feng I love him the red leans towards an almost salmon color!


----------



## BlueInkFish

OMG I WANT THIS MALE SOOOO BAD! I would cuddle and play and spoil and play and spoil and cuddle *cough* i mean I REALLY WANT HIM! the good thing is that i dont have to pay shipping from transhipper to me because i can drive to my transhipper so thats a reduce of money for me (thats how i got my male from AB) I REALLY WANT HIM I HAVE TO GET HIM!


----------



## PetMania

Whoa, that guy is H-A-N-D-S-O-M!! *cough *cough Que finger wave LOL


----------



## BlueInkFish

IKR he will be my dream betta to buy .. that is until i find another one!


----------



## PetMania

Haha, lol


----------



## BlueInkFish

=D


----------



## PetMania

You guys are lucky that you can afford to buy AB pets  I on the other hand have to save for my betta rescue. I "have" to chip in on electric and water bills.


----------



## BlueInkFish

maybe you can check in the classified section and see if anyone has a betta from AB and look for a reasonable price..? what city in South Cal do you live in i used to live there for like about 8 years but moved up north just last year


----------



## BlueInkFish

btw how do you rescue betta's never really understood "how you do it"


----------



## PetMania

I think I have a thread on how to understand betta rescues

yeah, I do: 
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=232666

You can PM me if you need more info on that


----------



## Janan

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1380770011

Gorgeous!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Janan said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1380770011
> 
> Gorgeous!


Oh so nice and clean and crisp! and expensive! holy crud that's a lot of bids!


----------



## veggiegirl

Aren't bettas just perfect........endless colour combos and all those fin types, we are all so spoilt for choice!


----------



## PetMania

veggiegirl said:


> Aren't bettas just perfect........endless colour combos and all those fin types, we are all so spoilt for choice!


 I agree 150.678% all the way!


----------



## veggiegirl

and as if that wasn't enough.......such amazing personalities!!!! Sometimes I swear I just get up in the morning and when I feed my fish I just think God I am Lucky. I feel weird for it but seriously though where would we be without them!!!


----------



## PetMania

we would all be sittin' at home eatin' potatoe chips wonderin' what to do when we are bored.....oh wait, I still do that LOL


----------



## veggiegirl

LOL wish I had time to be bored!!!!!


----------



## BlueInkFish

XD thats most of the days of my life


----------



## veggiegirl

only one way to cure that..............MORE BETTAS!!!!!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Right on!


----------



## Saber

Is it just me, or does this girl look like she has Ich?

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1380702003


----------



## Rosencrantz32

I was wondering the same thing Saber....


----------



## tilli94

I thought it was her pattern because that same seller has more with that same look. Like this boy
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1380805803
View attachment 218242


----------



## PetMania

They do look like they have ick.


----------



## Chachi

It does kinda look like it....Hmmm....


----------



## veggiegirl

Yep either Ich in the earlier stages or velvet. I saw some fish on AB a few weeks ago that looked the same.......maybe it was the same seller........fish could be suffering a wide spread outbreak.


----------



## PetMania

That is not good. I can't buy on AB anyway, but still.


----------



## Saber

Not good to be selling fishes with ich! I hope they can treat it soon.


----------



## veggiegirl

You can see it so clearly in the photos, it is a wonder that they would list the fish and risk a bad name.............you would think that they would have to have noticed if they aren't medicating they must be losing fish and if they are.......well they certainly shouldn't be trying to sell.


----------



## Chard56

Yes that does look like velvet. I had to move all Bettas away from my bedroom door when I had kids at home. With them running in and out and leaving the door open everything within three feet of the door was libel to get velvet. I miss having kids around but I don't have to worry about velvet anymore.


----------



## MattsBettas

My first thought was water spots, actually.


----------



## veggiegirl

Looking at the females face you can see gold dusting


----------



## Bucknc1

Found this fish on ebay not AB, but I really like the colors, thinking about getting him. What do you all think.

View attachment 218306


----------



## veggiegirl

Beautiful coloured boy, I always love blue and yellow or blue and orange colour combos.


----------



## Fenghuang

Look at this boy.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1380796363


----------



## Fenghuang

And this one too. I can't get over those fins!

www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1380849848

These two are stunning too, but I still can't get the multiple attachment to work. ):

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1381014524
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1381014770


----------



## Bucknc1

Looks almost camo. Maybe it can be marketed as "Duck Dynasty" and charge more for it.


----------



## veggiegirl

I see quite a few betta colours advertised as 'Monster" or "Tiger" on AB lately and they are always the most amazing colour combos I want one!!!!


----------



## tilli94

You're killing me feng!!!


----------



## AGUILAR3

Fenghuang said:


> These two are stunning too
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1381014524
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1381014770


I'm subscribed to his channel and wake up to his videos every few days. Unbelievable bettas coming from this seller


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwoEZPz9x5OQuX8mr66t0nQ


----------



## JayM

I am loving the CTPK. :-D

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1380800244


----------



## Deanna01

This guy is such a stunner. He has a $50 bid already, though....

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1380816290


----------



## lilnaugrim

Deanna01 said:


> This guy is such a stunner. He has a $50 bid already, though....
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1380816290


Awww he looks like my girl, Lynx's brother! Same seller I believe! So could be a nephew perhaps ^_^ I love the clear color on him though


----------



## helms97

ive never seen a fish like him^^ 

and uugh i want this guy sososossoso bad.. i love giants.. and i love double tails.. hes perfect!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1381321370


----------



## BlueInkFish

can someone look for a hm rosetail that is bi color on AB i cant find good ones im gonna keep him as a pet the color i really want is white body and orange fins (bicolor)


----------



## animallover4lyfe

Hehehe I just bought him. I HAD too!:-D


----------



## PetMania

Wow, he's a beauty, animallover


----------



## lilnaugrim

litelboyblu said:


> can someone look for a hm rosetail that is bi color on AB i cant find good ones im gonna keep him as a pet the color i really want is white body and orange fins (bicolor)


None of them are exactly rosetails but they are HM's bi-color orange dragons!

This boy is probably closest to being RTHM and beautiful colors!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1380734408









Tail on the shorter side but cleaner and clearer colors
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1380796066









Nice all around I think 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1380816317









I would either get this boy or the first one ^_^ unless you didn't want dragon's
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1380848410


----------



## tilli94

Why did phusit post this guy after my last shipment  
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1381176455
View attachment 218842


----------



## BlueInkFish

Omg!


----------



## BlueInkFish

I love the 3rd and 1st one! Here is one ive been spying on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlueInkFish

the one i posted i love his white!
and orange but i was looking for a rosetail just for the fun to experience one if not i might get one of the hm's


----------



## animallover4lyfe

PetMania said:


> Wow, he's a beauty, animallover


I know!!!!! I had to have him no matter what price lol


----------



## FishyFishy89

love the 3rd orange bi-color


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

animallover4lyfe said:


> Hehehe I just bought him. I HAD too!:-D


He's beautiful, like a rainbow! What's a betta like that cost - I'm assuming you did buy it now?


----------



## animallover4lyfe

SorcerersApprentice said:


> He's beautiful, like a rainbow! What's a betta like that cost - I'm assuming you did buy it now?


Yep i had too. Iv gotten better about not impulse buying but im sorry i saw him and didnt care what it cost ... He was $50 :0


----------



## Hail0788

Man i haven't been on AB in so long! What beautiful bettas.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

animallover4lyfe said:


> Yep i had too. Iv gotten better about not impulse buying but im sorry i saw him and didnt care what it cost ... He was $50 :0


Haha, I don't blame you! He's gorgeous.


----------



## BlueInkFish

OMG!!!! look at her i want her to be in a sorrority tank!


----------



## helms97

litelboyblu said:


> OMG!!!! look at her i want her to be in a sorrority tank!


shes really pretty!


----------



## tilli94

I want!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-betta-...350888819092?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item51b29a7994
View attachment 219250


----------



## PetMania

I want, too!


----------



## tilli94

Omg $50 though! He may just be worth it anyway, especially not paying import prices.


----------



## tilli94

I would spawn this guy with my little black dal girl!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Thai-Import...261298387245?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item3cd698f92d
View attachment 219322


----------



## Niece

Fenghuang said:


> Look at this boy.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1380796363


 
Reminds me of BeetleJuice...


----------



## Deanna01

In case anyone's looking for a cello HMPK male. Damn.... I don't think I've ever seen one so clear.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1380907786


----------



## BlueInkFish

*mouth drops wide open*


----------



## TheTrojanBetta

That cellophane looks so much like my Penelope! Different tail and of course he's a male, but the color is spot on.


----------



## StickyOpalescence

Oh my gosh! That Turqoise and Yellow one is GEORGEOUS! If i had the money and i didn't have 2 betta's already i would TOTALLY buy him!


----------



## BlueInkFish

:shock: i want her!!!


----------



## BlueInkFish

another!


----------



## BlueInkFish

i really want her! gosh i need to stop going on AB:lol:


----------



## tilli94

This seems like an interesting auction. 4 babies from this pair.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1380916754
View attachment 220234


----------



## millersrepairshop

I'm looking for a female with good form to breed with a male that I purchased from Karen Mac Auley. I wondering people's thoughts on this gal.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1381001202


----------



## millersrepairshop

litelboyblu said:


> another!


Do you have the link? I think he is very pretty.


----------



## Mo

I would get her if I had one of Karen's fish, lol. She's nice and to be bred with one of Karen's the babies will be even nicer.


----------



## snowflake311

millersrepairshop said:


> I'm looking for a female with good form to breed with a male that I purchased from Karen Mac Auley. I wondering people's thoughts on this gal.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1381001202


Her fins look almost perfect. Her top line looks good. Color great yes I think that's a good fish.


----------



## millersrepairshop

Sold! Thanks


----------



## MsAqua

If I had the money, I'd be all over Aquabid. There are so many gorgeous bettas on there.​


----------



## Bucknc1

I think I will name him Nazgul. 

View attachment 220290


or maybe this one instead.
View attachment 220306


Any one got $200 I can have


----------



## RedCassette

So many adorable little girls! I'm starting up a sorority soon and some of these babies are just beautiful!


----------



## Hallyx

Amazing to think that most of these AB fish are third-rate. The breeders keeps the best, the second-best go to his repeat customers and other breeders. The leftovers get sold on AB. You should see the fish that local breeders (many are members of this forum) sell on facebook and ..geez, I'm blanking on the other social-media site.

And they can send them directly to you without you paying a transhipper.


----------



## Saber

I'm sure a lot of us that don't breed have no qualms with keeping third-rate fish. Personally, I feel it would be a bit of a waste if I purchased some amazing top-quality fish and then never bred him. I enjoy seeing what spawns people come up with, too.


----------



## WhitneyLin

Aww man do I want this boy. *drools* I wish I had my second tank already...and the money to buy and ship him.










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1381014046


----------



## Fenghuang

Pretty Aquastar female.


----------



## MattsBettas

I'm pretty sure by law imported fish have to be shipped into the country by a licensed person.


----------



## tilli94

So apparently I'm getting 2 more lol
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashmp1380685419
View attachment 220826


----------



## tilli94

And this boy for my dal girl
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashmp1380773645
View attachment 220834


----------



## Fenghuang

They look great, Tilli!

This girl could be related to my koi boy...

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1381328448


----------



## Starchild21

I can't even begin to understand how beautiful he is :-D
I hate living in Australia sometimes :'(
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1381099374


----------



## tilli94

Starchild21 said:


> I can't even begin to understand how beautiful he is :-D
> I hate living in Australia sometimes :'(
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1381099374


Wow starchild. He is gorgeous! I love the color on his body especially!


----------



## veggiegirl

Just curious.....why do you hate living in Australia sometimes? If you wanted to buy this betta you could import him through Jodi-Lea....


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Yeah you just have to contact Jodi-Lea/Fishchick Aquatics if you ever want to import bettas in off AB. She does have some rules you have to abide by but that is because people were jerking her around. However, apart from that there is nothing preventing you from having one of these bettas imported into Australia.

Likewise, she has very high-quality stock that are already in the country.


----------



## snowflake311

This fish is so cool.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1380976393


----------



## Ezzie

Some interesting finds 

http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashmp1380894504.jpg

http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashmp1380908379.jpg

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1380964800

This guys colours, WOW
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1380964804


----------



## Catw0man

Wow.....just wish his eyes matched on each side (yes, I'm picky...lol)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1381357761


----------



## MattsBettas

He's the perfect Halloween fish.


----------



## Noctiluca

^^Is it wrong that I think those eyes are awesome?

Someone please convince me I don't need this one. I'm such a sucker for black/white-
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1381155007


----------



## popcorndeer

how about this boy?


----------



## tilli94

Noctiluca said:


> ^^Is it wrong that I think those eyes are awesome?
> 
> Someone please convince me I don't need this one. I'm such a sucker for black/white-
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1381155007


Don't worry I'm a sucker for the mismatched eyes too. I wish I could say you didn't need him but I can't even do it for myself lol! Now, If you need help being talked into it I'm your girl :-D


----------



## Catw0man

MattsBettas said:


> He's the perfect Halloween fish.


Hey, I never even thought of that!!!! You're sooooo right!


----------



## Catw0man

Noctiluca said:


> ^^Is it wrong that I think those eyes are awesome?
> 
> Someone please convince me I don't need this one. I'm such a sucker for black/white-
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1381155007


Ok, I'll have to be the one to talk you out of him....and only because I've been down this road myself. Speaking as one "sucker for black/white" to another, this fish isn't actually black and white. Notice how the description says "Copper Monster"? As I know from painful personal experience....the parts of him that look white in the picture won't appear white in real life....they will be copper. He's still a stunning fish though!


----------



## Bucknc1

Catw0man said:


> Wow.....just wish his eyes matched on each side (yes, I'm picky...lol)
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1381357761


The Marilyn Manson of fish. Buy it. Breed it. Market it.:lol:


----------



## Catw0man

bucknc1 said:


> the marilyn manson of fish. Buy it. Breed it. Market it.:lol:


lol


----------



## PetMania

That male is pretty. Catw0man, love your avatar!


----------



## Mo

Is AB working for everyone??


----------



## SuperLaz

I may have to keep an eye on this guy -


----------



## helms97

Mo said:


> Is AB working for everyone??


Its working fine for me, Mo!


----------



## Chard56

It wasn't last night for me but is kind of slow to load today.


----------



## Catw0man

If I'm up until 1 a.m. and try to access Aquabid, I always have issues with loading...so there certainly are times when it seems to have problems.


----------



## veggiegirl

This boy is pretty.........

View attachment 222833


----------



## veggiegirl

Seriously love this guy, plakats are just so........plucky

View attachment 222841


----------



## veggiegirl

WOW:shock:......................

View attachment 222849


----------



## lilnaugrim

Anyone had dealings with Somsak_bettafarm? They aren't returning my emails and the auction has been closed since last Wednesday and I've heard nothing from them. I've sent two emails already and going to send another today.


----------



## beautiful Betta

I thought this guy had pretty colouring

and here is the link to his page if anyone was interested. http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1381244757


----------



## MsAqua

Geez. I wish I had a bunch of money to spend. There are so many beautiful bettas.
I love these boys. That second one has some interesting coloring. And the girl is beautiful.























​


----------



## Catw0man

lilnaugrim said:


> Anyone had dealings with Somsak_bettafarm? They aren't returning my emails and the auction has been closed since last Wednesday and I've heard nothing from them. I've sent two emails already and going to send another today.


I've bought fish from them and not had a problem....but I've also heard the odd not-so-flattering comments from other buyers....mainly communication problems. Good luck....hope they respond to you soon!


----------



## Catw0man

veggiegirl said:


> This boy is pretty.........
> 
> View attachment 222833


Veggiegirl! I need links for those fish you posted! lol


----------



## Flare101

Super into CTPK's lately. Really like this guys colors.


----------



## JayM

So am I Flare101. He is beautiful.


----------



## veggiegirl

catw0man here is the link for that boy :
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1381282241


----------



## MattsBettas

Looks like she already found him ;-)

The colour on him is insane. Someone really needs to give breeding a try... *ahem*


----------



## veggiegirl

Here is another one that is very similar
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1381369214
View attachment 223185


----------



## LittleBettaFish

My God how do you even have time for all those bettas Catw0man? I hated when I had so many splendens they took forever to do maintenance on haha


----------



## veggiegirl

AquaBid causes a constant struggle for me, I see such gorgeous bettas and my wanting goes into overdrive but a tiny voice in the back of my mind says 'seriously you have enough already'!!!!! I really cannot get any more at this stage but I still enjoy window shopping;-)


----------



## BlueInkFish

Anyone ever buy from baleangbettas? I love his hm's ! I really want one !


----------



## Flare101

MattsBettas said:


> Looks like she already found him ;-)
> 
> The colour on him is insane. Someone really needs to give breeding a try... *ahem*


He also has a good amount of siblings up for bid of almost the same color. Really beautiful fish to say the least.


----------



## Fenghuang

Ooooh.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1381429418


----------



## Catw0man

MattsBettas said:


> Looks like she already found him ;-)
> 
> The colour on him is insane. Someone really needs to give breeding a try... *ahem*


LOL.....No! No breeding! Don't have the time or space...lol


----------



## MattsBettas

You have the time and space for over a hundred fish... What's one or two more tanks ?

I could PM you some tips for streamlining the whole operation if you ever change your mind


----------



## Catw0man

MattsBettas said:


> You have the time and space for over a hundred fish... What's one or two more tanks ?
> 
> I could PM you some tips for streamlining the whole operation if you ever change your mind


Aww...thanks, Matt! Maybe one day I will take you up on that!


----------



## tilli94

Well catw0man if you ever decide to breed sign me for one or two from each of your spawns lol. I can't tell you how many times I've stalked AB and saw this or that fish that I adored and there's catw0mans name as a buyer :-D seriously, I adore your fish!!!


----------



## keepsmiling

Fenghuang said:


> Ooooh.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1381429418


This is the person I got Sultan from. We are now friends on FB.


----------



## BlueInkFish

gee i guess no one buys from baleang bettas eh?


----------



## tilli94

I know some people who have


----------



## BlueInkFish

And I was wondering what their feedback on him is ?


----------



## tilli94

Let me get in touch with them and maybe they'll post here or I'll quote them lol


----------



## BlueInkFish

okey dokey artichokey! ^_^


----------



## tilli94

I know that the fish they got are beautiful as I've seen them. As far as communication, shipping, or selection I can't say.


----------



## BlueInkFish

O_O then i would defeniatley need to know there opinion!


----------



## tilli94

She says she was very satisfied. Apparently they offer a matching sibling female for most of their males and her matching female was only $15. Those are the ones I saw and they're definitely stunners.


----------



## FishyFishy89

you can view the feedback for each seller on AB.


----------



## BlueInkFish

tilli94 said:


> She says she was very satisfied. Apparently they offer a matching sibling female for most of their males and her matching female was only $15. Those are the ones I saw and they're definitely stunners.


then i defeniatley gotta buy a betta from him!


----------



## BlueInkFish

FishyFishy89 said:


> you can view the feedback for each seller on AB.


-__- i was trying to do it the hard way and i was also testing if you knew (in the back of my head somewhere)
*duh why didnt i think of that!*


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

MattsBettas said:


> You have the time and space for over a hundred fish... What's one or two more tanks ?
> 
> I could PM you some tips for streamlining the whole operation if you ever change your mind


Heh, maybe if you posted those tips online we'd get a couple more people breeding some of these gorgeous bettas! A girl can hope, right?


----------



## MattsBettas

Lol, well, I would have to compile them, then they would probably go on my website when it's complete. So I probably will... In a while. Between building a website, raising two spawns, and school, I don't have a whole lot of extra time right now hahaha.


----------



## Tree

I would have these two and name them Yin and Yang. <3


















I don't know if they are AquaBid material but I still want them 8D


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

MattsBettas said:


> Lol, well, I would have to compile them, then they would probably go on my website when it's complete. So I probably will... In a while. Between building a website, raising two spawns, and school, I don't have a whole lot of extra time right now hahaha.


Nice! Maybe by the time your website's up and running I will have saved up enough to buy a quality pair from Aquabid. You all certainly make it sound so engaging and rewarding. I love my LFS bettas but even I can see that they're not worth breeding


----------



## MerlinsBeard

Does anybody ever order from the Thailand based breeders? How long does it take for those to get delivered?


----------



## tilli94

There's a set date that the fish are sent to he transhipper and theyre usually to your house later that week. For instance, the most recent ones I ordered came through Julie tran and the date for her shipment was October 6th. Then the fish arrived yesterday on the 9th.


----------



## BlueInkFish

^+100000 sometimes the transhippers are close to you (like i am to julie tran) and you can pick up the betta instead of them shipping it to you
but thats what i do though..


----------



## MerlinsBeard

So there's a middle man between the thai breeder and customer? Hmm...interesting!


----------



## MattsBettas

There has to be, unless you want to license yourself to legally import live fish.


----------



## BlueInkFish

yup ^_^


----------



## Marlow

I'd really love platinum..everything. And marbles. I wonder if breeding them together would produce marbles with metallic shine like with solids? I know nothing of marbles ff

I've read places that Hung Pham only ships once a month. Is that true? Or was that in the past? I emailed but no reply, it might've gotten lost or something /


----------



## snowflake311

MerlinsBeard said:


> So there's a middle man between the thai breeder and customer? Hmm...interesting!


The transhipper picks them up you pay them around $3 and then drive your fish home yourself if you live close. So there is a middle man but no extra shipping cost or stress.

I live 2 hours away from my transhipper but make a fun day out of getting my fish when I make the drive. My best friend lives near my transhipper so I visit her and get my fish it's a win win.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Marlow said:


> I've read places that Hung Pham only ships once a month. Is that true? Or was that in the past? I emailed but no reply, it might've gotten lost or something /


Yeah usually it's only once a month and apparently he's bad at telling people when it was. At least that's what happened when I ordered fish and had them shipped in Canada. He will eventually answer you, sending multiple emails will help though. At least that was my experience with him.


----------



## BlueInkFish

snowflake311 said:


> The transhipper picks them up you pay them around $3 and then drive your fish home yourself if you live close. So there is a middle man but no extra shipping cost or stress.
> 
> I live 2 hours away from my transhipper but make a fun day out of getting my fish when I make the drive. My best friend lives near my transhipper so I visit her and get my fish it's a win win.


yup win win! i live 30 mins away though =d and like snowflake said you pay $3 like i did ! ^_^ but i dont get why ..?


----------



## Noctiluca

So, 30 minutes until this auction ends. Think this guy would be good for a beginner breeder? It'd be great because he's practially local. (I infected my friend with the betta bug and want to get her a male. She loves red dragons, and I have a red DS HMPK I could lend her.)


----------



## Noctiluca

Ah what the heck, he's an [extremely early] birthday present!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Noctiluca said:


> So, 30 minutes until this auction ends. Think this guy would be good for a beginner breeder? It'd be great because he's practially local. (I infected my friend with the betta bug and want to get her a male. She loves red dragons, and I have a red DS HMPK I could lend her.)


Not sure if you know or just talking in general but that boy isn't a Dragon, just a plain solid red with some blue irid on him  he's quite beautiful but I'm not sure if you mean to breed him with a DSHMPK or give her the DSHMPK and keep this boy for breeding?


----------



## Noctiluca

lilnaugrim said:


> Not sure if you know or just talking in general but that boy isn't a Dragon, just a plain solid red with some blue irid on him  he's quite beautiful but I'm not sure if you mean to breed him with a DSHMPK or give her the DSHMPK and keep this boy for breeding?


I plan to drag her in for the long haul! *evil laugh* I figure she can borrow my girl to cross with him. (see avater) He's a decent price and we won't find anything nicer locally. Him having some irid isn't a problem in this case.

If I remember anything, that cross should produce at least some long finned partial DSs, which can be crossed back on each other for some nice long finned red DS. 

((....Right?))

ETA: I just re-read my prior post, and understand your comment/confusion better. Sorry my wording is so terrible! XD Apparently I shouldn't be up this late.


----------



## Niece

I would name her Medusa.


----------



## MattsBettas

Red with blue irid is definitely not a colour any breeder wants to breed, especially when there are hundreds dying on shelves that someone could've bought instead. 

Depending on how much he's going for, he may or may not be a good deal if you can just pick him up. If you're breeding for dragonscale irid isn't a huge issue, but ideally you would just start with two dragonscale parents.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Okay so can someone tell me how all of Banleang's bettas look so...shiny?

Example.

I mean, most of them are beautiful fish but it seems like almost every video the fish just look...really flashy - I don't really know how to explain it. The little voice in the back of my head is saying it's probably the camera/recorder he's using as well as lighting, but the other part is hoping the fish actually are that awesome. Can anyone who has purchased from him let me know? I haven't worked up to Aquabid yet but I think I'd probably get a pair from him if I ever decided to try breeding (or maybe Aquastar if I sold my firstborn, lol - but even his fish don't look as shiny as Banleang's!)


----------



## lilnaugrim

SorcerersApprentice said:


> Okay so can someone tell me how all of Banleang's bettas look so...shiny?
> 
> Example.
> 
> I mean, most of them are beautiful fish but it seems like almost every video the fish just look...really flashy - I don't really know how to explain it. The little voice in the back of my head is saying it's probably the camera/recorder he's using as well as lighting, but the other part is hoping the fish actually are that awesome. Can anyone who has purchased from him let me know? I haven't worked up to Aquabid yet but I think I'd probably get a pair from him if I ever decided to try breeding (or maybe Aquastar if I sold my firstborn, lol - but even his fish don't look as shiny as Banleang's!)


It's the lighting! ^_^ but it's not something super ultra special. It's most likely just regular high rated kelvin fluorescent lights, I know my fishes iridescence comes out more depending on the lighting situation with 6,500K rated fluorescent's being better to see it with. It could have something to do with the camera as well but nothing looks very altered to me, they just have some really nice heavy irid going on is all


----------



## Tree

Niece said:


> I would name her Medusa.


Oh wow! she would be perfect for my Mojo! 8D


----------



## Niece

Tree said:


> Oh wow! she would be perfect for my Mojo! 8D


 
They would make beautiful babies. =0


----------



## Mo

My new pair from AB

View attachment 226729


----------



## veggiegirl

I love this girl cause I really like feather tails (though I certainly do not support deliberate breeding of them for obvious health related implications). Looks like she is majorly bloated though and may have dropsy? 

View attachment 226969


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Is that pale triangle her ovaries because if it is she looks massively eggy.


----------



## Catw0man

Never seen a black dragon double tail HMPK before....kinda cool....

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1381983389


----------



## animallover4lyfe

Love him, if I didn't buy already 4 lol


----------



## animallover4lyfe

........


----------



## BlueInkFish

animallover4lyfe said:


> ........


here let me just take him and bid on him for you and he'll be all mine hee hee :twisted:


----------



## popcorndeer

i just like posting him everywhere and hes from aquabid too


----------



## popcorndeer

aquabid!


----------



## popcorndeer

sorry i posted 2 times..


----------



## FlotsamandJetsam

*My Two New BABIES!*

Here are my two new boys!


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1382444749

This guy is kind of wild. Sorry I'm not sure how to imbed the picture.


----------



## Niece

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1382206204

This guy is at $1.00 cause it said he had bad fins for breeding? 
Still thought he was a cute though. ^_^ 









Not bad for a pet unless he's sick I guess.


----------



## FishyFishy89

That fish looks SO familiar!!!
I think he's been reposted so many times.


----------



## Tank Gurl

Beautiful fish!


----------



## beautiful Betta

ok I love the colouring on this guy.

and here's the link to him.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1382374192


----------



## snowflake311

litelboyblu said:


> yup win win! i live 30 mins away though =d and like snowflake said you pay $3 like i did ! ^_^ but i dont get why ..?


The $3 covered the importing cost it is not free. I think the government or something charges you a import fee that's what the $3 is that we pay the transhipper.


----------



## helms97

Shes not an aq girl, but i just ordered her off eBay.. I hope shes as pretty as her picture


----------



## BlueInkFish

snowflake311 said:


> The $3 covered the importing cost it is not free. I think the government or something charges you a import fee that's what the $3 is that we pay the transhipper.


Ooooh okay


----------



## Catw0man

This in an unusual DT....I think I like him!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1382237904


----------



## Niece

Love him =0










​


----------



## Fenghuang

I like how vibrant this guy is.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1382536735


----------



## Ezzie

This guys really pretty 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1382166534

This boys speckled face <3
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1382194499


----------



## Niece

<3!













































I want them all lol.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Black is not the best background for that 1st fish. I woulda used something else to accent his color best.


----------



## Canis

That last one D: Love that white marbling on the face!


----------



## Niece

I'm really starting to like black & white bettas. ^_^


----------



## helms97

That last one is amazing.. Marbles are my favorite


----------



## valen1014

Family resemblance? =]


----------



## lilnaugrim

So beautiful! I haven't seen anything like him before!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1382637848









Aquastar never disappoints!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1382637876


----------



## helms97

i want that second boy soooo bad!


----------



## Viva

That last red/black PK reminds me of a zombie...but it could just be me watching too much Walking Dead


----------



## Fenghuang

Ugh, I don't know what it is with fish of this pattern...

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1382801408


----------



## Niece

Love the color.












Looks at it's mad face =0


----------



## Niece

Ok I know 2 posts but I had to post this one. ;p


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1382532006


----------



## BlueInkFish

O_O i want the 1ST one!


----------



## snowflake311

I want this fish.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I want the last one O.O
I've never liked a white betta so much


----------



## Fenghuang

This one looks really cool.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1382999043


----------



## BlueInkFish

Gosh feng how do you find pretty betta's???!!!!


----------



## Niece

What would the last ones color be?


----------



## Fenghuang

I think it would be a fancy black.

Litel: Hehe, I don't know. I just do. xD Gosh, I really like him. But someone is bidding on him and I don't have the funds.


----------



## Niece

He looked really unique. I liked the white on his fins.


----------



## beautiful Betta

is anyone else having issues viewing the bettas on aquabid? I can get into the home page ok but as soon as I click on a betta type it just seems to be stuck on waiting to download. it was like it last night too.


----------



## Niece

I just tried it now, and i'm not having any problems.


----------



## Niece

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1382804413









Loved this guy. They called him smoke on the water. ;p


----------



## beautiful Betta

ok thanks, maybe the internet is busy in oz, lol


----------



## FishyFishy89

sometimes the site takes forever to load because of how popular the site is.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Fenghuang said:


> I think it would be a fancy black.
> 
> Litel: Hehe, I don't know. I just do. xD Gosh, I really like him. But someone is bidding on him and I don't have the funds.


aww to bad =/ he was so pretty!
btw loook at this guy he so pretty!


----------



## veggiegirl

Whoa I know from a showing point of view this guy wouldn't be considered to have perfect form but I can't help loving those ventrals!!!

View attachment 235177


----------



## veggiegirl

What is with these short bodied fish? It cannot be healthy to purposely breed fish with short bodies like these as you would think all the organs would be squished in such a small area. 

View attachment 235201


----------



## beautiful Betta

veggiegirl said:


> What is with these short bodied fish? It cannot be healthy to purposely breed fish with short bodies like these as you would think all the organs would be squished in such a small area.
> 
> View attachment 235201


 I agree, also to me that fish doesn't look right, his body kind of looks kinky/wavy I don't know if I am describing it that well,:-? 

Is it actually a new breed type? or is this just some breeder trying to sell a dodgy fish and selling it up with it's bad genetics?


----------



## beautiful Betta

Veggiegirl, I love the fish you posted before the dodgy one.


----------



## PetMania

Amazing fish!


----------



## FishyFishy89

beautiful Betta said:


> I agree, also to me that fish doesn't look right, his body kind of looks kinky/wavy I don't know if I am describing it that well,:-?
> 
> Is it actually a new breed type? or is this just some breeder trying to sell a dodgy fish and selling it up with it's bad genetics?


he has a spoon head
coupled with that short body, he's one fugly fish.


----------



## PetMania

Now that I really looked at the second one.....I reconsider what I said.


----------



## beautiful Betta

I feel sorry for that fish, he is likely to suffer internal problems with having such a short body, and if purchased by someone who thinks they are getting something special and don't really have a clue, he's likely to suffer with digestive problems early on and have a very short life.


----------



## Aryia

Oh I should not be looking at this thread... all these pretty fish..... *must resist the temptations* I'm trying so hard not to look at Aquabid right now hehe

Love the black one with the marbling at the end of his fins!


----------



## Niece

Wow I have never seen one look like that....


----------



## sbrit94

GUYS!!!

I found a gorgeous VT male that is priced at $4!!! I want him though so I hope to find a way to get him soon! Wish me luck!!!! I know VT are not of interest but this guy definitely is! (Or is he actually Delta?)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1383266537


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

He has an adorable little face, good luck with the bid!


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Here's another one of those short body bettas. I really hope this doesn't become a "thing" - this poor fish probably should have been culled before making it this far.









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1383491392


----------



## PetMania

That's just sad........


----------



## beautiful Betta

gosh it looks like one of those fan tail type goldfish's body wise. You can see it doesn't look right all bent and misshapen. We should all boycott aquabid and say sellers are selling unhealthy bettas and nip the trend in the bud.


----------



## veggiegirl

Well in regards to the short bodied bettas..... I personally do not believe the poor things should have been culled, they would make a nice pet for someone but the thing that really gets me is that these fish are advertised as 'short bodied' like it is a good thing! The fish I posted already had 2 bids on it when I posted it on here. I think people are just naive and think they are getting something rare. 

When this mutation/deformity first occurred in the breeders spawns he/she should not have continued to breed those fish. The few short bodied fish that resulted could have been given away as pets and no more would have resulted but now due to irresponsible breeding practices a lot of people seem to be buying these fish. Many 'short bodied fish' have been posted on aquabid over the last few months. People need to realize that this sort of deformity is bound to have detrimental effects on the health of these poor fish and that it is not something to be promoted breeding and selling them.......


----------



## beautiful Betta

well if people are buying them then breeders will breed them, it is sad, I expect the majority of people buying them are individuals who don't even understand the issues these fish are likely to have.


----------



## PetMania

I know this is a bit OT, but the PetCo I went to today had a LOT of deformed fish. Most were platys, which BREED with each other, so that gene is spread out.


----------



## beautiful Betta

ok, I just found this gorgeous Dumbo Plakat.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1383567776


----------



## PetMania

:-D Wow, he's beautiful......is it hard to breed EEs like that?


----------



## MattsBettas

What do you mean by "hard"? EEs are no more difficult to breed then normal bettas. 

Short bodies aren't new. Here's the most extreme example I've seen, and no, this wasn't edited. I'm not even including the photo of her in the spawn tank, but I can post it if you want.
View attachment 236138

I share veggiegirl's view, there's no need to kill a healthy, fully functioning fish. It should, however, NEVER be bred.


----------



## millersrepairshop

:hmm:


----------



## beautiful Betta

MattsBettas said:


> What do you mean by "hard"? EEs are no more difficult to breed then normal bettas.
> 
> Short bodies aren't new. Here's the most extreme example I've seen, and no, this wasn't edited. I'm not even including the photo of her in the spawn tank, but I can post it if you want.
> View attachment 236138
> 
> I share veggiegirl's view, there's no need to kill a healthy, fully functioning fish. It should, however, NEVER be bred.


I hope you all didn't think that I meant kill them when I said nip it in the bud, I just meant breeders wouldn't go down that avenue of trying to breed them if they couldn't sell them.;-)


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

MattsBettas said:


> What do you mean by "hard"? EEs are no more difficult to breed then normal bettas.
> 
> Short bodies aren't new. Here's the most extreme example I've seen, and no, this wasn't edited. I'm not even including the photo of her in the spawn tank, but I can post it if you want.
> View attachment 236138
> 
> I share veggiegirl's view, there's no need to kill a healthy, fully functioning fish. It should, however, NEVER be bred.


My goodness


----------



## snowflake311

I don't normaly like dT but this guy looks really nice.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1383063143


----------



## Viva

MattsBettas said:


> What do you mean by "hard"? EEs are no more difficult to breed then normal bettas.
> 
> Short bodies aren't new. Here's the most extreme example I've seen, and no, this wasn't edited. I'm not even including the photo of her in the spawn tank, but I can post it if you want.
> View attachment 236138
> 
> I share veggiegirl's view, there's no need to kill a healthy, fully functioning fish. It should, however, NEVER be bred.



That's just freaky O_O


----------



## FishyFishy89

That is freaking scary. But surly such a harsh change on the body will have a dramatic affect on digestion, development, swimming, etc. It certainly wouldn't make a healthy fish in my opinion.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Yeah to me that is not a healthy fish. There's no way such a deformed body couldn't have some negative impact on the internal organs. 

I wonder how long that above fish lived for. I don't even know how everything even functions properly in such a small space.


----------



## Chard56

The only organ affected by the shorter body would be the swim bladder, everything else is right under them in the abdomen. In some strains the egg sack would be a little shorter but many of my Crowntail females carry thier eggs low in the abdomen anyway. Not that I think it's ok. I think they look horrible and could only be spawned if the females have the short body. Males with short bodies cannot wrap the female properly so I don't see how a strain of "Balloon" Bettas could even be possible. These are just a few deformed ones that certain breeders are trying make look special only to sell them.


----------



## PetMania

MattsBettas said:


> What do you mean by "hard"? EEs are no more difficult to breed then normal bettas.
> 
> Short bodies aren't new. Here's the most extreme example I've seen, and no, this wasn't edited. I'm not even including the photo of her in the spawn tank, but I can post it if you want.
> View attachment 236138
> 
> I share veggiegirl's view, there's no need to kill a healthy, fully functioning fish. It should, however, NEVER be bred.


 
 I hope that fish isn't suffering


----------



## Niece

Ya know that short bodied fish up top reminds me on sponde bob's teacher from the cartoon lol it's cute though.


----------



## Viva

Niece said:


> Ya know that short bodied fish up top reminds me on sponde bob's teacher from the cartoon lol it's cute though.



LOL Mrs. Puff, it does look like her hahahahaha!


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

So we moved recently and I have a potential "fish room" now. I would like to go ahead and get my toes wet when it comes to breeding bettas, but I would like a high-quality pair to start with. I've heard amazing things about Karen's stock, but would love any feedback on the pair in the link below.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1383429128


----------



## Flare101

That is an awesome pair. I'd love to see fry from them.


----------



## Player 2

This guy is gorgeous!


----------



## Player 2

Not on aquabid but found this image googling and couldn't resist


----------



## MattsBettas

SorcerersApprentice, that is a nice pair but they have faults... f you like the colour, though, they are a good price and nice fish.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

MattsBettas said:


> SorcerersApprentice, that is a nice pair but they have faults... f you like the colour, though, they are a good price and nice fish.


If you don't mind sending a PM, I'd love a fault breakdown from a more critical eye


----------



## Martinismommy

Matts bettas go ahead and post the faults here I'm curious as to what faults you are seeing...Also, keep in mind they are 11 weeks old...


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

SorcerersApprentice said:


> So we moved recently and I have a potential "fish room" now. I would like to go ahead and get my toes wet when it comes to breeding bettas, but I would like a high-quality pair to start with. I've heard amazing things about Karen's stock, but would love any feedback on the pair in the link below.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1383429128


Yay, I won! :lol:


----------



## Martinismommy

You will be VERY pleased with this pair! )


----------



## logisticsguy

SorcerersApprentice said:


> Yay, I won! :lol:


Steal of a deal! Happy for you because they are a super nice pair.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

I think this little guy's pretty cute.


----------



## Janan

Strawberries and cream!


----------



## Chachi

Love that red & white one!


----------



## Paolo Osorio

PitGurl said:


> Hehe, I like this thread. Well I guess I'll post my purchases even though you all already know who they are,
> 
> First is my most recent. A green marble OHMPK who I've named "Fable". He's due to arrive next week :-D.
> Next is my orange dot OHMPK, Figment. Both these guys are from Ninebettas and last is the late  Artoo, my multi yellow CT who passed away last week.
> 
> Thanks for looking!


I love figment


----------



## Paolo Osorio

Oh man this is my favorite thread so far, as soon as I can I'm going to post a pic of Sweetchuck, my halfmoon orange dalmatian with HUGE fins.


----------



## FishyFishy89

you must link me that red/white guy!


----------



## FishyFishy89

There is something about this Steel Grey guy that I love. If only he wasn't in Thailand. So paranoid about importing fish/plants.
AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettashmp1383790083 - Giant HMPK !! Copper Multi Colors Giant MALE - Ends: Wed Nov 6 2013 - 08:08:03 PM CDT


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

SorcerersApprentice said:


> I think this little guy's pretty cute.


Here's the red/white guy's link! Only $25 for buy it now, too.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1383782776

My brain likes to match up pairs in my head and I think this female would be adorable with him. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1383989000


----------



## MattsBettas

If anyone really wants him, spend the five bucks and get the BIN.


----------



## Fenghuang

Really liking this one!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1383914384


----------



## FishyFishy89

ugh! he's in Thailand! WHY!!!!!! I shoulda known :,(


----------



## Niece

Love his colors.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

This guy is definitely kind of wild.










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1384143083


----------



## Fenghuang

Wow, that guy is unique. And I really like Majcha Farm too. I was super happy with the female I had from that seller.


----------



## BlueInkFish

you guys find the most amazing fishies ever! unlike me im just to lazy to use my eyes and look XD


----------



## Mashiro

This little girl is stealing my heart!










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1384096399


----------



## Marlow

I am excited, finally I have the proper aquabidding funds >D I can allow myself t look at this thread again. Soon fish, soon..
Unless it's now too cold to ship to Canada..What do you think? Hope not









Hn, this guy is interesting..I'm not so sure if I like it or not, but he's worth sharing ^^


----------



## FishyFishy89

I like him alot. I'd want to snatch a fish right now if I could. It can only get colder right now.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Not usually one for veiltails but love his colors.










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1384346296


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Neat colors.










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1383998275


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Ahh, love her little face.










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1384306604


----------



## Viva

SorcerersApprentice said:


> Neat colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1383998275



Oh wow, he's really neat! He's got A LOT of shades of color in there!


----------



## beautiful Betta

ok I love this guy, look at the way the teal colouring blends into the darker blue fins, I think he would look more teal in real life looking at the above picture, but with dark blue fins.

here's his link.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1384707564


----------



## lilnaugrim

beautiful Betta said:


> ok I love this guy, look at the way the teal colouring blends into the darker blue fins, I think he would look more teal in real life looking at the above picture, but with dark blue fins.
> 
> here's his link.
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1384707564


Oh wow! He looks like the more embellished version of my boy Aero!









I do love the darker blue around his fins though, Aero is more greenish really.


----------



## veggiegirl

OMG SorcerersApprentice! That veiltail boy looks a lot like one I had years ago! I'll see if I can find a pic for you........

View attachment 242513


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

veggiegirl said:


> OMG SorcerersApprentice! That veiltail boy looks a lot like one I had years ago! I'll see if I can find a pic for you........
> 
> View attachment 242513


What a looker! I'm not usually a fan of veiltails but the ones that are different than your typical red blue ones, like these stunners, are pretty amazing. Yours was a beautiful fish.


----------



## veggiegirl

Yeah me either, plakats are more my thing but sometimes you can get some pretty special looking veiltails, oh and thank you I loved his colour too. 

I have posted this boy before but while we are on the subject of veiltails........ this one that I really regret not buying 

View attachment 242529


----------



## beautiful Betta

lilnaugrim said:


> Oh wow! He looks like the more embellished version of my boy Aero!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do love the darker blue around his fins though, Aero is more greenish really.


he does look a lot like your boy, I love teal coloured bettas

Veggiegirl that last veil tail you pictured is stunning, when you get a fish that is as stunning as he is, the tail type doesn't really matter.;-)


----------



## PetMania

lilnaugrim said:


> Oh wow! He looks like the more embellished version of my boy Aero!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do love the darker blue around his fins though, Aero is more greenish really.


 He does! How is Aero doing? He's so pretty!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Beautiful VT's! I too love the 'not normal' VT fish! So pretty!

And Aero is doing great Pet! He's grumpy as ever but he's happy ^_^


----------



## PetMania

Hehe, lol, good!

I've always wanted to get 7 males and name them sneezy, grumpy, sleepy, doc, etc. Lol =)


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

veggiegirl said:


> Yeah me either, plakats are more my thing but sometimes you can get some pretty special looking veiltails, oh and thank you I loved his colour too.
> 
> I have posted this boy before but while we are on the subject of veiltails........ this one that I really regret not buying
> 
> View attachment 242529


Damn yeah, I would've jumped for him, too! Was he local or an import?


----------



## alex5467

http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashm1384528535.jpg

my favorite kind of betta, rosetail


----------



## beautiful Betta

ok here's another boy I think it quite stunning in his different shades of blue.

here's his link. http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1384534283


----------



## FishyFishy89

I love that boy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## beautiful Betta

This is a lovely boy, nice even markings, with start bid 15 US dollars only and buy it now for 20 US dollars. bargain!

and here is his link. http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1384952725


----------



## Hallyx

That's as close to the allusive "Blue Dragon" as I've ever seen.


----------



## MattsBettas

Except that's marble. Very different from what a true blue dragon would be genetically.


----------



## beautiful Betta

I don't know about types, I just saw a fish that I thought was good in colour pattern and something that would be worth going through the import process lol. I spend way to much time browsing aquabid lol. When I see something that I feel is really nice or unusual I share .


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Here's a beautiful guy. Clearly Catwoman approves ;-)










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1384525742


----------



## JayM

beautiful Betta said:


> ok here's another boy I think it quite stunning in his different shades of blue.
> 
> here's his link. http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1384534283





beautiful Betta said:


> This is a lovely boy, nice even markings, with start bid 15 US dollars only and buy it now for 20 US dollars. bargain!
> 
> and here is his link. http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1384952725


Wow, love them both.


----------



## Hallyx

Re: Blue Dragon

I meant the one in post #7846, Matt. I thought I had edited my post to clarify. Apparently it didn't take. <sigh> I'm such a puter lud.


----------



## beautiful Betta

MattsBettas said:


> Except that's marble. Very different from what a true blue dragon would be genetically.


What is the difference with Dragons, and normal I see loads listed as dragon and the only thing I can see is perhaps the scales are more defined and sometimes they seem to have a metallic sheen but not always, but I guess some could list as dragon and not be dragon?


----------



## Fenghuang

Traditionally, a dragon is a dragonscale betta with a solid white body and whatever coloured fins. Ie. An orange dragon is a betta with a solid white body and orange fins, a red dragon has a solid white body and red fins, a black dragon has a solid white body and black fins, etc. 

So there is a difference between a dragon and a betta with dragonscales because dragon refers to a specific pattern. 

Blue dragons would have SOLID white bodies and blue fins; however, blue dragons would normally be impossible because of how the colour layers are inherited.


----------



## beautiful Betta

Fenghuang said:


> Traditionally, a dragon is a dragonscale betta with a solid white body and whatever coloured fins. Ie. An orange dragon is a betta with a solid white body and orange fins, a red dragon has a solid white body and red fins, a black dragon has a solid white body and black fins, etc.
> 
> So there is a difference between a dragon and a betta with dragonscales because dragon refers to a specific pattern.
> 
> Blue dragons would have SOLID white bodies and blue fins; however, blue dragons would normally be impossible because of how the colour layers are inherited.


Thank you for your description, although I have to say there must be loads listing as dragon that are not really dragon, I have seen many listed as fancy dragon but seem to have a marble pattern on their bodies. when you see the ones listed as a red dragon I understand that side now, because I used to think it was odd they called it red when it had a white body with red fins, lol.
I actually thought it was the metallic sheen when I was guessing, lol.:lol:


----------



## lilnaugrim

beautiful Betta said:


> Thank you for your description, although I have to say there must be loads listing as dragon that are not really dragon, I have seen many listed as fancy dragon but seem to have a marble pattern on their bodies. when you see the ones listed as a red dragon I understand that side now, because I used to think it was odd they called it red when it had a white body with red fins, lol.
> I actually thought it was the metallic sheen when I was guessing, lol.:lol:


Yes, Fancy Dragon's are Dragon scaled Betta's with either Marble type coloration or some other fancy type coloration. So that's basically all other Dragon's besides Solid colored Dragon's.

Metallic sheen or iridescence doesn't usually denote a Betta's color name except for Copper which is legit, metal like in color of course.


----------



## Champion Betta

Ugh! I am so guilty of fantasy shopping.. It's so fun! :razz:


----------



## FishyFishy89

Those who've purchased from Thailand, how long did it take your fish to get home?


----------



## lilnaugrim

FishyFishy89 said:


> Those who've purchased from Thailand, how long did it take your fish to get home?


Depends on where you live and the seller's ship date. For the US, generally fish are shipped out weekly and then they arrive at your Transshipper within a day or two of being shipped from Thailand. Then Transshipper get's them ready and will either ship out the same day or the next day. Usually it's only a week all together, but sometimes it's a little longer depending on when the fish come out of Thailand.


----------



## beautiful Betta

lilnaugrim said:


> Yes, Fancy Dragon's are Dragon scaled Betta's with either Marble type coloration or some other fancy type coloration. So that's basically all other Dragon's besides Solid colored Dragon's.
> 
> Metallic sheen or iridescence doesn't usually denote a Betta's color name except for Copper which is legit, metal like in color of course.


Thank you for the clarification, so what is the difference between dragon scaled and normal?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Dragonscale is a thick layer of scales. Using this picture as an example. This is what we'd call a Red Dragon for the coloration. Notice the thick white scales, those are what make it a Dragonscale because it looks like Dragon scale armor  Notice the red stripe going up his back, that's called a Skunk stripe and sometimes Dragon's will keep their stripe but more often than not that stripe will fill in over time and make the dragon become a Full Mask, which is what it sounds like; a mask of those thick scales.


Sometimes the Dragon's have parents that weren't full dragons, like you can breed a Dragon and a Non Dragon and you get babies that are only partial Dragon's like this girl below. Notice that she has the nice thick blue scaling and then there are some parts where there seems like scales are missing and she doesn't have the defined stripe on her face.


And then regular Betta's don't have that thick scaling, it's not as defined as Dragon's are. So below are two girls who are not dragon scale, the big one up front is a VT girl


(I apologize for going off topic!)


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

This guy kind of pops - guess he'd be a partial dragonscale. Unique mix of colors though. 










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1384862083


----------



## helms97

i really like this fish! i would like to get him but how much does it generally cost to get a 15-20 dollar fish from thailand?
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1384570691


----------



## lilnaugrim

helms97 said:


> i really like this fish! i would like to get him but how much does it generally cost to get a 15-20 dollar fish from thailand?
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1384570691


Usually 40-50 including the auction price.


----------



## beautiful Betta

lilnaugrim said:


> Dragonscale is a thick layer of scales. Using this picture as an example. This is what we'd call a Red Dragon for the coloration. Notice the thick white scales, those are what make it a Dragonscale because it looks like Dragon scale armor  Notice the red stripe going up his back, that's called a Skunk stripe and sometimes Dragon's will keep their stripe but more often than not that stripe will fill in over time and make the dragon become a Full Mask, which is what it sounds like; a mask of those thick scales.
> 
> 
> Sometimes the Dragon's have parents that weren't full dragons, like you can breed a Dragon and a Non Dragon and you get babies that are only partial Dragon's like this girl below. Notice that she has the nice thick blue scaling and then there are some parts where there seems like scales are missing and she doesn't have the defined stripe on her face.
> 
> 
> And then regular Betta's don't have that thick scaling, it's not as defined as Dragon's are. So below are two girls who are not dragon scale, the big one up front is a VT girl
> 
> thank you so much for your advise I can see it in the pictures you really have to know what you are actually looking for to understand the difference, I am sure your advise will help others too, I tried a quick search to try and find out before asking but came up blank. Apart from what DS meant but not actually what is on a actual fish.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Stumbled across this while looking at betta pictures. Apparently it's a betta auction on Facebook? This veiltail was pretty adorable though.










https://www.facebook.com/BettaBids


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Same site, so pretty.


----------



## Niece

Want both.


----------



## tilli94

wow sorcerersapprentice, that boy is awesome looking!!!


----------



## Champion Betta

Those VTs are beautiful! They've got eye popping colors :-D


----------



## Niece




----------



## FishyFishy89

I love that fish. I'm not much for white bettas. But....so awesome.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutOurDoor

My dream betta, minus the small amount of black


----------



## Crowntails

I use to not like white bettas but wow, that one is absolutely stunning.


----------



## OutOurDoor

I'm not a fan most of the time either but if I found one like this I'd scoop him up. I actually promised my bf no more bettas unless I found my dream one then I would cut my self off


----------



## beautiful Betta

Ok I like this boy, I love the mix of colours on all his fins, his scales are quite nice to.

And here's his link
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1385491009


----------



## veggiegirl

I am loving this boy!

View attachment 247786


----------



## tennielle22

I just bid on this pair I have a bit of an obsession with mustard gas they where cheap for what id usually pay in Australia, good buy?


----------



## beautiful Betta

How much did Jodie from fishchick charge on the import fee?


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Those fish are from her and are already in Australia I believe so there is no fee. 

I think if I can remember correctly it is around $22-27 per fish to get one from overseas into Australia.

Although maybe they are not so I may have to double-check.


----------



## tennielle22

im buying them from Jodi but she already had them imported so I get to skip the transship fees im just paying fish and shipping although I do plan on importing some soon


----------



## Champion Betta

Check out this fish! I love his coloring! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1385490567


----------



## Tree

tennielle22 said:


> I just bid on this pair I have a bit of an obsession with mustard gas they where cheap for what id usually pay in Australia, good buy?



I love Mustard Gas bettas too! Sardine is a Mustard: 








But he is no Aqua Bid Betta. He was from Petco. 

Do all CT get bloat/ large tummies? I looks like the picture you showed the CT has a large tummy. Sardine has it at times. =/


----------



## tennielle22

Tree said:


> I love Mustard Gas bettas too! Sardine is a Mustard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he is no Aqua Bid Betta. He was from Petco.
> 
> Do all CT get bloat/ large tummies? I looks like the picture you showed the CT has a large tummy. Sardine has it at times. =/


his so beautiful!


----------



## Tree

thanks =) I am still trying to get his fins uncurled at the moment. using IALs for it and there are signs of improvement. <3


----------



## tennielle22

I have a crowntail doing the exact same at the moment


----------



## Tree

XD silly CTs.


----------



## beautiful Betta

LittleBettaFish said:


> Those fish are from her and are already in Australia I believe so there is no fee.
> 
> I think if I can remember correctly it is around $22-27 per fish to get one from overseas into Australia.
> 
> Although maybe they are not so I may have to double-check.


Thank you for that, I am almost certain that the next time I buy I will import from Thailand, unless Jodie at the time has something stunning in a plakat range, although I have to admit even though Jodie imports from Thailand herself I still see fish on aquabid I prefer to what she actually has listed. I also find with Jodie that she tends to sell the best males as a pair with a female and I only have room for one at a time and have no interest in breeding, although I do see some stunners listed from time to time but they are normally sold before anyone really gets a chance.


----------



## snowflake311

I love this fish colors


















This one has the coolest color.


----------



## DBanana

I'd never heard of AquaBid before this thread but now I have a problem!

This guy is so cute I want to go out and buy a whole new set-up just for him.









I'm also loving this little dude. Hoping to find some compatible coloured females.


----------



## beautiful Betta

I know how you feel, I had never heard of aquabid either, but now I am always window shopping, and seeing what I could have. It's so sad I even now know through all my browsing the sellers who appear to have the better quality stock, lol


----------



## Tree

DBanana: OMG I love his colors!


----------



## lilnaugrim

DBanana said:


> I'm also loving this little dude. Hoping to find some compatible coloured females.


Hey! He looks like he could be the brother or cousin to my little dude Pip


----------



## DBanana

Tree said:


> DBanana: OMG I love his colors!


I may have gotten a 20g tank just for him (for now, going to divide it). Woops!


----------



## DBanana

AquaBid is a TERRIBLE site for people with poor impulse control.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Couldn't agree more DBanana lol that's why I try not to look anymore at least not on purpose. I've gotten in too much trouble!


----------



## DBanana

lilnaugrim said:


> Couldn't agree more DBanana lol that's why I try not to look anymore at least not on purpose. I've gotten in too much trouble!


Lol. I got a lot of eye-rolling and declaring that at least one of the boys will be named Stirfry. Heh.


----------



## lilnaugrim

DBanana said:


> Lol. I got a lot of eye-rolling and declaring that at least one of the boys will be named Stirfry. Heh.


Lol! That's kind of a cute name though, better than Sushi I think if we're going food related ;-)


----------



## DBanana

lilnaugrim said:


> Lol! That's kind of a cute name though, better than Sushi I think if we're going food related ;-)


It's funny you posted that and one of my friends commented on my post on facebook about it with how they had a betta named Sushi. Personally, for accuracy, I'd want to go with Sashimi at least.


----------



## lilnaugrim

DBanana said:


> It's funny you posted that and one of my friends commented on my post on facebook about it with how they had a betta named Sushi. Personally, for accuracy, I'd want to go with Sashimi at least.


lol that's funny and yeah, Sashimi at least sounds better IMHO ;-)


----------



## Niece




----------



## DBanana

Niece said:


>


Oh he's lovely! I love the beauty spots. ;-)


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Pretty boy! Reminds of those airbrush t-shirts from spring break. 










Gonna assume he's mislabeled though as he's under halfmoons instead of crowntails.


----------



## Fenghuang

Well, he has a 180 degree spread... So it's technically sort of right. xD Pretty boy.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Hes very pretty!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Niece

Want! lol


----------



## MattsBettas

That fish is amazing.


----------



## hollyk

Hi there! I have been wanting some HMPK kois for a while now. I found a pair that I may be interested in on Aquabid. Any thoughts on these fish? I love them, but I don't really know what I'm looking for in plakats... 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1385744875

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1385744426


----------



## DBanana

hollyk said:


> Hi there! I have been wanting some HMPK kois for a while now. I found a pair that I may be interested in on Aquabid. Any thoughts on these fish? I love them, but I don't really know what I'm looking for in plakats...
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1385744875
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1385744426



Oh those are BEAUTIFUL! I don't know about breeding but I'd say if you're in love with them and have the space...follow your gut.


----------



## logisticsguy

I really like this giant boy but gasp the price ouch.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1385523645


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Niece said:


> Want! lol


Always love the head-on face shots!


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

logisticsguy said:


> I really like this giant boy but gasp the price ouch.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1385523645


Holy cow, $1,000 buy it now?! He is pretty though - love the color mix.


----------



## Niece

1,000 is ridiculous!


----------



## beautiful Betta

logisticsguy said:


> I really like this giant boy but gasp the price ouch.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1385523645


I am no betta fish expert, but I don't think it is no way near worth the buy it now price, to be honest I think the 250 is too expensive, but if you really love it, then the 250 is at least within an affordable range. I would keep an eye on it, see if anyone else thinks he is worth it, if it gets no bids then you know it's over priced, and it could get relisted cheaper. I am guessing they are comparing the markings to the koi ones where you do see some of those in the standard size priced 70 to 150 range however those do normally have a lot of koi type markings and that boy is lacking a little in markings, that's my opinion, I know actual quality koi I used to keep them when I lived in the UK.


----------



## Deanna01

This betta looks so much like an American flag that I have to point him out.... 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1385816997


----------



## Champion Betta

He is beautiful!


----------



## Niece




----------



## DBanana

Agh, I looked at new auctions and saw this guy. Self control, gotta have some self control


----------



## tiinykat

This is the one I ordered!


----------



## Kithy

I won my first fishy ^-^

But I'm so confused >.< I pay thru paypal but do I mark it as payment for a service? He told me 26$ in his email for shipping but that can't include the fish's price ($21), can it?

I don't knooooow what I'm doing.


----------



## Chard56

Kithy said:


> I won my first fishy ^-^
> 
> But I'm so confused >.< I pay thru paypal but do I mark it as payment for a service? He told me 26$ in his email for shipping but that can't include the fish's price ($21), can it?
> 
> I don't knooooow what I'm doing.


The invoice you were sent should have the price of the fish, a shipping price and a total. If you are not sure then send them an email with your questions. That way both parties are square on the details.


----------



## Kithy

Chard56 said:


> The invoice you were sent should have the price of the fish, a shipping price and a total. If you are not sure then send them an email with your questions. That way both parties are square on the details.


He told me how much to pay him but I don't know if I'm supposed to pay the trans shipper seperately or not? I know this must be simple but I'm a little lost.


----------



## MattsBettas

I'm pretty sure you pay transshipping separately.


----------



## Kithy

Alrighty. I sent Linda an email but nothing back yet :3 I'm very excited! Got a spot cleared and ready to go.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, Linda will get back to soon, she's very busy ^_^ 

But yes, when winning an auction generally the Thai breeder's ask you to pay shipping to get to states which is usually 5 dollars, so your case you won your fishy for 21, then he tacks on 5 for the shipping. Then it get's to the states and Linda will contact you and give you some shipping options and then you pay her through paypal. And then fishy get's to you! :-D

Usually when paying through paypal you want to pay the fee yourself since that's kind of rude to make the other person pay your fee, make sense?  congrats on your first fishy!


----------



## DBanana

I have a question as well. I purchased a fish from Somsak Bettafarm but he's saying that he's not going to ship until a month from now. Is that normal?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ahh your in Canada, that's why. Hung doesn't ship out every week like our US transshippers do. So he only ships out once a month so that's probably why Somsak is holding him until Hung is ready to ship out.


----------



## DBanana

lilnaugrim said:


> Ahh your in Canada, that's why. Hung doesn't ship out every week like our US transshippers do. So he only ships out once a month so that's probably why Somsak is holding him until Hung is ready to ship out.


Oh dear.  The 22nd is bad timing because...well trying to get anything anywhere on time after the 22nd is basically impossible up here. 


:BIGweepy: Oh my adorable little Espen, why must we be apart?


----------



## Kithy

Yeah Linda was awesome and answered all my questions  It really IS simple though confusing at first. I'm so excited for my little guy to get here. I'll probably set up the tank in a couple of days (its too crappy and cold to drive out right now). Anything I should have on hand? I have AQ salt and I'll be getting a 5g tank, heater, thermometer, filter and light for the tank. Going to seed from one of my already cycled tanks but I'm not sure if I need to have anything on hand medicine wise. 

And acclimation... I was gonna do the 1 tbs of tank water into his bag or a cup every hourish but I'm not sure how long I should do that. I wanna take it really slow :X


----------



## lilnaugrim

Kithy said:


> And acclimation... I was gonna do the 1 tbs of tank water into his bag or a cup every hourish but I'm not sure how long I should do that. I wanna take it really slow :X


:shock: that's a loooong time to be acclimating. Technically they're already acclimated to US water. When Linda or other transshippers get the fish in, they change their water so therefore already set on US water. An hour or two is really all you need, use 1/2 cup of tank water every 10-15 minutes. You can also use the drip acclimation. Take an airline tube, stick one end into the tank and take the other end and tie it in two knots. Suck on end to get suction going and adjust drop flow from there, 3-4 drops every second is great!


----------



## lilnaugrim

DBanana said:


> Oh dear.  The 22nd is bad timing because...well trying to get anything anywhere on time after the 22nd is basically impossible up here.


You can pick up the fish if you are close enough to Hung and his people. I don't know exactly where he is but somewhere in Toronto I believe. But email him to see if you can get your fish earlier and just pick him up or something.


----------



## MattsBettas

Drip acclimation is generally recognized as the least risky.


----------



## DBanana

lilnaugrim said:


> You can pick up the fish if you are close enough to Hung and his people. I don't know exactly where he is but somewhere in Toronto I believe. But email him to see if you can get your fish earlier and just pick him up or something.


Ohhh, hot diggity, so am I. If he is anywhere in the Greater Toronto Area I'd totally show up at his door red-faced and out of breath.


----------



## lilnaugrim

DBanana said:


> Ohhh, hot diggity, so am I. If he is anywhere in the Greater Toronto Area I'd totally show up at his door red-faced and out of breath.


lol, you don't actually deal with him though. It's usually one of his helpers or something. In fact, I don't think anyone has actually seen Hung himself haha.


----------



## DBanana

lilnaugrim said:


> lol, you don't actually deal with him though. It's usually one of his helpers or something. In fact, I don't think anyone has actually seen Hung himself haha.


Is this like how no one has ever seen Clark Kent and Superman together?


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol yeah, pretty much.


----------



## Kithy

Alright, I'll read up on the drip method. Hadn't realized how expensive shipping was gonna be for one fishy. Husband is not happy lol


----------



## lilnaugrim

Heh...yeah, that's why most people will buy multiple fishies so it seems like you're saving money which you are technically lol. But if you don't have room for more fishes and what not, yeah probably not the best idea


----------



## tiinykat

Kithy said:


> Alright, I'll read up on the drip method. Hadn't realized how expensive shipping was gonna be for one fishy. Husband is not happy lol


Right? This is my first time buying. I had to use Aquabid to find what I'm specifically looking for. I knew it would be expensive, but it was almost 50 dollars for shipping. Oi!


----------



## Kithy

tiinykat said:


> Right? This is my first time buying. I had to use Aquabid to find what I'm specifically looking for. I knew it would be expensive, but it was almost 50 dollars for shipping. Oi!


yep! And that's how much I had set aside for a new tank lol


----------



## DBanana

tiinykat said:


> Right? This is my first time buying. I had to use Aquabid to find what I'm specifically looking for. I knew it would be expensive, but it was almost 50 dollars for shipping. Oi!


Whoa. Suddenly feeling really good about living in the same city as my guy. Hope he gets back to me tomorrow.


----------



## MattsBettas

Lol DBanana, the reason I don't buy off aquabid is because cross country shipping is like 60$... Twice as bad as USA.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh ouch, that does stink Matt. And I know you've had some pretty bad experiences with Canadian Post too, right? Makes me glad that my local postal service is actually good. They always bring my fish up to the door and make sure someone actually takes them in, they're so awesome ^_^


----------



## asparks

Wowza - between this forum and aquabid yesterday and today I have lost my entire weekend. LOL So many gorgeous fish there, but I hadn't anticipated the fish being so expensive either. I'm hoping I can find a good looking man-fish in Des Moines when I'm ready. I know I won't find one locally - WalMart and Earl May are my only two local options. I'll just have to get my tank (which I don't have yet LOL) all set up and planted and keep my eye out locally for a looker.


----------



## MattsBettas

Yea. They stuffed a box, clearly marked " FRAGILE. LIVE FISH" into my community box in the middle of winter, and since they had to bend and jam the box a bag popped and put out the heat pack, killing everyone. They were from logisticsguy and I'm still mad about it. CJ and I both called freakin CP the next day, very unhappily. Let's just say that I'm very reluctant to ship and will no longer use CP.


----------



## DBanana

MattsBettas said:


> Lol DBanana, the reason I don't buy off aquabid is because cross country shipping is like 60$... Twice as bad as USA.


I can't believe there aren't any shippers out west. West coast is such a huge market...weird.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Pretty!










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1385806981


----------



## MattsBettas

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1385610113
View attachment 251377

Another 250$ giant... But... He's so nice!


----------



## hollyk

Matt, as a breeder, would you spend $250 on a fish? Do you think there's any fish worth that much? Just curious.


----------



## MattsBettas

Right now I wouldn't, but yea, I think if there was a solid colored (or perfectly patterned) fish with literally perfect form it might be worth that much. I would want a sibling mate for it, though.


----------



## Kithy

Love the colors on that giant!


----------



## hollyk

MattsBettas said:


> Right now I wouldn't, but yea, I think if there was a solid colored (or perfectly patterned) fish with literally perfect form it might be worth that much. I would want a sibling mate for it, though.


Thanks. I was just curious about how much a really good fish can be worth. You see people list them for $500 or $1000, and I just wonder if a fish can be worth that much. I thought my $25 betta was expensive. Lol


----------



## MattsBettas

A lot of those 500-100$ fish I wouldn't even keep in my fishroom haha. Usually the ones with actual good form go for under 75$/pair.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

I can't remember who was into pink bettas here but this guy's pretty cute.










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1385661007


----------



## logisticsguy

MattsBettas said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1385610113
> View attachment 251377
> 
> Another 250$ giant... But... He's so nice!


He is a beautiful fish! If I was a wealthy guy I would buy him.


----------



## animallover4lyfe

SorcerersApprentice said:


> I can't remember who was into pink bettas here but this guy's pretty cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1385661007


Thanks!!!!! I cant believe i missed him :0 i bid lol


----------



## beautiful Betta

I Cant believe anyone who could read would try to bend and stuff a parcel into a mail box when it said fragile live fish, some people just don't care about anything. maybe English wasn't his/her first language and s/he couldn't read it properly, otherwise I just cant believe someone could be so cruel.

I must admit to being drawn to pinkish coloured fish, although I don't think it was me you were referring to, although that boy is pretty.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

It was animallover4lyfe, not to say pink bettas aren't deservingly attractive! I just couldn't remember until she posted again - she has some other pink bettas already that are beautiful.


----------



## beautiful Betta

If your into Giants here are a couple I think are quite nice although they do only show one side of the fish, don't know if that could be to hide something or not.
the first one a marble fish, patter I think quite even.

And here's his link http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1385894031
The 2nd giant I love the fact he appears to have a blue eye, don't know if it actually is blue or just the light.

and here's his link. http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1385894072


----------



## jayr232

has anyone from the EU bought a fish from aquabid? If so, how much did the transhipping costed you?


----------



## Deanna01

This DT PK is just adorable to me for some reason, despite (maybe because of?) all the colors he has. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1385894614


----------



## Deanna01

This is such a handsome boy. I love his lipstick!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1385685160


----------



## DBanana

How long does it usually take to get the Thai breeders to send the fish over to the shippers? I won an auction today and the auction on Sunday and I am practically phasing out through anxiety to get the fish home. I've already confirmed with the breeders that I can just pick up directly from Mr. Hung.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Depends on when the next shipment to your transhipper is due. Here in Oz we only get a shipment once a month, so if you miss it, the seller has to hold onto your fish until then. I've had fish wait a couple of weeks at the seller's place because I missed the previous shipment.


----------



## Crowntails

This Giant is really stunning.


----------



## Kithy

Love the colors on him o_o


----------



## beautiful Betta

ok this guy I don't know but is he what they call true green or could it be the lighting. But I once contacted a local breeder and said I would like a green betta, thinking of a teal type colour, and he actually said true green is very hard to come across the closest he had bred was a teal ocean type colour. So I thought I would share this guy, I know he has some uneven scales near his tail but if his colour is indeed very rare then that could be worked with. The same seller is also selling a green female, although her colour is no where near the colour of the male I will add the link to her if anyone is interested.
here is a pic of the boy.

and here is his link. http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1386037057
here's the girls link. http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1386037232


----------



## Reagan

I love this fish so much!!! I would get him if I could 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1385558403


----------



## DBanana

beautiful Betta said:


> ok this guy I don't know but is he what they call true green or could it be the lighting. But I once contacted a local breeder and said I would like a green betta, thinking of a teal type colour, and he actually said true green is very hard to come across the closest he had bred was a teal ocean type colour. So I thought I would share this guy, I know he has some uneven scales near his tail but if his colour is indeed very rare then that could be worked with. The same seller is also selling a green female, although her colour is no where near the colour of the male I will add the link to her if anyone is interested.
> here is a pic of the boy.
> 
> and here is his link. http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1386037057
> here's the girls link. http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1386037232


Wow. If I had more space I'd snag him for that colour. Even if it's not as intense in real lighting he's still quite pretty.


----------



## beautiful Betta

I was curious to know if in fact he is what they call true green. if any one knows?


----------



## DBanana

beautiful Betta said:


> I was curious to know if in fact he is what they call true green. if any one knows?


I would say, according to the article (link below) I read, he is a true green if that photo is accurate.

http://bettacrazed.angelcities.com/color.html


----------



## PetMania

Love this one

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1385535558


----------



## MattsBettas

He's very nice, pet.


----------



## beautiful Betta

DBanana said:


> I would say, according to the article (link below) I read, he is a true green if that photo is accurate.
> 
> http://bettacrazed.angelcities.com/color.html[/qu
> 
> Reading the article I would say he is a bit of a mix between the two, he has the body colour but his fins are similar to the common one except darker.
> 
> Thanks for the link though, and like you say the picture might not be that true.


----------



## titolatino1970

your thoughts on these guys form

http://youtu.be/zSFuf0di_YY


----------



## Deanna01

If I were still building my sorority, I would absolutely have to add this girl to it. I love her!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1385594994


----------



## Kithy

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1385280688








This is the boy I got :X

I'm practically bouncing in my chair everyday that I have to wait for him to get here.


----------



## DBanana

Kithy said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1385280688
> This is the boy I got :X
> 
> I'm practically bouncing in my chair everyday that I have to wait for him to get here.


I don't blame you. He's pretty! I am feeling the same way with my two boys. I am hoping the breeders get back to me soon and confirm that they're shipping to the transshipper. It is hard every day I do not get an email back from them!


----------



## Kithy

I'm so anxious lol I hope he arrives alive! He was supposed to have been shipped by Linda today but I'm thinking about emailing her though I'm sure she's got her hands full.


----------



## Hallyx

I'm pretty sure Linda would not have shipped the day before a postal holiday. If she's as smart as I think she is, she'll probably wait till Monday.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1386286714

She's so cute!


----------



## preternaturalism

Kithy said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1385280688
> This is the boy I got :X
> 
> I'm practically bouncing in my chair everyday that I have to wait for him to get here.


That seller's pictures drive me crazy because they're heavily oversharpened. He looks like a beautiful fish though.


----------



## Kithy

Nope. She shipped him yesterday and he's due to be delivered tomorrow. Guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## tiinykat

I received my white Crowntail betta today. He's beautiful and alive. I did the plop and drop method. He appeared very cramped and stressed out in his little bag, so I wanted to get him to the new water ASAP. I opened it, added a drop of prime, and let him loose. In the bag he was swimming funny, and when I put him in the tank it seemed like he was able to swim much better but not as well as I'd like. Last night I put a bit of aquarium salt in his new tank, an extra drop of prime and a small water change. Is there anything else I can do to calm him down, and is this normal after the shipping process? Thank you.


----------



## lilnaugrim

There's really no need for the aq salt, that will just stress him out more. Instead, turn off his tank light and drape a towel/blanket over the tank and let him sit for the night and he'll be much happier in the morning  Darkness calms fish.


----------



## tiinykat

lilnaugrim said:


> There's really no need for the aq salt, that will just stress him out more. Instead, turn off his tank light and drape a towel/blanket over the tank and let him sit for the night and he'll be much happier in the morning  Darkness calms fish.


Oh it was only a few pieces just as a precaution. I thought aquarium salt helped them calm down, good to find out now that it's not the case. He's laying on the bottom or resting at the top a lot. It's stressing ME out now. The tank light is off, I just need to find something to put over the tank. Does this usually happen when they are shipped? Oi his stress is contagious.


----------



## lilnaugrim

yeah, any time you add things to the water that aren't natural for them (tannins are natural and would help with him) like salt, it stresses them out.

And yes, it's very normal for them to be super stressed the first few day's they're home, they just spent a few day's being jostled around in a tiny bag, you'd be pretty shaken up too lol. He'll be fine, just get a towel or blanket to put over it and leave him be for a while. You can check on him around dinner time but for the most part, just let him be while he adjusts.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Darn forum, this was a double post. Ignore it.


----------



## Kithy

Yay! My boy came 

I have him acclimating via drip method. Can't wait to put him in his tank.


----------



## DBanana

Kithy said:


> Yay! My boy came
> 
> I have him acclimating via drip method. Can't wait to put him in his tank.


So happy for you! Still waiting to hear when my fish will arrive.


----------



## Kithy

DBanana said:


> So happy for you! Still waiting to hear when my fish will arrive.


 still? Wonder what's going on... is anyone answering your emails?


----------



## DBanana

Kithy said:


> still? Wonder what's going on... is anyone answering your emails?


They've said that they'll be going out on the next flight (one) or that they're confirming with their shipper about the send date (the other) but no one has given me an actual DATE. Mr. Hung seems to think they'll be ready to pick-up on Tuesday so I'm very hopeful.


----------



## Kithy

DBanana said:


> They've said that they'll be going out on the next flight (one) or that they're confirming with their shipper about the send date (the other) but no one has given me an actual DATE. Mr. Hung seems to think they'll be ready to pick-up on Tuesday so I'm very hopeful.


That's really frustrating  Tuesday won't be too bad if that's for both of them.


----------



## DBanana

Kithy said:


> That's really frustrating  Tuesday won't be too bad if that's for both of them.


You're right, and I'm trying to be patient. I just keep telling myself is another day that their tank cycles through.


----------



## Kithy

DBanana said:


> You're right, and I'm trying to be patient. I just keep telling myself is another day that their tank cycles through.


Patience and fish keeping don't go well lol It is so hard to be patient.


----------



## Kithy

He's in his tank now and seems to have settled a bit.


----------



## Deanna01

Wow, this Aquastar boy. I've never seen a betta with this much finnage.

As someone who has had a heavy-finned Aquastar boy, though (a boy who still didn't have _this_ much finnage), this is honestly too much. He is utterly gorgeous, but I bet he has a hard time swimming. (My boy rested a lot on the bottom.)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1385851208


----------



## Hallyx

Long first dorsal ray, matched caudal (peduncle could be stronger to support that), not too long anal, good topline, near perfect scalage. As long as the judges reward excess finnage, this is what they're breeding for.


----------



## tiinykat

lilnaugrim said:


> Instead, turn off his tank light and drape a towel/blanket over the tank and let him sit for the night and he'll be much happier in the morning  Darkness calms fish.


Hey just wanted to say thanks again for the suggestion! My fish seems MUCH better now. I even fed him a little bit in the morning and he ate it. He's swimming normally now too. Yesterday on Black Friday I purchased the Marineland LED 10 gallon aquarium kit for only 42 dollars! I plan on combining my 5 gal and 2.5 gal by diving this tank. I think once it's ready and he's better in a few weeks he'll be VERY happy for the extra space and the filter! [:


----------



## lilnaugrim

tiinykat said:


> Hey just wanted to say thanks again for the suggestion! My fish seems MUCH better now. I even fed him a little bit in the morning and he ate it. He's swimming normally now too. Yesterday on Black Friday I purchased the Marineland LED 10 gallon aquarium kit for only 42 dollars! I plan on combining my 5 gal and 2.5 gal by diving this tank. I think once it's ready and he's better in a few weeks he'll be VERY happy for the extra space and the filter! [:


You're very welcome! And that sounds like a fantastic idea! :-D


----------



## DBanana

Trying to get confirmation that I'll get to pick up my boys tomorrow. @[email protected]


----------



## Kithy

DBanana said:


> Trying to get confirmation that I'll get to pick up my boys tomorrow. @[email protected]


Good luck  Hope you can get them tomorrow!


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Here's a hot pink boy for animallover4lyfe. 










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1386247234


----------



## DBanana

Kithy said:


> Good luck  Hope you can get them tomorrow!


Mr. Hung asked me to come for pickup tomorrow morning! My babies! I'm so nervous!


----------



## Kithy

DBanana said:


> Mr. Hung asked me to come for pickup tomorrow morning! My babies! I'm so nervous!


Awesome!! That means they're safe and sound too! Can't wait to see 'em.


----------



## DBanana

Kithy said:


> Awesome!! That means they're safe and sound too! Can't wait to see 'em.


I hope so. I don't know if Mr. Hung re-bagged them in fresh water but I hope he has. I don't have any Prime on hand and I can't get to the place that has some till next week.


----------



## lilnaugrim

DBanana said:


> I hope so. I don't know if Mr. Hung re-bagged them in fresh water but I hope he has. I don't have any Prime on hand and I can't get to the place that has some till next week.


They usually do, that's why they change handling prices. He charges 10 per fish while US transshippers generally charge 5 per fish. He's kind of his own monopoly, hence he charges 10 :-/


----------



## DBanana

lilnaugrim said:


> They usually do, that's why they change handling prices. He charges 10 per fish while US transshippers generally charge 5 per fish. He's kind of his own monopoly, hence he charges 10 :-/


I had noticed that last fact, lol. 

And if he has that will make my life a lot easier. Even considering the four hour round trip to pick up those fish.


----------



## Kithy

DBanana said:


> I hope so. I don't know if Mr. Hung re-bagged them in fresh water but I hope he has. I don't have any Prime on hand and I can't get to the place that has some till next week.


:X Hmm. Do you suppose he could do it for you rq at his location if he has some prime? It wouldn't take much and would safe you a potential hassle with the fish.


----------



## DBanana

lilnaugrim said:


> They usually do, that's why they change handling prices. He charges 10 per fish while US transshippers generally charge 5 per fish. He's kind of his own monopoly, hence he charges 10 :-/


So I picked up Espen (my blue boy) and actually met Mr. Hung. He does not re-bag. Ever. Said it's not his policy. Tried to get me to go see some long tailed bettas upstairs he was selling. He told me that they fast the fish two days before shipment so there's no ammonia in the water. Espen's water was the colour of tea. 

Espen is about an inch long (not including tail) and is safely in the transitioned into the tank. 

HOWEVER

Jules was not shipped. Jules breeder sent me an email saying that they will ship NEXT MONTH. I'm like...I don't even...I'm kinda really mad. So I'm trying to figure that out.


----------



## Deanna01

DBanana, which seller didn't ship the betta on time? I had that problem with a seller too (ProFish), and now I won't buy from them anymore.


----------



## Kithy

DBanana said:


> So I picked up Espen (my blue boy) and actually met Mr. Hung. He does not re-bag. Ever. Said it's not his policy. Tried to get me to go see some long tailed bettas upstairs he was selling. He told me that they fast the fish two days before shipment so there's no ammonia in the water. Espen's water was the colour of tea.
> 
> Espen is about an inch long (not including tail) and is safely in the transitioned into the tank.
> 
> HOWEVER
> 
> Jules was not shipped. Jules breeder sent me an email saying that they will ship NEXT MONTH. I'm like...I don't even...I'm kinda really mad. So I'm trying to figure that out.


:I That's ridiculous.


----------



## DBanana

Deanna01 said:


> DBanana, which seller didn't ship the betta on time? I had that problem with a seller too (ProFish), and now I won't buy from them anymore.


Storybettas, seen at http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashmp1385476676

It's really frustrating. Thankfully Espen has gone from opaque to having his blue in and bullying the snails. So on that part I'm happy.


----------



## DBanana

The breeder who shipped Espen now has this guy up and DAGNABBIT I need to stop looking










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1386329728


----------



## Crowntails

^ i want


----------



## DBanana

@[email protected] I want someone from the board to buy him so I can keep track of him.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh wow he's beautiful for sure! That's kind of weird that Hung invited you upstairs, it just sounded funny to me lol. Glad you got Espen though! Can't wait to see pictures of him when he settles in!


----------



## DBanana

My husband says he will not let anymore fish into the house unless he actually gets to name one Stirfry but oh man I want that fish. I wasn't going to get anymore guys though.


----------



## DBanana

lilnaugrim said:


> Oh wow he's beautiful for sure! That's kind of weird that Hung invited you upstairs, it just sounded funny to me lol.



It sounded funny to me too to be honest. He asked me if I only like short tails, I said no and he told me he had some long tails I could check out upstairs if I wanted.


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol, it's nice of him but it does still sounds funny


----------



## DBanana

Thankfully I only had the money on me for the fish I'd been expecting and I was worried about getting Espen home so I managed to avoid temptation.


----------



## MattsBettas

Hung doesn't re-bag his fish? Gee, maybe that's the reason half of them end up dead... That, and I don't know how I could trust someone who says that fasted fish don't produce ammonia... 

We need at least one more transhipper up here so there can be some competition.


----------



## DBanana

Agreed. Once I pay off some student loans I'm going to be pretty tempted to take a kick at the can. There also needs to be on the west coast. Pearson is great (read: terrible) and all but it's not feasible for west coast keepers to be paying twice what their fish cost on shipping.


----------



## lilnaugrim

I agree and I'm not even in Canada! lol but he shouldn't be allowed to monopolize the business. I know it takes a lot to become a transshipper and all but someone should get to it! You could make lots of money being on the west coast and not charging two arms and two legs for the customer's lol.


----------



## DBanana

How does one go about becoming one anyway? I'm rather confused as to why there aren't more.


----------



## lilnaugrim

DBanana said:


> How does one go about becoming one anyway? I'm rather confused as to why there aren't more.


I have noooo idea lol I just know or at least heard that it was pretty work intensive.


----------



## DBanana

lilnaugrim said:


> I have noooo idea lol I just know or at least heard that it was pretty work intensive.


Looks like I MIGHT need to get an import certificate and do the forms for customs when picking up at the airport. Gonna need to call the government line to find out for sure. The big issue would be picking up from the airport (buy a car after student loans are paid off) and getting aquariums set up for re-bagging and prepping shipment. I imagine dealing with ancy buyers would be a bit of a pain too.


----------



## DBanana

I'm still feeling massive wants towards that black butterfly dammit. MUST RESIST


----------



## logisticsguy

MattsBettas said:


> Hung doesn't re-bag his fish? Gee, maybe that's the reason half of them end up dead... That, and I don't know how I could trust someone who says that fasted fish don't produce ammonia...
> 
> We need at least one more transhipper up here so there can be some competition.


Ok I see more clearly now. So what does he do for the 10 bucks? Its actually not very hard to get a transhippers license.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Well, if you've got to wait for your other betta anyway, why not make it worth the trip?


----------



## LittleBettaFish

All I know here is that our transhipper seems to get massively jerked around a lot by people purchasing from AB. So much so that several times in the past year she has come very close to no longer offering the service at all. 

I imagine it would be pretty stressful. I certainly wouldn't volunteer to be a transhipper. Way too much responsibility for me!


----------



## DBanana

I just had to copy Mr. Hung into the email exchange between me and Storybettas because the guy there is claiming that Mr. Hung told him that he will only accept fish next month. So I was like 'Noooooooookay let's talk as a group'. 

I don't want to be difficult but this isn't ok. I ordered the fish in November. They want to ship it in January. Giant red flag.


----------



## beautiful Betta

You have been waiting a while, but if it was me I would be a little concerned with Christmas just around the corner, People being on holiday and slowing the shipping process down. The other thing I would be thinking is if there was something wrong with the fish, or perhaps the breeder is breeding him before shipment, cheeky I know when you have already paid for the guy, I expect.


----------



## MattsBettas

I agree. If you payed through PayPal and the fish is bred and damaged, though, I'm pretty sure you can file a dispute. And obviously you'll get a refund if it comes dead. 

I have no clue what Hung does with the 10$ but the only reason he can charge that (and do so little with it) is because he runs a complete monopoly. I can't be a transhipper, but I would definitely like to see one more. 

Then maybe I could afford aquabid fish a little easier.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

You only have 45 days to file a dispute with PayPal. I would cut my losses and ask for a refund. JMO.


----------



## DBanana

I can't call Mr. Hung in the morning but I'll call him tomorrow afternoon. If I don't get this resolved before Friday I'm going to get a refund. This is RIDICULOUS. I'm so unhappy about the whole thing.


----------



## DBanana

And the breeder says he can't send the fish to Hung unless Hung has a shipment ready to send. I send an email to Hung asking why this is relevant since I told the breeder from the start I can pick it up directly and don't need to be shipped. I also followed all the directions about notifying Hung in his little outline when I notified him about Espen. So I'm asking Hung about why the seller is saying that it's Hung's issue that I can't get the fish sooner and Hung replies with "Please read his email again. He never said because of me that is y he canot ship his fish" and attaches his little information link again.

Except none of that is relevant. The breeder DIRECTLY says that he cannot send his fish until Hung has his shipment ready. I've followed all the steps in the information packet that Hung sent. I pay the man in cash.

So sad right now. I spent three hours on a baby name website picking out names for Espen and Jules and now I might not even get Jules home.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I think the breeder is talking about Hung having a shipment ready to ship from Thailand, not from Hung's. Our transhipper only ships fish in once a month, and so Hung may be waiting for there to be enough fish in his shipment before he imports them into the country. It probably doesn't make sense financially for him to be continually bringing in fish in dribs and drabs.


----------



## DBanana

That makes no sense either. I told the breeder AND Hung at the same time as I won Espen. Jules should have been on the same shipment from Thailand if that was the case.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Honestly, it sounds like Mr. Hung may have the fish's best interest in mind and doesn't want to risk shipping him close to the holidays. I just read of someone's angel fish being delayed shipping because of the holidays and they're only the next state over!


----------



## DBanana

FishyFishy89 said:


> Honestly, it sounds like Mr. Hung may have the fish's best interest in mind and doesn't want to risk shipping him close to the holidays. I just read of someone's angel fish being delayed shipping because of the holidays and they're only the next state over!


I could respect that except I notified both the breeder and Hung at the same time as I notified Espen's breeder that I can pick up directly from Hung. There is no reason that Jules shouldn't have been in the same shipment as Espen if that's the case. Jules is required for part of the Christmas present I'm giving to my family. There's a reason I ordered in November. So far Hung has not said ANYTHING about only accepting shipments from Thailand only once a month, or any other reasons as to the theory that the breeder is talking about shipments in instead of preparing his shipments out.


----------



## DBanana

At this point all I want is information and Hung is doing a total blackout, I'm not getting any response to my email asking for information.


----------



## snowflake311

MattsBettas said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1385610113
> View attachment 251377
> 
> Another 250$ giant... But... He's so nice!


That is a really nice one.


----------



## DBanana

I'm liking this guy









I ended up canceling my order for Jules. It was just way too much hassle and issue. I've found someone in my area with a purple-ish guy I like so I'm going to take him instead.

The citrus coloured guys get me though. So hard to resolve myself against more. @[email protected]


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Wow, he sure pops.

Sorry to hear about Jules  Can't wait to see pics of your purple guy though!


----------



## WZ9V

My first aquabid experience is buying this guy. Ships to the transshipper on the 8th. Still working on a name, leading candidates from FB are Travis, George, Max and Puff.

Travis - for Trav short for traveller because he is coming from Thailand.
George - short for George Washington because he is so patriotic colored.
Max - for BetaMax (geek joke)
Puff - because he is a Dragon Scale


----------



## Janan

He looks like a George!


----------



## preternaturalism

I _almost _got that guy for my girlfriend. I think he looks like a George, too.


----------



## DBanana

That's a George! Also he looks like he's wearing a bow-tie. @[email protected] **Salutes**


----------



## lilnaugrim

I agree, George looks like it really suits him! He's so adorable! Congrats on your first buy!


----------



## Trippshep

I'm not a huge fan of CT's but this guy is just amazing. 








Multicolors are my favorites <3


----------



## Crowntails

^ That Crowntail is stunning.


----------



## Sabina88

Im not sure if this one is from aquabid since I found it on google images but I think it is. anyways, I really like their coloration

View attachment 257162


View attachment 257170


View attachment 257178


View attachment 257186



and I could probably make about another 20 pages of other bettas that I like on aquabid lol. 
If only :-D;-)


----------



## beautiful Betta

I love the red one. Not 100% sure but might possibly be a Koi type.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Third and fourth down are definitely eBay.


----------



## Aryia

I have a boy very similar to the first one, with black irregular marbling on his fins. It makes him look like an exotic flower. His body is purple too









Gosh I really liked the Fancy Marbles BanleangBettas had up on Aquabid. I would've definitely picked them up as well if I hadn't already ordered another whole bunch from him t.t
They sort of looked like the red/clear HM on here, I can't find the auction anymore >.< Someone probably already bought him.


----------



## jayr232

the betta in the bottom-left corner looks like a goldfish


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Not Aquabid but love his colors. He's on eBay and seller is a transhipper.


----------



## Spinny

Sabina88 said:


> Im not sure if this one is from aquabid since I found it on google images but I think it is. anyways, I really like their coloration
> 
> View attachment 257162
> 
> 
> View attachment 257170
> 
> 
> View attachment 257178
> 
> 
> View attachment 257186
> 
> 
> 
> and I could probably make about another 20 pages of other bettas that I like on aquabid lol.
> If only :-D;-)



The red guy won 1st place assorted plakat category in Aquarama 2013 in Siangapore, known as the bejeweled betta <3

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qGugAVbdD_0


----------



## Deanna01

For those of you who love that red guy referenced the post above me, there is a very similar, very pretty girl up on AB now.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1386735153


----------



## Saber

Man, some beauties in the batch of fish posted lately! I'm tempted, but I'm out $30 and no fish from a transaction that went bad back in October. I've been waiting and waiting but since its far past the 45 day limit for Paypal, and for Aquabid, I can't even leave appropriate feedback for both the seller and the transshipper I (tried) to use.


----------



## BlueLacee

Well, I was doing fairly well resisting getting more/ even looking. That just went out the window. Thank God school hasn't blocked AB or this website... I would die


----------



## BlueLacee

I would take this one...








and this one... 








and this one, this one, this one...
























would die for this one:


----------



## BlueLacee

Want them all!!!!!!








Curse school internet for being slow...
cool coloring


----------



## Alphahelix

This one should arriving tomorrow 
My first online buy and I'm super stressed - though in all fairness the transhipper in CO has been awesome (except she doesn't live to wait for my emails or respond immediately lmao)
I'm lucky because I live an hour away from her and am having him shipping same morning because of the cold - next time Im going to pick them up directly though I think


----------



## BlueLacee

I like this ones dots on his fins


----------



## WZ9V

This is my first Aquabid purchase to be transhipped also. He is supposed to arrive in Miami today and I'm on pins and needles waiting for status updates. The web page made it pretty clear that arrival day is pretty busy and not to expect an update until late or the next day.


----------



## MattsBettas

I was bad and went on aquabid the other day. I just noticed that I _really_ like yellow fish. Ready for pic spam? 
View attachment 259386


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 259394


----------



## MattsBettas

I'd breed that.
View attachment 259402


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 259410


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 259418


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 259426


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 259434


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 259442


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 259450


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 259458


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 259466


----------



## MattsBettas

This girl and the next one should be a pair. 
View attachment 259474


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 259490


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 259498


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 259506


----------



## MattsBettas

Nice kois on right now too. 
View attachment 259514


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 259522


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 259538


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 259546


----------



## MattsBettas

Not a betta but aquabid nonetheless.
View attachment 259554


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 259562


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 259570


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 259578


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 259594


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 259602


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 259610


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 259618


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 259626


----------



## MattsBettas

Saved the best for last... What a neat, new color.
View attachment 259634

So yea... Once again, sorry for he pic spam. Going through photobucket is difficult and inconvenient with so many photos. If you want links to any, most are still available, just tell me the post number and I'll try my best. Hope you enjoyed... There were a lot of nice fish.


----------



## Janan

Very nice! Always enjoy your pics.


----------



## preternaturalism

MattsBettas said:


> View attachment 259570


Wow. That's even more blatant than usual. There are all kinds of photos on Aquabid where the seller's reversed one image so that it looks like they're showing both sides of the fish, but this one they didn't even bother using two separate pictures. Always makes me wonder.


----------



## preternaturalism

MattsBettas said:


> Saved the best for last... What a neat, new color.
> View attachment 259634
> 
> So yea... Once again, sorry for he pic spam. Going through photobucket is difficult and inconvenient with so many photos. If you want links to any, most are still available, just tell me the post number and I'll try my best. Hope you enjoyed... There were a lot of nice fish.


I wanted to get that one so badly when I saw it.


----------



## BlueLacee

Uggg, if I was to breed, I'd breed marble HM, luckily or unluckily, I don't have any room.


----------



## Fenghuang

His auction ended (I have been having trouble getting on this site, so couldn't at the time), but he is too stunning not to be shared.

Video from seller's Youtube channel:
http://youtu.be/9HB-GMHbe28


----------



## lilnaugrim

Holy Betta Batman! He's absolutely stunning! His brother too!!! I have seriously betta envy for whoever won him!


----------



## preternaturalism

This plakat girl was supposed to turn up with my latest male but she hasn't and the seller's not responding. Hurray for Paypal refunds, I suppose, though I'm honestly hoping the transhipper just goofed because I really want my hands on this fish.


----------



## MattsBettas

She's beautiful. Good luck, I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## Chard56

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1388974206 
I think this DT is kind of cool looking.


----------



## Karthix

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1388476801
That creamy orange color :O


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

This guy is kind of wild. I've never seen a CT like that before. 










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1389236272


----------



## Chard56

What a nice Crossray Crowntail and Black Orchid too. One of my favorites.


----------



## BlueLacee

Omg!!!!! Want them all!!!!!!


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

What exactly is a cross ray crowntail? I can see it's different but I couldn't tell you what's different about it.

Also, this guy's adorable. I'd name him Freckles!










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1389311388


----------



## Chard56

Ooo he is very nice. Love the finnage and his coloring is kind of a subdued 4th of July. A Cross Ray Crowntail has to have at least 5 (I think or 6) fin rays that cross each other. Instead of sticking out straight they curve to go across the one next to it. I had a gorgeous Orange one I spawned but there were several short bodied messy finned offspring so I very disappointedly discontinued that strain.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Wow, he's stunning. Thanks for the explanation!


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Here's a wild girl.










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1389248859


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

And another gorgeous guy.










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1389410619


----------



## lilnaugrim

SorcerersApprentice said:


> Here's a wild girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1389248859


Oh wow, she kind of looks like a demented mustard gas lmao. She's absolutely adorable though! I wish I had room for another girl!!! Oh yeah, and money >.< lol


----------



## Quinn

Ooh that girl is so interesting! Wacky, I love it.


So I super want a giant... And I really can't (or well shouldn't, i guess TECHNICALLY) afford another set up, I know this realistically, but waaaannnntttt!
I'm crushing hard on this cutie! - http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1389039831

Shes kinda cute too - http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1389039836

Aaand him- http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1389039817

I wish there was a fool proof safe way to do a sorority, so many cute girls, and usually it's the larger tanks I see for free on CL! But the stress of it is worrisome to me, not sure I want that heart ache... And of course the whole money thing. Really like that first giant gal. Gah!


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

SorcerersApprentice said:


> This guy is kind of wild. I've never seen a CT like that before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1389236272


Damn, this guy is up to $81 now!


----------



## animallover4lyfe

SorcerersApprentice said:


> What exactly is a cross ray crowntail? I can see it's different but I couldn't tell you what's different about it.
> 
> Also, this guy's adorable. I'd name him Freckles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1389311388


Omg! Do you know what breeder? The link went to the hmpk page but not to the fish! I want him!


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

It was one of Banleang's. What's it mean when a link does that? It's done that to me for quite a few I've clicked on in this thread.


----------



## animallover4lyfe

SorcerersApprentice said:


> It was one of Banleang's. What's it mean when a link does that? It's done that to me for quite a few I've clicked on in this thread.


I think it means the auction was removed? Thanks! I wanna check him out but i cant even find him in the closed auctions!


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Oh, where do you see the closed auctions?


----------



## tilli94

SorcerersApprentice said:


> Oh, where do you see the closed auctions?


Right above the drop down menu to search at the top of the page there's a link to closed auctions. You go there and input your parameters and you should be able to see the closed auctions.


----------



## AAquarist

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1389136724

Ohhhhh jeez his boy is so pretty! I love his little face in the first picture.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1389285240
>.> MUST HAVE A MUSTARD GAS.


----------



## lilnaugrim

AAquarist said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1389136724
> 
> Ohhhhh jeez his boy is so pretty! I love his little face in the first picture.


That's a girl lmao!


----------



## AAquarist

lilnaugrim said:


> That's a girl lmao!


 shows how well I read :lol: Big fins through me off. She's still gorgeous.


----------



## animallover4lyfe

SorcerersApprentice said:


> Oh, where do you see the closed auctions?


Wow I'm so sad  I contacted the breeder he sold him


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Aww, boo  He was a cutie, especially for a plakat!

Edit: And thanks for the tip on the closed auctions - never noticed that before. Now to go look at all the "ones that got away."


----------



## lilnaugrim

AAquarist said:


> shows how well I read :lol: Big fins through me off. She's still gorgeous.


Haha, no worries, she still has an absolutely adorable face in that first photo!


----------



## Tree

SorcerersApprentice said:


> Here's a wild girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1389248859



I LOVE HER! =O I love yellow bettas. <3


----------



## CocoFish

Ugh, she's gorgeous. Only if I had the money. :-?




Tree said:


> I LOVE HER! =O I love yellow bettas. <3


----------



## MattsBettas

I need a time machine and like 200$ so I can breed that girl with this boy, who stands out to me as one of my favorite fish that has ever been on aquabid-
View attachment 271386


----------



## Tree

GAH I love that one too MattsBettas


----------



## BlueInkFish

Matts o_o i need that one! T_T why cant i have it? Why ? T_T


----------



## Lucillia

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1389376705
I want him... :<


----------



## lilnaugrim

Lucillia said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1389376705
> I want him... :<


He looks like the HM version of Ragnarok, he's very pretty though


----------



## cairnexus

*Want!*

:shock:


----------



## DBanana

Oh dear. I feel aflutter.


----------



## MrsRowell706

MattsBettas said:


> I need a time machine and like 200$ so I can breed that girl with this boy, who stands out to me as one of my favorite fish that has ever been on aquabid-
> View attachment 271386


OMG I would love to have a Betta like this so Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Graceful

WOW! He is beautiful!


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Here's a pink hmpk for animallover4lyfe.










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1390013982


----------



## Crowntails

The red guy is stunning!


----------



## AAquarist

I need to stop coming to this thread. The temptation...


----------



## Rauddys809

AAquarist said:


> I need to stop coming to this thread. The temptation...


lol my addiction just started !!! i need this thread lmao

in other news i love this HMPK









but im a bit scared since i bought a fish from Ebay (Draco)








and his fins came in very very bad  and he passed away a few weeks later im a little scared of buying bettas online because of that reason but all my pet store bettas are sick. so idk lol thats whats keeping my addiction down.


----------



## BettaLoverKing

View attachment 273145


He looks really cool and unique


----------



## Reagan

Oh I wish I could get this guy!!!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1389634207


----------



## TruongLN

I love the splash of white on his face!


----------



## Deanna01

The color on this HMPK reminds me of a black swallowtail butterfly....I can't get over how unusual he is and keep going back to stare at him.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1389856113


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Deanna01 said:


> The color on this HMPK reminds me of a black swallowtail butterfly....I can't get over how unusual he is and keep going back to stare at him.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1389856113


Wow, he really does! What a pretty guy.


----------



## konstargirl

OMG! I want them all. <3


----------



## Alphahelix

Just bought this boy and need a manly name for him when he gets here....I was thinking Napoleon


----------



## DBanana

Woolsworth Bartholomew (no reason, just sounds very dapper)


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

This guy is different. Odd anal fin though. 










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1390393694


----------



## keepsmiling

Crossing my fingers..less than a day to go and he could be mine...:-D


----------



## MattsBettas

Keep us updated! Good luck!


----------



## keepsmiling

Thanks.I really wanted a black and white, but I got sucked in by the green. Hard to find that color. I picked up a pretty pink yellow nosed CT today. His tail and fins are a mix of pink and gold.


----------



## animallover4lyfe

SorcerersApprentice said:


> Here's a pink hmpk for animallover4lyfe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1390013982


Hahaha!!! Thanks! I actually got a dumbo pink butterfly hmpk yesterday from aquabid


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Ooh, pretty. Do you have a picture? 

I'm glad there aren't more purple bettas because I have a feeling I'd be like you with pink. Purple makes me all grabby hands.


----------



## animallover4lyfe

SorcerersApprentice said:


> Ooh, pretty. Do you have a picture?
> 
> I'm glad there aren't more purple bettas because I have a feeling I'd be like you with pink. Purple makes me all grabby hands.


Haha i do have a picture ill post a thread in a couple days, i actually got 5 new bettas yesterday and they r all amazing... Wait till you see my CT hes massive... They were super stressed yesterday so i didnt take many pics. Im not back home until tomorrow. Should have more pics friday/saturday!

Haha ya i had a purple betta twice already even harder to find than pink!


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

I've been good at convincing myself no more bettas but I'm sure if I found a nice purple HM on Aquabid I'd have trouble not buying him. My husband should be glad the transhipping process is too intimidating!

Can't wait to see pictures of your new guys!


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Dapper little guy.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Yikes, sorry I don't know why it's so big.


----------



## TruongLN

Loving the bit of red on his head!


----------



## keepsmiling

keepsmiling said:


> Crossing my fingers..less than a day to go and he could be mine...:-D


 Won him! Yippee


----------



## lilnaugrim

Congrats keepsmiling! He's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## aznfoolz

nice


----------



## MrsRowell706

Very nice keepsmiling gorgeous


----------



## AAquarist

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1390060483

This guy is beautiful


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

His colors remind me of a sunrise.


----------



## AAquarist

These guys all are making me want a 3rd Betta. The pineapple guy reminds me of Buzz, except in HM form...:lol:


----------



## Tree

Oooh this betta is pretty <3


----------



## MrsRowell706

Tree said:


> Oooh this betta is pretty <3


Omg very pretty


----------



## TruongLN

keepsmiling said:


> Won him! Yippee


Congratulations!! He's stunning, I love his green.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1390345677

Pink hmpk and he's a big ear! The grumpy face shot is awesome


----------



## beautiful Betta

SorcerersApprentice said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1390345677
> 
> Pink hmpk and he's a big ear! The grumpy face shot is awesome


I did see that boy too, when I was just browsing, he is nice. I cant help but wonder what kind of pink he actually would be to the actual eye, and think he might actually look more like the bottom left picture, despite there being two pictures of the brighter more vibrant looking pink. just my thoughts, but still a nice fish.


----------



## snowflake311

beautiful Betta said:


> I did see that boy too, when I was just browsing, he is nice. I cant help but wonder what kind of pink he actually would be to the actual eye, and think he might actually look more like the bottom left picture, despite there being two pictures of the brighter more vibrant looking pink. just my thoughts, but still a nice fish.


I have bought 3 different fish from Betta hero and the color of the fish was always pretty dead on. Imo my fish looked better then the photos once I got them.

I want this fish
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1390151200


----------



## beautiful Betta

snowflake311 said:


> I have bought 3 different fish from Betta hero and the color of the fish was always pretty dead on. Imo my fish looked better then the photos once I got them.
> 
> I want this fish
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1390151200


That's a nice boy.:-D


----------



## hollyk

I just purchased two bettas from Siamimbellis! His fish are almost impossible to get your hands on- no sooner does he post them than they're sold. I just fell in love with these guys, and figured as long as I was importing one, I'd save on shipping by getting two! ;-) Here's my new boys. <3


----------



## keepsmiling

They are fabulous!! Congrats!


----------



## hollyk

Thank you! I just snapped up a female he just posted, too! :-D


----------



## keepsmiling

Wow,you have a good eye. That's a gorgeous female as well. Good luck with them.


----------



## hollyk

Thanks!!! :lol:


----------



## Lucillia

*gasp* THOSE RAYS!!


----------



## hollyk

Siamimbellis breeds some amazing fish. I'm still in awe. Lol


----------



## Ashthemutt

He has been my dream betta for so long! And I finally saved up enough to get him! Im so excited!


----------



## TruongLN

Ashthemutt said:


> He has been my dream betta for so long! And I finally saved up enough to get him! Im so excited!


He's a gorgeous colour!!


----------



## hollyk

keepsmiling said:


> Won him! Yippee


Aww, he's beautiful!


----------



## Ashthemutt

TruongLN said:


> He's a gorgeous colour!!


Thanks  Im planning to breed him in early summer. Watch for him on the betta spawn page


----------



## TruongLN

Ashthemutt said:


> Thanks  Im planning to breed him in early summer. Watch for him on the betta spawn page


I definitely will! Do you know what you want to breed him with?


----------



## Ashthemutt

TruongLN said:


> I definitely will! Do you know what you want to breed him with?


Im hoping with this girl. What im really trying for is an orange metallic butterfly. But we'll have to see


----------



## TruongLN

Ashthemutt said:


> Im hoping with this girl. What im really trying for is an orange metallic butterfly. But we'll have to see


She's so cute!


----------



## Ashthemutt

aww thanks


----------



## lilnaugrim

Love this girl from ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Blue-...251430695637?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item3a8a6ff2d5

This guy is beautiful too, I'm getting his sister!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1390742138


----------



## AAquarist

lilnaugrim said:


> Love this girl from ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Blue-...251430695637?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item3a8a6ff2d5
> 
> This guy is beautiful too, I'm getting his sister!
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1390742138


:shock::shock: Gorgeous both of them. Is the ebay girl, his sister?


----------



## AAquarist

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Light-Silve...251428431525?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item3a8a4d66a5

-drools-


----------



## Lucillia

AAquarist said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Light-Silve...251428431525?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item3a8a4d66a5
> 
> -drools-


-drools with-


----------



## FishyFishy89

AAquarist said:


> :shock::shock: Gorgeous both of them. Is the ebay girl, his sister?


I'd take a gander that she is. Same breeder and same type of coloring and finage.


----------



## lilnaugrim

No the Ebay girl is someone else, sorry. The black copper CTPK boy I posted, the girl after him (the last picture) is his sister which I'm getting


----------



## FishyFishy89

lilnaugrim said:


> No the Ebay girl is someone else, sorry. The black copper CTPK boy I posted, the girl after him (the last picture) is his sister which I'm getting


It has the same copyright and they look nearly identical.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yes, this boy:


I'm getting his sister, this girl:


Not this Ebay girl that I posted: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Blue-...5637?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item3a8a6ff2d5&afsrc=1


----------



## FishyFishy89

Oh, yeah, I was saying that she is his sister. I thought you were saying she wasn't. My bad.


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol it's okay, it was all confusing because someone else said the Ebay girl lol. All is well though!


----------



## AAquarist

LOL okay sorry for any confusion, just curious =) Congrats! She's really a gorgeous color, hope you post pictures when you get her.


----------



## Araielle

Wow....

This is just beautiful. :shock:



Nymmers said:


> No words can describe him good enough. His colors, his fins, not to mention he looks very happy flaring away. If you want to spend 100 dollars one one betta, do this one!


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

I don't generally like red bettas but I think this guy is really pretty. 










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1390725009


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Very cool crowntail. He's almost got a pink gold thing going on.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1391137048


----------



## Goodbettabest

Oooohhhh....I just made my first ever bid on Aquabid and now I'm all excited & nervous! This is the girl!


----------



## Araielle

Awww..lol..she is so pretty. Love the pattern on her body. It looks like she has eyelashes from that dark mark by her eye. Good luck!


----------



## Goodbettabest

This girl is really pretty too....i'm seriously tempted!


----------



## hollyk

Love the one you bid on! The second one looks nice, too- she's got a nice, wide dorsal, which seems to be hard to find, and she's got some nice branching. Is she also from Thailand? I know Betta Hero's fish are. If you're already spending the money to import one fish from Thailand, she should be able to go into the same box from the transhipper, I believe...


----------



## Araielle

Yepp. My transhipper told me up to 3 bettas when I asked for a quote. Definitely don't hesitate to get in touch with them before you even know you won. The one I bid on still has 2 days to go & I got in touch about a week ago..lol.


----------



## Goodbettabest

Apparently the $5 transhipping fee does not apply to fish being sent to Australia so not sure that it will make it any more cost effective to purchase multiple fish to save on fees. I should check that with the Australian importer.


----------



## FishyFishy89

The girl you are bidding on looks so "manly" to me. I'm not sure why...


----------



## LittleBettaFish

GoodBettaBest, I believe it is a fee of $22 per fish for smaller splendens. It's higher to import larger finned males (say a HM) and then it's even higher to import large wild bettas or giants. 

If you do bid, you have to email the transhipper Jodi-Lea and sort out payment in advance as she has had so many people buy fish on AB and not pay up the import fees leaving her with a fish she then has to try and sell.


----------



## Goodbettabest

LittleBettaFish said:


> GoodBettaBest, I believe it is a fee of $22 per fish for smaller splendens. It's higher to import larger finned males (say a HM) and then it's even higher to import large wild bettas or giants.
> 
> If you do bid, you have to email the transhipper Jodi-Lea and sort out payment in advance as she has had so many people buy fish on AB and not pay up the import fees leaving her with a fish she then has to try and sell.


I emailed Jodi-Lea and got all the info from her so i'm all good to go


----------



## LittleBettaFish

No worries. I've had plenty of fish come through her (actually getting some delivered tomorrow) and there's never been any hassles. Only trouble is that it opens you up to a whole other world of fish and your wallet won't be happy.


----------



## Goodbettabest

I can see why i will have to use extreme willpower to avoid going broke buying fish!!! These Aquabid fish are on a whole other level...


----------



## Hallyx

They may well be, Gbb. But the best are spoken for by the breeder and his friends, the other local breeders. Many of the AB fish are nearly culls. You need a keen eye for form to pick good ones. Having a trusting relationship with the breeder is a good idea. 

I'm less enamored of AB since I started dealing with local breeders and forum breeders. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Cutie! Just in time for Valentine's Day 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1391343898


----------



## FishyFishy89

So pretty!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## preternaturalism

preternaturalism said:


> This plakat girl was supposed to turn up with my latest male but she hasn't and the seller's not responding. Hurray for Paypal refunds, I suppose, though I'm honestly hoping the transhipper just goofed because I really want my hands on this fish.


Well, no luck. The seller simply stopped responding and Paypal refunded my money. I'm sad. She was stunning. Picked up this girl in lieu from another seller, she's not nearly as pretty but her brothers aren't too bad.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Not nearly as pretty??? They look the same!


----------



## preternaturalism

The top one has a nearly horizontal anal fin, good body shape, very clean even pectorals, _perfectly _clear eyes which I loved, and a nice round dorsal. The bottom one has a wavy triangular anal fin, a curled and uneven dorsal, a bumpy topline, and a bit of the eye clouding opaques get sometimes. She has a nicer tail, I think, and pretty ventrals, but that's all that's going for her. Luckily the male I have has a much nicer body shape and fins which should help balance her out. I was just looking for a nice dumbo plakat female with no red wash, seems they're very hard to find. The female up top was the whole reason for my getting the male, too, he was supposed to be a pair to her, darn it.


----------



## MattsBettas

Careful with those eyes~


----------



## preternaturalism

I'm breeding her to a non-opaque and not intending to keep that trait in the line. Should be fine hopefully.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Oh I see, this is a pairing thing. Not just getting a "nicer-than-the-average-pet-store" betta.


----------



## Tree

I am loving this MG boy <3


----------



## Goodbettabest

Hallyx said:


> They may well be, Gbb. But the best are spoken for by the breeder and his friends, the other local breeders. Many of the AB fish are nearly culls. You need a keen eye for form to pick good ones. Having a trusting relationship with the breeder is a good idea.
> 
> I'm less enamored of AB since I started dealing with local breeders and forum breeders. Just my humble opinion.


I am definitely no expert and i am not planning on breeding so it doesnt really matter to me if they are culls. I just love the colours in the girls you find on AB. I live in a pretty remote place and only once have i seen a female betta with any colour in my LFS. Coupled with the fact that there are no breeders in the state,that leaves AB as my best option :-(


----------



## LittleBettaFish

What state are you in? I can't remember if I have asked that question of you before or not.


----------



## Araielle

Meet Aviur!!!

I think this guys will pop in a tank with dark substrate, and I think he will compliment the greens nicely, too. I can't wait to get him.


----------



## Goodbettabest

LittleBettaFish said:


> What state are you in? I can't remember if I have asked that question of you before or not.


I'm in the NT. I haven't been able to track down any breeders up here unfortunately. You wouldn't happen to know of any by any chance do you?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Araielle said:


> Meet Aviur!!!
> 
> I think this guys will pop in a tank with dark substrate, and I think he will compliment the greens nicely, too. I can't wait to get him.


Looks like the girl I almost got from Majcha as well! Probably a sibling.


----------



## Araielle

Awww. She's so cute! I'd say you're right.


----------



## Goodbettabest

I just bought this girl.....:-D


----------



## Mashiro

Found this little girl and couldn't resist. Look at the cute little spot! Think she'll be a marble?










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashm1391627407


----------



## DBanana

This guy is tempting me, even with the transshipper. I'm a sucker for the white-ish fish I think









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1391525140


----------



## Araielle

This guy's been up a couple of times with a reserve of $250. Now that's the buyout price. I think he's sooooo handsome. 










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1391910639


----------



## BlueLacee

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1391510068


----------



## BlueLacee

it wont let me post pics... school internet sucks. I don't know much about good form and all that stuff. I'd like to learn though:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1391510068
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1391510078
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1391510661
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1391525153


----------



## BlueLacee

aquabid... much better than math
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1391534402
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1391544275
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1391545803
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1391554812
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1391555022
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1391555462


----------



## BlueLacee

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1391485328
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1391485629
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1391485741
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1391488558
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1391488844
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1391489225
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1391489436
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1391529003


----------



## BlueLacee

every once in a while, I think about going back to do school work, but then i think how much more fun this is:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1391536479
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1391536490
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1391536497
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1391555312
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1391562776
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1391562828


----------



## BlueLacee

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1391605961
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1391606068
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1391606119
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1391606252
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1391612542
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1391614822
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1391616605


----------



## BlueLacee

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1391622915
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1391649042
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1391650134
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1391651740 (it looks like confedi exploded on him)
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1391652002
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1391688007
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1391691482
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1391691845 this guy has really cool markings


----------



## BlueLacee

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1391704755 hew is artificial blue
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1391704765 that blue...


----------



## preternaturalism

You're doing pretty much the same thing I do whenever I browse Aquabid.:lol:


----------



## Araielle

BlueLacee said:


> it wont let me post pics... school internet sucks. I don't know much about good form and all that stuff. I'd like to learn though:
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1391510068
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1391510078
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1391510661
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1391525153


I think that green mustard HM is sooo pretty.  Is he a dragon scale?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Araielle said:


> I think that green mustard HM is sooo pretty.  Is he a dragon scale?


Ugg he's not even a real MG by any means! But yes, he is a Dragonscale bicolor.


----------



## Araielle

lilnaugrim said:


> Ugg he's not even a real MG by any means! But yes, he is a Dragonscale bicolor.


So anytime someone says mustard, they mean mustard gas? Here I thought mustard was just referring to the yellow color. I did notice it didn't have the darker outline, though. Still such a pretty fish IMO.


----------



## duskydolphin

My belated Christmas present to myself. Now I get to play the waiting game, lol. Just couldn't resist how flashy she looks! Do you think the breeder is trying to emulate a more wild coloration?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Araielle said:


> So anytime someone says mustard, they mean mustard gas? Here I thought mustard was just referring to the yellow color. I did notice it didn't have the darker outline, though. Still such a pretty fish IMO.


Yes, MG is supposed to be a blue body (NOT green) with a yellow/orange fins with a black or blue band around the outside (butterfly band). Now a day's AquaBid sellers will sell anything with yellow/orange in its fins as a MG even though they really aren't.


----------



## DBanana

I love her dorsal 









but I love her anal (pfffffffffffffff)









Too many breeding programs @[email protected]


----------



## lilnaugrim

DBanana said:


> I love her dorsal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I love her anal (pfffffffffffffff)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too many breeding programs @[email protected]


The first ones' eyes are much clearer and nicer IMO. I feel like anal fins are easier to correct than scale covered eyes >.<


----------



## Fenghuang

He's like a rainbow.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1391724692


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I want a pair of these since mine are all sick

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettas&1392008404

Also this group is so tiny looking and adorable. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettas&1391999265


----------



## beautiful Betta

LittleBettaFish said:


> I want a pair of these since mine are all sick
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettas&1392008404
> 
> Also this group is so tiny looking and adorable.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettas&1391999265


The last pair I think you would have to look for to see them everyday, they look so small, if I am correct the more wild type's are also shyer in nature and hide more. I guess you could play find the fish. lol:lol:


----------



## DBanana

lilnaugrim said:


> The first ones' eyes are much clearer and nicer IMO. I feel like anal fins are easier to correct than scale covered eyes >.<


Point taken. But you're still encouraging me.


----------



## lilnaugrim

DBanana said:


> Point taken. But you're still encouraging me.


;-) I'm good at that


----------



## DBanana

lilnaugrim said:


> ;-) I'm good at that


**Sigh** And I've entered a bid. Dangit!


----------



## lilnaugrim

DBanana said:


> **Sigh** And I've entered a bid. Dangit!


:-D! She's totally worth it though!


----------



## DBanana

lilnaugrim said:


> :-D! She's totally worth it though!


>.> Apparently someone else thought so too. We shall see.


----------



## lilnaugrim

DBanana said:


> >.> Apparently someone else thought so too. We shall see.


Oh no! Well I hope you win her and not spend a ton of money at the same time!


----------



## DBanana

This guy looks like he's going to a Jpop concert!










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1391724402


----------



## LittleBettaFish

beautiful Betta said:


> The last pair I think you would have to look for to see them everyday, they look so small, if I am correct the more wild type's are also shyer in nature and hide more. I guess you could play find the fish. lol:lol:


It depends on the individual. All my wild bettas I have now are very friendly. Sometimes a little _too_ friendly as they never move out the way when I need to do stuff like siphon the tank. However, I have had fish in the past that have been rather skittish, preferring to spend most of their time hiding.


----------



## DBanana

lilnaugrim said:


> Oh no! Well I hope you win her and not spend a ton of money at the same time!


She's going home with me!


----------



## lilnaugrim

DBanana said:


> She's going home with me!


Love! Congrats!!! :-D


----------



## TruongLN

DBanana said:


> This guy looks like he's going to a Jpop concert!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1391724402


This guy is too AMAZING! I want him!


----------



## DBanana

The same breeder is posting this guy

Monarch butterfly!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1391724958

This guy 

Lipstick!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1391724493

and this guy

Perfect round little koi spot !_!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1391724284

Thank goodness my aquarium buying is at a halt right now after I got a new 5g for the white female.


----------



## DBanana

Oh man, I want to breed him








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1391745465

with her








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1391875473

All the yellow babies!


----------



## lilnaugrim

DBanana said:


> Oh man, I want to breed him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1391745465
> 
> with her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1391875473
> 
> All the yellow babies!


I would actually breed him with either a opaque white girl or another golden dragon! He's too pretty orange-gold color to be bred with a plain yellow girl! lol She's cute though, not the greatest form however. The boy is gorgeous though, I envy whoever wins him!


----------



## DBanana

I was actually kind of tempted to grab a 2.5g kit that they're having a sale on right now and bid myself. There was a lot of 'get up and go do some dishes to avoid going down that path' lol.


----------



## DBanana

Nnngggggg, too much want


----------



## animallover4lyfe

DBanana said:


> Nnngggggg, too much want


I want him too !!!  no money lol


----------



## Ezzie

Don't know how to post the photos of the fish without saving it, uploading it to photobucket then posting it here :roll:
But this girl is adorable! Her colours are so pretty, she reminds me of a sunrise!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1392256448

And this male <3 such interesting colours!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1392131939


----------



## DBanana

Ezzie said:


> Don't know how to post the photos of the fish without saving it, uploading it to photobucket then posting it here :roll:
> But this girl is adorable! Her colours are so pretty, she reminds me of a sunrise!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1392256448
> 
> And this male <3 such interesting colours!
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1392131939


If you right click on the image and then select 'copy image url' you can post that link over here in the photo option. 

And those fish, mmm


----------



## DBanana

This boy looks interesting








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1392260195

I am actually pining for that golden boy like he was a fjord. I had a DREAM about him. *Sigh* Self-control regret.


----------



## animallover4lyfe

DBanana said:


> This boy looks interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1392260195
> 
> I am actually pining for that golden boy like he was a fjord. I had a DREAM about him. *Sigh* Self-control regret.


He's nice but didn't have a good experience with that breeder. He's ripped me off a couple times saying he had no money to refund me the first time I waited months fr the money. Second time didn't reply to me and that was it never again....


----------



## lilnaugrim

Has anyone been hearing from Linda Oslon? She's still in business, right? I bought a female from Interbettas that was supposedly shipped out to Linda but Linda hasn't responded to my three emails over 9 days.....I hope all is well but just wondering if anyone else is having the same issue or a different story!


----------



## Tree

OMG not sure if I showed this one yet but LOOK AT HIM!


----------



## Hallyx

I, too, hope Linda is alright. She's such a responsive and caring individual, and helpful and friendly and courteous and kind....


----------



## DBanana

Hello pink boy








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1392064820


----------



## lilnaugrim

Hallyx said:


> I, too, hope Linda is alright. She's such a responsive and caring individual, and helpful and friendly and courteous and kind....


I agree!! And she got back to me last night after I posted here. I was quite relieved when I heard from her and told her that as well ;-) But on other good news, my new girl will be coming in shortly!


----------



## DBanana

She's pretty!

I saw this guy and I thought he was pretty, but I'm really laughing at how they're naming their sales. 








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1392142759


----------



## lilnaugrim

DBanana said:


> She's pretty!
> 
> I saw this guy and I thought he was pretty, but I'm really laughing at how they're naming their sales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1392142759


Lol, that is funny! There is a guy on Ebay who names his Bettas as well which I find interesting sometimes. He comes up with some pretty unique names at times!


----------



## Hallyx

Wow, Lil. You got that black-copper CT female. Lucky you. Can't wait to see more pics. 

Are you looking for a male?


----------



## JDragon

This is my boy that should be here a week from today. :-D So excited. Seller says he is a very active and social boy, but I'll be happy either way. 
He is not perfect by any means, but such a pretty boy if you ask me.


----------



## DBanana

I'm not usually a crowntail fan but I'm kind of liking these two








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1392260212








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1392260215


----------



## lilnaugrim

Hallyx said:


> Wow, Lil. You got that black-copper CT female. Lucky you. Can't wait to see more pics.
> 
> Are you looking for a male?


yes! I'm super happy, she was kind of expensive; 40 dollars for her but she's worth it. We actually already have the male and what happened was we originally had the pair although from separate sellers. My female died from a random bout of....something, we aren't sure what it was. Almost like she dried out honestly. But anyway so I had been on the look out for another female since then and we found a cute copper girl at a PetCo, got her but she jumped. Then Lucillia got another female, most likely that girls' sister and she's currently in Dropsy mode, we're not sure how much longer she has. So I hope that all isn't a sign or anything but my new girl should be in tomorrow! I'm keeping a tight lid and a healthy tank!


----------



## beautiful Betta

don't seem to be working, trying to load picture easily, without all the photobucket hassle
here's the link anyway.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1392764514
oh it did work, so much easier.


----------



## beautiful Betta

DBanana said:


> If you right click on the image and then select 'copy image url' you can post that link over here in the photo option.
> 
> And those fish, mmm


Thanks DBanana, your info helped me as you can see, lol. It didn't work straight away as I had an extra http which once I deleted one it actually worked. didn't think it was going to, lol.


----------



## hollyk

My shipment from Siamimbellis ended up getting delayed for 2 weeks due to the cold weather out here- I'm finally getting my bettas tomorrow morning! This is my first time importing bettas, but so far, so good. The breeder is very nice, and Julie has been easy to work with. Now I'm just anxiously watching that tracking number for my little fishy friends! :greenyay:


----------



## beautiful Betta

hollyk said:


> My shipment from Siamimbellis ended up getting delayed for 2 weeks due to the cold weather out here- I'm finally getting my bettas tomorrow morning! This is my first time importing bettas, but so far, so good. The breeder is very nice, and Julie has been easy to work with. Now I'm just anxiously watching that tracking number for my little fishy friends! :greenyay:


good luck hope it goes smoothly.;-)


----------



## snowflake311

hollyk said:


> My shipment from Siamimbellis ended up getting delayed for 2 weeks due to the cold weather out here- I'm finally getting my bettas tomorrow morning! This is my first time importing bettas, but so far, so good. The breeder is very nice, and Julie has been easy to work with. Now I'm just anxiously watching that tracking number for my little fishy friends! :greenyay:


Very exciting I have bought many fish and it never gets old I am always excited. 

I always have my fish sent to Julie she is 2 hours away from me so I drive and pick up. She knows me now haha.


----------



## snowflake311

lilnaugrim said:


> Has anyone been hearing from Linda Oslon? She's still in business, right? I bought a female from Interbettas that was supposedly shipped out to Linda but Linda hasn't responded to my three emails over 9 days.....I hope all is well but just wondering if anyone else is having the same issue or a different story!


I had a similar thing happen with her. I think she is just too busy and has too much going on.


----------



## Tree

JDragon said:


> This is my boy that should be here a week from today. :-D So excited. Seller says he is a very active and social boy, but I'll be happy either way.
> He is not perfect by any means, but such a pretty boy if you ask me.



WOW congrats on the adoption! 8D he is amazing!


----------



## Chard56

beautiful Betta said:


> don't seem to be working, trying to load picture easily, without all the photobucket hassle
> here's the link anyway.
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1392764514
> oh it did work, so much easier.


Selling a Salamander as Metallic Red BTF Dragon and it's just BF for Butterfly not BTF. I have several Salamanders just like it.


----------



## beautiful Betta

Yea, I knew he was a salamander, and was surprised when I open the link but as far as salamanders go a lot people might not know what a salamander is, but I think he is a very nice salamander, clean colour distinction, nice shape, even scales, nice fins (although I am no expert on fish form) but I would buy him if I was looking to buy a fish.:-D


----------



## Chard56

A little short on the body but I thought he looked pretty good too. I just don't know why the discrepancy in the discription.


----------



## beautiful Betta

I must have a thing for salamanders , I think this boy is nice also.








Here's his link:http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1392686327


----------



## beautiful Betta

Not much to do this evening so window shopping AB I love this guy such striking contrasts in colours.








Here's his link:http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1392323983


----------



## beautiful Betta

And another nice one.








here's his link:http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1392449368


----------



## beautiful Betta

Here's his link:http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1392538431


----------



## beautiful Betta

Here's his link:http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1392730168


----------



## beautiful Betta

here's his link:http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1392603614


----------



## beautiful Betta

Here's his lnik:http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1392603610


----------



## Araielle

beautiful Betta said:


> Here's his link:http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1392730168


I've been keeping my eye on this guy. My nieces would just LOVE him.


----------



## DBanana

This guy is CRAZY, I'm really tempted but I know I shouldn't. 









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1392398014


----------



## lilnaugrim

Don't do it DBanana! You just got a beautiful white girl! lol He is pretty though. Another "Mustard" >.> I swear, sometimes I wish I could slap these sellers upside their head! He's blatantly a bicolor PINEAPPLE :evil:


----------



## DBanana

lilnaugrim said:


> Don't do it DBanana! You just got a beautiful white girl! lol He is pretty though. Another "Mustard" >.> I swear, sometimes I wish I could slap these sellers upside their head! He's blatantly a bicolor PINEAPPLE :evil:


But...but he's prettyyyyyy **sobs**


----------



## DBanana

OHhhh, the Fantasy betta person says he has more fish like the golden boy I have been having serious regrets about! Excited! *touch down hip shimmy*


----------



## Araielle

I really love these markings & colors. Guh...He is so preeetttyyy! 
















http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1392312026


----------



## Araielle

Darn the 'Ending Soon' link. >_> Impulse buy, but so worth it. This guy and Aviur will be shipped together & I should get them next week (if the snow storm doesn't affect the shipment). Horrible time to buy a fish, but I just can't pass it up.


----------



## BlueLacee

some new betta from smilebetta
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1392472355 such large EE
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1392472357 I don't really like his color as much as others... but his fins are beautiful
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1392472364 OMG I WANT THIS BOY!!!! HE IS GOURGOUS AND UNIQUE!!!!


----------



## Hallyx

I'm not much into HMs lately, but that guy (#8312) is remarkable ---good fin alignment, nice topline, good conformation, great coloration. 

And I do love them Pineapples, especially when the scalage is as good as that one.


----------



## BlueLacee

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1392260199 both the blue and the red are so vibrant
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1392278923 he is so cool


----------



## Araielle

Hallyx said:


> I'm not much into HMs lately, but that guy (#8312) is remarkable ---good fin alignment, nice topline, good conformation, great coloration.
> 
> And I do love them Pineapples, especially when the scalage is as good as that one.


I currently have three 5 gallon med tanks & I'm seriously contemplating making one a home for this guy. I love your input on this because I'm just in love with his colors/pattern and that lipstick lol..plus I LOVE the mark on top for some reason. All that other stuff is just icing on the cake! I'll probably end up being outbid for him, but it's worth a try I think.

Edit because I forgot a lette.


----------



## BlueLacee

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1392323983 wow, I want him
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1392325209 love his fins
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1392416658 wow, look at those fins


----------



## DBanana

BlueLacee said:


> some new betta from smilebetta
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1392472364 OMG I WANT THIS BOY!!!! HE IS GOURGOUS AND UNIQUE!!!!


I'm going to be honest, he looks like a serial killer to me! Lol.


----------



## Mashiro

I've been looking for a fish like this guy for a long time... too bad I'm broke as a joke.










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1392342709


----------



## 2muttz

DBanana said:


> I'm going to be honest, he looks like a serial killer to me! Lol.


OMG - I had no idea what you meant until I clicked on the picture. And :shock:, yes he looks like he just murdered his mother-in-law.....!!! Beautiful in an eerie kind of way...


----------



## DBanana

2muttz said:


> OMG - I had no idea what you meant until I clicked on the picture. And :shock:, yes he looks like he just murdered his mother-in-law.....!!! Beautiful in an eerie kind of way...


Well if BlueLacee gets him, the obvious name is Dexter.


----------



## beautiful Betta

Araielle said:


> Darn the 'Ending Soon' link. >_> Impulse buy, but so worth it. This guy and Aviur will be shipped together & I should get them next week (if the snow storm doesn't affect the shipment). Horrible time to buy a fish, but I just can't pass it up.


oh he's nice, I must have missed him, he's a bit like a mustard gas, but with a twist, lol


----------



## Reagan

What a neat looking betta. I really want this boy!


----------



## Mercury

What stunning betta you can find on AquaBid. I wish I could get one from there, but I wouldn't take my chances as I have bad luck. :-( Knowing my luck, the fish probably wouldn't make the trip all the way to here. Has anyone in the UK here purchased a betta from the importers on AquaBid before?


----------



## Reagan

Or this one...the temptation is unbearable! The only thing stopping me is the lack of valuable paper in my wallet *sob*


----------



## lilnaugrim

beautiful Betta said:


> oh he's nice, I must have missed him, he's a bit like a mustard gas, but with a twist, lol


That's because he IS a mustard gas lol



Reagan said:


> What a neat looking betta. I really want this boy!


This boy is a MG too!


----------



## beautiful Betta

lilnaugrim said:


> That's because he IS a mustard gas lol
> 
> 
> 
> This boy is a MG too!


LOL:lol: I thought mustard gas had solid mustard coloured fins, I guess I learnt something new today, actually this site gives me a lot of insight concerning betta's from other knowledgeable folks like yourself.
Thanks.


----------



## beautiful Betta

Ok I am also partiail to gold betta'a I think this is a nice strong gold, just a little shame about the slightly yellow patch on his head.








here's his link:http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1392824285

Also I am a big fan of pinks and mauves, so love this guy. Not sure how he stacks up body shape wise? there was another one which I thought had smoother lines, but that one's no longer there.








Here's his link:http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1392472424


----------



## DBanana

beautiful Betta said:


> Ok I am also partiail to gold betta'a I think this is a nice strong gold, just a little shame about the slightly yellow patch on his head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's his link:http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1392824285



((Plasters self against screen)) 

HELLO PRECIOUS


----------



## Ezzie

Interesting colours on this guy


----------



## Ezzie

This guys so bright, i wonder if its the photography...
(wont let me upload, says the file is too large or something)
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1392679203


----------



## lilnaugrim

beautiful Betta said:


> LOL:lol: I thought mustard gas had solid mustard coloured fins, I guess I learnt something new today, actually this site gives me a lot of insight concerning betta's from other knowledgeable folks like yourself.
> Thanks.


I'm sorry for nitpicking on this: learned--there is no such word as learnt. Same with "spilt" milk, it is spilled. Sorry.

And yes a MG is a blue bodied fish with yellow/orange fins with a blue/black band going all the way around the fins. 



DBanana said:


> ((Plasters self against screen))
> 
> HELLO PRECIOUS


Lmao! I kind of died at your comment! XD



Ezzie said:


> Interesting colours on this guy


That's the one we were talking about earlier that looked like a serial killer lol. I would totally name him Dexter as well!



Ezzie said:


> This guys so bright, i wonder if its the photography...
> (wont let me upload, says the file is too large or something)
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1392679203


His shine is natural! Light does have a play in it but he is actually that color that you see there.


----------



## beautiful Betta

had to post this guy, what colour combinations.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1392730578

And this guy as quite even markings.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1392730783


----------



## beautiful Betta

lilnaugrim said:


> I'm sorry for nitpicking on this: learned--there is no such word as learnt. Same with "spilt" milk, it is spilled. Sorry
> 
> Actually learnt is a word, I just looked it up in my oxford dictionary, comes under learn, the same as learned did.


----------



## MattsBettas

"Learnt" is a word- http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/learnt 

I love the boy in post 8331. That orange speckling is so neat, I've seen a couple like that lately.


----------



## lilnaugrim

beautiful Betta said:


> lilnaugrim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry for nitpicking on this: learned--there is no such word as learnt. Same with "spilt" milk, it is spilled. Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> Actually learnt is a word, I just looked it up in my oxford dictionary, comes under learn, the same as learned did.
Click to expand...

Ah, I see what happened. In 'Merica we use learned more commonly over learnt which is more British English which makes sense. My apologies, I was assuming again which always gets me in trouble. There had been an issue a while ago with words like spilled as I gave an example (actually, when _aren't_ Americans butchering the English language? Anyway, I digress) and I had assumed the past tense of learn was in the same boat.


----------



## beautiful Betta

lilnaugrim said:


> Ah, I see what happened. In 'Merica we use learned more commonly over learnt which is more British English which makes sense. My apologies, I was assuming again which always gets me in trouble. There had been an issue a while ago with words like spilled as I gave an example (actually, when _aren't_ Americans butchering the English language? Anyway, I digress) and I had assumed the past tense of learn was in the same boat.


No offence taken, although at the time when I was checking it out, I couldn't really understand why anyone would want to make a big deal over something so trivial. If it was wrong big deal people make up words all the time. Why try and make someone feel stupid to prove your own superiority in this case it has backfired.


----------



## DBanana

I'm from the States and I got in trouble all the time for using the British version of words. 'Spelled incorrectly' 'I READ IT IN A BOOK! HOW IS IT WRONG IF IT IS FROM A BOOK?!' Wasn't until middle school I could argue it was an alternative spelling. It still got marked wrong but it made me feel like a rebel.


----------



## DBanana

This guy has a bit of a bidding 'war' going on for him








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1392311988


----------



## sstacy19

Is it just me, or is this guy gorgeous!? Www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1392716115


----------



## sstacy19




----------



## DBanana

Araielle said:


> I really love these markings & colors. Guh...He is so preeetttyyy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1392312026


And he's doing pretty hot right now too. $71 current bid. Dang.


----------



## beautiful Betta

DBanana said:


> This guy has a bit of a bidding 'war' going on for him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1392311988


I am not usually a fan of white, but that boy is stunning.


----------



## sstacy19

Have to use my kindle to attach pictures. Think I might buy him. What do you think?


----------



## Mercury

Ohhh! He's gorgeous stacy!


----------



## lilnaugrim

sstacy19 said:


> Have to use my kindle to attach pictures. Think I might buy him. What do you think?


He's beautiful but I see an unfortunate event of fin biting with him once he grows up. He's still young as most all AB fish are and his tail still has a loooot go growing to do, he's going to end up heavy tailed so he'll need a tank with lots of resting spaces like tall plants with lots of leaves so he doesn't find the need to bite his own fins to make it easier on him to swim.

Just my two cents, he is pretty though.


----------



## sstacy19

Thanks for the response. Something to take into account. I have a 5 gallon fluval chi, and a few unused 10 gallons...


----------



## Ravaari

Beautiful boy... Just love it


----------



## DBanana

Araielle said:


> I really love these markings & colors. Guh...He is so preeetttyyy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1392312026


This guy ended up at $115. DANG


----------



## DBanana

Holy cow I really like this guy. Zebra








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1392597493


----------



## DBanana

Double posts? What is happening to me?


----------



## DBanana

New loves. Need to stop looking.

Links only, pictures broke the page.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1392372086


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1392372279


----------



## lilnaugrim

I got my girl in last night! Figured y'all would like to see her in real photos lol. Here is Isis!


----------



## Hallyx

He looks like a black & white version of that blue and orange HM on the last page. Even has the same faults and merits.


----------



## beautiful Betta

DBanana said:


> New loves. Need to stop looking.
> 
> Links only, pictures broke the page.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1392372086
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1392372279


Oh My, I love that boy in the top link, I probably wouldn't have even looked at that one, as it is listed as copper. I am not a fan of the grey looking one's when betta's come in such striking colours.


----------



## beautiful Betta

I love the glacier green colouring of this boy.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1392570961


----------



## beautiful Betta

oh another lovely green.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1392570938


----------



## beautiful Betta

They are saying this guy is green but he looks mauve to me, but still quite striking I think.
















http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1392484806


----------



## beautiful Betta

I don't normally like these sorts of colours, but this guy is special.
























http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1392485403


----------



## lilnaugrim

beautiful Betta said:


> Oh My, I love that boy in the top link, I probably wouldn't have even looked at that one, as it is listed as copper. I am not a fan of the grey looking one's when betta's come in such striking colours.


See, that's why I love coppers! Well, metallic-y coppers since, depending on the light they can be rose colored, muave, turqoise, green and of course silver and gold! But to each their own! I personally don't like Cambodian but lots of people here do ^_^



beautiful Betta said:


> They are saying this guy is green but he looks mauve to me, but still quite striking I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1392484806


Muave? I can see hints of it from his undercoat, I would call him a yellow dragon though since his scales are almost white but still blue-ish. Love that upclose picture of his adorable face though! I'm fascinated with dragon scales and just how thick they are, it's pretty amazing what humans can make sometimes!


----------



## beautiful Betta

He looks quite mauve (pale purple) to me on my monitor. But maybe he would shimmer green in the light, but I would seriously consider buying him for a pet if I was actually looking. I love window shopping though. lol


----------



## DBanana

Normally I'm not really into dark colours but I like the caudal on these two









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1392725097









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1392729047


----------



## lilnaugrim

DBanana said:


> Normally I'm not really into dark colours but I like the caudal on these two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1392725097
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1392729047


Ooooh I really like the second boy! Beautiful confirmation! I love the minimal ray's as well! I like rose tails but they just have way too much issues with tail biting, that boy's tail is rather large for his body size but his fins look much lighter than a regular Rose tailed boy like the one in my avatar (he's not rose but he does have over branching, thankfully he doesn't normally bite).

I love the first one's caudal as well, nice and smooth how they should be! Well, a regular HM at least. Roses can have the not smooth caudal edges and get away with it but these boys are what HM's are supposed to look like! IMHO lol


----------



## DBanana

This guy put down $200 as the price for each of these guys. Maybe an extra 0 hit? But three times? 

Links only, pics break the page

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1392995321
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1392995527
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1392995724


----------



## DBanana

Ok, no more window shopping for me, I just bid on


----------



## lilnaugrim

DBanana said:


> Ok, no more window shopping for me, I just bid on


Ooooohhhh....she is beautiful!! *goes starry eyed* I don't know exactly why but she just looks so..nice and pretty! Good luck with her!


----------



## DBanana

lilnaugrim said:


> Ooooohhhh....she is beautiful!! *goes starry eyed* I don't know exactly why but she just looks so..nice and pretty! Good luck with her!


That was exactly my problem. I know her fins are clean, her lines are clean, but it's something about her colouring that made my eyes glaze over. Lol. Hub is NOT going to be happy.


----------



## lilnaugrim

DBanana said:


> That was exactly my problem. I know her fins are clean, her lines are clean, but it's something about her colouring that made my eyes glaze over. Lol. Hub is NOT going to be happy.


Lol, yeah, good luck with him too! If you don't have one already, you could start a little sorority in a 10 gallon ;-) lol, I'm a terrible enabler I know!!! But seriously though, I think it might be the combination of coloration and the smoothness. I've been always a sucker for blue and orange of any combination, she has that orange under tones with the white scaling that has a hint of blue and with the black-ish area's it just makes her look very contemporary and neat for lack of better term. I think it's the subtlness of her coloration that makes it, rather than abrupt changes in her color, it's smooth and subtle!


----------



## Araielle

I think she's a cutie! 









Also this girl!


----------



## DBanana

Araielle said:


> I think she's a cutie!
> Also this girl!


I ALMOST bid on that girl. She's quite cute in my opinion too.

And lilnaugrim the sorority is my plan. I've got a 10g section ready set up for that and when the little 5g is ready I'm going to move Laufey over. I'm, for now, going to focus on females instead of picking up any new males. But when I'm ready for new guys....BAM.


----------



## Ravaari

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1392966127


Oh.... My... Gawsh.... WANT


----------



## DBanana

DBanana said:


> Ok, no more window shopping for me, I just bid on


She's going home with me!

Hopefully they can get her on this month's shipment (sending out Sunday) to Hung. 


*Fingers crossed*


----------



## Araielle

DBanana said:


> She's going home with me!
> 
> Hopefully they can get her on this month's shipment (sending out Sunday) to Hung.
> 
> 
> *Fingers crossed*



How exciting! Congrats!  I'm betting they will. *crosses fingers for ya* :-D


----------



## AmbiantNight

I just want to say this thread is evil.... I love it!


----------



## Araielle

AmbiantNight said:


> I just want to say this thread is evil.... I love it!


I second this comment. LOL


----------



## beautiful Betta

I agree this thread is addictive, along with browsing AB to post pics, these are the ones that called to me today.
my love of pinks, lol








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1392821836

and gold/yellow








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1392989771

and I thought I would add this guy although not really my type, but nice I thought, shame about the slight imperfection on the body, maybe it would smooth out?








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1392989897


----------



## AmbiantNight

OMG that last one..... amazing. But is that head holes? I had an Oscar years ago with that issue. A type of fungus is what the vet told me. Highly contagious. He ended up dying from it. This was 20 years ago and hard to remember the details.


----------



## beautiful Betta

I know what you mean, I have never heard of the term head holes. I don't really know but I thought Betta's often had slight raises and dips on around head, kind of part of their makeup, but I am no expert, but I am sure someone will advise, but if he has got some really nasty condition he is looking extremely well. lol


----------



## lilnaugrim

Its called hole in the head, yeah original lol. Bettas cannot contract that disease though, although I do not recall the reason. His holes are simply from his scaling, he is a dragon scale which means he has thicker than normal scales. Most of the time you will see "holes" through the scales where a dragon scale has not yet grown in, and you will see the under layer of his scales. Its perfectly normal


----------



## AmbiantNight

Thanks for clearing it up. I was very worried when I saw that. Just remembering poor Killer (named after he tried to eat the cat's tail) and how he suffered at the end.


----------



## MattsBettas

> Its called hole in the head, yeah original lol. Bettas cannot contract that disease though, although I do not recall the reason. His holes are simply from his scaling, he is a dragon scale which means he has thicker than normal scales. Most of the time you will see "holes" through the scales where a dragon scale has not yet grown in, and you will see the under layer of his scales. Its perfectly normal


If I'm correct it's because the parasite (not fungus) that causes it (it's a nutritional thing, I think) is to big to live in a betta's digestive system. 

I see bettas like that all the time and mine that had it were either never bothered or the holes went away after a while in clean, warm water and a high quality diet. I would be more concerned about the super thick scaling and eyes.


----------



## DBanana

They haven't gotten back to me about Goldie. I don't think I'm going to get her this month.


----------



## lilnaugrim

MattsBettas said:


> If I'm correct it's because the parasite (not fungus) that causes it (it's a nutritional thing, I think) is to big to live in a betta's digestive system.
> 
> I see bettas like that all the time and mine that had it were either never bothered or the holes went away after a while in clean, warm water and a high quality diet. I would be more concerned about the super thick scaling and eyes.


Interesting! I never really looked into it since it didn't pertain to Bettas after I found out they couldn't contract it but never figured out why. That makes sense since I've never seen it on small fish like dwarf cichlids, livebearers, Bettas, anything Tetras and more. That's pretty convenient lol

And I agree, he's scaling over quickly already and he's young, I hope he goes to a home where someone is willing to take care of a blind fish in a few months!


----------



## DBanana

This guy is appealing to me, I like the continuation of his pattern across his fins








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1392724902


----------



## beautiful Betta

I came across this boy today, I like his colours, although I never like it when the breeders only show one side of the fish.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1392910528


----------



## amphirion

saw this one, and had to bite. why hello there, pretty lady:


----------



## BlueInkFish

Gosh, it's been awhile since iv'e been on here :-? Oh well, but I fount this guy! <3 I love his colours :shock: But is there something wrong above his upper lip ? Or is it just me >_< ??? <3 crowntails, gotta love crowntails


----------



## Araielle

I think this is beautiful!


----------



## beautiful Betta

MattsBettas said:


> I would be more concerned about the super thick scaling and eyes.





lilnaugrim said:


> And I agree, he's scaling over quickly already and he's young, I hope he goes to a home where someone is willing to take care of a blind fish in a few months!


Hi, guy's just figured out to multi Quote, lol

Can either of you guys please explain how the super thick scaling will affect him and how you can tell. I am a little surprised that he could end up blind, and what things I need to look for so I don't post any more fish that could potentially have problems, and some unsuspecting person decide they liked it and wanted to buy it. I agree that I hope he goes to a good home who will be able to deal with his issues.


----------



## DBanana

I kind of want to get this guy to go with my new female. But NO! Self control!









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1392602405

This guy is pretty handsome as well








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1392570938


----------



## DBanana

I think I'm a sucker for these purple pineapples. They say he's a young giant in the description









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1393052129


----------



## sstacy19

I think the purple is cool on this guy's tail.


----------



## sstacy19

DBanana said:


> I think I'm a sucker for these purple pineapples. They say he's a young giant in the description
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1393052129


wow he is really cool! How much do you think he will sell for dbanana?


----------



## DBanana

No idea. Right now the demand seems to be towards mustard gas and blacks.


----------



## MattsBettas

That colors catching on, DBanana. I have a (tiny!) spawn like that, beautiful little fish.


----------



## lilnaugrim

MattsBettas said:


> That colors catching on, DBanana. I have a (tiny!) spawn like that, beautiful little fish.


Yeah, now if they could politely stop calling them Mustard Gas and refer to them as Pineapple as they really are, that'd be great! lol They are pretty fish though and your spawn is adorable Matt!


----------



## Ravaari

Awesome...

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1392639847


----------



## Ravaari

And awesome...

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1392639918


----------



## DBanana

I'm really starting to like these black orchids









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1392652813


----------



## DBanana

Ok, this boy is REALLY tempting. No more tanks till tax refund, no more tanks till tax refund, no more...









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1393344457


----------



## Araielle

DBanana said:


> Ok, this boy is REALLY tempting. No more tanks till tax refund, no more tanks till tax refund, no more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1393344457


You're not kidding. He's really pretty.  You know..I found a few cheap, nice tanks at my local thrift store & from a couple folks on craigslist. Juuuust sayin!


----------



## DBanana

**places head in hands**

But I said no more boys and I just placed a bid on her


----------



## lilnaugrim

DBanana said:


> **places head in hands**
> 
> But I said no more boys and I just placed a bid on her


WOW! :shock2: now she is simply amazing! Where the heck do you keep finding all these amazing girls???? :shock:


----------



## DBanana

I find them through time cleared up by avoiding cleaning the house!


----------



## DBanana

I might place a bid on her too


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ug, I wish I had the money to buy fish right now! stupid tooth implant sucking up all my money >.>

The Fancy female there is nice DBanana, but I don't think she compares to the other two girls at all! That's just my opinion though, she does have a cute little face ^_^


----------



## Araielle

lilnaugrim said:


> Ug, I wish I had the money to buy fish right now! stupid tooth implant sucking up all my money >.>
> 
> The Fancy female there is nice DBanana, but I don't think she compares to the other two girls at all! That's just my opinion though, she does have a cute little face ^_^


Ooohhh I love that last girl ya posted. She is soooo pretty! Her colors and pattern. <3


----------



## Araielle

Okay. I must have had one too many glasses of wine tonight. Meant to quote DBanana lol. So sorry!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Araielle said:


> Okay. I must have had one too many glasses of wine tonight. Meant to quote DBanana lol. So sorry!


Ha! I was wondering while I read the post! And no worries, I haven't had enough myself!

:cheers:


----------



## DBanana

I didn't bid on her and I've closed my aquabid tabs(!) so no more thinking about it tonight!

Her face was so cute. Sucked me in. 

I shouldn't be getting anymore either, I'm still looking for another job, but the good news is my husband said he wouldn't object to me getting a tank with my tax refund so maybe I can get my dream 55g long and section it off as Boys Town.


----------



## Araielle

lilnaugrim said:


> ha! I was wondering while i read the post! And no worries, i haven't had enough myself!
> 
> :cheers:


>///< lol


----------



## Araielle

DBanana said:


> I didn't bid on her and I've closed my aquabid tabs(!) so no more thinking about it tonight!
> 
> Her face was so cute. Sucked me in.
> 
> I shouldn't be getting anymore either, I'm still looking for another job, but the good news is my husband said he wouldn't object to me getting a tank with my tax refund so maybe I can get my dream 55g long and section it off as Boys Town.


Oh man. That sounds wonderful. If you do I wanna see pics! Good luck on your current bids!


----------



## DBanana

Araielle said:


> Oh man. That sounds wonderful. If you do I wanna see pics! Good luck on your current bids!


Husband says if I call it Boys Town I have to put a little disco ball in the tanks.


----------



## FishyFishy89

DBanana said:


> Husband says if I call it Boys Town I have to put a little disco ball in the tanks.


ROFL
That made me bust up! My hubby deff would of said something like that XD


----------



## beautiful Betta

I came across these two today, which I think are nice.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1392999339









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1393193755


----------



## Lucillia

*makes grabby hands at the green dragon* WANT


----------



## Tree

wow look at this beaut!


----------



## Araielle

Tree said:


> wow look at this beaut!


Holy...wow. This is gorgeous.


----------



## Tree

IKR? my next betta will be from Aquabid for sure! 8D


----------



## DBanana

Tree said:


> wow look at this beaut!


Wowwwww

I love the pattern. Reminds me of a monarch butterfly. And what a beautiful point to the tail.


----------



## Sathori

I don't know if this guy has been posted yet, but I WANT HIM. SO MUCH. SOMEONE PLEASE BUY HIM FOR ME XD

View attachment 298666


----------



## DBanana

Ok, I wanted to get 4 females because I didn't want 3 in my sorority and a one getting bullied, so I decided to get one I thought looked kind of cool, and I'm hooked on black crowntails due to the breeding log so I bid on her


----------



## mart

I saw a black HM on there that I would love to have, but the guy wants $100.00
Not willing to pay that.


----------



## beautiful Betta

she's a nice female, good luck with her.


----------



## Ravaari

DBanana said:


> Wowwwww
> 
> I love the pattern. Reminds me of a monarch butterfly. And what a beautiful point to the tail.


Wooooah! :shock: it's so awesome!


----------



## beautiful Betta

I thought this fish was quite unique in that the red patch on his tail really look like a heart to me.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1392864898


----------



## beautiful Betta

I don't normally post females preferring the more stream like shapes of the boys plus their bigger fins but I think this girl could give the boys a run for their money, I love the colour on her.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1392890176


----------



## DBanana

The only problem is that the auction closes after the shipment to Hung this month. So I'm asking the seller if I can get that crowntail closed out early.


----------



## beautiful Betta

and these two boys








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1393218005









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1393217711


----------



## FishyFishy89

Is it bad that someone from the "dark side" is following this thread? lolol


----------



## DBanana

FishyFishy89 said:


> Is it bad that someone from the "dark side" is following this thread? lolol


Did you bring enough cookies for the whole class?


----------



## FishyFishy89

DBanana said:


> Did you bring enough cookies for the whole class?


idk about that
maybe if we split them into 1/4ths


----------



## DBanana

Giant HMPK is pretty









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1393478284


----------



## DBanana

This guy is kind of really getting to me. No more males, no more males, no more...males...ugh









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1392891239


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I don't know if these have been posted, but I like these fish. 




























I especially like this male and if I still collected splendens, he would be mine.


----------



## Araielle

LittleBettaFish said:


>


Awwww what a cutie.


----------



## logisticsguy

Im weak and couldn't stop myself from bidding on this Giant HM. I really have to stay away from aquabid before my wife kills me.


----------



## DBanana

ARGH! I got outbid on her










right before her auction closed. I was asleep. 

 I'm so sad. She is beautiful.


----------



## DBanana

logisticsguy said:


> Im weak and couldn't stop myself from bidding on this Giant HM. I really have to stay away from aquabid before my wife kills me.


It's a good thing some of the members on this forum didn't marry other betta addicts. 'On this weeks episode of hoarders...'


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

logisticsguy said:


> Im weak and couldn't stop myself from bidding on this Giant HM. I really have to stay away from aquabid before my wife kills me.


He has really nice form compared to most of the HM giants I've seen on AB. Nice buy!


----------



## DBanana

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1393344457

I just bought her 










I need a certain number for my sorority and I'm not going to be short and risk the rest of them ganging up.


----------



## DBanana

Giant lovers, there's another









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1392967508


----------



## Araielle

DBanana said:


> I just bought her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need a certain number for my sorority and I'm not going to be short and risk the rest of them ganging up.


I am SO glad you did! I could look at pics of her all day she's so cute.  I just bought a 20gal long tank for my girls. Any recommendation as to how many girls would be good for that size?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Araielle said:


> I am SO glad you did! I could look at pics of her all day she's so cute.  I just bought a 20gal long tank for my girls. Any recommendation as to how many girls would be good for that size?


You could go right up to 18 girls in there comfortably but each sorority has it's own...size I guess is the right way to put it. I had a 33 gallon but the girls were very comfortable and passive when they were at 9, I amped up the numbers over time and they didn't like that much. So you just have to find what clicks for your sorority.


----------



## Araielle

lilnaugrim said:


> You could go right up to 18 girls in there comfortably but each sorority has it's own...size I guess is the right way to put it. I had a 33 gallon but the girls were very comfortable and passive when they were at 9, I amped up the numbers over time and they didn't like that much. So you just have to find what clicks for your sorority.


Thank you for the input. I'll have to look for some more girls now.


----------



## mercedesbenz25

I really like this boy’s colors!


----------



## DBanana

This girl is really tempting me, even though there isn't a good forward shot of her and I wouldn't get her till March. (I will probably not get her but I'm still thinking about it)









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1393568044


----------



## MattsBettas

logisticsguy said:


> Im weak and couldn't stop myself from bidding on this Giant HM. I really have to stay away from aquabid before my wife kills me.


CJ I'm reserving fish from whatever spawn you get from him and breeding them into my blue and yellow line, if I can.


----------



## DBanana

On the giant, am I missing something or does that look like wounds above his eyes?


----------



## Hallyx

CJ and Matt. You guys are tearing me up. I love pineapples, and I'm a giant aficionado. 

Hmmmmm....and I'm only about 300 miles from Canada.


----------



## logisticsguy

MattsBettas said:


> CJ I'm reserving fish from whatever spawn you get from him and breeding them into my blue and yellow line, if I can.


You can for sure Matt. That would be an amazing cross. We could even trade a couple fish for spawn attempts in the spring maybe. 

Hallyx Im getting a good deal shipping to the USA finally. If and when I get a bunch of giant fry ready to go shipping a few of them wouldn't be a huge problem. 

Hmm that could be a wound on him not sure. Will fix him up if it is.


----------



## lilnaugrim

DBanana, looks like a few scales fell or were ripped off, possibly during breeding if the seller bred the fish before putting him up on AB which is possible. Doesn't look like anything serious though.

Oh god CJ, I need to hide my money somewhere for when you are able to ship into the US, I won't have any control and will want to buy all your fish! lol


----------



## DBanana

The 2nd Giant got reposted?

Oh well. He's still pretty.









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1393399830


----------



## logisticsguy

Oh nooo. Bidding war for the giant boy I want has broken out. Im like Barry from Storage Wars at an auction.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Go LG!


----------



## MattsBettas

Lg won!!!


----------



## logisticsguy

Hehe. I snuck in there with a last minute bid. 

We could not let that fish get away.


----------



## MattsBettas

Good for you. I don't blame you, that color is amazing (better in real life, too!). It's been almost a year since I picked up my first blue pineapple and it still hasn't lost my interest.


----------



## logisticsguy

I think it has to do with the color contrast. It so exciting we already set up a new tank for him tonight. He is going to be a very spoiled little water puppy. Do you have any female blue pineapples of breeding age right now Matt?


----------



## beautiful Betta

I thought this was quite a nice looking boy in the veil tail section.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1393579606


----------



## logisticsguy

Oh he is very nice. Ive always had a soft spot for VTs. I don't think they have been given a fair shake in the betta world.


----------



## beautiful Betta

logisticsguy said:


> Oh he is very nice. Ive always had a soft spot for VTs. I don't think they have been given a fair shake in the betta world.


I agree, and they are a bit tougher fin wise than the long fin HM, (IMO) it's sad really that one and another are the only ones listed in the veil tail section.


----------



## beautiful Betta

another colour I really seem to like is the orange dragons.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1393396663


----------



## beautiful Betta

OMG I just love this boy. He's so simple and delicate looking I think he is just stunning.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1393398610


----------



## FishyFishy89

So if I was to purchase a betta on AB and it would need a transhipper, would I have to drive all the way down to Miami for the betta?(I live in Orlando, FL)


----------



## lilnaugrim

FishyFishy89 said:


> So if I was to purchase a betta on AB and it would need a transhipper, would I have to drive all the way down to Miami for the betta?(I live in Orlando, FL)


You can if you want to, if you did then you would not pay the shipping price from the Transhipper to your door. So if you add up the cost of your gas and if you have time to do it, it may be cheaper option for you. Otherwise you can have the fish shipped to your door for usually around $30 from the transhipper which is what most of us do since we don't live close enough unfortunately.


----------



## FishyFishy89

lilnaugrim said:


> You can if you want to, if you did then you would not pay the shipping price from the Transhipper to your door. So if you add up the cost of your gas and if you have time to do it, it may be cheaper option for you. Otherwise you can have the fish shipped to your door for usually around $30 from the transhipper which is what most of us do since we don't live close enough unfortunately.


oh I see. Yeah $30 wouldn't be enough gas to go from Orlando to Miami. lol


----------



## DBanana

DBanana said:


> **places head in hands**
> 
> But I said no more boys and I just placed a bid on her


I got outbid on her while taking my son out to ballet. =_=

VEXATION


----------



## FishyFishy89

DBanana said:


> I got outbid on her while taking my son out to ballet. =_=
> 
> VEXATION


It was never meant to be /gently pat


----------



## DBanana

FishyFishy89 said:


> It was never meant to be /gently pat


**throws arms out dramatically**

BUT I LOVED HER!


----------



## FishyFishy89

DBanana said:


> **throws arms out dramatically**
> 
> BUT I LOVED HER!


we all loved her!! *we grab each other and bawl*


----------



## DBanana

At least I have my avatar pic female for sure. The black crowntail female is turning out to be expensive.


----------



## lilnaugrim

DBanana said:


> At least I have my avatar pic female for sure. The black crowntail female is turning out to be expensive.


Perhaps ask the seller if they have any females that are similar to her?


----------



## DBanana

She's already on the plane. 

The breeder and I had a talk, there's a potential for a second one.


----------



## lilnaugrim

DBanana said:


> She's already on the plane.
> 
> The breeder and I had a talk, there's a potential for a second one.


No, I didn't mean your avatar girl. I meant the black copper CT girl you posted last page that you were outbid on.


----------



## DBanana

I meant her too.


----------



## amphirion

...and that's why we use the "buy it now" button.


----------



## DBanana

amphirion said:


> ...and that's why we use the "buy it now" button.


If it'd been an option I would have. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DBanana

She's so dainty! 









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1393151728


----------



## DBanana

Her anal fin is too long for me but I like her colours










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1393643806


----------



## beautiful Betta

She kind of looks like a male to me, although I don't know what you exactly look for, but her tummy don't look that big either like a normal females. But I guess you know what you are talking about. She just looks boyish to me.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Wow, this guy is really pretty.










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1393631131


----------



## Hallyx

I thought so, too. The other pictures of her on AB look female though.


----------



## DBanana

His colours are popping









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1393630846


----------



## missavgp

DBanana said:


> ARGH! I got outbid on her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right before her auction closed. I was asleep.
> 
> I'm so sad. She is beautiful.


I was watching that one and was sooo tempted! she was gorgeous.


----------



## FishyFishy89

DBanana said:


> His colours are popping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettashm1393630846 - ***BLUE MONSTER FIRE*** - Ends: Fri Feb 28 2014 - 05:40:46 PM CDT


Is it me, or does his head look oddly short?


----------



## lilnaugrim

FishyFishy89 said:


> Is it me, or does his head look oddly short?


Beards come in all shapes and sizes, some stick out more than others. He was probably on the tail end of flaring though when they go to tuck it back into their gills basically.


----------



## FishyFishy89

lilnaugrim said:


> Beards come in all shapes and sizes, some stick out more than others. He was probably on the tail end of flaring though when they go to tuck it back into their gills basically.


perhaps. I tried watching the video posted in the auction. His head looks better there, but still seems slightly odd


----------



## lilnaugrim

FishyFishy89 said:


> perhaps. I tried watching the video posted in the auction. His head looks better there, but still seems slightly odd


Yeah, it's also possible he damaged it. My PetCo baby now adult has a very small beard as well but he is most certainly a male lol, even a long finned female can't compare with his fins!


----------



## FishyFishy89

lilnaugrim said:


> Yeah, it's also possible he damaged it. My PetCo baby now adult has a very small beard as well but he is most certainly a male lol, even a long finned female can't compare with his fins!


I was thinking that his head appears slightly short/sout. Not his beard. I know the beard can range in sizes like it does with coloring. hehe


----------



## lilnaugrim

FishyFishy89 said:


> I was thinking that his head appears slightly short/sout. Not his beard. I know the beard can range in sizes like it does with coloring. hehe


Oh geeze, I read 'beard' not 'head' lol whoops! I mean....they are similar in spelling haha. My ADHD doesn't help that either!!

Anywho, yeah his head does look stout. Probably something to do with his genetic make up and background. Similar to Elephant Ears, they tend to have larger lips than normal and just thicker lips all around. So it could be just something in his line. But yeah, he does look a little funky regardless.


----------



## FishyFishy89

lilnaugrim said:


> Oh geeze, I read 'beard' not 'head' lol whoops! I mean....they are similar in spelling haha. My ADHD doesn't help that either!!
> 
> Anywho, yeah his head does look stout. Probably something to do with his genetic make up and background. Similar to Elephant Ears, they tend to have larger lips than normal and just thicker lips all around. So it could be just something in his line. But yeah, he does look a little funky regardless.


LOL
I've had moments like that. Kinda a self facepalm moment.


----------



## lilnaugrim

FishyFishy89 said:


> LOL
> I've had moments like that. Kinda a self facepalm moment.


lol yup! Oh well, things happen XD


----------



## DBanana

Stop laughing at my funny looking male!

I've heard the short faced looking ones called parrots, I don't know if it's a new thing or not.


----------



## DBanana

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1393495206









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1393495208









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1393495213


----------



## DBanana

Ok, I'm not a big fan of the pink, but I am seriously tempted by this guy









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1393602813


----------



## DBanana

Andddd he's nice too









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1393690123


----------



## beautiful Betta

Wow some stunning boys, DB and I love salamanders, guess because I am a bit of bit of a pink girl, purple kind falls into the same kind of hue, lol


----------



## beautiful Betta

I like this boy.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1393512331


----------



## logisticsguy

I like him too beautiful betta. That shade of blue is very pretty.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I quite like that boy too. I bet he'd look nice in a tank with black substrate.


----------



## beautiful Betta

He would be striking against dark colours, whenever I decorate I always tend to decorate the tank in colours that are dull and opposite to the betta, so the betta looks striking, not the gravel and decorations.


----------



## Araielle

The pattern on her fins is gorgeous in my opinion.


----------



## mercedesbenz25

Ooh I really like her! She's so pretty!


----------



## Araielle

mercedesbenz25 said:


> Ooh I really like her! She's so pretty!



Link if you're interested, but don't hate me if I bid after pay day!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1393893860


----------



## Araielle

He's so cute lol.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I like this fancy marble male. I always see fish like this and have to remember that I love wild bettas and only wild bettas haha.


----------



## DBanana

Araielle said:


> Link if you're interested, but don't hate me if I bid after pay day!
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1393893860


That's if I don't hit up the Buy Now option! Muwahaha...no, I shouldn't. I've got other bids going. @[email protected]


----------



## mercedesbenz25

Araielle said:


> Link if you're interested, but don't hate me if I bid after pay day!
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1393893860


Thanks! But I wish I had room! I'd definitely bid on her if I did :/


----------



## mercedesbenz25

LittleBettaFish said:


> I like this fancy marble male. I always see fish like this and have to remember that I love wild bettas and only wild bettas haha.


This guy is like my dream fish! Darn you no room! Gosh I wish I had room! :/ (sorry for the double post idk how to do two in one)


----------



## beautiful Betta

I saw that boy he is pretty stunning.


----------



## beautiful Betta

Pink I need say no more, lol.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1393405966


----------



## beautiful Betta

another boy I like.
















http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1393649055


----------



## DBanana

This guy is oddly appealing









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1393832952


----------



## Araielle

DBanana said:


> That's if I don't hit up the Buy Now option! Muwahaha...no, I shouldn't. I've got other bids going. @[email protected]


Yea! You've been buying up all the pretty CT girls. =P 
She'd be a pretty one for the collection for sure!


----------



## DBanana

Araielle said:


> Yea! You've been buying up all the pretty CT girls. =P
> She'd be a pretty one for the collection for sure!


There are other pretty ones out there...now.

If someone outbids me on a couple other bids I might start eyeing her though. She's darn pretty.


----------



## logisticsguy

Im so excited. My new fish lands in about an hour. Im off to the airpot to pick him up. Im so hoping he is ok and in good condition.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Keep us updated, LG!


----------



## DBanana

Yes, we want to hear.


----------



## logisticsguy

He made it home alive. Ive had some DOA fish before so opening the box is stressful. Hung packed him well and had adequate water this time. The shipping water was very brown. It does not look like IAL maybe a tea. So I floated him in his bag for 15 minutes and cut a small hole for a tiny amount of tank water. Then went to check on him and the bag was empty. Slight freak out on my part. He was found behind the sponge filter. So much for my plan of slow acclimation. I will get some pics later when he settles in and adjusts. Very happy he made it here.


----------



## DBanana

Ohhh, I wonder if I ran into Hung's wife taking your box out yesterday. I went out to pick up my fish but I ran into his wife strolling a big box out for shipment (didn't realize it was her till she got back, lol) with their kiddo and I camped out at the McD's across the street till she got back. 

 

I'm so excited for you.


----------



## beautiful Betta

he was obviously keen to get out the bag, and who could blame him, he saw a opportunity to escape and he took it. lol

You should call him Houdini lol


----------



## DBanana

Name him after one of the guys who got off of Alcatraz.


----------



## beautiful Betta

I love his colour, but can anyone advise if this boy would be in danger of going blind and how you can tell/work out if he will or not? I can see a little bit of colour seeping to the eyes. Someone mentioned that once but didn't really elaborate.
















http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1393607898


----------



## lilnaugrim

beautiful Betta said:


> I love his colour, but can anyone advise if this boy would be in danger of going blind and how you can tell/work out if he will or not? I can see a little bit of colour seeping to the eyes. Someone mentioned that once but didn't really elaborate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1393607898


Ooh, stubby body...anywho! Yeah, it does look like he may go blind eventually but I don't see it happening any time soon, perhaps in a year? but that's just an estimate and each fish grows their scales at slightly different rates of course so it's difficult to really tell until he starts to scale over is all. His chances are definitely much better than most Dragons you see who are already half scaled over or just getting there.


----------



## logisticsguy

DBanana said:


> Name him after one of the guys who got off of Alcatraz.


That would leave me with these choices.
Frank Morris
John Anglin
Clarence Anglin
Allen West

The guys were never heard of again and most likely drowned. It was a good try though. So Im going to go with Houdini.


----------



## beautiful Betta

lilnaugrim said:


> Ooh, stubby body...anywho! Yeah, it does look like he may go blind eventually but I don't see it happening any time soon, perhaps in a year? but that's just an estimate and each fish grows their scales at slightly different rates of course so it's difficult to really tell until he starts to scale over is all. His chances are definitely much better than most Dragons you see who are already half scaled over or just getting there.


Thanks, I see, so if you don't want a blind fish best to avoid dragon scale all together, or at least try and buy one with clear eyes, does the dragon scale stop growing or does it continue throughout the fishes life?


----------



## DBanana

logisticsguy said:


> That would leave me with these choices.
> Frank Morris
> John Anglin
> Clarence Anglin
> Allen West
> 
> The guys were never heard of again and most likely drowned. It was a good try though. So Im going to go with Houdini.


Hey hey hey, Mythbusters said it was possible they survived.  And naming a fish after a guy who drowned is funny. Probably because I have a juvenile sense of humour.


----------



## beautiful Betta

logisticsguy said:


> That would leave me with these choices.
> Frank Morris
> John Anglin
> Clarence Anglin
> Allen West
> 
> The guys were never heard of again and most likely drowned. It was a good try though. So Im going to go with Houdini.


I guess if the guys drowned that wouldn't be a particularly good omen for a fish that can potentially drown:-?


----------



## lilnaugrim

beautiful Betta said:


> Thanks, I see, so if you don't want a blind fish best to avoid dragon scale all together, or at least try and buy one with clear eyes, does the dragon scale stop growing or does it continue throughout the fishes life?


Most Dragons won't have the scaling, you just have to watch out for it. For that particular boy, I would probably avoid if you didn't want a blind or half blind fish; sometimes it only happens over one eye. I believe scales grow all through their lives if I'm not mistaken, they will grow in new scales when old ones are knocked out but I don't think they will grow longer and fuse like, say, nails would do if you didn't trim them. So more like our skin where it heals and grows and changes as we age, so would the scales if that's true. This is just my inference and educated guess but it sounds right lol


----------



## beautiful Betta

ok thanks what do you mean, wont have the scaling, you just have to watch out for it, what would you watch out for? look for?


----------



## lilnaugrim

beautiful Betta said:


> ok thanks what do you mean, wont have the scaling, you just have to watch out for it, what would you watch out for? look for?


Oh sorry >.< it's been a long day lol.

So this boy (one of my former fish), notice how clean his eyes look; no scaling creeping into them at all even though he is a Full Mask Dragon meaning his entire face is covered with the thicker scales. 


This boy has scaling already forming over the bottom part of his eye, you would want to avoid that.


Now these females (sorry can't post the pics but you can click the link) just have their eyes turned down as you can see the entire socket is facing downward and exposing the "lid" of the eye. This is not scaling that would cover the eye.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Halfmoon-Fe...181330045186?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item2a381ce902
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Halfmoon-Fe...171242857835?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item27dedea56b

Does that help a little more?


----------



## beautiful Betta

Thank you so much for that explanation, I think I get it. A lot of the dragon's I see on AB seem to have DS seeping into the eye somewhere. Its sad really that a lot of buyers who are maybe just looking for a pretty pet could buy a fish unaware that it could end up blind. I do plan to buy from AB in the future, when I have moved back to the UK which should be in a few months.


----------



## Goodbettabest

Goodbettabest said:


> Oooohhhh....I just made my first ever bid on Aquabid and now I'm all excited & nervous! This is the girl!


Massively excited! She arrived yesterday and is sooooooo pretty, so much nicer than the pic! I am one happy camper today let me tell you


----------



## lilnaugrim

Goodbettabest said:


> Massively excited! She arrived yesterday and is sooooooo pretty, so much nicer than the pic! I am one happy camper today let me tell you


She's beautiful!! You should give us a few photos of her once she's colored up and settled in! ;-)


----------



## beautiful Betta

Well done on your new fish. I agree some pics when she is settled will be great.


----------



## yus

PitGurl said:


> I really like this guy. He looks like a sunset,


he is 'beautiful'...nice color...:-D


----------



## DBanana

No more guys, no more guys, no more guys, no more guys...


----------



## Hallyx

My only DS (from Petco) came with perfectly clear eyes. Two years later, when he passed, several small sprinkles of scale color were growing all over his eyes, not encroaching from the edge. Just another data point for anyone interested.


----------



## beautiful Betta

Hallyx said:


> My only DS (from Petco) came with perfectly clear eyes. Two years later, when he passed, several small sprinkles of scale color were growing all over his eyes, not encroaching from the edge. Just another data point for anyone interested.


Thank you for your input.


----------



## beautiful Betta

I like this boy.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1393709499


----------



## DBanana

Aquastar71 has more stuff up @[email protected] I WANT THEM ALL









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1393709512









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1393709507









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1393709503









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1393709499









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1393709493









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1393709517









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1393711378









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1393711383


----------



## DBanana

He is not bad either









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1393816718

Dear $50mill jackpot tomorrow, I would very much like to give you a home so I can give all these boys homes. Thank you.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I would love the colour of that second HM male you posted on a HMPK. Stunning colouration but I am not a HM fan.


----------



## FishyFishy89

There is just something about red bettas that warms my soul. Must be because my very 1st betta was a red veiltail named Clifford. Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## logisticsguy

Oh my those aquastar betta are so fine. I would be in much trouble at home. No No No No I cant. Must stay away. Those genetics are sweet. If you want to breed not a bad place to start right there. Good luck you guys go bid on them.


----------



## beautiful Betta

logisticsguy said:


> Oh my those aquastar betta are so fine. I would be in much trouble at home. No No No No I cant. Must stay away. Those genetics are sweet. If you want to breed not a bad place to start right there. Good luck you guys go bid on them.


That last one in DB's first post is very similar to your Houdini.


----------



## beautiful Betta

I thought this boy has good scales and nice clear eyes.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1393779406


----------



## JDragon

I'm liking this girl even though she is not a MG...


----------



## DBanana

I am not letting myself look at them. I'd be in a LOT of trouble too. Can't get anymore tanks till the tax refund comes in. No no no no no.


----------



## DBanana

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1394025818

Fins are sloppy but I love the yellow.


----------



## DBanana

UGH

Aquabid is down and my pink dude, whom I sent the money promptly for, the breeder is ....complaining. 'You not send Paypal charges'. I've never had a breeder ask for charges. It is price of doing business. =_= 

Also his page said '$5 for US and European' shipping but nothing about Canadian. Last 4 breeders I worked with didn't even charge me shipping. Suddenly he's saying it's $15. =_= 
Pffff, this is not going to work out well. I can feel it. 'I want full price' Well talk to Paypal buddy.


----------



## Tree

look at this cool betta! 8D


----------



## DBanana

Oh dear, I love his grumpy yellow lips.


----------



## beautiful Betta

I like the colouring on this boy, although it's a marble so don't know if it would end up more blue or green, if any one who knows can advise?








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1394243848

I thought this boy was also nice.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1394243705


----------



## animallover4lyfe

Hehehe i just bought him i had too:


----------



## lilnaugrim

animallover4lyfe said:


> Hehehe i just bought him i had too:


Oh no! You're becoming the new Catw0man! haha....oh wow...I think we have enough new members who don't even know who she is! That's a very weird thought! He's very beautiful though!!


----------



## DBanana

No idea who she is


----------



## lilnaugrim

DBanana said:


> No idea who she is


lol, yep....she used to be the queen of AquaBid so to say, she had over 100 males and was working on a sorority as well! I actually drove up to Niagara Falls with my friend to get some fish from her as well when she had too many and not enough homes for them! Unfortunately all mine died since I had girls and they were in my sorority tank but my friends boys are all alive and well except for one that we brought home!


----------



## DBanana

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1393947303


----------



## Keltera

found this perfect thing today


----------



## lilnaugrim

I absolutely love this girl! I really want her but alas, no more room!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1394301308
View attachment 306218


----------



## beautiful Betta

lilnaugrim said:


> lol, yep....she used to be the queen of AquaBid so to say, she had over 100 males and was working on a sorority as well! I actually drove up to Niagara Falls with my friend to get some fish from her as well when she had too many and not enough homes for them! Unfortunately all mine died since I had girls and they were in my sorority tank but my friends boys are all alive and well except for one that we brought home!


It is so easy to have more than one Betta, you go round the shops and see the beautiful colours you can get, and every now and again you see something really specially in your eyes, and you bring it home. Then worry about where you are going to put it, lol. I had 4 tanks at one time, but all the maintenance did take some of the enjoyment out of it for me. So when they all gradually died out I made the decision only one betta at a time. So buy one you really like. That's when I found the specialist betta supplier in OZ (Fishchick) and where I got my current boy from.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

That was me for a long while. I think I was one of Jodi-Lea's best customers. I swear I must have been getting new bettas every couple of weeks. It's definitely better to go slowly. I massively overwhelmed myself and wasted so much money I wince to think about it.


----------



## beautiful Betta

LittleBettaFish said:


> That was me for a long while. I think I was one of Jodi-Lea's best customers. I swear I must have been getting new bettas every couple of weeks. It's definitely better to go slowly. I massively overwhelmed myself and wasted so much money I wince to think about it.


Do you still check out fishchicks website to see the new listings? I know I do, and it always amazes me at how sometimes all the fish seem to be sold to the same person! I think where do they put them all. It's not like they can share a tank, lol. I used to see the names buying more than one fish every week.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Haha yeah I lurk on her Youtube page when the new listings come out. I think my name pops up on a few of the fancy marble HMPK/HMs back in 2012. The awful thing was that I had some lovely fish but I got so many I didn't get the opportunity to appreciate them.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, my most tanks at one time was 7 with a few cups being QT'd and two more regular 1-3 gallon QT tanks lol...but I find what I have managable now for the most part so it depends on the life style and how much money you have of course and whatnot. I like the one betta at a time rule but I could probably never actually adhere to it ^_^


----------



## beautiful Betta

yea I found that when I had four tanks I didn't really appreciate them as much as having the one, and because maintenance took longer, I would have the odd week when I didn't have time to do four tanks so I didn't do any. I don't have that issue now with just the one tank.


----------



## DBanana

lilnaugrim said:


> I absolutely love this girl! I really want her but alas, no more room!
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1394301308
> View attachment 306218


Why must you tempt me!?


----------



## beautiful Betta

There was a while back when I nearly broke my one betta at rule time, Littlebettas might remember this one, fishchick had a brother to a show champion he was being sold for about 70 dollars if remember correctly I think he may have been a marble and every time I checked on youtube he was still for sale. I actually talked to my ex hubby at the time, and he said then you will want another bigger tank, (I had already upgraded my current betta from a filtered 3 gallon to 5 gallon,) so was trying the old well I already have a tank trick, lol, then I could have upgraded wanted matching tanks lol, but it didn't happen, and I think ex hubby was relived when the fish was finally sold. lol


----------



## amphirion

lilnaugrim said:


> I absolutely love this girl! I really want her but alas, no more room!
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1394301308


seriously. quite a beaut.


----------



## DBanana

I reallllllllllly like this boy but it's not a line I'm doing right now! 









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1394101204


----------



## DBanana

I want to get him for my green female








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1393812605

and him for my MG female








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1393882809


take it slow, take it slow, no need to rush. Don't get grabby...Come on self, you can resist.


----------



## Lights106

I'm sure it's covered on this thread somewhere (but it's a super long thread) and I've never bought from aquabid. I know I have to use the trans shipper, but do I pay them separately or is that included in the shipping already? Do I have to contact the transship per at all? My son wants goldfish every time we go to a store, so I've been wanting a gold betta! I'm in love!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1394060412


----------



## DBanana

Yes, you should contact your transshipper before you bid. Once you pay the breeder for the fish and shipping to the transshipper, the transshipper picks up the fish at their next delivery date and does the importation paperwork, etc. and then mails the fish to you (or, alternatively, if you live close enough you can go pick it up). You will need to pay the transshipper their separate handling and shipping fees so that the fish is forwarded on to you promptly. You should also contact the breeder if you don't see a transshipper listed for your area. They may charge more to send to transshippers they don't normally ship to.


----------



## DBanana

Ugh, I want to edit the post with the koi boy since it's stretching the page but I can't.


----------



## beautiful Betta

Lights106 said:


> I'm sure it's covered on this thread somewhere (but it's a super long thread) and I've never bought from aquabid. I know I have to use the trans shipper, but do I pay them separately or is that included in the shipping already? Do I have to contact the transship per at all? My son wants goldfish every time we go to a store, so I've been wanting a gold betta! I'm in love!
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1394060412


Before you buy I would contact the breeder and ask him to provide a image of the other side of the fish, just so you know they are not trying to hide any injuries or really bad imperfections by only showing one side.


----------



## Lights106

Thanks you two!!


----------



## Lights106

Oh the joy of a 4 year old! I showed him the fish, he did a comedic double take, and was confused as to the color of ths beauty. He did NOT like him and proclaimed he wanted a rainbow fish. Ugh. Now to decided to find him a rainbow fish or go with this one.


----------



## beautiful Betta

Well I guess from a child's point of view, he isn't a brightly coloured fish, and quite dull compared to other brightly coloured boys, unless you particularly want something from AB I expect you could pick up a brightly coloured fish from a local pet store, and pay half the price, and please a 4 year old. lol.


----------



## BlueLacee

I have come up with an idea. Aqua bid is highly addiction, distracting, and amazing. I want them all


----------



## beautiful Betta

ignore this, just trying to resize my avatar.


----------



## beautiful Betta

nope not working, I give up.


----------



## Lights106

beautiful Betta said:


> Well I guess from a child's point of view, he isn't a brightly coloured fish, and quite dull compared to other brightly coloured boys, unless you particularly want something from AB I expect you could pick up a brightly coloured fish from a local pet store, and pay half the price, and please a 4 year old. lol.


Yeah, I'll end up doing that. I myself have wanted a gold betta, and his love for goldfish, I though it would mesh well. Hahahahahaaaa! Apparently not,


----------



## ngoll598

I'm in love. I could never bring myself to spending so much on a fish though. I'll stick to cheap store brands. I love the fish on there though.


----------



## beautiful Betta

What a riot of colours this boy has going on.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1394036459


----------



## Hallyx

I just don't understand dragons. I don't find that look attractive. In fact I am repulsed by the look. The heavy, thick ones look almost like a disease, especially when it covers the eyes like that. 

A nice shiny copper, in any of a variety of colors can be really pretty, a delight to the eye.

(Do I have to add IMHO in here?)


----------



## beautiful Betta

To be honest I cant really tell the difference, between dragon and normal, I generally just pick the fish I post because of colour, tidy looking scales, clear looking eyes. I am not too fussy on form, although I do like nice smooth lines on the body, and tidy fins, although I don't really know what the correct standard is for form, I just post what I like, and what I think is tidy and evenly patterned.


----------



## JDragon

Really like that MG girl that was posted...


----------



## Hallyx

I meant the black dragon up there. A little dragon-scaling as part of the coloration is neat. Like the multi HM you posted, bB.


----------



## beautiful Betta

Hallyx said:


> I meant the black dragon up there. A little dragon-scaling as part of the coloration is neat. Like the multi HM you posted, bB.


I do know they are supposed to have thicker scales, but from pictures I don't think it is always that clear, lol, I did notice that the black dragon had eyes that looked pretty covered, and probably pretty much already blind in one eye. If dragon scale is leading to fish becoming blind then it isn't really a good breeding trait, although most of the fish on AB are dragon scale. Does a blind fish even survive how would it feed and get round his tank?

I would much rather buy a normal betta than one that could potentially go blind, when I first started looking on AB I didn't even realise that the colour you saw in their eyes was dragon scale and thought it was just part of their colouring, I actually learnt that myself through this site, but even so you look at some images and you think is that dragon scale in the eye or is it the camera flash or light reflecting.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I don't how pure this male is (not my complex of expertise) but he is my sort of fish. 










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettas&1394438895


----------



## FishyFishy89

I like him! There's just something about him that i like.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I like how they are always a lot leaner/snakier looking through the body than fancy splendens. I think they also look better flaring but that is just my wild betta bias showing haha.


----------



## beautiful Betta

I like this boy, if you watch the link video of him, his colour is so much better, and they have got a tv or music playing in the background it's quite funny.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1394295359


----------



## lilnaugrim

beautiful Betta said:


> I do know they are supposed to have thicker scales, but from pictures I don't think it is always that clear, lol, I did notice that the black dragon had eyes that looked pretty covered, and probably pretty much already blind in one eye. If dragon scale is leading to fish becoming blind then it isn't really a good breeding trait, although most of the fish on AB are dragon scale. Does a blind fish even survive how would it feed and get round his tank?
> 
> I would much rather buy a normal betta than one that could potentially go blind, when I first started looking on AB I didn't even realise that the colour you saw in their eyes was dragon scale and thought it was just part of their colouring, I actually learnt that myself through this site, but even so you look at some images and you think is that dragon scale in the eye or is it the camera flash or light reflecting.


Some color in their eyes aren't dragon scaling and purely just color, dragon scaling will be on top of the eye where normal pigmentation is in the eye. Not all dragon scales will become blind, personally it seems like there aren't as much "snake/diamond/dragon eyes" lately than there have been, at least from what I'm noticing. None of my dragons ever had scaling fully go over their eyes, at least none as of yet.

But blind fish can easily survive if the owner is willing to work with them. Best thing is to never or hardly ever change up their tank, they'll get to know their surroundings. Feed them in the same place and around the same time each day if you can and they will learn very quickly where the food comes from.


----------



## Goodbettabest

I really like this girl....


----------



## beautiful Betta

lilnaugrim said:


> Some color in their eyes aren't dragon scaling and purely just color, dragon scaling will be on top of the eye where normal pigmentation is in the eye. Not all dragon scales will become blind, personally it seems like there aren't as much "snake/diamond/dragon eyes" lately than there have been, at least from what I'm noticing. None of my dragons ever had scaling fully go over their eyes, at least none as of yet.
> 
> But blind fish can easily survive if the owner is willing to work with them. Best thing is to never or hardly ever change up their tank, they'll get to know their surroundings. Feed them in the same place and around the same time each day if you can and they will learn very quickly where the food comes from.


Thanks for that. That has really cleared things up for me.


----------



## kellray

It's nice to know I'm not the only person who's addicted to looking on aquabid. I'm overstimulated now ..must take a break lol


----------



## Hallyx

Like that wild splendens. 

Things I've noticed about wild Betta: Their scalage is always impeccable, even and homogenous. Their finnage is routinely excellent with even, straight rays and correct shape and balance. And their body configuration and topline is always near-perfect.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Haha I don't know. Some of my wilds have some pretty fugly toplines. My wild-caught rutilans female had a big bump and she passed that on to some of her offspring. 

But I figured there are no real standards for wilds and she managed to survive to be caught and sold to me, so she was a worthy breeding animal. 

That's why I like wilds. No sitting there counting rays or striving for physical perfection.


----------



## Araielle

I think this fish is so cool.


----------



## Araielle

These colors <3


----------



## beautiful Betta

what a stunning boy, IMO.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1394157972


----------



## Sathori

I've been craving a blue dumbo ear betta for months now... My work's supplier is sold out of dumbo ears, so I browsed Aquabid to see what was there. I'm in LOVE with this little girl, but I don't have the money for the shipping until next pay day or when my tax return comes in... I'm heartbroken that I can't have her. I wouldn't want her for breeding or anything, I just think she so damn cute with her colours and her big "dumbo ears". Heart is in a million pieces right now. My husband tells me he wishes he could buy her for me, but until pay day we don't have the money T-T

View attachment 309105


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1394062330


----------



## beautiful Betta

On a plus side if she don't sell she will be re-listed, so fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Sathori

beautiful Betta said:


> On a plus side if she don't sell she will be re-listed, so fingers crossed for you.


True. I hope no one buys her - this is the second time she's been re-listed that I've seen...


----------



## DBanana

I would contact the seller and explain that you'd like to buy her after a certain date. Fish that don't sell aren't relisted forever. You never know if the seller says 'ok, she's been up so many times, no one wants her' and culls.


----------



## beautiful Betta

here is a seller I have never seen before, but his/her fish are lovely, here's a few.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1394278405








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1394278805








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1394279076








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1394280389








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1394281088


----------



## JayM

LittleBettaFish said:


> I like this fancy marble male. I always see fish like this and have to remember that I love wild bettas and only wild bettas haha.


mg: Love him


----------



## beautiful Betta

That same breeder as earlier as now posted a load of plakats these boys are the ones I love.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1394364520








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1394364649








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1394364752








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1394365167
I don't usually like coppers but I like the contrast of the pinky/red on this one offering a burst of colour against the steel.


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

(Technically from eBay, not Aquabid, but the sentiment is the same :tongue

I'm actually trying to get this lovely boy. I think Dumbo ears are gorgeous, but I'll definitely have to keep an eye on the filter


----------



## beautiful Betta

good luck with your bidding, he looks like what they list as a green salamander on AB


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

beautiful Betta said:


> good luck with your bidding, he looks like what they list as a green salamander on AB


He actually looks more blue here! I liked the feistiness of the red, even though the breeder was offering several all at the same price


----------



## beautiful Betta

he must have a iridescent colour going on to look so different, he actually looks like a normal salamander in that one, lol. The boy in my avatar is a salamander.


----------



## missavgp

love that MG boy from the new breeder. I'm partial to the darker colours.


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

beautiful Betta said:


> he must have a iridescent colour going on to look so different, he actually looks like a normal salamander in that one, lol. The boy in my avatar is a salamander.


He definitely caught my eye, and since this is my first bid, I wanted to go for a fish nobody else had already bidded on. I'm not up to the task of a bid war yet  still, I'm excited. He'll have his own tank


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

I'm so in love it hurts.



DBanana said:


> I reallllllllllly like this boy but it's not a line I'm doing right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1394101204


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Here is another marble HMPK male I liked.


----------



## Araielle

This fella is pretty.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

oh gosh. literally my favorite color combination. I can't take it! T.T



LittleBettaFish said:


> Here is another marble HMPK male I liked.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Araielle said:


> This fella is pretty.


He is pretty awesome. Looks like there's a bit of a bidding war going on for him


----------



## DBanana

I was part of it for a little while, haha

Can you guess which user? I made it so hard, I know.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Haha, yeah  I'll probably hate myself for sharing this if I ever get around to bidding on an Aquabid pretty, but my secret for eBay was always to bid in the last minute. My mom calls me a sniper b***h. No sense driving the price up early, imho.


----------



## DBanana

I got snipped a couple of times, drove me crazy. I prefer to know what the price others is willing to pay compared to what I'm prepared to pay in advance. That's why I bowed out early. Lol.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I don't see the point in sniping. I just enter the maximum amount I want to pay for the fish and then if a bidding war takes it beyond that, I don't get the fish. Doesn't AB only go up by small increments like on eBay? 

I figure I am willing to pay X amount for the fish anyway. Anything below that is just a bonus.


----------



## Araielle

It does. You bid the full amount you'd be willing to pay, knowing it may stay at one dollar, may be near the full amount, or may go over.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

That makes sense if people know their absolute maximum ahead of time, but I've seen that number change for a lot of people once a bidding war starts. I may think, "I'd never pay more than $40 for that fish," but then you see someone else wants it as much as you do and you start justifying to yourself why your maximum should increase.

As for sniping, by waiting until the last minute it may appear that there are fewer interested parties for said item/fish/whatever. So again, someone's max may be only $20 but they may up that to $40 if they see a lot of people are interested. If it doesn't look like anyone's bidding and they set their max at $20, and then I come in with a max of $40 at the last minute, the auction is mine. 

Does this always work? No. Sometimes my last minute max isn't as high as whoever bid first, and that's fine, but it's just been my experience that early bidding (especially on a 7-10 day auction) does nothing but preemptively drive the price up.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

And that auction is a perfect example. It looks like Araielle's maximum bid was upped at least 3 times so far and there's still 5 1/2 hours left.


----------



## Araielle

SorcerersApprentice said:


> And that auction is a perfect example. It looks like Araielle's maximum bid was upped at least 3 times so far and there's still 5 1/2 hours left.


I completely agree with you. XD Now I'm wondering what would happen if 5 people all started last minute bids with high bid ties.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Good question! I know on certain live auction sites it just goes into overtime and demands a higher bid, but for something like Aquabid or eBay I couldn't say - maybe it just says it's an invalid bid and needs to be higher?

Either way, best of luck with that guy, he's a beaut!


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

:shock: I hope nobody will sniper me!


----------



## Sathori

DBanana said:


> I would contact the seller and explain that you'd like to buy her after a certain date. Fish that don't sell aren't relisted forever. You never know if the seller says 'ok, she's been up so many times, no one wants her' and culls.


Reading this makes me want to dip into my savings account to buy her if he still has her...
I emailed the seller in hopes that he still has her :/ Her imperfections stole my heart <3


----------



## beautiful Betta

I used to collect vintage Spaghetti Poodles, I have a poodle, and I would always bid in the dying seconds on ebay, it makes sense, because you see what the bid is so far, sometimes you can work out how much people will even go up to, and you sneak in within the last seconds with a bid, it doesn't always work, you can still get out bid. But like the other poster said no point in giving others the chance to decide if they want to go up again. Plus sometimes I found if you bid on something it can draw attention to it, and I guess the same would apply with the fish, because when I browse AB and I see one with a bid, I think that must be a nice one someone wants it, so it does make me look. So my advise would be if you see a fish you like don't place a bid until the last minutes, not sure if AB has a second count down like ebay, if it does bid in the last 20 seconds. I am not a gambler, lol, I just got good at placing last second bids, plus that way I couldn't go over the highest amount I planned to bid because the auction would have closed, so you could say it stopped impulse bidding.


----------



## DBanana

That makes sense. Often I'll take a peak at an auction because I've seen someone bid. 

But there are still just cases where the fish is appealing to a greater group. In this case it seems like one of those times.

And sometimes I will bid and hope someone outbids me a little while later! I can't really complain then, no having the cake and eating it as it were.


----------



## beautiful Betta

You do even hear that people get family members to bid on their items to push the price up, not sure it that would happen on AB but certainly possible, but they risk the chance of the family member being the highest bidder and technically ending up without a true sale. Of course that is illegal if found out, but I doubt AB is that strict.


----------



## DBanana

And this is the first time I've seen a betta break the $200 mark in bidding. I've seen people list their fish for that, though I haven't seen anyone bid, but wow.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Whoa, lookie here! She's technically not a real Blue Dragon since it's just the heavy iridescence that makes the blue but she's darn close to being a real one! She's super pretty though, I love how clean she looks :-D

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1394284430


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

beautiful Betta said:


> ...plus that way I couldn't go over the highest amount I planned to bid because the auction would have closed, so you could say it stopped impulse bidding.


Haha, this exactly!



DBanana said:


> And sometimes I will bid and hope someone outbids me a little while later!


I've definitely done this before, back before I went the sniping route. I'd set a max bid on something and then get cold feet and hope like hell I was outbid. 



beautiful Betta said:


> You do even hear that people get family members to bid on their items to push the price up, not sure it that would happen on AB but certainly possible, but they risk the chance of the family member being the highest bidder and technically ending up without a true sale. Of course that is illegal if found out, but I doubt AB is that strict.


Random story, but I work for a couple of doctors and one of 'em had a fellow doctor come to a boat auction to bid on this lemon boat he was selling to pique other buyers' interest. Turns out no one really wanted the lemon boat and the doctor friend got stuck with it. Ruined that relationship in a hurry. 



DBanana said:


> And this is the first time I've seen a betta break the $200 mark in bidding. I've seen people list their fish for that, though I haven't seen anyone bid, but wow.


I've seen a couple of Aquastar bettas go that high, but I'd be terrified to spend that much on a fish. That said, the entire transhipping and possible DOA/SOL process scares me so I doubt I'd have to worry about it.


----------



## DBanana

Andddddddddd I just bought myself my pamper gifts for getting a job. 


...Weeeeee I'm bizarre.


----------



## beautiful Betta

Congratulations on the job, what were your pamper gifts? Fish, lol. 

What fish broke the $200 mark?


----------



## DBanana

Yup. 2 Aquastar71 ones. Oof, my wallet.


----------



## beautiful Betta

The aquastar are stunning ones. I can totally see why you would want them.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I sort of find it suspicious that there are so many 0/0 bidders on the $200 fish. 

While it's a nice fish, I'm always sceptical of high price fish where a majority of the bidders are either new or have no prior feedback.


----------



## beautiful Betta

I was curious to see which ones, you got the salamander I posted, he is stunning, I am jealous, but at the moment I can only window shop. Glad he has a really good home.


----------



## DBanana

Going to see if I can get sibling sisters for 'em. I know the 220 degree one is a brother to my lost Penny, hope I can get a comparable female. I'm sure Mr. Salmon-It's-Obviously-Salmon will have a stunning sister.


----------



## beautiful Betta

LBF I don't think he is worth that much, yea he is nice, but there are a lot of nice fish on AB that go for a lot less than that. I am not a 100% sure on this but I think there might also be some dragon scale creeping into the eye. I think some people think it is extra special just because others have bid so much. So it makes them want it all the more.


----------



## DBanana

To be honest that guy spoke to me in a lot of ways. I found him personally SERIOUSLY appealing. I was willing to pay quite a bit for him, but I knew I wanted to bid on some Aquastar males so I held back. To me though he is seriously, seriously attractive colorwise.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I like his colour too, but have been burned by marbles that dramatically change colour (usually to one I loathe) in the past to ever pay that much for one :mrgreen: I had an awful lot of blue and white marbles end up solid blue with red fins.


----------



## beautiful Betta

I can imagine how frustrating that is to buy a white fish with evenly coloured patches and think he wont change too much, and then he ends up all blue. How can you tell what is a marble? are all the fancy ones a marble or is fancy something differnt that would stay as it is. I mean when I do want to buy I wouldn't want to buy a fish that could just turn blue.


----------



## lilnaugrim

beautiful Betta said:


> I can imagine how frustrating that is to buy a white fish with evenly coloured patches and think he wont change too much, and then he ends up all blue. How can you tell what is a marble? are all the fancy ones a marble or is fancy something differnt that would stay as it is. I mean when I do want to buy I wouldn't want to buy a fish that could just turn blue.


It is very difficult to tell which Marble will stay in that pattern or which Marble will 'marble out' to the solid colors or something different, it's mostly guess work. I've known some of the blue splotchy ones like that boy previously posted, to stay like that while others just color up to become fully blue/green/turquoise.

Fancy are generally Marbles as in the meaning they have no definitive pattern marked by the other coloration's like Mustard Gas or Butterfly. Not all Fancy's will 'marble out' but some may color up and some won't. Coloring up is different from Marbling, coloring up is a fish like the blue splotchy boy going from what he is to becoming fully blue while Marbling is more drastic than that; a black fish going to white is Marbling.


----------



## DBanana

lilnaugrim said:


> It is very difficult to tell which Marble will stay in that pattern or which Marble will 'marble out' to the solid colors or something different, it's mostly guess work. I've known some of the blue splotchy ones like that boy previously posted, to stay like that while others just color up to become fully blue/green/turquoise.
> 
> Fancy are generally Marbles as in the meaning they have no definitive pattern marked by the other coloration's like Mustard Gas or Butterfly. Not all Fancy's will 'marble out' but some may color up and some won't. Coloring up is different from Marbling, coloring up is a fish like the blue splotchy boy going from what he is to becoming fully blue while Marbling is more drastic than that; a black fish going to white is Marbling.


Or a white fish going black. **Sigh** Oh Espen.


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

:roll: My aunt just found out how much I bid...

Her exact words: "Twenty-five for a fish!?" 

My family does not understand my obsession. :tongue:


----------



## DBanana

Tell her someone you know just paid over a hundred. Lol. Everything in perspective!


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

She already thinks I'm a bit off in the head because I've spent over 200 cumulatively for my bettas, their things, and keeping them healthy. Still, at least 100 of that wasn't on a single fish!


----------



## DBanana

I'm going to guess that my total for all the carp in this house is closer to six hundred. Likely minimum, without fish. >.>


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

My aunt would skin me alive. That's why I didn't tell her about the second tank I ordered through Amazon... Or the DIY ornament 'ingredients'

That's gotta be one established fish area haha


----------



## beautiful Betta

lilnaugrim said:


> It is very difficult to tell which Marble will stay in that pattern or which Marble will 'marble out' to the solid colors or something different, it's mostly guess work. I've known some of the blue splotchy ones like that boy previously posted, to stay like that while others just color up to become fully blue/green/turquoise.
> 
> Fancy are generally Marbles as in the meaning they have no definitive pattern marked by the other coloration's like Mustard Gas or Butterfly. Not all Fancy's will 'marble out' but some may color up and some won't. Coloring up is different from Marbling, coloring up is a fish like the blue splotchy boy going from what he is to becoming fully blue while Marbling is more drastic than that; a black fish going to white is Marbling.


ok thanks it is pretty much the luck of the draw then to if they change or not or continue to colour up.


----------



## missavgp

Oh how I wish. These guys are beautiful.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettas&1394335149


----------



## lilnaugrim

DBanana said:


> I'm going to guess that my total for all the carp in this house is closer to six hundred. Likely minimum, without fish. >.>


....I've probably spent around 3,000 over the last year in fish, tanks, plants and more.....yikes......



beautiful Betta said:


> ok thanks it is pretty much the luck of the draw then to if they change or not or continue to colour up.


Yeah, sometimes you can tell but sometimes you can't. For the most part, what is labeled as "Marbles" on AB right now are just fish that will continually color up, not do the extreme Marbling like the example of a black fish going to white. It certainly is possible that they have the gene but, yes, it is the luck of the draw to find a not find a marble betta or one that at least won't change their colors over time.


----------



## DBanana

lilnaugrim said:


> ....I've probably spent around 3,000 over the last year in fish, tanks, plants and more.....yikes......


I was trying to be really conservative... 

>.>
<.<

There's a reason my hub is EXASPERATED (his emphasis).


----------



## DBanana

And I just shelled out $60 more for sibling females for the two boys. No more Aquabid for me!


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol DBanana...yeah XD


----------



## DBanana

Believe me!


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Do you believe you? lol


----------



## DBanana

For now!


----------



## beautiful Betta

Some sellers have no shame, this poor boy is listed as Amazing fancy dragon eye, as if the fishes eyes that are covered over is a good thing they are forgetting to mention the fish must be blind, and just pass it on to some unsuspecting person.
















http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1395057705
I am only adding the link so people can see who the seller is and avoid buying fish from this person full stop. Hopefully he will go out of business.
If you actually watch the video the fish goes and sits in the middle, and if you listen you will hear the camera person tapping the glass to make him move.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, that's sad. The boy is beautiful otherwise and if I could take him on, I would! But I has no space :-(


----------



## beautiful Betta

It is sad, I also think he has the look of a old fish to me, I could be totally wrong on that, but if dragon scale takes a while to cover eyes, then he could also be older than advertised and the breeder is just trying to move on a old blind fish, I know I sound harsh, but this person isn't in it for the love of fish, to sell one on like that.


----------



## DBanana

Exactly. That fish looks old and tired.


----------



## lilnaugrim

beautiful Betta said:


> It is sad, I also think he has the look of a old fish to me, I could be totally wrong on that, but if dragon scale takes a while to cover eyes, then he could also be older than advertised and the breeder is just trying to move on a old blind fish, I know I sound harsh, but this person isn't in it for the love of fish, to sell one on like that.


Hate to break it to you but almost all of the breeders/sellers in Thailand aren't in it for the love of fish, they are in it for the money :-/

As for his scaling, he is still young. Some Dragons the scaling grows in faster than others depending on their genetics. It's the same reason why some humans grow faster than others or taller than others; genetics and a little bit of their environment! So for these guys, their scales have grown in pretty fast it seems and then covered his eye, so yes, he is still young as the seller says he is, it's just that his scales grew in pretty fast. Sorry I didn't clear that earlier I think.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Hang on a sec!!!!!

Watch his video! He is reacting to the other fish on the side of him! I just looked back at his pictures and noticed he flared which could be the result of him hearing a sound but he is visibly following and reacting to the other fish which means he can see! Most likely it's almost like sunglasses for him, everything is tinted white though or blue-ish in color. I did think that was weird when I first saw him, scaling will be totally opaque, not transparent. It is scaling over his eyes but he can still see, generally though even if it is a fast scaling over the eye, it is opaque no matter how fast it grows in, super weird that his is still transparent because you don't normally see the pupil still.


----------



## beautiful Betta

lilnaugrim said:


> Hang on a sec!!!!!
> 
> Watch his video! He is reacting to the other fish on the side of him! I just looked back at his pictures and noticed he flared which could be the result of him hearing a sound but he is visibly following and reacting to the other fish which means he can see! Most likely it's almost like sunglasses for him, everything is tinted white though or blue-ish in color. I did think that was weird when I first saw him, scaling will be totally opaque, not transparent. It is scaling over his eyes but he can still see, generally though even if it is a fast scaling over the eye, it is opaque no matter how fast it grows in, super weird that his is still transparent because you don't normally see the pupil still.


But the tank is so small how can you not just think he is turning into the side and at one point he does just go and sit in the middle, and if you listen you hear the camera person tapping on the glass to make him move again.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah but how would he know the fish are there? He clearly reacts to the boy on his right our left there when they flare.


----------



## DBanana

Ok, I went in to watch the video expecting him to be reacting. What I saw him do was go up against the glass when another fish happened to be flaring there. I saw no reaction to the fish next to him. What I saw was him turn sharply to find a surface he could use to guide himself with his nose. 

The fact that there was another fish next door flaring at him is related to the fact that he's surrounded by flaring fish, in my opinion.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yes, but he also flares at the first fish on our right as well. Why would a blind fish flare? They flare to ward off intruders or dance to lure a mate, they don't just flare because they can, at least not that I'm aware of and if anyone has anything different about that, do share.

You can see he follows the second fish as well, just because he sits in the middle doesn't mean that he's totally blind. I'm agreeing that his vision is obviously impaired but I don't believe he is totally blind yet and I also don't doubt he won't become blind in the near future but for the moment he isn't totally blind yet.


----------



## MattsBettas

I have to agree with lil. He very obviously follows the fish on the left and is aware of it's presence. 

Would you rather they kill it?


----------



## DBanana

I'd rather they took care of a fish they've had that has special needs, find a home of a sophisticated person or take care of it themselves rather than lying about it and foisting it off on someone who's naive and not sophisticated enough to know better. That's the same as killing it, it's just going to be slowly.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Haha somehow I don't think that is going to happen, and you really don't know how old the fish is. Most breeders in Asian countries want to move stock on ASAP. For a lot of them, it's their business and it is poor business practice to have stock that is at best sitting around taking up space, and at worst costing money. 

You have to remember that life in a lot of these countries is very different from life in the US, Canada, Australia, England etc. I personally do not agree with the breeding and sale of such fish, but at the same time I am not going to judge too harshly.


----------



## DBanana

Fair enough. At the same time, they're offering the fish for sale on a very public auction, which invites a wee bit of judgement (I think we're all in agreement, we're not going to buy that fish)

In TOTALLY unrelated news I may or may not have gotten my tax refund back today and started browsing again.

Strictly window shopping, I swear. ;-)


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I wish I had more money to splurge on fish :sob: Why must I have a penchant for rare and expensive fish?!


----------



## DBanana

Because you were meant to be born to the upper 1%, lol.


----------



## DBanana

Also I just noticed you live in Australia and we all know it's a--tacularly expensive down there.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I'd rather the breeder actually be honest about the fish. He doesn't appear 3.5 months old. He seems more mature or older than that.


----------



## beautiful Betta

So everything I was told about dragon scale blinding a fish is untrue, if you go by what the majority think, that is the fish can see. So basically don't worry about it.


----------



## DBanana

Ohh, ThailandBettasHub has some more HM's up.

I just like the red/gold/black combo. It appeals to me on a personal level.









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1394565350

Cleaner colour separation. 








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1394565416


----------



## beautiful Betta

Love the orange and black boy DB


----------



## kelikani

Wow! I thought that red/gold boy was gorgeous but then I scrolled down! 8O So beautiful! I'm really tempted to buy fish from AB but they're so expensive and I'm not really trustful of the site. Too bad because there are zillions of gorgeous fish on AB!


----------



## beautiful Betta

I am not normally a fan of strong blue's but I think this boy as a smoothness and gentle blue tone I just love, I don't know if it could be the lighting, but he certainly a very tidy looking fish, IMO.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1394614209


----------



## Goodbettabest

I love all these girls but can only get two . Please help me decide!! Betta hero has the nicest girls *sigh*


----------



## DBanana

> Wow! I thought that red/gold boy was gorgeous but then I scrolled down! 8O So beautiful! I'm really tempted to buy fish from AB but they're so expensive and I'm not really trustful of the site. Too bad because there are zillions of gorgeous fish on AB!


If you go with a reputable breeder it's pretty easy. Aquastar71 and Thailandbettashub are ones that I personally endorse as awesome (I got my black DRCT female from her). Expensive though...my goodness yes.


----------



## DBanana

Goodbettabest said:


> I love all these girls but can only get two . Please help me decide!! Betta hero has the nicest girls *sigh*


Top left-most female for sure and I find the salamander green HMPK female very appealing.


----------



## DBanana

Goodbettabest said:


> I love all these girls but can only get two . Please help me decide!! Betta hero has the nicest girls *sigh*


Also if you don't get the top left-most girl then send me the link to the auction. @@


----------



## Goodbettabest

DBanana said:


> Also if you don't get the top left-most girl then send me the link to the auction. @@


That gold is gorgeous right! I'm actually leaning towards her and the crazy coloured dalmation but am not sure that her colour will stay like that. I'd probably end up buying her and a completely blue fish arrives. The salamander was the other front runner - none of my other girls have colouring anything like hers so she would make a gorgeous addition. So many choices so little fundage!


----------



## Goodbettabest

I think i may just have to get all three of them......


----------



## DBanana

Goodbettabest said:


> That gold is gorgeous right! I'm actually leaning towards her and the crazy coloured dalmation but am not sure that her colour will stay like that. I'd probably end up buying her and a completely blue fish arrives. The salamander was the other front runner - none of my other girls have colouring anything like hers so she would make a gorgeous addition. So many choices so little fundage!


Watch out, I'm on a mission to find that gold girl. @[email protected]


----------



## beautiful Betta

I think the salamander is stunning such strong colour, and the perfect even bright white edging on her tail, and other fins. If you haven't guessed I am a little biased towards salamanders, just check my avatar, lol.


----------



## DBanana

They ARE pretty. I've got that boy coming soon, I just couldn't resist.


----------



## DBanana

Ok so you take the salamander girl and the bottom left gold HMPK girl and toodeetoo send me the link for the top left girl. ;P

I like the white-ish area around the edge of the salamander fins. It looks like white ruffles at the edge of a red dress.


----------



## beautiful Betta

DB I would imagine she would be a good female to breed to the salamander boy you have coming, and unrelated, which I guess must be better than a directly related female. although they could well be related somewhere along the way, lol.

But I don't really know anything about breeding, just common sense says inbreeding too much must effect the health of the line eventually.


----------



## DBanana

Yheah, a good female that's unrelated is preferred but I'm not planning on breeding him for a while. That gold girl though has an appeal to me on a personal level that I can't explain. I have no gold boys, I just love herrrrr *drool*


----------



## DBanana

Help me maintain self control self controlselfcontrolselfcontrolaldkjfaldkjfafk

(closes all Aquabid tabs) Nope nope nope nope


----------



## beautiful Betta

Good luck with resiting temptation.


----------



## Sabina88

If only I had the money and space sigh lol

View attachment 311793


----------



## DBanana

I can resist ANYTHING but temptation.


----------



## Goodbettabest

Ummmm, I actually bought that gold girl yesterday. Sorry DB :-? I had a gorgeous copper female that jumped out of a tiny space in the lid of the tank the other day and I was devastated. I really wanted another copper and the gold copper just sucked me in. On another tangent, does anyone have any opinions on whether the very loudly coloured dalmation is likely to colour up completely or stay that funky patchy colour? I'm trying to get a real mix of colours for my sorority.


----------



## DBanana

Haha, don't be sorry. She's gorgeous. 

Could you ask the seller if they have a sister that looks like her for me? That'd be amazing.


----------



## Goodbettabest

DBanana said:


> Haha, don't be sorry. She's gorgeous.
> 
> Could you ask the seller if they have a sister that looks like her for me? That'd be amazing.


I sure will. I'll email the seller now & find out for you. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## DBanana

I think I qualify as a female hoarder, lol.


----------



## DBanana

Wait...does this guy not have a left eye?

















http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1395658298


----------



## lilnaugrim

DBanana said:


> Wait...does this guy not have a left eye?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1395658298


He does, it's just the glare of the glass that makes it look like he doesn't or that it is covered.


----------



## beautiful Betta

I think it looks like it is either covered by dragon scaling, or a possible birth defect, it doesn't look like he has lost the eye. it looks to smooth. I don't really see it being the glare from the tank the picture is too dark for camera flash glare. I is a lovely looking fish.


----------



## amphirion

noticed this in a few dragon scales... their eyes look very wrong to me. reminds me of pop-eye. i know it's due to the thickness of the scales, but eww....

good thing he didnt have these in plakat hm form... that would have put a boo-boo on my wallet.


----------



## beautiful Betta

Some betta's do seem to have black eyes, but with some of the images I wonder if the sellers black them out to hide dragon scaling over the eyes. To me the black on that one looks quite normal, he is a really nice looking boy. I love his colouring


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I'm quite partial to these two males from the same seller.


----------



## beautiful Betta

LBF I like the second one slightly better, shorter fins so less likely to have tail issues, I guess he could be younger. Are you getting tempted into the normal ones rather than the wilds. There is nothing wrong in that if you are, probably be easier for you, lol.


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

I love the pattern on his fins, so pretty!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Haha I've had fancy splendens before. So many fancy splendens. That was what pushed me into wilds in the first place. Now my wilds are pushing me right out of bettas all together. 

However, I do really like the second male. Shame he is HM. I would never own one of them again no matter how nice the form or colour.


----------



## amphirion

LittleBettaFish said:


> I'm quite partial to these two males from the same seller.


the patterns look pretty uniform from fish to fish... do you think there's a chance that the pattern could be fixed?


----------



## beautiful Betta

I like this boy, not sure if he would get more blue though.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1394986726


----------



## beautiful Betta

I love gold's like this boy, this seller has 4 like this one of the others everyone seems to be bidding on.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1394812603


----------



## beautiful Betta

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1394894063


----------



## lilnaugrim

Love that bicolor Dragon!!! The gold is absolutely stunning as well!!


----------



## DBanana

I want those gold boys SO MUCH.


----------



## Araielle

This guy reminds me of blowing bubbles.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1394538001

I just think this guy is freakin gorgeous. I like how is color changes. 








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1394539801

I -really- love his color & pattern. UGH. 








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1394614818


----------



## Goodbettabest

Araielle said:


> This guy reminds me of blowing bubbles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1394538001
> 
> I just think this guy is freakin gorgeous. I like how is color changes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1394539801
> 
> I -really- love his color & pattern. UGH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1394614818


That last boy looks just like my new girl!!!


----------



## Araielle

Goodbettabest said:


> That last boy looks just like my new girl!!!


Ahhh she is gorgeous! I was thinking about emailing the breeder to see if I could get a female..lol!


----------



## kevonnn

:-D Can't wait!


----------



## Araielle

kevonnn said:


> :-D


Wow..he's pretty circular. ^_^


----------



## MattsBettas

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1394731201

View attachment 312713


----------



## beautiful Betta

kevonnn said:


> :-D Can't wait!


congratulations Kev on your new boy.


----------



## Sabina88

I like the color in these guys
View attachment 312793


View attachment 312801


----------



## DBanana

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1395051829


----------



## DBanana

Aquastar71 got some new stuff up as well (but none speak to me personally and also I already emptied my wallet in their general direction already).


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

I just got this boy for about 27$ :tongue: he'll be here by Friday


----------



## beautiful Betta

congrats on your purchase BBB.


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

beautiful Betta said:


> congrats on your purchase BBB.


I got him a lot cheaper than boy I originally wanted


----------



## beautiful Betta

I like the colour combo on this boy.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1394729227


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

I think this little girl's adorable.










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1395061092


----------



## kevonnn

Sabina88 said:


> I like the color in these guys
> View attachment 312801


If I wasn't sticking with red, I would have gotten this guy. I will at some point get a Koi variant.


----------



## jmetal

dbanana said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1395051829


omg!!!! He's so beautiful!!! I want himmmmmmmm!!!!


----------



## beautiful Betta

I found these two boys well browsing the newly listed plakats.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1394690560
I think this boy hasn't been photographed to his best potential, under better lighting I think he would look quite stunning.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1394695847


----------



## beautiful Betta

And in the halfmoons.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1394819485
This boy on the video link, is a white/silver gold colour, no picture to attach.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1395158761


----------



## DBanana

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1395242406

Just like the colours


----------



## missavgp

I don't know what to say...why is this betta worth $300+?????

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1394926412


----------



## Sabina88

View attachment 316258

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1394925199

View attachment 316266

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1395502156


----------



## DBanana

missavgp said:


> I don't know what to say...why is this betta worth $300+?????
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1394926412


Those colours are really, really popular right now. To someone he is worth that much, probably because they've 'fallen' for him rather than any actual breed standard or amazing scale quality.


----------



## DBanana

It's also possible someone wants to use him to sire a line. If he's close to their dream standard then it'd be worth it to shell it out now and start with the closest possible genetics then having to shell out for many fish and take lots more time.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I always want to know on those high-priced auctions, whether that is actually the price the seller gets, or whether the seller actually gets paid at all. 

I mean that first bidder on that fish has pretty average feedback as they have two negatives out of four fish they've bid on and won. I know on other sale sites you can get a lot of 'tyre-kickers' or people that have no intention of buying wasting your time.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Well the auction is gone. So maybe the seller meant $30 and not $300? lol


----------



## FishyFishy89

NVM, it was a bidding war.


----------



## kevonnn

That first bidder may have been a "booster"...


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

I've also heard that sellers will occasionally agree on a price beforehand if you contact them directly, but instead of just taking the auction down (maybe if it's been bid on already), the buyer simply has to "win the bid."


----------



## missavgp

I guess, it's just shocking cause I personally would never spend that on one fish, several now that's a different story  once I actually start buying on AB I could have a problem. I have been restraining myself cause I know what could happen. 
LittleBettaFish, I know what you mean. Do they really get that?


----------



## kevonnn

missavgp said:


> I guess, it's just shocking cause I personally would never spend that on one fish, several now that's a different story  once I actually start buying on AB I could have a problem. I have been restraining myself cause I know what could happen.
> LittleBettaFish, I know what you mean. Do they really get that?


I bought my guy for $54 to me. I couldn't completely justify it so I worked out a deal with the seller to get another. The total cost for both was $76. That is a little more justified to me. :-?


----------



## DBanana

I bought B for 70 and I got thrown in Dag without asking (they're both amazing and they spawned so easy). Now, Aquastar71 I spent $106 on the new boy and $30-ish on a salamander but they wouldn't knock down the price of sibling females or give a multi-female purchase discount. So it depends on the breeder if they want to work out a deal. But if you really love a fish or you really want to get a certain lineage going, I'd say some fish are worth the initial outlay.


----------



## missavgp

Fair enough. I just meant that I wouldn't personally spend $300 on a single fish. The other amounts you guys listed I can totally see me spending particularly if I can get a deal for more fish like you guys did. Dag was a great fish to get thrown in, even if he was an inconvenience cause you weren't expecting a boy. It was the one fish at that price that blew my mind.


----------



## DBanana

Depends on how much you want the pretty or how much you want the genetics. And man, if they have the cash, more power to them.


----------



## kevonnn

DBanana said:


> I bought B for 70 and I got thrown in Dag without asking (they're both amazing and they spawned so easy). Now, Aquastar71 I spent $106 on the new boy and $30-ish on a salamander but they wouldn't knock down the price of sibling females or give a multi-female purchase discount. So it depends on the breeder if they want to work out a deal. But if you really love a fish or you really want to get a certain lineage going, I'd say some fish are worth the initial outlay.


I could have had his sister for $25 instead, but the dragon/diamond eye scares me so I went with a non dragon female for $17.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=B0bDFe4UAkQ


----------



## valen1014

jmetal said:


> omg!!!! He's so beautiful!!! I want himmmmmmmm!!!!



Ah please get him so that I wont have to!!! lol
He really is gorgeous, I don't understand why there aren't any bids on him :shock:


----------



## valen1014

How does Banleangbettas always get such striking colors!? 

The picture for this guy doesn't do him justice, you gotta watch the vid. He reminds me of Japan ^^;
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1395354235

This one is awesome too, I like the mustache ;-)
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1395098611


----------



## DBanana

He's going home with me.


...I need to stop. @[email protected]


----------



## Betta Nut

Ohhhhhhh I am not a fan of yellow bettas, but that metallic gold has me drooling. Really unique, to my eyes anyway.


----------



## DBanana

Gold coin looking bettas done appealed to my pirate half. Yarrr


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Does this mean we're going to see a gold spawn log soon?!


----------



## DBanana

>.> Gold dumbo ears yes.


----------



## DBanana

Well I'm hoping to have a regular gold line, and also a gold dumbo ear line. I'm actually going to need another tank to divide because I've got two more guys than I have permanent spaces for. WOOPS.


----------



## valen1014

Great find! I bet he is even more stunning in person.


----------



## Betta Nut

/dies 

I'd drive to canada for one of those, lol


----------



## DBanana

Lol, my in-laws go to Arizona every winter, I'd send it down with them, save you a big trip. And that's if they don't kill each other or eat eggs. =_=


----------



## Artemis

Woah my gosh. Look at this boy! His tail and coloration is insane.










Same for this one.










I love Banleangbettas fish.

Edit: DBanana he's so pretty! How much was he?


----------



## DBanana

$45


----------



## DBanana

Someone please keep me off Aquabid. Please, I can't keep jamming fish in my apartment.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I can get you to quit using a twelve-step program.

The first step involves you sending me all of your money.


----------



## Tree

Buahahaha XD awesome


----------



## DBanana

Yheah....no.  I need to get a couple more tanks to house the new pretties!


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

I think we definitely have a Catwoman replacement here


----------



## DBanana

Only if I get that 100g long that I could divide up into 2g sections like I want

*dreamy sigh*


----------



## Artemis

40 gal frag tank. Short but wide. Get a stand, stack a couple one on another and you get yourself a nice system. It won't hold as many as a 100 but the fish will have more room width wise.
I'm such an enabler


----------



## MattsBettas

Catwoman also lives in Toronto... -_- 

Gosh I miss having her around


----------



## DBanana

Don't think that's happening, lol, unless suddenly fish breeding becomes more profitable than my current job.


----------



## DBanana

Does she? Nifty. I've no idea who she is beyond an epic breeder? Got out of the hobby I take it?


----------



## MattsBettas

Not a breeder, despite how many of us wanted her to breed her beautiful fish. 

She was an absolutely amazing woman who had 100+ aquabid bettas. My blue pineapple spawn was mothered by a fish she bought for me and put on a shipment of extra fish she was sending to Alberta. She went missing in action in November ( the 17th if I remember correctly), though


----------



## Goodbettabest

DBanana said:


> He's going home with me.
> 
> 
> ...I need to stop. @[email protected]



You got your gorgeous gold fish! Yay! :-D


----------



## DBanana

Just so you know, if I ever open up a betta website I'm stealing your username.


----------



## Lucillia

:< Catwoman is the one who gave me most of my beautiful fish. She also housed Osiris for me until I got there to get him.


----------



## DBanana

I may or may not try to sneak another 10g tank into my son's room without my husband noticing so I can have space for a couple extra boys. I admit nothing.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

DBanana said:


> I may or may not try to sneak another 10g tank into my son's room without my husband noticing so I can have space for a couple extra boys. I admit nothing.


+1


----------



## Kylelouis929

DBanana said:


> I may or may not try to sneak another 10g tank into my son's room without my husband noticing so I can have space for a couple extra boys. I admit nothing.


Haha! I am trying to get another tank tomorrow! Hope it works out!  I am thinking a sorority but I am unsure!


----------



## DBanana

If any of you were up here we could drape a cloth over the thing and carry it between us singing the mission impossible theme song, he'd never notice a thing.


----------



## FishyFishy89

DBanana said:


> If any of you were up here we could drape a cloth over the thing and carry it between us singing the mission impossible theme song, he'd never notice a thing.


I just LOVED the mental image of that!
Sadly, over here, my husband would join in our "parade". lol


----------



## beautiful Betta

I am not sure if I like this boy or not, I am not sure I like the shape. I think he as got his colouring from a salamander, although I don't think he would be classed as one.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1395716515


----------



## FishyFishy89

Is it me, or does that purple salamander look different on each side? Like he's a different fish on each side.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## beautiful Betta

FishyFishy89 said:


> Is it me, or does that purple salamander look different on each side? Like he's a different fish on each side.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am pretty sure it is the same fish if you compare the rays in the dorsal fin. its just the angle the fish has been photographed, making the shape different.


----------



## DBanana

It is the same side, notice how the back of the dorsal lies? They just took one picture and flipped it 180° to look like both sides were represented. I want to see the other side of it to make sure they aren't hiding an issue.


----------



## JDragon

DBanana said:


> It is the same side, notice how the back of the dorsal lies? They just took one picture and flipped it 180° to look like both sides were represented. I want to see the other side of it to make sure they aren't hiding an issue.


My boy's dorsal seems to switch sides sometimes. The scaling at the base of the anal looks different? Maybe it's just me?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Well the scaling WILL be different on each side, even humans aren't completely symmetrical lol. It's the same fish and in the second picture you can see through the dorsal to the edge of the anal fin. I seriously doubt this fish has any issues, he looks pretty healthy to me. My boy does the same thing where the dorsal switches sides, nothing I could control so I seriously doubt the seller is trying to hide something on him.


----------



## JDragon

lilnaugrim said:


> Well the scaling WILL be different on each side, even humans aren't completely symmetrical lol. It's the same fish and in the second picture you can see through the dorsal to the edge of the anal fin. I seriously doubt this fish has any issues, he looks pretty healthy to me. My boy does the same thing where the dorsal switches sides, nothing I could control so I seriously doubt the seller is trying to hide something on him.


Right, I was just getting at the idea of flipping the picture. Again, I may be wrong. I think they represented both sides of the male.


----------



## missavgp

I was going to point out the same thing you did JDragon, the scaling along the bottom line of the fish is different in each picture


----------



## beautiful Betta

JDragon said:


> My boy's dorsal seems to switch sides sometimes. The scaling at the base of the anal looks different? Maybe it's just me?


I agree the scaling at the bottom near the anal fin looks different to me too.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

So...ohmigosh...I just bought my first import o.o 

I _think_ I've got a handle on the transhipping process having lived vicariously through you guys, but I'm still more than a little nervous. He was just so pretty! I've asked the seller if he has any sibs that look like this guy - I wouldn't mind starting breeding with this pair this summer. 










Any critiques or anything I should look for specifically if the seller does have females for sale?


----------



## Araielle

SorcerersApprentice said:


> So...ohmigosh...I just bought my first import o.o
> 
> I _think_ I've got a handle on the transhipping process having lived vicariously through you guys, but I'm still more than a little nervous. He was just so pretty! I've asked the seller if he has any sibs that look like this guy - I wouldn't mind starting breeding with this pair this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any critiques or anything I should look for specifically if the seller does have females for sale?


Wow! I love the colors & pattern. He is beautiful. Nice buy. Congrats!


----------



## FishyFishy89

beautiful Betta said:


> I am pretty sure it is the same fish if you compare the rays in the dorsal fin. its just the angle the fish has been photographed, making the shape different.





DBanana said:


> It is the same side, notice how the back of the dorsal lies? They just took one picture and flipped it 180° to look like both sides were represented. I want to see the other side of it to make sure they aren't hiding an issue.


Okay. I think I see it.
1 side seems more slimmer than the other side. But in photographing my own fish, I've seen them look different based off how they're swimming/or positioned.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Show me a perfectly symmetrical fish and I'll tell you that that fish is not the same fish in both pictures. Otherwise, he is. Scaling being not the same on each side is normal, more prominent on dragons since it's thicker which means we can see it easier than on a normal fish. As I said, it's the same as humans; my right foot is slightly larger than my left food; if one person is completely symmetrical as well, I'd be extremely surprised; that or you're lying lol.


----------



## DBanana

Woops, my fingers slipped.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashm1395763807


----------



## FishyFishy89

lilnaugrim said:


> Show me a perfectly symmetrical fish and I'll tell you that that fish is not the same fish in both pictures. Otherwise, he is. Scaling being not the same on each side is normal, more prominent on dragons since it's thicker which means we can see it easier than on a normal fish. As I said, it's the same as humans; my right foot is slightly larger than my left food; if one person is completely symmetrical as well, I'd be extremely surprised; that or you're lying lol.


idk
the fish above seems to be pretty perfect on each side.


----------



## beautiful Betta

Oh dear DB temptation get too much, lol


----------



## Kylelouis929

Someone help me find a betta on aquabid for under $20!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

If you want to stay domestic, Snowflake311 from this forum has a number of nice fish up for sale. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&Snowflake311


----------



## Artemis

Dbanana, I feel like that fish is going to turn up and it's going to be bright gold, not as white as it looks like. Which is fine! But if you are disappointed, I will gladly take him off your hands


----------



## beautiful Betta

You could also check out ebay, you get sellers there sometimes selling imports and they would already be in your country, what are you looking for specifically, HM, HMPKT, CT, DT


----------



## DBanana

Artemis said:


> Dbanana, I feel like that fish is going to turn up and it's going to be bright gold, not as white as it looks like. Which is fine! But if you are disappointed, I will gladly take him off your hands


Pffffffffffff, I bet. 

He and his gold/dumbo eared sister are going to help me get my gold-dumbo line going along with Mr. Gold Finger I got a couple of pages back.

I officially have eleven? Eleven fish coming in this shipment. No more. After that with fry my husband is going to be piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiissed


----------



## DBanana

Though, FSM forbid, something happens to me...I think one of you guys is going to need to come get all the fish stuff quickly, 'cause my husband will not want it more than a day! Lol. 

Which one of you volunteers?


----------



## Kylelouis929

I'm a Halfmoon lover.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Oh man, 11 fish! Your transhipper must love you.


----------



## DBanana

He knocked off a buck a fish =_= 


woo, feel the love.


----------



## DBanana

Kylelouis929 said:


> I'm a Halfmoon lover.


All mine are HM.


----------



## beautiful Betta

Kylelouis929 said:


> Someone help me find a betta on aquabid for under $20!


Ok I am assuming 20 dollars is the max you want to pay, but this breeder as a lot of HM for buy it now for 20, plus they say the fish photographed is the fish you will receive which is good to know.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&Phusit

I think the new mustard gas is a nice looking fish, and on buy it now at 20 pretty good going I think, I would check with the seller first though for a images of both sides of the fish before buying any fish that only had one image.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1395610483

This guy is pretty. Now that I'm committed to having to the incoming import I'm trying to justify why more bettas would make the shipping cost more worthwhile 

Back away slowly...


----------



## beautiful Betta

I found this HM guy, who has actually been mistakenly listed in HMPKT section. He is also on buy now for 20 dollars.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1395772664


----------



## Araielle

beautiful Betta said:


> I found this HM guy, who has actually been mistakenly listed in HMPKT section. He is also on buy now for 20 dollars.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1395772664


Must....resist...

He is sooo pretty!


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Oh, he is cute!


----------



## missavgp

I saw him in there earlier. He's very pretty.


----------



## beautiful Betta

Just found this green giant boy, I love his pale scales giving that multi tone look.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1395462237


----------



## Artemis

I was stalking that white and blue DT yesterday. He's so pretty. I would ask for an AB betta for my birthday but it's in December and it's way too cold up here for shipping that time of year. :/


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Sounds like that calls for an early birthday present!


----------



## kevonnn

^ deserves a like

You gotta be like, "Yo, just add that to my b-day tab."


----------



## Artemis

Why have a sixteenth birthday party when you can get a betta instead?


----------



## beautiful Betta

At your age you should be aiming for both, lol.


----------



## DBanana

Instead of a 14k sweet sixteen ring, ask for a 14g sweet sixteen tank.


----------



## DBanana

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1395415986


----------



## DBanana

Dammit, no no no. 

NO MORE ROOM IN THE ZOO









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1395677435


----------



## DBanana

This guy appeals to me (video only). He's so energetic, he carries his tail so easily. There's no gradual tail sinking when he stops moving. His colours are striking (GO BRONCOS)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1395764402


----------



## beautiful Betta

Love that first boy DB


----------



## missavgp

that first boy has such even butterflying on his fins, it's almost perfect.


----------



## Artemis

+1 on that zoo thing. In fact I'm about 90% sure that is EXACTLY what my mom said when I asked for a bigger betta tank. 

Look at this pretty I found! I love plakats, sometimes bigger fins look weird IMHO. Mostly because they tend to dwarf the fish itself.









He has a spoon head but his color is amazing!


----------



## atlas

AGhhh dying want so much. But..I can't afford it and I don't have room...well I could make room but I promised I wouldn't get more but omg I'm dying I need him.









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1395281398

Someone buy him so I can buy the offspring when I have more room and money

I mean I realize his form isn't really perfect or anything but I love his color and he's calling me! Screaming my name.


----------



## beautiful Betta

Artemis said:


> +1 on that zoo thing. In fact I'm about 90% sure that is EXACTLY what my mom said when I asked for a bigger betta tank.
> 
> Look at this pretty I found! I love plakats, sometimes bigger fins look weird IMHO. Mostly because they tend to dwarf the fish itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has a spoon head but his color is amazing!


I would also be a little concerned about his eyes, there is a little flash, light going on there but I am pretty sure he also has some dragon scaling over his eyes which would continue to grow, and he could eventually end up blind.


----------



## beautiful Betta

I like this boy.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1395641485
and this boy.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1395876562


----------



## kevonnn

I didn't even get him yet. 

I don't know what to do now. My girl is still with the transhipper.


----------



## FishyFishy89

What is that bottom picture?


----------



## kevonnn

FishyFishy89 said:


> What is that bottom picture?


A very health and very alive fish...sarcasm.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Very sorry to hear about your fish 

I believe the next step is contacting the breeder and letting them know of the DOA. Include a picture. They should offer a refund or replacement for the cost of the fish.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Is he frozen?
I've never seen the bags like that.


----------



## beautiful Betta

Oh no, I am sorry to hear, see your fish, upside down I think. It must be gutting, to know you have lost a lovely fish.


----------



## beautiful Betta

maybe the seller will have a brother he can send as a replacement, you can find out, I know Logistcguy also had a dead on arrival. But the breeder was very good and sent him a replacement brother, and some other brothers as well, I think he paid for the extra brothers mind. But his second shipment worked our fine, and he was really pleased, so try not to lose heart, the packaging all looks ok maybe it was stress. The only thing I would say maybe more air in the bag would have been better, but I have never shipped/received a fish like that so don't know what is good or bad.


----------



## kevonnn

My female will be on old now...for how long, I don't know.

I sent a message to the seller/breeder. The waiting begins...again...


----------



## beautiful Betta

Is your female with the transshipper in your area, or still in Thailand?


----------



## kevonnn

with the transshipper

She received both on Monday, but she is in Colorado. According to her, the female appears to be fine.


----------



## beautiful Betta

Will she take her out of her water and bag and hold her properly in a tank for you?


----------



## kevonnn

I would think so, but better safe than sorry...sorrier. I'll ask about it.


----------



## beautiful Betta

I would, so that you know where you stand.


----------



## beautiful Betta

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1395530424


----------



## Hallyx

beautiful Betta said:


> Will she take her out of her water and bag and hold her properly in a tank for you?


Linda always does that. She's very conscientious.


----------



## beautiful Betta

That's good, from what I can gather from what I have been reading about the transhipping process in the UK it seems the transhippers there send them straight on without even unpacking them, but I guess it might be a little different in that the UK is a lot smaller than the states.


----------



## JDragon

My condolences on your boy, kevonnn. Glad you didn't receive him and have to see him suffer or just belly up one morning...


----------



## kevonnn

The seller Farmfish66 (aka Bettagenetic) is awesome. I will be getting this guy as a replacement. I still feel bad for the other fishy though.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1395681002


----------



## Araielle

I got my shipment today! One of them was dead & one was missing. I'm hoping they can track down where the missing one went. )= The other girls are doing great, though! They're so cute heh.

I bet you'll never guess what I'm going to name her... XD


----------



## Araielle

Oops..I wish it would have only gotten the fish pic. >_> Sorry!


----------



## Artemis

Pretty girl. She looks nice and eggy too.


----------



## kevonnn

Araielle said:


> I got my shipment today! One of them was dead & one was missing. I'm hoping they can track down where the missing one went. )= The other girls are doing great, though! They're so cute heh.
> 
> I bet you'll never guess what I'm going to name her... XD


Oh man that sucks. I guess I kinda feel your pain. :| Who did you ship with?

My replacement won't be shipped out till the 30th. :-( Let the waiting continue.

I'm guessing Pegley? ...or Transhipper.


----------



## Araielle

kevonnn said:


> Oh man that sucks. I guess I kinda feel your pain. :| Who did you ship with?
> 
> My replacement won't be shipped out till the 30th. :-( Let the waiting continue.
> 
> I'm guessing Pegley? ...or Transhipper.


I always have the breeders send the fish to Jesse in Miami. He's pretty good! I've not heard back from the breeder or from Jesse yet. I'm just hoping the breeder forgot to ship him this time around. I'd probably cry if somebody else got my pretty big ear fishy...lol.


----------



## Araielle

I actually don't even know if Jesse is a guy or a girl. XD Anyone know? I always feel bad after making a mistake like that.


----------



## beautiful Betta

I think that was the Transhipper JDagon used, she referred to Jesse has a he.


----------



## JDragon

As far as I know, it's a he... and they were too afraid to answer my calls... even turned off their phone.Even then he rarely answered my emails.
However, the payment paypal account was under Jesus something... spanish name. Jesse has lost any further business from me. He delayed my shipment for no reason and did not even change my boy's water. Maybe it was just a bad experience but i'm lucky all I got was a fin nipped boy... maybe i'm being too harsh..


----------



## kevonnn

Linda mentioned that she jars and feeds all guests. Communication has also been excellent! We sometimes go back in forth past 12am her time.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Linda's great. I'm going to be using her for my imports and she even told me if I ever need any cultures for my bettas she sells them all.


----------



## lilnaugrim

I also agree, Linda has been nothing less than stellar in all my communication and dealings with her! She's honestly my favorite since Jennifer left the business ^_^


----------



## kevonnn

Jennifer would have actually been local to me. That would have saved a lot on shipping if she allowed LPU. I'm not complaining though since my survivor is in good hands.


----------



## beautiful Betta

Araielle, sorry for your loss.

Kevonnn, glad to hear the breeder has been great, and you have picked a replacement.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1395471542

I really like the colour of this fish. The body just looks a bit thick for my tastes. Probably because I come from the wild side of things and prefer more slender bodies on plakats.


----------



## Araielle

JDragon said:


> As far as I know, it's a he... and they were too afraid to answer my calls... even turned off their phone.Even then he rarely answered my emails.
> However, the payment paypal account was under Jesus something... spanish name. Jesse has lost any further business from me. He delayed my shipment for no reason and did not even change my boy's water. Maybe it was just a bad experience but i'm lucky all I got was a fin nipped boy... maybe i'm being too harsh..


I had requested that my bags be changed for the first shipment which was only two fish. This time around I got an email after he shipped them telling me he ran out of bags, so they're in the same bag they came in and they should be fine. I wasn't too happy about it, but luckily only one fish died & I have no idea what happened to the other one. Still no word from any of them. Then again I only sent the email this morning..lol. I'll be patient.


----------



## kevonnn

LittleBettaFish said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1395471542
> 
> I really like the colour of this fish. The body just looks a bit thick for my tastes. Probably because I come from the wild side of things and prefer more slender bodies on plakats.


Can't tell if crazy long body or really short fins...


----------



## Artemis

I think it's short fins. I like his little mustache.


----------



## kevonnn

Sophisticated betta says, "good day sir."


----------



## lovee1795

A few of my finds for the day. If only.


----------



## DBanana

Looks like 1960 is trying to repost the fish I won in February (Hung isn't accepting shipments this month, next ship is April 7th!!!!!nasdfjaskl) 

Picture of the girl I won








Picture of 'new' auction.









Looking at the number of rays, how the rays 'squiggle' (she's far from perfect) and the dot pattern on her tail and I'm certain she's the same girl. =_=

Just sent them an email.


----------



## Betta Nut

heh yeah... The dots are a dead giveaway.. exactly the same. Hopefully just an honest mistake shuffling through pics of a similar fish.


----------



## beautiful Betta

I would agree DB, I have just been counting dots in tail, and the anal fin has the exact same shape, in fact it is pretty much a mirror image that fin.

What happens then if someone else buys her also?


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Pretty boy on eBay.










http://www.ebay.com/itm/221396915274?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## beautiful Betta

I like the colour on this boy although not sure if breeder could be hiding something as this is clearly the same side of the fish but has been flipped.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396054910


----------



## beautiful Betta

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396056136


----------



## Asteig86

http://m.ebay.com/itm/181357026877?nav=SEARCH

This guy is absolutely stunning. Not aquabid, but Ebay. Too bad I'm
Out of tanks.


----------



## lilnaugrim

beautiful Betta said:


> I like the colour on this boy although not sure if breeder could be hiding something as this is clearly the same side of the fish but has been flipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396054910


It hasn't been flipped. If you notice, the dorsal iridescence is different as well as the part of the caudal that overlaps the anal fin, in the first you can clearly see it while in the second it's a bit more difficult. Also the fish is tilted more in the second picture; not's not something any regular person could do in photoshop.


----------



## DBanana

They already took it down. 

Think it was just a matter of 'why is this fish still sitting here' error. It has been a [expletive] long time since I got her. =_=


----------



## kevonnn

I agree with Lil. That photo was not flipped. Look at the fish in relation to the water line. It would take some serious PS skills to pull that off in a clear medium like water.


----------



## Briz

lilnaugrim said:


> It hasn't been flipped. If you notice, the dorsal iridescence is different as well as the part of the caudal that overlaps the anal fin, in the first you can clearly see it while in the second it's a bit more difficult. Also the fish is tilted more in the second picture; not's not something any regular person could do in photoshop.


The 2nd photo is a not flipped from the 1st one... but it IS a flipped photo. We are viewing the same side of that betta, in two different pictures, but they have flipped one of them to make it look like we are seeing both sides. This is why the backgrounds are different between the two photos, and the difference in camera focus.


----------



## DBanana

I agree, not the same photo but the same side of the fish. Not just the scales, but the red line along where the anal fin joins the body. Those blood vessels are typically seen on one side of the body or the other, but not both.


----------



## lilnaugrim

You can always ask for more photos of the fish, otherwise just don't buy the fish if you're suspicious about something. May I ask why everyone has been so hung up on flipped or supposed flipped pictures for the last month?


----------



## FishyFishy89

beautiful Betta said:


> I like the colour on this boy although not sure if breeder could be hiding something as this is clearly the same side of the fish but has been flipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettashm1396054910 - oooo GOLD ooo DRAGON ooo PASTEL oo19Mar15 oooo - Ends: Fri Mar 28 2014 - 08:01:50 PM CDT


I'm sorry, this isn't flipped photos. The tail fins are clearly different.


----------



## DBanana

lilnaugrimm, I personally want to see both sides of the fish because I want to see the whole thing I'm going to pay for. The odds are slim of actual problems but what if's are not a great thing to run into. 

Fishyfishy89 I don't think the tails are different, I think the tail is at a different angle in each pic and the light reflecting off of it is different. That's why I try to look at things like (in my girls' case) dots or veins. Those are unlikely to change drastically in different light exposures.


----------



## DBanana

Anyone sees any more golden big ears (except for the ones by Interbettas, I check them frequently) let me know.


----------



## DBanana

Damn, I do love cellophanes...









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1395614606









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1395614670


----------



## beautiful Betta

The markings around the eye's are also exactly the same, as well as the black line around the mouth that links up to the eye is the same. The small holes in the dragon scale around the face are in exactly the same place. The pattern spaces against the bottom fin are also exactly the same.

As to reason for being against it, you don't know what is on the other side. It could have scales missing it could have badly formed scales that side. It could have some different coloured patches of scales. It could be badly damaged from breeding. There may be nothing wrong at all, just the breeder couldn't get a decent shot. But I wouldn't list it here without pointing that out, just in case someone decided to buy it without realizing it.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Okay then. I just went to photoshop. I selected the fish and changed the lighting to be similar to the fish next to him. It is obviously a different side of the fish. Even IF the lighting was different. You'd see the background being different, not just the fish.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I get it, I understand WHY it is necessary to see both sides of the fish. But this is obviously different sides of the fish.

You claim lighting is different, I played with the lighting, the fish still don't look 100% the same. Believe it or not, there are individuals out there that are nearly symmetrical.


----------



## kevonnn

FishyFishy89 said:


> Okay then. I just went to photoshop. I selected the fish and changed the lighting to be similar to the fish next to him. It is obviously a different side of the fish. Even IF the lighting was different. You'd see the background being different, not just the fish.


It's the same side of the same fish. They took two pictures at once, and flipped one of them. They are not photoshopped and no other form of black magic was done.



FishyFishy89 said:


> I get it, I understand WHY it is necessary to see both sides of the fish. But this is obviously different sides of the fish.
> 
> You claim lighting is different, I played with the lighting, the fish still don't look 100% the same. Believe it or not, there are individuals out there that are nearly symmetrical.


You can clearly see that it is the same side.


----------



## FishyFishy89

You obviously don't get what I just did. I edited the lighting to be similar of the fish next to it. And it STILL didn't even remotely come close to being the same.


----------



## kevonnn

dictate this...
IT's two pictures taken back to back...probably with a second between shots. He is leaned more one way as well as pointing down in the second picture.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I've said before, believe it or not, there are individuals that are nearly symmetrical. They're rare, but they're out there.

Either way, it is pointless to keep this going since you don't see what I am trying to show.


----------



## beautiful Betta

I didn't mean to start a full out war, perhaps someone who is a member on AB could ask the breeder for some more pictures. I am still convinced it is the same side though. If you look at the pattern under the eye to the bottom of face, it is exactly same.


----------



## FishyFishy89

If someone gets more pictures and it shows that it is the same side, then I will apologize. But I am not convinced that it is the same side. Different lighting doesn't make a tail fin that obviously different. Nor does it only change the fish and not the background.


----------



## preternaturalism

FishyFishy89 said:


> I get it, I understand WHY it is necessary to see both sides of the fish. But this is obviously different sides of the fish.
> 
> You claim lighting is different, I played with the lighting, the fish still don't look 100% the same. Believe it or not, there are individuals out there that are nearly symmetrical.


It is the same side. The scale patterning is _exactly _the same, both the dorsal and the anal fin are on the same side of the caudal, and the other fish in the background is moved very, very slightly from where he used to be (because the picture was taken a second before or after) and surprise surprise, flipped as well. I'm not sure what you think is different about the tail? Or why you think it wasn't photoshopped - _non_-edited photos are a rare species on Aquabid, not the other way around.

Sellers very often show only one side of a dragon or big ear because they have scaling over one eye or badly asymmetrical fins.


----------



## FishyFishy89

You don't know the exact position the fish behind him was in. You can't even see what position he is in!


----------



## Briz

I was going to point out the exact same things as *preternaturalism* there... at this point we should probably drop it or hound at the seller to prove who is right. 

Fishyfishy: We can't see much of the background betta from the first pic, but we can see that it is flaring with black gills... just like the second picture. Seems to support our suspicion.


----------



## preternaturalism

FishyFishy89 said:


> You don't know the exact position the fish behind him was in. You can't even see what position he is in!


Are you the seller or something? I can see exactly what position he was in - his head was on the side of the main betta's both times. Scaling is _never _identical on both sides of a betta.

Go check out the rest of this seller's pics. They do this _all _the time.


----------



## Briz

preternaturalism said:


> Go check out the rest of this seller's pics. They do this _all _the time.


First betta I picked at random from that list - YUP lol.


----------



## kevonnn

Holy crap, that's who I got my fish from...errr almost got my fish from. He seems to be a really cool guy though. If you email him, he will reply quickly. I got videos when I asked for various pictures.


----------



## FishyFishy89

preternaturalism said:


> Are you the seller or something? I can see exactly what position he was in - his head was on the side of the main betta's both times. Scaling is _never _identical on both sides of a betta.
> 
> Go check out the rest of this seller's pics. They do this _all _the time.


LOL
I have almost no breeding experience.
And no, you cannot see the EXACT position the background betta was in. 

Please, get a grip. Unless someone provides me with more images of this particular betta, I won't be discussing this topic any further.


----------



## DBanana

Personally I know it's a lot easier to capture one side of the fish than the other, in that the 'right handed' fish will show it's left side to the camera a lot more as it leans to flare towards the right. Same for 'left handed' fish. I would suspect that's probably why any breeder would tend to flip a picture, though I know there are a few people trying to hide stuff. More like 'I can't #@#[email protected] get the other side' *takes another flaring pic and flips*

That said...is it sad that I only need to browse the 'new' tagged stuff in the HM section of Aquabid? :roll: Gone through it so often


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

If that's sad then I'm especially sad. I have a bookmarks folder set to show the new fish in each category. One click and it opens all 6 tabs for me >.<


----------



## DBanana

That....that's BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## kevonnn

SorcerersApprentice said:


> If that's sad then I'm especially sad. I have a bookmarks folder set to show the new fish in each category. One click and it opens all 6 tabs for me >.<


If only I could "like" your post.


----------



## preternaturalism

FishyFishy89 said:


> LOL
> I have almost no breeding experience.


This would also explain it. 

I'm not saying that seller's being deliberately deceptive, but that's definitely the same side of the fish. And yes, I can peg exactly where the background fish is in both images. You can see the dorsal and the beard in the first picture, and the whole head plus most of the body in the second. That is plenty, unless you think the fish is two-headed or something (in which case I want it).

That bookmarking idea is brilliant!


----------



## FishyFishy89

It explains nothing. Drop it.


----------



## kevonnn

It's a million to one. Just saying. Dropping now.


----------



## preternaturalism

kevonnn said:


> It's a million to one. Just saying. Dropping now.


Same here. -shrug-


----------



## DBanana

So ....how 'bout them fish! I need a 10g or two more 5g tanks to make enough room for the boys I ordered. Until I get that set up I've got a 'barracks' for them to room in temporarily.


----------



## beautiful Betta

I am always checking out AB too, it's quite sad really I cant even buy any at the moment. lol.


----------



## DBanana

I keep saying no more but then I see one that would be totally sweet for my dream-line and....I'm gone.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

There's nothing wrong with windowshopping! You can always live vicariously through pictures imagining what it would be like to own them


----------



## beautiful Betta

You should see my desktop I copy and save pictures that are big enough and are of a good quality to my PC so I can then crop and save them in my screensaver display, I currently have around 6 different pictures that change hourly on my desktop/screensaver. There are loads more too, but those images couldn't be cropped well due to shape or picture quality so they don't fit the screen nicely (wide screen laptop) so they get scrapped as part of the desktop display. lol.


----------



## DBanana

Anyone else think that Aquastar71's fish up for bid right now are a far cry below the usual standard?


----------



## kevonnn

Which one?


----------



## DBanana

All of them.

Normally the fish are really good, but these guys are either lacking good fins or clean, distinct colours. I feel like this is the Bottom of the Barrel offering.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

I haven't been impressed with Aquastar's fish lately. Banleang, on the other hand…


----------



## kevonnn

The "Halloween" looks gorgeous and actually isn't deformed. Most AB fish are jacked up in some way or the other. They have pretty fins and three humps on their back or something crazy. Aside from _some_ of the finnage, I dislike many of the posted pics in this thread. That was probably a slight exaggeration, but you get my point.


----------



## beautiful Betta

I know what you mean, some fish may have beautiful colour, but their shape is less desirable, like the gold one that caused all the fuss, I loved his colour, but his shape was a little on the bumpy side, but I still really loved his colour, so I posted him. I just cant help to think poor guy he cant help it, like people come in all different shapes and sizes. lol.


----------



## DBanana

kevonnn said:


> The "Halloween" looks gorgeous and actually isn't deformed. Most AB fish are jacked up in some way or the other. They have pretty fins and three humps on their back or something crazy. Aside from _some_ of the finnage, I dislike many of the posted pics in this thread. That was probably a slight exaggeration, but you get my point.


No duh, it's a site to sell fish. If people offered their hold-backs for sale they wouldn't be hold-backs. I think the majority of people taking part in this thread can identify the issues each fish has and yet still recognize why the person who posted the fish likes the strength of the fish enough to consider them anyway.


----------



## beautiful Betta

Lately I haven't seen a awful lot in the HM plakat listing, however I found this boy today.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1396101134


----------



## DBanana

Nice colours. If he wasn't a PK I'd snap him up, lol.


----------



## beautiful Betta

There is also this boy that is aqua star. None of their others appeal to me.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1395596406


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Love the colors on this guy, but is it just me or does his body where it meets his caudal fin look weird?










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1395853410


----------



## kevonnn

Looks like someone squeezed the flesh out with their fingers.


----------



## beautiful Betta

Yea it is also the same side of the fish been flipped, look at the tips on the ventral fins, small white tip at the front on both pics


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Flipping aside, I'm just wondering what would make the betta's rear look like that.


----------



## beautiful Betta

It's maybe the light, or he has a deformity and he actually has quite a kink in his body, maybe why it is flipped, might even be more obvious from the other side.


----------



## DBanana

He's sold by the same breeder I got B from, and they've always been very forth-coming.


----------



## lilnaugrim

That's part of having a "weak" peduncle if I'm not mistaken, a sort of deformity like shorter bodies, lumpy toplines and double tails is all. So while he'd make a great pet, bad for breeders though.


----------



## BettaStarter24

I love this guy if I had the space and the money I would buy him in a heartbeat, blue marble butterfly OHM male. 

View attachment 322634


----------



## sstacy19

lovee1795 said:


> A few of my finds for the day. If only.


 I can't find the top fish. Do you have a link? Or know who the seller is? Thanks


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

That was Banleang's, but it looks like all of his auctions have ended now.


----------



## DBanana

SorcerersApprentice said:


> Love the colors on this guy, but is it just me or does his body where it meets his caudal fin look weird?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1395853410


This is another pic she sent me.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

That one looks better but still a bit bulgy. Weird.


----------



## Sabina88

sstacy19 said:


> I can't find the top fish. Do you have a link? Or know who the seller is? Thanks


I love the first one


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Cutie










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396313060


----------



## kevonnn

Sorcerer, she calling out to you, "Take me home!"


----------



## DBanana

You've got 5 minutes, then I go after her. ¬_¬


----------



## kevonnn

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396236604

I want!


----------



## Araielle

kevonnn said:


> I want!


Wow! That is a beautiful fish.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

All yours, DB. The last thing I need is to start justifying why I need a sorority


----------



## DBanana

But you do!


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Hahah, no! I've just set up a 20-gallon high with some plants I bought from Peachii. It looks great but I was thinking of doing some kind of community tank.

Not to say a sorority couldn't be considered a community...


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Orange isn't really my color but this guy is pretty impressive too. 










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1395891083


----------



## beautiful Betta

I know what you mean, I have never been a fan of orange, I have always thought of them as red's that didn't get the depth of colour to actually be red. But for some reason I love orange dragons more than the red dragons, it don't make sense, lol. That boy is pretty nice for a orange, lol.

Oh my other reasoning is, if I want a orange fish, I may as well get a goldfish, and it would be easier to keep, lol


----------



## DBanana

Hey hey hey, my 20g long planted tank is a community sorority. >:\


----------



## Araielle

<3


----------



## DBanana

Wow.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

I should get that guy for my husband. Living in Chicago he's a total Bears fan.


----------



## Ghostie

I've stalked this thread for weeks before finally deciding to join. I also stalk aquabid


----------



## Tree

Ghostie said:


> I've stalked this thread for weeks before finally deciding to join. I also stalk aquabid



Hahaha beware it will get you addicted. if you aren't already. XD

I love this boy!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Wow all these beautiful fish >_< its been awhile since iv'e been on this site cause of work and stuff but since i came back to aqua bid... i never left it actually i stalk it all the time.. Well... I fount this beautiful male crowntail, idk but I'm into crowntails for some reason now i guess theres some fish type everyone gets stuck into.. to bad this guy has a bid already i don't wanna start a war 

heres the link some how i don't know how my laptop aint working right now sorry guys  

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1395887564


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

He is pretty!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Ikr!!!


----------



## DBanana

Tree said:


> Hahaha beware it will get you addicted. if you aren't already. XD
> 
> I love this boy!



Link please


----------



## Tree

DBanana said:


> Link please



I couldn't find the betta on the site anymore but I know the bid was almost over. =( I'll keep looking though. 

here is another one that has a lighter blue color though: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396166188


----------



## DBanana

Booooo


----------



## Araielle

He almost reminds me of the one I bought that got lost.










Luckily, I got in touch with Linda Olson & she confirmed that she has him.  
I'm excited to get him. ^_^


----------



## DBanana

What was the breeder name? I will email them.


----------



## Ghostie

I'm a fan of darker colors


----------



## DBanana

I'm caught by vibrant shades, or clean fin lines.


----------



## kevonnn

body shape and fin flow here with red as the primary color of interest


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

I used to think I had a favorite but it's always changing. If their form is decent and they're a pretty fish - I'm interested!


----------



## Goodbettabest

I'm not a breeder so form is not quite so important to me. It's all about the colour for me - the more unusual the better.


----------



## beautiful Betta

Generally I like striking colour contrasts, but am a fan of gold's I have no particular tail type. but I do prefer a smooth shape, and tidy fins. and of course clear eyes.


----------



## DBanana

Went ahead and got him to pair up with my MG girl










At least 50% of any proceeds from fry sales are going to the IBC Canadian chapter to help raise funds for a show up here.


----------



## beautiful Betta

congrats on your new boy DB


----------



## Araielle

Yea! Grats!  I can't wait to see what the fry look like all grown up already. XD He is really pretty, though!


----------



## BettaStarter24

View attachment 323833


He's gorgeous


----------



## daniella3d

I bought that fish and the seller refunded my money saying the fish was dead. It was not even shipped yet. 



beautiful Betta said:


> I thought this was quite a nice looking boy in the veil tail section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1393579606


----------



## beautiful Betta

That was ages ago. That must be so frustrating waiting all that time to find he hadn't even been posted.


----------



## DBanana

Aquastar71 has some new ones up. I like









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396008516









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396008581









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396008588









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396008590









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396008929


----------



## beautiful Betta

I love that Black gold and the Red and Gold they stunning fish.


----------



## JDragon

Dang. Was looking at that girl. Need a MG female... Too bad I couldn't get some of Db's spawn. >.<


----------



## DBanana

I do have a fish problem.


----------



## DBanana

I think I'm pretty much past the point of pretense here? I have a fish problem and I'm not afraid to buy it?


----------



## kevonnn

You mean "admit it". (haha I know)


----------



## DBanana

I really am going to have to smuggle a fishtank in here.


----------



## kevonnn

Here's what you do. Get some vases and put plant pictures on the outside of one half of them. Your "plant" addiction will begin.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Smuggling is definitely the way to go. A tank at a time, and then if your husband asks, feign innocence and go, "Oh, that tank? It's been here for ages!" Act flabbergasted when he disagrees. 

It usually works for me.


----------



## Tree

kevonnn said:


> Here's what you do. Get some vases and put plant pictures on the outside of one half of them. Your "plant" addiction will begin.



Boy do you have that right! After four NPTs all I have been doing is buying plants. XD but at least it's plants instead of bettas. =P


----------



## DBanana

I should quantify, 'ANOTHER' fishtank in here.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Not quite sure what's going on here but this guy's bid is up to 4999.00!










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettas&1396332660


----------



## DBanana

I've already been banned from buying more plants. It helps that a lot of mine are propagating but yheah....


----------



## DBanana

SorcerersApprentice said:


> Not quite sure what's going on here but this guy's bid is up to 4999.00!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettas&1396332660


Damn. That's a pretty fish but DAMN.


----------



## Tree

God I hope that is an error. =O Looks like Bouyaj bid twice? one 101.00 and another 4999.00...


----------



## beautiful Betta

Aquastar have some more up. these were the two I liked.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396036203








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396036200


----------



## Artemis

:blink: The seller has a female too. 








Not as black though. Still pretty. I wonder how much she'll go for?


----------



## LittleBettaFish

The seller says that they came from deep in the jungle, but they look nothing like pure mahachaiensis to me, and I think the IBC wild betta FB page said the same thing.


----------



## daniella3d

somebody bidding near 5000$ and with 0 feedback to date...sounds fishy, espeically that the fish has nothing special.

Even if it would be a typing mistake, that means that somebody actually bumped him up to that amount, because you can bid 5000$ on a fish but unless somebody big more than you we won't see the total amount, so very very unlikely that 2 persons bid that much on that fish. This must be arranged maybe?



LittleBettaFish said:


> The seller says that they came from deep in the jungle, but they look nothing like pure mahachaiensis to me, and I think the IBC wild betta FB page said the same thing.


----------



## DBanana

Meanwhile back in reality town...


----------



## Artemis

I don't trust that it's pure. And perhaps they have a grudge against the seller. 

On the bright side...Banleangbettas has some really pretty fish when I checked again.

This one has a great caudal and decent overall finnage but the purple irid is pretty high.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396218532

And I love this guy's color but the scales right at the base of the caudal are circle looking. 









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396217612

And I adore this boy! Top line is a bit off but his color is insane. I like the short fins. I can be quite biased on occasion 









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396216878

So many pretty fish.


----------



## Araielle

I saw that last boy & another very similar to him. I was thinking about getting one of them, but I'd like to make sure I get my missing fish here before I go getting all ahead of myself. I agree with you, though. The color looks amazing. I was thinking that the picture looks a tad altered.


----------



## DBanana

I'm tempted to start a red-black-gold line for all the China-towns around here, but then I get the stink-eye from hub and I go 'okay, no new year dragons...'


----------



## Araielle

DBanana said:


> I'm tempted to start a red-black-gold line for all the China-towns around here, but then I get the stink-eye from hub and I go 'okay, no new year dragons...'


When you eventually do anyways, I want a baby!


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Araielle said:


> When you eventually do anyways, I want a baby!


Araielle's got your number, lol!

Put me on the fry list, too >.>


----------



## kevonnn

DBanana said:


> I'm tempted to start a red-black-gold line for all the China-towns around here, but then I get the stink-eye from hub and I go 'okay, no new year dragons...'


This sin't an AB post, but from a seller.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eb7lUubkIkk&feature=youtu.be

Should I? pure black female HM


Edit:

This is my replacement male from AB. My female is a super red.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=JoVyW48lQDE


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Pretty. Almost has a wild look to him.










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1396575499


----------



## kevonnn

Her* :-D

Oh you were talking about him! He does look a little different.


----------



## DBanana

Araielle said:


> When you eventually do anyways, I want a baby!


You don't throw a frog in boiling water. You warm it up slowly.


----------



## Araielle

DBanana said:


> You don't throw a frog in boiling water. You warm it up slowly.


I said eventually. XD


----------



## DBanana

Outbid, dammit transit


----------



## thelaserluke

My aquabid stalking is always spent looking for white males.


----------



## Hallyx

You don't warm frogs quickly or slowly. You don't warm frogs at all!


----------



## DBanana

Ohhh white ct


----------



## thelaserluke

DBanana said:


> Ohhh white ct


Exactly!! Right!! I love white bettas!!


----------



## beautiful Betta

Is it just me, or because he is white but he looks Big Ear to me too.


----------



## thelaserluke

I think he actually is an elephant ear


----------



## beautiful Betta

not massive ones, but what I would call nice, still bigger than normal, but not big enough to be a burden to the fish


----------



## Artemis

A fish perfect for the end of winter (extreme branching, probably has more genetic issues, etc.) but he looks like a snowflake. 








By Smilebetta if anyone's interested.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

He does kinda, doesn't he? Snowflake would be the perfect name.


----------



## thelaserluke

Oh my Zeus.. That betta is freaking gorgeous.


----------



## DBanana

Despite the extreme branching his tail isn't that big and doesn't look like it's too heavy. I like the look in this case, though normally I'm like 'Jebus, that's too heavy'


----------



## JDragon

Oh boy. :roll: hubby saw that boy and is now itching for a white female. :lol:


----------



## Artemis

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396282201 Mr. Snowflake is here but be warned buy now is $60, bidding starts at $50. 

And sorry JDragon but.....








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396282238


----------



## beautiful Betta

Snowflake is so pretty looking, I wouldn't think he would have any more genetic flaws than any other betta. Probably make as healthy a pet as any other, with a really unique and beautiful looking tail. Might not be the best fish to breed from, unless you wanted a line with that strong feathering.


----------



## Ghostie

interesting


----------



## MattsBettas

Typically bettas with that level of branching quickly lead to X factors (awful scaling, slow growing, weak, ugly fish) when bred... That's the problem behind their genes.

Pretty fish but I would consider it inhumane to breed one knowing full well you could easily bring unhealthy animals into the world at a much higher incidence then with a pair with good genes.


----------



## Artemis

True. You'd end up needing to cull a lot if you only let the pretty ones live.


----------



## beautiful Betta

I love the colours on this boy. Reminds me of Christmas.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396689255


----------



## JDragon

Artemis said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396282201 Mr. Snowflake is here but be warned buy now is $60, bidding starts at $50.
> 
> And sorry JDragon but.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396282238


Think those EEs would make it hard for her to handle herself in a sorority? That's the one we were looking at... but i'll probably wait until I can get a nice MG girl to breed my boy to save on shipping...


----------



## daniella3d

*So beautiful!*

That fish is insanely beautiful! One of my favorite and from my favorite seller. Too bad I already have more than I can handle...










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396137868


----------



## DBanana

Going to be honest, that anal fin grosses me out.


----------



## FishyFishy89

DBanana said:


> Going to be honest, that anal fin grosses me out.


My exact thought. I don't like anal fins that are longer than their tails.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## daniella3d

each his own, I love it!


----------



## Artemis

Ya, too long for me. The closer to even the better. It looks like he has a veil tail instead of a halfmoon anal fin IMO.


----------



## DBanana

daniella3d said:


> each his own, I love it!


I do love his colours on his fin and body. Very clean and vibrant. If his anal fin was shorter I'd bid on him until I was homeless.


----------



## daniella3d

Why does people dislike long anal fin? is it because it is different from the show standard or because they really dislike it? 
if the breed standard would say that for a show better the anal fin would need to be that long, would people like it or would they still dislike it?

I do not plan on breeding but I like how his anal fin remind me of a veil, very fluid. I don't like short anal fin so much because it look rigid and stiff.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I dislike long anal fins because it makes the fish look unbalanced.


----------



## DBanana

I don't like it because it looks out of place with the other fins, and also because I imagine it is heavy for the fish and it would drag and catch on things.


----------



## DBanana

This guy is going to need a lot of TLC.


----------



## kevonnn

Long anal fins completely disrupt the flow from the tail. I don't give a crap about show standards. I just don't like it.


----------



## beautiful Betta

DB that boy is just horrible looking, why on earth are they trying to breed these short bodies.


----------



## Artemis

Because the short body paired with the panda thing that boy has going on makes him adorably pitiful. I'm not going to lie, I kinda like it but not enough to buy it for more than $10 total. The peduncle looks weird although he looks like he'd have quite the mugshot. 

Long anal's look uneven to me. And heavy, big, and bulky. I already would prefer an HMPK to a regular HM. The long anal just looks odd.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I wonder if that is some kind of 'x-factor' fish? I doubt that kind of deformity was intentionally bred. It's a shame really, as it is otherwise a nice looking fish.


----------



## Artemis

Idk. Maybe. It does have feathering on it's tail but look at the bottom portion and it grows out odd and is folding over and up. The dorsal is nice though.


----------



## beautiful Betta

I like this boy, I love that he has small looking fins but I think still good form. Provided his fins didn't grow too much more, he would get around a pet tank not too bad. I think:roll:








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396723349


----------



## beautiful Betta

I love the clean vibrant colour on this boy.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1396710776


----------



## BlueLacee

They are all so beautiufl... Off to aqua bid.

I hate when they breed short bodies. It's just wrong


----------



## lilnaugrim

BlueLacee said:


> They are all so beautiufl... Off to aqua bid.
> 
> I hate when they breed short bodies. It's just wrong


Well, it's not always intended to breed short bodies but sometimes it just happens! I agree that they should try to aim away from short bodies but that's not a guarantee that the breeder will get all longer bodies! Genetics are funny that way.


----------



## BlueLacee

Hm
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396216697
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396217437
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396217965
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396219803


----------



## BlueLacee

lilnaugrim said:


> Well, it's not always intended to breed short bodies but sometimes it just happens! I agree that they should try to aim away from short bodies but that's not a guarantee that the breeder will get all longer bodies! Genetics are funny that way.


I know, I ment actively breeding FOR the short body


----------



## FishyWater2525

OMG:shock:! What I would do for this Betta if only I had the money......
(I don't know how to post a link )


----------



## Artemis

This boy has a anal fin that's a tad too long for my taste, but the spread is insane and he doesn't even look fully flared. If a breeder is keeping the best fish, what does their breeding stock look like? 









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396613905


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Some of Karen's beauties. Drool!









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396718149









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396645219


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

> We are getting a monster shipment tomorrow . . 804 fish coming in from Bangkok + 10 bags of shrimp, and in addition we are getting in a separate shipment of 121 fish from Jakarta, Indonesia. This is more than twice the usual number, and I have helpers recruited to assist, and keep everything on schedule. Please understand if I do not answer emails immediately for a few hours Monday - Tuesday . . If you absolutely HAVE to reach me, then you might want to call . . 720-999-1261
> We do have a FaceBook site called Bronco Betta. If you are not yet a member, please consider this an invitation to join. We have great interviews with betta celebrities all over the world . . and. . . I will be posting Shipment information to keep people updated on our progress here. . . .Linda Olson


Poor Linda!


----------



## kevonnn

Ya...I wonder if I will get some kind of priority since I had a DbeforeA case.


----------



## DBanana

Haha, oh Linda. I'd take a few off of her hands.


----------



## amphirion

poor form, but super unique pattern! i would get her, but i'd probably just breed her once into my line to get the pattern in there.









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1396476039


----------



## Islandgaliam

After joining this site, I am now purchasing another 5 gallon tank so I can Aquabid  I found a spare outlet and will now have to re-arrange the house - lol....may have to move to accommodate my new addiction!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Islandgaliam said:


> After joining this site, I am now purchasing another 5 gallon tank so I can Aquabid  I found a spare outlet and will now have to re-arrange the house - lol....may have to move to accommodate my new addiction!


hehe, welcome to the addiction! Soon you'll be using the floors for tanks too!! Been there, done that! haha


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Floors are totally an acceptable location! >.>


----------



## Artemis

Long as you don't trip over them at night.


----------



## nclnchls

SorcerersApprentice said:


> Some of Karen's beauties. Drool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396718149
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396645219


I was just about to post these! If I could I'd snap them up in a heartbeat. So beautiful.


----------



## MattsBettas

Ugh I want Karen's genes in my fishroom so bad.


----------



## DBanana

My fingers slipped.


----------



## DBanana

Oh he's tempting










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396984379


----------



## DBanana

so is he









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396983982


----------



## MattsBettas

DBanana said:


> Oh he's tempting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396984379


Buy him and breed him to a nice little blue and yellow girl and send the babies to me, please. 

Seriously though, he's gorgeous.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

He is lovely! Buy 'n breed!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

This male HMPK is such a wild colour. I really like this seller's marble HMPKs.


----------



## MattsBettas

If he wasn't spoonheaded his body would be perfect for my tastes. I like long but still kinda thick bodies in HMPKs.

Awesome color too.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Yeah I don't like his topline. I do like the colour though.


----------



## DBanana

You buy him, I'm already at 13 fish.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Even numbers are better


----------



## beautiful Betta

I think this boy is a bit different in his colouring, for those with more subtle tastes.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396980126


----------



## DBanana

beautiful Betta said:


> I think this boy is a bit different in his colouring, for those with more subtle tastes.
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396980126


Not all of us can be subtle.


----------



## Islandgaliam

*My Dream Baby*

Gotta find one like this...think he will have BioOrb....


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

So patriotic.









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1396983833

Love the pattern.









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396980308

And his.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396980407


----------



## Islandgaliam

*or this one....*


----------



## MattsBettas

DBanana said:


> You buy him, I'm already at 13 fish.


Pshhhh, then what's one more?


----------



## DBanana

MattsBettas said:


> Pshhhh, then what's one more?


A divorce. :roll:


----------



## amphirion

well that escalated quickly....:lol:


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

mattsbettas said:


> pshhhh, then what's one more?


+1



dbanana said:


> a divorce. :roll:


+1



amphirion said:


> well that escalated quickly....:lol:


+1


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Oh DBanana... >.>









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1397007708


----------



## DBanana

I'm still coasting on the 'got a job' high. It's been three weeks so that's going to end just about the time the fish come in. I gotta save what little I have left for that.


----------



## DBanana

SorcerersApprentice said:


> Oh DBanana... >.>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1397007708


[email protected]%^$%F)%(#%


----------



## DBanana

NOW I'm done


----------



## DBanana

I despise you all


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

DBanana said:


> NOW I'm done


Just sneak him in. Hopefully your husband can't tell one gold betta from another.

If he can, I'm afraid I don't know of any good divorce lawyers up there


----------



## DBanana

I'll just move in with one of you lot. Hope you don't mind a 4 year old and two cats too.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

You'd be right at home in our zoo. No children but enough animals to start charging admission


----------



## DBanana

Well I'm afraid I don't travel without the assistant.


----------



## amphirion

now here's something you dont see everyday...
bicolored butterflies with alternations....

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396980308









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396980407









good God, somebody please get a pair and work with this!

I just realized this was a repost. Sorry!


----------



## DBanana

NO.


----------



## Tree

DBanana said:


> [email protected]%^$%F)%(#%




Hahaha lucky for you the bid was over. XD


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Over because she bought it out >.> LOL


----------



## amphirion

Tree said:


> Hahaha lucky for you the bid was over. XD


What do you mean? It's closed because she used the buy it now option.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

amphirion said:


> now here's something you dont see everyday...
> bicolored butterflies with alternations....
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396980308
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396980407
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good God, somebody please get a pair and work with this!
> 
> I just realized this was a repost. Sorry!


A worthy repost, imo. I like the color of the second guy more but he's a bit more spoon-headed. The first guy's dorsal looks a bit wonky.


----------



## amphirion

DBanana said:


> NO.


I. Am. Dying.


Hahahahahahahahahhahahahahaha


----------



## DBanana

Yes, yes, laugh at my pain now. When my fry rule Aquabid I will laugh at yours!


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Don't we get a collaborator's discount?


----------



## DBanana

Yes, my husband says it's a swift kick in the pants.


----------



## merrycat

I really like the color on this boy - like a tangerine. What is that weird red line running down his side, though?

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396688188


----------



## DBanana

Blood vessel. Got it in a lot of cellophan-y fish.


----------



## Tree

SorcerersApprentice said:


> Over because she bought it out >.> LOL




oh. BUAHAHAHAHAHA! XD I just saw that now. oh boy.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

That's part of my preference for dragonscales. The veins/vessels really squick me out for some reason.


----------



## Tree

Oh man I love his colors: 








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396423225

Or THIS One!









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396469404


----------



## merrycat

DBanana said:


> Blood vessel. Got it in a lot of cellophan-y fish.





SorcerersApprentice said:


> That's part of my preference for dragonscales. The veins/vessels really squick me out for some reason.



We had glass catfish growing up. You could see the bones, but the veins just sort of disappeared. It's kind of creepy to actually see it like that lol

I just found another boy whose colors make me smile:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396657235










Doesn't he look like little sunbeam?


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Lemondrop


----------



## BlueLacee

Wow, they are too besutiful to be true. I want.


----------



## kevonnn

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396563065

Blood and Black :twisted:

...ya that's how I see deeper reds.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

kevonnn said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396563065
> 
> Blood and Black :twisted:
> 
> ...ya that's how I see deeper reds.


He's beautiful.


----------



## DBanana

Apparently someone on the Bronco Connection group on Facebook went to hit Buy It Now on the gold boy only to find that I'd snapped it up. 

It's dangerous to wait. Better to act quickly on Aquabid.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Lol, very true!


----------



## BlueLacee

wow, he is a beauty. Great, now im distracted and off the AquaBid instead of working on my English essay. oops


----------



## BlueLacee

Oh my, betta_hero just posted some new HMPK
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1396475908
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1396476105
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1396476358
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1396476363
and some others
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1396480243
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1396480486

I just realized im on my computer and can copy and past pics


----------



## BlueLacee

GAA!!!! my computers having troubles and wont copy and paste, stupid school internet 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1396503015 I love this one, right down to the mushatsh
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1396543808 the eyes are weird, is he blind?


----------



## missavgp

BlueLacee said:


> GAA!!!! my computers having troubles and wont copy and paste, stupid school internet
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1396503015 I love this one, right down to the mushatsh
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1396543808 the eyes are weird, is he blind?


I'm pretty sure he is. I had a male like that and he could only eat if I dropped the food right in front of his face. It was a pretty sad existence for him


----------



## BlueLacee

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1396838100 he is one of the only ones who are not that strange white red/pruple


----------



## kevonnn

BlueLacee said:


> GAA!!!! my computers having troubles and wont copy and paste, stupid school internet
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1396503015 I love this one, right down to the mushatsh
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1396543808 the eyes are weird, is he blind?





missavgp said:


> I'm pretty sure he is. I had a male like that and he could only eat if I dropped the food right in front of his face. It was a pretty sad existence for him


Ya is has "dragon" or "diamond" eye. Poor thing. :|


----------



## Artemis

I do believe our 5,000 dollar fish is back up, except this one wasn't collected in the jungle XD
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettas&1397028620


----------



## LittleBettaFish

That is not surprising in the least. 

Not even the rarest wild bettas command more than a few hundred dollars and I can't see a fancy hitting that mark either.


----------



## beautiful Betta

This wold be my type of colouring if I were looking to buy.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396639909


----------



## beautiful Betta

Here's another I like.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1397086421


----------



## beautiful Betta

didn't realize it would post all the rest, only wanted the pics.


----------



## JDragon

*My New MG Female*

... :-D
All mine.
Gonna have to get learning about spawns!

Also bidding on a female for my husband... but I wont post her up until I win her. :twisted:


----------



## beautiful Betta

Congrats on your bid JD.


----------



## JDragon

Haha... I actually bit the bullet and did a Buy It Now. Just waiting for Linda and the seller to respond.


----------



## beautiful Betta

I think I would end up doing that provided buy it know was available. I have noticed on some fish, that they have actually gone higher than the original buy it now price, and I bet it is then when the first bidder thinks to themselves should have done buy it now. lol That's assuming they are still trying to get the fish.


----------



## JDragon

beautiful Betta said:


> I think I would end up doing that provided buy it know was available. I have noticed on some fish, that they have actually gone higher than the original buy it now price, and I bet it is then when the first bidder thinks to themselves should have done buy it now. lol That's assuming they are still trying to get the fish.


Exactly... Plus she was recently listed... and buy it now was only $30. And I couldn't wait 6 days! Pure torture for just $10.


----------



## beautiful Betta

JDragon said:


> Exactly... Plus she was recently listed... and buy it now was only $30. And I couldn't wait 6 days! Pure torture for just $10.


Totally agree when it is something you particularly want. I think you do get the people that will always try it and hope that they don't get outbid. But then they are not that bothered and will just select another they like. Even though, when I am in a position to do so I only want a pet, I would still want the one I want, and if buy it now was a option then I would likely do it, as I will not buy just for the sake either, as I will only ever have one at a time. So I want the one that I will really enjoy watching and taking care of for the next few years of its life.


----------



## JDragon

*Hubby's Favorite Girl on Aquabid*

Here'e hubby's girl.  Got into a bit of a bidding war and they tried to steal it at the last second... But she's coming home with us. :-D She is purely a pet... but looks really cool. I went through every female and this was the one he chose.


----------



## Ghostie

they have any good blacks?


----------



## Ghostie

WANT WANT WANT!


----------



## beautiful Betta

I would be careful with the eyes on that black boy, looks like he is beginning to scale over the eyes to me.


----------



## Ghostie

Maybe a little. But sill, other than that his colors are amazing.


----------



## beautiful Betta

Ghostie said:


> Maybe a little. But sill, other than that his colors are amazing.


That's fine then, just thought I would mention it, I was oblivious to scaling over the eyes until someone pointed it out to me.:shock:


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver

I don't know why, but I really like the coloring on this guy. What do you guys think? I'm thinking of getting him


----------



## nclnchls

DoctorWhoLuver said:


> I don't know why, but I really like the coloring on this guy. What do you guys think? I'm thinking of getting him


He's really cool! Love the bald lil face


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Well, shoot. I said if I ever saw a legitimately purple betta I'd have to jump on it, so I did. This little guy and hopefully a sister will be coming to live with me!










I'm just sad/(worried) I missed the last shipment. My self control isn't the best and if I know I've already got some fish coming and have to pay for shipping, then what's a few more, right?


----------



## beautiful Betta

JDragon said:


> Here'e hubby's girl.  Got into a bit of a bidding war and they tried to steal it at the last second... But she's coming home with us. :-D She is purely a pet... but looks really cool. I went through every female and this was the one he chose.





SorcerersApprentice said:


> Well, shoot. I said if I ever saw a legitimately purple betta I'd have to jump on it, so I did. This little guy and hopefully a sister will be coming to live with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just sad/(worried) I missed the last shipment. My self control isn't the best and if I know I've already got some fish coming and have to pay for shipping, then what's a few more, right?


congrats to you both on your purchases.

Sorcerer, I love the salamander. I am a little partial to them, lol


----------



## beautiful Betta

this boy as a such soft colouring and pattern going on he is a quite unique looking.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396764607


----------



## beautiful Betta

like the colours/pattern on this boy.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1397129333


----------



## lilnaugrim

beautiful Betta said:


> this boy as a such soft colouring and pattern going on he is a quite unique looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396764607


Unfortunately his scales are extremely messed up which cause that patterning. While he'd make a fine pet fish, he'd be good for nothing else.


----------



## beautiful Betta

I don't think they are that messed up, no you wouldn't want to use him for breeding, but I don't think they would be quite as bad as you think, no they are not in perfect alignment, and the right pictures are worse than the left. But I wouldn't be looking at breeding anyway.


----------



## BlueLacee

I lasted maybe 24 hours without going on AB, then this thread broke that... again... for the millionth time


----------



## BlueLacee

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1396552812
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auct...bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1396606309 he has really cool/weird coloring
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1396671602
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396541414 wow, he is stunning. I want so badly
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396591212 neat coloring
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396591805 OMG I AM DROOLING
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396596553 Love him, and usually I don't love salamanders
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396613470 L-O-V-E
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396657235 so beautiful


----------



## missavgp

A little belated but congrats JD, I was looking at that MG girl and thought she was lovely. she'll be a nice match for your boy. I agree on the Buy it Now option. way better to know you got her than wait 6 days and hope no one outbids you for only a $10 difference.

on that note, Blimp33 has some nice looking girls right now


----------



## JDragon

missavgp said:


> A little belated but congrats JD, I was looking at that MG girl and thought she was lovely. she'll be a nice match for your boy. I agree on the Buy it Now option. way better to know you got her than wait 6 days and hope no one outbids you for only a $10 difference.
> 
> on that note, Blimp33 has some nice looking girls right now



No kidding. Glad I wasn't the only one that liked her. Now I just need to learn how to spawn and hope my boy doesn't get too torn up. And that she doesn't pass for no apparent reason... :-? 

Hopefully I can keep them alive! :notworthy:


----------



## missavgp

JDragon said:


> No kidding. Glad I wasn't the only one that liked her. Now I just need to learn how to spawn and hope my boy doesn't get too torn up. And that she doesn't pass for no apparent reason... :-?
> 
> Hopefully I can keep them alive! :notworthy:


you'll be fine. The info on here is really great and you can always ask for help.  The babies will be beautiful. Just wish you were closer so I could get some. ;-)


----------



## amphirion

eeeeeeeeeeeey sexy lady!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1397132863


----------



## kevonnn

Do you girls (cuz apparently I'm the only guy here) ever receive tracking info for your imports? Linda had over 800 fish so I'm really not expecting it, but I am just curious to know.


----------



## DBanana

That girl has something weird going on with her caudal. It looks small, even for being clamped.


----------



## lilnaugrim

amphirion said:


> eeeeeeeeeeeey sexy lady!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettashmp1397132863 - Fancy female HMPK for breeding. - Ends: Thu Apr 10 2014 - 07:27:43 AM CDT


Oh GOD! MUST....RESIST....uggg! She's only 20 bucks!!! Oh no, oh no! I can't afford another!!


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Linda shipped my fish today, and I was provided with a tracking number. I would imagine you would get one also.


----------



## amphirion

DBanana said:


> That girl has something weird going on with her caudal. It looks small, even for being clamped.


Agreed. Might have to do with that kink near the upper caudal on the 2nd photo. She has a wonderful pattern though, metallic white over blue and black. Good thing I have the self control of a rock. She's outside of what I want to work with so lucky for everyone else I passed on her. Had she been a copper, that would have been a totally different story.


----------



## Sabina88

I thought he was a interesting coloration of MG
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396727401
View attachment 328466


I thought he was pretty
View attachment 328490

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396639939

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1396590536
View attachment 328498


----------



## FishyFishy89

I believe that betta actually isn't Mustard Gas.


----------



## Tree

I saw him too. he is a pretty betta but yeah I don't think his a MG. =/


----------



## Asteig86

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396624688 

Absolutely loving the color of this guy...I need some willpower.


----------



## amphirion

Tree said:


> I saw him too. he is a pretty betta but yeah I don't think his a MG. =/


think it depends on your definition of what a mustard gas is. most people just see mustard gases as blue bettas with the NR-1 (yellow) gene. most dont even pay attention to the butterfly pattern anymore.


----------



## MattsBettas

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1396776811

It bothers me to no end that a side view is not provided...


----------



## Chard56

She has the best Koi pattern I've seen. I would almost have thought I was looking at a Koi. That's how they picture them and yes a side view would be good here.


----------



## MattsBettas

She does have an amazing pattern (on the top, at least), but the fact that I have absolutely no clue what fins and form are like means that I would never even think about buying her. 

There's no problem with a top view at all (the more angles, the better!), but the fact that that is the ONLY angle bugs me... I'm probably so annoyed because she could be a really nice fish but there's no way to tell.


----------



## amphirion

most of the kois released right now are underdeveloped IMO. their dorsals still are rounded, minimal branching in the caudal (like only 4 point branching), anal, and dorsal fins.


----------



## beautiful Betta

MattsBettas said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1396776811
> 
> It bothers me to no end that a side view is not provided...


Looking at that shot I have a suspicion that there isn't much colour on the sides. Looking at it I can only see traces of white on the side. By photographing by the koi angle thing and avoiding the lack of pattern on the side.


----------



## amphirion

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396657408
spoon-headed AND a halfmoon. but i want that color pattern so bad....









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396800603

she'd be good stock to add in some diversity in the genes, but that blue! come on!


----------



## DBanana

Thankfully none of these are tempting me, lol.


----------



## beautiful Betta

Ok I think this is a nice yellow dragon double tail, lovely clear eyes. This is actually their own site, but they do list on AB, I guess they haven't got round to listing yet.








http://bettaakapes.com/HTML Product/DT/DT39M.html


----------



## DBanana

I have side pics of the koi girl but I cannot upload till I get home.


----------



## beautiful Betta

Any good?


----------



## DBanana

I thought so, nice koi colouring on the sides too. Fins arent bad from my phone view of them.


----------



## DBanana

I can always foreward the email I got to anyone who inboxes mea request, just can't upload or link until tonight.


----------



## Ghostie

Loving the colors on this one, and I usually like darker colors.


----------



## Artemis

I'm in love. The video shows him better.








http://bettaakapes.com/HTML%20Product/HM/HM312M.html

Not on AB either. 

This one is kinda suspicious. It looks like there is an odd doubling effect thing that is blue not gold. And it isn't the girl behind her either.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1397193834


----------



## Sabina88

I love his coloration 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396797700
View attachment 328938


I wish I could get him
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396797657
View attachment 328946


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396722616
View attachment 328954


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396813203

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1396671602
View attachment 328970


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1396870945
View attachment 328978


----------



## missavgp

I love that AquaStar MG. He is beautiful!


----------



## MattsBettas

beautiful Betta said:


> Ok I think this is a nice yellow dragon double tail, lovely clear eyes. This is actually their own site, but they do list on AB, I guess they haven't got round to listing yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://bettaakapes.com/HTML Product/DT/DT39M.html


I don't trust that breeder but that is a very nice fish... Clear eyes, good pattern... Exactly how I like to see dragonscales being bred.


----------



## Artemis

What's wrong with BettaAkapes? Just wondering for future reference, I am 100% impartial.


----------



## MattsBettas

I've heard reports from trusted breeders that fish infected with mycobacteria have come out of that farm, and that's not something I'm willing to risk. I'm not saying that to scare people off or anything, I'm sure she has sold clean fish, once again it's just not something I'm willing to run any more risk then I have to of introducing to my stock.


----------



## DBanana

Koi girl from the front and side


----------



## MattsBettas

Thanks DBanana. She actually looks pretty good!


----------



## nclnchls

Ghostie said:


> Loving the colors on this one, and I usually like darker colors.


Oh, so pretty! I love the little speckles too.


----------



## DBanana

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396797686


----------



## Tree

OMG I want him!!!


----------



## Artemis

K, thanks. That koi girl is really pretty! Shame they didn't post those pics, I bet the top view only scares some buyers off.

This fish is so pretty! You have to watch the video though to see the tail better.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1396905002

Same seller. I don't trust the "melano marble" part in the slightest. It's tail is kinda round. I like the pattern though.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1397184603


----------



## Ghostie

Tree said:


> OMG I want him!!!



love him


----------



## DBanana

He is very pretty. If I wasn't already getting two MG-type males I would ask for a link, lol.


----------



## beautiful Betta

Just a few I thought were worth sharing.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396797700








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1397052255








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1397052305








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1397264586


----------



## Sabina88

I love the first guys colors


----------



## Sabina88

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1397086082
View attachment 329890


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1397713204
View attachment 329898


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1396994532
View attachment 329906


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1397318268
View attachment 329914


----------



## DBanana

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1397168928


----------



## Artemis

I love that red on the anal. Very pretty fish. Fins could be more even though.


----------



## Ghostie

Too bright to see!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I do wonder if he is that bright in real life, but even so, that is a stunning colour. 

If I had money and was keeping/breeding splendens again he would definitely have made the trip down here to me in Oz.


----------



## Araielle

Ghostie said:


> Too bright to see!


What an eye catcher!  He's brighter than the safety vests where I work. XD


----------



## Sabina88

Im not entirely sure why but I kind of like his coloration


----------



## Tree

DBanana said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1397168928



OMG love!


----------



## Sabina88

View attachment 331266


View attachment 331274


View attachment 331282


View attachment 331290


View attachment 331298


----------



## Ghostie

this is my favorite butterfly


----------



## amphirion

Was a little hesitant sharing her. But I noticed she was surprisingly pale--no sign of red, yellow, or orange which makes me suspect that she might be carrying red loss. Her form is really nice, looks like she's sporting a hawk too.


----------



## beautiful Betta

I like that crown tail.
Here are few I liked today.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1397146640








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1397146648








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1397148951








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1397148962








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1397491994








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1397492085


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Because cute.










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1397102118


----------



## beautiful Betta

This boy has some stunning colours going on.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1397491596


----------



## Artemis

:O Duudddeee. Nice fish. I'm in love.


----------



## Araielle

This guy is less colorful than the more recent posts, but I think he's beautiful. 








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1397137967


----------



## Araielle

This guy is pretty neat, too!









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1397052074


----------



## Ghostie

sorcerersapprentice said:


> because cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1397102118



wantwantwantwantwantwant!


----------



## DBanana

Aquastar didnt send my blue fire girl.


----------



## beautiful Betta

That's a shame, will you still get her, or was there a reason she wasn't posted?


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

I like this guy. 










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1397476648


----------



## kevonnn

DBanana said:


> Aquastar didnt send my blue fire girl.


I know the feels (sorta). After a month of waiting, I finally got my tracking number today. Now you have to play the waiting game. :-(


----------



## beautiful Betta

todays pic, lol.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1397230189








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1397140602
I like the range of colours on this one, but I think he may well scale over the eyes eventually, if lucky it might stick to the lids, not sure.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1397560495








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1397623481
I don't like the shape of head, but I love the colouring.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1397642462


----------



## DBanana

Nope, they just forgot.


----------



## Araielle

DBanana said:


> Nope, they just forgot.


Wow..nothing like having to wait another month to get her. It really bites to get excited about getting a new fish just to realize that it's not coming.


----------



## beautiful Betta

That must be so frustrating, does it make you think that they want to use her for breeding first, then send her out.


----------



## daniella3d

Problem is when you have to pay another shipping charge! It can cost quite a bit of money to ship a fish from the transhipper to your own home.



Araielle said:


> Wow..nothing like having to wait another month to get her. It really bites to get excited about getting a new fish just to realize that it's not coming.


----------



## Araielle

daniella3d said:


> Problem is when you have to pay another shipping charge! It can cost quite a bit of money to ship a fish from the transhipper to your own home.


Yepp. I completely agree. I ran into that issue when the breeder sent my one fish to the wrong transhipper...and all my other girls were at the correct one. It gets expensive and there is no coverage for that.


----------



## MameJenny

Gorgeous little guy...there's a couple of females who look similar as well.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1397188817









One of the females:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1397188912


----------



## DBanana

Bidding on this boy


----------



## BlueLacee

No. Bad. To. Manly. Beautiful. Fish.... BEAUTIFUL BETTA OVERLOAD !!!!!!


----------



## Artemis

Bidding, risky thing to do but the color does bleed and the top line could be smoother but I like the overall appearance


----------



## DBanana

Well we all know I'd have flat out bought him if he was worth it to me. It's a bid, I like the colour base but I'm not invested in it at this point.


----------



## Sabina88

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1398013013
View attachment 334370


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Oh, he is cute!


----------



## JDragon

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1398065169










Rosetail... But I like his coloring.
Edit: and those ventrals.


----------



## daniella3d

What's wrong with rosetail? 



JDragon said:


> Rosetail... But I like his coloring.
> Edit: and those ventrals.


----------



## JDragon

Nothing. I find them a bit endearing for pets personally, but I know most would not breed a rose tail. Not everyone would spend $35 plus shipping for a pet.



daniella3d said:


> What's wrong with rosetail?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Rosetail's have a higher tendancy to become tail biters and yes, they are not good for breeding since you want a flat tail with the nice 180 spread (for HM) not one that is ruffly. For a pet, they are fine.


----------



## beautiful Betta

I actually really like the rosetails, I think with any slight damage to the tail it is not as noticeable if they have a ruffle tail and tears that have healed would not be as noticeable. Of course I would only ever have a pet ones.


----------



## daniella3d

oh, ok. I like rosetail so much that I was actually looking for this trait when selecting my fish. I don't want to breed them though.


----------



## MattsBettas

Rosetail is definitely not a good thing to breed. Heavy fins, tail biting tendencies, etc plus the x-factor mutation that seems to pop up frequently when they're bred.


----------



## daniella3d

X-factor??? none of my fish seem to have deformed scale.

As far as I can see there is no tail biting in my fish for now, so good sign.

I thought they were doing that when they were bored? A bit like a parrot plucking feathers.



MattsBettas said:


> Rosetail is definitely not a good thing to breed. Heavy fins, tail biting tendencies, etc plus the x-factor mutation that seems to pop up frequently when they're bred.


----------



## BlueLacee

Millions of dollars can now rain from the sky into my aquabid account


----------



## bre23

Yeah my Rosetail is proof of their downfalls. His fins are huge, weighty and curled. They break off and tear very easily, putting him at risk for fin rot, infections, etc, and he's recently started tail-biting and has a lot of difficulty getting around. He can't even fully flare anymore because of the weight of his fins, so he looks nothing like any of the young, fancy Rosetail pictures that everyone fawns over. I would never, ever buy another Rosetail or recommend breeding one. But they are very beautiful when they're young, and there's nothing wrong with thinking that. =) I just wish I could ease my poor fishy's suffering.


----------



## lilnaugrim

With rose tails and heavily tailed HM's its best to have lots of tall leafy structures for them to rest on. Live plants are better of course but if you have to go fake make sure they are extremely soft. I find Water Wisteria is one of the best for my long finned HM boy.

Not all Roses exhibit the x-factor of course!

As for tail biting there are so many reasons and all of them vary so much. It can be anything from boredom, frustration, anxiety, depression, and then chronic for just no apparent reason. I even had a case once where the fish hated the heater light turning on at night and would bite himself, the owner figured this out some how, painted the heater and the fish was fine from there on out! Each fish usually have different ticks.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I believe the greater issue with rosetails is how many culls breeders go through to get the perfect tails.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## daniella3d

I realize I have so much to learn about bettas... I had no idea they could develop problems when growing older. I have a white full moon that has huge finage and he's one of my favorite. I has no problem moving around for now but he's got a big muscular body, he's very strong, so I guess that help.


----------



## knottymare

Sabina88 said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1398013013
> View attachment 334370


Holy moly, that is a gorgeous fish! Orange is my favorite color and it sure looks like a lot of orange on him!


----------



## Sabina88

Lol, I usually wouldn't really like a fish like him but I love how his fins are see through with an orange/yellowy tint. It kind of reminds me of stained glass


----------



## MattsBettas

FishyFishy89 said:


> I believe the greater issue with rosetails is how many culls breeders go through to get the perfect tails.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She's got it. Just because the X factor isn't visible in your fish doesn't mean that the breeder didn't kill 2/3 of the spawn to get that one fish, or that your fish doesn't carry it. Complicated stuff- I know there's a ton to learn!


----------



## DBanana

Well I'm going to want some more goldens to replace the three fish who died so keep your eyes out for me (I love him but I'm not sure how he'd translate into the gold line)


----------



## daniella3d

It's really sad that you lost your golden. The color is just amazing. The shine is really gold.



DBanana said:


> Well I'm going to want some more goldens to replace the three fish who died so keep your eyes out for me (I love him but I'm not sure how he'd translate into the gold line)


----------



## beautiful Betta

I like this boy although I don't usually do orange, he is a giant, and think could be spade tail.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1398259929


----------



## lilnaugrim

Spade tail is only a variation of VT and where PK is a short finned VT. His tail is what PK's are supposed to look like or at least close if I'm not mistaken. They should have that point at the end there rather than being fully rounded.


----------



## beautiful Betta

I didn't think standard plakats got the full spread at the sides/base, his tail at the sides opens so full it bending back towards the body, hope that makes sense, and reaches what sellers would say was over half moon I think?


----------



## lilnaugrim

He's not a standard PK, he is a HMPK although I can't remember which type if it's symmetrical or asymmetrical >.< I think....think he's symmetrical. Anywho, he's a OHMPK Giant. I believe asymmetrical's are basically short finned HM's where they have straight tail edges and more rounded tail, their dorsal fin also doesn't go forward like his does as labeled in the "Hawk" Bettas. And then the symmetrical HMPK's have that Hawk dorsal which balances with their anal fin and then the point is supposed to be there on their caudal. Not sure about the caudal edges if they are supposed to be straight or not on HMPK's whereas his are not.

Again though, I could be wrong about that whole thing lol, MattsBettas know's better than I about all that stuff when it comes to PK's.


----------



## beautiful Betta

Ok I am confused you just said he is a basically a short finned veiltail which is basically a standard plakat and no such thing as spade tail. But veiltail is not HM either. 

any way here is a pic of a standard plakat, and you can see his tail does not extend to the full 180 spread that HM's do, I am no expert though but that boy's spread looks nothing like this boys.


----------



## DBanana

daniella3d said:


> It's really sad that you lost your golden. The color is just amazing. The shine is really gold.


I didnt lose the antique gold boy thank goodness, I lost the interbettas boy. Slightly less of a gut punch because I can replace with others from the same spawn.


----------



## lilnaugrim

beautiful Betta said:


> Ok I am confused you just said he is a basically a short finned veiltail which is basically a standard plakat and no such thing as spade tail. But veiltail is not HM either.
> 
> any way here is a pic of a standard plakat, and you can see his tail does not extend to the full 180 spread that HM's do, I am no expert though but that boy's spread looks nothing like this boys.



Sorry, I was saying that he's not a Spade tail because he's not VT, there is such thing as Spade tail just it's a variation of the VT. He's a HMPK so he's not a regular PK either.


----------



## beautiful Betta

That's alright don't be sorry, its just a discussion whatever he is I think he is nice.


----------



## beautiful Betta

Another one I think is nice.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1398177412


----------



## MameJenny

I want him. :-(
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1397747548


----------



## BlueLacee

Gaaa, so beautiful, and I managed to stay of aqua bid for about 8hrs


----------



## LittleBettaFish

This is something of a kooky looking plakat from Interbettas.


----------



## beautiful Betta

I like the look of the gold fish in the background. Have to go and have a look now, lol


----------



## Artemis

Figured I would post the gold boy because he is very pretty.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1397917880

And a gold HMPK while I'm at it.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1397918253


----------



## beautiful Betta

OMG I love those gold boys, if only I was ready to buy, I would be debating plakat or full HM


----------



## Briz

Thank you for pointing out those gold ones. I've been looking for some.


----------



## DBanana

Artemis said:


> Figured I would post the gold boy because he is very pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1397917880


Andddddddd I'm back in the game.


----------



## DBanana

Briz said:


> Thank you for pointing out those gold ones. I've been looking for some.


****, woops, I didn't see the next page. >_O 

Well....let the bidding begin?


----------



## DBanana

He's pretty wild looking, reminds me of wild dogs.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1397918003


----------



## Artemis

A couple of pretty colored fish. Ignoring form and finnage, I think these are great. (some are great in both aspects)

My favorite fish I think I've ever seen on AB. The boys color is great and I love the contrast in between his tail rays and webbing. Jaw dropping.









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1397840400

ORANGE








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1397703274

SUPER Yellow









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1397751638

And if you want wild, this guy reminds me of a leopard.









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1397918940


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I saw the bottom male and I would love him, if he came in HMPK. I had too many HM males that ended up trashing their fins (either deliberately or accidentally), to ever want to own one again.


----------



## Briz

*DBanana*: I'm going to stay out of this one since the last golden you got from this breeder had that weird issue. It probably won't happen again, but I'd rather be cautious. Plus, there is another one I've got my eye on, so I'll just focus on him. Hope you get him!


----------



## DBanana

Well I think it was probably just bad luck. I had plenty of it, and the breeder was quite gracious (unlike Siam) so I dont think it was a common occurence.


----------



## daniella3d

My golden from Interbettas from the shipment on April 7 is doing great. very active, very healthy and very beautiful gold metallic shine.

He seems young with lots of energy.



DBanana said:


> Well I think it was probably just bad luck. I had plenty of it, and the breeder was quite gracious (unlike Siam) so I dont think it was a common occurence.


----------



## Artemis

*LittleBettaFish*- I agree with the halfmoons messing up fins. I was thinking about getting this gorgeous halfmoon but in my natural 10gal community tank, not only would he not look right in the setup, a king looks much more suited to the environment.

And a HMPK that is similar to the HM.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1397918624


----------



## Briz

Got the one I wanted from aquastar71


----------



## Tree

briz said:


> got the one i wanted from aquastar71



beautiful =o


----------



## DBanana

Niceeeee


----------



## DBanana

I'm trying to avoid Aquabid until the Facebook auction for the Betta Breeders of Canada page is started. Already spent $100 on fish from there for the next shipment anyway. =_=


----------



## Artemis

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1397924102

Insane fins! Color is pretty good, I've seen worse.


----------



## DBanana

Love his caudal though








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1398157577


----------



## DBanana

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1398203880









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1398203137


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

If this guy's not patriotic I don't know who is...










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1397924087


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

¡Ay, caramba! 










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1398275338


----------



## Tree

I have been looking for the perfect female Koi betta and this is really close to my dream female. 8D the markings are very close to what I want. but sadly..I already have a pretty little girl at home so I cannot buy her. ^^


----------



## missavgp

DBanana said:


> I'm trying to avoid Aquabid until the Facebook auction for the Betta Breeders of Canada page is started. Already spent $100 on fish from there for the next shipment anyway. =_=


Thanks for the heads up, I haven't been to the BBC Facebook page in quite a while and didn't realize they were doing that.


----------



## Tree

Now I never go into the wild types but this boy is STUNNING! 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettas&1398204003


----------



## FishyFishy89

Am I seeing things, or does the top of his head/back look a little fuzzy?


----------



## Hallyx

Yeah, I've seen better-quality photos. In fact I have a small collection of Copper and Gold B. smarigdina pictures --- some specimens even more gorgeous. My little smarigdina won the photo contest here last year ... by a wide margin.


----------



## merrycat

I think this boy is gorgeous!










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1398214335


----------



## daniella3d

And will those fish come from breeders in Canada or will they simply be imported from Thailand and resold on their facebook page? Where will they come from?



DBanana said:


> I'm trying to avoid Aquabid until the Facebook auction for the Betta Breeders of Canada page is started. Already spent $100 on fish from there for the next shipment anyway. =_=


----------



## DBanana

Hung had them on hand (I'm guessing from people who ordered but then realized they didn't want to pay domestic shipping) and sold them at-cost to the club. The club is re-selling to raise funds for the future IBC show.


----------



## DBanana

merrycat said:


> I think this boy is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1398214335


What are you guys doing to me. >(


----------



## Betta Nut

I do suspect you're being targeted lately DB


----------



## Artemis

Because we love you. We think that this problem of avoiding AquaBid has gotten too out of hand and we are here to help. 









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1398009727

Pretty fish but I don't know about $150.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1398158697

Dbanana, just wondering, with all the fish you have do you name them all, number them, or just memorize everybody?


----------



## BlueLacee

Haha, love the comment above avoiding aquabid has gotten out of control. These are all becautiful, and now I'm off to aquabid to find and share some beauties of my own


----------



## DBanana

I'm naming them, sometimes just based on observations of personality. Houdini is the EE golden. MG is J--k A--, King Candy, Butterfinger is the antique gold boy. The girls don't really get as many names, or at least not as quickly. Mostly 'The one that's not as high on the b---y totem' 'Complete a--h---' 'Raging b---'.


----------



## Artemis

LOL love it.


----------



## BlueLacee

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1398009383 
she has cool coloring, and one of her brothers is a really cool orange dragon. He looks like a orange cream popcycle


----------



## BlueLacee

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1398152123
Beautiful, and usually I don't like this coloring


----------



## BlueLacee

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1398152735
Beautiful coloring

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1398118343
I love this coloring, one day I will bred it


----------



## merrycat

I promise I'm not targeting you DBannana, I just love golds! And here's another:









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1398136810









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1398072462









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1398589867

The last boy looks like he was cast out of burnished bronze, doesn't he?


----------



## MattsBettas

> View attachment 339042


I have to say that I prefer the "dragonscale over yellow" over actual solid gold.
I usually don't love draginscales but when it's done right, with good eyes and stuff, they can be really nice.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Lookit the ears on this guy! Goodness >.<










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1398592564


----------



## missavgp

SorcerersApprentice said:


> Lookit the ears on this guy! Goodness >.<
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1398592564


it looks like the poor guy would actually have a hard time swimming anywhere.


----------



## Betta Nut

Ohmigosh.. That middle profile pic!
His markings give him a smile!
If I didn't already have a Dumbo, I'd have really twitchy fingers right now!


----------



## rylovesriska

I am bidding on this guy! Gosh I hope I get him!


----------



## TruongLN

rylovesriska said:


> I am bidding on this guy! Gosh I hope I get him!


Good luck! May the odds be ever in your favor.


----------



## BlueLacee

Good luck, he is stunning. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1398221435
Look at this beautiful girl, I love her coloring


----------



## BlueLacee

I just love these black dragons
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1398264440
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1398264510


----------



## BlueLacee

Come to me black dragons! come
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1398273606


----------



## BlueLacee

And a petty mustang gas
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1398241836


----------



## BlueLacee

Look at his coloring!!!!! 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1398278594


----------



## DBanana

Thankfully I don't get sucked in by plakats! 










Saves me on money. Lol.


----------



## rylovesriska

TruongLN said:


> Good luck! May the odds be ever in your favor.


Thanks  lol love the hunger games reference!


----------



## rylovesriska

DBanana said:


> Thankfully I don't get sucked in by plakats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saves me on money. Lol.


Lol no such luck for me, I usually go to Petco and they typically don't have any... Saw him and... The rest is history...


----------



## MattsBettas

DBanana said:


> Thankfully I don't get sucked in by plakats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saves me on money. Lol.


You will be once you encounter tail biters... Just wait...


----------



## BlueLacee

I love the coloring
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1398328815


----------



## BlueLacee

Hello handsom. He is so unique
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1398322750


----------



## BlueLacee

Curse this black dragon adiction
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1398477587


----------



## BlueLacee

Or this one, I love his dorsal fin
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1398477582


----------



## BlueLacee

Look at that tail (btw, sorry for so many posts, but my iPad is being a butt and reloading the page every time I switch tabs so I cannot make a list)
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1398435846


----------



## Kithy

MattsBettas said:


> You will be once you encounter tail biters... Just wait...


THIS! THISSSS!! This is seriously the truest thing ever. I have 3 longer tailed boys and after finally getting their biting under control for the most part I am a plakat or girls only person.

One of my boys destroyed his tail because he couldn't see me at my desk :I


----------



## daniella3d

I have 3 that tail bite right now but I still love HM. 

How did you get the biting under control?



Kithy said:


> THIS! THISSSS!! This is seriously the truest thing ever. I have 3 longer tailed boys and after finally getting their biting under control for the most part I am a plakat or girls only person.
> 
> One of my boys destroyed his tail because he couldn't see me at my desk :I


----------



## Kithy

daniella3d said:


> I have 3 that tail bite right now but I still love HM.
> 
> How did you get the biting under control?


For one fish I moved him next to my sorority. Another needed to be closer to my desk and another needed more decor in the tank ^^; It all depends on the individual fish.


----------



## amphirion

daniella3d said:


> I have 3 that tail bite right now but I still love HM.
> 
> How did you get the biting under control?


disregard halfmoons. acquire HMPKs. 

sorry. couldnt resist.


----------



## Artemis

I like halfmoons. But not really for me. I have nothing against them and I do like longer tailed fish sometimes, but HMPK and the wild type kings/giants are just so pretty. I think the big fins can just dwarf fish and make them look weird.


----------



## daniella3d

I just don't like plakat much. they look like females.

I think mine are doing it because they are hyngry. I gave them a bit more food today and they did seem to do it.



amphirion said:


> disregard halfmoons. acquire HMPKs.
> 
> sorry. couldnt resist.


----------



## MattsBettas

LOL. "plakats look like females"... I find it no more difficult sexing PKs. Males have a very distinct shape and fin proportion that females don't. 

Halfmoons can be breathtakingly beautiful, but I like looking at pictures and not owning them. Just my opinion, theres nothjng wrong with loving HMs.


----------



## DBanana

MattsBettas said:


> LOL. "plakats look like females"... I find it no more difficult sexing PKs. Males have a very distinct shape and fin proportion that females don't.
> 
> Halfmoons can be breathtakingly beautiful, but I like looking at pictures and not owning them. Just my opinion, theres nothjng wrong with loving HMs.


I've had tail biters before and will again. For now my interests are just not with plakats but, like with every hobby, my preferences will probably shift and flow. Right now the grow out tank full of crown tail fry kinda puts me in my place about 'Not impressed with CT'S' thing that I had last September.

It can be a little more confusing for a newer person or a person who has a harder time focusing on details to gender plakats.


----------



## BlueLacee

He is stunning. A combination of the white and gold we all drool over
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1398147296


----------



## BlueLacee

Wow he is vibrant and cool
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1398610499


----------



## BlueLacee

Man he is cool, very patriotic
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1398649970


----------



## daniella3d

I hope you guys realize these marble fish might change color a lot? I had bid on one and 2 weeks later he lost all of the red and mostly was blue. Seller refunded me.



BlueLacee said:


> Man he is cool, very patriotic
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1398649970


----------



## Araielle

I think these fish are pretty.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Not usually a fan of yellows but I think this guy is adorable.










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1398590167


----------



## DBanana

His colours might not pop but I love how CLEAN he looks. 









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1398514205


----------



## DBanana

I'm going to be honest. I feel like I could wash my face with his over-all form. It's so cleaaaaaaan.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

So clean and only $25!

<.<

>.>


----------



## DBanana

Anddddddddd I bought him.


----------



## DBanana

I think this comes as a shock to no one.


----------



## DBanana

See this is why I'm not allowed to window shop.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

He was worth it though.


----------



## kevonnn

You don't know what window shopping is... You see something in a window, then break the glass and grab it. I really like the "grey".


----------



## DBanana

kevonnn said:


> You don't know what window shopping is... You see something in a window, then break the glass and grab it. I really like the "grey".


That's illegal and destructive. I pay for my purchases *sniff sniff* ;-)


----------



## DBanana

Decided to get this girl to go with King Candy as well










(King Candy)









Because why not mix it up a bit.


----------



## beautiful Betta

I like the colouring on this boy, he does have a little bit of spoon head going on.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1398347871


----------



## beautiful Betta

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1398439300


----------



## beautiful Betta

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1398455981


----------



## DBanana

beautiful Betta said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1398439300


Dat caudal


----------



## beautiful Betta

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1398827934


----------



## Artemis

I love the grey on that fish DB! Who are you planning on breeding him to or do you not know yet? I guess it's best you are in Canada because I would NOT be allowed another betta. This way I can't hold onto a hope when you spawn him.


----------



## TerriGtoo

*Imported Thai bettas as pets*

I do, and have have imported a few dozen of the Thai breeder's beautiful bettas, simply for pets. Personally I cannot ethically breed these guys knowing that I would not be able to take care of all of them myself, nor find homes for most of them. I feel if you create a living thing it's your duty to take care of it and not cull because it suits a person. That is selfish. the only exception to this is a fish that has disease or is suffering.
Just my opinion. Others have theirs. 



JDragon said:


> Nothing. I find them a bit endearing for pets personally, but I know most would not breed a rose tail. Not everyone would spend $35 plus shipping for a pet.


----------



## kevonnn

DBanana said:


> That's illegal and destructive. I pay for my purchases *sniff sniff* ;-)


Not if the window is the left click on your mouse! :lol:


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver

Some of my favorites from today


----------



## BlueLacee

Oh my god. DoctorWhoLuver, those are amazing. I'm drooling over here


----------



## JDragon

TerriGtoo said:


> I do, and have imported a few dozen of the Thai breeder's beautiful bettas, simply for pets. Personally I cannot ethically breed these guys knowing that I would not be able to take care of all of them myself, nor find homes for most of them. I feel if you create a living thing it's your duty to take care of it and not cull because it suits a person. That is selfish. the only exception to this is a fish that has disease or is suffering.
> Just my opinion. Others have theirs.


* most would not breed a rose tail. Not everyone would spend $35 plus shipping for a pet. *

I don't breed. Who said anything about culling? I was talking about price and other factors to look at.


----------



## daniella3d

There are probably a lot more people who wants a pet but great looking pet and are willing to pay 35$ for it. I would rather buy a rosetail than a fish with sharp straight edges because I think they look a lot nicer but that's me.

I don't think I will ever breed them because I don't really like the standard for these fish. So if I had to stick to fish that I don't like as much just because I want to breed them, I would rather skip it and get the fish I like as pets.

Some of them I paid 60$ and they will be pets.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Beauty.










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1398458985


----------



## lilnaugrim

Love that boy SocerersApprentice!

TerriGtoo, culling doesn't always mean killing. Culling can include just selling the fish off or adopting them out to willing persons. Breeders often do that with deformed fish and fish that have SBD and all.


----------



## DBanana

SorcerersApprentice said:


> Beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1398458985


Dammit people


----------



## Kithy

They're all so pretty *-*

I'm thinking of adding some specific colors to my sorority once every fish is back up to 100% healthy again. I've got red, orange, white and blue so need some green, yellow and blacks in there!


----------



## rylovesriska

rylovesriska said:


> I am bidding on this guy! Gosh I hope I get him!


I got him...


----------



## animallover4lyfe

Gahhhhh!!!!!!
I LOVE this males colour! Didnt really want to spend $40 but i cant say no  nobody better overbid me! Ill kill you all  lol


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Haha, yeah, I saw that guy. He's wild! You can always tell if the buyouts are expensive the breeders think they're nice – $100 for that guy.


----------



## animallover4lyfe

SorcerersApprentice said:


> Haha, yeah, I saw that guy. He's wild! You can always tell if the buyouts are expensive the breeders think they're nice – $100 for that guy.


Yeah sucks!!! $100 its nuts id never spend that personally, $40 is even alot cuz i still have to pay for shipping! But im in love with this one. I love colour haha


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

It's funny, all of us addicts have types or aspects of these fish that just make us reconsider our last "Now, this is my last betta" statements.


----------



## Briz

I think I found a cull at Petco of this spawn... 

Aquabid









Petco


----------



## FishyFishy89

Oh wow!
Did you get him??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Briz

Yes, yes I did. His purple is extremely vibrant, can't tell from the photo, and he's got some teal shimmer mixed in. He's also got shinier scales on his head which I love. I'm waiting until he's settled in his tank fully before taking more pictures.


----------



## daniella3d

He's wild, but he's already too dark so he will probably loose all the coloration and become very dark. He will change a lot that's for sure and maybe even before he will be shipped to you. His body will become all blue, it has already begun. If you ask the seller for a recent photo, he will be different for sure.




SorcerersApprentice said:


> Haha, yeah, I saw that guy. He's wild! You can always tell if the buyouts are expensive the breeders think they're nice – $100 for that guy.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Interesting coloration on this guy.










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1398589215


----------



## TruongLN

Love the red dorsal fun on that male Plakat!


----------



## keepsmiling

He's very humpbacked though. Not real good form on that one.


----------



## Artemis

Have you ever seen a man-o-war jellyfish? His dorsal looks almost exactly like one, minus the red.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Adorable!










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399030925


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

So bright!










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1398718813


----------



## aquafin

<3 I want!! Sorry its so big
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1398572404


----------



## Kithy

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1398564532










T_T Wish I could get her.


----------



## TruongLN

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399138683

He's SO gorgeous!


----------



## Zoonoo

This auction has closed and the fish was bought, which is good because I could never have afforded him, but holy cow this fish is my perfect dream fish.


----------



## Tree

OH wow! look at this beaut! 









LINK: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399213318


----------



## TerriGtoo

Gorgeous boy! I have purchased several from Aquastar. Kit is wonderful to work with!

QUOTE=Briz;4319866]Got the one I wanted from aquastar71 








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Briz

He should be getting in soon, I'm very excited!


----------



## beautiful Betta

Here are a few I liked today.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1398786201








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1398900058








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399285218


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Ooh, that last boy is very pretty.


----------



## Sabina88

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1398718815
View attachment 345161


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1398736825
View attachment 345169


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1398900964
View attachment 345225


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399001395
View attachment 345233


----------



## BlueLacee

Ahhhhh!!! They have me looking in aquabid again


----------



## BlueLacee

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1398726783 gosh he is beautiful


----------



## BlueLacee

My life is I compleat http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1398755269


----------



## BlueLacee

Forget about the other guy, this guy will ruin your life http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1398829732


----------



## BlueLacee

He is beautiful
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1398826851


----------



## BlueLacee

And him...
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1398826658


----------



## BlueLacee

Or her...
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1398830607


----------



## BlueLacee

Or this one...
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1398959402


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Love this guy. 










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1399331955


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

And this guy's dorsal is awesome.










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1399332455


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Love his finnage.










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399331436


----------



## beautiful Betta

I love that last boys finnage too, and I love the colouring of the middle one, If you could swap the fins with the last one to the middle boy that just would be stunning, lol.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

beautiful Betta said:


> I love that last boys finnage too, and I love the colouring of the middle one, If you could swap the fins with the last one to the middle boy that just would be stunning, lol.


Haha, right? If only. I'd have a room full of dream bettas if I could do that!


----------



## merrycat

beautiful Betta said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1398786201


Oh goodness... I think I am in love! It's breaking my heart that I can't even think of bidding on anything until we move to our new place in June


----------



## daniella3d

I have two of these EE from Ttbetta and they changed so much. On the Aquabid pic they had short finnage but now they have huge long finnage, so beautiful. I much prefer the actual fish but some might prefer the shorter fins.

One of the fish I have really changed color and I know it's the same fish because on the course of 3 weeks I saw the change myself.

They are very healthy strong and big fish. That last one is going to be gorgious. I would buy him if I had more room.



beautiful Betta said:


> I love that last boys finnage too, and I love the colouring of the middle one, If you could swap the fins with the last one to the middle boy that just would be stunning, lol.


----------



## Islandgaliam

merrycat said:


> Oh goodness... I think I am in love! It's breaking my heart that I can't even think of bidding on anything until we move to our new place in June


My Dream! Someday.....


----------



## BlueLacee

Why are they all so beautiful?!?!


----------



## BlueLacee

I'm going to cry from all these beauties
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1398816387


----------



## BlueLacee

Fine, be that way
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399331436


----------



## BlueLacee

Omg, look at his fins. I'm officially in love
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399331122


----------



## BlueLacee

Look at this coloring
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1399332201


----------



## Chanchan13

i ordered a fancy is black and yellow, but it didnt survive throughout the delivery, think it got too hot! cost me 32.50$..... but only got the cost of fish as refund... quite disappoint... but maybe the weather wasnt proper....~!


----------



## daniella3d

Too hot? when was that? because if you are in New York, it's really not that hot these days. Did it arrived alive at the transhipper? or did it died when shipped to your home?

I think the transhipper don't even look at the fish and they ship them right away, dead or alive. At least there was no way for my transhipper to see the fish in the bags because they were all wrapped up in paper and I had to unwrap it to even see what was inside. So he just took the box and shipped it as is... I had 2 DOA out of 37 fish.




Chanchan13 said:


> i ordered a fancy is black and yellow, but it didnt survive throughout the delivery, think it got too hot! cost me 32.50$..... but only got the cost of fish as refund... quite disappoint... but maybe the weather wasnt proper....~!


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver

Does Linda Olson ship out on Wednesdays and Thursdays? I still haven't sent her payment yet, because I haven't received a quote yet. We emailed her this morning and I know she's incredibly busy, but I'm just so anxious. In her last shipment, A seller forgot to send my fish, so I had to wait another 2 weeks, and Linda was so kind to take care if my other fish in that time period. But now I'm just so anxious for them to arrive x]


----------



## lilnaugrim

If your transhipper is good like Linda, she will do a water change most of the time for the fish or do as DoctorWhoLuver said and take care of them. She's the best transhipper out there besides Jennifer; I sure do miss her! Hung up in Canada doesn't seem as considerate, I've worked with him before and it definitely wasn't as pleasant. I'm sure they're all busy but he never answers emails promptly as Linda does but anyway, it's all about which transhipper you use.


----------



## missavgp

What an even butterfly pattern!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399428254


----------



## rylovesriska

DoctorWhoLuver said:


> Does Linda Olson ship out on Wednesdays and Thursdays? I still haven't sent her payment yet, because I haven't received a quote yet. We emailed her this morning and I know she's incredibly busy, but I'm just so anxious. In her last shipment, A seller forgot to send my fish, so I had to wait another 2 weeks, and Linda was so kind to take care if my other fish in that time period. But now I'm just so anxious for them to arrive x]


She shipped my boy out yesterday (Tuesday) and he is due to arrive tommorow (Thursday).


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Not sure if he has been posted already, but this HM male is so shiny.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver

rylovesriska said:


> She shipped my boy out yesterday (Tuesday) and he is due to arrive tommorow (Thursday).


okay, thanks! She emailed me back with a price, but I don't know if she shipped them yet. So excited


----------



## BlueLacee

wow he is beautiful


----------



## DBanana

Looking at expanding into CT's now, really like the white gold look


----------



## Briz

Does Linda email you the tracking number when she ships your fish? I always hear good things about her but when I used her last time she "forgot" that I had paid for shipping and I didn't see the fish for months... And no reply from email questions or phone calls until I started to get aggressive. I really hope things go smoothly this time, but I haven't gotten a tracking number yet and not sure if I should or not.


----------



## Tree

DBanana said:


> Looking at expanding into CT's now, really like the white gold look



Oooooh if I needed another betta this would be my next one 8D


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver

Briz said:


> Does Linda email you the tracking number when she ships your fish? I always hear good things about her but when I used her last time she "forgot" that I had paid for shipping and I didn't see the fish for months... And no reply from email questions or phone calls until I started to get aggressive. I really hope things go smoothly this time, but I haven't gotten a tracking number yet and not sure if I should or not.


I was wondering the same thing. But then again I just sent her payment earlier today.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver

DBanana said:


> Looking at expanding into CT's now, really like the white gold look


Oh my so beautiful!


----------



## Briz

Add on, Linda did keep the fish in good health for that time in limbo and shipped him next-day delivery with some Indian almond leaves included once we sorted out that he had in fact been paid for.


----------



## MattsBettas

DBanana said:


> Looking at expanding into CT's now, really like the white gold look


Get him...


----------



## DBanana

Working on it.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yes, Linda does give you a tracking number if your shipping option comes with it 

And that gold white boy is absolutely stunning! I've never seen anything quite like him before!!!


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Beautiful.










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399557975


----------



## DBanana

Gold white crowntail is minnnne.


----------



## lilnaugrim

DBanana said:


> Gold white crowntail is minnnne.


LIKE!!!!! I hope you take glorious pictures of him when he's all settled in! lol I NEEEED to see more of him!!


----------



## bre23

http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashmp1399534389.jpg
*foams at mouth*


----------



## BlueLacee

yayay!!!!!!!!! we will require lots of pictures. they are all so beautiful


----------



## Sabina88

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399558502
View attachment 347098


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399350626
View attachment 347106


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399350614
View attachment 347114



http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399207017
View attachment 347122


(Just in case you miss it, look at his dorsal)
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399191563
View attachment 347130


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399186137
View attachment 347138


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399160413

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1399214360
View attachment 347146


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1399331278
View attachment 347154


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1399214164
View attachment 347162


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1398999711
View attachment 347170


----------



## TruongLN

bre23 said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashmp1399534389.jpg
> *foams at mouth*


The butterfly on the pectorals are AMAZINGGGGGG.


----------



## Briz

Sabina88 said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1399214360


Wow I am intrigued by this guy! What an interesting pattern! If he was local I would take him home. 

He would look great at the desk of one of these company buildings


----------



## rylovesriska

Briz said:


> Does Linda email you the tracking number when she ships your fish? I always hear good things about her but when I used her last time she "forgot" that I had paid for shipping and I didn't see the fish for months... And no reply from email questions or phone calls until I started to get aggressive. I really hope things go smoothly this time, but I haven't gotten a tracking number yet and not sure if I should or not.


I got a tracking number right away but I was in constant contact with her and she helped with all of my questions. I would recommend her 100% my boy Cobi is beautiful and adjusting to his new home


----------



## Briz

Well I emailed her today asking about it and later I got an email from UPS saying the fish was being sent next-day express even though I only paid for priority. I wonder if she loses money from being a transhipper. Where is a wikiHow for becoming one?


----------



## amphirion

Read below


----------



## amphirion

Personally, I would find it absurd for a transshipper to ship a fish without receiving payment prior. As a transshipper who manages at least 30-50 transactions a month, the last thing I would want is not receiving payment/scammed for a fish I shipped earlier. DOAs are already a pain in the gluts to begin with.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Y'all remember how I would swoon at the betta from thailand but was always afraid to purchase them?
Well, now I found a good betta breeder! And he's in Florida! Even better!


----------



## FishyFishy89

I was told you can search the IBC for bettas. How?


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

FishyFishy89 said:


> Y'all remember how I would swoon at the betta from thailand but was always afraid to purchase them?
> Well, now I found a good betta breeder! And he's in Florida! Even better!


Who? Share! I could always use another reason to buy USA.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## missavgp

I find his colouring to be kinda neat and appealing.


----------



## FishyFishy89

This picture is so large. So I'll just leave this link here. Check out the detail with the picture at full sized.
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1008906&d=1398817210


----------



## FishyFishy89

SorcerersApprentice said:


> Who? Share! I could always use another reason to buy USA.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They seem to mostly breed yellow halfmoons
sunnybettas.com


----------



## FishyFishy89

I think this guy was posted in the wrong section
AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettaswt1399583407 - Vietnam 5 Stars Plakat Pair - Ends: Thu May 8 2014 - 04:10:07 PM CDT


----------



## beautiful Betta

FishyFishy89 said:


> This picture is so large. So I'll just leave this link here. Check out the detail with the picture at full sized.
> http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1008906&d=1398817210


I would be a little concerned at his iridescent colouring it looks like it could be velvet and not colouring to me the way you can see it in tiny dust looking spots. I could be wrong, would love conformation either way?


----------



## FishyFishy89

beautiful Betta said:


> I would be a little concerned at his iridescent colouring it looks like it could be velvet and not colouring to me the way you can see it in tiny dust looking spots. I could be wrong, would love conformation either way?


This seller had another fish up that had the same dusting and sparkling affect when you view the picture full sized. So it maybe possible that it is velvet and not just being a shiny fish.


----------



## lilnaugrim

I'm quite certain that that fish is just his iridescence.

Fishy, why do you think he's in the wrong section? He's a PK.


----------



## Briz

My boy got in today. 

Acclimating









*amphirion*, I don't know if you were referring to me or not, but I did pay for the transhipper's shipping costs before the fish ever got to her. I had paid _priority_ shipping for her to ship my fish _priority_ when it got to her from Thailand.


----------



## FishyFishy89

lilnaugrim said:


> I'm quite certain that that fish is just his iridescence.
> 
> Fishy, why do you think he's in the wrong section? He's a PK.


His auction states that he is a wild.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rylovesriska

Briz said:


> My boy got in today.
> 
> Acclimating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *amphirion*, I don't know if you were referring to me or not, but I did pay for the transhipper's shipping costs before the fish ever got to her. I had paid _priority_ shipping for her to ship my fish _priority_ when it got to her from Thailand.


He looks so cool! What kind of Betta is he?


----------



## Briz

He's a halfmoon. He should color back to normal in a few days. Already seeing some gold returning in the fins. http://i.imgur.com/F2pbx3e.jpg


----------



## Pony

Picking my jaw up off the floor


----------



## Sabina88

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399206989
View attachment 348050


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399493929
View attachment 348058


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399429279
View attachment 348066


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399332889
View attachment 348082


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399213205
View attachment 348090


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1399430308
View attachment 348130


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1399213828
View attachment 348138


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1399430668
View attachment 348146


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1399174078
View attachment 348154


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1399682395
View attachment 348162


----------



## beautiful Betta

I love that pale white and mauve boy. 4th boy on your list.


----------



## beautiful Betta

Briz said:


> My boy got in today.
> 
> Acclimating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Congratulations on your new boy, you will have to post some pics when he is settled into his new home.


----------



## rylovesriska

Briz said:


> He's a halfmoon. He should color back to normal in a few days. Already seeing some gold returning in the fins. http://i.imgur.com/F2pbx3e.jpg


Gorgeous!


----------



## rylovesriska

Just got my boy from Thailand! Meet Cobi or Cobriana!


----------



## Hallyx

In my experience (admittedly photo-only) wild splendens have black heads, red operculae and are shorter. He looks like a smarigdina to me. (Bad photo)

Plakats are B. splendens. He's in the wrong section.


----------



## daniella3d

How come Aquabid fish on auction never have any trace of tail biting or fin nipping? They are always perfect. About half of those that I order from Aquabid are nipping their fins, especially the tail.


----------



## MattsBettas

Probably because the biting happens either in the bag or in your tanks. Thai breeders do things differently... I honestly don't even know whether or not the fish would have room to turn around and nip in their jars. 

It's why I like hmpks and females... Long finned males are nice to look at but then I remind myself how that fish would look with messy, tattered fish and I'm fine with not owning it haha.


----------



## Hallyx

That is a really good question. Does anyone think it may have to do with having the grow-out bottles together without cards? They're so busy being offensive/defensive they don't have time to tail-bite. Just my guess.


----------



## MattsBettas

I _have_ heard reports that a cause of tail biting is misplaced aggression or boredom...


----------



## BlueLacee

They are all so beautiful... I want them all


----------



## BlueLacee

Also, there is a certain golden boy we need pictures of


----------



## LittleBettaFish

FishyFishy89 said:


> His auction states that he is a wild.


If you are talking about the auction you linked to, I think he's just a fighting plakat, hence the '5 stars' in his auction title. The auction description doesn't mention anything about him being wild, just that the seller is willing to trade for a pair of Betta smaragdina.


----------



## logisticsguy

Regular flaring can really cut down on the tail biting. It relieves stress imo and leads to a healthier fish.


----------



## Hallyx

I dunno. The fighters I see advertised and on the fighting sites are short, thick, dark and strong-looking. Also thick scales. And I hear spoon-head is a desirable trait. I wouldn't put that skiiny little showfish in a tank with a real fighter.


----------



## FishyFishy89

LittleBettaFish said:


> If you are talking about the auction you linked to, I think he's just a fighting plakat, hence the '5 stars' in his auction title. The auction description doesn't mention anything about him being wild, just that the seller is willing to trade for a pair of Betta smaragdina.


Oh I see
I somehow missed that part.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## daniella3d

I don't know. Mine that do it are doing it are missing big chunk after I make them flare. It seem to get them in an aggressive mode and then they bite.



logisticsguy said:


> Regular flaring can really cut down on the tail biting. It relieves stress imo and leads to a healthier fish.


----------



## beautiful Betta

I love how clean this boy is, and I think he is a lovely creamy gold.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1399517591
Its a day for golds.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1399740272


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Love his color.










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399470666


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Apparently I liked his color too much, lol. I'm only a couple of weeks away from being able to get my breeding stuff setup and I've got the itch now >.<


----------



## TerriGtoo

Hi Lilnaugrim,
oh absolutely. Sorry if I made culling sound like killing. That's why I said in my post that I could probably never find homes for all of them either.i was taking the idea of culling into consideration that way as well. 
Why must bettas be so stubborn? LOL It would make it so much more pleasant for us as admirers of bettas, and the bettas themselves if they were all able to get along in the same tank. A dream I have that will never, ever come to fruition is a huge tank filled with males of every color imaginable. Only in my dreams. <sigh>





lilnaugrim said:


> Love that boy SocerersApprentice!
> 
> TerriGtoo, culling doesn't always mean killing. Culling can include just selling the fish off or adopting them out to willing persons. Breeders often do that with deformed fish and fish that have SBD and all.


----------



## MattsBettas

SorcerersApprentice said:


> Love his color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399470666


What's up with his eyes?


----------



## FishyFishy89

I was wondering that. But thought that perhaps I was seeing things. Apparently I wasn't.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Aww, damn, I was hoping it was just my monitor. I'm going to ask the breeder for a better picture, any ideas what it might be?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Looks like scaling to me.


----------



## DBanana

'Diamond eye' or scaling on the eyes. They'll keep growing until the fish eventually goes totally or mostly blind.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Well poop. That's nothing something I'm keen on breeding for. We'll see what the seller has to say.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Holy contrast, Batman!










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399596018


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Damn, no idea who the Aquabid user Rreblueguppy is, but I would love to have their available funds for betta fish.


----------



## beautiful Betta

Ok I am going to be a bit hypocritical, I normally point out short bodied fish for bad genetics. But I just like this little guy, and think his body is on the short side, and kind of makes him look cute, but in my own defence I think he doesn't have a rough or bumpy form like so many do, I just think he looks cute, with really nice fins and scales.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399559402


----------



## lilnaugrim

I think his shorter fins help out bB, he's balanced even though he's on the stubby side of things lol. Although, his fins will most likely grow out more since he is young still, but I agree; there's something about him that seems very cute!


----------



## beautiful Betta

Thanks Lilnugrim, I don't know why he looks so cute either. I kept looking at the images and thinking there is something cute about him.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

This guy's a wild bunch of colors!









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399552191

Beautiful.









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399653987


----------



## Riverotter

I could not resist this fellow! And I was so good for so long too.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Riverotter!!! Good to see you around! And yes, that's a beautiful boy! I think I like the one next tank over too! lol


----------



## Sabina88

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1399827002
View attachment 350002


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1399516804
View attachment 350010


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399788666
View attachment 350018


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399710100
View attachment 350026


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399498423
View attachment 350034


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399498589
View attachment 350042


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399498841
View attachment 350050


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399531448
View attachment 350058


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399552798
View attachment 350066


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399553046
View attachment 350074


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399553836
View attachment 350082


----------



## Riverotter

Hi Lilnaugrim!!
It was a bad winter for me here. Lots of stress and then a county pipe burst and they didn't issue a boil notice until after the bad water was already in my tanks 
I had to take a break and stay away for a bit. But I just ordered an RO filter easing back in


----------



## missavgp

$1000.00!?!?!? Really???

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettas&1399905963


----------



## FishyFishy89

definitely not worth $1000
lol


----------



## wah543

missavgp said:


> $1000.00!?!?!? Really???
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettas&1399905963


Wow not worth 1000, but it's still beautiful looking


----------



## BlueLacee

They are all amazing... Remind me to look Tomarrow... *falls asleep because it's late*


----------



## FishyFishy89

Late? What is late? Late isn't in my vocabulary.


----------



## MameJenny

Love this one...a big ear white one like this is one of my dream fish...
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399554018









Love the markings on this one! 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399554598









I bet this one is really pretty in person.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399557975









Love this one's markings! He looks like some sort of black and white drawing...I'd name him Sketch. :-D
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399558235









Another pretty one...
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399847178









Love this one's colors. He looks like a bee.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399847378









A koi betta like this is another one of my dream fish...
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399847493


----------



## Tree

this one has such an interesting color. 









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399551614

this one is a pretty boy too. <3








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399596218


and WOW this one is SO BRIGHT and a perfect circle!=O









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399658204


----------



## beautiful Betta

I love the colouring on this boy, although I wouldn't buy him because he already has the beginnings of dragon scale covering the eyes. But I like his colouring so thought I would share.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399791587









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399950491


----------



## 1RainbowBetta

> I bet this one is really pretty in person.
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399557975


 
What a beauty! Wish I could have this one!


----------



## Araielle

He's Interesting.


----------



## Araielle

Also this girl. I think she's beautiful.


----------



## Tree

Araielle said:


> Also this girl. I think she's beautiful.


Oh man she IS pretty! =O


----------



## Sabina88

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399734284


----------



## Tree

WOW I LOVE this one! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1399652582


----------



## lilnaugrim

Tree said:


> WOW I LOVE this one! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1399652582


Oh I would die for a MG that clean and perfect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tree

lilnaugrim said:


> oh i would die for a mg that clean and perfect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ikr?! Soooo want!!!

EDIT: 

found another one I love! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1400180852 can you tell I love CTs? XD


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Like the splash of red in this guy's dorsal.










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1399910155


----------



## BlueLacee

Holly cow, these guys are amazing. Bed or aquabid?... Aquabid


----------



## FishyFishy89

It'd be totally awesome if aquabid had an app.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Awesome… and terrible.


----------



## DBanana

Tempted


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Wowza!










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1400107407


----------



## Kithy

I saw that little orange koi girl when I was browsing the other day. I wanted her sooooo bad.


----------



## DBanana

They're coming home to me


----------



## SHRUB

*My First Aquabid!*

Hey all,

First time posting on this forum. I figured I would share with you all the Betta I just won off of Aquabid!










Orange is my favorite color and is somewhat rare (IMO) too see at pet stores so after watching aquabid for a while I saw this guy and just had to snatch him up!


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

That mustard girl is beautiful, DB.


----------



## DBanana

SorcerersApprentice said:


> That mustard girl is beautiful, DB.


Thanks. I was haggling with the breeder for the koi girl and got her at a lower price than I would normally have gotten if I was buying her separately. Huzzah. Got her just as the Canadian shipment was getting sent to the transshipper on their end, huzzah. 

Now....I have to pay for them. Sigh.


----------



## DBanana

SHRUB said:


> Hey all,
> 
> First time posting on this forum. I figured I would share with you all the Betta I just won off of Aquabid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orange is my favorite color and is somewhat rare (IMO) too see at pet stores so after watching aquabid for a while I saw this guy and just had to snatch him up!


I really like the metallic look.


----------



## MameJenny

Love this color...
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399713602









Cellophane. :-D I love his tail fin.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399739342









White!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399812004









I love orange spotted bettas.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399819981









This guy is so colorful...
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399847801









I don't know why, but I love the little purple spots on this one.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1399868234


----------



## beautiful Betta

Like the colouring on this guy.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1400250995


----------



## Tree

WOW look at this amazing koi Betta! 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1400159175


----------



## MattsBettas

Love the black!


----------



## TealHoundogg

I saw this guy earlier. I really want to get a koi betta, I know of a fish store that gets them but they didn't have the markings I wanted like the one in these photos. He really looks like a mini koi.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Whoa! He almost looks like a Angelfish with that black! Probably because I was just drawing angelfish lol but he looks amazing! Love his little face too ^_^


----------



## TealHoundogg

Has anyone ever bought fish on Aquabid?

How'd it turn out?

I read about one betta owner who bought a white halfmoon from a breeder in Thailand and sadly he got sick 3 weeks later.


----------



## beautiful Betta

There are quite a few here that have bought fish from AB.

a lot seems to depend on the transhipper they use as well.

Unfortunately there have been a few cases of dead on arrivals or even being sick and dying not long after. But on the whole most here seem to have had successful shipments and been happy.

Just keep in mind if you do buy on AB that the seller will refund the fish in most cases of DOA. But not the shipping costs.


----------



## BlueLacee

Wow,they are all beautiful.... Off to aquabid


----------



## Kithy

Most times the shipping costs more than the fish :<

My boy turned out fine but it was about $70 all together to get him from Thailand to here. I probably wouldn't order internationally again unless there was a fish I NEEDED to have. 

I think the most important part of adding an internationally shipped fish to your tank is to take your time on acclimating. Water conditions are WAY different so the longer you take to let him acclimate is probably the best for him.


----------



## DBanana

I live close enough to the Canadian transshipper I can pick them up directly. I've ordered about 20+ fish off Aquabid and I've only had negative-ish experiences with 3 of them and only had to leave bad feedback on one (Siam guy). If you look at the reviews you can usually see what's going on, and if you have further questions you can ask here.


----------



## TealHoundogg

Thanks. I just wanted to know.

My only drawback is the cost, the price of the fish isn't so bad in some cases but the shipping is what gets me. I'd hate to pay $75 bucks for a koi betta only to lose him during shipping. I normally try to get my fish locally or buy them from a retailer in L.A. that acquire them directly from Thailand breeders.


----------



## thendeathsaid

Hi guys, anyone know of US sellers on Aquabid who ship internationally? I'm trying to find a female pastel green or cambodian green locally but none of the breeders I've contacted here breed them. Pastels seem to be more common with the US sellers, from what I've observed. But I haven't come across any who ship internationally.


----------



## Tree

TealHoundogg said:


> I saw this guy earlier. I really want to get a koi betta, I know of a fish store that gets them but they didn't have the markings I wanted like the one in these photos. He really looks like a mini koi.


Same here! I want a koi betta but I am picky on the markings. XD



lilnaugrim said:


> Whoa! He almost looks like a Angelfish with that black! Probably because I was just drawing angelfish lol but he looks amazing! Love his little face too ^_^



That's what I thought! Hahahaha!


----------



## TealHoundogg

I like the ones that really look like the Showa koi. Like this


http://koiaddiction.eu/images/fish_forsale/showa.jpg

The fish store that did have one similar to that but one of the employees got him.  

They sell koi bettas for $35 which is a far cry from the $100 price tag on Aquabid.


----------



## Tree

TealHoundogg said:


> I like the ones that really look like the Showa koi. Like this
> 
> 
> http://koiaddiction.eu/images/fish_forsale/showa.jpg
> 
> The fish store that did have one similar to that but one of the employees got him.
> 
> They sell koi bettas for $35 which is a far cry from the $100 price tag on Aquabid.


YES! that is the same color of Betta I like too. XD But I want it to be female or a Plakat male. =P I don't care for the large fins when they have that Koi color. (that's just me though)


----------



## TealHoundogg

I've seen some halfmoon males in that color that look handsome. But the halfmoon plakats aren't bad either. The store where I've seen koi bettas are all halfmoon plakats. They're smaller than the other bettas which are around 6 months to a year old so the koi ones are probably about 2 or 3 months.

I have a female halfmoon that I got at 2 months, now she's 9 months old and there's a night and day size difference.


----------



## beautiful Betta

TealHoundogg said:


> I like the ones that really look like the Showa koi. Like this
> 
> 
> http://koiaddiction.eu/images/fish_forsale/showa.jpg
> 
> The fish store that did have one similar to that but one of the employees got him.
> 
> They sell koi bettas for $35 which is a far cry from the $100 price tag on Aquabid.


Perhaps you could ask at your store if they could get a Koi in for you, they probably deal with the same breeder that they got the other one from. So they would likely be able to get another if the breeder was asked.


----------



## TealHoundogg

Good idea. I plan to email them a photo.

Hopefully they can find one.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## beautiful Betta

Your welcome.


----------



## TealHoundogg

Back when I was looking for a butterfly betta, I went out to one store and asked if there was a way they could order one and woman who handled that said she had no control over what the supplier sent. She was rude and their bettas didn't look great which why I never went back. 

It took me three weeks but I got a dragon betta with butterfly markings from the place I found that sells koi betta. I've had him for a month and it was worth the wait. 

Petco bettas are another story. I saw one last week that was labeled as a dragon scale but he looked nothing like mine or the photos I've seen on aquabid.


----------



## beautiful Betta

Half the time the employees don't really know the difference in betta types. They even get the tail type wrong in some cases.

If you get the same kind of reply from this place, you could ask when they normally receive new Betta shipments so you will have a idea when to go in and have a look. Or ask them if they do happen to get a koi in could they put it aside and give you a call. I know it probably wont happen but there is no harm in asking.


----------



## TealHoundogg

They normally get their shipments on fridays. It's usually a mix of crowntails, halfmoons and veiltails. The fish are mostly males but they sometimes have one or two females. This place really knows bettas. They've even had white ones and others called black orchids which are solid black.

If I'm not mistaken those can be hard to come by.


----------



## beautiful Betta

I think they were a while back, not so much now because of demand for them, but I think they would be of a better quality supplier than the usual petsmart. The same thing will likely happen with the koi, as more people want them more breeders will breed them.

For us in Australia a halfmoon is difficult to come by. Most shops only selling veiltails or crown tails. There is a specialist store that imports from Thailand and she charges anywhere from 55 to 70 Au dollars for a halfmoon male. Yet I noticed at my local pet barn they are beginning to stock a few halfmoons and they were charging 25 dollars so that has to be good for the consumers. plus they were pretty good.


----------



## TealHoundogg

That's good. I remember when male veiltails were the only ones you could find in pet stores, this was in the 90s. First time I saw a crowntail was in 2002. Years after that I learned about deltas, halfmoons, double tails, plakats as well as different colors and markings.

I saw two king bettas at a Petco and they're huge!

Halfmoon plakats are a cross between a halfmoon and a plakat right?


----------



## beautiful Betta

Don't know, probably right. 

I remember when I first saw my first halfmoon, it was in a pet shop I travelled to get to. And I was like wow I have to have one. Even though it was 45 dollars and you can by a veiltail here for about 5 dollars and crowntail for about 9.


----------



## Tree

OMG I found my Dream Koi Betta!!!! D= 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1400255063


----------



## TealHoundogg

I've paid between 10 to 12 bucks for a halfmoon but that's in U.S. dollars.

I remember one time when I called a pet store and they were sold out.

The only ones I've never really seen are half suns which is a cross between a halfmoon and a crowntail.

I've seen a lot of dragons and butterflies on aquabid. Those seem to be popular.


----------



## TealHoundogg

Tree said:


> OMG I found my Dream Koi Betta!!!! D=
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1400255063


Nice! I've seen this guy he looks almost like a Thaisho sanke koi. They're known for having large red patches with black markings. I love the Showa koi, they remind me of Calico cats.


----------



## nclnchls

This one is interesting...his blue scales look like they almost glow








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1400249158


----------



## LittleBettaFish

That male is a striking colour. I had a cellophane female who marbled out to black with these bright turquoise scales, looked very similar to him. 

I really want a male HMPK in this sort of colour, but the form on this guy leaves something to be desired. It seems like I can never find the colour I want with the form I want.


----------



## beautiful Betta

I love this boy. Love his colour.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1400477828


----------



## beautiful Betta

I think this boy is stunning in his contrast in colours.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1400240703








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1400467822


----------



## FishyFishy89

LittleBettaFish said:


> That male is a striking colour. I had a cellophane female who marbled out to black with these bright turquoise scales, looked very similar to him.
> 
> I really want a male HMPK in this sort of colour, but the form on this guy leaves something to be desired. It seems like I can never find the colour I want with the form I want.


I bet the breeder has one with better form?


----------



## Sabina88

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1400177290
View attachment 353713


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1400363782
View attachment 353721


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1400148006
View attachment 353729


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1400038205
View attachment 353737


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1400165028
View attachment 353745


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1400170059
View attachment 353753


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1400170069
View attachment 353761


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1400462775
View attachment 353769


----------



## FishyFishy89

Loving those crowntails!


----------



## JDragon

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1400169756

Is that dorsal ripped or is it just me?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Just you JD, it's clear so it looks ripped but it's not ^_^


----------



## beautiful Betta

He's a nice looking fish. If you are talking about the second picture on the link I know what you mean but I think it is just where it is bent over slightly.


----------



## JDragon

lilnaugrim said:


> Just you JD, it's clear so it looks ripped but it's not ^_^


Yeah, I couldn't tell. It was bugging me. That is really clear then. Didn't know they could be that clear.

Nothing else is really hitting me on AB right now. Love that red male with blue scales on the last page though.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Now this guy's unusual!










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1400215525


----------



## DBanana

Got my shipment of 12 so I'm hunkered down and avoiding Aquabid till Thursday


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

What's Thursday?


----------



## DBanana

Payday...


----------



## beautiful Betta

LOL. Every surface in your house must be filled with tanks, lol.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Haha, I <3 you, DB!


----------



## Tree

this is an interesting one.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1400220428


----------



## beautiful Betta

He does have pretty markings, shame about his tail at first glance I thought perhaps he was double tail, but I don't think he is.


----------



## DBanana

Oh the koi girl I got is so cute, she's tiny as anything but she's been physically/literally tail slapping females three times her size in the face. B actually avoided her. Awwwww.


----------



## Tree

beautiful Betta said:


> He does have pretty markings, shame about his tail at first glance I thought perhaps he was double tail, but I don't think he is.



yeah, I thought that as well with the Double tail. But he was on the Super Deltas. (still learning about the types and colors Hehe) Can they have super delta Double tails? <-- mane say that three times fast. XD



DBanana said:


> Oh the koi girl I got is so cute, she's tiny as anything but she's been physically/literally tail slapping females three times her size in the face. B actually avoided her. Awwwww.



Awwwwww! one day I will get me a female Koi betta. <3


----------



## TealHoundogg

There's the sugar! - Stan, Dog with a Blog

Koi female K09









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1400049605


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Love her, she's so clean!










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1400751927


----------



## beautiful Betta

I don't normally like the girls much, but she is nice.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I believe crowntails are my ultimate favorite betta type. All the other types are pretty and all, but crowntails are my heart betta. Giants are a close second

That said, here's some nice bettas
AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettasct1400216687 - RED GOLD BTF CT MALE #2 - Ends: Fri May 16 2014 - 12:04:47 AM CDT









AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettasct1400217916 - FULL MASK!!! BLUE MARBLE BTF CT MALE - Ends: Fri May 16 2014 - 12:25:16 AM CDT









This little girl actually looks pretty cute!
AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettasct1400356808 - AWESOME BLUE FEMALE - Ends: Sat May 17 2014 - 03:00:08 PM CDT









AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettasct1400363782 - ##### Black & White CT Male ##### - Ends: Sat May 17 2014 - 04:56:22 PM CDT









The rays on this guy is quite long!
AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettasct1400363879 - ##### Black Marble BF ##### - Ends: Sat May 17 2014 - 04:57:59 PM CDT


----------



## FishyFishy89

Some non-crowntails

This guy is insane!
AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettasd1400220016 - Fancy Koi # 151 - Ends: Fri May 16 2014 - 01:00:16 AM CDT









AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettasd1400220121 - Black Copper Dragon # 152 - Ends: Fri May 16 2014 - 01:02:01 AM CDT









No doubt this one will chew up his tail!
AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettasd1400220317 - Fancy Koi # 153 - Ends: Fri May 16 2014 - 01:05:17 AM CDT









I don't think this is a mustard. But still nice. A better quality image would probably do the betta better justice.
AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettasd1400257894 - ## Mustard ## - Ends: Fri May 16 2014 - 11:31:34 AM CDT


----------



## FishyFishy89

Now some PKs

AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettashmp1400240539 - Blue Marble # 143 - Ends: Fri May 16 2014 - 06:42:19 AM CDT









Interesting, they call him "The Cheetah" lol
AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettashmp1400236948 - The Cheetah Fancy HMPK Male - Ends: Fri May 16 2014 - 05:42:28 AM CDT









This guy is unique
AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettashmp1400249158 - +++ _A P O C A L Y P S E_ 570535 +++ - Ends: Fri May 16 2014 - 09:05:58 AM CDT









Like the coloring, but unfortunately, he is experiencing scaling over his eyes. And this breeder seems to have this occurring in all, if not almost all, his dragon bettas
AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettashmp1400254210 - +++ Knight Black +++ - Ends: Fri May 16 2014 - 10:30:10 AM CDT









The 1st decent giant of the night
AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettashmp1400299584 - Fancy Giant Male #1 - Ends: Fri May 16 2014 - 11:06:24 PM CDT









Nice pastel giant
AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettashmp1400539957 - ***GIANT*** - Ends: Mon May 19 2014 - 05:52:37 PM CDT









AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettashmp1400540078 - ***GIANT *** - Ends: Mon May 19 2014 - 05:54:38 PM CDT











kk, I think im done for the night. lol


----------



## beautiful Betta

I love the colouring in that last giant.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Wow.










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1400256921


----------



## beautiful Betta

like the colours on this boy.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1400753593









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1400758812









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1400759357









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1400256939

Love the colouring on this one but not sure if something not quite right with tail, don't show to bad on this image, might just be the way he holds it! 








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1400753118

It could be the light but I think this guy has a little dragon creeping onto the eye, but his colour is nice, the other eye looked clear.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1400429516


----------



## MattsBettas

Am I the only one who hates how many fish are so well formed and colored, yet have spoonheaded? Honestly I think that's one of the most offputting characteristics in bettas, and sometimes it's like breeders are beginning to ignore it.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I am so with you on that Matt. I can actually tolerate less than perfect finnage, but I cannot stand spoonheads on my bettas. It seems like some breeders seem to deliberately produce fish with that sort of characteristic because you see it on fish after fish coming from the same farm with some being quite extreme.


----------



## beautiful Betta

I don't like it either, I try to avoid posting ones that are really bad, but sometimes if their colour is really nice, I post them, it seems there are alot more about as well.


----------



## DBanana

FishyFishy89 said:


> The rays on this guy is quite long!
> AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettasct1400363879 - ##### Black Marble BF ##### - Ends: Sat May 17 2014 - 04:57:59 PM CDT


That is some serious web reduction right there.


----------



## lilnaugrim

I'm in total agreeance with you guys on the spoonheaded boys and girls, can't stand it one bit!


----------



## Tree

GAH if I had the room for more these would be mine! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1400338210


----------



## lilnaugrim

I've been debating breeding Remmy again (fish in the avatar), again as in I'm debating; he hasn't actually been bred quite yet. But I want the perfect female. I've emailed AquaStar about any females that they may have that are MG's with good form. Although I'm debating this girl below, she's PK but Remmy has obnoxiously large fins so she'd balance him just fine.

She's a Copper Mustard though...
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1400606675


----------



## BlueLacee

Omg, they are all stunning


----------



## Cara

I'm falling in love with the plakats. I thought I'd forever be a sucker for long flowing fins, but there's something really really pretty about the pk's.


----------



## Pippin

My mom says no, but I still like this guy. He looks like a male version of one of my females, Cleopatra. She's from petco though, but they do look a little bit alike. 
Him-









And my girl-


----------



## beautiful Betta

They are alike, although your girl is a crown tail, and he's a halfmoon/super delta.


----------



## beautiful Betta

A couple of boys I came across today.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1400685613









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1401031293


----------



## Darius359au

Now this little guy I want

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1400520003


----------



## BlueLacee

they are all stunning, off to aquabid


----------



## BlueLacee

OMG, he is stunning
http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashm1400523359.jpg 

So gorgous
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1400536894

Im such a sucker for this coloring
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1400538003


----------



## BlueLacee

wow she has bright colors
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1400545455

love her coloring, but that tummy is not ok
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1400545460

Oh so prettyhttp://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1400545525

She is neat
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1400545742


----------



## BlueLacee

WOW!!! you have to look at this girl
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1400545799

He is super cool
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1400550032

Ooof, his fins must be supper heavy
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1400571630


----------



## BlueLacee

Pretty girl
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1400553602

wow, he is stunning
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1400571676

such a neat butterfly
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1400594349

he is amazing, look at his color
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1400601092

Oh my god, look at him!!!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1400627024


----------



## BlueLacee

stunning
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1400716807

I think im in love
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1400727016

stupid school internet.......


----------



## BlueLacee

beautiful, and partrioctic
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1400732401

she is so cute, but her body looks weird. is it just me?
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1400752552

so bright, so beautiful
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1400753266

wow, that's new
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1400768403

gosh, between the black dragons and these, im a gonner
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1400779203

I love the gold bettas
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1400779204

so... pretty...
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1400779205

wow he is cool, I love his ears
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1400800034

OMG, I want him so badly
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1400808305


----------



## TerriGtoo

*My three new boys from Thailand.*

Tried to post but it got lost in limbo......
The first pic is of the boy I won today.....








the next two are siblings from same spawn....
















Really thought I was going to get outbid on the bi-eyed Koi boy. (Koi-boy=toy-boy? lol) But i got him for a song.


----------



## BlueLacee

OMG, you have to look at him. He is heart stopping
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1400536147

stunning
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1400539957

beautifully wild
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1400569037

wow he is an explosion of WOW
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1400569312

love his coloring
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1400569496

I love this coloring
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1400572198

im such a sucker for this color
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1400593573

OMG, stunning
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1400620800

those are the largest EE ive ever seen. I cannot imagin swimming with those
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1400622846


----------



## BlueLacee

TerriGtoo said:


> Tried to post but it got lost in limbo......
> The first pic is of the boy I won today.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the next two are siblings from same spawn....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really thought I was going to get outbid on the bi-eyed Koi boy. (Koi-boy=toy-boy? lol) But i got him for a song.


wow, they are stunning. I cannot wait for you to get them


----------



## TealHoundogg

I really want a Koi. They're so pretty.

I love my dragon butterfly male though. He's parti-eyed (half gold, half blue).

There's some called tiger koi and ones with semi dragon markings.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Love these three girls!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1400800375


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1400800442


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1401095547


----------



## TealHoundogg

Love the first one. She's listed as a fancy female but if I'm not mistaken she could also be a marble or blue koi.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Fancy just means the fish has no real pattern, she isn't a koi and is certainly not a Marble.


----------



## MattsBettas

How is the first girl not a marble, lil? Splotchy color, patches of color and patches with no color, randomized pattern...


----------



## DBanana

TerriGtoo said:


> Tried to post but it got lost in limbo......
> The first pic is of the boy I won today.....


I wish I'd known about koi boy. @[email protected] 

...Or maybe not. BUT REGARDLESS! Envy!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

MattsBettas said:


> How is the first girl not a marble, lil? Splotchy color, patches of color and patches with no color, randomized pattern...


I wondered the same thing. I notice you've said the same thing several times (in other threads) in regards to fish I would have certainly called marbles.


----------



## lilnaugrim

I'm sorry, she is a Koi, it's been a really long weekend for me sorry.

I still wouldn't call her a Marble though, I have a theory about the term for the "coloration" came up though. I've noticed a lot of fish on aquabid with the title "Marble" but a lot of them are grizzles or just really random color types and half aren't even the "marble" coloration we think of. So I'm just wondering if people just started calling those messy koi's and multicolors as Marbles but really they just carry the Marble gene. And thus there is no real Marble "coloration" but just something we made up, its possible, isn't it?


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Well based on having purchased a great number of fish that resemble very much the female we are talking about and having had them all change colour quite dramatically, I would describe her as a marble. 

I believe grizzle is actually related to marble, although it seems to be more stable in regards to colour changes. 

I wonder if koi is just a different presentation of marble as it does seem unique. 

I found this article on marble bettas from the IBC in 2012. I am not a member of the IBC so have no idea if there have been changes since, but they do describe fish of marble colouration.

http://www.ibcbettas.org/2012/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/IBC TA Articles/CS-15.pdf


----------



## DBanana

My son has inherieted my attitude towards Aquabid. 

"Mom?"
"Yheah?"
"Mom...she's...uh she's pretty so..uh...we have to get that one."
"We have to?"
"Yheah."

Girl in question


----------



## lilnaugrim

As far as I know Grizzle is a messy form of Pastel's.

EDIT: in reading the article it looks like the Marble coloration they describe sounds like Koi coloration to me.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

DBanana said:


> My son has inherieted my attitude towards Aquabid.
> 
> "Mom?"
> "Yheah?"
> "Mom...she's...uh she's pretty so..uh...we have to get that one."
> "We have to?"
> "Yheah."
> 
> Girl in question


She is pretty! I think that's the one I linked a few days ago – she's just so clean!


----------



## JDragon

Haha. That's adorable. I do like that girl's coloration too.




DBanana said:


> My son has inherieted my attitude towards Aquabid.
> 
> "Mom?"
> "Yheah?"
> "Mom...she's...uh she's pretty so..uh...we have to get that one."
> "We have to?"
> "Yheah."
> 
> Girl in question


----------



## kphillips0899

Black Orchid CT - stunning.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Love this guy's color, but that spike is just weird. 










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1401193872


----------



## FishyFishy89

And I believe he was mislabeled as a Spade Tail.
I'm certain he is just a PK with an oddly shaped tail.


----------



## MattsBettas

That's what he would look like if he was actually a spade-


Interesting looking fish though. I wonder if one could do anything with those genes.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

She's so white she's practically glowing. Beautiful.










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1400973098


----------



## DBanana

Damn


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

She's cute, too.










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1401359488


----------



## TealHoundogg

Love this one.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1401023314


----------



## kphillips0899

GORGEOUS.


----------



## daniella3d

I am never buying a marble again. All that I bought have turned to solid color eventually. They just don't stay that nice color you like when you get them.

The fish in my signature is now all blue and red, no more trace of white.


----------



## kphillips0899

daniella3d said:


> I am never buying a marble again. All that I bought have turned to solid color eventually. They just don't stay that nice color you like when you get them.
> 
> The fish in my signature is now all blue and red, no more trace of white.


This one looks like it might keep the blue/white contrast in its fins. It is a gamble though, some continually change some change once some dont change at all.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Pretty!










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1401462957


----------



## MameJenny

Is that just coloring on his face...? Almost looks like an injury of some sort, but I don't think it is...He's gorgeous, though. I love cellophanes.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Looks to be just coloration, and he's not a cellophane but I do believe he's an Opaque! I like his eye ^_^


----------



## MameJenny

Gorgeous:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1400994605









Love the color:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1401021780









Dream fish. :-(
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1401123002









This one is pretty unusual looking:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1401030296









I love the bright mint color...
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1401104406









He looks like a dalmatian dog. 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1401120603









This one is really gorgeous:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1401120604









Looks like a blue and white dish. :lol:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1401129004









This one is such a pretty dark blue color.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1401268743


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Seems to me the number of spoonheads offered on AquaBid have increased over the last year or so. Maybe breeders saw their importers have no trouble selling spoonheads on eBay so they're now offering them?

What's funny, is the number of spoonheads on eBay seems to be decreasing.


----------



## Fenghuang

This guy is a little ragged looking, but I do like his pattern a lot. Shame his fins are all blown out. Or tail biting maybe?

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1401378771


----------



## TealHoundogg

Looks almost like a Koi.


This female has some nice markings
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1401073291


So does this guy
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1401523460


Hello!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1401525244

Love the black stripes on this one
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1401547166


----------



## kphillips0899

I like spoonheads. There cute


----------



## DBanana

It's still a flaw, kinda like rose-tails.


----------



## MameJenny

This one is so pretty. Could be the lighting, but he's almost a lavender color.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1401157884


----------



## BlueLacee

SorcerersApprentice said:


> Love this guy's color, but that spike is just weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1401193872


Weird tail


----------



## BlueLacee

They are all gorgeous. Off again on another stalking of AB


----------



## beautiful Betta

maybe with all the fish now being sold on Ebay and other specialist betta stores, the breeders have got agreements with more buyers for higher quality stock, what with the Betta's popularity and people wanting that something more special so now what would have been culled (not saying I agree with that, but a fact). is no longer being culled and being sold on AB instead.


----------



## daniella3d

Well, that would be a good thing of those culling are sold to good home instead of being killed. One man's junk is another man's treatsure I heard...



beautiful Betta said:


> maybe with all the fish now being sold on Ebay and other specialist betta stores, the breeders have got agreements with more buyers for higher quality stock, what with the Betta's popularity and people wanting that something more special so now what would have been culled (not saying I agree with that, but a fact). is no longer being culled and being sold on AB instead.


----------



## TerriGtoo

LOL Dad was a spade and mom was a plakat maybe? Or just a spade wannabe?



FishyFishy89 said:


> And I believe he was mislabeled as a Spade Tail.
> I'm certain he is just a PK with an oddly shaped tail.


----------



## TealHoundogg

daniella3d said:


> Well, that would be a good thing of those culling are sold to good home instead of being killed. One man's junk is another man's treatsure I heard...


Point taken. I had read about one breeder who culled healthy bettas all because he didn't like the way they looked. That's just sick and wrong.

Dog breeders find homes for pet quality puppies, so why not do the same for bettas? 

There's plenty of pet stores who will gladly take them.


----------



## lilnaugrim

TealHoundogg said:


> Point taken. I had read about one breeder who culled healthy bettas all because he didn't like the way they looked. That's just sick and wrong.


Well yes, but culling doesn't explicitely mean to kill, it can be rehoming, selling, giving away, anything really. It just means to get rid of from the stock that you want to keep.


----------



## TealHoundogg

Oh, I see.

Still, putting down healthy bettas that could have gone to a pet store or individual people is disturbing.

Thanks for clearing that up.

My female, Myra had a sister who was blind and I've seen one betta who had an elephant ear pectoral fin and the other fin was clear. He was really unique.

Hopefully both have been sold by now.


----------



## kphillips0899

DBanana said:


> It's still a flaw, kinda like rose-tails.


perhaps in competition aspects yes, not so much on the hobby side.


----------



## TealHoundogg

kphillips0899 said:


> perhaps in competition aspects yes, not so much on the hobby side.


True, he might not win an award but sometimes pet quality fish who come from show or champion lines have good genes. They might not be used for competitions but their offspring may have potential. 

I've seen a show quality betta for sale at an aquarium store but unless a breeder or someone who plans to enter him in contests purchased him, he'll probably end up in early retirement as a pet.


----------



## kphillips0899

my boy is a mustard rose tail w a tiny spoonish head


----------



## DBanana

This is just sad


----------



## TerriGtoo

Yes, it is. Poor thing. He is a nice color tho.


UOTE=DBanana;4517274]This is just sad








[/QUOTE]


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I always wonder if those short bodied fish have digestion problems. I believe fancy goldfish with a similar body shape have problems with their digestive systems as well as issues with their swim bladders.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Aww, so cute!










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1401247045


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

More adorable!










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1401468390


----------



## Fenghuang

Don't think he really looks like a koi to be, but the black stripes are pretty cool.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1401547166


This boy is pretty darn cute. And only $15 starting bid! He's killing me. ><

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1401331994



This one makes me thinks of a macaw for some reason.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1401490163


Anime style eyes

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1401728137


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1401334365


Shiny...

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1401278116



http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1401489697


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1401332014


----------



## TealHoundogg

There are black and white koi. One of them is called Shiro Utsuri then there's others including Bekko and Koramo.

I love the bettas that look like the Showa Koi... which have red and black patches, but I love the one at the top. I want to get a Koi betta at some point but if my bettas have marble offspring I might not have to since Koi bettas are basically a type of marble.


----------



## Fenghuang

TealHoundogg said:


> There are black and white koi. One of them is called Shiro Utsuri then there's others including Bekko and Koramo.
> 
> I love the bettas that look like the Showa Koi... which have red and black patches, but I love the one at the top. I want to get a Koi betta at some point but if my bettas have marble offspring I might not have to since Koi bettas are basically a type of marble.


I guess that is true. I just usually think of the koi pattern being more patches than stripes though.

I love kois. I had a koi HMPK. He was very personable and lots of fun. I miss him a lot.


----------



## TealHoundogg

Yours looks like a Hana Shusui Koi. It's part of the Asagi family which is one of the oldest types of Koi.

So sorry to hear about him.


----------



## Fenghuang

Thank you. His pattern actually quite a lot in the time I had him.


----------



## TealHoundogg

You're welcome.

I've heard sometimes a betta's color or markings can change when they get older. 

There's different varieties of Koi and I'm noticing some breeders have bred bettas with similar markings.

Only drawback is they're not easy to find. There's one store I know of that got some, they were $35 bucks each a far cry from the $100 price tag for some.


----------



## kphillips0899

like this one, advertised as a VT but it looks more Deltatail to me. cool colors and LOVE the big ears


----------



## lilnaugrim

kphillips0899 said:


> like this one, advertised as a VT but it looks more Deltatail to me. cool colors and LOVE the big ears


Quite beautiful! VT's are supposed to only have 2 rays and he has 4-6 that I can see at least. He does have the slanted anal and drooped tail but again, too many rays to be a VT. I love his color though :-D


----------



## kphillips0899

DAMN WHY CANT IT BE PAYDAY!!!!!! HE HAS A MUSTACHE!!!!


----------



## BlueLacee

OMG, they are all stunning. GAAA!!!! you are terrible people, I am supposed to be powering through my last week before finasl week and im off the AB... again


----------



## MameJenny

I am so close to buying this one...He's already in the US too...ugh. Someone either talk me out of it or into it? :lol:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1401902857


----------



## MameJenny

I went back to buy him, and he was already gone...:-( Guess I took too long to make up my mind. :-(


----------



## TealHoundogg

That bites... but maybe you'll find another.

I made a similar mistake.

So you're not alone.


----------



## MameJenny

I only waited 2 hours. o.o I just ate dinner, checked to make sure my extra tank and filter were in working order, and when I checked back, he was gone...Oh well. Now I just want a platinum HM more, though. :lol:


----------



## beautiful Betta

To be honest MameJenny, I think your were lucky, he already looks like his eye was almost completely covered with dragon scale so likely would have gone blind, plus he is quite spoon headed. So not the best white I have seen for sale on AB. I guess if you were happy to buy one like that, knowing the flaws likely loss of sight, then that is fine.


----------



## MattsBettas

I want to post a picture so bad... But there's an actual chance I'll end up with them (albeit a very small one) and I don't want to be outbid! I have it saved... If the auction ends I'll post it.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Good luck, Matt!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Good luck, Matt!


----------



## logisticsguy

Good luck Matt. Go get them. That way I can reserve fry from you


----------



## William Zhong

how can i be a IBC member?


----------



## DBanana

Pay the dues, hah.

Find your national branch (or regional) and pay the fees.


----------



## daniella3d

Do they all go blind or does some remain with eye sight?

I have a white full moon tha has a bit of this so I was wondering if it will get worse or not. He can see his way around and his food. 



beautiful Betta said:


> To be honest MameJenny, I think your were lucky, he already looks like his eye was almost completely covered with dragon scale so likely would have gone blind, plus he is quite spoon headed. So not the best white I have seen for sale on AB. I guess if you were happy to buy one like that, knowing the flaws likely loss of sight, then that is fine.


----------



## lilnaugrim

daniella3d said:


> Do they all go blind or does some remain with eye sight?
> 
> I have a white full moon tha has a bit of this so I was wondering if it will get worse or not. He can see his way around and his food.


No, they don't all go blind thankfully. Some have more of a predisposition than others depending on their genes. I find that bettas with the Full Mask tend to have more of a chance than ones without it or ones that are only partial Dragons. It can grow over very slowly, never fully becoming blind before old age/death or it can grow very quickly, it's really more of the luck of the draw when it comes down to it. Even if the fish are siblings, one could have the scaling grow over the eyes and the other may not.


----------



## MameJenny

beautiful Betta said:


> To be honest MameJenny, I think your were lucky, he already looks like his eye was almost completely covered with dragon scale so likely would have gone blind, plus he is quite spoon headed. So not the best white I have seen for sale on AB. I guess if you were happy to buy one like that, knowing the flaws likely loss of sight, then that is fine.


Wow, thanks. I didn't even notice the scaling. Makes it sting a bit less that I missed him. I don't mind the spoonheadedness, though. 

I did find another one I might be able to buy...will have to wait a few days to see.  Trying not to get too excited, just in case...


----------



## Kithy

DYINGGG

Trying so hard to convince the husband to spend the $27 on this boy :X


----------



## Hallyx

He looks like a pretty fighter. Thick body. slight spoon-head, thick scales, dark but with pretty, classic finnage.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Hallyx said:


> He looks like a pretty fighter. Thick body. slight spoon-head, thick scales, dark but with pretty, classic finnage.


I've visited several fighting sites. Those who fight their Bettas prefer a spoon-head. Apparently they can bite quicker and hang on longer. Makes sense since that's why English Bulldogs were used for bull baiting and why "fighting" dog breeds are undershot.


----------



## TealHoundogg

Uh, what's a spoon head?

Also I found out fish fighting is actually illegal in some places much like dog and cock/rooster fights.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Spoonheaded is when the topline dips down much like a spoon. You can see on this girl here, she's a little more extreme but just so you can see.
View attachment 363578


You want a fish that has a nice smooth arching topline like the one below


----------



## beautiful Betta

Just to help clarify. This is also spoon head quite prominent but not to the extreme of Lgrims girl above more what you tend to see on AB.









And a example below of a nice smooth top line, so not spoon headed.


----------



## TealHoundogg

Oh, now I get it thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Chard56

beautiful Betta said:


> Just to help clarify. This is also spoon head quite prominent but not to the extreme of Lgrims girl above more what you tend to see on AB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hardly think using a bad picture of an import Betta of mine is a good example of spoon head. The second is the same fish in a different picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, not the best pictures and kind of blurry. Someone commented on the picture saying he had dragon scaling over his eyes. He is a Platinum White with no Dragon scaling. The opaque factor does cause some opaque coloring to cloud their eyes at times and can lead to bad eye sight as they get older. Now the Black HMPK is a spoonhead! Pass the Rice Krispies please!
Click to expand...


----------



## TerriGtoo

Oh my! do you own this fish? He is GORGEOUS!! I am coveting my fellow fishkeeper's betta!



lilnaugrim said:


> Spoonheaded is when the topline dips down much like a spoon. You can see on this girl here, she's a little more extreme but just so you can see.
> View attachment 363578
> 
> 
> You want a fish that has a nice smooth arching topline like the one below


----------



## lilnaugrim

I wish I owned that Veil but alas, no, it was just a picture I found whilst surfing AB a long time ago :-/

Hi Chard! nice to see you pop in again ^_^


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Wow!









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashm1401571819









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashm1401571808


----------



## kphillips0899

SorcerersApprentice said:


> Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashm1401571819
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashm1401571808


beautiful!


----------



## kphillips0899




----------



## Chard56

lilnaugrim said:


> I wish I owned that Veil but alas, no, it was just a picture I found whilst surfing AB a long time ago :-/
> 
> Hi Chard! nice to see you pop in again ^_^


Hi and thanks. I'm always around and get notifications on this thread all the time, I just don't always have something to say.Due to a space heater malfuntion I lost several thousand dollars worth of Bettas I would have had for sale and to show this last winter and recently imported some from Thailand to resell and possible keep for breeding. I'm just now starting to catch up from that mishap and I hope to have more of my work show up on these pages again soon.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Chard56 said:


> Hi and thanks. I'm always around and get notifications on this thread all the time, I just don't always have something to say.Due to a space heater malfuntion I lost several thousand dollars worth of Bettas I would have had for sale and to show this last winter and recently imported some from Thailand to resell and possible keep for breeding. I'm just now starting to catch up from that mishap and I hope to have more of my work show up on these pages again soon.


Aww, well that stinks! I know that's putting it lightly, but hopefully we get to see more too! Good luck with the spawns!


----------



## beautiful Betta

Chard56 said:


> beautiful Betta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to help clarify. This is also spoon head quite prominent but not to the extreme of Lgrims girl above more what you tend to see on AB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hardly think using a bad picture of an import Betta of mine is a good example of spoon head. The second is the same fish in a different picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, not the best pictures and kind of blurry. Someone commented on the picture saying he had dragon scaling over his eyes. He is a Platinum White with no Dragon scaling. The opaque factor does cause some opaque coloring to cloud their eyes at times and can lead to bad eye sight as they get older. Now the Black HMPK is a spoonhead! Pass the Rice Krispies please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why you have got so upset/aggressive, I had no idea you personally had purchased this fish, but just because you purchased it doesn't change the fact it's still spoon headed, but it was a different poster who originally posted it. And then you go on about the poor quality picture, so why would you even buy a fish from such a poor picture, makes me wonder!! And I really don't see any difference in the shape from that black boy you posted to the white one's shape.
> 
> Pass the Rice Krispies, whatever that's supposed to mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Chard56

beautiful Betta said:


> Chard56 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful Betta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to help clarify. This is also spoon head quite prominent but not to the extreme of Lgrims girl above more what you tend to see on AB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why you have got so upset/aggressive, I had no idea you personally had purchased this fish, but just because you purchased it doesn't change the fact it's still spoon headed, but it was a different poster who originally posted it. And then you go on about the poor quality picture, so why would you even buy a fish from such a poor picture, makes me wonder!! And I really don't see any difference in the shape from that black boy you posted to the white one's shape.
> 
> Pass the Rice Krispies, whatever that's supposed to mean.
> 
> 
> 
> Who's being aggressive? I don't think there is that much of a spoon head to him that's all. There are plenty of really bad ones you could have used and Rice Krispies is a cereal with which a spoon is used to eat it with, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## MameJenny

Chard, just wanted to say that I really like your bettas. They're all very pretty.  Sorry to hear about the fish you lost.


----------



## Hallyx

Hello, Richard. Sorry about your trouble. That's got to be devastating. Glad to see you're still around and still enthusiastic about the hobby.


----------



## beautiful Betta

Chard56 said:


> beautiful Betta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chard56 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's being aggressive? I don't think there is that much of a spoon head to him that's all. There are plenty of really bad ones you could have used and Rice Krispies is a cereal with which a spoon is used to eat it with, duh!
> 
> 
> 
> Using the word Duh! is actually being obviously insulting.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Hallyx

I'm not a moderator. I don't even play one on TV or on this forum. But I do know how to call one.


----------



## Lucillia

Back to happy things ! I just recently bought this girl!!! Forgot to share though xD


----------



## lilnaugrim

^+1 

EDIT: derp, wouldn't allow me to do a smiley face since it didn't want everything in all caps until I actually wrote something real like this lol

:-D


----------



## DBanana

Nice girl. Down to 6 pages of halfmoons on Aquabid...slim pickings!


----------



## Chard56

beautiful Betta said:


> Chard56 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful Betta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Using the word Duh! is actually being obviously insulting.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I was being funny. Sorry if you didn't think so but you seem to have a problem with anything I post or comment on. You are the main reason I don't post that frequently.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lucillia

There's still too many! I try to avoid looking... aquabid is a deadly place for my wallet.


----------



## Fenghuang

Thoughts on this guy please?

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1401937809


----------



## BlueInkFish

Fenghuang said:


> Thoughts on this guy please?
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1401937809


He is VERY beautiful!  ha ha though I cant tell the difference from a show quality from "normal" bettas  I like all and treat them equally  though I do wanna try to learn more about quality and finnage ha ha anyone want to give me a lesson?  Im really interested into showing and breeding


----------



## DBanana

Fenghuang said:


> Thoughts on this guy please?
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1401937809


Personally pretty, fish wise...well to me I wouldn't breed him.


----------



## Fenghuang

litelboyblu said:


> He is VERY beautiful!  ha ha though I cant tell the difference from a show quality from "normal" bettas  I like all and treat them equally  though I do wanna try to learn more about quality and finnage ha ha anyone want to give me a lesson?  Im really interested into showing and breeding


Heh, "Ooooh, shiny!" was my initial reaction with my amateur eye. I like the iridescence on his fins. 



DBanana said:


> Personally pretty, fish wise...well to me I wouldn't breed him.


Can you tell me why you wouldn't breed him, DBanana?


----------



## DBanana

His caudal rays don't branch evenly (or consistently, some don't branch at all, some do). Less important, the scaling around his eyes/face isn't very consistent. Caudal branching is the #1 reason I wouldn't breed him. Any fish of mine that doesn't show consistent branching isn't getting passed along to anyone else.


----------



## Fenghuang

DBanana said:


> His caudal rays don't branch evenly (or consistently, some don't branch at all, some do). Less important, the scaling around his eyes/face isn't very consistent. Caudal branching is the #1 reason I wouldn't breed him. Any fish of mine that doesn't show consistent branching isn't getting passed along to anyone else.


Thank you. That confirms what I thought about his crooked scaling and fins. I guess I am just fond of that particular colour and pattern.


----------



## TealHoundogg

Can't blame you. I saw a solid white show quality male at a fish store once but he wasn't quite what I was looking for.


Saw a silver veiltail at Petco once. Handsome fish... don't see those very often.


----------



## Fenghuang

Yeah, it always seems like when you are actually looking, the selections become scarce.

We got these three from Petsmart at the same time. Couldn't believe our luck. Sometimes, you do find some uncommon colours at regular petstores.


----------



## Fenghuang

Sorry, didn't mean to doublepost. >>


----------



## TealHoundogg

Wow, nice catch...

Sorry, couldn't resist with them being fish and all.


----------



## Tree

look at this one =O 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1401986273


----------



## TealHoundogg

Wow... he's a pretty boy. Love the lilac patch on his forehead.


----------



## beautiful Betta

Chard56 said:


> beautiful Betta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chard56 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I was being funny. Sorry if you didn't think so but you seem to have a problem with anything I post or comment on. You are the main reason I don't post that frequently.
> 
> 
> 
> You originally were the one to start the heated conversation. Admittedly I used a the image of a fish unbeknownst to me that someone from the forum had purchased. Had I have realized a forum member had purchased the fish I would not have used it as a example. I don't go out off my way to offend people. I am sorry that you have been offended by the use of the image of your fish. It was not intentional.
> 
> However in our heated conversation I don't think the use of the word Duh! can be conceived as a joke, which I didn't see it as, and took more along the lines of calling me stupid. If we had have been conversing in a jokingly manner then yes it would be taken as a joke. Lets get real it was not typed in a joking content.
> 
> I am not a kid that comes on here to argue, so lets just let it go now. I am sorry I used your fish. As I said it was unintentional.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Chard56

I didn't realize we were having a "heated" arguement and if you think you can drop it now I'll be happy to. I bought that fish along with a couple dozen others from a breeder in Thailand to keep some for breeding and sell the rest since losing so many of my good ones last winter. I sold a Platinum female from one of my personal spawns to go with that male. Any flaws of his are minor and her form is more than adaquate to make up for them. All I was saying was that you could have come up with a better example than using one of my photos.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Tree said:


> look at this one =O
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1401986273


That's a gorgeous boy, Tree!


----------



## BlueLacee

They are all stunning. I really should go to bed but... Aquabid is better


----------



## beautiful Betta

Chard56 said:


> I didn't realize we were having a "heated" arguement and if you think you can drop it now I'll be happy to. I bought that fish along with a couple dozen others from a breeder in Thailand to keep some for breeding and sell the rest since losing so many of my good ones last winter. I sold a Platinum female from one of my personal spawns to go with that male. Any flaws of his are minor and her form is more than adaquate to make up for them. All I was saying was that you could have come up with a better example than using one of my photos.


Yes, lets drop it. I will check any pictures in the future, to see no names match names on the forum. 

Sorry to hear you lost fish, can imagine very frustrating.

Good luck with all your new fish and like you said with select breeding any slight flaws are minor, I guess that's what breeders do, look for traits they want and then work out what they don't. Not a breeder myself so don't know how easy or hard that is.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Wow! Look at this boy! I love his color anyone have anything to say about this guy? Form and etc. Please? :lol: ?


----------



## DBanana

Would purchase


----------



## kphillips0899

Fenghuang said:


> Heh, "Ooooh, shiny!" was my initial reaction with my amateur eye. I like the iridescence on his fins.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell me why you wouldn't breed him, DBanana?


still a pretty boy though


----------



## kphillips0899

SorcerersApprentice said:


> That's a gorgeous boy, Tree!


LOVE!!!!! THE COLORS!!!!! very pretty


----------



## BlueInkFish

DBanana said:


> Would purchase


Ha ha. :lol: I hope your talking to me?


----------



## Pony

I'm in love with all of these guys!!


































I can't decide which one I like best. I'm in the market right now for just one, but I'm stumped!!


----------



## TealHoundogg

I'd personally spring for the Koi but that's just me. I normally prefer ones that have more patches of color but this guy has some unique eyes.


----------



## Pony

I know I'm loving those eyes!! I'm starting to really lean towards him, but then I know it's uncertain buying a marble...I don't know though, I may do it.

I really really liked this guy but he sold right before my eyes


----------



## TealHoundogg

I've had that happen to me on ebay. Go to bid and then at the last minute another person beats me to it. It really bites.


----------



## Fenghuang

Pony said:


> I know I'm loving those eyes!! I'm starting to really lean towards him, but then I know it's uncertain buying a marble...I don't know though, I may do it.
> 
> I really really liked this guy but he sold right before my eyes


All six of the Aquabid fish I ever owned were/are marbles. I think the uncertainty is part of the reason I like them so much. I can't speak for anyone else, but I hadn't regret one yet. 

Sorry, that is unfortunate. Are you sure he sold though? I swore I've seen that fish listed a couple of times already. Maybe his auction time ran out?


----------



## MameJenny

Aw, that sucks. Happened to me a few days ago. Very disappointing. :-(

I'm certain I've seen that fish, or a very similar one for sale too. In fact, I think I posted his pictures here a week or two back. :shock:


----------



## MameJenny

This guy is an Ebay fish, not an aquabid fish...but is there a reason he costs $150? Is his coloring really that rare? My $3 cellophane betta doesn't look much different...He's gorgeous, though. I'd buy him if he cost about $130 less. :lol:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Live-Betta-...271419742350?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item3f31e0988e


----------



## Pony

Yeah, there was a bid on that fish  I was so bummed! I messaged FarmFish66 to see if they have any other fish from his spawn...I think I might wait until I find another one as unusual as him. I want a fish that makes people say "Wow, he's so...different!" lol


----------



## TealHoundogg

Sounds like he was the one that got away.

I look for bettas that have unique markings. My current male is dragon but also has butterfly markings. He's also parti-eyed, half gold, half blue.

I've seen a female Koi betta that I really liked on Aquabid but her price tag was the only drawback. 

Koi are almost like the Tibetan Mastiff of bettas. By that I mean they're unique but some have a high price.


----------



## Sabina88

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1401850116
View attachment 365226


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1401864719

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1401722455
View attachment 365234


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1401898199
View attachment 365242


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1401949810
View attachment 365250


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1401978167
View attachment 365258


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1401992187

That's a delta not a VT right?
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1401832732
View attachment 365266


----------



## TealHoundogg

Think I've seen that blue marble one. He's a handsome halfmoon.


----------



## Fenghuang

I seriously want one of these.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1401978128


----------



## beautiful Betta

MameJenny said:


> This guy is an Ebay fish, not an aquabid fish...but is there a reason he costs $150? Is his coloring really that rare? My $3 cellophane betta doesn't look much different...He's gorgeous, though. I'd buy him if he cost about $130 less. :lol:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Live-Betta-...271419742350?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item3f31e0988e


I would say he is well over priced, his anal fin is long and curling on one end, he has quite prominent veining. I don't think he would be worth half the price, maybe $40 max I wouldn't even pay that.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

This guy pops!










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1401935780


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

MameJenny said:


> This guy is an Ebay fish, not an aquabid fish...but is there a reason he costs $150? Is his coloring really that rare? My $3 cellophane betta doesn't look much different...He's gorgeous, though. I'd buy him if he cost about $130 less. :lol:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Live-Betta-...271419742350?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item3f31e0988e


While I agree on the price, I know the seller. She imported him and absorbed all the associated fees. She usually keeps Bettas at least a month to make sure they're healthy and acclimated to US water.


----------



## TealHoundogg

Never heard of cellophanes being rare... I have read about albinos though being extremely hard to find. You don't see a lot of chocolate bettas either.

I have seen a silver veiltail and a black orchid crowntail which were hard to come by, now they're more commonplace.


----------



## InStitches

so purty.

*three is enough. three is enough*


----------



## MameJenny

I seem to remember people making a big deal out of bright yellow bettas a few years ago, before I got my first fish...I see yellow HMs in Petco now.  Although, I am lucky enough to live near a Petco that gets rarer colored bettas. I've seen lots of multicolor bettas, one that I think was a mustard gas, some black orchid-like ones, lots of cellophanes, and several metallic silver or gold ones. They're all much nicer looking in real life. 

I suppose the higher price makes sense with all the extra care she's given the fish (though he's still way too expensive). I wonder who/where she imported him from in the first place?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

MameJenny said:


> I seem to remember people making a big deal out of bright yellow bettas a few years ago, before I got my first fish...I see yellow HMs in Petco now.  Although, I am lucky enough to live near a Petco that gets rarer colored bettas. I've seen lots of multicolor bettas, one that I think was a mustard gas, some black orchid-like ones, lots of cellophanes, and several metallic silver or gold ones. They're all much nicer looking in real life.
> 
> I suppose the higher price makes sense with all the extra care she's given the fish (though he's still way too expensive). I wonder who/where she imported him from in the first place?


She told me but I don't remember. She and her husband went to Thailand and visited various hatcheries. I do know she doesn't import 200+ at a time as some of the eBay sellers do. I asked them is how I know.

No matter how beautiful the Betta I couldn't rationalize paying more than $40-$60 (including shipping, etc.) for one online. I've had to figuratively sit on my hands many times when surfing AquaBid.


----------



## MameJenny

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> She told me but I don't remember. She and her husband went to Thailand and visited various hatcheries. I do know she doesn't import 200+ at a time as some of the eBay sellers do. I asked them is how I know.
> 
> No matter how beautiful the Betta I couldn't rationalize paying more than $40-$60 (including shipping, etc.) for one online. I've had to figuratively sit on my hands many times when surfing AquaBid.


Oh, I bet that was incredible, to get to see where the bettas are bred. Also, some people really import 200 at once? Bet it would be a nightmare to get them all set up in new tanks fast enough...

I can't stand paying more than $30-40 for one fish either. I'm buying a fish online right now, and I'm hoping to get him for $35 shipped. That's what turns me off from getting fish from outside of the US - I don't think I could stand paying two shipping costs, and the various extra fees, on top of a $20-50 betta...


----------



## TealHoundogg

Have to agree with you on that. Plus my biggest fear for purchasing abroad is the fish being DOA. I'd hate to pay for a betta I really like and then find out he or she didn't make it. Couldn't handle that.


----------



## beautiful Betta

TealHoundogg said:


> Have to agree with you on that. Plus my biggest fear for purchasing abroad is the fish being DOA. I'd hate to pay for a betta I really like and then find out he or she didn't make it. Couldn't handle that.


The loss would be upsetting I can agree with that, plus the fact that you would lose all the money you spent on the shipping which from what I understand can be as expensive if not more than the actual fish.


----------



## BlueLacee

I want them all!!!!


----------



## kphillips0899




----------



## kphillips0899




----------



## Pony

Man, there are so many beautiful fish...yet I can't seem to find just the right one!


----------



## FishyFishy89

kphillips0899 said:


>


I absolutely love this fish!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kphillips0899

FishyFishy89 said:


> I absolutely love this fish!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


right! starting to really dig Grizzles these days


----------



## daniella3d

damn, I bought it. I just could not resist, lol!





SorcerersApprentice said:


> This guy pops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1401935780


----------



## animallover4lyfe

daniella3d said:


> damn, I bought it. I just could not resist, lol!


That guy has marbled already so much ! He was posted coyple weeks ago and was mainly white! Dont be surprised if he turns all blue! I love smilebetta tho, gorgeous fish


----------



## daniella3d

ok, I hope not. I will write to the breeder. I have already too many marble that turned solid. I would be very disapointed if he did that too.

Do you still have a link to that listing of him you are refering to?



animallover4lyfe said:


> That guy has marbled already so much ! He was posted coyple weeks ago and was mainly white! Dont be surprised if he turns all blue! I love smilebetta tho, gorgeous fish


----------



## animallover4lyfe

daniella3d said:


> ok, I hope not. I will write to the breeder. I have already too many marble that turned solid. I would be very disapointed if he did that too.
> 
> Do you still have a link to that listing of him you are refering to?


He will probably keep the ither colours but i think the blue will fill in definitely 
Heres a pic i have dont mind it was my instagram and i was gonna buy him awhile ago lol( dont mind the white dragon on the right side)


----------



## kphillips0899

daniella3d said:


> damn, I bought it. I just could not resist, lol!


LOL Didnt you swear against getting another marble last week?


----------



## kphillips0899

doubletail crowntail..... want.













mustard rosey


----------



## daniella3d

yeah I did 

It's really sad that they just lose this completely. I am still hoping to catch a stable one.

I do have a plakat that remained pretty much the same:












kphillips0899 said:


> LOL Didnt you swear against getting another marble last week?


----------



## Fenghuang

I had a marble DT from Petco that didn't change that much. Started as a cellophane with a just a handful of spots. He added some streaks in over time, but not very much.


----------



## Fenghuang

kphillips0899 said:


>


This guy... WANT!

I wish.


EDIT:

Omg, his brother (I assume brother). 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1401979990


He looks like my late Moo-stash, but gold instead of green.


----------



## kphillips0899

Fenghuang said:


> This guy... WANT!
> 
> I wish.
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Omg, his brother (I assume brother).
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1401979990
> 
> 
> He looks like my late Moo-stash, but gold instead of green.



idk if they are siblings one is a doubleT, but i love the colors on the black and gold one!


----------



## kphillips0899

stunning. one of the best looking faces ive seen  LOVE THE COLORS!


----------



## CoyDahlia

WANT. Sooo pretty!


----------



## Fenghuang

kphillips0899 said:


> idk if they are siblings one is a doubleT, but i love the colors on the black and gold one!


DT x DT is a risky crossing because there is a higher chance of deformity in the offspring. A DT and a DT geno crossing could yield a spawn of both DT and non-DT fish. So they could be siblings.


----------



## logisticsguy

I really like this giant boy.


----------



## beautiful Betta

logisticsguy said:


> I really like this giant boy.


I love the colouring, my type of colours love pinks. You don't see many like that in giants. Sorry not trying to convince you or anything, just my initial thoughts.


----------



## Araielle

beautiful Betta said:


> I love the colouring, my type of colours love pinks. You don't see many like that in giants. Sorry not trying to convince you or anything, just my initial thoughts.



Wow! This fish reminds me of a Dianthus. So pretty!


----------



## Rimbaum

I'm so in love but I can neither afford nor do I have room for another betta right now.


----------



## kphillips0899




----------



## Pony

I'm torn....


----------



## Araielle

Oh my gosh. The first one for sure. <3 <3


----------



## Pony

I think so too...I love his eyes! Ah he's so cute...why don't they have a buy it now on him...lol


----------



## animallover4lyfe

beautiful Betta said:


> I love the colouring, my type of colours love pinks. You don't see many like that in giants. Sorry not trying to convince you or anything, just my initial thoughts.


I loveeeee him! Wish he wasnt so expensive!


----------



## logisticsguy

beautiful Betta said:


> I love the colouring, my type of colours love pinks. You don't see many like that in giants. Sorry not trying to convince you or anything, just my initial thoughts.


I agree you just don't see this color in many giants. Too bad I don't really need another giant boy right now, I could use a giant female like him however so may contact the breeder for sibling sisters. Considering he is a giant the price is actually not all that high. My last import giant boy was 100 bucks so he is a comparative bargain.


----------



## MattsBettas

Hey CJ, when does the next shipment to or from (whatever it is) Hung go out?


----------



## logisticsguy

Im not sure about this months shipment date Matt because I don't have any ordered this time. I wanted to but may have gotten a fork in the eye from my significant other.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Cute!










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1402397808

Adorable little guy.










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1402057570


----------



## DBanana

Thailand Bettashub is at it again









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1402381401


----------



## MameJenny

That guy has an amazing tail. :shock:


----------



## Tree

I love this little girl! 








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1401957454


----------



## Kithy

I hate how some sellers on aquabid/ebay only have bids, no buy it now. I get really anxious when I want something and there is still like, 5 days before the auction will end.


----------



## animallover4lyfe

MattsBettas said:


> Hey CJ, when does the next shipment to or from (whatever it is) Hung go out?


One of the breders told me june 15th leaves thailand, so pickup is that tuesday. Dont know how accurate that breeders date is though lol


----------



## MattsBettas

There's a good chance I'll be in Calgary the weekend of the 21st... Hmmm

Just thinking out loud.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

This guy looks like he's about to get airborne!










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1402019756


----------



## JDragon

That is one boy I would not hesitate on getting. I guess I'm a blue kinda person. :lol: Too bad I don't need another tank. (Or I have a 10 gallon free if I decide not to breed..... :-?

Do me a favor and DON'T post the link. :lol:




kphillips0899 said:


>


----------



## Araielle

I like a few of the fish Phusit has up!








































And my favorite!


----------



## kphillips0899

JDragon said:


> That is one boy I would not hesitate on getting. I guess I'm a blue kinda person. :lol: Too bad I don't need another tank. (Or I have a 10 gallon free if I decide not to breed..... :-?
> 
> Do me a favor and DON'T post the link. :lol:


Lol i just might because i know he will go to good home if you get him  10 gallons are all i keep my Bettas in. I know right! i love the dragon scale contrast of white/grey/blue looks sooo good.


----------



## BlueLacee

they are all sooo stunning


----------



## Fenghuang

Black and white betta!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1401990022


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

JDragon said:


> That is one boy I would not hesitate on getting. I guess I'm a blue kinda person. :lol: Too bad I don't need another tank. (Or I have a 10 gallon free if I decide not to breed..... :-?
> 
> Do me a favor and DON'T post the link. :lol:


Yeah I would never do that. That would be really mean and enabling and not what this forum thread is about AT ALL! ;-)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1401989740

Oh crap! How'd that get in there?


----------



## Kithy

SorcerersApprentice said:


> Yeah I would never do that. That would be really mean and enabling and not what this forum thread is about AT ALL! ;-)
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1401989740
> 
> Oh crap! How'd that get in there?


LMFAO I am so glad I wasn't drinking anything, I literally snorted.


----------



## Kithy

Oy, so. 

Husband bought me a fisheee.

This is clearly enabling. Or something. This brings it up to five boys.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

He's beautiful! What gorgeous colors! Props to your husband


----------



## Kithy

I'm so surprised by it lol We rarely agree on colors or fin types but he saw this guy and had to get him. Maybe I'm a bad influence?


----------



## beautiful Betta

I love his colouring.


----------



## Kithy

He'll be here friday. How am I gonna wait that long D:


----------



## TealHoundogg

Try thinking about what you want to name him.

Friday's the day after tomorrow.


----------



## Kithy

TealHoundogg said:


> Try thinking about what you want to name him.
> 
> Friday's the day after tomorrow.


<3 You rock.


----------



## TealHoundogg

Thanks.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Pony

Congrats on your beautiful new boy! I'm hoping to be winning my new guy Friday. What an exciting Friday! lol

Now I just need to get my boyfriend to start buying me fish.......


----------



## JDragon

Awe. There's a bid and I don't get paid til Wednesday.  He reminds me a lot of my thailand boy, just no yellow. Oh well.





SorcerersApprentice said:


> Yeah I would never do that. That would be really mean and enabling and not what this forum thread is about AT ALL! ;-)
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1401989740
> 
> Oh crap! How'd that get in there?


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

This guy's eyes look almost cartoonish!










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1402235415


----------



## Kithy

Pony said:


> Congrats on your beautiful new boy! I'm hoping to be winning my new guy Friday. What an exciting Friday! lol
> 
> Now I just need to get my boyfriend to start buying me fish.......


I usually get in trouble if I look at the fish at petco :x


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Love how stripey this guy is!










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1402587252


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Loved it too much, apparently >.<


----------



## valen1014

SorcerersApprentice said:


> Loved it too much, apparently >.<


That was hilarious!! lol XD
Good price and *really* good looks on that guy, I can see why you got him!


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Yeah, I've never owned a copper before and I love the stripes! And such a great price! I might check and see whether he has a sibling female available - it would be interesting to see if that striping is something he'd pass on.


----------



## DBanana

I like his stripes and how nice his body is. Very good, glad you grabbed him before I did.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

So Phusit is going to check for a female but he's not sure he has one. 

Would either of these females be worth breeding him with? (Different breeders than the male).

Female #1









Female #2









Female #3


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

And not really my style, but this guy is kind of neat!










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1402620025


----------



## DBanana

That guy looks exactly like how my son's Spooky Ghost turned out (and I just bred him). Got him from PJ's pets for $7.


----------



## Kithy

I like female number two, personally. Has some of the reddish color. Hopefully he'll have a sibling female for ya.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

#2 is the way I'm leaning, also. She has the colors, I just worry that her anal fin is a little on the longer side. Hopefully Phusit will have a sibling female and I won't have to make any hard decisions


----------



## Darius359au

Interesting colours on this guy
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1402061317


----------



## beautiful Betta

This one is listed as a gold marble, I think he looks quite pretty.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1402324208

And I just love the colours on these two.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1402654472









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1402654965


----------



## Araielle

Haha. Good for you. He's beautiful!


----------



## Kithy

So the fishie is supposed to be here today but..

Shipping info hasn't changed.

Last thing is 
June 5, 2014 , 1:34 am
Depart USPS Sort Facility
OPA LOCKA, FL 33054 

My mail guy delivers around 3-4 PM. Should I be worried?


----------



## SerenasFishys

wow such beautiful fish!


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

SorcerersApprentice said:


> Love how stripey this guy is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1402587252


So here's the female Phusit is going to send along. She looks like she complements him pretty well. What do you folks think?


----------



## Kithy

Awesome! I can't wait to see what babies come from them.


----------



## TealHoundogg

Wow, that's interesting. Love these koi:

www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1402333799

www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1402333805

www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashm1402474355


----------



## Kithy

I ended up texting the guy after the mail man did not deliver. He says that USPS has been pretty unreliable (no surprise..) and that it should be okay. I worry though :X It's so warm here in Texas.

I'll be here all day to get him out of the box and into the house. Is there anything special I should do to cool him off if it's warm? The mail dude we have ALWAYS delivers so late and I know he picks up the post around 9amish to begin deliveries.

It's supposed to be 95 tomorrow :<


----------



## kphillips0899

Absolutely loving the Grizzles lately.


----------



## TealHoundogg

Love the markings on these two:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1402672130

www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1402234388


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Kithy said:


> I ended up texting the guy after the mail man did not deliver. He says that USPS has been pretty unreliable (no surprise..) and that it should be okay. I worry though :X It's so warm here in Texas.
> 
> I'll be here all day to get him out of the box and into the house. Is there anything special I should do to cool him off if it's warm? The mail dude we have ALWAYS delivers so late and I know he picks up the post around 9amish to begin deliveries.
> 
> It's supposed to be 95 tomorrow :<


I'll cross my fingers for you. If you're keeping an eye on tracking and it actually updates to arrival at your post office, you can try calling the post office first thing in the morning and ask them to hold his box for pickup. That way he doesn't sit in a hot delivery van all day.



TealHoundogg said:


> Love the markings on these two:
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1402672130
> 
> www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1402234388


I like that first guy's markings a lot. Too bad he's a marble though - he'll probably end up solidly blue


----------



## amphirion

SorcerersApprentice said:


> So here's the female Phusit is going to send along. She looks like she complements him pretty well. What do you folks think?


wicked project. let me know if a couple oranges pop out (unlikely but hoping). we could swap!


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

amphirion said:


> wicked project. let me know if a couple oranges pop out (unlikely but hoping). we could swap!


I'm going to be breeding my EE HMPK pair soon, but as soon as these two get in they will definitely be going into the conditioning tanks and will be next on my list. I don't know much about genetics, is orange a possibility given that they are coppers? I'll definitely be doing a spawn log, regardless!


----------



## beautiful Betta

I think someone may have been looking for a white a while back, I think this one is quite nice, nice clean white, good clear eyes, only fault I can see is the anal fin is a little to long.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1402274412


----------



## beautiful Betta

in the hm plakat this boy is nice colour wise.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1402743830









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1402428129


----------



## DBanana

I'm so glad I've stayed off Aquabid for so long. Keep posting plakats guys! Make it easy to resist temptation!


----------



## amphirion

SorcerersApprentice said:


> I'm going to be breeding my EE HMPK pair soon, but as soon as these two get in they will definitely be going into the conditioning tanks and will be next on my list. I don't know much about genetics, is orange a possibility given that they are coppers? I'll definitely be doing a spawn log, regardless!


it's based upon the chance that the pair is heterozygous for orange. Extended Red is dominant, and NonRed (orange) is recessive. if both are homozygous for red, then i dont stand much of a chance... wicked pattern though!


----------



## Kithy

He arrived today perfectly fine ^^

He is a lot larger than I thought. My plakat is tinytiny. This boy is pretty big. Acclimating now :3


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Awesome! I'm so glad he arrived okay. Please post pictures when he's settled in!


----------



## Kithy

Definitely :3

I am thinking I will have to put him in my 10g though. He's just so BIG. He'll be okay in the little 3g for now though, I think.

He's also VERRRRRY friendly. He came right over to the side of the tank when I rolled over. He looked as though he was expecting to be fed which I have never had happen in a new betta. They always take a few days. Not this boy, oh no. He wanted his food and he wanted it NAO. So he got it ^_^

Not the best pictures. All my 3g tanks are scratched really bad from a deep cleaning I did when I had a small velvet outbreak a while back. I took a coarse sponge and scrubbed the heck out of them all. So I think my phone and camera love to focus on the scratches rather than the fish. The 10g doesn't have too many though so I'll probably get to work on setting that up in a few minutes here. The light is just a regular table lamp from behind at the moment but I do have a nice strip light for my 10. Here's to never throwing ANYTHING away when I upgrade tanks.

I am in love with him though so definitely will breed him at SOME point because these colors.. gah.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Wow, he does look big! You should try measuring him – maybe he's a giant or part giant. Props to him for being so interactive right away though, that's always a good sign


----------



## TealHoundogg

He's huge! Fish like that you'd call him Tiny or Guinness.

Sounds like he's settling in nicely.


----------



## Pony

I won this guy yesterday!!









I paid the seller and transhipper (Jesse) right away and sent them emails but I haven't heard from either of them...is that normal? Did I do something wrong?


----------



## BlueLacee

Wow, they are all stunning. And congrats to all those wins


----------



## Kithy

He's lovely!

Don't worry too much, transshippers sometimes take a while before they get back to you on stuff. If you don't hear back before 24hrs though I'd send a couple more messages out.


----------



## Pony

Thank you!! I heard back from Jesse last night. Should I expect to hear back from my seller or do they normally not really communicate?


----------



## BlueInkFish

OMG SO GONNA BUY THIS BOY! Just wondering if I bred him what kind of a female should i buy, I want to keep the "bi-color" look on his fries if i end up getting him :lol: anyone up to do some "judging" O__O and finding a female similar or good quality to him  Go easy on me ha ha I'm still learning about fins and etc.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Wow! such a beautiful boy!  though his body is small for some reason?


----------



## TealHoundogg

Wow, he's handsome. He might be a runt if he's on the small side. It's not uncommon. My female was on the small side when I got her and so were some her sisters.


----------



## DBanana

litelboyblu said:


> OMG SO GONNA BUY THIS BOY! Just wondering if I bred him what kind of a female should i buy, I want to keep the "bi-color" look on his fries if i end up getting him :lol: anyone up to do some "judging" O__O and finding a female similar or good quality to him  Go easy on me ha ha I'm still learning about fins and etc.


Be aware that that seller will expect you to pay his Paypal fees for him and to pay additional shipping of $10 (last price he quoted me) to ship from him to his transshipper.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Yeah, I was not impressed with that seller at all. He tried to pull the same crap with me so I backed out.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Urgh, what's the matter with her eye?










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1402327727


----------



## Kithy

Pony said:


> Thank you!! I heard back from Jesse last night. Should I expect to hear back from my seller or do they normally not really communicate?


Which seller? The one I bought from was very fantastic but some are very, very busy and don't have much time to email back.


----------



## Kithy

SorcerersApprentice said:


> Urgh, what's the matter with her eye?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1402327727


It looks a little enlarged  That's very odd.


----------



## DBanana

SorcerersApprentice said:


> Yeah, I was not impressed with that seller at all. He tried to pull the same crap with me so I backed out.


Same here. He's had a couple of fish that have tempted me, but I've yet to be pulled in.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Kithy said:


> It looks a little enlarged  That's very odd.


ha ha yeah i saw that fish to those eyes are so odd


----------



## BlueInkFish

DBanana said:


> Same here. He's had a couple of fish that have tempted me, but I've yet to be pulled in.


Wow it sounds so suspicious T^T i want him so bad I'll "buy" it and if he says some crap then i'll back out of buying D: sigh anyone wanna find another mg hm for me on aq XD can't do it myself


----------



## Pony

Kithy said:


> Which seller? The one I bought from was very fantastic but some are very, very busy and don't have much time to email back.



My seller is PlakatTrokChan


----------



## animallover4lyfe

DBanana said:


> Be aware that that seller will expect you to pay his Paypal fees for him and to pay additional shipping of $10 (last price he quoted me) to ship from him to his transshipper.


What seller is that?


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Lol I've had to pay Paypal fees before (it's only a very small percentage) and if the seller is in Indonesia I usually pay $5 or so to get them to the transhipper in Bangkok. Not sure where this particular seller is located but I would not expect them to have to swallow the costs of posting the fish if they have to ship the fish to the transhipper. 

I may be an anomaly, but if I really want the fish, a few dollars extra is worth it. But then I collect wild bettas and some of the species I have/want are so difficult to get I jump on whatever I can find.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Kithy said:


> Which seller? The one I bought from was very fantastic but some are very, very busy and don't have much time to email back.


Sorry for the confusion, I was agreeing with DBanana. The seller I was referring to is Bettawaters. He's in Thailand so his $10 fee is about $5 higher than the rest of the Thailand breeders. And I haven't had any others expect me to pay their PayPal fees. As this is a business for them, I don't think it's fair for them to expect customers to pay those fees, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## DBanana

litelboyblu said:


> Wow it sounds so suspicious T^T i want him so bad I'll "buy" it and if he says some crap then i'll back out of buying D: sigh anyone wanna find another mg hm for me on aq XD can't do it myself


Make sure to read his ad very closely. If he lines it out in the advertisement what the charges are you can't go at him for saying it wasn't disclosed. 

And truthfully...if I find one I'd suggest buying....I'm probably going to buy it myself... :-?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

PayPal states specifically that as it is providing a service to the seller it is the seller's responsibility to to pay all fees. If someone is passing their fees along to you and you don't feel it's right then turn them in.


----------



## Pony

I had to pay fees on my new boy...I didn't think the like 15 cents was too big a deal. I mean I know it's a little wrong of them to make the buyer pay but I'm not gonna complain about a couple cents and I can't imagine passing up a good fish over it!


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

DBanana said:


> And truthfully...if I find one I'd suggest buying....I'm probably going to buy it myself... :-?


+1 ;-)


----------



## missavgp

but he's not asking for 15 cents, he's asking for $3 for paypal, on top of the other fees.
"6.	Process send money.
6.1 Paypal by [email protected] ( Help Pay Plus Price Charge Paypal 3 $). We Want Receive Full Money only."


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Like the colors on this guy. Sort of looks like stained glass.










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1402702129


----------



## Pony

missavgp said:


> but he's not asking for 15 cents, he's asking for $3 for paypal, on top of the other fees.
> "6.	Process send money.
> 6.1 Paypal by [email protected] ( Help Pay Plus Price Charge Paypal 3 $). We Want Receive Full Money only."


Ohhh, I see, I must have misread!


----------



## DBanana

SorcerersApprentice said:


> Like the colors on this guy. Sort of looks like stained glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1402702129


I'm not a plakat person but....tempted. Really, truly tempted.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

DBanana said:


> I'm not a plakat person but....tempted. Really, truly tempted.


See? We knew you'd come around for the right fish


----------



## DBanana

Not around enough.


----------



## BlueInkFish

SorcerersApprentice said:


> +1 ;-)


Ha ha. Well you evil little doers keep your eyes off of aquabid then :evil: And I may buy him still  Just hope nothing wrong happens if I end up buying him and the seller tells me something else about another fee  wish me luck people!


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Think this guy is really pretty.










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettas&1402627971


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

And this guy. Sort of reminds me a painting.










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1402568723


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Nice, soft colors.










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1402582432


----------



## beautiful Betta

I like that last boy.


----------



## Hallyx

Beautiful copper smarigdina. But do I see 4-ray branching in his caudal? That's unusual. Wonder where he got that.


----------



## DBanana

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1402853342


----------



## beautiful Betta

What a nice boy DB, also quite liked the look of the pink looking boy I got a glimpse of in the background video. Got to go and have a look now, see if I can find it.


----------



## beautiful Betta

Found him, here he is.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1402853238


----------



## LittleBettaFish

This HMPK male from Banleang is quite unusual. Would love to see if/how much his colour changed.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Wild!










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1402713271


----------



## Kithy

Holy cow. Those colors!


----------



## Tree

I don't really care for red and blue bettas but this one is just SO PRETTY!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1402680745


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

I agree! So much nicer-looking than your typical red/blue bettas.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Can someone tell me if this is x-factor scaling? I'm looking for a female with these colors but something about her scales seems off.










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1402671608


----------



## amphirion

SorcerersApprentice said:


> Can someone tell me if this is x-factor scaling? I'm looking for a female with these colors but something about her scales seems off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1402671608


definitely on the top and bottom left photos. half way down the body, and just right above the anal. the other side of the fish is passable.


----------



## amphirion

And, whoever is trying to outbid me on that monster copper plakat. Please stop. Lol. But I'm serious.


----------



## Fenghuang

Haha, not guilty. Even though he would go well withone of my copper metallic HMPK females lol. I really hope you get him though. He's a striking boy.


----------



## Fenghuang

Oi, this guy is certainly eyecatching. 7 bids though? The original bidder should've just hit BIN. It couldn't have been that high if his starting was $18.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1402819653


----------



## logisticsguy

Your thoughts on this Giant Koi female? Im in the market for a giant girl right now.










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1402683681


----------



## DBanana

logisticsguy said:


> your thoughts on this giant koi female? Im in the market for a giant girl right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1402683681


usa! Usa! Usa!


----------



## CoyDahlia

Not usually a fan of the warmer colors, but oh my...


----------



## Fenghuang

Is it just me, or does this guy look sick? He seems to have something going on around his mouth and there is also a sore in his side in the other pictures. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1402680736


----------



## DBanana

I'm not sure it's a sore, I think it may 'just' be a scaling deficiency.


----------



## Fenghuang

I hope so. I guess I am just overly paranoid lately because my favourite female has a sore almost in the same area.


----------



## logisticsguy

Fenghuang said:


> I hope so. I guess I am just overly paranoid lately because my favourite female has a sore almost in the same area.


It looks like good old cotton mouth starting up on him. Im treating a fish for columnaris myself and it started out just like that.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Here's a neat lookin' little crowntail.










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1403176551


----------



## BlueInkFish

Okay. I don't know where exactly to put this so I'll put it here since it has to do with AB. I was gonna bid on this fish (the BIN price was $50 and the bid start was $30) but I was to late (the auction ended, no one bought him). So I asked the seller if I can still purchase him. He said "yes," so I told him how much was the fish? Now he's saying $40. Is there something I'm missing? Because it is a auction, anything can happen ha ha  Heres the boy I was gonna buy or may buy. (I don't want up ending not responding to his email or anything)


----------



## lilnaugrim

I don't think he's worth 40 bucks personally. There are so many bicolors up on Aquabid that look just like him, if you bide your time right you'll find another just like him for 18-20 instead! I mean, unless you are utterly in love with him and need him now, that's just my personal opinion is all.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Ha ha  Well I don't have the best eye for finding them on AB because I don't look through every single one XD lol. I agree with you lilnaugrim just don't know what I should say to the seller? Not going to buy him anymore?


----------



## lilnaugrim

You can not answer and most of the time they assume you don't want to buy them, or just say that you are all set, the price is too high right now, thanks. That's what I'd do is all ^_^


----------



## TerriGtoo

Must.....stay....away.....from......Aquabid........<sigh>
But I sure do love that last irridescent yellow and black boy!
OK, what's it gonna hurt to look, I ask my self?


----------



## TerriGtoo

Aw geez. Someone got him. Thanks alot for buying my fish, alexso......whoever you are! lol


----------



## lilnaugrim

litelboyblu, here are some others I found that might interest you if you care to look ^_^ don't worry, not pressuring you to buy them but figured it might help if you did want to look.

Not a dragon but still a bicolor
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1402681649


A dragon bicolor ^_^
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1402923610


----------



## BlueInkFish

Thanks! -.- Now i have to find the perfect betta for breeding sigh >__< thats gonna take awhile looking through aquabid ha ha


----------



## BlueInkFish

Well thanks for finding some bettas for me ha ha I love that 2nd boy especially <3 really pretty. (I'm going to breed so I can get some pretty babies )


----------



## lilnaugrim

litelboyblu said:


> Well thanks for finding some bettas for me ha ha I love that 2nd boy especially <3 really pretty. (I'm going to breed so I can get some pretty babies )


Yeah, I wouldn't breed that first boy you posted since his anal fin is way too long and his topline isn't fantastic, it could work if you found the perfect girl but you'd need to definitely weigh the pros and cons for him. I like the second boy I posted since all of his fins match for now at least, his color bleeds a bit into his fins but it isn't terrible.

Just type "Mustard" into the search bar on aquabid and it brings you to all the bicolor/mustard gas Bettas so you can search easier! Not all are labeled correctly but it can help you narrow your search a little!


----------



## BlueInkFish

omg. LOL. I didn't know we can search and type something to find a specific betta or fish XD. but thanks again  If you want to help me with finding some more pretty bettas i may breed then feel free XD I'm still trying to find a good pair and once i get to learn more about quality i may want to enter in the shows  but for now its learning to breed


----------



## BlueInkFish

OMG i love the color of this boy <3


----------



## Tabbie82

@litelboyblu- Don't know if you know- reading your post about having to look through each aquabid listing made me think of it- on the aquabid screen, under where it shows what category you are looking at, there is a list across the screen that says "Show:" and has options. If you click on "thumbnails", it will show a small picture (if available) of the fish before the listing. When I first starting shopping on Aquabid I wasn't aware of that and would click on each individual listing to see the fish. Using the thumbnails helped me A LOT. Anyway, thought I would mention that in case you didn't know. And if you do know, ignore me! ;-)


----------



## BlueInkFish

XD THX SO MUCH i didnt even know that I can do this kind of stuff on AB LOL thx again so much! though I cant find the word "show" on AB ...?


----------



## Tabbie82

When you are looking under a certain category- say plakat bettas, there is a bold blue header that has "item", "seller", etc. Above that is a little legend that tells you what the icons mean- like "hot items". Right above that is the list that starts with "Show:". The "thumbnails" option is the 7th one. (At least, this is how it looks on my screen) Hope that helps!


----------



## BlueInkFish

ok ;P ill check it out


----------



## BlueInkFish

Found it! Thx so much!


----------



## Tabbie82

No problem! I got the feeling you might now know about that from reading your posts and I am always more than happy to encourage betta addiction! :-D


----------



## BlueInkFish

XD ! O__o its so much easier to find a betta on AB now haha


----------



## daniella3d

*Does ge see anything?*

Can that fish see something?

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1402782730


----------



## missavgp

I don't know, but I'm going to go with probably not or not for long. Too bad cause the colour is beautiful


----------



## Animalactivist12

Beautiful fish!


----------



## BlueLacee

Noooooo.... They are all to beautiful. I could go to bed, or aquabid... What a choice


----------



## DBanana

I let the spider over my desk drive me away


----------



## MattsBettas

TMT (awesome breeder, a girl I got from him was one of my favorites of all time) has some seriously tempting whites out, with clear eyes (which is an absolute must for me).
View attachment 373642


----------



## CoyDahlia

Tabbie82 said:


> When you are looking under a certain category- say plakat bettas, there is a bold blue header that has "item", "seller", etc. Above that is a little legend that tells you what the icons mean- like "hot items". Right above that is the list that starts with "Show:". The "thumbnails" option is the 7th one. (At least, this is how it looks on my screen) Hope that helps!


You are a lifesaver...


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

I have a folder with each betta category bookmarked to the new listings and show with thumbnails. That way, I just right click on the folder and open all bookmarks. I have a problem, but at least this makes it more efficient.


----------



## Kithy

SorcerersApprentice said:


> I have a folder with each betta category bookmarked to the new listings and show with thumbnails. That way, I just right click on the folder and open all bookmarks. I have a problem, but at least this makes it more efficient.


The first step is admitting you have a problem

The second step is buying that beautiful fish that you've been staring at for two days.


----------



## JDragon

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1403173807
For the person that was looking for a MG...


----------



## DBanana

Kithy said:


> The first step is admitting you have a problem
> 
> The second step is buying that beautiful fish that you've been staring at for two days.


You can't wait two days! It'll be gone!


----------



## Tabbie82

SorcerersApprentice said:


> I have a folder with each betta category bookmarked to the new listings and show with thumbnails. That way, I just right click on the folder and open all bookmarks. I have a problem, but at least this makes it more efficient.


Haha! That last sentence quite literally made me laugh out loud.


----------



## BlueLacee

I'm laughing to... And you guys have done t again, I'm off to aquabid again


----------



## Kithy

DBanana said:


> You can't wait two days! It'll be gone!


Buy it NAO!!


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Kithy said:


> Buy it NAO!!


Sometimes sharing a fish on here is all of the motivation I need for a buy it now. Sometimes I'll be like, 'That is a nice fish! Let me share it. " But then once it's posted I start second-guessing myself and decide I actually do want it:-D

You guys are a bad influence even when you don't say anything at all! ;-)


----------



## BlueLacee

He is stunning, and apparently something very special

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1402819653


----------



## BlueLacee

Very flashy
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1402823462


----------



## BlueLacee

I'm such a sucker for this coloring

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1402871919


----------



## BlueLacee

She is super cute, even though her colors are "dull" by aquabid standards

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1402845603


----------



## BlueLacee

Talk about wild coloring. You have to look at this guy

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1402872027


----------



## BlueLacee

Wow, that is some coloring on this female. It's artificial red

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1402933203


----------



## BlueLacee

And the ever so lovely gold

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1402915485


----------



## BlueLacee

Holly cow, I want him so badly... I can fit another tank, right?

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1402889545


----------



## BlueLacee

And this stunning guy

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1402889289


----------



## BlueLacee

And this guy... If I had the room and money I'd turn into a crazy fish lady

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1402889613


----------



## BlueLacee

Hello mr. stunning and unique

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1402889383


----------



## BlueLacee

Beautiful girl 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1403020776


----------



## Kithy

SorcerersApprentice said:


> Sometimes sharing a fish on here is all of the motivation I need for a buy it now. Sometimes I'll be like, 'That is a nice fish! Let me share it. " But then once it's posted I start second-guessing myself and decide I actually do want it:-D
> 
> You guys are a bad influence even when you don't say anything at all! ;-)


Mwahahaha 

If I didn't have my husband to say no I'd be over run. Imagining a house with a spare room just for fish, oh I would die.


----------



## BlueLacee

He is cool, but his coloring looks sick, like not well

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1402922668


----------



## BlueLacee

OMG, his ears are so big and he is super stunnning


----------



## BlueLacee

He is cool

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1402848599


----------



## BlueLacee

Stunning, so vibrant

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1402923610


----------



## BlueLacee

He had amazing coloring

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1402922000


----------



## daniella3d

I bought one exactly like that from that same seller and he's now completely blue, lost all the white. That one is probaby going to become very soon a blue butterfly betta.



BlueLacee said:


> He had amazing coloring
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1402922000


----------



## Sarah22815

I find this boy a cutie aha


----------



## CoyDahlia

Pretty fins...(though I'm not sure about his face)


----------



## umarnasir335

Hey Bluelace, can you please use the


----------



## FishyFishy89

umarnasir335 said:


> Hey Bluelace, can you please use the tags when posting? It's very inconvenient when you post via links and a person has to click on EVERY SINGLE ONE and open up a million tabs. Also, it breaks up the "flow" of this thread... :/[/quote]
> 
> That was pretty rude. Did you ever wonder if she doesn't know how to post the pictures? I don't find it inconvenient to open multiple tabs. I also wasn't aware that there was a "flow" in this thread.


----------



## lilnaugrim

I didn't find it rude FishyFishy, they did say "please"

It's just more of a convenience and though I do agree with umarnasir, if it piques your interest you can just click it, I generally just scroll on by because I'm lazy lol.


----------



## umarnasir335

FishyFishy89 said:


> That was pretty rude. Did you ever wonder if she doesn't know how to post the pictures? I don't find it inconvenient to open multiple tabs. I also wasn't aware that there was a "flow" in this thread.


Sorry if I came across as rude, it wasn't my intention.
The thing is, that it's just as easy to copy the link of the image, put







in the end, and voila, have the picture show up within the thread.

This is an age where technology shouldn't be an inconvenience, and it definitely isn't in this case. Anyone can learn to use tags. Also, by the flow, I meant that some of the bettas on aquabid are already bought and some can't even be viewed once I click on the link.

Just trying to help out others by making the thread look seamless - i mean its not called "aquabid thread links" for Pete's sake.


----------



## DBanana

lilnaugrim said:


> I didn't find it rude FishyFishy, they did say "please"
> 
> It's just more of a convenience and though I do agree with umarnasir, if it piques your interest you can just click it, I generally just scroll on by because I'm lazy lol.


Gonna have to agree.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

I scroll past links because I'm mostly interested in skimming through the pictures quickly. That said, I believe BlueLacee said there was a reason she had to post links, I just don't remember what it was.


----------



## FishyFishy89

It came off rather inconsiderate to me. Unless your computer is connected to slow internet or you're using the mobile app, it really isn't inconvenient to click a link.


----------



## CoyDahlia

FishyFishy89 said:


> It came off rather inconsiderate to me. Unless your computer is connected to slow internet or you're using the mobile app, it really isn't inconvenient to click a link.


It's definitely more inconvenient to click a link and have to come back each time (either from another tab or using the back button) than to just scroll through the thread. Is it a big inconvenience? No, but it IS an inconvenience. And some people are on mobile; I know I've checked threads a few times. 

And the format of the thread is clearly to post the picture in your post, and not post a link. That is the "flow" of the thread.


----------



## umarnasir335

C'mon guys, we're one big happy family here...no need to fight over anything. Keep on posting your fav bettas folks!


----------



## Tabbie82

umarnasir335 said:


> c'mon guys, we're one big happy family here...no need to fight over anything. Keep on posting your fav bettas folks!


+1 

View attachment 375026


----------



## BlueInkFish

OMG I WANT I WANT I WANT ^ you have a good eye Tabbie


----------



## FishyFishy89

CoyDahlia said:


> It's definitely more inconvenient to click a link and have to come back each time (either from another tab or using the back button) than to just scroll through the thread. Is it a big inconvenience? No, but it IS an inconvenience. And some people are on mobile; I know I've checked threads a few times.
> 
> And the format of the thread is clearly to post the picture in your post, and not post a link. That is the "flow" of the thread.


Sorry, but you have no idea how lazy that sounds.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Will we all please get along and not argue about this  ? This is a thread for our Dreaming AB fishes. Not a thread for arguing . Were all a happy betta loving family ^__^ So lets stop this arguing please.


----------



## lilnaugrim

I think they do Fishy, I'm not afraid to admit I'm lazy either. I rarely click on the links if I'm not interested lol

But I do know that bluelacee posts from school so I doubt the internet is good enough to post the pictures easily.


----------



## beautiful Betta

I mostly scroll past all the links. I did click on them a few times, but we have slower internet speed in Australia and AB can be slow anyway, so when I have waited about a minute for the AB link to load up, and then it says auction closed it is a little annoying so now I don't bother. But that is fine if you cant post pics, everyone will do what is best for them anyway.


----------



## Tabbie82

litelboyblu said:


> OMG I WANT I WANT I WANT ^ you have a good eye Tabbie


Thanks! I thought he was pretty freakin' awesome looking. :-D


----------



## BlueInkFish

Tabbie82 said:


> Thanks! I thought he was pretty freakin' awesome looking. :-D


XD you know it!


----------



## Tabbie82

I've been drooling over this one for a few days now. I think he's just gorgeous.

View attachment 375114


Someone has bid on him, and I don't have the room, so I'm just dreaming… But someday I'll have a fish like this!


----------



## Tabbie82

OMG. I want him. Like now. Like it hurts. Someone make me stop looking. Now. :shock:

View attachment 375122


----------



## Tabbie82

Have you guys seen this girl? Isn't she just adorable?!!

View attachment 375130


----------



## BlueInkFish

Tabbie82 said:


> OMG. I want him. Like now. Like it hurts. Someone make me stop looking. Now. :shock:
> 
> View attachment 375122


> Im not going to stop you... You keep finding beauties and They are gonna end up all in my hands MUAH HA HA HA! :twisted:


----------



## Tabbie82

litelboyblu said:


> > Im not going to stop you... You keep finding beauties and They are gonna end up all in my hands MUAH HA HA HA! :twisted:


You should buy this one! He's gorgeous! It ends in less than an hour and no one has bid yet! There's a BIN… 


View attachment 375314



http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1403023684


----------



## kphillips0899

who cares? link or picture. if you dont like the format dont click it. that simple
until its a RULE nobody needs to change the way they do things to please others. 

now. lets all grow up and move forward.


----------



## kphillips0899

....stunner.


----------



## kphillips0899




----------



## kphillips0899

Very even fins for a DTHM


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Cute! Although he looks slightly short-bodied.










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1403289663


----------



## BlueInkFish

Tabbie82 said:


> You should buy this one! He's gorgeous! It ends in less than an hour and no one has bid yet! There's a BIN…
> 
> 
> View attachment 375314
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1403023684


STOOP! Dont tempt me T^T... I have to breed and buying another fishie won't help me make more room...? Or will it?


----------



## BlueInkFish

SorcerersApprentice said:


> Cute! Although he looks slightly short-bodied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1403289663


omg i loooove his color <3


----------



## Karthix

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1403095974 So pretty <3<3<3


----------



## BlueLacee

Yup, dffinatly hazardes to health. We need an intervention


----------



## thendeathsaid

She looks like a female version of my male but the seller's shipping price is $37 ;_;


----------



## TealHoundogg

*whistles*

She's nice but the shipping fee isn't.


----------



## CoyDahlia

purdy girl! I like the lavender on her fins.


----------



## CoyDahlia

Shiny!


----------



## TealHoundogg

Black orchid?

Nice.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Love his lipstick!










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1403523835


----------



## CoyDahlia

:BIGkissy:


----------



## beautiful Betta

I liked this boy, nice strong colour.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1403431111


----------



## Jonthefish

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1403222403

Love this little guy !! But he is so expensiveeee !!! 

Hope I inserted that pic right XD


----------



## TealHoundogg

Some nice looking ladies.

Koi females
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1403702911

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1403252926

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1403543397

Hello!

Dragon marble
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1403271009

Blue marble dragon

www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1403363856


----------



## Jonthefish

Anyone want to buy me this guy XD


----------



## thendeathsaid

I would totes buy her but this is still the dude who charges $37 for shipping. Why can't he charge $5 like everyone else?? *sobs*


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

If he's charging that much, it sounds like maybe he's shipping via EMS instead of the usual way because you live in Singapore? I'm not sure. When I ordered a fish from him, the shipping fee was only $5, but I live in the US. She is adorable, though!


----------



## FishyFishy89

SorcerersApprentice said:


> If he's charging that much, it sounds like maybe he's shipping via EMS instead of the usual way because you live in Singapore? I'm not sure. When I ordered a fish from him, the shipping fee was only $5, but I live in the US. She is adorable, though!


I feel like I should know what EMS is. Refresh me please? Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

I think it's just another shipping method. I noticed quite a few of the overseas sellers list it as an option. I don't think it utilizes a transshipper.

http://www.ems.post/about-us


----------



## CoyDahlia

Yeah, even the $5 doesn't really cost $5, cause you have to have the transhipper ship it to you. 

Here's a pretty boy.


----------



## Kithy

CoyDahlia said:


> purdy girl! I like the lavender on her fins.


*droooool*


----------



## MameJenny

thendeathsaid said:


> I would totes buy her but this is still the dude who charges $37 for shipping. Why can't he charge $5 like everyone else?? *sobs*


Gorgeous. :-o She would make pretty babies with my copper betta. 

Would the EMS option be cheaper than having a transhipper ship a betta to you? Never heard of it before.


----------



## MameJenny

This guy is a really bright color.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1403267144









This guy is pretty. Is it just me, or does he have big eyes?
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1403365807









This one is so symmetrical looking. I love it. 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1403449133









And a crazily colorful one...
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1403523822


----------



## thendeathsaid

SorcerersApprentice said:


> If he's charging that much, it sounds like maybe he's shipping via EMS instead of the usual way because you live in Singapore? I'm not sure. When I ordered a fish from him, the shipping fee was only $5, but I live in the US. She is adorable, though!


Yes he's using EMS. I don't know why he doesn't just use a transhipper in Singapore~


----------



## BlueLacee

Stunning, all stunning. 

And we have reached 1000 pages of stunning bettas and probably millions of hours on aquabid when we should be doing something else. Great job everyone, keep up the good work

Now... To sleep, or to aquabid...


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Wow!










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1403866572


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Love this guy!










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1403865304


----------



## CoyDahlia

SorcerersApprentice said:


> Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1403866572


I have a newfound love of veil tails. wowza!


----------



## TealHoundogg

Black copper? I love it! 

That veiltail is unique.


----------



## Fenghuang

I think this girl is cute. 

www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1403342006


----------



## Fenghuang

This guy is really colourful.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1403741029


----------



## thendeathsaid

*MUST RESIST*


----------



## DBanana

Ugh, so must I. @[email protected] The fire dragon female I have killed the brother that looks a lot like this. Gotta be strong.


----------



## BlueArwen

*willpower fail*

completely failed in willpower.

My only defense is I had been looking for a red crown tail for a new Spec III in my bedroom. Red will show up fantastically well.

Edited to add: learning a huge amount from the posts this thread. I hope it doesn't eat up much of my Sunday!


----------



## DBanana

BlueArwen said:


> completely failed in willpower.
> 
> My only defense is I had been looking for a red crown tail for a new Spec III in my bedroom. Red will show up fantastically well.
> 
> Edited to add: learning a huge amount from the posts this thread. I hope it doesn't eat up much of my Sunday!


I'm going to be honest. I don't think that's a crown tail. That looks like a Super/delta or HM that has some comb tail going on 

If you zoom in on the caudal you can see some cellophane finnage near the more dramatic splashes of red. I think it has some fin damage around the caudal as well.


----------



## William Zhong

it isnt CT, i think its halfmoon with a fire relief, it seems like CT. what a special fish!!


----------



## BlueArwen

DBanana said:


> I'm going to be honest. I don't think that's a crown tail. That looks like a Super/delta or HM that has some comb tail going on
> 
> If you zoom in on the caudal you can see some cellophane finnage near the more dramatic splashes of red. I think it has some fin damage around the caudal as well.



Looks like my eyes need to learn too :lol: I see the cellophane now, but don't see fin damage? I'll keep looking. Thank you for taking the time to tell me what I bought. The buyer did not claim a crown tail, so no fault to her. She claimed a healthy beautiful young fish that looked all spikey.


----------



## BlueLacee

SorcerersApprentice said:


> Love this guy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1403865304


He is stunning and I really want him. I have a fetish with this coloring

And they are all stunning. One day my will power will be all used up and then look out aqaubid


----------



## TealHoundogg

I like this guy too. The only things that hold me back from getting a betta from aquabid is the total cost including the price and shipping. Next thing would be if the fish was DOA. I'd break a sweat about that.


----------



## CoyDahlia

Yowza!










Shiny!


----------



## TerriGtoo

She'd be perfect for my Harlequin! 
Tempts me to do a spawning. But no.....





Fenghuang said:


> Hehe. I think Catw0man has it right. xD
> 
> Look at this girl!
> 
> Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1369572812


----------



## TerriGtoo

LOL looks like a HMPK masquerading as a veiltail.......





SorcerersApprentice said:


> Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1403866572


----------



## blueridge

Nothing fancy, but I <3 the wilds!


----------



## TruongLN

blueridge said:


> Nothing fancy, but I <3 the wilds!


The cheeks! So cute.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Strohi are nice even if that photo is not very flattering. 

Probably one of the only mouthbrooding species of wilds I would consider owning again.


----------



## blueridge

LittleBettaFish are they easy to keep?


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Yeah I found them easy. They do like soft water though, and tannins will make the colours on them really pop. Otherwise, the only thing I had to watch out for was that the males could be particularly aggressive towards the females from time to time. 

I've never found any of the wilds I've owned to be difficult to keep. But you certainly have to get the water parameters and environment to their liking if you want to see any of them at their best. There are an awful lot of wilds in unsuitable set-ups that look like pale reflections of their true selves.


----------



## blueridge

Thank you so much for the info! One day I will have a pair of wilds...one day


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Haha wilds are the best. They certainly do not get as much love on this forum as they deserve!


----------



## blueridge

That is so true! That is why I stalk your journal and website.


----------



## beautiful Betta

a couple of boys I liked today, I think this one is a very nice example of a koi, and not ridiculously priced.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1404252478

And just love the bright clean white on this boy, with such dark fins.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1404268187


----------



## FishyFishy89




----------



## lilnaugrim

Whoa!!!! :shock::shock2::shock:


----------



## FishyFishy89

I'm pretty sure he is on aquabid. One of the betta breeders I liked on FB posted this picture saying they're now wanting to make room for that betta.


----------



## DBanana

My fingers slipped!


----------



## Sabina88

I don't really like his body color but his fins look kind of cool
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1403888198
View attachment 380786


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1404024912
View attachment 380794


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1403972844
View attachment 380802


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1404188967
View attachment 380810


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1403840757
View attachment 380818


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1404016828
View attachment 380826


He kind of reminds me of a oreo for some reason 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1404067202
View attachment 380834


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1404116404
View attachment 380842


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1404372321
View attachment 380850


----------



## thendeathsaid

His colours are so pretty~~


----------



## lilnaugrim

All this feesh are so drool worthy! DBanana, that boy is gorgeous!! You always pick the best ones though haha.

Okay AB folks, I'm on the look out for a male PKEE but with no red, I'm going for an MG coloration but I know that's almost impossible and far and few in between so anything that has yellow/orange fins and a blue body would be appreciated if you could send me the link! I'm hoping to breed MG PKEE's!


----------



## BlueInkFish

lilnaugrim said:


> All this feesh are so drool worthy! DBanana, that boy is gorgeous!! You always pick the best ones though haha.
> 
> Okay AB folks, I'm on the look out for a male PKEE but with no red, I'm going for an MG coloration but I know that's almost impossible and far and few in between so anything that has yellow/orange fins and a blue body would be appreciated if you could send me the link! I'm hoping to breed MG PKEE's!


WILL DO! :lol:


----------



## Sabina88

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1404351422
View attachment 381266


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1404349844
View attachment 381282


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1404172778
View attachment 381298


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1403952988
View attachment 381306


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1404372451
View attachment 381314


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1404312581
View attachment 381322


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

lilnaugrim said:


> All this feesh are so drool worthy! DBanana, that boy is gorgeous!! You always pick the best ones though haha.
> 
> Okay AB folks, I'm on the look out for a male PKEE but with no red, I'm going for an MG coloration but I know that's almost impossible and far and few in between so anything that has yellow/orange fins and a blue body would be appreciated if you could send me the link! I'm hoping to breed MG PKEE's!


I would suggest emailing betta_hero. He/She was able to find my blue butterfly HMPK EE when I needed a match for my male, and often has a lot of fish that aren't listed. He's the breeder I think of when I think of EEs.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Sabina88 said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1404372451
> View attachment 381314


Gorgeous!


----------



## thendeathsaid

Such an interesting pattern~~


----------



## BlueLacee

Stunning. F I was not about to run out the door to go somewhere right now, I'd be browsing


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Beauty. I love the names breeders use to describe their bettas.










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1404324434


----------



## animallover4lyfe

Teehehehhehehehhehe


----------



## animallover4lyfe

............


----------



## beautiful Betta

That is a nice looking fish SA, I did have a quick look to see if I could find the boy in the background. But no luck. I did go and have a quick looking in the plakats, and found this boy who think as nice colouring and pattern through the fins. I don't know why he looks short in the second picture, he looks fine in the first pic.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1404658797


----------



## BlueLacee

All stunning


----------



## beautiful Betta

I love this boy.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1404386379


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Gorgeous fish, BB.

I love this guy - he reminds me of a macaw.










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1404750180


----------



## Sabina88

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1404757807
View attachment 382634


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1404386519
View attachment 382642


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1404258957
View attachment 382650


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1404409792
View attachment 382658


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1404483230
View attachment 382666


----------



## LittleBettaFish

This male looks like he has a bit of attitude. 










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1404495089


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Cutie!










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1404379728


----------



## BlueLacee

Wow, why don't I have room?


----------



## BlueLacee

She is cute
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1404299780

Now look what you unusual made e do!!! I'm looking again!!!


----------



## BlueLacee

And she is to
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1404299836


----------



## BlueLacee

He is stunning. Look at his color
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1404412405


----------



## BlueLacee

OMG, you have to look at this boy. Gold, black, and clear. Stunning, I want him so bad it hurts
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1404412409


----------



## BlueLacee

Ga!!! He is my color weakness
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1404412418


----------



## BlueLacee

And he is stunning
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1404476568


----------



## beautiful Betta

BlueLacee said:


> Ga!!! He is my color weakness
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1404412418


I have to agree BlueLacee. For those who don't like to click on the links. I have attached the image.


----------



## BlueInkFish

BlueLacee said:


> She is cute
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1404299780
> 
> Now look what you unusual made e do!!! I'm looking again!!!


Nah, not just us  it's your INNER-BETTASELF!!!!!


----------



## BlueLacee

I know, sorry I cannot post the pictures. My iPad is to stupid...

But this boy is super colorful and festive, although something looks wrong about him
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1404355995


----------



## BlueLacee

He is stunning, like a drop of sun
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1404585604


----------



## BlueLacee

Its that coloring again
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1404548375
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1404548378


----------



## BlueLacee

I want her so badly for the sorority I'm planning
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1404548371


----------



## CoyDahlia

BlueLacee said:


> He is stunning, like a drop of sun


Ohh, pretty!!


----------



## BlueLacee

And this guy
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1404647400


----------



## BlueLacee

Wow they are amazing. I know I post a lot of links, but you have to open these two
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1404646202
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1404619208


----------



## BlueLacee

He is stunning
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1404865559


----------



## logisticsguy

I have a couple of arnatbetta fish. Simply outstanding fish. Highly recommend.


----------



## CoyDahlia

I'm so glad I'm going out of town soon, or I would own this fish...









And this one, maybe...


----------



## CNDBETTAS

How are there NO BIDS on this BEAUTY!!!! This would be my DREAM Betta!! I love the CT males and to have a pure white (or even an white CT with black on JUST the tips!)


----------



## lilnaugrim

We've actually had a flux of white CT bettas around here lately! I could probably find you one for less than what you'd spend on AquaBid! lol He is a beauty though!

I love that EE Coy! Such clean color!


----------



## CNDBETTAS

lilnaugrim said:


> We've actually had a flux of white CT bettas around here lately! I could probably find you one for less than what you'd spend on AquaBid! lol He is a beauty though!
> 
> I love that EE Coy! Such clean color!



I might take you up on that!! Im actually waiting to Adopt "Patriot" right now tho. I think you posted on his thread? I cant wait to get that little guy!! But after he is all set up and moved in, I will DEFINITELY be looking for an all white CT like the one I posted! Something about that fish caught my eye and wont let it go haha. Very seldom do I see a Betta that literally makes my jaw drop! Ive seen some real lookers on this forum too but that all white CT was breath taking!!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Certainly! We can talk more about it later and yes, I'm glad you're adopting Patriot too!!

(sorry for throwing the thread off track!)
But here is one of the White CT's we had around here!! This one went to PetMania


----------



## CNDBETTAS

What a looker!!! Its settled LOL. my next fish after Patriot will be a white CT. it was supposed to be a female. Actually, I wanted to try my luck at having a sorority but I cant stop picturing a pure white CT swimming in one of my 5.5 gal. Lol!


----------



## Sabina88

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1404954458
View attachment 384497


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oooh that's a nice boy Sabina!

@CND, I urge you not to do a sorority actually. It is very stressful on the girls and even if you do a planted jungle-like tank, the girls will still mostly hang out in the same area; especially for feeding time. None of the sororities I've done or seen have ever had a good outcome and so if you want to enjoy a female, it's best to keep them separated and/or in their own tank.


----------



## missavgp

Can anyone tell me what would make this fish worth $100 or the BIN of $150? Cause I just don't see it.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1404498754


----------



## lilnaugrim

Probably the fact that his dorsal goes forward, he makes almost a completely symmetrical circle which is hard to achieve generally.


----------



## missavgp

lilnaugrim said:


> Probably the fact that his dorsal goes forward, he makes almost a completely symmetrical circle which is hard to achieve generally.


Fair enough. but as much as I love bettas I don't think any of them are worth that kind of money. By the time you have imported it and shipped it, it's over $200 for ONE fish who might be DOA.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Right, not so good for a pet but better for breeding if you can find the right female at least.


----------



## thendeathsaid

I really like the streaks on his tail


----------



## Sabina88

I kind of like the red in his dorsal fins
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1404942650
View attachment 384826


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1404498861
View attachment 384834


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1405011793
View attachment 384842


----------



## Jonthefish

Has anyone here actually bought any of these fish ? I'm just curious :3


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yup, quite a few times!


----------



## Sabina88

I think I might be one of the few that's never bought one from aquabid. I just like looking through them every once and awhile


----------



## Jonthefish

lilnaugrim said:


> Yup, quite a few times!


That's so cool ! The post office must think your crazy ? xD
" so what you got there ? "
" a fish ! " 










So tempted ... I have a thing for orange bettas x)


----------



## lilnaugrim

Actually I send fish out more than I receive them in the mail lol that and aquatic plants XD

But nah, my PO are used to it since I only have a PO box so everything goes through there and I am often in to pick up packages.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I bought angelfish from aquabid. Does that count? lol


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol well she did say "fish", not "Betta's" ;-)


----------



## Chard56

FishyFishy89 said:


> I bought angelfish from aquabid. Does that count? lol


You bet it does! Especially if you bought them from me, LOL!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Chard56 said:


> You bet it does! Especially if you bought them from me, LOL!


lol
not sure if it was from you XD
They were 7 silvers. Believe one of their parents were from a PB line.


----------



## DBanana

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1404494813


----------



## CoyDahlia

wow, beautiful!


----------



## DBanana

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1404750012


----------



## DBanana

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1404921005


----------



## DBanana

DBanana said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1404494813


I'll be honest, I want him so bad it hurts. But I already have a bid on


----------



## DBanana

...and maybe also her


----------



## DBanana

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1405182631









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1405130135


----------



## freeflow246

He can be yours, for the paltry sum of.....
$300 
with that killer $45 shipping from overseas of course
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1404750606


----------



## LittleBettaFish

He is a stunning colour. I probably spend more on bettas than the majority of this forum would, but I would not want to pay several hundred dollars for a pattern that may or may not change over the course of the fish's life.


----------



## TealHoundogg

I hear you, if I'm going to pay top dollar for a betta, I'd want to find one with a unique color or markings. Plus, I also look for fish that are healthy. If I see a betta that looks sick or isn't moving around that much, I skip them.


----------



## freeflow246

If I had the room and money to be a more serious betta keeper (have more than one tank), I'd be okay spending more than pet store price on a betta. But $300 is a bit much for a fish that doesn't seem terribly unusual to me. Especially considering how you can't see any of these online fish in person. I saw his sister for sale for much less, not even $100 if I recall, and I thought she looked better than he did.


----------



## amphirion

oh look at this pretty girl... gold and black sounds promising.










aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand she's gone.


----------



## DBanana

Lol


----------



## MameJenny

freeflow246 said:


> He can be yours, for the paltry sum of.....
> $300
> with that killer $45 shipping from overseas of course
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1404750606


$300 seems like way too much for any betta. I've seen several bettas who looked very similar to him on Ebay for under $50-70 including shipping.


----------



## DBanana

Next female. I'm going to aim for shortening my HM dragon males fins and improve their dorsal.


----------



## lilnaugrim

She looks good DB but her topline is super hunched.


----------



## DBanana

Yheah, the boys have good topline so I felt that was a flaw that could be worked out.


----------



## Jonthefish

I want one of these fancy shmancy fish soo bad omg !!!


----------



## AAquarist

Oh I love his eyes, he's gorgeous! and He's only $20, so tempting...I do have an extra tank but not an extra heater. :-?


----------



## thendeathsaid

I like his colour


----------



## TealHoundogg

Ooh...nice!


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

He is pretty! Love the colors.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Omg these two would be a perfect pair! :3 I'm so tempted to buy them but I don't know cause I want to buy a blue butterfly pair as we'll ha ha


----------



## BlueInkFish

Here's the male... <3 I'm just in live with these two


----------



## amphirion

Siblings? F1 should be awesome since you'll end up with every type of blue.


----------



## BlueInkFish

amphirion said:


> Siblings? F1 should be awesome since you'll end up with every type of blue.


I'm not sure they aren't from the same sellers so most likely not but I would love to buy them both an see what I get if I breed haha  but like I said I do want to start a blue butterfly hm line as welll... Just don't know which one to choose


----------



## freeflow246

Those fish are gorgeous. If I was looking into breeding I would definitely love to have them.


----------



## Fenghuang

:O oh my goodness...

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1405118243


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh Feng, he's a beauty!


----------



## BlueInkFish

lilnaugrim said:


> Oh Feng, he's a beauty!


Yeah he is! Just the price for him ain't haha  unless it's your dream fish or something


----------



## Fenghuang

litelboyblu said:


> Yeah he is! Just the price for him ain't haha  unless it's your dream fish or something


Seriously, that is outrageous. @[email protected] Someone really wants him, I guess.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Fenghuang said:


> Seriously, that is outrageous. @[email protected] Someone really wants him, I guess.


Yeah must be desperate for that specific fish or just like the "marble look" to pay $123 for it... It is a marble if I'm not mistaken? So why pay for a fish that may change colors if you don't want it to ? Unless you want a marble that is  I have one myself and he marbled like crazy! Obviously I was expecting it though haha


----------



## Fenghuang

Yeah, he would be called a marble. There are people who buy a pretty fish and don't realize it'll change on them (or before it even arrives). Or they could be hoping he is one of those who doesn't change too drastically. I love watching marbles marble, but sometimes I wish you could just freeze their marbling.


----------



## DBanana

Well at least one of those bidders has 239 positive reviews, which is usually only a fraction of actual transactions, so I'd say they're pretty aware of fish, lol. 

He brings good form to the table (a little spoonheaded but that's fixable), an intense orange and, in my opinion, a fairly good mix of 'transparent' blackness, where the orange comes through. If I was looking to continue those genes I'd want him and a couple of siblings.


----------



## MameJenny

litelboyblu said:


> Yeah he is! Just the price for him ain't haha  unless it's your dream fish or something


Holy $123. :shock:

He's gorgeous, though!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Fenghuang said:


> Yeah, he would be called a marble. There are people who buy a pretty fish and don't realize it'll change on them (or before it even arrives). Or they could be hoping he is one of those who doesn't change too drastically. I love watching marbles marble, but sometimes I wish you could just freeze their marbling.


Haha yeah I wish I could freeze my marble boy when I first got him.. He was so beautiful  now he's blue and black a wonderful change


----------



## BlueInkFish

MameJenny said:


> Holy $123. :shock:
> 
> He's gorgeous, though!


Haha yeah Ikr! I am so fascinated by the colors though <3


----------



## amphirion

That fish is exactly what I want to create---instead of turquoise, I want copper though.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Omg! Copper would be a beautiful color on him!!!!


----------



## Fenghuang

amphirion said:


> That fish is exactly what I want to create---instead of turquoise, I want copper though.


That sounds gorgeous. I had a similiar goal in mind. This copper marble female was an unexpected baby from a HMPK sibling cross. 



I never did get a chance to breed her, but I hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Fenghuang said:


> That sounds gorgeous. I had a similiar goal in mind. This copper marble female was an unexpected baby from a HMPK sibling cross.
> 
> 
> 
> I never did get a chance to breed her, but I hope everything goes well for you.


Wow! She's so beautiful.... Go check her tank ..she might be gone haha


----------



## Fenghuang

litelboyblu said:


> Wow! She's so beautiful.... Go check her tank ..she might be gone haha


Thanks, Litel. I'm sad to say that she passed. We have some impenetrable disease in our systems (I'm attributing approximately 15-20 betta deaths to it). It seemed to have stopped for the time being, but we don't dare to breed or get anymore until our remaining little group of fish lives out the rest of their lives.

But that gives me time to plan and research and think about more concrete goals, so there's that.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Fenghuang said:


> Thanks, Litel. I'm sad to say that she passed. We have some impenetrable disease in our systems (I'm attributing approximately 15-20 betta deaths to it). It seemed to have stopped for the time being, but we don't dare to breed or get anymore until our remaining little group of fish lives out the rest of their lives.
> 
> But that gives me time to plan and research and think about more concrete goals, so there's that.


Aww I'm sorry. Sorry I said that btw I didn't know  but I hope you will enjoy the moments your fry were with u <3 because they make beautiful memories


----------



## Fenghuang

litelboyblu said:


> Aww I'm sorry. Sorry I said that btw I didn't know  but I hope you will enjoy the moments your fry were with u <3 because they make beautiful memories


No, no, don't feel bad! It's okay! And I definitely be sure to. Thank you, I hope the same to you.


----------



## Fenghuang

I have really been liking the look of black bettas lately. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1405181310


This piebald female's cute too. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1405175210


----------



## BlueInkFish

Fenghuang said:


> No, no, don't feel bad! It's okay! And I definitely be sure to. Thank you, I hope the same to you.


Ok . I just didn't want to make you feel bad bc I saw the thread of that spawn and it sounded like you worked really hard  That female betta is eye catching though


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Very cute gold veil!










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1405658570


----------



## thendeathsaid

This is just amusing cuz he looks like a carbon copy of my male xD Even down to the amount of clearness on his pectoral fin and the curling on the dorsal lol. I got mine from a diff seller tho

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1405684710


----------



## thendeathsaid

I love the pattern on this guy, and the shade of blue, and that white streak on his anal fin


----------



## BlueInkFish

Beautiful! I love that veiltail especially


----------



## CoyDahlia

This guy is pretty cool looking. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1405116603


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Very cute. 










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1405478813


----------



## BlueInkFish

I'm speechless... So speechless... ^


----------



## beautiful Betta

love the colour on this boy, not a 100% sure but looks like a little dragon scale could be creeping onto the eye.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1405346591


----------



## lilnaugrim

Very little bB, looks like he's just looking down. Aero, my DS boy has the same thing when he looks down too. I don't think he will go blind though, just my educated guess.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Omg that's a very beautiful hmpk!!! I WANT!


----------



## amphirion

shame on me for not looking at the DT category enough... and another shame for this beauty not being a HMDTPK...









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1405252615


----------



## SkyDye

I am not an expert on fins at all, just thought I'd share this boy because his colors looked amazing to me. Possibly just a personal thing but I'll share anyways 










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1405260983


----------



## TealHoundogg

Oh, snap I love this guy!


----------



## amphirion

somebody from the US buy her and breed her please?
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1405533106

her form is pretty darn nice, wonderful fin spread. dare i even say show quality?


----------



## BlueInkFish

I want her!!! I love her pattern!


----------



## DBanana

Not in love with the pattern but that's some nice finnage


----------



## amphirion

DBanana said:


> Not in love with the pattern but that's some nice finnage


agreed. i wish the pattern was more defined if anything.


----------



## BlueInkFish

I like it bc of the tiger look though I wish that orange would be a bit more brighter haha


----------



## freeflow246

Agreed, with a bit more orange she'd be awesome. The name Tiger Lily sprang to mind. 

And that black and white one is a cutie. Looks like a dalmatian.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Omg I'm in love... To bad I can't breed him his tail looks that of a rosetails D: Why can't I find one exactly like him just not a rosetails T-T oh well, he's beautiful either way


----------



## BlueLacee

Fenghuang said:


> :O oh my goodness...
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1405118243


He sold for $151. Wow, he is stunning, but really?


----------



## BlueLacee

Why they all so beautiful!?!?!? It's times like this I'm glad I don't have an account so I don't blow all my money


----------



## freeflow246

BlueLacee said:


> He sold for $151. Wow, he is stunning, but really?


One I posted a few pages back was at nearly 400 bones when I checked, not sure what he ended up going for but since there was quite a bit of time left on the auction I am sure the price rose even more.

As a snake owner I definitely can't sniff at spending a lot of money on an animal that will be confined to a tank its whole life, but for a betta I think my limit would be around $100 for a pet (and it better be a LOOKER too), maybe $200 if I was breeding.


----------



## Crossroads

going for 50 buy it now. SO MUCH WANT Black Gold Dragon HM









Also this guy Gold Copper Gas Dragon OHM PK 









Dumbo DTHM gold hnnn


----------



## freeflow246

Those two dragons are wonderful, especially the gas one.


----------



## Hallyx

Breeders (and customers) can describe their fish any way they want, but....

Traditionally "Dragonscales" are thick, white or light blue and sort of matte finish -- not much iridescence. "Coppers," sometimes called "Metallics," are any color and their scales are very shiny, iridescent and metallic like a modern automobile paint job -- like those two stunning PKs above.


----------



## freeflow246

Ah, makes sense. The op described them as dragons so I just assumed, but I've always had some trouble differentiating between some dragons and coppers.


----------



## Crossroads

I described them how the seller had them listed, and yeah same. Betta morph types are weird and complicated.

I've had a Black Devil with just some cool iridescence sold to me as a dragonscale CT, and my DeT Nereus was sold to me as an HM.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Crossroads said:


> I've had a Black Devil with just some cool iridescence sold to me as a dragonscale CT


Sounds more like a Black Orchid. Black Devil would be a black fish with red in it's fins, Black Orchid is black with some nice blue irid on the scales and fins; the degree of irid varies from fish to fish.


----------



## Crossroads

He does indeed have red in his fins but the blue/silver as well.








Shoddy weirdly-angled Camera phone picture but thats my Black Devil.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh okay, actually he's a Black Copper bicolor ;-) that irid on his scales is Cooper, not part of the blue irid technically but they work on the same layer IIRC.


----------



## Crossroads

Whatever he is, I love him haha. He's a character and a half.


























Found these pretty boys a few minutes ago


----------



## BlueInkFish

I love that first boy! I never really liked coppers but he's amazing!


----------



## Crossroads

I have a secret love for greens and coppers. Pity most of the greens on Aquabid look more blue :c


----------



## BlueInkFish

Haha yeah, if you look very hard you can find a beautiful green betta!


----------



## Fenghuang

I like this guy.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1405523806


And this guy looks really interesting.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1405780085


----------



## BlueInkFish

Love the second boy!


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Nice, bright colors!










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1405689044


----------



## BlueInkFish

...I want that haha very beautiful!


----------



## Sabina88

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1405999518
View attachment 393322


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1405999470
View attachment 393330


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1405694405
View attachment 393338


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1405524550
View attachment 393354


----------



## thendeathsaid

Love his colours!


This one too


----------



## thendeathsaid




----------



## ZentheBetta71614

Wholly crap! I just discovered what this is. I could waste a life time on this site! It's as bad as Pinterest except better.


----------



## ZentheBetta71614

Love this guy! 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1405809611


----------



## beautiful Betta

thendeathsaid said:


>


it is a nice white, but either he has been fed too much, or something is wrong with his tummy.


----------



## Sabina88

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1406308687
View attachment 395394


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1405756188
View attachment 395402


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1405804145
View attachment 395410


I love how deep red his fins are
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1405894803
View attachment 395434


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1405944002
View attachment 395442


----------



## BlueInkFish

I like that first boy sabina! Very interesting color!


----------



## Islandgaliam

Today, I like this one;

http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashm1405959910.jpg


----------



## Stone

This giant is pretty nice....
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1406069803


----------



## thendeathsaid




----------



## ZentheBetta71614

Since this is the week of white Bettas and I love white bettas I thought I'd share this guy! So cute! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1406089598


----------



## ZentheBetta71614

LOVE this guy too! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1406173808

And this guy! I've never heard of a Jellyfish Fancy but these guys are sweet! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1406189978

This is the truest yellow I have seen in a while. Love it! I wish I had room for more guys! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1406201962


----------



## ZentheBetta71614

Ok one more! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1406255803


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

If I had the money I would breed her to Mesmer (my periwinkle butterfly dumbo delta) http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1406067583


----------



## Islandgaliam

Wow! Can't believe the price on this one! $1,000.00!!!!!
http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashmp1406068941.jpg


----------



## ZentheBetta71614

Sweeda88 said:


> Oh, I love these kinds of threads!


Do you have the actual link to the first one that is all yellow?! I have to check that guy out!


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Love his finnage!









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1406439499

Neat pattern.









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1406370399

Love her color but it looks like she's got that short body thing goin' on.









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1406253590


----------



## freeflow246

ZentheBetta71614 said:


> LOVE this guy too! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1406173808
> 
> And this guy! I've never heard of a Jellyfish Fancy but these guys are sweet! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1406189978
> 
> This is the truest yellow I have seen in a while. Love it! I wish I had room for more guys! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1406201962


I guess jellyfish is the new way to say cellophane lol


----------



## Morrin

I love this guy
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1406387500


----------



## Morrin

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1406695690#HIST
Stunning


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

*whistle* Almost up to $100 for this guy.










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1406210455


----------



## beautiful Betta

He is a gorgeous gold, but his anal fin is on the long side I think.


----------



## Hallyx

Yeah, and his leading dorsal rays are short and his edges aren't sharp, his peduncle's kind of weak and we've seen better toplines -- in fact, he may not quite be an HM.

But that color is really something, ain't it?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Actually, his topline is gorgeous compared to most of the other fish on AB!

But yeah, I wouldn't necessarily count him as a HM either with those rounded edges, at least not a proper HM.


----------



## beautiful Betta

All in all, I think we all agree that he is overpriced, lol.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Speaking of overpriced, I can't figure out what the hell is going on with these 3 auctions...









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1406671446









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1406671508









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1406671570


----------



## BlueInkFish

SorcerersApprentice said:


> Speaking of overpriced, I can't figure out what the hell is going on with these 3 auctions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1406671446
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1406671508
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1406671570


Ikr! I saw those and I was like (excuse my French  Duh hellz?


----------



## lilnaugrim

The first boy is nice but certainly not worth 101.....some people are very strange....


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

The seller also sold a mustard gas female EE (who I very badly wanted) but she went for $22.00 so I'm surprised to see such high numbers from a generally cheap seller


----------



## thendeathsaid

I would be very tempted to name this guy Rudolph lol


----------



## lilnaugrim

Awww he's a cutie! I love when they have such prominent skunk stripes like he does!


----------



## hrutan

Wow. He's beautiful. I'm not surprised he's going for more than $30.


----------



## amphirion

his dorsal isnt optimal, he has split ventrals, and his anal fin is a tad bit too long as well. if he had more red expressed, im sure his perceived value would increase. 

i go on ebay from time to time... interesting crowntails up for bid. if i werent invested in hmpks, i definitely would have wanted to work with something like this, quite clean:








she and quite a few other siblings are up for bid/sale.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chocolate-D...371108860460?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item5667cfd22c


----------



## ZentheBetta71614

I want a yellow one SOOOO bad! Love this guy!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1406781603


----------



## ZentheBetta71614

I also love this guy! 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1406775605










Love these gold guys too! 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1406814527


----------



## FishyFishy89

I hate how some images don't show up on mobile but they do on the computer -.-

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ashthemutt

amphirion said:


> his dorsal isnt optimal, he has split ventrals, and his anal fin is a tad bit too long as well. if he had more red expressed, im sure his perceived value would increase.
> 
> i go on ebay from time to time... interesting crowntails up for bid. if i werent invested in hmpks, i definitely would have wanted to work with something like this, quite clean:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she and quite a few other siblings are up for bid/sale.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chocolate-D...371108860460?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item5667cfd22c


Wow I actually just bought a sibling of that fish yesterday XD


----------



## thendeathsaid

I really love what this seller puts up but he's the one who uses EMS for where I am and the shipping is so expensive. Is there any particular reason why a seller might use EMS rather than a transhipper? I'm getting tempted to ask him to find a transhipper in Singapore to ship to....


----------



## Islandgaliam

ZentheBetta71614 said:


> I also love this guy!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1406775605
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love these gold guys too!
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1406814527


Me Too! That gold is really something!!


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Please...


----------



## Alaura123

Oh my gosh..... I want her soooooo bad :shock2:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1406736358


----------



## ZentheBetta71614

Love this steel blue and lemon betta! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1407071229

This "Orange" male is gorgeous too. I would say more coral/ red/orange. http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1407092413


----------



## ZentheBetta71614

Love this gold guy! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1407072060

Turquoise! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1407343020


----------



## thendeathsaid




----------



## Alaura123

I love her!!!


----------



## Crossroads

Ugh so many pretties for auction today HHHH
Picture spam sorry ><









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1406991610
This orange guy <3








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1406998206
Mmm platinums. He looks like spun silver <3








Sirinut Betta Farm bettas always catch my eye. These guys are no exception








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1407037212
More sirinut farm bettas that are major grabby hands for me:


----------



## ZentheBetta71614

thendeathsaid said:


>


Love this guy!!


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Can someone tell me what is going on here?









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1407339453


----------



## BlueInkFish

SorcerersApprentice said:


> Can someone tell me what is going on here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1407339453


Ikr! I saw that one today, -__- IMHO I wouldn't pay $300+ for 1 fish, instead I would use that money on more than one fish  and plants and the set ups!


----------



## InStitches

amphirion said:


> his dorsal isnt optimal, he has split ventrals, and his anal fin is a tad bit too long as well. if he had more red expressed, im sure his perceived value would increase.
> 
> i go on ebay from time to time... interesting crowntails up for bid. if i werent invested in hmpks, i definitely would have wanted to work with something like this, quite clean:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she and quite a few other siblings are up for bid/sale.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chocolate-D...371108860460?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item5667cfd22c


I have a sibling, Mele in my signature! Healthiest fish I have ever had. Plump and perfect, right out of the shipping box. Lemon came from the same breeder. Absolutely recommend.


----------



## Hurdyburdy

Shiny


----------



## thendeathsaid

Love her! too bad I'm broke :'(


----------



## Crossroads

I need him like I need air //sob









Tancho <3


----------



## Innerbeauty

Drooling.... :BIGcha-ching:


----------



## DBanana

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1407470946


----------



## DBanana

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1407684613









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1407678958


----------



## Olympia

Ahh this guy isn't on Aquabid, I dunno if the breeder is even selling him since I just saw him on my FB feed, but I thought I'd be fine to share him here anyways.  Just cause he looks so awesome.


----------



## Fenghuang

I don't usually like CTs as much as other tail types, but holy cow, that one!



Crossroads said:


> Tancho <3


I drooling over this one before too. I think the betta I recently found at Petsmart looks a little like him, although the patch on his head is just his bald head. xD


----------



## amphirion

Olympia said:


> Ahh this guy isn't on Aquabid, I dunno if the breeder is even selling him since I just saw him on my FB feed, but I thought I'd be fine to share him here anyways.  Just cause he looks so awesome.


yes.


----------



## Hallyx

That black CT is nice. But the breeder spells Betta splendens wrong.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Check on the caudal on this guy! Such a symmetrical doubletail.










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1408612464


----------



## Alaura123

Oh my gosh....


----------



## DBanana

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashm1408207914

$200 buy it now, and....someone bought it. Don't blame them though. Nom.


----------



## DBanana

Son has told me to buy him:










and him:


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

That green guy is gorgeous!


----------



## DBanana

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1408351084









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1408436255
(I want his caudal !_!)









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1408729864


----------



## DBanana

I want to combine the first and last guy to create the perfect fish. @[email protected]


----------



## Alaura123

looking for females for a possible sorority
love these two


----------



## BlueInkFish

.... I want this one sooooo bad but I just bought a new fish T-T and my newest editions are blue butterfly's!!! Why do the " perfect" fish show up when I already buy a new one???!


----------



## BlueInkFish

And I just loooove this one....


----------



## amphirion

DBanana said:


> I want to combine the first and last guy to create the perfect fish. @[email protected]


so unfortunate it doesnt work that way. that last guy is almost perfect!


----------



## thendeathsaid

So pretty!


----------



## BlueInkFish

I saw that one.. And I was speechless......I still am....


----------



## blueridge

Dream betta right here! I want a koi so bad :shock:


----------



## BlueInkFish

I like the one behind him hehe !!!


----------



## Alaura123

blueridge said:


> Dream betta right here! I want a koi so bad :shock:


 Where...did...you...find...him?


----------



## MattsBettas

TMT's a fantastic breeder...


----------



## blueridge

:lol: on Aquabid where all the pretty bettas are!


----------



## Alaura123

found him! :3


----------



## blueridge

:O Get him!


----------



## Alaura123

yup think I might be leaning toward him..
after all the bettas I have been looking at for the near future, I think he might be the best!
I also am striving for a koi, they are amazing! Course I have to save up


----------



## blueridge

That is why I liked him too! He was the best looking one that I saw. Saving up won't be hard ;-) Wish I could get one but I promised myself that my next betta purchase would be a pair a wilds since I've wanted them FOREVER! I hope you get him!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

This is Xerxes, I bought him from Aquabid way back in May. Unfortunately I did not save the seller photo of him.. he's changed a lot since the seller snapped a pic of him but I still love 'em, mustard plakats are my all time favorite betta! This is the best shot I've managed of him so far, he looks better in person.. he also never likes to hold still when the camera is out, nor flare at mirrors or photos of other betta boys. If you are curious about his pose he's looking/aiming up to see if I'm going to feed him yet.


----------



## MattsBettas

The anal fin on this guy... Don't really know what's going on, but it looks neat. 
View attachment 416866

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1408889361


----------



## amphirion

looks like the anal fin is splitting rays, like the caudal, which gives it the wider spread. dont know how i feel about it--at least it's decently in proportion to the caudal, but it makes the fish look like it has no abdomen.


----------



## Fenghuang

I am obsessed with this guy.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1409282342


----------



## TealHoundogg

Ohhh, nice!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Okay I'm not really fond of his color bleeding but look at those tail ray's!! His caudal form would be perfect if his edges weren't rounded but the ray reduction looks absolutely beautiful and so clean!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1409194084


----------



## logisticsguy

Where have all the good quality giants gone? it has been really sparse on aquabid lately for the giants. :-(


----------



## Crossroads

*Oops, I found way too many pretties. Sorry guys ^^;*









Not so much a want as much as a "something seems very wrong here."
Love his fins but uh....that spine doesn't look right.










Love the blue on that guy. Almost electric.









Ugh them spots <3









Oh no help I need 50 <3


















Award for most interesting marble goes to









And then theres this guy that I don't know what to make of him


----------



## Fenghuang

This one has an interesting pattern.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1408865871


----------



## MattsBettas

logisticsguy said:


> Where have all the good quality giants gone?


To your house! In all seriousness though, I've noticed that... 



> This one has an interesting pattern.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/aucti...hmp&1408865871


I really like it... The blue splotches look like little "S"s. Don't like what's going on with his penduncal...


----------



## hrutan

Awww, 404 error.


----------



## Fenghuang

MattsBettas said:


> To your house! In all seriousness though, I've noticed that...
> 
> 
> 
> I really like it... The blue splotches look like little "S"s. Don't like what's going on with his penduncal...


I agree. :lol:

Yeah, his body is wonky. The blue is very striking though.


----------



## thendeathsaid

Adorbs little mustache on this guy. Would buy for the mustache alone if I had space lol


----------



## logisticsguy

Arnat has some lovely yellows.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1409065321


----------



## amphirion

ugly as sin, and needs a ton of work (i bet siblings look better)--but i once believed blue dragons were an impossibility.

today i've been proven wrong:








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1409235302

a sibling i guess? must be due to the marbling gene making it possible?








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1409025830


----------



## lilnaugrim

The two look absolutely terrible lol but we've finally made a "true" Blue Dragon! That's pretty exciting to see, even if it is temporary lol. The closest to a Blue Dragon I saw before was a female who had some real heavy irid on her tail but that was it.


----------



## InStitches

does this count as a blue dragon?


----------



## amphirion

close but no cigar.
white spread is not enough both in coverage and irids, and spreads to the fins (especially dorsal). a good dragon has minimal metallic sheen on its fins (bicolor pattern).


----------



## Fenghuang

If we're counting marbles, I think this one would be closer for me.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1409334619


----------



## BettaGirl612

I really want a plakat from aquabid but I'm afraid of shipping


----------



## Kithy

BettaGirl612 said:


> I really want a plakat from aquabid but I'm afraid of shipping


Shipping a PK might be easier than a long finned betta just because there's less chance of fin biting during transportation.


----------



## MattsBettas

Notice how the blue dragons are marbled... They're just dragonscale marbles, with the heavy presence of blue. I think I guessed that this was possible in a thread about blue dragons a while ago, but I still think we're far away from a true, solid, non-marbling blue dragon.


----------



## DBanana

I know a couple of breeders that are working on it, but they aren't selling ANY of the line, even the non-perfects.

Lost a dear girl, so I'm looking around again.


----------



## thendeathsaid

This guy link does stuff similar to those blue dragons above


----------



## Pippin

I really like this guy, but nobody else in my family wants him, or are willing to get another betta.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1409066278


----------



## BlueInkFish

Pippin said:


> I really like this guy, but nobody else in my family wants him, or are willing to get another betta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1409066278


I looked at him too! I was actually thinking of getting him and another like him but yellow and I already have a blue butterfly hm ^__^! Having primary colored Bettas would be cool haha!!!


----------



## Fenghuang

That is a pretty red butterfly. You should get him, Littel. ;-)

Ugh, this female... Already one bid one her.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1409148054




EDIT: I want this girl too! T_T

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1409146441


----------



## BlueInkFish

Quit tempting me Feng!!

I like that first girl though  you should bid on her XD start a bidding war. > am I tempting you now ?!?


----------



## Pippin

well, I hope some one on this forums buys the male i was looking at. That way i will know what he is doing. Who ever buys him probably would be a breeder, or not on this forums though.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Pippin said:


> well, I hope some one on this forums buys the male i was looking at. That way i will know what he is doing. Who ever buys him probably would be a breeder, or not on this forums though.


I was actually thinking of buyin. Him and a similar female  but sadly I'm "broke" -__- my mother forbids me haha !


----------



## Fenghuang

litelboyblu said:


> Quit tempting me Feng!!
> 
> I like that first girl though  you should bid on her XD start a bidding war. > am I tempting you now ?!?


Not tempting. Just my honest opinion! 

Uuuuugh, I really would if I was going to be breeding bettas any time in the near future. I have dreams about a broad dorsal like that on a female!


----------



## amphirion

thendeathsaid said:


> This guy link does stuff similar to those blue dragons above


Holy Ishtar... Took a look at the rest of his fish. A bit excessive with the branching but wow! Scale deformities are absent and the colors are ridiculously clean! Thanks for introducing me to this breeder. Must acquire stock.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Fenghuang said:


> Not tempting. Just my honest opinion!
> 
> Uuuuugh, I really would if I was going to be breeding bettas any time in the near future. I have dreams about a broad dorsal like that on a female!


Get her then haha!!!!!


----------



## Pippin

I found a new one I want. It's not B. Speldens though. 








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettas&1409090511


----------



## DBanana

So tempting...anyone want to buy it for me?


----------



## Fenghuang

litelboyblu said:


> Get her then haha!!!!!


Staaaaahp! D: We have two 10's, one 5, and a 20L sitting empty right now. As much as I would love her, I have no money and a new fish ban. *cries*



DBanana said:


> So tempting...anyone want to buy it for me?


That boy is so symmetrical, wow.


----------



## BlueInkFish

I like that copper boy!!! 

Well then, Feng, I guess I can't tempt you anymore haha ! Tell me when you get your next pay check and I'll tempt you then XD


----------



## Alaura123

DBanana said:


> So tempting...anyone want to buy it for me?


Lol he looks like a male version of your avatar


----------



## Fenghuang

litelboyblu said:


> I like that copper boy!!!
> 
> Well then, Feng, I guess I can't tempt you anymore haha ! Tell me when you get your next pay check and I'll tempt you then XD


Thanks. I'll just continue dreaming now. xD

I had a koi HMPK from this seller. Wonderful fish, he was just so sassy and full of attitude and tough too. When I had to send my bettas home for Christmas break and USPS somehow mixed up my Express package and sent it via ground mail in subzero temperatures, he was the only fish that survive. This male is very similar aside from much better fins... I wonder if they are related. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1409064608


----------



## Alaura123

oh my god what a beautiful koi.... x_x


----------



## LovelyLavender

Is it just me or do dragon scale(r?)s look more angry? 0-0 Or at least with more attitude.


----------



## Fenghuang

Alaura123 said:


> oh my god what a beautiful koi.... x_x


Yeah, very handsome fella. I like his profile a lot.



LovelyLavender said:


> Is it just me or do dragon scale(r?)s look more angry? 0-0 Or at least with more attitude.


Well, they are called _dragon_ scales. Fierce and armored is probably the look they're going for. xD


Another one. I like how "simple" he looks.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1409229236


----------



## LovelyLavender

Awww but can't they be a gentle dragon? XD


----------



## MattsBettas

I had a dragonscale that fathered like three spawns and was a beautiful fish with a great, fairly mellow personality. Gentle dragons do exist .


----------



## LovelyLavender

That is awesome ^-^ Maybe one day I'll get myself a gentle giant on aqua bid ;b


----------



## Alaura123

LovelyLavender said:


> Is it just me or do dragon scale(r?)s look more angry? 0-0 Or at least with more attitude.


 I have a dragon with a grumpy face, but he a sweet little guy :3


----------



## JDragon

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1409277535

Cute little mustache and I love the little bit of red. He's in the US too.


----------



## Fenghuang

This boy is pretty cool.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1409494134


----------



## Alaura123

I agree


----------



## Fenghuang

Never seen a purple like that. If he really is purple.


This guy has huge fins.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1409884908




I like this guy as well.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1409884908


----------



## Alaura123

I think my heart just jumped out of my throat when I saw the second guy....
You sure know how to find the beauties!! (The link doesn't work btw)


----------



## lilnaugrim

Fenghuang said:


> I like this guy as well.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1409884908


OMG, he almost looks like Lyon!


----------



## Tree

OMG I love this guy!


----------



## BlueInkFish

I love both those boys! Their beautiful!


----------



## Fenghuang

lilnaugrim said:


> OMG, he almost looks like Lyon!


Oh my goodness, he does! Lyon is such a handsome boy.


----------



## BlueInkFish

So I'm not into hmpk but... How can I resist to this gorgeous face and beautiful body? And the color?!?! Sigh someone stop me before I press that bid auction! I would defeniatley love breedig her with a similar male... Would anybody be interested on the fry if I ever do get her? Haha she's just too beautiful! And btw, in the pictures it looks as if she's got some dark black spot right between the dorsal and caudal... Anyone know what those might be?! Especially in the first picture. It looks as if there's an ant... Or am I just panicking and overreacting too a fish I havnt even bought XD!!!?

Here is the link if you would like too buy this pretty gal haha!  remember if you buy her breed her and give dem baby fry too me!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1409580513


----------



## Alaura123

litelboyblu said:


> So I'm not into hmpk but... How can I resist to this gorgeous face and beautiful body? And the color?!?! Sigh someone stop me before I press that bid auction! I would defeniatley love breedig her with a similar male... Would anybody be interested on the fry if I ever do get her? Haha she's just too beautiful! And btw, in the pictures it looks as if she's got some dark black spot right between the dorsal and caudal... Anyone know what those might be?! Especially in the first picture. It looks as if there's an ant... Or am I just panicking and overreacting too a fish I havnt even bought XD!!!?
> 
> Here is the link if you would like too buy this pretty gal haha!  remember if you buy her breed her and give dem baby fry too me!
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1409580513


I would be interested! xD
She is Beautiful!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Ikr! I just like her color so much!!!  anyone else wanna tempt me into getting we XD


----------



## MattsBettas

Good solids sell well, and you'll have fun with the short fins. Do it.


----------



## Alaura123

+1 xD


----------



## BlueInkFish

MattsBettas said:


> Good solids sell well, and you'll have fun with the short fins. Do it.


O___o I MUST... >


----------



## Alaura123

Lol, you press that button yet? 
I found a couple that are tempting me....

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1409883601









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1409473758

This guy has a funny looking body, probably because he is a DTPK


----------



## BlueInkFish

I'm very tempted too but anyone want too help me with your eyes haha?! I'm lookin for a similar male !


----------



## lilnaugrim

This boy would be good Blu:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1410022644









Or this boy, he's more Steel than he is Turquoise though
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1409675112


----------



## Alaura123

I found some guys

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1409553102









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1409534547









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1409644129









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1409848809


----------



## Crossroads

I need this








and this








and this one too








and this
















odd but I like him??


Casually dropping this here for blu:








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1409534547








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1410022644

Not sure how colors mix but also








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1409675112


----------



## lilnaugrim

@Alaura, I wouldn't go with that last guy, he's got some major scale issues, bad ray in his tail and red on him. For solids you don't want any other color, even a wash like most blue fish have so the first boy you posted would be fine.

Blu, you'll want a male with a really good dorsal to help correct her small one, dorsal is apparently one of the hardest fins to keep "nice"


----------



## Alaura123

oh didn't notice that smudging on his scales, how did that happen? eek..


----------



## BlueInkFish

the 2nd male that Alaura posted looks goods I like his coloring but I'm not sure if his dorsal is good? What should I look for in a hmpk dorsal fin?! Including the anal fin ? Also how many rays should I be looking for?!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Just to clarify since there was posts between ours lol, this is the boy I was talking about:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1409848809









His scales are not in even rows and some are just completely out of line, it's bad genetics. You don't want to breed that at all. And then if you look at his tail, he's going some real funky stuff going on near the top there with that one ray that just didn't branch, that's no good either. Also looks like he's got velvet too. And then his ventrals have a orange wash, not what you want in a solid, you'd want solid blue ventrals like the girl has. However, his dorsal is fanastic and I'm jealous haha


----------



## BlueInkFish

..


----------



## DBanana

On the prowl for good females. Seems to be very hard to find decent finnage right now.


----------



## BlueInkFish

DBanana said:


> On the prowl for good females. Seems to be very hard to find decent finnage right now.


I'll defeniatley look for you haha!

When choosing a hm or hmpk fm how many rays should I be looking for? Same goes for hm and hmpk males.. ?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Depends Blu, HM, pretty much anything 4 (rare to find a good one for males) and up is just fine. Depending on the genetics, I think it's around 16 or so that you start getting into the Rosetail realm. So say if you have a male that has 24 ray count, you still want HM but you want to lower the ray count, you'll want to find a female with a good 180 spread with only 4-6 ray's to balance the boy out.

For HMPK's, 4 rays is the base and that's generally right around where you want to stay. 6 and 8 rays are fine too but for PK's in general, you want more webbing than rays to make the spread.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Ok cool! But I have a question  haha be ready too be shot by many questions XD
;P what exactly is webbing? I it the lines before the rays? I only know about rays haha !


----------



## lilnaugrim

Webbing is the fin membrane, both terms are used pretty much interchangeably though I think we say webbing more for CT's and membrane for the rest of them, might just be me though lol. The part you are thinking of are the Primary Rays that come from the body, they then branch out to make the rays at the end.

If you want to continue this discussion we can take it to a new thread since we're throwing this one off topic a little and it would be easier to answer more questions there than here lol


----------



## DBanana

Rays are good, but I want them to stop at the appropriate places too. (Sigh) Girls like my avatar are so hard to come across. @[email protected]


----------



## BlueInkFish

Haha okay I'll stop XD 

I do like this boy.... He's very pretty!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1409522804


----------



## lilnaugrim

Some pretties that I've stumbled across for today!!

For whatever reason, when I saw this boy I stopped and went "oooohhhh....pretty...." and just stared at him lol.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1409799819









Idk about this boy, he's just clean but crazy at the same time! I love that partial red/orange butterfly thingy he's got going on!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1409883561









This boy just tickles my fancy! I love cute little copper Dragons like this one!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1409884224









This girl is absolutely adorable.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1410192915









I have so much love for this girl! I love the red fading into flesh tone at the bottom! Absolutely beautiful form!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1410012808


----------



## Fenghuang

lilnaugrim said:


> Some pretties that I've stumbled across for today!!
> 
> For whatever reason, when I saw this boy I stopped and went "oooohhhh....pretty...." and just stared at him lol.
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1409799819


I just did too! He is just...really pretty. xD


----------



## BlueInkFish

Omg I lovee that dt lil... Me want!!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Me too blu! I'm not sure, it might be the picture but he just looks so...shiny and pretty! lol! I love his head too! that red is real nice and makes a lovely contrast!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Ikr! So shinny!!! And he's a btf aswell! And everyone should know I'm a butterfly betta addict  the reason I have 4 btf betta fish  I'm actually thinking on getting a new btf pair but with dumbo ears!!!


----------



## Crossroads

A lot of me wishes she had a prettier dorsal man.

Liking these guys


























Holy fins batman(even if his head and caudal look...odd?)










I Can haz?









I NEED IT









More holy fins:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1409754880
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1409761207

Okay, I'm done. I swear.


----------



## Deadflwr

One of these days....


----------



## watertiger21

I suuuuuper like these two!



















http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1410281503

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettaswt&1410103589


----------



## Pippin

Can't get any, but these guys sure are pretty.









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettaswt&1410644685









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettaswt&1410008948









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1409973563









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1409818534









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1409799250

This one's my favourite-








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1409811704

Though this guys a close second-








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1409841002

And third-








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1410098957










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1409929739


----------



## Sabercat345

Hey everybody my betta is red but is changing to blue in some places should I be worried? He eats pellet, flakes, and bloodworms sometimes and his tank gets cleaned every week!


----------



## IntrovertEJL

Okay, I know this is a lot of pictures, but that's what this thread is for, right?  And I have no idea which ones are best for breeding/showing, I just love how unique these all are:




























If I had to pick a favorite, it would be this guy. I love how his scales are half blue and half black:


----------



## BushBum

I came soooo close to buying this guy earlier.... But haven't ever delt with a importer so I slacked and now he's not listed anymore.... Uugh. But one day, probably very soon, I will have one identical to him...


----------



## Deadflwr

BushBum said:


> I came soooo close to buying this guy earlier.... But haven't ever delt with a importer so I slacked and now he's not listed anymore.... Uugh. But one day, probably very soon, I will have one identical to him...


He's beautiful! I hste whenthat happens.
That happened to me yesterday. Waited one day to long and missed out on a pretty white Betta.


----------



## Alaura123

BushBum said:


> I came soooo close to buying this guy earlier.... But haven't ever delt with a importer so I slacked and now he's not listed anymore.... Uugh. But one day, probably very soon, I will have one identical to him...


  I bookmarked that guy, and later when I checked it, he was gone, lol 
I am sure there are others like him though.


----------



## BushBum

Alaura123 said:


> I bookmarked that guy, and later when I checked it, he was gone, lol
> I am sure there are others like him though.


Lol, me too. But being that I'd never delt with an importer before I went and looked into it a bit and when I came back to buy him he was gone gone gone.... Uuggh..... I wanted him *bad*! But yup.... I'm sure your correct and I'll find another a lot like him, but that was a tad disappointing.... The search continues!


----------



## Alaura123

I think I'm gonna cry.... 
I've been watching her for weeks, dreaming of the day I get money somehow and buy her, and now the breeder isn't selling her anymore.  Think I am gonna email, but they probably won't hold her for me, or something could have possibly happened to her.


----------



## DBanana

I guess the plakats did finally win. 

My fingers slipped


----------



## logisticsguy

Very nice Dbanana. Nice slip! Greasy mouse you have. I love the red on the back and dorsal.


----------



## Crossroads

Something about these two dudes....
I like em!

Really fond of that spade shape on the second guy...


----------



## Fenghuang

DBanana said:


> I guess the plakats did finally win.
> 
> My fingers slipped


He is a good looking fella. Congrats!



These two are both starting at $100. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1410127665


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1410127519


----------



## InStitches

those two dont even look real.... wow


----------



## Tree

she is a pretty betta! but if she had a little more black in her, she would be my ream betta. looking for a girl Koi or a male Koi Plakat.










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1410514800


----------



## MattsBettas

I really like the red and white, without the black.

I also really like the super blues, and think that if I was to order anything off aquabid it would be a pair of them... Love this girl, just don't know what's going on with her face... 
View attachment 426402

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1410538468


----------



## BlueInkFish

Wow! Beautiful girl Matt  I'm defeniatley getting interested into super blues aswell! And maybe a pair in the future wouldn't hurt!!


----------



## Alaura123

Oh I LOVE that red and white girl.... *bookmarks*
I want a koi so bad, and she is beautiful even without black.


----------



## Tree

Haha I was VERY close on buying her too. she does look pretty without the black indeed. But one day I will find a betta that looks like this koi's spots. at least close to that. <3 
http://scottsaquaticcreations.com/yahoo_site_admin/assets/images/koi6.99174833.jpg


----------



## Alaura123

Tree said:


> Haha I was VERY close on buying her too. she does look pretty without the black indeed. But one day I will find a betta that looks like this koi's spots. at least close to that. <3
> http://scottsaquaticcreations.com/yahoo_site_admin/assets/images/koi6.99174833.jpg


 I will look for some guys or gals if you would like ;D.


----------



## Tree

sounds good thanks. =) I am looking for a trans shipper in MN "the Betta shop" so that way I can drive there and get her then. I have a tank for her but I am willing to wait cause I have enough bettas already. XD


----------



## Alaura123

Well I couldn't find any transhippers in MN on these, but they have CO, CA, GA, and FL. Here are some pretties I thought you would like. I think Colorado is the shortest distance I could find.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1410278420










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1410347888









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1410347896









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1410069799









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1410514938


----------



## Tree

I have seen him before below and his colors are PERFECT... but when I saw the price I went YOUCH not paying that price. LOL so I am trying to look for his colors. =)










all of them are so pretty! <3


----------



## DBanana

Tree said:


> she is a pretty betta! but if she had a little more black in her, she would be my ream betta. looking for a girl Koi or a male Koi Plakat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1410514800


Even with that branching defect on her upper caudal I'm tempted by her.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

found it! finally found the aquabid photo for the betta I have.. man he's changed a bit
seller photo:









now:




edit: and here are a few I'd like
simple sky blue and black









can you tell i like blue?









some pretty (imo) gals

















and a few more males


----------



## spaceyJC

I know this guy isn't super fancy, but I really want him because I want to breed orange bettas in the future. Too bad that probably isn't going to be until a long time :|


----------



## Boshia

Wow.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1410731379


----------



## Tree

DBanana said:


> Even with that branching defect on her upper caudal I'm tempted by her.


DO it! she needs a good home <3 I would buy her but I wanna wait until one of my 5 gallons are free.


----------



## Kithy

http://www.ebay.com/itm/P17-Thai-Im...261583681663?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item3ce79a387f

someone buy this fish T_T She's so pretty.


----------



## Tree

Kithy said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/P17-Thai-Im...261583681663?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item3ce79a387f
> 
> someone buy this fish T_T She's so pretty.


OMG she is PERFECT! but I don't wanna bid... D=


----------



## Kithy

Tree said:


> OMG she is PERFECT! but I don't wanna bid... D=


Contact the seller. I've had good experience with sellers on ebay that are willing to close early.


----------



## Tree

I will do that. =D they are saying she is a male. she looks female to me. =) Either way I still love him/her.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah that's a male Tree. He is nice though!


----------



## JHatchett

I need a CTPK. I would love to add this guy to my collection.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Aww that's the nephew of my late girl Isis. She was a fantastic fish, terrible breeder though >.>


----------



## BettaMummy87

Photoshop? or really a gold HM? o.o;; I so want! 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1410709974


----------



## lilnaugrim

He's legitimate! Golds are really nice, I think they come from Copper originally which would be why he shows a little purple sheen to him.


----------



## Crossroads

Man I'd love to have a nice gold. One day.
In the mean time








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1410309006

VTs!!










VTs in Order- left to right:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1410707139
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1410708225
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1410708334


----------



## BlueInkFish

... The first and the last vt.... Stop me from the bid button!!!!!!


----------



## hrutan

I just bought this fella. Perfect for my upcoming breeding project. Don't tell my husband how much I'm spending on shipping...seller is Npbetta.


----------



## Deadflwr

JHatchett said:


> I need a CTPK. I would love to add this guy to my collection.


He's Awesome! And his color.... Wow!


----------



## DBanana

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1410734853


----------



## Tree

So I didn't get the Koi Boy. =( but I'm sure he is in a good home. ^^ 

anyway, here is a BEAUTIFUL boy;









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1410366617


----------



## lilnaugrim

I'm 99% sure I'm buying him, don't steal pretty please!!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1410490386


----------



## BlueInkFish

Buy him already!!! :blueyay:


----------



## lilnaugrim

Lol, I'm not going to pay 25 for him if I can get him for 20 bucks (yes it does make a difference for me!) but I'm just going to wait to bid on him a bit longer unless the seller wants to sell him for 20 to me now, I'm talking with them at the moment for potential sisters as well.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Oh! Lol! Yay. I'm very excited too snatch a baby or two XD hurry up LOl!


----------



## lilnaugrim

XD Do YOU want to pay for expedited shipping for me? If not then hold your horses!! haha. I can't wait to get him though, I hope I can actually keep the spawn this time though!


----------



## Deadflwr

lilnaugrim said:


> I'm 99% sure I'm buying him, don't steal pretty please!!
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1410490386


He's very pretty! Hope you win him.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

my what big black soulless eyes your have O.O


----------



## BlueInkFish

... I'll try too keep my patience  for now.


----------



## Fenghuang

Did someone mention blue dragons a while back?

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1410433863


Very spoonheaded, this guy, but this looks pretty close to me.


----------



## Fenghuang

This guy is nothing I usually like, but I really love him. And he is a giant! But that price though... ;__;

(Is it just me or those his scales seem to stick out too much?)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1410926098


Intrigued by the "[t]his line make any color."

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1410654259


Like his fins.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1410615527


----------



## FishyFishy89

The 1st giant is very unique. I can see him getting snatched up fast.


----------



## Fenghuang

FishyFishy89 said:


> The 1st giant is very unique. I can see him getting snatched up fast.


Yeah, I really like him. But I don't have $80. ):


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Omg waaannnnttttt
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1410426196










Ooooh and this one!!!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1410480198









Omg another nice one
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1410486767


----------



## Alaura123

Wow you know how to find the beauties!!! :O


----------



## Aqua Aurora

If only I had endless amounts of money to set up lots of nice tanks and buy fancy Taiwanese breeder bettas..


----------



## Kemblain

Aqua Aurora said:


> If only I had endless amounts of money to set up lots of nice tanks and buy fancy Taiwanese breeder bettas..


Even with endless amounts of money, you'd run into the issue of not having enough space, I'd presume.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Kemblain said:


> Even with endless amounts of money, you'd run into the issue of not having enough space, I'd presume.


Yes I'd run out of counter/table/shelves/etc.. but would run out of time to maintain all those tanks quicker x.x


----------



## BettaMummy87

I am not bidding on this fish... and my mailt o the seller enquiring about a female gold rose tail is not indicative of my bidding... is it? >.>;;;;;










Gah. Want. So. Much.


----------



## Sonal6

Just found this girl, I love her coloring.


----------



## Alaura123

She is such a pretty feathertail! never seen a girl feathertail before!


----------



## logisticsguy

Fenghuang said:


> This guy is nothing I usually like, but I really love him. And he is a giant! But that price though... ;__;
> 
> (Is it just me or those his scales seem to stick out too much?)
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1410926098
> 
> 
> Intrigued by the "[t]his line make any color."
> 
> Well ram91 usually sells giants for 100. Most often they are red or orange. His quality is top notch with giants. This is a unique giant so I am surprised he isn't asking for more actually. His comment that this line make any color refers to the fact his lines have usually been red or orange. Looks like he is mixing colors up now. This is good for a breeder because it is easier to sell a spawn of variety than 200 red fish. I like him and think its a good buy myself but I have enough fish currently. He would really go nice with my giant koi female.


----------



## Lucillia

I'm dyyying... I can't decide between these two... HAAALP


----------



## BlueInkFish

I like the first one  So I say bid on te second guy so I can bid on the first XD!!!


----------



## Tree

yup first one for sure!


----------



## Lucillia

Okay. I just wanted to see... I really like big dorsal... But I do like the feathering on the second... Either way I will breed him for babies! So maybe we can all have one! XD But body wise and finnage I think big dorsal is the better choice.


----------



## BlueInkFish

His dorsal is huge! I just realized that XD! If you breed, I'll defeniatley be taking a baby .. So run along now, go bid.


----------



## Crossroads

And make sure you send me one ;P 

I want aaaaalll the coppers


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

He will not stay this color, correct?

AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettashm1410817316 - ++Fancy_Marble_ HM++010301 - Ends: Mon Sep 15 2014 - 04:41:56 PM CDT


----------



## BlueInkFish

By the looks of his body I do concure.  I'm positively sure?


----------



## lilnaugrim

It does look so, there is a small chance that he won't marble out but again, it is small


----------



## Sonal6

Lucillia I'll take one too  He's gorgeous


----------



## lilnaugrim

We got the big Copper boy (Lucillia and I) and now we're looking for a suitable copper girl to go with him and my Red "Samurai" Butterfly boy too! I'm thinking a HMDT for my boy to fix some of his fin issues ^_^


----------



## Lucillia

Gah! Im so excited! Heres to hoping for a beautiful healthy boy with a nice long lineage ahead of him!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Yay!! Congrats!! I'm very excited for the both of you!!!!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Im curious, who gets to house him? Iol


----------



## BlueInkFish

I'm pretty sure Lucilla gets the copper pair ? And lil is helping out  am I correct?


----------



## Lucillia

Yes, I get to be the crazy copper lady (because I am...). Hes getting a little 5 gallon once the marmokrebs are in their 10 and the squeakers are in the 45.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Cool, any luck finding a female yet ? I'm very interested in this spawn including hrutans, and lils!


----------



## Lucillia

Not yet on my side, though Lil is hunting for me and for her own girl xD I dont know how easy it will be to find a black copper hm girl. Good thing is I dont think illl have to worry about the female size. He looks huge already!


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol, I miss so much when I'm asleep!

Yeah, so far no luck on finding girls >.< They're never around when you need them! lol I'm sure I'll find us something, hopefully there are some new listings today :-D


----------



## BlueInkFish

hurry up! Find them! XD I can't wait any longer!!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Ah, so it was more of a friend just pitching in some help on buying the fish. I was thinking y'all went halfseys.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, we're "breeding" partners more or less lol. Originally we were breeding my girl to her boy but now she's getting her own boy and to just make things less confusing for Linda the transshipper, we just put him on my tab was all. But yes, he's going to her house to live a wonderful life! :-D


----------



## BlueInkFish

Yay very exciting!


----------



## Sonal6

Doing my daily hunt through AquaBid, not that I'm even looking for another fish right now since I don't have another tank. Found these two beautiful boys.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

If you like pink.... I imagine the scaling will fill in as he is quite young.
AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettasd1411395547 - ++Fancy_Dragon ++010313 - Ends: Mon Sep 22 2014 - 09:19:07 AM CDT


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Couldn't resist my first AquaBid purchase and went ahead and bought this boy. He's about three months old. He shall be called "Random" as it's random on how his colors will turn out.  I love his clean lines and form. His parents were imported from Majcha Farms.
AquaBid.com - Closed Auction # fwbettashm1410817316 - ++Fancy_Marble_ HM++010301 - Ended: Mon Sep 15 16:41:56 2014


----------



## BlueInkFish

Wow!!! Such a beauty!!  keep us updated once you've recieved him! And dot forget to send us dem pics!!!


----------



## Lucillia

This reminded me!! I got a girl for my copper!!  Remember the feather tail copper I posted? She's a younger sister


----------



## Alaura123

Oh my gosh!!!! Glad you found a female!
Definitely keeping track of the spawn!
I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Tree

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> If you like pink.... I imagine the scaling will fill in as he is quite young.
> AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettasd1411395547 - ++Fancy_Dragon ++010313 - Ends: Mon Sep 22 2014 - 09:19:07 AM CDT



wow I love him! and I am not a pink kinda person. XD

Look how interesting this dude is! his tail fin looks like a snow flake! (he is biting it though)








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1411338476


----------



## lilnaugrim

Actually Tree, it looks like he was bitten by someone else and it's on it's last stage of healing by now. PK's are not known for biting their own tails which, IMO, makes them the best lol. He probably could reach it but he'd have no real reason to bite it.


----------



## Tree

Ah I see. 

that's true ^^


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

For those who prefer Marbles with more white. 

AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettashmp1411395397 - ++Fancy_Dragon HMPK++010410 - Ends: Mon Sep 22 2014 - 09:16:37 AM CDT


----------



## Alaura123

Oh he is in my area! :shock:
I expected him to be in thailand


----------



## BlueInkFish

Get him :blueyay:!!!!


----------



## Alaura123

I definitely want him!!!
I need to probably save up a bit more, and get a tank for him first.
But otherwise I definitely want him or his siblings!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Lol! Hurry up! Better make room!


----------



## Tress

I'm dying here. I'm about ready to cancel my 15g NPT project just for this fish. Someone already has a bid on him, and my mom would kill me if I bought him cause the shipping and stuff would be so much. And I'd feel bad cause I don't have a set up to breed and stuff, which I would like to see him be bred. But I adore him, and he's 100% my dream fish.


----------



## BlueInkFish

I saw him too! But he may marble in too your petstore blue veiltail? He is a marble am I correct? Who knows :/ he may not even marble extremely!


----------



## Tress

The same seller has "dragon scale" VTs so I figured this one was also one, just a part one, like this one http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1411575347 so I think he's a partial dragon (or metallic, depending on your view of dragon scales)

Either way, I want him and I don't have long to decide if I should.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Well if you feel the urge to get him and if he's your dream betta you've always wished for, then I say get him, the only problem is you don't have a tank for him. Maybe a quarantine tank will be good for now?


----------



## hollyk

Just an FYI, Tress- I just purchased a few bettas from Thailand and the shipping ended up being $5 each from Thailand to the transhipper, and then a $3 handling fee per fish with the transhipper, a $5 box fee, and $20 for 2 day shipping or $42 overnight shipping. Each transhipper is probably a little different, but there's a rough guestimate at least! In case that helps you decide whether you can afford the shipping.  Good luck with your decision- he is a beautiful boy!!


----------



## hollyk

Oh yes, and I'm with Blu! You can get a 1 gallon tank for like $7 at PetSmart. Even if you don't think that's good enough permanently (opinions vary on size requirements!), it's certainly much bigger than what he's living in now! Then you can save for a bigger tank if you want one...


----------



## SunnyCydUp

oh my!!! he'd need a large tank to fully utilize those fins.


----------



## Tress

e.e I had just talked myself out of it and now you guys are talking me back into it. 

I have the money, but the money was meant for Water test kit + heater + plants for my 15g tank I'm repairing. Plus I'd have to play "shuffle the fishes" over here, make the 3-4g, move Aris to that, clean his 5g and get it ready. And poor Lux would continue to be stuck in the 1g till I scraped up more money for the 15g x.x

even mom is half enabling me here with the "its your money" reply. What should I do D: ? I don't really know how the whole process works and I'm horrible at talking to/dealing with people


----------



## Tress

I've decided to not get the betta, as lovely as he is it would just be unwise at this time. Plus if he goes to a nice breeder then we'll see more like him  

Here's another lovely one, amazingly my boyfriend likes this one a lot! (hehehe I will turn him to the dark side yet >:3 )


----------



## Lucillia

Oh my god. I discovered the one hour auction thing because of Lil... I'm in serious trouble. Thank god I have savings!!! That... I'm not supposed to touch... ^^;


----------



## DBanana

Tempted to get all of them, but I'm trying to decide between these girls


----------



## BlueInkFish

I'm tempted to get the first and last one, we can split it XD you get the other two in between :3


----------



## FishyFishy89

I like the 2nd the last. She appeals to me the most.


----------



## MattsBettas

The last two are my favorites. The third has a very clean, nice coloration and the last one is kinda crazy and all over the place but very nice. The first one has a topline that's just a major issue for me, spoonheads are just so unappealing. 

If anyone sees a blue and white marble or grizzle halfmoon or halfmoon plakat male (or even female) up, can you please post it up here?


----------



## BlueInkFish

I'll defeniatley be on the look out Matt


----------



## BlueInkFish

How's this guy Matt? I've found another one but an hmpk male, I'll give you te link and pic.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1411731636

I like the first pic on this guy haha it looks like he's yawning!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Another hm male blue grizzle.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1411787542


----------



## BlueInkFish

I'll stop posting after this one :/ here is a blue grizzle hmpk male!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1411431607


----------



## MattsBettas

Thanks blu, I appreciate it! This is the girl he would be for, I bred her, she's out of the second spawn in my signature. You should be able to see why I would like a blue marble or grizzle :-D. Her mother is actually from 3dBetta, I really like that boy from him.


----------



## DBanana

She is super nice!


----------



## Alaura123

Agreed! I love her coloring!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Wow! She's very stunning !!!


----------



## Tree

oh wow what a pretty color she has Matt. <3


----------



## MattsBettas

Thank you all! I want to breed her for her form, and her color... I really love her. I want to correct something though, the spawn she's from is the first spawn (second link) in my signature. I'm pretty proud of her :-D.

I found a nice blue marble halfmoon boy at an lfs, but he was fourty bucks and I couldn't even tell if he reached 180... So keep keeping your eyes out for me!


----------



## spaceyJC

I was taking a look at the yellow HM bettas and came across these guys:

Big yellow fins: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1411637491
Yellow butterfly: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1411690764
Light yellow: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1411543207
Yellow marble: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1411634999

I think I like the marble guy the best


----------



## FishyFishy89

You like yellows? Take a look at SunnyBettas on Facebook.


----------



## thendeathsaid

This guy's colour is fascinating


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ooh, I think he's the first Steel "Mustard" I've seen, or at least a nice one lol.


----------



## Fenghuang

I like kois without too much red.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1411603407



http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1411655061



http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1411631887


----------



## Lucillia

Oh my god. The middle boy literally looks like a beautiful Koi... I LOVE IT


----------



## Fenghuang

Me too, me too. The stripes look like calligraphy, almost.


----------



## Lucillia

I need real koi and betta koi in my life. I love koi. The show Koi are some of the most beautiful fish I've ever seen.. and the biggest! They're about the size of a small child! XD


----------



## JHatchett

Looking at all the pretty fish makes me wish I was far more affluent. I need a fish! I even have a heated, cycled tank set and ready to go but I'm really nervous about shipping from overseas and once again money.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

There are people in the US selling on AquaBid. I am expecting the Marble I purchased tomorrow. I think he's on Page 1043.

There are also some gorgeous imported Bettas on eBay. One seller even sends a second Betta or food as a gift. You choose. I've bought from him and loved the Bettas I received.


----------



## Fenghuang

Lucillia said:


> I need real koi and betta koi in my life. I love koi. The show Koi are some of the most beautiful fish I've ever seen.. and the biggest! They're about the size of a small child! XD


Yesh! Koi are one of my other favourite fish. I want a big big koi pond when "I grow up." xD


----------



## BlueInkFish

What ebay seller are you talking about Russell? I'll defeniatley want to get two tanks ready now :lol:


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I can recommend:
aquaworld68 | eBay (offer $5-$7 less) He sends a second.

If I weren't at my limit I would be sorely tempted by the first and fourth (who looks just like Dexter)

and
pdxspirit | eBay

The above breeds and sometimes imports.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Hmm, both the links say 0 results for my search, do they not have any auctions up atm?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

They work for me. Wonder whats the problem? You can go to eBay and do a search by seller.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Yeah, that's what I'll do ^__^


----------



## Crossroads

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1412125782
I...I'm strangely drawn to this guy. He looks kinda like he was painted with like a vintage rose color. Like dusty rose and I don't know why but he was just like BAM look at me.









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1411700491
Hnnng I don't like his scales but that color is absolutely love.

ad then theres this guy Mr high contrast.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1411836960


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Well, folks, Random arrived yesterday. I found him on AquaBid but bought him after the listing had closed so I can't leave feedback so I'm doing it here.

He is so much prettier than the photos show, healthy, active; overall a wonderful Betta. He was well packaged and they shipped exactly when they said they would. I can highly recommend you buy from them and the plus is they are in the US and these are Betta they bred from Imports out of the Majcha Farms.

I did my usual "Plop and Drop" method of tank introduction and when I turned the lights on after 30 minutes he was happily swimming around and daring the Red Tiger Lotus to come on out and fight.

So don't let lack of feedback prevent you from buying from these sellers. Now I really wish I had bought that pink Dragon!

AquaBid.com - Auctions Offered By Seller Bettafishtechnologies

Random .... again.


----------



## Tree

stunning russel! I cannot wait to see more pics of him!


----------



## kjg1029

:O......purple is my favorite color! No fair he's absolutely perfect(to me anyways) Lol...what was your address again...??..I may have to "Stop by for a minute"....hahaxD


----------



## Tree

this is an amazing little Koi girl!


----------



## ToniMarieHolka




----------



## MattsBettas

Very nice, Russell. I'm glad it all turned out! 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1411960327

View attachment 435306


----------



## MattsBettas

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1411738988

View attachment 435314


----------



## BlueInkFish

So many fishes to choose from....

Which do you think would be the best breeding companion? Form wise?


----------



## BlueInkFish

Or this one?...


----------



## BlueInkFish

And this one...

Their all my favorite color, if you don't know haha, well it's blue :lol:

Which one??? So many to choose from?!?!??!


----------



## Alaura123

Oh I like the first and last the best, can't decide between them though xD


----------



## Crossroads

I like the last one best. He just visually looks more "clean" to me


----------



## Aqua Aurora

tonimarieholka said:


>


*
waaaannnnnnttt!

*edit; of course the photo doesn't stay in the quote =.=
I'm talking about the blue/black/white/cellophane one from the previous page.


----------



## ToniMarieHolka

yea he really caught my eye to lol i just don't have the space for another right now otherwise i would have paid the 25 dollars & shipping


----------



## TerriGtoo

Tress said:


> I'm dying here. I'm about ready to cancel my 15g NPT project just for this fish. Someone already has a bid on him, and my mom would kill me if I bought him cause the shipping and stuff would be so much. And I'd feel bad cause I don't have a set up to breed and stuff, which I would like to see him be bred. But I adore him, and he's 100% my dream fish.


oh.......me......want!!!!!!


----------



## Tree

TerriGtoo said:


> oh.......me......want!!!!!!


now that is a beautiful VT!


----------



## TerriGtoo

Mine....all....mine...
I wish! Of course....i just.....might....lose....control.....


----------



## Tree

don't you hate it when you see such beautiful bettas that you want them all? LOL 

have any of you ever found a crown tail Mustard gas Dumbo ear betta?


----------



## BlueInkFish

Lol terrigtoo, I saw the exact same guy on AB, I was tempted to buy him but then I saw a bid... And I can't stand bidding wars!!!


----------



## Tree

litelboyblu said:


> Lol terrigtoo, I saw the exact same guy on AB, I was tempted to buy him but then I saw a bid... And I can't stand bidding wars!!!


agreed! I look for the buy now ones. even though I never bought one yet, but in the future I want one of the Koi's <3


----------



## TerriGtoo

litelboyblu said:


> Lol terrigtoo, I saw the exact same guy on AB, I was tempted to buy him but then I saw a bid... And I can't stand bidding wars!!!


 
Yep! I saw that bid on there as well and thought the same. 
Ah well.....there's plenty of fish in the sea. LOL
Hehe, I crack myself up sometimes! :rofl:


----------



## TerriGtoo

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Well, folks, Random arrived yesterday. I found him on AquaBid but bought him after the listing had closed so I can't leave feedback so I'm doing it here.
> 
> He is so much prettier than the photos show, healthy, active; overall a wonderful Betta. He was well packaged and they shipped exactly when they said they would. I can highly recommend you buy from them and the plus is they are in the US and these are Betta they bred from Imports out of the Majcha Farms.
> 
> I did my usual "Plop and Drop" method of tank introduction and when I turned the lights on after 30 minutes he was happily swimming around and daring the Red Tiger Lotus to come on out and fight.
> 
> So don't let lack of feedback prevent you from buying from these sellers. Now I really wish I had bought that pink Dragon!
> 
> AquaBid.com - Auctions Offered By Seller Bettafishtechnologies
> 
> Random .... again.


 

He is GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

TerriGtoo said:


> Mine....all....mine...
> I wish! Of course....i just.....might....lose....control.....


I wan the guy behind him that he's flaring at (with the darker fin trim)


----------



## BlueInkFish

HEs pretty too!


----------



## Lucillia

Oh my god those mg are gorgeous!


----------



## EmFishy

okay out of curiosity i looked into this website....

i think i'm going to have to ban myself from the website.....to many pretty fish...absolutely no room.


----------



## Alaura123

Oh my gosh... :shock: the seller is in US too...
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1411941356


----------



## Alaura123

same seller as above
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1412106501


----------



## EmFishy

i love how the second one's tail looks like it has rays coming from the base of the tail. line with red then tipped with blue XD very lovely


----------



## lilnaugrim

Alaura123 said:


> Oh my gosh... :shock: the seller is in US too...
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1411941356


Yeah, that's where Russell got her boy Random, they have amazing stock and so clean too in their scaling!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

So this is from ebay not aquabid (don't shoot me!) but I want her so much
View attachment 436298

Too bad my 20g long is still several weeks/months off from being ready to try a sorority and I have no empty cycled tanks available for her right now :c


----------



## hestersu

I will need to ban myself from aquabid too. Here's my guy. He arrives next Wednesday. His name is Tai.


----------



## EmFishy

Edit 
So my phone posted the wrong picture








Here is the right photo


----------



## missavgp

Love this guy's colour!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

love that dorsal fin's blue with black!


----------



## Lucillia

UGGGH. I need to unsubscribe to this again. It's dangerous!!


----------



## Alaura123

xD


----------



## amphirion

genetic anomalies--









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1412258046









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1412256575


----------



## TerriGtoo

missavgp said:


> Love this guy's colour!


 Gorgeous! He looks like he could be my Ryu's brother! I have a soft spot for this color of MG!


----------



## Crateria

amphirion said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1412256575


jawdrop

omg... so beautiful ; ;


----------



## Tree

oh my! that first Koi is AMAZING! amphirion. =O


----------



## thendeathsaid




----------



## missavgp

So wow! Though the $150 start price is a little steep.


----------



## DBanana

People have paid more for less (and by people I mean me)


----------



## Tress

I like this one the most, though I'm not a fan of DTs








This one is neat too


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

The second one looks angry with the face paint


----------



## Tress

Ahaha yea I can see that now, especially in the first pic of him


----------



## DBanana




----------



## amphirion

DBanana said:


>


Eyed her last week. Very tempted with her body shape. But I need a full sail...


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

She looks like a goldfish how cute!!!


----------



## DBanana

I just love the colour mostly. Plus the right male will help even things out.


----------



## logisticsguy

I like this fish but 200.00 really?? Out of my price range.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1412450970


----------



## Tress

logisticsguy said:


> I like this fish but 200.00 really?? Out of my price range.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1412450970


O.O wow, he is flashy! My gosh that price tag though...


----------



## DBanana

He's a famous seller for demanding stupid amounts of charge-backs. He wants people to pay his costs on Paypal (cost of business), $10 shipping from him to his transshipper, etc.

Also those photos are terrible, and if he's claiming what he is then he needs a ruler up in one of the pictures.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

DBanana said:


>


I'm usually not a 'koi' fan but she's pretty



logisticsguy said:


> I like this fish but 200.00 really?? Out of my price range.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1412450970


that.. has to be a typo, nothing special enough about that fish and its blurry photo to warrant the extra "0" on there.


----------



## Lucillia

DBanana said:


>


I am going to need a koi betta in my life.


----------



## logisticsguy

DBanana said:


> He's a famous seller for demanding stupid amounts of charge-backs. He wants people to pay his costs on Paypal (cost of business), $10 shipping from him to his transshipper, etc.
> 
> Also those photos are terrible, and if he's claiming what he is then he needs a ruler up in one of the pictures.


I agree. Giants do carry a premium price sometimes but 200 is excessive and the pics are terrible. I also question the age and size. 3.5 inches at 3.5 months is amazing, maybe too amazing. Those charge back fees are ridiculous.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Agreed with both of you, I was going to buy a bicolor but then I was charged an extra amount for the fish... For paypal fees... Uck, and the fish was so pretty!!!!


----------



## EmFishy

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1412638723

okay so i had to post the link not the picture ( the image was the entire page. it was weird) but this crown tail is amazing. it's fins look like it has feathers. O_O


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I want one of these. I am bored with my fancy splendens male. This feisty boy is stunning. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettas&1412605967

I usually pay 5 USD per fish to have them sent from Indonesia to Bangkok. Then it's a mandatory $22 per fish for my smaller wilds, to have them in quarantine for a week here in Australia. 

I honestly don't mind paying extra fees if I want the fish. Paypal fees asked by sellers are usually minuscule anyway.


----------



## DBanana

He asks for $3 - $5 to cover the 'fees' of Paypal, which to be frank, is ridiculous on principle. He's selling stuff, he needs to incorporate the *costs of doing business* into his prices. He's trying to make his prices look in line, when he actually wants more.


----------



## BlueInkFish

DBanana said:


> He asks for $3 - $5 to cover the 'fees' of Paypal, which to be frank, is ridiculous on principle. He's selling stuff, he needs to incorporate the *costs of doing business* into his prices. He's trying to make his prices look in line, when he actually wants more.


Very much agreed. I was going to pay $35 for the fish I wanted.. Ended it to be up to $48 including shipping. And to mention, I pick up my fish from a transhipper, so that means adding an addition $3... That around 50$.

The fish was gorgeous. The price...well, let's just say it wasn't pretty :/


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I think it's because buying and importing fish into Australia is hugely expensive to begin with, that a few extra dollars here or there doesn't really phase me. 

I already have to pay more simply because sellers use US dollars and it is worth more than the Australian dollar. I purchased some fish for 145 USD the other day and it ended up costing me 172 AUD or thereabouts once Paypal had converted it. It's worse since the Australian dollar has been dropping.


----------



## lilnaugrim

The 5 dollar shipping fee is normal for all sellers but I've never heard of them charging paypal fee's before.


----------



## DBanana

No, see the shipping fee from their transshipper to the other transshipper IS normal. Wanting $10 to ship from their farm to their transshipper is -*not*- normal. Then they also want the regular shipping fee and the 'fee' to, "cover paypal fees", etc.

I want to add, I don't oppose this based on it driving the fish out of my price range, I'm opposed to it on principle. It's a ****ty thing to do and it's bad business. I don't support it.


----------



## Rosalinds

This one made my jaw drop. I just love purple bettas!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1412741541


----------



## Zoomom31

I've never gotten anything from overseas on AquaBid ... too scared of it, honestly! But I have indulged in a couple that were in the US ...


----------



## BlueInkFish

Ooooh! I like the first one


----------



## Tree

I love this boy! 









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1412449805


----------



## Alaura123

I like him too! I Love how bright he is
He kinda actually looks like pike (am I right?) but with longer fins


----------



## Tree

Alaura123 said:


> I like him too! I Love how bright he is
> He kinda actually looks like pike (am I right?) but with longer fins


he does! and yup you are right on the name. =D Pikes yellow is a little bit more gold. but if he were a half moon, he would look like this. =)


----------



## EmFishy

OMG! i want this one O_O


----------



## Alaura123

I love these 2 females, US sellers too...
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1412475214








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1412475353


----------



## BlueLacee

God, you guys got me dream shopping. This girl is stunning and flashy
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1412638745


----------



## BlueLacee

I'm in love with this coloring, and it's my dream female for my future sorority
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1412613604


----------



## BlueLacee

They are making this so hard for me. I love blue and yellow as a color combo
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1412688807


----------



## BlueLacee

Although if I was buying, I wouldn't get her, she is still really cool
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1412660826


----------



## BlueLacee

Loook at her cute face
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1412692115


----------



## BlueLacee

This little girl is awsome. Anyone one want to give me a divided 10g and this girl?
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1412721188


----------



## BlueLacee

Dang he is one flashy fishy
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1412700496


----------



## BlueLacee

For all you gold lovers
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1412694605


----------



## BlueLacee

She's so cute. I love her
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1412620974


----------



## BlueInkFish

Wow... That blue butterfly ct... He's amazing!!!!! I want!!!!

If I only had the room


----------



## BlueLacee

That is my problem too, but I cannot stop looking. Here are some more to fill your fantasies

I want her
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1412689218

Imagin how much those stunning fins weight
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1412688265

Stunning MG Dragon. I want him
http://www.aquabid.com/cgti-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1412686202

Man he pops. What colors!!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1412685048

I found the sibling of a petco find someone posted a day or two ago
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1413125404

...

Some of the guys on aquabid lately look like pet store finds that someone is trying to seek for a lot of money, just saying.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

^i know what you mean! especially the CT females, only found like 5-6 good ones in the last month


----------



## MattsBettas

I want this pair so badly. http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1412613397


----------



## amphirion

MattsBettas said:


> I want this pair so badly. http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1412613397


i'll fight you for it. 
hahaha. just kidding. definitely a gorgeous pair, i wish there was more white/irid and more black. too bad. otherwise, i'd really have to fight you for it.


----------



## MameJenny

Zoomom31 said:


> I've never gotten anything from overseas on AquaBid ... too scared of it, honestly! But I have indulged in a couple that were in the US ...


That male on the right looks a lot like my boy Alpha-Betta, the one in my avatar. :shock:


----------



## BlueInkFish

Gosh, I'm not sure which fish to bid on...
A blue mask hm pair... Or a bicolor yellow blue halfmoon!

Uck! Which do y'all think would I be easier to find homesfor :/ I would like to try another spawn for the challenge and the fun of breeding and enjoying these beautiful magnificent fish!

I will post the image of the blue mask male.. I'm still looking for a nice bicolor yellow/blue fm and male!

I am also looking out for a blue mask hm female as well


----------



## EmFishy




----------



## tgytyk

I've fallen so stupid in love with this boy. *drools*


----------



## Schmoo

So, I'd never been on Aquabid until I saw this thread, and wanted to see what it was all about because I hear about it *all* the time on here. And welp...I know where a lot of my time will now be spent... Gotta say, though, I was upset that they don't have any VTs currently. I love VTs.

However, I did find a fishy that I am absolutely in love with. <3

View attachment 440401​
So. Freakin'. STUNNING. And I like him all the more because blue and yellow are 2/3 of my sorority's colors. I've dubbed this handsome fellow Xion (my sorority is Alpha XI (get it?) Delta). If only, if only...


----------



## Schmoo

Absolutely in need of this blue gas. 

View attachment 440409​


----------



## imaal

Schmoo, check the 'veiltail lovers' thread. We run pics and notifications of aquabid veils there.


----------



## Schmoo

imaal said:


> Schmoo, check the 'veiltail lovers' thread. We run pics and notifications of aquabid veils there.


Oh, neat! I'll be sure to do that. :3


----------



## amphirion

some rather nice things on aquabid in the hmpk section:








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1412963442
nice body shape, wish the caudal and dorsal had more spread though.









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1413049295
really debating this one. morphological issues minimal (spoonhead)--but that red and yellow together, even though that red is localized. i need those genetics....









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1413050569
same reason with this girl. it looks like there's red and orange going on... but the colors blend into each other, not enough contrast. 









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1413327806


----------



## BlueInkFish

Uck, she's so pretty, but I don't want to be part of a bidding war!!!! :lol:

Here's tje link if you would like to buy her for me XD!!!




http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1412973507


----------



## missavgp

Really like this guy.


----------



## TerriGtoo

logisticsguy said:


> I like this fish but 200.00 really?? Out of my price range.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1412450970


 
He's a giant. They will try to get as much as possible for these guys as they aren't readily available. They are just waiting for the "sucker that's born every minute". You can get nice giants for far less than that.


----------



## Schmoo

You know, I can actually say that I'm glad my bank account is overdrawn at the moment. Otherwise...I'd be in trouble...

View attachment 441809


----------



## BettaMummy87

D: I need this guy!


----------



## Schmoo

BettaMummy87 said:


> D: I need this guy!


Gorgeous! <3


----------



## Tress

Oh gosh... this guy is gorgeous. I love the texture of his fins.


----------



## BettaMummy87

Schmoo said:


> Gorgeous! <3


IKR? I think I need to work faster on my split tank. I really wanted it ready and cycled before I cought another male! >.>;



Tress said:


> Oh gosh... this guy is gorgeous. I love the texture of his fins.


That feathering inside his dorsal is beautiful! Not seen that before.


----------



## DBanana

Well my koi male didn't come in but then I saw THIS guy and...well I hope man.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I'm not very well versed on how to tell whether species from this complex are pure or not, but look at the caudal on this male! I love that shape on the wild bettas. 










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettas&1413908542


----------



## BlueInkFish

This is something I don't see everyday :3! A crowntail with dumbo traits!!!!


----------



## Kisiel

I need this  









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1413539859


----------



## spaceyJC

So pretty!!!! I want him! Too bad I can't get him... 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1413780127


----------



## Schmoo

DBanana said:


> Well my koi male didn't come in but then I saw THIS guy and...well I hope man.


Mein Gott, that is a stunning fish... O_O <3


----------



## Schmoo

This HMPK male is so pretty! 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1413572419


----------



## Kithy

Schmoo said:


> This HMPK male is so pretty!
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1413572419


He's so cute!


----------



## Schmoo

Kithy said:


> He's so cute!


HE'S WEARING LIPSTICK. OMG I JUST NOTICED THAT. I want him so bad! >w<


----------



## spaceyJC

spaceyJC said:


> So pretty!!!! I want him! Too bad I can't get him...
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1413780127


Ugh!! Too bad I'm not ready to start a breeding project yet!!!
Someone should buy this guy and breed him and get fry that look just like him so that when I'm ready to breed I can buy a little dude that looks just like his dad  Haha jk


----------



## TerriGtoo

spaceyJC said:


> So pretty!!!! I want him! Too bad I can't get him...
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1413780127


 

Oh he IS gorgeous. I just bought what I thought was my fantasy betta though. Why do my fantasies change so much? :roll:
This is not good for my pocket book!


----------



## DBanana

Waiting for the breeder to take a still picture of my new boy, ELE, in the meantime I am fascinated by this guy. 









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1413782054


----------



## Tress

oh gosh, he is gorgeous. I'm a sucker for blue/white marbles and the "feathery" look. *grabby hands*


----------



## BlueInkFish

I'm not sure if I should buy this guy.......

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1414281155


----------



## Aqua Aurora

litelboyblu said:


> I'm not sure if I should buy this guy.......
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1414281155


DOOOOO IIIITTTTTT!!!!!!!! Very sexy boy


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

litelboyblu said:


> I'm not sure if I should buy this


As pretty as he is I don't like how short his body seems to be, double tails are prone to short bodies that lead to sbd


----------



## BlueInkFish

Yes, very true Sayla :/

Looks like he's of the shopping list then T^T
I don't want a fish that maybe prone to diseases in the near future :/


----------



## DBanana

Didn't get him off of Aquabid, but direct from the breeder. Expensive as all get out too. Looking forward to breeding him with a giant-girl.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

That is an awesome colour on that male DBanana!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Wow Dbanana!! Tell me when you get fry so I can have them XD!!!


----------



## DBanana

I will also be getting his sister.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

DBanana said:


> Didn't get him off of Aquabid, but direct from the breeder. Expensive as all get out too. Looking forward to breeding him with a giant-girl.


I want one of his babies (especially if it looks a lot like him)! Gl with breeding! Dare I ask how much $?


----------



## DBanana

Three figures, sigh.


----------



## hrutan

Dem giants. Phew. My roommate and I have our eye on a very handsome giant (or maybe king, I haven't measured) in our local pet store, and he's $30. We keep going back and looking...but $30, and not going to breed...


----------



## Aqua Aurora

DBanana said:


> Three figures, sigh.


Ouch. Well hope he pays you back with good offspring!... And hope your female doesn't deiced she'd rather rip him up then breed with him. That would suck.


----------



## DBanana

I go in with my eyes open. Lol


----------



## DBanana

The sister


----------



## BlueInkFish

Oh wow!! They are both magnificent fish!!!


----------



## Kithy

Can you... like... sneak across the border and mail a fry to me? T-T They're beautiful.


----------



## Crateria

Sooo beautiful!! O_O


----------



## DBanana

I'm pretty sure I could get a fry to survive in the 100ml of fluid allowed to be carried on the plane.

My niece is interested in betta so I might be able to get her to take some with her and be my authorized US dealer.


----------



## Kithy

DBanana said:


> I'm pretty sure I could get a fry to survive in the 100ml of fluid allowed to be carried on the plane.
> 
> My niece is interested in betta so I might be able to get her to take some with her and be my authorized US dealer.


 You know, you have lots of beautiful fish, it might open up pretty well. I know a lot of us in the US want your fishies and some of the other Canadian breeders. Next to Thailand, I swear Canada has the best breeders.


----------



## TerriGtoo

I sooooo want this guy!!!!!


----------



## DBanana

Ugh @ the seller.


----------



## TerriGtoo

DBanana said:


> Ugh @ the seller
> 
> I most likely won't go after him. Just bought a beauty from Rich. But for future reference why UGH? I'have never used this seller so I am not familiar.


----------



## TerriGtoo

Another yummy......


----------



## BlueInkFish

He charges for paypal cost and other reasons unknown :/


----------



## wah543

DBanana said:


> Didn't get him off of Aquabid, but direct from the breeder. Expensive as all get out too. Looking forward to breeding him with a giant-girl.


Sooo beautiful that color that pattern that tail its perfect


----------



## Aqua Aurora

SO having a crappy day (both amazon and usps are screwing me on 2 separate packages.. really want to scream at them over the phone enough to make customer support go deaf). Feeling a bit down so figured I'd go aquabid perusing, the "Ooo that's pretty!", "Aw I'd love to have him/her." aspect helps distract me from frustrations of life. Since one of my deltas decided to start tail biting I want to avoid looking at long finned fish in favor of plakats instead (I've not seen one manage to nip its own tail).. anyways here's some finds I wanted to share. (sorry for any page stretching)

MUSTARD DUMBO PLAKAT!!









Blue/black orchid plakat female (USA)









Pastel looking plakat male (great spring theme feel to it)









Lavender dumbo (with big white lips *muwah*)









Platinum white, simple but pretty (would be lovely in planted tank with dark green hued plants like mosses)









Did I mention I love mustards?









pretty blue/'green' girl.. would her tail fin classify her as butterfly or rose plakat?









Autumn colored female









Copper dumbo male









very green looking black copper male









had to laugh at this ones name, "dragon gas".. reptile farts?


----------



## BlueInkFish

Wow! I'm just love the lavendar with white lips and the MG !!!


----------



## JustinieBeanie

While I certainly understand the "Lavender" in this fish's description, I must say I'm not so sure where the "Smutty" comes in  Perhaps it was meant as "smokey" or something?

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1414596009

Edit: Why didn't the pic show up?! Sorry guys, you'll just have to follow the link until I figure out what I did wrong lol.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

JustinieBeanie said:


> While I certainly understand the "Lavender" in this fish's description, I must say I'm not so sure where the "Smutty" comes in  Perhaps it was meant as "smokey" or something?


Maybe he's a betta porn star? or just auto correct being fail for someone (fails for me quite often).


----------



## Crossroads

I was thinking maybe another term for grizzle but that betta doesn't look grizzled //eyebrow raise
I have no clue what that was supposed to mean.
Maybe it was a ploy to get views?
I mean, it obviously worked since it got JustinieBeanie's attention? Lord only knows how many other people have clicked it. I did out of curiosity xD


----------



## DBanana

JustinieBeanie said:


> While I certainly understand the "Lavender" in this fish's description, I must say I'm not so sure where the "Smutty" comes in  Perhaps it was meant as "smokey" or something?
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1414596009
> 
> Edit: Why didn't the pic show up?! Sorry guys, you'll just have to follow the link until I figure out what I did wrong lol.



Smutty can also mean a sort of streaked or soft appearance. I know in art class we'd often reference pictures that had very soft lines as smutty, or smudged (though plenty of jokes were to be had, oh man). No idea if he was going for something like that or not though.


----------



## JustinieBeanie

DBanana said:


> Smutty can also mean a sort of streaked or soft appearance. I know in art class we'd often reference pictures that had very soft lines as smutty, or smudged (though plenty of jokes were to be had, oh man). No idea if he was going for something like that or not though.


When I saw that listing, I actually looked up the definitions to see how many there were; I've heard it used to mean "blackened" or "sooty", but thought, "He doesn't look black or very sooty". Sure enough, words like blackened, soot,dirt, and grime were in some definitions. However, as you mentioned, I had missed that important word "Smudged"! Based on the few definitions I looked at, it seems that one of the meanings for the word smut itself can be "a (brown) smudge", althought most of the definitions for "smutty" included "smudged with or smudge of" soot, dirt, smoke, etc. 

Yes, I'm sure you're right. The seller is referring to coloring, possibly the softer smudged appearance in many places or perhaps the brownish colors, particularly on his face. I had mentioned I'd wondered if they meant smoky and some of the definitions included smoke smudges. I could see describing the colors, especially the brown areas, as smoky or brown smudged- aka smutty.


----------



## DBanana

This is ONLY because I want to start a perfect fin line to mix into ELFE's line


----------



## amphirion

Aqua Aurora said:


> had to laugh at this ones name, "dragon gas".. reptile farts?


you can see the eggs inside her!


----------



## amphirion

DBanana said:


> This is ONLY because I want to start a perfect fin line to mix into ELFE's line


sounds like you've been busy. what project are you working on now? and with plakats? what has this world come to? teehee. ;-)

i had a recent acquisition that im excited about too. looks very similar to your turq, but he's copper/steel. different breeder.


----------



## MameJenny

amphirion said:


> you can see the eggs inside her!


That's pretty amazing. There's a lot of them in there. :shock:


----------



## Aqua Aurora

damn it if only this guy was plakat ad not crowntail, I'd buy him (be close enough to me dream betta standard)











Halloween-ish koi


----------



## Pippin

Aqua Aurora said:


> damn it if only this guy was plakat ad not crowntail, I'd buy him (be close enough to me dream betta standard)


My dream betta....literally my dream betta...(By that I mean I dreamed about a betta like that a few months ago)


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Pippin said:


> My dream betta....literally my dream betta...(By that I mean I dreamed about a betta like that a few months ago)


Grab him ^^


----------



## Pippin

Aqua Aurora said:


> Grab him ^^


Sadly, my parents say no, and besides, I literally have about 48 cents right now. But I will just look at him longingly...which is what I do with most bettas I see.


----------



## Kithy

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1414537808

Dying


----------



## lilnaugrim

Kithy said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1414537808
> 
> Dying


Mmmmm dem pectorals!! Huge sucker for color pectorals like those! I don't mind EE's but I prefer just regular colored pectorals :-D


----------



## TerriGtoo

litelboyblu said:


> He charges for paypal cost and other reasons unknown :/


 
Ah! Gotcha! Good to know for future reference!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Yeah, pretty odd of him to do that :/

Oh well!


----------



## Lettuce

So i've been looking at Aquabid a lot lately, and I like the idea of it but something had me curious.

With winter quickly approaching (or already here in a lot of states), do people still ship fish? It seems like it would be very very risky with temperatures very low to have a poor fishy sitting on a truck or plane or warehouse somewhere.


Does aquabid see a lot less traffic in the winter?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yep, you just heat packs instead inside the package and it keeps the fish warm! There are a bunch of different types of heat packs too, some that don't get too hot and others that get up to 100*F and more, some that only last a day, two days, four days and others :-D there are cold packs too but they are generally used less in the summer than the heat packs would be in the winter unless you live in a wicked hot area like on the equator or the fish is in the package for a longer period of time but most places ship 2 day Priority.


----------



## BlueInkFish

So this is a beautiful guy!

What do y'all think of him!? Form wise..?

I actually think he can improve on the ventrals and dorsal if bred with the right female, a little less rays would be great!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1414781081


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Love how monochrome this dumbo is...wonder if his body/head tones will get darker or lighter over time
*btw has anyone ever heard of/seen an orange dumbo/elephant/big ear (or yellow or red (lavender does not count as red))?*

anyways photos and [link]


----------



## Hallyx

Lil will correct me if I'm wrong. Coppers don't usually change colors -- although dragons can and do. Monochromes are less likely to change than multi's.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, if he doesn't carry the marble gene then he shouldn't change THAT much, he may darken a teeny bit with age but nothing super drastic. I do see some white-ness on his scales there, so it is possible that he does have marble in him. You can ask the breeder if there are any marble genes in his line or not and what he comes from


----------



## AlwaysAnimals

I've never posted on this thread before but have been following it... and found myself perusing AB! Here are some lovely fish!







[/URL]
These pretty bettas remind me of peacocks lol








:shock:


----------



## Kithy

I like finding the silly, expensive bettas and looking at them. So when I saw the price on this guy I had to look. But the pictures won't load 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1415033013

I'm interested in seeing what a $100 gold betta looks like..


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Kithy said:


> I like finding the silly, expensive bettas and looking at them. So when I saw the price on this guy I had to look. But the pictures won't load
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1415033013
> 
> I'm interested in seeing what a $100 gold betta looks like..


Like this


----------



## Kithy

Tankuu. Wonder why it wouldn't load for me. He is pretty though.


----------



## spaceyJC

I wish Aquabid had a "next" button. Then you could easily get from page to page.
All well, here's some pretty fish I found:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1414901703
View attachment 450746


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1414902007
View attachment 450754


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1414902679
View attachment 450762


----------



## spaceyJC

And some more!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1414932603
View attachment 450842


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1414935006
View attachment 450850


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1415090803
View attachment 450858


----------



## Kithy

spaceyJC said:


> I wish Aquabid had a "next" button. Then you could easily get from page to page.


Ugh, me too. I usually open four or five fish that look interesting and close the tabs as I go.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1415113484
Or
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1415247777


----------



## BlueInkFish

I personally like the first one! Idk. He just gives me the "omg I want" look XD


----------



## BlueInkFish

These two would make beautiful babies!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1414930861

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1414941601

Btw. Does anyone still like bi colored Bettas :/?

I don't see much on AB and I was wondering if it's due to a lack of sale?


----------



## DBanana

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1414950849


----------



## FishyFishy89

litelboyblu said:


> These two would make beautiful babies!
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1414930861
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1414941601
> 
> Btw. Does anyone still like bi colored Bettas :/?
> 
> I don't see much on AB and I was wondering if it's due to a lack of sale?


It is winter in the US. So I'm sure a lot of buyers have slowed down ATM.


----------



## Rosalinds

DBanana said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1414950849


I was just looking at this guy on there! I love EE and his colors are just stunning.


----------



## Crossroads

Female:http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1415631160
Male:http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1415536611
I want. Look at that guy's tail! He comes to a perfect point.


----------



## Kithy

I was about to say I would love a red and white PK when I realized I have one xD wooow, brain fried.

They remind me of White Mage colors from Final Fantasy :3


----------



## DBanana

Mmm, I'd always been told that females don't have tails like that (the trait is a male mutation I'd been told) . I'd be interested in finding out more about that girl.


----------



## Crossroads

DBanana said:


> Mmm, I'd always been told that females don't have tails like that (the trait is a male mutation I'd been told) . I'd be interested in finding out more about that girl.


If its the VT girl you're talking about, if I had the money I'd be snapping her up super quick. She's quite the looker. I love the color contrast on her body haha. Even if she colored up solid, she's quite pretty.


----------



## lilnaugrim

The Spade tails? Spade is a variation on the VT. Both female and males can display it but Spade doesn't breed true (meaning SpadexSpade will not give you 100% spades). Is that what you were talking about DBanana?


----------



## DBanana

Nope. Can't go into it this late at night, but from what I've been reading VT breeds true as it's dominant, however females don't show the same extension of the fins as the males, they look like more average females, however you can tell a lot by looking at their caudal branching. I'm not well read on VT's, but I'm looking into it a bit closer.


----------



## lilnaugrim

VT's do breed true, yes, but the subvariant of VT's don't always breed true like Spade as that couple is. Yes, the female should not have the same length as the male, that's true for any tail type but as we've selective bred more and more for length, the female has also lengthened in fins. She does have a very large anal fin but the tail length isn't all that bad, I found that Spade females tend to have longer fins in general just because of the nature of the tail type itself.

I'm not sure if I'm quite talking about the same thing you are? lol, if I'm not, just disregard XD


----------



## Aqua Aurora

ok ebay not ab sorry but had to laugh, listed as a "plakat"... yeh if that cellophane part of his fins didn't actually exist.. maybe plakat... buuut not quite
http://www.ebay.com/itm/White-Brigh...231377716972?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item35df2fc6ec










edit:... actually looks like that seller is just an idiot.. more betta are long finned and labeled as plakat...


----------



## Aqua Aurora

if only he was a plakat i'd snatch him up... love the mustache/perma frown look


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Anyone posted this wildly coloured male up yet?


----------



## Tress

LittleBettaFish said:


> Anyone posted this wildly coloured male up yet?


WHOA, ain't he funky! I wonder what he'd look like in few months if decides to change.


----------



## Schmoo

Aqua Aurora said:


> if only he was a plakat i'd snatch him up... love the mustache/perma frown look


gimmie xD


----------



## Schmoo

Aqua Aurora said:


> Love how monochrome this dumbo is...wonder if his body/head tones will get darker or lighter over time
> *btw has anyone ever heard of/seen an orange dumbo/elephant/big ear (or yellow or red (lavender does not count as red))?*
> 
> anyways photos and [link]


Wow. <3


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Schmoo said:


> Wow. <3





Schmoo said:


> gimmie xD


Sadly both have already been bought :c


----------



## Aqua Aurora

another ebay one... damn i want him but its too cold for shipping now :c
double tail Armageddon (yellow/orange with red spots and some lovely white/blue tips in fins)
not posting image as its huge


----------



## lilnaugrim

Aqua Aurora said:


> another ebay one... damn i want him but its too cold for shipping now :c
> double tail Armageddon (yellow/orange with red spots and some lovely white/blue tips in fins)
> not posting image as its huge


He's cute!

You can totally ship him, they just use a heatpack is all. I've done plenty of shipping during the winter time and never lost one ^_^


----------



## Aqua Aurora

lilnaugrim said:


> He's cute!
> 
> You can totally ship him, they just use a heatpack is all. I've done plenty of shipping during the winter time and never lost one ^_^


Gah don't tell me that! I also don't have the tank prepped and cycled yet (have all equipment just need to cycle filter in existing tank) and qt is still in use by cory and ghost shrimp so colder water and not giving the "all clear" for no disease yet.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Aqua Aurora said:


> Gah don't tell me that! I also don't have the tank prepped and cycled yet (have all equipment just need to cycle filter in existing tank) and qt is still in use by cory and ghost shrimp so colder water and not giving the "all clear" for no disease yet.


Lol!! Sorry, I'm a huge enabler, I'm sorry!


----------



## kjg1029

it doesnt need to be cycled....does it...lol! i *love* his color!!


----------



## BettaBoy51

not aquabid but i just bought him 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/White-HM-Dumbo-Ear-Betta-Fish-/151463916750?ssPageName=ADME:B:BOC:US:1123

i though he was gourges and im getiing a female next month (yes the female is a dumbo)(yes im breeding)(and yes i will sell the babys on here)


----------



## kjg1029

yay!^ hes soooo pretty! Gimme! lol


----------



## Aqua Aurora

kjg1029 said:


> it doesnt need to be cycled....does it...lol! i *love* his color!!


Weeelllllllllll technically no, and it will have plants (but only very slow growers).. but I much prefer a fully cycled tank to daily water changes and worry of complications for the fish.

I'll just have to get everything ready then see whats available on the market... even if it means missing some really sexy bettas right now .. *whimper*..


----------



## Schmoo

Aqua Aurora said:


> Sadly both have already been bought :c


Good, lol. I can't afford anymore fish. xD


----------



## Schmoo

Not directly AB (Pinterest, but it looks like an AB fish...?)

http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/15/5e/c1/155ec141323a347664888d82f3670ea2.jpg


----------



## Tress

Schmoo said:


> Not directly AB (Pinterest, but it looks like an AB fish...?)
> 
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/15/5e/c1/155ec141323a347664888d82f3670ea2.jpg


Oh pretty, I wonder if he is really on AB, or just from a breeder's pic on their site or something.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Just link, photo is huge.
[copper hm male.. love colors but not a fan of the fin tips/mess fins]


----------



## Tress

Love that deep red on him!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Damnit, that Red Butterfly VT is perfect for my breeding project but I really don't feel like importing him.......ugggg what to do, what to do!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

He's a stunning male. I don't normally like that colour, but on him it is very striking.


----------



## Tress

Seems like a picked a winner


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah this is the second time he's been posted. I missed him last week so maybe I'll email the seller since he doesn't have a BIN.....


----------



## Aqua Aurora

I saw him too.. I'm not a vt fan (don't care for the 'relaxed' fin look) but he's pretty in his flare!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

ebay $0.99 betta (well thats where bidding starts) us seller.. just because of some tail damage (not defect)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/H35-Thai-Im...251715803349?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item3a9b6e58d5

[edit]
also... it looks like a rainbow barfed on this EE (would grab him if he was plakat.. and i didn't already have a fish for my newest tank)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LIVE-BETTA-...141468826147?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item20f032fa23


----------



## Nimble

Holy crap, he's beautiful. That's the kind of fish/price that would get me to dish out some dosh on a new tank and setup.

But, all my money is in the form of paper right now, so I can't get him. D:


----------



## MameJenny

That "rainbow barf" betta is gorgeous. o.o And also that butterfly VT...


----------



## ellekay

lol rainbow barf... Bidding is up to $50 now, otherwise I would have bought him and named him that. That's awesome and he's a beautiful fish!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

MameJenny said:


> That "rainbow barf" betta is gorgeous. o.o And also that butterfly VT...





ellekay said:


> lol rainbow barf... Bidding is up to $50 now, otherwise I would have bought him and named him that. That's awesome and he's a beautiful fish!


Don't think I'm bashing on him by calling him that.. its just what came to mind when I saw him... seems like when the genetic make up went:
"Well its about time to color up now! What colors should go with?" *look at dominant and receive genes from parents.. then throws them aside* "Bah! Who need blue prints?! Lets just got with a bit of everything!!" and then be turned into a magical rainbow barf betta... wonder how high bidding will get (i see bid at 48, maybe someone retracted a bid?)


----------



## ellekay

Yeah 48 was the bid when I looked, but it's still close enough to 50. He is a beautiful fish, and I would totally name him that though!


----------



## Kisiel

Not a fan of double tails, but this boy is gorgeous. 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1416382161











This fish is just perfect o3o
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1416281408


----------



## amphirion

Kisiel said:


> This fish is just perfect o3o
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1416281408


can you imagine if you replaced the blue with opaque white? 03o


----------



## amphirion

through a facebook page i follow, probably just for looks as they operate in a different timezone and i have no desire to wake up during obscure times in the night to participate. throwing out some love for those veiltail people....

























moar hmpks 4 meh plz.


----------



## Crossroads

That second VT though!


----------



## Kithy

Crossroads said:


> That second VT though!


^^^^

Waaaaaant


----------



## Tress

Oh gosh, if only had the money and space x.x


----------



## Kisiel

Crossroads said:


> That second VT though!


This, and the crown tail above ^^ hnnngggg. 

So many pretty fish. I wish I could buy on aquabid at some point but it all seems so complicated :c


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Salamander dumbo plakat, really like that deep red head (don't tell my new dumbo.. his red is more pastel-rustic colored)


----------



## Schmoo

^ OoooOoOooOOoOOoOoOOo~


----------



## Tress

I love white/blue marbles and EEs, his pecs are a little too big IMO, and I'm not big on plakats.








Oh~ this guy is nice <3

Aris better be nervous... I'm spending an awful amount of looking at CTs >.>









Pretty boy








Another pretty boy









Gorgeous fish .. but $150 starting bid x.x









Whoa... I'm guessing the excessive webbing is due to the EE?


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

A rose tail crown tail? 
And am I the only one who hates when they take they fish out of the tank and put a ruler there? I refuse to buy any fish that's been measured like that


----------



## lilnaugrim

It's ballooning, the membrane just becomes overstretched is all. It's not health-related or anything, just aesthetic.


----------



## Kisiel

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> And am I the only one who hates when they take they fish out of the tank and put a ruler there? I refuse to buy any fish that's been measured like that


Nope, you're not the only one. It would _maybe_ be a little more acceptable if the fish wasn't put inside what looks like a sandwich bag. Taking it out must be horrible (how does it's slime coat and fins not get damaged?), not to mention that the fish is most likely getting incredibly stressed out. If they really have to measure the fish, why not do it when it's in a shallow container with a little water? 

I've seen this so many times, it's horrible.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

If and when I measure my fish (I've done it once) I put a safe and clean ruler in his tank and he flared at it (foreign object alert) and swam around it nicely for me


----------



## hrutan

Removing the fish from the tank is the only way that I know of to conclusively prove that perspectives aren't being played with, and the fish is the size advertised. Actually, I imagine a plastic baggie is not bad - the fish cannot thrash around and hurt himself, and he is angled and held straight, meaning that the photo can be taken very quickly and then the fish released. The smooth surface of plastic should be more gentle on the slime coat than a wet paper towel.

They aren't going to be lingering over this process. These peoples' livelihoods are depending on them providing healthy, quality fish as advertised.


----------



## Kisiel

Or you could use a piece of string and just mark the point where the fish reaches to and then measure that against a ruler or measuring tape. 

One way or another, I don't think the way of measuring fish pictures above is exactly humane. 

Anyway, I really like this fish: 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1416443622


----------



## Crossroads

Not particularly in favor of that method but its the only way to really insure they aren't lying. You can mark string anywhere. And with giants, I'd be pretty mad if they advertised a 5 inch fish and I got a 2.5 inch non giant. Its not particularly nice to look at and probably stressful true but so are car rides, shipping abd a lot of other thinga but its effective to prove facts. Also out of aesthetic reasons I'd never touch that CT...


----------



## spaceyJC

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1416628813
View attachment 460738



http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1416640942
View attachment 460746



I think she has some pretty unique colors!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1416646800
View attachment 460754


----------



## Aqua Aurora

I've found my Xerxes' brother, half brother, or nephew!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Green-Orang...171556058320?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item27f189b4d0
sorry no photo, too huge
quite positive he comes from the same direct family, as my boy. Has the redish pink pelvic fins now, his seller photo was that exact tail fin, this boy also has hints of Armageddon (red spots in pelvic fins).. tempted to prod the Florida seller and ask which Thai breeder he came from to verify (not that I couldn't buy the boy or anything).




also here's another pretty boy (dumbo pastel mustardness)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/E83-Thai-Im...251730642710?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item3a9c50c716


----------



## Krys

Why can't you just place the betta in a specimen container like they have at LPS, put a ruler to the side and take a picture, then release him back into his tank? Take maybe 30 seconds to do. If you're worried about the width of the container affecting the measurement, you can also put in a piece of plastic mesh or something to limit the fish closer to the side of the container and then take the picture. He'd never even come out of the water.


----------



## ellekay

Water distorts images, even if you are straight on. I agree, it's a harsh method, but they are probably so quick at it now that it's not that long of time.

Aquabid is almost as addicting as the forums...I did find a guy on there that I've been kicking myself over not purchasing, since it would have only been like $20 since I'm in the same area as one of the courier carriers....Next time...


----------



## hrutan

If they do it the way I suspect, which is to put the fish in the bag, water and all, and then pour out the water, measure the fish, and release him immediately, it shouldn't actually be all that stressful.

Anyway...
Helloooo Veiltail!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1417877451


----------



## Aqua Aurora

[copper ee plakat with golds, copper, greys, and whites.... I'd name him Antiquity]

[copper plakat, love that tail coloration, wish body had more copper coverage (underside)]

[I dunno why I like this one but I do.. white/gold cellophane with black tail tip plakat and light green eyes]

[very gold platak... would call Midas (a mythological king, everything he touched turned to gold]

[AAAAAAHHH orange plakat WAAAAANNNNTTTT]

[pretty white gold male]

[on a sad note, this poor boy is already almost completely blind (scales over eyes) :c ]


----------



## Aqua Aurora

i wonder why when some aquabids are done the links go dead and just redirect back to the sale section, but others still work 

[blood orange crowntail male (would like more if there was no black in his sale tips)]

[pink rose dumbo hm male (I'm not a fan of pink but I've not seen this hue before)]


----------



## amphirion

snagged this guy. cant wait to use him in projects. love everything about him, especially his form.
lovely hawk, well defined anal (could be sharper), with an OHM tail (will work on rounding that out so it's not a spade), ventrals end at a point, not a shortbody, and huge pectorals for DAAAAAYZ!


----------



## BettaBoy51

amphirion said:


> snagged this guy. cant wait to use him in projects. love everything about him, especially his form.
> lovely hawk, well defined anal (could be sharper), with an OHM tail (will work on rounding that out so it's not a spade), ventrals end at a point, not a shortbody, and huge pectorals for DAAAAAYZ!




OMG he looks amazing just thought id share my new guy on here hes not as pretty as yours but i like him http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashm1418069867


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Both very lovely blue and black boys! I hope you both get lovely offspring from them (remember to offer to sell some to use forum members ^_~)!


----------



## ChattyFish

All of the fish on here are stunning!
I LOVE the colouring on this guy!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Orange plakat female WAANT!!! someone else is already bidding so no chance of re-listing when I (may) have my next tank.. damn..


----------



## kjg1029

I need her!^^


----------



## Aqua Aurora

I forgot to slap up her link, but apparently auction closed a few minutes after I saw her D:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashmp1418096876
might contact the seller and see if they have more orange females.


----------



## Nyri

I'm kind of drooling over this pretty girl...










I'm having a really hard time not bidding on her. I wish Express shipping didn't cost so much.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1418803188

And then there's this guy








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1418481961


----------



## GamesAndFish

> And then there's this guy


Love his fins and body color! Though, I DO love any Betta that has that black edge lace-ish look.:shock:


----------



## BlueInkFish

That guy could be a new breeding project idea for me... I'm looking more into a variety of colors. And I'm also looking for a betta that "stands" out in a planted tank.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Armegeddon female? looks like it from the fins but not 100% sure

[red] and [blue] females.. wonder if caudal fins are damage or if that's genetics


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1418917802
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1418690262
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1419166284
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1419139785


----------



## Schmoo

amphirion said:


>


OMG that fish is GORGEOUS! You lucky son of a gun.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Aqua Aurora said:


> [red] and [blue] females.. wonder if caudal fins are damage or if that's genetics


Not damaged, they're Rose Tailed girls so they have some web reduction in between the rays which makes it all floofy looking. So yes, genetics.


----------



## ellekay

Biker, I love 1, 2 and 4! So pretty!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

[Omg look at that face! lipstick and eyeliner!] I want her because she looks all dolled up


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol, I normally don't like cambodians very much but she is a doll for sure!


----------



## ellekay

lol she looks like a geisha


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I'm not sure if this one has been posted, but I really like this seller's fish.


----------



## BlueInkFish

I saw that first guy too! He's just to gorgeous to pass up, The only problem is I don't have the room


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Yeah if the next shipment into Australia had been closer I might have purchased him. But it's not until February.


----------



## BlueInkFish

:/ Aww, he's so gorgeous I can't stand it any longer!!!! Someone please buy him on here and show him to us XD!

What frustrates me is the wait, waiting for the fish is similar to a decade or two to me haha.


----------



## ellekay

If I was more experienced I would. I'd feel bad getting him and not showing or breeding him...I wouldn't even know what to do with a fish that pretty...


----------



## BlueInkFish

With a fish that pretty. I'm at loss of words


----------



## Tress

Idk why but I really like this guy, he's a cutie








Pretty gal. I adore her eyes!








Giant Koi (Armageddon) Fem. Boy in the background is cute too


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Not aquabid but I'll take this girl!


----------



## CopperBell

I'm not sure if he's been posted already but I wish he was available now, I probably would buy him because ohmygosh! He may not be perfect but I've never seen a color combo like his. I love really colorful coppers and marbles. I'd find space somewhere if I could get him!


----------



## Kithy

CopperBell said:


> I'm not sure if he's been posted already but I wish he was available now, I probably would buy him because ohmygosh! He may not be perfect but I've never seen a color combo like his. I love really colorful coppers and marbles. I'd find space somewhere if I could get him!


He's really pretty. Kind of reminds me of a calico cat!


----------



## BlueInkFish

CopperBell said:


> I'm not sure if he's been posted already but I wish he was available now, I probably would buy him because ohmygosh! He may not be perfect but I've never seen a color combo like his. I love really colorful coppers and marbles. I'd find space somewhere if I could get him!



Stunning! He reminds me of Halloween. Autumn. And a rusty penny all mixed up together creating a magnificent sight!


----------



## Greenapp1es

Ok - thanks to this thread I have now discovered Aquabid...

And I'm currently drooling over these guys.

http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashm1419352205.jpg

http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashm1419388202.jpg

http://imageshack.com/i/ipBXHvoEj


----------



## ellekay

litelboyblu said:


> Stunning! He reminds me of Halloween. Autumn. And a rusty penny all mixed up together creating a magnificent sight!


That was my exact thought: Halloween.

He is very unique though. I'd probably buy him too


----------



## CopperBell

ellekay said:


> That was my exact thought: Halloween.
> 
> He is very unique though. I'd probably buy him too


I was so surprised no one bid on him. Maybe he doesn't have good form or something and that for $30 didn't seem worth it to a lot of people but I don't breed so he's perfect as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## ellekay

I don't breed or show, so most of the fish on AB just seems like they'd be wasted on me. Unless I find one that I cannot live without


----------



## BlueInkFish

So I just lost a bidding war on AB and I'm super sad, he was for a future spawn and I'm tryin to contact the seller if he had anymore similar  a surprise bid was placed last min!! Uck.

A loss is a loss


----------



## Aqua Aurora

ellekay said:


> I don't breed or show, so most of the fish on AB just seems like they'd be wasted on me. Unless I find one that I cannot live without


There are plenty sold on AB that are not the best breeding/showing stock (have defects) which most people won't bid on/buy, like my Xerxes -he has issues with scales growing over his eyes and one pelvic fin is slightly shorter than the other (I'm sure a show/breeding expert could find some other faults). But I still love him and don't regret paying the extra $ to get him from the overseas breeder.


----------



## CopperBell

Sorry to hear that litelboyblu, it sounds like you were close. It always sucks when stuff like that happens. 

I think the "imperfect" ones need good homes too. If I ever have a lot of money, I'll probably buy a lot of fish online that I just think are beautiful. Just cause it's not what the breeder wants, doesn't mean it's not what someone else would love and think is the best ever. 

Found a few other beauties.


















^Second one sold for 200 USD.. no questions why heh.










^He's from aquabid but I couldn't get the page to load from the site properly so I used the host URL


----------



## BlueInkFish

O___O that black/white boy... It would be a tragedy to lose a bidding war to him!!!


----------



## CopperBell

No kidding. It seems the user who bought him really wanted him. They were bidding all the way through it. 

I think if I spent 200 USD on a fish, I'd fortify it in a room with every possible ailment on a plan card, perfect conditions hooked up to a computer and a program coded to detect anomalies and a 20g NPT with every fancy precaution taken. That fish is getting the best treatment ever and not dying on my watch. I care about all my fish, but 200 USD is a lot to have only a short time. If I could give all of them that now, I would.

Note that I only sort of know how to do that detection thing. Can I program it? Probably. Can I figure out the physical parts needed? Eh.. not likely. But it would be awesome. If I had the money to buy a $200 fish though, I'd probably have the money to get the parts. I'm pretty stingy so I'd need a lot to buy a $200 fish in most circumstances.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Very much agreed! I would do anything for a fish that expensive. Not that I wouldnt at the moment. That blue marble male is gorgeous as well! He reminds me of one of my breeder boys


----------



## CopperBell

Nice. Breeding would be cool but I don't have the means to breed bettas. The only reason I could breed shiners is they're relatively cold water community fish. 

I'd probably breed marbles as the combinations I see seem to be the most diverse. Marbles are awesome but there aren't many sold around here. Most of them look very similar. I like weird colors lol.

I also really like orchids and coppers hence the name I chose hehe, but if I remember correctly, copper to copper doesn't produce coppers reliably and wild bettas are needed. This is without me verifying first though, I may be remembering that totally wrong.


----------



## BlueInkFish

I love marbles. Their colors interest me very much and are so unique in every way shape and form.

Coppers is such a beautiful color, I especially favor butterfly copper bettas... Their so magnificent!


----------



## ellekay

wow all of those guys are pretty, but that black and white one.....just wow.

I need more tanks before I start browsing AB...


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

oAo


----------



## CopperBell

Ooo, that is one nice looking doubletail! I like his subtle coloring.


----------



## TerriGtoo

CopperBell said:


> I'm not sure if he's been posted already but I wish he was available now, I probably would buy him because ohmygosh! He may not be perfect but I've never seen a color combo like his. I love really colorful coppers and marbles. I'd find space somewhere if I could get him!


Oh wow! Very unusual.....and beautiful!


----------



## ellekay

This guy is a looker 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1419575433


----------



## CopperBell

^ Aw, he's a cutie. I like the spattering of blue and yellow. It reminds me of a Tiffany lamp with flowers on it. Very pretty.

@TerriGtoo: I kind of want to contact the seller and ask if he's still available but I doubt there's a way to do that. Oh well, hopefully he's doing well wherever he is. I wish I had been here in June! Lol

These guys is interesting:

























I'm not sure if this one is directly from aquabid but he appears when I searched google for aquabid.. soo I guess he is somewhere.









I just love his mask. Makes him look ghostly.


I wish I knew how to make the pics smaller without downloading them. There should be a way in the code.. theoretically.


----------



## BlueInkFish

The last guy you searched is a AB fish for sure  I bought a fish from him before.


----------



## ellekay

That second guy's tail is amazingly colored!

And yeah, he does kind of look like a tiffany lamp  I just like his coloring.


----------



## Kithy

You are all making me regret going down to one tank xD


----------



## ellekay

lol we do what we can


----------



## BlueLacee

I want this guy so badly
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1419318084


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

litelboyblu said:


> So I just lost a bidding war on AB and I'm super sad, he was for a future spawn and I'm tryin to contact the seller if he had anymore similar  a surprise bid was placed last min!! Uck.
> 
> A loss is a loss


Aww, that's too bad  Do you have a picture of the boy you were bidding on/hoping to spawn?


----------



## PancakeTheBetta

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1420120069

I dream of breeding for koi. This boy is simply amazing. If only I had the space!... and kois weren't so hard to breed for.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

[Armageddon white and black dragon plakat]


----------



## BlueInkFish

SorcerersApprentice said:


> Aww, that's too bad  Do you have a picture of the boy you were bidding on/hoping to spawn?


Yes, he's a ct ee, not something you would see everyday T^T his color looked so rich. Uck I'm on a quest to find more like him :/ or I may just start a hmpk ee line :/


----------



## ellekay

PancakeTheBetta said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1420120069
> 
> I dream of breeding for koi. This boy is simply amazing. If only I had the space!... and kois weren't so hard to breed for.


I especially like the black 'petal' on his tail


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh we have white CT partial EE's around here, I could probably find one for you Blu if you wanted. I saw one the other day at one of my LFS's, they don't have huge pectorals but they do hold the geno at least.


----------



## DBanana

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1420127785









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1420560497


----------



## PancakeTheBetta

DBanana said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1420127785


OH WOW
That is one beautiful fish


----------



## BlueInkFish

lilnaugrim said:


> Oh we have white CT partial EE's around here, I could probably find one for you Blu if you wanted. I saw one the other day at one of my LFS's, they don't have huge pectorals but they do hold the geno at least.


Oh! Thanks for the offer lil! If you could drop by at the lps and get some pics I would be very delighted. I'll defeniatley look for a female, but I was planning to find her on AB. Most likely a hmpk or hm ee female?

I hope it doesn't bother you to drop by te lps for me!!!! Don't rush take all the time you need


----------



## lilnaugrim

litelboyblu said:


> Oh! Thanks for the offer lil! If you could drop by at the lps and get some pics I would be very delighted. I'll defeniatley look for a female, but I was planning to find her on AB. Most likely a hmpk or hm ee female?
> 
> I hope it doesn't bother you to drop by te lps for me!!!! Don't rush take all the time you need


Sure, I think he was 12.99 IIRC that or 11.99 I don't remember which. But I'll hopefully stop in tomorrow to check for you. I'll shoot you a PM to give more info ^_^


----------



## ellekay

I like the other one! That orange with the flecks on the fins is gorgeous!


----------



## PetMania

litelboyblu said:


> Oh! Thanks for the offer lil! If you could drop by at the lps and get some pics I would be very delighted. I'll defeniatley look for a female, but I was planning to find her on AB. Most likely a hmpk or hm ee female?
> 
> I hope it doesn't bother you to drop by te lps for me!!!! Don't rush take all the time you need


I've gotten one of these from naugrim before. Very nice fish!


----------



## ellekay

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1420536005

I'd totally call her Sky or Cloud... Heartthrob is in the running also


----------



## PetMania

ellekay said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1420536005
> 
> I'd totally call her Sky or Cloud... Heartthrob is in the running also


I swear, I always tell myself "DON'T GO BACK TO THAT THREAD!" I always get hooked on Aquabid after that :roll: But it's so worth it to see beauties like these


----------



## BlueInkFish

XD I totally agree with PetMania! But... I'm subscribed to it and I'm to "lazy" to unsubscribe -wink wink-


----------



## Tress

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1420536660
Gorgeous girl, but $80? Seriously?








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1420536763
Another lovely lady.


----------



## AAquarist

Tress said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1420536660
> Gorgeous girl, but $80? Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1420536763
> Another lovely lady.


I saw the second one this morning and was sort of tempted. :lol:


----------



## PancakeTheBetta

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1420119928

O_O
So tempted, and only 20$!


----------



## AAquarist

PancakeTheBetta said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1420119928
> 
> O_O
> So tempted, and only 20$!



Holy cow! I hope it was you that placed the bid. He's stunning!


----------



## lilnaugrim

There were two at my local petCo that looked similar to him ^_^


----------



## AAquarist

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1420093933

WANT.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

aaquarist said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1420093933
> 
> want.


same


----------



## cousiniguana

Really, I don't need another fish. I just took in a rescue 2 weeks ago and I have a cross country move coming up within 6 months. That being said, I may have a tank come open sooner rather than later as I have just noticed a suspect tumor on one of my guys. I have a 2.5 gallon critter keeper empty, and this fish is only a short drive away for pick up....


----------



## cousiniguana

What are the odds of my running into a fish like this again without having to pay shipping?


----------



## BlueInkFish

While your picking up your guy pick these three up for me XD!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1421730269

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1421729372

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1421653358

If I only lived in Canada


----------



## BettaBoy51

cousiniguana said:


> What are the odds of my running into a fish like this again without having to pay shipping?


slim to non


----------



## BettaBoy51

litelboyblu said:


> While your picking up your guy pick these three up for me XD!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1421730269
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1421729372
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1421653358
> 
> If I only lived in Canada


OMG if that gold male was a pair i would but him right now!


----------



## cousiniguana

My husband will totally kill me......maybe if he's still had no bids in week. Do you think he'll auction for above the buy it now price?


----------



## BlueInkFish

Bettaboy... Someone made a bid on the gold boy -.-... I wanted him but I'm in the US, don't know if he ships down here :/

Cousiniguana, I don't think so, once they start an auction I don't think they can re-edit it, unless I'm mistaken for something else!

Gosh, I want the gold boy


----------



## BettaBoy51

yeah i loved the gold boy! im gonna be busy i have around 15ish pairs that are gonna be spawned in the next 3-4 months SO MANY TANKS AND JAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cousiniguana

litelboyblu said:


> Cousiniguana, I don't think so, once they start an auction I don't think they can re-edit it, unless I'm mistaken for something else!


I know once the bidding starts it can go above the buy it now price. I'm trying to see if waiting to decide would be a bad idea, or do people generally do last minute bids on aquabid?


----------



## BlueInkFish

cousiniguana said:


> I know once the bidding starts it can go above the buy it now price. I'm trying to see if waiting to decide would be a bad idea, or do people generally do last minute bids on aquabid?


Yea. I understand now, people DO last minute biddings, that's how I lost my "dream fish"


----------



## Tress

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1420903268









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1420903571









I love this boy so much <3
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1421066369








Love his colours, not a fan of the tail though.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1420724817








I love the soft hue of this boy
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1421066999


----------



## cousiniguana

Uh-oh......DH thinks the fish is cool looking and that he would be a good early Valentine's Day gift for me.....


----------



## Zhylis

litelboyblu said:


> Bettaboy... Someone made a bid on the gold boy -.-... I wanted him but I'm in the US, don't know if he ships down here :/
> 
> Cousiniguana, I don't think so, once they start an auction I don't think they can re-edit it, unless I'm mistaken for something else!
> 
> Gosh, I want the gold boy


I would be... cautious... about bidding on that gold. It looks like Rena's Fish Store is doing a large import on Thailand bettas, which is good and all. From their website it sounds like their getting in multiple "Gold Treasure" betta; there's a first come, first served reservation list on their website and yes, they do ship to the US. 

My caution is that the photo that Rena's Store is using is exactly the same as a photo of the F0 male from Bettamas' "Super Gold" line from Malaysia. Middle image on the top row, originally posted in 2011. So that could be the (grand)father of the spawn but I'd like to see a video of the actual fish before putting any money down. All that glitters...


----------



## BlueInkFish

Thank you for the notice! I actually was curious about their pictures because some of the pictures they use are from some of the Thai breeder on AB, the person selling the gold boy I like, is that Rena's store!?


----------



## Zhylis

litelboyblu said:


> Thank you for the notice! I actually was curious about their pictures because some of the pictures they use are from some of the Thai breeder on AB, the person selling the gold boy I like, is that Rena's store!?


Yup: http://www.renasfishstore.ca/store/p605/Gold_Treasure_Halfmoon_Betta_%28Male%29.html

Which is why I was like ...    

Because they're usually really good about posting exact photos.


----------



## BlueInkFish

:/ Dang, not sure if I want to purchase one or not!!! It sounds risky and I havnt heard of any reviews, wonder if I can get an exact photo of the fish 

Rena ships to US Ca?


----------



## cousiniguana

Good info. I'll proceed with caution and talk with Rena. Maybe she'd let me see what she has available or send pictures.


----------



## ellekay

Holy crap cousin that is a gorgeous fish!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Once again I'm really liking a fish from this seller.










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1420783103


----------



## myexplodingcat

Wowww! His colors are so vibrant and shiny. I love his fluffy ventrals


----------



## BlueInkFish

Beautiful!!

I like the one in the background as well XD!!


----------



## myexplodingcat

*Stalking the HM section*

My top three for today! That last guy has a YELLOW BEARD. 

























How about some koi boys?
http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashm1420552203.jpg
http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashm1420552202.jpg
http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashm1420552809.jpg

These girls?
http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashm1420583145.gif
http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashm1420583232.gif
http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashm1420634633.jpg
She has yellow eyeshadow!
http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashm1420634854.jpg

This guy's got some nice koi colors going on too
http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashm1420590199.jpg

MG eye candy 
http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashm1420634725.jpg
http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashm1420675935.jpg
http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashm1420676023.jpg
http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashm1420676215.jpg


----------



## BlueInkFish

-.- don't get me started on the 2nd mg boy. I've been looking at him the whole day and debating whether to purchase him or not!


----------



## ellekay

The second girl is beautiful! The last guy looks like a lighter version of my Elway. &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## animallover4lyfe

LittleBettaFish said:


> Anyone posted this wildly coloured male up yet?


Hehehe hes mine i bought him and wow what a beautiful betta he is , wayyyyyy better than pictured


----------



## Tress

animallover4lyfe said:


> Hehehe hes mine i bought him and wow what a beautiful betta he is , wayyyyyy better than pictured


Oooh be careful... he might go missing in the middle of the night <3


----------



## animallover4lyfe

Here he is!


----------



## TerriGtoo

DBanana said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1420127785
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1420560497


 
Both gorgeous!!


----------



## ellekay

Wow he looks like a different fish! A LOT more red.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

animallover4lyfe said:


> Here he is!


Glad to see he went to a fellow Bettafish.com member. I wonder if he will continue to change or whether his pattern will stabilise over time.


----------



## cousiniguana

Amazing!


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1421066575
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1420983689
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1420953608
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1420950927
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1420950539


----------



## myexplodingcat

Aww, the babies! Maaaaan...


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

I thought that was a cute idea too. I might ask the seller if there's any way to guarantee a boy


----------



## animallover4lyfe

ellekay said:


> Wow he looks like a different fish! A LOT more red.


Yeah  he coloured up alot


----------



## animallover4lyfe

LittleBettaFish said:


> Glad to see he went to a fellow Bettafish.com member. I wonder if he will continue to change or whether his pattern will stabilise over time.


I think he will stay the same ! I sure hope! Lol


----------



## Nyri

Since you brought up babies... I got some babies in the mail today! 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashm1420167587 
Really adorable and beautiful at the same time. The seller was wonderful to work with, too.

Here is a picture of them in the bag they came in... not a great picture, but I'll get more later once I get them into their tanks and they've de-stressed a bit.


----------



## ellekay

How fun! 

The baby in Biker's link must have eaten all the food though 

Cute!


----------



## emptypockets

Saw this CTPK boy today and have fallen in love. Very unique coloring! I have a 3 gallon setup getting cycled now...might have to part with some dough.


----------



## ellekay

He is very pretty and very unique for sure!


----------



## Tress

I really do hope you get him, he is _stunning_!


----------



## Cotton19

emptypockets said:


> Saw this CTPK boy today and have fallen in love. Very unique coloring! I have a 3 gallon setup getting cycled now...might have to part with some dough.


that beautiful green would make me change my preference not to have CT's (or whatever tail type it might be if not CT)


----------



## Fenghuang

This yellow girl is just too cute. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1421081232


----------



## DBanana

Looks great to get rid of red wash. O.O


----------



## MattsBettas

The form is beautiful too...


----------



## Fenghuang

Isn't it? Curse my bank account. Why must it be so empty?!


----------



## Tress

I just can't believe how big her beard is, and how vibrant yellow she is!


----------



## Rosalinds

Not sure if this is a seller on aquabid, but I saw this picture on my fb feed and wanted to share.  Source


----------



## ellekay

Very pretty!


----------



## FrozenSummerSky

pretty koi









pretty, cute, colourful, just not fluffy :/


----------



## BettaBoy51

http://www.ebay.com/itm/H24-Thai-Import-Blue-Aqua-Black-Dragon-Scaled-Halfmoon-HM-Male-Betta-Live-Fish/261730662785?_trksid=p2050601.c100272.m3467&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140813112422%26meid%3D34c6e6918bdc49a5989dc8ecb3047c7b%26pid%3D100272%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D261730662785%26clkid%3D3331783288247549095&_qi=RTM1963929

http://www.ebay.com/itm/V10-Thai-Import-White-Platinum-Male-Vail-Tail-VT-Betta-Splendens-Live-Fish/251787553451?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131003132420%26meid%3D608b25ed4e7440dea553a2af534c0f11%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D261730662785&rt=nc

http://www.ebay.com/itm/H23-Thai-Import-Red-Green-Blue-Multicolor-Halfmoon-HM-Male-Betta-Live-Fish/251788505763?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131003132420%26meid%3Ded3badd3e1dd4c93b9341590f636f237%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D261730656084&rt=nc

Guys my birthdays only a few months away!  i really love the first 2 the VT especially


----------



## TerriGtoo

I want this boy so badly. Currently $87 bid. Sigh.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/H24-Thai-Im...261730662785?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item3cf05cf981


----------



## ellekay

Haha Terri you posted the same fish as BettaBoy! I do like the blue streak on his tail though


----------



## BettaBoy51

lol you can tell my interest in blue black fish lol like almost half of my fish are blue black or have blue or black on them!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

The big bidder on from ebay fish is at $92 now... Wonder how much higher it will go.


----------



## Cey

Oh my god, that one that Terri and Boy are looking at on ebay is GORGEOUS. The patterning on his fins reminds me of lionfish spines!

Genetics is capable of such unique, random things, it's amazing.


----------



## Kisiel

He's so gorgeous, if only it wasn't for those stumpy ventrals and weird anal fin! 









Well hello there, handsome. 









LOOK AT ALL THOSE COLOURS OMG.









Those markings are really unique, I like him! 









Bi-coloured eyes and that random blue spot in his tail just make my heart melt. 









I prefer PKs over anything else, but this HM is just stunning. So. Much. Want. 

Please excuse me while I go sit in the corner and cry now because I don't know how to buy fish from aquabid and I'm broke.


----------



## Roxy

I really really want this guy ;_;


----------



## katydidmischief




----------



## Nova betta

wow i like the last one.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

This fish isn't on AB but I love every single fancy marble I have seen this breeder produce. The price is way out of my range at the moment but if I'd had the money I would have snatched this female up.


----------



## Nova betta

i love kio and i was looking tonight. i like his colors but the last picture arg i want him. but no money or space


----------



## Nova betta

oh wait here is the picture.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

He looks cute. I love black eyes on bettas.


----------



## BettaBoy51

dang 124 plus 15$ shipping lol





http://www.ebay.com/itm/H24-Thai-Imp...item3cf05cf981


----------



## Aqua Aurora

[Orange hmph, look at those pelvic fins! Its like Edward Scissorhands]


edit:
[blue hm male, nothing fancy but lovely].. I think his brother was at Petco (same exact coloration/patterning) making a bubble next (!!) in his jar a few months ago and getting all flare-y at my finger.. I almost bought that one.. wish I had.


----------



## ellekay

lol Edward Scissorhands....nice!

And that high bidder got the one for $124?! For a fish?! Holy cow! That's like an electric bill!


----------



## Tress

>.> if my electric bills were $124 I _could_ afford to spend that much on my fish.


----------



## ellekay

Well, it is mid winter here...gas bills on the other hand is twice that...
With the hubby buying himself a brand new car unexpectedly, I cannot spend that much on a fish...I'm lucky he's letting me get away with the ones I have and the ones I plan on purchasing in the next few months


----------



## missavgp

I don't usually care for marbles or plakats, but I love that shade of blue edging around his fins.


----------



## TerriGtoo

Aqua Aurora said:


> The big bidder on from ebay fish is at $92 now... Wonder how much higher it will go.


 
GAH! $124.00 !!! Ok which one of you lurkers did that? I know you're on this site hiding out...... 

I did want him sooo badly....but not THAT badly!


----------



## TerriGtoo

BettaBoy51 said:


> dang 124 plus 15$ shipping lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/H24-Thai-Imp...item3cf05cf981


 
I know! I'm very sad. But I still have $124 plus shipping in my pocket.
As they say, There's lots of fish in the sea. 
imagine what I could do with $124.00...............


----------



## TerriGtoo

Roxy said:


> I really really want this guy ;_;


 
I really really do tooooooo.He's gorgeous!


----------



## DBanana

ellekay said:


> lol Edward Scissorhands....nice!
> 
> And that high bidder got the one for $124?! For a fish?! Holy cow! That's like an electric bill!


I spent $120 on a fish that showed up half dead and I only got a partial refund on. (sigh)


----------



## ellekay

missavgp said:


> I don't usually care for marbles or plakats, but I love that shade of blue edging around his fins.



Love that one!


----------



## Nyri

This pretty boy








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1422028196


----------



## BlueInkFish

Guess whose in a fish bidding war? Blu is!! Haha and I found the perfect girl on ab to match him!


----------



## BlueInkFish

And the females... I'm trying to pick the best out of the 3  Help me pick!

From top to bottom

1,2,3


----------



## Zhylis

Just my non-experienced eyeballs, in order of preference: #2 --> #3 --> #1 with that boy. Colorwise, #2's the closest match with green/white/black marbling. Plus, her smaller ray count on the tail will help keep the F1 from going full rosetail, since he's got a pretty high ray count already. The outer rays are shorter than I'd like, #3 might have the better tail. But #2 has the best dorsal (IMO) but a mild slope in her anal fin. Not as bad as #1, but not as tight as #3 (I think. I really wish #3 was flaring).


----------



## KitDewStein

2, 3, then 1...didn't mean to choose exactly the order Zhylis did but it ended up that way


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah 1 should be out because of that horrible slanted anal fin. I vote number 2 as welll.
The boy has a horrible dorsal so keep that in mind when spawning.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Thank you 3 For your input! Now I just need to know. How is a dorsal defined? How are they supposedly suppose to look? Just for future reference


----------



## PancakeTheBetta

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1422656403

*Hyperventilates*


----------



## Nova betta

take a deep breath in... AND GET THE FISH!
pancake he is gorgeous.


----------



## Jessicatm137

So I was browsing, and these guys caught my eye.

I'm so sad I'm broke.


----------



## Jessicatm137

I'm sorry for the double post, but I just saw this guy and....wow...
He even has lipstick!


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1422322298

*Bangs head against keyboard* He is PERFECT for my breeding project, but I already used $40 on the girl. OAO.


----------



## Zhylis

...That color combo just works for me. (Also, I'd like to shake the photographer's hand.)


----------



## Tress

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1422234601
Oh man... I love this pair. 








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1422372601
Pretty boy


----------



## cousiniguana

Those yellows are stunning Tress!


----------



## Nyri

Tress, you should get that pair. 

I may or may not have "accidentally" bid on a fish...










I simultaneously hope I get outbid and that I don't. He's in Indonesia and I'm intimidated... I really want a giant, though. 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1422398611


----------



## Nyri

This one is really cool, too...


----------



## BettaBoy51

Nyri said:


> I may or may not have "accidentally" bid on a fish...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG im so sorry,you must be so upset lol hes so ugly..... im just kidding hes really pretty i have one giant and there so fun! i really hope you get him!
> 
> 
> EDIT i really want this guy http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1422398544 <3


----------



## Nyri

BettaBoy51 said:


> Nyri said:
> 
> 
> 
> I may or may not have "accidentally" bid on a fish...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG im so sorry,you must be so upset lol hes so ugly..... im just kidding hes really pretty i have one giant and there so fun! i really hope you get him!
> 
> 
> EDIT i really want this guy http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1422398544 <3
> 
> 
> 
> I know... it's the worst fish! Okay, I'm actually really excited/nervous. The guy you posted is from the same seller (who has no reviews  so I don't know what to expect) You should get him, though. I considered him too, but I like the darker color a little more
Click to expand...


----------



## BettaBoy51

yeah im at my limit right now lol on wendsday or thursday im getting hrutan fish and some from chard56 my l limit is 40 bettas im getting 9 and i have 31 so i cant get anymore till i get a good spawn!


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

Wow bettaboy51. My mom would kill me if I had 31 betta fish OAO Lol where do you get all those tanks XD


----------



## BettaBoy51

my culls from my spawns go to my LFS and they give me a 2.5g tank for every 4 i bring in or 3.50$ each just for my culls thats why i save them my LFS is really nice and really takes good care of there fish!


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

Well that's nice of them and lucky for you!


----------



## Nyri

Is something wrong with this guy's eyes, or does he have some weird eye color?


----------



## lilnaugrim

That's the infamous "Diamond Eye" or "Snake Eye" or "Dragon Eye". What it is is the opaque, thick scaling has crept into his eye and will soon render him totally blind. He can still see some through the 'frost' but it will eventually totally close up with a scale. It's one of the faults from Dragon scales.


----------



## BettaBoy51

1+ beat me to it!


----------



## Tress

Looks like a thin layer of scaling over the eye. Such a shame, he's a pretty boy.

And lil beat me to it as well xD


----------



## Nyri

lilnaugrim said:


> That's the infamous "Diamond Eye" or "Snake Eye" or "Dragon Eye". What it is is the opaque, thick scaling has crept into his eye and will soon render him totally blind. He can still see some through the 'frost' but it will eventually totally close up with a scale. It's one of the faults from Dragon scales.


Thank you for the info! Poor guy...


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

Is it possible to have the eye covering scale removed? :/


----------



## BettaBoy51

nope  atleast ive never heard of anyway to


----------



## Cey

lilnaugrim said:


> That's the infamous "Diamond Eye" or "Snake Eye" or "Dragon Eye". What it is is the opaque, thick scaling has crept into his eye and will soon render him totally blind. He can still see some through the 'frost' but it will eventually totally close up with a scale. It's one of the faults from Dragon scales.


Learn something new... wow. Thanks!


----------



## Greenapp1es

Well - not long ago a goldfish had surgery to remove a tumor, so maybe one day in the future some aspiring veterinarian will develop a lasik procedure for betta with this issue or something.

(goldfish story: http://www.cbsnews.com/news/goldfish-named-george-life-saving-tumor-removal-surgery/ )

Of course....the goldfish's surgery was to correct a life-threatening issue. As I understand it, betta can still live full lives blind.


----------



## Cey

I heard about the goldfish surgery! It was pretty neat.

I also should not have gotten on Aquabid, I already found a few bettas I would LOVE to have but I have NO way of validating the cost of the betta AND the shipping to get it here, good lord.


----------



## Nyri

Not normally into lighter colors, but wow...
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1422501078


----------



## Tress

Oh goodness, I love that boy. I am such a sucker for the white/blue/black combo >.>


----------



## Nova betta

oh my gosh Nyri that is beautiful!


----------



## Jessicatm137

LOVE these girls....


----------



## BlueInkFish

LOVE THE 2nd ONE!!!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Tress said:


> Oh goodness, I love that boy. I am such a sucker for the white/blue/black combo >.>




Same, the pattern is just too beautiful to pass up!


----------



## KitDewStein

HNNNGGGG ME WANT


----------



## BettaBoy51

can you post the link for the 2nd female? i may buy her if your not


----------



## Jessicatm137

Links for all of them.  I totally would but I'm broke.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1422348353
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1422348511
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1422348698
Get her quick if you do, there's only a few hours left.


----------



## BettaBoy51

crap....... nevermind shes to much with transshipping and stuff  i only get my thai fish if im getting 2 or more pairs


----------



## Kithy

Nyri said:


> Is something wrong with this guy's eyes, or does he have some weird eye color?


Who is the seller? I think I have that boy's brother or uncle.


----------



## Nyri

Kaimook15


----------



## Nyri

Ugh... I need this girl. I have no more money for her though.








Someone should buy her, and make babies and sell me one when I have money


----------



## BlueInkFish

Thus guy is beautiful!!! Gosh, if only I had the money!!! His color is so stunning!


----------



## Hallyx

Yes, Nyri, there is something wrong with that black dragon's eyes. It's an eye-scale pigmentation and thickening that sometimes afflicts dragons, coppers and other thick-scale Betta. It doesn't get better and can get worse, causing partial or total blindness. An AB breeder once called it "diamond eye" and tried to sell it as a feature. Is that sick or what?

My little blue dragon has it. I didn't notice it when I bought him. It's gotten worse. I hope it doesn't get any worse than it is.


----------



## hrutan

I've heard that they adjust fairly well as long as it does't come on too quickly. It's a good idea to train them to eat at a feeding hoop early, just in case. Poor little guys.


----------



## Fenghuang

I really like this female.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1422614416


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oooh, she'd make a perfect female for Trapper.....I can't do any more spawns though lol But she is beautiful!


----------



## Fenghuang

Oh, yeah, she really would! Bummer you can't breed more fish. XD


----------



## lilnaugrim

I could....after Velvet and Rowan are done.....Gosh darn you, now I'm really considering it! lol and given that he's a Marble, I'd get some pretty interesting fish......hmmmm


----------



## Greenapp1es

Haha - I say go for it. How often does the perfect match come along?


----------



## Laurenie

Fenghuang said:


> I really like this female.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1422614416


*swoons*


----------



## lilnaugrim

I bid on her lol


----------



## Fenghuang

Yay! Trapper would be happy. 

(To be honest, I almost regret rehoming him. I miss that fish lol.)


----------



## lilnaugrim

Well when I breed him (might be around summer) you can definitely have a free baby if you still want one! He makes bubblenests daily so I've really been wanting to breed him lately since I have a feeling he's going to make a fantastic father and with his impeccable form! He's going to have some gorgeous babies!!


----------



## Fenghuang

I would love that! I was pretty bummed a while back and considering getting out of bettas for a while, but the obsession is back. XD


----------



## Laurenie

lilnaugrim said:


> I bid on her lol


Yayy! I'd definitely be interested in any babies from that spawn also!


----------



## Fenghuang

The finnage on this male is something else.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1422805621


----------



## Nyri

These two are kind of cute and different. 









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1423055681









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1423066802


----------



## lilnaugrim

LKSJDFLKJSDGH I was SNIPED on that black hmpk girl!!!! noooooo :-( Asking the seller if he has any more. I may try to find a black based marble girl since that's what he is as well....we'll see what pops up.


----------



## Tress

Love that first girl Nyri! She is dreamy <3

So sorry you lost out on that gorgeous girl lil! I hope you can get another like her ;-;


----------



## lilnaugrim

Actually!!! I emailed the seller to see if he had any more, he immediately got back to me and said I could have her because the guy who outbid me lives in Singapore and the seller says clearly that he doesn't ship to Singapore!! So I paid for her and she's being shipped out tomorrow!!!! WOOHOOO!! Happy Day lol But thanks all the same Tress :-D


----------



## Tress

Ahhhh yay!! Thats amazing


----------



## Laurenie

Nyri, I love both of those girls--especially the first one! And that's so exciting that you're going to get that gorgeous girl after all lilnaugrim--so glad you contacted the seller when you did!


----------



## Fenghuang

Yay! *throws confetti* Can't wait to see that spawn. :-D


----------



## lilnaugrim

Me too! I can't wait to give everyone babies lol


----------



## Nyri

lilnaugrim said:


> Actually!!! I emailed the seller to see if he had any more, he immediately got back to me and said I could have her because the guy who outbid me lives in Singapore and the seller says clearly that he doesn't ship to Singapore!! So I paid for her and she's being shipped out tomorrow!!!! WOOHOOO!! Happy Day lol But thanks all the same Tress :-D


Awesome!!! I'm so happy for you  I can't wait to be stalking your spawn logs


----------



## NarlyBettas

She is lovely, lilnaugrim! It is a good thing you got to her when you did. I will also be looking forward to seeing a spawn from her


----------



## lilnaugrim

Thank you thank you! Should be sometime during the summer or next winter honestly unless I get another tank set up 'tween then. Because of my water pH, I can't do frequent water changes so they'll grow a tad bit slower but they'll be hardier in the end :-D


----------



## Fenghuang

Bleh, it sucks when your tap water sucks. Back in New Jersey, my water was really good for fish. Where I live in Georgia now, even _my_ skin can feel the difference.


I love how "beefy" this girl is. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1422809068


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah I wanted that girl for my Red Butterflies since her form is fantastic but she doesn't have the red reduction I wanted.

My tap actually doesn't suck, it's the best for breeding. But my pH is down at 5.0 which means that I have little to no Alkalinity which is what keeps your pH stable; the higher pH you have the more Alkalinity you have which means a pH of 8.4 is likely going to stay 8.4 forever whereas lower pH's swing much more. So the solution is to have a heavily planted tank and a mature tank. My 20 and 29 have stayed at 5.0-5.5 for almost a year now and I just do little water changes here and there. I just can't do large water changes is all without disrupting the pH and causing a swing.


----------



## BettaBoy51

love this guy!




http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1423252384


----------



## summersea

So I have been thinking of trying to breed bettas as a class experiment with my high school students. I've never done it before so it would be a totally new experience...

Of course, before I can even start to think and plan...I would need a female since all I have are males!

I have been stalking Aquabid and have been obsessed with koi (something that doesn't seem to be bred here in the states...at least not enough to ever see one for sale...).

Anywho...if I do decide to try breeding I think I would either use...

Teal'c (bad pic but he doesn't stay still much anymore) as I love a good marbling gene

View attachment 497778


Or O'Neil who I absolutely love the color and his fins

View attachment 497770


Right now I am eyeing this koi girl from Thailand. I've emailed Linda for the price of shipping from Colorado to Kentucky (that will play a major factor as this girl's price is $35) but would love opinions from those more experienced...

View attachment 497786


So, would she be a good match for either or both of my boys? If not, what should I be looking for (though I would like to try my hand at koi coloration)? I appreciate all thoughts and suggestions!


----------



## Hallyx

I'm not a breeder. But it's usually recommended that for breeding the genetic background of both members of the pair ought to be known. When breeding petstore fish you never know what you're going to get. Nor do you know the health or robustness of the line.

Usually, breeding short-fin with long fin is discouraged. As is crossing radically different colors, unless you know what you're doing. 

Check on the breeding threads on the forum. You'll get plenty of good advice. It's a good place to purchase a robust compatible pair. And you'll save a lot on shipping, as well as on the fish.

I think it's a great idea as a class project. At least you'll be able find homes for all the fry.


----------



## Fenghuang

Been really into yellows and oranges lately. I love these two. Always admired this breeder's fish.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1422808951



http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1422808572



Also a fancy looking male that caught my eye

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1423373205


----------



## Kaxen

Was browsing Aquabid and then ended up on bettaakapes's website and this blue boy really caught my eye. Very tempted, but I'm still sort of paranoid about international shipping going wrong somehow and my tank isn't ready. 

He's sold now. ;_;


----------



## PancakeTheBetta

This CT looks like a red panda!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1423024208


----------



## Fenghuang

Love this guy.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1423197716


And this female is really cute.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1423072035


----------



## Tress

...excuse me while I go rob a bank to afford those two. *throws pillowcase over shoulder and walks out*


----------



## lilnaugrim

^ reasons I love Tress ^

lol! I'll totally help you out!! ;-)


----------



## Tress

>3< *is loved*

Lol you all are a bunch of enablers.


----------



## BlueInkFish

I got an idea! Let's all meet up, rob a bank, move to thailand and buy all the BETTAS we can and live a happily ever after !!! Omg bestt dream ever LOL MAKE IT A REALITY!


----------



## Fenghuang

*raises hand* I'm on board!


----------



## BlueInkFish

*Checks off Feng off of the checklist*

One down, a lot more to go !!!


----------



## Fenghuang

I like this girl too.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1422953188


----------



## BlueInkFish

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## MameJenny

I'll come with you!  Anyone here have a passport, or are we gonna swim over there after we get the money?


----------



## Greenapp1es

I've got a passport.....

So tempting...


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

I'm down with this idea!


----------



## Nyri

*raises hand* 
I'm in.


----------



## BettaBoy51

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1422947861 so want this guy! and also im in lol


----------



## lilnaugrim

OoooOOoh, I died a little when I saw him....
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1422937202


----------



## DBanana

Pops back up. Ohhh. He's not a breeder but he's PRETTY.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

I died when I saw that boy :*D


----------



## BlueInkFish

*checks off everyone*

Well the plan is to swim!!!

Btw lil, will you be joining us? That red boy does look tempting


----------



## Nova betta

oh wait count me in. Which bank are we robbing?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Of course! I already said I'd help rob the bank lol, might as well go all the way!


----------



## BlueInkFish

XD ok!!! Whose ready?!  we start tommrrow!


----------



## Kaxen

I got birthday money and I can't stop looking at Aquabid. 

x_x still dunno what I want or if I wanna try someone actually in the US or just jump off with a betta going international... Currently I want a boy with white fins and a dark body. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1423279049


----------



## BlueInkFish

STUNNING!!! I say buy him !


----------



## lilnaugrim

I second him!!


----------



## Tress

Gorgeous Kaxen! I'd get him if I were you :3


----------



## Kaxen

oooooohhhhh I think I'm gonna keep an eye on that auction. 


While making so there's not other betta I want more I found this guy. I don't like him more, but oh my god he looks like he's made out of gold leaf.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1423186212


----------



## shooter

*sigh*
Why did no one tell me this would happen? Why did anyone ever even have to mention Aquabid and make me aware of it? So, yeah, I bought another one not just one minute ago. Looks like Bruce has a new bro. I saw him this morning so I swung by The Wet Spot and my way home from work and picked up yet more stuff just in case I couldn't resist. Obviously resistance is futile. Matching side-by-side tanks here we go.

Meet the incoming and as of yet nameless addition:


----------



## Greenapp1es

shooter said:


> *sigh*
> Why did no one tell me this would happen? Why did anyone ever even have to mention Aquabid and make me aware of it? So, yeah, I bought another one not just one minute ago. Looks like Bruce has a new bro. I saw him this morning so I swung by The Wet Spot and my way home from work and picked up yet more stuff just in case I couldn't resist. Obviously resistance is futile. Matching side-by-side tanks here we go.
> 
> Meet the incoming and as of yet nameless addition:


!!!!!!!

BEAUTIFUL boy!

(Also, while there are no promises....but I'm *pretty* sure this guy won't be randomly a different color by the time he get to you! )


----------



## shooter

Greenapp1es said:


> !!!!!!!
> 
> BEAUTIFUL boy!
> 
> (Also, while there are no promises....but I'm *pretty* sure this guy won't be randomly a different color by the time he get to you! )


THAT is exactly what I was looking for, no surprises!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Very gorgeous boy!! I'll borrow him once you've received him if you don't mind


----------



## Greenapp1es

litelboyblu said:


> Very gorgeous boy!! I'll borrow him once you've received him if you don't mind


I replied first, so I should be first in line for "borrowing" privileges! 

(LOL shooter - we're all living vicariously through you in regards to your fish!)


----------



## shooter

I had planned on eventually getting a matching tank to put next to Bruce's and getting another betta. Eventually being the key word. But I scroll through all the bettas daily on Aquabid and he showed up this morning and that was pretty much it.


----------



## BlueInkFish

First come first serve? Nah, I'll get my hands on the fish before hand ;P!!!

I know how you feel Shooter. When you look through all the fishes on AB and then there's that one fish... Nothing's going to stop you


----------



## missavgp

I have a question for people who have purchased from AB. Do you usually get an invoice from the seller to let you know what the total is for the fish and shipping?


----------



## shooter

missavgp said:


> I have a question for people who have purchased from AB. Do you usually get an invoice from the seller to let you know what the total is for the fish and shipping?


I just go ahead and paypal the money when I win the auction. It says right on the auction page what the charge is for the fish and shipping. I suppose if you are buying multiple fish from the same breeder you might ask them what the total is in case they give a volume discount on shipping.


----------



## Kaxen

I ended up bidding on the white and black/gray butterfly male I posted earlier. @[email protected] Well, that escalated quickly... 

Ugh but this boy is pretty too! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1423404002

Hnngh. I need betta barracks. 

But I like planted tanks, so it would be like betta penthouse apartments.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I've always thought about getting a 40 gal long or a 20 gal and make sections. Plant the entire tank and put in male bettas.
Though, I've read of so many folks having problems with males jumping the dividers. Maybe I'll just make it a sorority.


----------



## Kaxen

All my boys have no desire to jump. But they will cram themselves through any gap they can find...


----------



## Sadist

I love all of the black orchids that have dots on the blue areas. I think I'll get one when I start breeding. We have nothing like that locally, and it would be nice to get some out on the market here.


----------



## Fenghuang

So much want.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1423442524



http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1423404944



http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1423404940


----------



## MattsBettas

Feng, I might have said his before but I would let you shop for me. The fish you post are always absolutely stunning. Like seriously, if I ever end up making a proper aquabid order I'm going to have to run it past you to make sure I didn't miss anything.


----------



## Fenghuang

Aww, thanks, that's a real compliment. And I would love to help, all I do is stalk Aquabid. :-D


----------



## Fenghuang

I really really want a long finned black betta. Like a pitch black DTHM or OHM that basically looks like a big fluffy black cloud. But I find a lot of them look spoonheaded or just not the best form otherwise. Like him:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1423447742



I have been looking this guy for a while though. I like the orange on his face.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1423650601


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh that HMPK Black girl that I bought, she came in today DOA :-( I'm working with the seller right now for other possible females. Linda Olsen is the best, she bought a black female from him too and said that if he doesn't have another that she'll give me hers  More reasons to love her.


----------



## Fenghuang

lilnaugrim said:


> Oh that HMPK Black girl that I bought, she came in today DOA :-( I'm working with the seller right now for other possible females. Linda Olsen is the best, she bought a black female from him too and said that if he doesn't have another that she'll give me hers  More reasons to love her.



Ohh, I'm so sorry, Lil. That is a shame. :-( That is really nice of Linda though.


----------



## BlueInkFish

I'm sorry Lil  

It's very generous of Linda to do that!


----------



## shooter

lilnaugrim said:


> Oh that HMPK Black girl that I bought, she came in today DOA :-( I'm working with the seller right now for other possible females. Linda Olsen is the best, she bought a black female from him too and said that if he doesn't have another that she'll give me hers  More reasons to love her.


So sorry to hear that  
I'm nervous about my new arrival coming in a week or two. I use Linda also, she is awesome!


----------



## BettaBoy51

lilnaugrim said:


> Oh that HMPK Black girl that I bought, she came in today DOA :-( I'm working with the seller right now for other possible females. Linda Olsen is the best, she bought a black female from him too and said that if he doesn't have another that she'll give me hers  More reasons to love her.


if you still need a black HMPK girl in a few months my Super Black Pair Is trying to breed!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Chalerm (1960) is sending a replacement ^_^ Thanks all.

EDIT: Oh and this is the first DOA I've had ever. I've ordered at least 10 fish from Thailand if not more at this point ^_^


----------



## Jessicatm137

I literally gasped aloud when I saw this giant girl...
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1423695585


----------



## BlueInkFish

Im not usuaally into plakats but look at this guy!!! His gills are stunning as well!!! Polka dotted  It would be a dream to breed him!! Someone buy him!!!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1424015522


----------



## duskydolphin

This boy is mine! So excited for him to come!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashmp1422806357


----------



## shooter

duskydolphin said:


> This boy is mine! So excited for him to come!
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashmp1422806357


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## minikin

Well, I knew browsing AquaBid could only end in heartache and here it is, the first fish I'm been 99% tempted to buy... but I really can't afford the cost of the fish plus the cost of another tank and set-up, sigh. Maybe someone else will give her a lovely home!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1423964667


----------



## lilnaugrim

I was tempted by her lol


----------



## BlueInkFish

lilnaugrim said:


> I was tempted by her lol




I totally was too!


----------



## konstargirl

Okay. I'm seriously in love with this female spadetail! 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1423755518


----------



## Fenghuang

Now that is a spadetail. 


I like these two.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1423745544



http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1423660564


----------



## konstargirl

OMG!!!! I love the 2nd one.


----------



## Fenghuang

I know—he is so awesome looking!


----------



## InStitches

konstargirl said:


> Okay. I'm seriously in love with this female spadetail!
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1423755518


I'd be all over this if it weren't for shipping. What a tail


----------



## Jessicatm137

minikin said:


> Well, I knew browsing AquaBid could only end in heartache and here it is, the first fish I'm been 99% tempted to buy... but I really can't afford the cost of the fish plus the cost of another tank and set-up, sigh. Maybe someone else will give her a lovely home!
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1423964667



That is one of the prettiest girls I've ever seen. O.O

This guy caught my attention. I'm not quite sure why, I'm not usually attracted to plakats as much....

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1423920015


----------



## konstargirl

^OMG!



InStitches said:


> I'd be all over this if it weren't for shipping. What a tail


Unfortunately.. someone bought her..


----------



## Jessicatm137

Just found this guy.... Advertised as a "short body" 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1423668607


----------



## Greenapp1es

A short body is a desirable trait now? I thought that lead to SBD complications.


----------



## lilnaugrim

It's not desirable, it's sold as a 'novelty' item usually. and unfortunately :-/

EDIT: I almost want to buy him just to keep him off the market....I feel like he'd have loads of personality...


----------



## logisticsguy

Poor guy. I hope nobody breeds him but I doubt he could wrap a female anyways.


----------



## minikin

That's just sad, poor fish... makes you wonder if his organs work alright squished into strange positions like that. He's really cute, though, in his own way.


----------



## KitDewStein

I wish I could buy him....I bet he has quite a personality.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

What a grotesque looking fish. I hate any fish with that sort of deformity such as balloon rams/mollies. I don't even like fancy goldfish. 

It does make you wonder with that level of deformity how much the fish suffers. Surely there must be issues with its internal organs/digestive system.


----------



## hrutan

He may be completely unable to wrap, and therefore self-eliminating. Poor guy. What an unscrupulous breeder, to be selling such a fish in the first place.


----------



## InStitches

I want this one D:










this one too.


----------



## minikin

His auction ends in 12 hours... I hope someone gives him a good home but if not I don't really want to know what will happen to him because I doubt it will be anything good. Poor fellow...


----------



## BlueInkFish

minikin said:


> His auction ends in 12 hours... I hope someone gives him a good home but if not I don't really want to know what will happen to him because I doubt it will be anything good. Poor fellow...


Why do you doubt? Maybe he will go to a good home.  Be positive!


----------



## lilnaugrim

I'm actually sincerely thinking about buying him. I already have another black girl coming in so I can combine shipping costs....I just feel bad for him....maybe I can convince my boss to let me have a small tank running at work ^_^ I'm going to keep any eye on him.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Do it!!! I really want him to have a great home!


----------



## lilnaugrim

I already did lol. Won him little over an hour ago ^_^ I'm glad he's got all his fins unlike that "Bullet" Betta who didn't. He's got a short body but it looks like he's got all the proper organs at least. Hopefully he survives shipping....


----------



## KitDewStein

lilnaugrim said:


> I already did lol. Won him little over an hour ago ^_^ I'm glad he's got all his fins unlike that "Bullet" Betta who didn't. He's got a short body but it looks like he's got all the proper organs at least. Hopefully he survives shipping....


I hope he survives. You should name him "Munchkin" XD


----------



## lilnaugrim

He'll be named Quasi per minikins suggestion since she really wanted him, Quasimodo from Disneys film ^^ but I'm sure I'll have a plethora of nicknames for him as I always do and munchkin will definitely be one of them lol


----------



## BettaBoy51

you are a good person for buying him lol


----------



## lilnaugrim

Lol thanks. I normally don't buy deformed bettas but he is adorable in his own way.


----------



## Fenghuang

Congrats, Lil. I don't think many people would have given him a chance.m



His fins are not the nicest, but I like him.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1424269430


----------



## BlueInkFish

Awesome!!!


----------



## Fenghuang

Ahhh!

Anyone know a job opening anywhere? I need to get another job to afford my hobby.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1424186411


----------



## LittleBettaFish

That's an awesome looking marble. Too bad they are so unpredictable with their colour changes. I've had so many marbles in the past that ended up pretty ordinary looking fish.


----------



## Fenghuang

It is definitely a risk you take. A lot of my recent marbles filled in too. But they are the ones that start with the plain cello bodies or piebald patterns. I do find a lot of these more "koi" or "fancy" patterned ones keep patches of colours even when they change.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

All my previous marbles that were blue and white, always ended up being solid blue with red fins - my most hated of colours! 

The koi patterns sometimes seem a little more stable, but I wish there was a way a breeder could get that colouration and have there be no chance of it changing.


----------



## Olympia

Haha congrats on the fish Lil, he reminds me of my sweet horribly-deformed-prone-to-health-problems-and-a-shorter-lifespan fancy goldfish.


----------



## Fenghuang

The worse for me are mostly white/cello fish with some red in their fins. They always turn a messy pinkish red wash over some white. I still love them, but I keep ending up with these not quite red and not quite solid coloured fish. 

I read somewhere that the original "kois" weren't suppose to be marbles. Now so many are bred together that there is no way to tell.


----------



## minikin

lilnaugrim said:


> I already did lol. Won him little over an hour ago ^_^ I'm glad he's got all his fins unlike that "Bullet" Betta who didn't. He's got a short body but it looks like he's got all the proper organs at least. Hopefully he survives shipping....


Woohoo! Thank God you won the auction! It really made my day that he is going to a great home! :-D


----------



## hrutan

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1424015963

Looking at veils...I like this one, and I wish the seller had posted a flare picture. The first thing I thought when I saw this was, "Oh. What a pretty, pretty fish." There's something about him that's intrinsically appealing. If he were a color I was working with, I'd bid on him and might even hit "buy now." The fins need work but finding a VT with good base quality is difficult. Severely tempted to ask my hubby for a birthday present, but I don't think he'd go for it...

My biggest concern with this fish is the dorsal. Why is it always the dorsal that needs work? His has a stray ray right at the back end, and could use a little reshaping. The caudal could use a little length, but meets the base 3/4th body length requirement.

Of course, the butterfly pattern needs cleaning, too.

Still. What a pretty, pretty fish.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Did you end up buying him ?


----------



## hrutan

No. I'm not working that color and don't have any room for pets. He sure is nice, though.


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1423855484

He tempts me so much


----------



## BlueInkFish

hrutan said:


> No. I'm not working that color and don't have any room for pets. He sure is nice, though.




Yea. He is nice 

Alyssa, that fish is VERRYBEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas

Blu- I know right!! If only my mom would let me import from Thailand


----------



## BlueInkFish

Maybe you can convince her ?


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas

Haha. I wish! I showed her him and she was like "He is so pretty! How much is he?" 
Me: "$25 plus 5 dollar shipping and the trans shipping!" She looked me like I was crazy and said "Are you kidding me? No. You'll have to wait till you older :/" It was worth a shot though!


----------



## Kithy

Alyssalovesbettas said:


> Haha. I wish! I showed her him and she was like "He is so pretty! How much is he?"
> Me: "$25 plus 5 dollar shipping and the trans shipping!" She looked me like I was crazy and said "Are you kidding me? No. You'll have to wait till you older :/" It was worth a shot though!


Its that darn transhipping fee that makes it so expensive :<


----------



## BlueInkFish

Yea, it's very useful if you live very close to a transhipper though, you would be able to pick up your fish.


----------



## summersea

I am no where near ready to try breeding Bettas but if I was I would be sorely tempted by this pair. I LOVE the colors. If I had the space and money I would get them anyway (have enough room for one but not the other). They just speak to me for some reason! If I could only get the female....


----------



## lilnaugrim

OoooOooOooooo soo beautiful! I'd love to see them in real lighting!! So so so so pretty!


----------



## summersea

I know!!!! They look good with dim light I could only imagine what the would look like in the lights of my planted tank. Their colors would show up well against plants too. Dang for not having the money to buy an properly keep them both!!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I've had a couple pairs from Interbettas (I think those are his fish) and they were absolutely stunning with some very unique colours.


----------



## Fenghuang

They are really pretty. I don't think I've ever seen bettas in that pattern.


I like this female.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1424181373



And this male.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1424099518



And this one.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1424055276


----------



## Scarlettebettas

That second one is beautiful!!


----------



## Crossroads

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1424350577
Don't like Salamanders... but I don't think I've ever seen a EE/Dumbo DTPK










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1423902002
Hey Blu! I found your fish!









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1423922340
I'm not incredibly taken by this fellow, but I had to giggle at his tail spot.









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1423927202
Pity shes a cambodian, that saddle makes me giggle.









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1423853417
Don't much care for him, but that tail spot is cute!









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1423856400
If his anal fin matched his dorsal and caudal in smoothness and he was a different color, I'd be in love. 









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1423889014
Heterochromia! Lips are cute too









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1423888599
This guys a cute



Other fish (cause I have too many pictures already)
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1423934648

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1423926871
Holy Fins batman!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1424026122
Bond, James Bond. //shot Someone needs to buy this guy and call him James Bond. Kay? Kay.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1423888914
I like his tail "windows'

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1423908011 
Not sure how I feel about this guy

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1423927755
Oop help, I need it

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1424322809
Usually not really into DTPKs but his colors are so capturing, shame his anal fin is soooo long and that dorsal is so weird and choppy. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1423860603
I NEED IT! someone buy him for me :lol: ?

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1423855756
Kinda like her colors, pity about the anal fin, the rest of her looks so nice.
Okay, AB binge fest over....for now.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Oh my!!! That blue butterfly is just to die for!!! I would hope he doesn't marvle and stays the same color.. Unlike my fish. Hehe, he's stunning !


----------



## shooter

summersea said:


> I am no where near ready to try breeding Bettas but if I was I would be sorely tempted by this pair. I LOVE the colors. If I had the space and money I would get them anyway (have enough room for one but not the other). They just speak to me for some reason! If I could only get the female....


Ack, I hate trying to determine what the correct color is on a fish when the white balance is so far off.


----------



## Kaxen

Yeah that butterfly is pretty! 


If I ever have more aquarium (lol, always more!), I'd be tempted to do a sorority of koi girls.


----------



## summersea

shooter said:


> Ack, I hate trying to determine what the correct color is on a fish when the white balance is so far off.


Oh yea, they look even more amazing when you fix the light contrast!! Someone needs to buy and breed them so I can get a baby LOL


----------



## Fenghuang

I like this colour/pattern so much. I got a few babies from a friend's spawn who threw two fish like this, but I never got to spawn them. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1424175665


----------



## Greenapp1es

Crossroads said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1423902002
> Hey Blu! I found your fish!


Lol - this looks SO much like my little guy Enceladus. Only Enceladus has a white patch on his head...and isn't *quite* so spectacular.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Oh he's spectacular all right, so spectacular you can hand him over to me!!


----------



## daniella3d

Same here. All marbles that I bought, without exception, always end up solid blue or either blue with some bits of red. Awefull!

I will never buy a marble again. It's too unstable. Even my koi is almost all bue now, after being stable for one year. The beautiful fish in my Avatar is now almost totally metallic blue with a bit of red on the tail and fin. He was so gorgious before 

My most beautiful fish are now my bid ears. Thos are absolutely gorgious with huge fins, and beautiful pattern of purple, pink and white. My 3 big ears turned out to be my top 3 most beautiful bettas.



LittleBettaFish said:


> All my previous marbles that were blue and white, always ended up being solid blue with red fins - my most hated of colours!
> 
> The koi patterns sometimes seem a little more stable, but I wish there was a way a breeder could get that colouration and have there be no chance of it changing.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Well. Marbles are suppose to eventually change colors. It's the butterfly I'm unaware about, you never know if their a marble, or just a butterfly.


----------



## NarlyBettas

http://m.ebay.com/itm/111594176358?nav=SEARCH

Has anyone been watching this one? 32 bids and still 2 days left! And the current bid is $182.50


----------



## Fenghuang

NarlyBettas said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/111594176358?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Has anyone been watching this one? 32 bids and still 2 days left! And the current bid is $182.50


Woah, I bet someone wish they hit the BIN button now!


----------



## MissMicki

Madly in love with this guy. Buy it now is $45. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1424189134


----------



## Greenapp1es

litelboyblu said:


> Oh he's spectacular all right, so spectacular you can hand him over to me!!


Haha - sorry. He's my little spaz. <3


----------



## cousiniguana

I love patterns but would get disappointed with a fish that went solid. That's why I'm avoiding these pretty marbles. I might try a koi if they are more stable....


----------



## BettaBoy51

this fish looks alot like shooters after he marbled

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Thai-import-Orange-black-Halfmoon-HM-live-male-Betta-Fish-/111594173802?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fb87f56a


----------



## BlueInkFish

The price on that fish is ridiculous imo.

But very beautiful


----------



## BlueInkFish

cousiniguana said:


> I love patterns but would get disappointed with a fish that went solid. That's why I'm avoiding these pretty marbles. I might try a koi if they are more stable....




I totally agree. I wish I could freeze a marble from its marbling period. Lol. The colors are so rich!

I'm not sure about kois, are they a type of marble?


----------



## BlueInkFish

Greenapp1es said:


> Haha - sorry. He's my little spaz. <3




If you don't mind, I can come to your house tomorrow and take him? Haha!


----------



## shooter

BettaBoy51 said:


> this fish looks alot like shooters after he marbled
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Thai-import-Orange-black-Halfmoon-HM-live-male-Betta-Fish-/111594173802?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fb87f56a


You are quite right. This is a relative of Bruce. That eBay seller has purchased and resold a number of Bruce's relatives from the same breeder as Bruce. Unfortunately for the buyers of these fish, what they end up getting looks nothing like the fish in the photo. I have had long chats with Bruce's breeder about that particular line she breeds, and they change a LOT. Bruce was very flashy in his auction photo (see my avatar) and he is now solid steel blue with a red wash on his dorsal and anal fins.


----------



## InStitches

I might get this guy... need a centerpiece fish since Lemon died. Would be my first import so waiting to hear back from the importer in Florida. We will be having weather in the 70's around the time of the import date


----------



## Jessicatm137

You totally should get him... He's beautiful.


----------



## Greenapp1es

What a gorgeous fish - go for it!


----------



## Nyri

shooter said:


> You are quite right. This is a relative of Bruce. That eBay seller has purchased and resold a number of Bruce's relatives from the same breeder as Bruce. Unfortunately for the buyers of these fish, what they end up getting looks nothing like the fish in the photo. I have had long chats with Bruce's breeder about that particular line she breeds, and they change a LOT. Bruce was very flashy in his auction photo (see my avatar) and he is now solid steel blue with a red wash on his dorsal and anal fins.



That is one expensive fish, especially without a live arrival guarantee...


----------



## InStitches

*cough* bought him. I've spent three weeks combing pet stores, ebay and aquabid and couldn't find anything appealing... so...

I really like this guy  The seller has 0 feedback, so I'm nervous and I hope this first sale goes well for both of us!

Also the fishy is "part Giant" so I'm hoping he'll be pretty big!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Gorgeous...


----------



## MissMicki

THIS ONE! 
RIGHT HERE! 
THIS IS LOVE. 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1424346600


----------



## Fenghuang

This girl's colour is fabulous. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1424174491


----------



## BlueInkFish

She reminds me of wonder women... I would name her Wonder... She's stunning!


----------



## MissMicki

So I was looking through ebay and found this beauty. I am in love. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/H87-Thai-Im...813?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf29ddd35


----------



## InStitches

do you think it might be worth it to import additional betta fish to re-sell to try to recoup on some of the shipping costs? Though I know it is a risk for DOA...

Transhipper will ship 3 to me for the same price as shipping one. So I could buy total of 3 and resell 2.


----------



## BettaBoy51

MissMicki said:


> So I was looking through ebay and found this beauty. I am in love.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/H87-Thai-Im...813?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf29ddd35


$138.00 tho


----------



## MissMicki

BettaBoy51 said:


> $138.00 tho


I KNOW! But if it was mine his name would be Kuzko or Kronk. :3


----------



## InStitches

MissMicki said:


> I KNOW! But if it was mine his name would be Kuzko or Kronk. :3



that's awesome 

The seller is awesome too, if you decide to swing that.

I wonder how the price got up that high?


----------



## MissMicki

InStitches said:


> that's awesome
> 
> The seller is awesome too, if you decide to swing that.
> 
> I wonder how the price got up that high?


Ehh I am a poor college student. I don't have enough for it.


----------



## Fenghuang

Maybe it is just me being overly cautious, but something seems really off about this female... 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1424266077


----------



## lilnaugrim

Fenghuang said:


> Maybe it is just me being overly cautious, but something seems really off about this female...
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1424266077


She's extraordinarily fat! Other than that she does have what looks like the start of some pigmentation build up on her head but her color is natural marbling. Sometimes they get a different color at the edge (though I find usually it's black) as the color changes, making that burnt appearance but it's normal ^_^ She's actually really cute for a fat fish lol


----------



## BlueInkFish

I felt the same way Feng when I was looking at her through AB.

But her coloring is VERY beautiful!


----------



## Fenghuang

Ah, I see. I thought she had little holes in her head. 

If only this one wasn't so spoonheaded... Sigh.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1424347166


----------



## lilnaugrim

Fenghuang said:


> Ah, I see. I thought she had little holes in her head.
> 
> If only this one wasn't so spoonheaded... Sigh.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1424347166


Oh, what you're seeing is just the space between the scaling is all. That part is normal ^_^

That boy isn't actually too bad for a Black Orchid! Usually they're a lot worse than that!


----------



## Fenghuang

That they are. I saw some of his brothers listed for sale. Topline is the main problem, but he probably had the most even one. And the most balanced fins too.


----------



## MissMicki

This one was labeled as fancy koi. I am madly in love!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1424347028


----------



## konstargirl

You guys are going to make me use my money right now. xD


----------



## MissMicki

konstargirl said:


> You guys are going to make me use my money right now. xD


I want one to looks like that! I already have names picked out for my next fish.


----------



## Fenghuang

Love this boy!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1424350646


----------



## konstargirl

This boy has markings of a goldfish!! <3
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1424129268


----------



## Sivan

I wish there were more veil tails (especially ones with high quality pictures) on Aquabid.


----------



## MissMicki

Sivan said:


> I wish there were more veil tails (especially ones with high quality pictures) on Aquabid.


I think the same but with Delta Tails 
Deltas & HMs are my favorite.


----------



## InStitches

Sivan said:


> I wish there were more veil tails (especially ones with high quality pictures) on Aquabid.


+1

I love patterned vt/deltas


----------



## animallover4lyfe

Fenghuang said:


> This girl's colour is fabulous.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1424174491




Hehe i bought her 😊


----------



## BlueInkFish

Grrr. I saw you bid!!!


----------



## MissMicki

SO THIS GUY !
WOW! 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1424769848


----------



## TerriGtoo

INTRODUCING....... My new boy.........Saw him on AB and had to have him. Stay tuned for the two others that i *might* win!!










and side two....


----------



## MissMicki

TerriGtoo said:


> INTRODUCING....... My new boy.........Saw him on AB and had to have him. Stay tuned for the two others that i *might* win!!


He looks like a Jackle, as in the name! And he is sooooooo cute!


----------



## TerriGtoo

MissMicki said:


> He looks like a Jackle, as in the name! And he is sooooooo cute!


 
Thanks! I am not sure what I will call him. His description was "Red Tiger" 
Maybe Tiger??? 
I hope I get the other two. Save on transhipping costs and the rest...


----------



## MissMicki

TerriGtoo said:


> Thanks! I am not sure what I will call him. His description was "Red Tiger"
> Maybe Tiger???
> I hope I get the other two. Save on transhipping costs and the rest...


I hope you get all three!


----------



## cousiniguana

OMG - That girl!


----------



## konstargirl

TerriGtoo said:


> INTRODUCING....... My new boy.........Saw him on AB and had to have him. Stay tuned for the two others that i *might* win!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and side two....


Yay! Congrats! can't wait to see pictures of him in his new home!!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Congratulations!!


----------



## Fenghuang

Congratulations to all the auction winners. 


I just cannot get over this girl. She definitely has flaws, but I don't know.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1424300884


----------



## Jessicatm137

*GASP* That girl is AMAZING!!


----------



## BlueInkFish

I can see why you CANT get over her!!! She's gorgeous!


----------



## Fenghuang

I really like her. She had been listed on couple bid for a few weeks now, I think. Sigh.


----------



## InStitches

got dis too  Might give as gift to a friend.

I like white fish :B don't know why this is my first time buying them.


----------



## InStitches

and bidding on this one because I am insane and I like that he might marble out to blue....


----------



## MissMicki

Oh my! Gorgeous!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Oooooh, ahhhh, oooooh, ahhhhh


----------



## Fenghuang

InStitches, those two are very nice! I hope you win!


Speaking of veiltails, I found an old (like 3 years old) Aquabid listing of a veiltail sold by that TMT Betta. My mouth dropped.


----------



## InStitches

wow o.o I wish TMT (or anyone) had VT listed by my ship date. That one makes me drool a little.

Now will have to look through archives... and look at pretty VT


----------



## BlueInkFish

...Seriously Feng!??? You just made me wait for a long time till another AB veiltail pops up... -.-


----------



## TerriGtoo

Fenghuang said:


> Congratulations to all the auction winners.
> 
> 
> I just cannot get over this girl. She definitely has flaws, but I don't know.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1424300884
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Hey, if you aren't a breedeer then there's no such thing as a "flaw". If she calls to you, go for it.
> If you are a beeeder, then I understand your hesitancy.
> I myself don't breed so it opens up all sorts of possibilities (and bettas) to make me happy!


----------



## Fenghuang

I know. I am really sad that veils are so rarely seen on Aquabid too. :-( I remember those Aquastar ones were amazing.



TerriGtoo said:


> Fenghuang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all the auction winners.
> 
> 
> I just cannot get over this girl. She definitely has flaws, but I don't know.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1424300884
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, if you aren't a breedeer then there's no such thing as a "flaw". If she calls to you, go for it.
> If you are a beeeder, then I understand your hesitancy.
> I myself don't breed so it opens up all sorts of possibilities (and bettas) to make me happy!
Click to expand...

Thank you.  I am not a breeder, but I do plan to and have specific goals in mind. So, sad. Plus, I am a poor college student.


----------



## InStitches

Do you think maybe they still have some VT, but they just don't post them?


----------



## BlueInkFish

Maybe. But maybe not. They have so many halfmoons and halfmoons plakats you never know when to expect some veiltail auctions!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Fancy VT's are listed occasionally but yes, I do wish they were posted up more frequently.

That TMT guy is actually not a VT, he's a DeT. VT's can only have 2 rays while that boy splits into four and then six at the very end, making him a delta instead ^_^ He's still beautiful though!


----------



## Kisiel

Not a fan of crowntails but this boy is a cutie! Auction.










I like this one but he'd probably eat his fins :c Auction.










Look at that cute little face! Auction.










So. Much. Want. Auction.










I need this fish  Auction


----------



## BlueInkFish

I wouldn't mind having a delta like that!


----------



## Fenghuang

lilnaugrim said:


> Fancy VT's are listed occasionally but yes, I do wish they were posted up more frequently.
> 
> That TMT guy is actually not a VT, he's a DeT. VT's can only have 2 rays while that boy splits into four and then six at the very end, making him a delta instead ^_^ He's still beautiful though!


Ah, darn. It is so hard to find true veils with decent spread. I have had a few who held themselves like VTs but definitely had some DeT or HM ancestry in them.



Oh. And oh, my gosh... :shock:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1424559022


----------



## BettaBoy51

wow http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1424558200


----------



## Fenghuang

So I placed a bid...


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol Feng. Good luck with him!


----------



## Fenghuang

That samurai girl's gone though. :-( But ah, well. She wouldn't have been suitable for him.


----------



## Fenghuang

Where have all the pretty females gone? 


Hm. I like her, but that is the one picture the seller provided of her and that split (and slightly longer) ventral bothers me. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1424614409



I think this is her brother though. Split ventral looks genetic. But still good looking lot.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1424614396


----------



## BlueInkFish

... I love that blue butterfly female...


----------



## PancakeTheBetta

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1424785259

I may be partial to crowntails, but look at the fins on this *GIRL* thats right, female!

Also; this guy

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1424350744

interesting colors, haven't seen anything like it. Though, he's probably just a marble and is going to change.


----------



## konstargirl

OMG guys!

I don't know why bit for some reason, this pretty female doesn't look so well.. 









 deformed girls auction


----------



## Fenghuang

konstargirl said:


> OMG guys!
> 
> I don't know why bit for some reason, this pretty female doesn't look so well..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deformed girls auction


She is short bodied. You need to be really careful breeding doubletails because of that.



litelboyblu said:


> ... I love that blue butterfly female...


She is pretty... Maybe you should get her! >


----------



## BettaBoy51

yeah i saw her and felt really bad


----------



## BlueInkFish

Feng. Stop. I have more than enough fish.... But look at her, she's a blue butterfly. I think she's calling out to me.... No, I must keep my cool, stop Feng!!! Gahhhh!


----------



## Fenghuang

litelboyblu said:


> Feng. Stop. I have more than enough fish.... But look at her, she's a blue butterfly. I think she's calling out to me.... No, I must keep my cool, stop Feng!!! Gahhhh!


Okay, okay! Um. Let's see... She will probably just give you tons of blue with red wash babies...! Better?


----------



## BlueInkFish

Blue with red wash, will NEVER exist in any of my spawns, she's not worth it to breed. Thanks Feng for causing a mess out of me and solving it XD!


----------



## Fenghuang

Haha. Glad I could be of service. ;-)


----------



## Greenapp1es

Fenghuang said:


> Where have all the pretty females gone?
> 
> 
> Hm. I like her, but that is the one picture the seller provided of her and that split (and slightly longer) ventral bothers me.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1424614409
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is her brother though. Split ventral looks genetic. But still good looking lot.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1424614396


OMG - I WANT them BOTH. SO PRETTY.

They would be wasted on me though, as I don't breed. I know their flaws have been mentioned, but still....


----------



## minikin

OMG, I know nothing about breeding and for all I know from a breeder's standpoint this guy could be a train-wreck, but in my eyes, most awesome pattern/colors ever! :-D










Also, really pretty, very eggy female crowntail:










And I love this guy's cute little face:


----------



## Nyri

Pretty sure someone may be interested in this... 








Here he is


----------



## BlueInkFish

Betta's with black heads never seemed to interest me, well, for some reason, this guy is really eye catching to me!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1424558377


----------



## Kisiel

Nyri said:


> Pretty sure someone may be interested in this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is


I'm very _very_ interested... :shock: 
But no money... Ughh.


----------



## Fenghuang

^Love the black edging on that guy.




litelboyblu said:


> Betta's with black heads never seemed to interest me, well, for some reason, this guy is really eye catching to me!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1424558377


He is fabulous.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Fenghuang said:


> ^Love the black edging on that guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is fabulous.




But remember, he's going to get me red wash with horrible fins!!! Haha!


----------



## Fenghuang

Yes, he definitely looks like he has horrid red wash genes hiding in there somewhere! ;-)


----------



## Scarlettebettas

Oh man, I should really stop looking on here! I'm so envious of all the beautiful fish, lol! I want all!!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Hehe, it's tempting isn't it? Just clicking the BIN button would do us all a favor


----------



## Scarlettebettas

Haha yeah, you just want to buy all of them!


----------



## Fenghuang

So she is just flipping gorgeous...

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1424434802


----------



## Fenghuang

Not Aquabid, but what is up with all these super long bodied females on Ebay? Are they some type of domestic x wild hybrids?


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Based on their colouring I doubt they have any wild blood in them. Most wild hybrids tend to look wild. It could just be that they were out of longer bodied parents.

Personally I prefer longer bodies on my bettas. Most of my wilds are fairly long and lean.


----------



## MissMicki

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1424966344

I think if I ever bought a female this would be it.


----------



## Fourthwind

*My boy from Aquabid (Taiwan)*

Amazing how small the packages they ship in, but mine got here healthy and now happy.


----------



## Fenghuang

LittleBettaFish said:


> Based on their colouring I doubt they have any wild blood in them. Most wild hybrids tend to look wild. It could just be that they were out of longer bodied parents.
> 
> Personally I prefer longer bodies on my bettas. Most of my wilds are fairly long and lean.


Me too. But they look so long...



This female is nice... But I need to focus and find a fish for my black BF male. >.>

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1424966463


----------



## Fourthwind

I have a perfect male for her, but if I start breeding I might as well start the divorce papers at the same time lol


----------



## Fenghuang

Haha. My gf is getting me the male lol.

I am assuming the male you are referring to is the one in your avatar? Your white boy is beautiful though.


----------



## Fourthwind

Yup. The Rose petal MG in the avatar is the boy I would use. The platinum HM is technically my wifes, but guess who gets to take care of all the tanks


----------



## Kaxen

I haven't gotten my first betta off aquabid yet (the seller shipped it but Linda hasn't shipped it to me yet) and I'm already browsing again.

>_> Probably no actual buying until much later though. Next dollar per gallon sale at least, hahahaha. Man these fishies are putting a dent in my ball-jointed doll hobby. 

I like the colors on this guy http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1424971140


----------



## Nyri

Kaxen said:


> I haven't gotten my first betta off aquabid yet (the seller shipped it but Linda hasn't shipped it to me yet) and I'm already browsing again.
> 
> >_> Probably no actual buying until much later though. Next dollar per gallon sale at least, hahahaha. Man these fishies are putting a dent in my ball-jointed doll hobby.


I'm in the same boat... still waiting on my first fish from Linda and actually really nervous about how they are and everything since I haven't heard from her... 

but finding so many really cool fish that I really want to buy, but really can't afford to get any time soon.


----------



## Greenapp1es

Haha, yeah...if I'm not careful this hobby is going to smack me down hard. I even have a couple of empty tanks right now. If I divided my two other 10gals, and got a heater for my critter carrier....I'd have space for 7-10 more fish!!!! (Pending how far I want to divide the 10's and if I wanted to push things and divide my empty 5.5...) OK.....I've got two coming to me that haven't shipped yet, so make that 5-8 more. 

Time is the bigger concern for me. I'm currently off work, and I'm trying to be aware that while I have time *NOW*, I got a crapload of health issues and trying to balance a full time job on top of that once I'm *allowed* to go back to work is going to be difficult as is.

It makes aquabid soooooooo dangerous though. There are SO MANY pretty fish. Looking on this just has me drooling and fighting the urge to collect them all.


----------



## Kaxen

I wanna save up to do a 75g community tank, but then I go on aquabid and then it's like "you know what I need? another betta tank!"


----------



## Greenapp1es

*Maybe* one of my two 10gals will end up as a small, betta based community tank. *Maybe.* But dividing a 10 gal is just so easy....


----------



## Nyri

Somehow I'm really drawn to the females, and I keep thinking... "I could actually turn my 40g into a sorority" but I'm terrified to try one of those, anyway, and already have fish that are supposed to be going into that tank. Those fish could easily go in my 55g, though... and a lot of females could live in a 40.


----------



## Greenapp1es

Haha - yeah, I've been considering a sorority lately too. I'm trying *not* to go that route though, especially with the tanks I have on-hand. I know it *can* be done with a 10gal, but......eh. To much risk, not comfortable with that many aggressive fish sharing such a small space.

Every time someone posts a gorgeous female on this thread though...


----------



## Kaxen

I have boys at the moment, but female bettas have a special place in my heart because that was the one that set off the madness.

My little cousin said I should get another girl because we don't have enough girl pets. 

I wanna do a koi color sorority, but I might just stress too much. Plant it to heck with aquarium lily and have myself a miniature koi pond so to speak. xD No one will let me convert the swimming pool into a koi pond haha.


----------



## Nyri

The fish I posted before is really growing on me. I posted him because I know there are people here that like yellow and multicolored bettas (I'm not much for yellow) but now I can't stop going back to it... I see faults in him, but I also see potential. WHY!!!???


----------



## Nyri

So why is this fish up for so long? Was it a mistake, or do they really intend to not be rid of it for that long?


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol, I was expecting to see like a month or something. 505 days?! Yikes man! But yeah, I think that's a mistake. Sucks for those bidding on her XD

And apparently it's Suspended now....huh


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1424589969


----------



## BlueInkFish

poor guy, he's blind.


----------



## konstargirl

OMG.  I have a soft spot of special needs fish. My heart is telling me to get him, but I don't want to because I don't want him to experience the stress of shipment..


----------



## BlueInkFish

Get him! He's crying out to you!


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas

I know poor thing.... I wonder if he is blind in both eyes. It makes me sad they would even be selling him like a "Novelty" and calling him a Alien. If only I had another tank and more money


----------



## Fenghuang

Yeah, I saw him. Very sad. /:


I am considering these two HMPKs. I just can't find a female for the male I want.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1424534082



http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1424534147


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas

So pretty! Koi's are so neat looking


----------



## BlueInkFish

What's the male you want?


----------



## Fenghuang

The black BF male I am bidding on. I say "want" because I do not know if I have him yet.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Fenghuang said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1424534082


Ooooh, that girl would have been PERFECT for Trapper....why does this always happen >.< she'd help bump up that orange he started with! Darn....


----------



## MissMicki

Ahh I am in love. Soooooooo gorgeous! <3


----------



## Fenghuang

lilnaugrim said:


> Ooooh, that girl would have been PERFECT for Trapper....why does this always happen >.< she'd help bump up that orange he started with! Darn....


I actually just bid on her... Sorry! :-(


----------



## konstargirl

Pretty guys!

I asked my sister and she said no.  I wonder what would my mom would think..


----------



## BlueInkFish

Fenghuang said:


> I actually just bid on her... Sorry! :-(





Gahhhhhh! So exciting!!!! Dude, it's very thrilling ain't it?


----------



## Fenghuang

Yeah, it is... >.>


There are some female VTs up.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1424669087



Hm... I do know of one Petsmart that has carried some male dragonscale veiltails before... In fact, I have gotten a red dragon just like her from there.


----------



## BettaBoy51

wow this guys pretty! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1424668907


----------



## konstargirl

Fenghuang said:


> There are some female VTs up.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1424669087
> 
> 
> 
> Hm... I do know of one Petsmart that has carried some male dragonscale veiltails before... In fact, I have gotten a red dragon just like her from there.





BettaBoy51 said:


> wow this guys pretty! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1424668907


OMG! These two could be a great breeding pair.


----------



## BettaBoy51

now this would make breeding pair http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1424668397
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1424668907


----------



## Fenghuang

Yeah. I saw those two. Very pretty.

That red dragon girl would have made a good pair with Paimon (SIP) too. 



Ugh, I _need_ to get another VT boy. People consider them common, but honestly, I hadn't seen any here in Georgia. The stores do not seem to be carrying any at all. They are all selling the "fancier" tail types now.


----------



## BlueInkFish

I'm in love...http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1424534077

Btw, I saw your 2 bids in the koi females Feng, they tempted you did they not? Haha


----------



## BlueInkFish

And this would be her mate:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1424660387


----------



## Fenghuang

litelboyblu said:


> I'm in love...http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1424534077
> 
> Btw, I saw your 2 bids in the koi females Feng, they tempted you did they not? Haha


I saw her too. She is just too cute! :-D

Haha, yes... I like one's colour better and the other one's form better, and the gf liked both, so yeah lol.

EDIT: He is cute too! Get them!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Haha, one is never satisfying, one Betta isn't enough!

Aren't they!? I Usually have no interest in Plakats... But these 2, they just make my jaw drop!

I'm considering on purchasing them but I'm in the middle of a spawn. Adding more "stress" is going to kill me haha.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Fenghuang said:


> I actually just bid on her... Sorry! :-(


Oh no worries!! I just wish I'd seen her before I bought the black girl is all! I don't have any more room with all the babies I have and fish currently lol!! I'll be updating my spawn log with a bit of a surprise too!


----------



## Fenghuang

Still no other bids on the fish. Less than a day left, so I guess it is now time to ask the important question... Can someone explain to me the process of getting a transhipper, sothe fish can actually get to me if I win? I am kind of a noob, sorry. >.<


----------



## BlueInkFish

You choose the transhipper you want and tell the seller which one you've chosen, once he sends the fish to the transhipper (you should contact the transhipper before hand that you've ordered a fish) you pay shipping for the fish to the transhipper, kinda understand? Sorry I'm in a rush so I can't make a detailed paragraph!


----------



## Fenghuang

No, thank you. That is helpful.

Darn it, I just got outbid on one of the koi girls. But I just paid for an unlisted black HM girl from the same seller, so ah well.


----------



## Fenghuang

This is becoming a problem...

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1424922446


----------



## Kaxen

Oooh she's beautiful.


----------



## Greenapp1es

Fenghuang said:


> This is becoming a problem...
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1424922446


OMG those eyes!


----------



## Fenghuang

Bid on her too. Whoops.

She has some nice looking sisters too.


Also this guy looks like the fish version of Angry Bird.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1424710941


----------



## BlueInkFish

Haha, Feng your "worse," then me when it comes to AB, it's either all in or all in


----------



## Fenghuang

Well, I just got outbid on the other yellow-blue-black koi sister. -_-

Hopefully, I can still win the black BF that started this whole mess.


----------



## Nyri

You could always try to outbid them... if they're worth however much they're still going for. I secretly hope I get outbid every time I bid on a fish because I get nervous about it.


----------



## Fenghuang

Yeah. I think with the girls, I am going with the "if I am outbid, it isn't meant to be" attitude. With the male, I might fight harder for because I am already set on him.


----------



## Kaxen

I always hope no one outbids me. Auctions bring out self-defeating levels of pointless competition in me. >_>

I don't usually go for crowntails ((those poking out bits just make me mega paranoid about snagging on things)) but this guy's coloring caught my interest

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1424746205


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Not sure if this male has been posted but his colouring is quite interesting.


----------



## Nyri

Kaxen said:


> I always hope no one outbids me. Auctions bring out self-defeating levels of pointless competition in me. >_>


I both hope and hope not at the same time... at the moment, I am bidding on fish, but need to use some of my partners money to be able to afford them... I really want the fish, but I also don't want to have to do that. Of course I have the go ahead, but still... it's one of those things I don't want to deal with later.




LittleBettaFish said:


> Not sure if this male has been posted but his colouring is quite interesting.


He is really cool looking, I just wish he was pretty much any other color. Love the pattern and eyes, though


----------



## InStitches

I like the colors/patterns/textures of this guy  Lovely eyes too

View attachment 508922


----------



## InStitches

I'm trying so hard to see the angry birds o.o do you have comparison image feng?  *brain not working yet this morning*


----------



## Fenghuang

Nyri said:


> I both hope and hope not at the same time... at the moment, I am bidding on fish, but need to use some of my partners money to be able to afford them... I really want the fish, but I also don't want to have to do that. Of course I have the go ahead, but still... it's one of those things I don't want to deal with later.


Yeah, same. I really want them, but the money and the importing/shipping process makes me really worried.



InStitches said:


> I'm trying so hard to see the angry birds o.o do you have comparison image feng?  *brain not working yet this morning*


It is just the sliver of black on his eyes slanted down like an angry brow and the orange black on his head... I don't know, it could just me being weird.


----------



## Fenghuang

I just won! He is all mine! :-D


----------



## InStitches

woohoo  congrats!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Yipee!!


----------



## PancakeTheBetta

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1424796472

Woooaaaah O_O


----------



## DBanana




----------



## Fenghuang

Thanks, guys. 

DBanana, that butterfly is gorgeous!


----------



## MattsBettas

LittleBettaFish said:


> Not sure if this male has been posted but his colouring is quite interesting.


Love how clean this guy is while still being a marble...


----------



## Aqua Aurora

DBanana said:


>


^^^ http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1424665812 ^^^

If It wasn't getting to single digit cold-ness here I'd get in a bid war with you for him! He's gorgeous! Really love the blue body ad green-blue finnage


----------



## BlueInkFish

DBanana said:


>




Just got chills looking at him... I want...


----------



## Aqua Aurora

litelboyblu said:


> Just got chills looking at him... I want...


pst http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1424665812 bid war! go go go! <.< ..... >.> ....


----------



## BlueInkFish

Aqua Aurora said:


> pst http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1424665812 bid war! go go go! <.< ..... >.> ....


Haha, nah, I respect Dbanana and if she buys him and breeds him I may be able to steal some from her, and I don't have a tank ready for him anyways :lol:


----------



## tleager

He is in my tank and the most expensive fish I have bought to date.


----------



## BlueInkFish

tleager said:


> He is in my tank and the most expensive fish I have bought to date.


You've bougt him? Or have you meant to show a picture of another fish?


----------



## DBanana

If another person wants him I will happily bid my max price, I'm sure the breeder would want to get max price for their good breeding as well. 

That being said, I will crush all who bid against me [wrestling muscle pose here]

;D


----------



## DBanana

Also it's been negative fourty here lately but I pick up from the transshipper.


----------



## Crossroads

DBanana, is that Celsius or Fahrenheit? Either way no thanks but yeesh. Brrrrr


----------



## Tress

DBanana said:


> Also it's been negative fourty here lately but I pick up from the transshipper.


Glad I'm not the only one suffering in the -40'Cs, though it's only -15'C here today.

What a little cutie this gal is!








I saw this guy labelled as "Sunglasses", idk do you see it? ;3


----------



## DBanana

Crossroads said:


> DBanana, is that Celsius or Fahrenheit? Either way no thanks but yeesh. Brrrrr


-40 is the same in C and F


----------



## BlueInkFish

If go all in. But no tanks!!!


----------



## MissMicki

If Only I Had The Money.


----------



## Kaxen

Oh man that one is pretty....

Darn money....


----------



## Crossroads

Huh didn't know that. 'Course I've only ever suffered like 20 F here in texas so I wouldn't know. Also I kinda need that butterfly Micki. Shame ima poor broke white girl lol


----------



## MissMicki

Crossroads said:


> Huh didn't know that. 'Course I've only ever suffered like 20 F here in texas so I wouldn't know. Also I kinda need that butterfly Micki. Shame ima poor broke white girl lol


Right I am on the same broke white girl status. I have never had a aquabid betta. Only pet store ones.


----------



## summersea

For some reason I am obsessed with this female! Wish I could decide whether I wanted to spend the money on shipping or not...


----------



## Nyri

This girl is really cute.










And this one looks like that male that was posted previously


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

That Red slough female is gorgeous!!! 0A0


----------



## LittleBettaFish

The red marble female above and the male I posted would definitely make a nice matching couple.


----------



## Nyri

I asked a seller a question about one of their fish and they banned me... Not sure if I offended them or what. I feel kind of weird about it.


----------



## Fenghuang

That is so weird, I'm sorry. All the ones I interacted with were so nice...


----------



## Nyri

Up until now all of the ones I have interacted with have been nice, too. I wonder if it was a language thing and it sounded like I was saying something bad to them? Or maybe they just want people to bid on their fish without asking questions? I guess I'll never know. They have some nice fish, too, so I guess it will save me money not being able to bid on them lol


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Now I am curious as to what you asked them? Seems a rather extreme reaction by the seller.


----------



## Nyri

I went back to the email to copy the exact text... 



> Hello, how are you today? I was wondering if you could let me see another picture of this female against a darker background. It's really hard to see her fins in this picture because of her colour. If that isn't possible, that is okay. Thank you for your time


I understand these sellers are probably really busy and can't always run out and take another picture, but banning does seem really extreme to me. Maybe I came off as rude like their picture wasn't good enough for me or something  I was planning on bidding on the fish if the seller hadn't responded by the end of the auction which is how I found out. They have really good feedback saying that they communicate well, so I wish they'd communicated their reason for banning me because now I'm always going to be curious about it.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Yeah that question definitely does not strike me as rude, even if there was a bit of a language barrier. 

I think it's perfectly reasonable if the photo doesn't allow a proper look at the fish for a buyer to ask for another.


----------



## Nyri

Hmm... they emailed me with another picture of the fish, so I asked why I was banned, and they didn't know what I was talking about... but they also said they're sick, so maybe they got confused on what they were clicking earlier or something.

Fish is mine, but I'm still confused. Oh well! I wanted a koi to see how the color would change... also decided to actually try a sorority so...


----------



## Fenghuang

She is pretty fish. I was actually bidding on two of her sisters, but didn't win. Glad you got that sorted out with the breeder. She was very helpful and nice to me, so that would be surprising if she was totally rude to you.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

DBanana said:


> Also it's been negative fourty here lately but I pick up from the transshipper.


Gratz on winning the blue-green stud! Hope he arrives well and you breed him to make many studly offspring for us all to buy ^_~


----------



## BlueInkFish

Yes. Please.

Gimme!!!

Dbanana, do you have a female prepared for your newest boy ?


----------



## BlueInkFish

I normally don't like koi betta's but this one made an exception on my list, it felt like 10,000 stabs rammed into my chest when I saw him... It's a sign!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1424988935


----------



## BlueInkFish

Mr. Aquastar has many stunners today! He even has one labeled for $100, check his auctions out, this is stunning...


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1424988959


----------



## BlueInkFish

I'll stop after this. I've always had a soft side for blue/yellow betta's.. Especially hms! I've never purchased from Aquastar yet but I've heard he's awesome! Any reviews would help me cause I'm tempted to get that koi boy... And this one... 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1424988914


----------



## Fenghuang

Anyone want to pitch in and co-own an Aquastar fish?


----------



## Kaxen

lol, I think I live too far away for joint custody.

x_x I'm still fussy while waiting for a shipping notice from Linda. 

But I think my next betta will be a koi or one with clear fins... or both. I need more tanks...

it was suggested I add a betta to my 20gal community and now I'm all tempted.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Omg, yes please! Lol


----------



## Crossroads

You should get him blu. And send me babies ;P


----------



## BlueInkFish

Lol, Cross, I would love to breed him... He's just so stunning. I have all the money for him and a mate. Event he set up for the breeding, I just need a tank, I'm planning on dividing a 10g for him. But I'm still not sure on wether to get him or not!


----------



## Fenghuang

On second thought, that $100 boy looks rather short bodied. 

But the blue/yellow boy is lovely.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Yea Ikr. A bit steep on that Betta.


I'm just so in love with the blue/yellow and the koi... He's the first koi I've ever liked. I don't have a taste for kois, but he just makes me die!! Both of them do


----------



## Crossroads

If you get the blue yellow dude send me a baby girl, kay?.;P Got two Armageddon boys Id kill to breed. Especially once I see Faust's fins all healed. Faust is a VT I rescued and Abbadon is a DTPK. Id love to work on Armageddon lines for either tail type especially since they already show it.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Your giving me more than I can handle Cross XD! But I'll think about purchasing them. I'm going to cycle a tank and divide it up today!


----------



## Fourthwind

*OOOPS! Did I do that?*

Yup I hit the bid button.. and won.. I might as well make up the extra bed down stairs. (Unless she falls in love with this female)

Got to get another tank ready. Almost wondering what the babies would look like if I bread my Platinum white with this girl. Of course that would mean a retrofit of my basement because that is where I will be living during the divorce.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Well. Some made a BIN on the koi boy, I guess they were more desperate than I was because they placed $100.  I'm not using that much money for a fish lol.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashm1424988935


----------



## lilnaugrim

she's cute FourthWindbut I don't find her good breeding matieral; very badly sloped anal fin, Caudal has a nice spread but too many branches, dorsal is very small, slight soon to the head, ventrals look very stubby and split from what I can see of her. Her color is nice and you'd likely get metallic platinums with reddish washes.


----------



## Fourthwind

I am definitely not going to be breeding as I don't know enough about genetics or quality of Betta's. Was really joking because I believe my wife is a lurker. lol If I ever did do it, it would just to see if I could.  Give me a Labidichromus and that's another story  I was number 6 in the country to successfully breed them back in the late 80's.


----------



## Fenghuang

This male is interesting. Labelled a "melano gold."

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1425653361


----------



## DBanana

litelboyblu said:


> Yes. Please.
> 
> Gimme!!!
> 
> Dbanana, do you have a female prepared for your newest boy ?


Not for lack of trying. Le sigh.


----------



## Tress

Fenghuang said:


> This male is interesting. Labelled a "melano gold."
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1425653361


LOVE that guy! I wonder what his genetics really are o.o

Saw this pretty boy on Ebay 








http://www.ebay.com/itm/M151-Thai-i...4&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=111605016443&rt=nc


----------



## Fenghuang

Tress said:


> LOVE that guy! I wonder what his genetics really are o.o


Only $19. But his auction doesn't end until after the next shipment date. /:


----------



## Nyri

I just found out the person shipping my replacement fish isn't shipping on the next date... which was the whole reason I was ordering fish NOW instead of later... so that kind of really sucks... maybe I'll just have my mom go pick up my replacement fish in Colorado to save on the actual shipping and either keep it until June when I go there to get married or mail it the rest of the way when it gets warmer...


----------



## BlueInkFish

that sucks. Did the breeder tell you why they can't ship the next shipping day?!


----------



## Nyri

They only ship once a month. Not sure if it's an individual thing or if it's a country thing. They're not in Thailand where the rest are coming from, and they only ship to Linda, but their shipment coincides with every other Thailand shipment.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Dang. That stinks! I'm sorry


----------



## Fourthwind

Nyri said:


> They only ship once a month. Not sure if it's an individual thing or if it's a country thing. They're not in Thailand where the rest are coming from, and they only ship to Linda, but their shipment coincides with every other Thailand shipment.


That would be the Indonesia breeders. They have their own facebook group:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1506604596246902/?fref=nf

Linda processes 500+ fish from them every month. Last shipment was Feb 15th. I got to see the chaos at her place the night they all came in since there were both the Indonesia and Taiwan shipments. Easily 800 plus fish there :lol:


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I don't think anyone has posted this male yet. I like his colour and I know his seller produces some nice fish.


----------



## Fenghuang

Sorry the hear that, Nyri. That sucks. ):

LBF: I saw that male too. I like how his spots are more distinct spots than patches.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I like his dark eyes. I have a thing for dark eyes. Plus I've had fish from Patsayawan before and they were very nice.


----------



## Nyri

Fourthwind said:


> That would be the Indonesia breeders. They have their own facebook group:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1506604596246902/?fref=nf
> 
> Linda processes 500+ fish from them every month. Last shipment was Feb 15th. I got to see the chaos at her place the night they all came in since there were both the Indonesia and Taiwan shipments. Easily 800 plus fish there :lol:


That is a ton of fish... no wonder some people are still waiting to hear from her! My two giant bettas came in that shipment. I should have looked into the Indonesian shipments before ordering more from Thailand. I'm pretty sure the Thailand breeders I ordered from won't all be thrilled to push the ship date of my fish to the next date. I'm going to have a hard time paying for shipping twice... 

I feel bad for this poor girl's fins.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

That damage isn't too bad, especially if she's either been in with other females or in the spawning tank.

Most of my wild bettas have minor fin tears like that because they are a pack of savages at times and they heal up very quickly and don't seem to cause any issues other than being unsightly.


----------



## Nyri

Okay, they're not that bad... Xander does worse than that to himself on a regular basis, but I'm not used to seeing fin damage on aquabid, so there's that. I guess my main concern there is that she won't find a home because of it. I don't know.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I think she'll likely find a home. She's a pretty colour and the fin damage would probably heal up before she even reaches her new home. 

What I hate is when HM males chew themselves to pieces during shipping. I had a beautiful HM male do that and his caudal fin never looked as good.


----------



## Fenghuang

I like the simplicity of this guy.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1425006232



And this guy is interesting.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1425170007


----------



## Nyri

I kept looking at that black marble when I was looking at fish... I really had to work to convince myself not to get him... 

That white one is really cool, though... someone should get him and post pictures as he gets older... really wish I could see how the color changes.


----------



## Fenghuang

He probably would have turned completely black. The black orchid marble I rehomed to Lilnaugrim turned a solid black. But he still looks really cool.

New Aquastar boy. He is rather spoonheaded, but his pattern is lovely.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1424992689



This long finned girl is nice too.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1424952415


----------



## CelticRavens

*I couldn't resist going there*

and found a betta that's completely out of my league. You're all bad influences on me. :-D










He's listed as MACAW. I didn't know that was even a thing. I'm in awe.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1424988914


----------



## BlueInkFish

Did you make a bid on him ? Just wanted to clarify for myself.. Because you know *cough* I may be stealing him once you've received him!!!


----------



## Nyri

This guy looks like he's been painted... cool tail for now.


----------



## BlueInkFish

That tail....


----------



## CelticRavens

litelboyblu said:


> Did you make a bid on him ? Just wanted to clarify for myself.. Because you know *cough* I may be stealing him once you've received him!!!


Can't afford him with shipping and all. Plus as I just told my daughter, I'd be terrified I'd do something stupid & kill him when he arrived. Can you imagine?? :shock:


----------



## CelticRavens

O I know! We can pool money & buy him for a breeder here. We can each have shares like people with race horses do... fry for me, fry for you, and you, and you. :smile:


----------



## Nyri

Think this guy's eyes will scale over completely?


----------



## summersea

So I've pretty much talked myself into getting at least a female if not both a female and male koi. These are they ones I have in the line up so far...but I can choose! Gah!!

Thoughts?

Red Koi Female 1:

View attachment 511858


Red Koi Female 2:

View attachment 511882


Red Koi Male 1:

View attachment 511866


Red Koi Male 2:

View attachment 511874


----------



## Nyri

For breeding, or to look pretty? Because if you're not going to breed them, just pick the one that grabs at your heart. You'll be less happy if someone else chooses for you

You mentioned being obsessed with the first female already, so go with her. Or, if you're now also really obsessed with the second one, flip a coin and if you're disappointed, go with the other one  Or go with the first one of each because you listed them first, so maybe that's your subconscious saying you like it more.
I'll let someone else chime in on the breeding because I'm still a noob... and also I have the hardest time seeing the edge of clear fins well in pictures.


----------



## summersea

They **may** be used for breeding. I am still trying to work out a way to breed bettas as a class project in my high school biology class and use it as a genetics lesson. The logistics of that would be the issue...so pet for sure...breeding maybe lol

That means I would still like an opinion on the breeding aspect if someone doesn't mind ;-)

I was/am obsessed with the first female but I must say the second one really caught my eye. Too many pretty fish! Yikes!

Right now I'm kinda leaning toward Female #2 and Male #1...but again, would love opinions on form and finnage


----------



## BlueInkFish

CelticRavens said:


> O I know! We can pool money & buy him for a breeder here. We can each have shares like people with race horses do... fry for me, fry for you, and you, and you. :smile:


Hehe, maybe we should! That's a great idea :lol:


----------



## Fenghuang

I absolutely LOVE these two. Debating whether they are worth it or not.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1425296110



http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1425006363


----------



## BlueInkFish

Wow. Their kinda opposites. Remind me of the girl Betta version of yin and yang  their beautiful!

You should get them both and give them to me :lol:


----------



## Nyri

I love how the bottom one's black spots are so evenly placed that it looks intentional.


----------



## Fenghuang

Well. I bid on one. Guess which! :-D ...Well, I guess you can just check.

Might as well make the most out of one shipment.

I have been banned from getting anymore males though. My gf insists that each male must have one of the 10 gallons to himself until I start setting up an actual breeding operation. Bad experience with failed dividers. Two males were killed by two other males and a third (who now has a nice home with Lilnaugrium) jumped his divider three times to get at my brother's DeT back home (the poor thing had almost all of his fins torn off, but miraclously survived and made a full recovery).


----------



## BlueInkFish

Nice! I wish we didn't have a limit to getting fish :lol: but then again I think the protagonist in our life stories are the people who stop us from getting fish. Without them we'd have to many fish to care for haha!


----------



## FishyFishy89

summersea said:


> So I've pretty much talked myself into getting at least a female if not both a female and male koi. These are they ones I have in the line up so far...but I can choose! Gah!!
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Red Koi Female 1:
> 
> View attachment 511858
> 
> 
> Red Koi Female 2:
> 
> View attachment 511882
> 
> 
> Red Koi Male 1:
> 
> View attachment 511866
> 
> 
> Red Koi Male 2:
> 
> View attachment 511874


Based off of looks alone and what I like, I'd go for female #2 and male #1. Though, I haven't yet read any recent comments to see if you're breeding them. However, I assume you are.


----------



## BettaMummy87

So, he isnt from Aquabid, but is an online purchase (facebook group here in the UK)... I just got me my first crowntail!










Video of him. Seems pretty fiesty


----------



## BlueInkFish

I really need to get myself a crowntail...


----------



## summersea

FishyFishy89 said:


> Based off of looks alone and what I like, I'd go for female #2 and male #1. Though, I haven't yet read any recent comments to see if you're breeding them. However, I assume you are.


Thanks FishyFishy! That is what I am leaning toward as well! I hope to breed this summer to gather data for a genetics project for my students (I teach high school biology) but still working on logistics.

Only problem is the female has already been bid on so looks like I may be battling for her...wish me luck!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Snipe them  ? Maybe? Hehe!


----------



## FishyFishy89

litelboyblu said:


> I really need to get myself a crowntail...


Love crowntails. They're by far my favorite tail types. Yet when I am in the market my local stores don't have very good selection of them


----------



## BlueInkFish

Yea, the pet stores in my local area don't carry and "eye grabbing" fish. Or the fish are just sick


----------



## Fenghuang

I just won Miss Spotty.


----------



## BlueInkFish

LUCKY!!! 
"Mommy. I want one! Feng got one and it's not fair!!!!"


----------



## Fenghuang

Haha. 

But you have such a nice blue pair.


----------



## PancakeTheBetta

BettaMummy87 said:


> So, he isnt from Aquabid, but is an online purchase (facebook group here in the UK)... I just got me my first crowntail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video of him. Seems pretty fiesty


he looks like a higher bred version of my petstore boy Panda who just passed away. Incredible boy, congrats!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Ahh, thank you! They are stunning aren't they? :lol:

I just want to start another pair... With new colors... And then I want to start another pair once again. And then again and again and again... Lol


----------



## BlueInkFish

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1425269261

This boy is such a beauty! I just don't like how his blue bleeds into the yellow


----------



## BlueInkFish

And another. Same comment as before: I don't like how the turquoise bleeds into the yellow. I just want a pure bi color yellow blue fish. But it's hard to find those whenever I look !

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1425268540


----------



## tleager

MissMicki said:


> So I was looking through ebay and found this beauty. I am in love.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/H87-Thai-Im...813?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf29ddd35


Yes, I paid that crazy price, but I had to have him. Once he colors out, I will post a picture. He is turning out to be quite friendly.


----------



## BlueInkFish

tleager said:


> Yes, I paid that crazy price, but I had to have him. Once he colors out, I will post a picture. He is turning out to be quite friendly.




Wow that is a lot of $$$! I honestly am curious in the nicest possible way but, what do you see in te fish that you don't see compared to AB fish, I see fish very similar to those colors and I would think it would be cheaper! :lol:

He's beautiful btw!


----------



## Greenapp1es

tleager said:


> Yes, I paid that crazy price, but I had to have him. Once he colors out, I will post a picture. He is turning out to be quite friendly.


$138? Wow....you must have REALLY wanted that fish!

Looking at that auction did show a $11 blue butterfly though. I'm not sure why I want him so much, I've already got a boy that looks just like him.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/H22-Thai-Im...beb5a38&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=9&sd=261768469813


----------



## Kaxen

This guy really caught my eye 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1425375005


----------



## minikin

So, I kind of really want this guy... and my husband keep saying he looks funny/sick. I think he just doesn't want me to get another fish. Does anyone see anything glaringly wrong with him?

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1425109808


----------



## Aqua Aurora

minikin said:


> So, I kind of really want this guy... and my husband keep saying he looks funny/sick. I think he just doesn't want me to get another fish. Does anyone see anything glaringly wrong with him?
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1425109808


Perhaps he thinks the non solid black 'black' head is a sign of sickness (getting pale)? I don't see anything wrong though.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Looks like he may have the start of Velvet to be honest, on his head there. While iridescence looks shiny, he shouldn't have "sprinkles" on him like I see on that close up, I'd be weary of that. It's usually _fairly_ easy to treat versus some other diseases, but it is still a pain. If you don't want to deal with sick fish, don't get him.


----------



## BlueInkFish

^+1 

Or maybe your hubby is trying to stop your fish addiction?


----------



## minikin

I don't know how fast velvet moves; would he likely die before I got him? I don’t have a problem with trying to treat it but wouldn't want it to already be too late. Would it be rude to ask the seller for an updated pic?


----------



## Aqua Aurora

I forgot about velvet ^^'' been lucky enough to never encounter it. I would not think it rude to ask for a more recent photo (taken today) by the seller to inspect the fish more. If they refuse that _may _raise some red flags, unless they have a good excuse you believe.


----------



## lilnaugrim

So, Quasi, the deformed little Red PK came in today! As did my replacement black PK girl. I just hope that the PK girl is fertile...doesn't look like she's a Black Orchid as the original girl was....she's either a Melano or a Super Black.

Here's Quasi in the 1.5 gallon lol


----------



## InStitches

I'm so glad Quasi ended up in such a great home! Spoiled in a planted tank.


----------



## BettaBoy51

she look exactly like my SB girl.and glad that little guy got a good home!


----------



## BlueInkFish

I'm happy both of them made it home well! Just curious but how did you come with the name Quasi? It's adorable!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, he's a bundle of energy! He's already flared at me and has eaten a few pellets lol. He does have some floaty issues like when he stops moving, his backend kind of floats upwards but it's nothing serious at all. He seems to be in complete working order, just a very smooshed body! lol

To give you all an idea of his size, this is a normal sized PK boy in the same tank.


EDIT: I didn't name him, minikin did after Disney's Quasimodo


----------



## BlueInkFish

Oh wow! I'm glad he's settling in fine!

That's cute


----------



## MattsBettas

Lil, I had a super black girl and she's a carbon copy. I definitely would put money on her being SB.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Okay, so in that case, she'd be fertile then?


----------



## tleager

litelboyblu said:


> Wow that is a lot of $$$! I honestly am curious in the nicest possible way but, what do you see in te fish that you don't see compared to AB fish, I see fish very similar to those colors and I would think it would be cheaper! :lol:
> 
> He's beautiful btw!


He is unique; he is a living piece of art.


----------



## BettaBoy51

Yeah as I said she looks the same as my SB girl so she'd be fertile! Glad Quasi Is doing good!


----------



## MattsBettas

If there aren't any other issues yea she should be fertile!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Sweet! Thanks guys!!


----------



## FishyFishy89

I almost feel bad that the seller was trying to profit off of Quasi. I would of just giving him to you lilaugrim.


----------



## lilnaugrim

I know, it's bad that I supported it but I did explain to him that it was unfortunate he was deformed and would likely not last long, granted, they don't give a crap. lol, but he's just so spunky just as I imagined he would be, so full of personality ^_^


----------



## minikin

lilnaugrim said:


> So, Quasi, the deformed little Red PK came in today! As did my replacement black PK girl. I just hope that the PK girl is fertile...doesn't look like she's a Black Orchid as the original girl was....she's either a Melano or a Super Black.
> 
> Here's Quasi in the 1.5 gallon lol



YAY!!! So glad both little Quasi and your girl made the journey safely! He really is an adorable little bugger and I'm glad he has the spunky personality that you thought he would. He's a gem, even if he is deformed, and hopefully he gets some good years of life. :-D Who are you planning to breed the girl with if I might ask?

I am still debating back and forth about risking buying that gorgeous fellow off Aquabid. I have that extra tank since my poor Little Red passed and it is both sad and very tempting having it sit there empty. I wish the seller had a posted DOA policy; I'm a bit nervous that he won't make it at all or won't make it in time to be treated, but I really want him!


----------



## Nyri

Very cute


You should look... pictures are too big to put on here, stretch the page too much


----------



## lilnaugrim

minikin said:


> YAY!!! So glad both little Quasi and your girl made the journey safely! He really is an adorable little bugger and I'm glad he has the spunky personality that you thought he would. He's a gem, even if he is deformed, and hopefully he gets some good years of life. :-D Who are you planning to breed the girl with if I might ask?
> 
> I am still debating back and forth about risking buying that gorgeous fellow off Aquabid. I have that extra tank since my poor Little Red passed and it is both sad and very tempting having it sit there empty. I wish the seller had a posted DOA policy; I'm a bit nervous that he won't make it at all or won't make it in time to be treated, but I really want him!


The girl will be bred with my HMPK Black based Marble; Trapper ^_^


----------



## Nyri

lilnaugrim said:


> The girl will be bred with my HMPK Black based Marble; Trapper ^_^


Yay! Can't wait to see the babies 


I just got sniped on a really cool male I bid on... seeing if the seller has more like him...


----------



## Nyri

The seller offered me a similar male at a better price... Hoping for the best! 


Weird colors... This guy looks kind of funny to me


----------



## Fenghuang

That's good. I'm glad it worked out for you, Nyri.

Why is it that on the day of the shipment my fish are on, a nice cello female finally turns up on Aquabid? Do you know how long I've been wanting a cello?! Sigh.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1425537050


----------



## Nyri

I was looking at her, too... need a cello for some stuff I have planned out, but now I'll probably wait.

Also, why is it so hard to find nice green HMPKs?


----------



## BlueInkFish

Nyri said:


> I was looking at her, too... need a cello for some stuff I have planned out, but now I'll probably wait.
> 
> Also, why is it so hard to find nice green HMPKs?



I know right?! I've been searching for a green or turquoise mask hmpk male but haven't found any outstanding ones yet!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

That breeder of the cellophane always has the nicest looking stock. 

I love cellophanes with dark eyes like the fish pictured.


----------



## summersea

Well I put a bid on this female...my first ever bid! Eeeecckkk! Now the wait...I'm not sure I can handle the suspense!

View attachment 513826


I've got my eye on two males to possibly breed her to that were just posted...not sure which to pick! Gah! But I like their form much better than the males I was originally looking at...

View attachment 513834


View attachment 513842


----------



## Nyri

I don't like the split vent on the first one. Not sure how hard that is to work out. Again going to refrain from trying to be a form expert yet lol. The second has the cutest face!


----------



## summersea

Nyri said:


> I don't like the split vent on the first one. Not sure how hard that is to work out. Again going to refrain from trying to be a form expert yet lol. The second has the cutest face!


I noticed the splits though the mirror image in the sides of his container were giving my brain a trip lol. At first I thought those were all his :roll:

I'm leaning toward the second one too in that I LOVE his caudill fin! But I liked the first one because he isn't the same ole same ole red/black koi


----------



## Nyri

If you don't get him (2), I may have to risk being kicked out... >_> 
So you should get him


----------



## summersea

Nyri said:


> If you don't get him (2), I may have to risk being kicked out... >_>
> So you should get him


LOL well wouldn't want you to get kicked out!! ;-)

Just send the seller an email asking about his age and ship date. As long as all checks out I will be bidding on him!


----------



## summersea

Nooooo someone bid on my boy. I'm going to have to decide how much I really want him. Maybe I can outbid at the last min....


----------



## Nyri

You should unless you find one you like more


----------



## Kaxen

I'm kind of tempted by this guy http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1425253858

I don't think I see green butterfly that much, though his first rays look green all the way. Do you think it might change over time?

He also looks like he needs a little TLC on his tail and if he doesn't get along with my 20gal community, I'm not sure where I'd put him...


----------



## InStitches

whatever happens with the pattern... that green is just beautiful.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Hmm the two fish in this AB advertisement look familiar... could be perhaps because they are my pair of Betta hendra. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettas&1425407114


----------



## InStitches

" #toto by google" :shock: oh my.

They are a beautiful pair, though, LBF


----------



## LittleBettaFish

My pair of Betta hendra do come up a lot on Google images. However, even though wild betta species are fairly uniform in appearance, I do think it's cheeky not to use a photo of your own stock.


----------



## InStitches

cheeky is the perfect descriptor.

I like this guy a lot... colors and where they are.....


----------



## Fenghuang

That is a beautiful copper marble, InStitches. 

Does anyone have any experience with the transshipper, Linda Olson? I contacted her by email and the first time she responded right away. She seemed really nice and informative and asked me to provide the shipping information and the details on the orders so she could get back to me on my shipping options. I emailed her back what she asked for, but I hadn't heard back since (about a week). Based on what I read of other people's experiences, I know she is probably really swamped and it may take her a bit, but I don't know...


----------



## InStitches

yeah, I hear essentially the same thing (and that she has good rep). I know she's alive, I saw her post on fb today  Have you tried emailing her a second time? The original email may have been lost in the flood. Beyond that... it's just a waiting game?


----------



## Fenghuang

I have emailed her again last night to let her know that I added more fish to my order. I am thinking of calling her, she did give me numbers to call if I had any questions or concerns, but I don't want to come across as being pushy or impatient. 

I really need to get the logistics sorted out because the weather is still kinda bad and KC is apparently losing a lot of mail and I really don't want anything bad to happen to these fish. :-( At least I can count on her not shipping my fish out until I pay, I hope.


----------



## Kaxen

InStitches said:


> whatever happens with the pattern... that green is just beautiful.


It is, isn't it?

And he's located in the US so it's not gonna be wallet murdering expensive. 

I guess if he really does hate the community tank, I can throw a temporary fence into the 20 gallon and set up another little tank.... or switch my bettas around until I figure out which one plays nice with the other fish... 



Fenghuang said:


> That is a beautiful copper marble, InStitches.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with the transshipper, Linda Olson? I contacted her by email and the first time she responded right away. She seemed really nice and informative and asked me to provide the shipping information and the details on the orders so she could get back to me on my shipping options. I emailed her back what she asked for, but I hadn't heard back since (about a week). Based on what I read of other people's experiences, I know she is probably really swamped and it may take her a bit, but I don't know...


I'm using Linda right now for my first aquabid betta. I didn't get a reply to one e-mail after the shipment but got a reply to my second attempt to e-mail. She mentioned a snow delaying sending more bettas out.


----------



## MattsBettas

I definitely think that they just grabbed the nicest looking picture possible off google (so... That's a nice compliment to you...?), and aren't doing it with any sort of malicious intent. Sellers who won't provide pictures of their own fish (esp when asked) are generallt not sellers I buy from... Anyone buying fish especially like rare wild bettas IS going to research them and IS going to know whet the species looks like, they want to know what exactly they're getting. Honestly if a crappy smartphone picture shows healthy, nice looking fish I'd be totally happy and satisfied. Especially with wilds, where they're isn't as much to gain from a perfect picture when it comes to combing over color detail and form. 

Have to be honest, I went through the wild bettas listings the other day and saw some hendra up (but didn't open the link and see the picture). They've been on my mind since then and this didn't help... Sometimes I consider myself lucky that I don't have and can't really afford a RO/DI system for the time being or there'd be no stopping me...


----------



## Fenghuang

I would find it a little bit sketchy about a seller not using their own photos to sell fish too. Especially when that statement is written in such fine print at the bottom of the ad. It's one thing to have those "scoops" or "grab bags" type auction where you post the parents or a snapshot of fish from your spawns, but not even using your own fish seems rather lazy. That must have been weird for you to come across, LBF.



Kaxen said:


> I'm using Linda right now for my first aquabid betta. I didn't get a reply to one e-mail after the shipment but got a reply to my second attempt to e-mail. She mentioned a snow delaying sending more bettas out.


Oh, thank you for telling me that. I guess I'll just shoot her another email and hang tight and see what happens then.


----------



## FinnDublynn

This Guy was on there... OMG. I want him.... like so bad. I'm paid on monday and it ends in 5 hours. Darn. Otherwise, I'd snatch him up right NOW.


----------



## minikin

Kaxen said:


> It is, isn't it?
> 
> And he's located in the US so it's not gonna be wallet murdering expensive.
> 
> I guess if he really does hate the community tank, I can throw a temporary fence into the 20 gallon and set up another little tank.... or switch my bettas around until I figure out which one plays nice with the other fish...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using Linda right now for my first aquabid betta. I didn't get a reply to one e-mail after the shipment but got a reply to my second attempt to e-mail. She mentioned a snow delaying sending more bettas out.


Haha wallet murdering expensive, I think that's the best phrase I've heard in a while!


----------



## summersea

Sadly it looks like they are selling more of the "short body" bettas like the one lilnaugrim got...those poor things! They have 2 more posted!

View attachment 514258


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh wow....I was hoping he only had one....well that sucks. And I just promoted him to sell more....le sigh.

At least the males have a better chance of everything working properly since ovaries take up a lot of space, you can see on that girl that her ovaries are practically the entire length of her body :-/


----------



## Nyri

Fenghuang said:


> I have emailed her again last night to let her know that I added more fish to my order. I am thinking of calling her, she did give me numbers to call if I had any questions or concerns, but I don't want to come across as being pushy or impatient.
> 
> I really need to get the logistics sorted out because the weather is still kinda bad and KC is apparently losing a lot of mail and I really don't want anything bad to happen to these fish. :-( At least I can count on her not shipping my fish out until I pay, I hope.


I've only used her on one shipment and am about to use her again. Right now she's probably getting ready for all of the fish tomorrow... If your going to call do it today because she probably won't answer our appreciate it tomorrow when the fish get there. 

My fish arrived just fine last time, she seems to take good care of them while she's waiting to ship them out. From what I hear you won't get a ton of communication from any of the transhippers. I was going to try Jesse since I want to try different ones, the weather is likely nicer in Florida right now, and he seems cheaper, but since I got a replacement on an Indonesian fish, it had to come through her.


----------



## Fenghuang

Thanks, Nyri. I'll just type up another email and see how that goes first. 


This fish's colour is freaking weird... But I like it.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1425826711



The blue is so pretty on this one.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1425827867


----------



## BlueLacee

God, lots of stunners. But the short bodied ones piss me off. Why humans, why?

Now look what you've done. I have to read two chapters in two text books, study, and wrote an essay by tomarrow


----------



## FinnDublynn

http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettasd1425784806.jpg

Love this dude... I might have to set up a second tank...


----------



## FinnDublynn

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1425510610

This one too... I need 10 tanks... lol


----------



## Aqua Aurora

http://m.ebay.com/itm/261797320879?nav=SEARCH
I'm not a crowntail fan but I like this guys colorations. If he was chocolate and not mustard (no blue) I think I'd look pass fin type and buy him.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Aqua Aurora said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/261797320879?nav=SEARCH
> I'm not a crowntail fan but I like this guys colorations. If he was chocolate and not mustard (no blue) I think I'd look pass fin type and buy him.


Oooooh... he's amazing!!! I love the colors and the colorations... Crowntails aren't my favorite either but WOW. Nice find.


----------



## Kaxen

Aqua Aurora said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/261797320879?nav=SEARCH
> I'm not a crowntail fan but I like this guys colorations. If he was chocolate and not mustard (no blue) I think I'd look pass fin type and buy him.


Oooh he does look amazing


----------



## FinnDublynn

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ABSOLUTELY-...139?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234c600773

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## FinnDublynn

http://www.ebay.com/itm/M155-Thai-i...897?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fc6fc589


yeah... i gotta get this boy


----------



## Aqua Aurora

FinnDublynn said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/M155-Thai-i...897?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fc6fc589
> 
> 
> yeah... i gotta get this boy


I looked at him too. My Magnus got his tail fins so shredded that they look like that boy's but not as uniform (he's suppose to be a delta not a feather/rose tail).
Not to happy with thier shipping price. Tradionally shipping is $15 or $30 for piroity or express. They also have no DOA gaunete (no refunds), would not touch a fish that the seller won't offer a refund option, but that's just me.


----------



## DBanana

FinnDublynn said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/M155-Thai-i...897?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fc6fc589
> 
> 
> yeah... i gotta get this boy


I feel bad for him. Rosetails tend to have tail chewing issues and, based on my experience and what I've heard from other breeders, a tendency towards a weaker immune system. 

The good point of his variation is that it looks like his fins aren't too heavy and he won't get sunk by them.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Aqua Aurora said:


> I looked at him too. My Magnus got his tail fins so shredded that they look like that boy's but not as uniform (he's suppose to be a delta not a feather/rose tail).
> Not to happy with thier shipping price. Tradionally shipping is $15 or $30 for piroity or express. They also have no DOA gaunete (no refunds), would not touch a fish that the seller won't offer a refund option, but that's just me.


Yeah... I saw that. $72 to ship?? Really? I could almost fly there and back for cheaper.


----------



## FinnDublynn

DBanana said:


> I feel bad for him. Rosetails tend to have tail chewing issues and, based on my experience and what I've heard from other breeders, a tendency towards a weaker immune system.
> 
> The good point of his variation is that it looks like his fins aren't too heavy and he won't get sunk by them.


Yea, I've heard that too. Part of why I want him so bad is because I want him to have a nice home... No matter what he might have a rough life ending early due to some sort of illness... but maybe I could make the rest of his life bearable and happy.


----------



## DBanana

He's mine. The fancy struck me and I blew some cash. Now to find him a mate. 

Got a DT butterfly female and green butterfly female for the blue butterfly I got as well.


----------



## Fenghuang

Aw, he had a little cluster of scales behind his eye that looks like a heart. Gorgeous, DBanana.


----------



## MattsBettas

DBanana said:


> He's mine. The fancy struck me and I blew some cash. Now to find him a mate.
> 
> Got a DT butterfly female and green butterfly female for the blue butterfly I got as well.


Start a spawn log and put me down on a list if you breed that beautiful thing...


----------



## DBanana

Haha. I am looking at his sisters and looking for a very cherry girl for him. May see some eggs before end of April, all goes well.


----------



## Nyri

DBanana said:


> He's mine. The fancy struck me and I blew some cash. Now to find him a mate.
> 
> Got a DT butterfly female and green butterfly female for the blue butterfly I got as well.


Hey, it's that one I posted... noticed he was being bid on, didn't know it was you! Glad he's gone to someone here


----------



## DBanana

There's been so many posts I've been skipping pages.  Must have missed him when you posted him!


----------



## DBanana

Holy hunchback Harry!

I didn't know fish COULD look brainless but this guy does.


----------



## violettec

DBanana said:


> Holy hunchback Harry!
> 
> I didn't know fish COULD look brainless but this guy does.


Wow. Do some people breed them to intentionally look like they have a hump back? I don't know a whole lot about betta breeding.


----------



## MattsBettas

Shame he has potential in the coloring department .

Generally it isn't bred for on purpose but some overlook it to get the colors or fins they want. It isn't great breeding. I've heard of fighter plakats being bred to be spoonheaded, apparently it's advantageous when they fight...


----------



## tleager

Aqua Aurora said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/261797320879?nav=SEARCH
> I'm not a crowntail fan but I like this guys colorations. If he was chocolate and not mustard (no blue) I think I'd look pass fin type and buy him.


I am bidding on him, I love his colors and I do not plan on breeding, so confirmation faults that do not effect his health is fine.


----------



## FinnDublynn

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1425520807

Oh this boy is gorgeous....
I'm not set up for 2 Betta's, and while its been a ridiculously mild winter here in Alaska, (and while my mailbox is a UPS store), I just don't think it'd be a good idea. But there are soooo many I want and this boy is just amazing!


----------



## InStitches

Looking through that seller's auctions... I like this one best 










long flowing fins + butterfly pattern = my true love


----------



## FinnDublynn

There were several I really liked... But the sheer fin of the one i picked just tipped with the blue.... just wow. Both boys are gorgeous tho!! They both have those super long gorgeous fins


----------



## FinnDublynn

Tho i did like the marble blue that he had, too.


----------



## Fenghuang

Very colourful...

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1425825791



http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1425826189



http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1425604737


----------



## Sadist

I love Bettaquinox's crowntails.


----------



## minikin

Fenghuang said:


> Very colourful...
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1425825791
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1425826189
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1425604737


Wow, that orange girl is exquisite!


----------



## Bailmint

I always seem to get bettas from aquabid but I never post them here xD
This is a shipment I'm expecting today:
http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashm1424687410.jpg
http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashm1424833207.jpg


----------



## BettaBoy51

cant wait to see how those come in!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Stunning pair!


----------



## Bailmint

Thankie hehe


----------



## minikin

summersea said:


> Sadly it looks like they are selling more of the "short body" bettas like the one lilnaugrim got...those poor things! They have 2 more posted!
> 
> View attachment 514258


That is just sad and unscrupulous of the seller... poor little fish.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

tleager said:


> I am bidding on him, I love his colors and I do not plan on breeding, so confirmation faults that do not effect his health is fine.


I'd be wary about buying from that seller as they give *no* DOA guarantees at all.


----------



## FinnDublynn

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1425474005

WHYYYYY does it have to be Winter in Alaska!?!?!?! This boy is gorgeous..... I'd just be afraid of the cold weather, as its only 27 degrees outside right now and getting colder... but he's so very handsome


----------



## FinnDublynn

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1425474005

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1425557950 A) AMAZING!!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1425557864 B) BEAUTIFUL!!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1425553039 C) COLORFUL!!!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1425526210 D) DASHING!!!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1425566413 E) Egads!! I can't belive how pretty this guy is... not my usual preference but breathtaking either way!!!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1425566530 F) FANCY!!!!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1425568454 G) GORGEOUS!!!!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1425568534 H) HEAVENLY!!!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1425568623 I) INCREDIBLE!!!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1425872946 J) JUST AMAZING!!!

I need to open a Betta Museum so I can buy as many as I want and call it a business LOL


----------



## Bailmint

Haha poor Linda I keep asking questions about when the fish are going to be here and the shipping lol I'm such a leach.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Metalic or copper hm with black fins, like his coloration
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1425339308

"Orchid"hm male,vibrant blue contrast on that black
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1425373817


----------



## ZacharyBetta

*AB question*

Hello ,Everyone first time posting in BF.com  I plan on ordering on AB for the first time . Was wondering if anyone knows if i can order something from one seller tonight and in 6 days order again from a different seller and still receive my fish in the same shipment. When it says that lindas next shipment is on he 14th does that mean they arrive there and she ships on the 14th. Is there a cut off date before all the fish arrive to the trans shipper in thailand .. so they can arrive in the states on the 14th ? .. Does anyone know how the process works ?


----------



## BettaBoy51

if the shipment date is right then yes.i reccomend this seller. i got all of my imports from him and never had a problem. and yes if it says lindas next date is th 14th that means that the fish from thailand will be sent to her on the 14th. i bought a pair from this seller the day before the day it was gonna be shipped and got it the the same shipment 



http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&Phusit


----------



## Bailmint

She doesn't ship on the 14th because she has many fish to sort through, but they do arrive in the states on the 14th. If you get any fish before the date of the shipment than they will arrive in the same shipment.

She'll ship them out a few days later and depending on the shipping you choose (Express or Priority).

Basically you get a quote from the transhipper on the overall cost so you know what you'll be paying, you then buy the fish from the seller on AB, then you shoot them an email on who your transhipper is. Don't forget to pay them also, they usually prefer paypal.


----------



## summersea

I won I won I won! I got the little female I wanted! My first aquabid purchase! Gaaahhh!!

Okay, phew, got that out of my system! Had to get it out here as the family/friends just don't get my obsession lol

Now if I can just win the male I want to pair her with...but that's a problem for Wednesday lol

Back to setting up her new tank!


----------



## Bailmint

Cool! She's gorgeous! I just got done cleaning all 7 of my tanks, dividing one of them for the female, setting up the tank for the male, creating a baby brine shrimp hatchery, and setting up the breeding tank. Today's been a long day xD.


----------



## BlueInkFish

She's a beauty! Show us her tank once it's set up!


----------



## minikin

summersea said:


> I won I won I won! I got the little female I wanted! My first aquabid purchase! Gaaahhh!!
> 
> Okay, phew, got that out of my system! Had to get it out here as the family/friends just don't get my obsession lol
> 
> Now if I can just win the male I want to pair her with...but that's a problem for Wednesday lol
> 
> Back to setting up her new tank!


Congratulations! She's a pretty lady  

I won my guy a few days back; hopefully he makes it ok since he may have velvet. :-/ Fingers crossed and all that...


----------



## summersea

Thanks guys! You all are the only people that understand the addiction! 

Blu I will try to post pics of the tank tomorrow in the planted forum. I'm not completely happy with how it turned out so gonna move a few things tomorrow. 

Minikin - good luck with your guy! I hope everyone's fish make it home safe!


----------



## Fenghuang

Gawd, this boy is gorgeous.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1425356036


----------



## lilnaugrim

God, I love all these Armageddon fish popping up now!! Absolutely gorgeous finds Feng! As always haha


----------



## Fenghuang

Heh, thanks.

Curious. Was Moo an Armageddon? He had yellow patches on his head and red streaks in his fins.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Armageddon is when a fish has both yellow and red on them. At this point, it's still new so there's no specific pattern that I know of, just red and yellow on the fish which was previously thought to be impossible.


----------



## ZacharyBetta

Thanks to everyone who answered my questions. Now all I can do is hope they make it live and well .


----------



## Fenghuang

Well, I paid shipping. If my fish indeed made it on this shipment, they should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Nyri

Which transhipper did you use? I wouldn't bet on tomorrow unless you have a tracking number


----------



## Fenghuang

Nyri said:


> Which transhipper did you use? I wouldn't bet on tomorrow unless you have a tracking number


Sorry, I meant Wednesday by tomorrow. It is 4 am Tuesday morning here. (and honestly, I have been studying and doing schoolwork so late into the night recently that most days just blend together). 

I'm using Linda. I asked her when my fish should arrive if I go with Express next day shipping and she says she will ship them out Tuesday and they should arrive Wednesday. They are being shipped to Missouri, so it is closer to Linda.


----------



## Nyri

Oh, nice! Sorry, it's already Tuesday here too but I was thinking in terms of not having fallen asleep yet, so it can't already be tomorrow  I'm pretty sure only one of my fish made this shipment since the one was sent to the wrong country... Hoping she can board him until the rest come or something


----------



## Fenghuang

That is a real shame... I do hope it all works out for you and the fish you want eventually make their way to you safe and sound. I honestly do not know if my fish made it or not. Linda responded to my emails yesterday but, but that was before she got the shipment in. Guess all I can do is hope for the best.

All these beautiful fish listings turning up now almost makes me wish I had to wait longer for the shipment. One of my favourite breeders have not posted fish on Aquabid in ages and now they are again.


I love this boy's pattern. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1425616720


----------



## FinnDublynn

This dude is just about my ultimate favorite for Bettas... I found this picture during my research.... its haunted me ever since. So pretty.


----------



## Axeria

This thread is dangerous! Too many cute fishies


----------



## Sadist

Congratulations to those with new fish, and good luck!


----------



## Kisiel

Okay so I got an unconditional offer for college and I want to treat myself to a new fishy (even though I just got Baron a few weeks ago) but I won't be buying from Aquabid - too expensive atm - not from a local pet shop since all they ever get are blue or red VTs. I plan on getting something from one of the groups on Facebook. 

I just came across this pretty DT girl. I have four hours to make up my mind before she goes up for sale, it'll be first come first seve then. She's £7.50 (about 11 dollars) which is pretty cheap considering juveniles which are supposed to be females are 2.50 each and pet store VT boys are a fiver. I quite like her and I have the space for her but I don't know if I should...

Does she look healthy to you guys? 









Edit: there's another DT for sale, same price as the other one. What to dooo omg.


----------



## BettaBoy51

i like girl #2 but if you cant decide..... get both!


----------



## Kisiel

BettaBoy51 said:


> i like girl #2 but if you cant decide..... get both!


My boyfriend says girl 2 is nicer too hah. I still have a couple of hours to make up mi mind and he's encouraging me to get the second girl but I like the first one too... I suppose I could get both since I have the space (I can divide my second 6gal) but I wanted a koi male and I wouldn't have the space for one if I got both haha.

Edit: my mum said girl 1 looks like a carp :roll:


----------



## BlueInkFish

Hehe. I say get both! I'm in love with both of them!!!


----------



## BettaBoy51

IMO the #1st female looks a little off. i cant tell what but something just look wrong.... i really do like #2nd female tho. cant wait to see what you choose!


----------



## Fenghuang

I feel like #1 may actually be a young male... But yeah, #2 just has way better form overall and looks healthier too.


----------



## Kisiel

You guys are a bad influence lol. 

I'm not getting both, I think I'll settle for number two. I agree with BettaBoy that the first girl's form is a little off, she looks triangular to me and her top line is weird. It's not like it matters much since I'm not going to be breeding these (or anyone else for the record) but it would be nice to have a nicely built fish. The second girl has a small tear in her lower tail but it's nothing a few days of warm clean water can't fix  1hr 30 minutes left until they go up for sale!

Edit: do you guys think the second girl is likely to keep her colours or does she look like someone that could suddenly marble on me?


----------



## TerriGtoo

Kaxen said:


> lol, I think I live too far away for joint custody.
> 
> x_x I'm still fussy while waiting for a shipping notice from Linda.
> 
> 
> Kaxen, are you waiting for fish from Linda's Feb 28th ship date? I am and haven't heard from her. Getting worried........


----------



## TerriGtoo

Fenghuang said:


> Sorry, I meant Wednesday by tomorrow. It is 4 am Tuesday morning here. (and honestly, I have been studying and doing schoolwork so late into the night recently that most days just blend together).
> 
> I'm using Linda. I asked her when my fish should arrive if I go with Express next day shipping and she says she will ship them out Tuesday and they should arrive Wednesday. They are being shipped to Missouri, so it is closer to Linda.


 
Fenghuang.....just PM'd you.........


----------



## TerriGtoo

BettaBoy51 said:


> if the shipment date is right then yes.i reccomend this seller. i got all of my imports from him and never had a problem. and yes if it says lindas next date is th 14th that means that the fish from thailand will be sent to her on the 14th. i bought a pair from this seller the day before the day it was gonna be shipped and got it the the same shipment
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&Phusit


 
Yeppers! I love Phusit's bettas, and service. Have gotten many of my fish from him. Ecpecting another of his in the next day or so.


----------



## BettaBoy51

Phusit's Bettas Are Awesome!


love this one from him!













And Him!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1425873330


----------



## TerriGtoo

I don't have many females....but I would love to get her!


----------



## Fenghuang

TerriGtoo said:


> Fenghuang.....just PM'd you.........


I sent a response. We were both in class, but she actually just left my gf a voicemail.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

FinnDublynn said:


> This dude is just about my ultimate favorite for Bettas... I found this picture during my research.... its haunted me ever since. So pretty.


My Magnus looks a lot like him (except his tail is a mess from damage several months back... Like a messy rose/feather tail).





TerriGtoo said:


> I don't have many females....but I would love to get her!


Omg waaaaant!


----------



## Kisiel

Okay guys so I missed out on both of those females :/ but... That's okay. Because I got myself a white VT. Now, you're probably thinking "it's just a VT who even gets excited about those?". But, VTs and PKs are my favourite tail types and I honestly fell in love with this boy as soon as I saw him. I'll ask the seller for a flare pic and one of his other side before I send payment.


----------



## BlueInkFish

... He's a stunner... I can keep him for you if you would like :lol:!!!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Still debating if she's worth the fight or not... I rarely see any white ct females, and I know I can get cheap (male) ones from lil and her lfs. I really want her... I'm just not sure, on a curious note is that a black scale? And the red spot near her mouth... What is it? 

Having a pure white ct spawn would be nice... I'm just debating whether or not I should get her!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1425818686


----------



## lilnaugrim

litelboyblu said:


> Still debating if she's worth the fight or not... I rarely see any white ct females, and I know I can get cheap (male) ones from lil and her lfs. I really want her... I'm just not sure, on a curious note is that a black scale? And the red spot near her mouth... What is it?
> 
> Having a pure white ct spawn would be nice... I'm just debating whether or not I should get her!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1425818686


;-)

Well, she's nice looking but you'll need an exceptional boy to balance out her faults; bad spread, small dorsal, wonky anal fin at the point. And yes, that's a black scale which means, she might be a marble. The red looks like color underneath and there's just no scaling there.

So in the end, I'm not sure, if you have a really good male then it would be worth it


----------



## Fenghuang

My fish are en route. Woot!


----------



## BlueInkFish

lilnaugrim said:


> ;-)
> 
> Well, she's nice looking but you'll need an exceptional boy to balance out her faults; bad spread, small dorsal, wonky anal fin at the point. And yes, that's a black scale which means, she might be a marble. The red looks like color underneath and there's just no scaling there.
> 
> So in the end, I'm not sure, if you have a really good male then it would be worth it




Thank you lil for your informative evaluation! 

It's going to be too hard to find the "perfect" male... Dang!


----------



## lilnaugrim

I know, but at least if you start with her and some sort of male, you can at least improve the next generation if you find a fish with better form by then likely


----------



## BlueInkFish

Yes. Good point


----------



## DBanana

lilnaugrim said:


> Armageddon is when a fish has both yellow and red on them. At this point, it's still new so there's no specific pattern that I know of, just red and yellow on the fish which was previously thought to be impossible.


It is possible to have orange and red, or have a fish going through red-loss, which looks like a sort of washed out Armageddon, from what I understand. Right now most people seem to only classify it as Arma when it's a really vivid red and yellow together.


----------



## Bailmint

I know this is off topic but has anyone else here had a bad experience with Linda Olson? I've been reading these review pages and they're full of nasty reviews. And all I can say is I've been having a horrible experience too.

So far it's been days since she received the shipment of fish and she hasn't emailed me back on ANYTHING. She was irritated when we called to ask, and she won't even respond on FB even though she's online. Also, she won't give me the tracking number or update on if they're shipped or not, they could be in my mailbox and I'd have no idea. The fact that she's not responding is seriously irritating me, and also when she used to respond (very, very slowly), she was awkward and kind of rude.

Has anyone else had this experience?


----------



## konstargirl

Kisiel said:


> Okay guys so I missed out on both of those females :/ but... That's okay. Because I got myself a white VT. Now, you're probably thinking "it's just a VT who even gets excited about those?". But, VTs and PKs are my favourite tail types and I honestly fell in love with this boy as soon as I saw him. I'll ask the seller for a flare pic and one of his other side before I send payment.


He's a stunner. Never really see an all white VT. Interesting


----------



## Fenghuang

He just looks so balanced!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1425679591


----------



## Nyri

Bailmint said:


> I know this is off topic but has anyone else here had a bad experience with Linda Olson? I've been reading these review pages and they're full of nasty reviews. And all I can say is I've been having a horrible experience too.
> 
> So far it's been days since she received the shipment of fish and she hasn't emailed me back on ANYTHING. She was irritated when we called to ask, and she won't even respond on FB even though she's online. Also, she won't give me the tracking number or update on if they're shipped or not, they could be in my mailbox and I'd have no idea. The fact that she's not responding is seriously irritating me, and also when she used to respond (very, very slowly), she was awkward and kind of rude.
> 
> Has anyone else had this experience?


She will send the tracking number when she ships them. At least she did with me... Keep in mind she has a ton of fish to sort through and send out, and a lot of sellers all trying to ask questions and people like me who can't even give her a straight number of how many fish I should have received this shipment and weather to keep an eye on. 

As to the facebook thing, it shows someone as online even if they're not at their computer, as long as they've left the browser open. I do that all the time, so I always have people thinking I'm online and trying to talk... but by now they know not to get offended because that's just me not actually being there. My mom leaves hers open all night and appears to be online when I know she's sleeping. 

I've only received two fish through her so far, and it took her a little while to get them sent, but they made it just fine. She seems to take pretty good care of them. Has she given you the total to pay her yet? I'm sure everyone worries about where their fish are but as long as she has your contact info you should be okay


----------



## Fenghuang

Bailmint said:


> I know this is off topic but has anyone else here had a bad experience with Linda Olson? I've been reading these review pages and they're full of nasty reviews. And all I can say is I've been having a horrible experience too.
> 
> So far it's been days since she received the shipment of fish and she hasn't emailed me back on ANYTHING. She was irritated when we called to ask, and she won't even respond on FB even though she's online. Also, she won't give me the tracking number or update on if they're shipped or not, they could be in my mailbox and I'd have no idea. The fact that she's not responding is seriously irritating me, and also when she used to respond (very, very slowly), she was awkward and kind of rude.
> 
> Has anyone else had this experience?


So sorry you have had such a bad experience so far. I am using Linda for this shipment too and felt like her communication was not all that great, but she did seem nice when we did interact. There was some confusion with my order and it took a few emails back and forth (with delay in responses in between) and finally a phone call to fix, but all in all, she processed my shipment fairly quickly (about day and a half since they came in Monday evening, I think?). My fish are supposed to come tomorrow and she sent me the tracking right after she shipped them.


----------



## Bailmint

Mine may be coming tomorrow as when I called her she said she shipped out on Monday I believe? And priority takes two days. But so far still nothing on tracking and it's frustrating.


----------



## Nyri

If you're able to, you might stalk your mailbox around delivery time in case they come in... also check your spam folder on your email because I've had USPS email go there before... I've heard the transhippers are all a bit slow in communication. Out of the four I emailed asking for price quotes, Linda and Jesse were the most informational (although I'm sure they have a copy and paste template they use for inquiries like mine). Hopefully you will hear from her soon and your fish arrive in good shape

I'm still waiting for her to let me know how many fish I actually have, but I'm really hoping she takes a while to get to me so she can ship my next group of fish with whatever came in this time... I think it's just one black male that came, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## Kaxen

TerriGtoo said:


> Kaxen said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, I think I live too far away for joint custody.
> 
> x_x I'm still fussy while waiting for a shipping notice from Linda.
> 
> 
> Kaxen, are you waiting for fish from Linda's Feb 28th ship date? I am and haven't heard from her. Getting worried........
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting on a fish from the Feb 14th shipment. I had requested a Wednesday delivery since the mailman typically shows up during my work hours (and I can't decide if "can't work, have to tackle mailman for fish" is a valid excuse to skip work...... my mailman is inconsistent and sometimes doesn't even ring the doorbell so I literally just need to like watch and listen the front door like a paranoid insane person...). No shipping notice today, so I guess it'a another week...
Click to expand...


----------



## FishyFishy89

See, this is why I never caved in and indulged in the bettas on AQ. Some of you seem like you've been waiting quite a long time for your fish. That's unacceptable IMO.


----------



## FinnDublynn

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1425649647

OOOOOOHHHHHHHHHH...... hes beautiful


----------



## Kaxen

FishyFishy89 said:


> See, this is why I never caved in and indulged in the bettas on AQ. Some of you seem like you've been waiting quite a long time for your fish. That's unacceptable IMO.


I assume part of the problem is that it's still snowing in some places. 

But this is my first time using a transhipper so I'm like sjhfsfgjhflghfsfgjhsf first-time nerves x general impatience. :shake:

Probably not doing bettas from aquabid that need a transhipper for a while... 




@finnDublynn: oh gosh I saw that orange butterfly too. So pretty. He looks a smidge spoonheaded, though.


----------



## FinnDublynn

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1425677220

OMG he's perfect!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FinnDublynn

WAIT...

Is that the Linda Olson Transhipper everyone is complaining about...???


----------



## FinnDublynn

Kaxen said:


> @finnDublynn: oh gosh I saw that orange butterfly too. So pretty. He looks a smidge spoonheaded, though.


I saw that too.. Wasn't sure if it was just the angle cause the last picture looks better than the other ones... but I don't breed (not yet anyway lol) and he'd be loved anyways so it wouldn't matter much


----------



## Nyri

*Quest for green HMPKs:*

Let's see what we can find tonight...

Don't want red... don't like the vents and some other stuff: 









His poor eyes... 









WTF tail? DT geno or something? Looks blue to me.









Also really looks blue... lots of red in fins, other stuff:









Much marble









Lots of red, looking blue









Maybe this guy is green (judging by other "greens")... but goodness, look at those vents! Weird dip at top of head, too









Not even close to the droids I'm looking for









Speaking of "greens," just no:









Some of these may actually look green in different lighting, just wish that other sellers were as nice as basementbettas to include the note about the actual color vs flash color. Not really any here I'd care to check for more photos or ask about what they look like in different lighting.


----------



## Nyri

FinnDublynn said:


> WAIT...
> 
> Is that the Linda Olson Transhipper everyone is complaining about...???


Yeah, that seller is from Indonesia and only ships through her. I've bought from that seller before, and they were great to work with. My experience with Linda so far has been good, but I can understand why everyone is worried about their fish! If you want the fish, don't let the transhipper get in your way of getting it. Read this that she has typed up to save yourself some communication time since that seems to be one of the things a lot of people don't like about her... If you know what fish you're getting in the shipment in advance, email her and include the seller(s) you're buying from, how many bettas (also let her know if they're giant, they cost a little more), your address and phone number. I don't think she sent me an invoice, just her paypal info and total.


----------



## Nyri

Actually I think her rates have changed a bit, and she does offer priority shipping as well as express now, but it's not that much more. You'd have to ask for a quote to be sure of the price


----------



## FinnDublynn

Good to know! Unfortunately, what's standing in my way is money, abs weather. It's COLD in Alaska, and even 'next day' can take 2 days to get here...


----------



## Kisiel

FinnDublynn said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1425649647
> 
> OOOOOOHHHHHHHHHH...... hes beautiful


That fish has so many things wrong with it :/ 

Look at how short his body is and how wonky his head/topline is. And that red streak on his left side (not the horizontal vein, the one below it) is quite worrying.


----------



## Nyri

I'd bid on this pretty girl if she was HMPK


----------



## FinnDublynn

Kisiel said:


> That fish has so many things wrong with it :/
> 
> Look at how short his body is and how wonky his head/topline is. And that red streak on his left side (not the horizontal vein, the one below it) is quite worrying.


All true and good points. He's still pretty, and I'd love to give him a good home for ever and ever.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Seriously tho... this boy is absolutely perfect. He's the fish I always wanted but didn't know it. I SOOOOO wish I had another tank set up, or at least a divider... and the money to ship him and the warm weather to show up here in Alaska... GAAAAHHH. I'm seriously want-lusting after this darned fish.

http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashm1425677220.jpg


----------



## FinnDublynn

I might have to bribe my BF and chance the weather lol


----------



## lilnaugrim

Just to give everyone an idea, I believe Linda said she had 846 fish coming in from last shipment....imagine trying to sort through everything while answering emails, calls, and fb chats. Yeah, that's going to take a while. While the fish are in her care though, she takes excellent care of them. Out of the 15 some odd fish I've had shipped through her, only one came in DOA and that was my post office's fault, not hers.

Yes, she does take time in answering emails sometimes but that's to be expected when caring for protentially 1,000 fish and probably 200+ nagging buyers lol. How would you feel in her situation?

@Kisiel, that vein is normal. You tend to see veins more often in light bodied fish without thick scaling. Much like humans; their veins can vary as well, some being closer to the surface while others being more towards the innards so you won't ever see them. But yes, his body is wonky but that's what he gets for being a DT lol. I love his color though.


----------



## Fourthwind

lilnaugrim said:


> Just to give everyone an idea, I believe Linda said she had 846 fish coming in from last shipment....imagine trying to sort through everything while answering emails, calls, and fb chats. Yeah, that's going to take a while. While the fish are in her care though, she takes excellent care of them. Out of the 15 some odd fish I've had shipped through her, only one came in DOA and that was my post office's fault, not hers.
> 
> Yes, she does take time in answering emails sometimes but that's to be expected when caring for protentially 1,000 fish and probably 200+ nagging buyers lol. How would you feel in her situation?
> 
> @Kisiel, that vein is normal. You tend to see veins more often in light bodied fish without thick scaling. Much like humans; their veins can vary as well, some being closer to the surface while others being more towards the innards so you won't ever see them. But yes, his body is wonky but that's what he gets for being a DT lol. I love his color though.


Saw Linda yesterday when I picked up my girl. She is a busy lady! Just imagine how many phone calls and emails she gets with all those expecting owners! She does her best for sure! I have offered to help her when I can. Looks like she is also working on an IBC chapter here in Denver.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Fourthwind said:


> Saw Linda yesterday when I picked up my girl. She is a busy lady! Just imagine how many phone calls and emails she gets with all those expecting owners! She does her best for sure! I have offered to help her when I can. Looks like she is also working on an IBC chapter here in Denver.


Oh wow! Yeah, that's amazing for sure!! I feel bad sometimes when I get fish, I almost want to use another transshipper just not to burden her more, but I don't want to give my business elsewhere lol!! Such a dilemma!


----------



## Fourthwind

Your supporting the right lady for sure. She is a fish nut just like the rest of us, and does indeed care about the animals that come through her. She was egging me on yesterday to start breeding. LOL


----------



## lilnaugrim

Fourthwind said:


> Your supporting the right lady for sure. She is a fish nut just like the rest of us, and does indeed care about the animals that come through her. She was egging me on yesterday to start breeding. LOL


lol!! That's fantastic to hear!

I always wonder if they are fish nuts like the rest of us or purely got into because of money, though money is great too haha. She sounds like a fantastic person! Wish I lived closer so I could meet her ^_^


----------



## missavgp

in the sea of salamander EE this little butterfly girl is pretty.


----------



## FinnDublynn

YEAH! That's one busy lady! My goodness. I have my hands full caring for ONE fish! lol. I can understand where she's coming from. It's good to have a little perspective. I've NEVER done an aquabid, I have exactly one betta fish, I've only HAD exactly one betta fish, and i've only had him for 2 weeks. (I'm a newbie!!!). While I've had tanks and whatnot before, you don't exactly order a goldfish from overseas. If I did order one, I tend to be a very patient and understanding person, but not knowing how the process even works really, I'd have had to have gone by other peoples reviews to figure things out. It's REALLY good to hear this information and perspective, because it makes it easier for me to decide things when I'm able to start adding to what will eventually be my hoarding problem with Betta fishes.


----------



## lilnaugrim

missavgp said:


> in the sea of salamander EE this little butterfly girl is pretty.


I about DIED inside when I saw how clean her butterfly is. I'm a sucker for clean lines, no marble-y/multi for me!


----------



## Fourthwind

lilnaugrim said:


> lol!! That's fantastic to hear!
> 
> I always wonder if they are fish nuts like the rest of us or purely got into because of money, though money is great too haha. She sounds like a fantastic person! Wish I lived closer so I could meet her ^_^


She is very active in the fish community and local clubs of all types. She just is especially fond of Betta's. Someday maybe I can do a intro video to introduce the face behind the shipping label.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah! That would definitely be cool!


----------



## Fenghuang

My fishies should be arriving soon, if the tracking is any indicator. ^^


----------



## LolaQuigs

Uhh...WTH is going on here?!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1426051817


----------



## BettaBoy51

sooooooooooooo i found 3 pure forest green betta pairs! from a freind in thailand hes going to send pics soon!


----------



## Nyri

BettaBoy51 said:


> sooooooooooooo i found 3 pure forest green betta pairs! from a freind in thailand hes going to send pics soon!


Omg what type? Can't wait to see the pics 

Thank you for asking!!!


----------



## BettaBoy51

Check PM!


----------



## FinnDublynn

LolaQuigs said:


> Uhh...WTH is going on here?!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1426051817




Siblings that haven't tried to kill each other yet? Maybe put into the tank long enough for the pic and that's it?


----------



## BlueInkFish

I missed like 2 pgs on this thread in one night... Wth, y'all be on here 24/7? Haha!

But I would like to comment on that butterfly girl.... She's freaking gorgeous... And some of you should know by now I'm very attracted to butterfly Betta patterns....


----------



## missavgp

lilnaugrim said:


> I about DIED inside when I saw how clean her butterfly is. I'm a sucker for clean lines, no marble-y/multi for me!


I know what you mean! that's why I had to post her.


----------



## missavgp

So I had to share this one cause as far as I can tell this is as close to the ideal form as I have ever seen.


----------



## EmFishy

these three have been haunting me for a day now. if i felt comfortable buying a fish that would have to be shipped right now, then i would (of course. i live in wisconsin and it's till rather chilly, hence why i'm not going to yet). 





















this last one i'm still going 'OOOO!! i want you so badly....blast this cold weather.."


----------



## FinnDublynn

Em.... I know exactly how you feel... I'm in Alaska and if it weren't for weather I would have pressed "Buy it Now" on this stunner the SECOND I saw him...


----------



## Greenapp1es

BettaBoy51 said:


> sooooooooooooo i found 3 pure forest green betta pairs! from a freind in thailand hes going to send pics soon!


!!!!

Post Pics!

A Forest Green betta is something I might actually dip into importing a fish for.


----------



## BettaBoy51

i will in 2 days the seller is on vacation then he will send pics and me and nyri are getting 2-3 pairs each! and if theres anymore after then i will psot here so other people can get some! all he told me s he has HMPK and HM PURE green bettas


----------



## Greenapp1es

Well - if you intend to breed these guys I might just stalk your spawn logs.

But post pics anyway! (When you can, of course).


----------



## Fenghuang

MY FISH ARRIVED!!!

Two minutes before the guaranteed arrival by time lol.


----------



## CelticRavens

*Betta fever got me this morning*

I bought this guy on AB.










He was listed as Multi color FM by Chard56. I couldn't take a chance on losing him to another bidder so I bought him immediately. :lol:


----------



## BlueInkFish

Omg yessss! Post pics asap!


----------



## Bailmint

Linda finally responded this morning. I think the fish were shipped out today or are going to be shipped out tonight but I'm unsure as her message was unclear.


----------



## summersea

Does anyone else have issues contacting sellers of the fish they win? I've paid for my female and sent the seller 2 emails but haven't heard anything back. Is this unusual? I want to be sure he got the payment and my fish will ship on the 21st to Jesse...


----------



## LolaQuigs

CelticRavens said:


> I bought this guy on AB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was listed as Multi color FM by Chard56. I couldn't take a chance on losing him to another bidder so I bought him immediately. :lol:



Cute! I love DTs!


----------



## Bailmint

Summersea how long has it been?


----------



## summersea

I sent him an email on Sat asking a question about a male he also has up. Never heard bac . I sent payment on Monday for the female and sent another email today asking about the shipment and indicated I was interested in one of his males (since I got out bid on the one I really wanted) but wouldn't bid if I didn't hear back.


----------



## BettaBoy51

its 4;38 am there give him time


----------



## summersea

I just wasn't sure if it was usual for them to take so long to respond about a won auction. This is my first fish from aquabid and I know he has posted more fish on aquabid since I sent my emails so just a bit frustrating. His male's auction ends tomorrow so hopefully I hear back from him before then.


----------



## Bailmint

Maybe if he has a phone you could try that? I can understand a Thailand betta breeder taking a while because internet isn't as fluent as the USA and they work a lot with their bettas. I would say if one more day passes you can try sending an email through aquabid or add the seller to your email contacts, sometimes emails don't go through or go to spam if you're not contacts.


----------



## BettaBoy51

bailmint check PM


----------



## CelticRavens

LolaQuigs said:


> Cute! I love DTs!


I like full long tails on males, but it was his mix of colors that got me to click the buy button. He looks like he played in ALL the water color paints. :-D

Do most DT have equally divided tails? Just curious, the unequal divide in his tail isn't an issue for me.


----------



## summersea

Alright so the male I wanted to pair with my new female got taken from me in the last minute so back to the drawing board. The first listed is from the same seller and may be from the same spawn as my female. 

The second is another boy I am interested in but not sure if he has too much color to try for koi coloration in their offspring...any opinions?


----------



## Fourthwind

Email the seller. They often will have a brother or similar betta for you.


----------



## summersea

I have tried emailing the seller directly and through aquabid. I can't get a reply. I'm pretty sure the first boy is from the same spawn as my female but can't be certain without the seller contacting me back. 

Anyone know what would happen if I cross a red/black koi with a yellow/blue koi? My plan was to stick with the reds but a couple yellow/blue boys have caught my eye...


----------



## Bailmint

Just got off the phone with Linda, she's actually very nice. I called her actually while she was on the road going to the post office with fish. She said that she gets behind with emails, PMs, and texts so she prefers calls when I called her. She said that something with the weather happened and she's a little behind, she got most shipping boxes out today and the rest (including mine) are being shipped out tomorrow. So if anyone doesn't have their fish yet should probably be getting them soon.


----------



## FishyFishy89

summersea said:


> Alright so the male I wanted to pair with my new female got taken from me in the last minute so back to the drawing board. The first listed is from the same seller and may be from the same spawn as my female.
> 
> The second is another boy I am interested in but not sure if he has too much color to try for koi coloration in their offspring...any opinions?


I'm gonna go with boy #2 again


----------



## summersea

That's what I was thinking too Fishy fishy just wasn't sure if his split vents would be an issue and he is soooo red for koi. My first spawn is definitely going to be a learning experience in terms of genetics!!


----------



## Fourthwind

Never been a big fan of crowns but omg I like this one.


----------



## summersea

Hmmm....more prospects. Making decisions is so difficult when your first choice gets taken :-(


----------



## KitDewStein

I say the yellow male...even thought the red masked male is cute too lol


----------



## summersea

I like the yellow one too just not sure how he would criss with my red koi. And I will admit the red masked Boy there is growing on me lol


----------



## KitDewStein

Well as the people on this site go with close colors you might as well just go with the red mask boy. Call him Zorro


----------



## summersea

Hahaha! I love that name! If only his auction wasnt over for 2 days! I don't know whether to go ahead and bid with my max amount entered or wait until it gets closer in case someone decides to steal him....too bad his buy now price is more than I want to spend!


----------



## KitDewStein

Stalk it will all your might and snag him at the last moment possible. That way you may not have to spend all your money bidding on him (have done enough auction stalking for and in games to know how it works kinda lol)


----------



## summersea

That sounds like a good plan! The stress is a killer and we are getting a winter storm right now which means I will be stuck in the house and staring at this fish until his auction ends lol


----------



## KitDewStein

Well at least you can't really be called out for it since you are trapped in your house


----------



## Fenghuang

Language barriers... :roll: I purchased a fish outright from a seller because I got outbid on both my auctions and they emailed me right away to ask if I would be interested in a sibling or a fish from another spawn, which I did. They were so wonderfully helpful and since the fish arrived safe and sound, so wrote them a thank you. They responded right away asking me if I was interested in buying koi bettas.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Yippee! Any photos Feng!? Or are they still being shipped?


----------



## BlueInkFish

Just found another white ct girl! Anyone want to evaluate her!?  I'm not to smart when it comes to critiquing!

Oops forgot the photos!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1425736204


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oooh, I like her body much better! Crowns are a little thin but it can be worked on. Much better spread, not great but definitely better than the other girl. She's closer to a Cross Ray than she is a Double Ray, so if you found a Cross Ray boy, you'd likely get some lovely babies from them! But her dorsal is a little small but I think that can be overlooked in favor of her better spread. It's hard to find a good spread on CT females. Also, much cleaner scales too.


----------



## Fenghuang

No, they have arrived and are currently in heated QT mason jars (well, the male got an actual tank). My gf said she'll take some pictures later, but we are just both cramming for midterms tomorrow, so kinda wrapped up in other things lol.



litelboyblu said:


> Just found another white ct girl! Anyone want to evaluate her!?  I'm not to smart when it comes to critiquing!
> 
> Oops forgot the photos!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1425736204


She is pretty. I think the only thing I really don't like is the dorsal. It is a little lacking compared to rest of her fins.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Fourthwind said:


> Never been a big fan of crowns but omg I like this one.


Idk why
I find red, white n blue colored fish to be so tacky. Haha.


----------



## Supernoodle

Oh wow .... I am obsessed with these guys! 
http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashm1425566530.jpg

http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashm1425568534.jpg

http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashm1425568623.jpg

http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashm1425616143.jpg


----------



## KitDewStein

Okay I really like this one o.o but YIKES his price

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1425644432


----------



## Kaxen

Oh goodness he is amazing looking, but yeah the price. x_x 

The splits make me think of a biohazard symbol.


----------



## KitDewStein

I didn't realize it looked like that XD but if I had a job and didn't want to eat for a month I would get him


----------



## BlueInkFish

lilnaugrim said:


> Oooh, I like her body much better! Crowns are a little thin but it can be worked on. Much better spread, not great but definitely better than the other girl. She's closer to a Cross Ray than she is a Double Ray, so if you found a Cross Ray boy, you'd likely get some lovely babies from them! But her dorsal is a little small but I think that can be overlooked in favor of her better spread. It's hard to find a good spread on CT females. Also, much cleaner scales too.


Thank you both Feng and Lil!

Lil, would you mind if you could send me some pics of nice white CTs? Hehe, hope to not bother you! Don't take my request if you don't have time! I'm just really wondering... If I should start a new line!


----------



## BettaBoy51

im thinking about getting him and a female! there only super deltas but the color is what im looking for so i may get some nice HMs in F2 and a few in F1 but hes EE also so i think thed be pretty colors!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Wow he's beautiful!


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

BettaBoy51 said:


> im thinking about getting him and a female! there only super deltas but the color is what im looking for so i may get some nice HMs in F2 and a few in F1 but hes EE also so i think thed be pretty colors!


I saw a Rosetail boy same colors on eBay, if you want it's here http://www.ebay.com/itm/EH70-Thai-I...157?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf481e4b5 and I'm bidding on http://www.ebay.com/itm/EH75-Thai-I...tta-Live-Fish-/251865359310?&autorefresh=true


----------



## BlueInkFish

I like your taste in fish Sayla!

Pink/purple/lavender is one of my MANY weaknesses!


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Thanks! I'm hoping to eventually make a line of coral betta's, so in 2 years I'll mate him with an orange girl


----------



## BlueInkFish

Oooh! I'll be waiting!


----------



## Kisiel

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> Thanks! I'm hoping to eventually make a line of coral betta's, so in 2 years I'll mate him with an orange girl


How old is he now? Bettas are generally best for breeding between 4 and 12 months old, I'm not sure if breeding him past two is the best idea haha. 


I still haven't paid for my white VT, I'm wanting to get another fish from the same person so she can send them both in one box - saves me tons of money and her fish are amazing, plus she has some up every night. I'm so excited to see what she'll have to offer tonight, maybe my second boy will be in there somewhere! Not sure what I want, I'd love a PK koi but I'm really picky with those. Do kois keep their colour?


----------



## Nyri

Interesting color on this one. Looks like some of the fish from this seller may have an external parasite in their pictures, though...


----------



## Aqua Aurora

KitDewStein said:


> Okay I really like this one o.o but YIKES his price
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1425644432


Lovely fish no way I'd touch it with that price unless that covered all shipping (including trans shipping) and it was delivered same day not next day delivery.



Kaxen said:


> Oh goodness he is amazing looking, but yeah the price. x_x
> 
> The splits make me think of a biohazard symbol.


haha I thought the same thing! My husband actually has a ring tone on his phone (I think from an old pc game) with a computer generated female voice saying "Warning.. bio hazard .detected." it rang in my head when I saw his fins ^^
.
.
.
Ah found a link with it, Half Life suit (move to 0:45-0:46 to hear it).


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Kisiel said:


> How old is he now? Bettas are generally best for breeding between 4 and 12 months old, I'm not sure if breeding him past two is the best idea haha.
> 
> 
> I still haven't paid for my white VT, I'm wanting to get another fish from the same person so she can send them both in one box - saves me tons of money and her fish are amazing, plus she has some up every night. I'm so excited to see what she'll have to offer tonight, maybe my second boy will be in there somewhere! Not sure what I want, I'd love a PK koi but I'm really picky with those. Do kois keep their colour?


Kois will probably marble but usually keep a similar color ratio (so a mostly white koi will stay mostly white, a koi that's 30% red will stay between 15-45% red)

Also he would be 3 months old now. I lost the bid again, I just don't wanna go over 50 including shipping. Good point btw


----------



## Fenghuang

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> Kois will probably marble but usually keep a similar color ratio (so a mostly white koi will stay mostly white, a koi that's 30% red will stay between 15-45% red)
> 
> Also he would be 3 months old now. I lost the bid again, I just don't wanna go over 50 including shipping. Good point btw


Maybe you could email the seller and ask if they have another fish that is similar? Sellers have contacting me asking if I would be interested in sibling fish after auctions I lost, and some even while bidding was still going. I don't know what price they would ask for, but I purchased a completely unrelated female from one seller for the minimum bid price as the other fish the seller had listed.


----------



## BettaBoy51

do you guys think that the male i posted is worth getting?


----------



## JHatchett

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1425831004
I'm kind liking this double tail right now.


----------



## Fenghuang

BettaBoy51 said:


> do you guys think that the male i posted is worth getting?


Which male? The one from Chard? I think his colour is pretty cool. I know Chard works with purple.


----------



## Fenghuang

JHatchett said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1425831004
> I'm kind liking this double tail right now.


Gah, you have no idea how much I headdesked when he was listed right after I bought and paid for my order of fish. ...Get him so I can have a baby! ;-)


----------



## JHatchett

I need that fish so much right now.


----------



## Fenghuang

*whispers repeatedly* Buuuuuuuuuuuy him, buuuuuuuuuy him...

Plus, if you breed him to Xena, there may potentially be black in that spawn.


----------



## JHatchett

If no one has has BIN on him by tomorrow, I will.


----------



## BettaBoy51

this one hes EE and so is the girl


----------



## BettaBoy51

do you think hes worth getting and working back up to HMEE cause his color?


----------



## JHatchett

Depends on how much work you are willing to put in. He looks to be an EE carrier, but not full EE. The picture is not very clear, so it is hard to tell if he is actually purple or salamander.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Yea. Photos are deceiving! 

If the fish were that hot pink Id think everyone would be getting one of their own.


----------



## BettaBoy51

no he is hot pink hes sending more pics and he has 4 of them


----------



## BlueInkFish

Oh ok. So is it a lavender color?


----------



## BettaBoy51

yeah if i get him he will be bred the spawn was HMxHM so i should get back to HM if i spawn them and i should get EE from them


----------



## LolaQuigs

CelticRavens said:


> I like full long tails on males, but it was his mix of colors that got me to click the buy button. He looks like he played in ALL the water color paints. :-D
> 
> Do most DT have equally divided tails? Just curious, the unequal divide in his tail isn't an issue for me.


I've never had a multi, but I love them.  If you're breeding/showing, then the more even the fins, the better. But for fish whose main job in life is just to sit there and look pretty, there is nothing wrong with them being a little uneven.


----------



## Fenghuang

I asked this seller about black female HMs and he sold me one I'm happy with. But darn it, if this female was in that group that he showed me...!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1425649799


----------



## EmFishy

such a handsome fellow


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Whenever I see so much lipstick on a grump face it makes me think of a parrot fish <3


----------



## FinnDublynn

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1425864359

Oh, Wow, I'm in LOVE with his coloring....


----------



## Bailmint

Just got off the phone with Linda again, looks like she's holding them until Monday because it's too dangerous to send them out with all of the flight cancels. So anyone waiting on fish from her should know this.


----------



## BettaBoy51

welp definitely not getting that betta from chard56........


----------



## minikin

BettaBoy51 said:


> welp definitely not getting that betta from chard56........


How come?


----------



## BettaBoy51

i asked if i could see a pic of the female then i asked if he had any plants and woke up to this....


Richard Laughery


I think I've wasted enough time taking pictures for you and I haven't even shown them to you and you're already asking about something else. I have absolutely had it. Any further communications will be if and when you make a purchase from my Aquabid auctions. I'm done.






i cant believe someone would turn away business. well not gonna buy from him again, lesson learned.


----------



## minikin

Ouch, I'm sorry...


----------



## BettaBoy51

still dont get why someone would act like that.


----------



## Bailmint

*Sends hate mail and negative reviews at chard56*


----------



## BlueInkFish

Wow. Didn't even sound you were that persistent! It's odd because I thought Richard was a good breeder?! He is, is he not!? Though it doesn't sound like he was in your email!


----------



## Fenghuang

Weird. He usually seems so friendly. Maybe he was having a bad day or bad week... Sorry that happened to you, BettaBoy. :-(


----------



## Kaxen

That response seems a little excessive. 



.....the junk I'm selling on ebay is going for more than I thought and now I'm like "hey why don't you get yourself a nice betta?"


I like this one http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1425789639

lol, I think I change my mind every few days on what color my next one ought to be.


----------



## CelticRavens

That's so not the way he's dealt with me, but, this is my first time buying a fish on AB & he's been very friendly. He even sent me 3 other pics of my fish without my asking. Sorry he sent an email like that to you. There's no excuse for it.


----------



## BettaBoy51

Fenghuang said:


> Weird. He usually seems so friendly. Maybe he was having a bad day or bad week... Sorry that happened to you, BettaBoy. :-(


even if your having a bad day or week you dont talk to people like the Period.


----------



## BettaBoy51

CelticRavens said:


> That's so not the way he's dealt with me, but, this is my first time buying a fish on AB & he's been very friendly. He even sent me 3 other pics of my fish without my asking. Sorry he sent an email like that to you. There's no excuse for it.


he was nice to me the first time i got stuff from him to but ive noticed he dosent like people that ask questions.


----------



## Bailmint

Send him an email about his disrespect, maybe even throw in that you but it on bettafish.com and customers saw it so he knows the consequences of doing stuff like that.


----------



## JHatchett

JHatchett said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1425831004
> I'm kind liking this double tail right now.


I hit the BIN on this guy! -flails- This is my first import! I'm buzzing with anxiety and anticipation. 

So...next I email the seller, then contact Linda?


----------



## BettaBoy51

Bailmint said:


> Send him an email about his disrespect, maybe even throw in that you but it on bettafish.com and customers saw it so he knows the consequences of doing stuff like that.


Nah, I don't have time for sorry low-life people that that who freak out on a 13 year old asking for pictures of the fish that he wanted to buy. And I've learned that just cause you tell people things most of them don't really care. I just still don't get why people do that.oh well sucks for him. All it means for me is that I have more money to save now and maybe get new fish from OTHER breeders in the future. Maybe get new rugby boots who knows. All I know is when I'm on aquabid I know who NOT to look for.


----------



## minikin

I just can't seem to stop looking at beautiful fish and contemplating financial ruin ^_^ I tried posting the pictures but they were huge in the preview so I'm just including links. 

I love the first guy's blue lipstick; look at that little smooch!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/H74-Thai-Im...140?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa4589dbc

And, of course, I would find a girl after my own heart, she has green eyeshadow!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/FH81-Thai-I...754?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa4676d32

I just really like the second guy's pattern, though I'm guessing (novice betta enthusiast here!) he's a marble so unfortunately it will probably change, right? I'm just window shopping, so I'm simply curious.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-Live-Blue...357?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58c022b9fd


----------



## BettaBoy51

I like the plakat male and the girl!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Actually, it's just that Richard always has a hard time taking photos of his fish. He is a very nice guy and does come on the forum here time to time, not just to sell fish but to help out too occasionally. He's always had my respect for how he works with things.

BettaBoy, how many times were you asking for photos and for how many fish?

There is never anything wrong with Chard's fish (though form isn't always the best) but they're always very healthy so there isn't a reason why he wouldn't take more photos (like some breeders hide things), it's just that he has a really hard time taking them since he's not working with fancy DSLR's or anything, he's a normal guy just like us.


----------



## summersea

I don't know why but this male speaks to me! Wis he was a better match for my female lol

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1426084436

Though if I don't hear from the seller soon I am going to be submitting a claim to aquabid regarding him. And if that doesn't work I will contact PayPal and get my payment cancelled. This is ridiculous! He has until Sunday. Sellers are required by aquabid to contact buyers within 7 days. Grrrr


----------



## lilnaugrim

He's beautiful Summersea! I love his reddish head ^_^

So I want to breed my boy Alloy (formally was a Monster partial Mustard HMPK), he's a Marble but he's stabilized to a Steel blue partial Dragon with some yellow on his anal fin. I want to improve on the yellow fins and whatever else comes out, great. I'm thinking about getting this girl to improve on the yellow (though it's less vibrant than I'd like and her dorsal is small). She's also a DS so his blue will likely over power that white and I'll probably end up with a lot of Monsters.










Here's what Alloy looked like previously:


Here's what he looks like now. He's only partial DS


----------



## summersea

Ooo she's gorgeous Lil!!! They would make pretty babies 

I really like that boy I posted but I also really want to try breeding for koi coloration and I don't think he would help in that regard if I had the money a d the room I would get him anyway!


----------



## summersea

He finally responded!! Woot woot!! Apparently I had to get a little more forceful in my email but at least he responded!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, the boy you posted is likely going to marble out to a Black Orchid type coloration.

Yeah, I think I'm going to get her, they both have faults but I think I can work that out through generations  And everyone loves a good mustard anyway!


----------



## summersea

I was afraid he might marble... :-(

Ugh, trying to find a nice looking koi male is turning out to be harder than I thought...

Here is another male buy the same breeder as the blacker one...thoughts?


----------



## BettaBoy51

Yeah, it's just I've been going though some stuff and anything tht can be rudely just makes me mad. I ask for pics of the red females for 2 weeks and I asked wht the parents of the red females where and if he have any of this one ricca something plant I wanted and he just snapped I didn't think people would get so angry about just a simple question.


----------



## lilnaugrim

This breeder has some nice kois.

This guy is cool looking:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1425825587









LOVE this pattern!!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1425826189


----------



## summersea

Alright, here are my options for koi males ... not going to spam with pics so just the links ;-)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1425826270

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1425826335

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1426167751

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1426187956

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1426188380



At this point anyone's opinion is very much appreciated. I've looked at so many koi males they are all starting to blur together. Plus, having this winter storm keep me in the house means I am a bit stir crazy so I don't trust my judgement lol


----------



## summersea

I've looked at the red one you posted Lil but I just don't know if that pattern really goes with the more typical koi pattern I am going for...my girl also has a bit of a rounded caudill so hoping to have a male with a bit cleaner fin to help balance her out. Her form is pretty good just her caudill I'm not happy with


----------



## BettaBoy51

i might get This Guy












or Him/URL]


----------



## Nyri

I kind of like this one (haven't looked through your options yet, it just popped up while I was previewing this one lol)
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1426187956








[edit]Oh, you found him, too!


----------



## Nyri

Bettaboy, I like that second one, you should get him!


----------



## BettaBoy51

I like 2nd one to but or looks like he has some spaces raised on his head don't know if that's just glare though and I seller told me that tonight he will send pics of the green betta and some of gold


----------



## summersea

I like both of those boys too bettaboy! I decided against them since I want a bit more white on my fish but they are both nice


----------



## BlueInkFish

Yall are surely in love with those koi patterns!

I've never had a feeling toward the pattern.. Unless they were blue


----------



## dani123

Nyri said:


> Interesting color on this one. Looks like some of the fish from this seller may have an external parasite in their pictures, though...


Hey, I'm new here and I was actually thinking about bidding on him I'm totally in love but do you think he has external parasites I looked at the sellers feedback and it was all positive what do you think?


----------



## Crossroads

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1425705210
Hello gorgeous









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1425723002
This guy looks so cleaaaan. Someone buy him for me? xD









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1425730932
I normally hate Salamanders, but this guy is so odd looking. Like he was playing in momma's makeup too much.









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1425735005
Ooooh gimme









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1425735607
Hate his uneven reduction but holy vents batman









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1425736806
Not sure how I feel about this girl









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1425743218
Black belt betta! 









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1425743247
This guy speaks to me....he's yelling BIN









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1425743780
This'un too









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1425744305
And this'un









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1425759402
I....I don't know how to feel about that one.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1425738595
Mmmmmm hello
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1425739412
I inexplicably like his fins
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1425739837
Heeheehee that yellow spot makes me laugh
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1425740014
Wow such a pretty yellow


----------



## BlueInkFish

I don't usually like hmpks but...this one is acceptional!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1425825595


----------



## Crossroads

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1425768399
this guys cute too









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1425825591
oop I have a mighty need









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1425827493
woops, I'm in love


----------



## Nyri

dani123 said:


> Hey, I'm new here and I was actually thinking about bidding on him I'm totally in love but do you think he has external parasites I looked at the sellers feedback and it was all positive what do you think?


I don't see the spots on this particular fish, but some of the pictures of different fish that this seller had posted at the same time have small spots on them like Ich. I don't see his auctions up any more, might have run out of time, but if he puts them back up, you might look through his other fish. This fish may be just fine or he might be sick by now. The thing with these pictures is it wasn't taken today, so he or any other fish you bid on could potentially be sick by the time you bid on them, also just because another breeder only has pictures of healthy fish up doesn't mean they don't have sick fish on their farm... I'm guessing that if a seller actually wants to make money off of their fish, they'd treat the sick fish, because most of them will replace fish that arrive dead. I was kind of surprised they would even list fish with that on them in the first place, though, so you never know. 

Sorry for the jumble of thoughts... haha


----------



## BettaBoy51

this guy looks to have a parasite

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1425980407


----------



## dani123

Nyri said:


> I don't see the spots on this particular fish, but some of the pictures of different fish that this seller had posted at the same time have small spots on them like Ich. I don't see his auctions up any more, might have run out of time, but if he puts them back up, you might look through his other fish. This fish may be just fine or he might be sick by now. The thing with these pictures is it wasn't taken today, so he or any other fish you bid on could potentially be sick by the time you bid on them, also just because another breeder only has pictures of healthy fish up doesn't mean they don't have sick fish on their farm... I'm guessing that if a seller actually wants to make money off of their fish, they'd treat the sick fish, because most of them will replace fish that arrive dead. I was kind of surprised they would even list fish with that on them in the first place, though, so you never know.
> 
> Sorry for the jumble of thoughts... haha


It ended yesterday but he did re-post I was going to bid on him yesterday but I just registered with aquabid and didn't get my password in time but now he's back up so I'm really thinking about it. I did look through the other fish he has right now which is only 4 total and I didn't see any signs of ich I thought maybe you were referring to the pink spots on him but I'm not sure if that is just his coloration, there's one right on top of his gill and one on the middle of his body.


----------



## BettaBoy51

what do you guys think? i may get these 2 for breeding with there sibling females


----------



## BettaBoy51

2nd male is EE


----------



## dani123

BettaBoy51 said:


> this guy looks to have a parasite
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1425980407


Oh wow now I see I can't believe I didn't notice that :-( guess I'll just pass on him. That's so upsetting he's so beautiful.


----------



## KitDewStein

Bettaboy: oh my word they are so amazing looking


----------



## JHatchett

I really like that first guy BettaBoy!


----------



## hrutan

Oh, dem Aquastars. *SIGHS*


----------



## minikin

BettaBoy51 said:


> what do you guys think? i may get these 2 for breeding with there sibling females


I think both are amazing but especially the first guy!


----------



## CelticRavens

They're both gorgeous, & I'm not usually into r/w/& b bettas. But I've had boy#1 on my watch list just for the eye-candy, so I vote for him.
Maybe I can find room for one of his fry when you've bred him. :wink:


----------



## summersea

What do you all think of this guy? Think he would marble to the red tiger look instead of koi?


----------



## Aqua Aurora

http://m.ebay.com/itm/321687774235?nav=SEARCH
If I was able to breed Xerxes I'd want this girl.. Or a planar tail version of her... 
I'd also jet take her for the heck of it >.> but not pay $60 to get Dow haunted (have to do overnight shipping).


----------



## summersea

Well...any who. Lets take this back to aquabid.

Just found this guy and must admit I kinda like him! Trying to decide if the far ventral is stunted...


----------



## BettaBoy51

now a seller who is HAPPY that i ask questions and sent me pics very fast after i asked is getting my money. anywhay i like this guy


----------



## Bailmint

Oh gosh he is quite beautiful and those photos look so professional! You better have gotten him, he's one of the most beautiful fish I've ever seen.


----------



## BettaBoy51

summersea said:


> Well...any who. Lets take this back to aquabid.
> 
> Just found this guy and must admit I kinda like him! Trying to decide if the far ventral is stunted...


 and what do you guys think about me getting a PURE orange butterfly pair?


----------



## BlueInkFish

Chard56 said:


> I've been a member of this forum for years and have always helped others when I can.
> 
> And I was just looking forward to purchase from you my good sir with the discount!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

BettaBoy51 said:


>


OOOooOOooOOOoo I've not seen a mustard style with a steel blue for the blue hue, how lovely!!


----------



## BettaBoy51

welp just bought my new guy! and waiting for the pic if the girl so i can see my new breeding pair!


----------



## CelticRavens

BettaBoy51 said:


> all i know is a apologized (for asking questions?) i really dont care anymore. now a seller who is HAPPY that i ask questions and sent me pics very fast after i asked is getting my money. anywhay i like this guy


He's amazing. You should get him for sure.
(He reminds me of well loved Levis with the tag on the waist.  )


----------



## Bailmint

Omg they're beautiful ;o; they take my breath away.


----------



## Destinystar

Beautiful Bettas... Best of luck to any members bidding on them !


----------



## Hallyx

I've been moderately disappointed when a beautiful fish later marbled into something, if not less beautiful --at least into something unexpected.

I wish there were a way of knowing what the lovely Koi and marbles on the last few pages, and throughout this thread, might turn out to be in a year's time.

Or is that part of the charm and I'm missing the point?


----------



## FinnDublynn

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1425855552

I totally love this guy... he's like.. perfect!


----------



## FinnDublynn

Ooooooh.... THIS GUY


----------



## Kaxen

I started bidding on this fellow on ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/H60-Thai-Im...M-Male-Betta-Tropical-Live-Fish-/261798687654

I can't decide what I think of the red splotches at the base of his fins.


----------



## summersea

Hallyx - I think it depends on the koi. From my understanding some will marble and others will not. I enjoy watching marbles change, even when I don't particularly like the color they change too lol

I've decided to bid on this guy here. I was hoping for a sharper caudal fin but I will just have to work on that in my spawns. Even if he does marble to the red tiger look I just really like him. His form is decent, not as spoon headed as many of the HMPK koi bettas on aquabid. I think I can make this work...hopefully...

Now to win the auction tomorrow morning!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

http://m.ebay.com/itm/261803426098?nav=SEARCH
A green pair that is more green then I've ever seen.. I'm guessing they're abuisng lighting to make them look more green.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Wow. Pretty nice green hmpk pair.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

litelboyblu said:


> Wow. Pretty nice green hmpk pair.


Looking at the sellers feedback they have a negative review for a green cromwtail simply saying "it's a blue fish" so yeah sadly they are not that green.. The photos are a l


----------



## Jessicatm137

She may have already been posted but WOW this female...
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1425832251


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I don't like her caudal or anal, but I do love her colouring and the fact she seems to have a slightly longer and more slender looking body than some females I see.


----------



## Jessicatm137

Lol I don't really know or care much about form.... Its too bad I don't have the money... I have space though. THE STRUGGLE lol.


----------



## Fenghuang

You very rarely see koi DTHMPKs.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1425858175


----------



## Tress

Fenghuang said:


> You very rarely see koi DTHMPKs.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1425858175


I wannnnnnnnnnt it D: I LOVE kois with those deep deep red blotches ;3; and white bettas with black spots aahhhhhh *flails*


----------



## logisticsguy

What are your opinions on this giant?

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1426009719


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

He's half giant, and definitely gonna get pinker with age, maybe 80% chance of getting diamond eye and going blind, but dem ears B$ With great form and opaqueness 8.5/10


----------



## BlueInkFish

Wow is what I got to say...


----------



## summersea

Boy I am wishy washy lol

Finally made up my mind though. Ended up going with this boy instead of the one I posted earlier. I spent a lot of time staring at them both. But in the end this guy's coloration is more of what I am looking for in my spawn. As much as I loved the look of the first boy, this one has a more traditional koi appearance and, I believe, less likely to completely marble out on me. Plus he has more black which I would like to contrast my females more red coloration.

Boom. Done...
No more changing my mind.
I now have 2 bettas coming from Thailand! Woot woot!!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Wow I like that boy!


----------



## summersea

Thanks fishyfishy!! Now the wait begins. I am like an anxious parent lol. All I can do is wait..and tinker with their tanks to make sure the plants grow in well and completely cycle before they get here!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Haha
I was like that when I ordered my baby silver angels from aquabid.
It's a mircale they made it alive. The water in their bags were so high with ammonia that it was off the charts O.O


----------



## summersea

Yikes!! At least with these guys they will be repackaged when shipped to me from the tran shipper. From my understanding they get fresh water. Either way I think I an going to bite the bullet and pay the extra money to have then overnighted so I worry less. Two and a half weeks seems like such a long time to wait. 

Speaking of shipping I need to contact Jesse about using him as my transhipper...


----------



## FishyFishy89

Wow
2 and a half weeks is a little long! I got my babies in 5 days! Their shipping time was predicted to be 7 days.


----------



## summersea

Did your guys come from overseas? From my understanding they do bulk shipments to each transhipper once or twice a month. This way they save on transportation fees. Stinks for waiting but Jesse is closer to me and in warmer climates. Plus I have to wait for their tanks to cycle any who but man, it's gonna feel like forever


----------



## Amour

When I got my fish from Aquabid, the breeder put a sedative in the water to keep the fish calm during transit (As Linda Olson explained to me.) And as far as I can tell, Linda didn't put the fish into new water or bags. He got to me very pale, but perked right up once I adjusted him slowly to his new home.

Linda packed him very nicely and even included a heating pack. I've seen others mentioned frustration with her methods in this thread.. but my experience with her was very nice. Like others have said, if you have 250+ different people sending you many emails, and 900+ fish to sort through... I'd rather her be more concerned about the wellfare of my fish and it going to the right place than spending her time answering tons of emails.


----------



## FishyFishy89

summersea said:


> Did your guys come from overseas? From my understanding they do bulk shipments to each transhipper once or twice a month. This way they save on transportation fees. Stinks for waiting but Jesse is closer to me and in warmer climates. Plus I have to wait for their tanks to cycle any who but man, it's gonna feel like forever


No, they came from the same country I am in. Though, that is a very vaild point you're making. However, I still feel that over 1 week in a baggie with the same water is a little much. Our tanks are filtered, cycled and yet we do weekly or every other week of water changes. I can't imagine what the fish in the bags feel :/

Totally not meaning to make you second guess your purchase. I judt tend to overthink and overworry.


----------



## summersea

I think there is some confusion. The fish isn't shipped until the 21st. He is received in Florida on the 23rd and shipped to me on the 24th. Depending on shipping I would have them between 25-27. So hopefully no more than 5 days of shipping. I don't like the thought of them in a bag that long but they do survive in worse conditions at petstores for much longer. I feel bad for them but I know they are coming to a good home.


----------



## FishyFishy89

summersea said:


> I think there is some confusion. The fish isn't shipped until the 21st. He is received in Florida on the 23rd and shipped to me on the 24th. Depending on shipping I would have them between 25-27. So hopefully no more than 5 days of shipping. I don't like the thought of them in a bag that long but they do survive in worse conditions at petstores for much longer. I feel bad for them but I know they are coming to a good home.


Yeah. That's not bad. You had stated 2 n a half weeks to wait for him. So i assumed he was shipping that long. Haha


----------



## FinnDublynn

Oooooh... I don't know what makes me like this guy more than any other pure white (which I'm not normally a fan of) but there is SOMETHING about his face that just makes me want to have him!!!!


----------



## TerriGtoo

Amour said:


> When I got my fish from Aquabid, the breeder put a sedative in the water to keep the fish calm during transit (As Linda Olson explained to me.) And as far as I can tell, Linda didn't put the fish into new water or bags. He got to me very pale, but perked right up once I adjusted him slowly to his new home.
> 
> Linda packed him very nicely and even included a heating pack. I've seen others mentioned frustration with her methods in this thread.. but my experience with her was very nice. Like others have said, if you have 250+ different people sending you many emails, and 900+ fish to sort through... I'd rather her be more concerned about the wellfare of my fish and it going to the right place than spending her time answering tons of emails.


You were lucky all three of the beautiful plakats she transhipped to me arrived dead. She did not use my home address but a botched version of my branch postoffice. So they bounced back and forth from branch to central because the postoffice couldn't figure out who I was.


----------



## Nyri

This guy is cute. http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1426042455


----------



## Tress

Ooooooh I love him Nyri <3


----------



## LolaQuigs

Ooooh! He looks like springtime.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Halfmoon-Co...156?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a1e56c24


----------



## Aqua Aurora

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161629882388?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true
If his body was solid orange and did not have those .. (is irids the term?) on his scales I'd buy him.. its _almost _my birthday after all >.>

edit:
same for these two..
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1426215609









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1426002004











OOOO really like this one! wonder how much he'll change in a few months/year though
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1426477314


----------



## BettaBoy51

this ones for blu!

CT Blue Butterfly


----------



## BlueInkFish

And I'm in LOVE!!!!!!!

He's so tempting.... I'm not sure if I want him or not *cries*


----------



## Aqua Aurora

O.O Ive not seen a cellophane like this before, wonder if the yellow will take over all his fins and sneak onto his scales?
http://m.ebay.com/itm/251872317211?nav=SEARCH#
Shame the seller is a rip off with shipping price


----------



## FinnDublynn

Oooooh... I love this guys green.. tho I'm sure it doesn't always look green.. he's got an adorable face too... SO TEMPTING. I wish I had more money to get another tank set up instantly and get this boy...


----------



## BettaBoy51

what do you think of Him?


----------



## SeleneTheSeawolf

I dared to look on aquabid. I already threw the idea to my mom about getting a betta. Found this pretty boy: 

Though I am curious, what is the difference between buying straight from a betta, or going through Petco/Petsmart? They also get their bettas from breeders and breeders have to follow certain criteria . Okay, is the big fuss because of the cups? I've seen some photos on aquabid where some fish are kept in bowls? Not all Petcos/Petsmarts don't give a crap about their fish, some do. Now I don't work at either of those places, but I have seen their bettas and cups are mostly pretty clean of waste, though I can't really do pH water tests but all the fish look healthy.

I don't know if I can ever buy online without seeing the fish in person. Each fish has such a different personality, its like buying a dog or a cat online, you don't know how they act and you are self-reliant on the previous owner/breeder.

This one red male crowntail had the biggest personality of a fish I'd ever seen. When I walked over he swam toward the front of his cup and wiggled back and forth excitedly. He did this every time I came by. 

If I'm able to get a betta there is one other place I'll check before going to Petsmart/Petco. But if their conditions are no better or are the same as Petsmart/Petco then I'll choose the later.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

The difference is most PETCO/petsmart bettas are bred in Florida, where they care about making a variety of pet fish, breeding without caring as much about the fish as the professional breeders in Thailand do. Most petco bettas are simpler, less fancy, without as good form, ect. Look around your petco and 80% will be red or blue grizzle bettas, 60% will have something wrong with their form (small fins, diamond eye, missing pectorals, messy colors, ect.) whereas on aquabid you get higher quality and more variety. The bettas are bred to achieve a certain look, instead of "these two fish look cool, let's see if they'll make babies". It's kinda hard to explain. He pic you posted, that betta is very young, his tail will keep growing, his anal fin might end up a bit long, and his ears might be a bit short, but his body is perfectly shaped. You know he will be healthy, and if you contact the breeder you'll get his genetic background. You can't get that from a petstore fish.

Petstore fish are good for pets, but professionally bred fish.... Let's put it this way, I got a fish from an amateur breeder on this site, he cost me $28. Best fish I ever had, 110% perfect. I got to watch him grow from an egg until he was shipped to me, I knew his genetic background, he was super healthy and super well behaved. I got mesmer from a petstore, cuz I wanted a purple long finned EE and he was it, $22 from petsmart. He got a little fungus, I got fungus medicine. Then he got velvet, then more fungus, then fin rot, then popeye a few times, then his gills were black, in the end I spent $200+ On medicine alone until FINALLY he is healthy. So if I can buy a fish that I know was not bred to be a disposable $5 fish, so it'll cost $20-50 but it'll be (hopefully) healthier and prettier, then by all means...

It's like paying for a pedegree dog vs going for a puppy mill dog. Both are dogs, but one is pedegree and one isn't. (Note: I intentionally didn't say shelter dog, since there's no comparable equal for betta fish)


----------



## Greenapp1es

I'd say "shelter bettas" would be bettas from people running betta rescues. ;-)


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Greenapp1es said:


> I'd say "shelter bettas" would be bettas from people running betta rescues. ;-)


I would too, but half the "betta rescues" I see here are bettas being rescued from petco/petsmart/Walmart, not too many pheonixs


----------



## LolaQuigs

finndublynn said:


> oooooh... I love this guys green.. Tho i'm sure it doesn't always look green.. He's got an adorable face too... So tempting. I wish i had more money to get another tank set up instantly and get this boy...



wow!!!!


----------



## LolaQuigs

I wouldn't normally go for this color, but something about this guy is so striking!


----------



## SeleneTheSeawolf

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> The difference is most PETCO/petsmart bettas are bred in Florida, where they care about making a variety of pet fish, breeding without caring as much about the fish as the professional breeders in Thailand do. Most petco bettas are simpler, less fancy, without as good form, ect. Look around your petco and 80% will be red or blue grizzle bettas, 60% will have something wrong with their form (small fins, diamond eye, missing pectorals, messy colors, ect.) whereas on aquabid you get higher quality and more variety. The bettas are bred to achieve a certain look, instead of "these two fish look cool, let's see if they'll make babies". It's kinda hard to explain. He pic you posted, that betta is very young, his tail will keep growing, his anal fin might end up a bit long, and his ears might be a bit short, but his body is perfectly shaped. You know he will be healthy, and if you contact the breeder you'll get his genetic background. You can't get that from a petstore fish.
> 
> Petstore fish are good for pets, but professionally bred fish.... Let's put it this way, I got a fish from an amateur breeder on this site, he cost me $28. Best fish I ever had, 110% perfect. I got to watch him grow from an egg until he was shipped to me, I knew his genetic background, he was super healthy and super well behaved. I got mesmer from a petstore, cuz I wanted a purple long finned EE and he was it, $22 from petsmart. He got a little fungus, I got fungus medicine. Then he got velvet, then more fungus, then fin rot, then popeye a few times, then his gills were black, in the end I spent $200+ On medicine alone until FINALLY he is healthy. So if I can buy a fish that I know was not bred to be a disposable $5 fish, so it'll cost $20-50 but it'll be (hopefully) healthier and prettier, then by all means...
> 
> It's like paying for a pedegree dog vs going for a puppy mill dog. Both are dogs, but one is pedegree and one isn't. (Note: I intentionally didn't say shelter dog, since there's no comparable equal for betta fish)


Okay, I get what you are saying  Thanks so much for the information.


----------



## Sadist

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1426579046

And he's on sale, too! I really wish we had room and money for another aquarium. It's probably a good thing, as I'd want to breed him to my girl and really don't have time/money/room for hundreds of fry!


----------



## emptypockets

Sadist said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1426579046
> 
> And he's on sale, too! I really wish we had room and money for another aquarium. It's probably a good thing, as I'd want to breed him to my girl and really don't have time/money/room for hundreds of fry!


Stunning boy!


----------



## Sadist

I love his crowntails. A lot of other ones on aquabid have messy fins, bent rays, uneven reduction, but Bettaquinox's crowntails always look beautiful to me!

I've noticed a trend of super long anals in halfmoons and sometimes crowntails lately. Is this still undesirable for breeders and show fish?


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Sadist said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1426579046
> 
> And he's on sale, too! I really wish we had room and money for another aquarium. It's probably a good thing, as I'd want to breed him to my girl and really don't have time/money/room for hundreds of fry!



Not a crowntail fan but he's lovely. Shame their US transshipers are limited. I don't know where mr.koo yang is located .. Wtf don't they lost transshipers contact info with the auction?


----------



## Nyri

Aqua Aurora said:


> Not a crowntail fan but he's lovely. Shame their US transshipers are limited. I don't know where mr.koo yang is located .. Wtf don't they lost transshipers contact info with the auction?


Think he's in Minnesota? I've emailed him before... at this address [email protected]


----------



## Bailmint

Agh Linda *finally* shipped my fish...she's been holding them since Feb 28th for no reason.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Bailmint said:


> Agh Linda *finally* shipped my fish...she's been holding them since Feb 28th for no reason.


Did you pay her before the 28th?

That's not like her to wait unless you had other fish coming in and told her so.


----------



## Bailmint

Yes I paid on the 26th or 27th, I didn't tell her to hold them.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Linda seems good, maybe she had a sick fish come in and wanted to make sure everyone else was healthy before shipping them


----------



## Bailmint

No she just generally ships late and delays shipments, someone on this forum ordered fish from the shipment date before mine and still hasn't gotten word from her.


----------



## lilnaugrim

That's not the way she normally works. She doesn't ship Saturday's (got to have a day off somewhere!) and so waits until Monday-Wednesday to ship depending on if you took Priority or Express. I've never had this issue with her, Jennifer (one of the famed transshippers of past!) had the same exact methods as well. They can only fit so much into a day you know. I wouldn't discredit her for just one experience especially after everyone else has had such great experiences. People can't be perfect all the time hahah!


----------



## Nyri

Could also have to do with the weather or amount of fish she got in... and like I said before, she has crappy customers like me to deal with who can't even give her an answer as to how many fish are coming in on this order


----------



## Bailmint

Ooooh trust me I'm not the only one who's had a bad experience. Most people in my chapter of IBC club say that they'll never use her again as well.
http://www.fishlore.com/fishforum/p...s/159617-transhippers-very-bad-very-good.html

This is just my opinion and it's not going to be changed based on my experience, I'll probably only be using Julie Tran or maybe Jesse from now on, sorry.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Don't be sorry. It's your personal preference. 

I use Julie Tran myself and I enjoy being one of her customers, if you can all it that. Her replies are a bit slow but you can contact her easily. I pick my fish up from her personally since I'm so close.


One more thing, when I email her, she replies quickly. I've just hear so many people talking about her lack of communication it seems like I'm the only one whom gets quick emails from her...


----------



## Kaxen

Still no shipping notice from Linda! My fish got to her on the 14th and I asked for a Wednesday arrival. Is there a weather disaster happening between SoCal and Colorado?

=_= I am getting tremendously impatient.

I went with Linda because she replied to my emails. Julie is closer but she didn't answer any of my attempts to contact her.


----------



## Bailmint

Try calling her, that's the only way I got Linda to respond. It's faster and easier. I know it's frustrating, if she can't handle transhipping then I don't understand why she's a transhipper.


----------



## Kaxen

Bah.... I hate phone conversations... but I guess I must...


----------



## Tress

It's already been pointed out that she handles a lot of fish each shipment, and with that comes tons of people emailing her non stop. Have a little patience and don't jump to conclusions. I've heard that she prefers people to call because you can quickly sort out something that might have took 6 emails otherwise. Like lil also pointed out, there is only so much the poor woman can do in a day while still having time to eat and sleep. Plus she probably has another job to deal with.


----------



## Kaxen

I can patient... I order ball-jointed dolls so I toss like $400 to a foreign company that won't say anything for like two months...

But ugh I suck at waiting for live fish, the live aspect gets my patience down to 0. I'm cranky and annoyed and ugh I'm sticking to US sellers... I already don't sleep when I wait for fish from Florida. >_>


----------



## Bailmint

My opinion is my opinion and like it or not, I'm not sorry for having it.

And you should try Julie or Jesse as they're great transhippers instead of restricting yourself to just US breeders .


----------



## Kaxen

After my transshipped fish and ebay fish come, I'll be full up until someone dies of (hopefully) natural causes so maybe I'll be less growly about transhipping by then or some new transhipper who has too much time on their hands pops up...

I dunno, I'm pretty turned off transshipping... it's been almost a month now. I feel like a lot can happen to a fish in a month...


----------



## Nyri

This girl is really cute.









Since it's been almost a month I'd be pretty antsy about your fish Kaxen... I hate calling people, too, but I probably would if I were you... before her next shipment comes in, which I think should be Monday. Yeah, she's got a ton of fish to sort through and people calling/emailing her, but you've been waiting since two shipments ago, and it seems like your fish should really be a priority over the ones that came in on the last shipment or the ones that are about to come in.


----------



## MattsBettas

Lol... At least you guys have a choice when it comes to transhippers... Up here one runs the show, good or bad he's our only choice. And he's on the opposite end of the country.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Yikes. And how does that go? For you personally Matt?


----------



## MattsBettas

Personally, I've never actually dealt with him. I have owned, bred, and received a number of aquabid fish from overseas but they were all part of another group order that wasn't organized by me- keeping it affordable, since shipping also costs boatloads more here (transhipping is more too). Plus, our dollar is currently worth only 80% of yours, which makes things even worse- luckily I don't plan on importing anything anytime soon. I've heard mixed things about him, I've emailed with him a couple of times and he seems decent with communication but I know people have death with some issues in the past. He also charges more, because he runs a monopoly and therefore can... Not sure what it's at now, a I want to say eight dollars a fish? Could be wrong, I'd love it if someone who knows for sure could let us know. So, if I'm right, when you want to get six fish in, that would be another 48$... Plus plenty more for shipping... Plus the cost of the actual fish. It gets pricy fast.

Once I have gotten my job I'll definitely seriously start looking into an order (specifically looking at super blue HMPK, platinum white HM or HMPK, a "fancy" pair that I like, more specifically a blue, yellow, and white combination just like what aemaki spawned if anyone remembers that; and possibly one more pair), but I'd want everything coming in one go... Sorry for that awful off topic post...


----------



## InStitches

Haha well after everything cropping up here I will probably stick with Jesse as my shipper  communication seems to be a struggle across the board, but my fish arrived exactly on time and Jesse did respond with a quote so I could pay my fees ahead of time. I also like that he's in the same state as me, makes me less nervous for travel time.

White HMPK are pretty much my new favorite thing. I'm in love with mine!

Nyri I love that girl!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Wow. That price though... It's $3 for me per fish, I couldn't imagine paying an extra $8! Not that it's much by itself but ordering a lot of fish would be using a lot of cash!

If you ever do start one of those spawns please do a super blue hmpk log... I've been looking around (and though I may not get to purchase from you) I think it would really benefit me, since I have been looking into breeding them myself... I'm not much of a hmpk guy though.


----------



## Nyri

InStitches said:


> Haha well after everything cropping up here I will probably stick with Jesse as my shipper  communication seems to be a struggle across the board, but my fish arrived exactly on time and Jesse did respond with a quote so I could pay my fees ahead of time. I also like that he's in the same state as me, makes me less nervous for travel time.
> 
> White HMPK are pretty much my new favorite thing. I'm in love with mine!
> 
> Nyri I love that girl!


I caved... I'm so excited to meet her :-D

I get really nervous every time I have fish being mailed to me... even from just a couple states over... I've still never had a DOA, but I still stress out about it a lot. I wish a transhipper lived in my state; I think that would help the jitters a little... I think this shipment of fish will be my last for a while (from anyone) either way, except for maybe replacements if any arrive dead... which I really hope they don't.


----------



## Kaxen

Nyri said:


> Since it's been almost a month I'd be pretty antsy about your fish Kaxen... I hate calling people, too, but I probably would if I were you... before her next shipment comes in, which I think should be Monday. Yeah, she's got a ton of fish to sort through and people calling/emailing her, but you've been waiting since two shipments ago, and it seems like your fish should really be a priority over the ones that came in on the last shipment or the ones that are about to come in.


yeah. It is why I am starting to get very annoyed.


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1426134622

What a pretty boy! ^^


----------



## lilnaugrim

Alyssalovesbettas said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1426134622
> 
> What a pretty boy! ^^


I would totally call him Crayola....idk why, but the way the blue is so clean against the yellow and the white reminds me of crayons which is strange I know lol. But Crayola totally fits him!


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas

Crayola does suit him :lol: If only I had another tank available...


----------



## BlueInkFish

Crayola fish is VERY BEAUTIFUL


----------



## LolaQuigs

Ugh I need to stop looking at aquabid and ebay. These two are sooo pretty.


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas

Drools over the second one... That blue :shock:


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1426604180


----------



## Kaxen

...swearing off transshipping is really hard when fish like that exist...


----------



## Aqua Aurora

LolaQuigs said:


> Ugh I need to stop looking at aquabid and ebay. These two are sooo pretty.


Love the first one.. don't love the sellers doa policy (replace fish, you pay shipping.. see no "refund" mentioned).

I don't know why but I *really *love this boys colors.. enough I am seriously tempted to buy him and set up the quarantine tank until I could get a proper tank setup... but I really shouldn't...
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1426153103


----------



## Bailmint

My AB fish arrived today! I'll post pics and updates later but they're acclimating.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Yesssss! We need pictures!


----------



## Nyri

Alyssalovesbettas said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1426604180


I'm just going to say that I'm really glad he's already got bids on him... because I don't need that kind of temptation, especially from a HM...


----------



## Bailmint

Omg guys, my dog just knocked over Vivi's grave (fish) that died 2 weeks ago-and I saw her body half decayed...;-;


----------



## Kaxen

Got a shipping notice from Linda. 

My ebay fish was scheduled for today but didn't show up.

x_x tomorrow will be "panic and hope fish are acclimated before work" day


----------



## Bailmint

Did she give you a tracking number? She usually does as soon as the fish get shipped out.


----------



## missavgp

From his transshipping procedures, it's $10 per fish. If you order more than 10 fish it's only $6 per fish. If it is winter, there is a $5 box fee and $5 heat pack fee. You can pick up your fish for a one time $5 fee or shipping is through Fedex and runs $35-$65 depending on where you are in the country.



MattsBettas said:


> Personally, I've never actually dealt with him. I have owned, bred, and received a number of aquabid fish from overseas but they were all part of another group order that wasn't organized by me- keeping it affordable, since shipping also costs boatloads more here (transhipping is more too). Plus, our dollar is currently worth only 80% of yours, which makes things even worse- luckily I don't plan on importing anything anytime soon. I've heard mixed things about him, I've emailed with him a couple of times and he seems decent with communication but I know people have death with some issues in the past. He also charges more, because he runs a monopoly and therefore can... Not sure what it's at now, a I want to say eight dollars a fish? Could be wrong, I'd love it if someone who knows for sure could let us know. So, if I'm right, when you want to get six fish in, that would be another 48$... Plus plenty more for shipping... Plus the cost of the actual fish. It gets pricy fast.
> 
> Once I have gotten my job I'll definitely seriously start looking into an order (specifically looking at super blue HMPK, platinum white HM or HMPK, a "fancy" pair that I like, more specifically a blue, yellow, and white combination just like what aemaki spawned if anyone remembers that; and possibly one more pair), but I'd want everything coming in one go... Sorry for that awful off topic post...


----------



## Kaxen

Bailmint said:


> Did she give you a tracking number? She usually does as soon as the fish get shipped out.


Yeah I did.

...I've been refreshing it intensely in the way I do when I'm anxious about deliveries xD


----------



## Bailmint

Haha xD


----------



## Kaxen

My ebay fish reappeared in tracking and is getting delivered today. 

My aquabid fish got to the post office too late and got rescheduled for delivery tomorrow. BOOOOOOOOOOOO "1-day" express. 

=_=


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Kaxen said:


> My ebay fish reappeared in tracking and is getting delivered today.
> 
> My aquabid fish got to the post office too late and got rescheduled for delivery tomorrow. BOOOOOOOOOOOO "1-day" express.
> 
> =_=


What sucks about priority ad 1 day shipping is the post office has some fine print so you cannot demand a refund or the insurance just because it arrived 1-2 days LATE... really hate usps now, wish ups was a little cheaper I'd use them without hesitation then.


----------



## Kaxen

Ugh... yeah it's dumb... 

And no matter who I use for shipping, I'm never sure if I'm gonna get the "What is a doorbell?" guy or not... especially infuriating for when stuff needs to be signed for...


----------



## Bailmint

Bruh me too, I wasn't home when the fish were to be delivered so they were sent back to the post office so I had to pick them up there or else they'd reschedule delivery today [the next day].


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Kaxen said:


> Ugh... yeah it's dumb...
> 
> And no matter who I use for shipping, I'm never sure if I'm gonna get the "What is a doorbell?" guy or not... especially infuriating for when stuff needs to be signed for...


I know that feeling! Our fedex guy is a runner (pokes door bell and bolts to the van to leave before I can open it .. Even if I'm in the front room right by the door!).
I found making a little flash card sigh and putting it by the front door makes them slow down and actually ring and wait. Says something along the lines of "delivery? Please press doorbell FIRMLY or knock LOUDLY. Thank you". I think they realized we get a bit ticked by their halfarsed-ness and put out a tiny bit more effort with the note there. I wrapped it in clear packing tape to keep it dry and to slap to the door so it sticks.

I've actually had s few usps packages that were clearly marked "hold for pickup" and got an "oh.. Ehhe,your mailman took them to deliver about an hour ago." "But it's hold for pick up..." "Yeh well ..." (I walked off and didn't even listen to the excuse).


----------



## Kaxen

Okay for some reason the tracking changed to "we'll deliver tomorrow" but then a guy showed up with the box anyway. 

So now I have the aquabid fish. And the ebay fish is coming with the normal mail in the afternoon. 

Acclimating him now. He's a little pale, but he seems really excited by the look of his new aquarium.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Kaxen said:


> Okay for some reason the tracking changed to "we'll deliver tomorrow" but then a guy showed up with the box anyway.
> 
> So now I have the aquabid fish. And the ebay fish is coming with the normal mail in the afternoon.
> 
> Acclimating him now. He's a little pale, but he seems really excited by the look of his new aquarium.


I demand a picture at once! Once he feels better that is


----------



## Aqua Aurora

litelboyblu said:


> I demand a picture at once! Once he feels better that is


+1 that, once he settles in show a photo!


----------



## Kaxen

Lol, I was too excited and took photos already.

Still switching water. oTL forgot to drip a little prime in until just now. His baggie water had 4ppm ammonia before I started.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Wow. HES GORGEOUS!!! And he's a butterfly as well?!!!! Omg. I'm in love!

Can you post his sellers photo  ? I would love to see his "before and after," pictures!


----------



## Bailmint

Okay so I have the AB pics of them both and an original pic of the male for those who haven't seen the fish I got earlier:
Female AB:









Male AB:









Picture of the male that I took:









Can't wait to breed them.


----------



## Kaxen

Yeah, he's a butterfly. But his top fin has a little bit of color going to the end of his fins.

I hope he darkens a little more after calming down, but I like his cute face. His face is like pitch black in the seller's photo. xD


----------



## BlueInkFish

Wow! That male is beautiful!!! Did you already post a picture of the female? Cause I guessed I may have missed it!

I'm in love. I can't wait for this pair to have fry, I'm a lover for blue butterfly's!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Kaxen said:


> Yeah, he's a butterfly. But his top fin has a little bit of color going to the end of his fins.
> 
> I hope he darkens a little more after calming down, but I like his cute face. His face is like pitch black in the seller's photo. xD


Oooooh, ahhhhhh. He's gorgeous!


----------



## Bailmint

Thanks<3 Nope the female keeps bolting, she's got the cutest personality that I've only ever seen from an imported fish (I had a female imported fish before her that had her exact personality). She's jumpy and happy and she's so tiny xD.

Looks like we both got butterflies! They're so gorgeous.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Yea! I love that personality!

I love butterflies... Their my weakness!


----------



## Kaxen

I love the butterfly pattern. 

Gosh I let him loose and the first thing he does is try to pick a fight with a snail. He's either very hungry or very pugnacious.


----------



## Greenapp1es

Bailmint said:


> Okay so I have the AB pics of them both and an original pic of the male for those who haven't seen the fish I got earlier:
> Female AB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Male AB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture of the male that I took:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to breed them.


I'm still *sooooo* in love with your boy. If any of his spawn end up looking like that I want one!


----------



## Bailmint

Haha I hope so and thanks! I'll be putting most of the spawn up for sale so I'm sure you'll find one you love. He's going to be bred in about a week c:.


----------



## realkandar

hai. i'm newbie at this forum. i'm from indoensia and this is my lovely crowntail. i love him and never let him go.


----------



## FinnDublynn

OH MY!! I want this boy soooooo much....


----------



## Elleth

Here's my handsome boy Arausio, from Aquabid. My first betta.  
Breeder's picture, not mine:









And the one whose auction I missed by a day but would have bought in a heartbeat, and darn the consequences! 
Picture also taken by its breeder, and not taken by me:


----------



## BlueInkFish

You have very similar taste in fish as me!!! I love your newest boys pattern and color!


----------



## Elleth

litelboyblu said:


> You have very similar taste in fish as me!!! I love your newest boys pattern and color!


Assuming you mean me? If so, thank you!  I love it too. XD He's my handsome boy.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

FinnDublynn said:


> OH MY!! I want this boy soooooo much....


*OMG WAAAAAANNNNNTTTT* but that price tag x.x I don't think I can ever want 1 fish enough to pay $100-120 to get it here.


----------



## pasoindy

Wow!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1426449538


----------



## FinnDublynn

Aqua Aurora said:


> *OMG WAAAAAANNNNNTTTT* but that price tag x.x I don't think I can ever want 1 fish enough to pay $100-120 to get it here.



Oh, jeeze I know. But he's GORGEOUS... If I pay $60 and you pay $60... we could share custody?? LOL. 

I get him on the weekends, you get him on the weekdays, But I get him for the summer??


----------



## minikin

pasoindy said:


> Wow!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1426449538


Omg he's so cute!


----------



## PurpleJay

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1426429803

GIVE ME


----------



## FinnDublynn

I'm not 100% professional at identifying Betta's... (I'm not even 10% professional!! LOL. I'm still new at this but from what I think I've picked up...)

I'm fairly certain...

That this is a Rose Petal Halfmoon Pineapple Betta....


And he's AMAZINGLY GORGEOUS EITHER WAY!!!

Like, OMG. OMG. I Need Him Right Now.


----------



## Hail0788

Has anyone else used Jesse as a transshiper?


----------



## Bailmint

I have! He's great and has fast communication, his prices are cheaper to some too. The only thing is he can't seem to hold fish as he doesn't change the water in the bags most of the time.


----------



## Hail0788

Bailmint said:


> I have! He's great and has fast communication, his prices are cheaper to some too. The only thing is he can't seem to hold fish as he doesn't change the water in the bags most of the time.


I wish I could say the same. I messaged him over a week ago and yet to hear back from him. I want to pay him the right amount so I can get my FM shipped. Whatever happened to Jennifer?


----------



## Bailmint

Hm, that's strange. Sometimes emails don't go through if they're not in your contacts.

I believe Jennifer is taking a break.


----------



## Hail0788

Bailmint said:


> Hm, that's strange. Sometimes emails don't go through if they're not in your contacts.
> 
> I believe Jennifer is taking a break.


He wrote me back once to get my address but that's it. Jennifer was my favorite to work with.


----------



## Bailmint

Welp I think if you're having a hard time with his communication, you should try calling him or next time switch to Julie. I've heard many great things about her and will use her next time.


----------



## Hail0788

Cool. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Hail0788 said:


> Has anyone else used Jesse as a transshiper?


I used Jesse for my boy Xerxes. I contacted them before I bought the fish to ask about the process and pricing, then emailed them again after buying the fish to confirm I'd be using them and make payment. I ended up getting my fish 1 day early in the mail, pale but very healthy. I'd use him again if I buy a fish that needs a transshipper.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Aqua Aurora said:


> I used Jesse for my boy Xerxes. I contacted them before I bought the fish to ask about the process and pricing, then emailed them again after buying the fish to confirm I'd be using them and make payment. I ended up getting my fish 1 day early in the mail, pale but very healthy. I'd use him again if I buy a fish that needs a transshipper.



Xerxes.... OMGiloveit


----------



## hrutan

I'm bidding on this one. Wish me luck.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1426861990


----------



## BlueInkFish

hrutan said:


> I'm bidding on this one. Wish me luck.
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1426861990


I saw him... And I want him... Lol. Win that auction for us!

I also saw a red dragon vt... She's to die for!


----------



## JHatchett

Interesting female, She'll probably marble out, but still cool.


----------



## BettaBoy51

are you gonna breed him if you win?

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=5884658#post5884658


----------



## MyBettaEsther

Oh, wow, I have never seen a betta like that before!
I never even knew they could have coloring like that.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

JHatchett said:


> Interesting female, She'll probably marble out, but still cool.


omg if she'd stay permanently like that I'd buy her! looks so odd but cool


----------



## Greenapp1es

JHatchett said:


> Interesting female, She'll probably marble out, but still cool.


OMG - that's awesome.

I wonder if she'll end up yellow or green. I'd get her either way - but....still not willing to take the "need to trans-ship" plunge (which I'm assuming would be needed for her). Besides - I've got enough fish as it is. Honestly, I *really* don't need another right now. (Despite how cool one like this could be...)


----------



## Tress

*grabby hands* If I she'd stay like that forever she's be amazing and I'd make sure to get lots of babies .-. She's gorgeous


----------



## Greenapp1es

LOL - but what would you breed her *TO*? How do you preserve the awesome duality she possesses?


----------



## Bailmint

Exactly what I was thinking xD Unless the breeder has a sibling male.


----------



## JHatchett

Greenapp1es said:


> LOL - but what would you breed her *TO*? How do you preserve the awesome duality she possesses?


I have no idea...maybe I'd ask for a sibling male? She is tempting, but those specks scream marble to me, she'd most likely end up green.


----------



## Bailmint

She's definitely a marble, but she still would have the genetics to be able to create a fish somewhat like that, and if one of her brothers has a similar marking like that it's a possibility that she's not a marble.


----------



## Greenapp1es

Haha - I'm almost certain she's a marble. I actually wouldn't be surprised if she was one solid color by the time she arrived at the buyer's door.


----------



## Kaxen

That half/half color split looks interesting. Wonder what she'd end up like.


My new butterfly turned out to be a marble and is getting grayer.


----------



## Fenghuang

Of course I am on Aquabid instead of reviewing for the midterm I have to take in half an hour...

Really liking this guy.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1426946270


----------



## BlueInkFish

Omfg....


----------



## Fenghuang

What? xD

Oh, and I did finally get pics all my fish to post soon if you're interested, Blu. They just need to be uploaded.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Oh my ******* gosh... Lol. It's what I use when something surprises me or I really want... Like that marble veiltail!!!!!

Hehe. Yes please. I'd love to see those pictures!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Greenapp1es said:


> LOL - but what would you breed her *TO*? How do you preserve the awesome duality she possesses?


CLONING!! oh wait that's still kinda isn't illegal is it...



Fenghuang said:


> Of course I am on Aquabid instead of reviewing for the midterm I have to take in half an hour...
> 
> Really liking this guy.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1426946270


wow, not a vt person, but some pretty colorations are popping up on them lately!


----------



## LolaQuigs

Need a little help from people much more knowledgeable than myself!

What do you guys think of this fellow? I will not be breeding; he would just be a pet, so I'm not interested in perfect conformation or anything. But does he look sound enough to be healthy? Does he look like he might marble, or do you think his color(s) will pretty much stay as they are?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Halfmoon-Co...513?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a2971601

I think he is so pretty, but I'm not sure I could justify that shipping price anyway.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

He looks healthy, and quite frankly breed able too, just his dorsal and anal fins are a bit long


----------



## Bailmint

Looking healthy! Right though, his anal fin is a tiny bit long but shouldn't matter for a pet.


----------



## hrutan

That's a pretty boy. He's healthy, and the seller has 100% positive feedback with 93 reviews. If you want him, you should buy him.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

He was up before with a $29.00 beginning bid. You could always wait and if he doesn't sell this time ask the seller if he'd take X amount of dollars on a Buy It Now. A lot of them will agree to do that.

Really, when you figure in others' BIN (even with cheaper shipping) he's about the same and you are paying for Express and not straight Priority. I'm enabling, you see. ;-)


----------



## Fenghuang

litelboyblu said:


> Oh my ******* gosh... Lol. It's what I use when something surprises me or I really want... Like that marble veiltail!!!!!
> 
> Hehe. Yes please. I'd love to see those pictures!


Just got a text from my girlfriend: "You can have the male if you'd like."

Must. Not.

Bad girlfriend enabling me.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Fenghuang said:


> Just got a text from my girlfriend: "You can have the male if you'd like."
> 
> Must. Not.
> 
> Bad girlfriend enabling me.


Well. I've got no one to stop me. But I don't think I should. My inner mind is telling me not too haha!


----------



## Fenghuang

Haha. Then you get him. ;-) So I'm not tempted.


----------



## Strawberry12

This guy is so cool!!! But $80....


----------



## Hail0788

&#55357;&#56881; I will be watching on this one.


----------



## Kisiel

I'm so excited about my import coming home tomorrow, hnnnggg. I need to get someone to sign the package as I won't be home when he arrives but I'll definitely get back as soon as I can to meet him. I don't think I'll be able to sleep tonight, can't wait ;-;


----------



## LolaQuigs

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> He was up before with a $29.00 beginning bid. You could always wait and if he doesn't sell this time ask the seller if he'd take X amount of dollars on a Buy It Now. A lot of them will agree to do that.
> 
> Really, when you figure in others' BIN (even with cheaper shipping) he's about the same and you are paying for Express and not straight Priority. I'm enabling, you see. ;-)



Haha yes, I noticed! Maybe I will wait and see what happens if he doesn't sell.

Does anyone have thoughts on his color? I love my marbles, but I'm ready for a little consistency with my next fish! ;-)


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Hail0788 said:


> �� I will be watching on this one.


If only he didn't have that tough of black in his scales I'd buy him!


----------



## Axeria

That fish is awsome! Really brightly colored!


----------



## Hail0788

Kisiel said:


> I'm so excited about my import coming home tomorrow, hnnnggg. I need to get someone to sign the package as I won't be home when he arrives but I'll definitely get back as soon as I can to meet him. I don't think I'll be able to sleep tonight, can't wait ;-;


OMG MINE TOO! I can't wait for my new Girl. I even went out and bought her a new tank.


----------



## BlueInkFish

I REALLY like this guy, he's going to marble but I wonder if the blue will bleed into the yellow. In still debating on what my next spawn should look like, whether it should be a white ct spawn, or a bicolor yellow fin blue body halfmoon spawn... Hmmm, any suggestions!?

Anyways, here's the male:


----------



## LolaQuigs

litelboyblu said:


> I REALLY like this guy, he's going to marble but I wonder if the blue will bleed into the yellow. In still debating on what my next spawn should look like, whether it should be a white ct spawn, or a bicolor yellow fin blue body halfmoon spawn... Hmmm, any suggestions!?
> 
> Anyways, here's the male:


He caught my attention too. Gorgeous! I've been really drawn to the blue and yellow bicolors lately.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Right????

Gah!! Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1426960114
Female mustard ...If I were ever to breed Magnus (though I wouldn't as he has several physical flaws) I'd want him to wrap her.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Sooo... my BF hinted that I might be getting a second tank for my birthday!!!! 
I've REALLY been diggin on the yellows lately, but a few I really like, I think. (I might not be able to order any of these before the auction expires... BUT, I would still really like opinions!

This guy has really amazing coloring, but there's something off about his body and I can't tell if it's just the angle of the photo or if he really kinda does look like a midget...

This guy is gorgeous, but I can't tell if he looks super skinny and petite because his fins are so big or if he is, and I'd be worried about how dark he'd get with color changes eventually...

I don't know what it is about this guy... but there is something super appealing about him even tho he's WAY OFF from the coloration I usually tend to like.

And this is the guy I've been want-lusting over for over a week... It's over in 17 hours but he was already up for auction before so I'm hoping if the auction ends, he'll come back up again.

Opinions??


----------



## Elleth

FinnDublynn said:


> Sooo... my BF hinted that I might be getting a second tank for my birthday!!!!
> I've REALLY been diggin on the yellows lately, but a few I really like, I think. (I might not be able to order any of these before the auction expires... BUT, I would still really like opinions!
> 
> This guy has really amazing coloring, but there's something off about his body and I can't tell if it's just the angle of the photo or if he really kinda does look like a midget...
> 
> This guy is gorgeous, but I can't tell if he looks super skinny and petite because his fins are so big or if he is, and I'd be worried about how dark he'd get with color changes eventually...
> 
> I don't know what it is about this guy... but there is something super appealing about him even tho he's WAY OFF from the coloration I usually tend to like.
> 
> And this is the guy I've been want-lusting over for over a week... It's over in 17 hours but he was already up for auction before so I'm hoping if the auction ends, he'll come back up again.
> 
> Opinions??


I personally like the looks of the 3rd and 4th fishes you posted. I can't tell if it's the angle of the camera or not, but the first one looks to me to have a short body. And the second looks to have a bit much fins for its body, I'd be worried about them weighing him down too much, especially since he's only 3.5 months old. I admit I don't have a lot of experience in bettas, but those are my thoughts after looking at them.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Elleth said:


> I personally like the looks of the 3rd and 4th fishes you posted. I can't tell if it's the angle of the camera or not, but the first one looks to me to have a short body. And the second looks to have a bit much fins for its body, I'd be worried about them weighing him down too much, especially since he's only 3.5 months old. I admit I don't have a lot of experience in bettas, but those are my thoughts after looking at them.



I agree with both your statements. I was worried about the stout body of the first and the ultra petite body vs fin of the second one. The third has some stunning coloration but there is something SUPER appealing about him (tho I'd be worried that I'd eventually lose my fascination with his color, and regret not getting one with something more "my style" even tho I'm sure I'd fall in love with his personality)

And the 4th one is just, amazing. I love him dearly already. Something in his face screams "I'm yours" but I'm afraid I'll lose out on him because of the time frame.


----------



## Elleth

FinnDublynn said:


> I agree with both your statements. I was worried about the stout body of the first and the ultra petite body vs fin of the second one. The third has some stunning coloration but there is something SUPER appealing about him (tho I'd be worried that I'd eventually lose my fascination with his color, and regret not getting one with something more "my style" even tho I'm sure I'd fall in love with his personality)
> 
> And the 4th one is just, amazing. I love him dearly already. Something in his face screams "I'm yours" but I'm afraid I'll lose out on him because of the time frame.


I'm willing to bet that the third one will marble, I don't think he'll stay that exact color/pattern. Perhaps if the fourth isn't bought, you could PM the seller and let them know you're interested so they don't cull it, if that's it's second time being auctioned? Maybe they'd even just let you buy it outright. Good luck choosing your new guy! I had such a hard time when I picked mine off Aquabid, lol. (He's the guy in my profile picture). You'll have to let us know what fish you end up choosing.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Elleth said:


> I'm willing to bet that the third one will marble, I don't think he'll stay that exact color/pattern. Perhaps if the fourth isn't bought, you could PM the seller and let them know you're interested so they don't cull it, if that's it's second time being auctioned? Maybe they'd even just let you buy it outright. Good luck choosing your new guy! I had such a hard time when I picked mine off Aquabid, lol. (He's the guy in my profile picture). You'll have to let us know what fish you end up choosing.


I thought about emailing him and letting him know I love him, but my time frame is a little off of the affordability... ask if he'd wait a little. I guessmy bf is "Going to talk to the easter bunny" about the tank I want.. I bet I could buy the fish now, pay the transhipper on the first, and then if he doesn't get me the tank, I'll get it lol. I dunno. I hate spending money I don't technically have tho


----------



## Elleth

FinnDublynn said:


> I thought about emailing him and letting him know I love him, but my time frame is a little off of the affordability... ask if he'd wait a little. I guessmy bf is "Going to talk to the easter bunny" about the tank I want.. I bet I could buy the fish now, pay the transhipper on the first, and then if he doesn't get me the tank, I'll get it lol. I dunno. I hate spending money I don't technically have tho


I totally get what you mean. I did just that thing getting Arausio from Aquabid. We had a betta budget, but he was well over what our budget was, especially counting shipping and all. So, I don't have spending money till June, lol. Then I'm going to start saving for another betta. XD 

I guess one of the nicest things about Aquabid is that if you miss one, there'll be another you love at some point before too long.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Very true. There have been several now that I've "want-lusted" after... He's just the most recent one. He's also the first to LITERALLY take my breath away. But, Everything happens for a reason and if I don't get him, it just means it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

FinnDublynn said:


> Sooo... my BF hinted that I might be getting a second tank for my birthday!!!!
> I've REALLY been diggin on the yellows lately, but a few I really like, I think. (I might not be able to order any of these before the auction expires... BUT, I would still really like opinions!
> 
> This guy has really amazing coloring, but there's something off about his body and I can't tell if it's just the angle of the photo or if he really kinda does look like a midget...


I looked at seriously buying him recently, my husband even said he liked it, but I decided aginst him as he has the dragon scales growing over his eyes, he'll end up partial or eventually fully blind. I already have a boy like that (blindnes), Xerxes, I don't need another. The scales will cause depth perception making feeding a bit more difficult/slow. If he goes fully blind you have to train them a new way to find food (by vibration/sound instead of sight most likely).
Another thing to note is the seller only shows one side of the fish.. you have to wonder whats wrong on the other side that they are hiding? bad eye? messed up pectoral? deformed scales?

#2 no opinion on, #3 will definitely not stay like that, I'd suspect by the time you got him he's marbled enough you go "wtf tats not what I bought!", #4 may get more pineapple-y (black more pronounced). But if you want one that will end before you confirm you have a tank contact the seller and ask WHEN they ship these fish (it may be 1-4 weeks after sale ends) or ask if they will put the same fish up for auction again. Remember many don't speak English too well so keep sentences short and sweet.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Aqua Aurora said:


> I looked at seriously buying him recently, my husband even said he liked it, but I decided aginst him as he has the dragon scales growing over his eyes, he'll end up partial or eventually fully blind. I already have a boy like that (blindnes), Xerxes, I don't need another. The scales will cause depth perception making feeding a bit more difficult/slow. If he goes fully blind you have to train them a new way to find food (by vibration/sound instead of sight most likely).
> Another thing to note is the seller only shows one side of the fish.. you have to wonder whats wrong on the other side that they are hiding? bad eye? messed up pectoral? deformed scales?
> 
> #2 no opinion on, #3 will definitely not stay like that, I'd suspect by the time you got him he's marbled enough you go "wtf tats not what I bought!", #4 may get more pineapple-y (black more pronounced). But if you want one that will end before you confirm you have a tank contact the seller and ask WHEN they ship these fish (it may be 1-4 weeks after sale ends) or ask if they will put the same fish up for auction again. Remember many don't speak English too well so keep sentences short and sweet.



Yeah, def figured #3 would change, a lot, but he's still quite striking. 
I hadn't even noticed the scales going over #1's eyes, I was too interested in the state of his body and whether or not it was a camera angle or not. I could deal wil blindness, I'd just have to make sure everything in his tank is extra safe... 
And I'm actually counting on #4 getting a little more black... I think it'd wind up being beautiful. He's such a lovely shade of pale yellow the black only makes him stand out more... I DEF think I'm going to E-mail the seller, thank you for the advice... Between you two, I feel confident e-mailing them, and I'll keep my wording simple, short, and sweet!

Thanks you two!! Lots of good information and I appreciate the opinions!


----------



## Fenghuang

This boy's fins are so wonky, but...

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1427222986


----------



## Fenghuang

Another picture. That dorsal.


----------



## Bailmint

Haha that reminded me of an intense mohawk xD.


----------



## Axeria

Jeeez, that looks bizarre!! xD


----------



## Fenghuang

Bailmint said:


> Haha that reminded me of an intense mohawk xD.


My thoughts exactly. 

He actually a lot less expensive compared to some of Aquastar's other fish. But he probably won't make much more than a very nice pet. The "rosetailing" is pretty evident, although does not seem to be x-factor.


----------



## Fenghuang

Holy moly, look at the fins on this guy!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1427222995


----------



## Axeria

wow, thats abit much isnt it?  

Love how he almost have a tight cheeta pattern on his head tho ^_^


----------



## FishyFishy89

Fenghuang said:


> Holy moly, look at the fins on this guy!
> 
> AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettashm1427222995 - B I G . A R M A G E D D O N # 8 8 6 6 - Ends: Tue Mar 24 2015 - 01:49:55 PM CDT


must be a bit difficult to swim O.O


----------



## Fenghuang

Yeah, I do think so too. I also worry about tail-biting.


This boy is cute.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1427126403


----------



## Greenapp1es

Fenghuang said:


> Holy moly, look at the fins on this guy!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1427222995


That guy is gorgeous....but yeah, I agree with everyone else. He's a fin-biter waiting to happen, at best.


----------



## Bailmint

I would still buy him.

I'm unsure about this theory but I'm thinking that if you kept him 'conditioned' for breeding as conditioning is trying to make the fish in their prime, he may be able to hold em up lol, just my two cents .


----------



## Fenghuang

You would need to keep up with flare training. Flare everyday. Keep those muscles in tip top condition, so to speak.


----------



## Bailmint

Haha well I have many males so that wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Canis

Fenghuang said:


> Holy moly, look at the fins on this guy!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1427222995



That is the most beautiful thing I have ever seen in my life o-o I wish I had that much money!!!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I personally think that's on the point of being excessive. It's no wonder some long fin bettas bite their fins. It must eventually take a toll on their body dragging those fins through the water.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

I can't believe someone actually bid on that overpriced Betta.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

The starting price was apparently $80


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1427012990 *hoping*


----------



## Greenapp1es

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1427012990 *hoping*


Those lips!


----------



## FinnDublynn

HUH....

The more you people post Koi's on here the more they're growing on me. I'm not the biggest fan to begin with (oddly enough, cause I used to have a huge 80Gallon Koi tank many years ago lol)

But Man... THIS GUY... he's quite stunning. I'd be interested in how his colors progress.


----------



## Tress

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1427012990 *hoping*


Hope you get him, that's a lovely boy from Chard  The lipstick is cute, I hope he keeps it lol


----------



## FinnDublynn

Oh, My....

He's Sensational......

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Handsome-Go...336?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fd3a75f8


----------



## FinnDublynn

He has a brother too. I want both...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-G...746?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fd3b0432


----------



## LolaQuigs

LolaQuigs said:


> Need a little help from people much more knowledgeable than myself!
> 
> What do you guys think of this fellow? I will not be breeding; he would just be a pet, so I'm not interested in perfect conformation or anything. But does he look sound enough to be healthy? Does he look like he might marble, or do you think his color(s) will pretty much stay as they are?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Halfmoon-Co...513?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a2971601
> 
> I think he is so pretty, but I'm not sure I could justify that shipping price anyway.



Well, I ordered him! He's shipping Monday;.I'm really excited and nervous!


----------



## Greenapp1es

Congratulations! He's beautiful!


----------



## FinnDublynn

I'm highly considering this boy, but I'm waiting on a few more pictures from the seller, if possible...

Any opinions???


----------



## summersea

Okay Aquabidders...I have my first 2 AB fish coming in this week. They should arrive on Wednesday (since I paid express) and my plan is to take them to school, where their permanent tanks are located, on Thursday.

My issue is what to do with them in between when I get them and when I take them to work. Should I just float them in heated water to keep them warm? Should I bring some tap water from work, add prime, and add a bit of fresh water to their bags? Move them to cups and add the whole freshwater bit?

I appreciate any and all suggestions! I'm so nervous with this being my first imported fish. I appreciate all help!


----------



## lilnaugrim

summersea said:


> Okay Aquabidders...I have my first 2 AB fish coming in this week. They should arrive on Wednesday (since I paid express) and my plan is to take them to school, where their permanent tanks are located, on Thursday.
> 
> My issue is what to do with them in between when I get them and when I take them to work. Should I just float them in heated water to keep them warm? Should I bring some tap water from work, add prime, and add a bit of fresh water to their bags? Move them to cups and add the whole freshwater bit?
> 
> I appreciate any and all suggestions! I'm so nervous with this being my first imported fish. I appreciate all help!


If I'm going to transport fish the next day, I usually just leave them in their bags and float them in another tank to keep them warm till the next day. If you're worried about water quality, then you can do a Drip Acclimation and do a water change for them, they'll be okay if they acclimate to your home water and then acclimate to school water the next day, it won't be so stressful on them.

I also use old PetCo or PetSmart cups (PetSmart cups tend to work better for this) and put them in that to acclimate to the tank water at home and let them float over night, if the cup wants to move while floating, I take a twisty tie and hook it over the edge of the cup (or in the circle hole if the cap is on to prevent jumping) and then over the edge of the tank to keep them there. Then bring to wherever the next day


----------



## MissMicki

I want to order a Betta off of Aquabid so bad.


----------



## LolaQuigs

Greenapp1es said:


> Congratulations! He's beautiful!



Thanks! I can't wait for him to arrive!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

lilnaugrim said:


> If I'm going to transport fish the next day, I usually just leave them in their bags and float them in another tank to keep them warm till the next day. If you're worried about water quality, then you can do a Drip Acclimation and do a water change for them, they'll be okay if they acclimate to your home water and then acclimate to school water the next day, it won't be so stressful on them.
> 
> I also use old PetCo or PetSmart cups (PetSmart cups tend to work better for this) and put them in that to acclimate to the tank water at home and let them float over night, if the cup wants to move while floating, I take a twisty tie and hook it over the edge of the cup (or in the circle hole if the cap is on to prevent jumping) and then over the edge of the tank to keep them there. Then bring to wherever the next day


+1 this advice! I'd also add keep the tank light off if you float them in a home tank, and keep the work tank light off for at least a few hours when first put in there. I think this reduces stress on the fish and has worked well for me with every new fish I've gotten over the years. If yoost them in a home tank that houses another betta make sure that lid is very secure! And possiy 'hide the cup a bit in some plants or flavored decor to reduce visibility of the two bettas to each other. If the tank has non. Betta fish (as long as it's not something big and smart like an Oscar that could force the cup open) there should be no worries.


----------



## summersea

Thanks for the advise! I have a hospital tank I can set up with a heater to float them in, may even find a way to block their view of each other to help minimize stress. I'll then take them to work, switch them to cups, and drip acclimate them to their new tanks.

Hopefully everyone arrives safely!! This stress of waiting is a killer!!


----------



## MissMicki

So um look at this pure white CT. I am in love. 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1427465391


----------



## BettaBoy51

MissMicki said:


> So um look at this pure white CT. I am in love.
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1427465391


hes not to expensive either


----------



## MissMicki

BettaBoy51 said:


> hes not to expensive either


Right? I just don't have enough at the moment for another. Maybe in the near future I will. But right now I think two is good and plenty. Except it is so hard when you also find your other dream fish as well. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1427285414


----------



## MissMicki

*For The Koi Lovers*

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1427295607


Edit: (And Brothers)
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1427295612
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1427295623
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1427295627
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1427295971
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1427295980
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1427295990
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1427295997


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Dem eyes &#55357;&#56384;


----------



## MissMicki

Right? I am so inlove.


----------



## TerriGtoo

Hail0788 said:


> I wish I could say the same. I messaged him over a week ago and yet to hear back from him. I want to pay him the right amount so I can get my FM shipped. Whatever happened to Jennifer?


 
Jennifer Vivieros lost her exporter well over a year ago. I loved her services. She was efficient and right on top of communication. Many is the time I would email her at 2am (i am a nightowl) and there she'd be emailing me back almost immediately. She'd be sorting through the betta shipment at that time of the morning and getting the bettas in the shipment into fresh water before sending them to their new homes.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Check the Veiltail selection on AB! They have a beautiful variety but most are females!


----------



## Tress

;-; this boy looks so much like my Shreddy did..








So pretty <3








I love her soft yellow fins.


----------



## Fenghuang

Tress said:


> ;-; this boy looks so much like my Shreddy did..


Like my Phoenix too... Cleaner butterfly pattern, but almost a dead ringer otherwise. Wish he was listed when I imported my fish.


----------



## MissMicki

fenghuang said:


> like my phoenix too... Cleaner butterfly pattern, but almost a dead ringer otherwise. Wish he was listed when i imported my fish.


ahhh your fish is so gorgeous! I am jealous!


----------



## Fenghuang

MissMicki said:


> ahhh your fish is so gorgeous! I am jealous!


Thank you. He had what looked like severe SBD in the Petsmart store and was completely clamped and faded out. Lucky me I guess, no one else predicted that he would be a real beauty.


----------



## MissMicki

Fenghuang said:


> Thank you. He had what looked like severe SBD in the Petsmart store and was completely clamped and faded out. Lucky me I guess, no one else predicted that he would be a real beauty.


Awe! I am so glad someone got him that cared.


----------



## Strawberry12

Fenghuang said:


> Another picture. That dorsal.




He looks like a greaser!


----------



## Bailmint

Turns out someone in my chapter of the IBC bought the really heavily finned leopard male earlier


----------



## summersea

Sooo my fish were supposed to arrive to Jesse yesterday and since I paid express shipping, should have been shipped today. Should I be worried that I haven't heard anything? Anyone use Jesse before? Not sure if he is just slow on communication or something went wrong....

Of course I could just be overly anxious aND it's no bid deal lol


----------



## BettaBoy51

i use jessie and he ships the day after he gets them. sometimes if he has alot 2 days after. he normally replies at night atleast he did with me. sometimes hes slow on communication but not normally.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Bailmint said:


> Turns out someone in my chapter of the IBC bought the really heavily finned leopard male earlier


I don't understand, how does the IBC site work, I mah need to make a membership on there myself, are there classes/divisions for different breeders? Is what I'm trying to say.


----------



## summersea

Betta boy - did he email you tacking info or did you have to contact him for it?


----------



## BettaBoy51

he emailed it a day and a half after they got to him.


----------



## summersea

Hmm they should have gotten there yesterday so maybe I am just jumping the gun. Hopefully he will email me tonight


----------



## copperfish

patience, it's not easy but that's the way shippers work


----------



## Sadist

MissMicki said:


> So um look at this pure white CT. I am in love.
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1427465391


I saw him, too! I have to just lurk on aquabid since I have no more room for tanks. I love to look at those gorgeous crowntails!


----------



## MissMicki

Sadist said:


> I saw him, too! I have to just lurk on aquabid since I have no more room for tanks. I love to look at those gorgeous crowntails!


Right. Haha. I hate not having space


----------



## LittleBettaFish

My kind of betta. Fond as I am of my Betta splendens boy, I wish I had a wild splendens complex male in his tank instead. Unfortunately, the import and shipping fees would likely cost more than the fish itself.


----------



## summersea

Well I'm bummed. Emailed Jesse and turns out the fish didn't ship yesterday because USPS was having technical issues and he couldn't print labels. They should ship today but I had everything planned and ready for them to arrive today. I was even able to get off early to take care of them. I won't be able to do that tomorrow. Ugh


Okay, done venting. Back to worrying until they get here....


----------



## jarabas

*Transhipping*

Jesse did a good job with my 2. the temps were sub zero so he put extra insulation and heat pack and had the post office hold my package inside rather than delivery to my frigid porch. I really appreciated his thoughtfulness.
He communicated really thoroughly too--just waiting until he had all the info to email me. I hope this reassures you and that your new babies arrive safe and sound!


----------



## Nyri

My fish should all be here today! I'm nervous because I haven't actually seen pictures of two of them... I got them cheaper because they weren't up on aquabid, just similar to one that was on there. Hoping for the best with them...


----------



## summersea

I heard back from Jesse and my two should ship today! Hoping they come in tomorrow but it may take until Fri. A week in a bag is a long time. Hoping everyone is okay when I open the box.


----------



## jarabas

*Transhipping*

My guys looked a bit pale when I opened the box, but after they acclimated to their new tanks they colored right up, explored, ate a ton and settled right in. 
They've been really healthy and active with great appetites and really friendly and curious. They're bigger and brighter and stronger looking than the cupped bettas at Petco.
Good luck!


----------



## JHatchett

My boy should be here tomorrow. Tracking indicates that thr package made it to my post office.


----------



## LolaQuigs

Nyri said:


> My fish should all be here today! I'm nervous because I haven't actually seen pictures of two of them... I got them cheaper because they weren't up on aquabid, just similar to one that was on there. Hoping for the best with them...


I'm also expecting an arrival today! Last USPS tracking update I got this morning was that he was at my local post office and had been sorted. I'm so anxious, I don't know how I'll make it through the work day!


----------



## Bailmint

*Picturesssssss*


----------



## MissMicki

All of you ordering bettas off of AquaBid and I can't yet. Sad day.


----------



## Fenghuang

Opinions on this girl? I always wanted a Basement Bettas fish. But I don't know if I would really breed this one... 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1427860023


----------



## Bailmint

Basement Betta is wonderful! Her and Indjo are helping me with my first spawn step by step, you should totally get a fish from her.


----------



## Nyri

I guess it was my turn for some bad luck. 

The tracking says the package was delivered, but it is not here, not in the front office, not in the mail box. I'm freaking out. I hate calling people, but I've been calling around since they were supposedly delivered to try to find out where they are


----------



## copperfish

I hate waiting. I have betta on the way myself and trying to discuss with others what can be done here -

Betta from Thailand ... Transhipper ... USPS ... You?


----------



## Bailmint

Oh no...that must be a serious nightmare. *Why* this package out of all packages??

Are you sure the address you gave was correct? Sometimes if someone's not home they mayyyy be holding it in a section of the post office, that's what happened to my last shipment. They usually leave a note on the door or in the mailbox. Can you PM me the tracking number? I could help you find out what's wrong by looking at it, I've had a fair share of trouble with fish delivery.


----------



## Fenghuang

Oh, no! I am so sorry, Nyri. Do you have another door? Could they have left the package at the back door or something for some weird reason?


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Or it could be delivered to the wrong address. I had that with some aquarium plants. Package was listed as delivered online, but I'd been home all day and it wasn't there.

Thankfully, it got delivered to a nearby address and the man showed up on my doorstep with it.


----------



## Nyri

The address on my shipping confirmation email is exactly right, and I've been to the office here and the actual post office, and nothing. It says they were delivered to parcel box, which my apartment doesn't have anything like that, all of the packages are delivered to the office. Jake was supposed to get a package today, too and it says it was delivered to the office, but it's not there either. I'm freaking out that someone who likes to swallow live fish for show will end up with them, or that they're overheating in some other apartment's package box thing


----------



## Bailmint

Calm down a little bit, I know you're freaking out, I did too. There must be something wrong with the mail if you're not the only one there who hasn't gotten anything. Have they checked outside? Do you know where USPS normally delivers them for your apartment? Maybe they delivered them in another area of the apartment...I wish I was there I'd be looking vigorously. You may have answered this already but did you check with your local post office?


----------



## LolaQuigs

Oh no! I hope you locate him soon!


----------



## Nyri

Bailmint said:


> Calm down a little bit, I know you're freaking out, I did too. There must be something wrong with the mail if you're not the only one there who hasn't gotten anything. Have they checked outside? Do you know where USPS normally delivers them for your apartment? Maybe they delivered them in another area of the apartment...I wish I was there I'd be looking vigorously. You may have answered this already but did you check with your local post office?


Yeah, I've called and been to the post office. Just got a call from them again saying it's definitely in the office here... the office said it's definitely not here, but I'm about to go bother them again. 

They never deliver packages outside here, only to the office, and usually there's a package slip in the mail box if we get one. There wasn't one, but I've already been in the office twice and called them once, too... the complex itself is gated, so the USPS doesn't have access to anywhere except for the main office and the mailboxes...


----------



## copperfish

Sure would be handy if they put a gps tracking chip in those boxes. we need an app for that!


----------



## BlueInkFish

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1427592190

I would love to start a line of VT EEs!!!!


----------



## Bailmint

That's something I've never seen before...stunning. I just wanna start a pure white line, preferably HMPKs.


----------



## Fenghuang

litelboyblu said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1427592190
> 
> I would love to start a line of VT EEs!!!!


He is actually a delta. But still a nice fish.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Right? But it doesn't seem he's a full EE, but if bred with another he'll defeniatley make more EEs


----------



## Bailmint

Seems more like a delta veiltail cross to me, as you can definitely see the VT shining through him as well.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Fenghuang said:


> He is actually a delta. But still a nice fish.


Oh poop, I just checked the tail, line thingys, I can't believe I'm blanking out and forgetting what there called...?


----------



## Fenghuang

Rays haha.

Probably a mix of VT and DeT,


----------



## BlueInkFish

Grr, dang, I forget almost everything and I even forget a short word "Rays?" Haha, well, now I rememver! He's very beautiful though!


----------



## hrutan

I actually sent an email to the seller about that, they were quite polite and thanked me for the information.


----------



## Fenghuang

Loving this guy... And I already have my melano male. Bleh.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1427589803


----------



## BlueInkFish

Woah! That white stripe on his gill is gorgeous!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Nyri said:


> Yeah, I've called and been to the post office. Just got a call from them again saying it's definitely in the office here... the office said it's definitely not here, but I'm about to go bother them again.
> 
> They never deliver packages outside here, only to the office, and usually there's a package slip in the mail box if we get one. There wasn't one, but I've already been in the office twice and called them once, too... the complex itself is gated, so the USPS doesn't have access to anywhere except for the main office and the mailboxes...


The minute you open the bag add one drop of Prime.


----------



## MissMicki

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1427450420

WHY DO YOU DO THIS TO ME?


----------



## MissMicki

I swear. I need him. 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1427462703


----------



## copperfish

Nice find. Did you bid? Someone is going to have a home for him soon!


----------



## Nyri

My package was found!!! All of the fish inside were alive, but I'm missing a fish, now... at least no one was dead!


----------



## BettaBoy51

what do you mean missing a fish?


----------



## Nyri

One fish that should have been in the package was not in there, so I'm contacting Linda first to make sure it even made it to her, and if not, the seller... either way, I'm not going to have it sent at this point... Can't justify postage again on just the one fish


----------



## Elleth

Nyri said:


> My package was found!!! All of the fish inside were alive, but I'm missing a fish, now... at least no one was dead!


Yay, I'm so happy you found your package and that the fish are well.


----------



## LolaQuigs

Nyri said:


> My package was found!!! All of the fish inside were alive, but I'm missing a fish, now... at least no one was dead!



Yay! Glad everyone is ok!





The guy I couldn't resist from ebay arrived yesterday! Here is his thread.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Woah, this guy is beautiful... But not worth $101 imo.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1427394739


----------



## BlueInkFish

OH MY GOSH!!!! CREATING A LINE OF BLUE BUTTERFLY VEILTAILS WOULD BE A DREAM!!!! Oh emm, geeee! I sound like a high school girl... But seriously, I just love the pattern, color, and the fish itself.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1427638306


----------



## Fenghuang

Blu... You should not have shown me that fish... (Okay I would have seen him eventually with how I stalk AB, but still...)


----------



## BlueInkFish

Fenghuang said:


> Blu... You should not have shown me that fish... (Okay I would have seen him eventually with how I stalk AB, but still...)


Haha, you were eventually going to find him! I would seriously love to start a line of blue butterfly veiltails though. I wonder, if he might marble?


----------



## Tress

I'm pretty sure he'll marble, just look at the patchiness from his belly up his side. Too bad, not that I don't like marbles, he would have been so lovely if he was going to stay solid.


----------



## Fenghuang

Yeah, no. Aquabid addiction is real.

Just look at how many plants I received in the mail today. My poor male looked really distressed that I was going to leave him with no room to swim. Had to throw three of the big plants into the dalmatian's tank even though I wasn't going to until I finished her treatment.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Hehe, I just love your fish Feng!

The addiction is real! Most of my betta's are all from aquabid... Not to mention that's where I'll be getting a new pair for breeding soon!


----------



## FinnDublynn

Oh, its not just the AquaBid addiction.. its straight up BETTA ADDICTION... and I'm totally addicted. lol


----------



## jarabas

*So glad to hear the mostly good news*



Nyri said:


> One fish that should have been in the package was not in there, so I'm contacting Linda first to make sure it even made it to her, and if not, the seller... either way, I'm not going to have it sent at this point... Can't justify postage again on just the one fish


Just curious--where did the package turn up?
Glad all are alive and mostly accounted for.


----------



## Bailmint

Late but congrats on finding your fish Nyri. Must have been very, very stressful.


----------



## Nyri

jarabas said:


> Just curious--where did the package turn up?
> Glad all are alive and mostly accounted for.


Turns out the new mail man handed the office manager at my apartment half of the packages, and while she was in the mail room putting them away he walked in with more and put them in a room that was empty and left without mentioning them. I'd already gone to the post office again this morning and had been by the apartment office to ask when the mail gets there so I could stalk the mail man, just a bit after that I got a call from the office saying my package was there. They were really apologetic for treating me like I was crazy when I asked them to make sure it wasn't there for the third time yesterday. I don't care since the fish are fine and so are the wedding rings that were in the other package. Still not sure why it says parcel locker on the delivery notice though. The other tracking number for the rings said it was handed to the front desk... But they were really in the same place


----------



## jarabas

It must have been coffee break time for the new mail carrier.
So hopefully now all goes well! Whew. I'm glad to know it's come round all right.


----------



## jarabas

Look at the color of this fish!
He appears to have a metalic head, lavendar head, cyan tail with a gold wash.
Unbelieveable.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/EH35-Thai-I...374?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa6133b3e


----------



## Axeria

Beautiful coloring! But is it me or does especially the caudal fin look abit wonky?


----------



## jarabas

I think so too--he doen't seem to be able to fully extend all the rays?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Looks like it's healing from fin-biting.


----------



## Axeria

^+1!

I was gonna suggest that but did not want to say anything just in case it was not xD


----------



## summersea

Both of my koi breeding pair arrived DOA!!!! 

I think I am swearing off aquabid. I don't have the money to replace the shipping of more fish. And I had already bought everything for breeding. Really upset right now....


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Axeria said:


> ^+1!
> 
> I was gonna suggest that but did not want to say anything just in case it was not xD


Great minds and all of that.


----------



## BlueInkFish

summersea said:


> Both of my koi breeding pair arrived DOA!!!!
> 
> I think I am swearing off aquabid. I don't have the money to replace the shipping of more fish. And I had already bought everything for breeding. Really upset right now....


Oh. I'm so sorry.


----------



## LolaQuigs

summersea said:


> Both of my koi breeding pair arrived DOA!!!!
> 
> I think I am swearing off aquabid. I don't have the money to replace the shipping of more fish. And I had already bought everything for breeding. Really upset right now....


I'm so sorry, how horrible.


----------



## summersea

What's worse is my students all knew the fish were coming and we had already picked out names. I had to tell them the news. So sad. Poor little fishies.

I think since they were packaged with their heat pack on Monday but delayed shipping until Wednesday, the heat pack just wasn't strong enough to last through the freezing temps last night.


----------



## BlueInkFish

I'm so sorry, I truly am! The poor children. I hope they and you feel better.


----------



## summersea

Thanks Blu!


----------



## jarabas

So sorry to hear about the fish AND your poor disappointed class.


----------



## Nyri

summersea said:


> Both of my koi breeding pair arrived DOA!!!!
> 
> I think I am swearing off aquabid. I don't have the money to replace the shipping of more fish. And I had already bought everything for breeding. Really upset right now....


I'm really sorry about that


----------



## Bailmint

summersea said:


> Both of my koi breeding pair arrived DOA!!!!
> 
> I think I am swearing off aquabid. I don't have the money to replace the shipping of more fish. And I had already bought everything for breeding. Really upset right now....


I'm so sorry! I had a similar experience today, I thought the filter had sucked up all of my fry.

Just remember that these things happen and there's never a guarantee on what will happen next in life. There will always be plenty of bettas in the world to choose from and breed. I'm sorry about what happened ;-; it must be really upsetting. This is probably too soon but there's nothing wrong with getting pet store fish , I got one male that was practically show quality from my Petco and bred him, have some fine fry. Hang in there, hope you feel better.


----------



## summersea

My students and I had our hearts set on Koi betta because they were so different than what is available in the US. I may just have to give up on that dream and pic something more readily available here instead.

Thank you to everyone for the kind words. It is much appreciated!


----------



## Fenghuang

summersea said:


> Both of my koi breeding pair arrived DOA!!!!
> 
> I think I am swearing off aquabid. I don't have the money to replace the shipping of more fish. And I had already bought everything for breeding. Really upset right now....


Oh, no! I am so sorry to hear that. That is very sad. :-( It won't help now, but I would totally give you one or two of my babies when I breed my kois.


----------



## summersea

That is a very sweet offer Feng! Though I don't know if my kiddos can hold on that long lol ;-)


----------



## MissMicki

Can I Please? Just gorgeous!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121600576213?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2648


----------



## Fenghuang

summersea said:


> That is a very sweet offer Feng! Though I don't know if my kiddos can hold on that long lol ;-)


Lol, you know me... Breeding my bettas is kind of a distance dream at the moment haha. Fingers crossed for the summer at this point, but the life of a college student is never certain.

But maybe you can find someone here who is selling some babies from a koi spawn? It must be really disappointing for them, but the kids may like the idea of watching a baby betta grow. Or depending on where you live... I _have_ seen some people here find kois at their LFS.


----------



## summersea

I know what you mean, my breeding was a dream too and was aimed for summer 

I've seen people find koi's too but none near me. Poopy lol

I'll figure something out. May need to sell more plant clippings and wait on planting the 38g grow out tank I bought for this spawn....its a thought anyway.


----------



## Fenghuang

Well, I'll know who to tell if I find anything cool. ;-) We poor future breeders need to look out for one another lol.


I am suppose to be working on a paper due at midnight, but once again, I am checking out fish I need to not get on Aquabid.


----------



## Bailmint

Sometime in the summer I should be doing koi, gotta get this spawn out of the way first, I could send you some if I do .


----------



## summersea

I appreciate the thought bailmint but I will need something sooner. Will have to do the spawn myself during the summer too so will need fish before that

Feng - I feel your pain. I am supposed to be doing lesson plans and grading but...yea...lol


----------



## Fenghuang

There is something about this guy...

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1428076052


----------



## jarabas

*breeding for koi bettas*



Bailmint said:


> Sometime in the summer I should be doing koi, gotta get this spawn out of the way first, I could send you some if I do .


I love Koi bettas. How do you breed for them? Will koi x koi yield koi?


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Wowwww ( ps if this shows up weird I'm new and still figuring out this forum )


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

You guys got me addicted to aquabid! He hehe thank you.....


----------



## Bailmint

jarabas said:


> I love Koi bettas. How do you breed for them? Will koi x koi yield koi?


Yep! Check around the spawn logs and you'll see that all of the koi spawns are koixkoi .


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Yeahhhhh I don't know how to post pics from aquabid here on my kindle... THAT sucks. I almost bought a super pretty white crowntail, but I stayed strong! ... ugh


----------



## PurpleJay

THATDragonLovesBettas said:


> Yeahhhhh I don't know how to post pics from aquabid here on my kindle... THAT sucks. I almost bought a super pretty white crowntail, but I stayed strong! ... ugh



RESIST MY FRIEND. RESIST.



5 mins later

(sits in corner and cries over not being able to get a beautiful yellow butterfly on Aquabid)


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Pats back
It's ok friend, I feel ya


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

I am trying to resist the urge to go back on aquabid RIGHT NOW


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

OHHH NOOOO
I went back on and there is this SUPER dark black double tail
My dream...
Ghhhlpphhgogahh


----------



## FinnDublynn

HEY! I need a transshipper to get my fish from Canada. I e-mailed Jesse in Florida, but I heard nothing back from him. I know they just got a shipment in so i gave him a week. I just e-mailed Koo Yang, as well, and I'm waiting on hearing back from him. About a month ago I had e-mailed both Linda and Julie with questions about the shipping rates, but never heard from either of them.

It's hard for me to make phone calls because I'm several hours behind most the transshippers, being in alaska, So i really would rather E-mail (or text)

If I don't hear back from Koo in a few days, who would be best to text for a response?


----------



## Elleth

I'm pretty sure this guy is related to my Arausio. Same breeder, and I see similarities. Very tempting, I love my Arausio's temperment and everything about him... *Resists* I don't care for the slope of this guy's back. Seems too pronounced to me.


----------



## Bailmint

He's so pretty! Anal fin is a bit long, ventrals a bit short, and the dorsal could be fuller but he's still a gorgeous marble butterfly. Marble butterfly halfmoons are my favorite .


----------



## Elleth

Bailmint said:


> He's so pretty! Anal fin is a bit long, ventrals a bit short, and the dorsal could be fuller but he's still a gorgeous marble butterfly. Marble butterfly halfmoons are my favorite .


Lol ikr? Arausio has those flaws too, but since he's just a pet it doesn't matter. And his temperament more than makes up for it. I wonder if this guy has a similar temperament. I am planning on getting two more bettas, just wasn't planning on purchasing from Thailand for these two, since it's so expensive for shipping.


----------



## Bailmint

*I encourage you to get him*


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Another nice wild male.


----------



## Elleth

Bailmint said:


> *I encourage you to get him*


XD I showed my husband the fish, and he's like, "Do you want him?" *Double-checks when auction ends* Hmm, plenty of time to think on it overnight. Tempting, tempting...


----------



## Elleth

*Sends breeder a PM with a few questions* I think I want the fish. >.<


----------



## Greenapp1es

He is a little spoonheaded, but he is GORGEOUS nonetheless.

And....hey, so long as you're not looking to breed him, what's wrong with a less than perfect top line? ;-)


----------



## Bailmint

Agreed, I bought an AB fish with scoliosis but I keep him as a pet, I'm practicing finnage and form so I may be commenting on some of these AB fish y'all are posting .


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

What about this one?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

LittleBettaFish said:


> Another nice wild male.


I've really started liking the look of the wilds. However, I know I don't have the set-up they need...plus I'm at my tank limit.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

A pet peeve of mine is when people take terrible photos of their wilds, and then people see these and think all wilds are these dull, drab looking fish. They have their own kind of beauty.

Shame about being at your tank limit. I know the feeling well. I can fit in maybe three more tanks and then I am done.


----------



## Greenapp1es

Yeah - I'm kind of interested in wilds too.

I still technically have tank space, but after this week I'll have gotten as many little guys as I really should have (weather should finally cooperate for a couple of my guys to ship! (NOT AquaBid, from other forum members)). Something to think about later after I've gotten my life a little bit more in order, and I know what time I'll have available long-term.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I know nothing about Plakats but I think this boy is gorgeous:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251894372187?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Tress

There is something so alluring about the wild bettas. Maybe one day I'll be in a position to own such a beautiful animal


----------



## jarabas

I really like the wilds too. I keep going back to look at this wild copper fellow.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettas&1427914611

He just seems so curvaceous--like a greyhound (which I also love.)


----------



## jarabas

Look at this article about the IBC standard for the plakats.
Wow--it's like a diagram to build a yacht 

http://www.bettysplendens.com/development-of-a-new-betta-standard.html


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Ohhh, nice. Is it just me, or is he kinda reddish? Yeah, wilds seem pretty cool to me. Maybe someday I'll take on the little challenge of having one


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

.... wow. That's... um. COMPLICATED.


----------



## jarabas

THATDragonLovesBettas said:


> Ohhh, nice. Is it just me, or is he kinda reddish? Yeah, wilds seem pretty cool to me. Maybe someday I'll take on the little challenge of having one


I think he's kind of reddish too. There are a few other similar guys being offered by the same breeder, so maybe they are from the same spawn? 
One is even more reddish.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Nice. I don't think I've ever seen a red wild, then again, I don't look at them often (;


----------



## FishyFishy89

FinnDublynn said:


> HEY! I need a transshipper to get my fish from Canada. I e-mailed Jesse in Florida, but I heard nothing back from him. I know they just got a shipment in so i gave him a week. I just e-mailed Koo Yang, as well, and I'm waiting on hearing back from him. About a month ago I had e-mailed both Linda and Julie with questions about the shipping rates, but never heard from either of them.
> 
> It's hard for me to make phone calls because I'm several hours behind most the transshippers, being in alaska, So i really would rather E-mail (or text)
> 
> If I don't hear back from Koo in a few days, who would be best to text for a response?


Fish is in Canada but you're using Florida transhippers? Shouldn't you be using transhippers in Canada?


----------



## Elleth

FishyFishy89 said:


> Fish is in Canada but you're using Florida transhippers? Shouldn't you be using transhippers in Canada?


No, the transhipper needs to be in the US. Fish is in Canada, she's trying to get it to her in Alaska. Needs a transhipper so she can legally import it.


----------



## Elleth

This guy is also from the same breeder as my Arausio, and I'm really strongly considering him. Does he look like he has a bit of rosetail going on?


----------



## jarabas

What beautiful colors. Love his oveall presence and elegance.
It's hard for me to count the rays but I'm practicing!
I see in his caudal at those folds, 4 branching to 8 and branching again near the edge to 24? Is that what rose tail is? Lots of rays that make the folds? 
Please correct me someone?


----------



## Elleth

I'm not sure, I suck at figuring that out. >.< Hopefully someone knows, lol. I really want the little bugger, but I'm scared of getting a rosetail because of too heavy fins and all. He doesn't look too have any x factoring going on with his scales, though, so that's good. I'm hoping he's not a rosetail. Although even if he is, I might still get him anyway, because I think I'm falling in love with him. Lol!


----------



## Bailmint

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> What about this one?


I'm unsure if you mean them or me for critique but I'm going to do it.

Well for critique, again the anal fin is a bit long, but also the caudal is a bit short. What I'm saying is they should meet more, a little shorter and a little longer. The ventrals are good, the dorsal is great too but in my taste I prefer the fullest one possible. The picture is a little small-so I could be wrong, but the spine seems to be a little curved near the head area? It could just be the shading. Also the spikes on the anal are a little uneven.

But all in all, would make a great show fish, just a little flaws here and there that could easily be worked on. His color goes from the body to the fins as well, which is desired by some too.


----------



## FinnDublynn

FishyFishy89 said:


> Fish is in Canada but you're using Florida transhippers? Shouldn't you be using transhippers in Canada?


Yes, I need a US transshipper since I'm in the US to get it to me. Ideally, I would have liked to use Linda or Koo, since they're the closest to Canada and therefor the closest to me, But I emailed Linda a month ago asking what the cost would be to ship a fish to Alaska, and still haven't heard back from her. (Same with Julie, for that matter) Which is why I tried Jesse, after hearing MANY good things about him, and the fact that he had a website I could see and felt comfortable with his way of doing things, but I never heard back from him either, even tho his prefered method of contact was E-mail and said they'd all be returned in a timely manner... 

Koo is my second choice since my little fish guy won't have to travel far from Canada to him, and even tho he's a further East than Julie or Linda, he's up more North than them, and either way shipping to Alaska is so very far. (It'll be Express shipping only, I'm willing to pay whatever it costs to ensure my fish gets to me in 48hrs or less)

The day I emailed Jesse, I know he had a shipment from Thailand in, so I DEF wasn't going to call any of the transhippers because I know all 4 must have a lot on their plate that day, So i'm not calling anyone until next week. 

I just want advice on who everyone feels would be the best to call, the best to take care of my little boy, and the best to work with, so When I call, I call the right person. I just want my little dude taken care of.


----------



## Fenghuang

Anyone else notice that the category name? "Halfmoom" Bettas?


----------



## Bailmint

Yeah I noticed lol I never commented.


----------



## Fenghuang

FinnDublynn said:


> Yes, I need a US transshipper since I'm in the US to get it to me. Ideally, I would have liked to use Linda or Koo, since they're the closest to Canada and therefor the closest to me, But I emailed Linda a month ago asking what the cost would be to ship a fish to Alaska, and still haven't heard back from her. (Same with Julie, for that matter) Which is why I tried Jesse, after hearing MANY good things about him, and the fact that he had a website I could see and felt comfortable with his way of doing things, but I never heard back from him either, even tho his prefered method of contact was E-mail and said they'd all be returned in a timely manner...
> 
> Koo is my second choice since my little fish guy won't have to travel far from Canada to him, and even tho he's a further East than Julie or Linda, he's up more North than them, and either way shipping to Alaska is so very far. (It'll be Express shipping only, I'm willing to pay whatever it costs to ensure my fish gets to me in 48hrs or less)
> 
> The day I emailed Jesse, I know he had a shipment from Thailand in, so I DEF wasn't going to call any of the transhippers because I know all 4 must have a lot on their plate that day, So i'm not calling anyone until next week.
> 
> I just want advice on who everyone feels would be the best to call, the best to take care of my little boy, and the best to work with, so When I call, I call the right person. I just want my little dude taken care of.


Imo, choosing the right transshipper for you has a lot to do with personal preference. Every single transshipper has their own way of doing things and have a loyal customer base for it. I would not pick a transshipper solely on location. Do not be afraid to ask questions transshipper you are considering questions and don't entrust your little guy to anyone until you are satisfy with the answers. 

Based on what I have heard and observed, communication seems to be a problem with a lot of transshippers. Email seems to be the best way of reaching most of them, but you have to keep at it and not get discouraged if you do not get a response right away. It doesn't matter if it is near a shipping day or not; it always seems to take a bit of time for them to get back to you. Best to shoot them an email earlier so you have more time to work things out.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Fenghuang said:


> Imo, choosing the right transshipper for you has a lot to do with personal preference. Every single transshipper has their own way of doing things and have a loyal customer base for it. I would not pick a transshipper solely on location. Do not be afraid to ask questions transshipper you are considering questions and don't entrust your little guy to anyone until you are satisfy with the answers.
> 
> Based on what I have heard and observed, communication seems to be a problem with a lot of transshippers. Email seems to be the best way of reaching most of them, but you have to keep at it and not get discouraged if you do not get a response right away. It doesn't matter if it is near a shipping day or not; it always seems to take a bit of time for them to get back to you. Best to shoot them an email earlier so you have more time to work things out.


Thank you. That's why I originally chose Jesse as my transshipper, I was like "eh, makes the longest trip but I like his website. makes me feel comfortable."

I did get a response from Koo, just now, but he sounds like he's not going to be my transshipper, since I don't think my boy is going to come in with a large shipment... But I'm waiting it out and seeing what's going to happen. I'll upgrade my passport and drive to Canada if I have to... its only a few hours drive from me!! Thooo... Depending on where she is in Canada it could take a 3 day drive to get to her on the other side of Canada lol


----------



## Fenghuang

FinnDublynn said:


> Thank you. That's why I originally chose Jesse as my transshipper, I was like "eh, makes the longest trip but I like his website. makes me feel comfortable."
> 
> I did get a response from Koo, just now, but he sounds like he's not going to be my transshipper, since I don't think my boy is going to come in with a large shipment... But I'm waiting it out and seeing what's going to happen. I'll upgrade my passport and drive to Canada if I have to... its only a few hours drive from me!! Thooo... Depending on where she is in Canada it could take a 3 day drive to get to her on the other side of Canada lol


I think there are a few members here use Jesse. I am sure they can provide you with an opinion that would hopefully put your mind at ease.

Lol, if you do make that trip, do you want to stop along the way and bring some Canadian bettas back to the US for me and ship them to me? 

It really sucks that it is easier to get fish from the other side of the country (or even from Thailand on the other side of the world) than from Canada despite their location in Canada being physically closer.


----------



## FinnDublynn

LOL... even if I did the drive, there's no promising that I'd even be allowed to bring them over the border unless I hide the **** outta them in my car and not say anything... and I am a TERRIBLE liar lol


----------



## Nyri

FinnDublynn said:


> LOL... even if I did the drive, there's no promising that I'd even be allowed to bring them over the border unless I hide the **** outta them in my car and not say anything... and I am a TERRIBLE liar lol


keep em in travel mugs


----------



## FinnDublynn

Hmmmmm.... that'd keep them warm too... lol


----------



## Nyri

I really know nothing, so don't take my word for it, but I've heard that taking ornamental fish across the border isn't too big of a deal. Like I said though, I know nothing... so definitely read up on it or talk to people who've actually done it instead of trusting what I said. 

I still think it would be a sight to have your cup holders full of travel mugs or maybe those foam iced tea cups like mcdonalds uses... that are actually full of fish


----------



## FinnDublynn

LOL.. if they try to open it, I'll be like NO!!!!... I've been driving for 24 hours... and I stopped in drivethrus..... for coffee.... but I never "stopped" to pee..... I really woudn't open that....


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Bailmint said:


> I'm unsure if you mean them or me for critique but I'm going to do it.
> 
> Well for critique, again the anal fin is a bit long, but also the caudal is a bit short. What I'm saying is they should meet more, a little shorter and a little longer. The ventrals are good, the dorsal is great too but in my taste I prefer the fullest one possible. The picture is a little small-so I could be wrong, but the spine seems to be a little curved near the head area? It could just be the shading. Also the spikes on the anal are a little uneven.
> 
> But all in all, would make a great show fish, just a little flaws here and there that could easily be worked on. His color goes from the body to the fins as well, which is desired by some too.


For both you and Elleth. 

I was thinking as the fish is so young the caudal might catch up. I've had that happen with several young Betta.


----------



## Bailmint

Yes me too, I bought a young halfmoon that eventually turned out as a Feathertail!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Elleth said:


> I'm not sure, I suck at figuring that out. >.< Hopefully someone knows, lol. I really want the little bugger, but I'm scared of getting a rosetail because of too heavy fins and all. He doesn't look too have any x factoring going on with his scales, though, so that's good. I'm hoping he's not a rosetail. Although even if he is, I might still get him anyway, because I think I'm falling in love with him. Lol!


What is the x factor again? I heard about it before but completely forgot.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Oh. I always assumed you should pick the transshipper that's closest to you.


----------



## Bailmint

X-Factor is when Rosetails end up branching out too much and they produce a short-tailed, sometimes discolored betta with spinal problems or scale problems-or even deeper problems. I have the most beautiful rosetail in the world [IMO] but he has scoliosis and scale smudging, as he himself is slightly x-factor but I love him just the same. He has a lot of trouble swimming though, takes him 10 strokes to move down about 1/2-1 inch in the water when trying to catch fallen food.


----------



## Elleth

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> For both you and Elleth.
> 
> I was thinking as the fish is so young the caudal might catch up. I've had that happen with several young Betta.


Oh! Totally missed that it was about the guy I posted. 

I'm willing to bet that his spine is curved near his head, Bailmint, I've been looking at so many of that breeder's fish that I've noticed it's a common flaw in their lines. 

I think I am going to get him, though, I adore his colors and the overall look of him, and I couldn't be more pleased with the other betta I have from them (my darling Arausio). Just waiting on a response to a question before auto buying. So excited about it, I hope they reply soon.


----------



## Bailmint

Great!  AB fish are always fun to buy.


----------



## Elleth

Speak of the devil, I went to check my email immediately after posting that, and they'd replied. So, since I already have the OK from my hubby, I bought him!  I'm so excited, been thinking about him and checking my email all day long. Now I get to choose a name. ^^

Also, your rosetail is adorable, Bailmint! Does he take much specialized care?


----------



## FinnDublynn

FishyFishy89 said:


> Oh. I always assumed you should pick the transshipper that's closest to you.



I could see that if the fish were coming from Thailand, but the distance from Canada to Florida and Florida to Alaska is still almost shorter than Thailand to the US lol.

Not quite. But close enough,


----------



## Bailmint

Well he doesn't require too much special care, just a little AQ salt here and there as his immune system is weak [I add a sprinkle every other week] and slower feedings.


----------



## Greenapp1es

My biggest concern with using a transhipper on the opposite end of the country would be weather related, actually. If you, in Alaska, were to purchase from someone in Canda....and transhipped to Florida, your little guy could potentially be going from very cold weather, to very hot weather, back to very cold weather again. I'd be more concerned about the temperature shock of making that adjustment twice than anything else.


----------



## Elleth

Bailmint said:


> Well he doesn't require too much special care, just a little AQ salt here and there as his immune system is weak [I add a sprinkle every other week] and slower feedings.


Thanks!


----------



## FinnDublynn

Oh, WOW...

I'm still WAY more in love with my boy I'm going to get from Canada... 

But THIS BOY... my goodness.


----------



## Reccka

If we're on the subject of transhippers, anyone know what city Julie Tran actually ships from? I've seen three different locations listed for her(Fresno, San Jose, and Clovis) and don't know which one is correct. Just thinking about it since one of the locations given is close enough to me that I could just ask to go pickup. But this is planning way into the future. I'm not planning on buying an aquabid betta any time soon, so I didn't want to clog her email by asking, but I'd like to know for the future if anyone happens to know off the top of their head.


----------



## thendeathsaid

Love this girl


----------



## Hail0788

I very very upset! I used Jesse as my transshipper for my betta I won on Aquabid and he is by far the worst! First off he was hard to get in touch with, when I paid him he sent me an email saying I didn't and the I needed to pay him again and when he get my betta in he said I had two not one then when I asked him where my betta was he said I should have it. He sent it to the wrong address! I had to drive an hour away today to pick up a dead fish. And the sad thing is my new address was right on her bag. The water was so dirty I couldn't even tell that she was in there. Also there was no live fish on the box! Here are the photos that I just took.
















I will never ever use him as Transshipper again!!!!!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

He apparently used PayPal Click-N-Ship. If the Arnaudville address is on your PayPal account that's why the Betta went there. Not making excuses as he should have been paying attention.


----------



## BettaBoy51

i use jesse all the time and hes always been good. im sorry you had a bad experience with him. i would update you paypal address cause most sellers use click-n-ship because they dont have time to write the address do to shipping 100s of fish.


----------



## Bailmint

Does that say Jesus Fuentes...?


----------



## Hail0788

I told him more than once of my new address. I have 4 emails from myself to him with my new address.


----------



## Hail0788

Bailmint said:


> Does that say Jesus Fuentes...?


I think so


----------



## FinnDublynn

I was afraid of the temp change too, tho I did finally get a response from Koo, who is right close to the Canadian Border, near where she is, and then to me. HOWEVER.. It looks like since there is only ONE fish coming into the US, its not a commercial import, only a Hobbyist import, and she might be able to ship to me directly without the need for the import license/permit. We just have to declare to customs whats in the box. I'm calling the US Border and Customs now.


----------



## summersea

Well, my swearing off AB didn't last long...already find myself looking at more koi to replace the two that were DOA...

Though MN Betta Shop is receiving a shipment tonight that will go up for sale tomorrow (imported from Thailand). If Tony has any decent koi I'll probably go that route as they will have at least had a lay over with clean water before being shipped out to me.

Back to AB...

I saw this boy...he isn't the traditional red/black koi but something about him speaks to me...


----------



## FinnDublynn

Summer, he's quite the attractive fish!! I can see why he speaks to you.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

summersea said:


> Well, my swearing off AB didn't last long...already find myself looking at more koi to replace the two that were DOA...
> 
> Though MN Betta Shop is receiving a shipment tonight that will go up for sale tomorrow (imported from Thailand). If Tony has any decent koi I'll probably go that route as they will have at least had a lay over with clean water before being shipped out to me.
> 
> Back to AB...
> 
> I saw this boy...he isn't the traditional red/black koi but something about him speaks to me...


Oh wow! Look at the white on him.. are those dragon scales?


----------



## summersea

Looks like it though he also has white coloration bleeding into his fins. My fear is he would marble out on me and not keep the "koi" coloration...


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Yeah... guess that's always a risk though. :/ Least you can know they'll always be pretty!


----------



## FinnDublynn

I BOUGHT HIM!!!!!!!!

He'll be here in about 2 weeks! (as requested, so I'll be off work on "vacation" when he arrives)

I'M SO STINKIN' EXCITED!!!


----------



## Tress

He's gorgeous <3


----------



## FinnDublynn

Thank you! I fell in love with him the moment I saw him. I just spent $111usd on him.. he's my happy birthday to myself. lol

That's his cost PLUS the extra cost of 1 Day UPS from Canada to the US... BUT. It's my freaking birthday and I deserve it. (Well. The 15th is lol)


----------



## LolaQuigs

FinnDublynn said:


> I BOUGHT HIM!!!!!!!!
> 
> He'll be here in about 2 weeks! (as requested, so I'll be off work on "vacation" when he arrives)
> 
> I'M SO STINKIN' EXCITED!!!


Congratulations! I just love that color!


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

he is sooo WHITE aaand SHINY


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

OH MY GOSH! this one looks like he has mud on his face...


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

so cute!
by the way... i CANNOT AFFORD ANY OF THESE....
why do i chose to torture myself so....


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1428127812
huge pic
me AND my mom think this one is adorable. he's been up at LEAST 3 times, teasing us....


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1428238721
blood-looking-tips are super cool


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1428215370 HAVING DIFFICULTY BREATHING HERE


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Someone buy that last one before i do something bad
or die


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1428171605
oh oh ohhh


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

wow!


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

oh NO he's in the U.S. That makes the chance of me impulse buying him 50% higher


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

I've never seen that pale orange before... ~stares~


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

cuteness


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

i think this is a double tail in the super delta section


----------



## Aqua Aurora

THATDragonLovesBettas said:


> so cute!
> by the way... i CANNOT AFFORD ANY OF THESE....
> why do i chose to torture myself so....


not a ct fan but love orange betta... really want to get one (especially a female orange) but no place to put a 5th tank to get proper attention and not be stressed being too close to the others :/

and btw STOP LOOKING! Cover your eyes! You're going to end up with half a dozen packages at your door and nowhere to put them.. or a possibly mad parent for the surprise pet increase.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

you mean not letting them see each other for stress reasons? i let my bettas see each other and they seem happier that way. they usually stop obsessing over each other after a couple days or so. course, you can have your own opinion


----------



## Aqua Aurora

THATDragonLovesBettas said:


> you mean not letting them see each other for stress reasons? i let my bettas see each other and they seem happier that way. they usually stop obsessing over each other after a couple days or so. course, you can have your own opinion


Its partly that but *mostly *that I like to appreciate each tank individually (all are naturally planted tanks) and have a clutter of 5+ tanks together doesn't do it for me, I can't appreciate the scape and fish as much as individuals that way.. if that makes sense?


----------



## BettaBoy51

please stop double posting. if you want to post alot do it in one post. and if you forget something edit you post please.


----------



## Bailmint

I don't see any double posting.


----------



## BettaBoy51

11 posts? from what i know your not support to double post or post 11 times lol.


----------



## Bailmint

Okay, I do see it. Maybe a private message would have sufficed better?


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Some people define double posting as posting the exact some write up twice (double clicking "submit" button may cause this on some forums). Some see it as just posting several times (new posts) in short order with no interact from other posters.


----------



## BettaBoy51

i wanst trying to be mean i was just suggesting to put them all in one post might make it easyier


----------



## Bailmint

+1 to Aurora


----------



## FinnDublynn

LolaQuigs said:


> Congratulations! I just love that color!



Thanks!! His color combination is just OMG beautiful... I love the metallic of the blue and the shade of the yellow and how they compliment each other perfectly... I can't wait to see how he marbles out, too... I'll have to take 30 reference photos every day lol


----------



## LolaQuigs

I can't wait to see photos once he arrives and settles into his new home!


----------



## FinnDublynn

He's getting a beautiful 5.5 gallon tank, which will have the same shiny black sand that Finn has. Then Sully (that's gonna be the new boys name) gets a big hunk of driftwood, a ceramic tear drop oil burner thing that will be filled with plants, a ceramic traditional oil burner where the top will be planted, and where the "candle" is supposed to go will be his hiding place. (If the holes are too big in the front I'll have to figure out how to block them so he doesn't try to squeeze thru them) and then he's getting a big pile of dark green jasper stones with bubbles coming out of them. And then lots and lots and lots of live plants... I can't wait to finish setting up the tank and then for him to get in... *squeeee*


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Aqua Aurora said:


> Its partly that but *mostly *that I like to appreciate each tank individually (all are naturally planted tanks) and have a clutter of 5+ tanks together doesn't do it for me, I can't appreciate the scape and fish as much as individuals that way.. if that makes sense?


Yep, I get what you mean. That's actually a really cool way of thinking about it.;-)


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Sorry, I was just bored and posting cool bettas as I saw them. I looked back when I was doing it and it did seem a little weird to me. Your saying in the future I should just find a couple bettas and put them in the same post? I'm new here and want to contribute to this cool thread.


----------



## BettaBoy51

you can post as much as you want i just thought it might be better too post all the bettas in the same post to keep it more organized. and also Welcome To The Fourm!


----------



## Bailmint

Yes, that is true  BettaBoy does have a point about limits as well. Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Thanks guys! =D I'll do that from now on.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

PFFF BettaBoy, I just realized you have _31 bettas!_


----------



## Bailmint

Haha that's why his name is BettaBoy. Wish I had that many, I only have 10 bettas and a spawn ;-;.


----------



## BettaBoy51

i think i have 35 now ( new females and wild) just havent updated yet lol. water change nights a pain..... but my SB HMPK pair im gonna spawn when i come back they are at 2weeks of conditoning and both seem interested (proven pair (yes) last 3 spawns the dad ate the eggs) so keep an eye out. (if anyones interested here the dad hes from aquabid and the only good picture i could get of he him was pooping lol) his anal fin is still recovering from jumping a divider and got in to a fight with my Red HMPK male.


----------



## Bailmint

Bit of a spoonhead but he's gorgeous  Is he related to the guy in your profile picture?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, you can actually edit your post any time in the 20 minutes following. So if you happen to find another Betta, you can just edit the post instead to make it easier for others to see.

Also, you can multiple quote by using the MQ button at the bottom right of their post, if you want to say...quote three people and reply to them all at the same time, you'd press the MQ button for the first two and then the QUOTE button for the last one and it will bring up a reply window where you can reply to them all at the same time; it's just nice and convenient and then you won't be double posting ^_^


----------



## BettaBoy51

no same breeder tho (guy in my avatar is HM) he looked a little spooned in the picture but that was 4 months ago andhe seems to have a better topline now but the female has a perfect topline. this was her as soon as i put her in her tank after she came from shipping lol she whent from pure black to clear as soon as i took her out lol but shes black again.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Bailmint said:


> Haha that's why his name is BettaBoy. Wish I had that many, I only have 10 bettas and a spawn ;-;.


Hey!your lucky! I only have four, very soon it will be 5. Of course, I have lots of plans...;-)


BettaBoy51 said:


> i think i have 35 now ( new females and wild) just havent updated yet lol. water change nights a pain..... but my SB HMPK pair im gonna spawn when i come back they are at 2weeks of conditoning and both seem interested (proven pair (yes) last 3 spawns the dad ate the eggs) so keep an eye out. (if anyones interested here the dad hes from aquabid and the only good picture i could get of he him was pooping lol) his anal fin is still recovering from jumping a divider and got in to a fight with my Red HMPK male.


Coolio! If I have space maybe i'll take up that offer ( course, I have no idea how any of that works...:roll


lilnaugrim said:


> Yeah, you can actually edit your post any time in the 20 minutes following. So if you happen to find another Betta, you can just edit the post instead to make it easier for others to see.
> 
> Also, you can multiple quote by using the MQ button at the bottom right of their post, if you want to say...quote three people and reply to them all at the same time, you'd press the MQ button for the first two and then the QUOTE button for the last one and it will bring up a reply window where you can reply to them all at the same time; it's just nice and convenient and then you won't be double posting ^_^


Thanks for the advice! As you can see, I'm using it right now!:-D


----------



## Fenghuang

It's not every day you see only $20 for a nice looking giant!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1428029453



And two nice regular HMPKs

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1428030053P



http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1428231608


----------



## Greenapp1es

Fenghuang said:


> It's not every day you see only $20 for a nice looking giant!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1428029453


Wow - those vents!!!


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Fenghuang said:


> It's not every day you see only $20 for a nice looking giant!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1428029453
> 
> 
> 
> And two nice regular HMPKs
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1428030053P
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1428231608


DOUBLE GASP a giant for $20 AND the betta I almost bought the other day is bacK up too......(The last one)


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Fenghuang said:


> It's not every day you see only $20 for a nice looking giant!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1428029453


Is is just me or do the pelvic fins seen ridiculously long? also, scales growing over eyes?


----------



## Bailmint

So I ordered a wild off AB and won. Guess what? The seller forgot to put in a heat pack >_<. It's 55 degrees.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Bailmint said:


> So I ordered a wild off AB and won. Guess what? The seller forgot to put in a heat pack >_<. It's 55 degrees.


From seller to you or from seller in Thailand to transhipper?


----------



## Bailmint

Seller to me, he's in the US.


----------



## Fenghuang

Aqua Aurora said:


> Is is just me or do the pelvic fins seen ridiculously long? also, scales growing over eyes?


Do you mean the ventral fins? Yeah, they are rather long. I like long finned fish and it doesn't bother me, but it does throw off his "symmetry" for sure. But I don't see the scaling over the eyes... I think it is just the light reflecting?


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Is your fish still in transit? Hope he is okay. I find the wilds can either be incredibly hardy, or incredibly sensitive. 

I once accidentally siphoned one of my wilds into a bucket of unheated water overnight (I think it was a colder part of the year as well) and then tossed all this gravel in there with him. He was there several days before I found him, and he was still alive and not very happy. 

Fingers crossed if your fish is still being shipped he ends up arriving alive.


----------



## Bailmint

Well that does bring me some peace of mind! He's still in transit, and he's at my post office ATM getting ready to be delivered. I hope he's okay, I hope he's really hardy as well. He was gorgeous and the prettiest one the seller had, so I really hope he isn't dead. I'll update you guys once he arrives.


----------



## Bailmint

The expected delivery is now tomorrow  gahhhhhhh.

If anyone wants to track him with me, PM me and I'll give you the tracking number x3.


----------



## Fenghuang

Why til tomorrow? That seems so silly if he is already there. Can you go and pick him up yourself? But I'm sure if he is already at the post office, another night won't hurt him. Hoping you get him safe and sound!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Yeah. He's already at the post office. You should be able to bring him home.


----------



## Bailmint

I am going to go pick him up soon


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

I didn't know you could pick them up at the office! If I knew that earlier then I could have had my girl 3 days earlier!


----------



## Bailmint

He's alive! Just picked him up!


----------



## Fenghuang

Yayayayay!

Now go post pictures! ;-)


----------



## Bailmint

Here's his AB picture if anyone's interested  = http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettas1427914973.jpg


----------



## FinnDublynn

*HAPPY DANCE* YAY! Glad He Made It!


----------



## Bailmint

Me too! He's such a cutie, although Igneel doesn't seem to like him too much.


----------



## thendeathsaid

Want


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

^ ooooo me too let's just... share him ;3


----------



## Fenghuang

This guy is quite gorgeous.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1428443725


----------



## Bailmint

Just got a new breeding pair! Will be picking up another breeding tank in a few weeks.

I'm using the transhipper Mr.Koo for them. I compared all of the transhipper's prices from the quote, and it looks like his is the cheapest...plus he has awesome reviews.


----------



## Bailmint

Someone on a previous thread posted this...it makes me sick. Thinking they could market that to us? Most/all users of AB actually know the basics of fish care as they're spending that much money on fish. "Ready for spawn" "breeding directly in my farm" < Those are all quotes used to sell me my RT on AB that ended up having a deformed back and deformed scales.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1428557774


----------



## Fenghuang

Bailmint said:


> Someone on a previous thread posted this...it makes me sick. Thinking they could market that to us? Most/all users of AB actually know the basics of fish care as they're spending that much money on fish. "Ready for spawn" "breeding directly in my farm" < Those are all quotes used to sell me my RT on AB that ended up having a deformed back and deformed scales.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1428557774


I reckon most of the males from a spawn like this are incapable of successfully reproducing. There is at least that... It is a real shame because I think that breeder use to sell some legitimately very nice quality fish.



I am absolutely in love with this fish.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1428361561


----------



## Fenghuang

Fenghuang said:


> This guy is quite gorgeous.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1428443725


Really should have hit BIN on this one. He is up to $51 now. 



This is a nice "koi" boy.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1428361561


----------



## Bailmint

Here are some more shots of my female and male if anyone's interested =


----------



## jarabas

I see he's getting right to work


----------



## Bailmint

True! I'm going out to get more breeding tanks today because of the $1/gal sale xD, have more pairs to breed.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Bailmint said:


> Someone on a previous thread posted this...it makes me sick. Thinking they could market that to us? Most/all users of AB actually know the basics of fish care as they're spending that much money on fish. "Ready for spawn" "breeding directly in my farm" < Those are all quotes used to sell me my RT on AB that ended up having a deformed back and deformed scales.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1428557774



That. Poor. Fish.

Cull it now, for its own good and stop being a greedy breeder!!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Is this fish from the same breeder as Lilnaugrim's deformed fish? 

I have a fry that looks like this right now swimming around in one of my tanks. As soon as I can catch it, it is going to be culled. Shame that the same was not done with this fish.


----------



## Bailmint

I looked at his reviews, there are many, many more fish that have been sold to members who give him praise about it...


----------



## FinnDublynn

Just wrong, on every level. I feel so bad forthat poor fish


----------



## BettaObsessed

Just bought this DT. He should be here on the 14th. I also bought a black/blue orchid half moon and I am bidding on a tiger halfmoon and another platinum yellow halfmoon! So excited!


----------



## FinnDublynn

BettaObsessed said:


> Just bought this DT. He should be here on the 14th. I also bought a black/blue orchid half moon and I am bidding on a tiger halfmoon and another platinum yellow halfmoon! So excited!



Gorgeous!


----------



## Fenghuang

Do you guys think this spotted boy I posted earlier will be a good match for my dalmatian girl?

The male:



My female (She currently has a problem with one of her eye. It is inexplicitly swollen, but she is stable and I am 99 percent sure it isn't genetic. If it gets better, I would like to breed her).


----------



## BlueInkFish

Wow.. A pretty darn good match. Their both stunning!


----------



## Fenghuang

litelboyblu said:


> Wow.. A pretty darn good match. Their both stunning!


Thanks, Blu.  

_Annnnnd_ I couldn't help myself...


----------



## Bailmint

Wow BettaObsessed! Quite the spender you are. Your DT is gorgeous, I love, love, looove his dorsal.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, that's the same seller as my little Quasi. If I'd known he had a whole damn spawn of them, I wouldn't have endorsed it. I thought it was only one or two :-/ Quasi is still doing fantastic though, he's small but damn is he feisty! He killed off all the shrimp as far as I can see and ate them too lol--less for me to clean up!

I'm still on the hunt for another Yellow Dragon HMPK girl with a good dorsal, the last one I'd received came in alive but only a few hours later she died seemingly like from a hemorrhage, whether from bacteria or a blunt trauma; I can't tell.


----------



## Bailmint

Ooh, pictures of Quasi please?


----------



## BlueInkFish

Fenghuang said:


> Thanks, Blu.
> 
> _Annnnnd_ I couldn't help myself...


And Feng is at it again! :lol:


----------



## Bailmint

Not really AquaBid, but the amount of Photoshop on these is ridiculous~


----------



## Nyri

I've been having some pretty bettas appear on my facebook newsfeed (following some breeders) so while they may not be on Aquabid... 








































and I really want this one


----------



## lilnaugrim

Lol, that Tiger one! He's pretty though, I wonder if anyone actually believes they're real or not....

There are some pics of Quasi on my Journal if you want to see him. Nothing spectacular as it's just from my phone, I'll break out the real camera one day.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I think those photoshop ones were done in good humour/not with the intent to deceive as I have seen them before. 

Also that King Betta Farm posts up a lot of fish on a FB group I'm on. The seller has some really nice stock.


----------



## Poro

Too beautiful


----------



## BettaObsessed

Thanks I couldn't help myself! I'm setting up a 60 gallon divider and it was cheaper to get them all at once. @Bailmint


----------



## BettaObsessed

Here is my yellow half moon I just got! He is one of the brightest yellows I've seen.


----------



## Elleth

He's coming tomorrow! I'm so excited!


----------



## Bailmint

He's gorgeous! Keep us posted.


----------



## Bailmint

I feel that the first photoshop was for joke, and the second one might have been to deceive.


----------



## Fenghuang

Won and paid for my boy. It was close though. Someone tried to outbid me at the very last moment.


----------



## Fenghuang

EDIT: Not sure why it posted twice. Sorry!


----------



## Greenapp1es

Beautiful boy, Feng. Glad you got him!


----------



## Fenghuang

Thanks, Greenapples.

Of course it is too early to say on the fish, but I must say this seller was very nice. They messaged me within two or three minutes of the auction ending and was very clear and helpful.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Elleth said:


> He's coming tomorrow! I'm so excited!


Oh em gee he's gorgeous....


----------



## explicitlyperfect

Hey guys, I know I've asked already about Aquabid purchases, but how do you get in touch with a transhipper? I tried emailing Julie Tran, and got no response. I wanna be sure before purchasing a betta.


----------



## Bailmint

If you get no response, then try another!

Mr.Koo takes excellent care of the bettas and has the cheapest prices. His communication is also wonderful.


----------



## explicitlyperfect

Even if the others are a bit farther away?

I've heard good things about Linda but she's in CO, USA and I'm in CA.


----------



## Bailmint

The distance generally doesn't matter, I live in VA and I've used Jesse in FL and Linda in CO, I'm going to use Koo in MN now. You could also try calling Julie if you really want to.


----------



## explicitlyperfect

I thought distance would mean shorter shipping times for the poor babies... c:


----------



## Elleth

Thanks Finn and Bailmint!  I'll let you know when he gets here and how he is. He's got one day shipping to me, so hopefully that'll mean he's fine when he gets here.


----------



## Bailmint

Well Priority 2-Day is normally 2 Day. Although, if you could get Julie Tran, you may get them a day early.


----------



## Elleth

I did go through Julie, she's who I sent my other betta through and he arrived safely, so I'm hoping for a repeat performance. She shipped him today and I got a notice saying he is due to arrive tomorrow. Hoping it's accurate, cause I work the next day.


----------



## explicitlyperfect

I've sent a message to Mr. Koo, and I'm waiting for reply. If I don't get an answer, I'm going to call Julie in the morning.


----------



## Bailmint

He usually writes his answers at night, you should get a reply soon enough.


----------



## jarabas

Elleth said:


> He's coming tomorrow! I'm so excited!


Beautiful.


----------



## jarabas

Fenghuang said:


> Won and paid for my boy. It was close though. Someone tried to outbid me at the very last moment.


Congrats!
Look forward to some pretty, pretty babies.


----------



## Poro

I am planning to use Linda Olson from CO... even living in California. She always answers emails and is very nice in replies. I can never get a hold of Julie.. even tried calling. I think I'll try Mr.Koo too. Thanks


----------



## Fenghuang

I'm trying Mr. Koo Yang out this time too. I want to see which one I like best.


This seller always has some nice, interesting females.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1429102663



http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1429102273



http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1429016403


----------



## explicitlyperfect

Right now, I've sent an email to Linda, Mr. Koo, and Julie. No replies. 
Since I used the buy it now option, I've still yet to hear from TMbettas, in regards to shipping costs/payment. :c 
If I didn't want him so badly I wouldn't go through all this. c:


----------



## Elleth

Sorry for the terrible picture, but... He's here!!! Arrived in excellent condition. He's a total little spitfire and very upset at not going in his new tank immediately. He doesn't understand that the bag is between him and the rest of the water.  His body was a pale flesh color when I opened the box, but he's already coloring back up.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Elleth said:


> Sorry for the terrible picture, but... He's here!!! Arrived in excellent condition. He's a total little spitfire and very upset at not going in his new tank immediately. He doesn't understand that the bag is between him and the rest of the water.  His body was a pale flesh color when I opened the box, but he's already coloring back up.



YAY!! Glad he made it! Can't wait to see him out of the bag, too!


----------



## Bailmint

Yay! I find that DOA rates are very low, I've never had a DOA myself. Even had a seller forget a heat pack in winter (a week ago) and arrive alive. ~Random~


----------



## explicitlyperfect

Poro said:


> I am planning to use Linda Olson from CO... even living in California. She always answers emails and is very nice in replies. I can never get a hold of Julie.. even tried calling. I think I'll try Mr.Koo too. Thanks


I'm sorry for bugging everyone on this thread, but It's been hours since I've sent a reply to the seller and all the transhippers. And I've still not gotten even a reply at all. :c This is worrying me as they said you could be banned from aquabid for making a false bid! But the seller won't even answer my emails so I could give them the payment.


----------



## realkandar

Elleth said:


> He's coming tomorrow! I'm so excited!



wow...perfect guy. did you has give him name?


----------



## BlueInkFish

explicitlyperfect said:


> I'm sorry for bugging everyone on this thread, but It's been hours since I've sent a reply to the seller and all the transhippers. And I've still not gotten even a reply at all. :c This is worrying me as they said you could be banned from aquabid for making a false bid! But the seller won't even answer my emails so I could give them the payment.


Just be patient. I was anxious and worried just like you, on my first purchase, off of AB. If they want money they'll contact you, and give the transhippers time. If it seems like it's been way to long for them to respond call them


----------



## explicitlyperfect

Alright, thanks for the assurance. I want and call, but I don't know if my phone will be charged for long distance calls. (I've got verizon, and I know Linda is in CO, USA.)


----------



## Elleth

Thanks realkandar! His name is Faramir. Think the book version of the character, not the movie version. He's one of my favorite characters in The Lord of the Rings, and I am of the opinion that the movie much maligns him. ;P

He arrived today, healthy except for a bit of fin rot, and is coloring back up nicely. He's very feisty, I adore him already, lol.


----------



## realkandar

Elleth said:


> Thanks realkandar! His name is Faramir. Think the book version of the character, not the movie version. He's one of my favorite characters in The Lord of the Rings, and I am of the opinion that the movie much maligns him. ;P
> 
> He arrived today, healthy except for a bit of fin rot, and is coloring back up nicely. He's very feisty, I adore him already, lol.



impressive name, and i am a fan on lord of the ring, and hitherto have still following we drive until the movie the hobbit. I love to hear if the state of faramir fine. Give my greetings me to faramir.


----------



## Elleth

realkandar said:


> impressive name, and i am a fan on lord of the ring, and hitherto have still following we drive until the movie the hobbit. I love to hear if the state of faramir fine. Give my greetings me to faramir.


Will do!


----------



## jarabas

Great name for a great fish!


----------



## Fenghuang

Would it be rude to turn down down a fish you requested about from a seller? A while back, this seller listed a veiltail boy with gorgeous markings. He was bought by someone, so I emailed the seller asking if he had a sibling fish that looked like him. The seller finally returned with a picture of a VT male that beared a slight resemblance to the original guy in colour, but not uncommon looking like you wouldn't find in the States and especially not for the price the seller was asking. I feel super bad if I say no, but he just isn't what I wanted.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Fenghuang said:


> Would it be rude to turn down down a fish you requested about from a seller? A while back, this seller listed a veiltail boy with gorgeous markings. He was bought by someone, so I emailed the seller asking if he had a sibling fish that looked like him. The seller finally returned with a picture of a VT male that beared a slight resemblance to the original guy in colour, but not uncommon looking like you wouldn't find in the States and especially not for the price the seller was asking. I feel super bad if I say no, but he just isn't what I wanted.


Don't buy what you don't want. Just be polite (if there's no language barrier issues.. if so just keep it simple like "no thank you") and say something along the lines of "Thank you for your time but that betta is not quite what I am looking for. I won't be purchasing it."


----------



## MissMicki

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1429002175 


Can we talk about this pretty boy?


----------



## Fenghuang

Aqua Aurora said:


> Don't buy what you don't want. Just be polite (if there's no language barrier issues.. if so just keep it simple like "no thank you") and say something along the lines of "Thank you for your time but that betta is not quite what I am looking for. I won't be purchasing it."


Thanks, Aurora. I did as you said. They listed the fish on Aquabid anyway.


----------



## Hallyx

MissMicki, I have a bug about even, clean scalage, so I'll just say I don't admire the uneven and undeveloped areas. 

I'll leave it to others to critique the short leading dorsal rays and the long anal.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I like this male. Too bad his colour is likely not to stay like that forever. I wish there was a pause button on marbles.










Then I like this female if not for the red/brown area on her head.


----------



## jarabas

I have a question about the marbles.
I've read that marbles stop changing once they are mature.
Does anyone have experience with this? 

Here's my experience. I have koi bettas, which I've been told are a type of marble. They haven't changed at all in the 3 mos I've had them--ages 3 and a half mos to 6 and a half mos.

Thanks all


----------



## lilnaugrim

That is generally untrue. Most koi type marbles will do just that but there seems to be a distinction in the filling on of the kois and those solid marbles you get that go from a completely blue fish to a completely red or yellow fish dramatically. But marbles can change at any point in their life regardless. Some just change more than others.


----------



## jarabas

Thanks--that is helpful.


----------



## Fenghuang

Does anyone know if Koo Yang, the transshipper, is actually affliliated with the Betta Shop in St. Paul, MN? Because of he was, I was wondering if I could wait on the new shipment and...you know, look at their fish...

I know I should probably just ask him, but I don't want to bring up another business if they aren't associated.


----------



## Bailmint

I do believe he is associated with MN, I would ask him though.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Summersea just bought some gorgeous Plakats from The Betta Shop she might know. I know what you mean about bringing up another business.


----------



## summersea

Not sure if Koo Yang is associated with them or not. They didn't mention who their transhipper was when I was on the phone with them. I will say I am EXTREMELY happy with how healthy and active my fish are. Their packaging was amazing. So I suggest you take a look when the next shipment comes in but fish go fast. Be sure to call as they aren't the best with returning emails because they get so many people in person and via phone calls. Took me 6 tries in one day to get a hold of them but for me it was totally worth it.


----------



## missavgp

here's another of the poor short bodied ones. I don't get why they are selling these poor things and not culling them. They want $25 as a starting bid with a BIN of $40


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Well I suppose look at how popular Balloon rams/mollies/rainbowfish etc. are. Some people think those sorts of deformities are cute even if the end result is a shortened lifespan or potential health problems because of it. I personally find it sickening. I think I've been with my wilds too long. Even some of the massive fins on HM bettas get to me nowadays.


----------



## missavgp

I have to agree with you LBF. And I understand about the massive fins on the HMs.


----------



## DangerousAngel

AWWW! That just doesn't look healthy for the Betta.


----------



## Tress

You can definitely tell his organs are compacted and even squished to his sides  poor baby


----------



## Bailmint

That looks insane. Poor boy, I may adopt him if I had the room, but I also don't want to fund that hell of a business. Culling would have been so much kinder.


----------



## Tress

Yea, as we've already seen buying them to save them just encourages them to keep selling them.


----------



## hrutan

They are being sold because they are being bought. One of the primary reasons why I do not "rescue" a fish, unless it is given to me for free.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

+1 hrutan. That's why dog breed clubs do not "rescue" puppies from pet stores. The stores see it as buying; not rescuing.


----------



## Fenghuang

Some more interesting kois

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1429372704



http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1429543727



http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1429543758


----------



## Bailmint

Ahh those pictures make me more excited! My kois are coming in on Thursday. They just got to Mr.Koo today.


----------



## Sarah22815

I found this baby and want to buy him!
Hopefully will be able too!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Not on AquaBid; on eBay. Not normally a CT enthusiast but this boy really appeals to me with his balance. Just a tad spoon headed but I may just try to get him.


----------



## hrutan

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1429200046

Therakanbetta strikes again with another great VT. This breeder produces some real beauties.


----------



## Hallyx

I'm a VT fan. If I ever saw one around here that looked like that......

He's listed a lot of females. I wonder where his males go?


----------



## hrutan

He does sell some of them. There's a dalmatian male up for sale by him right now. I suspect others may get sold locally or through some other outlet. Or, he's one of those breeders that always seems to get a lot of girls. Who knows?


----------



## mashp

lol hrutan, I was planing to place a bid for her but my goal is dal not cambodian


----------



## JHatchett

I like Therakanbetta's fish generally. I bought my black DT from him.


----------



## Fenghuang

I love their fish too. There was a lovely purple-ish marble VT male I wanted so much from them. But I hesitated on the $30 min bid after already having imported a few fish and now I regret it. ;_;


----------



## Elleth

Not on Aquabid, but this fellow showed up on my Facebook feed. I know he seems a bit spoonheaded (from this photo at least? It was the only one) but I adore his color and fins! Wish they had a few more photos of him from better angles. But... I'm not buying, so maybe that's a good thing, lol!


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1429135325 ARGh I want a king or giant so bad...
But I can't get one until fall at least


----------



## RainbowsHaven

I've been perusing eBay for fish lately and came across this guy... HOLY MOLEY! What a gorgeous, gorgeous guy. When I checked it the bid was almost ending, over $200. T^T


----------



## lilnaugrim

Okay, so I'm looking for a girl for my HMPK boy, Alloy. This is what he looked like previously before he marbled;


And then he lost the white. So question, should I stick with a yellow to try to increase the yellow or go with an MG and risk losing some of the yellow/orange still?

I agree about Therakanbetta's fish! I'm looking at two of his right now for Alloy:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1429066990









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1429200562


----------



## Jessicatm137

Do both.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ha, if only! Unfortunately, I only have room for one at the moment. I put in a bid for the yellow girl, I love the MG fancy girl but I don't think she fits my needs/wants as much. I just can't get over the form on the yellow girl! I do wish I could buy that MG girl though...I don't have all the money in the world either :-/


----------



## JHatchett

I like the yellow best.


----------



## Jessicatm137

lilnaugrim said:


> Ha, if only! Unfortunately, I only have room for one at the moment. I put in a bid for the yellow girl, I love the MG fancy girl but I don't think she fits my needs/wants as much. I just can't get over the form on the yellow girl! I do wish I could buy that MG girl though...I don't have all the money in the world either :-/


 Haha, that's too bad lol. I think I like the yellow one slightly more as well, but the other girl is gorgeous as well. It's just the yellow looks more, elegant? I guess it's just her form. I know what you mean about money, I just spent all of mine to get an upgrade for Regina.


----------



## lilnaugrim

I won the Yellow girl ^_^


----------



## LittleBitty

This guy really caught my attention. He is absolutely stunning in my eyes!!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Congratulations Lil!!! Now, let's get down to business, start breeding so I can have them babies!!!


----------



## Jessicatm137

lilnaugrim said:


> I won the Yellow girl ^_^


Yay!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Jessicatm137 said:


> Yay!





litelboyblu said:


> Congratulations Lil!!! Now, let's get down to business, start breeding so I can have them babies!!!


Thank you, thank you!

Welp....once she comes in....lol. It's a little difficult to breed when I don't even have the fish XD


----------



## BlueInkFish

Who said you needed the fish!? Maybe I need a new fish 

Especially a yellow one..,


----------



## hrutan

Wow. Nice win with that yellow, she's purdy!


----------



## Bailmint

Quite!

Speaking of, my koi pair is shipping out today! Mr.Koo is awesome, he has fast replies and always replies, and he's just got the cheapest prices. I've never had such a smooth transhipping...


----------



## jarabas

lilnaugrim said:


> I won the Yellow girl ^_^


:-D


----------



## lilnaugrim

Thank you! She's just so very elegant! I hope she arrives safely! I'll let y'all know when she does!


----------



## FinnDublynn

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1429194614

Is that just a cut over the fishes mouth?? Oooor.. is his mouth terribly deformed?? Or is it just a bad picture??


----------



## Axeria

It does look like a cut or a deformity over his lip of some kind... 

My Trevor has almost the same thing just not as severe, its kind of like a indented line over his top lip. It confused my hubby for several days as he could not figure where his mouth actually was , I had to show him during feeding xD

Edit: You can see it in the pic attached


----------



## FinnDublynn

That makes more sense. The picture confused me like whoa. Tell your hubby he ain't alone lol. I was like, 'is... Is that the mouth...? Nooo.... Wait, yes? Something isn't right here... '


----------



## Axeria

FinnDublynn said:


> That makes more sense. The picture confused me like whoa. Tell your hubby he ain't alone lol. I was like, 'is... Is that the mouth...? Nooo.... Wait, yes? Something isn't right here... '




Lol! I was puzzled at first also xD but after feeding and watching him over several days it just seems like he is made that way xD little wierdo! 

I have found he is a rather low quality fish if I am to put him up against the standards for a HM. He has rounded edges on caudal, the rays of his dorsal is like steps in the front, he has that wierd dubble mouth and a wonky ventral. Oh and his fins are not the propper proporton to eachother at all... I feel he was overpriced at 35 usd... But then again his personality is just amazing and I love him dearly


----------



## FinnDublynn

That's what counts most!


----------



## Axeria

FinnDublynn said:


> That's what counts most!


I know it is, and he is my first baby so have a special place in my heart ^_^
I just felt abit tricked as he was sold to me as a good quality dragonscale HM, but I could not care less about how he looks now that I know him. Its mostly my hubby who wants a super quality fish like the ones from Aquabid xD


----------



## Tree

GAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH someone needs to get him! I wish I could T^T
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1429334403


----------



## BlueInkFish

So I've been getting into the dragon scaling "pattern," lately and I read an article found here: http://www.bettaterritory.nl/BT-AABDragons.htm.

The article states, "There have been reports of red and black dragons with a blueish shine on their scaling but so far no real blue "dragons" with this typical thick, silvery/white scaling have been developed.

And I found this: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1429516365

Does this girl posses the traits of what it takes to be a blue dragon betta? It seems that she could potentially be a marble. I think if I were to purchase her and try to breed for this "blue dragon," Betta fish, it would really make an impact on my breeding experience. I can't surely tell if she has the dragon scales or not. Maybe another picture from the seller will help me.

I am really considering on buying her and trying to create a line of blue dragons. It would be interesting if one actually pops up in a spawn IF I ever do purchase her. And my mind is 60% sure if I want her or not.

The seller also states that she has more of a black tail. So I'm not really sure if it's worth my time?


----------



## Bailmint

My koi pair is coming today!


----------



## JHatchett

Blu, that girl will probably marble.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Yea. But what are the possibilities of her producing blue dragons with another similar male?


----------



## hrutan

Tree said:


> GAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH someone needs to get him! I wish I could T^T
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1429334403


WHOA. That guy is STUNNING.


----------



## jarabas

Bailmint said:


> My koi pair is coming today!


----------



## Fenghuang

My pretty spotted boy arrived. :-D


----------



## BlueInkFish

Pictures please!!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Blu, that girl's only got blue iridescence. That blue you see in between the ray's is not a real "color" if you follow. There's Iridescence and Color, irid generally works with the blue layer of course but of course you can get rid of irid completely as well. But to be a blue Dragon, she'd need to have her ray's be blue, you can see they're tinged with black and fades out, so she's an incorrect Blue Dragon and would yes, marble out.


----------



## explicitlyperfect

Quick question, (related to Aquabid, sorry if it's not in the right thread, I don't know where else to ask.) So I think it's been about a week since I've purchased a betta from aquabid, and I used Linda as my transhipper. She was nice, and explained the what was going to happen, since it's my first time buying from the site, but as soon as I've paid, it's like she stopped responding. 

I'm really antsy right now, 'cause the date the shipment was supposed to arrive to her was Apr. 11, and I chose 2-3 day shipping, so if she send it let's say, Apr. 12-13, shouldn't I get him by now? She didn't even tell me if he's been shipped or not. :ccccccc


----------



## Bailmint

I've had that issue with her too. Once you pay, no word. She does make some fish late, but don't worry, she keeps them in jars, they're not bagged still. The best way for contact is to call her or ask your seller to contact her, that works a lot. She does check her email, but rarely does respond. Also, she has FB. I would try calling or asking the original seller to contact her.

Also, my kois came in today! Healthy and well.


----------



## explicitlyperfect

Oh, do you have photos of them? The boy that I got is a koi too c: I absolutely adore koi plakats haha. 

I'm hesitant to call her, since I don't want any out of state/ long distance charges on my phone, but I'll try and contact the original seller. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## JHatchett

I use her. You'll get a shipping notice as soon as she ships the fish. My boy ended up shipping a week late. But it looked like the water had been changed and he was fine.


----------



## explicitlyperfect

A week late? :c She mentioned that she'd be shipping them Tues. originally, but there had been a delay from the other seller's ends, and all shipments and quickest they could be sent out was Wed. I didn't even get a shipping notice... :c Or at least something to let me know that he wouldn't be here this week.


----------



## Bailmint

Well, when they are shipped, a USPS notification automatically goes to your email, so she hasn't shipped yet. I wouldn't be too nervous, she's quick on the phone. She gives you what you need, then hangs up. It'll be pretty quick.


----------



## explicitlyperfect

Oh alright then. c: I'm terrible on the phone, so I think I'll wait for the USPS notification.


----------



## Fenghuang

Linda can be hard to reach, but she is a nice lady. It might take a few calls, maybe a voicemail, but you don't need to be nervous about calling.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Thank you Lil! Well, my mind has been made up. 100% I do not want her haha.


----------



## explicitlyperfect

I only chose her, since she was the only one who responded to my emails. Mr. Koo responded 3 days after though, I should have gone with him. :ccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc 

I'm sad. I've got his tank set up and everything.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Why don't you contact Julie Tran? She's closest to you.


----------



## Chard56

*Shipping*

Don't dispair. Emails can get lost or go to your spam folder. People have other concerns to think about than just sitting around waiting to answer emails. Lots of bad feedback has been left by overly impatient buyers. If you don't hear from her soon let me know and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## jarabas

Fenghuang said:


> My pretty spotted boy arrived. :-D



When do we get to see him?


----------



## Fenghuang

I'm sure he will colour up more, but here he is bagged!


----------



## Axeria

Aww! So cute!


----------



## Elleth

Oh my he is stunning! Congrats!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Stunning boy!!!


----------



## summersea

Love him Feng!! Such an awesome coloration!!


----------



## Greenapp1es

I love the mustache. Great looking fish! Glad he arrived safely!


----------



## explicitlyperfect

To the person with the new boy, congrats, his coloration is gorgeous. 

But to everyone who's responded, thanks for the input. I'll wait for her email, and I didn't call Julie Tran as she didn't respond to my prior emails/calls when I first purchased my boy.


----------



## Bailmint

If you have not paid, which I believe you have, you should go to Mr.Koo. I got my fish, both healthy, from him. Remember to ask him to baffle the heater though, he's bad with that, but thankfully my heat pack was a jack one and died out.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Odd. Whenever I contacted her in the past she responded... Guess it's transhipper flu season!


----------



## jarabas

Fenghuang said:


> I'm sure he will colour up more, but here he is bagged!


Wow--he's beautiful, stunning! Congratulations.


----------



## explicitlyperfect

I think I'll use Mr. Koo the next time I buy, thanks for the advice. I'm paranoid when it comes to my little ones, and just a simple update is reasonable, don't you think? I'm not trying to be annoying but just ignoring the emails is kinda irritating. A simple "He's been shipped" or "He's not been shipped." would be sufficient. (Btw, I'm never rude on emails even when I'm irked.)


----------



## JHatchett

Honestly, when I tranship I just send the transhipper an email telling them when the fish is expected to be shipped from the seller, the name of the seller, what kind of fish and how many, my shipping address and phone number, and what type of shipping I want(priority or express). Within 24-48hrs, I'll get a response with the charges. I send the monies, and I know to look for the fish once I get the tracking info.

These people process so very many fish that you aren't really going to get much communication back and forth. If my fish is delayed, I assume there is a good reason. They really don't have time to give people a play by play. 

I went with Linda cause she was geographically closer, and if my fish had to have a bit of a lay over it would get it's water changed. Even with the delay, I have no complaints.


----------



## Fenghuang

explicitlyperfect said:


> I think I'll use Mr. Koo the next time I buy, thanks for the advice. I'm paranoid when it comes to my little ones, and just a simple update is reasonable, don't you think? I'm not trying to be annoying but just ignoring the emails is kinda irritating. A simple "He's been shipped" or "He's not been shipped." would be sufficient. (Btw, I'm never rude on emails even when I'm irked.)


I used Linda last time I imported (used Koo Yang this time because I want to try all the transshippers before I settle for one). For me, she actually shipped quicker than I'd expected. Her shipment had arrived either Sunday or Monday evening and I had my fish by Wednesday afternoon (came in the middle of a spontaneous snowstorm, no less). I was super worried too because it took her many days to get back to me via email and for all the details to be worked out, but in the end, she delivered, no pun intended. My only advice is to hang tight. Shipping live animals or having them shipped to you is always nerve-wracking, but it won't do you any good to get worried. At the very least, if she hadn't contacted you, nothing bad has happened. You just have to have faith that the transshipper will do their job. They get so many fish in... This time with Mr. Koo, it was one fish out of probably hundreds he gets in. I am sure they are processing and going through their orders as quickly as possible, but it can't be an easy job for how little they actually get from each transaction.

(Hopefully, this doesn't come across as rude, really do not mean to.)


----------



## explicitlyperfect

Thanks for everyone's advice. It really put me at ease. I feel a bit terrible bombarding her with emails. (I've sent three today. :c) but I was just worried. It's not rude at all, thanks for telling me, though.


----------



## Tress

There is a really good reason that things are going slower than usual with Linda. On one of the facebook pages I follow I found out that 2 sellers had used banana leaves instead of newspaper, a lot of those fish were headed for Linda's. So not only was there are whole mess at the airport with customs, those fish were held back, I'm sure she was scrambling to sort things out before the fish spent too long in the bags. Apparently she had trouble with these sellers during the last shipment too. Some of the bags with leaves slipped through still and some fish didn't have the proper shipping addresses (another seller mistake). Its quite the mess. A guy got an expensive koi betta male meant for the Philippines instead of the bicolour female that was suppose to be with his male.

Yours wasn't a part of that mess, else you would have heard about it, but just letting you know that Linda is really busy right now lol. I'd be glad that your fish hasn't shipped just yet, she's probably making sure that no more fish get sent to the wrong place.


----------



## explicitlyperfect

She mentioned something about the banana leaf incident, but she mentioned that the earliest that they could be sent was Wed. 

I didn't know there was more to the story, God, I feel like a douche. If she replies, I'll be sure to apologize for sending so many messages.


----------



## Tress

it's not your fault, I only found it out through someone who was waiting on his fish and someone that I think helps her with her shipments.


----------



## explicitlyperfect

Even though, I should have just been patient. :c


----------



## mashp

I have Linda too but if any of you guys don't mind me asking how much does the domestic shipping cost for you guys, mine is a bit to high, I think, is 28 dollars for 1- 5 fish. can I ask for a lower price or not


----------



## explicitlyperfect

She charges $28 for 1 fish 2-3 day shipping and almost $50 for 1 day shipping.


----------



## mashp

but can you get a discount or something like that


----------



## Bailmint

mashp said:


> I have Linda too but if any of you guys don't mind me asking how much does the domestic shipping cost for you guys, mine is a bit to high, I think, is 28 dollars for 1- 5 fish. can I ask for a lower price or not


You can't ask for her to lower it, it's not her price, but the price that 2-day is from her to you. I know I talk greatly about Koo, and some of you may be getting annoyed, but bear with me. I paid $10 for 2-Day, $5 for the box, and $3 per Betta. It was the cheapest I've ever paid, and I've used everyone except Julie, but I did get a quote from her...the prices were insane.

Also, I believe Mr.Koo's prices are all around the US, he didn't ask for my address until after I paid.


----------



## Fenghuang

There is a little variation, I think. 

For Koo Yang, I paid $15 for 2-3 day Priority, $5 for the box, and $3 per fish. Came out to a total of $23 (1 fish).

When I used Linda, I chose Express and paid $3.20 per fish for import and handling fees per fish, $2 for heat pack, $5 for the box, and $40 for Express next day delivery. Total was $59.80 (4 fish).


----------



## Fenghuang

Also. This seller is just killing me over here.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1429627349



I also like this pineapple-ish yellow DT female. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1430565747


----------



## hrutan

Therakanbetta is my favorite seller. Judging by the reviews they are fairly new on the scene, but they obviously care about quality.


----------



## Fenghuang

hrutan said:


> Therakanbetta is my favorite seller. Judging by the reviews they are fairly new on the scene, but they obviously care about quality.


I like them too. I never gotten a fish from, but nice stock and nice enough through the one brief interaction I had with them. Still a tad sad about that one purple/lavender male of theirs that got away from me. The brother Therakanbetta showed wasn't a bad looking boy either, but he was a different from what I had my heart set on.

What is your opinion on the yellow VT, Hrutan?


----------



## hrutan

Critical review:

The color needs cleaning up - the pineapple might be attractive for some pet owners, but it is a show flaw. A solid fish should be all one color, no black specs, stripes or spots.

She has I think a little bit of a meh top line. Not the worst I've seen, but I don't like it compared to many other of Therakanbetta's fish.

Anal and caudal are fantastic. Dorsal's a little more of a teardrop shape rather than a sickle shape. Vents have a split.

I think, paired to a good male, she's breeding quality and the worst of her flaws would be corrected in one generation.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

FFFFFFFFf so want so bag but not paying $80 for fish and shipping to get live arrival guarantee x.x
http://m.ebay.com/itm/291435214782?NAV=HOME


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy

Aqua Aurora said:


> FFFFFFFFf so want so bag but not paying $80 for fish and shipping to get live arrival guarantee x.x
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/291435214782?NAV=HOME


Ooo
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1429433405
OMG OMG OMG
awesome colors plus awesome finnage= me drooling over :shock:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1429434000 DRAGON SCALES
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1429435495
"I'm the cutest, why didn't you buy me the moment you saw me?"
Me- "ehhhhh" (sound of self torture)


----------



## Fenghuang

Oh god. Someone talk to down from this... I actually can't

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1429844447



http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1429844470



http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1429844495



http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1429844446


----------



## summersea

Ooo, pretty...you should get them...I mean..ahhh...NOT get them...lol ;-)


----------



## Fenghuang

*Cries a billion tears*


----------



## summersea

LOL this is why I stopped looking at aquabid after I got my shipment in...I have no more room but it is soooo tempting!!


----------



## Fenghuang

summersea said:


> LOL this is why I stopped looking at aquabid after I got my shipment in...I have no more room but it is soooo tempting!!


Lack of space is only a small problem. The logical solution is obviously to just get another tank.

But I DON'T NEED ANYMORE FISH. Or at least not fancy expensive imports that we really can't afford. But then I think... I have been spending so much money on other things like food. "The money I spend on this non-fish thing could have bought a fish...?" And it's an neverending cycle.


----------



## Kisiel

Tree said:


> GAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH someone needs to get him! I wish I could T^T
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1429334403


I need dis feesh :shock:


----------



## BlueInkFish

I want to snipe this guy....

I've been diving into the bi-color yellow/green halfmoon bettas lately... And I really want to start a new line. Starting with this male, I'm starting with color first, just because I won't be showing in the near future.
My mind is debating on whether I REALLY want him or not. I have the room. And adequate care. And money isn't stopping me... I just have so many fish already... Haha.
Any comments?


----------



## hrutan

HOLY VEILTAILS, BATMAN!

These guys are like lemonade and sunshine.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1429800079


----------



## JHatchett

Lovely fish! I love that we are seeing more veils on aquabid.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Ooo i'm not a vt person but they're lovely. Like that white gold look.


and holy [censor][censor]!! $300?????!!!!!! WTF
http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=111648629033&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2565


----------



## hrutan

Ebay: The home for people with more money than sense.


----------



## Bailmint

Oh my gosh! I think that's the longfinned male AquaStar sold! There was a huge bidding war over him.

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7626/16248248114_d7b167e475.jpg


----------



## Fenghuang

I think it's one of his brothers. Aquastar listed a handful of those. But the one on Ebay does not look like he have as big of fins as the one from the huge bidding war.


----------



## Bailmint

Yeah I saw that, I thought it was because the new seller doesn't have quite the photo skills as AquaStar, but that's just me. I wish I had gotten that other guy, he was gorgeous, but waaay out of my price range.


----------



## Fenghuang

No, I think that is the original picture from Aquastar's Aquabid listing. This makes me wonder how many of those fish from the bidding wars end up on Ebay for resale?



Would she be considered an "Armageddon?" 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1429883862


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Aqua Aurora said:


> Ooo i'm not a vt person but they're lovely. Like that white gold look.
> 
> 
> and holy [censor][censor]!! $300?????!!!!!! WTF
> http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=111648629033&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2565


Anytime you see someone with "0" feedback I can almost guarantee you it's a smarta**. The one who wants the auction puts in a high proxy bid and the SA wants to see how high they can push. A lot of sellers on eBay realize this and give the high bidder the Betta for their highest bid before they were pushed. In this case looks to be around $75.00. Just my experience.

Most of the sellers of imported Betta on eBay buy a minimum of 50-100 at a time. I asked.


----------



## hrutan

Fenghuang said:


> No, I think that is the original picture from Aquastar's Aquabid listing. This makes me wonder how many of those fish from the bidding wars end up on Ebay for resale?
> 
> 
> 
> Would she be considered an "Armageddon?"
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1429883862


Yes, she has red and yellow together. What a lovely, interesting girl!


----------



## BlueInkFish

And that eBay seller made a ton of money... But I wonder how much he paid for the fish?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

AquaBid sellers make a ton of money by comparison if one considers Thailand's average income is less than $400 per month according to Trading Economics.


----------



## hrutan

hrutan said:


> HOLY VEILTAILS, BATMAN!
> 
> These guys are like lemonade and sunshine.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1429800079


The pair got bought out for $60!


----------



## Fenghuang

That VT pair really was nice. I hope to see more fish like that. 



I hit the button...

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1430131728


----------



## Bailmint

You better have hit that button, or I may have xD.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

That colour is unreal. I wonder if the reds and blues will be as vibrant in real life.


----------



## Fenghuang

Bailmint said:


> You better have hit that button, or I may have xD.


Yeah, no, my girlfriend wants this one too. It would have been a bidding war. 



LittleBettaFish said:


> That colour is unreal. I wonder if the reds and blues will be as vibrant in real life.


I think it is the contrast of the blue against the deep red. I have seen blue like that. I just think it looks a lot brighter to the camera with that pattern.

Yeah, this is our female. She has some parts of her body that are cello, but she looks true to colour here.


----------



## Bailmint

Ahh I wanted to bid but I just bought 2 for my birthday  I would've been able to take you on for that guy if I hadn't.


----------



## Fenghuang

Bailmint said:


> Ahh I wanted to bid but I just bought 2 for my birthday  I would've been able to take you on for that guy if I hadn't.


Was it that blue butterfly pair you posted in other section? They are beautiful too. 


I am hung up on that cello girl with the black patch. And love that Armageddon girl too. That boy gives me an excuse to get a group of imports I think (and then I swear off Aquabid forever), but what I really need is a nicer DT girl. There is this pineapple yellow one for $10 starting bid I posted about before. I don't remember, but I think she was listed for more before. She has a fairly long body for a DT, but I hate her topline and her "stairstep" dorsal... 

I have a super black female DT geno for my melano BF male, but I think the male needs a full DT for his disappointingly thin dorsal.


----------



## explicitlyperfect

I hate to spam this thread with multiple questions, but is it really normal to wait 13 days + (not even received a shipping notice.) to receive a fish? Ugh. Aquabid has been a seriously frustrating experience for me. I should have gone with ebay, but Thai fish are so cute/pretty.


----------



## Fenghuang

explicitlyperfect said:


> I hate to spam this thread with multiple questions, but is it really normal to wait 13 days + (not even received a shipping notice.) to receive a fish? Ugh. Aquabid has been a seriously frustrating experience for me. I should have gone with ebay, but Thai fish are so cute/pretty.


No, that is not a normal experience... I have received all my fish within 2-3 days of the transshippers' shipment date. I am so sorry this happened to you. Waiting for fish sucks, especially if they should have already been there. :-(


----------



## explicitlyperfect

Argh. That's irritating. And to top it all off, Linda isn't responding. I tried to like her, I really did, and I tried to be understanding about the issues that she had, (something about the thai breeders wrapping bettas in banana leaves, delaying shipment.) but this is getting out of hand.


----------



## AukWord

Fenghuang said:


> Lack of space is only a small problem. The logical solution is obviously to just get another tank.
> 
> But I DON'T NEED ANYMORE FISH. Or at least not fancy expensive imports that we really can't afford. But then I think... I have been spending so much money on other things like food. "The money I spend on this non-fish thing could have bought a fish...?" And it's an neverending cycle.


I have this disease. I have a quite advanced stage of this disease.

Could you possibly direct me to the appropriate treatment center? ;-)


----------



## Fenghuang

explicitlyperfect said:


> Argh. That's irritating. And to top it all off, Linda isn't responding. I tried to like her, I really did, and I tried to be understanding about the issues that she had, (something about the thai breeders wrapping bettas in banana leaves, delaying shipment.) but this is getting out of hand.


No, it is not really acceptable once it has been so long. You have a right to irritated. I'm really sorry. 



AukWord said:


> I have this disease. I have a quite advanced stage of this disease.
> 
> Could you possibly direct me to the appropriate treatment center? ;-)


I'm afraid in the later stages, there is not much anyone can do for you. It is sadly just something you have to live with.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I love the colour on this Betta siamorientalis male.


----------



## explicitlyperfect

Fenghuang said:


> No, it is not really acceptable once it has been so long. You have a right to irritated. I'm really sorry.
> 
> I emailed her out of frustration, but tried my best to remain calm, and pleasant. She responded apologetically and gave me my tracking number, and he should be here by Apr. 22 (Wed.) I don't know if my experience was a fluke, but I'd like to give her the benefit of the doubt, in the end, I think next time I buy off of Aquabid that I'd use Mr.Koo


----------



## AukWord

Fenghuang said:


> ...I'm afraid in the later stages, there is not much anyone can do for you. It is sadly just something you have to live with.


Just as I feared. :lol:


----------



## Fenghuang

AukWord said:


> Just as I feared. :lol:


Unfortunately. 

I bid on the Armageddon girl too.


----------



## Fenghuang

Fenghuang said:


> That VT pair really was nice. I hope to see more fish like that.
> 
> 
> 
> I hit the button...
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1430131728


Seems like someone wants this guy as much as me. Bid's up to $52.00 now. If he outbids me again, I am going to wait the 6 days and snipe him.

But he has 0 reviews? Hm...


----------



## Scarlettebettas

He's amazing, Fenghuang!


----------



## Fenghuang

Scarlettebettas said:


> He's amazing, Fenghuang!


Thanks. He is going to end up being very expensive either way though lol.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

So I contacted the seller about the orange plakat I was drooling over since "or best offer" was an option.. was going to make an offer until they got back to me that they have no form of insulation for shipping.. so pffff pretty much dead fish from temp swings is all I'd get. :/


----------



## Fenghuang

Aqua Aurora said:


> So I contacted the seller about the orange plakat I was drooling over since "or best offer" was an option.. was going to make an offer until they got back to me that they have no form of insulation for shipping.. so pffff pretty much dead fish from temp swings is all I'd get. :/


How could he attempt to sell a fish for so much and not even have proper shipping for it? That is just irresponsible. -_-


----------



## AukWord

Fenghuang said:


> Unfortunately.
> 
> I bid on the Armageddon girl too.


Wait, there is an Armageddon girl up for auction?

I promise I won't bid against you, but I have to see...link, please? Unless you're afraid to jinx yourself.

I actually am going back and forth, back and forth, back and forth...and may or may not have ACTUALLY LOST SLEEP, over whether to get a sibling female for the Armageddon (actually orange dal, I think) boy I just bought.

She's got cool spotty fins, but I hate her dorsal and overall, I just need to, um, stop.

I already have my heart set on two more males for this shipment, and, yeah--back and forth, like I said.

I see more tanks in my future. :roll:



Fenghuang said:


> Seems like someone wants this guy as much as me. Bid's up to $52.00 now. If he outbids me again, I am going to wait the 6 days and snipe him.
> 
> But he has 0 reviews? Hm...


I wanted him, we have some similar wants in fish--but it is not me with the zero reviews bidding you up. 

Actually, I worry I might start regretting and reminiscing about my "zero reviews" days 

I got bid up, bad, by somebody with zero, on eBay once, but it may have been legit 'cause it was a snipe thing. I rationalized it still didn't go over my max I'd set, but it was sad I had the fish for way cheap, right up until the last thirty seconds. Sigh.


----------



## Fenghuang

AukWord said:


> Wait, there is an Armageddon girl up for auction?
> 
> I promise I won't bid against you, but I have to see...link, please? Unless you're afraid to jinx yourself.
> 
> I actually am going back and forth, back and forth, back and forth...and may or may not have ACTUALLY LOST SLEEP, over whether to get a sibling female for the Armageddon (actually orange dal, I think) boy I just bought.
> 
> She's got cool spotty fins, but I hate her dorsal and overall, I just need to, um, stop.
> 
> I already have my heart set on two more males for this shipment, and, yeah--back and forth, like I said.
> 
> I see more tanks in my future. :roll:
> 
> I wanted him, we have some similar wants in fish--but it is not me with the zero reviews bidding you up.
> 
> Actually, I worry I might start regretting and reminiscing about my "zero reviews" days
> 
> I got bid up, bad, by somebody with zero, on eBay once, but it may have been legit 'cause it was a snipe thing. I rationalized it still didn't go over my max I'd set, but it was sad I had the fish for way cheap, right up until the last thirty seconds. Sigh.


This is the girl I am bidding on.



Fenghuang said:


> Would she be considered an "Armageddon?"
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1429883862


It is just a bit annoying. His auction started at $15, BIN at $45. Auction is now up to $52 with six days left... 0 review bidder has stopped, but I would hate for it to not even be a serious bidder. I know we all start with 0. It is probably just a normal person, but it seems suspicious to go in so high on a first bid.


----------



## AukWord

explicitlyperfect said:


> I emailed her out of frustration, but tried my best to remain calm, and pleasant. She responded apologetically and gave me my tracking number, and he should be here by Apr. 22 (Wed.) I don't know if my experience was a fluke, but I'd like to give her the benefit of the doubt, in the end, I think next time I buy off of Aquabid that I'd use Mr.Koo


Do you know where your fish was, all this time? I'll send vibes he arrives safe and sound. Poor fella, hope he's okay.


----------



## hrutan

AukWord said:


> Do you know where your fish was, all this time? I'll send vibes he arrives safe and sound. Poor fella, hope he's okay.


Linda's car caught fire either yesterday morning or the day before. That put a crimp in some things for her and delayed some shipments. The fish are probably fine. But, I do personally prefer Julie Tran due to a combination of my location and Linda's circumstances. 

The weather in Colorado can be ... weird ... and also I think Linda handles too many fish. I haven't had a bad experience with her yet, let me be clear about that, but she seems like she has too many balls in the air to juggle them all.

Communication with Julie can be a little iffy. She doesn't respond to emails very often. But, she doesn't need to, really. You send her an email saying you've purchased a fish, who you are, who the seller is and what the fish is. You let her know what speed of shipping you prefer. The Sunday the shipment comes in, she sends you an invoice with the total and her PayPal address. You pay, she ships on Monday. Last time, my fish arrived on Tuesday, and it probably will again this week. Admittedly, I'm pretty close to her. :lol:

She packs her fish really well, too.


----------



## AukWord

Fenghuang said:


> This is the girl I am bidding on.
> 
> 
> 
> It is just a bit annoying. His auction started at $15, BIN at $45. Auction is now up to $52 with six days left... 0 review bidder has stopped, but I would hate for it to not even be a serious bidder. I know we all start with 0. It is probably just a normal person, but it seems suspicious to go in so high on a first bid.


Oh, I totally noticed that girl, too, but what is the difference between a Koi, and an Armageddon?

To me, she looks like a red and yellow Koi, and just my own totally-untrained-unscientific-theory, the Koi patterns and the Armageddon stuff look like different chromosomes influencing expression of color.

Understand, the only experience I have in that is horses and dogs, so I might be completely wrong all over the place, just a gut hunch.

Or maybe anything with both red and yellow is designated as "Armageddon," regardless of mode of inheritance? 



hrutan said:


> L*inda's car caught fire either yesterday morning or the day before. That put a crimp in some things* for her and delayed some shipments. The fish are probably fine. But, I do personally prefer Julie Tran due to a combination of my location and Linda's circumstances.
> 
> The weather in Colorado can be ... weird ... and also I think Linda handles too many fish. I haven't had a bad experience with her yet, let me be clear about that, but she seems like she has too many balls in the air to juggle them all.
> 
> Communication with Julie can be a little iffy. She doesn't respond to emails very often. But, she doesn't need to, really. You send her an email saying you've purchased a fish, who you are, who the seller is and what the fish is. You let her know what speed of shipping you prefer. The Sunday the shipment comes in, she sends you an invoice with the total and her PayPal address. You pay, she ships on Monday. Last time, my fish arrived on Tuesday, and it probably will again this week. Admittedly, I'm pretty close to her. :lol:
> 
> She packs her fish really well, too.


Wow, to the part I bolded.

Um, your car catching fire DOES seem a tad more serious than "a crimp in things."

Sorry to hear that, and appreciate your feedback on the other transhipper.

I might use someone else this time, just--as you said--due to all Linda's circumstances.


----------



## Fenghuang

AukWord said:


> Oh, I totally noticed that girl, too, but what is the difference between a Koi, and an Armageddon?
> 
> To me, she looks like a red and yellow Koi, and just my own totally-untrained-unscientific-theory, the Koi patterns and the Armageddon stuff look like different chromosomes influencing expression of color.
> 
> Understand, the only experience I have in that is horses and dogs, so I might be completely wrong all over the place, just a gut hunch.
> 
> Or maybe anything with both red and yellow is designated as "Armageddon," regardless of mode of inheritance?


My understanding is that "Armageddon" is any fish that has red and yellow together. It was once believed that red and yellow could not be expressed in a fish simultaneously, which is why it is considered such a big deal right now. Most "Armageddons" I have seen are some sort of fancy marble or koi. I don't really know what is with all the orange dalmatians being sold as "Armageddons" since I don't see any yellow in them.


----------



## Greenapp1es

Aqua Aurora said:


> So I contacted the seller about the orange plakat I was drooling over since "or best offer" was an option.. was going to make an offer until they got back to me that they have no form of insulation for shipping.. so pffff pretty much dead fish from temp swings is all I'd get. :/


No Insulation?! Maybe they could...you know...pick some up?!?! Packing peanuts insulate. Heck...even wadded up newspaper will offer poor insulation, but at least it would be something.

I just can't fathom shipping a fish without insulation, no matter what the weather. I don't even see how that would be responsible.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Fenghuang said:


> How could he attempt to sell a fish for so much and not even have proper shipping for it? That is just irresponsible. -_-





Greenapp1es said:


> No Insulation?! Maybe they could...you know...pick some up?!?! Packing peanuts insulate. Heck...even wadded up newspaper will offer poor insulation, but at least it would be something.
> 
> I just can't fathom shipping a fish without insulation, no matter what the weather. I don't even see how that would be responsible.




Yep can't understand it either but whatever, glad I asked instead of blindly offering.


----------



## AukWord

Fenghuang said:


> My understanding is that "Armageddon" is any fish that has red and yellow together. It was once believed that red and yellow could not be expressed in a fish simultaneously, which is why it is considered such a big deal right now. Most "Armageddons" I have seen are some sort of fancy marble or koi. I don't really know what is with all the orange dalmatians being sold as "Armageddons" since I don't see any yellow in them.


Yeah, that thing about the red and yellow co-existing, I'd read about that, but I wasn't aware _any_ fish with both colors was just automatically called an "Armageddon."

That seems a bit like any pinto horse being called a "Paint Horse," to me, but whadda I know? :lol:

I don't understand the orange dals being called Armageddon, either, but I think it is believed they are useful in breeding to *get* Armageddons, which is why I purchased my boy.

This fish is what I had been thinking of as "Armageddon," and I drooled over him, btw. Hated to hear he died in shipping, what a shame.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...892.1073741829.100004720489473&type=1&theater


----------



## Fenghuang

Aqua Aurora said:


> Yep can't understand it either but whatever, glad I asked instead of blindly offering.


Hm. When I ship fish, I don't use styrofoam either. But I try to carefully line the the inside of the box with cardboard I cut to fit, then a layer of folded newspaper squares inside that, then line with plastic for leaks, then shredded newspaper, then wrap the plastic shipping bag in either newspaper or with brown paper bag, double bag the shippimg bag. I basically create a little nest or cocoon for each of the fish. It is dirt cheap (free) since I am just recycling leftover scraps. Could he not even do that?


----------



## Fenghuang

AukWord said:


> Yeah, that thing about the red and yellow co-existing, I'd read about that, but I wasn't aware _any_ fish with both colors was just automatically called an "Armageddon."
> 
> That seems a bit like any pinto horse being called a "Paint Horse," to me, but whadda I know? :lol:
> 
> I don't understand the orange dals being called Armageddon, either, but I think it is believed they are useful in breeding to *get* Armageddons, which is why I purchased my boy.
> 
> This fish is what I had been thinking of as "Armageddon," and I drooled over him, btw. Hated to hear he died in shipping, what a shame.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...892.1073741829.100004720489473&type=1&theater


The thing is "Armageddon" is just a marketing name. I don't think there are any real standards for it. I believe it originated from dark bicolour fish with yellow or orange fins becauss you see it pop up more commonly in those "MG" type fish with red fin spots, but what set them apart from a regular, say, blue and yellow bicolour, is the dual expression of red and yellow. The idea is yellow = red loss. So, if you have yellow, you can't have red. But Armageddon fish broke that rule.

That Facebook link doesn't work.


----------



## Fenghuang

I really should have hit BIN on that boy. Urgh. Oh, well. Shopping therapy for the regret?

What do you guys think of this girl. Indjo told me koi x koi doesn't yield koi and a solid red girl would work better. But my VT male carries the marble gene so should I try anyway?

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1429804648



Male for reference:


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Look familiar? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HMPK-56-Tha...598?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fef44876


----------



## Fenghuang

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Look familiar?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HMPK-56-Tha...598?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fef44876


Pretty! 

But I'm bias and like the male I am bidding on better.  Or at least I tell myself this so I don't internally kick myself for the most month over him...

EDIT: I have seen that Ebay seller all over Aquabid bidding on fish... Guess I know that there is not just some person hoarding a truckload of fancy bettas somewhere now lol.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I like the male you're bidding on better, too. Just thought you'd like to see this one since they're similar...and the price.


----------



## Fenghuang

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I like the male you're bidding on better, too. Just thought you'd like to see this one since they're similar...and the price.


Thank you! That really does make me feel a little better! :-D

And also, now I know who the Dragonlord person on AB is.


----------



## blindberries

I don't know if this is stressful to the fish or not, but it disturbs me to no end. It's not even a good way to show people their colors or not:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/17-thai-imp...b0ff68&pid=100010&rk=1&rkt=14&sd=310891971906


----------



## hrutan

AukWord said:


> Wow, to the part I bolded.
> 
> Um, your car catching fire DOES seem a tad more serious than "a crimp in things."
> 
> Sorry to hear that, and appreciate your feedback on the other transhipper.
> 
> I might use someone else this time, just--as you said--due to all Linda's circumstances.


I sometimes understate. :lol: As far as I know, Linda is OK and in good health, although I would be shocked if her car wasn't totaled. Which is simply awful, of course.

My latest purchase from Therakanbetta arrived, safe and sound. The package was completely wrapped in paper, which was a bit odd although I've heard some sellers do that. They aren't supposed to - it does make the fish rather difficult to inspect upon arrival. Still, she's lovely, in good health, and a more vibrant color in person than she was online. I'm thrilled. :-D


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh...oh...oh, I NEED THIS BOY!!!!! 

Yellow Mustard Black HM









I could really use this boy too
Red Maroon-Clear Fins Feather Tail









I am a fan, he's so surreal! I've seen a few of these in the past but I just love how clean he looks.
Red Marble with Cellophane


----------



## Aqua Aurora

I saw the mustard big on eBay a few days ago. Odd how much yellow are in the dorsal, pelvic, and anal fine but vertually non in the tail. If he was copper and gold and not a mustard (has blue) I think I'd grab him- have two mustards already I need more color variety ^^'


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

If you offer $7.00 less than the price you should get him. If you tell him that you're interested in two he might come down even more. Know that AquaWorld68 usually sends a second Betta as a "gift".  IME, he has very nice and very healthy Betta that are always well-packed.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

I like this guy from that seller-mostly blue but a touch of yellow, and those blue lips! wish the seller took photos of both sides of the fish though.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropic...001?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4ad1d061


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Aqua Aurora said:


> I like this guy from that seller-mostly blue but a touch of yellow, and those blue lips! wish the seller took photos of both sides of the fish though.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropic...001?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4ad1d061


I was watching this boy. My oldest Betta comes from this seller; he's three and, knock wood, never been poorly.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh gosh, no more fish no more fish! Don't tell me that Linda lol!! I was just thinking...hmmm, I could offer 36.....and oh look! Free shipping! And he's in NY! Oh boy!!.....oh no....oh NO!

There needs to be a miracle cure for the Betta bug >.<


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

He might not even be sending a "gift" Betta any more.  He's awfully nice, though. He has several I like so considered dividing the 10. Even painted the white dividers black. LOL


----------



## lilnaugrim

Lol, but unless someone dies on me (which I hope not!!!) then I'm still at capacity at the moment until I sell off the two little ones and the younger three siblings.....summer is coming though...so a regular 2.5 without a heater for a couple months will be doable......oh gosh >.<


----------



## Aqua Aurora

lilnaugrim said:


> Oh gosh, no more fish no more fish! Don't tell me that Linda lol!! I was just thinking...hmmm, I could offer 36.....and oh look! Free shipping! And he's in NY! Oh boy!!.....oh no....oh NO!
> 
> *There needs to be a miracle cure for the Betta bug *>.<


The heart break of EVERYONE dieing (from bad pet sitter or maybe sometime nasty in your tap ruining all your tanks)... but that's no miracle, just the most likely way to break the addiction.


----------



## JHatchett

I'm thinking about this yellow.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah that already happened to me and my sorority and pretty much everyone from my dad's before I moved to my mom's was either already dead or had to euthanized as they were dying. I seem to be a heartless wrench if you look at it that way lol!! I am sad about deaths, but it's never halted my life before and I've had plenty more than just pet deaths around me. One of my older friends just died in a car wreck on Saturday, she was 21...drinking previously and thought she could drive....she ended up swerving (likely to miss a deer or some animal) and broke through a fence and was smashed by an Amtrak train. It's terrible, I wasn't super good friends with her but she was such a bubbly person, sad to think that the worst always happens to the best.

ANYWAY, off that depressing note >.< my yellow girl should be coming in next week at least!

EDIT: OMG J! That yellow looks exactly like the yellow I'm getting!! Must be sisters!


----------



## JHatchett

Form wise I like yellow girl better but I love this girls coloring.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Just reading back a couple of pages in regards to insulation and shipping. Do you guys not ship fish in polystyrene boxes? Here, most people use polystyrene boxes and then put newspaper around the bags and a heat pack if necessary and that seems to do the job at keeping the fish warm enough to stay alive.


----------



## Fenghuang

LittleBettaFish said:


> Just reading back a couple of pages in regards to insulation and shipping. Do you guys not ship fish in polystyrene boxes? Here, most people use polystyrene boxes and then put newspaper around the bags and a heat pack if necessary and that seems to do the job at keeping the fish warm enough to stay alive.


Most people I have gotten fish from do use styrofoam to line the inside of their boxes, but the actual boxes are cardboard. I don't know if that is what you mean by polystyrene boxes? Inside that, packing peanuts or newspaper are normally the packing material of choice to cushion the bags from being bumped and jostled too much and then the bags are wrapped in paper typically.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

No instead of the cardboard, the boxes are polystyrene. So you don't then have to line them with polystyrene. Similar to this:

http://www.plastic.co.nz/productimages/lmh/polystyrene-boxes/1925_1.jpg

I had about thirty of them down our side way at one stage, with all the fish I was getting delivered. I think the neighbours thought I was trafficking drugs or something illegal.


----------



## Fenghuang

LittleBettaFish said:


> No instead of the cardboard, the boxes are polystyrene. So you don't then have to line them with polystyrene. Similar to this:
> 
> http://www.plastic.co.nz/productimages/lmh/polystyrene-boxes/1925_1.jpg
> 
> I had about thirty of them down our side way at one stage, with all the fish I was getting delivered. I think the neighbours thought I was trafficking drugs or something illegal.


That sounds highly expensive... No, I don't think we do that for small private shipments. Or at least I have never gotten any. I think I have seen pet stores unpack fish from boxes like that though.


----------



## lilnaugrim

We get free cardboard boxes from the Post Office and most of us use them with the flat rate shipping.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I don't think it's too expensive as express/overnight shipping for a box that can hold 3kg of fish is only around $22 - $25 from the transhipper (if memory serves me correctly). 

I've just never had fish sent in a cardboard box before. Once in a plastic take-out container, but otherwise they come in these polystyrene boxes.

The only annoying thing is if you don't plan on using them to ship fish yourself, they can be difficult to get rid. I have a whole heap taking up space in my wardrobe.


----------



## AukWord

Fenghuang said:


> The thing is "Armageddon" is just a marketing name. I don't think there are any real standards for it. I believe it originated from dark bicolour fish with yellow or orange fins becauss you see it pop up more commonly in those "MG" type fish with red fin spots, but what set them apart from a regular, say, blue and yellow bicolour, is the dual expression of red and yellow. The idea is yellow = red loss. So, if you have yellow, you can't have red. But Armageddon fish broke that rule.
> 
> That Facebook link doesn't work.



Right, I'm so excited I can actually follow your comments--I have been reading up like crazy on genetics and I actually know what "red loss" is. ;-)

That's one of the reasons I've been thinking along the lines that the "Armageddon" pattern is likely linked with another mode of inheritance, probably something similar to what produces either Tobiano, Sabino, Rabicano, or Overo, in pinto-marked horses.

I did know "Armageddon" was a coined marketing term, but I sure hope there ARE standards someday, for this variety, just because I think it is very pretty, very interesting, and has myriad possibilities.

The FB link works for me, not sure what's going on there, but here's that pic--obviously photoshopped background, but the fish is real, and sadly he passed prior to his purchaser getting him:


----------



## hrutan

Ooooh, I like her. That color is super nice.

EDIT: Didn't notice I wasn't on the last page. The Yellow girl JHatchett was looking at.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

That is a nice male. Shame he passed. I don't think the background is photoshopped. Looks like maybe the male is in a very clear container/tank and that the background is the seller's yard area or similar.


----------



## AukWord

LittleBettaFish said:


> That is a nice male. Shame he passed. I don't think the background is photoshopped. Looks like maybe the male is in a very clear container/tank and that the background is the seller's yard area or similar.


Hmm, maybe so. The image confused me a bit.

It is a shame. He was the replacement for another Armageddon purchased, if I understood correctly. Double bad luck.


----------



## Fenghuang

That is a neat looking fish, AukWord. That is really sad about the DOA. 

The seller of the HMPK I am bidding on has a sorta similar HM. I didn't like him at first, but his looks have grown on me. Shame someone is already bidding on him.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1429785595


----------



## AukWord

^^^I like that so many of the Koi pattern Betta breeders are doing those "overhead" shots, keeping in tradition with how Koi carp are meant to be viewed.


----------



## Bailmint

I never thought of that, that's really smart. That explains the head shot of my koi boy when I purchased him on AB, Ingeo;


----------



## Fenghuang

AukWord said:


> ^^^I like that so many of the Koi pattern Betta breeders are doing those "overhead" shots, keeping in tradition with how Koi carp are meant to be viewed.


Yes, I think they are cool if the fish has a neat pattern from the top. Like the tancho koi I am trying to buy.


----------



## JHatchett

I went ahead and bid on the yellow girl.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1429711751


----------



## explicitlyperfect

I think this person is trying to sell an unhealthy fish: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CB039-Blue-...247?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43db1d6f97 

:c His tail looks painful.


----------



## Greenapp1es

explicitlyperfect said:


> I think this person is trying to sell an unhealthy fish: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CB039-Blue-...247?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43db1d6f97
> 
> :c His tail looks painful.


This guy certainly looks to be biting. He's a feather tail, and that may or may not be leaving his tail heavier than he'd like.


----------



## explicitlyperfect

Greenapp1es said:


> This guy certainly looks to be biting. He's a feather tail, and that may or may not be leaving his tail heavier than he'd like.


Well that's terrible. Why would they try and sell him instead of making him healthy first?


----------



## Greenapp1es

He may not ever stop biting. Some fish never do.

I'm not seeing any rot or anything - he just has natural dark edging. But especially with long or heavy finned fish, biting ends up being in the cards sometimes. It may actually be better that it's showing in the photos, so that a potential buyer knows what they're getting *before* the fish arrives and isn't heartbroken when a fish with a pristine seller's picture comes with shredded fins - or when he *continues* to shred his fins despite anything the buyer tries to stop him.

....One of our site members has mentioned creating a betta muzzle. They need to get on that. Stat.


----------



## AukWord

Bailmint said:


> I never thought of that, that's really smart. That explains the head shot of my koi boy when I purchased him on AB, Ingeo;


That's a really neat pic!


----------



## explicitlyperfect

I guess so, my boy bites too, and though I'd never sell him. If I were to, I'd wait for his fins to grow out a bit.

And if you read the listing, they don't even mention his damaged fins.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

The seller might not have the luxury of waiting. If your business is selling bettas, or you have multiple bettas on hand, you would want them out the door ASAP. Especially a fish like this, who given time, may do even more damage to their fins.


----------



## explicitlyperfect

I guess so. It just felt a little like false advertising. But he's a gorgeous boy, I'm sure he'll find a good home.


----------



## FishyFishy89

explicitlyperfect said:


> Well that's terrible. Why would they try and sell him instead of making him healthy first?


Based off what I've read, tail biters are chronic and rarely stop biting.


----------



## Hail0788

Grizzle? http://i830.photobucket.com/albums/zz228/Hails_BabyLife/5D68A64B-76B9-407F-BAC2-FF8A37F8FB5F.png.jpeg


----------



## Hail0788

Grizzle?


----------



## Kisiel

This Vt is just perfect o3o (link)









I love how the red "bleeds" onto the fins of this handsome boy. (link)









This seller has some really neat fish but those two are my favourites 

I have sadly noticed a wave of short bodied fish lately, it's a shame that sellers are trying to make money from these deformed creatures instead of just euthanising them. I mean, look at these sad fish


----------



## Hallyx

FishyFishy89 said:


> Based off what I've read, tail biters are chronic and rarely stop biting.


No. In fact I've had a few biters stop after a year or so. I thought _that_ was the norm.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Actually, that fish just looks like the "Apache" form of RT. It's when the ray's branch so much that you actually get web reduction in there as well. Apache just comes from one of Aquastar's made up names as usual. But here are some examples:




























And Hail, that is not a grizzle, just a Koi-ish marble boy. Grizzle would look like this, kind of that splotchy "salt and pepper" look


----------



## Hail0788

That's what I thought. It's listed as a red grizzle.


----------



## Greenapp1es

@Lil - yeah, I saw the reduced webbing, though it's cool to know there is a name for it. Thanks for letting me know what that name is! It looked like he was still taking chomps out of some of those lobes though...there looked to be a distinctive one out of the side of one on the main listing picture.


----------



## JHatchett

I won the yellow girly! Yay!


----------



## Fenghuang

Congrats on the win, JHatchett!!!



What a cutie. She would go so nicely with my copper marble EE boy...

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1429766916



What do ya think? :-D


----------



## AukWord

Hallyx said:


> No. In fact I've had a few biters stop after a year or so. I thought _that_ was the norm.


Is that similar to pluckers, in birds?

I do know in many cases, that can be stopped, but it takes experience and just the right combination of care and interventions.

And, guys, I have an Aquabid question--I had a weird thing happen.

I noticed a fish in the last hour of its auction, but had a question for seller, so I sent the question, knowing it was a long shot I'd get an answer before the close of auction.

I checked back a half hour or so later, and the auction had just flat out disappeared.

I mean, it went into the cyber Bermuda Triangle.

Even my cached page didn't show it.

Just gone, does not come up on a search, nothing, not in closed auctions, no longer showing in my "Track Auctions" page, nada, nuttin'.

Any ideas?

(And no, I haven't heard back from the seller yet.)


----------



## Fenghuang

AukWord said:


> Is that similar to pluckers, in birds?
> 
> I do know in many cases, that can be stopped, but it takes experience and just the right combination of care and interventions.
> 
> And, guys, I have an Aquabid question--I had a weird thing happen.
> 
> I noticed a fish in the last hour of its auction, but had a question for seller, so I sent the question, knowing it was a long shot I'd get an answer before the close of auction.
> 
> I checked back a half hour or so later, and the auction had just flat out disappeared.
> 
> I mean, it went into the cyber Bermuda Triangle.
> 
> Even my cached page didn't show it.
> 
> Just gone, does not come up on a search, nothing, not in closed auctions, no longer showing in my "Track Auctions" page, nada, nuttin'.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> (And no, I haven't heard back from the seller yet.)


Sometimes bettas fin bite and stop on their own or if you change their environment, but for most fish, it is a chronic thing. Longer heavier finned fish are way more proned to it.

That is strange... Maybe it takes a little time before it shows up again in Archives?




How adorable is this little guy?

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1429802029


----------



## AukWord

^^^If a fish can look like a puppy, that boy does!


----------



## hersheys

lilnaugrim said:


> Actually, that fish just looks like the "Apache" form of RT. It's when the ray's branch so much that you actually get web reduction in there as well. Apache just comes from one of Aquastar's made up names as usual. But here are some examples:
> 
> And Hail, that is not a grizzle, just a Koi-ish marble boy. Grizzle would look like this, kind of that splotchy "salt and pepper" look


He looks like my betta!


----------



## EmFishy

i actually have a boy very similar to this except his dorsal fin isn't as evenly rounded

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1429753203


----------



## JHatchett

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashmp1430071761

Oops I got another one. :B


----------



## AukWord

JHatchett said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashmp1430071761
> 
> Oops I got another one. :B


Pretty boy.

I have a couple coming from that same breeder.


----------



## DangerousAngel

He's so adorable!

I.WANT
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1429784608


----------



## Bailmint

Hehe
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashm1429489207
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashm1429537959


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Very nice, though the colors need a bolster in my opinion


----------



## AukWord

Ahem. I see clearly that I have landed among a bunch of terrible influences.


----------



## Hallyx

Enablers Unanimous, Betta chapter.


----------



## jarabas

JHatchett said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashmp1430071761
> 
> Oops I got another one. :B


That is a NICE fish!


----------



## Fenghuang

Letting the one spot tancho female I was bidding on go. I love that pattern so much, but I don't think she is worth $30 or more (not even including exporting+transshipping+importing+domestic shipping fees), which is the bid right now. 


Now I am very tempted to bid on him. Only an hour and a half left. But my logic is that he won't look as cute if he marbles which he 95 percent likely will?



Fenghuang said:


> How adorable is this little guy?
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1429802029


----------



## AukWord

Fenghuang said:


> Letting the one spot tancho female I was bidding on go. I love that pattern so much, but I don't think she is worth $30 or more (not even including exporting+transshipping+importing+domestic shipping fees), which is the bid right now.
> 
> 
> Now I am very tempted to bid on him. Only an hour and a half left. But my logic is that he won't look as cute if he marbles which he 95 percent likely will?



A fish is only worth what it means to you, and how it fits with your goals. 

^^^Me, being a terrible influence :lol:

I do know what you mean, though.

There've been a few fish I've drooled over that I just at some point decided it was meant to be, to "let them go."

I sorta love/hate the marble tribe.

They can have SUCH neat markings, but they are ninja-morph fish, too.


----------



## AukWord

Sigh.

Like this guy.

This is me, sadly and regretfully...letting him go.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1429799785

He and I were meant to be together, too, don't those other bidders know that?


----------



## jarabas

I am no expert but I have had two koi hmpk for 3 going on 4 months now and neither one has changed a bit. I read on another forum that the koi pattern may be more stable than other marbles. I hope so at any rate.


----------



## Blackstar00

I really like this female and am thinking of getting her but since I don't have much experience with bettas I don't really know what to look for in a betta, as far as shape of body and fin/ tail size and stuff like that. She isn't expensive and she was put up for bids by Phusit. Has anyone purchased a betta from this seller before, what was your experience like and would you recommed them?

Here she is. Description says she is a HMPK.


----------



## JHatchett

AukWord said:


> Sigh.
> 
> Like this guy.
> 
> This is me, sadly and regretfully...letting him go.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1429799785
> 
> He and I were meant to be together, too, don't those other bidders know that?


Wow...$230

Pretty, but it looks rather like a marble.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Blackstar00 said:


> I really like this female and am thinking of getting her but since I don't have much experience with bettas I don't really know what to look for in a betta, as far as shape of body and fin/ tail size and stuff like that. She isn't expensive and she was put up for bids by Phusit. Has anyone purchased a betta from this seller before, what was your experience like and would you recommed them?
> 
> Here she is. Description says she is a HMPK.


I know bettaboy worships Phusit! If he ever wants to buy fish on AB, first seller he goes to is Phusit and no other. I believe most of his fish are from that breeder. I've heard great reviews about him otherwise!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Phusit occasionally has a nice female or male here and there but I find a lot of his fish are lacking in form VERY badly, especially the PK/HMPK females.

But basically, you want a nice big dorsal fin (it's the hardest fin to keep constant), a good 180 degree spread if it's a HMPK, doesn't have to be for a regular PK. Anal fin should be slightly slanted on HMPK/PK's with the ventral points going no further than the longest point on the anal fin. Top line should be smooth and slightly curved, not very straight or bumpy. Color should be clean depending on the coloration you're after.

If you go to to the breeding section you can find more threads about form and whatnot. But I'll leave this here for you guys anyway, it's for HM but pretty much applies for most fin types:










EDIT: Oh! Feng, if you wanted that koi boy for breeding, don't do it. He's got a crap ton of random ray's. Only two splits in the middle and four on the edges, no good no good!


----------



## Blackstar00

Okay thanks for the pics they really helped. I might still consider getting her since I'm just wantng to keep her as a pet, no time or money for breeding.
Also, are fish delivered to your door or left in the mailbox?


----------



## BettaBoy51

i do like alot of his fish he has some nice fish if you know what to look for but i do agree that some of his fish have bad form. i only have 4 fish from him and i do buy from other sellers but its really easy to contact him and i really like the color of his fish. i think i have more bettas from other aquabid sellers i just prefer him cause of the easy transactions. also i love these 2 boys 











http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1429846210










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1430338188


----------



## Blackstar00

I also liked the male that I have as my profile picture, he was on ebay for $300!!! That's never gonna happen though so I atleast got to use him as my profile pic. I'm trying to get a pic of my real betta to use but she is very hard to photograph, specially with a phone.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Blackstar00 said:


> Okay thanks for the pics they really helped. I might still consider getting her since I'm just wantng to keep her as a pet, no time or money for breeding.
> Also, are fish delivered to your door or left in the mailbox?


It depends on what service you use and if you have a mailbox versus a post office box. I have a PO box, so it goes into the PO and stays there until I pick it up. If you have a mailbox, generally they put it on your porch or in front of your front door unless you have a large mailbox.

If you use UPS instead of USPS, they deliver right to your door regardless if you have a mailbox or not. So for me, even though I have the PO box, UPS stuff comes right to my house


----------



## Fenghuang

My male is up to $57 now. This is my last bid... Going to have to let him go if the other guy outbids me again. He bought the sib female that looks just like him for $30, so I don't know... He might really want him.


Also, Aquastar listed another one of his "Armageddons." $100 starting bid and someone already bit. Yikes.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1429903377


----------



## Blackstar00

How does something that pretty even exist?


----------



## Fenghuang

Blackstar00 said:


> How does something that pretty even exist?


It is a beautiful fish indeed. Personally though, I do not think people would be scrambling to pay that much if it wasn't an Aquastar fish.


----------



## Blackstar00

I wouldn't pay that much, even if I had lots of money. 
I like how fiery his fins look and how it looks like they're feathers but to me 50+ is too much for a fish.


----------



## BlueInkFish

I *REALLY* like this girl. Her color is stunning, and her form is decent! Ain't to shabby!!!


----------



## Bailmint

I would tap that


----------



## BlueInkFish

Haha! She's the one of the first females that have ever caught my eye... And it's pretty rare for me to find a female that suits me. I WANT!!!!


----------



## AukWord

Blackstar00 said:


> I really like this female and am thinking of getting her but since I don't have much experience with bettas I don't really know what to look for in a betta, as far as shape of body and fin/ tail size and stuff like that. She isn't expensive and she was put up for bids by Phusit. Has anyone purchased a betta from this seller before, what was your experience like and would you recommed them?
> 
> Here she is. Description says she is a HMPK.


I've purchased from Phusit, twice. Both transactions went smoothly, and communication is good from him.

There are certain sellers I don't even much bother to look at their auctions, now, and some I wade thru most of the listings that are of a color I might be interested in--because you do find nice fish among those listings, sometimes.

(listen to me, like I know what I'm doing, LOL)

Then there are a few breeders that I see with auctions up, that I know I'm nearly certainly going to see something I like and want. Very small handful of those.



JHatchett said:


> Wow...$230
> 
> Pretty, but it looks rather like a marble.


Yeah, I know. He's probably going to be mottled solid-ish green here in a few months.

I've seen prices like that on eBay, but not quite that high, esp. for a HMPK, on aquabid, as a rule.



Blackstar00 said:


> Okay thanks for the pics they really helped. I might still consider getting her since I'm just wantng to keep her as a pet, no time or money for breeding.
> Also, are fish delivered to your door or left in the mailbox?


You know about the whole transhipping thing, right?

I only ask because I'm very new to it, and I had to ask questions and figure it out.

But if you want that female for a pet, I think you'll be happy purchasing from that breeder, Phusit.


----------



## lilnaugrim

This girl is absolutely striking!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1429844495


----------



## AukWord

lilnaugrim said:


> This girl is absolutely striking!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1429844495


^^^That's one of the sellers I was thinking of, when I said I often wade thru their listings, because some of the fish are really interesting.


----------



## Fenghuang

I got this girl from that seller. I like him too. Nice guy.

Seller's auction photo:



In my tank:


----------



## Fenghuang

Apologies for double posting, but it would not let me edit...

Here is something interesting. $5 starting bid, $20 BIN. Not a bad looking fish aside from the spoonhead and the spikey(?) dorsal. There is only 40 minutes left on this auction. Only a little wary because it looks to be a brand new seller with no feedback.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1429841436


----------



## jarabas

He's quite striking, isn't he. 
Your girl is lovely--such delicate coloring.


----------



## Fenghuang

Thanks, jarabas. 

Looks like we are _not_ getting the male... Said I'll let him go after that last bid. Disappointing... I should have hit BIN when it was $35. :-( 



Also not sure on the Armageddon girl anymore, just got outbid and I really don't want to go any higher on her since I thought the first bid was already a little steep. And I lost the red spot girl too. Bleh. 

I did win this one girl for $18. First one I had my eye on in this recent string of bids. Which is something, I guess. But not as nice compared to the other three.


----------



## jarabas

Aww--too bad.
I like her. Spent some time looking her over. I'm not very good with the standards yet, but she seems balanced to me.

Aquabid is a fustrating and wonderful thing, isn't it? I spend more time than I should looking at it. I lost a couple that I really wanted getting outbid at the last moment so my most recent purchase, I just hit BIN as soon as I saw her.
I'd like to pair her with the gold male underneath. Think I'll stop as I've run out of tanks and places to put them (5 koi bettas, 2 males, 3 females and the 2 golds.)


----------



## Fenghuang

Her branching is inconsistent. It is alright because I might breed her to a nice VT, but her fins are not my favourite. I was totally suckered in by her pattern though. Very cool. hope it doesn't marble out too much.

I would watch the girl you just won. She looks like she has scaling beginning to grow over her eyes (though it could be the pixelation of the pictures too). It can be corrected if you breed to a male that does not have that problem, but you have to watch out. Otherwise, she is a good looking fish.


----------



## jarabas

That little black dot is great. Can the inconsistent branching be bred out? I would imagine but I'm still learning betta genetics.

Yeah, I noticed the white dots in the gold girls eyes and convinced myself that they are highlights as they follow the highlight pattern of lighting across her body. I hope I'm right. Do you know anything about the genetics of this scaling problem? 

Thanks


----------



## Fenghuang

jarabas said:


> That little black dot is great. Can the inconsistent branching be bred out? I would imagine but I'm still learning betta genetics.
> 
> Yeah, I noticed the white dots in the gold girls eyes and convinced myself that they are highlights as they follow the highlight pattern of lighting across her body. I hope I'm right. Do you know anything about the genetics of this scaling problem?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, it can be bred out. It is usually caused by crossing tail types, I believe. Would take a quality mate and effort to fix, but not unfixable.

The scaling growing over or on the eye is most common with the metallics/dragon scaled fish. More likely with dragons with full masks. It is often a genetic defects in lines with thick scaling, but can just develop sometimes. In the worst cases, the fish ends up blind. If it starts to show up, you want to breed to another fish that doesn't have it, preferably a non-dragon scale.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, it's scaling that is starting to appear on her eye. It's not full scaling though and likely will stay like that thankfully. It's more common on full dragon scales that the scale actually goes all the way over because that's the last place that is "open" for the scales to grow onto. Breeding her to him likely won't pose a problem as neither of them are actual dragons, just Metallics which is thicker that normal scales but not actually White as real Dragons need to be.


----------



## jarabas

Thanks --I appreciate it.


----------



## Fenghuang

Someone hit the $50 BIN on our second choice male! Wow, I am just not having the best luck this week.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Fenghuang said:


> Someone hit the $50 BIN on our second choice male! Wow, I am just not having the best luck this week.


I'm sorry! I feel the same way... A LOT of the time.


----------



## AukWord

I feel very lucky (and pretty tapped out, hehe) but I got all except one fish I really wanted for this next shipment.

He went for 230.00, so I don't feel regretful about letting him go.

Really cool girl I wanted, with a fantastic dorsal and caudal, died, sadly, but the seller contacted me and offered replacement (which I declined, didn't like her as well) or a refund. Good seller.

Weird question though--I had another seller ask me to add in 4% to an invoice, to cover his paypal fees.

He didn't give me a total, just asked for the 4%.

I thought the sellers paid the fees?

Is this a common request?

I paid the amount of the invoice and ignored the request, btw.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I always pay the 4% fee. The seller technically is not supposed to ask for it, but honestly, I'm not going to quibble over a few extra dollars when I really want the fish.

Some members on here seem to really hate the practice, but personally, it doesn't bother me.


----------



## AukWord

LittleBettaFish said:


> I always pay the 4% fee. The seller technically is not supposed to ask for it, but honestly, I'm not going to quibble over a few extra dollars when I really want the fish.
> 
> Some members on here seem to really hate the practice, but personally, it doesn't bother me.


Thanks for your input.

It just startled me a bit--I try to exercise a lot of caution in online buying, and thought the policies were clearly stated that the seller is supposed to pay the paypal fees.

While I wouldn't quibble over a few dollars, either, if I really wanted a fish, I do want to follow all rules as reasonable and appropriate.


----------



## Fenghuang

I never had a seller ask me that, but I think the Paypal fee is only like $1-2. I wouldn't fight over either, but I do know sellers are not suppose to ask...


This guy is interesting.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1430176472


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I both buy and sell. PayPal's policy is quite clear: Sellers pay their PayPal fees and it is in violation of PayPal policy to ask a buyer for them...so I turn those suckers in. If they want the fees paid they should add them into the product cost. Besides, when you sign up as a seller you sign a contract that you know the rules and will follow them.

It's not the $$ that bothers me; it's the sheer audacity to ask a buyer to pay for the _seller's_ use of PayPal!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Wow, if I turned all the people in who have asked me for the fees I'd likely not have any wild bettas at all. So I just pay the fees. Only one I am wary of, is using the 'gift' option on Paypal as I don't believe there is any recourse if something goes wrong.


----------



## AukWord

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I both buy and sell. PayPal's policy is quite clear: Sellers pay their PayPal fees and it is in violation of PayPal policy to ask a buyer for them...so I turn those suckers in. If they want the fees paid they should add them into the product cost. Besides, when you sign up as a seller you sign a contract that you know the rules and will follow them.
> 
> *It's not the $$ that bothers me; it's the sheer audacity to ask a buyer to pay for the seller's use of PayPal!*


Bold emphasis, mine.

That was pretty much my reaction to the request.

I've never had anyone do that to me before, and so I just decided to pay my own contracted responsibility, i.e. the purchase price plus shipping, and ignored the inappropriate part of the transaction.

Not sure, especially given the language barriers, that I'd feel comfortable actually turning this seller in, but I wasn't going to participate in something that violated TOS, either.


----------



## Nyri

I used to buy rats from someone who tacked on a paypal charge... difference was, I had the option to pay in cash or use paypal and add the extra percentage. If she was only using paypal, it would make much more sense for her to just raise the price of her rats a little and not mention the paypal charge. Since I had the option to pay in cash and avoid the fee if I wanted, I really didn't mind... also I had to meet her in person to pick up the rats and mice


----------



## Fenghuang

Update on that male I was so bummed about getting outbid on... 



And I thought it was starting to get too expensive when it got into the $50's.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I am not adverse to spending money to get the fish I want. But I don't think I could justify spending that much money on a fish that could very well look completely different weeks or months from now. 

It would be a different matter if the pattern was stable.


----------



## Fenghuang

LittleBettaFish said:


> I am not adverse to spending money to get the fish I want. But I don't think I could justify spending that much money on a fish that could very well look completely different weeks or months from now.
> 
> It would be a different matter if the pattern was stable.


I reckon you are right. He might not even look like that when he comes out of the shipping box. But he just looks so interesting in those pictures though... Oh, well. I hope his new owner, who ever it ends up being, will be happy with him.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Yes the current pattern is really striking. I just know how disappointing it can be if they marble out.


----------



## Hallyx

One of the nice things about wilds: what you see is what you get.


----------



## Fenghuang

Actually, I have been really admiring pictures of wild betta splendens lately. While I love all these fancy patterns and colours, there is some really striking about the markings on the wild ones. Don't think I am ready for any wilds yet though.


----------



## Bailmint

Wilds are striking, I have a little Smaragdina from AB, he looked nothing like his picture for the first few weeks. Then, he finally got comfortable, and I saw him flare at Ingeo [the koi boy I showed a few posts ago]. He now flares very often, and his color is like a new penny. He looks very much like his picture now lol, when he's flaring, most of the time he stays clamped. He doesn't seem to see reason in flaring or puffing out his fins unless there's another fish around.

He has also jumped the divider twice...once in attempt to make friends with the male across the divider. The second time to fight, Ingeo was provoking him. He lost part of his mouth and Ingeo lost part of his left ventral. So if you do get a wild, keep the water level low for jumping. Either across the divider or out of the tank.

LBF told me that their care is similar to splendens, which is true. Keep the water level a little lower, and generally they won't eat pellets, so frozen or live food will have to do. I find my Smaragdina tried to eat pellets, but kept spitting them out and trying again because he just couldn't down it. I fed him bloodworms with pellets until he finally got the hang of eating pellets, so he has a mix diet of those.

Their care is similar, normal water changes, feedings, all that jazz. But IAL would be necessary if your pH is high.


----------



## Fenghuang

Thank you. That information is very helpful, Bailmint. I think the pH hovers at about 8 or 9? I need to get my water testing kit down and double-check. Lots of lime in this water.



EDIT: That dorsal is wonky and split ventrals, but the only other male I really like on Aquabid right now. Obviously also has the potential to marble.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1430487916


----------



## AukWord

Fenghuang said:


> Thank you. That information is very helpful, Bailmint. I think the pH hovers at about 8 or 9? I need to get my water testing kit down and double-check. Lots of lime in this water.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: That dorsal is wonky and split ventrals, but the only other male I really like on Aquabid right now. Obviously also has the potential to marble.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1430487916


Hmm, well I don't know if it's sacrilege, poor form, or cybersocial faux pas, to post an eBay fish on the aquabid thread, but this cute little boy made me think of you, Fenghuang, and your recent quest for this sort of spotty guy:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HMPK-61-Ind...772?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa85a469c

He's cheap now, but who can know what the bidding will do?


----------



## Fenghuang

AukWord said:


> Hmm, well I don't know if it's sacrilege, poor form, or cybersocial faux pas, to post an eBay fish on the aquabid thread, but this cute little boy made me think of you, Fenghuang, and your recent quest for this sort of spotty guy:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HMPK-61-Ind...772?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa85a469c
> 
> He's cheap now, but who can know what the bidding will do?


Nothing wrong with Ebay links, as far as I know. I know plenty of people who posted Ebay fish here. 

But thank you. Yes, I have seen him; Russell actually showed him to me before. He had been actually listed before and his auction had gone up to $120+! I guess the highest bidder didn't pay up and he was relisted? I don't know if I trust Ebay auction prices that much.


----------



## AukWord

Fenghuang said:


> Nothing wrong with Ebay links, as far as I know. I know plenty of people who posted Ebay fish here.
> 
> But thank you. Yes, I have seen him; Russell actually showed him to me before. He had been actually listed before and his auction had gone up to $120+! I guess the highest bidder didn't pay up and he was relisted? I don't know if I trust Ebay auction prices that much.


There's a fish on there right now that has nearly two days left on auction, and it's up to $405.00 so far.

I may need to quit my day job and just concentrate on Bettas


----------



## Fenghuang

AukWord said:


> There's a fish on there right now that has nearly two days left on auction, and it's up to $405.00 so far.
> 
> I may need to quit my day job and just concentrate on Bettas


More like you might need to get _another_ day job to afford them! :lol:


----------



## AukWord

Fenghuang said:


> More like you might need to get _another_ day job to afford them! :lol:


Got that t-shirt


----------



## Fenghuang

These two boys are so vibrant.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1430546561



http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1430546892


----------



## Fenghuang

Closest blue dragon I have seen.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1430583783


----------



## BlueInkFish

Wow!!!


----------



## Hallyx

That blue dragon is amazing. Are we sure that's an accurate color rendition? The last time I saw one like that it was photo-shopped.

I take that back. After studying the gill color and the fish in the top right photo, that looks like a real blue dragon.


----------



## Fenghuang

Holy cow. I didn't even notice the starting bid on that blue dragon girl. ONE HUNDRED DOLLARS. O.O


Yeah. I think she looks like the real deal. But a lucky marble spawn could have still thrown her.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Fenghuang said:


> Holy cow. I didn't even notice the starting bid on that blue dragon girl. ONE HUNDRED DOLLARS. O.O
> 
> 
> Yeah. I think she looks like the real deal. But a lucky marble spawn could have still thrown her.


I was thinking marble too.. guessing the blue and yellow in her will bleed and mess up that nice look in a few months to a year.. if it hasn't changed he already.. my by Xerxes looked nothing like his photo by the time he got here.


----------



## Fenghuang

Aqua Aurora said:


> I was thinking marble too.. guessing the blue and yellow in her will bleed and mess up that nice look in a few months to a year.. if it hasn't changed he already.. my by Xerxes looked nothing like his photo by the time he got here.


What did Xerxes look like when you got him? He looks so cool right now.



This one has some strange looking marbling.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1430515556


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Fenghuang said:


> What did Xerxes look like when you got him? He looks so cool right now.


seller photo









first days


most recent 



I spent hours staring at him and the seller photo.. the day after he got here (and was colored up) he has the exact same fin shaping (little notches in fins.. what ever the proper term is for it)


----------



## DangerousAngel

WOAH! He is just STUNNING!!


----------



## Bailmint

Seller photo isn't working :c ^

My AB female just got shipped!
http://oi59.tinypic.com/117bdyf.jpg


----------



## Fenghuang

Everyone else been noticing broken images and slow connection time for Aquabid pages lately?


----------



## Bailmint

I haven't been noticing slowness, but there's definitely a bunch of broken images. Maybe we should contact AB.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Yes! I was trying to go through the wild-type betta section and half the photos were not showing up.


----------



## Bailmint

It's really annoying, I just emailed them.


----------



## Fenghuang

Bailmint said:


> It's really annoying, I just emailed them.


Thank you! I actually think of doing that for some reason. I feel foolish for just emailing sellers for pictures of the fish I was interested in now.


----------



## Bailmint

Haha it's okay. I'm sure AB will fix it soon enough, as I'm pretty sure it's a programmed website.


----------



## Bailmint

*Warning: Explicit AquaBid Content*

No joke, don't click if you're not prepared...I stumbled upon this whilst looking at AB wilds.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettas&1430462071


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Haha I wouldn't say that is explicit but an unusual choice of photo to accompany the fish. I think maybe a chunk of copper or something would have been better.


----------



## Bailmint

Yeah, but I still wanted to put a strict warning up, rather than just throwing that out there.


----------



## AukWord

Aqua Aurora said:


> ...
> most recent
> 
> 
> I spent hours staring at him and the seller photo.. the day after he got here (and was colored up) he has the exact same fin shaping (little notches in fins.. what ever the proper term is for it)


So, does he have diamond eye?

Gorgeous colors in his fins.



Fenghuang said:


> Everyone else been noticing broken images and slow connection time for Aquabid pages lately?


YES! 

Been bugging the crap out of me. 

I thought it was my computer as I just did some stuff with the software and thought I messed something up.



Bailmint said:


> It's really annoying, I just emailed them.


Thank you for doing that. Really appreciate it, and hope they get on it, soon.


----------



## Fenghuang

Bailmint said:


> *Warning: Explicit AquaBid Content*
> 
> No joke, don't click if you're not prepared...I stumbled upon this whilst looking at AB wilds.
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettas&1430462071


LOL. That is pretty hilarious. 

Gorgeous fish though. XD


----------



## AukWord

Bailmint said:


> *Warning: Explicit AquaBid Content*
> 
> No joke, don't click if you're not prepared...I stumbled upon this whilst looking at AB wilds.
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettas&1430462071


^^^Wrong hairstyle, for Princess Leia.


----------



## black ice betta

I have an amazing black and sky blue betta and will post a picture soon.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Awh
I missed the fun. The image appears to have been removed.


----------



## Fenghuang

Image is broken now, but final closing bid of that male I wanted... :shock:


----------



## Kisiel

FishyFishy89 said:


> Awh
> I missed the fun. The image appears to have been removed.


Same here lol. 

Not from aquabid, but my white HMPK pair from a breeder down south should be here soon! I'm so excited to meet them :')


----------



## Fenghuang

You guys didn't miss much. It was just a smaragdina being advertised with a scantily-cladded model. How the seller made the connection between a wild betta and a girl in a bikini, I don't know. xD

Congrats, Kisel. Are you going to show pictures?



This male is pretty cool. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1430879324


----------



## lilnaugrim

Idk, the picture worked for me! haha, I found it rather funny. I suppose the goldish color on the betta reminded them about that model XD

My yellow girl is shipped today! Should get her Friday! Excited!!


----------



## JHatchett

One of my fish shipped. Linda forgot the 2nd by mistake. He should ship today.


----------



## AukWord

Fenghuang said:


> You guys didn't miss much. It was just a smaragdina being advertised with a scantily-cladded model. How the seller made the connection between a wild betta and a girl in a bikini, I don't know. xD...



But, you have to tell them it was a _gold metallic bikini_ or my joke doesn't make any sense ;-)


----------



## BlueInkFish

Wtf.... I guess their trying to make a comparison between the colors??? LOL!!! To crazy.

Anyways. Im only able to see thumbnails and when I click on the actual link... Leads me to broken pictures


----------



## Aqua Aurora

AukWord said:


> So, does he have diamond eye?
> 
> Gorgeous colors in his fins.


That's the name for the disorder where scales grow over the eyes? Yes he has that, he's going blind but still doing well. The blue in his fins keep spreading... I fear in another year he won't be 'mustard' anymore.





As for the uncomfortably pleather 'bikini' thing.. lot of people work on the theory that 'sex sells'. Anyone remember the 90s and all the truck commercials with women in bikinis? Same deal. 'Course having that much butt hanging out the back of it (not cut to cover the whole rear) is rather unattractive... but I'm not a dude so who knows.. maybe they're into that.


----------



## AukWord

Mine, in blue.



Aqua Aurora said:


> That's the name for the disorder where scales grow over the eyes? Yes he has that, he's going blind but still doing well. The blue in his fins keep spreading... I fear in another year he won't be 'mustard' anymore.
> 
> Oh, sorry to hear that. I thought that was what I was seeing, about his eyes, but I'm still learning. Glad he's doing well.
> 
> And, is he considered "mustard"? I thought he was an Armageddon? (Which I love both, just confused on terms sometimes.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the uncomfortably pleather 'bikini' thing.. lot of people work on the theory that 'sex sells'. Anyone remember the 90s and all the truck commercials with women in bikinis? Same deal. 'Course having that much butt hanging out the back of it (not cut to cover the whole rear) is rather unattractive... but I'm not a dude so who knows.. maybe they're into that.



Sex does indeed sell. Witness the Hardee's commercials :roll:

I am also pretty sure I've never, ever heard a dude complain about women's body parts hanging out of skimpy clothing (well, at least attractive women)


----------



## Bailmint

Mark, the AB owner, emailed me back and said something about his hard drive got corrupted, and he's fixing it. The sellers need to repost their images, but the more recently posted ones should be fine.


----------



## AukWord

Bailmint said:


> Mark, the AB owner, emailed me back and said something about his hard drive got corrupted, and he's fixing it. The sellers need to repost their images, but the more recently posted ones should be fine.


Still lots of missing broken images today, but appreciate you sharing this update.

Not really enjoying the transhipping experience, at this point, so will hesitate to purchase overseas from AB again, anyhow.


----------



## Bailmint

Yes, it can be stressful, but most of my fish are imported, so I know the process is well worth it...at least for me.

Anyways, I won bidding for this gem yesterday, he was the only one that I really liked:


----------



## AukWord

Bailmint said:


> Yes, it can be stressful, but most of my fish are imported, so I know the process is well worth it...at least for me.
> 
> Anyways, I won bidding for this gem yesterday, he was the only one that I really liked:


Wow, he's way cool.

Are you doing the Armageddon thing?


----------



## Aqua Aurora

AukWord said:


> Oh, sorry to hear that. I thought that was what I was seeing, about his eyes, but I'm still learning. Glad he's doing well.
> 
> And, is he considered "mustard"? I thought he was an Armageddon? (Which I love both, just confused on terms sometimes.)
> 
> 
> Sex does indeed sell. Witness the Hardee's commercials :roll:
> 
> I am also pretty sure I've never, ever heard a dude complain about women's body parts hanging out of skimpy clothing (well, at least attractive women)


I put mustard (aka mustard gas or mg) in quotes and technically no mustard gas exist as it was a (C) name for a line one breeder made and ended without selling any offspring, but everyone uses the term for blue and yellow bettas.. several people on this form get a bit anal about it and correct it as "multi color" because of the reason stated above.. But it wasn't a brand name so I think its a bit dumb to claim a color name/term and not let others use it.... *ANYWAYS *Yes he is armegedon, but that just describes the red in the yellow parts of his fins. SO If i ditch the quotations he's an armageddon mustard gas halfmoon plakat.

Sadly I don't live by Hardee's anymore :c I miss they're yummy food! I saw a Bo-Jangles truck last week though.. almost turned around and followed it (hoping it stops at the restraint not the warehouse).. this is way north for that franchise so was surprised to see it.


----------



## Bailmint

Nope, not breeding them, little guy is just a pet unless I end up getting a sister female, which I wouldn't be too surprised if I do.


----------



## jarabas

Crossed fingers--just got my click and ship notice.
5 bettas arriving from Thailand tomorrow!
(don't have a pic of one female)


----------



## BlueInkFish

Wow! Pictures please, once you've recieved them!


----------



## Bailmint

Gorgeous! I just contacted the seller about a sister female for the HMPK I bought, I would rather breed HMPK's than HM's because of the fin biting/fin rot issues. Plus, color seems a bit more vibrant on our little HMPK's.

My butterfly female is arriving tomorrow, my HMPK and HM males, and potential HMPK female, is coming in May 12th. I just love AquaBid. My lifelong dream is to actually be able to afford an Aquastar fish.

Jesus...that's 17 fish I have. And I'm 14.


----------



## jarabas

Love this little girl from King Betta Farms:
https://www.facebook.com/kingbettaf...41968.101877849912045/652109384888886/?type=1


----------



## Fenghuang

Well, I guess I will try my hand at wilds after all. Or well, my girlfriend wants them. These were the only ones she liked after the one that got away.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettas1430363711

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettas1430362905


----------



## LittleBettaFish

jarabas said:


> Love this little girl from King Betta Farms:
> https://www.facebook.com/kingbettaf...41968.101877849912045/652109384888886/?type=1


I really like what this breeder produces but at the moment, his fish are priced way out of my budget.

Also Fenghuang, most important thing with wilds is to have the top of their tank completely covered. I use cling wrap. They are such terrific jumpers.


----------



## DangerousAngel

She is so cute! This thread makes me think about getting my next Betta from here. But not anytime soon.


----------



## Fenghuang

LittleBettaFish said:


> I really like what this breeder produces but at the moment, his fish are priced way out of my budget.
> 
> Also Fenghuang, most important thing with wilds is to have the top of their tank completely covered. I use cling wrap. They are such terrific jumpers.


I definitely will see to it that the tank is jump-proof. Thank you.


----------



## kittenfish

Aqua Aurora said:


> As for the uncomfortably pleather 'bikini' thing.. lot of people work on the theory that 'sex sells'. Anyone remember the 90s and all the truck commercials with women in bikinis? Same deal. 'Course having that much butt hanging out the back of it (not cut to cover the whole rear) is rather unattractive... but I'm not a dude so who knows.. maybe they're into that.


Yeah she needs to go up a size with those bottoms, that quad-butt is not attractive. It's pretty funny to think of the thought process involved with this advertising method. "Ooh, that's a nice looking bikini girl...I need to buy this fish!!"


----------



## Fenghuang

kittenfish said:


> Yeah she needs to go up a size with those bottoms, that quad-butt is not attractive. It's pretty funny to think of the thought process involved with this advertising method. "Ooh, that's a nice looking bikini girl...I need to buy this fish!!"


Perhaps the seller intends to show all the potential buyers what a real lady's fish he is? :lol:


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Fenghuang said:


> Perhaps the seller intends to show all the potential buyers what a real lady's fish he is? :lol:


You didn't really say that, did you? :roll:


----------



## Fenghuang

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> You didn't really say that, did you? :roll:


C'mon, I didn't necessarily say it worked!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Made me laugh.


----------



## Fenghuang

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Made me laugh.


I know, I'm hilarious. Lol jk.


But then again, I did purchase a pair of copper smaragdina after seeing that page...


----------



## Alaura123

Ah I just can't be browsing so much x,) I tried avoiding Thailand, and this is really a very good chance, sadly I most likely can't fulfill it.
I really want her though...

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1430626204


----------



## AukWord

jarabas said:


> Love this little girl from King Betta Farms:
> https://www.facebook.com/kingbettaf...41968.101877849912045/652109384888886/?type=1


Um, I might have eaten Ramen for a month, for this girl, but she's sold, along with several of her sisters who I also wanted--red, blue, white, green, and yellow, all on one fish!

https://www.facebook.com/kingbettaf...1877849912045/599024753530683/?type=3&theater


----------



## Fenghuang

Goodness, I love this girl's fins and pattern so much I would even excuse her split ventrals. Her top line just is not good though.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1430865244


----------



## Fenghuang

Alaura: She's pretty! That is a very interesting pattern.


Goodness, I love this girl's fins and pattern. Too bad about her split ventrals and top line though.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1430865244


----------



## jarabas

AukWord said:


> Um, I might have eaten Ramen for a month, for this girl, but she's sold, along with several of her sisters who I also wanted--red, blue, white, green, and yellow, all on one fish!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/kingbettaf...1877849912045/599024753530683/?type=3&theater


He breeds some lovely girls. I've fallen for several. I'm really thinking about springing for that girl I posted, but she's 100.00 so I have to think hard. 
I don't have anyone I'd breed her to, but I think she should be bred.


----------



## jarabas

AukWord said:


> Um, I might have eaten Ramen for a month, for this girl, but she's sold, along with several of her sisters who I also wanted--red, blue, white, green, and yellow, all on one fish!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/kingbettaf...1877849912045/599024753530683/?type=3&theater


I love his fish. Sorely tempted but have to think twice before spending 100.00!
I don't have anyone to breed her to and she should be bred.


----------



## AukWord

jarabas said:


> I love his fish. Sorely tempted but have to think twice before spending 100.00!
> I don't have anyone to breed her to and she should be bred.


^^^Hehe, apparently you were really pondering hard--you said it twice! ;-)

I understand thinking hard--I'm letting a fish go I had my eye on, because of where his price went to, but perhaps a different fish will come along in future that we like even better, who can know?

So. 

Well, after a deal of stress and some communication issues, I got all six of my new fish today.

No heat pack, very little padding, and filthy--beyond filthy--water in the bags, so these guys don't look great. Cross your crossables for me that they get thru the next few days. They will get lots of extra preventative care for a while.

If they do get thru the next few, I think they'll make it, Bettas are so hardy, but it's sure a shame they had to be subjected to such conditions.


----------



## jarabas

I know--big betta day here as well. 
I had 5 coming. 4 arrived. One is MIA.
One DOA--really disappointed.
3 acclimated to their new digs and snacking on wingless fruitflies.

Here are two of them--top is gold boy, bottom is gold girl.
Little surprise sister of the DOA is hiding. She's very cute, a fancy hmpk with a lot of metallic.

Where are your pics?


----------



## AukWord

jarabas said:


> I know--big betta day here as well.
> I had 5 coming. 4 arrived. One is MIA.
> One DOA--really disappointed.
> 3 acclimated to their new digs and snacking on wingless fruitflies.
> 
> Here are two of them--top is gold boy, bottom is gold girl.
> Little surprise sister of the DOA is hiding. She's very cute, a fancy hmpk with a lot of metallic.
> 
> Where are your pics?


Well, boo on the MIA. Triple boo on the DOA. Such a shame, sorry.

So you got a freebie surprise sister, then? I'm confused now, on the fish math, how many you actually received...

And, where are _your_ pics? :-?

They are not showing up for me, unless you're referring to another thread? I will have to go look.

I _did have_ all the breeder's pics, but cleverly re-organized my pics on my computer and think they are now hiding somewhere deep down in my recycle bin and I have no patience to go look at the moment--I hate tech things, have I mentioned? Thank goodness I caught that, before I dumped the recycle bin, assuming they can all be found and fixed, we shall see.

My camera is crappy, but when these guys feel better, I'll try to get a few decent pics.

Edit: Now your pics are showing, weird.

Edit again: And I LOVE your fish's colors, really beautiful!


----------



## AukWord

This is the Koi boy I got, from Story Bettas:


----------



## jarabas

Maybe my fish will show up the same way.

I got a gold male hmpk, a gold female hmpk, and a surprise sister to the doa.
I also got the doa, a koi male hmpk, which I am bummed about.
I didn't get a koi female hmpk. The breeder told me he shipped her.
She wasn't in the package from Jesse this am. Hopefully he will get back to me soon and let me know what's up.


----------



## jarabas

WOW--what a great fish!
I love him.
You must be so pleased. I hope you are treating him like a porcelean king? Stress guard and IAL? Live foods?


----------



## Bailmint

I'm weak...I bought him, and a potential sister female...









18 fish and counting...


----------



## AukWord

jarabas said:


> WOW--what a great fish!
> I love him.
> You must be so pleased. I hope you are treating him like a porcelean king? Stress guard and IAL? Live foods?


Heh, they are ALL getting treated like kings and queens, even my little rescue dude from Petco, Hypoxia Harry. (Who is a blue copper, I believe, very unusual color, ridiculous long messy fins--he can barely swim.)

Hypoxia Harry was flopping around feebly in the bottom of a nearly empty cup, few drops of water left--when I went in for food one day a few years ago, and passed by the Betta display. Someone had cracked his cheap plastic cup, the water leaked out, and no one noticed, apparently.

And yes, I know Bettas gulp air, labyrinth fish, and all that, but "Dried-Up Donald" just didn't have the same ring as "Hypoxia Harry," and well, the boy *is* a bit slow, bless him.

This is my first plakat, from Somsak, I love this guy, he's even better in person, even extremely stressed he looks awesome, can't wait to see him settled in:


----------



## AukWord

Bailmint said:


> I'm weak...I bought him, and a potential sister female...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18 fish and counting...


OMG, I picked that fish out and then forbid myself him, or any more, for quite a while.

_Somebody_ had to forbid me ;-)

I'm so happy you got him--now I'll be able to watch how he does and see lots more pics. Something about him I just love.


----------



## Bailmint

Wow! I was wondering why such a beauty had no bids.

I'll update you on him  that's really cool, lol I got him in the last two minutes. Maybe I got him for a reason, cause I normally don't make a fish buying decision that quickly.


----------



## AukWord

Bailmint said:


> Wow! I was wondering why such a beauty had no bids.
> 
> I'll update you on him  that's really cool, lol I got him in the last two minutes. Maybe I got him for a reason, cause I normally don't make a fish buying decision that quickly.


I was so seriously considering him, that I saved pics of him to my computer--I just went and found them, to make sure it was the same fish--yup ;-)

I'm really glad he's with you!


----------



## Bailmint

Yeah, he's a beauty. I named him Applause, after this song: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_DPvE4rorw

I thought it fit very well lol.


----------



## AukWord

Bailmint said:


> Yeah, he's a beauty. I named him Applause, after this song: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_DPvE4rorw
> 
> I thought it fit very well lol.



That's a great name.


----------



## jarabas

AukWord said:


> Heh, they are ALL getting treated like kings and queens, ...
> This is my first plakat, from Somsak, I love this guy, he's even better in person, even extremely stressed he looks awesome, can't wait to see him settled in:


I like Somsak's fish. There are certain breeders I always notice--3D, Somsak, Interbettas... I'm sure there are more but right now my memory isn't working.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Bailmint said:


> I'm weak...I bought him, and a potential sister female...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18 fish and counting...


I'm at 5 bettas (40+ excluding community fish and countless shrimp in 3 tanks) how are you able to keep up with so many?!


----------



## Bailmint

I actually have 19 now, I bought his sister.

Well, I'm nearly 14, so hopefully that trips you off a bit.

I change every tank each Sunday, any tank under 10 gallons gets an 100% change, the rest get 50%. I have my own cycle and way of doing things lol, so it makes things faster and simpler. I don't think there's a number in the world of Bettas that I can't keep up with.


----------



## Fenghuang

He is an Armageddon, I guess. But gosh, his fins are horrendous.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1430491645


----------



## DangerousAngel

I actually love his fins!
Bailmint to have 19?! How do you even keep up with them?! I'm doing good with 4, that really is my limit!


----------



## AukWord

DangerousAngel said:


> I actually love his fins!
> Bailmint to have 19?! How do you even keep up with them?! I'm doing good with 4, that really is my limit!


Well, I have 19 now, and I certainly don't have the energy of a fourteen year old! 

What I do have is experience, and a system, and I do water changes twice per week--everyone has their own space, even my girls are separated for safety and minimizing stress.

I enjoy taking care of fish and live plants, sort of look at it as underwater gardening ;-)


----------



## Poro

A fish I'm getting from aquabids.. suggested to me by its own breeder for having the biggest ears of the bunch <3

im obsessed with white bettas


----------



## jarabas




----------



## Fenghuang

What a gorgeous pair of HMPKs. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1431050867


----------



## jarabas

Check out this guy!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1430529729


----------



## jarabas

I bought the littel girl from King Bettas:
https://www.facebook.com/kingbettaf...41968.101877849912045/652109384888886/?type=1

Now I think my little family is complete (except for the search for a suitable guy for her..)

Everyone had the live breakfast buffet today--scuds, mosquito lavae, bloodworms, and wingless drosophila. The hunt is on...


----------



## Aqua Aurora

I water change 1 tank per a day except Sunday (Xerxes and Aristocoles tanks), and Thursdays (Magnus', Alastors', and the newly setup lantern tank). I give myself Friday and Saturday off or to play catchup if the week was chaotic and I had to skip a tank. Keeping all the tanks planted and with cycled filters I could go 3 weeks without a water change and no issues (just some visible poop built up) but I prefer getting them once a week. I also have 2 live food cultures to care for daily, feeding all the fish 2-3 times a day (2 community tanks have nocturnal fish I feed before bed), do plant ferts daily..


----------



## Schmoo

poro said:


> a fish i'm getting from aquabids.. Suggested to me by its own breeder for having the biggest ears of the bunch <3
> 
> im obsessed with white bettas



omg he's stunning! <3


----------



## AukWord

jarabas said:


> Check out this guy!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1430529729


Love the color on his fins, but looks like he will probably go blind, eventually.

Jarabas, congrats!

What sort of male do you have in mind for her?


----------



## Supernoodle

Not on Aquabid ... but on EBAY!!


**GASP**

Seriously ... I cannot .... he's gorgeous!!

http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/H132-Thai-Import-Black-Yellow-Dragon-Multicolor-Halfmoon-HM-Male-Betta-Live-Fish-/261867559039?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf885d87f


----------



## Fenghuang

I like this female.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1431008787


----------



## Bailmint

I got his sister...she was expensive as hell for a female.


----------



## Fenghuang

Very pretty though.


----------



## Sadist

Bettaquinox has outdone him or herself with a black orchid butterfly! I so wish I could afford him and had space!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1430934204


----------



## AukWord

^^^You guys pick out all the same fish I do. I love that fish, copper and yellow both. Two of my faves, in one fish.

Sigh.

Good luck, hope you can bid on him.

I have more than enough spawn projects planned out and plenty of Bettas to care for, but he is really cool.

Edit: Was referring to the eBay fish that was posted--missed a bunch of posts in between, apparently. Not trying to confuse anyone, especially myself. ;-)


----------



## Aqua Aurora

There are a lot of pretty females on ebay right now.. makes me want to consider redoing the 20g long as a sorority again.


----------



## AukWord

Fenghuang said:


> I like this female.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1431008787


<ducks and cowers>

Please do not hate me.

She is a sibling to the male I just purchased, so...I bought her.

I promise if they successfully spawn, and if you are interested, I'll hook you up with one of the fry.;-)


----------



## Fenghuang

AukWord said:


> <ducks and cowers>
> 
> Please do not hate me.
> 
> She is a sibling to the male I just purchased, so...I bought her.
> 
> I promise if they successfully spawn, and if you are interested, I'll hook you up with one of the fry.;-)


Oh, darn, I was actually really considering that female... She would have been perfect for my "tancho koi" VT. 

But good choice... ;-) Who's her brother?


----------



## AukWord

Fenghuang said:


> Oh, darn, I was actually really considering that female... She would have been perfect for my "tancho koi" VT.
> 
> But good choice... ;-) Who's her brother?


This fella, just got him this week:



That seller is really nice, and gets back to you, unlike some of the others. It might be worth it for you to ask what he has, in females.


----------



## Kaxen

Wow I love the colors on that guy!


----------



## AukWord

Kaxen said:


> Wow I love the colors on that guy!


Thanks!

He is extra cool, in person...er, in "fish." 

A few I've bought from Aquabid have been a bit different than I expected, from the pics, but he's huge, happy, healthy and really social, along with being stunning.

Highly recommend this seller, storybettas.


----------



## Fenghuang

AukWord said:


> This fella, just got him this week:
> 
> 
> 
> That seller is really nice, and gets back to you, unlike some of the others. It might be worth it for you to ask what he has, in females.


Oh, I've seen him. Interesting colours.

Yeah, I know. I bought a sibling pair from him yesterday lol.


----------



## AukWord

Fenghuang said:


> Oh, I've seen him. Interesting colours.
> 
> Yeah, I know. I bought a sibling pair from him yesterday lol.


Ah, see, I thought I was giving you super secret tips :lol:

Well...you can't say that and not point me to the pics of your pair, or post 'em up again!


----------



## Fenghuang

AukWord said:


> Ah, see, I thought I was giving you super secret tips :lol:
> 
> Well...you can't say that and not point me to the pics of your pair, or post 'em up again!


Here is the male. I just won him yesterday.



Storybettas emailing me after offered asking if I would be interested in a sister. I bought her sight unseen, but Storybettas promised he will choose a nice one for me. So, I am putting my faith in the seller that he will be honest.


----------



## AukWord

Fenghuang said:


> Here is the male. I just won him yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Storybettas emailing me after offered asking if I would be interested in a sister. I bought her sight unseen, but Storybettas promised he will choose a nice one for me. So, I am putting my faith in the seller that he will be honest.


I like him, and from what I've seen, I'd bet you get a nice female, too.


----------



## Fenghuang

AukWord said:


> I like him, and from what I've seen, I'd bet you get a nice female, too.


Thank you. I am allowed two more for this shipment and that is all the fish I can have for now. So, I am keeping my eyes peeled for two very nice ones.

I will be up to 22 bettas.


----------



## Fenghuang

Aukword! This male from another seller actually looks just like the sib female you got.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1431001305


----------



## BlueInkFish

Okay, Feng, would you like me to stop you now? Your starting a rampage! LOL! That boy is beautiful!


----------



## Fenghuang

litelboyblu said:


> Okay, Feng, would you like me to stop you now? Your starting a rampage! LOL! That boy is beautiful!


Not yet, I have permission for two more. The Great Betta Prohibition starts after that. ;-)


----------



## AukWord

Alright, you guys, who exactly is in charge of the permissions and the prohibitions?

I am too good at influencing myself badly, and I am the only one I have to check with, so. May need sponsor, soon.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Lol, I could help you with that LOL, I get the feeling of having way to many fish... Way to much. But then I check on AB and see the fish... The cycle starts again and repeats.


----------



## lilnaugrim

So my yellow girl came in on Friday, Saturday afternoon she died. The same way that my Yellow Dragon girl previously died only the Dragon died shortly after. I'm really getting sick of this. These are the only two fish I've had this happen to and I've bought many from Thailand. I always do at least a 2 hour drip acclimation and I know it's not my water :-/ She came in stressed out but that's normal from shipping. She perked up for a bit and then boom-dead.....Therakan has agreed to send me another girl free of charge though, so that's very nice of him. I just hope she lives >.>

This was her:


----------



## Bailmint

That's really strange...I know awhile back another member on the forum had a similar problem, all of her fish just kept dying days after she got them.


----------



## Fenghuang

AukWord said:


> Alright, you guys, who exactly is in charge of the permissions and the prohibitions?
> 
> I am too good at influencing myself badly, and I am the only one I have to check with, so. May need sponsor, soon.


For me, it's my girlfriend. She has to keep a tight rein or else I will spend all our money on fish. :lol:


----------



## Aqua Aurora

lilnaugrim said:


> So my yellow girl came in on Friday, Saturday afternoon she died. The same way that my Yellow Dragon girl previously died only the Dragon died shortly after. I'm really getting sick of this. These are the only two fish I've had this happen to and I've bought many from Thailand. I always do at least a 2 hour drip acclimation and I know it's not my water :-/ She came in stressed out but that's normal from shipping. She perked up for a bit and then boom-dead.....Therakan has agreed to send me another girl free of charge though, so that's very nice of him. I just hope she lives >.>
> 
> This was her:


I'm very sorry to hear.
Have you used any items between the fish that died (airline tube for drip acclimation, heater, floating cup, etc etc)? Might have had one come in with something that stayed on an item and does not die from drying out?


----------



## AukWord

litelboyblu said:


> Lol, I could help you with that LOL, I get the feeling of having way to many fish... Way to much. But then I check on AB and see the fish... The cycle starts again and repeats.


Expect late night random phone calls, then, resulting from insomnia-inspired aquabid surfing :lol:



lilnaugrim said:


> So my yellow girl came in on Friday, Saturday afternoon she died. The same way that my Yellow Dragon girl previously died only the Dragon died shortly after. I'm really getting sick of this. These are the only two fish I've had this happen to and I've bought many from Thailand. I always do at least a 2 hour drip acclimation and I know it's not my water :-/ She came in stressed out but that's normal from shipping. She perked up for a bit and then boom-dead.....Therakan has agreed to send me another girl free of charge though, so that's very nice of him. I just hope she lives >.>
> 
> This was her:


I'm sorry to hear. She was a pretty girl, such a disappointment.

Therakan seems good to deal with, glad you're getting another fish.


----------



## Fenghuang

Sorry to hear about the yellow girl and the dragon girl, Lil. It is very nice of the seller to offer you a replacement though.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Aqua, no, everything was completely dried out between uses and I've used it for other fish between the previous Yellow Dragon which was over a month ago and this new girl. Linda also found it strange. I should be getting a pic of the new girl today though


----------



## Sadist

I get the same thing with pet store fish sometimes. They live for 2 days, then die with no other symptoms. Maybe it's just too much stress with the shipping and new home?


----------



## jarabas

Strep can kill fish with no warning--they don't show symptoms. It can be a problem in fish farms. Most of the bettas sold in the chain stores and from Thailand come from fish farms.


----------



## AukWord

jarabas said:


> Strep can kill fish with no warning--they don't show symptoms. It can be a problem in fish farms. Most of the bettas sold in the chain stores and from Thailand come from fish farms.


So, do you just do prophylactic abs, when you get new fish, then?

I never have, just the usual pristine water conditions, watch them carefully, good nutrition, etc, etc.


----------



## DangerousAngel

lilnaugrim said:


> So my yellow girl came in on Friday, Saturday afternoon she died. The same way that my Yellow Dragon girl previously died only the Dragon died shortly after. I'm really getting sick of this. These are the only two fish I've had this happen to and I've bought many from Thailand. I always do at least a 2 hour drip acclimation and I know it's not my water :-/ She came in stressed out but that's normal from shipping. She perked up for a bit and then boom-dead.....Therakan has agreed to send me another girl free of charge though, so that's very nice of him. I just hope she lives >.>
> 
> This was her:


OH NO! I'm so sorry 5o hear about the 2 girls you got! She sure was pretty.  that was really nice of the seller to give you a new one free of charge though.


----------



## Fenghuang

A black DTHM from the same seller as my melano boy who recently passed on. Nice fish... But I don't know. :-( 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1430998462


----------



## jarabas

AukWord said:


> So, do you just do prophylactic abs, when you get new fish, then?
> 
> I never have, just the usual pristine water conditions, watch them carefully, good nutrition, etc, etc.


My strategy has always been a 30 minute methylene blue bath when the new fish gets home followed by 2 weeks in quarantine. I use the water in the bag the fish comes home in, add the mb, and gradually drizzle some tank water in. 

If I don't like the way the fish looks, I soak their food in neoplex for a week.

I also give my equipment a bleach soak every few weeks or between using for new fish and the other fish. 

I know I use more interventions than a lot of the keepers here. I rely on my friends who do this for a living for advice. I've been very very lucky and have rarely lost a fish to disease--I hope I am not jinxing myself.:shock:


----------



## jarabas

Fenghuang,
What is holding you back?


----------



## Fenghuang

jarabas said:


> My strategy has always been a 30 minute methylene blue bath when the new fish gets home followed by 2 weeks in quarantine. I use the water in the bag the fish comes home in, add the mb, and gradually drizzle some tank water in.
> 
> If I don't like the way the fish looks, I soak their food in neoplex for a week.
> 
> I also give my equipment a bleach soak every few weeks or between using for new fish and the other fish.
> 
> I know I use more interventions than a lot of the keepers here. I rely on my friends who do this for a living for advice. I've been very very lucky and have rarely lost a fish to disease--I hope I am not jinxing myself.:shock:


I think this strategy is very good. I might have to take a leaf out of your book. 



jarabas said:


> Fenghuang,
> What is holding you back?


Not getting the same feeling as the first fish, I guess? I fell in love with the melano male I got before instantly and that led to me importing by myself for the first time.


----------



## AukWord

jarabas said:


> My strategy has always been a 30 minute methylene blue bath when the new fish gets home followed by 2 weeks in quarantine. I use the water in the bag the fish comes home in, add the mb, and gradually drizzle some tank water in.
> 
> If I don't like the way the fish looks, I soak their food in neoplex for a week.
> 
> I also give my equipment a bleach soak every few weeks or between using for new fish and the other fish.
> 
> I know I use more interventions than a lot of the keepers here. I rely on my friends who do this for a living for advice. I've been very very lucky and have rarely lost a fish to disease--I hope I am not jinxing myself.:shock:


Hmm, I was "raised up" in a fish store, first real job as a teen (other than babysitting and dogsitting, etc).

We used a lot of chemicals, there.

Not as much of a fan, nowadays.

I tend to just keep everything separate and pristine, and really push great nutrition, etc. I do like salting them up a bit if anyone looks iffy. 

I never use the water in the bag--on these imports, I'm betting those fish have been eliminating and pouring ammonia off their gills for a week, by the time that bag gets to my door.

Once I've dripped tank water into that bag for a bit, and no one looks shocky, that water gets dumped.

And now, I hope I haven't jinxed myself, either! :lol:


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Fenghuang said:


> Not getting the same feeling as the first fish, I guess? I fell in love with the melano male I got before instantly and that led to me importing by myself for the first time.


Don't rush it, wait and keep looking you may find *the one*, if you grab just something "meh" and similar you'll be hitting your head on the desk when you spot *the one* (or just say [censor] it and buy another tank >.>''')


----------



## jarabas

You are right about the water in the bag--disgusting.
I should elaborate a bit as I poke a skewer in the bag as soon as I can pry the lid off the box at the post office and I squeeze some Prime and mb in there with a pipette.
The fish don't need to spend another instant in that toxic soup than is absolutely necessary. Whatever gets them in some detoxified, oxygenated water asap is a good idea.


----------



## AukWord

jarabas said:


> You are right about the water in the bag--disgusting.
> I should elaborate a bit as I poke a skewer in the bag as soon as I can pry the lid off the box at the post office and I squeeze some Prime and mb in there with a pipette.
> The fish don't need to spend another instant in that toxic soup than is absolutely necessary. Whatever gets them in some detoxified, oxygenated water asap is a good idea.


Soooo....do y'all get the same looks from your PO employees that I get? :lol:

Feng, agreed--wait 'til you feel the pitterpatter in your heart, before you hit that button.


----------



## jarabas

They must see some crazy stuff--but they've never seemed surprized that I'm getting fish.


----------



## Kaxen

While bored while working I was hit by a scheme to do a crazy decoden aquarium and then I was like a tank like that would need a princess or a prince and then I went skimming for golden crowntails...

and also found this purple one that is really pretty.

*contemplates selling books for more aquarium space*


----------



## jarabas

I always love Sanya's fish--the top boy, Interbettas.
I've bought 4 bettas from him and a 5th from his line but spawned by his daughter(Bunyisa at LadySiam.) 
The other boy is a great fish too. Love the steel and lavendar color combo.


----------



## KitDewStein

That golden one 0.0 I am amazed by that


----------



## Bailmint

The purple one is very bloated...


----------



## Kaxen

Oh wow it is... I hadn't realized it earlier.


----------



## Kisiel

Ugh, I'm getting really annoyed now. I've been waiting for my fish for over a month but the seller keeps coming up with excuse after excuse not to send them. I've been patient, I really have. But this is getting ridiculous. 

Hopefully they'll actually get sent this Thursday. If not I'm cancelling the whole thing.


----------



## Bailmint

Which seller?


----------



## FishyFishy89

Kisiel said:


> Ugh, I'm getting really annoyed now. I've been waiting for my fish for over a month but the seller keeps coming up with excuse after excuse not to send them. I've been patient, I really have. But this is getting ridiculous.
> 
> Hopefully they'll actually get sent this Thursday. If not I'm cancelling the whole thing.


I'd cancel it now and get my money back. An entire month is just too long. Before you know it you're past the time you can get your money back.


----------



## Kisiel

Bailmint said:


> Which seller?


Nobody on aquabid, it's someone local to me. It's quite frustrating, especially since their tanks are ready


----------



## BlueInkFish

Kisiel said:


> Nobody on aquabid, it's someone local to me. It's quite frustrating, especially since their tanks are ready


Time for some new fish on AquaBid then!


----------



## Kisiel

litelboyblu said:


> Time for some new fish on AquaBid then!


Lol I wish, can't afford it at the moment haha. Maybe once I finish this spawn and get the kids out of the house I'll be able to buy something nice, but for now I'm totally broke and out of space :c I'm up to 7 bettas, a pair of wilds and a platy tank... It's a lot of work!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Yes, I understand! That is a lot of work. Well, once everything is up to par. We'll help you find some AB fish!


----------



## hrutan

All I can do is stare...

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1431355168


----------



## BlueInkFish

... I'm speachles!


----------



## hrutan

Here's one for you, litelboyblu! Same seller. :-D

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1431181200


----------



## BlueInkFish

Oh my gosh!!! I love him.. That fish seems so tempting to buy.... Keep on bringing the blue butterfly's haha!!! But, seriously. I really "need," that fish!


----------



## AukWord

hrutan said:


> All I can do is stare...
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1431355168


That is indeed a beautiful animal.

I'm not even into VTs and I saw him and was like...must. link. hrutan. :lol:

But then, I thought maybe that would be being a horrible influence.

Littleboyblu, I think my blue butterfly boy is a relative of yours, then--same seller. He's the teeny tiny pic that is my sad lame attempt at an avatar :roll:


----------



## BlueInkFish

I do have a blue butterfly, he ended up marbling.. They might be brothers. But which fish a we you talking about? The one in my avatar? Or the link Hrutan used? Anyways, did your boy marble?


----------



## AukWord

litelboyblu said:


> I do have a blue butterfly, he ended up marbling.. They might be brothers. But which fish a we you talking about? The one in my avatar? Or the link Hrutan used? Anyways, did your boy marble?


I was talking about the boy in the picture/post.

I thought that one came from Therakan?

But yeah, my guy marbled, and he's also looking to be developing diamond eye, on the right.


----------



## BlueInkFish

AukWord said:


> I was talking about the boy in the picture/post.
> 
> I thought that one came from Therakan?
> 
> But yeah, my guy marbled, and he's also looking to be developing diamond eye, on the right.


Oh, well that boy is not mine... Though I wish he were!


----------



## AukWord

litelboyblu said:


> Oh, well that boy is not mine... Though I wish he were!


Oh...still confused then.

Is it your avatar boy who marbled, then?


----------



## BlueInkFish

Yes, the boy in my avatar marbled. You can go check out my spawn log to see pictures of his color change, and mom and the fry


----------



## AukWord

litelboyblu said:


> Yes, the boy in my avatar marbled. You can go check out my spawn log to see pictures of his color change, and mom and the fry


I'll have to do that.

I'm slowly, as I find free time, trying to catch up on several spawn logs, some really interesting and good experiences to learn from.


----------



## BlueInkFish

AukWord said:


> I'll have to do that.
> 
> I'm slowly, as I find free time, trying to catch up on several spawn logs, some really interesting and good experiences to learn from.


Yes! Please enjoy the time to read the spawn logs of many breeders on this site! Their very helpful and encouraging!


----------



## Lumenite

Just gonna chime in because I am to excited... Just got this guy off AB yesterday for my crowntail female. It will be my first spawn when he arrives. AHHH :lol:


----------



## AukWord

Lumenite said:


> Just gonna chime in because I am to excited... Just got this guy off AB yesterday for my crowntail female. It will be my first spawn when he arrives. AHHH :lol:


I was watching him--one of the handful of CTs I've considered so far, really liked many things about him. Very pretty boy.

I'm not near ready to delve into CTs yet--glad you got him and can't wait to see how your spawn turns out ;-)


----------



## BlueInkFish

Wow! What a beauty!


----------



## mashp

I think already ask this but what happens when a fish dies meanwhile they are in the hands of the transshipper. Do you get your money back or something like that


----------



## jarabas

Most sellars offer to replace the fish or refund the purchase price. 
You don't get the shipping refunded however.


----------



## jarabas

Got a replacement for my poor doa.
Like this boys photo--hope he's as nice in person.


----------



## AukWord

He's really cute, jarabas. Did you ever figure out about the MIA?

I have this dude on the way:


----------



## jarabas

Yes--the seller forgot to ship her. She should be arriving in a couple weeks.
Love this new halfmoon. What a color combo.
We have a lot of spawning to supervise!


----------



## AukWord

jarabas said:


> Yes--the seller forgot to ship her. She should be arriving in a couple weeks.
> Love this new halfmoon. What a color combo.
> We have a lot of spawning to supervise!


Oh wow, that is like something *I'd* do, just forget 

Glad you got an answer and will see her soon, better late than never, I guess.

Thanks, on my HM boy.

I thought I was done for a while, but yeah, the copper and yellow together got me.

Getting him a new ten gal tomorrow, and will set it up and get it going so it will be at least started, before he gets here.


----------



## Kaxen

AukWord said:


> He's really cute, jarabas. Did you ever figure out about the MIA?
> 
> I have this dude on the way:


Oooh he looks so cool! For some reason he makes me think of superheroes.


----------



## AukWord

Kaxen said:


> Oooh he looks so cool! For some reason he makes me think of superheroes.


Hehehe, okay, well, think up a superhero name for him, then, something to do with the color of his superhero "cape," I suppose :lol:

Jarabas, lest you doubt the sincerity of my admiration of your cute boy--this is one I bookmarked/added to my watch list a couple days ago:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1431794569

I'm not doing Koi plakats, though, not doing it, not doing it, not doing it. Whole house turning into a fish room...:roll:


----------



## FinnDublynn

Something about this boy speaks to me.. I've been very happy with my 2 boys, and haven't been on Ebay or Aquabid in awhile, especially not after the fiasco with Sully coming from Canada, and missing out on him... I'm super burned on the idea of shipping a fish. But today, I'm sick and my depression has taken ahold of me and I can't get myself off the couch... and this boy is just... Charming.


----------



## jarabas

AukWord said:


> Hehehe, okay, well, think up a superhero name for him, then, something to do with the color of his superhero "cape," I suppose :lol:
> 
> Jarabas, lest you doubt the sincerity of my admiration of your cute boy--this is one I bookmarked/added to my watch list a couple days ago:
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1431794569
> 
> I'm not doing Koi plakats, though, not doing it, not doing it, not doing it. Whole house turning into a fish room...:roll:


I think they must be siblings--I considered him too. I have three koi females I want a male for, with various markings. Should be interesting to see what I get when we try some spawns. The whole house fish room is an interior design statement--be proud!


----------



## AukWord

jarabas said:


> I think they must be siblings--I considered him too. I have three koi females I want a male for, with various markings. Should be interesting to see what I get when we try some spawns. The whole house fish room is an interior design statement--be proud!


Oh, is it the same breeder/seller, then?

Yeah, design statement.

Tell that to my mother, next time she comes to visit and has a meltdown. ;-)


----------



## jarabas

Sure, invite me over. I'll explain to her how a fish room adds economic, aesthetic, environmental, health and feng shui value to your living space. Does she really worry about your fish? Maybe you should just tell her how much easier they are than children!
I'd so much rather clean fish tanks than diapers.


----------



## AukWord

jarabas said:


> Sure, invite me over. I'll explain to her how a fish room adds economic, aesthetic, environmental, health and feng shui value to your living space. Does she really worry about your fish? Maybe you should just tell her how much easier they are than children!
> I'd so much rather clean fish tanks than diapers.


So this is where my reinforcements have been? I needed you, long time ago.

My family has never understood my zookeeping.

I already tried the "humidity helps my sinuses" thing, and pointed to studies that fish help to lower blood pressure.

She was very much not impressed.


----------



## Sadist

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1431611012 A King Copper Crowntail! With speckles on his fins because I love speckles. The only thing that would be better would be if it was orchid coloring instead of copper (my favorite color is blue).


----------



## jarabas

Wow--he's a nice boy!


----------



## Luv2lopeqhs

AukWord said:


> Oh wow, that is like something *I'd* do, just forget
> 
> Glad you got an answer and will see her soon, better late than never, I guess.
> 
> Thanks, on my HM boy.
> 
> I thought I was done for a while, but yeah, the copper and yellow together got me.
> 
> Getting him a new ten gal tomorrow, and will set it up and get it going so it will be at least started, before he gets here.


I almost bought that one!!! But don't have room for another right now!! Loved that color combo!!!!


----------



## AukWord

Luv2lopeqhs said:


> I almost bought that one!!! But don't have room for another right now!! Loved that color combo!!!!


We have similar taste in fish ;-)

Looks like my boy's brother is going to have some bidding goin' on:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1431632152


----------



## AukWord

So, I got the Copper CT boy I wanted, and a female:





Anyone want to hire on as my spawn assistant?

Pay is crap, hours are ridiculous, and the work is messy. We'll have fun, c'mon!


----------



## jarabas

They are lovely!!!
Maybe there is a baby CT in my future.:-D


----------



## AukWord

jarabas said:


> They are lovely!!!
> Maybe there is a baby CT in my future.:-D


Ah, I would be so happy to send one (or two or four) to you ;-)

They definitely fit in with your jewels/bling theme.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Wow! Gorgeous pair!


----------



## FinnDublynn

AukWord said:


> So, I got the Copper CT boy I wanted, and a female:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to hire on as my spawn assistant?
> 
> Pay is crap, hours are ridiculous, and the work is messy. We'll have fun, c'mon!



I totally would if you lived in Alaska!! lol


----------



## Aqua Aurora

AukWord said:


> So, I got the Copper CT boy I wanted, and a female:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to hire on as my spawn assistant?
> 
> Pay is crap, hours are ridiculous, and the work is messy. We'll have fun, c'mon!


If I got first pick of juvies when they're sale age I would (and if you lived near me)


----------



## AukWord

litelboyblu said:


> Wow! Gorgeous pair!


Thank you. 



FinnDublynn said:


> I totally would if you lived in Alaska!! lol



Ask me on one of our above 90^ and above 90% humidity days, and I just might pack up the watery caravan and move.


----------



## AukWord

Aqua Aurora said:


> If I got first pick of juvies when they're sale age I would (and if you lived near me)



Oops, missed your post when I was multi-quoting.

Yeah, the geography thing.

USPS has my Armageddon female MIA.


But hey, she's *marked* as "delivered" in their system, they insist she is here, so it's all good, right? :roll:

Can you see her? My little imaginary fish girl, with the lovely and intriguing red and yellow spots in her fins?

Oh wait, _you can't_ see her? That's 'cause she's likely dead and smashed in some PO back room somewhere.

Between the little snail dudes and now her, I'm beginning to feel like a murderer for ordering _anything_ shipped by USPS.


----------



## FinnDublynn

AukWord said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask me on one of our above 90^ and above 90% humidity days, and I just might pack up the watery caravan and move.


Lol... We get 10° with 0% humidity.... On average... 


So just make sure the watery caravan is well heated.


----------



## AukWord

FinnDublynn said:


> Lol... We get 10° with 0% humidity.... On average...
> 
> 
> So just make sure the watery caravan is well heated.


Hmmm, Bettasicles...maybe not.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

AukWord said:


> Oops, missed your post when I was multi-quoting.
> 
> Yeah, the geography thing.
> 
> USPS has my Armageddon female MIA.
> 
> 
> But hey, she's *marked* as "delivered" in their system, they insist she is here, so it's all good, right? :roll:
> 
> Can you see her? My little imaginary fish girl, with the lovely and intriguing red and yellow spots in her fins?
> 
> Oh wait, _you can't_ see her? That's 'cause she's likely dead and smashed in some PO back room somewhere.
> 
> Between the little snail dudes and now her, I'm beginning to feel like a murderer for ordering _anything_ shipped by USPS.


Sorry for all the deaths :c I'm strongly considering not using usps anymore myself.


----------



## AukWord

Aqua Aurora said:


> Sorry for all the deaths :c I'm strongly considering not using usps anymore myself.


Well, at least _you're_ trying to make a claim on my behalf.

This seller stated tracking info says "delivered" and seems to feel he's done with the situation :-(


----------



## InStitches

This guy was only up on AB for a few hours this morning and is so pretty I wanted to make sure you guys got to see him here. I sorta regret now buying him myself ($30, hot dang) but I'm trying my best to behave (want more fish. want more fish!)

Sibling is salamander, so I think this guy was just luck and didn't have the typical purple body but kept all the pink.


----------



## Elleth

Oh he is stunning! Congrats! I'm jealous, lol.


----------



## AukWord

InStitches said:


> This guy was only up on AB for a few hours this morning and is so pretty I wanted to make sure you guys got to see him here. I sorta regret now buying him myself ($30, hot dang) but I'm trying my best to behave (want more fish. want more fish!)
> 
> Sibling is salamander, so I think this guy was just luck and didn't have the typical purple body but kept all the pink.


He looks like a flower--a pink peony or something!

Not sure he'd appreciate the unmanly comparison, but he's gorgeous and he will just have to deal :lol:

(Love your avatar, btw.)


----------



## FinnDublynn

OOOOOHHH..... These two are beautiful.


----------



## FinnDublynn

OOOOH..... HE'S AMAZING!!! I don't even care for Plakats...











OOOOH>..... and I love this guy too...


----------



## FinnDublynn

Awwwww.... $1.99 starting bid!!!


----------



## FinnDublynn

(Sorry for posting in a row... sometimes my phone HATES the edit button...)

This Guy... while awesome... I can't imagine is A++, not with that top line...

Just trying to prey on people who don't know any better?


----------



## Aqua Aurora

InStitches said:


> This guy was only up on AB for a few hours this morning and is so pretty I wanted to make sure you guys got to see him here. I sorta regret now buying him myself ($30, hot dang) but I'm trying my best to behave (want more fish. want more fish!)
> 
> Sibling is salamander, so I think this guy was just luck and didn't have the typical purple body but kept all the pink.


If it makes you feel better, just assume he'd marble into the standard color and not be unique anymore. Then it doesn't hurt as much that you didn't buy him.
I'm not a fan of pink but that looks nice, looks like a touch of orange at the edges of the pink just before the white there.


*FinnDublynn:* you can edit a post for up to 20 minutes... or you can do like I do when i binge through AB: start a post and don't hit "submit" until I'm done on that site, just copy and paste in photos and links as I go.


----------



## Luv2lopeqhs

Auk,
Love your new boys!! They are lovely....especially the guy I almost pulled the trigger on and bought  glad you got him and we do seem to have similar taste in fish....must be a horse person thing hahaha 
My new guy arrived from Thailand safe and sound and is acclimating well....sorry to hear about the Armegeddon female....I have had very good luck with my local post office....I usually call them once the usps email alert lets me know that my package is at my local post office and then call them to have them hold the package for me there....they have been terrific about doing this when I have ordered fish and shipped through usps, and are always caring when they know my package contains live fish  they usually want to see them lol..since I come often to get my fish packages some of the ladies even pull the boxes for me when they see them come in....before I even call....that's good service 
Kathy


----------



## DangerousAngel

FinnDublynn said:


> Awwwww.... $1.99 starting bid!!!


AWWW heck! I'd love that one! *trying to convince myself my spare 5 gal is _not_ sitting in the box in my room on my floor* GRR!
Same with the last Plakat, I WANT THAT ONE!


----------



## FinnDublynn

DangerousAngel said:


> AWWW heck! I'd love that one! *trying to convince myself my spare 5 gal is _not_ sitting in the box in my room on my floor* GRR!
> Same with the last Plakat, I WANT THAT ONE!


RIGHT!? I love them both, but I like the "koi" better than the plakat... I love that black streak up his Dorsal fin... reminds me of an awesome Pompadour... He'd be my little Greaser.. I just dunno who I'd actually name him after... James Dean? Danny from Grease? Cry Baby!? SO MANY!


----------



## FinnDublynn

OOOOOH... Instead of Cry Baby.. I'd name him Belvedere Rickettes, after Iggy Pop's character on Cry Baby lol.


----------



## AukWord

Luv2lopeqhs said:


> Auk,
> Love your new boys!! They are lovely....especially the guy I almost pulled the trigger on and bought  glad you got him and we do seem to have similar taste in fish....must be a horse person thing hahaha
> My new guy arrived from Thailand safe and sound and is acclimating well....sorry to hear about the Armegeddon female....I have had very good luck with my local post office....I usually call them once the usps email alert lets me know that my package is at my local post office and then call them to have them hold the package for me there....they have been terrific about doing this when I have ordered fish and shipped through usps, and are always caring when they know my package contains live fish  they usually want to see them lol..since I come often to get my fish packages some of the ladies even pull the boxes for me when they see them come in....before I even call....that's good service
> Kathy


Hey, it must be a horse person thing, indeed :lol:

Thanks for the compliments on my new ones.

On the Armageddon girl, looks like she was actually stolen from my back porch where the mail dude left her, so that is that.

Got to speak with the actual carrier, and he just recalled too much detail and seemed too upfront--in short, I believe him when he says he DID deliver the package.

I don't have security cameras and live in the country, so, eh, can't imagine I'll ever track down what actually happened to her. :-(

Now for the red tape to make the insurance claim, which was so not my priority--I wanted to save the fish. Sigh.


----------



## Bailmint

I'm really annoyed. You know the platinums I bought?

The fricken' seller didn't send them on the shipment and won't email me back. If he doesn't email me by tomorrow, I will request for refund on PayPal, he's holding Koo Yang, the other 3 fish I bought, and myself up.


----------



## AukWord

Bailmint said:


> I'm really annoyed. You know the platinums I bought?
> 
> The fricken' seller didn't send them on the shipment and won't email me back. If he doesn't email me by tomorrow, I will request for refund on PayPal, he's holding Koo Yang, the other 3 fish I bought, and myself up.


Gosh, I'm sorry.

That is very frustrating.

I feel lucky my two new ones (Koi female and Copper/yellow male, not a pair, just to clarify) are now here and settling into their new tanks.

I called the PO and asked them to hold them there, then went and picked up. From here on out, this is how I will handle all livestock shipments.


----------



## Luv2lopeqhs

Auk,
I just bought the brother to your new Copper/Gold boy  decided I had to have one of those boys lol
Kathy


----------



## kittenfish

AukWord said:


> Hey, it must be a horse person thing, indeed :lol:
> 
> Thanks for the compliments on my new ones.
> 
> On the Armageddon girl, looks like she was actually stolen from my back porch where the mail dude left her, so that is that.
> 
> Got to speak with the actual carrier, and he just recalled too much detail and seemed too upfront--in short, I believe him when he says he DID deliver the package.
> 
> I don't have security cameras and live in the country, so, eh, can't imagine I'll ever track down what actually happened to her. :-(
> 
> Now for the red tape to make the insurance claim, which was so not my priority--I wanted to save the fish. Sigh.


Wow that really sucks, but I'd love to see the reaction of the thief once they realize they've stolen a fish!


----------



## jarabas

AukWord said:


> Hey, it must be a horse person thing, indeed :lol:
> 
> Thanks for the compliments on my new ones.
> 
> On the Armageddon girl, looks like she was actually stolen from my back porch where the mail dude left her, so that is that.
> 
> Got to speak with the actual carrier, and he just recalled too much detail and seemed too upfront--in short, I believe him when he says he DID deliver the package.
> 
> I don't have security cameras and live in the country, so, eh, can't imagine I'll ever track down what actually happened to her. :-(
> 
> Now for the red tape to make the insurance claim, which was so not my priority--I wanted to save the fish. Sigh.


What a bummer--so sad.


----------



## DangerousAngel

FinnDublynn said:


> RIGHT!? I love them both, but I like the "koi" better than the plakat... I love that black streak up his Dorsal fin... reminds me of an awesome Pompadour... He'd be my little Greaser.. I just dunno who I'd actually name him after... James Dean? Danny from Grease? Cry Baby!? SO MANY!





FinnDublynn said:


> OOOOOH... Instead of Cry Baby.. I'd name him Belvedere Rickettes, after Iggy Pop's character on Cry Baby lol.


YES! I like the name Danny! I'd probably end up naming the Plakat S'mores or something. SOOO tempting.....:lol:

Sorry to hear about your stolen girl Auk, that really sucks. :-(


----------



## FinnDublynn

I officially decided that if I can manage to buy him... He'll be James Dean. lol

There are several people watching the auction.. and I anticipate his price going way up here in the next 2 days since it ends in 3 days... but I'm SOOOOO tempted... I'll have to see how it goes and check closer to the end before I make my choice...


----------



## AukWord

Luv2lopeqhs said:


> Auk,
> I just bought the brother to your new Copper/Gold boy  decided I had to have one of those boys lol
> Kathy


Oh, that's great, congrats!

Just as a heads up, these guys are BABIES.

I mean, I was shocked at how tiny my guy is.

In the pics, with nothing for size reference, and with how developed their fins are, I thought they'd be older/farther along in maturity. Skinny boy, too.

He looks like a 3 day old foal, right now ;-)

He also does not seem to know how to eat brine shrimp at all, and struggled with pellets (NLS), managed to get maybe one down him, am going to try bloodworms in the AM and see how he does with that.

Very beautiful though, colors just as rich in person as the photos, and he's sassy and flaring at the _awful intruder_ that keeps coming up to the walls of the tank every single time _he_ goes up to the walls of the tank :roll: :lol:

I do like this breeder, have three fish from him now, all are gorgeous.


----------



## Bailmint

I got an email back from the seller, he had an accident and missed the shipment. Looks like I'm getting a free fish, but I have to wait until next time.


----------



## BlueInkFish

I've been shot down multiple times, but this one, this one, takes me to my grave. I'm in love, I have been gaining interest into green, blue, and yellow fish. And also Veiltails... Should I? Or shall I not? I would love to press that bid button...

If anyone of you ever do buy him. Please breed him. For the sake of my life is in your hands!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1431962125


----------



## BlueInkFish

Yeah, I've definitely become a corpse by now...

Here is another which I am in love with.

I'm hurting, the want is over powering my body! :lol:

I also have a question about this boy, what is the grey color behind his pectoral fins? Is it just missing scales? Or is it more serious?


----------



## jarabas

That is strange. It looks like a hole, doesn't it? 
Maybe email the seller? Other than that, he's gorgeous.


----------



## jarabas

*Newest baby*

My newest baby--I'm gonna have to get another tank!
5 in my office. 1 coming early next week. 3 coming at the end of the month.
Gotta stop.


----------



## AukWord

Bailmint said:


> I got an email back from the seller, he had an accident and missed the shipment. Looks like I'm getting a free fish, but I have to wait until next time.


I stink at waiting, so I sympathize.

At least you got an answer and will get compensated for the error.



litelboyblu said:


> I've been shot down multiple times, but this one, this one, takes me to my grave. I'm in love, I have been gaining interest into green, blue, and yellow fish. And also Veiltails... Should I? Or shall I not? I would love to press that bid button...
> 
> If anyone of you ever do buy him. Please breed him. For the sake of my life is in your hands!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1431962125



If the fish truly gives you that much joy, and you're able to provide well for him, hit the button.

See me, being a terrible influence? ;-)

Edit to add: Almost forgot--luv2lope, bloodworms, bloodworms are the thing for the copper/gold boys! Big, big hit, gobbled 'em right up.


----------



## Elleth

litelboyblu said:


> I've been shot down multiple times, but this one, this one, takes me to my grave. I'm in love, I have been gaining interest into green, blue, and yellow fish. And also Veiltails... Should I? Or shall I not? I would love to press that bid button...
> 
> If anyone of you ever do buy him. Please breed him. For the sake of my life is in your hands!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1431962125


Ohhh my, do want! What a gorgeous guy!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Haha, what a help you guys are! I just promised myself though that I would go to the fish auction in Cali on the 23rd. Since it's cheaper too... If I don't end up with a pair from the auction it will be time for me to decide on a pair on aquabid!


----------



## Elleth

litelboyblu said:


> Haha, what a help you guys are! I just promised myself though that I would go to the fish auction in Cali on the 23rd. Since it's cheaper too... If I don't end up with a pair from the auction it will be time for me to decide on a pair on aquabid!


You'll have to let us know what you end up with! 

Now, you'll have to excuse me... I feel an urge to stalk the veiltails and halfmoons on Aquabid.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Haha, lol! Feel free! No ones stopping you! 

This time...


----------



## Bailmint

litelboyblu said:


> Yeah, I've definitely become a corpse by now...
> 
> Here is another which I am in love with.
> 
> I'm hurting, the want is over powering my body! :lol:
> 
> I also have a question about this boy, what is the grey color behind his pectoral fins? Is it just missing scales? Or is it more serious?


The seller of that fish offered me that fish for free for missing the shipment today. I'm debating between him or his sibling, that gray spot is concerning me too.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Bailmint said:


> The seller of that fish offered me that fish for free for missing the shipment today. I'm debating between him or his sibling, that gray spot is concerning me too.


Maybe you can ask the seller about the greys spot? I've seen a thread on here that was dedicated to a disease where grey areas like that occur on ONLY blue fish, I would be very cautious about purchasing him. 

Could you show me a picture of his sibling? I would love to help you out with purchasing if you need any  I'm a halfmoon lover...


----------



## Bailmint

I saw that. It generally only happens on the fins, and it kills in about 24 hours, I don't think this fish has it, it looks like coloring to me, as there are black dots over it just like the other scales.

Sibling;
http://inter.image.ohozaa.com/i/bcd/EwSqPs.JPG


----------



## Bailmint

Graphite disease, it occurs in the fins at the start, and kills in 24-48 hours. He would be dead by now. It looks like coloring by the way the dots on his blue scales go over his gray ones as well.

Sibling;
http://inter.image.ohozaa.com/i/bcd/EwSqPs.JPG

I spoke to Indjo about it a bit, I definitely like the original one better.

EDIT- *Double post, sorry, I didn't think it went through.*


----------



## FinnDublynn

Oh oh oh oh oh.... http://m.ebay.com/itm/231562842294?nav=SEARCH

He's gorgeous!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Bailmint said:


> I saw that. It generally only happens on the fins, and it kills in about 24 hours, I don't think this fish has it, it looks like coloring to me, as there are black dots over it just like the other scales.
> 
> Sibling;
> http://inter.image.ohozaa.com/i/bcd/EwSqPs.JPG


Ahh. I see. I guess I over worried.. Again :lol:

That link doesn't work


----------



## Aqua Aurora

*ebay*

photos are page stretching size so just links:
all plakat males
pretty mostly white with black and blue.. would love to have if he won't change color (i feel he's have marble genetics), almost wants to be spade tale but not symmetrical
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Thai-Fancy-...260?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d326680e4

pink armegedon (love the color pop of photo #4)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/HMPK-102-Th...505?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aaa3bd2e9

more armegedons:
yellow with a white/blue frosting on fin tips, messed up/curled pelvic/ventral fin
http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropic...957?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41965bb9b5

lil' pineappling action and more orange in fins
http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropic...243?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41965bbebb


----------



## jarabas

I am in love with this boy (but not his price tag.)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Live-male-B...534?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2350da949e


----------



## AukWord

Aqua Aurora said:


> photos are page stretching size so just links:
> all plakat males...
> 
> more armegedons:
> yellow with a white/blue frosting on fin tips, messed up/curled pelvic/ventral fin
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropic...957?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41965bb9b5


I just got a (better, IMO) version of that boy, for less than half the price, really lucked out!





jarabas said:


> I am in love with this boy (but not his price tag.)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Live-male-B...534?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2350da949e


I'm blanking on who the seller was, on Aquabid, on that boy, but I had him bookmarked (this is how I cyber-hoard Bettas!). IIRC, he was about thirty bucks on a BiN price. Really cool colors.


----------



## AukWord

HRUTAN!

Look:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pastel-Must...722?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aaa4a663a


----------



## FinnDublynn

I wanna snatch that one up AukWord lol


----------



## Supernoodle

AukWord said:


> HRUTAN!
> 
> Look:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pastel-Must...722?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aaa4a663a


Love this guy!! Been keeping my eye on him!


----------



## AukWord

^^^Guess I shoulda said "HRUTAN, et al" ;-)


----------



## FinnDublynn

Can't post a beauty like that and expect only one person to be in love. ;-P


----------



## Aqua Aurora

VT male.. looks like a black copper vt mix with an hm but listed as 'black mustard spadetail' thats not pointed enough for spade though
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Musta...751?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aaa4a6e27

I'm gernally not into this koi-esk multi color spotted bonanza type betta but i weirdly like the white gold streak in his anal fin
http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOLD-Koi-Ha...896?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aaa4a0540

(first photo)
long fish is long..seriously does she look extra long or is it just me?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Betta-super...061?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item235132539d


----------



## FinnDublynn

Koi boy is gorgeous, and yes. Long fish is long. One fish two fish red fish long fish...


----------



## Bailmint

3 fish coming tomorrow


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Bailmint said:


> 3 fish coming tomorrow


hope they all arrive alive and well


----------



## jarabas

My new boy is exploring his new home. I seeded the tank with scuds two weeks ago and he is non-stop hunting them down. He's beautiful and in great condition. Now we wait for his girlfriend to arrive next week.


----------



## hrutan

AukWord said:


> HRUTAN!
> 
> Look:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pastel-Must...722?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aaa4a663a


I coulda sworn I saw that one on sale from Therakanbetta on Aquabid a bit ago.


----------



## Elleth

hrutan said:


> I coulda sworn I saw that one on sale from Therakanbetta on Aquabid a bit ago.


I thought the same thing! I almost got that betta then, probably would have if I hadn't been dealing with dropsy.


----------



## AukWord

^^^Well, looks like I'm not getting my Armageddon HMPK after all.

Got a notice he was shipped, then got a note from the seller saying didn't look like he was gonna make it, so they didn't pack him or ship him (for which I'm grateful).

I hope he recovers.

Maybe he will and I'll get another chance to buy him again. Sigh.


----------



## FinnDublynn

AukWord.... At least it shows you that they're an honest and reputable breeder.. at least that is a good thing.. But I hope your guy pulls thru!!!


----------



## AukWord

hrutan said:


> I coulda sworn I saw that one on sale from Therakanbetta on Aquabid a bit ago.


Yes, the person who has him listed on eBay is a re-seller.

Nice person to deal with, btw. Bought a DT male from her a while back.

Sometimes buying that way ends up being as cost-effective as paying shipping and transhipping fees yourself, if you are careful and watch the auctions.



FinnDublynn said:


> AukWord.... At least it shows you that they're an honest and reputable breeder.. at least that is a good thing.. But I hope your guy pulls thru!!!


Yes, that's why I said I was grateful, but they are not the breeder--they are a re-seller. Fish is originally from a breeder in Thailand.


----------



## kittenfish

Is there a name for this kind of tail pattern? Reminds me of a fancy guppy.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Metallic-Gr...819?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aaa499793


----------



## FishyFishy89

Looks like a simple delta tail with some iridescent


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Weird looking plakat dumbo pibald with black mouth/throat? Look at large first image.. is that bubbles on his scales or a parasite?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Thai-Import...989?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4d057165


----------



## BlueInkFish

Looks like bubbles. But im it sure.

I REALLY like this guy. But I made a promise not to buy any fish until the auction has passed and I havent bought any breeders yet... But still, so stunning. Also, the white part on his scales, above the gill area. What is that? Just scaling color? If you look closely I see a piece of white scaling I think popping out!? It looks sorta fuzzy.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1432317103

He's a butterfly and an EE mg:


----------



## lilnaugrim

kittenfish said:


> Is there a name for this kind of tail pattern? Reminds me of a fancy guppy.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Metallic-Gr...819?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aaa499793


He's a Tri-color



Aqua Aurora said:


> Weird looking plakat dumbo pibald with black mouth/throat? Look at large first image.. is that bubbles on his scales or a parasite?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Thai-Import...989?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4d057165


Just a Monster, pretty much just a marble basically. Skinny, but he looks healthy otherwise.


----------



## AukWord

litelboyblu said:


> Looks like bubbles. But im it sure.
> 
> I REALLY like this guy. But I made a promise not to buy any fish until the auction has passed and I havent bought any breeders yet... But still, so stunning. Also, the white part on his scales, above the gill area. What is that? Just scaling color? If you look closely I see a piece of white scaling I think popping out!? It looks sorta fuzzy.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1432317103
> 
> He's a butterfly and an EE mg:



Hmm, doesn't look like an EE to me. Decent color on the pectorals, but they don't look dumbo to me.

I will try to make you feel a bit better--he's going to marble, and I see some red in his caudal. 


He won't even look like that a month or two from now. 

(Did that help, or are you now more curious to own him so you can see how he turns out?)


----------



## BlueInkFish

AukWord said:


> Hmm, doesn't look like an EE to me. Decent color on the pectorals, but they don't look dumbo to me.
> 
> I will try to make you feel a bit better--he's going to marble, and I see some red in his caudal.
> 
> 
> He won't even look like that a month or two from now.
> 
> (Did that help, or are you now more curious to own him so you can see how he turns out?)


Oh duh, I should have known about the EE part.. I just hesitated. Anyways, about his color. I know he will end up marbling. I'm a butterfly breeder, I have a good understanding of the butterfly gene, so nothing would really surprise me or be new. Thanks for the help of enabling though :lol: I really like him, but remember, I promised I wouldn't get any fish until after the show!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Aqua Aurora said:


> VT male.. looks like a black copper vt mix with an hm but listed as 'black mustard spadetail' thats not pointed enough for spade though
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Musta...751?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aaa4a6e27


Oh man! I want him! Is there such a thing as a Black Mustard? That might be what Eclipse is.


Bailmint said:


> 3 fish coming tomorrow


Sweet! How many is that now?


I'm dying right now! 
http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettasvt1432384210.jpg


----------



## DangerousAngel

Ran out of time to edit, but here's this boy. Gosh I'm crying! Look at him! There's even a video. And the boy behind him X_X
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1432509248


----------



## AukWord

DangerousAngel said:


> Ran out of time to edit, but here's this boy. Gosh I'm crying! Look at him! There's even a video. And the boy behind him X_X
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1432509248


Banleang is one of the breeders I hope to get a fish from someday.

I've bid on several from them, been outbid every time. Once the price reaches a certain point, I bless it and let it go, but yeah, I've had the wants, bad, for several of his/hers.


----------



## DangerousAngel

That sounds promising, I'd like to buy a Betta like this one day.


----------



## AukWord

Okay, so I bought two fish on the BiN option, because one was an even better version of my Armageddon female the USPS lost, and because the other one was just so unique and gorgeous I had to have him.

I really hesitated, because the seller is brand new and is 0/0.

But, the fish looked great, so I bought.

First contact with seller was okay-ish.

Then I'm told the fish can't be on this shipment, which will of course cost me more money, separate fees instead of combined with what I'm already getting.

Okay, they're in Indonesia, and I'm gonna roll with it, more cost involved, but also more time to get other new fish settled in and thru quarantine, etc.

Then, their shipping fee to the US is a bit more. Alright.

Now, they are telling me they are "new to paypal and paypal will hold [their] funds for 21 days," and so they want me to pay Western Union.

I declined.

Awaiting an answer to see if they want to continue the sale with paypal, but I'm not feeling real warm and fuzzy about this whole deal--anyone have experiences like this? 

Did it turn out okay? Were there actually fish involved, who arrived safely at your doorstep?

Or did you buy imaginary cyber-pics of fish?

(Like I did, courtesy of USPS, last time.)


----------



## AukWord

^^^Well, I was able to get ahold of a transhipper and ask for some advice. They basically vouched for this seller, so I went ahead with the sale, by paypal.

They also said the Indonesian Betta community heavily polices its members, so that is another form of safeguard.

Crossables crossed, that this will end well.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Sounds like it'll all be OK, AukWord... But I def have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## AukWord

Thanks, Dublynn.

Here is the Armageddon girl:



And I just didn't resist this cute HMPK boy:


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I love the colour on the HMPK male. If I ever got a 'fancy' Betta splendens again, it would be a HMPK of a similar colour. I love how the white scales contrast against the red.


----------



## AukWord

LittleBettaFish said:


> I love the colour on the HMPK male. If I ever got a 'fancy' Betta splendens again, it would be a HMPK of a similar colour. I love how the white scales contrast against the red.


Thanks.

I really fell instantly for him. Like you, I love that contrast.

I've been reading up on the wilds, and looking at lots--maybe someday--they are really cool.

Edit to add: There are more very similar brothers to him. Not trying to be an enabler or anything ;-)


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Haha I have no space and no money for more fish, so that always puts a dampener on the possibility of any new acquisitions. Plus import fees are through the roof here. You usually end up paying more in import fees (I believe they are sitting around $22 - 35 depending on the fish) and shipping fees (around another $25), than the cost of the actual fish. Plus we only get shipments into Australia once a month, so if you buy a marble fish and just miss the shipment date, they usually look nothing like the fish you originally purchased by the time they reach you.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I love them both Auk! I'm super jealous for the HMPK! I really want one like him one day! I hope all goes well with the shipping!
BTW why does the girl look like she is not in water? :shock:


----------



## LittleBettaFish

She probably got taken out of the water for the photo. I think the idea being it is a better way of telling the actual colour of the fish than when they are in a tank.


----------



## DangerousAngel

OH! I guess it's OK as long as it doesn't hurt them. I sure wouldn't do it!


----------



## AukWord

LittleBettaFish said:


> Haha I have no space and no money for more fish, so that always puts a dampener on the possibility of any new acquisitions. Plus import fees are through the roof here. You usually end up paying more in import fees (I believe they are sitting around $22 - 35 depending on the fish) and shipping fees (around another $25), than the cost of the actual fish. Plus we only get shipments into Australia once a month, so if you buy a marble fish and just miss the shipment date, they usually look nothing like the fish you originally purchased by the time they reach you.


Wow, that is expensive.

I guess Indonesia only ships out once per month, so I'll be waiting longer than usual on these two, but at least shipments do come in every two weeks, here.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Yes it is so expensive. It's because our bettas have to go through a week long quarantine in an approved quarantine facility when they enter Australia (some fish are in quarantine even longer).

My wilds would go from Indonesia to Bangkok. From Bangkok to Queensland where they were in quarantine for a week. Then Queensland down to where I live in Melbourne. There is also the travel distance if they came from a country such as Malaysia (my wilds are wild-caught). 

It's such a long journey so I'm always on tenterhooks waiting to see if everyone makes it.


----------



## AukWord

DangerousAngel said:


> I love them both Auk! I'm super jealous for the HMPK! I really want one like him one day! I hope all goes well with the shipping!
> BTW why does the girl look like she is not in water? :shock:


Missed your post before, sorry.

Thanks, on the fishy compliments.

If I ever do a spawn with the HMPK guy, I'll keep you in mind for one of his sons. ;-)



LittleBettaFish said:


> Yes it is so expensive. It's because our bettas have to go through a week long quarantine in an approved quarantine facility when they enter Australia (some fish are in quarantine even longer).
> 
> My wilds would go from Indonesia to Bangkok. From Bangkok to Queensland where they were in quarantine for a week. Then Queensland down to where I live in Melbourne. There is also the travel distance if they came from a country such as Malaysia (my wilds are wild-caught).
> 
> It's such a long journey so I'm always on tenterhooks waiting to see if everyone makes it.


And once again, I'm amazed at how hardy Bettas really are.

What a heck of a journey, what a load of stress, and usually within hours to days, they are just fine and froggy again. Amazing.

I changed over one of my divided ten gallons to a soil substrate yesterday, and so I temporarily jarred (1 gallon jars) the two HMPK I had in there, and one of them is building a giant bubble nest in his jar, within an hour of being in there. Crazy boy :roll:

I used to do wild-caught Cardinal Tetras, and many saltwater species I kept were, obviously, wild-caught, but I dunno, I just can't feel warm and fuzzy about that any longer--wish all those were tank raised, I guess.

I'm sure you take terrific care of yours, don't mean to be a Debbie Downer--just for myself, I worried too much about the wilds being happy in captivity.

I can't imagine most of the dudes I have now surviving five minutes in a wild habitat :lol:


----------



## DangerousAngel

AukWord said:


> Missed your post before, sorry.
> 
> Thanks, on the fishy compliments.
> 
> If I ever do a spawn with the HMPK guy, I'll keep you in mind for one of his sons. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> And once again, I'm amazed at how hardy Bettas really are.
> 
> What a heck of a journey, what a load of stress, and usually within hours to days, they are just fine and froggy again. Amazing.
> 
> I changed over one of my divided ten gallons to a soil substrate yesterday, and so I temporarily jarred (1 gallon jars) the two HMPK I had in there, and one of them is building a giant bubble nest in his jar, within an hour of being in there. Crazy boy :roll:
> 
> I used to do wild-caught Cardinal Tetras, and many saltwater species I kept were, obviously, wild-caught, but I dunno, I just can't feel warm and fuzzy about that any longer--wish all those were tank raised, I guess.
> 
> I'm sure you take terrific care of yours, don't mean to be a Debbie Downer--just for myself, I worried too much about the wilds being happy in captivity.
> 
> I can't imagine most of the dudes I have now surviving five minutes in a wild habitat :lol:


That's ok, you're welcome. 
I would love that! Thank you for thinking of me.

Bettas really amaze me of how hardy they are, the things they can withstand. :shock:


----------



## Hallyx

LittleBettaFish said:


> .... I'm always on *tenterhooks* waiting to see if everyone makes it.


I am just delighted, although not surprised, that you know the correct spelling of this term. You probably also know what it means.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Actually I had to look it up to make sure I was using it correctly when I posted. I knew what it meant, I just didn't know what a tenterhook was. 

AukWord, a lot of the species I keep are only available wild-caught. I also prefer to have wild-caught fish as my foundation breeding stock as then I know the line is pure and hasn't been mixed with other localities. 

Unlike some species in the trade, it's habitat destruction that is responsible for the decline of these fish in the wild, not over-fishing. I have one locality here that is completely gone. The only examples you'll find of this locality are captive bred. It's a very sad situation.


----------



## Elleth

WANTTTTTTTTTTTT! Oh man, wish I had the money. I mean, the shades of blue, oh my cuteness! O.O (Blue is my favorite color, especially light blues).

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1432614013









Ooooo, and look at this little darling! How adorable. <3


----------



## DangerousAngel

AHHHRGH! He's so STUNNING! OHHH! The Koi is so cute too!


----------



## AukWord

Hallyx said:


> I am just delighted, although not surprised, that you know the correct spelling of this term. You probably also know what it means.


And now I'm mad at myself, for not giving mad props on "tenterhooks," as well.

I thought it particularly apropos, on a fish forum ;-)



LittleBettaFish said:


> Actually I had to look it up to make sure I was using it correctly when I posted. I knew what it meant, I just didn't know what a tenterhook was.
> 
> AukWord, a lot of the species I keep are only available wild-caught. I also prefer to have wild-caught fish as my foundation breeding stock as then I know the line is pure and hasn't been mixed with other localities.
> 
> Unlike some species in the trade, it's habitat destruction that is responsible for the decline of these fish in the wild, not over-fishing. I have one locality here that is completely gone. The only examples you'll find of this locality are captive bred. It's a very sad situation.


Thank you, for explaining all that.

That does make sense, and you're right--not really comparable to some of the harvest practices that are involved with saltwater sales, specifically.

I will never understand why humans destroy species after species, in such a cavalier manner.


----------



## Elleth

Gosh, look at this little dweeb. Those colors, though! Crazy! 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1433152565









Same breeder, I think this one is stunning.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1433152675









Same breeder again (why yes I am stalking their girls. XD) Gorgeous little girl here!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1433152809









And again, same breeder. I love this one!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1433152999









*sigh* If I had money to waste and wanted a sorority, that has the potential to be a stunning one!


----------



## jarabas

Negotiating buying him for her. Curious what you all think of this pair?


Also need a female for the boy at the end!I toyed with the tiger girl from 3D but her caudal isn't a nice D and I'm reading over and over that females need strong fins if we want good fry. Any thoughts?

Thanks all.


----------



## AukWord

jarabas said:


> Negotiating buying him for her. Curious what you all think of this pair?
> 
> 
> Also need a female for the boy at the end!I toyed with the tiger girl from 3D but her caudal isn't a nice D and I'm reading over and over that females need strong fins if we want good fry. Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks all.



Okay, my totally novice thoughts--The female blue marble is really nice, although I kinda hate it when they photograph them that way and you can't see light shining thru their fins and count rays and all that good stuff.

That blue marble male worries me. Totally non-scientific, but when I've gotten fish with the mask like that, right up to the eyes, then the scales end up growing over the eyes and you've got a blind fish.

He also has some inconsistency in his rays, not sure how important that is to you, but I try to avoid it unless the fish is just so outstanding in general or has something unique I want in genetics that I decide to overlook.

The yellow koi boy from Siamimbellis is awesome, love him. (And I also want to know how you caught one from that seller that wasn't already sold!)

Go back over the females you posted and count rays, look at caudal shape, body form, and then see if you feel any of them have something superior to complement him, or not.

I'm STILL searching for a female for my Somsak "Black Warrior" boy since his girl died prior to being shipped, and can sympathize with the specifics of such a search.


----------



## jarabas

I feel like such a novice too here.
I've been getting some coaching from different breeders and they look at fish differently. The European breeders look at toplines, bullet shaped bodies, D shaped caudals with long outer rays and wide dorsals that overlap the caudal and have a long front ray.
They don't seem as converned as the US breeders with the number of rays, unless there are so many that the betta has rosetail tendancies--that is the big red flag on the euro boards. 
The Us breeders seem to fixate more on consistancy in the number of rays when it comes to finnage. 
The Southeast Asian breeders seem to really pay attention to the females although they dn't offer too many for sale--hmmm, maybe a connection there. The males they show off to each other are hmpk with oversized cuadals and dorsals that show hawk tendencies. 
I find this all very interesting. I would love to hear from anyone --especially if you can point out something I am missing.

I have two bettas now with a little dragon scaling around the eyes. Neither has changed over the past six months. That doesn't mean they won't have problems in the future, I realize, but I have been told by several people that if the scales aren't overgrowing the eyes by 4-5 months, they probably won't. What do you all find?

Thanks


----------



## AukWord

jarabas said:


> I feel like such a novice too here.
> I've been getting some coaching from different breeders and they look at fish differently. The European breeders look at toplines, bullet shaped bodies, D shaped caudals with long outer rays and wide dorsals that overlap the caudal and have a long front ray.
> They don't seem as converned as the US breeders with the number of rays, unless there are so many that the betta has rosetail tendancies--that is the big red flag on the euro boards.
> The Us breeders seem to fixate more on consistancy in the number of rays when it comes to finnage.
> The Southeast Asian breeders seem to really pay attention to the females although they dn't offer too many for sale--hmmm, maybe a connection there. The males they show off to each other are hmpk with oversized cuadals and dorsals that show hawk tendencies.
> I find this all very interesting. I would love to hear from anyone --especially if you can point out something I am missing.
> 
> I have two bettas now with a little dragon scaling around the eyes. Neither has changed over the past six months. That doesn't mean they won't have problems in the future, I realize, but I have been told by several people that if the scales aren't overgrowing the eyes by 4-5 months, they probably won't. What do you all find?
> 
> Thanks


Well, I may be setting myself some near-impossible goals then.

Because I've been looking at number and consistency of rays, topline, body form, ventrals, balance in the finnage, D shape to tail (haven't always found this in my purchases), good dorsals, AND I like at least a good deal of the spread to come from webbing between the rays, and not from just a kajillion rays.

<walks away muttering...I think I may be obsessed>


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, there is a lot to form. One of my biggest things is looking for a good dorsal fin, that needs to be nice and broad and if I can get it from a DT then fantastic, DT geno works as well. Dorsal is one of the hardest to keep nice looking, so that's what I tend to look at first in females depending on my male. (I'm generally looking for females since I usually already have nicely formed males, idk, just happens).

Keeping consistent rays helps with the shape of the caudal I believe, I might be making that up too though :dunno: I seem to recall reading something on that though...somewhere...But yeah, it's better if you can get lots of good webbing between the ray's instead of a higher ray count, looks better.


----------



## jarabas

One of my favorite breeders right now is Joep Van Esch from the Netherlands. His fish are just magnificent. Here's a little gallery on his website:
http://www.bettaterritory.nl/BT-GalleryAwards.htm

If you friend Siamimbellis on Facebook, you get advance notice of new fish that will be up for sale on his site.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Chocolate crown tail, dirt cheap atm probably because his fins (mostly the anal) looks a bit messed up
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Orange-Crow...746?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aaa9605b2


----------



## TerriGtoo

DangerousAngel said:


> Ran out of time to edit, but here's this boy. Gosh I'm crying! Look at him! There's even a video. And the boy behind him X_X
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1432509248


 

Oh! He is stunning! I cannot believe someone got him for $27!!! That really is a great price. I do like the other behind him as well.


----------



## FinnDublynn

AukWord and Jarabas....

Reading your small exchange made me giggle a little... Hearing the two of you talk about feeling like a Novice and then spitting out all that information made my roll all over the floor cause I'm sitting there like, "PRETTY FISHIE!!!" "Ohhh... That one is pretty too!!!" "*baby talk*fishiefishiefishie!!!"


----------



## Hawker

Bailment, Where are they coming from--what country?


----------



## jarabas

We are just using synonyms for prettyfishie!


----------



## Hawker

Bailment, Where are they coming from--what country?


----------



## jarabas

Also considering this boy for my king betta female.
What do you all think?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=10&v=HT5VYfRlXBg

I'm looking for very good form and finnage with a distinctive pattern.


----------



## AukWord

lilnaugrim said:


> Yeah, there is a lot to form. One of my biggest things is looking for a good dorsal fin, that needs to be nice and broad and if I can get it from a DT then fantastic, DT geno works as well. Dorsal is one of the hardest to keep nice looking, so that's what I tend to look at first in females depending on my male. (I'm generally looking for females since I usually already have nicely formed males, idk, just happens).
> 
> Keeping consistent rays helps with the shape of the caudal I believe, I might be making that up too though :dunno: I seem to recall reading something on that though...somewhere...But yeah, it's better if you can get lots of good webbing between the ray's instead of a higher ray count, looks better.


Oh, I even look at head shape, eye placement, and whether the fish has a nice expression.

No idea if any of that is officially important--still can't access the IBC site like I paid for, to see the standards, just know what I like and what appeals to me, and what is a deal breaker.



Aqua Aurora said:


> Chocolate crown tail, dirt cheap atm probably because his fins (mostly the anal) looks a bit messed up
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Orange-Crow...746?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aaa9605b2


See, I like that re-seller, and she's actually on a mission for me, no hurry--but she's on the lookout for a certain type of CT I asked her about.

I don't like messy rays on CTs, not for breeding.

To me, that web reduction is just such a showcase for form, well, I don't want to reproduce anything messy, if at all possible.

Nice, clean, strong, consistent rays, with symmetry in the web reduction, for me ;-)



FinnDublynn said:


> AukWord and Jarabas....
> 
> Reading your small exchange made me giggle a little... Hearing the two of you talk about feeling like a Novice and then spitting out all that information made my roll all over the floor cause I'm sitting there like, "PRETTY FISHIE!!!" "Ohhh... That one is pretty too!!!" "*baby talk*fishiefishiefishie!!!"



LOL, glad we could help.

Everyone oughta have at least one giggling fit, per day. Words to live by. :lol:



jarabas said:


> Also considering this boy for my king betta female.
> What do you all think?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=10&v=HT5VYfRlXBg
> 
> I'm looking for very good form and finnage with a distinctive pattern.



I can't see the video, something went wonky on my computer a while back and youtube videos won't play for me now, boo.

However, looking at the tag, that is the same breeder I just purchased from, who is new to all this. I won't receive my fish until after the June 7 shipment, so I can't say how they will be in person, but I was VERY impressed with quite a few of his fish.

I'm told the Indonesian sellers tend to be two, three, or more, friends who sort of pool their resources, get someone in the group who knows English well enough to handle that end of it, and then they sell their fish together.

That would certainly explain the differences in type and quality which I saw in the listings for this same seller, but gosh, some of those fish of his are just breath-taking.

I'd love to see a still pic of him, if you have one.

He may be the same one I saw listed on Aquabid, a few days ago.


----------



## jarabas

I just bought him:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1432839601

I like his form and pattern. We'll see what kind of babies they make...


----------



## AukWord

jarabas said:


> I just bought him:
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1432839601
> 
> I like his form and pattern. We'll see what kind of babies they make...


Not the same fish--I like his ventrals better than the one I was thinking of. Definitely think he's a worthwhile purchase!

Very cool, will be anxious to see how this all turns out.

Your girl's breeder had another girl, very similar to yours, up for sale yesterday, don't know if she sold yet or not, but I thought of you when I saw her, really pretty.


----------



## Mallowolf

jarabas said:


> I just bought him:
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1432839601
> 
> I like his form and pattern. We'll see what kind of babies they make...


I think that is one of the prettiest bettas I've ever seen!


----------



## FinnDublynn

Oooooooooooohhhhhhhhh.........

He's so pretty....

Sorry. Image is stretching the page.. y'all will just have to click the link to see him

This Guy Too... WOWzers

And this guy....

And this one too...

Aaaaaaand this one... WOW on this one.


----------



## InStitches

FinnDublynn said:


> Oooooooooooohhhhhhhhh.........
> 
> He's so pretty....
> 
> Sorry. Image is stretching the page.. y'all will just have to click the link to see him


those are cool fins.


----------



## InStitches

which TMT plakat should I get?

Cute chunky smart-bump boy with pretty gray markings?

Or clean, smooth-top boy with less diamond eye?

I'm not letting myself go to sleep until I pick one.
Does diamond eye worsen with age?

Logic says for $40 to get one home I should go for the one with better body shape and less diamond eye. But the smart bump is so cute.

I'm gonna go insane >_< How does one choose between two white Betta fish? Argh.


----------



## FinnDublynn

InStitches said:


> which TMT plakat should I get?
> 
> Cute chunky smart-bump boy with pretty gray markings?
> 
> Or clean, smooth-top boy with less diamond eye?
> 
> I'm not letting myself go to sleep until I pick one.
> Does diamond eye worsen with age?
> 
> Logic says for $40 to get one home I should go for the one with better body shape and less diamond eye. But the smart bump is so cute.
> 
> I'm gonna go insane >_< How does one choose between two white Betta fish? Argh.


I like the less diamond eye. Go for #2! Also. I want that yellow koi behind him lol


----------



## InStitches

I love TMT's koi.









^^^^I want the blue grizzle


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I'd pick #2 white because #1 has rounded ventrals and anal fins. I don't see diamond eye?

If I had room I would buy this boy. His Betta are always so healthy. Dare I clean up the 2.5? Already heated, filtered and stuffed full with extra plants?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropic...f96fcb&pid=100011&rk=6&rkt=10&sd=271882148507


----------



## InStitches

*cough* I got sick of thinking so I just said I'd buy both.

Also it looks like I can add the yellow koi betta on to my order for $10 :-O

bad, bad hobbies. But TMT price is great


----------



## jarabas

Congratulations!


----------



## AukWord

All I have to say now is...glad I'm not the only one


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

You guys are so funny :-D


----------



## AukWord

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> You guys are so funny :-D


Weeellllll, on a not-so-funny note, it actually _is_ kind of sinful and wasteful to have a heated, filtered tank set up just all empty and you know, going to waste...:tease:


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Yep... sure is. :rofl:


----------



## InStitches

:roflh man.

I can't believe I just bought three fish. I almost asked about the blue grizzle in the background of another photo elsewhere, too, but 4 is just... too too much.

Never go fish shopping at 1 in the morning.

I guess I need to either have my spawn or sell Beck since I really only bought him for that purpose. He made his first bubble nest today so I think it might be worth trying again soon. But man he is a personable and gorgeous fish. He swam across the tank to great me (for food of course) when I came home today.

Neither of my tanks is good for splitting to house multiple bettas but I'm thinking about managing a way with the display tank - hopefully without cutting into the expensive 3D background like I did for the 10 gallon before.

Maybe I will just stick an additional tank under on the stand under the display tank... there's certainly enough room ;-) I also think my closet has room for like 5 tanks... :twisted:


----------



## jarabas

There ya go--that's creative thinking! :cheers:


----------



## FinnDublynn

InStitches said:


> :roflh man.
> 
> I can't believe I just bought three fish. I almost asked about the blue grizzle in the background of another photo elsewhere, too, but 4 is just... too too much.
> 
> Never go fish shopping at 1 in the morning.
> 
> I guess I need to either have my spawn or sell Beck since I really only bought him for that purpose. He made his first bubble nest today so I think it might be worth trying again soon. But man he is a personable and gorgeous fish. He swam across the tank to great me (for food of course) when I came home today.
> 
> Neither of my tanks is good for splitting to house multiple bettas but I'm thinking about managing a way with the display tank - hopefully without cutting into the expensive 3D background like I did for the 10 gallon before.
> 
> Maybe I will just stick an additional tank under on the stand under the display tank... there's certainly enough room ;-) I also think my closet has room for like 5 tanks... :twisted:



Well. You know. If you start feeling super guilty that you bought 3, and one was that yellow Koi... you can always make up your guilty conscience by sending that one to me... .


----------



## DangerousAngel

InStitches said:


> :roflh man.
> 
> I can't believe I just bought three fish. I almost asked about the blue grizzle in the background of another photo elsewhere, too, but 4 is just... too too much.
> 
> Never go fish shopping at 1 in the morning.
> 
> I guess I need to either have my spawn or sell Beck since I really only bought him for that purpose. He made his first bubble nest today so I think it might be worth trying again soon. But man he is a personable and gorgeous fish. He swam across the tank to great me (for food of course) when I came home today.
> 
> Neither of my tanks is good for splitting to house multiple bettas but I'm thinking about managing a way with the display tank - hopefully without cutting into the expensive 3D background like I did for the 10 gallon before.
> 
> Maybe I will just stick an additional tank under on the stand under the display tank... there's certainly enough room ;-) I also think my closet has room for like 5 tanks... :twisted:


LMAO!
If you ever need to rehome one of those gorgeous white Plakats I'm always here! *wink wink* This place is a bad influence! :lol:


----------



## FinnDublynn

Yeah this place is. I was SUPER HAPPY with my one Betta, in a 5.5gallon.

That made me happy. I was good.

Then I joined this forum.

In 3 months... I now have (2) 20L divided tanks and 3 bettas and I'll be getting a 4th soon and I plan on a 10gallon guppy tank too...


SUCH BAD INFLUENCES!! lol

And minute now my BF is going to ground me from the forum because every time I get on here, I want something else for my boys... lol


----------



## FinnDublynn

jarabas said:


> I just bought him:
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1432839601
> 
> I like his form and pattern. We'll see what kind of babies they make...



When your babies are ready to be sold... I might have to look into starting a sorority if you have about 7 females from the spawn. I'm still not sold on the idea of a sorority, just yet, I see a lot of conflicting information so I might decide against it afterall, but those would be some gorgeous females all together...


----------



## DangerousAngel

LOLOL! I'm always buying stuff for me boys! Mostly plants and stuff. I need to find something special for Dangerous because he got left out of this trip. I got 4 Bettas in less than 4 months because of this site! :lol:


----------



## FinnDublynn

Yup. I started late February. That's when I picked up Finn...

I'm now just waiting for Monday for this paycheck to buy #4...


----------



## InStitches

*headdesk* man I had like... one betta fish for 4 years. And then I had no fish. And then I got 1 halfmoon, joined this forum, and suddenly... fishfishfish oh hey maybe I should try a spawn or two lets see hmn >_>

Also how are we importing all of these fish but still have no solid online US market? :/


----------



## FinnDublynn

InStitches said:


> *headdesk* man I had like... one betta fish for 4 years. And then I had no fish. And then I got 1 halfmoon, joined this forum, and suddenly... fishfishfish oh hey maybe I should try a spawn or two lets see hmn >_>
> 
> Also how are we importing all of these fish but still have no solid online US market? :/


There are a few good ones in the US on AquaBid.. but yes, its a very untapped market.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Possibly it's because these South-East Asian countries breed on a scale that other countries just don't/can't match. I mean they have pretty ideal conditions for raising large numbers of Betta splendens. I certainly would love not to have to use heaters, or be able to have my fish outside in ponds without worrying about them freezing even during the summer months.


----------



## BlueInkFish

LittleBettaFish said:


> Possibly it's because these South-East Asian countries breed on a scale that other countries just don't/can't match. I mean they have pretty ideal conditions for raising large numbers of Betta splendens. I certainly would love not to have to use heaters, or be able to have my fish outside in ponds without worrying about them freezing even during the summer months.


I totally agree. Who wouldn't love a warm nice environment? ;-)

Maybe we should all just move to Thailand one day :sarcastic:


----------



## FinnDublynn

OHGOODLORD.... HES BREATHTAKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1432817574

I want him so bad it physically HURTS!!!!


----------



## Laurenie

^^^That!


----------



## FinnDublynn

If I had the money.. I would bet $200, RIGHT. FREAKING. NOW.

ok.. that Breeder has some of the most amazing Bettas I've ever seen...

And this dudes Pectorals ARE HUUUUUUUUGE!!!! Not the prettiest fish, tho. Just WHOA Fin

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1432837808


----------



## FinnDublynn

I am loving this boy tho.. Wow.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1432911051


----------



## Hawker

jarabas,
That is one beautiful fish. Keep us posted.


----------



## Hawker

Hello, I'm not new to fish keeping but new to Bettas and Aquabid. Just wondering if the fish above selling for $130 is rare or are there similar fish that sell for this much? Gorgeous animal, but pricey for sure.


----------



## AukWord

LittleBettaFish said:


> Possibly it's because these South-East Asian countries breed on a scale that other countries just don't/can't match. I mean they have pretty ideal conditions for raising large numbers of Betta splendens. I certainly would love not to have to use heaters, or be able to have my fish outside in ponds without worrying about them freezing even during the summer months.


This.

Plus, at the risk of being indelicate, I'd bet that the large commercial breeding establishments cull a lot more than most hobbyists here care to do.

And, following from your comments--they have a larger, easier and cheaper-to-maintain gene pool (literally!) from which to select to begin with, and since so many there do breed, lots of trading/support opportunities as well.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Hawker said:


> Hello, I'm not new to fish keeping but new to Bettas and Aquabid. Just wondering if the fish above selling for $130 is rare or are there similar fish that sell for this much? Gorgeous animal, but pricey for sure.


It's isn't so rare, it does happen occasionally if the fish is just that fantastic. Most only go for 15-30, that's the normal range unless it's some out-of-this-world color type that appeals to everyone.


----------



## AukWord

Hawker said:


> Hello, I'm not new to fish keeping but new to Bettas and Aquabid. Just wondering if the fish above selling for $130 is rare or are there similar fish that sell for this much? Gorgeous animal, but pricey for sure.


Sometimes, even if there are form issues, the "flashiness" of a fish, or a rare color or some other cachet will sort of start a bidding war.

I see the bids in general go higher more often in those cases on eBay, than on Aquabid, but it happens.

Humans want what they want :lol:



lilnaugrim said:


> It's isn't so rare, it does happen occasionally if the fish is just that fantastic. Most only go for 15-30, that's the normal range unless it's some out-of-this-world color type that appeals to everyone.



And I keep meaning and meaning to ask YOU if that artwork in your avatar is based on a real fish--if so...wowsers. I mean, just, _dayumn_. ;-)


----------



## lilnaugrim

AukWord said:


> And I keep meaning and meaning to ask YOU if that artwork in your avatar is based on a real fish--if so...wowsers. I mean, just, _dayumn_. ;-)


Yes! That is my beloved Rembrandt, he was my first fish that I didn't kill when I started >.< I owe him my thanks for finding this forum and wanting to learn everything I could!!

When I first got him:


What he grew up to be: Tiny fish with huge fins!



Artwork done by me! Shameless plug lol, I do commissions if anyone is interested. Quality so I do charge a bit for them, $10 an hour is normal for all artists!


----------



## AukWord

lilnaugrim said:


> Yes! That is my beloved Rembrandt, he was my first fish that I didn't kill when I started >.< I owe him my thanks for finding this forum and wanting to learn everything I could!!...
> Artwork done by me! Shameless plug lol, I do commissions if anyone is interested. Quality so I do charge a bit for them, $10 an hour is normal for all artists!



Geez, poor little fella is totally surrounded by FINS!!! :lol:

I have a rescue boy, Hypoxia Harry, who is similarly mobility-challenged, due to extreme finnage.

You are super talented. I have to wholeheartedly agree about the quality.

Someday, when I quit spending all my "disposable" income on actual fish and fish equipment, I will be contacting you. Maybe if my spawn projects turn out well--I'll have you do one or more of the "keepers."


----------



## lilnaugrim

AukWord said:


> Geez, poor little fella is totally surrounded by FINS!!! :lol:
> 
> I have a rescue boy, Hypoxia Harry, who is similarly mobility-challenged, due to extreme finnage.
> 
> You are super talented. I have to wholeheartedly agree about the quality.
> 
> Someday, when I quit spending all my "disposable" income on actual fish and fish equipment, I will be contacting you. Maybe if my spawn projects turn out well--I'll have you do one or more of the "keepers."


Yeah, he lived to be 2.5 years old so he did well for himself even with all those fins! He was always in a heavily planted tank, so he'd rest when he wanted to 

Thank you! Commissions are almost always open and I'll be around a while yet ;-)


----------



## Kisiel

I'm seeing more and more fish with these nasty "roman noses" - it's like the opposite of spoon heads. Is this some sort of ugly new trend or...? I'm on my phone right now so can't post pictures but if I find one again I'll show you guys.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Kisiel said:


> I'm seeing more and more fish with these nasty "roman noses" - it's like the opposite of spoon heads. Is this some sort of ugly new trend or...? I'm on my phone right now so can't post pictures but if I find one again I'll show you guys.


Which fish are you talking about?

EDIT: Oh, just on Aquabid? No one on this thread yet?


----------



## BlueInkFish

lilnaugrim said:


> Yeah, he lived to be 2.5 years old so he did well for himself even with all those fins! He was always in a heavily planted tank, so he'd rest when he wanted to
> 
> Thank you! Commissions are almost always open and I'll be around a while yet ;-)


I didn't know you had open commissions!!! I guess it's time to make some money so I can get a masterpiece of art from you, for my Avatar... The one I have right now isn't so creative!


----------



## lilnaugrim

litelboyblu said:


> I didn't know you had open commissions!!! I guess it's time to make some money so I can get a masterpiece of art from you, for my Avatar... The one I have right now isn't so creative!


Yeah "^_^ it used to be in my signature, but I like the minimalist look instead so I took it out :roll: but yeah, whenever is cool!


----------



## TerriGtoo

Aqua Aurora said:


> Chocolate crown tail, dirt cheap atm probably because his fins (mostly the anal) looks a bit messed up
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Orange-Crow...746?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aaa9605b2


I have looked at that sellers fish before but hesitated because their shipping is outrageous. I think that some sellers tend to pad their shipping and then start bidding very low. That's how they pull in the bidders hoping that they won't check the postage first.
I could understand the cost of postage if it was the dead of winter and had to ship 2 day or overnight, but not at this time of year.


----------



## AukWord

Kisiel said:


> I'm seeing more and more fish with these nasty "roman noses" - it's like the opposite of spoon heads. Is this some sort of ugly new trend or...? I'm on my phone right now so can't post pictures but if I find one again I'll show you guys.


Roman noses, no "fill" around or under the eyes, abrupt stops, etc, etc.

Fish heads are important to me. :lol:


----------



## Athra

lilnaugrim said:


> Yes! That is my beloved Rembrandt


Holy cow, he was a GORGEOUS fish!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Athra said:


> Holy cow, he was a GORGEOUS fish!


Thanks ^_^

Found him at store called PetSense, I happened to be there when he was delivered and if that wasn't sign enough, the employee was telling me that I definitely needed him. lol, the employee is my friend though and knew I liked Bettas haha.

I'm glad I brought him home that day though! I wish I could find another like him!


----------



## jarabas

Check out this pretty little girl!


----------



## AukWord

Jarabas--does not this boy look like the HM cousin of your "fancy" pair?

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1433079603


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I think this boy is lovely. Don't know how great he is technically but he would be pleasing to watch. He has a HM this same color.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropic...925?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4196f7a78d


----------



## jarabas

So many beautiful fish, so few tanks...
The half moon cousin--I like that. It sounds like a film title. Maybe Wes Anderson's sequel to Moonlight Kingdom? :-D

I have three coming today--the yellow koi boy, and my fancy pair. Just checked tracking--they departed Miami to a "sorting facility," last night at 8 pm. Should be on route! Godspeed little ones.


----------



## jarabas

Beautiful CT Russell.
I love this one too:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=954143577939275&set=gm.1586047448342898&type=1


----------



## FishyFishy89

Must find a way to wiggle in a 40 breeder to divide for 4+ bettas 😂


----------



## lilnaugrim

Just been looking at some females, potential breeders.

This girl would be really nice for my boy Alloy to continue with MG HMPK....should I chance it? It's a bid, not a BIN....
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1433127623









This girl is HM, supposedly. But look at those wild spots!! They're so cute! I could breed her, I'd just get a bunch of 'tweeners to begin with since he's PK and she's long fin. Primarily I'd be focusing on color for the moment, not so much form. Her body is great but the fins need some help
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1433484856









EDIT: this is Alloy for reference, he started as a Monster so he does carry the marble gene:
I want more yellow on him of course.


----------



## lilnaugrim

A similar Yellow HMPK that I could potentially get

Better form than the HM girl I posted previously.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1433487770









Or this mustard girl possibly
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1433325191









I think the yellow girl has more potentially though and better form all around...what say you all?


----------



## jarabas

I like the second yellow girl the best. Her dorsal is wider with tall straight rays and her peduncle is thicker and stronger looking. The mustard girl has longer rays at the edge of her caudal--but you say you want more yellow in this line, so perhaps the middle girl is the way to go?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, that's what I'm thinking. The only reason I didn't like the first MG HMPK girl is because of her dorsal, he's already got a short enough dorsal as it is, I don't need to go smaller. The yellow girl has the best dorsal out of them all unless I wanted to cross out to an HM to improve and then cut back down to HMPK later.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Question.

What makes a 'monster'?
I've been trying to figure that one out lol


----------



## DangerousAngel

I'd go with the Mustard girl, she's gorgeous! I think she'd be a perfect match for your boy.
I am wondering about that too Dublynn.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Monster is anything with white scales on the head. It's different from Piebald which is flesh colored scales on the head and whatever other color.

Images off google, but this fish is friggin cool looking. This is a Monster









So is this:









This is a Piebald, note that there aren't any real dragon scales on the face, it's just regular scales. For a Monster, it has to be the thick dragon scales on top of the head









It has to be flesh on head and the rest of the body with another color









So this fish wouldn't be a Piebald just because it has a flesh colored head. This is a cellophane of course


----------



## FinnDublynn

Aaahhhhhhhh I get it! Thanks!


----------



## Macaw

potential breeder girl?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Macaw said:


> potential breeder girl?


She's not too bad. I find a lot of CT girls have a lot of flaws, but she's actually half way decent. Paired with a good male, they'll have some pretty fantastic babies.

Sirinut generally has some great quality Betta's, a pleasure to work with as well


----------



## AukWord

lilnaugrim, I have both the Phusit girl and the Hongthong girl in my tracked items, just sayin' ;-)

I don't plan on bidding on them as I found one I like as better suited for my own plans, but I liked them enough to bookmark them, FWIW.

And, if a fish could be a My Little Pony, then this fish would be one (worth the click, could not get photobucket to upload for some reason):

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1433052227


----------



## FinnDublynn

His poor little stubby body makes me so very sad...


----------



## FinnDublynn

I am also SERIOUSLY considering buying this boy.... Like, the only thing holding me back is that payday isn't til monday, and Rent is due.....


----------



## Hawker

lilnaugrim said:


> It's isn't so rare, it does happen occasionally if the fish is just that fantastic. Most only go for 15-30, that's the normal range unless it's some out-of-this-world color type that appeals to everyone.


Thanks and to Aukword for the responses to my question.


----------



## Kisiel

FinnDublynn said:


> I am also SERIOUSLY considering buying this boy.... Like, the only thing holding me back is that payday isn't til monday, and Rent is due.....


Dooooo itttt he's so pretty haha. You'll regret it if you don't :lol:


----------



## jarabas

Damn,
Finally got my fish today (supposed to be delivered during the week!) and my eagerly anticipated King betta girl is DOA, floating in a yucky yellow soup. The Siamimbellis boy and Paijasong girl are in great shape, eating and exploring. I'm so dissapointed about the fancy girl. She is beautiful, even dead  She's really big and healthy looking except that she isn't alive... I think it was the holiday that delayed the shipping. The other two are in relatively clear water-- I wonder what happened to her--bad packing? Feeding her too close to shipping?


----------



## Hawker

jarabas said:


> Damn,
> Finally got my fish today (supposed to be delivered during the week!) and my eagerly anticipated King betta girl is DOA, floating in a yucky yellow soup. The Siamimbellis boy and Paijasong girl are in great shape, eating and exploring. I'm so dissapointed about the fancy girl. She is beautiful, even dead  She's really big and healthy looking except that she isn't alive... I think it was the holiday that delayed the shipping. The other two are in relatively clear water-- I wonder what happened to her--bad packing? Feeding her too close to shipping?


Bummer, very disappointing I'm sure. I trust you'll have no problems getting a refund or another fish.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Kisiel said:


> Dooooo itttt he's so pretty haha. You'll regret it if you don't :lol:



You're such a bad influence and enabler!! If he's still around come payday on Monday... I just might..


----------



## AukWord

jarabas said:


> Damn,
> Finally got my fish today (supposed to be delivered during the week!) and my eagerly anticipated King betta girl is DOA, floating in a yucky yellow soup. The Siamimbellis boy and Paijasong girl are in great shape, eating and exploring. I'm so dissapointed about the fancy girl. She is beautiful, even dead  She's really big and healthy looking except that she isn't alive... I think it was the holiday that delayed the shipping. The other two are in relatively clear water-- I wonder what happened to her--bad packing? Feeding her too close to shipping?


Ah, I'm sorry, what a shame.

A couple of the sellers I have bought from use the yellow stuff, rather than the blue stuff. I dunno what the yellow stuff is, some other kind of shipping chemical, I assume.

I'm still awaiting my fish--transhipper held, due to the holiday. I'm not a good wait-er, but maybe it will turn out to be for the best, this time around. Fingers crossed.


----------



## FinnDublynn

jarabas said:


> Damn,
> Finally got my fish today (supposed to be delivered during the week!) and my eagerly anticipated King betta girl is DOA, floating in a yucky yellow soup. The Siamimbellis boy and Paijasong girl are in great shape, eating and exploring. I'm so dissapointed about the fancy girl. She is beautiful, even dead  She's really big and healthy looking except that she isn't alive... I think it was the holiday that delayed the shipping. The other two are in relatively clear water-- I wonder what happened to her--bad packing? Feeding her too close to shipping?


Oh, No! I'm so sorry... a DOA is my biggest fear about ordering/shipping a fish, as it is for most of us I would assume. I'm very sorry for the loss


----------



## BlueInkFish

I do believe that the yellow water is due to Indian Almond Leaves. Lowers the pH which bettas feel more comfortable in. So don't worry, it's not due to the water, I believe.


----------



## AukWord

litelboyblu said:


> I do believe that the yellow water is due to Indian Almond Leaves. Lowers the pH which bettas feel more comfortable in. So don't worry, it's not due to the water, I believe.


Don't think so. I'm familiar with IAL (tannic or blackwater).

This is, as jarabas said, a neon yellow. Clearly a chemical of some sort. Have only seen a couple sellers use it and IIRC, those were the fish I had to baby a bit more, following their arrival.


----------



## jarabas

Thanks lbb, but it's not the color IAL make--it looks like neon yellow food coloring.
I've seen it once before and that fish was also a DOA.

I am so disappointed about this girl--she was truely beautiful, I had great hopes for spawning her, and I paid a lot of money for her. :-(


----------



## BlueInkFish

Oh, then I'm mistaken. I thought you meant the color of IAL, not more of a neon yellow. That's very odd. I wonder what it is then, because the fish I order from AB usually are in IAL water or just clear water.


----------



## jarabas

Yeah--I think I will ask the seller when we discuss replacements.


----------



## kittenfish

Furan-2 or maybe tetracycline? I've never used tetracycline but furan-2 is a bright neon yellow. No idea why it would be used to ship though.


----------



## lilnaugrim

When dissolved Furan-2 is clear though. So it can't be that. I know the powder is bright yellow/greenish though. I'm trying to do an intense google search but I'm finding nothing.

EDIT: Oh found a likely cause! Acriflavine! http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/Acriflavine

Taken off someone's photobucket:


----------



## jarabas

My aquarist friend thinks they are using a product called Ship Right made by Jungle.
He says it contains a sedative, an amquel-like product and slime coat. It's designed to work for about 72 hrs.


----------



## AukWord

lilnaugrim, does not this fish remind you of your Rembrandt?

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1433210404


----------



## InStitches

AukWord said:


> lilnaugrim, does not this fish remind you of your Rembrandt?
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1433210404


beautiful!

Julie Tran just received my fish  And sent me an email with shipping cost, which was about the same as when I shipped with Jessie, so yay! I think I will end up preferring her a trans shipper, but she's on the other side of the US.... which I guess does not make a difference, considering where the fish come from. Time to set up the QT tanks.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Remmy wasn't actually Steel, he was turquoise like most of the other MG's  That boy is a nice steel and a very nice split between his colors. Remmy's bled together after a while.

I don't think I'll ever find one exactly like him, but that boy is cute too

EDIT: just did a search on the Ship Right stuff, seems that it's a blue color much like Methylene Blue, not yellow.


----------



## AukWord

InStitches said:


> beautiful!
> 
> Julie Tran just received my fish  And sent me an email with shipping cost, which was about the same as when I shipped with Jessie, so yay! I think I will end up preferring her a trans shipper, but she's on the other side of the US.... which I guess does not make a difference, considering where the fish come from. Time to set up the QT tanks.


Hmm, which flight/shipment did your fish come in on?

There was one last week, didn't think there was another 'til June 6.


----------



## TerriGtoo

InStitches said:


> *cough* I got sick of thinking so I just said I'd buy both.
> 
> Also it looks like I can add the yellow koi betta on to my order for $10 :-O
> 
> bad, bad hobbies. But TMT price is great


 
LOLOLOLOL. And I was just about to play devil's advocate and tell you to get both! Yeah!! and good to hear you got the yella fella!


----------



## TerriGtoo

I would love to get this guy. just love the colors on him:


----------



## TerriGtoo

Or this yummy boy....


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Lovely simple copper dumbo female
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Silver-Half...500?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ee22840f4

mustard vt male.. think hm mix in there? stunning colors but has the scale growth over eyes defect :c
http://www.ebay.com/itm/V17-Thai-Im...555?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cfb11925b

overpriced but love her colors-white orange/red female
http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropic...765?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4db6ea1d

black and blue (melano?) plakat double tail male.. messed up dorsal possibly healing from damage or doyou think its a birth defect?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Live-Betta-...202?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a7454ee2



*AAAAH FFFFFFF WAAAAAANNNNTTTT* (look at photo #3- "I will [censor] KILL YOU!" so sassy!)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LARGE-Halfm...589?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aab12072d


edit: ooo we can edit past the 20 min mark now?!

photo manipulated copper plakat male? antique gold and bronze fins are to hues I never see...
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1433486366


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oooh, those are beautiful Aqua! I love the MG, he's a DeT though, he does split at the very end of his caudal (likely a VTxHM mix then) which no longer qualifies him as VT and puts him in the DeT category ^_^

That DT boy likely is healing for bitten fins, I've never seen birth defects that look like that, granted; anything is possible lol.

Oh gosh, that orange Monster boy you love is absolutely beautiful!!

And I don't see any photo manipulation on the last boy, that's all lighting and the yellow overlapping the copper.


----------



## AukWord

lilnaugrim said:


> Oooh, those are beautiful Aqua! I love the MG, he's a DeT though, he does split at the very end of his caudal (likely a VTxHM mix then) which no longer qualifies him as VT and puts him in the DeT category ^_^
> 
> That DT boy likely is healing for bitten fins, I've never seen birth defects that look like that, granted; anything is possible lol.
> 
> Oh gosh, that orange Monster boy you love is absolutely beautiful!!
> 
> And I don't see any photo manipulation on the last boy, that's all lighting and the yellow overlapping the copper.


The orange monster boy is a girl ;-)

I remember her, was bidding on her, on AB, but went past my pocketbook.

The copper plakat is gorgeous.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh wow, didn't even notice that lol whoops. Looked so much like a male! At least from the first and third shot ^_^ Still gorgeous though


----------



## InStitches

AukWord said:


> Hmm, which flight/shipment did your fish come in on?
> 
> There was one last week, didn't think there was another 'til June 6.


The fish shipped to US on the 30th  the trans shippers schedules on face book have the schedule lists generally up to date.


----------



## InStitches

TerriGtoo said:


> LOLOLOLOL. And I was just about to play devil's advocate and tell you to get both! Yeah!! and good to hear you got the yella fella!


I get to see them tomorrow  weeeee~


----------



## jarabas

:-D


----------



## InStitches

I am in lurve 

TMT gets 10/10 as usual 
Julie Tran 8/10 which is as good as it gets for trans shipping! Fast, well priced, and my fish were safe - that's all I ask for. 

also wow the tags in this thread :rofl:

View attachment 566962


----------



## FinnDublynn

Gorgeous, Stitches! Simply gorgeous!


----------



## jarabas

They're lovely and so alert and vigorous!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

InStitches said:


> also wow the tags in this thread :rofl:


what no "need rich dead relative's inheritance"?
btw who's the white guy in the background of your gif, 'nother new boy?


----------



## FinnDublynn

Aqua Aurora said:


> what no "need rich dead relative's inheritance"?
> btw who's the white guy in the background of your gif, 'nother new boy?



I'll just marry a deathbed billionaire....


----------



## InStitches

yeah this shipment is 2 white hmpk and the yellow koi 

oh glob the guy that's been flirting with me wants to buy one of the white plakats so we can be "fish twinsies." >_> I said he can only buy one if he studies and passes my fish care test.

"Sounds kinda fishy. Don't be Koi with me."

Someone save me. My response was Oh my Cod stop being silly
and that was five puns ago


----------



## FinnDublynn

Marry him.


----------



## InStitches

I'm considering it. XD


----------



## jarabas

So, here are my new babies:
Yellow koi boy-- needs a girlfriend, who might come from King betta.
White tancho boy has already managed to get through the divider into the red koi girl and build a humogous bubble nest and shred her fins. They are now in separate tanks.
The fancy boys and the silver boy come at the end of the month.
I couldn't resist the fancy girl.

So I think I am officially out of control!


----------



## Strawberry12

This dude's body is so short!










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1433457761


This guy though, tell me to step away from paypal O_O So pretty!










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1433416802


----------



## jarabas

So since we are certifiable here and we also have a dearth of females, here are some candidates--what do you think?
Possible cross for the yellow koi boy 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1433490207
Another possibility for the yellow koi boy
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1433728931
Third possibility for yellow koi boy
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1433835075

Possible females for the fancies
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1433862110
or 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1433301011


----------



## jarabas

Strawberry12 said:


> This dude's body is so short!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1433457761
> 
> 
> This guy though, tell me to step away from paypal O_O So pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1433416802


Like the big ear boy--such a sweet color.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

FinnDublynn said:


> Marry him.





InStitches said:


> I'm considering it. XD


make sure the pre-nup gives you all the fish/equipment/plants (and plenty of $ to fund some more ^.~)


----------



## Strawberry12

Who on Earth would spend over $50 for a veiltail in a vase that you can't even _see_? 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1433896212


----------



## lilnaugrim

Crap crap crap crap crap!!

Phusit HAD to go and post this girl after I already bought his other yellow female!! Crap. She's PERFECT, EXACTLY what I was looking for.

Buy food for the week or buy this girl?


----------



## FinnDublynn

jarabas said:


> So since we are certifiable here and we also have a dearth of females, here are some candidates--what do you think?
> Possible cross for the yellow koi boy
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1433490207
> Another possibility for the yellow koi boy
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1433728931
> Third possibility for yellow koi boy
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1433835075
> 
> Possible females for the fancies
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1433862110
> or
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1433301011



DEF #2 for the yellow koi.
And I'm back and forth for the fancies but i THINK i like #2 as well.


----------



## AukWord

lilnaugrim said:


> Crap crap crap crap crap!!
> 
> Phusit HAD to go and post this girl after I already bought his other yellow female!! Crap. She's PERFECT, EXACTLY what I was looking for.
> 
> Buy food for the week or buy this girl?


Eh, food is overrated.

Food will be gone in a few days--this girl will make you happy far longer than that.

Plus, there's always Ramen ;-)

Look at her dorsal--really like it.

She is quite similar to a stunning girl (Phusit has some treasures sometimes) I nearly bought a couple weeks or so ago, but decided to pass, since I already have an ElegantBetta girl who is very similar.

Sadly, that girl is now ill, very ill. I can't figure it out, no real symptoms except she's clearly trying to die. Sigh. She gets a bit better, then goes South again.

Sorry, didn't mean to lapse into a sad ramble, just saying, wish I'd bought that other girl now, Nature doesn't guarantee anything, and when I see a fish I like that much...well, I hate to end up regretting not buying.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, I lost two yellow dragons I got from Thailand last time. Two different sellers and two different ships. No reason, they just up and died. Hopefully this girl won't do the same.

I emailed phusit and he's allowing me to switch out the pineapple girl for that one and just pay the difference!!!! Yay I can eat too!!!

Trust me, I've been living off ramen lately lol!!!

I'm super psyched now!! The whole reason is that dorsal, that's exactly what my boy Alloy needs!!


----------



## AukWord

lilnaugrim said:


> Yeah, I lost two yellow dragons I got from Thailand last time. Two different sellers and two different ships. No reason, they just up and died. Hopefully this girl won't do the same.
> 
> I emailed phusit and he's allowing me to switch out the pineapple girl for that one and just pay the difference!!!! Yay I can eat too!!!
> 
> Trust me, I've been living off ramen lately lol!!!
> 
> I'm super psyched now!! The whole reason is that dorsal, that's exactly what my boy Alloy needs!!


That's so cool of Phusit.

I hope this girl doesn't up and die, too. She's gorgeous, and sassy and I really enjoy her, plus have plans for an F2 cross to a non-metallic son of this guy of mine:


----------



## InStitches

Aqua Aurora said:


> make sure the pre-nup gives you all the fish/equipment/plants (and plenty of $ to fund some more ^.~)


*cackle* I gave him a run-down of how to take care of a tank and he elected to let me have all the fish tanks "in our future dream house." (is he the clingy girl in our relationship?) But I officially have permission to let my "fish addiction" run wild :thumbsup:

He doesn't know about my leopard gecko addition yet... at least it's only one breeding pair and a pet (for now) ;-)

jarabas, you will have a lot of stunners! I think yellow koi will be a new favorite of mine! thanks to my little derp fish.

lilnaugrim that girl is gorgeous, glad you were able to swap for her! The sellers are so nice on aquabid.

Auk, what a dorsal, whoa!


----------



## Greenapp1es

Someone posted this guy a thread of his own - but I figured I'd add him here in case anyone wondered what a $500 betta looked like...

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1433417829


----------



## FinnDublynn

WOW...

My betta's are $500 bettas... not for THEM... but that's how much I've spent on them, each. At least it feels that way...


----------



## jarabas

:lol:


FinnDublynn said:


> WOW...
> 
> My betta's are $500 bettas... not for THEM... but that's how much I've spent on them, each. At least it feels that way...


;-);-)


----------



## Elleth

I love that guys little derp face, from the top, the white with the patch of blue. If I'd seen him before anyone bid on him, I possibly would have auto bought him (since all that breeder's other fish I saw have an autobuy option, I'm assuming this one did too) he's got that fun coloring I enjoy. But man, I personally don't think he's even worth $50, for just him. I hope they realize he is a marble and could look totally different...


----------



## AukWord

InStitches said:


> ...Auk, what a dorsal, whoa!


I need to get some new pics of him--he was a baby there, and his tail is twice as big now, and he's much more in balance, plus do you see all that cool spotty-stripey stuff in his dorsal?

He has those markings in his tail now, too.

Greenapp1es, I started to copy/paste that 500 dollah dude over here, too.

Just been shaking my head over that one, especially with the business reputation of one of the high bidders :roll:


----------



## AukWord

Elleth said:


> I love that guys little derp face, from the top, the white with the patch of blue. If I'd seen him before anyone bid on him, I possibly would have auto bought him (since all that breeder's other fish I saw have an autobuy option, I'm assuming this one did too) he's got that fun coloring I enjoy. But man, I personally don't think he's even worth $50, for just him. I hope they realize he is a marble and could look totally different...


I imagine it's because they're overlooking his form because he's truly an Armageddon, with phenotype of both red and yellow on the same fish.

The trendy Holy Grail of the Betta breeders world right now, I guess.

<says the girl who admittedly has also been chasing red and yellow fish, but does not pay anything close to that money for what she finds>


----------



## InStitches

AukWord said:


> I need to get some new pics of him--he was a baby there, and his tail is twice as big now, and he's much more in balance, plus do you see all that cool spotty-stripey stuff in his dorsal?
> 
> He has those markings in his tail now, too.
> 
> Greenapp1es, I started to copy/paste that 500 dollah dude over here, too.
> 
> Just been shaking my head over that one, especially with the business reputation of one of the high bidders :roll:


yes, updated photos please !! Send me message when you have them up? (love the spotty/stripey stuff :lol

I really like Armageddon and I like that it is a trend. Where did the genetics come from ? Did it arise from the koi projects?


----------



## lilnaugrim

The spots are called Wild Spots if anyone is interested. They come from the wild betta's.


----------



## AukWord

InStitches said:


> yes, updated photos please !! Send me message when you have them up? (love the spotty/stripey stuff :lol
> 
> I really like Armageddon and I like that it is a trend. Where did the genetics come from ? Did it arise from the koi projects?


Okay, might have time to do them today.

On the Armageddon, I'm not one of those who is working in the SuperSekrit Armageddon projects, so I can't tell you much yet.

From every little clue and hint I've managed to glean, seems to be related to the alleles that cause the Dalmatian pattern, and/or possibly to the "Yellow-spotted Melano."

It used to be thought yellow was expressed only because of "red loss," and therefore a fish with both red and yellow could not exist--but clearly that was in error or something changed in Betta genes, because yellow and red _can_ be on the same fish.

I happen to be lucky enough to own three who have both red and yellow (2 males, 1 female), and am looking at some others. I also have a sibling yellow/gold female of one of the red/yellow males, though phenotypically she has no red. We'll see (with luck) if it's "hiding" in her someday ;-)


----------



## InStitches

so cool... going to have to wait and see how the pretty red and yellow combos go  I think someday I'd love to have a veil/spadetail Armageddon, that would be stunning.

so excited for the photos XD


----------



## AukWord

I'm not doing VTs, or I would have tried to snag this pair--was tempted anyway:

Orange Dals

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettasvt1432641705

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettasvt1432641806


----------



## Elleth

I love the look of this boy! 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1433607156









Love the colors here! And form looks pretty good, too. 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1433864405


----------



## Greenapp1es

Elleth, I love that second boy. That coloration is beautiful.


----------



## Elleth

If I had any empty tanks, or any more spaces to put tanks, I'd be so tempted to get him. I might have room for a 2.5 gallon, but my husband would probably not take it very well if I got another fish just now. I'll wait about a month and then try to ease him into it, lol!


----------



## FinnDublynn

This is the most beautiful Plakat I've ever seen...


KINDA looks like a Plakat version of that one Elleth posted that I'm seriously considering selling my soul to buy right now. lol


----------



## FinnDublynn

Oh, My.....










Not the GREATEST form... But i just love him.


----------



## Fenghuang

Koi veiltail... 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1433649117


----------



## FinnDublynn

Oooooooh...
Feng he's gorgeous


----------



## DangerousAngel

InStitches said:


> I am in lurve
> 
> TMT gets 10/10 as usual
> Julie Tran 8/10 which is as good as it gets for trans shipping! Fast, well priced, and my fish were safe - that's all I ask for.
> 
> also wow the tags in this thread :rofl:
> 
> View attachment 566962


Ohhh that hurts! I WAMT HIM BADLY! Both actually! URGH!

Oh yes, those tags are too funny! :rofl:


----------



## AukWord

Well, I lost out by a freaking dollar, on the Armageddon male I was bidding on. Got outbid on my theoretical "maximum bid," while I was busy at work and could not counter.

Durn daggone need to WORK for a living, grrrr, mutter, curse, mumble.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Holy Pectorals!!










WOW... This guy is beautiful... BEAUTIFUL I SAY!!!!










SHES SO STINKIN' CUTE!!!!


----------



## tleager

AukWord said:


> I need to get some new pics of him--he was a baby there, and his tail is twice as big now, and he's much more in balance, plus do you see all that cool spotty-stripey stuff in his dorsal?
> 
> He has those markings in his tail now, too.
> 
> Greenapp1es, I started to copy/paste that 500 dollah dude over here, too.
> 
> Just been shaking my head over that one, especially with the business reputation of one of the high bidders :roll:


I bet he will be listed on Ebay


----------



## tleager

Fenghuang said:


> Koi veiltail...
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1433649117


Be still my heart, I have a soft spot for VT's. He is lovely.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

blue/black double tail plakat.. price went up on him fast he's over $100 and less than 12 minutes left.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/16172012720...trkparms=gh1g=I161720127202.N7.S1.M668.R2.TR4


----------



## FinnDublynn

Actually, that was 12 HOURS left, not 12 MINUTES... there might still be one heck of a bidding war going on soon... Tho now its down to 10 hrs
Not bad for starting at $2.50 lol.

But quite frankly, I don't think the fish is all that nice looking... But that's personal preference.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

FinnDublynn said:


> Actually, that was 12 HOURS left, not 12 MINUTES... there might still be one heck of a bidding war going on soon... Tho now its down to 10 hrs
> Not bad for starting at $2.50 lol.
> 
> But quite frankly, I don't think the fish is all that nice looking... But that's personal preference.


AH figures, i mixed up days as hours on something else I looked at last night >.>''


----------



## Elleth

Is it just me, or does that eBay guy look like he's blind in one eye? Love his color though.


----------



## FinnDublynn

If he's not blind, his vision is at least impaired. Both eyes look like they'll eventually be covered.. He's body looks a little stubby to me too, but I know that's common with DT's and his doesn't look AS BAD as some do.. he has nice colors but I'm not loving the whole pattern of his colors. He's indeed a gorgeous fish and the heart wants what the heart wants.. so more power to the guy/girl that wants him $105much lol

This guy is up to $154... And the guy selling him on E-Bay obviously got him from Aquabid and didn't even bother taking his own picture, just ******'d out the Aquabid seller/breeders information on the picture... ;;;;


----------



## DangerousAngel

^He is STUNNING! OMG! I'd be a little hesitant getting another long finned Betta like that. I'd be too worried about nipping later on you know? That VT, Plakat, and girl upthread are gorgeous though!!


----------



## FinnDublynn

Yeah he is. But I like the PK and the little Koi girl better tho... she's just so stinkin cute and he reminds me of Merlot lol


----------



## FinnDublynn

This guy has the strangest scales I've ever seen and I think I'm in love...










Ohhhh... Pretty....


----------



## Aqua Aurora

I'm not a ct fan but that white boy is quite lovely!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Not much of a "koi" or marble fan but really love the contrast of deep red to the white on the overhead shot of this female

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Thai-Import...294?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item280115e27e


----------



## FinnDublynn

Aqua Aurora said:


> Not much of a "koi" or marble fan but really love the contrast of deep red to the white on the overhead shot of this female
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Thai-Import...294?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item280115e27e


I saw her too and thought the same thing!!! Tho, the Koi's are beginning to grow on me when they're either pastel and almost in the sepia tones, lightly spotted, or in the "tiger" family of Koi... those are really really beginning to appeal to me.

Also, I've never been a fan of CT's either, and while that White one IS STUNNING, I still just can't believe I walked away with a CT from the store the other day and how much I'm a fan of my new baby lol


----------



## Athra

My husband and I are both in love with this guy...

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1433911566









I am ALSO pretty in love with this one:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1433948107









Husband also pointed out tonight that he is within driving distance to do a local pick up with a transshipper, which suddenly makes the shipping costs and worries and all much less scary.... This could be dangerous


----------



## TerriGtoo

AukWord said:


> I'm not doing VTs, or I would have tried to snag this pair--was tempted anyway:
> 
> Orange Dals
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettasvt1432641705
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettasvt1432641806


Oh my! I think between the two, the female is even more gorgeous than the male. Too bad there's a bid already. I would have scooped her up in a heartbeat.


----------



## AukWord

TerriGtoo said:


> Oh my! I think between the two, the female is even more gorgeous than the male. Too bad there's a bid already. I would have scooped her up in a heartbeat.


Yeah, I really liked them.

I do love a nice VT, just have too many projects to focus on right now, still learning my HMs. ;-)


----------



## FinnDublynn

Wow... This guy is quite the handsome man...


----------



## FinnDublynn

OH! Be still my heart.... his picture doesn't do him justice, you MUST go look at the video....


----------



## Greenapp1es

FinnDublynn said:


> OH! Be still my heart.... his picture doesn't do him justice, you MUST go look at the video....


This guy is absolutely adorable.


----------



## FinnDublynn

RIGHT!!?!?!?! I was like "Meh.. he's a nice looking fish..." at the picture then i saw the video and i was like OMG YES I LOVE HIM


----------



## Nessabobessa

WOW! What vibrant colors! How tempting!


----------



## FinnDublynn

I just love his mouth and the way that's colored lol


----------



## FinnDublynn

He's from one of my favorite breeders on AquaBid... His boys are always so vibrant and healthy looking, with good form and always stunning... He's got an extra dark pineapple boy on there right now, rose tail or feathertail I don't remember cause I just woke up... But his finnage, despite being long and whatnot, is pure music to the eyes. Even his ventrals looked extra full and beautiful. 

And there's a few platinum black dragon HMPK's on there that'll make you believe in love all over again...


----------



## Aqua Aurora

This one should be "slaughter house in 3.2.1..." seriously wtf 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Betta-Thai-...703?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d338d860f

also spotted an ebay listing for a $99.95 betta with NO PHOTO.. who'd be dumb enough to buy that?!


sorry venting about stupid sellers..


----------



## FinnDublynn

Wow.... On both accounts


----------



## BlueLacee

Wow for the boy, and I am ashamed of being human from the others. 

Currently I'm battling myself over a peach and pearl (best way to describe her colors) dragon at Walmart of all places. GAAA!!!!!


----------



## Fenghuang

Aqua Aurora said:


> This one should be "slaughter house in 3.2.1..." seriously wtf
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Betta-Thai-...703?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d338d860f


I love the Item Description: "NOTE: These females are very aggressive so please be sure to separate them into their own containers." 

You would think the seller would heed their own warning...

But I have seen sellers show multiple siblings of a spawn together in a photo tank. Siblings that have never been separated can coexist together for some time before the aggression finally starts showing.


----------



## AukWord

I think I'm going to learn to speak Thai, and get my own customs/import license.

That is all.


----------



## FinnDublynn

I will use you, and only you if you do.


----------



## AukWord

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fenghuang

Let me know when that happens, AukWord. I'll support you. :-D


Absolutely love this guy.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1434548012


----------



## Elleth

AukWord said:


> I think I'm going to learn to speak Thai, and get my own customs/import license.
> 
> That is all.


Oooo, keep me posted too!


----------



## Athra

I think I'm starting to develop a love for CTs...

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1434078601


----------



## DangerousAngel

GONE I'M SO GONE! X_X
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1433990286
[censored] I want him SO dang bad! UGH!


----------



## Greenapp1es

Aqua Aurora said:


> This one should be "slaughter house in 3.2.1..." seriously wtf
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Betta-Thai-...703?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d338d860f
> 
> also spotted an ebay listing for a $99.95 betta with NO PHOTO.. who'd be dumb enough to buy that?!
> 
> 
> sorry venting about stupid sellers..


Um....

*Please tell me that at the very least, they will be *shipped* in different bags. Given - from the photo of how they're kept, I'm not sure that's a guarantee.

:frustrated:


----------



## AukWord

Guys, me learning to speak Thai will happen the day after I get my mint green Unicorn, with lavender mane and tail.


----------



## FinnDublynn

And when are you considering that purchase?


----------



## FinnDublynn

Oh, Oh, Oh....
He is like a warm blanket on a cold day...
Like a hug when you need it most...


----------



## FinnDublynn

Literally took my breath away....


----------



## FinnDublynn

OH WOW OH WOW........


----------



## TerriGtoo

[QsUOTE=Aqua Aurora;6212178]This one should be "slaughter house in 3.2.1..." seriously wtf 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Betta-Thai-... if they are actually keeping them like that.


----------



## TerriGtoo

AukWord said:


> I think I'm going to learn to speak Thai, and get my own customs/import license.
> 
> That is all.


And then, because you love all of us so much, you can give us deep discounts on gorgeous bettas. Where do I sign up? LOL


----------



## AukWord

TerriGtoo said:


> And then, because you love all of us so much, you can give us deep discounts on gorgeous bettas. Where do I sign up? LOL


Well, not to count my Bettas before they are hatched, but the deep discounts will more likely apply for good homes for the pet fish from my upcoming spawns.

And if I have spawns of upwards of 150 and 200 fry, I might be paying YOU GUYS to come get them :shock:

Finn, I hear the transhipping fees on multi-colored Unicorns are just outrageous. ;-)

And, just for you, since you are so fun to watch when you get happy over a pretty fish, this is my new boy on the way, probably my last purchase for a while:


----------



## FinnDublynn

I literally squealed over how cute he is and the fact that you posted him just for me. I LITERALLY GAVE YOU A ROUND OF APPLAUSE....

And wow, he really is pretty. I love the contrast of that orange-y red next to the cellophane... and I know its just a classification, but he's too cute to be a monster face!!!

In other news... Pretty guy, but my first thought was OMG LOOK HOW SHREDDED HIS FINS ARE!!!!!!!! Then I clicked the link and went, "oh...."


----------



## FinnDublynn

Uhm.... Wow. He is more than stunning... Dumbo Halfsun!!!

He looks like a sunset...
I Want Him.
He would be Galahad....


----------



## TerriGtoo

Ok, this is a rant and a AB related thread. I have found two gorgeous plakats on AB and put bids on both and someone seems intent on outbidding me. These two fish are the most amazing I have EVER seen. I guess if they want a run for their money they are going to get it. I can see myself going uber-high on bids for these guys. <sigh>


----------



## BlueInkFish

FinnDublynn said:


> Uhm.... Wow. He is more than stunning... Dumbo Halfsun!!!
> 
> He looks like a sunset...
> I Want Him.
> He would be Galahad....


I have a boy very similar too him!


----------



## BlueLacee

Oh my god..... Stunning simply stunning


----------



## AukWord

Territgoo--is it Banleang auctions? Don't say if you don't want, but I just was curious, since I've been outbid on several of his fish. I've also kind of got caught up in bidding more than I probably would have on his fish, but ultimately let them go, as reason prevailed.


So...sigh.

I am so discouraged. I got my fish today, and once again, my hopes for an Armageddon female are dashed and smashed.

She was absolutely gorgeous, stunning form and color, much, much better than I had dared hope for...and she is dead.

The male I got from the same seller--the boy that wilds poster here liked (sorry, blanking on user name, just think of you as the cool wilds person), is fabulous.

OMG, he attacked my fingers when I pulled his tiny shipping bag up out of the packing material, was flaring and stomping his fins and MAD AS HELL at the treatment he's rec'd. 

He's already all over his tank, and begging food, and--again--MAD AS HELL that he isn't allowed to eat just yet.

This is him:



I so wish his girl had made it and was so full of life


----------



## TerriGtoo

AukWord said:


> Territgoo--is it Banleang auctions? Don't say if you don't want, but I just was curious, since I've been outbid on several of his fish. I've also kind of got caught up in bidding more than I probably would have on his fish, but ultimately let them go, as reason prevailed.
> 
> 
> Aukword. I will PM you about it.
> 
> And you new boy is magnificent!!!!!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Lol, LittleBettaFish is female ;-)

But yeah, that boy is absolutely gorgeous! Sorry about the Armageddon girl, was this the second time it happened?


----------



## AukWord

lilnaugrim said:


> Lol, LittleBettaFish is female ;-)
> 
> But yeah, that boy is absolutely gorgeous! Sorry about the Armageddon girl, was this the second time it happened?



Yes, that is the username! Thank you.

And, I very carefully referred to them as "poster" and "person." I have long since learned not to assume gender on the interwebs ;-)

Thanks for the sympathy on the Armageddon girl. This one is really bothering me. I swear it looked like it had happened within the hour, she still looked, well...alive, in some ways, color hadn't faded at all. I confess to some extensive poking and prodding, just to...you know, make sure. 

Yeah, second bad outcome on Armageddon females.

The other just never arrived, and I've yet to be able to collect on the insurance from the #%!*# USPS.

Not that the money was my first priority, but it does suck and would have been more fun to just take some twenties and burn them for the hella, you know?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, we're all used to that by now, I get called a dude way too often haha, but I don't mind so much. It happens, especially with very un-gender related usernames like mine.

Yeah, that's how one of my black HMPK females came in; looked freshly dead :-/ It's a shame. It is a lot of money to ship these fishes though so I don't blame you for wanting it back for sure.


----------



## AukWord

lilnaugrim said:


> Yeah, we're all used to that by now, I get called a dude way too often haha, but I don't mind so much. It happens, especially with very un-gender related usernames like mine.
> 
> Yeah, that's how one of my black HMPK females came in; looked freshly dead :-/ It's a shame. It is a lot of money to ship these fishes though so I don't blame you for wanting it back for sure.


Yeah, far from bothering me, I find it kind of amusing, when I get called a dude ;-)

I own and work a couple dog breeds that tend to--unfortunately--attract some ubermacho types, and when I voice strong opinions for the welfare of these breeds...I almost invariably get some guy thinking he's going toe-to-toe on the 'webs with another dude :lol:


----------



## DangerousAngel

Oh, I'm so sorry your girl didn't make it. :-( Same seller as the other one? I would be asking them to pay shipping since it's happened twice. :/ The boy is GORGEOUS though, I wish you the best of luck with the spawn. Am I still down for one of the fry ;-)

LOOK! OMG!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1434113845


----------



## AukWord

DangerousAngel said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry your girl didn't make it. :-( Same seller as the other one? I would be asking them to pay shipping since it's happened twice. :/ The boy is GORGEOUS though, I wish you the best of luck with the spawn. Am I still down for one of the fry ;-)
> 
> LOOK! OMG!
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1434113845



No, not the same seller. And the other girl was lost by USPS and/or she was stolen from where they left her.

This girl arrived, but DOA.

And sure, on the fry, but you'll have to remind me--see, I'd already forgotten and I haven't even spawned him yet, months from now I might not remember my own name ;-)


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

*Omg!*

Never, ever thought I would say it on this forum but...OMG! Read his description of "Pearly Eyes."

http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-betta-...616?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2352b4e2d0


----------



## AukWord

Well, that makes me never, ever, ever want to buy from that seller.

I think that fish originally came from an AB seller whose username is "Phudecha."

It may not be the same fish, but I saw one listed for sale by him that looked identical, with zero mention of it, you know, BEING BLIND and all.

Edit to add: Russell, your post caught me in just the right mood--I sent the following question to that seller:

"Hi, I was wondering why you have not mentioned in your item description for potential buyers that this fish has the genetic eye defect commonly known as "Diamond Eye," that causes vision impairment and/or blindness?"

Be interesting to see what reply, if any, I get.


----------



## AukWord

Well, that was quick.

I already rec'd a reply, won't post it since that feels a bit over the line, but basically I got thanked and the gist was they "missed" that the fish had this defect, and will now tell people.


And I responded:

"You're more than welcome. Great to hear you plan to do the honest thing and inform folks upfront! Will keep an eye on your auction ;-)"

The reply I got back from that leads me to believe nothing was "missed," but that's just speculation on my part.

And I just realized I have better things to do right now, namely--steak and a salad to cook. Well, I'm not cooking the _salad_, but you know...mmm, hungry.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

AukWord said:


> Well, that was quick.
> 
> I already rec'd a reply, won't post it since that feels a bit over the line, but basically I got thanked and the gist was they "missed" that the fish had this defect, and will now tell people.
> 
> 
> And I responded:
> 
> "You're more than welcome. Great to hear you plan to do the honest thing and inform folks upfront! Will keep an eye on your auction ;-)"
> 
> The reply I got back from that leads me to believe nothing was "missed," but that's just speculation on my part.
> 
> And I just realized I have better things to do right now, namely--steak and a salad to cook. Well, I'm not cooking the _salad_, but you know...mmm, hungry.


they manupulated the info into 


> Please note: the pearly eye can cause blindness in older fish. If the color thickens too much the fish will have a hard time seeing.


yah.."can cause".."older fish" how about: "is already"..."right now"


----------



## AukWord

Aqua Aurora said:


> they manupulated the info into
> 
> yah.."can cause".."older fish" how about: "is already"..."right now"


Well, that confirms my hunch that the seller already totally knew what he/she had, what the defect is, and the implications of that. :roll:

Some people will do or say anything to make a buck, and it seems somebody always enables them in wool-pulling, and buys.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

AukWord said:


> Well, that confirms my hunch that the seller already totally knew what he/she had, what the defect is, and the implications of that. :roll:
> 
> Some people will do or say anything to make a buck, and it seems somebody always enables them in wool-pulling, and buys.


What's the phrase.. I can't recall it but basically meant "You'll never go poor pandering to human stupidity"... might ahve been as simple as "Stupidity always sells".. nah not quite that..
I sent them a message about the CURRENT eye condition and they took the listing down..won't say what I _want _to about the seller.. but that poor fish.
No one buy that fish out of pity! The seller won't ever learn if someone bought the fish..pity buy is still $$ to them...


----------



## FinnDublynn

Does anyone feel that boy would have even been worth the $75 without the diamond eye??

He's trying to sell a "quality" betta, and not only is it blind with the Diamond Eye, but his top line alone is so wonky and strange. I'm still reading and learning about standards about form, and so I know I fail on identifying good and bad things a LOT but it doesn't take much to see how BAD that top line is... There is no way that boy is worth the $75, at all, by any means.


----------



## TerriGtoo

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Never, ever thought I would say it on this forum but...OMG! Read his description of "Pearly Eyes."
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-betta-...616?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2352b4e2d0


INSANE SPECIMEN ???? What??? He pulled the auction. Whst is with this seller?
Just took a look at his other auctions. This seller is way overpriced when you compare prices and similar quality fish of Thai sellers on AB.
His fish are really not that spectacular.


----------



## Greenapp1es

Did you see this one?


"AWESOME PEARLY EYED PLATINUM ROSETAIL HALFMOON PLAKAT MALE. THIS FISH HAS ONE EYE GETTING WHITE ALREADY BOTH WILL GET PLATINUM. No hes not sick its an extension of the platinum color to his eye. (AS FOR THE BLACK THING HE DECIDED TO TAKE A POOP SORRY) 
Please read carefully so you understand that the fish is my no means sick. It’s a genetic thing that the platinum extends to the eyes. If youre unsure of anything ask questions."


http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-betta-...a82b08&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=10&sd=151711441616


Diamond eye hasn't progressed ANYWHERE NEAR as far, but - I'm not sure he understands exactly what it's implications are.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Uuuhhh yeah, that's not a poop. That's some sort of leech or something, idk even know what it is, but poops don't protrude from it's side....

I don't think any of his fish are worth that much


----------



## BlueInkFish

lilnaugrim said:


> Uuuhhh yeah, that's not a poop. That's some sort of leech or something, idk even know what it is, but poops don't protrude from it's side....
> 
> I don't think any of his fish are worth that much


Sorry for being clueless but... Where is the "poop?"


----------



## Aqua Aurora

We should all 'flash mob' him with knowledgeable emails ripping apart his lies.. politely of course.



litelboyblu said:


> Sorry for being clueless but... Where is the "poop?"


There is no poop as, lil' pointed out, possibly leach..


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol, I was thinking about that earlier...what would happen to him if he suddenly got about 20 different emails about his so called "perfect" fish....he'd probably just hate us even more and drive his prices up :roll:


----------



## BlueInkFish

Aqua Aurora said:


> We should all 'flash mob' him with knowledgeable emails ripping apart his lies.. politely of course.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no poop as, lil' pointed out, possibly leach..


I know there is no poop... That is why I used quotation marks...

Where is the parasite?


----------



## Aqua Aurora

litelboyblu said:


> I know there is no poop... That is why I used quotation marks...
> 
> Where is the parasite?


Ah sorry mis read it ^^'' getting sleepy maybe time to get off the forums


----------



## lilnaugrim

It's right where the poop would be coming out of.
View attachment 571602


----------



## BlueInkFish

Aqua Aurora said:


> Ah sorry mis read it ^^'' getting sleepy maybe time to get off the forums


Don't worry. I'm really tired too. Haha, I need some rest too.


----------



## BlueInkFish

lilnaugrim said:


> It's right where the poop would be coming out of.
> View attachment 571602


Ooooooooh... I was looking at the wrong fish *face palm*


----------



## Aqua Aurora

so ignoring the physical flaws.. love his color:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropic...966?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4197d4676e


----------



## TerriGtoo

lilnaugrim said:


> lol, I was thinking about that earlier...what would happen to him if he suddenly got about 20 different emails about his so called "perfect" fish....he'd probably just hate us even more and drive his prices up :roll:



Ha! Even if he did drive his prices up, it wouldn't bother us since none of us want his "quality" bettas anyway. The good thing is if he did that no one else would buy his fish either.
I am wondering if he pays a Thai seller a lump sum for the seller's culls. Because they sure aren't quality. I don't think any self respecting Thai breeder would even sell a fish like that without indicating it was a cull.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

According to an eBay seller I know he has several names and sells on FB and sometimes AB.


----------



## TerriGtoo

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> According to an eBay seller I know he has several names and sells on FB and sometimes AB.


Well, that's plain scary.:shock:


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Lol just catching up on this thread. Yes I am female. Although on other forums even when I post my name (it is what I would call the feminine spelling of a unisex name), people seem to assume I am male. Maybe I just have a more masculine tone in my writing. 

I really liked the colour on that male AukWord. Glad to hear that he reached you safely.


----------



## AukWord

Greenapp1es said:


> Did you see this one?
> 
> 
> "AWESOME PEARLY EYED PLATINUM ROSETAIL HALFMOON PLAKAT MALE. THIS FISH HAS ONE EYE GETTING WHITE ALREADY BOTH WILL GET PLATINUM. No hes not sick its an extension of the platinum color to his eye. (AS FOR THE BLACK THING HE DECIDED TO TAKE A POOP SORRY)
> Please read carefully so you understand that the fish is my no means sick. It’s a genetic thing that the platinum extends to the eyes. If youre unsure of anything ask questions."
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-betta-...a82b08&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=10&sd=151711441616
> 
> 
> Diamond eye hasn't progressed ANYWHERE NEAR as far, but - I'm not sure he understands exactly what it's implications are.



I have no energy left for this one.

Please, someone write to him and call him on that crap.

I can't abide that he is advertising "PERFECTION," on listings for fish with genetic disorders.

Betcha he puts the other fish back up, when he thinks no one is paying attention anymore, or when he finds a venue where he can censor any truthful (negative) commentary on the poor fish.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

So the first diamond eye boy the seller came back and defensively swore it could see perfectly.. then took down the listing.. Why take it down if its _perfectly fine_? Guilty conscience?


----------



## lilnaugrim

So that HMPK Mustard female I bought from Phusit has arrived today. I need to pick her up from the office today and so I'll give you all an update on if she's DOA or not. Apparently she was sent out Tuesday but Linda never told me :-/ I had sent her an email Wednesday asking about it but no response. Today, and I've never done this to her, I emailed again and told her that she was losing my business because of lack of communication, she emailed back within 10 minutes....I love how she does shipping but it is becoming a little ridiculous.

Let's all just hope the girl arrives safely and I don't have to work with another DOA :-/ that would be third in a row....


----------



## TerriGtoo

Introducing the the new kids ( and one still in the works):
(OK, so I didn't really NEED the last two pairs shown, but they were so inexpensive,I'm not going to breed them LOL.) Still waiting on one auction that someone insists the outbid me on....we'll see about that!.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yay! She came in alive and well!! Survived acclimation as well unlike the last two! Here's to hoping she breeds!!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

lilnaugrim said:


> Yay! She came in alive and well!! Survived acclimation as well unlike the last two! Here's to hoping she breeds!!



Omg I love the blue trim on her fins! want! *grabby hands*
edit: hope she doesn't marble like Xerxes did.. started with just a thin trim around the edges.. now there is pretty much no yellow left in the fins (blue bleeding outward from tip and base of fins)


----------



## Zhylis

Topline is a bit wonky but HNNNNNG those colors...
(And that price. Need a bigger paycheck.)


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Zhylis said:


> Topline is a bit wonky but HNNNNNG those colors...
> (And that price. Need a bigger paycheck.)


If it makes you feel better he's probably marble and fins will turn solid red within a year.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Uhm... Does his body look... odd? to anyone else??

Like... He's too..... long?? I think? There's something... off...


----------



## FinnDublynn

OK... aside from the fact she's being offered by that wretched "Pearly Eye" seller... I'm trying to teach myself and recognize good for and finnage in Betta's.. I don't need to be like, Show Judge quality, and I have no plans on breeding anytime soon, if ever, either. I'm just in love with everything bout the breed and I need to and HAVE to know more and everything I can...


That being said.. This girl has nearly perfect form, right? The Anal and Dorsal are evenly matched and look nearly mirror image of one another, the double tail is just about as perfectly symmetrical as they come, tho I think the split could go a little further towards the Caudal peduncle...? Her top line does have a small dip in it just before the Dorsal fin, but it's pretty good aside from that? I know I'm missing some things, and my eye is still super untrained... but still.

I share, mostly because I think she's a-freakin-dorable... but I just straight up refuse to buy from that jerk of a seller...


----------



## lilnaugrim

My MG girl likely won't marble Aqua, all her brothers and sisters from Phusit exhibited the same exact colorations.

@Finn, It's extremely hard to find perfect form in DT's. There is still a lot wrong with that girl. Her topline is bumpy as you pointed out, not just at the dip but all over the topline. It should have more of a curve to it to be real nice. Fins shouldn't be spiked like that unless she's really a DTCT but there isn't enough web reduction. Yes, split needs to go all the way down to the body and have a clear separation, ventral's aren't quite full enough. The membrane stops about half way you can see, and then just the one point continues, it should be a whole knife shape. First ray in her dorsal fin is too stubby. Anal fin is too long. Her color is not that great either, she's a Multi color though so it's a little different.


----------



## AukWord

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> According to an eBay seller I know he has several names and sells on FB and sometimes AB.


So...can you say if my hunch is correct and that's "Phudecha" on AB?



LittleBettaFish said:


> Lol just catching up on this thread. Yes I am female. Although on other forums even when I post my name (it is what I would call the feminine spelling of a unisex name), people seem to assume I am male. Maybe I just have a more masculine tone in my writing.
> 
> I really liked the colour on that male AukWord. Glad to hear that he reached you safely.


I swear I never called you a boy! Go look, re-read, I never! :lol:

I get that, too. I think it's because, probably like you, I don't use "kyewt" and "LOL" nearly often enough, and I tend to do _atypical female things_ like, have opinions and write factually and all that. Ahem. I also tend not to swoon or have the vapors :lol:

And guess what? I get home today and awesome-color boy is looking purple/pink on his irids. Well, until he moves under the light, and it looks more blue/white again. Interesting fish. Hope he doesn't marble to just dark blue--there're a couple little spots near his caudal.



lilnaugrim said:


> So that HMPK Mustard female I bought from Phusit has arrived today. I need to pick her up from the office today and so I'll give you all an update on if she's DOA or not. Apparently she was sent out Tuesday but Linda never told me :-/ I had sent her an email Wednesday asking about it but no response. Today, and I've never done this to her, I emailed again and told her that she was losing my business because of lack of communication, she emailed back within 10 minutes....I love how she does shipping but it is becoming a little ridiculous.
> 
> Let's all just hope the girl arrives safely and I don't have to work with another DOA :-/ that would be third in a row....


Ah, I saw your story on the other group, then. 

I'm actually the one who committed the sin of posting my DOA Armageddon girl on the group, got hand-smacked privately over that one.

Apparently one is supposed to only post happy sunshine import/transhipper experiences.

Two days later I still have not gotten a response from Linda about the DOA. she is likely going to lose my business, too.

Here is an observation I've made: 

Email that involves asking for info so money can go in Linda's pockets=fast and accurate reply

Email that has specific questions or concerns, even time-sensitive ones=never hear back



FinnDublynn said:


> OK... aside from the fact she's being offered by that wretched "Pearly Eye" seller... I'm trying to teach myself and recognize good for and finnage in Betta's.. I don't need to be like, Show Judge quality, and I have no plans on breeding anytime soon, if ever, either. I'm just in love with everything bout the breed and I need to and HAVE to know more and everything I can...
> 
> 
> That being said.. This girl has nearly perfect form, right?[/URL] The Anal and Dorsal are evenly matched and look nearly mirror image of one another, the double tail is just about as perfectly symmetrical as they come, tho I think the split could go a little further towards the Caudal peduncle...? Her top line does have a small dip in it just before the Dorsal fin, but it's pretty good aside from that? I know I'm missing some things, and my eye is still super untrained... but still.
> 
> I share, mostly because I think she's a-freakin-dorable... but I just straight up refuse to buy from that jerk of a seller...



Took out your screen-stretching image, Finn ;-)

Don't like her stair-step dorsal, but there are some good things about her. Since you did mention balance, to me, her caudal isn't in balance with her other finnage, but her body is better than many DTs you see.


----------



## lilnaugrim

AukWord said:


> Ah, I saw your story on the other group, then.
> 
> I'm actually the one who committed the sin of posting my DOA Armageddon girl on the group, got hand-smacked privately over that one.
> 
> Apparently one is supposed to only post happy sunshine import/transhipper experiences.
> 
> Two days later I still have not gotten a response from Linda about the DOA. she is likely going to lose my business, too.
> 
> Here is an observation I've made:
> 
> Email that involves asking for info so money can go in Linda's pockets=fast and accurate reply
> 
> Email that has specific questions or concerns, even time-sensitive ones=never hear back.


What other group??


----------



## FinnDublynn

Dang. I've a long way to go, but getting that feedback is a huuuuuge help on getting me in the right step!! Thanks for the input!


----------



## AukWord

lilnaugrim said:


> What other group??


I will PM you.

Maybe someone else just had the same Linda-experience as you. Dunno.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Nah I saw you didn't refer to me as male, but just to clear up any misconceptions about my sex, I am definitely female last time I checked. 

I find marbles always tend to marble out to the colour you least want. I used to purchase blue and white marbles and have them eventually turn solid blue with red wash. 

Our transhipper here can be painfully slow to receive a reply from. I understand she must be busy as we only have the one in Australia, but it can be so frustrating when you want to know what's happening with your fish.


----------



## AukWord

Honestly, for those of you who are or were horse people...the transhipper thing is giving me Farrier PTSD.

It's like you pay someone for the privilege of treating you poorly as a customer. You can be courteous, thoughtful, prompt in payment, and still--disrespect, discourtesy, and sometimes even dishonesty, in return.


----------



## InStitches

are people likely to pay more if they know the transhipper will communicate better? Would that be a good incentive? I am curious, maybe we could encourage someone to become a transhipper for the right price. 

*cough* maybe I should, I do live near a port... and none of my fish have died so far in shipping, though I'm terrified every time one goes out.

I still need to figure out what I'm going to do with all the fish I just imported, considering I was just cut to part time hours at work >_> I hate scaling back.


----------



## AukWord

InStitches said:


> are people likely to pay more if they know the transhipper will communicate better? Would that be a good incentive? I am curious, maybe we could encourage someone to become a transhipper for the right price.
> 
> *cough* maybe I should, I do live near a port... and none of my fish have died so far in shipping, though I'm terrified every time one goes out.
> 
> I still need to figure out what I'm going to do with all the fish I just imported, considering I was just cut to part time hours at work >_> I hate scaling back.


I don't know if folks would pay a huge chunk more. I'd personally be willing to pay a bit more--to just get what I was promised, in services.

I think it's likely kind of tough work for not a huge profit, but I may be wrong. 

I'd never get it done--I'd be constantly oohing and aahing at everyone's pretty fish, be there all night, trying to get them out.


----------



## FinnDublynn

AukWord said:


> I don't know if folks would pay a huge chunk more. I'd personally be willing to pay a bit more--to just get what I was promised, in services.
> 
> I think it's likely kind of tough work for not a huge profit, but I may be wrong.
> 
> I'd never get it done--I'd be constantly oohing and aahing at everyone's pretty fish, be there all night, trying to get them out.



I'd get them all in and then pull a 3 year old "MINE!!!!" tantrum.... No one would ever get their fish... that first shipment would become mine, all mine.


----------



## FinnDublynn

OOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.......










AND WOW


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I would love the colour pattern of that first male in plakat form. The white is so crisp although I'm doubtful it will stay that way.


----------



## FinnDublynn

LittleBettaFish said:


> I would love the colour pattern of that first male in plakat form. The white is so crisp although I'm doubtful it will stay that way.


His coloring is gorgeous.. But the more I get to know about Betta's, the more I'm finding I dislike the loooong fins... Which, because I used to be like the masses, was my original main appeal to the breed. 

Then I started learning. And then my extra long finned Finn started biting his burdens.. And then I started realizing... Man. These long long fins, or excessive fins, like that white rose tail up there, isn't as attractive to me anymore... I'm becoming more and more attracted to the plakats, now, too. 

And while that boy up there is just stunning with gorgeous colors, he's crisp and clean looking and the balance in his coloring makes my ocd quite happy... But I wish he were a regular half-moon, or a HMPK... His fins aren't terrible long or excessive, I've seen much 'worse'... But I do agree with you. He'd be one amazing PK/HMPK... And he truly fits the name Galahad, which I want to be the next named fish of mine... So I'm looks for a Galahad in specific lol

Tho... If I was ever gonna try my hand at breeding... I'd pick him and a PK/HMPK female... See if I could produce a PK version lol


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

*Oh, My!*

Not sure if he has an injury or he's mis-colored on the right side as it looks like the coloration around his mouth but...Wow! I would if I could. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261921692326?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## FinnDublynn

Oh, wow. He's so gorgeous... So manly, so pink!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Not sure if he has an injury or he's mis-colored on the right side as it looks like the coloration around his mouth but...Wow! I would if I could.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261921692326?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Well at least they have doa for priority and not only for express shipping.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Yep, I've bought from them before. Clooney was the latest. Very nice people and they bend over backwards to help if you have questions. Always received healthy, well pack-packed Betta.

I believe Strawberry bought her new Plakat from them. If I only had room....


----------



## Aqua Aurora

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Yep, I've bought from them before. Clooney was the latest. Very nice people and they bend over backwards to help if you have questions. Always received healthy, well pack-packed Betta.
> 
> I believe Strawberry bought her new Plakat from them. If I only had room....


You could always buy a little end table/small stand for a small tank (2-5g) walmart has a few for under $20, not sure on quality though (have not used them). Can also check thrift shops for some lil' tank stand for cheap ^_~
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Sauder-Beginnings-Collection-Side-Table-Multiple-Finishes/24430406
for a 10g
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Parsons-End-Table-Multiple-Colors/16451428


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I would but I'm committed to making this new 5.5 an invert tank. It and Dexter's 5.5 are sitting on Russell and Edward's grooming table. :roll:

I'm supposed to be downsizing so we can full-time RV when Gary retires. Two new tanks in a week isn't downsizing, is it? :lol:

He's taking it real well since I promised three was the limit on tanks and I have five. He even bought me one of the 5.5. Good man, he is.


----------



## InStitches

good man, indeed!! XD


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Gotta love the enabaling better halfs ^^
Gl downsizing for RV time!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Really like the look of this guy but I suspect it's a slight photo manipulation (not that orange). Also hate only having one photo I want to see both sides!
http://m.ebay.com/itm/151711606927?nav=SEARCH


----------



## DangerousAngel

Look at this one!!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1434275456
Also, what is a transhipper?



And HOLY BETTA!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1434324107


----------



## FinnDublynn

When importing a Betta from overseas (Thailand, Singapore, Malaysia, etc) there are many fees and you need an Import license. These become increasinly expensive for individuals to obtain to purchase one fish. So there are (4? I think..) people in the US that have all these licenses and required documentation to import commercially, in bulk. So, when you order one of the fish from overseas, you pay $5-10 depending to have the fish put onto the Monthly/Bi-monthly shipments into the US to one of the Transshippers (these people with the required documentation) of your choice. They pick up shipments of 100+ fish, and then send them off to the US purchaser. You then pay this person directly for the cost of shipping within the US


----------



## DangerousAngel

So, you basically pay for your fish (or do they) and the shipper sends the fish to the transshipper (who has all the documents and licenses) then the transshipper sends the fish to you, and you pay for the shipping from them to you? I thought the transshipper got the fish, replaced water, adjusted heat packs, and made sure he was healthy, then shipped him off to you.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

DangerousAngel said:


> I thought the transshipper got the fish, replaced water, adjusted heat packs, and made sure he was healthy, then shipped him off to you.


Mostly not. Various transshippers have different practices. There are several who do little more than act as the middleman.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Oh ok. So I have the concept? I'm so glad I have you guys here to help with these things. I know I'll get the hang of it if/when I decide to purchase a Betta from Aquabid.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Oh my...


----------



## TerriGtoo

InStitches said:


> are people likely to pay more if they know the transhipper will communicate better? Would that be a good incentive? I am curious, maybe we could encourage someone to become a transhipper for the right price.
> 
> *cough* maybe I should, I do live near a port... and none of my fish have died so far in shipping, though I'm terrified every time one goes out.
> 
> I still need to figure out what I'm going to do with all the fish I just imported, considering I was just cut to part time hours at work >_> I hate scaling back.


I really, really wish Jennifer Viveiros would consider resuming her transhipper business. She was , in my opinion, THE BEST. She responded to all of my emails within hours of receiving them. She and her husband would pick up the shipments and they would stay up all night changing out the shipping water with fresh water for every single betta thry received. Many's the time I would email her at 2am (since I am a night owl.) And she'd respond while working a new shipment. She was dedicated to each and every betta in her care and each and every customer. She was very tough on payment. You couln't delay payment. If you did, after a certain amount of time, she would give notice that she would post any unclaimed imports on an auction. I believe she was fair in doing this. She was running a business, not a betta hotel. If you are going to import bettas you should be prepared to make the payments when required. I picked up several unclaimed bettas from her for a fraction of what they cost. If and when she starts transhipping again, I will go back to her in a heartbeat.

BTW Institches, if you find you have too many imports, let me know what you have that you might want to part with. You may have one or two that call to me.


----------



## FinnDublynn

DangerousAngel said:


> Oh ok. So I have the concept? I'm so glad I have you guys here to help with these things. I know I'll get the hang of it if/when I decide to purchase a Betta from Aquabid.


You've got the concept. And to answer the other question you asked, you pay the breeder directly for the fish, and the cost of getting the fish onto the mass shipment.

You pay the transshipper directly for the shipping in the US. And +1 to Russell. Some will change the water, make sure they're healthy, re-bag then package and ship. But you have to remember that these people are also responsible for a MASS quantity of fish at any given time, since shipments come in from several places around the world, and some places only do ONE shipment a month, meaning every fish bought in an entire month from every breeder in that particular country coming to the US, goes thru these 4 people. That's a LOT. (And it's more than JUST Betta's, right? If I'm right??) and then they have all the new owners wanting the fish ASAP... so they just mail them off without doing anything extra.

I haven't imported a fish yet, tho I'm DYING to... I think I'm going to wait til October when I'm in California, because Julie (i think) is incredibly close to where I grew up and where I'll be visiting family... and I might see if I can order, do a pick up from her, with all the required packaging to "ship"... then package him up REALLY well in my checked bag on my way home to Alaska... save me the $70something to ship from her to me since Alaska sucks when it comes to shipping costs lol


----------



## Strawberry12

Whenever you guys say "oh my" in this thread I read it like George Takei


----------



## FinnDublynn

Me???

Cause...



i say it like him usually.... O_O


----------



## AukWord

TerriGtoo said:


> I really, really wish Jennifer Viveiros would consider resuming her transhipper business. She was , in my opinion, THE BEST. She responded to all of my emails within hours of receiving them. She and her husband would pick up the shipments and they would stay up all night changing out the shipping water with fresh water for every single betta thry received. Many's the time I would email her at 2am (since I am a night owl.) And she'd respond while working a new shipment. She was dedicated to each and every betta in her care and each and every customer. She was very tough on payment. You couln't delay payment. If you did, after a certain amount of time, she would give notice that she would post any unclaimed imports on an auction. I believe she was fair in doing this. She was running a business, not a betta hotel. If you are going to import bettas you should be prepared to make the payments when required. I picked up several unclaimed bettas from her for a fraction of what they cost. If and when she starts transhipping again, I will go back to her in a heartbeat.
> 
> BTW Institches, if you find you have too many imports, let me know what you have that you might want to part with. You may have one or two that call to me.



Where is she located? (And could we petition her?!)

I totally agree, on the payment thing. I ALWAYS pay in advance, before the Bettas even hit the US, because I feel it's only fair for the transhipper to have money-in-hand, prior to shipping out my Bettas. Why should they front me, on actual shipping costs for MY fish? And why would I want them held up, waiting for me to pay for their shipping?

And yet, I've not rec'd the same courtesy and logical fair dealings, in return.

Also, Institches, sorry to hear you may have to downsize, but ditto on Terri's suggestion--I might be interested in a fish or two, as well.


----------



## FinnDublynn

InStitches.. I'd take some too, as previously offered, to "foster" for awhile, but man, it costs and arm and a leg to ship to Alaska. Seriously. It would be cost prohibitive...


----------



## Kyle15

Hi


----------



## AukWord

Hi back.

And, for FinnDublynn, a Pink Dalmatian boy of mine, a baby boy who will get more/darker pink spots in his fins:



A bit outdated pic of another Pink Dalmatian boy of mine, he has even more spots now:



An Orange Dalmatian male of mine, for color comparison:


----------



## Greenapp1es

That top pink dalmation is adorable. I love the coloration!


----------



## AukWord

Greenapp1es said:


> That top pink dalmation is adorable. I love the coloration!


He says "Thank you."

He's my truest pink, although the second dude is MUCH more pink when you see him in person--the camera distorts his color a bit. They are from the same breeder, actually, and distantly related.

I also have an Orange Dragon Dalmatian (yes, I'm making these terms up as I go along, but that is his coloring) and a Copper Dalmatian.

The Orange Dal I posted last is a bad tail biter, so I won't spawn him unless and until he heals and I'm able to determine some other cause than genetics, for his behavior.


----------



## FinnDublynn

*squeeeeeeeeeeee* omgkjaejhsdejnwerhjweefijuesdjisocute!!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Strawberry12 said:


> Whenever you guys say "oh my" in this thread I read it like George Takei


Love it!! Love that Betta. AuctionSniped for $12.00 and got him for $10.49. Now what am I going to do??????


----------



## FinnDublynn

LOL... you're going to name him "Downsizing". That's what you're going to do lol


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

ROFLMAO!!! Good one!


----------



## FinnDublynn

I love his little smushy face!!!











GASP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crossroads

Aqua Aurora said:


> Really like the look of this guy but I suspect it's a slight photo manipulation (not that orange). Also hate only having one photo I want to see both sides!
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/151711606927?nav=SEARCH


I think I found a brother of his at petsmart last night. Who may or may not have followed me home against my better judgement.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Strawberry12 said:


> Whenever you guys say "oh my" in this thread I read it like George Takei


Haha same here! Was wondering I was the only one reading/hearing it that way <.>... >.>
Need a sound bit for those who don't now what that sounds like yet:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yicbvWwQ_MA


Edit:
And also ftttt "halfmoon plakat" my [censor]!
http://m.ebay.com/itm/351426153285?nav=SEARCH


----------



## DangerousAngel

FinnDublynn said:


> You've got the concept. And to answer the other question you asked, you pay the breeder directly for the fish, and the cost of getting the fish onto the mass shipment.
> 
> You pay the transshipper directly for the shipping in the US. And +1 to Russell. Some will change the water, make sure they're healthy, re-bag then package and ship. But you have to remember that these people are also responsible for a MASS quantity of fish at any given time, since shipments come in from several places around the world, and some places only do ONE shipment a month, meaning every fish bought in an entire month from every breeder in that particular country coming to the US, goes thru these 4 people. That's a LOT. (And it's more than JUST Betta's, right? If I'm right??) and then they have all the new owners wanting the fish ASAP... so they just mail them off without doing anything extra.
> 
> I haven't imported a fish yet, tho I'm DYING to... I think I'm going to wait til October when I'm in California, because Julie (i think) is incredibly close to where I grew up and where I'll be visiting family... and I might see if I can order, do a pick up from her, with all the required packaging to "ship"... then package him up REALLY well in my checked bag on my way home to Alaska... save me the $70something to ship from her to me since Alaska sucks when it comes to shipping costs lol


That makes perfect sense. Thank you! So basically if/when I decide to do this I'd need at least $200 available just to be sure I could get my payment to them ASAP. It would probably be a good idea to keep my PayPal account too. Or are there other payment options? I really hate PayPal.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Love it!! Love that Betta. AuctionSniped for $12.00 and got him for $10.49. Now what am I going to do??????


Which one?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

This one:


----------



## Aqua Aurora

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> This one:


Nice. Did you tell the hubby yet? Will you bail on shrimp and take thier intended tank for him or do some shuffling for more space and a new tank?


----------



## Innerbeauty

:shock: excuse me while I put my eyes back in after lookin at this guy:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1434396957

It's a good thing I don't have the cash in paypal or it'd be gooooonnnneeee.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Aqua Aurora said:


> Nice. Did you tell the hubby yet? Will you bail on shrimp and take thier intended tank for him or do some shuffling for more space and a new tank?


Going to sneak him into the eight that Dexter vacated and hope for the best.  Invert tank is still on.


----------



## Innerbeauty

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Going to sneak him into the eight that Dexter vacated and hope for the best.  Invert tank is still on.


:thumbsup: smart cookie!


----------



## Elleth

Ventrals are reallyyyy wonky, but I love his color! 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1434391202










Form seems pretty decent except for the ventrals being odd. And the fin edges being jaggedy. Is that a fault? Anyone wanna critique? I'm thinking when I breed, I want to do HMPK, so I'm trying to learn all I can about form, etc.


----------



## FinnDublynn

He reminds me of lemon coolers!!


----------



## Hallyx

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Going to sneak him into the eight.....


The idea that you're going to "sneak" a fish that color ANYwhere makes me guffaw.


----------



## TerriGtoo

AukWord said:


> Where is she located? (And could we petition her?!)
> 
> I totally agree, on the payment thing. I ALWAYS pay in advance, before the Bettas even hit the US, because I feel it's only fair for the transhipper to have money-in-hand, prior to shipping out my Bettas. Why should they front me, on actual shipping costs for MY fish? And why would I want them held up, waiting for me to pay for their shipping?
> 
> And yet, I've not rec'd the same courtesy and logical fair dealings, in return.
> 
> Also, Institches, sorry to hear you may have to downsize, but ditto on Terri's suggestion--I might be interested in a fish or two, as well.


 
Aukword: She is in Atlanta, Georgia. Or was, the last time I had fish shipped from her.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

Elleth said:


> Ventrals are reallyyyy wonky, but I love his color!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1434391202
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Form seems pretty decent except for the ventrals being odd. And the fin edges being jaggedy. Is that a fault? Anyone wanna critique? I'm thinking when I breed, I want to do HMPK, so I'm trying to learn all I can about form, etc.


The one in the back...I must see him!


----------



## smaugthefishy

AukWord said:


> Hi back.
> 
> And, for FinnDublynn, a Pink Dalmatian boy of mine, a baby boy who will get more/darker pink spots in his fins:


Okay, that fish is way too freakin' cute. :-D


----------



## DangerousAngel

NOOO I NEED MORE TANKS!
Look at the little spot on his face!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1434581086


----------



## AukWord

smaugthefishy said:


> Okay, that fish is way too freakin' cute. :-D


Thank you! He's got a cute personality, too, always up at the front of the tank, supervising me while I do chores. ;-)


----------



## FinnDublynn

OH MY GOD LOOK AT HIS MOUSTACHE!!!!!!!!


----------



## smaugthefishy

FinnDublynn said:


> OH MY GOD LOOK AT HIS MOUSTACHE!!!!!!!!


Someone NEEDS to get him and they HAVE to name him Pringles.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Oh my god yes


----------



## FinnDublynn

I was thinking "Sommelier" or something... But Pringles... OMG yes. Pringles.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Could totally be a Jacques too lol


----------



## FinnDublynn

Jacques Pringles the Sommelier lol


----------



## Crossroads

I vote for Jacques, because the first thing that came to mind was the cook from the little mermaid

"heeheeheehonhonhon"


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

*Oh! My! ...And Not In a Good Way*

Check out the high bid...so far. :-(
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Live-Betta-...22e038&pid=100011&rk=3&rkt=10&sd=261921692326


----------



## lilnaugrim

His color is gorgeous, form, not so much. Hopefully someone just wants him for a pet.


----------



## AukWord

lilnaugrim said:


> His color is gorgeous, form, not so much. Hopefully someone just wants him for a pet.


Yeah, especially that topline. All kinds of wonky.


----------



## Greenapp1es

*facepalm*

I think the $1.99 starting bid was much more appropriate. That topline is just....so wrong.


----------



## FinnDublynn

That poor fish....


----------



## smaugthefishy

If someone doesn't mind, could you explain what causes that big curve? It is just a spinal defect like scoliosis? How will it impact him later on?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, it's just a spinal curve. Honestly, it won't impact his life at all, BUT, he should never be bred; bad traits like that pass down easily.

He's what we call "spoonheaded" because...well, it looks like a spoon lol. It was used for better fighting fish, it was believed that a spoonheaded fish had more power in it's jaw and could hold onto it's opponent better. Of course, as breeders and showers; it's not desired at all, not so much because fighting (though it's a good reason not to like it) but because it doesn't fit our standards at all. It should be a nice gentle curve going the other way.

But yes, it's just a deformity, the same as Double Tails are deformities and thus often have crooked or bent spines as well.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

The HM is on eBay but I notice a lot of spoonheads on AquaBid such as the cute "moustached" guy on the previous page. Not as exaggerated as the HM, thank goodness!

However, the topline on the dragon above Mr. Moustache ~ being of an older generation, I would name him Hercules Poirot ~ whoa, mama! Lovely.


----------



## Fenghuang

Not an Aquabid fish, but this steel blue BF female by Siamimbellis is a beauty. Would definitely have jumped at the chance to buy her if I didn't already have multiple breeding females. 

That breeder produces some beautiful fish.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

finndublynn said:


> oh my god look at his moustache!!!!!!!!


Oh my goodness PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE someone buy this fish, name him Pringles and make a journal!!! PLEEEEEEEEEEASE!!! I CAN'T BUT HE'S JUST TOO CUTE WITH HIS CUTEY CUTILY CUTE LITTLE FISH MUSTACHE!!!


----------



## IslandGirl7408

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Love it!! Love that Betta. AuctionSniped for $12.00 and got him for $10.49. Now what am I going to do??????


Which fish did you get?


----------



## jarabas

Fenghuang said:


> Not an Aquabid fish, but this steel blue BF female by Siamimbellis is a beauty. Would definitely have jumped at the chance to buy her if I didn't already have multiple breeding females.
> 
> That breeder produces some beautiful fish.


I agree!!
I just bought the green lace female. Very excited. I'm thinking of spawning her to this male.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

IslandGirl7408 said:


> Which fish did you get?


This boy. He arrived today and is busy exploring the AquaTop SC380 eight gallon. Usually I acclimate in the 2.5 for a couple of weeks but it's not available so he plunged right in. ;-)


----------



## Aqua Aurora

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> This boy. He arrived today and is busy exploring the AquaTop SC380 eight gallon. Usually I acclimate in the 2.5 for a couple of weeks but it's not available so he plunged right in. ;-)


I wanna see some photos of him in there!!


----------



## DangerousAngel

OOooh You got him!! Yay! How do you have the space though?!? If I had my way I'd have one of my whole wall dedicated to tanks :lol:
Congrats on the female Jarabas!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

DangerousAngel said:


> OOooh You got him!! Yay! How do you have the space though?!? If I had my way I'd have one of my whole wall dedicated to tanks :lol:
> Congrats on the female Jarabas!


I put him in the tank Dexter vacated that was going to be Nano fish-only. Now it isn't.


----------



## Greenapp1es

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> This boy. He arrived today and is busy exploring the AquaTop SC380 eight gallon. Usually I acclimate in the 2.5 for a couple of weeks but it's not available so he plunged right in. ;-)


This guy is beautiful. Red usually isn't one of my favorite colors, but something about this guy is just striking. Have fun with him!


----------



## jarabas

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> This boy. He arrived today and is busy exploring the AquaTop SC380 eight gallon. Usually I acclimate in the 2.5 for a couple of weeks but it's not available so he plunged right in. ;-)


Congrats Russell--beautiful!


----------



## IslandGirl7408

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I put him in the tank Dexter vacated that was going to be Nano fish-only. Now it isn't.


Do you show bettas? Or breed them? How do you decide which fish you buy?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Thank you guys! 

Don't show; don't breed. I just buy what appeals. And I only buy from two eBay sellers. If I bred I would look seriously at AquaBid. I admire those who have the patience to breed as I definitely don't. :roll:

BTW, if anyone's interested, a few that may be from Clooney's spawn are for sale:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/P78-Thai-Im...494?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aac00e33e

http://www.ebay.com/itm/P97-Thai-Im...810?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aac24cbe2

http://www.ebay.com/itm/P94-Thai-Im...830?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cfc31f78e

Clooney:


----------



## Fenghuang

jarabas said:


> I agree!!
> I just bought the green lace female. Very excited. I'm thinking of spawning her to this male.


Very nice. That is a good looking pair. 



Woah.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1435260635


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Let us know if you spawn the green lace pair. Would love to follow.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Let us know if you spawn the green lace pair. Would love to follow.


Yes! +1! I'll be subscribing!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

*not happy times...*

pfft the "buy it now price" on these boys.. wonder that the minimum is to meEt the reserve price.. $100!? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Live-Betta-...113?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a7eca279

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Live-Betta-...286?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a7feb426


edit:
yikes big pimple! ok not really cut she's got something wrong with her face








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1435307285


2nd edit: oh this poor girl, she's already as blind as my Xerxes if not more!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1434761488


3rd edit: at first glance i thought she had columnaris (sometimes symptoms show as a white/pale 'saddle')
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1435280069


----------



## missavgp

that poor girl. no wonder she is so skinny and her fins are getting kinda tattered.


----------



## Alimiss27

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1434812522

SO pretty.


----------



## Hawker

Fenghuang said:


> Very nice. That is a good looking pair.
> 
> 
> 
> Woah.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1435260635


Whoa is right....must buy many more tanks.


----------



## jarabas

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Let us know if you spawn the green lace pair. Would love to follow.


I'm fattening the male on mosquito larve. The female arrives Tuesday or Wednesday. :-D


----------



## jarabas

Hawker said:


> Whoa is right....must buy many more tanks.


That is a stunner. I wonder what are the genetics that allow for such a complicated color pattern--anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## DangerousAngel

I've actually never looked at the CT's much, but this boy is GORGEOUS!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1434812182
Any CT fans??


----------



## IslandGirl7408

His colours are pretty, but he looks a bit like Quazimodo with the hunched back.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

I don't even like pink.. so why do I want this girl? 








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1434892750


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

Aqua Aurora said:


> I don't even like pink.. so why do I want this girl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1434892750


Oh my goodness I LOVE PINK!!!
I WANT HER I WANT HER I WANT HER!!! GIMME GIMME GIMME!!! MINE MINE MINE!!!

Deep breaths. No more fish.


----------



## Athra

oh wow, she is GORGEOUS


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

ugh I want her so much


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Athra said:


> oh wow, she is GORGEOUS





Overprotective Fish Lover said:


> ugh I want her so much



Well you two can go big war over here on aquabid, she has less than 24 hours left and one bidder so far.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

Oh my goodness I wish!!! But I can't get any more tanks. I'm getting obsessed. No time, no money. I have to stop following this thread! BUT SHE'S SO PRETTY...


----------



## Aqua Aurora

hahah the first photo of this guy makes me want it so silly
http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropic...195?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4198509563


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

Aqua Aurora said:


> hahah the first photo of this guy makes me want it so silly
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropic...195?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4198509563


That is just TOO CUTE.


----------



## FinnDublynn

aqua aurora said:


> hahah the first photo of this guy makes me want it so silly
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-tropic...195?pt=lh_defaultdomain_0&hash=item4198509563



omg so cute!!!!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Aqua Aurora said:


> hahah the first photo of this guy makes me want it so silly
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropic...195?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4198509563


AHahahahahaha :0 That's TOO CUTE!!


----------



## AukWord

jarabas said:


> That is a stunner. I wonder what are the genetics that allow for such a complicated color pattern--anyone have any thoughts?



Hehe, good luck getting THAT info out of the Armageddon project people ;-)

Honestly, not all is yet known, even with the folks working those projects.

There seem to be multiple alleles and modifiers at work.

I had just purchased a similar Armageddon pair, and I hope that female went to a good home--Hawker, did you get her? If so, do you plan to try to spawn her?

Dangerous, I have a very few CTs. I do like them, but am super picky on form. That web reduction is just such a showcase for form--either good or bad--that I can't see overlooking some form things that maybe I might, on an otherwise nice HM or VT.

Here's my young Copper CT boy, which I did post upthread, but it's waaay upthread, now: 



And his sister:


----------



## jarabas

Lovely pair Aukword. So are you planning to spawn them?


----------



## AukWord

jarabas said:


> Lovely pair Aukword. So are you planning to spawn them?


Thank you.

Yes, but not to each other. I have an Orange/Copper CT male for the Copper girl, and an Orange Grizzle female for the Copper male.


----------



## ohBry

I've been holding out for my ideal hmpk for a few months now... came across this thread and checked one of the ebay sellers mentioned here... bad idea. Not really even sure why I like him so much, but I might have to put that hmpk idea on the back burner...


http://www.ebay.com/itm/281702093014?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## FinnDublynn

ohBry said:


> I've been holding out for my ideal hmpk for a few months now... came across this thread and checked one of the ebay sellers mentioned here... bad idea. Not really even sure why I like him so much, but I might have to put that hmpk idea on the back burner...
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281702093014?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT



Oh, Wow... what a stunner!!

THIS is my ideal HMPK









I want him SO BAD I just can't afford his shipping... *cries*


----------



## ohBry

You're supposed to say "noooo, don't give in!" :-D


----------



## FinnDublynn

ohBry said:


> You're supposed to say "noooo, don't give in!" :-D


Hi! My name is Kari, and I'm an enabler.
Seriously. If it weren't for the fact I don't want my Gas or Electric turned off... I would have Bought that HMPK a month ago. If I had the cash, nothing would stop me.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I was watching that boy, too. 

Have you looked at his Plakats. I'm not as fond of them but he has a few that are reallllly tempting. Can you tell I like grizzled and marbles? LOL

http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropic...935?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4ef81587

http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropic...025?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4ef83139

http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropic...693?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4197d3f12d

http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropic...522?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4197f1a5fa


----------



## FinnDublynn

That last one is adorable, Russell.... I like piebalds...


----------



## IslandGirl7408

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I was watching that boy, too.
> 
> Have you looked at his Plakats. I'm not as fond of them but he has a few that are reallllly tempting. Can you tell I like grizzled and marbles? LOL
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropic...935?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4ef81587
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropic...025?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4ef83139
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropic...693?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4197d3f12d
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropic...522?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4197f1a5fa


May I ask the difference between a grizzle and a marble? I assume the grizzle doesn't change its colouring....but how can you tell the fish you are buying will stay the same colour?


----------



## ohBry

I did! Looking at them makes me think of all the places I can put tanks... I've been waiting for a koi. More specifically, a yellow, black and white one. There was one on aquabid recently that was exactly what I'm looking for, but there was already a bid on him and I told myself it was probably somebody who wanted to breed him so it was better to let him go to pass on his good looks.

Something like this...


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Be prepared...sometimes if you order two he sends you a third as a "gift."


----------



## ohBry

Ahh you had to say that! Do you think this guy will color in some more?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropical-Fish-black-white-mix-Plakat-betta-C1-/281707411863


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

I'm just silently reading all this and drooling and thinking if this spot or that spot would look good with a tank on it...  ...I'm getting obsessed I think...


----------



## FinnDublynn

Overprotective Fish Lover said:


> I'm just silently reading all this and drooling and thinking if this spot or that spot would look good with a tank on it...  ...I'm getting obsessed I think...



LOLOOLOLOLO..... yeah. My BF is like, Baby, there's no more room, eventually you're going to have too many.

and I'm sitting here like, "If I sold my electric fireplace, I could afford that boy.. and i could put the 5.5 gallon on the dresser in the bedroom... and I could totally fit the other 5.5 gallon in the bathroom.... they're nearly complete set ups..... *twitch twitch* I can eat ramen noodle for 3 months....."


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

ohBry said:


> Ahh you had to say that! Do you think this guy will color in some more?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropical-Fish-black-white-mix-Plakat-betta-C1-/281707411863


Lilnaugrim is so much better on that than I am; maybe she'll come on and answer? *hint hint*


----------



## lilnaugrim

Haha, thanks Linda.

But yeah, he'll turn pretty much all black. For marbles, most of them that start off blotchy with either blue or black, will turn to blue or black later on. I'm not sure about the Koi since I've never had them, but they seem to be more stable in their coloration than would be the boy you linked. He'll definitely marble out, how much time though? I can't say for sure, they're all different; it maybe tomorrow or a couple months from now and be a slow change.


----------



## hrutan

I maybe kinda sorta bought six pairs of these:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettaswt1434682104

Only one pair (green) is for me. The others have homes before they've even arrived here.


----------



## jarabas

hrutan said:


> I maybe kinda sorta bought six pairs of these:
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettaswt1434682104
> 
> Only one pair (green) is for me. The others have homes before they've even arrived here.


They are exquisite.


----------



## jarabas

lilnaugrim said:


> Haha, thanks Linda.
> 
> But yeah, he'll turn pretty much all black. For marbles, most of them that start off blotchy with either blue or black, will turn to blue or black later on. I'm not sure about the Koi since I've never had them, but they seem to be more stable in their coloration than would be the boy you linked. He'll definitely marble out, how much time though? I can't say for sure, they're all different; it maybe tomorrow or a couple months from now and be a slow change.


My 4 koi (3 red and white, one yellow, black and white) have not changed at all after 6 months and 2 months. 

My marble has changed for the better and become quite lovely--she started out pinkish with irridescence along her topline. Now her skin is brilliant red with a red dorsal and red where the irrids where, irrids along her side, and her caudal, anal and vents are deep blue. Not sure how she will look as she ages but she has very nice form. I'll try to post a photo if she'll cooperate.


----------



## AukWord

The grizzle is a more stable pattern, theoretically, than the marble.

Grizzle is a scattering of the irids over the fish body. It was actually named after the Grizzle pattern of pigeon, see the similarities?





And this is my blue grizzle boy, his pattern should stay this way:



My blue/red bicolor grizzle boy:


----------



## IslandGirl7408

Thanks! So much to learn....


----------



## jarabas

Make that Just bought these 2 boys from Ezekiel Lyon--my first hms.


----------



## DangerousAngel

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Be prepared...sometimes if you order two he sends you a third as a "gift."


And you hope and pray you have space for a third one, I'd hate to tell someone I didn't have room for a 'Gift Fish' 


Imma just go sell some things.....
http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropic...a&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=281707411863&rt=nc


----------



## jarabas

AukWord said:


> The grizzle is a more stable pattern, theoretically, than the marble.
> 
> Grizzle is a scattering of the irids over the fish body. It was actually named after the Grizzle pattern of pigeon, see the similarities?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is my blue grizzle boy, his pattern should stay this way:
> 
> 
> 
> My blue/red bicolor grizzle boy:


Love that blue/red bicolor grizzle boy.


----------



## AukWord

jarabas said:


> Love that blue/red bicolor grizzle boy.


Thanks Jarabas. Unfortunately, he's a bad tail biter, one of two I have who do that 

I'm trying a new protocol with him right now, based on a hunch, that seems to be helping, fingers crossed.

Your first boy from Ezekiel Lyon is right up my alley. Those are my kinda colors, love him ;-)


----------



## Elleth

jarabas said:


> Make that Just bought these 2 boys from Ezekiel Lyon--my first hms.


Love the top one!


----------



## jarabas

AukWord said:


> Thanks Jarabas. Unfortunately, he's a bad tail biter, one of two I have who do that
> 
> I'm trying a new protocol with him right now, based on a hunch, that seems to be helping, fingers crossed.
> 
> Do you mind sharing--just in case?
> I try to keep my boys busy with lots of scuds to hunt in the plants, but they are hmpk so they don't have those big tails to carry.


----------



## AukWord

jarabas said:


> AukWord said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jarabas. Unfortunately, he's a bad tail biter, one of two I have who do that
> 
> I'm trying a new protocol with him right now, based on a hunch, that seems to be helping, fingers crossed.
> 
> Do you mind sharing--just in case?
> I try to keep my boys busy with lots of scuds to hunt in the plants, but they are hmpk so they don't have those big tails to carry.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, don't mind a bit--if there's any chance it might help another fish, that's icing on the cake.
> 
> It's very simple--I worked for a vet for many years, and got to speculating about what causes most mammal chewing/licking/biting--and it's usually chemical sensitivities and allergies.
> 
> I don't see why fish couldn't have sensitivities and reactions, as well, right?
> 
> Since I've already treated for everything else I can think of, to rule out, I simply switched water conditioners.
> 
> Switched from Prime, to a different chemical class.
> 
> Not a single biting incident since the switch, two weeks ago. And I was beginning to fear for my other biter's life, as he took more than a third of his tail off at the body, chewed his dorsal to shreds, and shredded what was left of his tail. Such a big chance for infection at that point, you know?
Click to expand...


----------



## jarabas

Very interesting. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## AukWord

jarabas said:


> Very interesting. Thanks for the tip.


Sure.

And, just to mitigate some worry, these are my only two tail chewers, out of more-than-I-care-to-enumerate-male-Bettas, and I still use Prime on all my other tanks, with zero issues.


----------



## DangerousAngel

AukWord said:


> jarabas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, don't mind a bit--if there's any chance it might help another fish, that's icing on the cake.
> 
> It's very simple--I worked for a vet for many years, and got to speculating about what causes most mammal chewing/licking/biting--and it's usually chemical sensitivities and allergies.
> 
> I don't see why fish couldn't have sensitivities and reactions, as well, right?
> 
> Since I've already treated for everything else I can think of, to rule out, I simply switched water conditioners.
> 
> Switched from Prime, to a different chemical class.
> 
> Not a single biting incident since the switch, two weeks ago. And I was beginning to fear for my other biter's life, as he took more than a third of his tail off at the body, chewed his dorsal to shreds, and shredded what was left of his tail. Such a big chance for infection at that point, you know?
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually something I might need to look into. I think my boy Angel started before I switched but looking into something else might not hurt. He also seems to like heavily planted tanks (which I stupidly reduced the amount of plants in his tank this wc) but I think he's just a biter. :/
> 
> Anywho back on topic sorry.
Click to expand...


----------



## AukWord

Sigh, here we go again, blind fish being sold as something "cool." 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropic...540?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4198506fac


----------



## Elleth

AukWord said:


> Sigh, here we go again, blind fish being sold as something "cool."
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropic...540?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4198506fac


*facedesk* Sometimes people are beyond frustrating.


----------



## DangerousAngel

^^That's so wrong. They shouldn't do that! :-(
I'm dying
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Halfmoon-Pl...c4bddf5&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=281722171657
This one is gorgeous!! But I'd be afraid of fin biting at some point.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropic...6&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=271907820935&rt=nc


----------



## AukWord

Elleth said:


> *facedesk* Sometimes people are beyond frustrating.


They have to know, too. You just know it. It's not ignorance, it's evil.

There were actually a couple fish I may have purchased from that seller, but I refuse, now.

I'm blanking on the name of the other seller that was doing the same thing--do you happen to recall?



DangerousAngel said:


> ^^That's so wrong. They shouldn't do that! :-(
> I'm dying
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Halfmoon-Pl...c4bddf5&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=281722171657
> This one is gorgeous!! But I'd be afraid of fin biting at some point.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropic...6&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=271907820935&rt=nc


I actually have come to believe tail biting has not one single thing to do with how long/excessive the finnage is.

I have boys who have just crazy caudals who never touch them. I've kept boys for <mumble, mumble> number of years, with super long tails and dorsals, who never touched them.

I think it's an inherited predisposition, with some environmental triggers. 

And that second boy you linked is from the blind fish seller. Just sayin'.


----------



## FinnDublynn

It was envyaquatics


----------



## Elleth

Yeah, there's no way they don't know. Gotta make a list of sellers to boycott. *sigh*


----------



## AukWord

FinnDublynn said:


> It was envyaquatics


Ah, okay, thanks.

I may take the time/effort to write to this seller, too, then.

I suppose it speaks better of oneself to TRY to assume ignorance, rather than evil, at least as a first working premise.


----------



## DangerousAngel

AukWord said:


> I actually have come to believe tail biting has not one single thing to do with how long/excessive the finnage is.
> 
> I have boys who have just crazy caudals who never touch them. I've kept boys for <mumble, mumble> number of years, with super long tails and dorsals, who never touched them.
> 
> I think it's an inherited predisposition, with some environmental triggers.
> 
> And that second boy you linked is from the blind fish seller. Just sayin'.


Well I guess I have yet to come across one of those ling finned boys who don't touch their fins. That's what I think Angel's deal is. As he got older he just started.

Oh really? I didn't look. I'm not buying him anyway, no room!


----------



## FinnDublynn

At least envyaquatics hasn't reposted either blind boy yet... But who knows what they've done instead


----------



## IslandGirl7408

I notice that all those listings have a place for questions. What if someone simply asked if the fish was blind? Do you think he would post the question? It might make buyers aware of the issue...


----------



## lilnaugrim

Actually, that fish from AquaWorld isn't being listed as "cool". Dragon eyes is another term for scale covered eyes. It's the same as Diamond or Snake eyes. I hate the fancy terms for it, but it's not bad.

Aquaworld isn't saying the fish isn't blind on there at all, just that he has Dragon eyes. Nothing wrong with selling a fish to be a pet. Yes, it'd be nice to inform the user as to what it means, but that's the users fault for not knowing in the first place; that's true for all things honestly.


----------



## IslandGirl7408

But isn't $80 expensive for a fish with "dragon eyes". If they listed it as blind, I can't imagine still getting that price.....or would they still since it is so pretty?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

+1 Lilnaugrim. It's up to a buyer to educate him or herself. 

"Diamond Eye" is interesting. If you Google you find AquaStar and several favorite AquaBid sellers have sold "Diamond Eye" Betta. Methinks one would have to boycott several exporters. ;-)


----------



## Aqua Aurora

AukWord said:


> Ah, okay, thanks.
> 
> I may take the time/effort to write to this seller, too, then.
> 
> I suppose it speaks better of oneself to TRY to assume ignorance, rather than evil, at least as a first working premise.


They(enyaquatics) were contacted twice about their last blind betta, when confronted them that they need to disclose that he's blind and will need an owner that knows how to take care of a special needs (blind) fish aka how to feed him and set up a tank that he won't hurt himself/get stuck. They got defensive insisting he saw just fine.. but took down the listing immediately after.. so obviously not so fine.. and sell didn't like being told they're selling defective/disabled fish.


----------



## AukWord

lilnaugrim said:


> Actually, that fish from AquaWorld isn't being listed as "cool". Dragon eyes is another term for scale covered eyes. It's the same as Diamond or Snake eyes. I hate the fancy terms for it, but it's not bad.
> 
> Aquaworld isn't saying the fish isn't blind on there at all, just that he has Dragon eyes. Nothing wrong with selling a fish to be a pet. Yes, it'd be nice to inform the user as to what it means, but that's the users fault for not knowing in the first place; that's true for all things honestly.


Really? :-?

You think "DRAGON EYES" in all caps, in the listing, isn't an attempt to spin and market what is a genetic defect causing blindness? That it doesn't sound much cooler than "BLIND FISH WITH SPECIAL NEEDS"?

That the seller just wishes to sell this fish to a good pet home?

If so...why the price tag of 80 bucks?

If the listing said "Betta fish with scale-covered eyes obscuring his vision," would that be more or less appealing to novice eBay buyers?

I'm sorry, but I really disagree with you about this type of thing being "the users' fault." Yes, folks should research, but sellers also have an onus upon them to be as honest as possible.

There's a reason the US has truth-in-advertising laws.


----------



## Hawker

AukWord said:


> Hehe, good luck getting THAT info out of the Armageddon project people ;-)
> 
> Honestly, not all is yet known, even with the folks working those projects.
> 
> There seem to be multiple alleles and modifiers at work.
> 
> I had just purchased a similar Armageddon pair, and I hope that female went to a good home--Hawker, did you get her? If so, do you plan to try to spawn her?
> 
> Dangerous, I have a very few CTs. I do like them, but am super picky on form. That web reduction is just such a showcase for form--either good or bad--that I can't see overlooking some form things that maybe I might, on an otherwise nice HM or VT.
> 
> Here's my young Copper CT boy, which I did post upthread, but it's waaay upthread, now:
> 
> 
> 
> And his sister:



Sorry, just saw your question. No, I did not purchase her.


----------



## Greenapp1es

AukWord said:


> Really? :-?
> 
> You think "DRAGON EYES" in all caps, in the listing, isn't an attempt to spin and market what is a genetic defect causing blindness? That it doesn't sound much cooler than "BLIND FISH WITH SPECIAL NEEDS"?
> 
> That the seller just wishes to sell this fish to a good pet home?
> 
> If so...why the price tag of 80 bucks?
> 
> If the listing said "Betta fish with scale-covered eyes obscuring his vision," would that be more or less appealing to novice eBay buyers?
> 
> I'm sorry, but I really disagree with you about this type of thing being "the users' fault." Yes, folks should research, but sellers also have an onus upon them to be as honest as possible.
> 
> There's a reason the US has truth-in-advertising laws.


As much as I think that putting a note that the fish was blind in the description would have been the appropriate (and responsible) thing to do, I think I've got to agree with Lil on this one.

Given "Dragon Eyes" is a trade name, I don't think any "truth in advertising" challenge will go anywhere. The price tag actually has me leaning *further* towards this. At $80 for a fish, I don't think too many people looking for a 'pet' would be focusing on this fish - I think the target audience is probably breeders (as much as I disagree with furthering a breedable flaw of this type). Given that, I'm assuming that the target audience is probably very well aware of what "Dragon Eyes" means and that the fish is blind.

Even beyond that, the fish (including it's eyes) are clearly pictured, and the *trade name* for the fish's condition is listed in the description. Even if you *were* to make a "truth in advertising" issue out of this guy, his "defect" is clearly visible, as opposed to a situation where it's purposefully hidden (like taking pictures of the fish at angles where the eyes aren't visible, for example).

I do think that it *is* a buyer's responsiblity to be aware of what they're buying as well. If I were to buy a Marbled Betta for example (clearly LABELED as a Marbled betta), and the Marbled Betta were to change color in shipping, I don't believe that the shipper should have any specific obligation if I got mad that the fish didn't look like the one pictured. That was on ME to learn what the significance of a "Marbled Betta" is.

That said, that's where I believe that the seller can (and probably should) explain - for their own protection as well as that of the buyer - what certain things are that the buyer may not be familiar with. A note on a Marbled Betta saying "Marbled Betta may change color over the course of their lifetime" in the product description offers that seller a line of protection if the fish *does* change color in shipping. That doesn't make the seller OBLIGATED to do this though. It just shows a level of responsibility and care for customer satisfaction and\or the well-being of the fish they're selling.

In the case of the Diamond Eyed guys, I *would* like to see a line in the product description that explains that these fish are blind and that the buyer should be aware. But, I do agree that the responsibility ultimately is with the buyer of the fish.

EDIT: I also thought of another possible reason for the price. It could be that he wants to see bidding on the guy (you can make an offer for less) but doesn't want to let the fish be a "buy it now" type sell unless he gets that amount for him. Essentially - hedging his bets, allowing for other offers but ensuring that the fish doesn't go for less than he would want it to.


----------



## Hallyx

jarabas said:


> ....I simply switched water conditioners.
> 
> Switched from Prime, to a different chemical class.


Most ammonia-detoxifying conditioners use somewhat different, but similar, chemicals to lock ammonia. But all dechlorinators that I know of use sodium thiosulfate to break and convert chloramine (except, I'm not sure, _maybe_ Kordon Amquel Plus). 

Which dechlorinator/conditioner is in "a different chemical class?"


----------



## Fenghuang

I wonder if this guy's topline is really that slanted or that is just the angle. Because I really like his dorsal fin...

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1435265882


----------



## lilnaugrim

Fenghuang said:


> I wonder if this guy's topline is really that slanted or that is just the angle. Because I really like his dorsal fin...
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1435265882


Looks like he's slightly bent towards the camera, but likely he's still that slanted. Also, that dorsal fin is atrocious! He's got like 5 rays that are stubby! lol, there should be none! However, for a pet he's fine, just not for breeding if that was your intention ^_^


----------



## Fenghuang

lilnaugrim said:


> Looks like he's slightly bent towards the camera, but likely he's still that slanted. Also, that dorsal fin is atrocious! He's got like 5 rays that are stubby! lol, there should be none! However, for a pet he's fine, just not for breeding if that was your intention ^_^


Whoops, you're right. My brightness was way down lol. But I still do kinda like the "sailfin" look to it.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

ok Lil, what do you think these two boys will do color change wise over time? nothing? 1st turn blue, 2nd spread more of the metalic like scales or loose them?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Live-Betta-...162?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aac9eb832
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Live-Betta-...876?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aac9f10ec

Dunno that I'd buy them.. not a fan of paying $30 just to ship, but curious about imput on poissible color charges.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I wouldn't pay $30 for USPS Priority, that's for sure. If seller does Cick-N-Ship, Priority starts at $5.95 or thereabouts. Even with special packing there's no way $20+ is being spent.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Aqua Aurora said:


> ok Lil, what do you think these two boys will do color change wise over time? nothing? 1st turn blue, 2nd spread more of the metalic like scales or loose them?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Live-Betta-...162?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aac9eb832
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Live-Betta-...876?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aac9f10ec
> 
> Dunno that I'd buy them.. not a fan of paying $30 just to ship, but curious about imput on poissible color charges.


I think the second boy would turn fully or partially blue. But I may be wrong.


----------



## Hallyx

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> ... If seller does Cick-N-Ship, Priority starts at $5.95 or thereabouts.



What is that? Please.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Hallyx said:


> What is that? Please.


To Click-N-Ship the seller weighs the package, inputs information via PayPal or the USPS site, pays via PayPal and prints out a label with postage. Either leave a note in the mailbox for carrier pickup or drop off at the post office without waiting in line.

Click-N-Ship rates are discounted. I once sent a package for $12 that would have been $20+ if I'd stood in line. In my case, buyers get the discounted rate minus PayPal fees.


----------



## lilnaugrim

It does say Expedited Shipping though, is that still Priority or is that Express? That's more of the Express pricing than Priority. Gosh, yeah, no, don't pay $30 for Priority lol! 6-10$ is the normal for one item, goes up a little with weight of course and depending on heat pack/cold pack, stuff like that. 

That first boy looks fairly stable, of course, one cannot tell if a fish is truly "stable" just by looking at them. If anything, those white scales will become blue and they may spread towards the back area. 

The second boy would likely turn a blue/black as Blu mentioned. Again, some kois have been known to stay completely stable and others change. It depends on what spawn they came from, how long the breeder has been breeding them and stuff like that. You might be able to ask, if the seller is also the breeder, if the brothers and sisters have similar coloring and have been stable. Otherwise, it's a total gamble with Koi's.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

At one point he listed Priority and not Express; that's the one I was thinking about, I guess.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ah okay, I see.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Thanks for the info, I don't think I'd buy from them, but was curious what changes the fish might go through.


----------



## TerriGtoo

Is there anyone else here that had imports sent to Koo Yang?
I have sent several emails and am getting a bit worried as he has 5 of my fish there, and has not responded.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1435132204

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1435155614









Do you think the black in his fins will bleed inward or stay thin and minimal?
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1435240369


although not what people probably want, it looks like his dragon scales peeled off to reveal gold sales underneath
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1435303417

I can't tell is she has the starting of diamond eye?
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1435303703

aww reminds me of a bumble bee
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1435407609

will this one marble-turn all/mostly blue?
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1435414762


oo really like this guys colors
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1435662384


----------



## lilnaugrim

Nah, I'm pretty sure that black is recessive to red. If anything, the red will bleed out, but it looks fairly clean and likely won't do a lot of traveling.

That girl is good, she's just looking down, no scaling.

Yes on the Blue Dragon one, they've yet to make a stable Blue Dragon, blue always covers white.


----------



## TerriGtoo

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I wouldn't pay $30 for USPS Priority, that's for sure. If seller does Cick-N-Ship, Priority starts at $5.95 or thereabouts. Even with special packing there's no way $20+ is being spent.


 
Very true Russell. It's well known that Ebay sellers "pad" their shipping charges, to offset Ebay and Paypal charges and to make extra money on the item in a not so very nice way.
For instance, some sellers will start a beautiful betta (or whatever they are selling...not even a fish.) at a couple of bucks to hook someone into bidding, hoping that the bidder won't notice the cost of postage they have listed in description. Once that bid or BIN is placed, the bidder is stuck in a legal contract.


----------



## Fenghuang

I think this female is nice.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1435606154


----------



## Sadist

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1435300127

A king crowntail black orchid! What a gorgeous guy!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ah Feng! She's the sister to my newest girl from Phusit ^_^


----------



## FinnDublynn

Wow.... He's stunning....










Like Sherbert or a Sunrise... OR DIPPIN DOTS!!!


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

I LOVE DIPPIN DOTS!!!!!!!!!!!

I also love that fish! I was thinking sunset...so gorgeous. I'm thinking it's a rose tail though so might have some issues later on.


----------



## AukWord

lilnaugrim said:


> Ah Feng! She's the sister to my newest girl from Phusit ^_^


And I have a sister to your newest girl, too. She's black mustard, with a few blue irids along her topline. The irids didn't appear 'til she'd been here munching lots of good food, for a couple weeks ;-)


----------



## Aqua Aurora

TerriGtoo said:


> Is there anyone else here that had imports sent to Koo Yang?
> I have sent several emails and am getting a bit worried as he has 5 of my fish there, and has not responded.


Any responses or fish arrivals yet? I was thinking of trying him out if I broke down and bought another Thai betta >.>


----------



## FinnDublynn

Overprotective Fish Lover said:


> I LOVE DIPPIN DOTS!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I also love that fish! I was thinking sunset...so gorgeous. I'm thinking it's a rose tail though so might have some issues later on.



I don't have dippin dots here in Alaska... not usually. They come during the Faire, and we have a vending machine in the Airport...

When I fly hoe to visit family, I'm always like, "Can we go to in n out and then dippin dots!?!?!?!??!?!?"

That's all I'll eat for a week lol


----------



## AukWord

Well, my fish are supposed to be here tomorrow.

I've already heard from Linda that one of my Armageddon pair arrived to her DOA. Don't know if it's the male or female, she didn't say and hasn't replied to my question--but given my luck, I'm assuming it's likely the female, which would make me 0 for 3, on Armageddon females. Time to let go of that dream. Sigh.


----------



## FinnDublynn

dang... that's so sad...


----------



## Elleth

Oh no. That's terrible! I'm so sorry.


----------



## jarabas

:-(


----------



## AukWord

Thanks for the sympathies, guys. Still haven't heard back from Linda or the breeder, but the breeder is on a very different time zone than us, of course.


----------



## Fenghuang

I'm so sorry, Blu. That is tough. *hugs* I just lost one of my breeding pair too that I had planned for the fall. :-(


----------



## AukWord

Fenghuang said:


> I'm so sorry, Blu. That is tough. *hugs* I just lost one of my breeding pair too that I had planned for the fall. :-(


Erm, are you talking to me? Or did Blu lose a fish, too?

Either way, really sorry to hear you lost one, too.

Guys, I may have some more questions for those of you more experienced with AB and transhipping things, in the AM, after I pick up my fish at the PO. Kinda depends on what I find in that box.


----------



## FinnDublynn

WOW.. Her fins seem so long for a female...

I don't like her coloration right now.... but if she were to marble completely into just that grey color I'd be in love...

I can't add the picture because its all sorts of screen stretching


----------



## Fenghuang

AukWord said:


> Erm, are you talking to me? Or did Blu lose a fish, too?
> 
> Either way, really sorry to hear you lost one, too.
> 
> Guys, I may have some more questions for those of you more experienced with AB and transhipping things, in the AM, after I pick up my fish at the PO. Kinda depends on what I find in that box.


Oh my gosh, I am really really sorry!!! Yes, AukWord, meant you! I was wondering when Blu started being interested in breeding Armageddon... Must have been really out of the loop lately, I thought. I am so sorry again!


----------



## Laurenie

Not quite sure why, but I'm loving this guy right now: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Half-Moon-T...012?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a4a49e8c


----------



## AukWord

No problem, Feng.

I figured, since our avatars are similar, that triggered the misidentification ;-)

Well, more bad news. I got four fish out of the five I ordered.

One of those four is DOA. The female Armageddon, natch.

Male Armageddon is MIA.

I don't know whether that means Linda forgot to ship him. Or he was the original DOA she emailed me about, and she didn't send the body, or whether the seller never shipped, or what.

Communication from Linda is always sporadic at best. Does anyone here know if there is a DOA at the transhipper's--does the transhipper then have the responsibility of sending a photo of the DOA to the seller?

The seller is (rightfully so) questioning my claim on the DOA, and Linda isn't responding to him or to me, and no notification was sent to him by Linda, nor any photo.

Not sure how to proceed at this point, advice welcomed.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Fenghuang said:


> Oh my gosh, I am really really sorry!!! Yes, AukWord, meant you! I was wondering when Blu started being interested in breeding Armageddon... Must have been really out of the loop lately, I thought. I am so sorry again!


Haha, we had similar avatars, but I'm not so ready to leave the blue section of the Betta breeding life! 

I'm sorry AukWord, I hope you feel better and get what you paid for! What a bummer  *hugs* I hope you feel better!


----------



## AukWord

litelboyblu said:


> Haha, we had similar avatars, but I'm not so ready to leave the blue section of the Betta breeding life!
> 
> I'm sorry AukWord, I hope you feel better and get what you paid for! What a bummer  *hugs* I hope you feel better!


Gosh, I didn't "recognize" you, with your changed avatar ;-)

Well, Linda finally replied after many of my attempted contacts, saying she "didn't have time" to photo my dead fish for the seller's guarantee, and that "it will have to wait until after convention."

I will expect _her_ to reimburse me if the seller does not, needless to say.

I won't go into more details on a public board at this time, but it's a shame that fish loss, which is already disappointing and stressful, and puts all kinds of dents into a planned breeding program, has to then be compounded with problems like this from the person you are paying for the import service.


----------



## BlueInkFish

I'm sorry! I hope you get a refund, or another fish?


----------



## Innerbeauty

This guy's face looks like a lil monkey.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Look at HIM!! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bettas-Blue...6764d4e&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=221805584012


----------



## Nessabobessa

*!*



Laurenie said:


> Not quite sure why, but I'm loving this guy right now: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Half-Moon-T...012?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a4a49e8c


I love his colors! All about the lavender trend!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Innerbeauty said:


> This guy's face looks like a lil monkey.


If I'd had room I was seriously considering that boy. Love his face and little black nose.


----------



## Crossroads

http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-betta-...449?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51d3042a01

Yellow spot Melano :O
His topline is so weird looking though
annnd then there's the fact that it's envyaquatics >>

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Red-Koi-Hal...605?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aec29f51d
his tail!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Look at his clear tail!!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CB068-Live-...6af8ecc&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=321789752605


----------



## kittenfish

AukWord said:


> Well, Linda finally replied after many of my attempted contacts, saying she "didn't have time" to photo my dead fish for the seller's guarantee, and that "it will have to wait until after convention.


How would that even work, does she still have the dead fish lying around somewhere?


----------



## IslandGirl7408

DangerousAngel said:


> Look at his clear tail!!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CB068-Live-...6af8ecc&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=321789752605


My son's fish had that until it marbled to black!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Crossroads said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Red-Koi-Hal...605?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aec29f51d
> his tail!


I looked at the koi before, though it was so off to have a majority red body and other fins then non red tail. Has anyone here bought from that ebay seller before?


----------



## Aqua Aurora

O.O i know its just the color around the eyes but they look swollen/infected.. or is it?
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1435368179











edit:
is he blind? the first face close up looks like 'yes' but not sure, love his colors *drools*
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1435433405


----------



## lilnaugrim

Not sure, he looks normal. I have seen others with a similar coloring before, I think he's just mid-marble process. Like Monsters who have white heads and eventually turn blue, he's just caught mid-process. He looks healthy enough to me, there isn't any obvious swelling to the eyes. He does look like an X-Factor fish though, so that could have something to do with it.

Second boy is not blind. That thin sheer layer may cover his eyes but he won't become blind. It's when it's thick, opaque scaling like Xeres has, that's when they're blind.


----------



## IslandGirl7408

What is an x- factor fish?


----------



## Aqua Aurora

lilnaugrim said:


> Not sure, he looks normal. I have seen others with a similar coloring before, I think he's just mid-marble process. Like Monsters who have white heads and eventually turn blue, he's just caught mid-process. He looks healthy enough to me, there isn't any obvious swelling to the eyes. He does look like an X-Factor fish though, so that could have something to do with it.
> 
> Second boy is not blind. That thin sheer layer may cover his eyes but he won't become blind. It's when it's thick, opaque scaling like Xeres has, that's when they're blind.


Thank you as always for sharing your knowledge ^^ .. I'm gonna go stare at the copper gas some more and try not to drool too much...>.>'


----------



## AukWord

kittenfish said:


> How would that even work, does she still have the dead fish lying around somewhere?


Yeah, good question. I don't know the answer, because Linda is not replying to my emails again. 

I do know I have as yet been unable to get my refund from the seller, due to her not replying to HIM.

I aready promptly rec'd the refund on the DOA female--you know, the one I took two minutes and sent the seller a picture of. 



Aqua Aurora said:


> I looked at the koi before, though it was so off to have a majority red body and other fins then non red tail. Has anyone here bought from that ebay seller before?


I have. He imports from Thailand mostly, sometimes from Indonesia, and resells on eBay. I have a nice female that came thru him.

If you want his name and more feedback, PM me.



Aqua Aurora said:


> ...is he blind? the first face close up looks like 'yes' but not sure, love his colors *drools*
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1435433405


I nearly bought that fish, and agree with you on the colors, but he looks to me like he will be blind. I can't imagine he won't end up that way.

Such a shame.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Aqua Aurora said:


> I looked at the koi before, though it was so off to have a majority red body and other fins then non red tail. Has anyone here bought from that ebay seller before?


Yes, and I wouldn't again.

Leander was shipped Priority (no guarantee) and arrived in two days with water logged box and almost no water in his bag and with him gasping. Loi didn't double bag and it leaked. 

When I asked what if Leander died due to poor packing? He replied he only guaranteed Express/Overnight.

Loi's had several whites/platinums that were sooooo tempting but I would never feel comfortable buying from him again.

BTW, Leander spent eight+ hours on the bottom of the tank and had a very short life.


----------



## AukWord

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Yes, and I wouldn't again.
> 
> Leander was shipped Priority (no guarantee) and arrived in two days with water logged box and almost no water in his bag and with him gasping. Loi didn't double bag and it leaked.
> 
> When I asked what if Leander died due to poor packing? He replied he only guaranteed Express/Overnight.
> 
> Loi's had several whites/platinums that were sooooo tempting but I would never feel comfortable buying from him again.
> 
> BTW, Leander spent eight+ hours on the bottom of the tank and had a very short life.


Interesting.

Was your bad experience recent?

Because my fish came packed very well, double-bagged, safe and sound, with an included care sheet (not necessary in my case, but nice of him to think of, and include) and a couple free IAL.

And I had such a bad experience with that one eBay seller you really like--guess some of this is luck and timing, huh?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

It was last year. I no longer buy from sellers who put restrictions on DOA. Won't buy from Betta_Flare, again, either. She put a heat pack directly on top of my Betta and cooked it. Offered me half-price if I bought another. Changed her ID to try to get away from negative feedback over dead Betta .... and then got negative with her new ID.

I understand not refunding shipping so that doesn't bother me.


----------



## AukWord

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> It was last year. I no longer buy from sellers who put restrictions on DOA. Won't buy from Betta_Flare, again, either. She put a heat pack directly on top of my Betta and cooked it. Offered me half-price if I bought another. Changed her ID to try to get away from negative feedback over dead Betta .... and then got negative with her new ID.
> 
> I understand not refunding shipping so that doesn't bother me.


That Betta_Flare person (won't post her IRL name, since it's a public board) seems to garner negative rep wherever she goes.

And yes, I've noticed frequent user name changes with her, too.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

What's IRL?


----------



## AukWord

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> What's IRL?


I assume that's a rhetorical question :lol:

My definition of IRL is mostly "Things I must do in order to be able to do things I'd rather be doing."


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

AukWord said:


> I assume that's a rhetorical question :lol:
> 
> My definition of IRL is mostly "Things I must do in order to be able to do things I'd rather be doing."


Nope, I really don't know.


----------



## lilnaugrim

"In Real Life"


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Thank you, De!!!


----------



## AukWord

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Thank you, De!!!


Sorry, I really thought you were jesting with me. But yeah, "In Real Life."


----------



## Elleth

I should not be browsing on Aquabid, I should not be browsing on Aquabid, I should not be browsing on Aquabid... Gah I wish I had the budget for an AB fish! Hopefully I can find a good one at Petco for my new tank.

But look at these pretties!!!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1435404687









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1435428604









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1435490412









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1435577331


----------



## IslandGirl7408

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Nope, I really don't know.


Glad you asked, Russel. I had no idea either😔


----------



## InStitches

that EE is a cutie!!


----------



## Hallyx

Been following this thread for a while. Seems there is a trend lately for what I call '_spatterfish_' -- Koi, Dals, variegated and multis that look like they've been painted by Jackson Pollock.

Is it just me?


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Maybe they simply have the best market, and so breeders are producing more of these sorts of fish because they sell.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Not just you. The spotted and speckled trend has only grown... and i admit it's grown on me. When i first saw a koi betta i was like, "wow, that thing is ugly." 

and then I saw one i liked......

and then another....

and while I'm still "picky" about them... i really like them lol.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

*Reddomend a transhipper*

Sorry if I should put this in a separate thread let me know, this just seems like a viable place to ask.
Well good news all! My husband wants a betta of his own ^^
Bad news: its from Thailand and I need to choose a transshipper fast so I can buy the fish. I live on the east coast (PA) and have read someone here say Lina is pretty bad recently with a doa she just a few pages back.. also she's pretty far west along with Juli Tran so don't really want to use them... Has anyone used :
Koo Yang Tong-Chang (MN) or Jesse (FL) RECENTLY (like past 4 months)? 
I has used Jesse for my Xerxes without issue last year in the spring (may I think) but have heard some bad reviews about him this spring.
I want his first betta not to be a DOA or MIA so would appreciate your input!

edit: going to post a separate thread since this was at the bottom of a page and may be unseen by most, ty Russel for your response though!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I think Summersea received a couple of DOA from Jesse a month or two ago. I've seen good reviews of Mr. Koo.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I think Summersea received a couple of DOA from Jesse a month or two ago. I've seen good reviews of Mr. Koo.


Thank you for the input. If I may ask who have you used? Or do you stick to US sellers?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Strictly US sellers.


----------



## FinnDublynn

I have not yet ordered a fish, but I have attempted to contact all the TS's to get quotes on each one for shipping, since Alaska is always WAY more expensive. I wrote a polite e-mail to all of them, explaining that I REALLY want to bid on a Betta from overseas, but I didn't want to do it until I knew how much it would cost me to ship from them... 

Mr. Yoo is the ONLY one that has responded back, he did so in less than 2 days, and its been 2 months and NONE of the other have even tried to respond.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

I send mail to all of them to see who is available for ext shipping date (no replies yet) but would like to try Woo Yang.


----------



## Elleth

Cutie!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1435470393


----------



## IslandGirl7408

What a sweetie, Elleth!


----------



## Elleth

Isn't she adorable? I wish I could get her.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Check out this eBay seller...as much for the Betta as for this:

"MISCONCEPTION: Bettas can survive in room temperature water. This is true ONLY if your temp is around 75 degrees AND if you care about how long your betta lives. Bettas are from a tropical area of the world where it is warm. Cold water makes a betta sluggish and dull in color and according to biological studies bettas homed without the proper water temperature do not live as long as those homed with a low watt aquarium heater. You should also do at least a 50% water change every week and be sure to siphon out the uneaten food and waste DAILY."

BIN prices are a little out there. 

http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?item=161746230045&_ssn=betta_rarities2own&_sop=10


----------



## Elleth

Partway to what I want! EE, marble, halfmoon. Just not a plakat, lol.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1435500007









Cute cute cute!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1435914878


----------



## FinnDublynn

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Check out this eBay seller...as much for the Betta as for this:
> 
> "MISCONCEPTION: Bettas can survive in room temperature water. This is true ONLY if your temp is around 75 degrees AND if you care about how long your betta lives. Bettas are from a tropical area of the world where it is warm. Cold water makes a betta sluggish and dull in color and according to biological studies bettas homed without the proper water temperature do not live as long as those homed with a low watt aquarium heater. You should also do at least a 50% water change every week and be sure to siphon out the uneaten food and waste DAILY."
> 
> BIN prices are a little out there.
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=70860&page=1318


I wanna see the awesome fishy but you posted the wrong link....


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

FinnDublynn said:


> I wanna see the awesome fishy but you posted the wrong link....


I do that all of the time. Here it is:


http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?item=161746230045&_ssn=betta_rarities2own&_sop=10


----------



## FinnDublynn

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I do that all of the time. Here it is:
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?item=161746230045&_ssn=betta_rarities2own&_sop=10



Oh, WOW... that Candy cane boy....!!!!!!!!!!!

AND THIS ONE!!!! I WILL PAY THE $200!!!.... cept no shipping to Alaska or Hawaii.... :'(


----------



## Elleth

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I do that all of the time. Here it is:
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?item=161746230045&_ssn=betta_rarities2own&_sop=10


Wow, some pretties there! And awesome that they say that.


----------



## BlueInkFish

FinnDublynn said:


> Oh, WOW... that Candy cane boy....!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> AND THIS ONE!!!! I WILL PAY THE $200!!!.... cept no shipping to Alaska or Hawaii.... :'(


Woah! He's gorgeous! I saw a similar fish like him on AB a long time ago, I regret not bidding higher on him. He would have made a great breeding candidate... I may just have to bid... No, I can't!

I like the last hmpk Russel!


----------



## FinnDublynn

I wish there were more than one picture so I could see the form more... not that I breed or show, so it means very little to me in the long run... but hes gorgeous and I wanna see how good his form is cause I've been trying to teach myself, and I would just die if he had perfect or near perfect form too LOL. I'm like.. I would bid in a heartbeat if it weren't for the fact they won't ship up here to Alaska.. I'm like... Ship to my mom. She'll ship him to me in Alaska... O_O lol


----------



## IslandGirl7408

The red and white speckled one has a mark that looks like a little Micket Mouse head!! ( white on the red)
And with the red, white, green and gold he reminds me of Christmas!


----------



## BlueInkFish

FinnDublynn said:


> I wish there were more than one picture so I could see the form more... not that I breed or show, so it means very little to me in the long run... but hes gorgeous and I wanna see how good his form is cause I've been trying to teach myself, and I would just die if he had perfect or near perfect form too LOL. I'm like.. I would bid in a heartbeat if it weren't for the fact they won't ship up here to Alaska.. I'm like... Ship to my mom. She'll ship him to me in Alaska... O_O lol


Hehe, maybe I should just take him for myself!

But I totally agree, more than one picture would be great.


----------



## FinnDublynn

IslandGirl7408 said:


> The red and white speckled one has a mark that looks like a little Micket Mouse head!! ( white on the red)
> And with the red, white, green and gold he reminds me of Christmas!



His listing title specifically mentions his mickey mouse tattoo lol


----------



## FinnDublynn

litelboyblu said:


> Hehe, maybe I should just take him for myself!
> 
> But I totally agree, more than one picture would be great.


I would say don't you dare...... but since I have no real chance of getting him... go for it!! Just.. I get to be the GodMother, OK!?


----------



## AukWord

litelboyblu said:


> Woah! He's gorgeous! I saw a similar fish like him on AB a long time ago, I regret not bidding higher on him. He would have made a great breeding candidate... I may just have to bid... No, I can't!
> 
> I like the last hmpk Russel!


Ditto, pretty sure I bid on that boy too.

He's one I've regretted ever since, too.


----------



## BlueInkFish

FinnDublynn said:


> I would say don't you dare...... but since I have no real chance of getting him... go for it!! Just.. I get to be the GodMother, OK!?


The only thing stopping me... I already have too many fish! Haha. I'm raising a spawn as of now and I really want them to be older already!


----------



## ohBry

Just thought I'd let everybody know that I ended up getting that boy that I posted here a few days ago. He arrived yesterday  He's a little pale, but flared at me as soon as I took his bag out of the shipping box. He'll be going into a 15 gal so I'll get better pictures once he's settled.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Gorgeous!!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Pretty!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

So you're the one! I saw the auction ended and when I checked it said "No longer available." :-(

He has another that could be from the same spawn:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropic...702?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4198a268ae


----------



## ohBry

Ahhh! It's probably a good thing that he wasn't listed when I ordered mine.


----------



## FinnDublynn

She's so cute!!!










(Different seller........ same spawn?? Pic too big to post...)

He's a looker himself!!


----------



## FinnDublynn

THOSE LIPS!!!!!



















I.... I just don't know. Those are huge and odd and is that some sort of deformity...?? It looks painful!


----------



## BlueInkFish

I assume your talking about the lips?


----------



## FinnDublynn

litelboyblu said:


> I assume your talking about the lips?


yes


----------



## IslandGirl7408

ohBry said:


> Just thought I'd let everybody know that I ended up getting that boy that I posted here a few days ago. He arrived yesterday  He's a little pale, but flared at me as soon as I took his bag out of the shipping box. He'll be going into a 15 gal so I'll get better pictures once he's settled.


Is he a marble?


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Chocolate is on my "must own" list ffff must resist must resist.. _you can put hi in the soon to be 10g.. ship 2 bettas for low cost._. no no cannot, 10g is going to be a nano community tank..must resist!!!!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1435701877









someone tell me the black in his fin edges will bleed out and turn his fins black so he won't be chocolate!


----------



## TerriGtoo

Aqua Aurora said:


> Any responses or fish arrivals yet? I was thinking of trying him out if I broke down and bought another Thai betta >.>



Yes! Koo did get ahold of me. One fish was not sent by the seller but he received the other four and since then I received all four two days ago. All healthy and lively. 
I am assuming he was tied up with convention issues and was really busy.
in any case the other seller is sending my 5th fish on the next go around.
it just makes sense to get a few more just to rationalize the domestic postage. What do you think <wink, wink>.


----------



## TerriGtoo

Aqua Aurora said:


> Chocolate is on my "must own" list ffff must resist must resist.. _you can put hi in the soon to be 10g.. ship 2 bettas for low cost._. no no cannot, 10g is going to be a nano community tank..must resist!!!!
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1435701877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone tell me the black in his fin edges will bleed out and turn his fins black so he won't be chocolate!


All I know is he is gorgeous! I'll be the little devil on your shoulder whispering "GET HIM!"


----------



## IslandGirl7408

Aqua Aurora said:


> Chocolate is on my "must own" list ffff must resist must resist.. _you can put hi in the soon to be 10g.. ship 2 bettas for low cost._. no no cannot, 10g is going to be a nano community tank..must resist!!!!
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1435701877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone tell me the black in his fin edges will bleed out and turn his fins black so he won't be chocolate!


How many bettas do you have now,Aqua?


----------



## Aqua Aurora

TerriGtoo said:


> Yes! Koo did get ahold of me. One fish was not sent by the seller but he received the other four and since then I received all four two days ago. All healthy and lively.
> I am assuming he was tied up with convention issues and was really busy.
> in any case the other seller is sending my 5th fish on the next go around.
> it just makes sense to get a few more just to rationalize the domestic postage. What do you think <wink, wink>.


If you have the room and can get the extra tanks/filtered/heaters (or have spares) go for it!



TerriGtoo said:


> All I know is he is gorgeous! I'll be the little devil on your shoulder whispering "GET HIM!"


*swat at shoulder devil* NOT HELPING!!





IslandGirl7408 said:


> How many bettas do you have now,Aqua?


In my house 6, buying my husband #7 from aquabid (coming from Thailand) trying not to make it be 8 by getting this boy.. Wanted to make the tank he's have to go in a nano fish community tank instead..And since that tank is in a room with 3 other Betta tanks (that are 2-3G) I think my other boys would think I'm playing favorites to give a new guy a huge 10g (yes I worry about my boys being jealous like a child instead of a fish).


----------



## Hallyx

Chocolate-pineapple -- yum yummy.

He's still a pretty young fish. I've noticed that the black (or clear) edging usually fills in with the solid fin color as they get older. At least the ones I've seen.


----------



## IslandGirl7408

Aqua Aurora said:


> If you have the room and can get the extra tanks/filtered/heaters (or have spares) go for it!
> 
> 
> *swat at shoulder devil* NOT HELPING!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my house 6, buying my husband #7 from aquabid (coming from Thailand) trying not to make it be 8 by getting this boy.. Wanted to make the tank he's have to go in a nano fish community tank instead..And since that tank is in a room with 3 other Betta tanks (that are 2-3G) I think my other boys would think I'm playing favorites to give a new guy a huge 10g (yes I worry about my boys being jealous like a child instead of a fish).


I love that you've brought your husband over to the dark side! My kids are trying to do that to my husband, but they aren't succeeding. What's your secret?


----------



## TerriGtoo

AukWord said:


> Well, more bad news. I got four fish out of the five I ordered.
> One of those four is DOA. The female Armageddon, natch.
> Male Armageddon is MIA.
> 
> I don't know whether that means Linda forgot to ship him. Or he was the original DOA she emailed me about, and she didn't send the body, or whether the seller never shipped, or what.
> 
> Communication from Linda is always sporadic at best. Does anyone here know if there is a DOA at the transhipper's--does the transhipper then have the responsibility of sending a photo of the DOA to the seller?
> 
> The seller is (rightfully so) questioning my claim on the DOA, and Linda isn't responding to him or to me, and no notification was sent to him by Linda, nor any photo.
> 
> Not sure how to proceed at this point, advice welcomed.


This is why I will never use Linda again. Two bad experiences using her myself. No communication, dead fish, refusal to reimburse when it was her her fault. She communicates only when pinned into a corner and the sellers are angry with the situation.


----------



## Hallyx

Linda used to be very reliable and communicative. I wonder what happened.


----------



## Mo

A while back I used Linda and if I remember correctly Linda held the fish for me and when I asked her to ship it she lost the fish, poof, disappeared out of nowhere lol.


----------



## AukWord

TerriGtoo said:


> This is why I will never use Linda again. Two bad experiences using her myself. No communication, dead fish, refusal to reimburse when it was her her fault. She communicates only when pinned into a corner and the sellers are angry with the situation.


I guess in a way this is clearly relevant, since it involves buying on AB, but I'm trying not to hijack the pretty-fishies thread too badly :lol:

I do see Linda was defeated in her bid for the IBC presidency, and imagine that has affected her mood, and then she'd also be traveling, but yes, when one has a business, one must first take care of one's good customers, treat them with respect, answer reasonable questions, and perform the duties one has promised and been paid for.

Still no reply from Linda, and now the seller is also not replying to me.

I will remain polite but persistent. Many sellers are not happy--their business and goodwill here in the US does rest in large part upon how well the transhipper performs their job.

Meanwhile, my fish from last shipment before this one are all finally doing well. I had one come in as a literal baby (was sold to me as an adult) and he was very hard to get to eat, but he's doing great now, greedy little fella who's eating several times a day now, since he's discovered he can ;-)


----------



## AukWord

Hallyx said:


> Linda used to be very reliable and communicative. I wonder what happened.


I do not know.

I am very sad and disappointed with the whole experience.

I really liked her, upon our initial phone call.

She seemed experienced, funny, personable, and willing to help n00bs.

From the very first shipment, there have been issues.

Not just occasionally, but every. single. time.

I've been patient. 

I've been kind.

I've granted benefit of the doubt, due to her age and folks telling me she's getting forgetful.

I've had three DOAs in a row. Without comment, apology or resolution suggestions or even replies, from her.

But when she rudely tells me that my fish was DOA, and she "did not have time before convention" to photograph and send notice to the seller, and that "it will have to wait until after convention," then that is unacceptable.

Also, I'm not entirely dumb or naive', and when I clearly observe a pattern where communications that involve sending Linda more money are promptly and accurately answered, but communications that involve any need or concern of the customer are entirely ignored, well...I hate math, but I sure can do THAT math.

Btw, I meant to go back and answer your question about the water conditioner thing and tail biting--but haven't heard back from the company on the full ingredient list--I emailed them, out of curiosity, due to your comment.

At this point, probably "different ingredient list" is more accurate than my use of "different chemical class." Inactive ingredients, as I'm sure you know, aren't always entirely benign for every individual, either, and I'm keeping up with the switch for now, in hopes it actually is at least part of the answer.

Karen


----------



## DangerousAngel

Sorry you've had such a crap experience. I was hoping to use her one day, but now I'm not too sure. Have you tried using a different shipper and trying again?


----------



## Aqua Aurora

IslandGirl7408 said:


> I love that you've brought your husband over to the dark side! My kids are trying to do that to my husband, but they aren't succeeding. What's your secret?


I include him in everything about my tanks but don't force snything on him. Seeing what plants he likes would look good where in a tank, or input on driftwood. For non Betta tanks see if he likes the fish species. I gave him a 12g long last year for his desk planted with fish but I care for, he choose fish with my guidnsce on compatability. He helps me with DIYs for tanks like lids and derimming tank. He was a huge help DIYing inline Hester's for canister filters once I told him how it needs to work he figured out items and assembly, same for NFT system for aquaponics. He has a lot of fun DIYing and enjoys the look of planted tanks so didn't tank much of a push to get him a second tank with his own Betta.


----------



## SeaKnight

Not exactly an Aquabid, but did come direct from Thailand.... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeRuHQLuMc8


----------



## TerriGtoo

SeaKnight said:


> Not exactly an Aquabid, but did come direct from Thailand.... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeRuHQLuMc8


Well that's odd. When I click on the link it tskes me to "what to watch". No specific video. Maybe you copied wrong link?


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

TerriGtoo said:


> Well that's odd. When I click on the link it tskes me to "what to watch". No specific video. Maybe you copied wrong link?


It tells me the "video is private." :/ ???


----------



## Aqua Aurora

uuuh being sold as pair(m&f) but I see 2 males..
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1435636810


----------



## FinnDublynn

I see two males too....


----------



## SeaKnight

Overprotective Fish Lover said:


> It tells me the "video is private." :/ ???


Ok, i'll see what I can do to fix it...


----------



## FinnDublynn

I like him....


----------



## SeaKnight

Overprotective Fish Lover said:


> It tells me the "video is private." :/ ???


Should work now.... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeRuHQLuMc8


----------



## Elleth

Wow! I'm not too much of a crowntail fan (despite owning two, lol!) But that boy you posted is gorgeous, Dublynn!


----------



## FinnDublynn

I'm not a fan usually either. I own one. He is gorgeous. lol


----------



## TerriGtoo

Aqua Aurora said:


> uuuh being sold as pair(m&f) but I see 2 males..
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1435636810


yes, I saw thst auction Was very tempted. I didn't look thst closely but you may well be right.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Aqua Aurora said:


> uuuh being sold as pair(m&f) but I see 2 males..
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1435636810


Hmm hard too tell. But I see a female... I could just be tired and out of it.

The dorsal fin looks too be a females dorsal. But like I said, I may be tired.


----------



## Strawberry12

Going back a zillion pages, wasn't there something we didn't like about that bettararities2own person on ebay? I'm trying to remember why, but for the life of me I can't think of it. 


oh, by the way my ebay plakat boy is doing well, he's super sassy and has claimed Water Sprite (from Lilnaugrim!) as his man cave. 

"no girls allowed!"

View attachment 580626


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

SeaKnight said:


> Should work now.... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeRuHQLuMc8


Thank you! He's a pretty boy.:nicefish:


----------



## SeaKnight

Overprotective Fish Lover said:


> Thank you! He's a pretty boy.:nicefish:


thank you
he is my pride and joy....


----------



## Aqua Aurora

oh man if only he wouldn't marble..
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1435973316


edit:

and brother who looks like he is "sticking his tongue out" from mouth/face colors
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1435973410


anothr edit:
"too much make up girl" (first photo)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropic...192?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4f6dfe20


----------



## blueridge

Aqua Aurora said:


> oh man if only he wouldn't marble..
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1435973316
> 
> 
> edit:
> 
> and brother who looks like he is "sticking his tongue out" from mouth/face colors
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1435973410
> 
> 
> anothr edit:
> "too much make up girl" (first photo)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropic...192?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4f6dfe20


They are so gorgeous :shock:


----------



## LittleBettaFish

That first marble male is beautiful. Although I bet if I purchased him, he'd be solid blue by the time he arrived at my house.


----------



## jarabas

Loving this guy from King Bettas--he looks like a painting of a betta.


----------



## jarabas

LittleBettaFish said:


> That first marble male is beautiful. Although I bet if I purchased him, he'd be solid blue by the time he arrived at my house.


I bought a similar looking boy from a differnet breeder. He hasn't changed YET.
 We will see what the future brings.


----------



## jarabas

Just got these--they might marble too, but so far, crossed fingers, none of my bettas, with one exception have changed a bit. The exception is my Bangleangbetta girl and she has gotten prettier--red skin and fins and a blue body, with dragon scales on her gill covers. Maybe breeding these guys will teach us something about what is stable when it comes to multi-colors?


----------



## Fenghuang

jarabas said:


> Loving this guy from King Bettas--he looks like a painting of a betta.


Holy moly, I *want* him.

Do you have any idea how much that breeder sells his bettas for?


----------



## TerriGtoo

LittleBettaFish said:


> That first marble male is beautiful. Although I bet if I purchased him, he'd be solid blue by the time he arrived at my house.


 
LOL. Was thinking the exact same thing. He's going to end up pretty much a solid blue. Still gorgeous though. They say a leopard can't change his spots, but a betta certainly can!


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

jarabas said:


> Loving this guy from King Bettas--he looks like a painting of a betta.


Want it want it want it WANT IT WANT IT!!! Oh my goodness he's stunning. It's like he isn't real. WANT IT!!!


----------



## jarabas

Fenghuang said:


> Holy moly, I *want* him.
> 
> Do you have any idea how much that breeder sells his bettas for?


You can ask him-- https://www.facebook.com/kingbettafarmthailandshop?fref=ts

Very nice guy with beautiful fish.


----------



## Fenghuang

jarabas said:


> You can ask him-- https://www.facebook.com/kingbettafarmthailandshop?fref=ts
> 
> Very nice guy with beautiful fish.


Damn. Don't have a facebook account anymore. :-(


----------



## BlueInkFish

Just went through his photos... Absolutely gorgeous fish!


----------



## jarabas

Fenghuang said:


> Damn. Don't have a facebook account anymore. :-(


Want me to ask for you?


----------



## Tree

man she is a looker! I love this girl. =)
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1436293079










she is a doll too <3

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1435927629


----------



## FinnDublynn

Fenghuang said:


> Damn. Don't have a facebook account anymore. :-(


Is that a new avatar photo....?? I don't remember seeing that photo before, and I think I would remember, because that is one GORGEOUS fish.. like whoa.


----------



## tleager

Aqua Aurora said:


> I don't even like pink.. so why do I want this girl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1434892750


I love her, but I need to wait until my fish room is completed. I love that she is pink and a big ear.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

tleager said:


> I love her, but I need to wait until my fish room is completed. I love that she is pink and a big ear.


Sorry she's already been bought by someone.



Tree said:


> man she is a looker! I love this girl. =)
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1436293079
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she is a doll too <3
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1435927629


Lovely girls, are you going to bid on one of them?


----------



## Innerbeauty

*Holds my heart* A pink big ear girl!!!! So beautiful!!!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Innerbeauty said:


> *Holds my heart* A pink big ear girl!!!! So beautiful!!!


*points at your avatar* not that pink, or boy?


----------



## Tree

Aqua Aurora said:


> Sorry she's already been bought by someone.
> 
> 
> Lovely girls, are you going to bid on one of them?




nope but I do hope they get adopted. =D I have my sights set on another girl. =)


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Tree said:


> nope but I do hope they get adopted. =D I have my sights set on another girl. =)


Care to share who?


----------



## Tree

Aqua Aurora said:


> Care to share who?


sure this pretty girl! but I never registered so I have to now wait until I can log into the site. lol 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1435887019#HIST


----------



## kittenfish

Anyone know why so many "big ear" bettas have that splotchy red on their heads?


----------



## Tree

Hmmm not sure, I am guessing it is the breeders choice of pattern?


----------



## AukWord

EE (big ear) is associated with butterfly/Salamander color inheritance.

There're some experimental breedings going on now, to study further.


----------



## Elleth

Check out those lips!  So cute! 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1435888207


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Tree said:


> sure this pretty girl! but I never registered so I have to now wait until I can log into the site. lol
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1435887019#HIST


I looked at her, very interesting wonder if she'll marble at all *que lilnaugrim* ^_~
You live in MN, maybe you can pick up your fish from Koo Yang directly no extra shipping costs? Next shipment leaves Thailand July 5th bound for him.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Aqua Aurora said:


> I looked at her, very interesting wonder if she'll marble at all *que lilnaugrim* ^_~


Haha!

Majcha's fish are pretty darn fantastic. She won't change right away likely. If she does change, that pretty orange will take over the flesh tone and she'll keep that dirty black color over top the orange. Her fins will stay the way they are. For whatever reason, when the cellophane is near the body; it usually stays that way for quite a while, generally only changing after a couple years. Not a clue as to why, just something I've observed with my fish and others. ^_^


----------



## Aqua Aurora

lilnaugrim said:


> Haha!
> 
> Majcha's fish are pretty darn fantastic. She won't change right away likely. If she does change, that pretty orange will take over the flesh tone and she'll keep that dirty black color over top the orange. Her fins will stay the way they are. For whatever reason, when the cellophane is near the body; it usually stays that way for quite a while, generally only changing after a couple years. Not a clue as to why, just something I've observed with my fish and others. ^_^


Thank you as always for your insight!


----------



## Tree

Aqua Aurora said:


> I looked at her, very interesting wonder if she'll marble at all *que lilnaugrim* ^_~
> You live in MN, maybe you can pick up your fish from Koo Yang directly no extra shipping costs? Next shipment leaves Thailand July 5th bound for him.


not sure either. no matter if she does marble I just love her colors. different and her face is so adorable. Normally I would go for a koi color, but this one just pulled me in last night. I saw her once before on the Aquabid and now I want her more and more. lol 

and yup that is what I am hoping for, to pick her up in Saint Paul. I emailed them and maybe I can get her without bidding. otherwise I will buy or bid for her. depending on what happens. so how much would be shipping and handling? I know it's a lot for live animals and all the way from Thailand.

thanks lilnaugrim =) Gahhh you guys are getting me excited for her more and more. LOL I hope I get her <3


----------



## lilnaugrim

Not a problem! Good luck with her Tree!

I'm always a big fan of Majcha's fish, always loved the Slough Dragons he has, they're beautiful!


----------



## Tree

Thanks! 

I have been looking at his bettas for a long time now and he has so many great reviews.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Tree said:


> not sure either. no matter if she does marble I just love her colors. different and her face is so adorable. Normally I would go for a koi color, but this one just pulled me in last night. I saw her once before on the Aquabid and now I want her more and more. lol
> 
> and yup that is what I am hoping for, to pick her up in Saint Paul. I emailed them and maybe I can get her without bidding. otherwise I will buy or bid for her. depending on what happens. so how much would be shipping and handling? I know it's a lot for live animals and all the way from Thailand.
> 
> thanks lilnaugrim =) Gahhh you guys are getting me excited for her more and more. LOL I hope I get her <3


You'd have a better getting a response chance calling Koo Yang than email. I emailed 4 days ago all transshipeprs: no one responded. Called all 3 days ago (at what I think was 9am his time), Koo picked up (first thought "oh [censor] I have to actually talk to someone" expected to just leave voice mail), no one else called back yet. He was easy to understand and polite. Shipping fish from Thailand to US (pay seller) $5+fish cost (check auction page some may have a different price listed).
Koo Yang's transhipper fee is $3, for fedex express shipping its $65 (+transhipper fee), 2-3 day express is $15 (+transhipper fee), did not ask about cost for pick up since I could not (I'm in Pa).


----------



## IslandGirl7408

Elleth said:


> Check out those lips!  So cute!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1435888207


She obviously put on some lipstick for the photos!


----------



## IslandGirl7408

lilnaugrim said:


> Not a problem! Good luck with her Tree!
> 
> I'm always a big fan of Majcha's fish, always loved the Slough Dragons he has, they're beautiful!


What's a slough dragon?


----------



## Tree

Aqua Aurora said:


> You'd have a better getting a response chance calling Koo Yang than email. I emailed 4 days ago all transshipeprs: no one responded. Called all 3 days ago (at what I think was 9am his time), Koo picked up (first thought "oh [censor] I have to actually talk to someone" expected to just leave voice mail), no one else called back yet. He was easy to understand and polite. Shipping fish from Thailand to US (pay seller) $5+fish cost (check auction page some may have a different price listed).
> Koo Yang's transhipper fee is $3, for fedex express shipping its $65 (+transhipper fee), 2-3 day express is $15 (+transhipper fee), did not ask about cost for pick up since I could not (I'm in Pa).


Is Majacha the same guy that works at Betta world? I emailed Majacha and will call Foo Yang tomorrow. 

thanks for the info!

Never mind, I just got confused for a moment there. Should I call him once I adopt her or call now?


----------



## lilnaugrim

IslandGirl7408 said:


> What's a slough dragon?


It's hard to explain. It's just a name that Majcha thought up, usually a orange bodied fish with cellophane and a couple dragon scales on the back. Similar to the "Samurai" and "Warrior" fish that they have out now. Here's an example


----------



## IslandGirl7408

Thanks! So much to learn....


----------



## lilnaugrim

It's not a term that's widely used or anything, especially since Majcha has moved more towards Koi like the rest of them all  But yeah, it's nice to know.


----------



## Tree

Koi bettas are the best! <3 I think a lot of people have been trying to breed them a lot. aren't Koi bettas marbles?


----------



## lilnaugrim

They are, but some become stable and so they breed those ones and continue the lines.


----------



## Tree

oh neat! good to know. =)

EDIT! wow Majcha replied to my email FAST! =O now I all I have to do it wait for my password and to call Betta world. XD


----------



## Tree

sorry for the double post... but I BOUGHT HER! MUAHAHAHA! my first Aquabid betta ever!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Tree said:


> sorry for the double post... but I BOUGHT HER! MUAHAHAHA! my first Aquabid betta ever!


Congrats! Hope she makes it to you in good shape ^^


----------



## Tree

thanks! =D now all I have to do is call the transhipper and let Majcha know what one they will bring her too.


----------



## BlueInkFish

If you are using Mr. Moo Yang as your transhipper, I just wanted to let you know (if you haven't already) you are able to pick up your fish from the transhipper rather then using money on shipping for transhipper to customer. But then again, the drive could be far.


----------



## Tree

litelboyblu said:


> If you are using Mr. Moo Yang as your transhipper, I just wanted to let you know (if you haven't already) you are able to pick up your fish from the transhipper rather then using money on shipping for transhipper to customer. But then again, the drive could be far.



oh it's not far for me. I live in Minnesota so maybe only a 40 minute drive. =)


----------



## FinnDublynn

Poor Mr Koo Yang... he's been called about 10 different names in the last 2 pages.... LOL


----------



## Tree

FinnDublynn said:


> Poor Mr Koo Yang... he's been called about 10 different names in the last 2 pages.... LOL



Hahahaha! I'm sure he is used to it. =) His name is not Foo? wow Koo Yang, I'm sorry XD


----------



## FinnDublynn

Not Foo, Not Moo. I think there was a Ying in there, too... I dont remember. Even I called him something other than his name, I think i said Yoo Kang or something. LOL.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Tree said:


> oh it's not far for me. I live in Minnesota so maybe only a 40 minute drive. =)


Oh I knew you lived in Minnesota, *points to location under avatar* I was just saying the drive from city to city. Anyways, I'm happy for you!!! I'm also very jealous, you have great taste in fish


----------



## Tree

litelboyblu said:


> Oh I knew you lived in Minnesota, *points to location under avatar* I was just saying the drive from city to city. Anyways, I'm happy for you!!! I'm also very jealous, you have great taste in fish


oh *faceplant* silly me I keep forgetting about that under my avatar. LOL

And thanks! not very often do I spend a lot of money on one fish though, but she was calling my name. =) and I think I found her the perfect name too. My theme is fish species names and I want to call her Maguro (Japanese for Tuna) I might find more names though once I get her home.


----------



## AukWord

Poor Mr. Koo. He shortened his name to make it easy for us 'muricans, and still...mangled, mangled, mangled!


----------



## FinnDublynn

Yeah.... We've mangled the English language well enough, now we've moved on to the rest lol


----------



## Fenghuang

My goodness. Didn't check online for a couple of hours and suddenly there is like so many new pages in this thread. 



jarabas said:


> Want me to ask for you?


If it is not too much of a bother, please do! That would be really awesome!



FinnDublynn said:


> Is that a new avatar photo....?? I don't remember seeing that photo before, and I think I would remember, because that is one GORGEOUS fish.. like whoa.


Thank you so much. He is a copper smaragdina. One of my first two wilds. Him and his mate gave me lots and lots of babies already.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Tree said:


> oh *faceplant* silly me I keep forgetting about that under my avatar. LOL
> 
> And thanks! not very often do I spend a lot of money on one fish though, but she was calling my name. =) and I think I found her the perfect name too. My theme is fish species names and I want to call her Maguro (Japanese for Tuna) I might find more names though once I get her home.


Hehe, it's all right, I forgot sometimes too :lol:

I like that name. I also adore your fish theme name ;-) It's very intriguing!


----------



## FinnDublynn

Fenghuang said:


> Thank you so much. He is a copper smaragdina. One of my first two wilds. Him and his mate gave me lots and lots of babies already.



When will they be available??? I've never been that interested in the wilds, even tho they're gorgeous... if you've got a Mini-Daddy in your spawns... I would be really interested in giving one an amazing home...


----------



## Fenghuang

FinnDublynn said:


> When will they be available??? I've never been that interested in the wilds, even tho they're gorgeous... if you've got a Mini-Daddy in your spawns... I would be really interested in giving one an amazing home...


I have no idea... I have been halfway across the country for the last two/three weeks and do not know what condition the babies are in aside from that they are being fed and cared for. I will be there in...two days(?) and I can find out. There was probably 50 healthy fry I could count when I left them though. I can definitely spare some if they make it to adulthood.


----------



## FinnDublynn

WOW! That's a lot of fry...

The fact that some spawns can have HUGE numbers of fry is about the only thing really keeping me from trying my hand at breeding just yet lol


----------



## BlueInkFish

Fenghuang said:


> I have no idea... I have been halfway across the country for the last two/three weeks and do not know what condition the babies are in aside from that they are being fed and cared for. I will be there in...two days(?) and I can find out. There was probably 50 healthy fry I could count when I left them though. I can definitely spare some if they make it to adulthood.


You'll need to make a thread for it then ;-) you know... Just in case you have customers waiting... *whistles*


----------



## Fenghuang

FinnDublynn said:


> WOW! That's a lot of fry...
> 
> The fact that some spawns can have HUGE numbers of fry is about the only thing really keeping me from trying my hand at breeding just yet lol


Oh, no, no, no... They spawned back to back for nearly two weeks straight. As soon as one spawn became free-swimming, the two energizer bunnies filled the bubble nest with more. The male was even trying to corral the older fry back while he was tending to a full clutch of eggs in the nest.



litelboyblu said:


> You'll need to make a thread for it then ;-) you know... Just in case you have customers waiting... *whistles*


Customers? If they keep breeding, I'll end up with so many of these little buggers, I will be begging for people to take them.


----------



## FinnDublynn

.....Are you sure they're wilds from Thailand(Or overseas, in general) and not wilds from an aluminum trailer in Arkansas???? lol


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Most wild bettas are hugely prolific. My fish only have small spawns compared to Betta splendens but can spawn once or twice a week for months on end without stopping.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Wow... I REALLY want wilds now, time to hit the books.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

There are about 70 odd species so a lot to choose from. The smaller mouthbrooders and splendens complex are a good choice for those new to this side of the betta hobby. I would not recommend species from the coccina complex unless you can get your water very soft with a low pH (most species prefer to be kept at a pH below 6). 

SeriouslyFish is probably the best resource when it comes to researching care and maintenance. 

Speaking of wild bettas, I found another of my photos being used to sell this person's fish. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettas&1436134658


----------



## FinnDublynn

I have a water softener and Filtraton system... so my water is SUPER soft... but the pH is 8.4...


----------



## BlueInkFish

Thanks LBF, I'll be sure to check the sites out!


----------



## Hallyx

FD, your softened water reads soft because the calcium and magnesium are replaced by salt -- not the best circumstance for breeding softwater fish.


----------



## FinnDublynn

no salt in the water. it's filtered out.

Its filtered by a Kinetico System.. the softener system DOES use salt, but there is ALSO a filtration system that comes after the softener that filters out the salt...

When I moved in here 2.5 years ago I was iffy on having well water... California well water means instant death. So day ONE I took a water sample to be tested...

The guy laughed at me when he handed me the results. Asked me if it came right from my well, and i was like, "yes?" and he goes, "you've got a RO system in your house. This water is nothing but water" 

I felt like an IDIOT. I'm like, I RENT!! But when I asked my landlord he said its not an RO system, its a softener and a filter on top of it, tho the Kinetico system thats installed actually uses less salt than most systems... Why the owner of the building did it that way, neither my landlord nor I know. But that's how it is... It's not quite to "distilled" standards, but when I had it tested, it came up pretty darn close... it's ridiculous. I buy spring water by the gallon to drink cause it tastes better lol


----------



## Hallyx

I have to go find my reference. It's not sodium-chloride (table salt) just the sodium- something ions replacing the Ca and Mg ions (or cations?). These are individual atoms. Your filter doesn't touch it.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Really? Hmmmm. Wouldn't the water test have picked it up then? Or is it something not tested for?


----------



## FinnDublynn

It becomes sodium bicarbonate... Baking soda! Lol not becomes, I suppose, but something or other. I dunno. It's 2am And this website said something about softener systems and sodium bicarbonate And I laughed. 

Contrary to popular belief, a water softener adds no salt (sodium chloride) to the household water. Rather, it exchanges sodium ions for the pesky hardness ions, thus adding sodium to the water supply usually in the form of sodium bicarbonate. During the regeneration process the softener is separated from the household water supply by an automatic bypass. This assures that no salt enters the house

I'm wondering WTF happened with my water test then... There's no way he could have thought I had an RO system...


----------



## FinnDublynn

Now, I'm kinda angry. The only way that's the case is if my well water is basically soft already, then there's nearly no magnesium and calcium ions to be replaced by the sodium ions... In which case, WTF was the point of the water softener anyway? And the filter? OMG. Now I'm even more confused and angry at the water test people... And j have no clue WTF is going on with my water when I thought I knew lol


----------



## FinnDublynn

This will not hurt my Betta babies... Right?


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

You guys lost me at "water softener."


----------



## Hallyx

Soft water lacks minerals that act as a buffer for your pH. Hardwater with lots of minerals stabilizes pH; softwater with few minerals allows pH to fluctuate, sometimes wildly. 

There's an explanation somewhere on this site which will make sense to you: Aquarium Chemistry | Calcium & KH & GH & pH & Electrolytes (ions)

The entire site is a wealth of good information by Carl Strohmeyer an old-school professional aquarist. Though some if the info is a little outdated or irrelevant, it's like a bible of fish-keeping lore.

And now back to your regularly scheduled topic.


----------



## jarabas

jarabas said:


> Loving this guy from King Bettas--he looks like a painting of a betta.


Nantawat sold this boy. 
I'll let you know when he has posted others if you like?


----------



## Strawberry12

LittleBettaFish said:


> Speaking of wild bettas, I found another of my photos being used to sell this person's fish.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettas&1436134658




oooh that's infuriating LBF,copyright infringement is one of my biggest pet peeves *shakes head*


----------



## Tree

so I have a question. when you close a bid when you get a betta do you pay them right away or do you wait for them to send you the payment in an email? I want to make sure before I go on ahead and pay for my betta.


and omg! why would they use a photo that's not there's?! lazy no go people in the world I tell ya!


----------



## AukWord

Tree said:


> so I have a question. when you close a bid when you get a betta do you pay them right away or do you wait for them to send you the payment in an email? I want to make sure before I go on ahead and pay for my betta.
> 
> 
> and omg! why would they use a photo that's not there's?! lazy no go people in the world I tell ya!


You and the seller are supposed to initiate contact within three days of close of auction.

I always go ahead and contact the seller, if I'm home and online when the auction closes. I just send them a greeting and ask them to confirm their paypal address and the amount due.

Once or twice, when I have not been home at close of auction, the seller has already emailed me with a total and paypal info--then I just go ahead and pay it right away.


----------



## BlueInkFish

AukWord is correct!


----------



## Tree

AukWord said:


> You and the seller are supposed to initiate contact within three days of close of auction.
> 
> I always go ahead and contact the seller, if I'm home and online when the auction closes. I just send them a greeting and ask them to confirm their paypal address and the amount due.
> 
> Once or twice, when I have not been home at close of auction, the seller has already emailed me with a total and paypal info--then I just go ahead and pay it right away.



Ok thanks so much! I have emailed him about questions I've had and told the seller what Transhipper I will be using. he replied back but has not given me the amount. so should I email them again? I just don't want to sound pushy is all. LOL


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Tree said:


> Ok thanks so much! I have emailed him about questions I've had and told the seller what Transhipper I will be using. he replied back but has not given me the amount. so should I email them again? I just don't want to sound pushy is all. LOL


Its not pushy you want this done fast, Shipments to Koo Yang leave Thailand July 5th. You fish won't ship if you haven't paid.

I contact seller and tell them I won auction/auto bought (link auction and transaction #) and ask them to verify price I pay them as well as tell them which transshipper to use. I bought from emmygolf this time, she sent me an invoice after which included the info for which transshipper I wanted to use. After paying the betta seller I paid the transshipper, including quantity of fish, link to the bought fish (though I doubt they check it-seller puts my address on fish' bag) and which shipping method I want used (though $ given makes that obvious for them-overnight always costs _at least_ double what 2-3 day priority costs). I'm a bit overkill but hey better safe than sorry.
If you don't know how much to pay the transhsipper yet give him a call. Koo Yang finally replied to a 2 day old email this morning (asking about cost for additional fish to a package) but getting him live on the phone is better.


----------



## Poro

Won this one from a seller in aquabids...









The seller is offering me a female but which one should I choose? 

Female 01:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cHpRofYdzk

Female 02:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31odR4SLnIY


----------



## Tree

Aqua Aurora said:


> Its not pushy you want this done fast, Shipments to Koo Yang leave Thailand July 5th. You fish won't ship if you haven't paid.
> 
> I contact seller and tell them I won auction/auto bought (link auction and transaction #) and ask them to verify price I pay them as well as tell them which transshipper to use. I bought from emmygolf this time, she sent me an invoice after which included the info for which transshipper I wanted to use. After paying the betta seller I paid the transshipper, including quantity of fish, link to the bought fish (though I doubt they check it-seller puts my address on fish' bag) and which shipping method I want used (though $ given makes that obvious for them-overnight always costs _at least_ double what 2-3 day priority costs). I'm a bit overkill but hey better safe than sorry.
> If you don't know how much to pay the transhsipper yet give him a call. Koo Yang finally replied to a 2 day old email this morning (asking about cost for additional fish to a package) but getting him live on the phone is better.


ok I will contact them asap again. I have called Koo Yang and got him to answer. Haha he knows she will be on her way to him and he told me it will just be 3 dollars for picking her up at the store. =D


----------



## lilnaugrim

Poro said:


> Won this one from a seller in aquabids...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The seller is offering me a female but which one should I choose?
> 
> Female 01:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cHpRofYdzk
> 
> Female 02:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31odR4SLnIY


I like the look of female #2, looks most like the brother. Do you plan on breeding or just enjoying?


----------



## Poro

lilnaugrim said:


> I like the look of female #2, looks most like the brother. Do you plan on breeding or just enjoying?


Breeding for clear + red


----------



## svton25

Aquabid... what a dangerous site for my wallet. I wish there was an option to simply look by photos instead of going by the descriptions. Some are completely off or don't make sense... part of it is still down to me continuing to learn. I do love mustard gas, EE whites, and blacks or black/copper. 

So many beautiful bettas. I'm sure my wife is sick of, "oh, look at this guy !"


----------



## jarabas

Poro said:


> Won this one from a seller in aquabids...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The seller is offering me a female but which one should I choose?
> 
> Female 01:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cHpRofYdzk
> 
> Female 02:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31odR4SLnIY


That is a gorgeous fish!
I'd ask which female is closer in size to the male?


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Tree said:


> ok I will contact them asap again. I have called Koo Yang and got him to answer. Haha he knows she will be on her way to him and *he told me it will just be 3 dollars for picking her up at the store*. =D


LUCKY!! What day can you pick the fish up at the store?




svton25 said:


> Aquabid... what a dangerous site for my wallet.


So true for us all.


----------



## jarabas

So I have two disturbing aquabid related issues!
The one that is freaking me out the most is that my Paypal account was hijacked and used to make an unathorized payment of $1200.00 to someone I don't know by someone I don't know. Spent the morning at my bank and on the phone with Paypal. My account is (thank goodness) limited but I have 4 fish I need to pay transshipping for that arrive on Monday! Hopefully the transshippers will be understanding. Yikes. 

The other issue is that Jesse sent me a fish I didn't buy a week ago. I've tried contacting him many times by phone and email and no response. I also contected the seller on ab and heard nothing back. So I have this nice male hmpk that someone else bought sitting on my desk. I jarred him and I've been feeding him. Anyone have any ideas what to do next? I don't want to ship him back without Jesse knowing (and paying.)

eye-yi-yi!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh gosh! Good luck with the paypal thing!! I really hope that all works out!!

Yay free fish? What's he look like?


----------



## jarabas

Red and black koi hmpk with a blue dorsal and lots of speckly white irrids along his back--he's from Hongthong betta and is meant for Brian Dowden. Anyone know Brian?


----------



## Aqua Aurora

jarabas said:


> Red and black koi hmpk with a blue dorsal and lots of speckly white irrids along his back--he's from Hongthong betta and is meant for Brian Dowden. Anyone know Brian?


Did the mystery fish' bag have and address?? You can look up a phone # associated with that persons address (or just thumb through yellow pages) and call the other betta buyer.


----------



## svton25

Searching Facebook for Brian Dowden. Do you have an address?


----------



## Mo

Was it anything like this? Hhongthong recently sold this boy


----------



## jarabas

No address or I would look him up. Just his name, male hmpk metalic(sp) and Hongthongbetta in blue pen on a white label.
I'll try to get a reasonable photo and post it.
Thanks all!


----------



## Nessabobessa

I am in LOVE with this CT boy!

*swoon*

And this one looks incredible! Do you think the blue will take over?


----------



## Mo

Wow someone by the name of okaycavies has bids on so many fish... I wonder how much they're spending and how many they're buying
Edit: wow theyve bought 23 betas in the past 3 days spending nearly 600$


----------



## Tree

holy FISH! =O that's a lot of money spent.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

Wow...$600 on fish. If he's spending that much on _the fish alone,_ how much must be be spending on the housing? He must be spending thousands on tanks, heaters, filters, food, conditioner, gravel, decor... 0_0


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Lol I reckon when I quit my job and embarked on my manic fish buying spree, I probably easily sunk over a thousand dollars into just buying bettas. I don't even want to know how much I then wasted on tanks, plants, filters, heaters etc. 

It makes me shudder when I look back now. Especially since I lost interest in Betta splendens and wasted money that could have been spent on my wilds.


----------



## Tree

I hope they are not the type of people that keep them in small bowls with nothing in them. =( 

Man I wish I had that persons money though. LOL


----------



## Mo

Just today they've grabbed 14... Wow

Dang thousands on just fish? That's crazy lol


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Haha I know, but quality bettas are expensive in Australia, so I was paying about $100 a pair. It was more if I wanted to import pairs into the country with quarantine fees, so it doesn't actually take that long to hit the $1000 mark.


----------



## Mo

Dang :shock:


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

Another 14 fish? Just wow. LittleBettaFish, I get that someone could spend a whack of money on fish but in two days? This aquabid guy is pretty serious I guess.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Yes. It's not a cheap hobby to pursue in Australia and there are a lot of fish and plants that aren't even allowed into the country. 

I think New Zealand is even worse than us. Next year we may not even be able to individually import bettas from places like AB in because of new legislation.


----------



## AukWord

Tree said:


> Ok thanks so much! I have emailed him about questions I've had and told the seller what Transhipper I will be using. he replied back but has not given me the amount. so should I email them again? I just don't want to sound pushy is all. LOL


Yes, just email again, asking once more for the paypal info and confirm the total, or ask them to send you a paypal invoice.



Poro said:


> Won this one from a seller in aquabids...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The seller is offering me a female but which one should I choose?
> 
> Female 01:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cHpRofYdzk
> 
> Female 02:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31odR4SLnIY


I have a computer glitch, so can't see the videos, but with the very unusual pattern you're going for, I'd take both females, if the seller is recommending them and/or they are siblings to the male.

Better to have a back-up, and more options, in case one spawn does not work out.



jarabas said:


> So I have two disturbing aquabid related issues!
> The one that is freaking me out the most is that my Paypal account was hijacked and used to make an unathorized payment of $1200.00 to someone I don't know by someone I don't know. Spent the morning at my bank and on the phone with Paypal. My account is (thank goodness) limited but I have 4 fish I need to pay transshipping for that arrive on Monday! Hopefully the transshippers will be understanding. Yikes.
> 
> The other issue is that Jesse sent me a fish I didn't buy a week ago. I've tried contacting him many times by phone and email and no response. I also contected the seller on ab and heard nothing back. So I have this nice male hmpk that someone else bought sitting on my desk. I jarred him and I've been feeding him. Anyone have any ideas what to do next? I don't want to ship him back without Jesse knowing (and paying.)
> 
> eye-yi-yi!


Good gawd, on the paypal hijack. Yeesh, that is scary. I had one seller who binged my creepdar, and I withheld some of my personal info from them, insisting the transhipper had it all, and it was not necessary for them to have it. It worked out okay, in the end.

Hope your issue gets resolved quickly and safely.

On the mystery fish--the seller Hongthong should have the buyer's contact info--try emailing the seller (thru AB if you don't already have their email address) and see if they can get in contact with the rightful owner of the fish.

And...thank you. Really, thank you so much--if someone else accidentally got a fish I'd bought, I'd love to think someone as nice as you was caring for that fish ;-)



Nessabobessa said:


> I am in LOVE with this CT boy!
> 
> *swoon*
> 
> And this one looks incredible! Do you think the blue will take over?


That second CT looks like a grizzle, which is supposed to be more stable than marble, but I dunno for sure.

My grizzle fish have remained stable, but I have a new arrival who was labeled as (and looks like) a grizzle, who now seems to be marbling.



Overprotective Fish Lover said:


> Wow...$600 on fish. If he's spending that much on _the fish alone,_ how much must be be spending on the housing? *He must be spending thousands on tanks, heaters, filters, food, conditioner, gravel, decor.*.. 0_0


(Bold, mine.)

Or just a few bucks on jars 

Well, in the ongoing saga of transhipper woes, I initiated a paypal dispute.

Hated to do that, but it's been a week and a half, and no replies to any of my attempts.

Suddenly the fish seller is emailing me frantically (he was not replying before, either) and begging me to drop the dispute, which I will not do, of course, until this is resolved.

He has not heard back from Linda Olson either, despite his attempts at contact.

Yet, I've seen her casually chatting on social media, in this interim.

Niiiice. :roll:


----------



## IslandGirl7408

Overprotective Fish Lover said:


> Another 14 fish? Just wow. LittleBettaFish, I get that someone could spend a whack of money on fish but in two days? This aquabid guy is pretty serious I guess.


Maybe he has a fish shop?


----------



## Mo

Poro I'm likin that first girl. Who'd you get the guy from, he's nice


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Ugh I don't want to think about _how much _I've spent on tanks and fish (not all are betta..).. easily over $2000.. not in a super short period but still so much $ x.x


----------



## Tree

I'm pretty sure I spent a grand on my fish. I have so many filters I don't use and bought plastic tanks that were a waste of money.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Tree said:


> I'm pretty sure I spent a grand on my fish. I have so many filters I don't use and bought plastic tanks that were a waste of money.


You can always sell some, make $ for new plants/foods. an extra fish >.>'


My biggest waste of $$ was this monstrosity (the "pro 3"):
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=14672
thought it could handle my (at the time) 13" leopard sailfin plecos' poop nightmare but *nope *clogged.. x.x ended up donated the giant fish.. Used the overkill filter on the 55g riparium for a bit then put it in storage when I lowered the tank to be more like a pond (too low for canister to properly work). So now I have a 300g rated canister and a whole batch of new media(comes free with tank) sitting in my basement.... *head desk*
What sucks is I want to sell it but a part of me says "in 5-10 years filters will be made so horribly they won't work for [censor] (maybe a year or two at best) and you'll need this 'old thing' so you're not dishing out a couple hundred $ every year on replacement filters".. plus I don't think anyone would buy it considering just the cost of shipping its bulky and heavy...


----------



## Tree

Aww man that sucks. =/ 

Hmmm I wonder if I should do that with the filters. the tanks were so scratched up by my cats there is no way I could sell them. *Takes a look at items I don't need*.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Lol I ended up basically giving away a tub full of old heaters and filters and other equipment I didn't need. I had a whole cupboard full of it. 

Nowadays I only buy what I really need, when it comes to buy fish and equipment.


----------



## Tree

Man this boy is pretty! I am glad he got a bid =D 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1435937994









HOLY COW! 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1435951133


----------



## kittenfish

IslandGirl7408 said:


> Maybe he has a fish shop?


Yeah, this must be a reseller. Wouldn't be surprised to see those fish on ebay soon.


----------



## Tree

oh my gosh! some one get her! she is amazing!!! 









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1436429634


----------



## jarabas

Tree said:


> oh my gosh! some one get her! she is amazing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1436429634


I just bought her.
Love her color and I have a male she will compliment very nicely, I think.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Tree said:


> Man this boy is pretty! I am glad he got a bid =D
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1435937994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY COW!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1435951133


'scuse me while I drool over that hm boy.. must not buy must not buy..


----------



## jarabas

Here is a photo of Brian Dowden's betta.I couldn't get him to flair for me, but he's pretty active and eatting well.
I've emailed Hongthong, and emailed and called Jesse. No responses, been more than a week.
What would you do next?


----------



## lilnaugrim

I would just keep trying. Can you find the guy on facebook maybe?


----------



## Mo

Is this the guy? Check out the eyes, irridescence on the gill and that yellow in the tail


----------



## IslandGirl7408

jarabas said:


> Here is a photo of Brian Dowden's betta.I couldn't get him to flair for me, but he's pretty active and eatting well.
> I've emailed Hongthong, and emailed and called Jesse. No responses, been more than a week.
> What would you do next?


Seems to me you've gone beyond the call of duty. If not one gets back to you in the next week, I 'd say enjoy your new fish!


----------



## Tree

jarabas said:


> I just bought her.
> Love her color and I have a male she will compliment very nicely, I think.


YEAH!!! =D she will have a perfect home now!



Aqua Aurora said:


> 'scuse me while I drool over that hm boy.. must not buy must not buy..


IKR?! drools oh my he got adopted! did you do that? hehe


----------



## Hawker

Tree said:


> Man this boy is pretty! I am glad he got a bid =D
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1435937994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY COW!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1435951133


This is the classiest looking fish I have seen in a long time. Just WOW! As is the price.


----------



## Tree

right?! so amazing *0*


----------



## Hallyx

Have to agree with Island Girl on this one.


----------



## Nessabobessa

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1436025011

I love these Koi bettas with the random iridescent scales... If I were ever to get a betta on aquabid, it might be this one.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

Nessabobessa said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1436025011
> 
> I love these Koi bettas with the random iridescent scales... If I were ever to get a betta on aquabid, it might be this one.


Aw, I adore his big blue eyes. <3


----------



## Nessabobessa

Overprotective Fish Lover said:


> Aw, I adore his big blue eyes. <3


Right?!?! Oooooh someone please talk me out of it....


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

I'll try...

Um...his gorgeous finnage is just...too...pretty?
The adorable paint-splatter caudal is too speckly?
His stunning solid dorsal is much too AMAZING.
His sparkles are too CUTE AND AWESOME.

Okay I'm sorry. I can't help. You should so get the fish.


----------



## Tree

I will stop you! *buys fish* Just kidding. now you will HAVE to get the fish. what if someone else buys him =O


----------



## lilnaugrim

Just think of all the money you WON'T have after buying him :-( always makes me sad to think of that lol.


----------



## Tree

so true. Lil. you know how long it took me to buy a betta from aqua bid? a long time. lol. $50 short now. Hahaha


----------



## Nessabobessa

Well there is one thing that could stop me... I didn't register until just now :checkedout:


----------



## Tree

that didn't stop me. lol I was in the same boat you are... and once I got my password. my finger "slipped" and I bought one on Aquabid. Hehe


----------



## Nessabobessa

I'm telling you, y'all are a bunch of enablers! *teasing* 

It makes it worse that I have a cycled 10 gallon. All I have to do is install the TopFin divider with my next water change and...! Well I guess I need one more divider technically to house my heater and filter in the middle.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Tree said:


> YEAH!!! =D she will have a perfect home now!
> 
> 
> 
> IKR?! drools oh my he got adopted! did you do that? hehe


Nope wasn't me, sorry. I swore no more long fins after Dijon shredded himself.. plakats and girls from now on.


----------



## Tree

Aqua Aurora said:


> Nope wasn't me, sorry. I swore no more long fins after Dijon shredded himself.. plakats and girls from now on.



I am beginning to go for the plakats and girls as well. They can deal with the current of the filters a bit more and no fin biting/shredding like you said. Not to mention they don't get exhausted when they swim around their tank like long fins do. my poor boys Gar and Sardine pause so many times from the weight of their fins. I am surprised they are not biting them off.


----------



## Elleth

Lol! I have a fin biting plakat. I thought I'd gotten away from it, but nope. He bites his anal fin, his caudal, even his ventrals. So plakats aren't guaranteed not to be biters. I do love how much more easily they can move than my halfmoon, though.


----------



## Tree

whaaa? holy cow. Haha well that proved me wrong. Hahaha silly plakats.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Luckily I've only had 1 boy whose bit himself up... My others aren't all too interested into their fins, their more interested into their female "friends."


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Anyone shared this male yet?


----------



## Tree

nope, not that I can recall. =) what a pretty boy.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

jarabas said:


> Here is a photo of Brian Dowden's betta.I couldn't get him to flair for me, but he's pretty active and eatting well.
> I've emailed Hongthong, and emailed and called Jesse. No responses, been more than a week.
> What would you do next?


I believe this is Brian:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashmp1432714875

You can email him by clicking on his name.


----------



## jarabas

I think you found him Russell!
I tried looking at closed auctions but I didn't get far as a buyer.

Thanks you so much.
I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

You're welcome. I went to Advanced Search and by Hongthong, Seller Only, Halfmoon Plakats and Closed Auctions. I knew he always spells "metallic" wrong. 

Hope you guys can get together because I'll bet the poor buyer has been having the same lack of luck trying to contact Jesse and the seller.


----------



## jarabas

Thanks Russell--I'll remmebr the search just in case.
Hopefully I can get this fish to Brian.

Now if I could just get Julie to respond to me- I have 2 fish sent to her and have emailed her 5 times with no answer. grrrrr.


----------



## InStitches

jarabas said:


> Thanks Russell--I'll remmebr the search just in case.
> Hopefully I can get this fish to Brian.
> 
> Now if I could just get Julie to respond to me- I have 2 fish sent to her and have emailed her 5 times with no answer. grrrrr.


she probably won't email you until she receives them :roll:


----------



## Nessabobessa

Okay guys, it's fate. I woke up this morning, took care of myself, logged in to see if the auction is still up, and no one else has made a bid. I think I'm going to put in my best offer, and if it happens it happens, and if not then it just wasn't meant to be. 



The other fish in the neighboring tank looks like Rhaegar! Its fate!


----------



## Nessabobessa

*Happy Dance!*

I got him!


----------



## AukWord

Aqua Aurora said:


> ...What sucks is I want to sell it but a part of me says "in 5-10 years filters will be made so horribly they won't work for [censor] (maybe a year or two at best) and you'll need this 'old thing' so you're not dishing out a couple hundred $ every year on replacement filters".. plus I don't think anyone would buy it considering just the cost of shipping its bulky and heavy...


Sadly, that day is already here. I've returned three new filters in a row. They are--according to the box--a "New and Improved" design :roll:

I dragged out a ten-ish year old filter, degunked it, and it is running beautifully.



kittenfish said:


> Yeah, this must be a reseller. Wouldn't be surprised to see those fish on ebay soon.


Yup, bingo.



IslandGirl7408 said:


> Seems to me you've gone beyond the call of duty. If not one gets back to you in the next week, I 'd say enjoy your new fish!


Reading the thread, I now see the buyer may have been located, good find, Russell!

I do agree with this though, that either way, Jarabas went above and beyond the call of duty. If the buyer does not get back with her, I think that can be a clear-conscience fish.

I do hope the buyer either gets his fish or a refund, but it's awfully good to know there are folks out in the fish community who are so helpful.



Nessabobessa said:


> I'm telling you, y'all are a bunch of enablers! *teasing*
> 
> It makes it worse that I have a cycled 10 gallon. All I have to do is install the TopFin divider with my next water change and...! Well I guess I need one more divider technically to house my heater and filter in the middle.


Congrats on your new fish, saw you got him :-D



Elleth said:


> Lol! I have a fin biting plakat. I thought I'd gotten away from it, but nope. He bites his anal fin, his caudal, even his ventrals. So plakats aren't guaranteed not to be biters. I do love how much more easily they can move than my halfmoon, though.


Yeah, I am not sure I buy that "long heavy fins makes them bite" theory.

I have a TON of long-fin boys who've never touched their fins, and only two who do.

I go back to hereditary predisposition, and health/environmental issues, on that.


Well, quick update--the seller finally refunded my money on my supposed-DOA male Armageddon, that Linda Olson never informed seller about, nor sent photo.

She never ever replied to his communications either, so the seller decided to refund me anyway. I will leave him positive feedback, and have edited the paypal dispute to reflect that.

I intend to escalate the paypal dispute against. Ms. Olson to a claim. She still has not replied.


----------



## svton25

Nessabobessa said:


> I got him!


Congrats ! He sure is a looker ! I was actually just showing him to a friend last night with a small koi pond as an example of a koi betta.


----------



## Tree

Nessabobessa said:


> I got him!


WHOOP!! the betta bug strikes again! Hahaha congratulations!


----------



## AukWord

Well, for those of you who have borne with me, on the transhipper issue thread hijack--here's the resolution:

I finally got an email from Linda, and asked for a phone conversation in reply.

We had a really good, productive talk. She owned her failure in her duties completely, apologized profusely, and shared what she plans to put in place in future, to help prevent such problems from happening again.

We are all human, and we all disappoint others at times.

I admire the integrity of owning your failures and mistakes, and a commitment to do better in future.


----------



## Tree

wow look at this bid war. lol 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1436145060


----------



## jarabas

InStitches said:


> she probably won't email you until she receives them :roll:


They were shipped last weekend--June 28. She should have gotten them already!


----------



## FishyFishy89

That mustard gas is far from amazing. Maybe for that breeder (they put up pet store quality bettas), but not thus far.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

Nessabobessa said:


> I got him!


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was hoping you'd get him! Make sure you post lots of pics so I can keep up with the little cutie.


----------



## Tree

omg omg omg! At first I thought I was to late for the seller to ship my fish, but today I got an email saying he shipped her out and will be getting to the transhipper tomorrow!!! GAAAAHHH **faints** ok I'm good. I wont be taking shots of her until maybe Tuesday. I don't wanna stress her out the first few days.



FishyFishy89 said:


> That mustard gas is far from amazing. Maybe for that breeder (they put up pet store quality bettas), but not thus far.


Oh and Agreed. the fins look wonky as well. =/

oh my! look at this beauty!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1436480683


----------



## Nessabobessa

Tree said:


>


Whoa! I love the eyes on that boy! They match his blue scale perfectly! 

Also, I'm glad that you'll be getting your fish so soon! Keep us updated!


----------



## Tree

did you see the video of him? He looks more stunning when moving *u* 

and thanks =) I hope she comes in the afternoon or at 2 at least cause I have to be home at 6 to pet sit. otherwise she might have to stay the night there until Monday


----------



## jzw

Tree, would you mind telling me which transhipper you used?


----------



## Tree

sure, its Koo Yang Betta world in Saint Paul Minnesota. I called him back and he said to come and pick her up tomorrow at around 6 to 8. Awesome transhipper and so nice. =D


----------



## jarabas

So I have a seller telling me he shipped my fish June 28 to Julie T and she hasn't responded to any of the 7 emails I've sent to her. I'll call her tomorrow--can't stand this.


----------



## Tree

D= oh no! T^T I heard some transhippers tend to take their sweet times. Yeah I would keep calling until you get an answer. I called Koo Yang three times and out of the three calls, I got a hold of him twice. 

I really hope you get a hold of her and get your baby home. =(


----------



## jzw

jarabas, she won't answer your email. If you want more information on how to contact her, PM me. I can send you her facebook and another phone number you can use. She probably won't answer your phone calls either. I made a whole thread about her here http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=574898

Like wise, the only transhipper I'd recommend is Koo Yang. I haven't gotten my fish from him yet, however, the process is just 1000000x easier than the rest of the transhippers I've used. He is prompt with his responses and 3x cheaper than the other ones.


----------



## jzw

On topic, I should be receiving this fish from Koo Yang this coming Wednesday or Thursday. He's a beauty.


----------



## Tree

Oooh what a beauty! 

wow.... you would think they would take better care of their customers, wouldn't they be responsible for the fishes death if they never contacted you?


----------



## jzw

Tree said:


> Oooh what a beauty!
> 
> wow.... you would think they would take better care of their customers, wouldn't they be responsible for the fishes death if they never contacted you?


I would think so. But I'm assuming since most of them are so burned out from the business they just lack the necessity to contact their customers. It is outrageous because essentially we are paying them as well. I rather not start a whole discussion here but you can see what I had to deal with on this thread, I describe my experience with two other transhippers. http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=574898


----------



## Tree

yeah, and Agreed back to aquabid topic! 
his boy looked like mine!


----------



## Strawberry12

Somebody talk me out of him...auction ends in 20 minutes...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/H136-Thai-I...884?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cfda1625c


----------



## jarabas

HEre is another amazing boy from King Betta Farm


----------



## IslandGirl7408

jarabas said:


> HEre is another amazing boy from King Betta Farm


It's a Canadian Flag Betta!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Tree said:


> yeah, and Agreed back to aquabid topic!
> his boy looked like mine!


I'm not ct fan but he's pretty!



Strawberry12 said:


> Somebody talk me out of him...auction ends in 20 minutes...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/H136-Thai-I...884?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cfda1625c


Well it's ovenow but that blown cuadul probably won't heal right actually looks like it's healed one and damaged again from the way it's curled (basing commen off my Magnus' fin damage) but I'm no expert.



jarabas said:


> HEre is another amazing boy from King Betta Farm


Very interesting but won't the red bleed over the white in time so you'd just have a red betta?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Aqua Aurora said:


> Well it's ovenow but that blown cuadul probably won't heal right actually looks like it's healed one and damaged again from the way it's curled (basing commen off my Magnus' fin damage) but I'm no expert.
> 
> 
> Very interesting but won't the red bleed over the white in time so you'd just have a red betta?


If you look, it's actually not damaged at all, it's just flowed toward the camera which created the optical illusion. 

The opposite could happen and the fish become totally white, that's the beauty of Marbles! White would technically be dominant over red I believe, don't quote me on that but it operates on the blue layer and is thus higher on the "layer chart" than red is.


----------



## AukWord

The "white" on that fish looks more like some sort of masking gene at work, to me.

Depending on how stable that expression is, the really cool "white" spot might or might not stay around.

(How helpful am I, huh?) ;-)


----------



## tuxthebetta

I really want this one. Opinions??? 










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1436315718


----------



## Aqua Aurora

*I HATE THE WAITING ugghh*

*AAAAA *waiting on betta its in transit form Thailand to Koo Yang now.. so worried about DOA or MIA x.x






lilnaugrim said:


> If you look, it's actually not damaged at all, it's just flowed toward the camera which created the optical illusion.
> 
> The opposite could happen and the fish become totally white, that's the beauty of Marbles! White would technically be dominant over red I believe, don't quote me on that but it operates on the blue layer and is thus higher on the "layer chart" than red is.


XP thanks for making me look like an idiot, no jk. Thanks for the corrections really, good to learn ^^
Wish my Alastor would turn white instead of turning red and... purple  Had the tiniest tough of red in fins when he came home, now it looks like he murdered someone (fins "covered in blood") and scales are turning a faint purple, a few scales near the anal fin have a touch of red.


----------



## Tree

HOORAY! by little betta girl is safely home and well. She is trying to get out of the bag seeing her new tank... sorry girl gotta let you warm up to the temp. 

My question is, should I place her in a container and slowly add water to it or let her stay in the bag for a few hours? I want her to be stress free. I had my cars heat on for the whole 55 minutes back home. I was hot but she was starting come out of shock and more lively.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Tree said:


> HOORAY! by little betta girl is safely home and well. She is trying to get out of the bag seeing her new tank... sorry girl gotta let you warm up to the temp.
> 
> My question is, should I place her in a container and slowly add water to it or let her stay in the bag for a few hours? I want her to be stress free. I had my cars heat on for the whole 55 minutes back home. I was hot but she was starting come out of shock and more lively.


Wait Koo already picked up the fish from Thialand?!? I thought they didn't get there until tomorrow!

Also show us a photo once she is settled in!!!


----------



## AukWord

I would not "leave her in the bag for a few hours."

That bag will be full of toxic ammonia water. Do the drip acclimation, watch her for signs of distress and adjust your plan accordingly, but get her settled in warm clean water as quickly as is reasonable.


----------



## AukWord

Aqua Aurora said:


> Wait Koo already picked up the fish from Thialand?!? I thought they didn't get there until tomorrow!
> 
> Also show us a photo once she is settled in!!!


I think the flights usually go on Sunday, the fish get here on Monday, and go through inspection/customs and then get shipped out on Tuesdays. (Or rather, _should_ be shipped out on Tuesdays, doesn't always happen.) I could be wrong, but that is my understanding.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

AukWord said:


> I think the flights usually go on Sunday, the fish get here on Monday, and go through inspection/customs and then get shipped out on Tuesdays. (Or rather, _should_ be shipped out on Tuesdays, doesn't always happen.) I could be wrong, but that is my understanding.


Nice so I'll probably be hovering tomorrow and Wed. by the front door (paid the extra for over night, did not like the idea of no Styrofoam for 2-3day priority.. even if temps are ok the foam keeps the box from getting crushed.) Guess I'll do some tank maintenance in that room and watch a lot of tv/movies ^^


----------



## Tree

AukWord said:


> I would not "leave her in the bag for a few hours."
> 
> That bag will be full of toxic ammonia water. Do the drip acclimation, watch her for signs of distress and adjust your plan accordingly, but get her settled in warm clean water as quickly as is reasonable.


I don't have a drip kit. is where a way to DIY one with the tubing with the air pump I have?



Aqua Aurora said:


> Wait Koo already picked up the fish from Thialand?!? I thought they didn't get there until tomorrow!
> 
> Also show us a photo once she is settled in!!!



what Akuword said. Koo told me they ship out the fish on Tuesday so I was able to get her Monday. only costed me 3 bucks Woop!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Tree said:


> I don't have a drip kit. is where a way to DIY one with the tubing with the air pump I have?
> 
> 
> 
> what Akuword said. Koo told me they ship out the fish on Tuesday so I was able to get her Monday. only costed me 3 bucks Woop!


You don't need an offical "drip kit" you can either knot airline tubing by hand to get a 2-5 drips per a second OR if you have a whisper air pump they come with these little "t" air pressure valves (little black thing in lower left corner of photo)








Those things are also for sale at lfs, the proper term for them eludes me at the moment though. I use tetra whisper air pumps so I have sevearl extra valvs. You just stuff that into the betta side of the drip air line, start a siphon and adjust the knob so drip is 2-5 per a second and let it go. Add Prime to the bettas water to bind ammonia. Keep room/tank dark to reduce stress. 
I let new fish drip at least 60 to up to 90 minutes (cup out water as it gets full or transfer fish to larger drip container). Then i bag and float fish for 30 minutes on the tank to make sure they are at temperature before releasing... but then I can be a bit over kill.. at least I can say with confidence no fish has died from shock of pH, hardness, tds, nitrogen, or temperature change going from bag to tank because i take the time to acclimate slowly (i also usually put a towel/cloth over the drip container to make it dark and less scary for them-i notice new otos seem to appreciate the darkness and color up from their ghost white-ness under the cloth).

I wish someone lived close I could drive to for transshipped fish.. but I refuse to go into philly and I think thats the only viable possibility near me.. anywhere else would cost more for gas than just shipping the fish.


----------



## ao

^+1 for the knots in airlines for a drip! they work wonderfully


----------



## Strawberry12

yeah that guy I posted about last night- I made myself go take a shower until the auction was over, because I need to be a grownup and spend my money on boring grownup things like credit card bills and college


----------



## Tree

PERFECT! thank you so much! started the drip now. she got her color back as well while I had her floating in her tank! =D she is adjusting so fast. how long should I let the drip go for again?


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Strawberry12 said:


> yeah that guy I posted about last night- I made myself go take a shower until the auction was over, because I need to be a grownup and spend my money on boring grownup things like credit card bills and college


Pffft thats boring, why do that wen you can go nuts with MTS (multi tank syndrome)!



Tree said:


> PERFECT! thank you so much! started the drip now. she got her color back as well while I had he floating in her tank! =D she is adjusting so fast. how long should I let the drip go for again?


For new fish, don't know how different the pH they came from is, I do 60 minute minimum.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

opps ignore this didn't mean to double post (wheres a "delete" button?)


----------



## Tree

Aqua Aurora said:


> Pffft thats boring, why do that wen you can go nuts with MTS (multi tank syndrome)!
> 
> 
> 
> For new fish, don't know how different the pH they came from is, I do 60 minute minimum.




okay thanks =) *waits*

than after I am finish I just use the net to scoop her up right? I heard that keeping the lights low also helps. and no worries there, the lights all shut off just now. =P


----------



## jarabas

Here's my poor and clutzy drip method. I cut some clear packing tape cut ready to tape the bag to the side of the aquarium--maybe 4 inches long. I cut the top off the fish bag and poke it down into the tank and tape it in place--at this point, it's hanging into the aquarium but the water in the tank and the bag doesn't mix.
With a pipette I drip 2 to 3 drops each methylene blue and Prime into the bag. Then I squirt 5 ml (one pipette) of tank water into the bag. 15 minutes later I drip 5 drops Seachem Stressguard and another 5 ml tank water into the bag. Every 15 minutes I squirt another 5 ml tank water into the bag for the next hour and a half or so. Then I suck out most of the water from the bag, pull off the tape and tip the fish into the tank. Never lost a fish using this method. 

UPDATE--Julie Tran finally got in touch with me and is shipping my fish overnight. 
She says they are alive and hopefully changed their water like I asked! Cross fingers they arrive alive! Have another 4 coming via Koo. No word from Brian Dowden who I emailed about his fish earlier.


----------



## Tree

jarabas said:


> Here's my poor and clutzy drip method. I cut some clear packing tape cut ready to tape the bag to the side of the aquarium--maybe 4 inches long. I cut the top off the fish bag and poke it down into the tank and tape it in place--at this point, it's hanging into the aquarium but the water in the tank and the bag doesn't mix.
> With a pipette I drip 2 to 3 drops each methylene blue and Prime into the bag. Then I squirt 5 ml (one pipette) of tank water into the bag. 15 minutes later I drip 5 drops Seachem Stressguard and another 5 ml tank water into the bag. Every 15 minutes I squirt another 5 ml tank water into the bag for the next hour and a half or so. Then I suck out most of the water from the bag, pull off the tape and tip the fish into the tank. Never lost a fish using this method.
> 
> UPDATE--Julie Tran finally got in touch with me and is shipping my fish overnight.
> She says they are alive and hopefully changed their water like I asked! Cross fingers they arrive alive! Have another 4 coming via Koo. No word from Brian Dowden who I emailed about his fish earlier.


Well that's another way to do it. =)

oh that is great news! *Crosses fingers*


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Tree said:


> okay thanks =) *waits*
> 
> than after I am finish I just use the net to scoop her up right? I heard that keeping the lights low also helps. and no worries there, the lights all shut off just now. =P


After dripping (since I drip in a container outside of the tank) I put the fish with their drip water in a bag and float it for 30 minutes to make sure they are at temp (my house can be cold so small container's temp may be lower than heated tank's temp). If you do a float and acclimate method like jarabas suggested then its just net and release. Don't dump the water the betta was shipped in into the tank (don't need the ammonia spike even if its bound with prime right now, it means increase nitrites then nitrates once converted if a cycled tank). Tank lights off at least a few hours if not over night. Try not to be to loud (booming music and bouncing off the walls) or have super bright room lights on for the first few hours, just let 'em settle in.


----------



## Tree

will do. =) everything is pretty silent in my bed room and dark from being dusk. First time ever getting a betta from Thailand so thank you all so much for helping me. I will let you all know her progress on another thread later on.


----------



## Nessabobessa

Tree I'm so happy you got your fish! Give us an update on pictures after she is done settling in!


----------



## Tree

thank you very much. =) and you "betcha". Hehe Minnesota language don't cha know.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Tree said:


> thank you very much. =) and you "betcha". Hehe Minnesota language don't cha know.


you BETTAcha ^.~


----------



## Tree

Hahaha Even betta! XD ok no more puns for me.... 

not a double fin fan, but look at the size of him!?


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Tree said:


> Hahaha Even betta! XD ok no more puns for me....
> 
> not a double fin fan, but look at the size of him!?


OOO love that steel color, but considering the state of my current dt, no more of those for me thank you kindly:

*YOUR FINS ARE NOT FOOD [CENSOR] IT!!*


----------



## Tree

as for me as well. My CT boy does not bit hos fins, but they are so thin they break so easily.


----------



## AukWord

Wow, I know there's pretty much zero chance this pattern will remain stable, but this is the closest thing to a "Blue Dragon" HM I've seen:



http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1436452292


----------



## LittleBettaFish

It's a shame that colour seems to be impossible to achieve in a non-marble form. It's so striking. I would love a plakat in that colour. All those fins make me nervous. I had terrible luck with fin biting and it was always my nicest males.


----------



## Tree

Yeah I agree on the long fins. If it were a betta at petco or smart, maybe I would buy it cause they are cheaper, but coming from Aquabid and with all the money buying them, I would pass on it.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Haha yes. I once purchased a white HM male from the main importer here in Australia and paid a decent sum of money for him. He arrived with his fins ripped to shreds, and they never grew back as nicely as before. 

It would be nice if someday there was a way to get a stable blue dragon but I think the genetics don't mean it's possible, or am I just making things up now?


----------



## AukWord

LittleBettaFish said:


> It's a shame that colour seems to be impossible to achieve in a non-marble form. It's so striking. I would love a plakat in that colour. All those fins make me nervous. I had terrible luck with fin biting and it was always my nicest males.


It is so striking, isn't it?

I've seen it in plakats, but not in a HM, prior to this. Always marbles, though, as you said.

I really have not yet seen a correlation between long heavy fins and tail biting.

The two I have who are biters aren't my most heavy-finned, even. And I seem to have gotten a handle on it for now (crosses all crossables) with having dewormed them and switched water conditioners.

I've also seen folks mentioning having plakats who are biters, so, who can know? :-?


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I don't necessarily think simply because a fish has long/heavy fins it will bite. However, I would personally never keep a HM or any long finned betta again, simply because if the biting does become habit, it looks awful. 

Plus I simply like the aesthetics of plakats better.


----------



## AukWord

LittleBettaFish said:


> I don't necessarily think simply because a fish has long/heavy fins it will bite. However, I would personally never keep a HM or any long finned betta again, simply because if the biting does become habit, it looks awful.
> 
> Plus I simply like the aesthetics of plakats better.


Ah, okay, that makes more sense--I misunderstood, because I've seen so many folks around ye olde interwebs who sort of parrot that "long fins makes them bite" stuff that I personally believe is a myth.

I like the aesthetics of plakats for what they are, yep. I like 'em a lot :lol:

I also like a well-balanced long fin fish, for their different aesthetics.

What I'm finding I do not care for are fish with overly exaggerated single characteristics--like extreme EE on a plakat, for one example.


----------



## Tree

I have a long delta boy that used to bite his fins but now he no longer does. My other boy CT, his fins are just so thin, they break all the time. So I know there are long finned bettas out there that don't bite their fins. But I am starting to like Plakats more and more because they have more energy than the longer finned, not to mention the way they look. =)


----------



## Elleth

AukWord said:


> What I'm finding I do not care for are fish with overly exaggerated single characteristics--like extreme EE on a plakat, for one example.


Lol! This is exactly what I hope to find on Thursday when I go betta shopping. I really want an EE, but I feel so bad for the EE HM, so much fin! Plus this betta is going in a tank that's fairly tall, so plakat or female is what I'm comfortable putting in it.


----------



## FinnDublynn

I have McKinley, who's fins are LONNNNG and he doesn't bite at all. Then there's Finn, who is biting, even now, after 80% of his fins are gone. He didn't bite at the beginning, but he started awhile ago and hasn't stopped. 

I think long fins make it EASIER for them to bite, but I don't think it MAKES them bite.


----------



## Greenapp1es

Elleth said:


> Lol! This is exactly what I hope to find on Thursday when I go betta shopping. I really want an EE, but I feel so bad for the EE HM, so much fin! Plus this betta is going in a tank that's fairly tall, so plakat or female is what I'm comfortable putting in it.


Actually - I've found that plakats and females really do better in the larger tanks and the long-finned males are better suited to smaller ones. With the shorter fins, plakats and females are MUCH more active in my experience, and will happily use as much space as you can give them. Most of my long-finned boys stick to one or two areas of their tank - and are definitely less active.


----------



## Elleth

Yes, exactly!  I've observed a bit of that, too, in my short time keeping bettas. This tank's a 7 gallon that's taller than wide, so when I bought it I knew I would be putting a plakat or female in it.


----------



## FishMemory

sorry wrong forum...


----------



## FishMemory

These would be the ones that I would get


----------



## AukWord

Holy screen-wonkifying pics...


----------



## Aqua Aurora

LittleBettaFish said:


> I don't necessarily think simply because a fish has long/heavy fins it will bite. However, I would personally never keep a HM or any long finned betta again, simply because if the biting does become habit, it looks awful.
> 
> Plus I simply like the aesthetics of plakats better.


Although I only own 1 pakat and 5 long fins (the long fins all impulse/pitty buys from lfs) I agree with the above statement, prefer the plakats now.. I think as they pass on I'll only get plakat replacements.. or maybe girls.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I think which tanks work and which don't as far as dimensions is more about personality than fin type. I have never noticed any of my HM and OHM Betta having problems in a taller-than-long * tank? My Plakat is in a 20 long and not nearly as active as Dexter, the OHM/non-biter, who was in there before him. Dexter went to the tall tank and his activity level didn't slow down. Tried Clooney the Plakat in the same tank and activity level also remained the same. But that's just my observation. 

And I'm the opposite: To me, Plakats do not look like Betta. I only have Clooney because the Neons nip the fins of any HM or OHM I've put with them. As Neons are Gary's favorite I'll always have them and, thus, a Plakat.


----------



## InStitches

I really like this Giant plakat boy... have been wanting a Giant for a long time, but I'm really picky and they tend to look a little odd or not actually be... Giant-Sized? The listing says he is Giant but has no actual measurement listed. :-?


----------



## BlueInkFish

I'm really picky when I go fish looking... Only ending up to not even get a fish but this guy is breath taking, kill me now. http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1436449203


----------



## Aqua Aurora

what the [censor] happened to this boys head? tumor or birth defect?
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1436596210











also the red eye? defect? exploded eye? Can it even see with that eye?
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1436472011


----------



## lilnaugrim

Likely a bacterial infection on the boy, similar to what causes pop-eye.

The red eye is actually normal. It's something with the layers of the eye, all the fish have it, but you only normally see it at certain angles more than others. Notice that most of her pictures are from the below-ish. She can see just fine.


----------



## Tree

Aqua Aurora said:


> what the [censor] happened to this boys head? tumor or birth defect?
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1436596210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also the red eye? defect? exploded eye? Can it even see with that eye?
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1436472011




I was just letting my friend now about that fish with the lump on his face! told her to watch out for bettas with any deformities on Aquabid. 

too bad too, he is a cute fish. and as for the girl, I SO WANT HER! $200 though T^T ouch.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Tree said:


> I was just letting my friend now about that fish with the lump on his face! told her to watch out for bettas with any deformities on Aquabid.
> 
> too bad too, he is a cute fish. and as for the girl, I SO WANT HER! $200 though T^T ouch.


I don't think anyone would pay $200 for that unless is excretes gold...


----------



## Tree

Hahaha agreed =P


----------



## jarabas

Amazing news--Julie T finally got in touch with me and shipped my fish which arrived alive this morning. They are relaxing in their barracks now, after acclimating and eating.
Whhhhew!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

jarabas said:


> Amazing news--Julie T finally got in touch with me and shipped my fish which arrived alive this morning. They are relaxing in their barracks now, after acclimating and eating.
> Whhhhew!


Fantastic!!!! Always good to hear.


----------



## AukWord

Good to know you got your fish safely, Jarabas.

The dude with the bumpy head, might just be a form flaw.

There's another completely blind fish up on AB now, but I refrained from posting the link/pic since I figure you guys are tired of me griping about that particular issue.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

I haven't heard from Koo Yang, tried calling, got voicemail. No email or paypal update. Theoretically fish will be here tomorrow but I want to hear/read she's alive and have a tacking # to stalk!


----------



## Tree

jarabas said:


> Amazing news--Julie T finally got in touch with me and shipped my fish which arrived alive this morning. They are relaxing in their barracks now, after acclimating and eating.
> Whhhhew!


now that AMAZING news! I am so happy that they are safe and sound and everything worked out for you. I wanna see them when they are settled in. =D



Aqua Aurora said:


> I haven't heard from Koo Yang, tried calling, got voicemail. No email or paypal update. Theoretically fish will be here tomorrow but I want to hear/read she's alive and have a tacking # to stalk!


I wished I would have asked to see how your fish were doing when I went to pick mine up Monday. Than again they are wrapped up and you cannot see or open them. lol =( If mine was in good health, I'm sure yours will be. ^^


----------



## AukWord

Aqua Aurora, I just got my tracking number from Mr. Koo.

It is pre-shipping status and hasn't updated yet, but I thought it might help allay your worries a bit to know he's clearly working on getting the shipments out.


----------



## Tree

GAH so close on being a perfect fin betta! I am right, right? It needs to be equal in length with the fins? 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1436324623


----------



## Hallyx

Pretty good "alignment" (as it's called). Short lead dorsal ray. Slightly long anal. Short ventrals (because of long anal). Caudal edges could be sharper. Fair topline. Bent peduncle. Good scalage.


----------



## Tree

Hallyx said:


> Pretty good "alignment" (as it's called). Short lead dorsal ray. Slightly long anal. Short ventrals (because of long anal). Caudal edges could be sharper. Fair topline. Bent peduncle. Good scalage.


Ah good to know. still learning. hehe though I don't really care on how perfect they are, but it's really nice to know what to look for.


----------



## DangerousAngel

LittleBettaFish said:


> I don't necessarily think simply because a fish has long/heavy fins it will bite. However, I would personally never keep a HM or any long finned betta again, simply because if the biting does become habit, it looks awful.
> 
> Plus I simply like the aesthetics of plakats better.


I have to agree, It really sucks though. I think I'll stick to Plakats in the future. Even my Doubletail has chewed his fins up. :-? Really sucks.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Tree said:


> I wished I would have asked to see how your fish were doing when I went to pick mine up Monday. Than again they are wrapped up and you cannot see or open them. lol =( If mine was in good health, I'm sure yours will be. ^^





AukWord said:


> Aqua Aurora, I just got my tracking number from Mr. Koo.
> 
> It is pre-shipping status and hasn't updated yet, but I thought it might help allay your worries a bit to know he's clearly working on getting the shipments out.


Thank you for the support.

Mine is shipping Fedex not USPS. I called after dinner, voicemail, he called right back though! Said fish is packed and ready to go, fedex had not picked up the packages yet but tracking would be updated after they picked 'em up, and that my fish should be here tomorrow morning.


----------



## Tree

Yay! I will cross my fingers for them to be in good health once they arrive. and you're welcome.


----------



## jarabas

Tree said:


> now that AMAZING news! I am so happy that they are safe and sound and everything worked out for you. I wanna see them when they are settled in. =D
> 
> Here are some pics.
> 
> I also have fish coming from Koo and got the click and ship notice.
> 
> Time to stop buying and start breeding. My black and yellow koi hmpk male x gold ee hmpk female go in the spawning tank tomorrow...


----------



## BlueInkFish

I really like that blue butterfly boy ;-)


----------



## Tree

Oh my!!! what beauts!!!


----------



## AukWord

Jarabas, same here.

I have at least one pair going in the spawning tank this weekend.

Blue/mustard bicolor DT male, and depending on who is most ready, either a green/mustard BSE bicolor HM female or a green/platinum/mustard marble HM female with him.

Considering doing another spawn with either HMPKs or CTs at the same time.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Oooooh.... Handsome!


----------



## FinnDublynn

YIKES!!! Her Caudal is pretty....










And Yikes again...


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Those are some ghastly looking fish.


----------



## FinnDublynn

I mean... I like the caudal on the first girl, and the second boy has some interesting color patterns... but WOW are those some wonky looking forms.. I know the DT's tend to be a little short bodied or wonky... But that... that is just wow


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Yeah call me superficial/shallow, but even if those fish were perfectly healthy in spite of their issues, there's no way I could have anything that deformed in one of my fish tanks.


----------



## FinnDublynn

I honestly agree. If the level of "deformity" were less severe.. then OK. I have a DT that is a little stubby but honestly? Barely. But those two.. (and most being sold by that breeder) wow, just wow. I don't know what they were trying to accomplish but the amount of inbreeding needed to get THAT bad... 

There is NO way those guys are healthy despite.


----------



## FinnDublynn

He has the grumpiest face ever!!

I would be interested to see if and how her color progresses...


----------



## Aqua Aurora

SHE'S HEEERRRREEEEE Currently drip acclimating, she's a spunky one! Was not pale at all when we opened the box.


----------



## AukWord

LittleBettaFish said:


> Yeah call me superficial/shallow, but even if those fish were perfectly healthy in spite of their issues, there's no way I could have anything that deformed in one of my fish tanks.


Yeah, I think the breeder dropped the ball on their responsibility to cull those particular fish.


----------



## ao

Aqua Aurora said:


> SHE'S HEEERRRREEEEE Currently drip acclimating, she's a spunky one! Was not pale at all when we opened the box.



Yay! *throws confetti*


----------



## AukWord

Aqua Aurora said:


> SHE'S HEEERRRREEEEE Currently drip acclimating, she's a spunky one! Was not pale at all when we opened the box.


Wow, most of the time I love living in the country, but rural delivery sucks. I won't see mine 'til tomorrow morning and that will be with me waiting at the PO door for them to open.

But hey, so glad you have her safely!


----------



## jarabas

Aqua Aurora said:


> SHE'S HEEERRRREEEEE Currently drip acclimating, she's a spunky one! Was not pale at all when we opened the box.


Horray!!:-D


----------



## Tree

CONGRATS Aqua Aurora! seems like everyone had a happy ending. 

and those deformed bettas.... Why would they even sell them?!


----------



## jarabas

started my first spawn log!!
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=6307938#post6307938

crossed fingers--feel just as nervous as waiting for a delivery from Thailand.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

ao said:


> Yay! *throws confetti*


^^



AukWord said:


> Wow, most of the time I love living in the country, but rural delivery sucks. I won't see mine 'til tomorrow morning and that will be with me waiting at the PO door for them to open.
> 
> But hey, so glad you have her safely!


I did over night so cost a lot more to get her here today. At least you can pick yours up so it doesn't sit on a truck for hours getting overheated (possibly) 



jarabas said:


> Horray!!:-D


^^



Tree said:


> CONGRATS Aqua Aurora! seems like everyone had a happy ending.
> 
> and those deformed bettas.... Why would they even sell them?!


Thank you!!

As for the deformed bettas.. someone on here bought a super short bodies dt a while back *ahem* and I believe they told the seller they only bought to try to give it a good home but such fish should not be sold.. And que seller putting up 1 or was it 2 more deformed super short bodied fish... (please correct me if I recalled any of that inaccurately)
If something sells be it for breeding, morbid curiosity, pity/rescue they don't care, $ is $, if they can make a few extra $ they'll throw _anything _up for sale including the blind and deformed... I'm surprised I've not seen "Siamese twins" betta yet... but then they'd probably kill eachother or dominant kill the weaker while still fry.


----------



## Pippin

This one's pretty. Can't get her, but she is really pretty. 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1436489316


----------



## BlueInkFish

Aqua Aurora said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> I did over night so cost a lot more to get her here today. At least you can pick yours up so it doesn't sit on a truck for hours getting overheated (possibly)
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> As for the deformed bettas.. someone on here bought a super short bodies dt a while back *ahem* and I believe they told the seller they only bought to try to give it a good home but such fish should not be sold.. And que seller putting up 1 or was it 2 more deformed super short bodied fish... (please correct me if I recalled any of that inaccurately)
> If something sells be it for breeding, morbid curiosity, pity/rescue they don't care, $ is $, if they can make a few extra $ they'll throw _anything _up for sale including the blind and deformed... I'm surprised I've not seen "Siamese twins" betta yet... but then they'd probably kill eachother or dominant kill the weaker while still fry.


Our dear Lilnaugrim was that generous person!

Congratulations, we'll be waiting for pictures when she's all settled in!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

litelboyblu said:


> Our dear Lilnaugrim was that generous person!
> 
> Congratulations, we'll be waiting for pictures when she's all settled in!


I was leaving her name out to let her have anonymity if she wanted. Sadly 'lil Quasi passed on recently.


----------



## Innerbeauty

Aqua Aurora said:


> *points at your avatar* not that pink, or boy?


LOL, yes she is pink, but not that pink.  She has red spots and they keep getting bigger


----------



## Elleth

Pippin said:


> This one's pretty. Can't get her, but she is really pretty.
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1436489316


Oh gosh I want that fish! I wonder if the hubby would be OK with me getting her instead of one from Petco. *thinks and goes to look at the price*


----------



## FinnDublynn

Aqua Aurora said:


> I was leaving her name out to let her have anonymity if she wanted. Sadly 'lil Quasi passed on recently.


I know it is possible for a Betta to be perfectly healthy, even when deformed. Quasi lived a short life, but a GOOD one thanks to the care Lil gave.

I haven't been around the betta world too long, but that boy and girl I posted are personally the WORST cases I've ever seen, and quite frankly, I am surprised they lasted this long, and I would be surprised if they survived shipping. They MIGHT be perfectly healthy despite, but man.. not culling those two (and a few others by the breeder) the moment they showed signs of being that poorly developed... that's cruel and irresponsible in my eyes. 

I just have a feeling that even if they're in the greatest health they could possibly be, all things considered, I'd expect them to pass within the next very few months... My heart breaks for those poor fish... I Reeeeeeally hope they're not suffering daily due to internal issues.


----------



## Pippin

Elleth said:


> Oh gosh I want that fish! I wonder if the hubby would be OK with me getting her instead of one from Petco. *thinks and goes to look at the price*


Well, I've never seen one at Petco who looked like this.


----------



## InStitches

Seller says 2.7" body size, is that worth Giant betta price? Assuming he will continue to grow on good food.



InStitches said:


> I really like this Giant plakat boy... have been wanting a Giant for a long time, but I'm really picky and they tend to look a little odd or not actually be... Giant-Sized? The listing says he is Giant but has no actual measurement listed. :-?


----------



## BlueInkFish

Aqua Aurora said:


> I was leaving her name out to let her have anonymity if she wanted. Sadly 'lil Quasi passed on recently.


I think Lil should get a shout out, the generosity she provides to this forum is one worth staying on. She's a beautiful young lady whose got the talent for fish!


----------



## vaetki

I got my betta off Aquabid! I had no intention of spending close to $90 (didn't calculate in the overnight shipping...) but he was worth every penny!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Aww you guys! You're making me blush! 

Quasi did pass on but it was my fault. I've been having an issue with my water and being the ignorant self I am, put him into some un-aged water, he died just like a couple other fish. I project that he would have easily lived to be 2 if not older. He was a very happy and healthy little fish. He had some dietary issues; I couldn't feed him a lot daily because he'd bloat like a balloon and float at the top, as long as he only received about 3-5 pellets a day, he was happier than a Betta in a rice paddie  But unfortunately, I did a stupid thing and he paid for it.

I did contact the seller, he ended up posting like seven more of those fish >.> I'm honestly just surprised at how constistant his spawn was, normally you get a few deformed fish but he had the entire deal! Crazy and weird and very unethical to be breeding the fish that he was. 

Oh and @InStitches, he may grow a little more but I doubt he'll do much more growing. At this point, he's done most of his body growing and will normally continue growth on fins. Anything over 2 inches is Giant status though


----------



## Hawker

Vaetki, just WOW! 
Being fairly new to Bettas, how does one breed this fish to hopefully retain this form and coloration? To what would you or would you not breed it to?


----------



## BlueInkFish

lilnaugrim said:


> Aww you guys! You're making me blush!
> 
> Quasi did pass on but it was my fault. I've been having an issue with my water and being the ignorant self I am, put him into some un-aged water, he died just like a couple other fish. I project that he would have easily lived to be 2 if not older. He was a very happy and healthy little fish. He had some dietary issues; I couldn't feed him a lot daily because he'd bloat like a balloon and float at the top, as long as he only received about 3-5 pellets a day, he was happier than a Betta in a rice paddie  But unfortunately, I did a stupid thing and he paid for it.
> 
> I did contact the seller, he ended up posting like seven more of those fish >.> I'm honestly just surprised at how constistant his spawn was, normally you get a few deformed fish but he had the entire deal! Crazy and weird and very unethical to be breeding the fish that he was.
> 
> Oh and @InStitches, he may grow a little more but I doubt he'll do much more growing. At this point, he's done most of his body growing and will normally continue growth on fins. Anything over 2 inches is Giant status though


I'm very sorry about Quasi.  But we surely learn from our mistakes.


----------



## vaetki

Hawker said:


> Vaetki, just WOW!
> Being fairly new to Bettas, how does one breed this fish to hopefully retain this form and coloration? To what would you or would you not breed it to?


The picture I saw of him must have been when he was younger because I've had him for almost a month now and he looks so different! He has a ton of blue scales now and his fins are much longer. :3


----------



## FinnDublynn

That. Is. A. Gorgeous. Fish. O.M.G.... I want him. LOL


----------



## Nessabobessa

The video on this guy makes me melt. Quite the bidding war going on!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1436743771


----------



## FinnDublynn

ooooohhhhh.......... But is he worth the price...??? *wishes she had the money to get this boy*


----------



## IslandGirl7408

Wow! That's a gorgeous fish! What colour would you call that , nessabobessa?


----------



## FinnDublynn

Something about this boy speaks to me as well.. Hmmm...


----------



## Nessabobessa

IslandGirl7408 said:


> Wow! That's a gorgeous fish! What colour would you call that , nessabobessa?


I'm no expert by any means, but it looks like gasoline the way his scales shimmer. I see blues, reds, gold, green... definitely a dragonscale though.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

FinnDublynn said:


> ooooohhhhh.......... But is he worth the price...??? *wishes she had the money to get this boy*


I'd say the need to knock a "0" off or make it $15/20, thats nothing special and he looks to have either a minor defect or bit of damage on the anal and ventral fins. But thats just my opinion.


----------



## Innerbeauty

@FinnDublynn, on ebay aquaworld68 has these boys, I am not sure how much the one on aquabid costs, but this might be cheaper? Go here to get to one of the auctions.


----------



## DangerousAngel

If you heard that, that was me crying over that boy. URGH!


----------



## FinnDublynn

Aqua Aurora said:


> I'd say the need to knock a "0" off or make it $15/20, thats nothing special and he looks to have either a minor defect or bit of damage on the anal and ventral fins. But thats just my opinion.



Did notice the damage/defects... tho he is still worth more than $15/20 simply because he is a giant. Not MUCH more, but a little. I think he's stunning tho and I like that he's over 3 inches long... would I pay that much for him? If I had the money right now, that was free money and I could do all I wanted with it, Yeah. I'd pay it. I like him and that's worth it, plus I'm going to be paying $70+ to ship him to me anyways.... what's a few more dollars??? LOL. 

His name would be Andre.... lol

BUT.. I def could find nicer giants, similar size and coloring, for much cheaper, but there is DEF something about this boy that speaks to me.. Can't tell exactly what it is. Maybe the tiger strips on his Dorsal. He's not a $100 fish, in general, but if I had the money, I'd be willing to pay it, and that makes him "worth" it to me.... I'd probably e-mail them and offer $60 tho, LOL!!!


----------



## FinnDublynn

Innerbeauty said:


> @FinnDublynn, on ebay aquaworld68 has these boys, I am not sure how much the one on aquabid costs, but this might be cheaper? Go here to get to one of the auctions.


Ooooh... they're all gorgeous too. I think the other boy speaks to me more, dunno why. Something about the patterns or scaling, tho the one you linked to is quite striking. I wonder if he's as giant as the other boy... Hmmmmm.....

I've actually had my eye on several of aquaworld68's fish, THIS GUY in particular, tho he's already fin biting it looks like, and I don't know if I have the heart to watch another fish eat themselves like Finn does lol
(Picture stretches screen)
And THIS GUY too.. BOTH OF WHOM are, technically, Armageddons because they both have at least one tiny dot of yellow on them... not enough to make most people care. And I don't like them because of the spot of yellow, its just a bonus lol (the second guy I've been watching for weeks, tho I don't like him as much at the first)
And THIS GUY is the third one I've been keeping my eye on. Aquaworld has some very pretty boys.


----------



## Innerbeauty

It def matters if the fish just keeps lingering in your brain... if you don't at least try for him you'll always have that nagging at you.

Those are very pretty guys!!! I doubt they are giant or he would have said... I just purchased a male from him (and some ladies) and he's gorgeous. Aquaworld68 always double baggs them and adds cattapa leaf. 

This is my guy, I have been taking pics of him and can see why this pic is so dark, it is hard to photograph him because he "glitters" with the flash and the coloring on the camera comes out all wrong. When I find my camera card converter, I will be posting the ones I have of "Emmett" in his new home.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

FinnDublynn said:


> Ooooh... they're all gorgeous too. I think the other boy speaks to me more, dunno why. Something about the patterns or scaling, tho the one you linked to is quite striking. I wonder if he's as giant as the other boy... Hmmmmm.....
> 
> I've actually had my eye on several of aquaworld68's fish, THIS GUY in particular, tho he's already fin biting it looks like, and I don't know if I have the heart to watch another fish eat themselves like Finn does lol
> (Picture stretches screen)
> And THIS GUY too.. BOTH OF WHOM are, technically, Armageddons because they both have at least one tiny dot of yellow on them... not enough to make most people care. And I don't like them because of the spot of yellow, its just a bonus lol (the second guy I've been watching for weeks, tho I don't like him as much at the first)
> And THIS GUY is the third one I've been keeping my eye on. Aquaworld has some very pretty boys.


Oh did not notice he was giant ^^''


----------



## BettaBoy11

Subscribing to torture myself.


----------



## Tree

No worries BettaBoy, I did it too. XD


----------



## Greenapp1es

BettaBoy11 said:


> Subscribing to torture myself.


I think it's a pretty common reason for subscribing. Look at the tags on the thread. :lol:


----------



## totalnoob

I am also subscribing to torture myself (and also because I was injured last weekend and spent this week on the couch..I literally looked at every page of this thread one of the days anyway).

I also was wondering if any of you guys might know a good number for Julie Tran (the transhipper)? I wanted to contact her because I just won my very first Aquabid fish (dear lord help me, my husband is gonna die!), and I found like 4 different numbers for her. ; I hate calling people on the phone as it is, let alone possibly calling the random wrong stranger trying to find another stranger...^^;;;;

All these fish are gorgeous, btw.


----------



## Tree

GAH! I am looking for a betta like this. =D one of these days I will get one. <3 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1436891113


----------



## FinnDublynn

Aquaworld won't ship to Alaska.... Noooooo. :-(


----------



## InStitches

Wow!!! TMT has the prettiest fish.



Tree said:


> GAH! I am looking for a betta like this. =D one of these days I will get one. <3
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1436891113


----------



## Elleth

Tree said:


> GAH! I am looking for a betta like this. =D one of these days I will get one. <3
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1436891113


Pretty! Reminds me of my newest boy. He's a white and light blue marble crowntail with the blue only on his fins, so he looks pretty similar, I think.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I'm loving on the boy in the back..*whistles*
But the CT is GORGEOUS!


----------



## FinnDublynn

TMT and BanleangBettas are my two favorite breeders. ALWAYS beautiful boy and girls. Check these two out!!!

HIM









and HER


----------



## FinnDublynn

WOW what a bidding war and WHAT a betta!! Watch the video, my goodness.










Can't tell if he's got limited vision in that one eye or not... looks like it could be glazed over a bit.


----------



## Nessabobessa

FinnDublynn said:


> WOW what a bidding war and WHAT a betta!! Watch the video, my goodness.
> 
> Can't tell if he's got limited vision in that one eye or not... looks like it could be glazed over a bit.


Yeah, I've been looking at him for a while. I just love the shimmer when he moves! Beautiful form, definitely worth $50. Higher than that? Not so sure.


----------



## BettaBoy11

What? Gold and black betta? How is that possible!
Want want want want want want!!!


----------



## lilnaugrim

It's actually just a form of Copper, it will look slightly different in different lighting situations, it just happens to look more gold in his pics here 

And no vision impairments on him.


----------



## FinnDublynn

I wasn't sure... He has some iridescent over the eye, I just couldn't tell if it was opaque or not. But, I also posted that while on my phone with a small cracked screen lol

When you watch the video, you can see him going from silver to gold, but either way, he's stunning. I actually think the silver is prettier


----------



## FinnDublynn

Aqua Aurora said:


> Oh did not notice he was giant ^^''



lol.. just saw this. Yeah.. I never would have known he was a giant if it weren't in the Title of the posting.. it's REALLY hard in pictures sometimes to judge size when they have NOTHING for comparison... I zoomed the picture out just a little until I was measuring 3.2inches on the screen and I went WOW that's a GIANT giant...

So, not ENTIRELY accurate, because he's definitely angled towards the screen in the original picture, and without a straight on picture of his side, you can't really judge how much "shorter" he is, so he's going to be a little smaller than that... but that's a better idea of scale to how big he really is. I shrunk the picture down til he was 3inches there... for a vague reference... but yeah. He's huge. I almost wanna get him lol

View attachment 588490



OK... here I took shrunk him down and pulled the tape measure towards me until the angle looked similar to the angle of the fish and it was at 3.2 inches... it makes a small difference, but that is still one huge fish.
View attachment 588498


----------



## Innerbeauty

whoa.... that is awesome! You should get him and take many pictures....


----------



## FinnDublynn

Innerbeauty said:


> whoa.... that is awesome! You should get him and take many pictures....



lol.. his auction is over, no bids, but he hasn't been put back up for bid yet... his starting bid was $100 with a BIN for $150... 

And he'll cost nearly $70+ dollars to ship to Alaska... 

*IF* I had the money, I totally would. He's a gorgeous fish. But, alas, I am broked.


----------



## Innerbeauty

I'm sorry. Maybe he would have been a grumpy betta that hid from you all the time....:lol: Maybe you'll have a shot at something you like even better.


----------



## IslandGirl7408

Maybe you are meant to be the one who rescues the fish from local pet stores...the ones who wouldn't make it without you! The gorgeous fish on Aquabid will be bought and well cared for. You can care for the less fortunate bettas, with less than perfect form and colours...that's what I'm trying to tell my kids!


----------



## FinnDublynn

IslandGirl7408 said:


> Maybe you are meant to be the one who rescues the fish from local pet stores...the ones who wouldn't make it without you! The gorgeous fish on Aquabid will be bought and well cared for. You can care for the less fortunate bettas, with less than perfect form and colours...that's what I'm trying to tell my kids!



I have rescued *5* boys fro pet stores already!!! I just want one hand picked from a million options boy... Which I will, probably in October when I go to California on vacation. I'll order one from AquaBid or E-bay and have it shipped to Mommy in california and then bring the fishie back with me to Alaska lol

(Please don't take that as I love my boys any less just because I had a limited selection to chose from or anything like that. My boys are amazing and I love them ALL. And they're all perfect. Don't need a million to chose from, you only need one, the right one. And they've all been the right ones! I just don't have a great selection in Alaska and I'd love a more "fancy" boy too...especially when it comes to Giants... My local petco gets maybe ONE "King" at a time, and even the one in Anchorage that has 100 bettas at any and every given time dying on shelves, will only have 1 or 2 giants and I really want a giant, or just a Plakat... they have none.)


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

FinnDublynn said:


> lol.. his auction is over, no bids, but he hasn't been put back up for bid yet... his starting bid was $100 with a BIN for $150...
> 
> And he'll cost nearly $70+ dollars to ship to Alaska...
> 
> *IF* I had the money, I totally would. He's a gorgeous fish. But, alas, I am broked.


Maybe we should help you get him lol. Start a fish gofundme fund! :lol: I don't think anyone would donate sadly  Selfish money hogs!!


----------



## FinnDublynn

SiameseFightingArt said:


> Maybe we should help you get him lol. Start a fish gofundme fund! :lol: I don't think anyone would donate sadly  Selfish money hogs!!



Lol!!! A sweet idea, yes. But I'm a firm believer that if you can't afford something, you shouldn't get it until you can... and I'm not a fan of handouts to be able to afford something....


unless it's my mommy or daddy or my awesome BF... they can spoil me all they want LOL


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

FinnDublynn said:


> Lol!!! A sweet idea, yes. But I'm a firm believer that if you can't afford something, you shouldn't get it until you can... and I'm not a fan of handouts to be able to afford something....
> 
> 
> unless it's my mommy or daddy or my awesome BF... they can spoil me all they want LOL


If only fish weren't so expensive!!!


----------



## Greenapp1es

SiameseFightingArt said:


> Maybe we should help you get him lol. Start a fish gofundme fund! :lol: I don't think anyone would donate sadly  Selfish money hogs!!


Or else all our money is tied up trying to get our own fish\tanks\plants settled...


----------



## FinnDublynn

SiameseFightingArt said:


> If only fish weren't so expensive!!!


OMG yes... I started the hobby in February.

In these few few months... I've spent oh... a LEAST $2000 on them?? lol. And it would have been WAAAAY more except a had a MASSIVE haul on Craigslist for only $120.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

FinnDublynn said:


> OMG yes... I started the hobby in February.
> 
> In these few few months... I've spent oh... a LEAST $2000 on them?? lol. And it would have been WAAAAY more except a had a MASSIVE haul on Craigslist for only $120.


lol IKR?! I spent so much money on fish that I could have gotten myself an apartment for half a year!


----------



## Elleth

Eheheheh. *Guilty shifty eyes*


----------



## FinnDublynn

Back on Topic... I love this girl.. Aquaworld again, and they said they won't ship to me...but shes super cute.

Page Stretching picture, uhg! lol

THIS GUY is amazing too... nearly over, tho









This guy looks like he just murdered someone... from the frantic look on his face to the "blood splatter" on his cheek and the crazed look in his eye......












Oh, He's pretty!!!


----------



## FinnDublynn

Uhm..... This poor guy looks like he's already completely blind....


----------



## Innerbeauty

FinnDublynn said:


> Lol!!! A sweet idea, yes. But I'm a firm believer that if you can't afford something, you shouldn't get it until you can... and I'm not a fan of handouts to be able to afford something....


 SO right. That's something that is wrong with this country. Nobody wants to work for anything anymore and expects tons of grants and handouts. :-? It really irks me. I have someone I love in my life that is always after us to "sign up for this" or get "help with groceries" just because we have native american blood. We don't need it! I am not draining the country's system for us, we eat fine, we pay the rent, we pay the bills, we buy our kids lots of books and nice clothes. (and everything else they need... like large toy tractors & water slides lol) And no, my country doesn't owe it to me personally because of what they did to my ancestors. That's over, and I haven't suffered. Let it go to someone who IS suffering for it, they are out there.

Not trying to hijak, sorry- just something I'm passionate about. :lol:

Finn, I almost bought one of his "mustard gas?" girls.... But I went for a strange looking girl instead b/c he said in one of the listings that she was green and mustard, so it must just be the camera flash that is blue. :-(

I like this beauty:

Also attaching a beautiful crowntail beauty!


----------



## FinnDublynn

Yeah.. my parents taught me to work for the things I want and I'll appreciate them more... the result? It took me 9 years of lusting, But I finally bought my Nissan Murano a year ago. And it's perfect!!

While you have chicks on the "My Super Sweet 16" on MTV getting PISSSSED THE EFF OFF because Mommy and Daddy got the Yellow Lamborghini, not the Black one. (And non-uber rich 1% of the 1% kids whines and cried when they got the wrong colored iPhone last Christmas, or was it the one before? Either way. They got a freaking expensive phone, while some kids got random items from Toy's-For-Tot's, and they complain about color.) 

And I'm just over here pissy because I want a $100 fish  lol

And that CT girl is GORGEOUS...


----------



## Corin

please can someone tell me how to attach the pictures. have tried but no picture to see:-(


----------



## AukWord

Corin said:


> please can someone tell me how to attach the pictures. have tried but no picture to see:-(


Do you have a photobucket or flikr account, or similar?

If so, just copy/paste the IMG tags right into your post, and the photo will show up here.

If not, just go sign up--it's free, and then upload your pics from your computer to the photo hosting site, then do the copy/paste thing.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

FWIW, I asked and this seller will ship to Alaska during warm months. He has three HM Giants. 
http://www.ebay.com/sch/ka_yan3/m.html?item=121701378098&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562

Bought my new HMEE, Harry, from him. Harry came from Smilebetta on AquaBid.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edrb35owwfY


----------



## totalnoob

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> FWIW, I asked and this seller will ship to Alaska during warm months. He has three HM Giants.
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/ka_yan3/m.html?item=121701378098&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562
> 
> Bought my new HMEE, Harry, from him. Harry came from Smilebetta on AquaBid.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edrb35owwfY


Omggggg, hubba hubba!!! *drool* He's GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Innerbeauty

FinnDublynn said:


> Yeah.. my parents taught me to work for the things I want and I'll appreciate them more... the result? It took me 9 years of lusting, But I finally bought my Nissan Murano a year ago. And it's perfect!!
> 
> While you have chicks on the "My Super Sweet 16" on MTV getting PISSSSED THE EFF OFF because Mommy and Daddy got the Yellow Lamborghini, not the Black one. (And non-uber rich 1% of the 1% kids whines and cried when they got the wrong colored iPhone last Christmas, or was it the one before? Either way. They got a freaking expensive phone, while some kids got random items from Toy's-For-Tot's, and they complain about color.)


You are totally right!!  Your parents taught you well... it does make you appreciate it more.

Speaking of beautiful fish, Dublynn, who did the betta art in your signature?!


----------



## Innerbeauty

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> FWIW, I asked and this seller will ship to Alaska during warm months. He has three HM Giants.
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/ka_yan3/m.html?item=121701378098&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562
> 
> Bought my new HMEE, Harry, from him. Harry came from Smilebetta on AquaBid.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edrb35owwfY


What a BEAUTY!!!!!


----------



## FinnDublynn

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> FWIW, I asked and this seller will ship to Alaska during warm months. He has three HM Giants.
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/ka_yan3/m.html?item=121701378098&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562
> 
> Bought my new HMEE, Harry, from him. Harry came from Smilebetta on AquaBid.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edrb35owwfY


OOOOOhhh.. those giants are amazing!! AND YAY ALASKA SHIPPING!!!



Innerbeauty said:


> You are totally right!!  Your parents taught you well... it does make you appreciate it more.
> 
> Speaking of beautiful fish, Dublynn, who did the betta art in your signature?!


Shiverdam did them!! There is a thread he has, HERE, and when slots open up, get in FAST because they fill up within moments of the "Slots are open!" post lol

Shiverdam hasn't posted anything since mine were done, but I'm sure life has been busy busy busy. They're worth the wait, tho!!!


----------



## Hallyx

Go Advanced > Manage Attachments > Browse > Upload

Much easier, and you don't have to go off-site.


----------



## Innerbeauty

FinnDublynn said:


> Shiverdam did them!! There is a thread he has, HERE, and when slots open up, get in FAST because they fill up within moments of the "Slots are open!" post lol
> 
> Shiverdam hasn't posted anything since mine were done, but I'm sure life has been busy busy busy. They're worth the wait, tho!!!



Crud. I have once a week access to the internet most of the time, I doubt I'll ever get one.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Innerbeauty said:


> Crud. I have once a week access to the internet most of the time, I doubt I'll ever get one.



When they come back and there's a open slot, if I remember, I'll get my vote in for you


----------



## Innerbeauty

Oh my gosh, that is so very sweet of you! Do I need to send you a pic of Emmet or do I just wait & see if you get the extra slot? 
I owe you!!!


----------



## FinnDublynn

PM me the picture you'd want used and if I remember at the time, since it may be a while before new slots open, I'll slip him in.


----------



## Tree

what's up with this bid? is it en error? 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1437317528


----------



## BlueInkFish

Tree said:


> what's up with this bid? is it en error?
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1437317528


I'm not sure but that boy is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Tree

Haha and only a dollar for that person that bid on him. That is if the bidder wins.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Wowza!!!


----------



## BettaBoy11

If that is not an error you have to buy him!!!! A gorgeous fish for $3.00?


----------



## AukWord

BettaBoy11 said:


> If that is not an error you have to buy him!!!! A gorgeous fish for $3.00?


Well, except that 3 bucks probably doesn't meet any reserve the seller set (if they did do that), and then you add in the overseas shipping and then the domestic shipping and it's still at least a forty dollar fish.

But hey, I kinda like your math because it's enabling...not that I or anyone else here really needs enabling. :lol:


----------



## Aqua Aurora

AukWord said:


> Well, except that 3 bucks probably doesn't meet any reserve the seller set (if they did do that), and then you add in the overseas shipping and then the domestic shipping and it's still at least a forty dollar fish.
> 
> But hey, I kinda like your math because it's enabling...not that I or anyone else here really needs enabling. :lol:


top of the bid page " Currently $2.00 - No reserve"
but like you said its +$5 to seller to ship to US, +$?? for transshipped and final shipping to you price varies depending on which method you choose, can be as little as $18 to nearly $70


----------



## AukWord

Aqua Aurora said:


> top of the bid page " Currently $2.00 - No reserve"
> but like you said its +$5 to seller to ship to US, +$?? for transshipped and final shipping to you price varies depending on which method you choose, can be as little as $18 to nearly $70


Yeah, I didn't even look at the page, that's why I said "if" they set a reserve. And, after hearing FinnDublynn talk about shipping to Alaska, I feel pretty lucky for what I pay per fish. Still not cheap, though.


----------



## Tree

BettaBoy11 said:


> If that is not an error you have to buy him!!!! A gorgeous fish for $3.00?


Hahaha! I would but I have no room. I will let that one bidder keep that fish. =) I'm sure they need him more.


----------



## FinnDublynn

AukWord said:


> Yeah, I didn't even look at the page, that's why I said "if" they set a reserve. And, after hearing FinnDublynn talk about shipping to Alaska, I feel pretty lucky for what I pay per fish. Still not cheap, though.



heehee... us Alaskans are used to it. For my mom to mail me standard 2 Day "express" shipping which would actually take 3 days sometimes, according to the USPS website, it would be $45, and they can't guarantee the 2 days. But that would be if I had the fish shipped to my Mom, then shipped to me, so I would still be paying shipping twice if the breeder didn't ship to Alaska.

But... It's kinda OK now. Because my last complete set up just got taken by this guy, from my LPS, no shipping required! He'll have his own thread with more pictures once he's set up.. Poor guys cup was around a 3.0 for ammonia.. it was darker than the 2.0 but not quite the 4.0...


----------



## AukWord

FinnDublynn said:


> heehee... us Alaskans are used to it. For my mom to mail me standard 2 Day "express" shipping which would actually take 3 days sometimes, according to the USPS website, it would be $45, and they can't guarantee the 2 days. But that would be if I had the fish shipped to my Mom, then shipped to me, so I would still be paying shipping twice if the breeder didn't ship to Alaska.
> 
> But... It's kinda OK now. Because my last complete set up just got taken by this guy, from my LPS, no shipping required! He'll have his own thread with more pictures once he's set up.. Poor guys cup was around a 3.0 for ammonia.. it was darker than the 2.0 but not quite the 4.0...



Poor little fella is cute, but looks terribly thin.

I just last evening got called everything but nice and smart, for suggesting that someone not tell folks to only feed their Bettas once per week 

"Bettas just don't need a lot of food!" insisted she. :roll:


----------



## FinnDublynn

AukWord said:


> Poor little fella is cute, but looks terribly thin.
> 
> I just last evening got called everything but nice and smart, for suggesting that someone not tell folks to only feed their Bettas once per week
> 
> "Bettas just don't need a lot of food!" insisted she. :roll:



he is a little thin, and they keep their boys in the tiniest cups imaginable. (Which, despite the 3.0 ammonia level, the cup is so small that doesn't take but a day or two really to build up. The cup might be tiny but the store takes decent care of their aquatic animals... it used to be even better, but it is what it is)

So he's thin and stunted, but just like McKinley and Lazarus, he'll start to shoot up in size soon and I plan on feasting him tomorrow on garlic soaked pellets.


----------



## blueridge

I'm just going to plop these right here, because I'm dreaming about owning a koi patterned betta. One day, one day.


----------



## totalnoob

Oh my that first one <3 <3 <3 <3 LOVE!


----------



## AukWord

Blueridge, I like that peachy/orange band in your BF boy in your avatar.


----------



## blueridge

Totalnoob Tell me about it! I am totally drooling over him~

AukWord Thanks! That is why I picked him out. He is my favorite boy too! *covers up other bettas ears so they can't hear*


----------



## totalnoob

blueridge said:


> Totalnoob Tell me about it! I am totally drooling over him~
> 
> AukWord Thanks! That is why I picked him out. He is my favorite boy too! *covers up other bettas ears so they can't hear*


Well, I mean...not to be an enabler, but...there's always room for one more, right? Hehehehehehehehehehe


----------



## blueridge

OMG! I'm not listening *puts hands over ears* la la la la la


----------



## totalnoob

blueridge said:


> OMG! I'm not listening *puts hands over ears* la la la la la


Listening to what? I didn't say anything...>____>


----------



## IslandGirl7408

totalnoob said:


> Well, I mean...not to be an enabler, but...there's always room for one more, right? Hehehehehehehehehehe


One thing I've noticed since joining this forum.....you all are nothing but enablers! If you want to be talked out of getting another betta, this is NOT the place it's going to happen! You'd be better off talking to your parents, spouse, roommate ....anyone but the people on here!
On the other hand.....if you really don't want to be talked out of getting a new fish, this is the PERFECT place!😀


----------



## Aqua Aurora

IslandGirl7408 said:


> One thing I've noticed since joining this forum.....you all are nothing but enablers! If you want to be talked out of getting another betta, this is NOT the place it's going to happen! You'd be better off talking to your parents, spouse, roommate ....anyone but the people on here!
> On the other hand.....if you really don't want to be talked out of getting a new fish, this is the PERFECT place!😀


^ That pretty much sums it up. i went from 1 to 6 (and 1 for my husband) because of being here.. makes impulse buying seem so much more accptabel seeing others have so many and not thinking its crazy to spend $20-60 or more on a fish (fish + shipping sometimes).


----------



## blueridge

totalnoob said:


> Listening to what? I didn't say anything...>____>


Don't you play that game me with!


----------



## totalnoob

blueridge said:


> Don't you play that game me with!


I plead the fifth.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Pardon me while I drool over him. I really want a cooper gold lately..but I'd rather get a girl
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1437158427


----------



## BettaBoy11

Aqua Aurora said:


> Pardon me while I drool over him. I really want a cooper gold lately..but I'd rather get a girl
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1437158427


Is that another betta in with him?


----------



## BettaBoy11

Aqua Aurora said:


> Pardon me while I drool over him. I really want a cooper gold lately..but I'd rather get a girl
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1437158427


As IslandGirl said, we are enablers so... How about a female AND him...


----------



## Aqua Aurora

BettaBoy11 said:


> Is that another betta in with him?


I _think _no. Looking at the photo you can see the water line in focus withe the copper gold in the foreground. In the background there is a lower out of focus water line (with the slightly out of focus second betta) SO I assume its glass divided tank or 2 (or more) small glass cubes used for photo taking with 1 betta per a section/container.


edit:



BettaBoy11 said:


> As IslandGirl said, we are enablers so... How about a female AND him...


Nah I'm really at my max right now and I don't want any more long fins. Only copper gold female I've seen that I like out there currently is her:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Green-Gold-...485?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item419996c66d
but she's likely to marble, and I think has the starting of diamond eye no her upper right eye.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

ops didn't mean to double post


----------



## Tree

he is a beaut I can give him that! if only he was a Plakat.


----------



## Mo

If only I could get one of ninebettas fish, they are amazing


----------



## LittleBettaFish

A nice Betta siamorientalis male.


----------



## Greenapp1es

LittleBettaFish said:


> A nice Betta siamorientalis male.


I'm guessing it's not your picture used for some random fish this time? ;-)

That guy is gorgeous. Maybe one day I'll actually break into wilds.


----------



## blueridge

LittleBettaFish said:


> A nice Betta siamorientalis male.


LBF Omg he is gorgeous! Also thank you with helping me with my wild pair. They are doing awesome together and are breeding profusely...aka they are separated for awhile xD


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Nah that's not mine. I don't keep that complex haha. 

No worries Blueridge. Glad to hear they are breeding for you now.


----------



## FinnDublynn

He's not on aquabid or eBay, but my LPS... But he was too beautiful not to share.

The picture doesn't even do him justice. He was a light lavender color, with beautiful coral fins, and a slightly opaque cellophane area all speckled and spotted.

Didn't get him, no more room for another and I promised my BF to keep my brood at 6 fish... lol


----------



## AukWord

IslandGirl7408 said:


> One thing I've noticed since joining this forum.....you all are nothing but enablers! If you want to be talked out of getting another betta, this is NOT the place it's going to happen! You'd be better off talking to your parents, spouse, roommate ....anyone but the people on here!
> On the other hand.....if you really don't want to be talked out of getting a new fish, this is the PERFECT place!😀


Could not agree more, yup.

LittleBettaFish, that boy you posted is stunning.



FinnDublynn said:


> He's not on aquabid or eBay, but my LPS... But he was too beautiful not to share.
> 
> The picture doesn't even do him justice. He was a light lavender color, with beautiful coral fins, and a slightly opaque cellophane area all speckled and spotted.
> 
> Didn't get him, no more room for another and I promised my BF to keep my brood at 6 fish... lol


I don't know if it will make you feel better or worse to know he's not really those colors you describe. He's stressed to the max, and faded.

Probably the much more common red/blue that you see a lot, once he colors up.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Oh, I'm well aware. Granted, this particular fish store takes WAY better care of their betta's than most places, and he probably wouldn't color up to blue and red, but probably purple and orange... but he's still change.

It's ok, tho. I just got my new Kismet and I've got my hands full with Lazarus right now, and while my BF may or may not notice that Kismet is now in a 10 instead of a 5.5, he will DEF notice a whole 'nother tank lol. I'm actually kinda happy at 6 right now. I think any more than this, and I'll start to be overwhelmed. Still. I had to share his beauty, since I'm not allowed to look on Aquabid for at least a month, per the BF lol (I can still look at the AquaBid THREAD tho!!!!!! looool)


----------



## Tree

I SO WANT! But I they don't have a transhipper list. Does that mean you can pick one? Want to know for the future. I have no more room. =(
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1437241200


----------



## FinnDublynn

Tree..... WOW. Just, WOW.


----------



## Tree

RIGHT?! He's adorable! He would be perfect if his head was a deep yellow like his body.



OMG! If only bettas would not chew on their fins. I would SO get himmmmmm
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1437126827


----------



## InStitches

Would this girl marble out or keep this clean butterfly look, you think?










I also really like this girl, too...


----------



## lilnaugrim

For whatever reason, I've found that they tend to keep the cellophane part between the body and the red color. Not sure what causes it to stay but it does. The cello part on the outside of her caudal will color up to red.


----------



## FinnDublynn

I want her and I wanna name her Bindi for the cute little red dot on her forehead!!


----------



## Tree

Soooo.... welp... my sister Tammy is going to kill me, but I BID on a FISHIE! hope I get him!!!


----------



## FinnDublynn

Yay Tree!!! Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## Tree

thanks! =D


----------



## blueridge

OMG Tree! He is gorgeous!  I hope you get him!

Also I'm normally not a big fan of veiltails but I'm just going to place this little cutie here...


----------



## Tree

Thanks! and ME TOO! I have room for one more. As in splitting one of my 5.5 gallons. Haha no more room for another tank x_x but this IS the LAST fish... 

and I have seen that VT also and he's beautiful! It's sad that not a lot of them are on Aqua bid but I still love looking at the select few.


----------



## Hallyx

I am, and have always have been, a big fan of VTs -- especially if they look like that one.


----------



## blueridge

XD I hear ya Tree! I'm about to split one of my tanks too, but I have yet to decide on a betta yet. Thinking about getting my dream betta, a koi patterned plakat~ I wish they had more veiltails too!

Hallyx do you remember those amazing dragon scale ones? I think they sold a few years ago? They look like this. I forgot I had them saved xD I loved those guys so much and wish I could find something like them, because I totally would buy one!


----------



## Hallyx

RegisteredUser (remember him?) knocked me out with this dragon VT.

Looking at this picture again, I think it's actually a Delta of some kind.


----------



## AukWord

Hallyx said:


> RegisteredUser (remember him?) knocked me out with this dragon VT.
> 
> Looking at this picture again, I think it's actually a Delta of some kind.


Looks like maybe a HM X VT.


----------



## smaugthefishy

*beats head against wallet* 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1437177094


----------



## Hallyx

Speaking of dragon(ish) VTs, this one is entered in the current monthly photo contest.


----------



## blueridge

Hallyx said:


> RegisteredUser (remember him?) knocked me out with this dragon VT.
> 
> Looking at this picture again, I think it's actually a Delta of some kind.


xD I'm glad you remember. Yeah he definitely looks like a Delta of some sort, especially with all those rays. Also I love that blue grizzle boy! He looks beautiful~


----------



## kittenfish

blueridge said:


> XD I hear ya Tree! I'm about to split one of my tanks too, but I have yet to decide on a betta yet. Thinking about getting my dream betta, a koi patterned plakat~ I wish they had more veiltails too!
> 
> Hallyx do you remember those amazing dragon scale ones? I think they sold a few years ago? They look like this. I forgot I had them saved xD I loved those guys so much and wish I could find something like them, because I totally would buy one!


Wouldn't these all technically be delta tails, based on ray branching?


----------



## AukWord

Hallyx said:


> Speaking of dragon(ish) VTs, this one is entered in the current monthly photo contest.


What a pretty boy.

He's grizzle, though, not dragonscale. Or -ish ;-)


----------



## blueridge

kittenfish said:


> Wouldn't these all technically be delta tails, based on ray branching?


The last two might be, but the first boy is definitely a veiltail! I wish the second boy's picture was a little clearer to tell :/


----------



## DangerousAngel

Hallyx said:


> RegisteredUser (remember him?) knocked me out with this dragon VT.
> 
> Looking at this picture again, I think it's actually a Delta of some kind.


Looks like a Round Tail to me.


----------



## Hallyx

All those on page #1361 look like good old 2-ray VTs to me.


----------



## kittenfish

Here's what I'm seeing:


----------



## blueridge

kittenfish said:


> Here's what I'm seeing:


I see what you are saying about the rays. They could be mixed with a delta tail, probably to get the dragon scale gene, however I would classify them as a veiltail because most of the rays in their tails branch off into two. I would say too that you couldn't classify them by how far their tails expand either, because some regular veiltails can do that too.


----------



## lilnaugrim

You can't classify them as VT's if they have more than just 2 rays, that means one branch. They are all DeT's with the VT droop since someone must have bred VtxHM to get them.


----------



## Tree

WOOT! I won him! *Does happy dance!* and the breeder responded 5 minutes after I emailed them! payed and will be getting my boy Tuesday!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashmp1437241200


----------



## blueridge

Oopps! Sorry kittenfish guess I was wrong 

Congrats on getting him Tree! Can't wait to see pictures of him once you get him!


----------



## Hallyx

I guess I'm going blind in my old age. They sure looked like 2-ray VTs to me. But now that you point it out.....


----------



## FinnDublynn

Pfffft.. age has nothing to do with it, Hallyx.. even AFTER it was pointed out I had to stare for 5 minutes to see the second branching lol


----------



## totalnoob

Tree said:


> WOOT! I won him! *Does happy dance!* and the breeder responded 5 minutes after I emailed them! payed and will be getting my boy Tuesday!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashmp1437241200


Ummmmmmm, soooooooooooooo............pictures?????? (when he arrives, of course)


----------



## Demaier

I saw this fish on aquabid today, its called RAINBOW VT FEMALE








If I was more experienced with betas I would definitely get this girl.


----------



## FinnDublynn

I super love this guy.. Yeah, I'm "shopping" on AquaBid again like I promised my BF I wouldn't do LOL. BUT! I'm also alone at work waiting for the carpet guys to get here lol


----------



## totalnoob

FinnDublynn said:


> I super love this guy.. Yeah, I'm "shopping" on AquaBid again like I promised my BF I wouldn't do LOL. BUT! I'm also alone at work waiting for the carpet guys to get here lol


Well, I mean...browsing isn't buying...


----------



## FinnDublynn

I really can't afford to buy, since Shipping from the Transhipper to Alaska is about twice as expensive as it is for most people... BUT.. I have 6 boys right now and my BF is like, "We need to start saving money.. we're going on a huge vacation and we have to save so we can get a place together..." and I'm like, I know I know, but I'm addicted!!! lol


----------



## totalnoob

FinnDublynn said:


> I really can't afford to buy, since Shipping from the Transhipper to Alaska is about twice as expensive as it is for most people... BUT.. I have 6 boys right now and my BF is like, "We need to start saving money.. we're going on a huge vacation and we have to save so we can get a place together..." and I'm like, I know I know, but I'm addicted!!! lol


Okay, so just envision the place you'll get together and how much more space you'll have for even more pretty bettas!  SAVE THE MONEY FOR THE BIG GOAL OF MORE BETTAS!


----------



## Hallyx

Good eye, Demaier. Exquisite fish. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## FinnDublynn

totalnoob said:


> Okay, so just envision the place you'll get together and how much more space you'll have for even more pretty bettas!  SAVE THE MONEY FOR THE BIG GOAL OF MORE BETTAS!



LOL!! YESSSSS.... Only, no. I'm thinking I'm about at my limit. I think if I went too much more, I'd start to be overwhelmed with upkeep, honestly. With 2 divided 20 gallons and 2 10 gallons, I've got my hands full.

That might change once Lazarus gets better, I JUUUST added the second 10 gallon tank a few days ago, but I'm also dealing with Lazarus who's either INCREDIBLY sick, or decided to after several weeks with me, do a nearly instantaneous marbling after flaring so much his gill cover is permanently stuck out and then continued to blow out the webbing between just about every ray cause he flares so much.. I don't know which it is, yet, but I'm treating for infection until I can prove to my intuition that it was just being paranoid, and not picking up on something else lol


----------



## totalnoob

FinnDublynn said:


> LOL!! YESSSSS.... Only, no. I'm thinking I'm about at my limit. I think if I went too much more, I'd start to be overwhelmed with upkeep, honestly. With 2 divided 20 gallons and 2 10 gallons, I've got my hands full.
> 
> That might change once Lazarus gets better, I JUUUST added the second 10 gallon tank a few days ago, but I'm also dealing with Lazarus who's either INCREDIBLY sick, or decided to after several weeks with me, do a nearly instantaneous marbling after flaring so much his gill cover is permanently stuck out and then continued to blow out the webbing between just about every ray cause he flares so much.. I don't know which it is, yet, but I'm treating for infection until I can prove to my intuition that it was just being paranoid, and not picking up on something else lol


Lol, I have them on my desk and on a nightstand in my office. But all my tanks are 5-10G. And I have a female HM in my 38G community tank. She rules the roost but is not a jerkhole to the rest of my fish (she mostly spends her time chasing her own reflection and scavenging like she's a cory)


----------



## FinnDublynn

totalnoob said:


> Lol, I have them on my desk and on a nightstand in my office. But all my tanks are 5-10G. And I have a female HM in my 38G community tank. She rules the roost but is not a jerkhole to the rest of my fish (she mostly spends her time chasing her own reflection and scavenging like she's a cory)


I have the 2 20 gallons in the dining area of the kitchen, and one 10 gallon on my extremely limited counter space, and then the other 10 gallon is in the living room and WAS a 5.5 gallon for 3 whole days on the end table, but Mommy was beginning to feel like she was playing favorites and upgraded him to a 10 gallon on the DVD Stand.. Tho he might wind up going in the bedroom and the other 10 gallon will go here, freeing up the other half of my kitchen counter and giving me some nice bubbles to listen to while I fall asleep lol

But as it is, today when I get home from work, Lazarus is going into the 5.5 gallon now that I'm done treating him and his "tank mate" simultaneously, so he can go into QT, I can highly disinfect the 20 gallon, and leave Pandora in there alone for now, while Laz is hopefully getting better the next 2 weeks in the 5.5 hospital tank and .5gallon dip tank... Which having the 5.5 gallon and .5 gallon on the kitchen counter would be SOOOOO much more helpful, so it'll be great if during all my tank cleanings today, I can manage to move the 10 gallon and set up the hospital in the kitchen..


----------



## totalnoob

FinnDublynn said:


> I have the 2 20 gallons in the dining area of the kitchen, and one 10 gallon on my extremely limited counter space, and then the other 10 gallon is in the living room and WAS a 5.5 gallon for 3 whole days on the end table, but Mommy was beginning to feel like she was playing favorites and upgraded him to a 10 gallon on the DVD Stand.. Tho he might wind up going in the bedroom and the other 10 gallon will go here, freeing up the other half of my kitchen counter and giving me some nice bubbles to listen to while I fall asleep lol
> 
> But as it is, today when I get home from work, Lazarus is going into the 5.5 gallon now that I'm done treating him and his "tank mate" simultaneously, so he can go into QT, I can highly disinfect the 20 gallon, and leave Pandora in there alone for now, while Laz is hopefully getting better the next 2 weeks in the 5.5 hospital tank and .5gallon dip tank... Which having the 5.5 gallon and .5 gallon on the kitchen counter would be SOOOOO much more helpful, so it'll be great if during all my tank cleanings today, I can manage to move the 10 gallon and set up the hospital in the kitchen..


Hahahaha, I know that feel so hard. We're going to dinner with some friends and when I get home, I have 3 water changes to do, tomorrow I will have 4 others (forgot to mention the betta in my living room that watches TV with us and gets extremely angry at my cats whenever they are nearby).


----------



## FinnDublynn

Yup! At a certain point, the amount of maintenance starts to eat away at the enjoyment... 6 is good while my boy is sick, and I think I'll keep it at 6 in case anyone else wants to get sick even after Lazarus gets better. I really want 900 of them, tho. But when I have days like today, where I have to strip a tank down to nothing and sanitize it like the world is gonna end along with at least 1 other water change and the moving of a tank and setting up a hospital again.... 6 sounds like the better number. (even with AquaBid telling me that 7 and higher is the actual better number.... Lol)


----------



## Tree

totalnoob said:


> Ummmmmmm, soooooooooooooo............pictures?????? (when he arrives, of course)



Oh you bet your bottom I will. hehe


----------



## Tree

Buahaha! Why would you have a picture showing her poo?!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Well...you can't pick and chose when to take photos sometimes lol. Besides, it looks healthy anyway XD

She does have beautiful form though!


----------



## Tree

Yeah that's true. lol I love her face. All female faces are just so cute!


----------



## FinnDublynn

Sometimes, Female Feces is too, i suppose!! LOL. Sorry... I couldn't resist.....


----------



## Tree

Hahahaha!!!


----------



## Innerbeauty

That's a poopy joke, Dublynn.


----------



## totalnoob

Innerbeauty said:


> That's a poopy joke, Dublynn.


Pun'd


----------



## Tree

Hahaha! 
Oh oh and update on my lovely tiger boy! He is shipped and will arrive at Betta world tomorrow at 6:00pm. They even sent a picture of him in his shipping bag. hehe


----------



## blueridge

Tree said:


> Hahaha!
> Oh oh and update on my lovely tiger boy! He is shipped and will arrive at Betta world tomorrow at 6:00pm. They even sent a picture of him in his shipping bag. hehe


Yay! :blueyay:


----------



## Greenapp1es

Tree said:


> Buahaha! Why would you have a picture showing her poo?!


LOL - I must be blind. This had me curious so I went back looking at pictures...but I'm not seeing the mysterious disappearing poo.

No need to point it out though. I trust it's there. Somewhere.


----------



## Tree

Someone must have bought her. LOL It was poo stuck to a string pretty much. Hehe

look at this pretty girl!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1437706827









and she would look good with him:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1437931810


----------



## FinnDublynn

Tree said:


> Someone must have bought her. LOL It was poo stuck to a string pretty much. Hehe
> 
> look at this pretty girl!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1437706827
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and she would look good with him:
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1437931810



*rigs the lottery so she wins millions of dollars and throws money at the breeder to get those fish*


----------



## TerriGtoo

totalnoob said:


> I also was wondering if any of you guys might know a good number for Julie Tran (the transhipper)? I wanted to contact her because I just won my very first Aquabid fish (dear lord help me, my husband is gonna die!), and I found like 4 different numbers for her. ; I hate calling people on the phone as it is, let alone possibly calling the random wrong stranger trying to find another stranger...^^;;;;
> .


I have never talked to Julie, but have used her email [email protected]
And have had excellent communication from her.


----------



## blueridge

I. Just. Found. My. Dream. Betta! OMG I am so excited! Fingers crossed that I win his auction~


----------



## FinnDublynn

Oooooooh, Blue. That is a gorgeous fish. I have my everythings crossed for you!

That little patch of dragon scales across his back is just too cute...


----------



## blueridge

Thank you FinnDublynn! I've always wanted to purchase an aquabid betta, but I've never had the opportunity due to school, but now I can ^.^ I am so excited about him! He is exactly what I have always wanted! A koi~


----------



## Tree

blueridge said:


> I. Just. Found. My. Dream. Betta! OMG I am so excited! Fingers crossed that I win his auction~


I saw that betta! he is a looker! *crosses fingers*


----------



## blueridge

Thanks Tree! I am super excited and also need to get my butt in gear to divide and plant my 10 gal. that he will be moving into xD


----------



## Tree

*dances* you're welcome. 

in the mean time, I just added my new boy into his 5 gallon tank. And he is loving it. Though the naughty boy is already chasing my shrimp. =I


----------



## blueridge

Your new boy? Your not talking about that beautiful boy that you just bought are you?! O.O


----------



## Tree

yup that's the boy I'm speaking of. lol


----------



## BettaBoy11

Pictures please!


----------



## Tree

Sure! but they are not the greatest. =) 

you can find them here, 
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=6362602


----------



## Aqua Aurora

I can't recall the username but someone on here liked a pink EE female from AB a bit ago, (they had a pink EE for an avatar) well one popped up on ebay. Photograph is not too pro so don't know just how vibrant she is
http://www.ebay.com/itm/FEH30-Thai-...145?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aae5b21a9


----------



## Tree

OH wow, pretty girl!


----------



## Nessabobessa

Gosh, such a pretty fish! I would call her Flamingo 

Also, btw, my betta I bid on the 4th of July is going to get here next week! I am so excited to see him in person! I wonder if he marbled at all... he is a koi, so I'm not sure if this is his permanent coloring or if he will change. What do you guys think?


----------



## Aqua Aurora

The girl the auction is cute but I want the orange and red dot/Armageddon behind her in the photo!!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1437582007


----------



## Tree

Oooh pretty! 

look at this crazy colored one! 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1437744937









oooh I love the color blend on this one:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1437814124









Now THIS is a pretty KOI!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1437652455
















and a perfect boy for her. <3
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1437719052


----------



## AukWord

I see folks hating on the blue in the koi patterns, and I do get why, if they are going for traditional "real" Koi (as in the carp) patterns and markings, they would not want blue, but...I can't help it, I love the blue and how it is woven thru the pattern.

That yellow koi you posted, Tree, just love his coloring. Blue with yellow, one of my faves.


----------



## Tree

AukWord said:


> I see folks hating on the blue in the koi patterns, and I do get why, if they are going for traditional "real" Koi (as in the carp) patterns and markings, they would not want blue, but...I can't help it, I love the blue and how it is woven thru the pattern.
> 
> That yellow koi you posted, Tree, just love his coloring. Blue with yellow, one of my faves.


As long as the blue will not over power the red and black colors, I would be fine with some blue specks, but I do get their point on that. you want a betta to look just like a Koi with no blue. 

me too! though those fins man. I have been sticking to plakats more and more. but once one of my long finned boys pass on I might try a long finned betta again. I hope my boys will live long though. Sardine is practically 3 years old now.


----------



## Sadist

I saw quite a few bright orange crowntails today. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1437672606

They're gorgeous!


----------



## Tree

I love CTs =) looks like that one ran into the glass with his noes. Hahaha!


----------



## Sadist

He probably was trying to attack whatever he's flaring at!


----------



## themamaj

Sadist said:


> I saw quite a few bright orange crowntails today.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1437672606
> 
> They're gorgeous!


Beautiful color!


----------



## themamaj

oh my how i love those koi fish!....dreaming bday soon


----------



## themamaj

My dream koi in case anyone wants to send me one for bday in Aug here's 3 options lol ;-) Aquabid could get me in serious trouble with some jaw dropping gorgeous fish.


----------



## IslandGirl7408

I like the first one...a lot!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Sadist said:


> I saw quite a few bright orange crowntails today.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1437672606
> 
> They're gorgeous!


Lovely fish and look at their trasnshipper list! didn't know there were that many in the US and there's even one for Cananda.


----------



## AukWord

Aqua Aurora said:


> Lovely fish and look at their trasnshipper list! didn't know there were that many in the US and there's even one for Cananda.


It's an old list, not updated. I see at least a couple on there who are no longer in the business.


----------



## svton25

I was looking at those same koi earlier themamaj ! That white guy is in my watch list along with this fella...

http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashmp1437797177.jpg

I really need to get this 20 gallon long I'm envisioning cycling before I get myself in trouble.


----------



## Tree

themamaj said:


> My dream koi in case anyone wants to send me one for bday in Aug here's 3 options lol ;-) Aquabid could get me in serious trouble with some jaw dropping gorgeous fish.




you got that right... I got in trouble in buying two of my bettas on Aquabid. Not by my sister that lives with me, but myself. XD 

I will be looking out for those types for ya


----------



## themamaj

He is a real beauty as well! I continue to be amazed at new color patterns.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Wow... Stunning. She's like. Clear. Her Momma... was a window maker.











EEE!!!!! SO ADORABLEEE!!!!


----------



## InStitches

I love those two girls!!


----------



## FinnDublynn

Hes a bumble bee!!!










I WANT THE ONE IN THE BACK!!!


----------



## InStitches

wow that dragon back there... wow


----------



## FinnDublynn

Yeah... hes not listed on that sellers auctions lol


----------



## InStitches

haha you can always message them and be like... hey, wanna sell me that?! That's how I got Poutabout


----------



## FinnDublynn

A fish like that? Already sold I bet lol. And I would if I were in a position to be an actual buyer


----------



## IslandGirl7408

FinnDublynn said:


> Wow... Stunning. She's like. Clear. Her Momma... was a window maker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EEE!!!!! SO ADORABLEEE!!!!


I love the one on the bottom! It's funny, because as a rule, I'm not a fan of red, but in these type of fish I love it! But a question....will the whole fish turn red eventually?


----------



## FinnDublynn

Most Koi are generally stable marbles, so she'll probably stay that way, from what I understand.


----------



## lilnaugrim

IslandGirl7408 said:


> I love the one on the bottom! It's funny, because as a rule, I'm not a fan of red, but in these type of fish I love it! But a question....will the whole fish turn red eventually?


The black will probably take over first, keeping the red and then that may expand on top but it's hard to tell. Most koi's are not stable and so it's a gamble, some will be and some will marble out.

I find that most cellophane based koi's like the girl in question, will marble out to the more dominant color. Some of the kois that are yellow based with some black on top and white, those generally stay as they look with minimal marbling for a while. This is not set in stone or anything, just my observations.


----------



## beccadsl

I have always loved the black and red color combination in just about anything.


----------



## FinnDublynn

lilnaugrim said:


> The black will probably take over first, keeping the red and then that may expand on top but it's hard to tell. Most koi's are not stable and so it's a gamble, some will be and some will marble out.
> 
> I find that most cellophane based koi's like the girl in question, will marble out to the more dominant color. Some of the kois that are yellow based with some black on top and white, those generally stay as they look with minimal marbling for a while. This is not set in stone or anything, just my observations.



Oh.. I thought a good portion of them were stable.. I was wrong... :BIGweepy:


----------



## AukWord

FinnDublynn said:


> Oh.. I thought a good portion of them were stable.. I was wrong... :BIGweepy:


Don't feel bad. 

I got spanked, and schooled, on another group, for using the term "marbling" and using the word "marble" as a verb. Apparently this is a huge faux pas, in BettaLand.

I got a loooong detailed lesson, complete with visual aids, on how fish do NOT "marble," but instead ARE marbles.

And then I got shown what a BTF was, with pic, and a bi-color, with pic, and a "fancy marble," with pic, and...you get the idea.

And hey, don't get me wrong, got a ton to learn, but erm, I _was _tempted to post back pics of each one of my fish that was an exemplar of each pattern I was being schooled on :lol:


----------



## Tree

AukWord said:


> Don't feel bad.
> 
> I got spanked, and schooled, on another group, for using the term "marbling" and using the word "marble" as a verb. Apparently this is a huge faux pas, in BettaLand.
> 
> I got a loooong detailed lesson, complete with visual aids, on how fish do NOT "marble," but instead ARE marbles.
> 
> And then I got shown what a BTF was, with pic, and a bi-color, with pic, and a "fancy marble," with pic, and...you get the idea.
> 
> And hey, don't get me wrong, got a ton to learn, but erm, I _was _tempted to post back pics of each one of my fish that was an exemplar of each pattern I was being schooled on :lol:



Wow! 

Hahaha! Schooled on.  love it!


----------



## FinnDublynn

lol... I'm tryyyingggggggg..... I can identify things better now than ever. But. Work has been hectic and right now I'm in the office taking care of paperwork and i can only remember one thing at a time, so betta color/patterns are out and diagnosis and treatment codes are in!! lol


----------



## Tree

agreed, first learn the things what will help your betta out.


----------



## FinnDublynn

I got that (mostly!) in check!! My boys are all so very well cared for! 

And I feel sooooooo guilty every time I do something wrong.. but right now, even my little sick boy is getting WAY better and might be able to go to his usual home soon! I'm giving a few extra days juuust to be sure. But with the help of everyone on here and the mass amounts of Knowledge I've learned from everyone, he's gonna be ok! :-D


----------



## FinnDublynn

What is is about Emmy's females?? They're ALWAYS POOPING IN PICTURES lol


----------



## FinnDublynn

This boy is pretty... Tho maybe it's just the fact I'm tired, but do his fins seem long to be a PK??? Compared to his body they just seem bigger, like hes an adolescent that hasn't quite grown his fins out all the way but he'll wind up a Delta or Halfmoon...

I'm sure its just cause I'm exhausted and my eyes hurt... (I'm having vision problems today from a migraine like you wouldn't believe..)
But then again, it could just be that I'm still new-ish to all this lol


----------



## Tree

Hahaha that's the betta I posted before! the auction must have ended and she put her back up. ROFL that poop.


----------



## Elleth

FinnDublynn said:


> This boy is pretty... Tho maybe it's just the fact I'm tired, but do his fins seem long to be a PK??? Compared to his body they just seem bigger, like hes an adolescent that hasn't quite grown his fins out all the way but he'll wind up a Delta or Halfmoon...
> 
> I'm sure its just cause I'm exhausted and my eyes hurt... (I'm having vision problems today from a migraine like you wouldn't believe..)
> But then again, it could just be that I'm still new-ish to all this lol


Nah, he's a plakat. Handsome little fellow!


----------



## Tree

Love his fin pattern!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1437894002


----------



## FinnDublynn

Good to know. Proportions seemed off to me, but I've also been at work dealing with insurance companies, the billing of the company, a migraine, an inability to eat, low blood sugar, vision problems and the urge to just go to bed...


----------



## Tree

this one is pretty, too bad he will marble up. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1437716410


----------



## Elleth

FinnDublynn said:


> Good to know. Proportions seemed off to me, but I've also been at work dealing with insurance companies, the billing of the company, a migraine, an inability to eat, low blood sugar, vision problems and the urge to just go to bed...


Awwww  I'm sorry. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Tree

same here, hope ya feel better. I hate migraines, get them all the time. =/


----------



## lilnaugrim

You also have to remember that most of these fish are very small, at 3-4 months of age they're adults and of breeding age but they still tend to be on the small side; only 1.5 inches in body generally, unless Giants


----------



## themamaj

Wow that boy is stunning


----------



## themamaj

I ran across this guy today thought very pretty


----------



## FinnDublynn

Thanks for the well wishes everyone! lol. It's mostly my fault, I got the migraine cause i went to bed last night with a leak in my pillow (I used a water base pillow for customizable support) and knew it was leaking and said "F it..." woke up to a wet bed and a sore neck and a killer migraine. There's also a storm coming so i feel that. Mostly, tho, I'm fine.

Really, in the end, i'm just looking for excuses to not know what I'm talking about lol. cause that guy did look like his proportions were off to me. But. I'm also still learning. So, I'll blame it on everything else lol


----------



## Innerbeauty

Aqua Aurora said:


> I can't recall the username but someone on here liked a pink EE female from AB a bit ago, (they had a pink EE for an avatar) well one popped up on ebay. Photograph is not too pro so don't know just how vibrant she is
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/FEH30-Thai-...145?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aae5b21a9


That was me  Thanks, I love that girl!!! Oh, if only all the EE's in the world were mine......


----------



## Innerbeauty

FinnDublynn said:


> Thanks for the well wishes everyone! lol. It's mostly my fault, I got the migraine cause i went to bed last night with a leak in my pillow (I used a water base pillow for customizable support) and knew it was leaking and said "F it..." woke up to a wet bed and a sore neck and a killer migraine. There's also a storm coming so i feel that. Mostly, tho, I'm fine.
> 
> Really, in the end, i'm just looking for excuses to not know what I'm talking about lol. cause that guy did look like his proportions were off to me. But. I'm also still learning. So, I'll blame it on everything else lol


 I feel your pain. I hope your migraine doesn't come back and your pillow only overflows in comfort from now on. ((hug))


----------



## AukWord

I have to sleep with an "old lady" pillow, too, FinnDublynn, or my neck gives my brain a migraine.

So, got my Thai/Indo shipment this AM, and thanks be, everyone who arrived was safe and well.

Got a gorgeous girl as a surprise from Linda, who really did a good job this time. Can't wait to show you that girl, Finn, but won't be for at least a day or two, crazy schedule coming up and don't want to stress her for a bit, either.

However, one of my sellers just totally forgot to send me my fish. Sigh. Seems like none of my shipments just ever go completely smoothly.

Seller apologized and says will send on next shipment, but that will rack up another fifty bucks or so in shipping fees, etc, and that's the ONLY fish I would have coming, whereas he'd have been four bucks extra tacked onto this shipment. Ugh.

I don't know what to do, guess I need to wait to see which options the seller offers me.

And...drum roll please, so I finally have TRUE Armageddons here. They are magnificent. And more importantly, they are ALIVE.

Will do pics in a day or so.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Innerbeauty said:


> I feel your pain. I hope your migraine doesn't come back and your pillow only overflows in comfort from now on. ((hug))


Lol.. thanks. The migraine is lingering around... but then again, It's WC time and the kitchen is now TRASHED... and I need to, like, clean it. 


So. Here I am. On Bettafish.com....

Procrastinating....


----------



## Tree

this one is so cool looking!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1437745507










haha this one is named Koi Nemo. 








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1437797907


----------



## Elleth

Tree said:


> this one is so cool looking!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1437745507


Love that one!


----------



## FinnDublynn

AukWord said:


> I have to sleep with an "old lady" pillow, too, FinnDublynn, or my neck gives my brain a migraine.
> 
> So, got my Thai/Indo shipment this AM, and thanks be, everyone who arrived was safe and well.
> 
> Got a gorgeous girl as a surprise from Linda, who really did a good job this time. Can't wait to show you that girl, Finn, but won't be for at least a day or two, crazy schedule coming up and don't want to stress her for a bit, either.
> 
> However, one of my sellers just totally forgot to send me my fish. Sigh. Seems like none of my shipments just ever go completely smoothly.
> 
> Seller apologized and says will send on next shipment, but that will rack up another fifty bucks or so in shipping fees, etc, and that's the ONLY fish I would have coming, whereas he'd have been four bucks extra tacked onto this shipment. Ugh.
> 
> I don't know what to do, guess I need to wait to see which options the seller offers me.
> 
> And...drum roll please, so I finally have TRUE Armageddons here. They are magnificent. And more importantly, they are ALIVE.
> 
> Will do pics in a day or so.



I just saw this!!! Lol. I CAN'T WAIT FOR PICTURES!!! EEEEE!!!!!! Sorry the one got forgotten tho, Sheesh!! But OMG Armageddons!!! OMGEDDONS!!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I'm not sure if this male has been posted or not, but I really like his colour.


----------



## blueridge

I was too excited last night to post this, but I won my boy! :-D Now I just have to wait for him to be shipped!


----------



## InStitches

congrats!!!!


----------



## blueridge

Thanks! I cannot wait for him to get shipped out. Oh the excitement!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

svton25 said:


> I was looking at those same koi earlier themamaj ! That white guy is in my watch list along with this fella...
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashmp1437797177.jpg
> 
> I really need to get this 20 gallon long I'm envisioning cycling before I get myself in trouble.


omg i *want *that betta BEHIND him!!



IslandGirl7408 said:


> I love the one on the bottom! It's funny, because as a rule, I'm not a fan of red, but in these type of fish I love it! But a question....will the whole fish turn red eventually?


I cannot speak for _all _koi bettas sold but the one my husband got the red is spreading over all peach/clear/cellophane areas. "Koi" Seems to be the new term to try to sell marbles just get a photo of them while they still look koi-esk to sell. 

seller photo (page stretcher):
http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashmp1435565775.jpg

first days here:



Almost a week later, you can see red filling in on her sides




Tree said:


> haha this one is named Koi Nemo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1437797907


Love the orange hue in that one


----------



## Heidispice

*My First Impulse Betta from Ebay*

I made my first online auction impulse buy of a betta today! Any thoughts on her? My very newbie eyes critique that her ventrals seem too short and the dorsal is small as well, but her topline is good. 

I also asked for information about her parents and was told they are a sibling pair from breeder Dodi Haryanto in Jakarta Indonesia. I've included pictures below of them too. 

Anyone think I picked a nice fish? :-D


----------



## AukWord

Breeder's pics of my two new Armageddon boys:





And, managed to find a female, different breeder, but she is also ALIVE, which is amazing to me.



Pictures do not begin to do justice to those boys--they glow, they just glow.

And here is my forgotten boy, still haven't heard back from the seller, not sure what to do on him.


----------



## Greenapp1es

OMG - That forgotten boy is gorgeous. I would be so ANGRY.

I'd also probably buy more fish to make it worth the shipping expense to send him again, because I wouldn't want to lose him.


----------



## IslandGirl7408

AukWord said:


> Breeder's pics of my two new Armageddon boys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, managed to find a female, different breeder, but she is also ALIVE, which is amazing to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures do not begin to do justice to those boys--they glow, they just glow.
> 
> And here is my forgotten boy, still haven't heard back from the seller, not sure what to do on him.


Pardon my ignorance... But what makes an Armageddon ? Having yellow on it? Are they rare? Do they have to be dragon scaled?


----------



## AukWord

Greenapp1es said:


> OMG - That forgotten boy is gorgeous. I would be so ANGRY.
> 
> I'd also probably buy more fish to make it worth the shipping expense to send him again, because I wouldn't want to lose him.


Well, see that is the problem--it would be SO easy, given my addiction, to just add a few more fish in, to make up an order that would make the shipping fees more cost-effective...but then, I'd have to buy more tanks and more equipment and more racks, etc, etc, to then take proper care of those extra fish. 

I do have extra equipment waiting to be set up, so it's even more tempting, but those tanks are *supposed to be* more spawn tanks and grow-outs. Sigh.

But, thank you for the praise. I just really loved him, the second I saw him. And I have a female here already that would be great paired with him.



IslandGirl7408 said:


> Pardon my ignorance... But what makes an Armageddon ? Having yellow on it? Are they rare? Do they have to be dragon scaled?



Not ignorant at all. The whole "Armageddon" thing has only been being tossed around ye olde interwebs for a few years now, I gather, so it's pretty new and not a whole lot of info out there yet.

Ask twenty Betta people what makes a "true" Armageddon and you will likely get twenty seven different answers :lol:

But, technically it requires the presence of both red and yellow on the same fish--which was thought, only a few years ago, to be genetically impossible. The really passionate Armageddon project folks also believe it involves the red and yellow be very visible, and the two colors to be touching each other, as in the fins on my new boys.

I don't know the answer to your question about the dragons, sorry. Each Armageddon I've had, or had opportunity to buy, has in fact been a dragon, but I don't know if the color phenomenon occurs on non-dragon scale fish, or not.

I have found it's difficult to get folks to answer pointed questions about Armageddons, so I guess a lot of my learning curve will be...finding out on my own lonesome self ;-)


----------



## AukWord

Oh, and I keep forgetting, to whomever asked about the yellow female from Dodi Haryanto's lines--you scored, bigtime.

Dodi is an awesome breeder, with very clean superior form on his fish, and his lines are reported to "breed true," so congrats!


----------



## InStitches

Heidispice said:


> I made my first online auction impulse buy of a betta today! Any thoughts on her? My very newbie eyes critique that her ventrals seem too short and the dorsal is small as well, but her topline is good.
> 
> I also asked for information about her parents and was told they are a sibling pair from breeder Dodi Haryanto in Jakarta Indonesia. I've included pictures below of them too.
> 
> Anyone think I picked a nice fish? :-D


very nice impulse  I was one of the people watching this auction lol. She is gorgeous!


----------



## FinnDublynn

Yesssss.....











More YAASSSSSS.......











And I also like this guy:


----------



## themamaj

Beautiful Armaggedon! ! Congrats. Hope other fish gets to you soon. If seller "forgot" they ought to ship to you for free.


----------



## AukWord

themamaj said:


> Beautiful Armaggedon! ! Congrats. Hope other fish gets to you soon. If seller "forgot" they ought to ship to you for free.



Thank you!

It wouldn't be the actual seller I'd have to pay again, but rather customs/handling/transhipping fees.

In any case, still haven't heard back from the seller, and it's someone I've used before, with good experiences. Disappointing. Hope they get back to me soon.


----------



## ittybit

*Ebay*

I want!


----------



## Elleth

ittybit said:


> I want!


Oooo, I do too! Lol!


----------



## Elleth

I seriously love this guy. <3 Wish I had the space/money.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1438122011









Cutie!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1437921018


----------



## FinnDublynn

HNNNNNNNGGGGGG!!!! WHY IS PAYDAY STILL 8 DAYS AWAY!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! OMG OMG OMG THESE TWOOOOOOO.....

ONE!!!










TWO!!!










He has a grumpyu eyebrow on one side... as he swims back and forth he's happy angry happy angry happy angry....


----------



## DangerousAngel

^ One in the back, one in the back!!!
HELP MEEEE! I NEED THIS BOY!!!
















Maybe I should....UGHH IDK! Is Linda or Julie the best transshipper?


----------



## FinnDublynn

LOL.. yeah, I saw the one in the back too.. but I like the tiger better lol


----------



## InStitches

I liked my recent experience with Julie  Though she did not email me until she received my fish. She picked them up early morning (like 1 or 2 am) and emailed me about then, I paid my shipping bill by Paypal and included my correct shipping address and items purchased, and they were on their way to me the next day. They arrived fast and healthy. Communication is not a strong point for any of the transshippers as far as I know. Email and direct phone calls work best from what i have seen. give them exact info (for example, I am importing # fish on #/#/#, to zipcode #####, can I have a shipping estimate?) and maybe they will email back before they receive the fish


----------



## InStitches

Elleth said:


> I seriously love this guy. <3 Wish I had the space/money.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1438122011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutie!
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1437921018


so lovely :-D


----------



## Aqua Aurora

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1438178414


----------



## SunnySideIvy

Payday was today, someone tell me no I have no room and I'm a sucker for blue fish :lol:.


----------



## themamaj

Love that ebay fish and copper is beautiful! So is most of cost on aquabid fish the transhipping cost? The whole process seems a bit overwhelming.


----------



## Elleth

themamaj said:


> Love that ebay fish and copper is beautiful! So is most of cost on aquabid fish the transhipping cost? The whole process seems a bit overwhelming.


Yes, I've paid more for shipping than for the actual fish both times.


----------



## themamaj

Do you have to acclimate a fish differently ?


----------



## Elleth

I acclimate all my fish the same way. I'm looking into switching to drip acclimating, though.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Elleth said:


> I acclimate all my fish the same way. I'm looking into switching to drip acclimating, though.


I always use drip acclimation jsut need an airline tubing, you can either knot it ot use a air pressure valve (plastic black "T" with a knob-tetra whisper air pumps come with this they are also available at any lfs) to adjust drip rate. As long as you don't forget about the fish and let its container overflow you're fine (I set 15 minute timers constantly and drip for 60-90 minutes for new fish).


----------



## Elleth

I think needing a bucket (or something) to do it in is what has stopped me so far. I live in a 2 room apartment, and don't have a whole lot of extra room for things like that.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Elleth said:


> I think needing a bucket (or something) to do it in is what has stopped me so far. I live in a 2 room apartment, and don't have a whole lot of extra room for things like that.


I don't use a bucket. For shipped bettas that have little water I put them in their bag still in a cup (keep upright) until I have enough water to stick them in a leftover o.6-0.7g cube I have (one of those things sold as a 'betta tank'.. Marina or something? (I've never used it as a tank its been my drip acclimation 'tank' but no ones in it more than 2 hours). I've also used my 10"x6"x5" tupperware tub with the lid mostly on (except one corner where air tube is going in). Don't need a large bucket unless its a large fish (adult angel, sub adult pleco of the lager species, some of the larger cichlids). I've only had to use a bucket for my Leopard sailfin pleco, when I re-homed him.. he was 13" then (gets to 18") last time I spoke with the new owners they estimated he was 15-16".


----------



## Elleth

Hmm, thanks for the tip! I'm sure I can find someplace to stash a small tupperware container.


----------



## Elleth

Lovely VT. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1438173149









Page stretching picture, but my word is this little HMPK adorable! <3
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1438060905

His brother is, too! <3
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1438060968


----------



## SunnySideIvy

The eyes on that last one, oh my gosh!!
That veiltail looks like his rays are popping out or something. I thought it was a worm, what IS that?

Look at this fish's dorsal, it is HUGE


----------



## Tree

blueridge said:


> i was too excited last night to post this, but i won my boy! :-d now i just have to wait for him to be shipped!




i knew it! Yeah!


----------



## blueridge

Tree said:


> i knew it! Yeah!


Thanks Tree! I found out today that he won't be shipped out till Aug. 1st. Such a long wait


----------



## Aqua Aurora

What's up with her tail? ct in the blood line? or healing?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/FH38-Thai-I...s-Live-Fish-/252038635127?hash=item3aaeac5e77


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I wonder if she's some sort of feathertail or something like that.


----------



## DangerousAngel

FinnDublynn said:


> LOL.. yeah, I saw the one in the back too.. but I like the tiger better lol


LOL, that's my dream Betta right there, so I'm a little biased. ;-)


----------



## InStitches

I want this fish so badly... wow... like really, wow. :shock: I'm kinda of sad the auction ends before payday. Totally not in my budget at all, but I'd make it work for something like this...

View attachment 599234

View attachment 599242


----------



## FinnDublynn

InStitches said:


> I want this fish so badly... wow... like really, wow. :shock: I'm kinda of sad the auction ends before payday. Totally not in my budget at all, but I'd make it work for something like this...
> 
> View attachment 599234
> 
> View attachment 599242



Ooooooh... I love how you don't post a link to the auction so we can't go in and snipe him... LOL


----------



## AukWord

FinnDublynn said:


> Ooooooh... I love how you don't post a link to the auction so we can't go in and snipe him... LOL


There's a fish flipper already bidding on him. :evil:


----------



## FinnDublynn

Nooooo.... that's terrible.


----------



## Hallyx

AukWord said:


> There's a fish flipper already bidding on him. :evil:


*Fish-flipper ?!?

*What a repulsive way to make a buck ----- sheesh:vomit:


----------



## InStitches

AukWord said:


> There's a fish flipper already bidding on him. :evil:


It hurts my soul 

There's a link to the auction on my blog haha. I couldn't link the photos directly, the seller did some add thing with Flikr and I had to download the photos to ever be able to share them here...


----------



## IslandGirl7408

What's a fish flipper? And how did you know the bidder was one?


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I'm assuming someone who buys a fish from AB, imports it to their country of origin, and then sells it on at a higher price. 

I suppose they are like any other bidder in that you only have to be willing to pay more for the fish than they are, and it's yours.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

I've seen a lot of bettas pop up on eBay that had been on aquabid before, lazy eBay sellers don't even take new photos, just use the old ab images.. so no clue how much the fish marbled/fin shredded.


----------



## AukWord

Aqua Aurora said:


> I've seen a lot of bettas pop up on eBay that had been on aquabid before, lazy eBay sellers don't even take new photos, just use the old ab images.. so no clue how much the fish marbled/fin shredded.


Yup.

There is even one re-seller (flipper) who infamously doesn't even bother to receive/inspect/re-bag.

She just redirects the fish from the transhipper to whoever won it on the eBay auction, makes that profit without the fish ever being in her hands.

And yes, on AB you can certainly bid against a flipper, did not mean to imply you could not. Just that particular one I've observed is usually willing to go way higher on price than I personally am. And they have a tendency to bid low immediately on any cool fish that has a BiN price, thus screwing up the whole BiN option. :roll:


----------



## AukWord

Hallyx said:


> *Fish-flipper ?!?
> 
> *What a repulsive way to make a buck ----- sheesh:vomit:


I know, that's where I ultimately landed with it, too, when I learned of the whole process.

I admit, before I knew all the details, and before I thought it all thru, I toyed with the idea of doing this, myself. Sideline business to help pay the bills on my own Betta hobby and to defray some of the costs of all the equipment I'm buying for spawning.

I have a decent eye for a good Betta--and I definitely can spot one that will appeal to the general public and be eye-catching, plus I was having a blast thinking up silly "marketing" names for some of these fish. Add at least fifty to one hundred bucks on price of fish, automatically, if you think up a good Death-and-Violence-and-Hype name, or else a ShinyUnicornswithButterfliesinManeandTail kind of name.

Then I remembered I have a conscience, and a sense of decorum. And that I care about the demographics of the type of new owner I want for any Betta that comes under my roof or is produced by me.

Sigh. I shall never be rich.


----------



## blueridge

I like his coloring! Especially that random spot of blue


----------



## Tree

blueridge said:


> Thanks Tree! I found out today that he won't be shipped out till Aug. 1st. Such a long wait


Aug 1st will come fast. and at least you got him. 



InStitches said:


> I want this fish so badly... wow... like really, wow. :shock: I'm kinda of sad the auction ends before payday. Totally not in my budget at all, but I'd make it work for something like this...
> 
> View attachment 599234
> 
> View attachment 599242


VERY pretty!


----------



## blueridge

Tree said:


> Aug 1st will come fast. and at least you got him.


That is true! I showed him to my grandma today, because she loves my bettas and she told me that if I ever decided to get another one from Thailand, to just let her know and she will give me the money to get another one XD Sometimes I think she loves them more than me!


----------



## Tree

=D Hahaha I like your grandma!


----------



## blueridge

Tree said:


> =D Hahaha I like your grandma!


Haha Me too!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

AukWord said:


> Yup.
> 
> *There is even one re-seller (flipper) who infamously doesn't even bother to receive/inspect/re-bag.
> 
> She just redirects the fish from the transhipper to whoever won it on the eBay auction, makes that profit without the fish ever being in her hands*.
> 
> And yes, on AB you can certainly bid against a flipper, did not mean to imply you could not. Just that particular one I've observed is usually willing to go way higher on price than I personally am. And they have a tendency to bid low immediately on any cool fish that has a BiN price, thus screwing up the whole BiN option. :roll:


I saw this one recently, was disgusted with the idea, lazy [censor]..


----------



## DangerousAngel

LOOKIT! OMG This amazing person on FB found this boy for me, is having him shipped him in a day or 2, and then shipped out to a transshipper (probably Linda) on the 16th! I'M DYING!!!! But I'm also a little lost about the process. I'll probably make a thread to get some help. 








SQUEEEE!


----------



## InStitches

DangerousAngel said:


> LOOKIT! OMG This amazing person on FB found this boy for me, is having him shipped him in a day or 2, and then shipped out to a transshipper (probably Linda) on the 16th! I'M DYING!!!! But I'm also a little lost about the process. I'll probably make a thread to get some help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SQUEEEE!


wow  does your amazing person want to help me find some fish? lol :lol:


----------



## themamaj

He is so cute. Funny first thing I thought of when saw first pix is looks like wearing a football helmet. Lol up too late looking at fish after doing water changes


----------



## FinnDublynn

Ooooooooohhhhhhhh...............










Aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh......


----------



## FinnDublynn

Be.
Still..
My.
Aching.
Heart....


----------



## Elleth

Finn, that top one looks almost identical to my Elendil. Like.... A lot a lot! Almost wonder if they're related. 

Very handsome!


----------



## FinnDublynn

Elleth said:


> Finn, that top one looks almost identical to my Elendil. Like.... A lot a lot! Almost wonder if they're related.
> 
> Very handsome!



Is Elendil a giant too??? If so, you are soooooo lucky... Gorgeous!!!


----------



## IslandGirl7408

FinnDublynn said:


> Be.
> Still..
> My.
> Aching.
> Heart....


What colour would that be called--- stunning!


----------



## lilnaugrim

He's technically a Black Copper Gas. His butterfly band is a bit more accentuated, but he still qualifies.


----------



## Elleth

FinnDublynn said:


> Is Elendil a giant too??? If so, you are soooooo lucky... Gorgeous!!!


I'm not sure if he's technically a giant or not, some people I've asked say yes, others say no. He's right about 2.5 inches body only. 

Lol and yes, I am very lucky! He was a Petco find.


----------



## DangerousAngel

InStitches said:


> wow  does your amazing person want to help me find some fish? lol :lol:


LOL He might!


themamaj said:


> He is so cute. Funny first thing I thought of when saw first pix is looks like wearing a football helmet. Lol up too late looking at fish after doing water changes


LOLOL, thanks!


FinnDublynn said:


> Ooooooooohhhhhhhh...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh......


Oooooooooohhhh, I want!


----------



## FinnDublynn

Elleth said:


> I'm not sure if he's technically a giant or not, some people I've asked say yes, others say no. He's right about 2.5 inches body only.
> 
> Lol and yes, I am very lucky! He was a Petco find.



From what I've been told and have found, yes, that's a Giant... and wow oh wow was that a find, then. 

I really, really, really want a giant plakat... I sooooo do... my local petco's have the "king betta"s... and while they are giant plakats (or just very big ones) there is only ever 1 or 2 in the store and they're ALWAYS the same black with blue... there's never any variety to them...

I just want a pretty giant... lol


----------



## Elleth

My local Petco only has that kind too, lol. We picked Elendil up at one about 500 miles from my house. There was a really pretty marble king, too, but he had a flesh wound, so we didn't get the marble. 

Thought you might like to see a few pictures of Elendil:


----------



## Aqua Aurora

FinnDublynn said:


> Be.
> Still..
> My.
> Aching.
> Heart....


Compact that into a plakat and I'd be all over him (or even better if that was a her)! To hell with my self imposed "you don't need any more bettas or tanks"!


----------



## themamaj

Black copper gas is amazing!!!! My 5.5 empty tank is calling.....


----------



## FinnDublynn

Better hurry cause someone already has a bid in lol


----------



## FinnDublynn

elleth said:


> my local petco only has that kind too, lol. We picked elendil up at one about 500 miles from my house. There was a really pretty marble king, too, but he had a flesh wound, so we didn't get the marble.
> 
> Thought you might like to see a few pictures of elendil:


......is your name kari too!?


----------



## Tree

FinnDublynn said:


> Be.
> Still..
> My.
> Aching.
> Heart....




Is this one really an EE? it says is on the page. =O

but I have seen this boy yesterday. I had to take a double take on how beautiful he is.


----------



## Elleth

FinnDublynn said:


> ......is your name kari too!?


Lol no, that's my sister. She took those photos for me, since my camera is broken.


----------



## Tree

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1438412454









Look at this funny little dude. from afar, he kinda looked like a gold fish in the betta section. XD

I have been wanting a black and white fish for a long time and this one is very pretty. =D
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1438146607









I will be looking for another one like this in the future for sure. =)


----------



## FinnDublynn

Elleth said:


> Lol no, that's my sister. She took those photos for me, since my camera is broken.



We just talked about this on another thread, didn't we??? LOL.

It's all coming back to me, now. It's been a long morning... LOL


----------



## Elleth

FinnDublynn said:


> We just talked about this on another thread, didn't we??? LOL.
> 
> It's all coming back to me, now. It's been a long morning... LOL


XD No worries! We all have those days sometimes. I have a feeling tomorrow will be one for me.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Yeah. I'm at work trying to do someone elses work cause they're on vacation. I'm trained, and all, but I'm not the amazing giterdone chicka that she is. But then again, I do it for a week or so at a time, once a year, and she does it every day, and has been for like, 8 years now.

I spent 20 minutes entering information on the computer about a $5000 payment from an insurance carrier for payment on about 22 different patients of ours. We're talking hundreds of thousands of numbers to be looking at lol.. and trying to figure out what exactly the Explanation of Benefits is saying, and entering it into the computer correctly. After running down and finding my missing $18, I pressed ONE wrong button and BOOM.... eeeeeeeeverything I just did. GONE.


----------



## Elleth

Oh no! That really sucks.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Tree said:


> Is this one really an EE? it says is on the page. =O
> 
> but I have seen this boy yesterday. I had to take a double take on how beautiful he is.


If it was a real EE we would not see as much of the irids in his body scales (would be hidden by pectorals), so no.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Actually, if you look really close, his pectoral is all black and see thru and pulled forward.. and it IS very large... I'm trying to see if the other pictures will load...

But this is what I see... and the pec is being pulled forward, so I THINK there is a lot we don't see... it looks like it has the potential but without seeing the whole pec either from the front or laying against his side, it's too hard to tell


----------



## Tree

Aqua Aurora said:


> If it was a real EE we would not see as much of the irids in his body scales (would be hidden by pectorals), so no.


I thought so. why would they try to pass it off as an EE? My CT boy has large pecs but you don't see me going around saying he is an EE. LOL


----------



## lilnaugrim

EE's don't necessarily have to have fully opaque pectorals, however, that is the normal. They still need to be 1/3 of the body length though. Many VT's naturally have longer pectorals but unless they are wide and 1/3 of the body, they can't be classified as such.

The first black EE (black pectorals) wasn't actually opaque, just very large black rayed pectorals that were very round and almost 1/2 his body length, they were quite large.

However, not sure what the IBC exactly says about EE's and their opaqueness.


----------



## FinnDublynn

I think that's what's going on here, large black ray'd non opaque pectorals... They do look like they're close to 1/3 of his body, easy.









The Plakat (from last year tho) on their FB page...


----------



## Elleth

FinnDublynn said:


> I think that's what's going on here, large black ray'd non opaque pectorals... They do look like they're close to 1/3 of his body, easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Plakat (from last year tho) on their FB page...


Ugh that's such a gorgeous fish! I want one just like him.


----------



## InStitches

FinnDublynn said:


> I think that's what's going on here, large black ray'd non opaque pectorals... They do look like they're close to 1/3 of his body, easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Plakat (from last year tho) on their FB page...


this.... this I want


----------



## BettaBoy11

Woah, woah... A gorgeous black copper gas HMEE giant betta? How much is he? Is it free to set up an Aquabid account?


----------



## FinnDublynn

BettaBoy11 said:


> Woah, woah... A gorgeous black copper gas HMEE giant betta? How much is he? Is it free to set up an Aquabid account?


You have to sign up at the bottom, there's only a little over 24 hours left and it can take 24 hours for your account to be verified, so go and go NOW... Because someone has already bid on him

Click here to register: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/user.cgi?1&1&s

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1438219832

However, he's not a giant, I don't think.


----------



## Hallyx

I thought "gas" (or "mustard gas" -- what an unfortunate appellation) referred to blue and yellow/orange bi-color Betta.

Isn't that gorgeous EE (?) HM called a butterfly pattern? Is he really a "copper" or would "metallic" be more accurate?


----------



## BettaBoy11

FinnDublynn said:


> You have to sign up at the bottom, there's only a little over 24 hours left and it can take 24 hours for your account to be verified, so go and go NOW... Because someone has already bid on him
> 
> Click here to register: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/user.cgi?1&1&s
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1438219832
> 
> However, he's not a giant, I don't think.


QUICK!!! Distract me so I don't sign up before he sells!!!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

finndublynn said:


> i think that's what's going on here, large black ray'd non opaque pectorals... They do look like they're close to 1/3 of his body, easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the plakat (from last year tho) on their fb page...


omg WAAAANNT!!


----------



## Tree

Aqua Aurora said:


> omg WAAAANNT!!


RIGHT!? I want to find one of these someday! along with a black and white betta. maybe a cow pattern/koi or black body and patches of black and white on fins.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Tree said:


> RIGHT!? I want to find one of these someday! along with a black and white betta. maybe a cow pattern/koi or black body and patches of black and white on fins.


If you go to their Facebook page, you can contact them directly and see if he still has a descendent of that particular one, very possible as the halfmoon that's up for auction could easily be from the same line just with a halfmoon in the mix... He Might very well have a PK version if he had one only a year ago and is currently auctioning off an INCREDIBLY similar fish...


----------



## Tree

Ooooh yes I will have to snoop around


----------



## AukWord

Hallyx said:


> I thought "gas" (or "mustard gas" -- what an unfortunate appellation) referred to blue and yellow/orange bi-color Betta.
> 
> Isn't that gorgeous EE (?) HM called a butterfly pattern? Is he really a "copper" or would "metallic" be more accurate?


Yes, butterfly.

And, most folks breeding the yellow/copper/black variations are calling this "Copper Mustard." 

No idea if that's a technically correct appellation or not, just that this seems to be common usage among the better US breeders, and also overseas.


----------



## FinnDublynn

At this point I don't care what he's called other than "Gorgeous" and preferably, "Mine".....

Grrrr tho because payday isn't til Monday... Sad Face.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Oh, Snap Y'all... he's listed a quite a few new fish in the last few hours and they're just as breathtaking...


----------



## FinnDublynn




----------



## Mo

I think I'm about to make an impulse purchase.....


----------



## FinnDublynn

Mo said:


> I think I'm about to make an impulse purchase.....


Just search Iron May..... 

Or Click. Right. HERE.

He also has those two GOOOOORGEOUS Giants I posted yesterday too...


----------



## InStitches

Phusit has some gorgeous girls listed...


























I wish sororities were a more viable idea. I want so many of these females, they're gorgeous. But I'm too paranoid to put them at risk of hurting each other.

I might do a divided female tank for a birthday gift to myself. Haha >_> It would let me consolidate a few tanks, too... If I get a Mr. Aqua 12 gallon and divide into four sections I could add another girl  *evil, wallet-harming plans*


----------



## FinnDublynn




----------



## Elleth

OMG look at the yellow on his cheeks, he's just so handsome and adorable!


----------



## Mo

InStitches I'm really thinking about getting that second girl! Her BIN is only 20$!


----------



## FinnDublynn

Elleth said:


> OMG look at the yellow on his cheeks, he's just so handsome and adorable!


He is an ADORABLE fish all around, really he is. But that picture was just TOO CUTE. I'm in love.... lol


----------



## InStitches

Mo said:


> InStitches I'm really thinking about getting that second girl! Her BIN is only 20$!


do it! or I might!! :lol: hahaha


----------



## Nessabobessa

Gosh, I am so nervous. My seller says he shipped the betta on Monday, but my transshipper still hasn't sent a message saying he got them. Is this normal?


----------



## InStitches

Nessabobessa said:


> Gosh, I am so nervous. My seller says he shipped the betta on Monday, but my transshipper still hasn't sent a message saying he got them. Is this normal?


some are reeeeeally bad at communicating. Has the seller emailed the transshipper too?


----------



## Nessabobessa

Yes, bettaberry sent out pics and names of everyone he is sending via Jesse. That email was sent late Sunday EST.

See, he has actually been great at communicating price and shipping to me, so this is concerning :/

EDIT: Is it possible he could have shipped without emailing the tracking #?


----------



## InStitches

he might be inundated with fish, so that is odd. Have you called his phone directly? He does not check his email very well the first couple of days after getting a shipment as he is busy with the fish. Also, Jesse requires that shipping is pre-paid, if I recall. You paid ahead of time? If so the fish may have already shipped.


----------



## Nessabobessa

InStitches said:


> he might be inundated with fish, so that is odd. Have you called his phone directly? He does not check his email very well the first couple of days after getting a shipment as he is busy with the fish. Also, Jesse requires that shipping is pre-paid, if I recall. You paid ahead of time? If so the fish may have already shipped.


AACK! I hope not! Florida will cook fish! Checking the mail now!


----------



## InStitches

yeah.... that was like my big concern with him... he didn't send me a tracking number when he shipped so I had no idea when I'd get my fish, and I'm in FL.

To be safe.... watch the mail.... yup yup.


----------



## Nessabobessa

Well, I checked it and no signs of fish. EDIT: I did pay for shipping well ahead of time.

My post delivery guy is usually.... iffy on where they will deliver the fish.
Last time I got priority mail and they sent it to my front door. Another time, they leave it in the leasing office.

*grumbles about apartment living*


----------



## themamaj

Tree said:


> Is this one really an EE? it says is on the page. =O
> 
> but I have seen this boy yesterday. I had to take a double take on how beautiful he is.


No be still here just totally stopped in love!!


----------



## Tree

this... is a FEMALE? 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1438407401


----------



## FinnDublynn

It is... and she's freaking GORGEOUS


----------



## Elleth

Tree said:


> this... is a FEMALE?
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1438407401


Oooo, I *want* that fish! Love the coloring! Probably can't talk hubby into her. Wonder how upset he'd be if another betta just showed up. Hmm.


----------



## Tree

Wow she is a beaut that is for sure!


I am SO SO bad... I have bid on another betta. D= hehe 

Since my little girl Mahi passed away T^T I have a free tank to use.

Here he is! I hope I win him. I decided I wanted another Mustard Gas but in a Plakat form. and his form is BEAUTIFUL! 









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1438269004


----------



## FinnDublynn

OOOOOOOOooooohhhhhhhhh.....beautiful


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

*crosses fingers* Good Luck!


----------



## Tree

Thanks haha! If I don't get him then it's fate. if I do get him... it's... uhh FATE! Haha!


----------



## InStitches

very nice, Tree!


----------



## Tree

won him! he will be arriving at my home on the 3rd of August.


----------



## FinnDublynn

YA-HOO!!! You gonna name him Fate???? lol

That's what I did with my last boy, tho I used the name Kismet... which means Fate/Destiny


----------



## Tree

Hahahaha! naw, he needs a fish species name for the theme I have. 

Anchovy
Sardine
Maguro (Japanese for Tuna)
Kelp (strangely enough kelp is a name of a fish) 
Gar


Maybe I will think of another Japanese name for him.


----------



## lilnaugrim

What about Carp? As in, "Holy Carp, he's beautiful!" haha


----------



## Tree

you know what? I was JUST thinking of that name, Carp! Hahaha! that might be his name. =D


----------



## Aqua Aurora

My husband's betta gal came from Emmy pretty happy with her. I told her which transshipper I wanted to use (Koo Yang) and she sent an invoice that included the transshipper info in the notes section. Lucky you, you ca just pick up the fish for $3 and not spend $15-65 on shipping in the heat!
I wish there was a transhipper in reasonable driving distance from me (and NOT in philly).


----------



## Tree

Yeah she responded to me in a flash after I replied to her too! Right now I have three awesome fish from awesome breeders on Aquabid.

Right!? It's a bit of a drive since I am down south in MN but it's much better than having to spend the extra for shipping.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

Tress you better upload photos of him in his new tank!


----------



## FinnDublynn

Shes. So. Cute.


----------



## Tree

Will do! 

and aww cute! her fins look so sharp.


----------



## Tree

oooh look at this boy! he reminds me of the Phantom on the Opera!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1438348932


----------



## AukWord

That breeder, ladda, has some really neat stuff, fairly often.

I was sooo good and took a break from buying fish for, um, let's just say "quite a while for me."

And then I bought two tonight. That justifies my shipping on the one the seller forgot to send, last shipment, right? Riiiight.

Another Armageddon HMPK boy.



And this blue/black lovely HM boy.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

haha what the [cesnor]? read the auction title for this one.. don't think they'll get any buyers with that
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mutant-Fish-/252042580986?hash=item3aaee893fa



Tree said:


> oooh look at this boy! he reminds me of the Phantom on the Opera!
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1438348932


Get him and play the Phantom of the Opera cd over and over while you stare at him (love that music btw, so sad my cd got damaged long ago )


----------



## Aqua Aurora

[censor] sorry double post meant to edit old one ignore this!


----------



## Mo

I wish I could buy AB fish ughhh, I have to work with pet store betas


----------



## Tree

Aqua Aurora said:


> haha what the [cesnor]? read the auction title for this one.. don't think they'll get any buyers with that
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mutant-Fish-/252042580986?hash=item3aaee893fa
> 
> 
> HAHAHA mutant? I sure hope that it has colors like the Teenage mutant ninja turtles or else I ain't buying. Maybe it will fight crime! They don't even have great pictures of him/her.
> 
> 
> Get him and play the Phantom of the Opera cd over and over while you stare at him (love that music btw, so sad my cd got damaged long ago )




I wish I could... I SO wish I could. XD You can always buy it online or place the CD in the laptop and add it onto the computer. I never use CDs anymore sadly. It's going to be one of those things like "What's a CD and a CD player?" Just like a record players and the cassette tape/player.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Tree said:


> I wish I could... I SO wish I could. XD You can always buy it online or place the CD in the laptop and add it onto the computer. I never use CDs anymore sadly. It's going to be one of those things like "What's a CD and a CD player?" Just like a record players and the cassette tape/player.


It was damaged before I had the ability to put it on the computer.. i tried anyways, still messed up when I play it on itunes :/ Never got around to getting a new cd or downloading it to get a clean version.
I'm old enough to remember betamax (precursor/failed competition to VHS). Had a few old movies on that format waaaaay back. Don't think any kids today have even heard of that one.. it lost the war so why would they.


----------



## Tree

Aqua Aurora said:


> It was damaged before I had the ability to put it on the computer.. i tried anyways, still messed up when I play it on itunes :/ Never got around to getting a new cd or downloading it to get a clean version.
> I'm old enough to remember betamax (precursor/failed competition to VHS). Had a few old movies on that format waaaaay back. Don't think any kids today have even heard of that one.. it lost the war so why would they.




Oh god I remember betamax! Though I don't think my parents bought it cause, like you said, failed competition to VHS. saw it on the telly when I was young. XD


----------



## Aqua Aurora

I don't claim to be a betta breeding expert.. but am I the only one that finds it weird this seller is pairing a vt and a dt? I thought most breeders don't use VT as they're so common and not usable in the IBC (?)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Betta-sexed...ghting-fish-/221841044092?hash=item33a6c1b27c


----------



## Tree

Hahah maybe they think the DT is a VT. LOL


----------



## Tree

omg look at this beaut! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1438496776


don't like how pushed in his body is though =(


----------



## Elleth

Oooo this is a gorgeous orange! Looks like they probably had a whole spawn of them, got lots of similar ones.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1438567832









I want this baby! <3 So pretty and handsome.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1438569736









Love, love, love this one.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1438822872









I want a yellow betta. <3
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1438823599









Love the coloring.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1438824009









Can you tell I like that breeder? Lol! That's who I got both my imported bettas (Arausio and Faramir) from.

Wow! This one sure looks unique.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1438497182









Eeee, too cute!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1438433402









Love her!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1438441649









Page stretcher, but gosh she's cute!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1438530004

Pretty girlie! <3
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1438659427


----------



## FinnDublynn

Tree said:


> Oh god I remember betamax! Though I don't think my parents bought it cause, like you said, failed competition to VHS. saw it on the telly when I was young. XD


What gets me is that no one ever remembers LaserDisc lol


----------



## Tree

Wasn't LaserDisc around the time of VHS? I never had them before but I have heard of it before.


----------



## FinnDublynn

A little before, I think... I know my family replaced laserdisc with vhs, but that might have just been because VHS was winning LOL But, I was also REALLY young....


----------



## Tree

ah, yeah I really only had record players, cassettes and VHS's when I was young. 

Oh man this is a pretty boy! 








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1438850969


----------



## blueridge

Holy Veiltail :shock:


----------



## FinnDublynn

If that were a Her she'd looke GREAT with the boy in your Avatar.... lol


----------



## blueridge

They would! It would be interesting to see if they could have passed on that peach band into their offspring.


----------



## themamaj

Elleth said:


> Oooo, I *want* that fiis amazingh! Love the coloring! Probably can't talk hubby into her. Wonder how upset he'd be if another betta just showed up. Hmm.



He could be right there with mine that fish is amazing!


----------



## Elleth

blueridge said:


> Holy Veiltail :shock:


Gorgeous!


----------



## FinnDublynn

I am SO DIGGING the staggered Webbing on these boys.... Like, OMG.


----------



## FinnDublynn

And I'm just in love with this boy...


----------



## FinnDublynn

Wow oh wow is this boy gorgeous.... I would purchase him RIGHT NOW if I had the money, and I could get over the fact he's being sold by a jerk fish flipper.


----------



## Tree

if ONLY! he did not have that blue... I would have SO bought him and bought another tank HAHAHA and not to mention Koo Yang is not in the transhipper. XD someone get him! 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1439127506









also if his tail fin color (gold and black) was like they through out the whole fins. He would be more amazing than he is now! 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1438570265









look at this lovely boy! reminds me of an angel fish with the back pattern.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1438905693


----------



## Nessabobessa

blueridge said:


> Holy Veiltail :shock:


He's pretty! Seems like he has a lean long body like a supermodel!

I also like the boy behind him giving sassy betta eyes <3


----------



## InStitches

wow just posted this whole thing on the wrong thread... that's what I get for forgetting my concerta this morning...

*sigh* having some issues on the selling end. Buyer hasn't paid but I'm not sure how long I should wait before relisting a fish? At what point is it rude to keep a seller waiting on payment?

Also I made a bad decision  Or a good one? Both? Multiple? Multiple. It did not help that it is a three paycheck month.

Due to the slow rate of my health improvements, I will be at home much of the time for at least another few months. I think I will go ahead and attempt another spawn or two, or three. 

So, I impulse purchased an adorable, okay koi marble female from KM Bettas (in US), competitively purchased an orange hmpk from a US ebayer that imports from Thailand, and sealed my fate with a beautiful yellow dragon hm female from King Betta Thailand, who will import through Julie after August 8th.

I guess I have to set up a divided tank now? 'Cause I'm still not into the sorority thing...

Anyhow, here are the girls :lol:

This girl is just too cute, but will definitely marble out with more red and is now showing white scales that I assume will turn blue:
View attachment 603298


I got into a bidding battle for this cutie... I just love her:
View attachment 603290


And I finally get to import from one of my favorite breeders, King Betta! Might pair her with Beck for more yellow dragons? :wink:
View attachment 603282


If all fails... I will have an adorable girls tank  I'm thinking, 20 Long, divided into 4 sections?


----------



## FinnDublynn

Weren't you supposed to be downsizing???


----------



## AukWord

Congrats, on your new girls.

I saw that yellow dragon girl, and wanted her--she's much better quality than the gold dragon girl I have, but I'm trying to be good. And just very focused on my goals. ;-)


----------



## Mo

How much are his fish? I'm interested in that fancy girl but idk how much he charges


----------



## Nessabobessa

Whoa! Those girls look amazing! Almost tempting me to start a sorority...

Is it just me, or is that yellow dragon very tiny? Sooooo cute!


----------



## Tree

Oooh I love the yellow girl Instiches!

What I would LOVE to do, Is to start a Sorority of all Koi females. <3

oh and BTW I get my boooooyy tomorrrooowww! *Does happy dance*


----------



## FinnDublynn

I don't like this boys face, but the rest of him, I love...










WHOA the EYE.....









I really, really, really, really, really like this boy...











I loooove the hint of rainbow in his tail...









OOOooooohhhhhh...... Love Him!!


----------



## Elleth

FinnDublynn said:


> I really, really, really, really, really like this boy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Is this one a giant, or does he just look like it? Handsome fellow!


----------



## FinnDublynn

Elleth said:


> Is this one a giant, or does he just look like it? Handsome fellow!


He's a big ol fella...

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1438783191
2.5inches


----------



## Mo

So I finally broke and bought a girl, not a very pretty one but she looks eggy and I hope I can get her to breed. Maybe next week I'll buy a nicer girl, she was only 20 bucks and I was like hey, why not?


----------



## Elleth

FinnDublynn said:


> He's a big ol fella...
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1438783191
> 2.5inches


Oh neat! Lol yay, I'm starting to recognize the look of a giant!


----------



## Mo

Hopefully gonna try and throw her in with this boy, not expecting much but a nicer spawn will follow after them


----------



## Tree

oooh that will be a nice spawn!

and I think that giant betta was from a breeder that has three or four more of the big boys up for bids am I right?


----------



## FinnDublynn

Tree said:


> oooh that will be a nice spawn!
> 
> and I think that giant betta was from a breeder that has three or four more of the big boys up for bids am I right?


Yes, there were 3? I think? Not as pretty, tho, to me. Tho there was one that looked "similar" except the body was a dark blue


----------



## Pippin

Pretty.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1438875603 
I like the blue one in the background. 









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1439127847


----------



## Tree

yeah the one you posted was my fave of all of them. I really want one but I would want to get a 10 gallon at least for one and I only have 5 gallons. maybe in the future eh? Five bettas are enough for me.

I think I want another CT in the future. =) even though I know my hard water would destroy the fins, I still like them. or maybe it is Sardines Genes that made his fins all messed up.


----------



## InStitches

Tree said:


> What I would LOVE to do, Is to start a Sorority of all Koi females. <3


King Betta has amazing "top view" koi if you have a chance to look, but who knows if the pattern is stable. But a miniature pond full of top view koi betta would be darned adorable. 

I had a sorority once, like... 5 years ago? 6? 6. Too much drama for me haha :shock:


----------



## InStitches

FinnDublynn said:


> Weren't you supposed to be downsizing???


...yes 

Adam's scolded me already haha. But I really need something to do while I'm stuck at home :-( *pout* and raising a batch of fry or two isn't the worst thing I could do with my time, right?

Probably not the smartest reaction to finding out I probably have another two months at home. Who knows. We will see.

I think if I actually raise a good spawn, my dad won't be too upset with the sudden population increase in my apartment. He may think I'm actually being productive. Like that time I started a sewing business and broke even after buying a new sewing machine with the proceeds when the business ran down the old machine :roll:

I am trying to take the project seriously, anyhow, with as best quality females I can get that fit in my plans for now. I'm tempted to get another (male) since I'm paying trans shipping fees anyhow but 3 new fish is insane enough. To be honest, I'm regretting the "koi" purchase a little bit, since it was an impulse buy and she's beginning to show the white scales. I anticipated the red marbling out, but that was all, really.

I'm going to have to put together the new tank to cycle as soon as I get home Monday, before the second girl arrives. And I have to get quarantines up, too. It'll be exciting.



AukWord said:


> Congrats, on your new girls.
> 
> I saw that yellow dragon girl, and wanted her--she's much better quality than the gold dragon girl I have, but I'm trying to be good. And just very focused on my goals. :wink:


thanks :-D King Betta is just... always tempting. It's always a battle not to buy the fish that pop up on my news feed from them, I swear. They're so clean and bright, and no chopped up fins.



Mo said:


> How much are his fish? I'm interested in that fancy girl but idk how much he charges


Any time I have inquired about a fish, it's $35/fish and $5 shipping to US. I'm betting the fancy female is that same price.



Nessabobessa said:


> Whoa! Those girls look amazing! Almost tempting me to start a sorority...
> 
> Is it just me, or is that yellow dragon very tiny? Sooooo cute!


She's probably still young! She does look very tiny! and thanks :lol:


----------



## FinnDublynn

Lol... I love that you're justifying your "bad" actions 

It is EXACTLY what I do!! lol


----------



## AukWord

Speaking of bad actions and the justifying thereof, still trying to make the shipping math work out on my "forgotten" fish from Thailand.

This little dude is going to ride along in the same box:


----------



## Tree

Carp has made it home safe and sound! Accumulating him and junk now. I will post some shots of him tomorrow once he settles in and down. =D


----------



## blueridge

AukWord said:


> Speaking of bad actions and the justifying thereof, still trying to make the shipping math work out on my "forgotten" fish from Thailand.
> 
> This little dude is going to ride along in the same box:


Holy Moley that betta is gorgeous! :shock:


----------



## FinnDublynn

SO YELLOW










SO. PRETTY.











SO. WOW.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Everyone loves the Orange Dalmatians...










And


----------



## FinnDublynn

Totally worth watching his video...

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1438821720


And also:

So. Much. Love. Wow.


----------



## FinnDublynn

I'm...... unsure if that's natural coloring or a GIANT wound on him... I'm sure its coloring.. but wow does it look bad lol










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1438906090


----------



## lilnaugrim

It's just coloring  wound would be pink/whiteish, not red.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

finndublynn said:


> everyone loves the orange dalmatians...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and


waaaaant


----------



## InStitches

I'm so tempted to email TMT and see if there are any orange dot females. I never see any for sale.


----------



## Nessabobessa

FinnDublynn said:


> Totally worth watching his video...
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1438821720
> 
> 
> And also:
> 
> So. Much. Love. Wow.


That fish is like, "Wait, hold up a second. I gotta fight this guy. No time to show off!"


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Will the red spead in the dalmatian bettas ultimately leaving you with an orange/peach scales and solid red fins?


----------



## Tree

that would be my guess Aqua. but I don't know to much about that. I would think the fins would get a little more red on the female along with her head. And for the male. the fins might change more than the females. my little girl Maguro changed a lot since I got her. I love the look she looks like now. but that is my taste. lol


----------



## FinnDublynn

lilnaugrim said:


> It's just coloring  wound would be pink/whiteish, not red.


You have to admit tho it looks like a giant flesh wound... And looks so much like one, you almost wanna second guess yourself lol


----------



## AukWord

Aqua Aurora said:


> Will the red spead in the dalmatian bettas ultimately leaving you with an orange/peach scales and solid red fins?


Nope. Dalmatians are fairly stable.

You will get some more expression of the spotting in the fins, getting a bit more intense and a few more showing up as the fish matures, but basically they will stay a light-bodied fish with spotty fins.



blueridge said:


> Holy Moley that betta is gorgeous! :shock:


Ah, thank you so much. I have HMPK with better form than he has, but I just had to have his color, and have a nice female who should help clean up that form some.

He's very sparkly, isn't he? :-D



FinnDublynn said:


> You have to admit tho it looks like a giant flesh wound... And looks so much like one, you almost wanna second guess yourself lol


Looks like maybe incomplete expression of the dragon scaling, to me.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

the first photo makes me laugh
http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropic...n-betta-K16-/281765761456?hash=item419a8c51b0


----------



## Tree

Hahahahahaha!!!!!! omg I cracked up when I saw the first photo.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Bwajahahahahahaahahahahajfnxjdkdndjdndbshdidn


----------



## FinnDublynn

Holy....... ?????? something. I don't even know. I'm lost for words.










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1439305977


----------



## Tree

wow.... o_0 

now that is a big fish. reminds me of an albino Quasimoto cause of the hunch back. So do they add another betta in the tank to show of the size or am I just blind and do not see the divider?


----------



## FinnDublynn

It looks like they're together to me...


----------



## Tree

I mean that is fine as long as they were monitored while they took the shots. LOL but wow just think the future will breed even larger bettas. *imagines a koi sized betta* lol


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I wonder whether size affects the lifespan of these fish. 

Sort of how larger breeds of dogs (especially giant breeds) have much shorter lifespans than smaller breeds of dogs. 

That topline makes me shudder, although it's a nice colour.


----------



## DangerousAngel

FinnDublynn said:


> Holy....... ?????? something. I don't even know. I'm lost for words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1439305977


HOLY....HUGE BETTA! 
But look at dat face tho!


----------



## FinnDublynn

LittleBettaFish said:


> I wonder whether size affects the lifespan of these fish.
> 
> Sort of how larger breeds of dogs (especially giant breeds) have much shorter lifespans than smaller breeds of dogs.
> 
> That topline makes me shudder, although it's a nice colour.



I've wondered the same thing... especially since some forms of gigantism in humans, too, alter the life span.


----------



## FinnDublynn

OOOOOOH... how handsome....










And Oo La La...


----------



## FinnDublynn

wow, that is one amazing Cadual... SOOOO perfect...












OMG... Not even grumpy face... Straight up Murder Face... Love it!! LOL


----------



## blueridge

LittleBettaFish said:


> I wonder whether size affects the lifespan of these fish.
> 
> Sort of how larger breeds of dogs (especially giant breeds) have much shorter lifespans than smaller breeds of dogs.
> 
> That topline makes me shudder, although it's a nice colour.


While I have never had a giant that big :shock: I think it tends on the fishes background genetics as to how long giants live. I've owned several over my betta keeping, and I've had them live from 1.5 to 3-4 years.


----------



## Mo

I know this isn't the eBay thread but... My girl just got here from Oklahoma, she's pretty stressed out and smaller than I expected but I can't wait to acclimate and see her true colors, unfortunately she'll be stuck in that bag till I get home around 4.... It's 11 right now :-/


----------



## InStitches

this face has me cracking up...

View attachment 605458


----------



## Tree

have you seen the Geico commercial about the screaming goat? That is the sound I hear when I see that picture. LOL

http://www.marketmenot.com/geico-screaming-scapegoat-commercial/

WOW I love love LOVE her colors!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1439041545

wow you don't see a DTCT everyday o_o but her back looks deformed T^T








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1439391294

But the male!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1439391369

wow look at this ones pretty fins!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1438871408


----------



## Aqua Aurora

InStitches said:


> this face has me cracking up...
> 
> View attachment 605458


Same, I linked to it on the previous page because of that face. Shame he looks like he might be a fin nibbler, lovely colors.


----------



## DBanana

I like the pink 








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1439041317


----------



## blueridge

Just wanted to say that my boy came in today! I'm so happy! He has settled in pretty well and I'll get photos of him once I get my hands on a camera. I'm so happy he hasn't marbled any or been fin nipping. Here is his auction photo. Can't get enough of his cuteness :-D


----------



## Tree

YES! I cannot wait to see him in action in his new home. =)


----------



## AukWord

Blueridge, that bit of coppery/green irid stuff in his tail is very interesting.

Makes me wonder what all is behind him, and what he is carrying.


----------



## blueridge

I can't either Tree! He is going to be quarantined for a week just to make sure, then off to his divided half of my one 10 gal. he'll go!

I think it would be interesting to know too AukWord. He only has that bit on his tail and maybe a few random dots of it on his body and that is it. Also the white patch on his back is dragon scales too. It will be interesting to watch him grow and change if he does.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Ooooooh!!!! Me likey!!!!!

Very beautiful boy!!!


----------



## blueridge

Thanks litelboyblu! I see why so many people buy bettas off of aquabid. They are literally outstanding fish :shock:


----------



## FinnDublynn

Oh, wow... I would be so sad if I got this boy and he wasn't stable...










I used to spend my every waking moment looking at houses for sale and figuring out how I would remodel it and decorate it... "this kitchen SCREAMS that it wants to be modern industrial...." and "I could so do a country chic living room if we knocked out that wall, and added exposed beams to the ceiling..." picking out furniture and accessories, etc.

Or I would spend hours doing Sodoku puzzles or play any of the 300 different puzzle games on my tablet...


now? I spend all my time looking at fishies...


Oooooh... this guy looks like a painting...

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1439229184


----------



## Aqua Aurora

FinnDublynn said:


> Oh, wow... I would be so sad if I got this boy and he wasn't stable...


Considering how unstable the koi female my husband got from that seller I would advise against buying that unless you can accept the marbling.


----------



## FinnDublynn

I would be ok if he marbled, but even with "free" tanks now, I'm not ready in my heart to replace any of my boys, its too soon... I don't have the money, either. But wow, he's gorgeous. He could always marble out prettier, and marbling can be half the fun! But, he's not meant to be right now. And that's fine.


----------



## FinnDublynn

I wish there were a definitive way of telling if a betta will marble or not. Be like, "oh, yeah, look at that. He's got blue eyes.. he's going to marble." or something lol

Or like, if his pectorals are opaque, the won't marble, transparent they wont... doesn't matter WHAT it is.. I just wish it existed lol


----------



## IslandGirl7408

That would be great! Is there any way at all of knowing? Any hints....?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Just experience. I can sometimes tell if a fish will be stable or not but it's still a gamble. Most red "koi" marbles will marble out to red. The ones that tend to stay as "koi" are usually the yellow ones, but if it has blue on it, the blue may eventually take over. So you just have to watch how other's fishes have marbled. Some patterns you can see are already taking over in their pictures.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

lilnaugrim said:


> Just experience. I can sometimes tell if a fish will be stable or not but it's still a gamble. M*ost red "koi" marbles will marble out to red. *The ones that tend to stay as "koi" are usually the yellow ones, but if it has blue on it, the blue may eventually take over. So you just have to watch how other's fishes have marbled. Some patterns you can see are already taking over in their pictures.


This happened to my husbands "koi".
"Koi" gets over used as a new 'hip' term to sell fish because people would not buy the same fish if it was labeled "marble". Some are stable but being labeled "koi" is no guarantee.
That said the red girl my husband got from emmy has a wonderful personality! Husband loves her and I'm happy he enjoys her ^^


----------



## IslandGirl7408

Very interesting! Maybe someone would like to start a koi picture thread showing before and afters so we can all get better at telling....?


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Sorry slight tangent... not your typical betta and no way I'll ever set up a proper tank for one of these (horrified to try marine setups) but OMG WANT
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ORA-Marine-Betta-captive-bred-/141739514887?hash=item2100555c07








Its a "marine betta" , not at all related to our splendids but still!
Photo doesn't do the species justice



edit: and wtf is there an inanimate object (marble) GOLDFISH statue in the LIVE FISH section under "betta" search on ebay? Did I miss some huge scientific breakthrough that shows marble is a living organism?


----------



## Tree

oh wow that is one pretty salt water fish =D


----------



## kittenfish

I'm not looking for a male but I love the color on this guy.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Halfmoon-pl...h-fancy-B11-/281764330549?hash=item419a767c35


----------



## Nessabobessa

IslandGirl7408 said:


> Very interesting! Maybe someone would like to start a koi picture thread showing before and afters so we can all get better at telling....?


I am 100% about that! I have a koi who is changing, and I would like to see if he is going to stay multicolored or eventually turn solid.


----------



## FinnDublynn

I wish his form were better.... not that I'm a breeder, or care much about form in the long run, but in this case, it makes him unattractive. If he were longer and sleeker, or even a giant, I'd be in LOVE.










Buuuuut.... His brother?? Oh. Yes.










WOW... She is just TOO STINKIN CUTE...










And Her Brother!!!











Oh! And this girl!!!


----------



## IslandGirl7408

Aqua Aurora said:


> This happened to my husbands "koi".
> "Koi" gets over used as a new 'hip' term to sell fish because people would not buy the same fish if it was labeled "marble". Some are stable but being labeled "koi" is no guarantee.
> That said the red girl my husband got from emmy has a wonderful personality! Husband loves her and I'm happy he enjoys her ^^


So, I did it. I started a thread called "KOI BETTAS" so people who have bought koi bettas can post pictures of any coloration changes so we can all learn what to expect if we purchase one. 
Aqua aurora, I know I'd love to see pictures of your husband's fish....
Lil...I bet you have a lot of pictures as well....


----------



## Aqua Aurora

IslandGirl7408 said:


> So, I did it. I started a thread called "KOI BETTAS" so people who have bought koi bettas can post pictures of any coloration changes so we can all learn what to expect if we purchase one.
> Aqua aurora, I know I'd love to see pictures of your husband's fish....
> Lil...I bet you have a lot of pictures as well....


I put in photo history up to yesterday's photos ^^ Will update over time as I take more shots


----------



## lilnaugrim

I've actually never owned Koi's or any real marbles other than my newest boy; Macklin who only changes between blue and white on his body. My experience lies with being on this forum for over two years and watching how other people's fish change  A lot can go on in just two years ^_^ plus the half year I stalked so I guess it's more like 3 years lol.


----------



## Tree

wow, If I had room I would so bid for this guy. Been drooling over black and dark red bettas for some reason.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1439222135


----------



## FinnDublynn

So Dashing.












He's SO amazing.. YOU MUST CLICK!


AAAHHHH OMG *THROWS TEMPERTANTRUM* I WANT I WANT I WANT I WANT!!!!


----------



## FinnDublynn

The most amazing DT I've seen in a long time...


----------



## Tree

FinnDublynn said:


> The most amazing DT I've seen in a long time...


SAME! I saw that boy and I drooled a little. and I love the name of it. Haha Alien. XD


----------



## FinnDublynn

Tree said:


> SAME! I saw that boy and I drooled a little. and I love the name of it. Haha Alien. XD



Yeah. I looked at him and went... "Alien, huh? Your name is Weaver."


----------



## AukWord

So, I bought this lovely pink pair.


----------



## Laurenie

aukword said:


> so, i bought this lovely pink pair.


*swoons*


----------



## FinnDublynn

So Cute!!


----------



## FinnDublynn

AND.. My ultimate favorite....


----------



## IslandGirl7408

How could you NOT have bought those gorgeous pink bettas, AukWord!! Sooooo jealous!


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

AukWord said:


> So, I bought this lovely pink pair.


Hello.

I'm going to walk you through what you're going to do here, AukWord. Listen carefully.

Step 1: Get your two home.
Step 2: Breed them.
Step 3: Ship me the babies.

OH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESS I'M DYING!!!
THEY'RE PINK EE'S! PINK! EE'S! GIMME GIMME GIMME GIMME GIMME!!!

So yes. Follow the plan. Breed & ship. You know what you have to do.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

I also want to call dibs on buying a pink ee baby-female preferably!


----------



## IslandGirl7408

Me too-- also a girl!


----------



## Canis

*raises hand* I also want pink babies :3


----------



## AukWord

LOL @ you guys.

This breeder's girls are no joke. My yellow EE girl, same breeder, is the one who annihilated her mate 

We shall see if Mr. Fish can even handle Mrs. Fish, before we count our eggs, 'k? ;-)


----------



## FinnDublynn

LOL.. they're not even counting eggs... they're counting healthy happy 2-3 month old fry already lol


----------



## AukWord

Good point, PO.

Cart<--Waaaaaaaaay ahead of horse, LOL.


----------



## Tree

I want one of the babies tooo!!!! Hahaha


----------



## AukWord

I will be sure to tell the pink pair "No pressure" when they get here.


----------



## FinnDublynn

AukWord said:


> I will be sure to tell the pink pair "No pressure" when they get here.



When I decide to order my amazing boy that I decided today i super freaking want... if your boy and girl don't wanna get freaky, we should meet them up for a "one night stand" lol

I have 22 minutes to get the courage up to press buy... and i just dunno lol

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1439170873


----------



## kittenfish

Hi, I heard you had pink EE babies for sale? I'll take one!


----------



## FinnDublynn

I like this boy too!!


----------



## AukWord

Aw, I see you didn't hit the button.

You should know it in your bones, if/when you do, girl. Just a "have to have" gut feeling ;-)

Watch, the pink EEs will spawn and have 371 fry, and not one of them will be pink.


----------



## FinnDublynn

The only reason I didn't is because I literally don't have the money... If I pressed the button I'd have to pay for it with my parents credit card and then ask for forgiveness later lol


----------



## Mo

Why was this girl only 5 bucks! Ugh I just had to get her... And a platinum white guy too... I don't need more fish but they had to pop up, kinda scares me that the seller has 0 feedback though haha


----------



## Mo

The boy


----------



## InStitches

maybe $5 so the seller can get some quick feedback on the quality of his fish and shipping practices?


----------



## InStitches

AukWord said:


> So, I bought this lovely pink pair.


...is there like a ceremony we can perform to make sure these two spawn for you? :lol: wow so pink!


----------



## FinnDublynn

What I love the most?? Is that all AukWord said was that she bought them... She never said she was going to breed them, either... 

I love this forum.


----------



## Mo

Those pinks are sure sweet haha. 

And I'm honestly at loss institches... Maybe your right.. His/her auctions were only 24 hours long


----------



## AngelFins

commenting to follow and feed my addiction!!!


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

I'll take one pink girl and one pink boy please. Tell your pair that there's a reservation to be met, so they'd better get to work! LOL


----------



## BlueInkFish

Don't forget about me!!!!!!! Reserve a beautiful boy for me  haha, get to work!!! Once they arrive of course


----------



## FinnDublynn

OH MY GOODNESS BANLEANG BETTAS HAS AMAZING GIANTS RIGHT NOWWWW!!!!!









I LOVE THIS ONE!!!












AND THIS OOONNEEEEEE


----------



## InStitches

yeah I almost bid on that first one... I need a new male for my spawn project now... >_> haha. The female arrived early this morning, I got an email from Julie and paid for the shipping so I think she will be here Wed/Thurs.

Is he an actual dragon (fixed white scales) or a marble? Like all that gorgeous white turning to blue... would not work haha.

I did find a fantastic yellow dragon hmpk on one of the TBC groups, but not sure if I want to do yellow dragon x yellow dragon, or something more adventurous. Also not sure if the seller will ship through Jesse, which I would prefer - since most of TBC seems to ship through Linda?


----------



## blueridge

FinnDublynn said:


> OH MY GOODNESS BANLEANG BETTAS HAS AMAZING GIANTS RIGHT NOWWWW!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE THIS ONE!!!




OMG that first boy is amazing :shock: I would totally recommend you get him Finn ;-) Banleang's bettas are awesome


----------



## FinnDublynn

blueridge said:


> OMG that first boy is amazing :shock: I would totally recommend you get him Finn ;-) Banleang's bettas are awesome



I knoooowwwww one of my favorite breeders!!! I can't tell which one i like more and I really really really really really wish I had monnneeeyyyy....

The pictures, I like the second boy better.... but the first boy is STUNNING in the video, I'm just afraid the red will wind up taking over...

But aaaahhhh!! I've wanted a Giant for SO LONG and a Banleang Betta even longer... I'm hyperventilating and considering selling my Sauna to get the fish.... LOL


----------



## FinnDublynn

There were 2 others I wasn't as impressed with... but thooooseeeee twoooo.......


----------



## FinnDublynn

There was also this one:









And this one:


----------



## Watermelons

Any canadians on here tried aquabid yet? The thought scares me that its going to another person before it comes to me.... never ordered an animal off an auction before.... what kind of shipping fees are the canadians looking at?
It seems like such a hastle...


At least on ebay there are americans selling fish and i can just have it sent to an address in the states and bring it home...
Ughh dont know what i want to do...


----------



## blueridge

The red on that boy probably would marble a little, but I don't think it would too much. I like the first boy on your second post. I think he is adorable ^.^ I wish I had known that you were looking for a giant, I would have sold you mine for just the shipping cost D: I just got rid of him too. But you should totally save up the money and get one! Giants are amazing <3


----------



## AukWord

Okay, so litelboyblu wants a litelboyPINK, and lots of other folks want pink, so these two apparently have a job, before they even arrive here.

How long am I allowed to quarantine them and let them rest and settle in? Ten minutes? Fifteen? ;-)

As for the Giants--I love me some Giants, can see why everyone wants them.


----------



## FinnDublynn

I thought I hated them. Then I found out they come in more than "clamped fin Petco Black" lol

And then I was like OH EM GEE I NEED ONE


----------



## Aqua Aurora

AukWord said:


> Okay, so litelboyblu wants a litelboyPINK, and lots of other folks want pink, so these two apparently have a job, before they even arrive here.
> 
> How long am I allowed to quarantine them and let them rest and settle in? Ten minutes? Fifteen? ;-)
> 
> As for the Giants--I love me some Giants, can see why everyone wants them.


Always go through good quarantining protocols but make sure they get in the mood once thats done! They have quotas to fill! Put on some romance music, give them fancy meaty (candle lit) meals, and maybe have a little rain in their tanks (watering pale with dechlorinated water-I've heard this gets some boys bubblenesting).


----------



## blueridge

Finn here are some more giants for you!


















I'm not too sure why, but I love this boy!


----------



## Guppie luver

Can I also place an order for any little pink fish


----------



## AukWord

Guppie luver said:


> Can I also place an order for any little pink fish


Only if you let me bump around on your gorgeous boy for a little bit, sometime. (Former dressage rider, so I promise I won't yank his mouth or nag at his sides.)

I'm not sure I'd consider those offerings from Interbetta as true Giants, depending on how much more they might grow. Those measured pics seem a bit small.


----------



## Guppie luver

AukWord said:


> Only if you let me bump around on your gorgeous boy for a little bit, sometime. (Former dressage rider, so I promise I won't yank his mouth or nag at his sides.)
> 
> I'm not sure I'd consider those offerings from Interbetta as true Giants, depending on how much more they might grow. Those measured pics seem a bit small.


Haha I mean if you want to, he can be a bit of a handful, he's only 5


----------



## AukWord

Guppie luver said:


> Haha I mean if you want to, he can be a bit of a handful, he's only 5


Used to exercise TBs for a local track. And rode a plumb spooky hot-as-all-heck Arabian mare for 17 years. I doubt he's more handful than that. Then again, I don't quite bounce when I hit the ground, like I used to :lol:

Hey, you could video--we might win some money on AFV.


----------



## FinnDublynn

blueridge said:


> Finn here are some more giants for you!



This boy is gorgeous. I would love to see what his color REALLY looks like, tho. The lighting def seems off. And his form is a little wonky, but things like that dont matter as much to me as I'm not a breeder.

And I agree, some of the measurements don't QUITE reach the 2 inch mark, but they're close!! If I had to "settle" I would be quite happy anyways, but I'm def looking more for a giant plakat than halfmoon.. My Finn is a fairly large halfmoon, probably just barely under these boys. But I really want me a GIANT one, you know?


----------



## FinnDublynn

OK... OK. The auction for those Banleang Giants is over on friday night evening, 4:30pm my time (which by then I'll be on my way to camping...) But I get paid that day, about 10am.... IF MY CHECK IS ENOUGH... I'm pulling the trigger. I'm doing it. I'm GOING to import a betta.

It's been REALLY slow this month for patients, and I work by commission, essentially, so I'm afraid I won't have the money... but I'm gonna cross my fingers... Cause if I got it....?? I'm getting him. Either one, whichever one is still available.


----------



## blueridge

FinnDublynn said:


> This boy is gorgeous. I would love to see what his color REALLY looks like, tho. The lighting def seems off. And his form is a little wonky, but things like that dont matter as much to me as I'm not a breeder.
> 
> And I agree, some of the measurements don't QUITE reach the 2 inch mark, but they're close!! If I had to "settle" I would be quite happy anyways, but I'm def looking more for a giant plakat than halfmoon.. My Finn is a fairly large halfmoon, probably just barely under these boys. But I really want me a GIANT one, you know?


I agree they are a little small, but I think they would grow up a little more. I think they were only a couple of months old if I remember correctly. I understand wanting a giant plakat! They are great! But I thought I would share with you.


----------



## FinnDublynn

And I ALWAYS appreciate getting to oogle a pretty Betta :-D so thank you for sharing!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Finn, that boy is a Turquoise Monster Metallic, the white on his face will eventually fade to the turquoise color. He'll keep those black and likely the cellophane parts as well.

He'll look a little something like this...only...you know, bigger fins lol









Turquoise have the ability to appear a black/blue in some lights, a bright turquoise in others and a green in proper sunlight or under a flashlight. Whatever people tell you, there is no real such thing as a Green Betta, just awkward lighting.


----------



## blueridge

No problem! :-D


----------



## FinnDublynn

lilnaugrim said:


> Finn, that boy is a Turquoise Monster Metallic, the white on his face will eventually fade to the turquoise color. He'll keep those black and likely the cellophane parts as well.
> 
> He'll look a little something like this...only...you know, bigger fins lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turquoise have the ability to appear a black/blue in some lights, a bright turquoise in others and a green in proper sunlight or under a flashlight. Whatever people tell you, there is no real such thing as a Green Betta, just awkward lighting.


Very true... Kismet is turquoise so he's green or blue or teal depending on where he is in the tank lol


----------



## Blackstar00

Girliest Betta I've ever seen :-D I really reallly want him


----------



## InStitches

Wow, a twin to Pup!  haha! Sort of... 2.5" and 3 months old! he will be bigger 










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1439626806


----------



## InStitches

Is this rosetail? Or just a bit floofy? He's gorgeous...


----------



## lilnaugrim

Just barely. He's an OHM with some extra branching but yes, you can call him RT.


----------



## InStitches

Look who arrived today!! :-D A whole day early. I had no idea I was receiving by 1 Day UPS Air. Haha thanks Julie Tran :lol: Communication is minimal, as expected, but everything is fast and clean - the way I like it.

View attachment 609234


She is perfection... but I am feeling so burnt out on the dragon thing now. I think I'm not over Beck dying yet. He was such a great little guy :-? So I may hang on to her and wait to spawn her for another few months.

My new little/big guy, Pup, has sparked my interest in larger Bettas, so I think I will work on a Giant betta project instead. I bought this guy from Difa  and will ship him through Jesse in Miami on the 24th...

View attachment 609226


----------



## Aqua Aurora

If you're "burnt out on dragons" I can take her for you ^.~
How much does transshipping with julli cost for 1 day air?


----------



## InStitches

hehe 

It was $28 I think.... here:

Import Fee $3

Box Fee $5

Shipping 2 days $20

Total $28

I did pay for 2 Day shipping, so not sure what happened.


----------



## FinnDublynn

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!

I HAVE THE BEST MOMMY EVER!!! SHES GONNA BUY ME MY GIANT!! And she's even sending me enough money to press "BUY IT NOW" this afternoon!!!!

GAH! GAH! OMG! I'm going to get my first Betta off AquaBid!!!


I don't know which one I want more, tho!!

Guy #1 is BEAUTIFUL and a little bigger and I like his tail so so so much.. However, I know the red will spread a little (Lil thinks his back half will stay pretty stable but more red will come on the body, but the Dragonscales will stay the same) And I don't know how I feel about him getting TOO much more red, tho at this point I don't think I could ever ever not love my giant...









And Guy #2 has this beautiful smooooth look to him that's just breathtaking. With hints of purple and some blue/teal iridescent, and the dragonscales over the colored body.. he reminds me of the Northern Lights. And, technically, that little splotch of yellow on his Anal COULD classify him as an Armaggedon, but meh. Lil thinks he'll stay fairlystable tho the red could come up under the dragonscales more, giving him more of that purple look... 










I dunno which one to get!!!! gah! I like the spottedness of boy #1 and he seems more feisty than boy #2 in the video, but I looove the cleaner look and the longer ventrals of #2.... Help!! Which one!? My heart is still telling me it doesn't matter cause I can't have either because it hasn't really set in that I can!


----------



## IslandGirl7408

For what it's worth, I like #2


----------



## BettaLover5658

WOW those are nice


----------



## FinnDublynn

InStitches said:


> Wow, a twin to Pup!  haha! Sort of... 2.5" and 3 months old! he will be bigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1439626806



I considered this boy, too... I can't believe my mommy is going to help me get my giant betta!!! This boy is beautiful too... but I'm now so conflicted lol


----------



## IslandGirl7408

This one looks a lot like my sons fish....here is what happened to him...


----------



## IslandGirl7408

My advice.... Don't rush ....enjoy the hunt and get the one you can't live without....


----------



## FinnDublynn

I've been hunting for 3 months. Lol


----------



## InStitches

lol I hate the hunt. It's like... I'll import and a WEEK LATER there are a bunch I like a lot better


----------



## FinnDublynn

I have yet to find a giant olakat that I like even half as much as these two.... I just dunno whichof the two I like more... Aiming for number one tho, I think


----------



## FinnDublynn

And I already found the one I can't live without and I didn't have the space or money for him... So I watched his auction go unsold for 5 rounds before he wasn't put back up and that breaks my heart...


----------



## InStitches

You should  I think he is the prettiest tbh. It's so difficult not to buy him myself XD *sits on hands* I need to behave.

I know the seller has even more Giants, too, so you can always email and ask for photos of additional fish available? Maybe a video of what all he has jarred?


----------



## InStitches

FinnDublynn said:


> And I already found the one I can't live without and I didn't have the space or money for him... So I watched his auction go unsold for 5 rounds before he wasn't put back up and that breaks my heart...


oh man  I think we all get one of those. Mine was about a year ago, a perfect, MASSIVE spade tail mustard gas Giant on ebay.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Yeah....

I think I've basically decides on number one, because my 'but number two.... ' doesn't feel as strong as my, 'but... The first one...'


----------



## InStitches

FinnDublynn said:


> Yeah....
> 
> I think I've basically decides on number one, because my 'but number two.... ' doesn't feel as strong as my, 'but... The first one...'


eee <3 you will spoil him rotten I'm sure ;-)


----------



## lilnaugrim

Fish from eBay:

This boy looks similar to the one Finn is going for, but not Giant
http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropic...t-betta-D10-/281753799895?hash=item4199d5ccd7


What a cutie patootie! I have a soft spot for Piebald Black Coppers!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/H142-Thai-I...s-Live-Fish-/252052258110?hash=item3aaf7c3d3e


HNNNNNNGGGGGG!!! LOOK AT THESE FEESH!
Seller has a bunch up like this but they're all Waaaaa--aaaa-aaayyy to expensive! Doesn't even include free shipping!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Live-Betta-...ANEER-10215-/151772206343?hash=item2356541507


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Live-Betta-...DIVER-11015-/151772233048?hash=item2356547d58


----------



## FinnDublynn

I did it!! Omg omg omg omg omg i did it!!!


----------



## FinnDublynn

I'm Giddy Nervous now... 
But, he's mine!! MINE!!


----------



## AukWord

Awww, huge congrats.

I was awaiting your decision, and the outcome with "baited breath."


----------



## FinnDublynn

While I hope he doesn't change too much, I'll be ok if he does. I just loved him from the moment I saw him and for my first Aquabid purchase to be from Banleang??? I'm so giddy. I'm also going to be a horrible nervous wreck til he's in his tank...


----------



## InStitches

Congrats on your first Aquabid fishy!!! Yay! 

And yeah not a bad first purchase at all!


----------



## InStitches

Ooooh... yellow spot red koi... that could turn out really well or really poorly I guess. Bidding is only at $15... because of the split ventral?


----------



## FinnDublynn

.........

If my shipping quote isn't TOO high....
And I get it in the next few hours...

I might bring this beauty home from overseas, too..


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ugh, that's my weakness. I had to pull myself from the AB page of Mustard's since I'm downsizing >.< NOT upgrading!!

...I should unsubscribe from this thread for now to resist temptation but you all find such gorgeous fish! ugh! Decisions! Decisions!


----------



## FinnDublynn

My mom gave me $150... But! The first boy was $80.... and the shipping might be close to $70 because I'm in Alaska (That's what I was quoted by an E-Bay seller once, so it might not be THAT much, but, we'll see??) But it will probably be close to $50 anyways. If it's only $50... I might pull the trigger. lol


----------



## InStitches

overnight shipping is like $35... plus box and import fees. If your trans shipper is reasonable I think it will be around $50. Try their phone number if email doesn't work. They don't respond sometimes. Who are you shipping through?

Go figure, the day after I throw my hands up in the air about dragons, this stunner pops up:










So... do I stick to Giants or revert to dragons and re-sell the Giant I am importing? XD Oh man this orange HM is stunning.


----------



## FinnDublynn

I sent a text to Jesse, and E-mail to Julie... and I'll try Linda last...

But Emmy has a $10 Giant shipping fee, I have no idea what Banleang's shipping fee is, and hopefully $50 for the Transhipping and Shipping fee... I'm still going over the $150 my mom sent me, THO, not much and it won't hurt to throw a little of my own money in there.

AND... Stitches, if you decide to resell the Giant you're importing, I miiiiiight just take him, too. LOL (I *DO* have 3 open spots... )

I do love my Red and White boy I just purchased.. I'm so so so so so happy I bought him. As stunning as the Mustard gas is and your Orange Giant, I'm still overthemoon for my Santana(temp name that mommy gave him lol)


----------



## InStitches

$10 is a bit high, usually it's $7 shipping for Giants.

LOL You'll be the first person I go to if I need to rehome any Giants, Finn 

*glances at bank account* hmmmn. I can't BIN until Friday. Maybe I should let that be the determining factor.

Alternatively I can buy the female version of the male, not worry about fin biting, and pay a little less. And I could breed her to the Giant male. She just appears to be... a weeee bit spoony. Maybe I can message the seller and ask if others are available.


----------



## FinnDublynn

InStitches said:


> $10 is a bit high, usually it's $7 shipping for Giants.
> 
> LOL You'll be the first person I go to if I need to rehome any Giants, Finn
> 
> *glances at bank account* hmmmn. I can't BIN until Friday. Maybe I should let that be the determining factor.
> 
> Alternatively I can buy the female version of the male, not worry about fin biting, and pay a little less. And I could breed her to the Giant male. She just appears to be... a weeee bit spoony. Maybe I can message the seller and ask if others are available.


Usually $7ish, yes. But Emmy's is $5 for regular, $10 for giant..


----------



## InStitches

I just want all the fish. Thailand should send me all the fish. That will settle it.

I'm actually considering opening an aquatics store. The LFS recently closed down, and while the owner blames the internet, I blame poor marketing and poor location. No one knew his store existed, and closed LFS appeared on Google search before him.

It would be so much fun and I'd really enjoy it. I'm familiar with the area's demand and market, on top of the fact that we have a Port. It would allow me to "diversify," and offer transshipping, imported goods and livestock, and being in Florida in general could mean local options as well.

Obviously, I would have to vend on internet as well in order to stay open, but having a storefront + space in back would mean I have a place to operate that out of.

If I could find an efficient way to offer healthy livestock and plants... I could make a killing. Most of the stores around here are poo.


----------



## FinnDublynn

That sounds like an awesome plan


----------



## AukWord

He's really pretty, Finn. Dunno how much *he* costs, but his extra customs/shipping will only be about five bucks.

<not trying to enable or anything>


----------



## Tree

lilnaugrim said:


> Ugh, that's my weakness. I had to pull myself from the AB page of Mustard's since I'm downsizing >.< NOT upgrading!!
> 
> ...I should unsubscribe from this thread for now to resist temptation but you all find such gorgeous fish! ugh! Decisions! Decisions!




RIGHT!? I am feeling the same pain you are. such beautiful fish. I do have an extra tank now from Anchovy passing away, but I don't have the heart to get another fish yet.


----------



## allied123

I'm not super active here (but I do lurk all the time) but I am in Florida for now, could I ask where in Florida you're planning on setting up shop (eventually)? I'd spend my money there if it's nearby! (I'm also nosey and if you are nearby maybe you could point out other good lfs as the best one I know of is petland...)


----------



## blueridge

Glad you got him Finn! He is gorgeous :shock:


----------



## Nessabobessa

FinnDublynn said:


> I sent a text to Jesse, and E-mail to Julie... and I'll try Linda last...
> 
> But Emmy has a $10 Giant shipping fee, I have no idea what Banleang's shipping fee is, and hopefully $50 for the Transhipping and Shipping fee... I'm still going over the $150 my mom sent me, THO, not much and it won't hurt to throw a little of my own money in there.
> 
> AND... Stitches, if you decide to resell the Giant you're importing, I miiiiiight just take him, too. LOL (I *DO* have 3 open spots... )
> 
> I do love my Red and White boy I just purchased.. I'm so so so so so happy I bought him. As stunning as the Mustard gas is and your Orange Giant, I'm still overthemoon for my Santana(temp name that mommy gave him lol)


I had Jesse when he shipped Spex last week. He was absolutely awesome about keeping in touch with me. Don't bombard the email, because he always emailed me back within a day or two. Couldn't recommend him emough


----------



## BettaSplendid

Congratulations, Finn! I am glad you went with your heart and got the purply one. So beautiful. Hope you're able to get the other one too.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Nessabobessa said:


> I had Jesse when he shipped Spex last week. He was absolutely awesome about keeping in touch with me. Don't bombard the email, because he always emailed me back within a day or two. Couldn't recommend him emough



Oh, yeah. I jsut texted this morning, waiting to hear. I don't bombard people lol


----------



## FinnDublynn

AukWord said:


> He's really pretty, Finn. Dunno how much *he* costs, but his extra customs/shipping will only be about five bucks.
> 
> <not trying to enable or anything>



So many enablers!! lol.

Thank you everyone for the congrats.. I'm so so so excited, tho I think I've decided against the Mustard Gas boy... Stick with one and see how terrible my stress level gets first lol


----------



## InStitches

allied123 said:


> I'm not super active here (but I do lurk all the time) but I am in Florida for now, could I ask where in Florida you're planning on setting up shop (eventually)? I'd spend my money there if it's nearby! (I'm also nosey and if you are nearby maybe you could point out other good lfs as the best one I know of is petland...)


Jacksonville area  Yeah Petland is the best place for fish where I am at but their fish-focused stock has decreased. And they recently started focusing more on puppies *shudders* I hope it's not from BYB. They always say who the puppy's breeder is, but that tells me nothing. Jacksonville has a large population of BYB and puppy mills.

When they first opened, I discouraged the manager from distributing hedgehogs after he mentioned they were looking for a breeder to partner with. Good breeders tend to have waiting lists and screen all buyers - no need for storefront on their end. Luckily they never got in hedgehogs.


----------



## InStitches

FinnDublynn said:


> Oh, yeah. I jsut texted this morning, waiting to hear. I don't bombard people lol


Did you send all the info he asks for on his site? He's really awesome. I'm using him to transship at the end of the month


----------



## allied123

I'm in Jacksonville! Small world! But yeah I've noticed they don't keep a lot of selection when it comes to the fish and focus more on the puppies, I feel the same way about the breeders. Just because they say who it is doesn't tell much...and the bunnies and parakeets always look so cramped  there were at least 10- 15 in a 4x4 thing today.


----------



## FinnDublynn

InStitches said:


> Did you send all the info he asks for on his site? He's really awesome. I'm using him to transship at the end of the month



I did indeed!! :-D


----------



## InStitches

allied123 said:


> I'm in Jacksonville! Small world! But yeah I've noticed they don't keep a lot of selection when it comes to the fish and focus more on the puppies, I feel the same way about the breeders. Just because they say who it is doesn't tell much...and the bunnies and parakeets always look so cramped  there were at least 10- 15 in a 4x4 thing today.


Small world indeed :lol: So you would agree we have a need for a good aquatics store, yes?

Also, did you know BDS Aquatics was open on Beach Blvd? (until is closed last week anyhow) I really think their main issue was marketing. The livestock and driftwood selection was fantastic, + really attentive store owner.

oh wow o.o I mean I know the bunnies sell fast, which is good since they need to stretch their legs, but I've never seen more than 4 or 5 babies in the display. Parakeets love large groups - but in a flight cage  very different. I have a friend in Germany who breeds budgies (I guess their version of parakeets) and even though they are not clipped, they are almost all hand-trained.


----------



## InStitches

FinnDublynn said:


> I did indeed!! :-D


awesome you'll be on his good side :lol: Not that I've seen a bad side...

Florida to Alaska. What a trip! But at least on the same hemisphere!


----------



## allied123

Dang! No I had no idea there was anything except petland and a petsupermarket way down on beach Blvd! Dang. I didn't stop and count the bunnies but there were a lot more than usual today, but maybe someone was buying some, there were people standing around holding some... And yes. I've googled and only found like a few saltwater places and some places that want to choke do maintenance on your home aquarium? I thought those seemed strange but I guess if you had a massive tank... Where will you go now that that place shut down? Pentland does work for my limited needs (hopefully some plants and a pea puffer and another betta soon, in separate tasks of course) but I'd love to support a store that deserves it more!


----------



## AukWord

FinnDublynn said:


> So many enablers!! lol.
> 
> Thank you everyone for the congrats.. I'm so so so excited, tho I think I've decided against the Mustard Gas boy... Stick with one and see how terrible my stress level gets first lol


You show much wise retraint, Grasshopper. ;-)



InStitches said:


> Jacksonville area  Yeah Petland is the best place for fish where I am at but their fish-focused stock has decreased. And they recently started focusing more on puppies *shudders* I hope it's not from BYB. They always say who the puppy's breeder is, but that tells me nothing. Jacksonville has a large population of BYB and puppy mills.
> 
> When they first opened, I discouraged the manager from distributing hedgehogs after he mentioned they were looking for a breeder to partner with. Good breeders tend to have waiting lists and screen all buyers - no need for storefront on their end. Luckily they never got in hedgehogs.


Flat out guarantee you they come from puppymills.

Used to work for Petland, matter of fact, used to date one of the original founders, back in the days when dinosaurs roamed the earth.

The paperwork on each pup carries the name of a breeder, or else of one of the relatives or employees of the puppy broker. The puppies are "bunched" and gathered en masse, and kept in stacked cages at the broker's "farm," then sold to each Petland franchise as they order their "stock."

Petland trains their employees to tell customers that the puppies are from individual breeders, and that the breeder's name will appear on the paperwork, to "prove" this. Those "breeders" are scum of the earth who are millers, bybs, greeders, bunchers, and brokers themselves, who then wholesale and distribute to places the likes of Lambriar Kennels in Mahaska, Kansas (which supplies to most mid-Atlantic Petlands).


----------



## allied123

That's really disheartening  glad to know the truth though...I'd definitely like to support a different company then. At least petsmart/petco get the cats they have from the humane society (I assume this is true..?) however the fish stock is treated like absolute garbage.


----------



## Tree

AukWord said:


> You show much wise retraint, Grasshopper. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Flat out guarantee you they come from puppymills.
> 
> Used to work for Petland, matter of fact, used to date one of the original founders, back in the days when dinosaurs roamed the earth.
> 
> The paperwork on each pup carries the name of a breeder, or else of one of the relatives or employees of the puppy broker. The puppies are "bunched" and gathered en masse, and kept in stacked cages at the broker's "farm," then sold to each Petland franchise as they order their "stock."
> 
> Petland trains their employees to tell customers that the puppies are from individual breeders, and that the breeder's name will appear on the paperwork, to "prove" this. Those "breeders" are scum of the earth who are millers, bybs, greeders, bunchers, and brokers themselves, who then wholesale and distribute to places the likes of Lambriar Kennels in Mahaska, Kansas (which supplies to most mid-Atlantic Petlands).


this is why I never went to Petland when I lived in Saint Paul. =( so sad

anyway: 

wow!http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1439669258


----------



## AukWord

allied123 said:


> That's really disheartening  glad to know the truth though...I'd definitely like to support a different company then. At least petsmart/petco get the cats they have from the humane society (I assume this is true..?) however the fish stock is treated like absolute garbage.





Tree said:


> this is why I never went to Petland when I lived in Saint Paul. =( so sad
> 
> anyway:
> 
> wow!http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1439669258



^^^For those of you who try to find alternatives to supporting places like Petland, I can tell you from the heart it is much appreciated by those of us who survived that place, and those of us who actually DID care about all the critters.


----------



## Tree

AukWord said:


> ^^^For those of you who try to find alternatives to supporting places like Petland, I can tell you from the heart it is much appreciated by those of us who survived that place, and those of us who actually DID care about all the critters.


Oh I'm sure they are well taken care for. Better when they were back in those small breeder cages. I wish I could take all of those dogs and cats home with me but then the store will just buy more to replace them. They should not however lie to the customers about them being from a breeder. I know it will make some people stay away from the store but they should tell them that they are from puppy mills and they are here to give them good homes and NOT have them so pricey like I have seen in the way past. All pets need a home even the puppy mills.


----------



## AukWord

Tree said:


> Oh I'm sure they are well taken care for. Better when they were back in those small breeder cages. I wish I could take all of those dogs and cats home with me but then the store will just buy more to replace them. They should not however lie to the customers about them being from a breeder. I know it will make some people stay away from the store but they should tell them that they are from puppy mills and they are here to give them good homes and NOT have them so pricey like I have seen in the way past. All pets need a home even the puppy mills.


They do not get good care at Petland, no, sorry.

Any puppy that dies is just replaced at little to no charge, by the broker, that is their agreement. 

And you are absolutely correct--buying from such places just supports and perpetuates the whole evil cycle. 

When people "save" one pup from the store, not only does it immediately get re-stocked and provide incentive to the franchise owner to just continue, but it just about guarantees that pup's poor miserable mother will soon be pumping out yet another litter of profitable merchandise.


----------



## allied123

and dear God with the prices you pay for those dogs those people know they aren't "saving" them! I've seen most prices between 500-1200!


----------



## Tree

WHAT? omg.... wow. now I REALLY don't like Petland... I could have sworn that they got shut down all around the world, but I guess not. They need to stop selling puppies and kitties like Walmart should stop selling bettas!


----------



## FinnDublynn

InStitches said:


> awesome you'll be on his good side :lol: Not that I've seen a bad side...
> 
> Florida to Alaska. What a trip! But at least on the same hemisphere!


I'm hoping Julie responds, because I'd feel better about the trip from California to Alaska, but at his point, when attempting to get quotes before, I emailed everyone and Koo was the ONLY one to EVER respond to me, ever. And in the lay few months, most have gotten 2-3 emails from me with no luck at all... So I'm not holding my breath here... If I hear back from Banleang before I do a transhipper, I'm just giving him Linda's name then calling her and being like 'I emailed you several times, and another twice about specifically needing a transshiper, got nothing back however my fish is on its way to you regardless. Call me back cause I need to know how to pay you.


----------



## Tree

HOLY pectoral fin batman!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1439732711


----------



## Nessabobessa

Tree said:


> HOLY pectoral fin batman!


Holy s**t. There is more fin than fish! If any fish would take up fin biting, it would be this guy!


----------



## Tree

right?! that is as large as his tail fin! Gahh he is a beaut but no way would I want him biting those pecs.


----------



## Nessabobessa

His pecs actually look red and inflamed. Poor guy, having to flap those suckers all day long


----------



## Tree

Oh man, I never thought of that. Poor guy.


----------



## Pippin

Those are _HUGE._ :shock:


----------



## Nova betta

wow those are HUGE! My elephant ear has big pecs put not that big. And he bites his. At least he is a plakat though so he can get around better. I have seen some with the same size pectorals or bigger but they are halfmoon or rosetails and they can't even swim right.


----------



## InStitches

allied123 said:


> Dang! No I had no idea there was anything except petland and a petsupermarket way down on beach Blvd! Dang. I didn't stop and count the bunnies but there were a lot more than usual today, but maybe someone was buying some, there were people standing around holding some... And yes. I've googled and only found like a few saltwater places and some places that want to choke do maintenance on your home aquarium? I thought those seemed strange but I guess if you had a massive tank... Where will you go now that that place shut down? Pentland does work for my limited needs (hopefully some plants and a pea puffer and another betta soon, in separate tasks of course) but I'd love to support a store that deserves it more!


Petland is really the best place for fish at the moment now for Southside area :-? Though I really hate the puppy thing. They will even special-order fish.

The Petco where Butler meets A1A has improved drastically since they got fish manager but I have not stopped by there in a couple months since I don't drive past it as often for work. The Petco on Atlantic and Kernan is better, too, but the fish manager is not the most knowledgeable (though he thinks he is) and really pushes fish sales.

I have actually really been enjoying the Petco in Mandarin, on San Jose. I pass by that one for work now. The fish section is massive, it's actually the central part of their store, which is shocking. Usually it's dogs. But there is almost always one or two employees actively caring for the fish there, and never any dead or sick fish. They stock more medications than other Petcos (though of course, never what I need) and most of their Betta are healthy! I do not ever feel guilty shopping there, nor do I have to worry about passing the Betta area and wanting to vomit. If you haven't been out to this particular Petco and are looking for some livestock, they're pretty great. They also carry products like Nite-Out, which has the actual establishing kind of bacteria for cycling a tank. It's fantastic, and I've never seen it at any of the other stores.

If I do open a store, I think the Mandarin Petco would be my main competition, to be honest, just because it's a big-name and convenient.

I have a lot more planning before I could consider opening a store, but I think I will begin my research and planning. This could be so fun :-D


----------



## InStitches

AukWord said:


> They do not get good care at Petland, no, sorry.
> 
> Any puppy that dies is just replaced at little to no charge, by the broker, that is their agreement.
> 
> And you are absolutely correct--buying from such places just supports and perpetuates the whole evil cycle.
> 
> When people "save" one pup from the store, not only does it immediately get re-stocked and provide incentive to the franchise owner to just continue, but it just about guarantees that pup's poor miserable mother will soon be pumping out yet another litter of profitable merchandise.


They have the poor pups walking on wire grates :-( It does not surprise me the puppies are from mills, I guess Petland is one of the stores that "they" warn you about when "they" say "never buy a dog from a pet store."

Why would a good dog breeder, of a $1000 puppy, need a store front, anyhow?

I really don't think I can keep going to the Petland. I mean I kept going back because the fish section is usually pristine (though buying plants from Petland is how I introduced ick to my community tank last year). But if they are involved in puppy mills at all, they won't get another cent from me. I've seen too much harm from puppy mills.

This particular Petland used to use their extra space to host TARAA, an amazing local rescue run by a vet, on the weekends. They ditched that to sell puppies. :evil: Possibly. They never announced why they stopped hosting TARAA, but the puppy section pupped up right after TARAA was hosted on weekends elsewhere.

Originally went to Petland for crickets for a chameleon I had, but they just didn't keep them in stock very well.

Such a shame :-?

I wish I could run a business so well that all the other pet stores had to improve their animal care and ethics to compete with me lol.

Going back to Aquabid....

I am so addicted T_T I look through like 2 times per day at least.


----------



## InStitches

FinnDublynn said:


> I'm hoping Julie responds, because I'd feel better about the trip from California to Alaska, but at his point, when attempting to get quotes before, I emailed everyone and Koo was the ONLY one to EVER respond to me, ever. And in the lay few months, most have gotten 2-3 emails from me with no luck at all... So I'm not holding my breath here... If I hear back from Banleang before I do a transhipper, I'm just giving him Linda's name then calling her and being like 'I emailed you several times, and another twice about specifically needing a transshiper, got nothing back however my fish is on its way to you regardless. Call me back cause I need to know how to pay you.


Yeah that's probably what's going to happen lol. Just be ready with Paypal


----------



## FinnDublynn

My paypal has money in it RIGHT NOW and I'm just waiting for SOMEONE to respond to me... Even Banleang hasn't responded to me yet...


----------



## FinnDublynn

Jesse responded!!! 

Shipping is way cheaper than expected!! Yay!!!


----------



## InStitches

Woohoo  and now that you have the price and it's for "up to 3 fish...." hahaha


----------



## FinnDublynn

Up to *4* BETTAS!!!


----------



## InStitches

ooooh  even better.

I want I want I want theeeeese:


----------



## FinnDublynn

Ooooh... iron may always has the most gorgeous boys....


----------



## InStitches

such a deep red and purple  I love it! I'm not usually one for purple, but the hints of it over red are stunning.


----------



## FinnDublynn

I have $20 left of my mom's money...

So a LEETLE bit of my money...

And I can get another boy....










Iron May is another one of my Uber Favorites.... O_O;;;;;;

AND THIS ONEEEEEE











AND THIS ONNNEEEE TOOOOOO


----------



## FinnDublynn

The COLOR!!!!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

For all the pink EE boy wanters:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DE-007-Thai...-Male-Betta-/252055630003?hash=item3aafafb0b3
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DE-004-Thai...-Male-Betta-/252055476391?hash=item3aafad58a7



*Also omg fin that last one! GET HIM AND CALL HIM PEPPERMINT OR CANDYCANE!!!*


----------



## blueridge

FinnDublynn said:


>


This boy is gorgeous, Finn!


Also I know this boy isn't on aquabid, but OMG he is gorgeous :shock:


----------



## InStitches

King Betta Farm has amazing fish. I absolutely adore the female he sent me. She is so chubby.


----------



## blueridge

InStitches do you have a journal or something? I would love to see her!


----------



## FinnDublynn

OK.. I really want to pay for my Giant boy, but I don't know what Banleang's shipment fee is, and I E-mailed him within 5 MINUTES of the auction ending and I haven't heard back from him... Doooo... I just pay for the fish anyways????? and Wait for him to ask for the $5-10 for the shipment fee? Do I email him again?

Also.. There is no way that's natural coloring... WTH happened to this poor fish..??? Stuck to a filter intake..??












OOOOOHHH>..... THIS GUY....


----------



## Nessabobessa

FinnDublynn said:


> OK.. I really want to pay for my Giant boy, but I don't know what Banleang's shipment fee is, and I E-mailed him within 5 MINUTES of the auction ending and I haven't heard back from him... Doooo... I just pay for the fish anyways????? and Wait for him to ask for the $5-10 for the shipment fee? Do I email him again?


For me, I never got a response either. I just paid whatever the auction said they charged for shipping, plus the cost of the fish. I figured that if there was something wrong with the payment, they wouldn't hesitate to contact me.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Nessabobessa said:


> For me, I never got a response either. I just paid whatever the auction said they charged for shipping, plus the cost of the fish. I figured that if there was something wrong with the payment, they wouldn't hesitate to contact me.



That the thing.. the auction doesn't say anything about shipping.. that's why I emailed him


----------



## FinnDublynn

And I need him to know which Transhipper to send to...


----------



## Nessabobessa

FinnDublynn said:


> And I need him to know which Transhipper to send to...


In that case, just send $5 and let him know all of the information (auction #, transshipper, etc.) when you pay on paypal. I didn't hear from my seller until the day he shipped them -__- very stressful, but it seems to be a trend. Jesse should be able to tell you more info on when they should ship out to him.


----------



## FinnDublynn

I just sent the $80 with all the information, because even on Banleang's website, it mentions nothing about shipping fee's... I'm sure he'll come back and be like "I need ____ much more, probably $7 since its a giant, but at least this way I've PAID...


----------



## FinnDublynn

Aqua Aurora said:


> For all the pink EE boy wanters:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DE-007-Thai...-Male-Betta-/252055630003?hash=item3aafafb0b3
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DE-004-Thai...-Male-Betta-/252055476391?hash=item3aafad58a7
> 
> 
> 
> *Also omg fin that last one! GET HIM AND CALL HIM PEPPERMINT OR CANDYCANE!!!*



LOL... he's GORGEOUS right!? He looks like Rose Gold!! I would totally name him Bacon tho.... cause hes the color of Bacon. lol


----------



## lilnaugrim

Some seller's don't charge shipping which is nice, I've ran into that a few times. And I don't believe it goes up with being a Giant, he's shipped the same way as all the other fish with maybe just a bit more water is all.


----------



## InStitches

blueridge said:


> InStitches do you have a journal or something? I would love to see her!


I have a tumblr (link in my signature) as my journal, I guess, but I will post photos here at some point I'm sure  I will probably post up a whole set once everyone is settled into the 20 gallon split. (multiple new fish... I have a photo spree to go on haha)

I did post a couple of her on my tubmlr blog, one in the bag rec'd and one of the breeder's photo.


----------



## blueridge

InStitches said:


> I have a tumblr (link in my signature) as my journal, I guess, but I will post photos here at some point I'm sure  I will probably post up a whole set once everyone is settled into the 20 gallon split. (multiple new fish... I have a photo spree to go on haha)
> 
> I did post a couple of her on my tubmlr blog, one in the bag rec'd and one of the breeder's photo.


Ahh ok! I'll go have a peak at that then.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Sooo is this auction for a cellophane (almost) female (title and main photos).. or an orange male (details section)??
http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-betta-...ALE-AWESOME-/151778716692?hash=item2356b76c14
gotta love idiots rushing to post their auctions quickly.. I like the girl but I'd never buy from this seller, he/she tried to sell blind bettas a unique rare and perfectly healthy (not blind).


----------



## blueridge

Aqua Aurora said:


> Sooo is this auction for a cellophane (almost) female (title and main photos).. or an orange male (details section)??
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-betta-...ALE-AWESOME-/151778716692?hash=item2356b76c14
> gotta love idiots rushing to post their auctions quickly.. I like the girl but I'd never buy from this seller, he/she tried to sell blind bettas a unique rare and perfectly healthy (not blind).


What the heck is up with that? :shock: Also did you see their housing directions? Half gallon? Really people?


----------



## IslandGirl7408

I thought I posted this-- if it comes up twice, I'm sorry. There is an online fish store out of Ontario , Canada that advertises in kijiji. I am from PEI, Canada ( about a 15-20 hour drive away, I'd guess). She is charging $39 for two day shipping and $52 for one day-- does that seem high to anyone else?


----------



## DangerousAngel

^Sounds a bit pricey to me, but it's overnight, so it might be worth it.

I NEEED THIS BOY!!!









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1439889890


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

IslandGirl7408 said:


> I thought I posted this-- if it comes up twice, I'm sorry. There is an online fish store out of Ontario , Canada that advertises in kijiji. I am from PEI, Canada ( about a 15-20 hour drive away, I'd guess). She is charging $39 for two day shipping and $52 for one day-- does that seem high to anyone else?


Yes and no, depends on how well she ships them but I went to her website, her fish aren't anything special. I wouldn't pay double the worth of the fish just on shipping


----------



## Tree

HOLY....s### what a bid war and an amazing betta! do you think he will marble? 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1439578996









I have been liking the brown orange bettas. and this one is pretty.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1439778950


----------



## LittleBettaFish

That first male is so unique it would be a shame if his pattern changed. 

I do think I'd be a bit nervous if I was the seller though and both my bidders had zero feedback.


----------



## Tree

I have 0/0 too. =I 
So the feedback is how many bettas you bought and complementing the breeders right? I never knew how to use the feedback so I never did it. but not that I look more, I see it in my account. oops. lol


----------



## Guppie luver

AquaBid.com - Wanted Items 
I was looking at the fish she thinks she wants, but the picture is so so so totally photo-shopped


----------



## FinnDublynn

lilnaugrim said:


> Some seller's don't charge shipping which is nice, I've ran into that a few times. And I don't believe it goes up with being a Giant, he's shipped the same way as all the other fish with maybe just a bit more water is all.


Most sellers who list a price its $5 for regular and $7 for Giants, except Emmy, who's $10 per giant


----------



## InStitches

LOL guess who else keeps saying he wants a green betta for his second tank? Adam. I keep telling him it's usually just re-labled turquoise or blue and true green is rare + pricey.

I'm thinking about surprising him with this guy, though. I'm not super happy about how much these Giant fish cost XD This guy barely hits 2". But I think Adam would love him. He would _have_ to love him, for the money I'd be spending T_T

I could just let him pick out a nice fish locally, tbh. Probably a smarter move.... probably a more financially sane move.


----------



## FinnDublynn

I just can't see this girl being worth $300.... pretty, yes. But, I just don't see it.

*http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1440084050









*


----------



## lilnaugrim

Hmmm she doesn't even have great form! Bumpy/slightly spoonheaded topline! The color is nice but I've seen better in both color AND form for cheaper! Wonder what they're thinking, unless they added a zero by accident....


----------



## SunnySideIvy

Does this qualify as a spade tail? It's really pretty if so.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1439561405


----------



## lilnaugrim

Nope, just a Asymmetrical HMPK with a spike, he's not actually supposed to have that spike; only Trad PK's should show it technically. Spade tail is a variation of the VT so it's a long fin fish.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Tree said:


> HOLY....s### what a bid war and an amazing betta! do you think he will marble?
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1439578996


I'm no expert but I'd bet good money that whoever wins him is going to be bummed when they open the box and his white is much more blue and red.


----------



## lilnaugrim

+1 to Aqua, he will be a nice purply color though eventually. It will be a sort of mix of Turquoise and purple/mauve color.


----------



## FinnDublynn

lilnaugrim said:


> Hmmm she doesn't even have great form! Bumpy/slightly spoonheaded topline! The color is nice but I've seen better in both color AND form for cheaper! Wonder what they're thinking, unless they added a zero by accident....



Nope... its a First bid of $99 and a BIN of $299... so unless it's supposed to be $9 or $29......

And topline aside, her form *IS* decent, and her color is wonderful. A super adorable girl, for sure! But I've seen better, for cheaper, too.


----------



## FinnDublynn

OK! I've narrowed my second boy down to one of two fishies and i dunno which one I like more...










Or:


----------



## Nessabobessa

FinnDublynn said:


> OK! I've narrowed my second boy down to one of two fishies and i dunno which one I like more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or:


I love the top fish! He looks like the Fourth of July! I think most of his body might turn blue, keeping a little of the white.

I like the bright blue of the second betta, but I'm also a sucker for long finned bettas. 

Good luck deciding!


----------



## Tree

Guppie luver said:


> AquaBid.com - Wanted Items
> I was looking at the fish she thinks she wants, but the picture is so so so totally photo-shopped


Haha it is a good photoshop fish I can give them that much. LOL



Aqua Aurora said:


> I'm no expert but I'd bet good money that whoever wins him is going to be bummed when they open the box and his white is much more blue and red.


right?! do you think the fish will be more blue than anything else? 



FinnDublynn said:


> OK! I've narrowed my second boy down to one of two fishies and i dunno which one I like more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or:


oooh both are amazing! 

I would chose the second one. though I get a little worried about long finned bettas cause they tend to fin bite more than plakats.


----------



## FishyFishy89

FinnDublynn said:


> OK! I've narrowed my second boy down to one of two fishies and i dunno which one I like more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or:


I vote the second fish
Call me weird but I never really liked the red, white n blue fishys when they don't have a whole lotta quite.
When they're like the halfmoon posted earlier, those I like.
But I also like darker colors more. I would totally name the second one Onyx.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oooh, look at this boy! I don't even know why I'm looking, I can't get another fish, especially from overseas!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1439815202









And this girl! What a beauty!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1439899238


----------



## SunnySideIvy

FinnDublynn said:


> OK! I've narrowed my second boy down to one of two fishies and i dunno which one I like more...
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashmp1440061082.jpg[IMG]
> 
> Or:
> 
> [IMG]http://www.mx7.com/i/e3f/SHsnsm.jpg[IMG]
> [IMG]http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashm1439792895.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> I thought that would be an easy decision when I saw the first fish then I scrolled down and holy Toledo. The second fish is so gorgeous he looks like a mosaic art work!! The first fish reminds me of watercolor! I see why you're struggling! If fin bitting wasn't always a worry in the back of my head I would say go with the long fin... but I'm paranoid about fin biting after Drax....that being said I looked at his picture again and :shock:


----------



## CoastgemUSA

This is one of our fish on stock.


----------



## Tree

lilnaugrim said:


> Oooh, look at this boy! I don't even know why I'm looking, I can't get another fish, especially from overseas!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1439815202
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this girl! What a beauty!
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1439899238


Haha same here Liln. But there is no harm in looking. that way you can get an idea on what color betta you would want next for the future. I still want a black and white crown tail male. White body all black fins or cow color like a koi but black and white. Though even if I do find one, I can't get it. Haha


----------



## IslandGirl7408

I don't know...seeing all these stunners make the pet store ones look....well, less appealing. I am actually looking for a betta-- have the tank all set up. I've seen lots I really like, but none I can't live without. I'm a bit afraid I'm waiting for that gorgeous pink or white elephant ear girl I've seen on this thread. And let's face it, I probably won't find one like that at My Petsmart. They mostly have red and blue veil tails, with a couple of deltas and crowntails sprinkled in here and there. sigh....


----------



## Tree

Yeah I feel bad, but I really don't go and get pet store fish too much anymore. Due to the fact a lot of mine that I bought from petco passed away too soon except for two of mine. I just bought a girl from petco just for Anchovy. He was from petco and he just passed not to long ago.


----------



## Blackstar00

Not on aquabid but I saw this male and just wondered if there was something wrong with his eyes or something. He looks mistreated :-( I would buy him just to nurse him to health and give him a forever home but I wouldn't want him to die during shipping. Only $10 + 12 for shipping.


----------



## AukWord

He has "diamond eye," which is a genetic disorder where his scales continue growing over his eyes. He is likely nearly blind now, and will be totally so, in future, in all probability.

I would not pay his seller and thus reward this type of behavior from fellow humans, sorry.

I feel bad for the fish, and if you could rescue him for free, truly rescue him, and were willing, able, and prepared to make accommodations for his vision impairment, that's one thing.

But if fish like this sell, then the humans who unethically sell them will have more incentive to continue doing so, and in the long run, more fish are bred like this.


----------



## IslandGirl7408

AukWord said:


> He has "diamond eye," which is a genetic disorder where his scales continue growing over his eyes. He is likely nearly blind now, and will be totally so, in future, in all probability.
> 
> I would not pay his seller and thus reward this type of behavior from fellow humans, sorry.
> 
> I feel bad for the fish, and if you could rescue him for free, truly rescue him, and were willing, able, and prepared to make accommodations for his vision impairment, that's one thing.
> 
> But if fish like this sell, then the humans who unethically sell them will have more incentive to continue doing so, and in the long run, more fish are bred like this.


I have been wondering about this. I have been staying away from dragon scale bettas worrying that they will become blind. Do all dragon scale bettas eventually go blind? If not, can you tell which ones will and which ones won't?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Most Dragons and Metallics do not go blind. If by the time they're posted on AB or eBay and they aren't showing signs of scale creep, then likely they won't ever get it. It's the ones that already have a bit of scale creeping over their eyes that you want to watch out for if you don't want a blind fish. But the majority of them will not go blind at all. 

Like this boy below would become blind (just google images, this boy has been sold for a long time, no link)









But don't be fooled by Betta's who are just looking down! haha. It can be hard to tell sometimes because the scaling can be so thick.


----------



## Blackstar00

AukWord said:


> He has "diamond eye," which is a genetic disorder where his scales continue growing over his eyes. He is likely nearly blind now, and will be totally so, in future, in all probability.
> 
> I would not pay his seller and thus reward this type of behavior from fellow humans, sorry.
> 
> I feel bad for the fish, and if you could rescue him for free, truly rescue him, and were willing, able, and prepared to make accommodations for his vision impairment, that's one thing.
> 
> But if fish like this sell, then the humans who unethically sell them will have more incentive to continue doing so, and in the long run, more fish are bred like this.



Poor little guy :'( I thought it was blindness too but I had to ask to make sure. It looks like the seller has three more that look identical to this one and they all look neglected and sad. 
I went on a local classifieds site called KSL which is a lot like Craigslist. I was checking to see if I could find any cheap tanks of about 5 to 10 gal and instead I found a local betta breeder! Said that she usually sells her fish on line and ships them to other states but that she thought she would let the locals get first pick this time  I also found someone selling a bunch of females. They had two smaragdinas for $13 each (which I bought), one EE redish or pinkish looking for $15, one betta simplex for $15, one DT for $15, and a red hmpk for $15. I am very tempted in to getting the EE too but I wanted a male not female. I didn't even get the tank lol, forgot all about it. I'll keep them in my 2.5 hospital tank while I go buy a 5 gal. Seller saud he keeps them all in a sorority tank and they aren't agressive at all. Plus I've heard about smaragdinas being more peaceful than fancy splendens, and since my hmpk female is so insecure has has no self confidence to show any type of agressiveness then Ill see if I she and the two girls can live in a ten gal together. There's always the chance that seeing other females might spark a little fire in to her or that the new girls won't like her but we'll see.


----------



## Blackstar00

lilnaugrim said:


> Most Dragons and Metallics do not go blind. If by the time they're posted on AB or eBay and they aren't showing signs of scale creep, then likely they won't ever get it. It's the ones that already have a bit of scale creeping over their eyes that you want to watch out for if you don't want a blind fish. But the majority of them will not go blind at all.
> 
> Like this boy below would become blind (just google images, this boy has been sold for a long time, no link)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But don't be fooled by Betta's who are just looking down! haha. It can be hard to tell sometimes because the scaling can be so thick.


I'm a newbie to bettas so I hadn't heard about this before. Thank you so much for the info. It seems like the bidding time for that blind male is over and he got no bids. I'm glad that no person got tricked into buying a blind betta but I also feel sorry for him. If the seller wasn't gonna keep him as a pet and provide the right care for him then she should've culled him as soon as she noticed there was something wrong with him. Breeding bettas comes with a lot of responsibility and you gotta make those hard decisions sometimes, if you can't make those decisions for the well being of the fry then you shouldn't be breeding. But some people only care about the $


----------



## lilnaugrim

Actually the scales don't start creeping over until about age of 3-4 months. It's not a seriously debilitating issue as most can adapt. He doesn't need to be culled at all, he just needs to go to a home where someone understands. Most breeders don't breed for this trait, it just pops up rather randomly so I don't think it's bad to buy a partially blind fish as long as he isn't being sold as something exotic because of it. It's not something a breeder can easily predict, it can happen to non dragons as well


----------



## Blackstar00

The description had said that it was in perfect health and ready to breed or be kept as pet. They could've atleast been honest and said he was blind or partially blind, maybe added some tips on how to care for a fish with this weird trait.


----------



## Tree

I heard that Banana leaves cure diamond eyes. If my boy ever gets it I will be sure to look for those leaves for him. That's my only fear with Dragon scales, are the eyes getting covered.


----------



## Blackstar00

Yeah, I read about banana leaves too and it says that they affect the whole body nit just the eyes but I rather have them loose their dragony look than to have them be blind. I would've liked to talk to the seller and see if she would've let me have him for free, I wouldn't mind paying for shipping but I had already messaged another seller about a female MG and with the two wild females and a EE I'm trying to get in the near future I just don't have the space or time to dedicate to caring for him. :-(


----------



## lilnaugrim

How is that possible? It's a genetic thing.What does it do; melt the scales with acid?? I find that VERY hard to believe.


----------



## Blackstar00

Idk lol but supposedly it gets rid of it and lets the color beneath the thick scales come up.


----------



## Blackstar00

Here's where I read about it.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=587562


----------



## Aqua Aurora

I love that this moron seller doesn't take their own photos (reuses Thailand seller's photo) AND inverses a photo to fake showing both sides of the fish... with the original sellers name/watermark on the photo (and inverted on the 2nd photo)... morons..
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Male-SUPER-...Thai-import-/231655214185?hash=item35efba0c69
I'm sure they're using the original seller photos as ti arrived much more blue than when the first photo was taken.


----------



## AukWord

Blackstar00 said:


> The description had said that it was in perfect health and ready to breed or be kept as pet. They could've atleast been honest and said he was blind or partially blind, maybe added some tips on how to care for a fish with this weird trait.


I agree. It infuriates me when these fish are sold without disclosing the issue.

If someone chooses to take on a blind fish, that's one thing, but not cool to not have full transparency--pun sorta intended--in a sales listing.

Quite a few of the better breeders are now working on "Monkey Face" lines v. the full masks, specifically to reduce instances of diamond eye. I really support that, and am glad there are efforts being made to reduce the passing on of this trait.



Tree said:


> I heard that Banana leaves cure diamond eyes. If my boy ever gets it I will be sure to look for those leaves for him. That's my only fear with Dragon scales, are the eyes getting covered.





lilnaugrim said:


> How is that possible? It's a genetic thing.What does it do; melt the scales with acid?? I find that VERY hard to believe.


Yeah, totally have on my Skeptical Pants, too.



Blackstar00 said:


> Here's where I read about it.
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=587562



Meh, highly doubtful.

Probably what is occurring is simply "irid loss," which is a thing that can spontaneously happen in some Bettas, where they just shed their irids.

Whether the allele for irid loss is present, or not, and a bunch of other variables, would have to be taken into account, to even begin to determine whether banana leaves can "cure" diamond eyes.


----------



## Blackstar00

Makes sence since if you think about it, if it's strong enough to remove the thick dragon scales then what stops it from removing regular scales on the fish, I imagine the betta would end up scaleless which was not the case.


----------



## Blackstar00

Aqua Aurora said:


> I love that this moron seller doesn't take their own photos (reuses Thailand seller's photo) AND inverses a photo to fake showing both sides of the fish... with the original sellers name/watermark on the photo (and inverted on the 2nd photo)... morons..
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Male-SUPER-...Thai-import-/231655214185?hash=item35efba0c69
> I'm sure they're using the original seller photos as ti arrived much more blue than when the first photo was taken.


Wow lol, that's funny


----------



## lilnaugrim

I'm not saying I'm just skeptical about removing DS, but just the whole thing. I feel like if it were true, it'd be wider spread around the internet. A quick search pulled up nothing but that thread.


----------



## Tree

Aqua Aurora said:


> I love that this moron seller doesn't take their own photos (reuses Thailand seller's photo) AND inverses a photo to fake showing both sides of the fish... with the original sellers name/watermark on the photo (and inverted on the 2nd photo)... morons..
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Male-SUPER-...Thai-import-/231655214185?hash=item35efba0c69
> I'm sure they're using the original seller photos as ti arrived much more blue than when the first photo was taken.


Hahahahhaa!!! too funny. Man I would love that betta in real life though. D= More black and it would be perfect for me.


----------



## Blackstar00

lilnaugrim said:


> I'm not saying I'm just skeptical about removing DS, but just the whole thing. I feel like if it were true, it'd be wider spread around the internet. A quick search pulled up nothing but that thread.


True that

---------------
I love this angry little guy.

image hosting no sign up

But I like this one's color better

free image host

free picture upload


----------



## Nessabobessa

Blackstar00 said:


> I love this angry little guy.
> 
> 
> But I like this one's color better


I like that it looks like a little tongue sticking out. Too cute!


----------



## InStitches

*whimper* I don't think my wallet can take another hit, but... look at this guy.
Not quite a giant, though, right?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, he's not a giant InStiches, not worth it! Pretty but not worth it I don't think


----------



## InStitches

$80? definitely no... $25 maybe? lol. definitely pretty


----------



## FinnDublynn

Blackstar00 said:


> sign up
> 
> But I like this one's color better
> 
> free image host
> 
> free picture upload



...........I need this boy, RIGHT NOW... do you have a link to his auction???? lol


----------



## FinnDublynn

After a loooong camping/Rafting weekend, I'm BEAT!! I get home, and what do I do right after my Shower?? Unpack?? Noooooo... I check THIS thread. lol


----------



## Blackstar00

FinnDublynn said:


> ...........I need this boy, RIGHT NOW... do you have a link to his auction???? lol


Yes I do  I hadn't even noticed it had free shipping. If only I didn't have rent to pay :'( 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropical-Fish-MOnster-face-HM-plakat-betta-S19-/271954079568?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Jriv86

Srysly my life was so complete before I found this website out. I want them all!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1439805612


----------



## lilnaugrim

Welcome to the club Jriv haha


----------



## Tree

Ok this is not from aqua bid but do you think this is Photoshopped? if not WOW!









http://www.ebay.com/itm/HMPK-1a-173-Thai-import-HMPK-Male-betta-live-fish-Halfmoon-Plakat-/331630398421?hash=item4d36b64bd5


----------



## lilnaugrim

Not at all! He's 100% beautiful!


----------



## Tree

I WANT HIM! but have no ROOM Gahhhhhhhhhhhhhhdfhefehhrrehgreoh!


----------



## FinnDublynn

Blackstar00 said:


> Yes I do  I hadn't even noticed it had free shipping. If only I didn't have rent to pay :'(
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropical-Fish-MOnster-face-HM-plakat-betta-S19-/271954079568?nav=SEARCH



DANG!! Aquaworld won't ship to Alaska.... No boy for me...


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Same original thailand breeder my husband's Chiyome came from, though I've not bought from that ebay seller.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/HMPK-5a-105...moon-Plakat-/331630390289?hash=item4d36b62c11


----------



## FinnDublynn

So. Back from my camping float trip, and I'm like, "lets see what's new on AquaBid before I get that PK I was looking at..." and now I'm like, "So. Glad. I. Checked....."

Holy screen stretching picture, batman, but worth the link clicks:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1439961309

and then this guy.... Wow, this guy:


----------



## Blackstar00

Nice  

Too bad the seller couldn't ship to Alaska. I've always wanted to move over there. I even thought about applying at the University of Alaska Fair grounds but I'm just gonna do my studies through the military. I might tell them that I want to study over there though and maybe they'll let me.


----------



## FinnDublynn

I bought this guy!!


----------



## Tree

I thought it was you who bought him.  congrats on the amazing boy!


----------



## FinnDublynn

Tree said:


> I thought it was you who bought him.  congrats on the amazing boy!


Were you watching the auction?? lol

I'm excited.


----------



## Tree

yeah a bit last night to early morning. I couldn't go to sleep so I was looking at bettas on Aquabid and saw someone bid on that beaut. I thought "Hmmm wonder if it's finn." Haha


----------



## FinnDublynn

lol.. yup! Once Jesse told me the shipping quote was good for up to 4 bettas, just add the $4.50 per fish tranship fee I was like, "I have so much more money to spend.... I can help offest the cost of shipping!!!"

I started looking for another boy and I found several I liked, but only a few that REALLY spoke to me... and my Mom kinda fell for that boy. and I was like, "Well... I don't have an EE yet!!!" lol. So I went for it. And the MOMENT i placed my bid I was like, "OMG I Should have pressed BIN, I suddenly can't wait to have him..."

lol. My mom and I had been "Naming" bettas together the last week or so. I'd take pictures of a fish and be like, "I would name this guy (this)"

and eventually all the fish would be assigned a Song...

Then whoever was the singer/member of the band that best fit the fish? That's the boys name.

Since this guy looks like a Sunrise? His song is Tequila Sunrise by the Eagles. I think He'll be a Henley, but, depending oh his personality, he MIGHT be a Glenn


----------



## Blackstar00

FinnDublynn said:


> lol.. yup! Once Jesse told me the shipping quote was good for up to 4 bettas, just add the $4.50 per fish tranship fee I was like, "I have so much more money to spend.... I can help offest the cost of shipping!!!"


How much was it for just the original fish + shipping to USA + his shipping to you?


----------



## FinnDublynn

Blackstar00 said:


> How much was it for just the original fish + shipping to USA + his shipping to you?



I paid $80 for my original Giant... I could have placed a bid at $50, but my mom sent me the money and told me to go for it and press the BIN, because my mom felt it was worth the price to have her daughter Happy 

Then Jesse charges $4.50 per fish for transhipping fee, and then it was $39.44 for Express Shipping here to Alaska...

So, My total breakdown is:
$80 for Giant + $0 for shipping to US + $4.50 Jesse import fee
$20 for EE + $5 for shipping to US + $4.50 Jesse import fee
$39.44 Shipping to Me

My personal total cost tho, was $3.44... Mommy and Daddy paid the rest lol


----------



## Blackstar00

FinnDublynn said:


> I paid $80 for my original Giant... I could have placed a bid at $50, but my mom sent me the money and told me to go for it and press the BIN, because my mom felt it was worth the price to have her daughter Happy
> 
> Then Jesse charges $4.50 per fish for transhipping fee, and then it was $39.44 for Express Shipping here to Alaska...
> 
> So, My total breakdown is:
> $80 for Giant + $0 for shipping to US + $4.50 Jesse import fee
> $20 for EE + $5 for shipping to US + $4.50 Jesse import fee
> $39.44 Shipping to Me
> 
> My personal total cost tho, was $3.44... Mommy and Daddy paid the rest lol


Oh, Nice! Maybe I can afford one after all. But I'm gonna try to take a break for now. My third betta arrived four days ago and my fourth one is on her way now. I even had to buy her a separate 5gl tank. I can still divide my 25 gl in to three parts but I'm still deciding on wether to get a koi, EE, or a wild and I can't make up my mind.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

*whispers* You should always go for the wilds. 

Not that I am biased or anything.


----------



## Blackstar00

LittleBettaFish said:


> *whispers* You should always go for the wilds.
> 
> Not that I am biased or anything.


I really want to too. I went online to a classifieds site called KSL in search of a 5 or 10 gl tank but instead I came across from an add from someone in my city selling their female bettas. They had 2 smaragdinas for $13 each and I contacted the seller to ask about them and he still had them! I told him I would take both of them and that I wanted to meet up the next day at a store parking lot or by the a library near by. He had agreed to do so but at the time of meeting up I texted him asking ig he was on his way and he told me that he wasn't gonna be able to meet me that day or the next. I don't drive so I couldn't go to his place. 

I thought my next fish was gonna be either a Koi, EE, or Wild but I have seen this boy go out with no bids and be put back up so many times that I just got to buy him. I really like the coloring on the edge of his fins. I had thought about buying him before but I didn't know if I should. But I'llget him for sure now. Guess my break from buying bettas is over. I remained strong for four days. Yes! Maybe next time I can go for a whole week?

Any how, here he is. Finn's boy reminded me of him.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Wowza!! He's gorgeous!! I've always admired gold colored bettas ;-)


----------



## Aqua Aurora

I looked at the boy too Blackstar (Soul Eater fan?), if he'd been a plakat I'd have grabbed him when he first went up but I don't want anymore long fins. Very lovely boy though!


----------



## Blackstar00

Thank you  I just hope that isn't the start of fin nipping I see on his anal fin. Could be just a tear he got from else where. 

I wasn't trying to get any more HMS either unless it was an EE but if I get a koi I want it to be a plakat or atleast a hmpk. 

But look what I found now. His face expression is hilarious. Wonder how many times he's been photographed before that he's grown so sick of it. It looks like my sister when they tell her to smile for a pic. Her face goes exactly like his. Lol









And this wild mix looks amazing ( to me atleast).


----------



## PurpleDog

Would someone PLEASE tell me all the reasons why I should not get this one?? Esp a newbie with a limited budget??

I need more help not to... from experienced betta people with good reasoning... and will power... :sarcastic:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1440093002


----------



## Tree

PurpleDog said:


> Would someone PLEASE tell me all the reasons why I should not get this one?? Esp a newbie with a limited budget??
> 
> I need more help not to... from experienced betta people with good reasoning... and will power... :sarcastic:
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1440093002


Hmmmm nope nothing wrong with him sorry. LOL soooooo you have to buy him. Haha


----------



## Elleth

PurpleDog said:


> Would someone PLEASE tell me all the reasons why I should not get this one?? Esp a newbie with a limited budget??
> 
> I need more help not to... from experienced betta people with good reasoning... and will power... :sarcastic:
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1440093002


Lol! Well, if you really want help not getting him, I can think of one reason:He'll probably marble (change colors). 

I did get an Aquabid boy for my first, though


----------



## Aqua Aurora

PurpleDog said:


> Would someone PLEASE tell me all the reasons why I should not get this one?? Esp a newbie with a limited budget??
> 
> I need more help not to... from experienced betta people with good reasoning... and will power... :sarcastic:
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1440093002


Easy: He won't look exactly like that when you get him. Most lily the clear parts of his fins will have filled in red and the peach/flesh tone body will also turn red, the black may also spread out a little (speaking from experience with my husband's "koi".. sellers just use that term to push marble bettas sadly..)


----------



## PurpleDog

Well, I tend towards darker colors, dark bodies, but like more than one color. 

I was reading on the koi thread about how they change colors - which for me might work, since I prefer them darker like this, than the lighter colors, almost clear fins, etc. But definitely something to think about!

I was almost expecting someone to come on here and say WHOA girl, slow down! Go get one from the pet store and make sure you can take care of it well enough, before jumping straight in with one like this! LOL

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auct...ction_types=og.likes&fb_ref=.VdNyrFtzrEs.like

Here is another one I like but would it be expected the clear parts would fill in? Because I would actually like that better.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

PurpleDog said:


> Well, I tend towards darker colors, dark bodies, but like more than one color.
> 
> I was reading on the koi thread about how they change colors - which for me might work, since I prefer them darker like this, than the lighter colors, almost clear fins, etc. But definitely something to think about!
> 
> *I was almost expecting someone to come on here and say WHOA girl, slow down! Go get one from the pet store and make sure you can take care of it well enough, before jumping straight in with one like this! LOL*
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auct...ction_types=og.likes&fb_ref=.VdNyrFtzrEs.like
> 
> Here is another one I like but would it be expected the clear parts would fill in? Because I would actually like that better.


Nah we're all enablers here saying "oo go for it" mostly ^^ but you were asking for help resisting the purchase.

Lilnaugrim should pop in and give her sage advice on marbling sometime soon but I'd _think _that second boy would loose his clear areas, fill in red and black, but marbles are unpredictable.


----------



## FinnDublynn

PurpleDog said:


> Well, I tend towards darker colors, dark bodies, but like more than one color.
> 
> I was reading on the koi thread about how they change colors - which for me might work, since I prefer them darker like this, than the lighter colors, almost clear fins, etc. But definitely something to think about!
> *
> I was almost expecting someone to come on here and say WHOA girl, slow down! Go get one from the pet store and make sure you can take care of it well enough, before jumping straight in with one like this! LOL*
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auct...ction_types=og.likes&fb_ref=.VdNyrFtzrEs.like
> 
> Here is another one I like but would it be expected the clear parts would fill in? Because I would actually like that better.





Aqua Aurora said:


> *Nah we're all enablers here saying "oo go for it" mostly ^^ but you were asking for help resisting the purchase.
> 
> * Lilnaugrim should pop in and give her sage advice on marbling sometime soon but I'd _think _that second boy would loose his clear areas, fill in red and black, but marbles are unpredictable.



Pfffft.... Buying one from AquaBid as a first might even be better than starting with a petstore fish... When you start with something you KNOW is quality, and you've paid the money for to HAVE quality, you tend to take it more seriously. (a sad truth that holds for everything in the world, not just bettas) and starting out with a PetStore fish that could come to you already sick??? It could totally discourage you!!! You're on this site, which means you want to give the fish its best life. Even the best of us on the site mess up occasionally, so your newbie status is already heightened just for already being on this site. 

And Pfffft... We're so much worst than enablers... we're almost at Peer Pressure Status, sometimes!! lol


----------



## BlueInkFish

So now that my small spawn are in the midst of becoming adult bettas, I was thinking of starting a new line. A line of solid blues, not sure what color blue, but look at these 2 beauties! Any thoughts?


I really like the turquoise on this guy!


----------



## BlueInkFish

And this steel blue... He's gorgeous too! Gah, I shouldn't be on AB..!!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

FinnDublynn said:


> And Pfffft... We're so much worst than enablers... we're almost at Peer Pressure Status, sometimes!! lol


Especially when someone buys a lovely male and famale and everyone goes "HURRY UP AND BREED THEM! I WANT THEIR BABIES!!" I think InStiches was the most recent 'victim' of this 'attack' ^^


----------



## FinnDublynn

Ooooh. I say Steel Blue....!!!


----------



## Tree

Gaaahhhhfhrkghrhgerhgerih!!!!!!!!!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1440165188


----------



## InStitches

*cough* LOL I don't think I even ended up selecting one of the males I was looking at originally. I'll be hopefully spawning the female yellow dragon hm with a giant orange plakat "dragon" (I don't think he is actually a dragon, but he sure is pretty)


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oooh Tree....that boy! My jaw dropped!!


And to answer PurpleDog. Yes, cellophane rarely wins a battle when it comes to the koi's. Red tends to take over the cellophane/flesh toned area's first. White thick scales will be overtaken by blue (usually turquoise) or Copper if that is present on the fish. Black will take over last, if the fish is red and black with some thick scales on top, you'll eventually likely end up with a mostly black fish and some thick blue scales, no red or cellophane left on them. 

Now the timing of these changes, the red usually colors up pretty quickly followed by blue taking over white. The fish may at any time, stop marbling though. Some koi's are known to be stable but again, this is the risk we take in buying koi's. Once the fish has become solid or mostly solid, it is possible for them to marble again later in life.

This is just an observation but I've noticed the ones that start off with the dramatic marbling (such as fancies and kois on AB) turn into solid and don't marble again later in life. Those fish who carry the marble gene unknown by the owner and are solid, those are the ones that change later in life and usually it's a pretty spectacular change! So it's almost like breeders have sped up that process so it's almost reversed now if that makes any sense to anyone lol. Again, just a speculation.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Man this ebay seller keeps [censor]ing it up... look at the title and look at the photo... 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-betta-...orangey-red-/351485259031?hash=item51d6276d17
If they can't bother to properly label their fish for sale.. wonder how half arsed they are about packing too....or shipping the correct fish to the proper buyer >.>




Also waaaaant but not for $40 total
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Turquoise-H...785739?hash=item4aeee85e0b&afsrc=1&rmvSB=true



edit:


lilnaugrim said:


> Oooh Tree....that boy! My jaw dropped!!
> 
> 
> And to answer PurpleDog. Yes, cellophane rarely wins a battle when it comes to the koi's. Red tends to take over the cellophane/flesh toned area's first. White thick scales will be overtaken by blue (usually turquoise) or Copper if that is present on the fish. Black will take over last, if the fish is red and black with some thick scales on top, you'll eventually likely end up with a mostly black fish and some thick blue scales, no red or cellophane left on them.
> 
> Now the timing of these changes, the red usually colors up pretty quickly followed by blue taking over white. The fish may at any time, stop marbling though. Some koi's are known to be stable but again, this is the risk we take in buying koi's. Once the fish has become solid or mostly solid, it is possible for them to marble again later in life.
> 
> This is just an observation but I've noticed the ones that start off with the dramatic marbling (such as fancies and kois on AB) turn into solid and don't marble again later in life. Those fish who carry the marble gene unknown by the owner and are solid, those are the ones that change later in life and usually it's a pretty spectacular change! So it's almost like breeders have sped up that process so it's almost reversed now if that makes any sense to anyone lol. Again, just a speculation.


So does that mean my husband's girl (has no blues on her presently) will turn mostly black and her thicker white scales get blue? or only those with blue already will have blue spread?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Aqua Aurora said:


> So does that mean my husband's girl (has no blues on her presently) will turn mostly black and her thicker white scales get blue? or only those with blue already will have blue spread?


Not necessarily, it's pretty much luck and gambling. As I said, some keep the koi coloration or marble coloration forever. So yes, she may turn black or she may stay the way she is right now. Timing is hard to say since they're all different.

EDIT: there doesn't necessarily have to be blue on the fish just yet for blue to take over white. Blue and White work on the same layer so blue is dominant over white.


----------



## Tree

lilnaugrim said:


> Oooh Tree....that boy! My jaw dropped!!




I KNOW I want I want I WANT!!!!! D= do... you think I should get him...... GAH but I want a black and white betta so bad!

oooh Black and white like this boy








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1440165161

But this is the type of betta color I am looking for: found this image on google.


----------



## Blackstar00

Tree said:


> I KNOW I want I want I WANT!!!!! D= do... you think I should get him...... GAH but I want a black and white betta so bad!


Get both lol and if later you regret getting him for whatever reason then hey, my birthday already passed but I never turn down a good gift ;-)


----------



## Tree

Hahaha I have no more tanks to fill. =P I'm going to pass and look for my perfect black and white betta. so long Mustard gas. =*(


----------



## Blackstar00

It would be awesome if you did find a black and white similar to the one you posted. Wish you luck


----------



## Tree

yup that is what I am hunting for. =) and thanks! I am glad I can be patient. but many have tempted me. lol


----------



## Blackstar00

I would really like to buy this one because it has the same band on his anal fin as my blue butterfly male. 

This is my boy.









And this is him. My boy's band is thicker though.


----------



## IslandGirl7408

lilnaugrim said:


> Not necessarily, it's pretty much luck and gambling. As I said, some keep the koi coloration or marble coloration forever. So yes, she may turn black or she may stay the way she is right now. Timing is hard to say since they're all different.
> 
> EDIT: there doesn't necessarily have to be blue on the fish just yet for blue to take over white. Blue and White work on the same layer so blue is dominant over white.


That is absolutely true! When we got my son's fish it was cellophane with black specks-- no blue or red. It turned black with streaks of white on the fins and blue iris on the body. Now it has a blue body and red fins.


----------



## BlueLacee

God, why did I have to come and look!!!


----------



## InStitches

*impules buys the perfect Melano halfmoon*
*seller can't ship out to Jesse since Indo shipment has already gone to Thailand*

>_> did you guys know that Indo fish have to be shipped soooo much earlier?

*sigh* thankfully the seller is relisting the fish. Not that he will have any difficulty selling him. He is amazing T_T


----------



## allied123

Aww that stinks, he's perfect!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

InStitches said:


> *impules buys the perfect Melano halfmoon*
> *seller can't ship out to Jesse since Indo shipment has already gone to Thailand*
> 
> >_> did you guys know that Indo fish have to be shipped soooo much earlier?
> 
> *sigh* thankfully the seller is relisting the fish. Not that he will have any difficulty selling him. He is amazing T_T


What they are too cheap to hold the fish until next shipment? They re-listed it so its not like they toss fish they don't sell on the first run.


----------



## blueridge

OMG have y'all seen the aquastar boy that they just posted on fb?! If only I had room and not trying to furbish my new 40 gal. O.O


----------



## PurpleDog

Oh He's pretty cool!


----------



## Nessabobessa

blueridge said:


> OMG have y'all seen the aquastar boy that they just posted on fb?! If only I had room and not trying to furbish my new 40 gal. O.O


What's going on with his spine? Is that okay?


----------



## Cinderwolf

Oh my GOD that yellow white and bleu boy has the perfect colour scheme i am in LOVE


----------



## FinnDublynn

Nessabobessa said:


> What's going on with his spine? Is that okay?


What exactly are you seeing.....??


----------



## blueridge

I know you guys! He is so gorgeous :shock:


----------



## InStitches

Aqua Aurora said:


> What they are too cheap to hold the fish until next shipment? They re-listed it so its not like they toss fish they don't sell on the first run.


oh, no  I just don't know if it will be in my budget to pay for two shipments of fish :lol: I only budgeted for one shipment. He did offer to hold for next shipment, I declined, though. Paying for two separate shipments is not worth the impulse buy to me >_<

someday, someday....


----------



## Nessabobessa

FinnDublynn said:


> What exactly are you seeing.....??


At the end near the caudal, with the spine curved up like that? I might be completely wrong, that's why I asked :lol:


----------



## FinnDublynn

AH. I've seen it on many fish tho, i suppose, not quite as bad as this, however from what i've seen its fairly normal. Didn't jump out at me, as it did with you


----------



## AukWord

Actually a good observation--it's just a weak peduncle. Not a spinal deformity, per se, but definitely a form flaw.


----------



## Tree

Blackstar00 said:


> I would really like to buy this one because it has the same band on his anal fin as my blue butterfly male.
> 
> This is my boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is him. My boy's band is thicker though.



I saw that betta. on Ebay right? I think there is a bidding war.


----------



## Blackstar00

Tree said:


> I saw that betta. on Ebay right? I think there is a bidding war.


He has one bid right now and its at $2.00 and his bin price is $75 I think. He has two days left. I might go for it if I see that he's not to high and if I feel like it will be then I'll bid just under the other bidder's highest bid or as close as I dare get. That way I'll make them pay more for it than they would've if I hadn't boosted his bid. MMMMMWWWWWAAAAAAHAHAHA ~ I'm evil. 

I don't know if I would actually do that lol. It would suck if someone did it to me.


----------



## Tree

Blackstar00 said:


> He has one bid right now and its at $2.00 and his bin price is $75 I think. He has two days left. I might go for it if I see that he's not to high and if I feel like it will be then I'll bid just under the other bidder's highest bid or as close as I dare get. That way I'll make them pay more for it than they would've if I hadn't boosted his bid. MMMMMWWWWWAAAAAAHAHAHA ~ I'm evil.
> 
> I don't know if I would actually do that lol. It would suck if someone did it to me.



Oh phhht! yeah it does have one bid on it! I must have looked at another one that has 9 bids. 

give it a shot. If ya get it, it's meant to be, If ya don't well it's meant to be. haha


----------



## Blackstar00

I had a dream that I was in a pet store and had my hands in a tank trying to get this amazing looking wild betta. I will take it as a sign and make sure that I get a wild on my next purchase.


----------



## blueridge

Blackstar you will love wilds once you get your hands on a pair ;-)


----------



## FinnDublynn

I really like the look of some of the wilds, especially Copper Smaragdina's.. (Did I spell that right?? lol)

They're on my "to do" list, tho I need to look up more information before I take that step. They're different to care for and I want to be prepared

If I had to jump in right now, tho, This is the one I'd get...










He just looks so regal.


----------



## FinnDublynn

I love this Boy:










And this Boy:


----------



## blueridge

Yeah you spelled it right Finn! Keeping wilds isn't that much different from keeping your pet store varieties from what I have found out in keeping mine, but it never hurts to do some research on the species that you want to keep.


----------



## FinnDublynn

I just remember someone mentioning something about the water pH and GH and KH and whatnot needing to be a little more specific or something than the range that the Splendens can handle, and I remember that my water pH was like, WAAAYYYYY off.... 

I could also be very wrong and very off, because of my Depression and OCD I have a surprisingly good memory, I also have very vivid dreams and have a VERY hard time sometimes remembering if a conversation was in my head/dream or if it actually happened... there's a good chance I made that whoooole thing up and have no idea I did.

That was a few months ago when I was still really beginning to learn my stuff, and I was like, "Lets... lets stick with Pet Store Betta's for now, until I get a little better at all this, then Switch over to imports, then maybe dip into Wilds..." 

Well.. I'm at imports, now! :-D


Uhm... and now That I decided to browse the Wild's a little more than just drooling over my Smaragdinas... I suddenly HAVE to have this boy:










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettas&1440394069



I DO have one last open slot in the tanks................
That's supposed to be for my BF to pick out another..... buuuuut....


----------



## Blackstar00

FinnDublynn said:


> I just remember someone mentioning something about the water pH and GH and KH and whatnot needing to be a little more specific or something than the range that the Splendens can handle, and I remember that my water pH was like, WAAAYYYYY off....
> 
> I could also be very wrong and very off, because of my Depression and OCD I have a surprisingly good memory, I also have very vivid dreams and have a VERY hard time sometimes remembering if a conversation was in my head/dream or if it actually happened... there's a good chance I made that whoooole thing up and have no idea I did.
> 
> That was a few months ago when I was still really beginning to learn my stuff, and I was like, "Lets... lets stick with Pet Store Betta's for now, until I get a little better at all this, then Switch over to imports, then maybe dip into Wilds..."
> 
> Well.. I'm at imports, now! :-D



I also read something about the water pH levels and stuff needing to be as close to how it would be in the wild. Adding IAL helps a lot with that.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Blackstar00 said:


> I also read something about the water pH levels and stuff needing to be as close to how it would be in the wild. Adding IAL helps a lot with that.



Mine is SUPER high, so I'd have to look into more than just IAL lol


----------



## Aqua Aurora

FinnDublynn said:


> I DO have one last open slot in the tanks................
> That's supposed to be for my BF to pick out another..... buuuuut....


Just convince the bf that is what he wants ^.~


----------



## Blackstar00

FinnDublynn said:


> I just remember someone mentioning something about the water pH and GH and KH and whatnot needing to be a little more specific or something than the range that the Splendens can handle, and I remember that my water pH was like, WAAAYYYYY off....
> 
> I could also be very wrong and very off, because of my Depression and OCD I have a surprisingly good memory, I also have very vivid dreams and have a VERY hard time sometimes remembering if a conversation was in my head/dream or if it actually happened... there's a good chance I made that whoooole thing up and have no idea I did.
> 
> That was a few months ago when I was still really beginning to learn my stuff, and I was like, "Lets... lets stick with Pet Store Betta's for now, until I get a little better at all this, then Switch over to imports, then maybe dip into Wilds..."
> 
> Well.. I'm at imports, now! :-D
> 
> 
> Uhm... and now That I decided to browse the Wild's a little more than just drooling over my Smaragdinas... I suddenly HAVE to have this boy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettas&1440394069
> 
> 
> 
> I DO have one last open slot in the tanks................
> That's supposed to be for my BF to pick out another..... buuuuut....


Oooooh, he looks so boss Finn. And I like the black sparkly one you posted above. Would name him Milky Way because he reminds me of space and the galaxy.


----------



## Blackstar00

Aqua Aurora said:


> Just convince the bf that is what he wants ^.~


Too funny lol.


----------



## blueridge

FinnDublynn said:


> I just remember someone mentioning something about the water pH and GH and KH and whatnot needing to be a little more specific or something than the range that the Splendens can handle, and I remember that my water pH was like, WAAAYYYYY off....
> 
> I could also be very wrong and very off, because of my Depression and OCD I have a surprisingly good memory, I also have very vivid dreams and have a VERY hard time sometimes remembering if a conversation was in my head/dream or if it actually happened... there's a good chance I made that whoooole thing up and have no idea I did.
> 
> That was a few months ago when I was still really beginning to learn my stuff, and I was like, "Lets... lets stick with Pet Store Betta's for now, until I get a little better at all this, then Switch over to imports, then maybe dip into Wilds..."
> 
> Well.. I'm at imports, now! :-D
> 
> 
> Uhm... and now That I decided to browse the Wild's a little more than just drooling over my Smaragdinas... I suddenly HAVE to have this boy:


Yeah wilds like to have their water acidic, but they will tolerate somewhat of a range of pH's. I'm not too sure about KH and GH, because I don't check either one of those on my tanks xD I just know that I have a range around 6 pH in my tap water and they love it! So I would definitely see what pH your water is after treated to see what else you might have to do it it. IAL is a good additive too, and I like to let driftwood darken my water some instead of just boiling all the tannins out of it. 

Seriously Fish and the IBC wild species website is where I get a lot of my information about the wild species from (I'll post the links for you). I also have this book too:








It has a lot of great information in it too, however it is kind of written like a science textbook in some parts of it! Also LBF is always helpful too ;-)


Seriously Fish: http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/betta-smaragdina/

IBC: http://smp.ibcbettas.org/species/index.html

All in all though I don't find them too different from keeping my splendens. Just a nice planted, cycled tank and they are ready to go! The only problem I've found is trying to convince them that pellets are food xD Also that boy you posted is gorgeous O.O


----------



## FinnDublynn

blueridge said:


> Yeah wilds like to have their water acidic, but they will tolerate somewhat of a range of pH's. I'm not too sure about KH and GH, because I don't check either one of those on my tanks xD I just know that I have a range around 6 pH in my tap water and they love it! So I would definitely see what pH your water is after treated to see what else you might have to do it it. IAL is a good additive too, and I like to let driftwood darken my water some instead of just boiling all the tannins out of it.
> 
> Seriously Fish and the IBC wild species website is where I get a lot of my information about the wild species from (I'll post the links for you). I also have this book too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a lot of great information in it too, however it is kind of written like a science textbook in some parts of it! Also LBF is always helpful too ;-)
> 
> 
> Seriously Fish: http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/betta-smaragdina/
> 
> IBC: http://smp.ibcbettas.org/species/index.html
> 
> All in all though I don't find them too different from keeping my splendens. Just a nice planted, cycled tank and they are ready to go! The only problem I've found is trying to convince them that pellets are food xD Also that boy you posted is gorgeous O.O


My water right ou of the tap.is.about 8.6 and then 8.2 after adding back in some minerals it loses from being softened....even with my driftwood tannins and IAL, it doesn't change much. :-( I'd have to look into an RO system maybe


----------



## FinnDublynn

Wow! Only half my message posted lol. 

The other half said thank you for the links! I'm always about learning more and learning new!


----------



## SunnySideIvy

That book is amazing! It is made by the company that made by class books when I took AP science courses in high school.


----------



## blueridge

Wow your water is soft, Finn O.O I'm not too sure how they would tolerate that kind of water :/ You might have to look into an RO system. 

Isn't is Sunny?! I love that book, they don't have all of the wild species in it but they do have most of them.


----------



## SunnySideIvy

I had it by my bedside table forever! It is a great read!
If you don't mind my noob self asking, what is an RO system?


----------



## blueridge

I still read it from time to time, especially if I want to see about a species that I might be interested in xD

Don't worry about asking noob questions! We're all here to help ^.^ 
An RO (Reverse Osmosis) system is a filtration system that allows an aquaist to remove chemicals and other properties from water to allow for a more "natural" water, than what you might have from your tap. It removes GH (General Hardiness) and KH (Carbonate Hardiness) from water to make it more acidic, essentially. I hope I answered your question and maybe someone who knows a little bit more might come along.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Betta simplex and Betta mahachainesis can tolerate a higher pH. I believe a member of the unimaculata complex may also tolerate a higher pH, but I'm not 100% sure. 

SeriouslyFish is an excellent resource for learning about wild betta species. They have pretty comprehensive profiles for a majority of species.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Well, out of the tap, my water is as follows:

0.0ppm ammonia, nitrates, nitrites, chlorine 
180 KH
0 GH
8.6 pH

I'm on an individual well, softened, filtered. 

For my boys now, I use some equilibrium to bring up the GH and that actually brings DOWN my pH, to an 8.2. I match the 180 of my KH. If I were to do wilds, I would have to go down the street to the lake and grab water. Or the other street to the other lake. Or the other street..... To the other lake.... Lol


----------



## Blackstar00

Thats a lot of lakes. :-D 
The only lakes around me are dirty salt water ones. Even the great Salt Lake which gives the city it's nane is really stinky and has really dirty muddy water. Idaho has nice lakes and cascades along with some hot springs but a two hour drive there and back is too much when you are broke.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Alaska is land of 2 million lakes, most of which are pure glacial run off or freshwater springs... And most of them you're not allowed to have anything motorized on it so they're super clean and no pollution. No idea what the GH KH and pH would be on any of them, tho.


----------



## FinnDublynn

I'd probably go to the creek over the lakes tho... Hmmmm...


----------



## Blackstar00

I found a freshwater lake in this state but it's still over two hours away. I was looking at the species of fish that live there and aparently there's Goldfish there?


----------



## FinnDublynn

Here? Maybe? Lol. I only know of like, 30 types of salmon, dollies, trout, etc. Lol


----------



## FinnDublynn

Then your halibut and swordfish and other large sea catches... But our lakes and streams as far as I know only house salmon and trout


----------



## Blackstar00

No, in my state. A lake called Utah Lake, apparently has a thriving population of goldfish. Someone even reported catching a piranha in a river that flows from Salt Lake city to Colorado.


----------



## Blackstar00

That thing looks huge. Poor little guy, atleast he's not a HM, that would suck.









She's cute


----------



## Tree

do you think his fins will get darker or stay the same?


----------



## blueridge

Blackstar00 said:


> No, in my state. A lake called Utah Lake, apparently has a thriving population of goldfish. Someone even reported catching a piranha in a river that flows from Salt Lake city to Colorado.


This is why they tell people not to dump their fish pets into local streams/ponds/lakes. :shock:


----------



## lilnaugrim

Dragon's, like real Dragons like him, not Marbles, are normally quite stable. So yes, he'll stay like that.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I remember taking a road trip to the grand Canyon. Stopped somewhere in Texas and there was a lake so full of comets that they were beaching themselves.


----------



## SunnySideIvy

This fish is at $81 right now!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1440186803#HIST


----------



## Tree

lilnaugrim said:


> Dragon's, like real Dragons like him, not Marbles, are normally quite stable. So yes, he'll stay like that.



thanks Liln =)


----------



## FinnDublynn

SunnySideIvy said:


> This fish is at $81 right now!
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1440186803#HIST


Wooooooooow I want!!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Part of me wants to put a giant in my 10g...
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1440208204









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1440208812









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1440255611









and just as quickly my cheap [censor]-ed-ness kicks in and says "I don't wanna pay _that _much"


----------



## FinnDublynn

Aqua Aurora said:


> Part of me wants to put a giant in my 10g...
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1440208204
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1440208812
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1440255611
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just as quickly my cheap [censor]-ed-ness kicks in and says "I don't wanna pay _that _much"


I ALMOST got that MG boy...


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Do it so I won't! haha

also oooo I know its a marble and won't stay that way but I like it
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1440437427


----------



## Tree

Buahahahaha!!!! read the name on this boy. oh nvm Hahaha even better, it's the breeders username. Haha
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1440423531


----------



## Aqua Aurora

I saw the "playboy quality" titles too and just laughed.. "super sex fun time betta be your playboy!"


----------



## Tree

Paaaahahahahahahha!


----------



## FinnDublynn

Aqua Aurora said:


> Do it so I won't! haha
> 
> also oooo I know its a marble and won't stay that way but I like it
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1440437427



Too late.. shipment left Thailand today to the states, or rather, it will. Can't get it on this shipment, so Its a whole nother $45 in shipping to get him... can't justify it anymore lol


----------



## FinnDublynn

That AquaStar boy went for $91.... Aquastar always has the prettiest boys.

This guy is glorious:








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1440457609

Then there is THIS guy, Wow oh wow. I mean... That TAIL!!! Is that.. a rosetail crowntail? Or RoseComb? Or just a rosetail with some reduced webbing? I don't know... But just wow anyway.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1440457624


----------



## Tree

Hey if anyone finds a black and white betta. Pure black and pure white (koi/marble or dragon scale even). Let me know. I am looking for one. I have already looked on Ebay and aqua bid but none of them I like.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Do you have a preference between Veil/Delta/Halfmoon/Crown/Plakat?


----------



## Tree

FinnDublynn said:


> Do you have a preference between Veil/Delta/Halfmoon/Crown/Plakat?




oooh that is what I forgot. Yes, Either a Halfmoon, Veil tail, Delta or Crown tail and male.


----------



## InStitches

...I thought Jesse's shipment was canceled? That's what my seller told me :/ He said they didn't reach their quota to ship and didn't. So I said it was okay to ship with Julie Tran on the 22nd. (which means I ended up getting the Melano betta after all lol since she receives directly from Indonesia).

I'm so confused. ugh


----------



## BamNeko

This Crowntail that I'm tempting to get >_<
I don't mind butting Magma and Neko into a 1g again just for this guy♥


----------



## lilnaugrim

FinnDublynn said:


> That AquaStar boy went for $91.... Aquastar always has the prettiest boys.
> 
> This guy is glorious:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1440457609
> 
> Then there is THIS guy, Wow oh wow. I mean... That TAIL!!! Is that.. a rosetail crowntail? Or RoseComb? Or just a rosetail with some reduced webbing? I don't know... But just wow anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1440457624


He's a feather tail. Many times the webbing is reduced on them on purpose specifically by AquaStar. They call it Apache, which is appropriate, Indians can = feathers -> feathertail.


----------



## BamNeko

This guy. I bought him. Going tank shopping during the week. I'm satisfied this will replace my baby betta. However it's still in thought if Neko or Magma go.


----------



## Nova betta

wait neko and magma whats wrong with them? beautiful boy btw!


----------



## BamNeko

They have fin rot. Magma has it a bit worse then Neko so he needs more work. And thanks I'm excited :3


----------



## FinnDublynn

InStitches said:


> ...I thought Jesse's shipment was canceled? That's what my seller told me :/ He said they didn't reach their quota to ship and didn't. So I said it was okay to ship with Julie Tran on the 22nd. (which means I ended up getting the Melano betta after all lol since she receives directly from Indonesia).
> 
> I'm so confused. ugh


He hasn't said anything to me... Maybe it was the shipment from Indonesia that was cancelled, not the one from Thailand?


----------



## FinnDublynn

lilnaugrim said:


> He's a feather tail. Many times the webbing is reduced on them on purpose specifically by AquaStar. They call it Apache, which is appropriate, Indians can = feathers -> feathertail.


That makes sense. Either way, gorgeous.


----------



## InStitches

FinnDublynn said:


> He hasn't said anything to me... Maybe it was the shipment from Indonesia that was cancelled, not the one from Thailand?


Yes you are right  thanks for helping me thing through that >_< Ooooh my brain.


----------



## FinnDublynn

InStitches said:


> Yes you are right  thanks for helping me thing through that >_< Ooooh my brain.



That's OK... I scared the JEEPERS out of Will the other night when he was coming out of the bathroom, so I needed a little karma revenge to give me a mini heart attack lol


----------



## InStitches

oh man XD sorry hahaha!!


----------



## FinnDublynn

LOL... its ok  I deserved it, I really did lol

http://www.mnbettashop.com/giant-bettas


Watch the video. 3rd Betta, 32 seconds in... "G3 Gas Koi $55".... Oh, My, God.... I... I.... I.... I..... *has a stroke*


OMG AND THIS BOY!!!! WHY WASN'T HE POSTED WHEN I STILL HAD MONEY AND COULD HAVE ADDED HIM TO THIS SHIPMENT!!!!!!!


----------



## FinnDublynn

Uhhhmmm... Naming the fish "Skinhead" probably wasn't the best idea. lol

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1440334208


----------



## Tree

Man if only this boy was pitch black on his body.








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1440396243


----------



## BamNeko

I think I might get one more betta on Aquabid but have him be located in the USA. I'm getting my tank once I sell my guinea pigs(it will be a while though since I'll need a shelf to put the tank on).

But maybe look at Koi Betta Fish 
something to make my sister SUPER envious!


----------



## FinnDublynn

BamNeko said:


> I think I might get one more betta on Aquabid but have him be located in the USA. I'm getting my tank once I sell my guinea pigs(it will be a while though since I'll need a shelf to put the tank on).
> 
> But maybe look at Koi Betta Fish
> something to make my sister SUPER envious!



At this point, it will be CHEAPER to get another one from overseas. If you get one from the US, they'll ship directly to you, instead of thru the Transhipper, and then you'll be paying double the shipping....

Where as another from overseas, it shouldn't affect the price of your shipping up to 3-4 bettas. You'll just have to add $5 for the Transhippers Import fees instead.

That is, unless you find a breeder here in the US that has Free Shipping.. Otherwise, you'll be paying about $25 for the fish, plus $25 for Shipping, a second fish will be $50 more. Where as overseas using the Transhipper, will be $25 for the fish, $5 for getting them on the shipment and $5 for the import fee... then a second fish is only $35. Its a savings of $15.  ($20 if the Aquabid breeder doesn't charge the $5 shipping fee)


----------



## BamNeko

I'll prob get another betta from the breeder my black orchid is coming from so they can ship together. I still haven't heard anything back from the breeder or the transhipper, my friend says that's weird. Since it's gonna be a while, but I'd need a new tank and the Guinea Pigs need to sell before I can get my 20 gallon.


----------



## Revosok

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&2823086334, I can't see the video, can someone take a picture of that fish? If it is worth $700, it must be amazing.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Revosok said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&2823086334, I can't see the video, can someone take a picture of that fish? If it is worth $700, it must be amazing.


The bidders are just teasing, since the action is up for so long, the fish will probably be dead by then.


----------



## BamNeko

I'm looking at Koi Better's my sister said they look like fireworks XD


----------



## Blackstar00

Not on aquabid but this little guy is so cute and squishy looking :-} like a little baby.
I shall call him squishy and he shall be mine and he shall be my squishy.








I like his little orange mouth.


----------



## Blackstar00

Tree, if this guy had no blue on him and had black in those blue places he would be perfect for you. 
Not sure how much you are trying to spend on your dream betta though.


----------



## Tree

Oh yes that would be a perfect black and white boy. But u am still eager to find my dream Betta.


----------



## BamNeko

$40 for him! OH my heart </3


----------



## FinnDublynn

]http://www.ebay.com/itm/Male-Super-...Thai-Import-/231661831326?hash=item35f01f049e

GAHHHH SO PRETTY


----------



## BamNeko

Omg I want him!

But I have to save my money up D: I'm so getting a Koi hmpk when I get paid.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Yay!!!


----------



## FinnDublynn

Hey Bam!! What about this boy? Or did you already have one picked out?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Live-Male-B...sh-Imported-/221858333221?hash=item33a7c98225

Page stretching picture, so you'll have to click lol


----------



## BamNeko

Cause I have a feeling I'm getting a 20g tomorrow and I'll look for a way to make cheap but durable dividers.


----------



## BamNeko

He's expensive D: I make $100+ a week and am paid every Friday. I have to have my Guinea Pigs sold before I can really think of stocking my future 20g ugh u.u


----------



## FinnDublynn

Oh


----------



## BamNeko

Would love it but I'm poking around on Aquabid. Though I won't buy one now I'm looking for a red koi


----------



## FinnDublynn

http://www.ebay.com/itm/C04-Thai-Im...s-Live-Fish-/262008455397?hash=item3d00ebc0e5

He looks so skinny......



Oh.. I love this Cellophane Dragon...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Live-Tropic...-Fish-HP016-/311417125834?hash=item4881e83bca


----------



## FinnDublynn

LOOK HOW ANGRY GRUMPY HE IS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
HE'S SO GRUMPY I JUST CAN'T STAND IT!!! AHHHHH!!!!


----------



## BamNeko

Okay so this guy might be mine. I plan to buy him Monday if I don't get my tank on Sunday.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1440505542


----------



## FinnDublynn

Gorgeous!!


----------



## BamNeko

I'm hoping I have money for him on Monday. I have a while before their shipped so it's not like I will have to pay the like $5 for the transhipper instantly


----------



## Tree

BamNeko said:


> Okay so this guy might be mine. I plan to buy him Monday if I don't get my tank on Sunday.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1440505542




Eeeep! Kelps brother! Hahaha I hope you get him! =D


----------



## Tree

Gaaaaaahhhfdwehfoiwehiowejfoew why couldn't he be a darker black on his fins!!! D= and not to mention Koo yang is not on the list x_x









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1440734048


----------



## lilnaugrim

So you're essentially looking for a Black Dragon?


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1440424810


----------



## FinnDublynn

lilnaugrim said:


> So you're essentially looking for a Black Dragon?
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1440424810



Sent that link already, and another one


----------



## Tree

I was debating on getting that one but there is too much white on his fins. I love him though. I will see what others come my way until I take him off the breeders hands. Though I am not in a hurry for a betta so I can be patient. 

But Gah that Half moon black and white is so pretty x_x


----------



## FinnDublynn

Tree said:


> I was debating on getting that one but there is too much white on his fins. I love him though. I will see what others come my way until I take him off the breeders hands. Though I am not in a hurry for a betta so I can be patient.
> 
> But Gah that Half moon black and white is so pretty x_x


Did you see the other one I linked you to on E-bay??

The one I'm like 90-99% sure is actually white but the picture color is just distorted? Because that one is BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Tree

FinnDublynn said:


> Did you see the other one I linked you to on E-bay??
> 
> The one I'm like 90-99% sure is actually white but the picture color is just distorted? Because that one is BEAUTIFUL


I did! I thought I replied to ya. I sent them a message to see if he has any red in him. He might be the one if they come back telling me he is 100% black on his fins. =D


----------



## lilnaugrim

Sorry, didn't see it.


----------



## Tree

oh no you're good Liln, she messaged me the betta. 

and this is what the other one looks like that I might be interested in. Do you think it is all black on the fins or do you think the shot shows some red?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Live-fish-male-betta-4-/111746627781?hash=item1a049e38c5&afsrc=1&rmvSB=true


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh.

That boy is a Copper Devil Dragon. His scales are Copper colored and he does have a red wash in his fins.


----------



## Tree

thanks again! 

for the black and white dragon, do you think when the tail grows, it will grow in white or black? I know it looks like new fin growth looks clear at the start.


----------



## FinnDublynn

You sure he's copper? It looks like a bad picture of white, to me. But, different monitors will show differently


----------



## lilnaugrim

I am absolutely sure it is a copper. Copper comes in different shades as we know, this is indeed a whiter copper but its copper nonetheless. Trust me, I stared at it for a few minutes and different angles, it is not white.

Blu as for that HM boy, hard to say. He may not grow much at all, if he does, it will be black. The white streaks in his tail is just the white iridescence, so at certain angles you won't barely see the white in the tail but it is pretty dominant. I'd wait if he didn't catch your eye right away.


----------



## BamNeko

Tree said:


> Gaaaaaahhhfdwehfoiwehiowejfoew why couldn't he be a darker black on his fins!!! D= and not to mention Koo yang is not on the list x_x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1440734048


Omg o.o


----------



## BamNeko

This Super Delta.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Male-Betta-...llow-4-mons-/271961401318?hash=item3f5229a7e6


----------



## Aqua Aurora

If she's turn solid orange and not spread the black or change any other color I'd grab her but I know thats just a fantasy..
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Female-betta-fish-/121739033546?hash=item1c58363bca


----------



## Tree

yup he is a copper this is what the breeder told me: 

Breeder: Actually he is light green to dark green and black there is some red in his bottom fins so you would call him a green copper. thank you


----------



## BamNeko

This Doubletail ♥.♥
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1440353411


----------



## Tree

why are they teasing me!!??? too much blue and too much tan. D= Why do I have to be so picky Hahahaha! 









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1440524330


----------



## Tree

do you think this boy will marble out? or since his is part dragon scale he will stay that way? and not sure what is wrong with his mouth. 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1440492952


----------



## lilnaugrim

Nothing wrong with his mouth. It's just a little extended; genetics. See that patch of blue at his peduncle? That will unfortunately spread over the white scales on his body. Likely the white irid on his fins will stay and the cellophane will become black.


----------



## BamNeko

UGH! You all make me want to get another betta but I need to wait till Monday!


----------



## Tree

oh Ah I see now he has black on the bottom of his mouth. that is why I thought it looked funny. lol 

DARN! I was hoping that blue would not spread. I took a look at the breeders FB page and it does look like he has a lot of black and white bettas in the past that are amazing. I would even settle for a black and white copper.


----------



## Tree

So I was looking for black bettas on google just for fun and I just have to show you this AMAZING boy back in 2005. 0_0 my jaw dropped. I would have named him Anubis.


----------



## IslandGirl7408

Tree said:


> So I was looking for black bettas on google just for fun and I just have to show you this AMAZING boy back in 2005. 0_0 my jaw dropped. I would have named him Anubis.


Ooh...Anubis would have been Perfect! You aren't a sci-fi fan by any chance....


----------



## Tree

I bit of a Sci-Fi fan yup. I have watched good and bad movies. Haha


----------



## FinnDublynn

BamNeko said:


> This Doubletail ♥.♥
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1440353411


I dont think he's a double tail... Just a rosetail that as a small overlap from branching... It's not a split if you look closely at the rest of his caudal


----------



## FinnDublynn

lilnaugrim said:


> I am absolutely sure it is a copper. Copper comes in different shades as we know, this is indeed a whiter copper but its copper nonetheless. Trust me, I stared at it for a few minutes and different angles, it is not white.
> 
> Blu as for that HM boy, hard to say. He may not grow much at all, if he does, it will be black. The white streaks in his tail is just the white iridescence, so at certain angles you won't barely see the white in the tail but it is pretty dominant. I'd wcait if he didn't catch your eye right away.





Tree said:


> yup he is a copper this is what the breeder told me:
> 
> Breeder: Actually he is light green to dark green and black there is some red in his bottom fins so you would call him a green copper. thank you


Dang. Computer monitor strikes again lol


----------



## BamNeko

UGH I WANT I WANT I WANT D:









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1440392612


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Tree said:


> So I was looking for black bettas on google just for fun and I just have to show you this AMAZING boy back in 2005. 0_0 my jaw dropped. I would have named him Anubis.


I start drooling at the photo thinking "I don't care if he's $100 to get here, WAAANT" then I see "2005".. *heart break*


----------



## blueridge

Too bad he is blind Tree :-(









But the female looks nice ;-)


----------



## BamNeko

Posted this link earlier
So buying him on Monday >_< I'll have another tank in time
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1440392612

Ouch nvm saw when it ends :c


----------



## Aqua Aurora

I love these two, 
copper with pale yellow finnage trimmed i black
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1440902322

and platinum gold trimmed in black
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1440719084

wonder if the black will take over their fin colors? also the copper's brothers seem to have red fins so wonder if his would change to red too?

(hint hint lilnaugrim, share your wisdom! ^^)


----------



## BamNeko

Found this HMPK Dragon Scale o3o
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1440400874









Then this guy
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1440397359


----------



## lilnaugrim

Sigh, wrote up my reply but internet kicked me off.

The short of it is; they are both stable, black will not change at all.


----------



## BamNeko

BamNeko said:


> Posted this link earlier
> So buying him on Monday >_< I'll have another tank in time
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1440392612
> 
> Ouch nvm saw when it ends :c


Ended up buying him on my way home from the store UGH!

He's the last one I'm done buying betta fish I'll look but my sister will be there telling me 'YOU DON'T NEED IT!'


----------



## Aqua Aurora

lilnaugrim said:


> Sigh, wrote up my reply but internet kicked me off.
> 
> The short of it is; they are both stable, black will not change at all.


Ugh hate when that happens! But thank you for reply ^^ now I'm going to stare at them and mentally fight between getting one (both shh) or sticking to my guns and making my next betta female..


edit: the lack of a second photo showing the other side .. I probably won't buy, don't need another diamond eye.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Aqua Aurora said:


> Ugh hate when that happens! But thank you for reply ^^ now I'm going to stare at them and mentally fight between getting one (both shh) or sticking to my guns and making my next betta female..


I like the second boy best, nice stark contrast.

That orange girl from my PetSmart was still there, the orange VT pineapple-y one.  I doubt she's going anywhere any time soon, she's very feisty too.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

lilnaugrim said:


> I like the second boy best, nice stark contrast.
> 
> That orange girl from my PetSmart was still there, the orange VT pineapple-y one.  I doubt she's going anywhere any time soon, she's very feisty too.


STOP . TEMPTING . ME!
you are so evil!

maybe I'll get gold rings danios and her and put them together in the 10g >.>


----------



## Tree

Hmmm what about this boy? you think he will be black or more of that blackish blue or is that just the black copper shine? 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1440507643


----------



## lilnaugrim

Aqua Aurora said:


> STOP . TEMPTING . ME!
> you are so evil!
> 
> maybe I'll get gold rings danios and her and put them together in the 10g >.>


I think I'm the worse enabler of them all lol. Showing off the pretty fishes at my LFS's and offering them to members here for less shipping than AquaBid and half the time better form and colors! haha. She is a VT, so I wasn't sure if you wanted something more "exotic".

She would look pretty nice with the Gold Ring. I would definitely suggest an Orange or Red fish to compliment them and the tank. Blue or Black would just get lost in there, White or Yellow would look too washed out IMO unless you added more tannins to darken it a bit. The Gold Ring Danios would stand out better as well if you did though!

Let me know. That orange-ish DT boy was still at PetCo as well. He had more irid on him though, I'd go for the girl since she was more unique looking. I found another MG DT as well at PetSmart lol. I'm terrible. 



Tree said:


> Hmmm what about this boy? you think he will be black or more of that blackish blue or is that just the black copper shine?
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1440507643


That is terrible lighting on him, makes it hard to see. It _looks_ like he'll be a Black Orchid basically; black undercoat with turquoise irid over top. All that "white" is just cellophane, he'll lose that to the black since it's not real white.


----------



## Tree

lilnaugrim said:


> That is terrible lighting on him, makes it hard to see. It _looks_ like he'll be a Black Orchid basically; black undercoat with turquoise irid over top. All that "white" is just cellophane, he'll lose that to the black since it's not real white.




right? GAH! so annoying about the photo but Darn, I was hoping the cellophane would turn white. I figured black would over power it though. =/


GAH if only the blue was white! he would have been perfect!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1440692641


----------



## BamNeko

I was gonna say Marble just by the way he looks XD


----------



## Tree

yeah I'm ok with marbles as long as they are only black and white. no blues, no reds no extra colors.


----------



## BamNeko

You're like hating on my new HMPK cause he's a blue marble LOL


----------



## Tree

Oh Hahaha no no. LOL it's not that I don't like the look, It's more how picky I am for my next fish. I have a girl and boy that have blue on them so I want an all black and white long finned boy this time.


----------



## BamNeko

I'm just glad I'm tank shopping on Thursday. Won't get a big one like the other two but will get one that is at least 2g.


----------



## Tree

I love my 2.6 gallons. both of my girls live in them and they aren't jealous of my boys getting more room. Haha. But if you don't feed them after you feed the boys, oh man, they get grumpy.


----------



## Tree

So the breeder replied back to my question regarding this betta and he said 

"Yes, it's possible about fish's color flow to more black and white.
Because of this is a regularly in Fancy case."

I really do love the look of him. do you think I should give it a go if the breeder can ship to Koo yang?

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi/?fwbettashm&1440492952


----------



## BamNeko

That's your call I'm waiting for my HMPK breeder to get back to me on when they plan to ship. I'm hoping its the 30th so I can get my two boys at the same time(and my sister can't say anything since he'll already be here)


----------



## lilnaugrim

Though the fins will stay black and white, I can guarantee you that the blue is going to spread over all the white scale parts and you'll have a Blue, Black, and White fish.


----------



## Tree

yeah I think I will pass. =I even though the betta is pretty.

I just know the prefect black and white boy long finned will come my way. =)


----------



## BamNeko

I didn't even hesitate with my two I saw them and wanted them. Money well spent~


----------



## Aqua Aurora

btw lil' thank you for sharing your knowledge of color (marbling etc) and form with all of us drooling over bettas here



lilnaugrim said:


> I think I'm the worse enabler of them all lol. Showing off the pretty fishes at my LFS's and offering them to members here for less shipping than AquaBid and half the time better form and colors! haha. She is a VT, so I wasn't sure if you wanted something more "exotic".
> 
> She would look pretty nice with the Gold Ring. I would definitely suggest an Orange or Red fish to compliment them and the tank. Blue or Black would just get lost in there, White or Yellow would look too washed out IMO unless you added more tannins to darken it a bit. The Gold Ring Danios would stand out better as well if you did though!
> 
> Let me know. That orange-ish DT boy was still at PetCo as well. He had more irid on him though, I'd go for the girl since she was more unique looking. I found another MG DT as well at PetSmart lol. I'm terrible.


The copper gas? Nah, lovely but I don't need another long finned boy.. I'm tempted by that vt girl a bit.. her first photo you showed she looks to have black/pineappling though :/ really picky if i get an orange I don't want irids or black markings.
I could have had tannins from the driftwood (sold as mopani-notoriously tannin-y) in the 10g but I boiled the [censor] out of it because I didn't want to deal with the pH flux (and continued flux with water changes)... speaking of if I put a betta in that tank I have to stuff the vertical hole in the wood so they don't get stuck.. other holes were big enough though... I'm not sure if the danios will get lost and I'd be better with a darker fish... but lambchop rasboras are a bit more skittish than I want considering tank setup and placement (by a tv so a bit of noise)... uuuugh decisions decisions....


----------



## Tree

Yeah that is what I am looking for, the one that pops out at me telling me, "That's the one!" But none of them have caught my interest.


----------



## BamNeko

I came close to getting a HM but it's pricey really is >_< If I got a HM it have to be when someone dies so I'd have an open tank XD


----------



## lilnaugrim

Aqua Aurora said:


> btw lil' thank you for sharing your knowledge of color (marbling etc) and form with all of us drooling over bettas here
> 
> 
> 
> The copper gas? Nah, lovely but I don't need another long finned boy.. I'm tempted by that vt girl a bit.. her first photo you showed she looks to have black/pineappling though :/ really picky if i get an orange I don't want irids or black markings.
> I could have had tannins from the driftwood (sold as mopani-notoriously tannin-y) in the 10g but I boiled the [censor] out of it because I didn't want to deal with the pH flux (and continued flux with water changes)... speaking of if I put a betta in that tank I have to stuff the vertical hole in the wood so they don't get stuck.. other holes were big enough though... I'm not sure if the danios will get lost and I'd be better with a darker fish... but lambchop rasboras are a bit more skittish than I want considering tank setup and placement (by a tv so a bit of noise)... uuuugh decisions decisions....


No problem! I love colors, it's kind of my thing so I'm happy to help!

Yeah, that's why I noted that she had pineappling in my last message. I know you want a solid orange if you get one so no worries about that! Just an offer ^_^


----------



## Aqua Aurora

lilnaugrim said:


> No problem! I love colors, it's kind of my thing so I'm happy to help!
> 
> Yeah, that's why I noted that she had pineappling in my last message. I know you want a solid orange if you get one so no worries about that! Just an offer ^_^


appreciated ^^


----------



## Tree

So the other breeder replied to me about this boy saying he is all black so no blue on his body, it's the shine. I asked him if there will be any trace of white on him since I am looking for a black and white boy. 

EDIT! breeder said: "There is more change of the cellophane gaining black scale but i don't think it would cover much of his cello part." 

Haha I am bugging all of these breeders.


----------



## themamaj

blueridge said:


> OMG have y'all seen the aquastar boy that they just posted on fb?! If only I had room and not trying to furbish my new 40 gal. O.O


Love this face! He could go home with me!


----------



## BamNeko

Beautiful!


----------



## Tree

Welp I did it. I placed a bid on the black copper betta. If he turns all black, I am okay with that. It will be an interesting change regardless. =D I just love his eyes and his body shape. <3


----------



## BamNeko

WEW! I found out Hades(my Blue Marble HMPK) is going to be shipped out on the 30th as well. If only the breeder understood that I want him sent to a certain transhipper .3.


----------



## Tree

what transhipper do you want to use? I always use Koo Yang which I will be using again for the betta I just bid on (If I get him) And the Breeder said he can ship to him. =) So a lot of breeders are nice enough to use a transhipper they don't have on their list.


----------



## BamNeko

I'm using Koo Yang. They wanted to send him to Linda but I heard a lot of bad things about Linda.


----------



## Tree

Yeah I heard that too in some cases. I think it is more of the fact that they don't reply to you as quick. Koo Yang is the best, he replies fast, but make sure to call along with emailing him. And If I do get that black copper he too will be shipped out on the 30th.


----------



## BamNeko

So high five then Tree 
*high fives*


----------



## Tree

woop woop! *High Fives*


----------



## kittenfish

Look how angry he is!!


----------



## blueridge

kittenfish said:


> Look how angry he is!!



His face is adorable! I don't care how angry he is about it.


----------



## Nessabobessa

kittenfish said:


> Look how angry he is!!


Omg I love how grumpy he is! SO Cute!


----------



## Tree

look at this beauty! 









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1440694569


----------



## InStitches

that is so cool. I love his face!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

(i'm so sleepy i tried posting here but apparently made a new thread.. got a "Must make a title" error >.>')

yes I am looking at a lot of white gold (platinum yellow) and black bettas >.>
http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropic...t-betta-K20-/281759683653?hash=item419a2f9445
Will the black take over the yellow? Will the black work under the dragon scales to make a pineapple-ish look? I also can't tell if he has the starts of diamond eye or if that's just reflection. I like his eye color, looks hazel-y


----------



## Tree

she is super cute!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1440643241


now HE is a pretty koi! I love the ones that are all black and red. 








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1440730866


----------



## lilnaugrim

Aqua Aurora said:


> (i'm so sleepy i tried posting here but apparently made a new thread.. got a "Must make a title" error >.>')
> 
> yes I am looking at a lot of white gold (platinum yellow) and black bettas >.>
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropic...t-betta-K20-/281759683653?hash=item419a2f9445
> Will the black take over the yellow? Will the black work under the dragon scales to make a pineapple-ish look? I also can't tell if he has the starts of diamond eye or if that's just reflection. I like his eye color, looks hazel-y


He'll stay that way, black will not spread at all. It's quite recessive. And eyes are clean, will stay that way too.


----------



## BamNeko

Not Aquabid, closed group on Facebook.


----------



## InStitches

*drool*











I am tempted to set up a fourth tank for this gorgeous fish. Birthday gift for self?


----------



## BlueInkFish

Your birthday is today? Because mine is too!!! Happy birthday!!! He's a beautiful boy! You should get him ;-) 

I consider gifting myself a fish too, *whistles* not that I need anymore...


----------



## InStitches

*cough* well, happy birthday!
Mine is not for another month :lol: But with my transhipping schedule that's about when he'd arrive.

I also really like this CT. TMT just has the prettiest fish.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Oh my!! He certainly does!!!

I can't wait till you receive your little guy, we will need pictures once he arrives ;-)


----------



## Tree

I won him =D Even though he has a small spoon head and weak caudal going on, I love the way he looks. do you think his caudal will become stronger once his comes and lives with me?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Not likely, it's probably a genetic deformation or something to do with his upbringing. Most kinked fins will always be kinked.


----------



## PurpleDog

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Very-Unique...om-Thailand-/111751815203?hash=item1a04ed6023

oooh I kinda like this one!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

lilnaugrim said:


> He'll stay that way, black will not spread at all. It's quite recessive. And eyes are clean, will stay that way too.


Hmm wonder if he's do well with tinwini >.>''



Tree said:


> I won him =D Even though he has a small spoon head and weak caudal going on, I love the way he looks. do you think his caudal will become stronger once his comes and lives with me?


One of my boys damaged his dorsal last year and its forever drooped like the photo, I think he snapped 1 or 2 .. rays is the term I think? They never healed properly so now his dorsal is forever drooping.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Aqua Aurora said:


> Hmm wonder if he's do well with tinwini >.>''


It's possible, they are quick little buggers!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

OMFG *WAAAAANNNT *but not from a seller with 0 reviews, no mention of doa guarantee, and doesn't have Koo Yang on the transshipper list (liked using koo yang).
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1440743880










edit:


lilnaugrim said:


> It's possible, they are quick little buggers!


hmmm maybe.. I dunno if I'd be more woried about a mean betta or mean shooling fish.. relaly shouls just keep it a non betta tank... >.>



also this guy looks kinda cool:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1440774453


----------



## lilnaugrim

Aqua Aurora said:


> hmmm maybe.. I dunno if I'd be more woried about a mean betta or mean shooling fish.. relaly shouls just keep it a non betta tank... >.>


EDIT: nvm, read that wrong.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Haha no worries I misread and answer/comment stuff then go back and cheek just to have to erase it all plenty of times ^^''


btw messaged aquabid Pothabetta (surprisingly fast response), they can ship to Koo Yang even though he is not on their transshipepr list, thought I'd share that.


More green copper goodness
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1440774730










odd hue .. photo manip/lighting?
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1441113849


----------



## lilnaugrim

It's just the lighting. Likely it was taken early morning or evening time when the sun was coming in and creating bounce lighting (secondary source light) and then just the regular over top light creates that effect


----------



## Tree

lilnaugrim said:


> Not likely, it's probably a genetic deformation or something to do with his upbringing. Most kinked fins will always be kinked.


Aw. Do you think it will cause a problem in the future? 



Aqua Aurora said:


> Hmm wonder if he's do well with tinwini >.>''
> 
> One of my boys damaged his dorsal last year and its forever drooped like the photo, I think he snapped 1 or 2 .. rays is the term I think? They never healed properly so now his dorsal is forever drooping.


It did not give him too much trouble did it?



Aqua Aurora said:


> OMFG *WAAAAANNNT *but not from a seller with 0 reviews, no mention of doa guarantee, and doesn't have Koo Yang on the transshipper list (liked using koo yang).


RIGHT?! He is a beaut! too bad there is no reviews on the breeder. But I do have some advice for you peeps that want to ship to Koo Yang and seeing that the breeder does not have him listed. Ask them if they can ship to him. And if they say yes (which a lot of the breeders I asked said yes) they will ask for Koo Yang Business partner over in Thailand. Just give Koo a call and he will give you the info.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Tree said:


> It did not give him too much trouble did it?
> 
> 
> 
> RIGHT?! He is a beaut! too bad there is no reviews on the breeder. But I do have some advice for you peeps that want to ship to Koo Yang and seeing that the breeder does not have him listed. Ask them if they can ship to him. And if they say yes (which a lot of the breeders I asked said yes) they will ask for Koo Yang Business partner over in Thailand. Just give Koo a call and he will give you the info.


No trouble, just when he flared it doesn't rise up (was going to use a different phrase but.. could have been interpreted wrong), he's not sensitive about me petting his dorsal, it doesn't get snagged on plants or anything.


I sent a message to the seller asking about DOA policy and if they will ship to Koo Yang, have not heard back yet.. but I think I'd talk myself out of him as I see a splotch of red in his pelvic fins.. don't really like that .. but other wise.. just *drools*


----------



## Tree

oh no! that shuns me away from a lot of bettas I see on Aquabid. that darn blue or red that might take over the body. x_x I don't mean to be mean about it, I just want the perfect color when I look on Aquabid.


----------



## InStitches

for the cost, may as well get something that's a sure thing!


----------



## Tree

100% right Institches.


----------



## Tree

Man if he stayed that way.... x_x








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1440679098

same with him:








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1440679104


----------



## BamNeko

Their beautiful Tree!


----------



## InStitches

I'm actually enjoying my non-stable Koi girl. Her white scales have yet to turn blue, too, but she is still very young, so we'll see!

My "tiger koi" (like Tree's Kelp) has barely changed at all. I don't see a whole lot like him to be honest >_< not sure why, it looks so good.

If only the color blue would behave itself lol.


----------



## BamNeko

I was pressured into buying a marble last night(he's on page 1438 top picture last comment on the page) didn't buy him even though he looks nice.


----------



## Tree

InStitches said:


> I'm actually enjoying my non-stable Koi girl. Her white scales have yet to turn blue, too, but she is still very young, so we'll see!
> 
> My "tiger koi" (like Tree's Kelp) has barely changed at all. I don't see a whole lot like him to be honest >_< not sure why, it looks so good.
> 
> If only the color blue would behave itself lol.



same with my tiger! I like black and red Koi bettas and I'm ok with them changing. but those two males, I would so buy them if they were stable. (lies cause I have NO ROOM LEFT!) Hahaha

sometimes the ones get away from ya BamNeko lol


----------



## InStitches

"no room left" is the biggest lie a betta addict can tell him- or herself!

I'm doing very well, not buying a fish for my own birthday -- since I have spawns planned lol. I should focus on those instead.

I want to replace the red girl I had planned to breed to Pout, but I also don't because her dying still smarts. There is also a perfect red hm girl listed by Phusit right now...I think I will just wait. There does not appear to be a shortage of solids anytime soon.

I was hoping my new Giant would arrive today but no news so far. Julie Tran had my box here by Tuesday morning last time >_<


----------



## Tree

InStitches said:


> "no room left" is the biggest lie a betta addict can tell him- or herself!
> 
> I'm doing very well, not buying a fish for my own birthday -- since I have spawns planned lol. I should focus on those instead.
> 
> I want to replace the red girl I had planned to breed to Pout, but I also don't because her dying still smarts. There is also a perfect red hm girl listed by Phusit right now...I think I will just wait. There does not appear to be a shortage of solids anytime soon.
> 
> I was hoping my new Giant would arrive today but no news so far. Julie Tran had my box here by Tuesday morning last time >_<




HAHAHAHA! so true... ok ok, not enough money to care for the bettas. =P
Until I get a second job which will happen this September.


----------



## nevaeh

:notworthy:I have a rainbow colored male crowntail betta .:blueyay:


----------



## Revosok

Is this a pineapple or a betta? http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1440566577


----------



## lilnaugrim

Lol, she's beautiful Revosok! Love that look :-D


----------



## Tree

haha I love this ones name. 








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1440777160

holly HELL! look at the bid jump!!!!!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1440679807


----------



## PurpleDog

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1440730634
I like this one!

I can't for the life of me figure out how to post just a photo...
http://www.bettafish.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Aqua Aurora

PurpleDog said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1440730634
> I like this one!
> 
> I can't for the life of me figure out how to post just a photo...
> http://www.bettafish.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


for the photo from that sellers page go to link, right click photo select "view image" copy url at top (ends in jpg in this case) go to post you want to share it and either manually type







with link in between the ][, or click the little postage stamp like icon







and past the link in.


----------



## InStitches

Julie Tran sent me an email. It looks like my orange giant died before reaching the US  Ugh. Beck and now this poor boy before I even meet him. Am I not meant to bread bettas, perhaps?


----------



## Tree

oh no! D= 

I don't think it's a sign to not breed. But it still is upsetting to have a betta die before you even met it.


----------



## InStitches

I just don't know what to do now 

I have...
1 yellow koi hmpk male
1 red koi hmpk female in treatment for ick (cyst free for 3 days now! yay!)
1 yellow dragon hm female
1 Giant spoony dalmatian pk male
1 red dragon ct female that beats up any male I try her with.

I have no idea what to do. I am asking Difa Betta if there are any females compatible for my Giant dalmatian male but at this point I will probably lose money, most of his fist cost lest than the one I already purchased. I'm hoping he can find a good match that will help me fix the pet-quality topline and tail spread but maintain the stable spots. The fewer irids, the better. Kasey Clark has a giant female listed on facebook that would be perfect, to be honest, but I do not feel like spending $60 - $80 for the convenience of an already-imported fish, especially after my $55 girl just died :-/

I impulsively purchase the red koi girl to breed to the yellow koi, not realizing that a solid would be better to breed to him. I'm nervous that she will worsen his features in the offspring, rather than improve them, though she does have yellow and orange siblings in the same spawn, so I could hope for some interesting results. Possibly one of those crazy random yellow + red koi patterns? Who knows.

My head hurts. I'm going to be on aquabid for a while. But retail therapy demands I go rescue a Betta fish a local store >_> There are multiple needy fish at local placces. A girl with velvet, another clampy pink and gray girl, a wilted DT, etc...

Last rescue didn't go so well. Tiny, tiny little yellow dragon DT girl. She had crazy messed up scale patterns and a tumor. She died a few days ago. I'm very frustrated.

Maybe I should just sit on Aquabid and get something healthy. Hopefully that won't die in the mail.

I do still have the gorgeous Melano male coming in. I think I read somewhere on these forums that breeding to yellow leads to orange dal somehow. If I could breed him to my yellow dragon, it might yield some interesting results.... who knows.


----------



## Tree

Yeah I understand. It must be a lot of work and frustration to breed bettas. Never done it never will. There is no way to get the money back and wont want a fish? or are you stuck getting another one regardless?


----------



## Aqua Aurora

I'd ment to ask but never did, would these be considered chocolate bettas?
also what's up with the lighter hue around his eyes? looks like scar tissue?
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1440688209









maybe not her since I see a little purple/blue in the body
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1440688210


----------



## BamNeko

Beautiful!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Aqua Aurora said:


> I'd ment to ask but never did, would these be considered chocolate bettas?
> also what's up with the lighter hue around his eyes? looks like scar tissue?
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1440688209
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe not her since I see a little purple/blue in the body
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1440688210


Unless that yellow is actually prominent on the first boy, he's just a Black with yellow wash. I can't tell if it's more like light coming through and it's a lighter area due to the yellow wash or if it's actually like a solid yellow.

Chocolates are brown bodied and all yellow fins so neither are.

The girl is very beautiful though! They both are but I like her fins more ^_^

EDIT: Oh and for his face. Looks like the salt is irritating his orifices and it's just shedding a little slime coat, that's pretty normal looking.


----------



## InStitches

Yeah it looks like I do have to do an exchange rather than a refund, refund was not offered, which is fine. Difa does have great fish 

I think I might rescue a fish today in the orange boy's honor, though.


----------



## Tree

I did that for Anchovy when he died. I bought my beautiful CT girl form petco for him. =)

I would buy a betta what is in bad health but I would have no time to care for them. If I had more time, I would so pick up a betta that needed more care. 



oh man those giants are pretty! I hardly see the perfect chocolate betta and if I ever do see one, I might just end up getting a new tank just for one. lol


----------



## BlueInkFish

I just lost a perfectly nice breeder quality fish because i was too tired to snipe the auction... Maybe it was for the better? Sigh. I fell asleep...

I feel like I will not be able to find such a nice quality formed and a Magnificent colored Betta.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1441210802










edit:
oo if she didn't have that bit of blue I'd buy her
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1440648254


















'nother edit: 
daww so cute.. sooo tempting... >.>
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1440779406









I should really go to bed before I 'accidentally' click buy on something ^^'


one more time:
would her.. white-ish blue scales turn blue? 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1440825611


----------



## blueridge

Aqua Aurora said:


> one more time:
> would her.. white-ish blue scales turn blue?
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1440825611


Not too sure about her changing colors but this gal looks almost exactly like my Alice :shock: Except Alice's fins are yellow instead of orange.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

From the same breeder perhaps?

This girls dorsal seems low but long
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1440835803


----------



## blueridge

Sadly not, my girl was a rescue from Petsmart. 

But that second gal is very pretty!


----------



## BettaBing

So if multi-colored bettas change color over time what color will this one end up?


----------



## BettaBing

Will this betta end up all blue? Why do people bid these so high if they aren't going to stay this color?


----------



## Tree

with others helping me out on marbles this is what I think they will change into.

the first one I would think would turn more red and blue. that yellow might disappear along with some of the black spots. 
the second one blue and white. Red might stay on the fins. 

Yeah I don't know why people pay so much when they will just change.


----------



## Tree

OMG now look at this bid. its up to 200 bucks! 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1440679807


----------



## BettaBing

A bunch of fish are suddenly $501…is someone trolling or are they serious?


----------



## SunnySideIvy

If they are serious they're going to have some serious cash to deal out. I hope this is somebody who has the money and time not some kid who tapped into their parents account to fool around.


----------



## BettaSplendid

kittenfish said:


> Look how angry he is!!


I absolutely *love* this one! Oh he is sooooo GRUMPY! "why does everyone say I am grumpy? This is my happy face..!" awwww. I hope I can have one like him someday.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Got message from Jesse. 

Giant was DOA. 

EE is in the mail, should be here Saturday.


----------



## blueridge

Oh no Finn! I'm so sorry :-(


----------



## FinnDublynn

I'm quite devastated... I really only got the EE to help offset the cost of shipping the Giant, who was my real love.... I've wanted a giant for so long and had been looking for just the right one.... I fell in love with that boy the moment I saw him.. Then saw the purple-ish one, and while I loved both my heart kept going back the the red one.. I was so excited to see how he would change... I'm quite heart broken. Now, I just have to hope my EE makes it... If my first dip into Imports lands me two DOA and no survivors, I'm going to just die.


----------



## Tree

Oh my god the second betta in a row to be DOA I am so sorry for your loss as well. T^T

InStitches, did your giant come from the same breeder as Finns?


----------



## blueridge

I don't blame you! I would be devastated too if that happened to me :-(


----------



## LittleBettaFish

DOAs suck. When I import wilds they have to go through about three or four different cities before they reach my house. You hold your breath the whole time, hoping they make it through alive. 

I've found it's always the fish you _really_ want that end up DOA.


----------



## Tree

so sad and frustrating. =( I hope my black and white boy makes it safely home now T^T

Here is a cutie. http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1441282753


----------



## FinnDublynn

I'm getting a refund.... He has no more giants up for bid, and none left there really speak to me right now... I might use the $80 to get a giant from MN Betta shop, if they have one I like.. There was also a gorgeous boy they had a week ago, labeled a gas koi, I believe. So very pretty, tho I don't think he was a giant. But, if he's still there.


----------



## Tree

I will help you look out for one at the Betta shop Finn. I am glad the breeder allowed you to get your money back though.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Tree said:


> I will help you look out for one at the Betta shop Finn. I am glad the breeder allowed you to get your money back though.



Ahhhh.. I don't know that yet. 

I just emailed him. I haven't heard anything back from him. But, I'm not anticipating any issues with him as he's such a prominent breeder on AquaBid


----------



## Tree

FinnDublynn said:


> Ahhhh.. I don't know that yet.
> 
> I just emailed him. I haven't heard anything back from him. But, I'm not anticipating any issues with him as he's such a prominent breeder on AquaBid



oh darn.. I'm sure he will ^^


----------



## FinnDublynn

Actually, Tree, I mentioned the Gas Koi to you when i was suggesting the MN betta shop for you... Turns out... He *IS* a giant.. I'm looking to see if hes still there...

http://www.mnbettashop.com/giant-bettas

G3 Gas Koi $55...

He's the third one in...


----------



## Tree

I thought that was the one you were wanting! I just looked though the video and said, "wow he is a amazing betta!" I hope hope HOPE he is still there for the taking for you!


----------



## FinnDublynn

I sent them a message asking if he was still available and if they'd be able to hold him til I got my refund... for 2 day Air, i'd have to throw in another $15... But, he's the only other Giant to REALLY speak to me...


----------



## Tree

Let's hope they get back to you quickly. =)


----------



## FinnDublynn

Tree said:


> Let's hope they get back to you quickly. =)



Indeed! They're probably closed right now, seeing as it's late. So, I'm hoping to hear from them first thing in the morning. If hes still available, I'll have to purchase on Tuesday, as that's the day I get paid and don't have the extra $15 i need for him until then... and I can only hope to have my refund by then..


----------



## Tree

They are closed Sunday and Mondays I know that. So I am sure they will contact you tomorrow. =)


----------



## InStitches

your Giant DOA'd too? :-/

I hope you can get the boy from MN Betta shop!

Adam's new Giant has the right side of his swim bladder bulging out now. not sure what's up with these guys


----------



## FinnDublynn

Yeah... Jesse texted me today. My EE is in the mail, and will be here Saturday.. But I'm sitting here like... I only ordered the EE to help offset the cost of the Giant... I feel like a class A jerk because while I really liked the EE, and I was giddy to get him TOO, now that i'm just getting him, and for a now huge cost, I kinda don't even want him even tho i can't get my money back for shipping or anything anyway... I'm sure I'll love him once hes here adn i'm just being heartbroken and melodramatic.. but still....


----------



## InStitches

dissapointment (and really, heartbreak, you are correct - it _is_ a living thing) can sully the whole experience. It doesn't help that this is your first time importing. Don't feel guilty - it happens! I'm still wallowing over my orange giant dying and it has been multiple days. It's almost putting me to the point where I don't want to try breeding any more.

I'm sure you will enjoy your beautiful EE when he arrives


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Sorry for the loss befre you even got to know him :c

I don't like her but at the same time I do.. maybe its the short orange fins and dt? but not as big a can of the body color
http://www.ebay.com/itm/FD55-Thai-I...-Betta-Fish-/252072303371?hash=item3ab0ae1b0b


----------



## AukWord

Sorry about your Giant, Finn. (And whoever else lost one, missed that.)

I had another friend have a Giant HM come in DOA this shipment.

I had three scratch-n-dents this shipment, one of which passed a while after arrival, a mercy, really as he was badly injured. Another is still circling the drain, no matter what I do for him, and the third, a girl, has recovered so nicely I keep waiting for her to jump out of her tank, come upstairs and wake me up in the mornings, to cook her breakfast.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Man... This was a bad shipment all around...guess I just chose the wrong time to order... 

I'm worried that he got my shipment into the mail too late yesterday because the tracking number still says they only have preahipment info and doesn't have the package yet, so as far as USPS is concerned? They don't even have my boy yet and I'm right now terrified that he's going to sit in the post office all of Sunday instead of getting to me tomorrow... Im a total wreck


----------



## lilnaugrim

The tracking should update for you. Can't you just go to the PO tomorrow to ask if you've gotten any packages in. Usually they'll tell you or have record of it. Mine does at least but I have a very good PO.


----------



## FinnDublynn

I won't have any way of knowing which hub it went to. If it's being held in Anchorage at one of 5 different annexes, if it's at the wasilla annex, or at the wasilla PO.... IF he gets held all I will be able to see is a check in at either Anchorage or wasilla. It won't tell me which one of about 7 different places it would be, and 3 of the annexes on Anchorage have NO public access.


----------



## Tree

oh man..... now I am REALLY worried about my fish coming over. T^T I hope he survives the trip overseas. 

Finn, did you get a reply on that giant MG?


----------



## FinnDublynn

Not yet...


----------



## Tree

Gah!!! You know what, I would call them if you can. And if you cannot get a hold of them I will try for you.


----------



## FinnDublynn

That's really sweet. I might call here during my lunch, but in the meantime, I'm on hold with Premera Blue Cross Blue Shield of Alaska. Lol which is only slightly less homicide inducing than being on hold with Noridan Medicare... However, there was a very adorable plakat at my Petco O saw last night, that I might just go get instead... But I'm not too worried about who to get right now, as I'm more waiting on actually getting my refund and my EE boy in the mail... My brain feels overloaded lol but, I'll probably call the MN shop. They might have tried calling, I have 2 missed called from an unknown number, but I'm at work and can't answer since I'm on the phone with insurance companies, but they haven't left a message so I dunno


----------



## Tree

Okay sounds good. Even if they don't have that beaut anymore, I'm sure you will find another one you like. And yeah take your time, first get the money back then think about what you want. ^^


----------



## FinnDublynn

Yeah. Only reason I jumped so quickly is because stock does NOT last long at MN Betta shop... I'd have to jump fast. But honestly? I'm already wondering to myself if I REALLY want him... Not that I dont WANT him.... But not wanting to SHIP him, anyway


----------



## Tree

I hear yeah, At least you know that betta will get a good home regardless. The others at stores near you might not have that chance. ^^


----------



## FinnDublynn

So. Very. True.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Oh thank goodness!! USPS updated and my boy arrived in Anchorage already, and will be delivered tomorrow! I hope he's still alive!


----------



## BamNeko

tree said:


> oh man..... Now i am really worried about my fish coming over. T^t i hope he survives the trip overseas.
> 
> Finn, did you get a reply on that giant mg?


tree we have nearly 2 days till our boys are shipped!


----------



## Tree

Woop woop! for Finn and BamNeko. LOL *Crosses fingers for them to arrive safely*


----------



## Nessabobessa

FinnDublynn said:


> Oh thank goodness!! USPS updated and my boy arrived in Anchorage already, and will be delivered tomorrow! I hope he's still alive!


 I really hope that he is safe and sound! Pray that the postal employees are gentle!


----------



## Johnson1905

Can someone tell me what this girls color/tail is? All she is labeled as is a dragon. Is her price plus shipping reasonable? Will her color change? 
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Young-3-1-2-months-old-halfmoon-dragon-female-Betta-1-/111755983518?nav=SEARCH


----------



## lilnaugrim

She's a Royal Blue Yellow Bicolor Metallic (same thing as Dragon but in Blue/Copper color since Dragon is only white). Color will not change at all. And yeah, all pricing is very reasonable.


----------



## Johnson1905

What makes her different from a mustard gas? Sorry still learning colors lol. I also just got iced she has three other sister who all look fairly similar. How do I chose the perfect one


----------



## Tree

I know one thing about MGs. Is that they have black or blue on the edge of their fins. Not sure about any other tips I can give ya. I will let Liln finish. lol


----------



## FinnDublynn

So, unless the Unknown Number was actually MN Betta Shop, I did not hear back about the Gas Koi boy...

My BF was so so so incredibly sweet, had that Plakat I saw at PetCo last night put on hold for me so he could buy it today, only, his paycheck wasn't as much as expected, sadly. So while I was massaging him this afternoon, he told me that he had to let it go. I was all Awwww... he was a little metallic pastel boy, in the "MG" range of colors-ish... a very pastel blue, a very pastel yellow, tho I don't remember now if the fins were rimmed or not, but i don't think so, so def not a MG but reminiscent of one. He was so very irridescent and metallic-y tho, I was really hoping his colors would brighten up and look amazing, however, I'm not sad I don't have him, it would have been a sad purchase anyway... you know?

When (or, if) I get my refund, I'm going to find an absolutely perfect Pet Store Boy, and get my Oto's and maybe a few more plants, and be happy with that. 

My EE boy arrived in town, and will be delivered tomorrow, and I'm soooooo hoping he's alive!


----------



## Tree

Awww what a sweetheart you have! It's the thought that counts. ^^

That Idea sounds like a great one. and I still have my fingers crossed for your boy to make it home safely!

in other news, Try to say this three times fast: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1441393962

Green Marble MOON Male,Green Marble MOON Male,Green Marble MOON Male


----------



## FinnDublynn

I do have a sweetheart.  And I love him for it.

I think trying to import was an awesome thing, and I will try to have a "handpicked" boy sent to me again, someday... But it's getting close to winter here in Alaska, so I'm about to be forced to wait a little while, because I DEF don't want to risk a poor boy coming in, frozen in ice. 

All it takes it one faulty heat pack...and when it's -30 on the ground? It's flash frozen Betta's in the sky. And I'm quite ok taking a break after this experience....

It def feels like there were more announcements of DOA this time around than usual, I dunno if that's because I'm so sensitive to it right now or if it's true, but SOMETHING seems to have happened between Thailand and Transhippers this time, it seems...


----------



## FinnDublynn

This was not ideal for a First Attempt.. and I'm really hoping my EE boy can salvage the rest of the experience....


----------



## lilnaugrim

Johnson1905 said:


> What makes her different from a mustard gas? Sorry still learning colors lol. I also just got iced she has three other sister who all look fairly similar. How do I chose the perfect one





Tree said:


> I know one thing about MGs. Is that they have black or blue on the edge of their fins. Not sure about any other tips I can give ya. I will let Liln finish. lol


You've got it Tree. She needs a black or blue band around the edge of her fins to be considered a real MG. Without it, it just makes her a Bicolor ^_^ And the "perfect one" is different for all of us, if you want to go by form and good coloration than I'd say learn all you can about that before you go buying anything. If one just speaks to you and you really want her, then go for it.


----------



## InStitches

If my orange dragon giant had not died in the mail, I think she would have been a good mate for him... so pretty


----------



## Tree

lilnaugrim said:


> You've got it Tree. She needs a black or blue band around the edge of her fins to be considered a real MG. Without it, it just makes her a Bicolor ^_^ And the "perfect one" is different for all of us, if you want to go by form and good coloration than I'd say learn all you can about that before you go buying anything. If one just speaks to you and you really want her, then go for it.


Yeah! thanks to you I am learning. Hehe



InStitches said:


> If my orange dragon giant had not died in the mail, I think she would have been a good mate for him... so pretty



Oh wow she is a pretty one 0_0

and I agree Finn, I wouldn't want to try again after that mess. was this your first aquabid fish?


----------



## Watermelons

I just want to point out that this topic sucks and you guys are all terrible influences and I emailed the Canadian transhipper dude to see how much itll eat my poor Canadian pockets to get a few of these fish....


----------



## Tree

hehe you're welcome =B


----------



## FinnDublynn

Yup... First time ever. I was so so excited and my mom actually gave me the money to be able to make the plunge into imported fish cause she felt bad that I had just lost my 3 boys Here... It's not been the best experience :-(

But... It is what it is.... You know? My EE is out for delivery and I'm sitting here sooooo scared he's going to be DOA too...


----------



## Tree

Think Positive and once you get him add prime in the bag. you know how to drip accumulate right? Got help on here about it from getting my first betta on AB.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Tree said:


> Think Positive and once you get him add prime in the bag. you know how to drip accumulate right? Got help on here about it from getting my first betta on AB.


This 5.5 gallon, .5 gallon, tubing, regulator, bottle of prime, heater, tank water, thermometer, and bottle of stressguard have been here at work waiting for my delivery since Wednesday.... Lol. So, you know, yes. I know how to drip acclimate lol


----------



## Tree

oh good, you know more than I did when I got my first fish on AB. haha


----------



## FinnDublynn

I have many years of fish keeping.... Not always great fish keeping, but, lol


----------



## FinnDublynn

I'm still new to Betta's, tho


----------



## InStitches

looks like you're ready for him to arrive haha. I hope he gets their safely <3


----------



## FinnDublynn

He's alive!!


----------



## FinnDublynn

He's been acclimating for 30 minutes at the rate of 2 drops per 3 seconds or so....


----------



## Tree

YES!!!!! congrats =D man he is going to be beautiful once settled in.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Tree said:


> YES!!!!! congrats =D man he is going to be beautiful once settled in.


 
When I put the container into his home, he immediately attacked the sides of the container trying to explore his new home (or maybe hide)....

he then got furious he couldn't escape yet.....

And flared at me with a ferociousness i've never seen....

then settled into his, "Ok..... i'll sit here and wait...."


----------



## BettaSplendid

I am so happy for you! So glad he made the trip. What a beautiful EE boy- I love the white trim on his fins.


----------



## FinnDublynn

He's going to color up SO WELL too...

He's about to be released.... Like a Kraken!


----------



## Tree

Man even if this boy is on Ebay, he is beautiful! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropical-Fish-Royal-blue-mustard-halfmoon-betta-B6-/271971189823?hash=item3f52bf043f

I'm so happy that he is doing so good! what a strong betta you have Finn.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Tree said:


> Man even if this boy is on Ebay, he is beautiful!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropic...on-betta-B6-/271971189823?hash=item3f52bf043f
> 
> I'm so happy that he is doing so good! what a strong betta you have Finn.



Makes me very happy.. This whole experience has been "redeemed" at least, by him being so very amazing and healthy and active... he's gonna love his new home, which I'm about to set him loose into right now!


----------



## Tree

Yeah! let us know how it goes!!!!!


----------



## FinnDublynn

He's exploring tho currently sticking near the heater... I went ahead and turned the bright light off, so it's a little less intimidating for him, less stress, and he can just relax a bit now.


----------



## Tree

what a cutie! he's going to love his new home. =)


----------



## FinnDublynn

I have him in the tank on my dresser.. so he's a good, oh, 25? 30? feet away from me.... and I only have one light on, an LED bar that only lights up half of the front of the tank... anytime he swims under the light, all I see his his pectorals.. lol


----------



## IslandGirl7408

His pectorals don't even look nibbled on! If shipping all the way from Thailand didn't get him to munch on them, maybe nothing will!


----------



## FinnDublynn

Well, just had a small heart attack moment. Looked over and realized I could see the status light on his heater flickering like crazy.... It immediately came out and the back up went in..... But little Henley is still happy and swimming around


----------



## Nova betta

I really love this boy... I have the money and space...


----------



## FinnDublynn

Is that from 3636BettaBerry? That's who my Henley just came from


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Tree said:


> Man even if this boy is on Ebay, he is beautiful!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropical-Fish-Royal-blue-mustard-halfmoon-betta-B6-/271971189823?hash=item3f52bf043f
> 
> I'm so happy that he is doing so good! what a strong betta you have Finn.


I was drooling a little over his colors too, looked very nice but no more long fins for me


----------



## Nova betta

FinnDublynn said:


> Is that from 3636BettaBerry? That's who my Henley just came from


I think so.


----------



## FinnDublynn

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1440951199

Dang. Too bad his form is wonky... He'd be beautiful otherwise...


----------



## FinnDublynn

Soooo... how long should I give the Breeder to give me my refund before I start hounding them?? It's been 2 days, and I'm sure he's busy or something, so I'm not TOO worried yet..... but I'm about to get there lol


----------



## Tree

Aqua Aurora said:


> I was drooling a little over his colors too, looked very nice but no more long fins for me


yeah I had to take a double take on the photo. It looked like a painting!!!



FinnDublynn said:


> Soooo... how long should I give the Breeder to give me my refund before I start hounding them?? It's been 2 days, and I'm sure he's busy or something, so I'm not TOO worried yet..... but I'm about to get there lol


Not sure but I would not waste any time with dealing with money. If it was only $15 I would take more time but $80 or more I would pester them.


----------



## FinnDublynn

I shall pester away, then. LOL



I've just never done the Aquabid thing before.... So I didn't know proper etiquette... lol


----------



## Tree

The breeders should know that they need to make the customer happy or they will get bad reviews.  Have you replied to him about the refund? or just told the breeder the bettas was DOA?


----------



## FinnDublynn

Tree said:


> The breeders should know that they need to make the customer happy or they will get bad reviews.  Have you replied to him about the refund? or just told the breeder the bettas was DOA?



My first E-mail told him the Betta was DOA, that there was nothing in his stock that seemed to click with me, and I would prefer a Refund, and that it could be put to my PayPal account. I gave him all the info from the auction, all my contact into to match up, and my paypal account info again (like 3 times, lol). As well as the picture that Jesse sent me.

I just emailed again politely asking if he had received my email about the DOA and refund, and gave him my info again, and offered to request the refund ON Paypal, to make it easier.


"
Hello! I just got work from Jesse, my transhipper, that my poor boy was DOA. I have attached the picture that Jesse sent me of him, (1439598858 ***FANCY DRAGON GIANT***2.25, Aquabid User FinnDublynn, 
PayPal E-mail: [email protected])


I'm quite devastated, as he was quite my Dream Betta.

There is currently no bettas in stock I am interested in, so a refund can be sent to my paypal account at [email protected]


Thank you for the incredible opportunity to own one of your fabulous boys, I wish it had ended better.


Kari Ireland

Aquabid ID: FinnDublynn

PayPal Account: [email protected]"

"
I was wondering if you got my E-mail about the DOA and if/when i could be expecting a refund? If it makes things easier, I can request it thru PayPal.


Kari Ireland

AquaBid ID: FinnDublynn

PayPal Account: [email protected]"


----------



## FinnDublynn

OH! I Just got it!!


----------



## Tree

That sounds perfect! Now maybe give him at least a day or two again. I really hope he replies. If not, I would start giving him warnings. Saying you are an unsatisfied customer, and so on. 

I never had this happen before so I don't know too much about this. Maybe someone else can pitch in to help if no reply to the breeder is given? I always had/have breeders reply with fast responses. =(


----------



## Tree

oh got the REFUND!?


----------



## FinnDublynn

Yes!! :-D!


----------



## Tree

WOW! that is great and fast!!! I'm happy for you Finn! I hate hearing people get scammed.


----------



## FinnDublynn

BanleangBetta's has WAY TOO GOOD and WAY TO MANY positive reviews to be scammed, honestly. I was just worried about it because I'm sitting here like, "oh god I've never done this before!!" lol


----------



## Tree

Yeah I figured you had a good breeder with good reviews. That is why I was not too worried about it. I was pulling out my hair the first time I got Maguro from AB. I called up Koo Yang to let him know and he said to pick the betta up at 6-7pm. Well I was there at 5:50 when they were still unpacking. When I saw her alive and well, I sighed in relief. Then I had the heat on cause her bag was a little chilly from the overseas ride. By the time I got on the freeway, the newspaper was completely dried. (only took 10 to 15 minutes to get on the freeway from Betta word.) Hahaa Then I was freaking out the whole 1 hour drive back home.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Tree said:


> Yeah I figured you had a good breeder with good reviews. That is why I was not too worried about it. I was pulling out my hair the first time I got Maguro from AB. I called up Koo Yang to let him know and he said to pick the betta up at 6-7pm. Well I was there at 5:50 when they were still unpacking. When I saw her alive and well, I sighed in relief. Then I had the heat on cause her bag was a little chilly from the overseas ride. By the time I got on the freeway, the newspaper was completely dried. (only took ten to 15 minutes to get on the freeway from Betta word.) Hahaa Then I was freaking out the whole 1 hour drive back home.



Oh, god yeah. This WHOLE MORNING until he was delivered, I was EXTRA paranoid... We've been fairly warm here and had told Jesse so. Told him it's still chilly, but high 40's at night, usually, so wasn't sure if he felt like I'd need a heat pack or not.

Last night? We had a cold snap.

It dropped 20 degrees.

It was 34F when I woke up this morning....

Lucky, Henley was well insulated even without the heat pack. He was cold, for sure. but the moment I felt him wiggle against the package before I even had him out of the shredded paper.... I nearly CRIED. lol


----------



## Tree

Awwwwwwwwww <3 that would be scary indeed! 
You hold your breath with a little life in the bag and once you feel or see the fish move you sigh in relief. You want to jump up and down but at the same time you want to get him/her accumulated. haha


speaking of which, my betta will be shipped out today (Sunday) so I hope he makes the journey fine. =)


----------



## FinnDublynn

Many Fingers crossed!!

Not only did I wanna get my boy started acclimating.. but I was at work and I had a patient in the room laying on the table waiting for me to come in so i was like OMG YOUR ALIVE LEMME THROW YOU IN THE TANK AND DRIP YOU REALLY FAST!!! then I had to disappear lol


----------



## Tree

Hahaha! that's cool, you brought your fish to work? Or do you work at home? 

Luckily my work is only 5 minutes away so I can go home and back to work. I'm going to make sure I leave work around 5 tomorrow to pic up my boy and do everything you just did all over again.


----------



## Nessabobessa

Finn I'm so happy that Henley(?) has arrived safe and sound! He definitely seems fiesty, just like my Spex who came from 3636bettaberry as well. I'm also glad that he didn't completely shred his fins during the transit. Spex hasn't shown fin biting yet, so I'm wondering about whether fin biting is genetic or not.

So now Finn, the big question: are you still on the hunt for a giant betta?


----------



## FinnDublynn

I am....... However, now that we've had the cold snap, it's officially cols season for Alaska. and heat packs are great, but, when it gets to -20, I don't trust then enough. I will wait until the Alaskan cold season is over..


----------



## kittenfish

-20! I don't know how you can deal with that! Here we get cranky if it drops below 40 in the middle of winter.


----------



## FinnDublynn

lol.. once it hits 0, its all the same. Your 40degrees tho? Its a wet cold. That moisture in the air PENETRATES THRU all your layers no matter what, and makes it miserable. Once it hits 30, tho? Its too cold and any moisture in the air freezes. Its a dry cold. Bitter, yes. But it's not bad at all. A coat actually WORKS lol


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Like this boy but can't tell if he has a lil' bit of diamond eye or if thats reflection
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1441642748


This boy looks cool but definitely has the scales growing over his eyes sadly. If the white was only on one side he'd be the phantom of the opera
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1441593579


He looks pretty freakin' cool but I wish I could see his head pure side view and a better look at the eyes.. can't tell if he's spoony
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1441374066


----------



## FinnDublynn

Boy #2 is GORGEOUS....


----------



## Tree

My boy is alive and drove with me all the way home! He's a chilled betta and he is a beaut!


----------



## FinnDublynn

Yyaayy!!! I was thinkin boot youand your fishie!


----------



## Tree

=D aww thanks for the thoughts! Right now he is drip accumulating just chilling in the cup. man now for the name. lol I will think of a list tomorrow and place it in my journal.


----------



## Tree

It's my Anchovy Reincarnated!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1441083381

oh wow look at his beaut!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1441376112


----------



## FinnDublynn

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1441144901

That guy is gorgeous... and the picture is hhhhuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhheee



Uhm... His color is... what? LOOL


----------



## TerriGtoo

Revosok said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&2823086334, I can't see the video, can someone take a picture of that fish? If it is worth $700, it must be
> 
> 
> This auction has been floating out there for a VERY long time. There is some glitch in the system. Look at the date, (Sept 2014) ......it's from a year ago. I have contacted AB, but they don't seem to want to do anything about it. These are members just messing around because they also noticed the glitch in the system. That fish is long gone, and nowhere near worth that. Maybe was $30 at most.


----------



## blueridge

Gosh I wish I had the room and money for this gal :shock:


----------



## lilnaugrim

She's gorgeous! I love long finned females even though they aren't necessarily desired. Her coloration is gorgeous as well!


----------



## blueridge

Her coloring is what got me too Lil! That copper with the yellow head is just amazing <3


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Tree said:


> oh wow look at his beaut!
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1441376112


I saw him too. Really like the eyes, not as big a fan of the body colors though.





FinnDublynn said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1441144901
> 
> That guy is gorgeous... and the picture is hhhhuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhheee
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm... His color is... what? LOOL


"Engrish" spelling of "as pictured" ..or maybe they needed to scratch their rear.. haha


----------



## FinnDublynn

Aqua Aurora said:


> I saw him too. Really like the eyes, not as big a fan of the body colors though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Engrish" spelling of "as pictured" ..or maybe they needed to scratch their rear.. haha



I was thinking it was like, "Assorted Color, See Pic" or something... but they shortened it to... well. yeah. lol


----------



## Tree

blueridge said:


> Gosh I wish I had the room and money for this gal :shock:



oh man she is pretty!


----------



## IslandGirl7408

In that second picture he looks so intelligent.
" What is the volume of water in my tank? Hmmmm let me ponder that for a moment..." 
I would call him the Professor.


----------



## AukWord

The day is coming when there will be IBC standards for long finned females.


----------



## IslandGirl7408

Oops! It is a she, isn't it?


----------



## Tree

lol yeah it's a she. but those fins make her look maleish.


----------



## BettaBing

bahahahaha 'ass pic' 
I think you're right, girl - it was probably meant to be "assorted"


----------



## FinnDublynn

I can see the "As Pictured" but a little wonky, too. Dunno, but I feel like someone should let them know that it should probably be changed, cause that breeder, who's brand new on AquaBid, has that on ALL the fish up for bid lol


----------



## InStitches

lol
I will spellcheck their ads in exchange for fish


----------



## FinnDublynn

I will spell check in exchange for THAT fish, that I posted. lol


----------



## FinnDublynn

Tho for a new breeder, they already have several bids on several fish and some really beautiful boys. Srsly.


----------



## FinnDublynn

There's 4 boys posted right now, and I'm not a fan of the 2 red Koi's, but the blue marble and yellow Koi I posted are both gorgeous...


----------



## BettaBing

I'm usually a big koi and marble lover - but this girl is just so gorgeous. Maybe she's basic, but I'm all about her. 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1441248486


----------



## FinnDublynn

Oh, wow


----------



## BettaBing

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1441357944

If no one bids on this guy before his auction ends, I think I'm going to pick him up. His little face is so cute! I hope he goes home with someone who will love him - I really don't have the room for another male…  but he's so cute!


----------



## PurpleDog

http://www.mnbettashop.com/halfmoon-plakats

OMG I LOVE PM8 and PM20!!!! 

But being realistic, have decided to pass and find one at Petco or Petsmart here in town first... make sure I can take care of it right before I invest in a really awesome but more costly one. I'm too worried about making mistakes and losing the first one.


----------



## InStitches

I just bought the chubbiest little cello hmpk girl to breed to Pup 

View attachment 624281


she is so wiggly and chunky and adorable! And in the USA already! In Florida (Miami) to boot!

I think I will just focus on Pup and the stable black spots/possibly Giant, too. His spots have not changed a bit since the day I got him.

Will work on reducing irids (when they go over the spots, they make them shine dark metallic green) and improving hmpk form :blueyay:


----------



## Sadist

BettaBing said:


> I'm usually a big koi and marble lover - but this girl is just so gorgeous. Maybe she's basic, but I'm all about her.
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1441248486


Wow, she's gorgeous!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Omg this poor thing should have been culled very early on. I've never seen such a messed up head to back!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1441438808








even the yellow betta behind it looks to be going "wtf?"


----------



## FinnDublynn

Oh, My Goodness!!!! That's GOT to mess with his eating!!! That's horrible!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Actually his eating would be fine as well as digesting. He's just severely spoonheaded, he would have been a champion in the fights because he can hold on very tightly, he should be able to grab those pellets without an issue at all!

He's not the worst one I've seen though!
Take a look at Fleetfish's old fish Whale:


----------



## FinnDublynn

Just seems like it would pinch the throat... Dang.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Oooo he looks a lot like the boy I passed up at petco a few weeks back, so lovely
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LIVE-TROPIC...THAI-IMPORT-/231674581064?hash=item35f0e19048


----------



## BettaSplendid

BettaBing said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1441357944
> 
> If no one bids on this guy before his auction ends, I think I'm going to pick him up. His little face is so cute! I hope he goes home with someone who will love him - I really don't have the room for another male…  but he's so cute!



I am absolutely CRAZY over this one! I can't buy him- but I wish I could!! He is exactly what I would want if I was in the market. Sigh. No monies.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Look at his spot!!








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1441429259


----------



## Aqua Aurora

This fellow is cool but odd, feels like a perfect Halloween betta (assuming the darkness will spread over his white body)
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1441910404


----------



## PurpleJay

Ahh!
This boy!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1441822153

and this boy too:shock:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1441822675


----------



## FinnDublynn

WOW to those VT's....


----------



## IslandGirl7408

PurpleJay said:


> Ahh!
> This boy!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1441822153
> 
> and this boy too:shock:
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1441822675


What is the colour on the side of the second guy....is it red? Orange? Cellophane ?


----------



## lilnaugrim

IslandGirl7408 said:


> What is the colour on the side of the second guy....is it red? Orange? Cellophane ?


Not sure where you are seeing red or orange, you are talking about this fish, yes?
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1441822675

If so, he's a Multicolor Dragon (soon to be Metallic when the blue takes over the white) after he marbles, he could be labeled as a Cellophane Metallic (or some will still call him a Dragon). The commercial type for this type of fish with just thick scaling at the top of the body is often labeled as Samurai, but it's not a coloration recognized by the IBC.


----------



## IslandGirl7408

Thanks Lil.


----------



## blueridge

Just ogling over wilds over here...:-D


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Now if only a NE coast transhsipper would pop up.. closest for me in FL Jessie or MN Koo Yang.


Btw I lost my willpower.. 2 new fish coming from Thailand:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashmp1441376104








My husband is sick of blue bettas haha but I can't help it, blue is my favorite color!


And this girl I talked to a seller through email to get (was not posted on aquabid)


Gonna us Koo Yang again, need to call and double check shipping costs for 2 fish.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Aqua Aurora!! That plakat is AMAZING!!! GORGEOUS! I love him. Hubby will too, he MUST.


----------



## Tree

Yay you found a pretty tiger koi Aqua! both are lovely finds. =)


----------



## BettaBing

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1441835232









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1441887522


----------



## blueridge

BettaBing said:


>


:shock: 

If only he stayed that way


----------



## Aqua Aurora

BettaSplendid said:


> Aqua Aurora!! That plakat is AMAZING!!! GORGEOUS! I love him. Hubby will too, he MUST.





Tree said:


> Yay you found a pretty tiger koi Aqua! both are lovely finds. =)


Thank you ^^


----------



## hrutan

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1441895563

Holy crap!


----------



## Revosok

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1441895563
Holey guacamole!!!!

Edit: lol, I didn't realize that someone already found that same exact fish *hrutan*


----------



## InStitches

I like the VT listed  I hope she continues to breed and list VT, I want to get one some day and Therakan's are the BEST


----------



## kittenfish

I'm seeing pink, not orange, are my eyes broken?


----------



## lilnaugrim

You're not broken kittenfish lol, he's pink. Sometimes I notice that when the sellers use "sweet" it's in terms of a pastel or a lighter than usual color. Perhaps their lighting is off and he does have a tinge of orange/pink.


----------



## hrutan

I buy from that seller fairly regularly, and everything so far has matched the picture exactly. She doesn't seem to be playing any games with lighting. She really does breed pink...

I have this guy coming in for me tomorrow ... a friend and I are teaming up for a Valentine's Day business venture. :-D


----------



## blueridge

hrutan What an awesome pink fish! 

If only I had the room I would get this boy :shock: I love fancy veiltails. I wish they were breed more often


----------



## Innerbeauty

Look at this sassy lipstick girl!!! Oh how I wish I could bring myself to spend the $$. *cries and bangs fist on desk* Oh, why do I do this to myself?!


----------



## Jriv86

http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashm1441778351.jpg


----------



## Boshia

https://youtu.be/3qUqmIpBTqQ?t=3m53s
Not Aquabid, but look at PF50! If she hasn't been sold by now(date appears to be wrong in his title) then I'm thinking of getting her. Any marble experts- what will she probably look like once done marbling?


----------



## blueridge

Boshia, don't quote me on this, but I do believe she will mostly stay that way. I think yellow/black "koi" patterened bettas don't really change coloring.


----------



## BettaBing

Anyone from the week of August 24th not receive their Thai fish?
I bought three from this seller: Nopparut narasit

None of them arrived….Jesse said they never showed up….just wondering how concerned I should be..because right now I'm at about an 8.


----------



## Boshia

I'm gonna do it.


----------



## BettaBing

Do it!!!! He's so handsome!!!!


----------



## hrutan

BettaBing said:


> Anyone from the week of August 24th not receive their Thai fish?
> I bought three from this seller: Nopparut narasit
> 
> None of them arrived….Jesse said they never showed up….just wondering how concerned I should be..because right now I'm at about an 8.


Have you contacted the seller? That's the first step after being sure that they didn't make it to the transshipper. Confirm which transshipper the fish were supposed to go to, if it was Jesse, inform the seller that the fish have not arrived. It is poosible that they got stuck somewhere in the middle - perhaps the Thai transshipper's office. So check also who that would be and contact them, or ask the seller to contact them.


----------



## BettaBing

Hey - thanks for the advice.
I did contact the seller and it took him about 48 hours to reply - which on one hand I know is totally normal for aqua bid sellers, but on the other hand I was pretty concerned. 
He did write back and said I never paid - I looked it up and it turns out he just never claimed my paypal money…so although it's super annoying that the problem was so stupid, it's also kind of funny. At least they were lost somewhere between thailand and the US.

I'm happy.


----------



## hrutan

Thank goodness. that's a simple matter to clear up, then. Best to double check and make sure you had no typos in the payment address through PayPal.


----------



## kittenfish

This guy looks like he has eyebrows!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1442039915










Pretty colors.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1442124616


----------



## Innerbeauty

Hahaha! Wise old man eyebrows- bushy and white... hehehehe


----------



## IrishWhisky

*Sooo PURDY!!!!!!!*

I have been looking at this guy for a bit. My favorite color!!!! I've never done a bid on Aquabid, he may be my first bid.


----------



## IslandGirl7408

Colours are pretty...top line is a bit wonky, though.


----------



## IrishWhisky

That's ok. I wouldn't be getting him for breeding, I just think he is very pretty.


----------



## BlueInkFish

I absolutely think that he is pretty too!


----------



## wah543

IrishWhisky said:


> I have been looking at this guy for a bit. My favorite color!!!! I've never done a bid on Aquabid, he may be my first bid.


I'm sorry my girlfriend and I have been watching this betta all week. She really wanted him and I just did the Buy It Now on him


----------



## Nessabobessa

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1442405402

What a beautiful orange Crowntail... but of course if I got one, I would just have to get another... SOMEONE ELSE GIVE HIM A LOVING HOME AND CALL HIM TANGERINE!


----------



## BlueInkFish

I was thinking, maybe I should do a new spawn, not for form, or for experience, but for color! And I do have the time, money, and all I need to do is clear my 30g tank... So why the heck not? Right? Here is one of the candidates I'm planning on making a bid on...


----------



## BlueInkFish

And the other candidate I will consider as well....


----------



## blueridge

Someone buy this guy before I do >.<


----------



## InStitches

that is an insanely cute plakat.

Also I love your icon  Panda Telescope?


----------



## blueridge

Your telling me InStitches and he is a giant! I wish I had a tank open D:

Thanks! Yup he is a Panda Butterfly Telescope


----------



## Aqua Aurora

*TO ANYONE USING KOO YANG AS A TRANSSHIPPER FOR THAILAND BETTAS IN THE MID SEPTEMBER SHIPMENT*
I just got off the phone with Koo Yang in MN.
The shipment was suppose to arrive on Sept 14 in the US, but due to issues the fish won't get to Koo Yang until today (apparently the airplane had a problem). He said 2 day priority shipments will be held over the weekend and shipped out next Monday so they don't sit in the post office on Sunday. I did not ask out 1 day FedEx (since I am not using it) if FedEx delivers Saturday with no extra charge for weekend delivery I'd _think _he's ship the 1 day express fish out tomorrow (emphasis on 'think" as in "not 100% sure, but maybe").
Thought I'd share for any other worry-worts (like me) panicking about the lack of fish in the mail today (since 2 day priority fish would be here if plane had not had issues).


----------



## kittenfish

Look at this guy's colors and his fat little body. So cute!


----------



## Sadist

litelboyblu said:


> And the other candidate I will consider as well....


Those fish are both gorgeous! I recall in the breeding log area that some people were having problems with lots of delicate fry out of yellows.


----------



## hunnner

I think that this is absolutely gorgeous. If only I had the room...
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1442706260
Sorry, I can't figure out how to post pictures


----------



## BlueInkFish

Sadist said:


> Those fish are both gorgeous! I recall in the breeding log area that some people were having problems with lots of delicate fry out of yellows.


Aren't they? I did not purchase them, I have been waiting for the pair that just "calls," out too me :lol:


----------



## BettaBing

hunnner said:


> I think that this is absolutely gorgeous. If only I had the room...
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1442706260
> Sorry, I can't figure out how to post pictures


You right click over the photo and click copy image address and then put that link into the photo thingy here


----------



## BettaBing

Anyone else use Linda as their transhipper this past week?


----------



## Fin Fancier

If I was going to pay 40 dollars for a fish this would probably be it. Lovely platinum white double tail lady.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

I love the long dorsal fin on her


----------



## allied123

I'm sorry if this is a stupid question but I'm loving mustard gas bettas right now and found this guy, but what is up with his tail? Is this just some type of comb tail or something? will it even out?

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1442819955

http://www.mx7.com/i/6ee/DUZ7yf.jpg


I also saw this guy with a funky looking tail but such a gorgeous fish!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1443123092


----------



## kittenfish

Apache is another name for feathertail, the result of excessive branching. It will stay like that.


----------



## Nessabobessa

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1442836301


----------



## BettaBing

are his eyes ok?


----------



## lilnaugrim

There are nothing wrong with that koi's eyes. If you see the reflection, he just has the same blue coloration that his scales do which makes it seem like he has dragon-eye, but he's perfectly clear.


----------



## blueridge

Totally thinking about buying this gal :roll:


----------



## BettaBing

Do it! She is everything.


----------



## lilnaugrim

She's beautiful Blue! I love stark contrast like she has! Her pattern should be fairly stable as well!!


----------



## IslandGirl7408

Just out of curiosity, Lil, why would that pattern be stable? Because there is no red or blue?


----------



## blueridge

BettaBing said:


> Do it! She is everything.


Haha don't worry I totally did :roll:



lilnaugrim said:


> She's beautiful Blue! I love stark contrast like she has! Her pattern should be fairly stable as well!!


I know Lil! That is why I love her  King Betta Farm had a male kind of similar to her a couple of weeks ago. He looked almost like her but with red instead of yellow, and he was gorgeous too :O


----------



## lilnaugrim

I'm not entirely sure. While Red and Blue are very dominant in the marble pattern, Copper is quite dominant as well (I think more so than blue is). But notice the intensity of the white, on fish like Black Copper Butterflies, the white is generally more of a cellophane with some iridescence, it's usually taken over by the black eventually. Colorations like Salamanders where the white is fully white and not just an irid color (Platinum, and regular Whites show this of course), are all stable as well. The scales on her may turn to copper, the yellow will definitely stay though. For whatever reason, I don't know why, but yellow just stays, it's just something I've noticed. 

Of course, she could totally defy me and turn completely red for all I know haha. But from the looks of it, she just seems like she'd be quite stable compared to other colors.


----------



## blueridge

lilnaugrim said:


> I'm not entirely sure. While Red and Blue are very dominant in the marble pattern, Copper is quite dominant as well (I think more so than blue is). But notice the intensity of the white, on fish like Black Copper Butterflies, the white is generally more of a cellophane with some iridescence, it's usually taken over by the black eventually. Colorations like Salamanders where the white is fully white and not just an irid color (Platinum, and regular Whites show this of course), are all stable as well. The scales on her may turn to copper, the yellow will definitely stay though. For whatever reason, I don't know why, but yellow just stays, it's just something I've noticed.
> 
> Of course, she could totally defy me and turn completely red for all I know haha. But from the looks of it, she just seems like she'd be quite stable compared to other colors.


To tell you the truth Lil, she probably won't change that much, because that is the kind of luck that I have :lol:


----------



## BettaBing

Do you have an IG account I can follow? Not to be creepy…just love that fish


----------



## lilnaugrim

blueridge said:


> To tell you the truth Lil, she probably won't change that much, because that is the kind of luck that I have :lol:


Well! _GEE_ aren't YOU just sooooo special!!

lol :rofl:


----------



## blueridge

BettaBing said:


> Do you have an IG account I can follow? Not to be creepy…just love that fish


I'm not too sure what you mean about an IG account  I have a journal in the journal section that you can follow 



lilnaugrim said:


> Well! _GEE_ aren't YOU just sooooo special!!
> 
> lol :rofl:


:lol: Maybe!


----------



## BettaBing

Sorry - IG = instagram . I'm stupid.


----------



## blueridge

BettaBing said:


> Sorry - IG = instagram . I'm stupid.


Oh you're not stupid! I just don't understand short hand :lol: And no I don't have one. I'm still behind in the times and have an old flip phone :roll:


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Is it me or have aquabid fish gotten cheaper lately?


----------



## Aqua Aurora

My recent thialand betta buys arrived 2 days ago. 
Male is not as seller photo pictured he has some black marks/inperfections on his body.. dunno if it was photoshopped out or damage in transit or what .. really thinking photo shopped atm =.= (lilnaugrim you're wisdom is requested)
seller photo:


actual fish:





female is eggy and bigger than the male (male is so tiny!) she has some white scales that already have blue showing.. didn't want that but otherwise nice looking.. She's more yellow than the photos show.. they make her seem mostly peach/flesh tone, also has a slight orange tint in fins
seller photos:



and here now:







Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> Is it me or have aquabid fish gotten cheaper lately?


You mean the ridiculously over prices$80-300 fish, or just in general?
Its no surprise as more breeders/spawns pop up price goes down since there aren't as many buyers as there are fish. Rare 'new' colors/etc become more common and again price goes down... Or all the troll bidders are on vacation so no ones jacking up prices >.>'


----------



## IslandGirl7408

Excuse my stupidity, but what are troll bidders?


----------



## Aqua Aurora

IslandGirl7408 said:


> Excuse my stupidity, but what are troll bidders?


Just people inflating $ by bidding high/bidding up the $ but no intention of actually paying for the item/fish/etc for sale.

example:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&2823086334
note end date.. this thing is not a _real _auction so the seller is a troll too in this case.


----------



## IslandGirl7408

Is there a reason for doing that, or they are just being jerks?


----------



## BamNeko

My weak spot.

Black Platinum HMPK


----------



## IslandGirl7408

Is there a reason for doing that, or they are just being jerks?


----------



## BamNeko

IslandGirl7408 said:


> Is there a reason for doing that, or they are just being jerks?


Their being jerks.
It's the internet :/ people will just screw around and mess with people cause they can. It's why I try to avoid bidding on things cause of the trolls. My two imports I bought straight away with the 'Buy Now' Option.


----------



## blueridge

BamNeko said:


> My weak spot.
> 
> Black Platinum HMPK


Very pretty boy BamNeko :shock:


----------



## BamNeko

blueridge said:


> Very pretty boy BamNeko :shock:


I'd get him if I had the money and tank space. Told my sister that if all else fails and everyone dies I'm hunting a Dragon betta down and spoiling that fish till the day it dies. I have been trying to find the perfect dragon scale at PetCo but they don't always restock on them :c


----------



## blueridge

BamNeko said:


> I'd get him if I had the money and tank space. Told my sister that if all else fails and everyone dies I'm hunting a Dragon betta down and spoiling that fish till the day it dies. I have been trying to find the perfect dragon scale at PetCo but they don't always restock on them :c


I don't blame you! Aquabid fish are the best ;-) Although I've found out that once you buy, you won't want to go back to pet store bettas


----------



## Kaxen

blueridge said:


> I don't blame you! Aquabid fish are the best ;-) Although I've found out that once you buy, you won't want to go back to pet store bettas


Aw for sure. Sometimes I see nice bettas at PetCo, but I'm often leaving in a kind of salty mood because there are too many dead bettas in cups. 

My next betta will probably be from aquabid... been trying not to look because I don't have room right now but whoops my hand slipped.


----------



## BamNeko

Hehe I'm with you there. I'm not suppose to be on Aquabid anyways.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Idk, my PetCo's have some real jaw-dropping fish!

I found this Black Copper Grizzle CT at my PetSmart actually! His form isn't the best but his coloration is gorgeous!

View attachment 638098

View attachment 638106


Impulse also came from a PetCo! (He's looking for a forever home if anyone wants him! Just pay shipping and a $2 adoption fee!)
View attachment 638114

View attachment 638122


And my recent Half Giant came from the same PetCo. (Ignore the Acara and Firemouth, they're all peaceful. My Firemouth is the opposite of what he's supposed to be lol!)


(Shows his pattern a little more)


We get some other beauties in like this guy! Monster Copper Gas HMPK!



A Blue Grizzle


A different PetCo but beautiful all the same!


Black Copper BTF


This guy was gorgeous!



And then this guy had eyebrows lol!!


Anyway, I'll stop hogging the thread lol. But if anyone is looking for something in particular, I can take a look at my stores and show you what we have in stock. I love fostering animals/fish so I totally don't mind scooping them up and sending them your way! All I ask is you pay the price of the fish whatever that may be and then just $8 in shipping if it's warm, $10 to include a heatpack in it.


----------



## totalnoob

lilnaugrim said:


> Idk, my PetCo's have some real jaw-dropping fish!
> 
> I found this Black Copper Grizzle CT at my PetSmart actually! His form isn't the best but his coloration is gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 638098
> 
> View attachment 638106
> 
> 
> Impulse also came from a PetCo! (He's looking for a forever home if anyone wants him! Just pay shipping and a $2 adoption fee!)
> View attachment 638114
> 
> View attachment 638122
> 
> 
> And my recent Half Giant came from the same PetCo. (Ignore the Acara and Firemouth, they're all peaceful. My Firemouth is the opposite of what he's supposed to be lol!)
> 
> 
> (Shows his pattern a little more)
> 
> 
> We get some other beauties in like this guy! Monster Copper Gas HMPK!
> 
> 
> 
> A Blue Grizzle
> 
> 
> A different PetCo but beautiful all the same!
> 
> 
> Black Copper BTF
> 
> 
> This guy was gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> And then this guy had eyebrows lol!!
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'll stop hogging the thread lol. But if anyone is looking for something in particular, I can take a look at my stores and show you what we have in stock. I love fostering animals/fish so I totally don't mind scooping them up and sending them your way! All I ask is you pay the price of the fish whatever that may be and then just $8 in shipping if it's warm, $10 to include a heatpack in it.


I just told a friend I have decided I wanted a CT and was gonna go tomorrow when they get restocks in at Petsmart/Co..AND YOU GO POSTING A CT LIKE THAT.

Y u do dis to me? ;__;


----------



## lilnaugrim

totalnoob said:


> I just told a friend I have decided I wanted a CT and was gonna go tomorrow when they get restocks in at Petsmart/Co..AND YOU GO POSTING A CT LIKE THAT.
> 
> Y u do dis to me? ;__;


Lol, he was actually a once in a life-time type of thing. I've never seen another like him around before! Unfortunately, I'm battling some Fin Melt with him right now so no recent pictures :-( I was very sad when I noticed it and he's been on antibiotics since.


----------



## totalnoob

lilnaugrim said:


> Lol, he was actually a once in a life-time type of thing. I've never seen another like him around before! Unfortunately, I'm battling some Fin Melt with him right now so no recent pictures :-( I was very sad when I noticed it and he's been on antibiotics since.


Sad day. <_< I am gonna go look for a good CT. And then my husband is gonna be like "DEAR!!!" and I'm gonna be like, "Oh this old fish? He has been here the whole time...<_<"


----------



## IslandGirl7408

totalnoob said:


> Sad day. <_< I am gonna go look for a good CT. And then my husband is gonna be like "DEAR!!!" and I'm gonna be like, "Oh this old fish? He has been here the whole time...<_<"


My Aunt used to buy clothes, sneak them home, hide them in the back of her closet and not wear them for weeks. Then when she finally wore them and her husband asked reproachfully if it was new, she could honestly say " Oh no, I've had this for ages!"
Some women hoard shoes....some bettas!


----------



## totalnoob

IslandGirl7408 said:


> My Aunt used to buy clothes, sneak them home, hide them in the back of her closet and not wear them for weeks. Then when she finally wore them and her husband asked reproachfully if it was new, she could honestly say " Oh no, I've had this for ages!"
> Some women hoard shoes....some bettas!


I wouldn't say hoard. I would say collect. XD


----------



## ittybit

*First auction*

Won my first auction...I'm excited. Hope he comes in like the pic and is all healthy.


----------



## totalnoob

ittybit said:


> Won my first auction...I'm excited. Hope he comes in like the pic and is all healthy.


Wow, gorgeous!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Guess who just got a new fish! I usually don't like hmpks but this female and her coloring were defeniatley an acception!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashmp1443452508

I also did get a male for her. But he was bought through a FB group. I'll create a thread once I have all my things put together for this spawn!


----------



## blueridge

litelboyblu said:


> Guess who just got a new fish! I usually don't like hmpks but this female and her coloring were defeniatley an acception!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashmp1443452508
> 
> I also did get a male for her. But he was bought through a FB group. I'll create a thread once I have all my things put together for this spawn!


Oh wow litelboyblu! She is gorgeous :shock:


----------



## BlueInkFish

Yes, she is! Thank you! I'm just so excited!!!!!!!


----------



## blueridge

litelboyblu said:


> Yes, she is! Thank you! I'm just so excited!!!!!!!


I don't blame you! Can't wait to see pictures of her once you get her home ;-)


----------



## lilnaugrim

Some really pretty ones on eBay tonight!

This guy is a show stopper!
Red Bicolor HMPK
(Image is a page stretcher)

This girl is adorable! The ones I'm posting make me want a sorority again!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropic...-S15-FEMALE-/281800191100?hash=item419c99ac7c









http://www.ebay.com/itm/White-Black...in-HM-spawn-/321878908662?hash=item4af17a5ef6









http://www.ebay.com/itm/Live-Tropic...le-Red-Spot-/252089565590?hash=item3ab1b58196









http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropic...-T29-FEMALE-/271978014346?hash=item3f5327268a









http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropic...-S11-FEMALE-/271992169577?hash=item3f53ff2469









http://www.ebay.com/itm/Female-Bett...OT-IMPORTED-/281807621243?hash=item419d0b0c7b


----------



## Guppie luver

lilnaugrim said:


> Some really pretty ones on eBay tonight!
> 
> This guy is a show stopper!
> Red Bicolor HMPK
> (Image is a page stretcher)
> 
> This girl is adorable! The ones I'm posting make me want a sorority again!
> Live Tropical Fish Female Samurai Plakat Betta S15 Female | eBay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White Black Female Betta Live Fish 37 from Longfin HM Spawn | eBay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Live Tropical 3 5 Months Halfmoon Female Betta Pineapple Red Spot | eBay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Live Tropical Fish Female Breeder Betta T29 Female | eBay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Live Tropical Fish Female Fancy Plakat Betta S11 Female | eBay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Female Betta Fish Half Moon SBM 01 Super Black Marble Female not Imported | eBay


I mean if you want you can live vicariously through my sorority... I won't stop you... But I will warn that I have one girl who may need to be removed because well she isn't always very nice...


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I think the only problem with having _nice_ females in a sorority is that their fins tend to get pretty trashed. 

I had some fairly decent imported females in my sorority, and they never looked as nice as the females kept by themselves.


----------



## lilnaugrim

LittleBettaFish said:


> I think the only problem with having _nice_ females in a sorority is that their fins tend to get pretty trashed.
> 
> I had some fairly decent imported females in my sorority, and they never looked as nice as the females kept by themselves.


Yeah, I agree. I would never do one again likely but the idea of them living peacefully together is just so nice, but that's all it is--an idea.


----------



## BamNeko

I just picked u 4 extra hours during the week I might buy a betta off aquabid


----------



## PurpleJay

DO IT. No one can miss a chance like that XD

GIVE
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1443706205

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1443705607

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1443682819


----------



## BamNeko

This cutie~
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1443661793


----------



## ittybit

*My eBay fish*

Got the lil guy I won on eBay today. He's very pale from the stress and has some damage on his fins. Poor guy. He's been actively exploring his new home and even ate tho. He seems to really be enjoying his space. He even swims to the front of the tank to greet me already.


----------



## BlueInkFish

I am so mad at myself! I totally forgot, when you add money into your PayPal, you must wait a certain amount of days in order for the transaction to take place. And now I have to explain to the Thai breeder that I can't pay him until my money shows up on PayPal, hardest part is, he sorta understands what I'm saying/sorta not.

He said: "Usually my buyers pay me after auction close."

In one email.^^^^

I replied about my problem and how I will be sending the money a bit late. It's just inconvenient that a language barrier is blocking me and him.


----------



## Aquastar

Save me from myself....
Right now I really want to buy him and breed him for the sake of a pink fish. Little girls would gather at my house.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1443786948


----------



## Tree

Gah she is so pretty! Why do I come in there to see the FISHIES!?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Tree said:


> Gah she is so pretty! Why do I come in there to see the FISHIES!?


Right? She looks a lot like a male I saw at my LFS as well the day after I posted her ^_^


----------



## Tree

Awwww he does look like her! his red will blend into that face well it looks like.


----------



## BamNeko

So I just spammed my twin sister betta fish, in hopes of a possibly 7th betta joining marking my 3rd import 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1444044697

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1443891887

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1443853918

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1443853327

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1443886216


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Aaah I need to stop looking!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1444096808
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auct...in/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1444141210
Suddenly my new small boy seems too small for the 8g bubble bowl >.>''


----------



## BamNeko

Might be buying him on Friday. Depends on my pay.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Wow!! Such a beauty!!! I saw him on a FB sales group!!! I say go for it!!!


----------



## trilobite

lol i just saw him on fb too. get him!


----------



## BamNeko

I am going to, I just need to get paid first let alone get another tank.


----------



## BamNeko

He got sold and now I'm sad. Bought a new tank Tuesday for nothing basically :/


----------



## adlemsi

BamNeko said:


> He got sold and now I'm sad. Bought a new tank Tuesday for nothing basically :/


Sorry he was sold! There will be another betta you'll love to occupy that tank before you know it!


----------



## BamNeko

I'm friends with breeders on Facebook I'm asking about this guy.


----------



## Shortnsweet

I love the deep red color of this guy. If only I had $50 to spend on a fish  
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1444410680


----------



## BamNeko

My new guy. Bought him within 10mins the seller posted him on Facebook, black and red Dragon Scale HM


----------



## Kaxen

Engaging in some pointless window shopping. But I'm pretty sure I will eventually get a golden betta from interbettas


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1444655407
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1445035885
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1445036136


----------



## InStitches

I keep thinking about these fish...

View attachment 644626


View attachment 644682


And of course I'm in love with a few others from the same breeder.

View attachment 644634


View attachment 644642


View attachment 644650


View attachment 644658


View attachment 644666


View attachment 644674


----------



## Kaxen

The red and white crowntail is really striking!


----------



## Guppie luver

OMG who is the breeder?


----------



## InStitches

breeder is Jongpancing Betta on facebook


----------



## Fenghuang

Not a very good picture at all, but hey, koi VT


----------



## lilnaugrim

Not a VT, a DeT. Too many rays but he's still gorgeous! Red is going to take over though :-/


----------



## Fenghuang

lilnaugrim said:


> Not a VT, a DeT. Too many rays but he's still gorgeous! Red is going to take over though :-/


Ah, picture is very blurry on my phone. You are probably right though, I noticed a lot of the fancy patterned veiltails on AB are actually delta.


----------



## liz26914

If I had the money, I would get him. He's so pretty!


----------



## themamaj

All of these half moon plakats are really amazing! Very beautiful fish!!


----------



## Fenghuang

Looks like a marble, but cleanest "blue dragon" I've seen, I think :-D

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1446536043



And oh man, I love this guy

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1445947558


----------



## BlueInkFish

That "Blue Dragon," is so pretty  how is it even legal?


----------



## Aqua Aurora

If you look close the "blue dragon' marble already has blue creeping up her body starting at the base of the tail. Probably by the time it gets to a buyer's door she'll be 1/4 or more blue in the body and solid blue within the year.


----------



## Fenghuang

Aqua Aurora said:


> If you look close the "blue dragon' marble already has blue creeping up her body starting at the base of the tail. Probably by the time it gets to a buyer's door she'll be 1/4 or more blue in the body and solid blue within the year.


Yes, I know, Aurora. But in this current snapshot, she is closest. I saw a female similar to her on Aquabid selling for $100 or $200 a few months ago. :shock:


----------



## BlueInkFish

^ Yup. Crazy prices for "Blue Dragons." I guess it's finally time for the rise of the marbles!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

If I were a breeder I'd pair my Freya (yellow koi female plakat) with this cuties!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Super-Yello...467782?hash=item3d06d29006:g:~CYAAOSw9mFWKWUF


----------



## CrazyApple328

This was unbelievably stunning to me...


----------



## BlueInkFish

Super pretty!!!


----------



## Endowarrior2009

Here are my boys I will be getting next week


----------



## BlueInkFish

I'm in love with that top boy!


----------



## Fenghuang

Not fond of his fins, but love his colour.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1446637769


----------



## Endowarrior2009

litelboyblu said:


> I'm in love with that top boy!


Thank you he is a butterfly according to the brElder his name will be Kyi and the bottom one is Lakin


----------



## FishyFishy89

Endowarrior2009 said:


> Thank you he is a butterfly according to the brElder his name will be Kyi and the bottom one is Lakin


I'm pretty sure the bottom is actually the butterfly one. Butterfly betta fins typically look like this.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Butterfly just need to be two separate colors. The butterfly band needs to be solid, no bleeding between colors. If there are two bands then it becomes a tri color. That first VT boy is just marble


----------



## BlueInkFish

lilnaugrim said:


> Butterfly just need to be two separate colors. The butterfly band needs to be solid, no bleeding between colors. If there are two bands then it becomes a tri color. That first VT boy is just marble


^+1

I actually used to breed butterflies! Now I've just moved on to whatever seems right, lol.


----------



## Endowarrior2009

Okay I will take pics when they arrive Thursday  thank you


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Wow this thread went dead  
Did everyone stop shopping/ogling on aquabid?


----------



## SusieG

I saw some nice ones when i looked yesterday but I'm not shipping in the cold, too risky.


----------



## BlueInkFish

I'm still here. Lol. I just am to distracted with goldfish on my hands too. And I don't have any room... So an impulse buy is the last thing I need.


----------



## AukWord

Same here, on winter shipping risks, not worth it.

Plus, I have big ear Indo guppies now, occupying another chunk o' my time ;-)


----------



## lilnaugrim

I have enough fish to oogle at, at my local Petco/Petsmart, I'm good with aquabid for now lol. I do still look occasionally though


----------



## Sadist

I love looking at the aquabid fish! I wouldn't ship right now, though. I bought some gammarus shrimp, and the 2-day shipping has turned into a week, and it still hasn't reached my state! Not the seller's fault, but I'm not happy with USPS right now.


----------



## Guppie luver

I wish, I just don't have space, I'm currently running a bunch of temp tanks so I can QT fish!


----------



## wah543

I bought this guy from Chard's Aquabid. Can't wait for him to come in.


I have another Betta from Chard I got over 2 and a half years a go too. He's got great Bettas and at a reasonable price


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh man, that's a beauty! Chard usually has some great fish for great prices up! He lurks around here occasionally too ^_^

I'm a sucker for solid reds with some dragon-like thick scales scatter on the body like that boy. That said, I'm a sucker for Betta's in general :roll: lol!


----------



## Sadist

What a gorgeous guy!

I'm disappointed in the shipping right now. The seller shipped 2 day priority mail (which I can see on the tracking), and it took 9 days to arrive. I know some of it is just holiday problems, but it's way to slow for live animals!

That said, all I bought was live food, and half of it seemed to still be alive even in a cold box left on my porch (another dislike with the shipping!).


----------



## Aqua Aurora

hhhng copper pk.. want!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-betta-...681736?hash=item235e580388:g:Cp8AAOSwv-NWY32S

also look at this guys cute face!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Live-Betta-...631295?hash=item235e573e7f:g:BYQAAOSwp5JWY2oD


----------



## DangerousAngel

This one:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Live-Betta-...bb96f0&pid=100010&rk=7&rkt=24&sd=151906631295

and this one:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-betta-...af8530a&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=151906487612
Him too!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-betta-...364e2c7&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=151906686728


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

DangerousAngel said:


> This one:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Live-Betta-...bb96f0&pid=100010&rk=7&rkt=24&sd=151906631295
> 
> and this one:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-betta-...af8530a&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=151906487612
> Him too!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-betta-...364e2c7&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=151906686728


I ADORE the one with the white body!!! Too bad he probably won't stay that way  . Love him though.


----------



## SusieG

Aqua Aurora and DangerousAngel, I get fish from EnvyAquatics and thats who I only deal with now. he is super nice, great packing and all my fish are super healthy! I almost got that copper from him, but I'm not a fan of his dorsal, so I can't use him


----------



## Aqua Aurora

I won't buy from envy aquatics, they've tried to sell diamond eye bettas (condition that makes them blind from scales growing over the eyes) as a desirable trait and not a blind pet (that need special care for feeding and tank).


----------



## SusieG

I have heard that too. I have had a brief conversation with the guy and he said had a business partner that he recently let go so I think a lot of the bad fish may have been the partner? The last few months everything has been seemly to go pretty smooth lol I guess ya never know! Another seller is seeking a very badly diamond eyed fish for two month now and want $68 for it!! Ahhhhhhh


----------



## Olivia27

Hey guys I have a question. How do you check a seller's reputation through AquaBid and eBay? I mean, I can obviously check out their reviews, but I feel like I should know a lot more than that. Is there like a profile page of theirs I can read? One where they tell people a little bit about themselves, when did they start getting into the hobby, how much experience they've had, bla bla bla? Because THAT is what I wanna read. Thanks and sorry if this is a redundant question! I didn't check the previous pages...

EDIT: I fell in love with this guy 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dark-Green-...id=100033&rk=3&rkt=4&mehot=es&sd=151906631295


----------



## DangerousAngel

I just thought they were pretty, I don't have any more space for a new one.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Seren27 said:


> Hey guys I have a question. How do you check a seller's reputation through AquaBid and eBay? I mean, I can obviously check out their reviews, but I feel like I should know a lot more than that. Is there like a profile page of theirs I can read? One where they tell people a little bit about themselves, when did they start getting into the hobby, how much experience they've had, bla bla bla? Because THAT is what I wanna read. Thanks and sorry if this is a redundant question! I didn't check the previous pages...


Unfortunately I don't think so. :|


----------



## lilnaugrim

Seren27 said:


> Hey guys I have a question. How do you check a seller's reputation through AquaBid and eBay? I mean, I can obviously check out their reviews, but I feel like I should know a lot more than that. Is there like a profile page of theirs I can read? One where they tell people a little bit about themselves, when did they start getting into the hobby, how much experience they've had, bla bla bla? Because THAT is what I wanna read. Thanks and sorry if this is a redundant question! I didn't check the previous pages...


Well, first, it's not usually a hobby to them. Hobbyists don't make money (or rarely do) off selling fish. Sellers and Breeders are different, some may be both but you'll find a lot of people on both those sites tend to just be the Sellers. No real profile pages but basically just google them to find out people's experiences or ask us here. A lot of us have dealt with sellers on AquaBid of course and can give you more insight on them. These guys are in it for the profit though, not the hobby value so you just have to remember that


----------



## Olivia27

litelboyblu said:


> Unfortunately I don't think so. :|


Aw okay  thanks though 



lilnaugrim said:


> Well, first, it's not usually a hobby to them. Hobbyists don't make money (or rarely do) off selling fish. Sellers and Breeders are different, some may be both but you'll find a lot of people on both those sites tend to just be the Sellers. No real profile pages but basically just google them to find out people's experiences or ask us here. A lot of us have dealt with sellers on AquaBid of course and can give you more insight on them. These guys are in it for the profit though, not the hobby value so you just have to remember that


Aaww :-( alright. I guess they just gotta keep food on their table.

I found a lovely HMDT boy on eBay (link above). I sent the seller a PM asking if he's going to relist that particular boy since the auction time is running out in 30 mins and there are no bids. However I also stated that I'm still waiting on my tank (I gotta return the one I've been waiting for since a few days ago because it LEAKED! GRRRR) and may not be ready for a new fish until the next few weeks. So I suppose it's a bit of a 50/50 what's gonna happen. Not sure why I even mentioned this lol but there you go


----------



## SusieG

I have gotten fish from eBayer's with 100% feedback and still wasn't happy  So i keep a mental note in my head on who not to buy from anymore. And of course it could have just been a once in a blue moon kind of thing that my male came in clammy and sick, but I still will not buy from that person again, poop filled water, so I know they didn't fast him before shipping. Who I currently get my fish from always fasts them, double bags, double boxes and puts in a least one heat pack, depending on how many fish are in my box lol


----------



## lilnaugrim

Uggghhhh, now THIS is the kind of female that I want!! 

ALKJFSDKFSD there's no BIN button!!! Nooooo. I just found out she has free shipping too! Noooooo :-( her auction ends in six days still.....poop

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stunning-Sh...035649?hash=item2a5d1136c1:g:XhsAAOSw7FRWYBpb


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh gosh...I need to stop before I spend all the money I have for Christmas for other people! Oh no! Oh no!

LOVE her color!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1449774528









I want SO hard!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1449551130









Very beautiful! (What is it with all these sellers having huge photos lately??)
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1449722242

Such color! I need her!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1449772886









I need to go actually do my homework.....can't....take....eyes....off....betta's.......gosh darn it!


----------



## SusieG

Dat copper doe! 




lilnaugrim said:


> Oh gosh...I need to stop before I spend all the money I have for Christmas for other people! Oh no! Oh no!
> 
> LOVE her color!
> AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettashm1449774528 - BLACK COPPER HM FEMALE - Ends: Thu Dec 10 2015 - 01:08:48 PM CDT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want SO hard!
> AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettashmp1449551130 - FEMALE ORANGE FANCY HMPK - Ends: Mon Dec 7 2015 - 11:05:30 PM CDT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very beautiful! (What is it with all these sellers having huge photos lately??)
> AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettashmp1449722242 - ##### FEMALE GOLD DRAGON 4553 ##### - Ends: Wed Dec 9 2015 - 10:37:22 PM CDT
> 
> Such color! I need her!
> AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettashmp1449772886 - COPPER HMPK FEMALE - Ends: Thu Dec 10 2015 - 12:41:26 PM CDT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to go actually do my homework.....can't....take....eyes....off....betta's.......gosh darn it!


----------



## Olivia27

SusieG said:


> I have gotten fish from eBayer's with 100% feedback and still wasn't happy  So i keep a mental note in my head on who not to buy from anymore. And of course it could have just been a once in a blue moon kind of thing that my male came in clammy and sick, but I still will not buy from that person again, poop filled water, so I know they didn't fast him before shipping. Who I currently get my fish from always fasts them, double bags, double boxes and puts in a least one heat pack, depending on how many fish are in my box lol


That's horrible  thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Okay, so yeah, I'm getting this girl:










And either this one...









Or this one, which should I do?


----------



## lilnaugrim

And sorry for so many posts. This seller has some great fish!

For anyone who loves wild type spots!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1449772894


----------



## DangerousAngel

^ I WANT HIM!!!!!

I'd say the first and third girl for you, I like them!!

I want this boy here!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stunning-Sh...7fde2e8&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=181950035649
Searching on Ebay is dangerous to my (almost non-existant) pocketbook, and space :lol:


----------



## DangerousAngel

Last one, I promise!
This one looks like a bluer HM version of Eclipse:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stunning-Sh...fb04360&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=181950032456
I need this one:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Live-Betta-...5e16c75&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=181950025852


----------



## Sadist

I love the ones with dots! If only I had a real, dedicated fish room instead of a few tanks in my office/library/game room.


----------



## banana0217

lilnaugrim said:


> And sorry for so many posts. This seller has some great fish!
> 
> For anyone who loves wild type spots!
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1449772894


I adore those spots. Ugh. Why do I torture myself like this.


----------



## wah543

Ughh I hate USPS. My fish shipped last Tuesday and it's still not here, it's not even in my city yet I've called them like every day and they give me the same BS. It's so annoying. I hope he's still alive I don't want to pay for shipping again for a replacement and I really wanted him


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Happy to see people sharing and drooling over bettas for sale again ^^
lilnaugrim: awesome finds! I want that black copper female and the white gold female!!! So lovely!


----------



## DangerousAngel

I want him too!









Great price too!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1449555912


----------



## banana0217

I'm still a little sad that both of my babies ended up male (and of course that I lost my female to mystery disease after only a week) so I'm admiring some female cuties.


----------



## Kingcrimson

*Sharp exhale*
I have a ton of fish on my Ebay watchlist right now. And they're all so pretty. If only I could afford all of them XD


----------



## Olivia27

Aawww, why almost always Plakats, Halfmoons or HMPK? I mean, halfmoons are lovely but for some reason Plakats just don't catch my eye. Where are all the EE babies? Like this pink boy! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Live-betta-...284165?hash=item2ca525e145:g:MMAAAOSwf-VWW3i2

EDIT: I take it back. I need a Clarence in my life O_O

http://www.ebay.com/itm/IMPORTED-OH...078776?hash=item3ab85b0ff8:g:A2UAAOSwxN5WY86X


----------



## Kingcrimson

Seren27 said:


> Aawww, why almost always Plakats, Halfmoons or HMPK? I mean, halfmoons are lovely but for some reason Plakats just don't catch my eye. Where are all the EE babies? Like this pink boy!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Live-betta-...284165?hash=item2ca525e145:g:MMAAAOSwf-VWW3i2
> 
> EDIT: I take it back. I need a Clarence in my life O_O
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/IMPORTED-OH...078776?hash=item3ab85b0ff8:g:A2UAAOSwxN5WY86X


:O I love that second one. It's fins just click with me for some reason. They're so long and flowing.


----------



## Olivia27

He looks like an oil painting! That color OMG

And would you LOOK at this guy! Somebody bid $2 for him???

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Live-Betta-...364140?hash=item25b28cd5ac:g:oAoAAOSwcBhWY2U2


----------



## lilnaugrim

Seren27 said:


> He looks like an oil painting! That color OMG
> 
> And would you LOOK at this guy! Somebody bid $2 for him???
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Live-Betta-...364140?hash=item25b28cd5ac:g:oAoAAOSwcBhWY2U2


Yeah but the Reserve isn't met which means they have to keep bidding until someone reaches over the reserve. I'm guessing it's somewhere in the 80-100 dollar mark range knowing these sellers....


And damn you Aqua, I blame you for me spending money that I didn't need to! lol!!

And yep, just bought two girls (mostly to make it worth the trip and money). The Copper Devil girl. I assume that thick white patch will turn into a cyst but I don't care too much, she can still live quite a while with it.









And this koi girl. I've never had a "koi" before! For those of you who know Renegade and Geronimo, they're closest but they're just marbles ^_^ This girl will likely turn mostly black with an orange undercoat, she shouldbe interesting!


----------



## Olivia27

lilnaugrim said:


> Yeah but the Reserve isn't met which means they have to keep bidding until someone reaches over the reserve. I'm guessing it's somewhere in the 80-100 dollar mark range knowing these sellers....
> 
> 
> And damn you Aqua, I blame you for me spending money that I didn't need to! lol!!
> 
> And yep, just bought two girls (mostly to make it worth the trip and money). The Copper Devil girl. I assume that thick white patch will turn into a cyst but I don't care too much, she can still live quite a while with it.
> 
> 
> And this koi girl. I've never had a "koi" before! For those of you who know Renegade and Geronimo, they're closest but they're just marbles ^_^ This girl will likely turn mostly black with an orange undercoat, she shouldbe interesting!


... That's what "reserve" means? Hell I have a whole lot to learn. And congratulations on your new girls, Lil! What do you mean "spending money you didn't need to"?  weren't you looking for more residents in your sorority anyway?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Seren27 said:


> ... That's what "reserve" means? Hell I have a whole lot to learn. And congratulations on your new girls, Lil! What do you mean "spending money you didn't need to"?  weren't you looking for more residents in your sorority anyway?


Not from Thailand...................:dunno:


----------



## Olivia27

Minor detail LOL


----------



## Aqua Aurora

lilnaugrim said:


> And damn you Aqua, I blame you for me spending money that I didn't need to! lol!!
> 
> And yep, just bought two girls (mostly to make it worth the trip and money). The Copper Devil girl. I assume that thick white patch will turn into a cyst but I don't care too much, she can still live quite a while with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this koi girl. I've never had a "koi" before! For those of you who know Renegade and Geronimo, they're closest but they're just marbles ^_^ This girl will likely turn mostly black with an orange undercoat, she shouldbe interesting!


*Bwahahaha!*
I'd say red kois are really just marbles being sold under a different term to make $. The yellow koi girl I got is much more stable (but you know all about color stability/marbling).
Xerxes has a lot of cysts but he's still doing well (I've had him since.. April or May 2014). Though I'm not sure if one exploded or if he manged to rip his dorsal fin somehow (and rip off the cyst in the process). Only thing in the tank is the intake (with foam cover) and spray bar outflow.. live plants and a thermometer.. tried to make it 'safe and soft' since he's also mostly blind from diamond eye.


----------



## Sadist

Aqua Aurora said:


> *Bwahahaha!*
> I'd say red kois are really just marbles being sold under a different term to make $. The yellow koi girl I got is much more stable (but you know all about color stability/marbling).
> Xerxes has a lot of cysts but he's still doing well (I've had him since.. April or May 2014). Though I'm not sure if one exploded or if he manged to rip his dorsal fin somehow (and rip off the cyst in the process). Only thing in the tank is the intake (with foam cover) and spray bar outflow.. live plants and a thermometer.. tried to make it 'safe and soft' since he's also mostly blind from diamond eye.


My fish try to squeeze between the thermometer and wall and often unsuction the thermometer that way.

Your new fish are gorgeous! I'm jealous.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Sadist said:


> My fish try to squeeze between the thermometer and wall and often unsuction the thermometer that way.
> 
> Your new fish are gorgeous! I'm jealous.


His thermometer sits on the bottom of the tank (no it doesn't have a leak-this brand is rahter heavy/does have extra air in it). So its not attached to a way to pop off.

Thank you ^^ I enjoy having them on my desk. Sadly Ajax (blue and black male) has diamond eye in one eye now :c


----------



## Leotah

Kingcrimson said:


> *Sharp exhale*
> I have a ton of fish on my Ebay watchlist right now. And they're all so pretty. If only I could afford all of them XD


The male yellow koi, Romeo, on Ebay is the most beautiful I have seen in a while. Right now I am the highest bidder. Kinda was in a bid war for a while there. Lol just thought it was funny that I might have been doing it with someone on here. :3 

That eBay seller seems to always have beautiful fish.


----------



## Leotah

I bought the yellow guy this weekend. He's on his way to me now. I'm thinking about getting the black and red next. Can't make up my mind because he is a bit pricey.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Aqua Aurora said:


> *Bwahahaha!*
> I'd say red kois are really just marbles being sold under a different term to make $. The yellow koi girl I got is much more stable (but you know all about color stability/marbling).
> Xerxes has a lot of cysts but he's still doing well (I've had him since.. April or May 2014). Though I'm not sure if one exploded or if he manged to rip his dorsal fin somehow (and rip off the cyst in the process). Only thing in the tank is the intake (with foam cover) and spray bar outflow.. live plants and a thermometer.. tried to make it 'safe and soft' since he's also mostly blind from diamond eye.


Technically all kois are marbles anyway, so yeah, you're right. It's just that some colorations are more stable than others. Some Butterflies marble out while other's stay (ie. Blue Butterfly marbles vs. MG which is part of the BF gene, usually doesn't)

Yeah, Aero lived with his cyst for eight months before his became too much. The white scale started at just over a year before death so she'll live easily a year at least and she'll have a good life with me


----------



## Sadist

Leotah said:


> The male yellow koi, Romeo, on Ebay is the most beautiful I have seen in a while. Right now I am the highest bidder. Kinda was in a bid war for a while there. Lol just thought it was funny that I might have been doing it with someone on here. :3
> 
> That eBay seller seems to always have beautiful fish.


Wow, those are just too gorgeous! I want several right now. I bet if I got a black one, the hubby would actually show interest.


----------



## Mnbettafan

uhhhhhhhh. I wish I had room for him http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1449744002


----------



## SusieG

My eBay seller pet peeve: When they say "Show quality" and clearly..It is not lol


----------



## Sadist

They put that on there to make people who don't know better pay extra money. I don't like it either.


----------



## SusieG

Yes, they do


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Oh if only he was a ok I would grab him!!
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Live-Betta-Fa...ose-Tail-Halfmoon-HM-/321957238679?nav=SEARCH


This boy is quite lovely too but won't buy from that seller
http://m.ebay.com/itm/live-betta-fi...HALFMOON-PLAKAT-MALE-/151926048366?nav=SEARCH


----------



## lilnaugrim

Aqua Aurora said:


> Oh if only he was a ok I would grab him!!
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Live-Betta-Fa...ose-Tail-Halfmoon-HM-/321957238679?nav=SEARCH


There's nothing wrong with him, he's x-factor is all, just slightly deformed scales is all. Otherwise he's totally healthy.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

lilnaugrim said:


> There's nothing wrong with him, he's x-factor is all, just slightly deformed scales is all. Otherwise he's totally healthy.


auto correct strikes again "ok" should be "pk" =.= [censor] you auto correct *shake fist*


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oooohhhhh lol okay, I see haha.


----------



## BettaStarter24

Aqua Aurora said:


> *Bwahahaha!*
> I'd say red kois are really just marbles being sold under a different term to make $. The yellow koi girl I got is much more stable (but you know all about color stability/marbling).
> Xerxes has a lot of cysts but he's still doing well (I've had him since.. April or May 2014). Though I'm not sure if one exploded or if he manged to rip his dorsal fin somehow (and rip off the cyst in the process). Only thing in the tank is the intake (with foam cover) and spray bar outflow.. live plants and a thermometer.. tried to make it 'safe and soft' since he's also mostly blind from diamond eye.


So far my Koi male Calcifer is pretty stable. The only thing that's changed on him since I got him is he's gotten some blue irids on his dorsal and caudal fin and his black and white have brightened up.


----------



## Olivia27

Aqua Aurora said:


> Oh if only he was a ok I would grab him!!
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Live-Betta-Fa...ose-Tail-Halfmoon-HM-/321957238679?nav=SEARCH
> 
> 
> This boy is quite lovely too but won't buy from that seller
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/live-betta-fi...HALFMOON-PLAKAT-MALE-/151926048366?nav=SEARCH


What's up with that seller? :0 just so I know who to avoid


----------



## Aqua Aurora

BettaStarter24 said:


> So far my Koi male Calcifer is pretty stable. The only thing that's changed on him since I got him is he's gotten some blue irids on his dorsal and caudal fin and his black and white have brightened up.


My husband's red koi red-ened up a lot between seller photo and her arrival, what was left of her white and translucence areas has turned read.



Seren27 said:


> What's up with that seller? :0 just so I know who to avoid


They've tried to sell bettas with real bad diamond eye (scales grow over eyes making fish blind) as something desirable, even though its a special needs fish, when told they need to specify that it has special needs they insisted it could see perfectly fine (its eyes were 100% covered by the scales though) and got overly defensive. They also have mis-labeled fish for sale several times. So I'd never trust them for fish.


----------



## Olivia27

Is this the guy that sells those "red samurai koi" males then? I see  I'll avoid them for sure


----------



## lilnaugrim

Seren27 said:


> Is this the guy that sells those "red samurai koi" males then? I see  I'll avoid them for sure


Just avoid the seller not the color combos. Samurai is only partial dragon scales along the top of the fish, its actually quite lovely!


----------



## Olivia27

Oh no no I know, I was just trying to see if I got the right guy


----------



## Fenghuang

A cool looking HMPK.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1451844071


----------



## lilnaugrim

If that was female, I'd snatch her right up! Beautiful fish Feng.


----------



## SusieG

Cant wait to get this little stinker home! just got him and two others coming in the same box, plus they said they'll throw in a free female as well  


View attachment 683977

View attachment 683985


----------



## SusieG

Does anyone know how long it takes from fish to go from Thailand to said trans shipper? I've only gotten fish from eBay that are already in the US ( and mostly from the same seller in FL). I may possibly look into AquaBid and I'm thinking Jesse from FL would be my trans shipper since I get my eBay fish from FL and I've never had an issues with them coming to NJ. And I'm sure the Jesse guy boxes them good otherwise I'd doubt he'd still be in business lol I was just wondering how long it takes the fish to get from Thailand to the US....I'm guessing overnight because they have tons in each box?


----------



## lilnaugrim

SusieG said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes from fish to go from Thailand to said trans shipper? I've only gotten fish from eBay that are already in the US ( and mostly from the same seller in FL). I may possibly look into AquaBid and I'm thinking Jesse from FL would be my trans shipper since I get my eBay fish from FL and I've never had an issues with them coming to NJ. And I'm sure the Jesse guy boxes them good otherwise I'd doubt he'd still be in business lol I was just wondering how long it takes the fish to get from Thailand to the US....I'm guessing overnight because they have tons in each box?


Fish from Thailand usually ship on Saturday's to arrive in the US by Monday. Transhippers sort them out and either ship them out in the same package or sometimes they'll rebag them if necessary. If product is paid for, they're usually sent out immediately unless otherwise noted. So it all depends on when you bought the fish. The sellers will usually tell you when they've been shipped out or they'll have the ship date on the AB page of the fish sometimes.

So can take anywhere from a couple days to a week or two in total.


----------



## SusieG

ok great! So a few days at most, thank you! I knew that if you buy a fish that you have to wait until they have a set shipping date, (EX: I buy a fish today but they are not shipping them to US til mid Jan)I'm sure they don't bag the fish up that day and have it waiting until shipping time, right? They stay in whatever separate container the seller keeps them in? Thats my other concern as well.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yes, from what little I do know, they stay in their containers. The sellers aren't going to risk stock like that, it's usually their major income--the Betta business.


----------



## SusieG

Phew! thats what I assumed but I guess you never know lol But yes, it would be a mess if they bagged them right away, lots of dead fish and lose of income and angry customers


----------



## Bobioden

Just purchased this little guy on Aquabid.com, He will be shipping out the 3rd of Jan. The transhipper also lives in Denver so will be able to pick him up at her house on the 4th, and it saves me the additional shipping cost. I love his colors. Very Denver Broncos.

He was sold as a Mustard Gas BF HM, does that sound correct?


----------



## Sadist

That's probably not the correct color name, but he's gorgeous! Mustard gas color specifies the ring of dark on the edge of the fins, and it's usually not as big as his blue ring. If he's a new color pattern, the breeder can probably call it whatever he or she wants to 

I've never seen a butterfly with so many colors! I'm hoping he keeps them mostly as they are for you!


----------



## lilnaugrim

He's a Tri-Color


----------



## hrutan

This guy is pushing all my buttons.  I am trying to be good...

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1451455390


----------



## lilnaugrim

Hrutan! Good to see you pop up! Boy, he is gorgeous! If only he were Black Copper instead, then I'd REALLY be drooling! haha!


----------



## hrutan

He sold before I could make up my mind. Ha!

Sorry I've been absent - I help manage a rather large Facebook group and it takes up a bunch of my attention. Gonna try to be better!


----------



## lilnaugrim

hrutan said:


> He sold before I could make up my mind. Ha!
> 
> Sorry I've been absent - I help manage a rather large Facebook group and it takes up a bunch of my attention. Gonna try to be better!


Aww, that's a shame--though, I suppose it could be a blessing too! haha.

That's fine! I know you are quite the busy person! It's just nice to see a familiar name every now and then ^_^


----------



## hrutan

Yeah it was a blessing. I don't have any females to match him with and already have one of Betta138's black/blue males. Trying to clear out my shelf, not add to it... o_o But it's so fun to look.


----------



## Fenghuang

Hi Hrutan! 


I like this girl too.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1452076500


----------



## jess32247

look at that black lipstick! too bad it would cost a arm and a leg to have her shipped out ugh. even though that's probably a good thing, otherwise i would have every inch of my room dedicated to a whole army of bettas haha.


----------



## Olivia27

Carrying on with the females theme

Ugh I so want her


----------



## jbtaylor1985

What do you think about this HMPK female?


----------



## Olivia27

I think I like her  not the smoothest topline on Earth IMO and that anal could be a little more pointy but she's cute as a button  

And no I'm not in the showing/breeding world. Still learning all the standards but that's what I see so far.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Female anal fins shouldn't be pointy, they should be rounded. Her's is actually too long; it's longer than he caudal length. Dorsal is small and stair-steps, it doesn't fully reach the caudal either. As Seren pointed out, topline is too hunched. Her color is fantastic, a really nice Solid Red but still shows iridescence but if you aren't breeding for true Solid Reds then it doesn't matter. 

Seren, we actually have females like that in all of my fish stores lol. I usually don't take pics of them since I personally do not like the Cambodian coloration lol. My PetSmart in particular has some beauties right now. I almost took pics of them the other day and almost took one of the girl's home but I'm waiting for either a real Orange girl or an MG one to pop up; they do occasionally.


----------



## Olivia27

I don't know what's happening with me and reds TBH lol I thought I never liked them. You know my favorite are blue butterflies. But as long as it's shiny (DS)... XD 

And don't tempt me lol I still have about 10 more months until I can upgrade.


----------



## jbtaylor1985

Planning on buying this guy. Might put him with the red female above.


----------



## themamaj

hrutan said:


> This guy is pushing all my buttons.  I am trying to be good...
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1451455390




Oh that boy is so gorgeous! Dreaming...


----------



## allied123

So I love mustard gas betta and I actually have one and just love looking at them. This guy though, I'm super confused, on one side he has the black edging on his anal fin but on the other side he doesnt? Is this even possible? Is it possible that this is two different fish...?

I'm not looking into buying just thought he was gorgeous!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1451892618


----------



## Olivia27

allied123 said:


> So I love mustard gas betta and I actually have one and just love looking at them. This guy though, I'm super confused, on one side he has the black edging on his anal fin but on the other side he doesnt? Is this even possible? Is it possible that this is two different fish...?
> 
> I'm not looking into buying just thought he was gorgeous!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1451892618


He has a twin brother posing right behind him LOL seller should have separated them first. 

Back to topic. I never knew there are deals like this. One price for two fish? :shock: OMG sign me up

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1451976632


----------



## allied123

Eek I'm super embarrassed. Please ignore me, looks like I didn't look closely enough.


----------



## Olivia27

Naw, thanks for sharing. Gotta love MGs!


----------



## allied123

Omg yes I love them, and I looked through that sellers other mgs and they're all so pretty! I could have a wall of tanks dedicated to them and never have enough


----------



## purplemuffin

We bought him! I can't wait for him to get here!


----------



## Olivia27

Want want want want want want want

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1452263711


----------



## purplemuffin

Oh she's lovely! Her fins look dangerous!


----------



## SusieG

I have a very similar female, just not as killer finnage! I have no clue what color to call her..... She's not 100% black....And not really steel?? She is literally grey lol 

View attachment 690145


View attachment 690153


Its a shame her vents are bent  I got her cheap because of it and her red wash. But I wanted a blackish/steel CT female and she was very cheap so I grabbed her 
Sorry for the ****ty pics, I just popped her in one of the picture taking tanks really fast lol


----------



## lilnaugrim

SusieG said:


> I have a very similar female, just not as killer finnage! I have no clue what color to call her..... She's not 100% black....And not really steel?? She is literally grey lol
> 
> View attachment 690145
> 
> 
> View attachment 690153
> 
> 
> Its a shame her vents are bent  I got her cheap because of it and her red wash. But I wanted a blackish/steel CT female and she was very cheap so I grabbed her
> Sorry for the ****ty pics, I just popped her in one of the picture taking tanks really fast lol


Black Copper Devil.

Copper comes in a variety of shades. She was likely the result of a CopperxTurquoise or Steel spawn to get the mix of shades like that.


----------



## Olivia27

Susie I'm stealing your girl  I'm just gonna stop by Starbucks first and then go straight ahead your way


----------



## Kaxen

I was looking at interbettas' bettas for sale because I've been coveting a golden betta for a while (though no room a the moment) and I thought this guy looked interesting.

How stable is a pattern like this?


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Kaxen said:


> I was looking at interbettas' bettas for sale because I've been coveting a golden betta for a while (though no room a the moment) and I thought this guy looked interesting.
> 
> How stable is a pattern like this?


lilnaugrim would give a more definitive answer than me but I'll try..
I have a yellow koi female who came with some cellophane in her fin but not much-the cellophane has partially colored over black (I think its likely to happen to that boys fins). The black in the body hasn't spread noticeably in my girl in the several months I've had her so far. The white/irid/dragonscales on his gills may turn color-possibly blue..-my girl has a few of those scales started white but they are getting a faint blue hue now.
The fact of the matter is "koi" bettas are marbles. Yellows seem more stable than reds (my husband has a red girl-she also had cellophane fins but they-re 95% red now-the peach/pale spots on her body (not dragon scales) have colored up red or black) but they're still marbles so its not a guarantee against change.


----------



## Olivia27

This little gem is probably nothing special to most folks. But he's my Volga's twin brother and I so very want him >< imagine Volga I and Volga II in the same house! Watch, this is Volga's eBay pic:



And this is his twin:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/77-Thai-Imp...f9c0494&pid=100033&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=221987218310


----------



## SusieG

Seren, bring your male over to my place and well breed him with my female  Since your rumning to get coffee, get me an French vanilla light and sweet lmao It would be cool if you lived in the same state hehe


----------



## SusieG

And thanks for the color ID Lil! I wanted to breed her but I'm not sure due to those few bent rays and a little bit of uneven we'd reduction on her anal. Plus I'm not sure what color male to even put her with to get showable fish ( all else aside, pretending I get showable form/ fins lol) I know, long shot : shrugs:


----------



## Olivia27

Ah, Volga is imperfect himself. Watch that teeny tiny dorsal... And that caudal barely hits 180 too. Oh and of course the anal is too long. Granted there's a reason why he's five bucks  I love French vanilla too! XD

Edit: thanks though I'm happy now XD yaay!


----------



## SusieG

It hard to tell what my female would produce if I did get a really nice male because I have seen female CTs that have crappy caudals and produce nice fry! I think it's just a female CT thing. I very rarely if ever I think, have seen a female hit 180, even on the YouTube videos of the IBC shows. If someone can prove me wrong please let me know  But yeah, I'd have to look hard for a really nice meal and then have to still breed a daughter back to father most likely. Lol seems like to much work haha


----------



## jbtaylor1985

He is really nice despite his head.


----------



## BettaBoy11

This guy is gorgeous!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Beautiful!


----------



## Olivia27

Wow that EE is gorgeous! Kinda makes me wonder how much he goes for...

On top of today's "want" list:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1452606603

I know the edges of her fins are spiky and they shouldn't be but OMG she's as cute as a button! Black eyes on white body is always the best XD


----------



## lilnaugrim

Seren27 said:


> Wow that EE is gorgeous! Kinda makes me wonder how much he goes for...
> 
> On top of today's "want" list:
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1452606603
> 
> I know the edges of her fins are spiky and they shouldn't be but OMG she's as cute as a button! Black eyes on white body is always the best XD


She's likely a DTxCT cross. If she's bred with another CT boy then you'd likely get some nicely formed CT or CTDT fish from them ^_^


----------



## Olivia27

Well if somebody get her and bred her to an awesome CT boy I'll make room for the F1... 

... All of them >


----------



## lilnaugrim

A lovely female!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1452780604









This lovely boy too!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1452879921









This is a lovely color!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1452755460


----------



## Pandorascaisse

I'm really looking at getting this fish. 

I know people will probably start bidding shortly and then I won't be able to afford her, but... if she stays at $10, I can get her. We'll just have to see. She'll be my first betta, if everything works out.


----------



## Olivia27

Get her! I notice the background. She's from the same seller where I got my CT boy from. So I can tell ya he's great and your fish will arrive safe and sound 

I noticed that people mostly go crazy for anything EE. But that girl isn't perfect finnage wise so maybe folks will calm down a little.


----------



## Pandorascaisse

Seren27 said:


> Get her! I notice the background. She's from the same seller where I got my CT boy from. So I can tell ya he's great and your fish will arrive safe and sound
> 
> I noticed that people mostly go crazy for anything EE. But that girl isn't perfect finnage wise so maybe folks will calm down a little.


The only thing is that my parents don't think it's worth it to spend $35 on a fish that might not arrive safely. It's so cold here in Upstate NY, and we're currently experiencing storms... so who knows if the delivery would be delayed? And if something does happen, I'm out $25 for nothing because the seller doesn't refund shipping. It's really worrying. 

How do you guys deal with these issues? :c


----------



## Olivia27

Pandorascaisse said:


> The only thing is that my parents don't think it's worth it to spend $35 on a fish that might not arrive safely. It's so cold here in Upstate NY, and we're currently experiencing storms... so who knows if the delivery would be delayed? And if something does happen, I'm out $25 for nothing because the seller doesn't refund shipping. It's really worrying.
> 
> How do you guys deal with these issues? :c


The case of DOA is very, very rare. Don't you believe that the seller has shipped in January before?  if you're buying from AB or eBay, remember that you are dealing with a very experienced seller that has been in the business since before I can spell "business". If you're worried, you can always message him and ask him to hold off on shipping until a set date. If not that, ask him to explain how would he handle New York winter. The heat packs this seller is using is the same as mine. They last 72 hours, so even when you're shipping at the slowest allowable mail (which is 2-day), it would still keep the fish warm say there are delays. 

But then again if you're unsure, there's always Petco


----------



## Aqua Aurora

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-Yel...ported-Betta-On-Sale-/121862143987?nav=SEARCH

Love her color but won't be buying


----------



## Sadist

Oh, I saw a double tail "green orchid with blue eyes" on there that I really loved the coloring!


----------



## Olivia27

Squeee!! <3


----------



## Hawker

BettaBoy11 said:


> This guy is gorgeous!


Yea boy, Wow!


----------



## Olivia27

This is not from AB or eBay but he popped up on my Facebook aquarium group :0


----------



## jess32247

seren, that picture in particular is actually photoshopped ):










but if i could find a betta like him he would be mine in a heartbeat!


----------



## Olivia27

jess32247 said:


> seren, that picture in particular is actually photoshopped ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but if i could find a betta like him he would be mine in a heartbeat!


Aww :-( I'm sad now.


----------



## lilnaugrim

It's still possible to find a fish like that, it just won't be as super clean is all.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

*Cute or What?*

From the seller of my Arlo. Located in California.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1453515534


----------



## Olivia27

*$10???* oh gosh oh gosh oh gosh @[email protected] 

I promised myself 3 is my limit. But I truly fear that may change if I keep on hanging around here XD I will have more space next semester too...


----------



## themamaj

Not good to have open tank. Not good. Ohhhhhh dreaming of Snowflakes


----------



## Olivia27

If it helps with impulse control, he has a hump back, uneven fin edges and a too long anal. 

But I know it doesn't LOL


----------



## themamaj

I know but still soooo gorgeous. Lil find me one!


----------



## Olivia27

Good thing I found this girl *after* I bought Willow. If not I wouldn't be able to make up my mind O_O

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1453295225

EDIT: Willow can be found on page 1483 of this very thread LOL


----------



## Witchipoo

Seren27 said:


> Good thing I found this girl *after* I bought Willow. If not I wouldn't be able to make up my mind O_O
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1453295225
> 
> EDIT: Willow can be found on page 1483 of this very thread LOL


You HAD to post that one didn't you?
I love black!
Good thing my card only has $2 on it.


----------



## Olivia27

Witchipoo said:


> You HAD to post that one didn't you?
> I love black!
> Good thing my card only has $2 on it.


well... um... Technically she's not black. She's a black copper O does that help? XD 

That form though. Goodness gosh. Those vents are to die for.

EDIT: no wait. I mean... she has stubby ray on the beginning and end of both dorsal and caudal! >< which... which is acceptable. But... No no no, she's not perfect. Nuh uh. Nope.


----------



## Witchipoo

Seren27 said:


> well... um... Technically she's not black. She's a black copper O does that help? XD
> 
> That form though. Goodness gosh. Those vents are to die for.
> 
> EDIT: no wait. I mean... she has stubby ray on the beginning and end of both dorsal and caudal! >< which... which is acceptable. But... No no no, she's not perfect. Nuh uh. Nope.


:tease::devil::mrgreen:

Gosh she's beautiful!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Lol, we have similar white's around but not HM's usually. I know we have some white CT's around and that white DeT. The one EE I found today was a mostly white with some yellow at the body on the fins. I'd be happy to look for you you know! lol


----------



## Witchipoo

Well, I have this girl coming in Tuesday,
View attachment 697177

Maybe by then my card will reload, until then, I can't look, so you'll have to.
:-D


----------



## Aqua Aurora

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1453265410
the last photo (beard view) so cute!


----------



## Olivia27

*sigh*

This is so my future fourth (and last) fish. I can never find them in my Petco, twice saw them on Lil's journal (at the wrong times), and always watch haplessly on the sidelines as people fight tooth and nail if even one of these guys pop up on AB/eBay. Will I ever get one of these ever? :-(

edit: doesn't help that I'm super picky too. This boy could use a cleaner butterfly pattern IMO XD the "border" between the blue and the white on the fins are not as even as I like. Plus, why is it that the body is royal blue and the fins are steel blue? Can they please be both royals? Meh I complaint too much XD


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

If he weren't from my absolute favorite eBay seller there's no way I would even _think_ of dividing Guthrie's 10. And I still might not. However.....this seller has individual sponge filters and plants in every Betta's tank, great communication and packs like you wouldn't believe. I bought my white HMEE, Boo Betta, from him. I've decided from now on it's Tom on AquaBid and Kao on eBay.


----------



## InStitches

pritty :-O

That seller sounds fantastic...


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Welcome back! I've missed you!!!

And, yes, he is fantastic.


----------



## InStitches

aw thank you  it has definitely been a while! been spending my time wrestling with the CPAP haha.

I've been keeping myself off of aquabid lately, trying very hard not to empty my pockets on fish constantly XD


----------



## trilobite

Not aquabid but Facebook. These are by Kingbetta who is my all time favourite breeder. 99% of his fish are ones I would snap up in a heartbeat. The females are so sharp and tidy
Ive only had 1 fish by him... maybe I need some more.....


----------



## Sadist

Oh wow, those are all gorgeous!

Today, Thaphrabettas's fish on Aquabid are all making me drool. I wish I had more space and money!


----------



## BamNeko

Sadist said:


> Oh wow, those are all gorgeous!
> 
> Today, Thaphrabettas's fish on Aquabid are all making me drool. I wish I had more space and money!


I don't have the money or the space but bought my 9th girl. The last space available is on my back dresser but I'm going to try and get her to fit on my desk.


----------



## Sadist

Good luck!


----------



## Olivia27

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1453623593

want ><


----------



## OUOhYeah2016

Seren27 said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1453623593
> 
> want ><


OMG I saw him and wanted him too! That is the kinda CT I love!


----------



## Sadist

Wow, and a perfect butterfly pattern, too! Gorgeous!


----------



## Kaxen

I don't go for white bettas that often but I find something endearing about this one.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1453913276


----------



## BettaBoy11

Her little flare is just so cute. She's gorgeous!


----------



## Witchipoo

I'm getting no help with this on the critique sticky, so I'm putting him here, someone tell me.why this guy doesn't need to be in one of my tanks, please!
View attachment 704665


----------



## Sadist

Because he's going to be in mine! Haha! He's a looker. I love his speckles and stripes. I'm sure those blue lines bleeding into his caudal and dorsal are bad points for show or breeding somehow, but I really like the way they look.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Witchipoo said:


> I'm getting no help with this on the critique sticky, so I'm putting him here, someone tell me.why this guy doesn't need to be in one of my tanks, please!


Post a separate thread. You want him evaluated for breeding/showing. The critique sticky is more for people who are just curious about their pets. I won't move it, I promise. ;-)


----------



## Witchipoo

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Post a separate thread. You want him evaluated for breeding/showing. The critique sticky is more for people who are just curious about their pets. I won't move it, I promise. ;-)


I already put him there. It was no help keeping me from ordering him! 
I haven't checked this morning though.


----------



## Olivia27

Eeek you ordered him in the end?? 

Edit: to stay on topic, these guys are in my local FB group. Their starting bid is something like $8 ><


----------



## Witchipoo

Seren27 said:


> Eeek you ordered him in the end??


Not yet, I'm busy trying to figure out where to put him!


----------



## Witchipoo

Okay, if he comes here I won't have much room for Vincent's babies. And I know I'm going to need to keep at least two or three to grow out.
I think I just talked myself out of it.


----------



## Witchipoo

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Post a separate thread. You want him evaluated for breeding/showing. The critique sticky is more for people who are just curious about their pets. I won't move it, I promise. ;-)


Now I'm confused, the critique sticky is in the show section, I thought you moved all the individual critique threads there? Not trying to start anything, just having a brain dart I guess.


----------



## Olivia27

Witchipoo said:


> Okay, if he comes here I won't have much room for Vincent's babies. And I know I'm going to need to keep at least two or three to grow out.
> I think I just talked myself out of it.


Awww  well, happy growing up, Vincent's babies x

Linda made an announcement about your question on the Betta Chat section


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

What she said. ^^


----------



## Witchipoo

To get back on topic, this guy!
View attachment 704721


----------



## Olivia27

Meh  I don't like him. Those odd dots on the fins make me think of a pleco

Why do we only have PK, giant or dragon breeders in the forum? I want a blue BF HM :'(


----------



## Kaxen

I love his face.


----------



## Witchipoo

Kaxen said:


> I love his face.


I do too, he's not so great from the side, but that front on pic makes him look like a Chinese Dragon.


----------



## jess32247

look at that grumpy little face!










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1453941610


----------



## Kaxen

This guy's top fin kind of makes me think of a drawing of a wave
http://www.ebay.com/itm/178-Thai-Im...330691?hash=item33b08c8303:g:iBcAAOSwL7VWpaR5


----------



## Olivia27

Kaxen, he's gorgeous! 

This guy is actually beautiful. Sure, the anal is too long and he's not solid colored and yadda yadda, but that body shape is not bad. He also has an adorable blue lipstick and - if I'm not mistaken - those pectorals indicate an EE geno. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/169-Thai-Im...9c85b31&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=222005330691


----------



## hunnner

I'm really liking this guy, but I have no other tank for him


----------



## BettaMommaHeather

Does anyone have a preferred Breeder from AB or Ebay? I can read reviews up the wazzoo but hearing it from someone who has had a positive experience to me seems alot better then the quickie type reviews yk.


----------



## Olivia27

BettaMommaHeather said:


> Does anyone have a preferred Breeder from AB or Ebay? I can read reviews up the wazzoo but hearing it from someone who has had a positive experience to me seems alot better then the quickie type reviews yk.


My male comes from ilovbettas - who is also bestprices-4-all. My import is from Bettatommy99. I have also heard great things about Emmygolf and Betta138. Other sellers who always have at least one fish that draws my eyes: Interbettas, Innovation and one more that somehow slips my mind atm. But if you're importing, picking a trans shipper is a lot more important. I've heard great things about Linda Olson, OK things about Julie Tran and deteriorating reviews about Jesse. Koo Yang, my trans shipper of choice, is relatively new. But so far he has great communication. You can contact him from anywhere (FB, store phone, email) and he'd get back to you in a snap. There's apparently another new trans shipper in Tennesee but I haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## Witchipoo

Emmygolf and Chalerm are my preferred breeders. Both breed very consistent type, especially Emmy. 
I have only used Linda Olsen as transhipper so I can't really comment on any of the others. I can tell you that Linda unpacks all of them, gives them fresh water and each gets an Indian Almond leaf to de-stress. I have seen them because I pick mine up. She had a couple come in last time that were in kind of bad shape. She said she didn't feel right sending them on till they were ready because she doesn't like dead fish. That told me she cares about their well-being.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I've bought a lot of fish on eBay and this is, bar none, my favorite eBay seller. He keeps individual sponge filters and plants in most of this tanks. He doesn't have any current auctions so I linked his completed ones. If you send a PM I can send you his FaceBook page.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/ka_yan3/m.h...OI&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc&_trksid=p2046732.m1684

My hands down favorite on AquaBid is this person.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&Bettaman916

Kao's and Tom's Betta are already here so you don't have to deal with a transhipper, acclimating to the differences in water, etc.


----------



## Strawberry12

Silly seller, i'm not a butterfly (right?). 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LIVE-FISH-S...200218?hash=item28107b2eda:g:UeoAAOSwGotWndFT











and $71? really?


What a funky fish!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1454466576


----------



## hunnner

I was just looking at the white one! My fish isn't doing too good and I don't really expect him to make it till morning. Praying for the best though. But if it comes to it, that guy is one of my contenders


----------



## Strawberry12

Oh my 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1454153983


----------



## Witchipoo

Oh! Drool! What a gorgeous boy! His colors are right up my alley.


----------



## Olivia27

Why that's an unusual one!

My find of the day: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1454286957

The blue on the anal is messy, the body is short and stocky and I'm pretty sure he has uneven fin edges as well. But other than that I like him!


----------



## BettaMommaHeather

I am always dream shopping lately, to afraid to take the plunge when it comes to the auctions because in the back of my head there is always that voice that says what if you find one when you go to the lfs. Buuut... if i did it woulr be on one of these two.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1454590476

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1454412583


----------



## Strawberry12

I wish my tax return would come in time! Definitely saving that seller though, the monochrome look is AMAZING.


----------



## lilnaugrim

I need to stop looking at AquaBid....

This girl, I'm not entirely sure why, but I'm in love!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1454551258










This girl is to die for! I'm looking for a real orange female, she would be it even if she marbles out. Look at that form too! Hot damn! Ugh...I really shouldn't though....

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1454594007









I'm also fascinated by this girl too!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1454652585


----------



## BettaMommaHeather

I love the orange as well, the second girl is beautiful.


----------



## Kaxen

I like almost anything golden that interbettas breeds but this fat baby. <3

alas, no tank space.... unless a betta can live with red rainbowfish in a 75g maybe hahaha oTL

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1454330932


----------



## blueridge

hunnner said:


> I'm really liking this guy, but I have no other tank for him


I wouldn't waste my time with buying wilds from wetspot, but wilds are definitely the way to go! :thumbsup:


----------



## BettaBoy11

Help!


----------



## Olivia27

Aw he's beautiful, @BettaBoy! 

This guy caught my eye. What would you call that color? Just marble?


----------



## Pyrotemis

Fell in LOVE with this boy. (I think it's a boy XD) I'd name him Gemini!!


----------



## lunargale

Look at this baby. http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1454543621


----------



## Witchipoo

That guy has a bad case of diamond eye. Poor baby. There's something weird about the shape of his fins too.


----------



## lunargale

Witchipoo said:


> That guy has a bad case of diamond eye. Poor baby. There's something weird about the shape of his fins too.


I'll have to look into diamond eye. I'm still new to betta diseases.

Looking at the pictures both eyes are visible but there is a blue reflection kind of. Is that diamond eye or just lighting?


----------



## Witchipoo

If you look closely you can see the blue scales growing down over his eyeball, they cover it almost halfway and he's probably pretty young.


----------



## jbtaylor1985

*Male HMPK*

Male Fancy


----------



## Olivia27

Am I a PK person? No. Do I like this guy? Yes! He's only $8 WTF


----------



## Witchipoo

He's possibly on his second or third round of being for sale and not getting sold, could be why the price is so low. He's a lovely color and has nice body form, but his fins are pretty asymmetrical. Beautiful pet at a great price though.


----------



## Olivia27

I'm still learning, but I do think that dude is indeed an asymmetrical PK. D-shaped caudal, long pointy anal (not obvious but kinda), round-ish dorsal... 

I mean, the dorsal is stair-stepped and narrow and I *think* those are bent rays right there so he's probably pet quality indeed, but the asymmetrical fins may not be a fault after all ^_^"

Back on topic: I found this lady on AB while helping a forum member hunt a perfect girl for her breeding project. I'm still pretty proud of myself XD


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Seren27 said:


> Am I a PK person? No. Do I like this guy? Yes! He's only $8 WTF





Witchipoo said:


> He's possibly on his second or third round of being for sale and not getting sold, could be why the price is so low. He's a lovely color and has nice body form, but his fins are pretty asymmetrical. Beautiful pet at a great price though.


That photo is probably from his first round up for sale. I'd ask the seller for a new photo (taken today) and see how much he has marbled before I'd consider buying, that purple might not be _as _purple now.


----------



## Olivia27

This guy 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1454821808

And his brother

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1454822400

Are the stuff of my dreams. If only they're not $30 + $5 (import fee) + $3 (handling fee) + $5 (box fee) + $2 (heatpack fee) + $40 (overnight shipping)


----------



## theburningstars

View attachment 714874


This beautiful girl matches my VT's colors almost to a T and I'm completely enamored. She's just a bit more opaque in the fins and reflective on her scales, along with the dirty edges.

Not entirely sure why her price is $100, but she's making me cry.


----------



## Witchipoo

Oh gosh! She's beautiful! Maybe she's that much because she's breeder quality and it looks like she would produce Armageddon fry if bred to the right male? Armageddon seems to be trending right now. 
I can't stop looking at her, she's so beautiful!
Are there any bids on her?


----------



## theburningstars

Witchipoo said:


> Oh gosh! She's beautiful! Maybe she's that much because she's breeder quality and it looks like she would produce Armageddon fry if bred to the right male? Armageddon seems to be trending right now.
> I can't stop looking at her, she's so beautiful!
> Are there any bids on her?


No bids on her as of the last time I looked at her! Opening at $50 though, and I just can't do that right now.


----------



## Olivia27

I don't blame the seller at all. If I have a girl like that she'd be starting at $50 too x)


----------



## Aqua Aurora

If she doesn't sell contact the seller with an offer you're willing to pay for her and see if they'll go for it. Though they want money, they also want to clear stock quickly.


----------



## theburningstars

Olivia27 said:


> I don't blame the seller at all. If I have a girl like that she'd be starting at $50 too x)





Aqua Aurora said:


> If she doesn't sell contact the seller with an offer you're willing to pay for her and see if they'll go for it. Though they want money, they also want to clear stock quickly.


The seller has a few male (HM?)PKs with the same Vanda coloration going for $50 starting bid I believe. They're gorgeous fish! This link is the fish the seller has available.

And I may do that! But I have to think about it, because I'm very nervous about dropping so much money all at once. Vanda seems relatively new, so I'm hoping as the breeding pool gets bigger, the prices drop over time. 
Waiting also gives me the opportunity to work on a better home for my current boy, and possibly work on a home for any new fish I get.


----------



## Witchipoo

Someone needs to get her and this male and do some breeding!
View attachment 715306


----------



## torileeann11

I am twitching to bid.... what do you guys think? As a match for Jade
View attachment 715450

View attachment 715458


----------



## Aqua Aurora

oo that long dorsal
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1455224515









omg this poor boy has a spinal deformity :c
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1455266403









chocolate? (maybe kinda copper?) *poke lilnaugrim*
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1455302880









pineapple gal that's not $50+ (but not Armageddon/red spot) *aiming at you theburningstars*
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1455303138


----------



## theburningstars

Aqua Aurora said:


> omg this poor boy has a spinal deformity :c
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1455266403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pineapple gal that's not $50+ (but not Armageddon/red spot) *aiming at you theburningstars*
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1455303138


Oooooh that girl is stealing my heart! 
I love that poor guy with the bad spine too - hoping he goes without being bought so the price drops on his next round.


----------



## Witchipoo

Oh, that poor guy! It almost looks like something took a bite out of him! He has such a cute face!


----------



## Witchipoo

torileeann11 said:


> I am twitching to bid.... what do you guys think? As a match for Jade
> View attachment 715450
> 
> View attachment 715458


Wow! That beautiful tall dorsal mast! And that color. I'm not liking the severe spoonhead, but he's really pretty. 
Your Jade is a lovely girl.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Aqua Aurora said:


> chocolate? (maybe kinda copper?) *poke lilnaugrim*
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1455302880


Black copper devil!! Lighting makes it seem more orange and it still might be a lighter red than usual but definitely a devil there.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

theburningstars said:


> Oooooh that girl is stealing my heart!
> I love that poor guy with the bad spine too - hoping he goes without being bought so the price drops on his next round.





Witchipoo said:


> Oh, that poor guy! It almost looks like something took a bite out of him! He has such a cute face!


The problem is if someone were to buy that deforemd male the seller would not cull other deformed fish and instead try to sell them to make $. 
We saw this several months back when lilnaugrim bought Quasi- an extremely short bodied betta that would not likely live too long as all its organs had no room to grow. The seller put up more extremely compacted bodied bettas for sale after she bought him.
It may sound cruel to say it should be culled but its better for the breed as a whole.




lilnaugrim said:


> Black copper devil!! Lighting makes it seem more orange and it still might be a lighter red than usual but definitely a devil there.


Thank you for clarifying. Did you feel the itch to click the "buy now" button for her?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Aqua Aurora said:


> The problem is if someone were to buy that deforemd male the seller would not cull other deformed fish and instead try to sell them to make $.
> We saw this several months back when lilnaugrim bought Quasi- an extremely short bodied betta that would not likely live too long as all its organs had no room to grow. The seller put up more extremely compacted bodied bettas for sale after she bought him.
> It may sound cruel to say it should be culled but its better for the breed as a whole.
> 
> Thank you for clarifying. Did you feel the itch to click the "buy now" button for her?


Yeah, had I known the seller had so many more, I would have not had bought him. I thought he was an anomaly but alas, I was wrong.

And not for that girl since I have one similar but damn, that "pineapple" girl is gorgeous! However, I can't be sure, but she almost looks like she has velvet on her head or her scales are slightly raised? When I zoomed in on mobile, something is definitely there, I just can't quite tell what it is. But she does look super healthy still so I'm not so sure. Just something strange.


----------



## Alyssanne

torileeann11 said:


> I am twitching to bid.... what do you guys think? As a match for Jade
> View attachment 715450
> 
> View attachment 715458



Did you end up bidding? If not, I'm just dying for this guy


----------



## haley3k1

Look how beautiful this boy's cadual is!!!! Full and sooo clean. Too bad I'm not in the market for a solid blue betta. If he were another color I'd buy him in a heartbeat. He already has 2 bids and only $21 so grab him now if your interested lol


----------



## Olivia27

Oh Haley only if that guy is a butterfly <3

This dude is only $3.25 for now. He has 5 days left but the bids climb slowly so far. I wanted to place a bid at first (to resell...) but then realized I can't possibly make a profit outta him. If you guys are looking for something shiny here ya go


----------



## BlueInkFish

haley3k1 said:


> Look how beautiful this boy's cadual is!!!! Full and sooo clean. Too bad I'm not in the market for a solid blue betta. If he were another color I'd buy him in a heartbeat. He already has 2 bids and only $21 so grab him now if your interested lol


OMG! So pretty!!!

I have a thing for blue bettas...


----------



## Lucillia

Olivia27 said:


> Oh Haley only if that guy is a butterfly <3
> 
> This dude is only $3.25 for now. He has 5 days left but the bids climb slowly so far. I wanted to place a bid at first (to resell...) but then realized I can't possibly make a profit outta him. If you guys are looking for something shiny here ya go


LIL this looks like Osiris :<


----------



## Sadist

I love his fin speckles!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Lucillia said:


> LIL this looks like Osiris :<


Yeah but Osiris was a black copper bf! That boy is cute though ^_^


----------



## Olivia27

Somebody get this guy >< 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CT-Betta-Fa...889520?hash=item3d11939470:g:4vYAAOSwzgRWvjNW


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Watch out, he's a black belt!... pfft the names people come up with to try to sell marbles...he's cute though not likely to keep that peach tone long.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Male-Fancy-...015835?hash=item35fb19735b:g:jS8AAOSwKtVWwSgC


----------



## Tree

GAH if only he was solid black and white! He's perfect!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1455625811


----------



## haley3k1

If I had breeding plans for plakats I'd totally get this guy :-D


----------



## InStitches

Tree said:


> GAH if only he was solid black and white! He's perfect!
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1455625811


he reminds me of Goddard :heart: black copper is so pretty


----------



## Aqua Aurora

It'd be nice if the white would stay white but as we've seen with Wahoo (Tree's) the black spreads over time.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Another poor boy with deformity, its sad that the seller is advertising it like its a good thing...Poor thing must suck having your head forced upward like that constantly.


----------



## Witchipoo

I have room for one or the other....
View attachment 722106


----------



## Witchipoo

Oops. Can't seem to edit that last post. 
I'm leaning more toward this guy because I don't have a PK male yet.
View attachment 722130


----------



## Sadist

Those are both gorgeous! Hard to choose. I love both! I wish I had room.

That poor deformed guy, though. His body looks short to me, too.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Sadist said:


> Those are both gorgeous! Hard to choose. I love both! I wish I had room.
> 
> That poor deformed guy, though. His body looks short to me, too.


That was how the seller advertised him "short bodied fancy" or something of that nature... like its a desirable trait.. =.= ugh


----------



## Sadist

Poor fishy. As if selling 200 fish per breeding isn't enough, they aren't culling the deformed ones!


----------



## lilnaugrim

He likely will be able to live fine. Most spinal deformities don't hinder the fishes life that much.


----------



## kitkat67

Have any of you had experience with a fish that took longer than 5 days to arrive?


----------



## Witchipoo

From your transhipper? I haven't, but I pick mine up from Linda Olson. If I had to pay extra shipping I wouldn't be able to afford the fish!


----------



## kitkat67

Nope, shipped w/in US. Wasn't accounting for the federal holiday and my school PO is closed over weekends.


----------



## Witchipoo

That's a bit worrisome.


----------



## kitkat67

I just checked the ups site instead of ebay and although I only paid for 3-day shipping the seller sent her via 2 day shipping!! She'll be here tomorrow!


----------



## Sadist

Good luck! I had problems with usps over the winter holiday season. The 2 day shipping took 8 days, and I lost most of my product (live food).


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Sadist said:


> Good luck! I had problems with usps over the winter holiday season. The 2 day shipping took 8 days, and I lost most of my product (live food).


Hate that, at least it wasn't a lost fish. I refused to ship anything live without giving warning to buyer and strong recommendation to wait between dec.10 and jan. 7 for that reason. The holiday gift buying/sending seasons is a real nightmare-too easy to delay and loose things.


----------



## Sadist

I think mine was near the end of November, and the delivery person also just left it against the house without ringing the doorbell or anything. I make sure that all living creatures have a disclaimer on the outer package so it doesn't happen again!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Ugh if only it wasn't so darn cold here.. I'd be tempted to buy this boy. Pelvic fins are deformed but those colors!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Betta-Male-...228155?hash=item2eebd6f27b:g:kCgAAOSwKtVWxKtD


----------



## Olivia27

Aw that boy is so cute! Only if his orange touches the dorsal too...



Sadist said:


> I think mine was near the end of November, and the delivery person also just left it against the house without ringing the doorbell or anything. I make sure that all living creatures have a disclaimer on the outer package so it doesn't happen again!


Can I ask what mailing company you use? My trans shipper uses FedEx, and even with a massive LIVE FISH label on all sides of the box Willow was still left outside my door. I live in an apartment so it's not like she's outside collecting snow, but what if I have a house? Doesn't that mean she will be left on the porch even with the LIVE FISH label?


----------



## Sadist

The person I bought from used the USPS. They didn't even leave my live food on the front porch; they left the package at the top of the driveway. Granted, that's the door we use to enter the house most of the time, but I also can't see that area from a window to do a glance and check.


----------



## Mashiro

I'm in love with dumbos all over again.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1456060286


----------



## Olivia27

OMG only if I don't have to go home every summer >< I do have the tank and shelf space for a fifth but not the money. It's killing me. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=165528333827144&set=gm.1509943432648339&type=3&theater


----------



## OUOhYeah2016

The Dumbos though!!! 

And I saw him too Olivia.... I want him...


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Cute boy but not a fan of the dorsal fin though.. will that fill in as he grows older?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Male-PANDA-...298963?hash=item35fb7952d3:g:WHwAAOSwll1WyfZ9

love this boys colors
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1456328314


----------



## Engel

If only I had the space! I don't know how I'm going to transport my current babies over the summer.. he's so pretty I neeeeed him


----------



## lilnaugrim

Aqua Aurora said:


> Cute boy but not a fan of the dorsal fin though.. will that fill in as he grows older?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Male-PANDA-...298963?hash=item35fb7952d3:g:WHwAAOSwll1WyfZ9
> 
> love this boys colors
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1456328314


Unfortunately, no, it won't fill in, that's web reduction.


----------



## Vrisnem

Saw this cutie this morning and couldn't resist. Fell in love. Can't wait for him to get here. :-D


----------



## Olivia27

Aww he's lovely! Do you think he qualifies to be called a triband?


----------



## Hallyx

Too young to know. Those clear edges might grow out yellow (probably). 

Gorgeous fish. Great alignment and tall dorsal. The anal is only a little bit long. Excellent topline and finnage. Good for you, Vrisnem.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

lilnaugrim said:


> Unfortunately, no, it won't fill in, that's web reduction.


Darn.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Shame she's not in the US already or Id' consdier getting in ont eh bidding war..
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Betta-Femal...137803?hash=item2eec03584b:g:OUUAAOSwB4NWyxgk


----------



## BlueInkFish

Holy moly! She's absolutely stunning! I wonder what you'd breed to get a color like that? I've never seen such a beautiful color combo!


----------



## kittenfish

Well I get what he's trying to say here but that title just doesn't sound good.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1456466924


----------



## Olivia27

kittenfish said:


> Well I get what he's trying to say here but that title just doesn't sound good.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1456466924


That made me LOL XD he's gorgeous though


----------



## kittenfish

This guy sure is creative. "Orange bird cage" (??)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1456467798


----------



## Witchipoo

KnobHoly cow! The green and black girl would go perfect with my new male!
View attachment 730042


----------



## Kaxen

I don't know why, but I think this girl's colors are neat (is she a bit bloated, tho?). And I like this boy's tail shape.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1456717808
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1456730979


----------



## lilnaugrim

She is pretty! And nah, she's just well fed is all! Thailand Betta's often only eat live foods and I'm sure it can be hard to regulate feeding at times so having a slightly larger tummy is just fine! ^_^


----------



## Olivia27

Great find Kaxen! That girl is too cute <3 love her lipstick LOL 

and this boy. Oh gee. Only if :'( maybe in another lifetime.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Male-FANCY-...633007?hash=item35fbf87daf:g:OoAAAOSwzgRW054G
that dorsal.. also he looks like a double tail, also "fullmoon" not to be confused with halfmoon....
and "No international shipping or to Hawaii and alaska and alaska and Alaska" really doesn't like Alaska I guess.. or thinks there are 3 different Alaskas?


I can't believe how the the price is on this guy ($4 and change atm) If I was into crown tails I think I'd jump in.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Live-betta-...143999?hash=item25b76cb23f:g:~qAAAOSwDuJW0hok


----------



## Kaxen

Wow yeah that boy is a steal for $4.

x_x I probably would go for him if I didn't already have Thomas and sort of swore off black bettas because I'm terrible at seeing where they are in a heavily planted tank.


----------



## Olivia27

Can't believe that $4 CT guy is still up for sale. I put him on my watch list the last time he was on. Went all the way above $30 and I stopped looking before I made any stupid decisions LOL. But it looks like something happened and he's back up. I would so love him if I have space.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Olivia27 said:


> Can't believe that $4 CT guy is still up for sale. I put him on my watch list the last time he was on. Went all the way above $30 and I stopped looking before I made any stupid decisions LOL. But it looks like something happened and he's back up. I would so love him if I have space.


I'd guess some on trolled (jacked up price then did not pay it) so seller relisted.


----------



## Olivia27

That sucks =\ I didn't know people actually do that.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

[Censor] now I can't stop looking..

I know he's a marble and will probably eventually turn all blue but he's cute








http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1456849205


that dorsal!! it just keeps going!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1456978209

omg gold version dts!!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1456978211
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1456978212

cool colors
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1457015767


----------



## Rennie Sky

What a fun thread! It's fascinating to see all of the different looks and colors that appeal to different people. 

I had aquariums for years, but have only had one normal veil tail Betta before. Out seems some of the local stores have a few more options these days, so I think I'll go hunting. I must admit though that while I love rare, good old blue and red sure are flashy!

I've also been looking on eBay and just checked out Aqua bid. I don't want to deal with long delays or transhippers, but there are some awfully tempting fish from US sellers!


----------



## Olivia27

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1457233216

Does anyone want to drop me ~$80 so I can get this boy? LOL I seriously need to stop looking at Bettas during insomnia episodes. Willow and Sapho are the results of that XD


----------



## Rennie Sky

I'm loving this boy, but have no idea if that's a reasonable price!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/231864043116?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## lilnaugrim

Rennie Sky said:


> I'm loving this boy, but have no idea if that's a reasonable price!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231864043116?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


That's waaayy too high for what he is. Heck, I see those at my Petco occasionally!!


----------



## Rennie Sky

Thank you so much lilnaugrim!! At this point I don't know correct conformation or rare from common. I just want something I find pretty! But I sure don't want to be ripped off to get it.


----------



## Witchipoo

Has anyone noticed the price jump from sellers in the US? 
That $75 fish would have been around $30 just back in December! 
It's cheaper for me to buy from overseas because i can pick them up at my transhipper. A $75 fish will end up costing over a hundred bucks with shipping witin the US, I could get the same fish to my house for $45 tops, with shipping from Thailand!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Np! I post pictures from my local PetCo and PetSmart each week and I find some pretty fantastic fish if you'd like to take a look! I post them on my journal and all I ask is you pay the price of the fish (plus tax) plus a dollar for my gas and just shipping ($12 for Priority, $35 for express). Of course, no need to feel pressured or anything, just an offer if you'd like to look!


----------



## Rennie Sky

I'm heading out to check my own local stores shortly lilnaugrim. However, if I'm not encouraged, is love to see what you find! Sorry to be such a newbie, but where do I find their journal? ETA: I found your journal. What a wonderful, kind thing you do! If I don't find anything locally I will definitely be keeping a close eye your pages for the next group!


----------



## Rennie Sky

I found my boy! I went to three PetsMarts, a Petco and LFS. I had NO idea that there was so much variety available the stores now. It was tough, because I really liked a Crown tail at the LFS and at the second to last store found a Dumbo that I totally fell in love with. I was almost sure I was going back for him. But then at the very last store there was a HM butterfly (I think that's right) that looked SO much like the fish I posted above I couldn't believe it. $15 instead of over $100. I would guess he's a little younger as he's quite small, but so very pretty. I know he's not a super fancy fish like you guys drool over on Aquabid, but he's really beautiful to me. I'll try to get a picture soon.

It took every single ounce of self control I had not to buy another tank set up and go back for the Dumbo. Go me!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Rennie Sky said:


> I'm loving this boy, but have no idea if that's a reasonable price!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231864043116?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


You can make an offer for what you think is fair.


----------



## Rennie Sky

*Admiral*

I hope this is OK to post here. You guys were so helpful and I think I found an awfully similar looking boy. Maybe not quite as fancy, but I'm tickled. He's a little guy, but seems to be settling in. This is Admiral, both because it's a kind of Butterfly and, well, the high seas an all that. :-D

I apologize for the dreaded flash. My good camera is on the fritz and I had to use my cell.


----------



## Olivia27

Dang, they DO look alike (minus the dragon scale)! So what's the deal? You found a four-leaf clover or something? D:


----------



## Rennie Sky

LOL, must be! Driving to 5 different stores didn't hurt either. :shock: I think I can live without the dragon scales for that kind of savings. I got the HM, the white butterfly edges, the lavender body and the red at the bottom. Close enough for me for a pet.


----------



## Olivia27

Back on topic!

I have always admired 3636bettaberry. The next time I import I'm definitely getting one from him. He seems to always have the coolest grizzles and butterflies. This one has messy finnage, but daaaaaaang! Those colors!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Edward scissor hands any one? (long ventral/pelvic fins)
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1457946230


----------



## Kaxen

He's a quirky looking fella


----------



## Sadist

I want this one!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1457560755










I'm in love

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1457794802


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Love the colors but the second one is not a real dumbo, her pectorals would need to be much bigger, she just has the ee geno. The uneven anal fin size looks a bit odd.

edit:
this one is listed as a girl, but it looks like a scrawny male to me.. perhaps its the long anal fin. Thoughts?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Imported-Bl...459665?hash=item2a62ef0b91:g:p2YAAOSwAuNW36-h

If that was female, and Ajax didn't have bad diamond eye, and I were to try breeding I'd buy 'her'. But that won't be happening.


----------



## Sadist

Aqua Aurora said:


> Love the colors but the second one is not a real dumbo, her pectorals would need to be much bigger, she just has the ee geno. The uneven anal fin size looks a bit odd.
> 
> edit:
> this one is listed as a girl, but it looks like a scrawny male to me.. perhaps its the long anal fin. Thoughts?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Imported-Bl...459665?hash=item2a62ef0b91:g:p2YAAOSwAuNW36-h
> 
> If that was female, and Ajax didn't have bad diamond eye, and I were to try breeding I'd buy 'her'. But that won't be happening.


Looks like a boy to me, too. I don't see any sort of ovary bulge. The anal fin isn't too sharply pointed, and the ventrals look shorter. Maybe that's what they were basing their info on.

I know the silvery female has weird fins, but I've never seen that color before! I imagine she'd be too busy swimming around to notice her anal fin (it looks rounded, too, just a weird shape).


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Gotta love Engrish, rare "pia apple" betta
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1457863752

edit:
this guy looks like someone sprinkled white paint on his face 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1457865826



ooo puuuurdy (seriously if I wasn't looking for a giant I think i"d break and get her instead >.>)
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1457866002

And her handsome brother
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1457865917

Shame both look to have the start of diamond eye :c


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Her colors and black mouth remind me (loosely) of a parrot! Polly want a pellet?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Live-betta-...656678?hash=item2365326466:g:BP8AAOSwu1VW7bo7


----------



## Olivia27

Aw she's lovely @Aqua Aurora! 

Today's top eye candy:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1458455887


----------



## Aqua Aurora

those ventrals! Looks like they belong on a much larger fish
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1458655268


----------



## Witchipoo

Whoa! Those are big ventrals! He's really cool looking, but those are distracting.
He looks like and OHM, the extra webbing extends to all thier fins. 
Extremes can be problematic, and usually are.


----------



## Olivia27

Crossing all fingers and toes this guy is still available tomorrow morning. Too late to message people now...


----------



## srodz

I might be in love.... Total newbie, so no clue if he really looks as good as I think or not, just know that I find him stunning.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1458671405


----------



## nessabetta

Wow. He's so pretty!


----------



## Olivia27

*gasp* 

I think I may have found my next dream Betta after I've conquered my blue BF hunt (well sorta). 

Behold the purple gas (sorta)
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1458797643


----------



## Magdalen

UGh love this one 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1458926335


----------



## lilnaugrim

Olivia27 said:


> *gasp*
> 
> I think I may have found my next dream Betta after I've conquered my blue BF hunt (well sorta).
> 
> Behold the purple gas (sorta)
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1458797643


Ha, yeah, she's no where near being a purple gas. Purple gas has the same pattern as a regular MG but has Royal blhe instead which often seems purpleish. She's more like an MG colored Salamander due to the white around her edges.


----------



## Bobioden

Olivia27 said:


> *gasp*
> 
> I think I may have found my next dream Betta after I've conquered my blue BF hunt (well sorta).
> 
> Behold the purple gas (sorta)
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1458797643


That is the same breeder as my Thunder.


----------



## Olivia27

Aaaww  she's cute tho <3 and @Bobioden I know


----------



## Witchipoo

My beautifl black copper HM girl, India came from Phusit as well. He/she has a lot of beautiful females all the time. His males are gorgeous too, obviously. I have noticed them starting to offer giants and monsters lately. 
Good consistent breeder.


----------



## pugpower08

I found these two today by 3636bettaberry. Some of their fins are a bit messy, but those colors are amazing.


----------



## Olivia27

3636bettaberry is hands down my most favorite breeder when it came down to HM males. Phusit seem to have awesome girls of any tail types, but I stalk 3636bettaberry like a creep lol. Love the first guy! The second is cute too but that excessive branching warrants some serious fin biting. Oh and that red wash. Ugh. Just can't get rid of it can we?


----------



## pugpower08

The first is my favorite too. Ikr I sometimes stalk 3636bettaberry for HM males. I wish I could get rid of that excessive branching lol, but at least that Betta doesn't have the spoon headed trait like a lot of HM Bettas do.


----------



## Kaxen

I think this fish looks really neat. From interbettas like usual since I always check them first


----------



## Aqua Aurora

"those.. eyebrows" *eyebrow twitch*"WHAT.ABOUT.EYE.BROWS?" (know the anime reference?) Seeing this fish reminded me of that.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/IMPORTED-Fa...693442?hash=item4d41d0eec2:g:mJYAAOSwdU1W-p6y


----------



## DBanana

I'm sad nothing has tempted me so far.


----------



## Witchipoo

Oh my!!
View attachment 756401


----------



## thatdude902

Some of Prismbetta's giants on Ebay (just search, some of his/hers are labeled "clearance") are tempting me. I don't have space for another tank, I don't have space....


----------



## pugpower08

So now i'm obsessed with 3636bettaberry...the first one is just stunning. :O That second one...i've never seen that big a rose tail! The third one has beautiful colors and the texture almost looks like silk the way it reflects.


----------



## Olivia27

@thatdude902: Prism Bettas is a she lol got my boy Cypris from her. Awesome stock. Not awesome price ._.

@pugpower: yikes those peduncles tho. The first one still stole my eyes however!


----------



## Olivia27

Here it is again folks: a black orchid OHMEE. Sold for $100 (so far). Last I saw an auction from Aquastar71 for a black EE, they asked for $1000. Suppose one of the zeroes rolled away now

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1459547548


----------



## Sadist

Oh, swoon at the gorgeous black orchid! I wouldn't pay that much for a fish that may become a fin biter, though.


----------



## CanadianSherry

He is a beauty!!! Wow!




Olivia27 said:


> Here it is again folks: a black orchid OHMEE. Sold for $100 (so far). Last I saw an auction from Aquastar71 for a black EE, they asked for $1000. Suppose one of the zeroes rolled away now
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1459547548


----------



## CanadianSherry

I won this handsome boy today. Can't wait til he arrives.


----------



## Hopefish

DBanana, there were some awful pretty fish that look like your avatar on ebay last night. The one especially had beautiful bronze symmetrical scales. I don't know if its still on there.


----------



## DBanana

Hopefish said:


> DBanana, there were some awful pretty fish that look like your avatar on ebay last night. The one especially had beautiful bronze symmetrical scales. I don't know if its still on there.


Thank you.  Ebay I stay away from, and while I loved Penny I've let that breeding line die down so I'm not really pursuing that anymore. Mostly just oogling and keeping an eye out for my Deviant line. ;-)


----------



## Olivia27

This is what happens when you have insomnia. Late night window shopping! (with strong emphasis on the 'window' part)

This. I want SO much ><
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1459559438


----------



## ThatFishThough

Oh my god. Eye candy! o.o

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1459558991


----------



## BlueInkFish

This guy has nice contrasting colors.

Here's his link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1459764359


----------



## Strawberry12

I have an excuse to shop for two more girls, and i'm super excited. 


Also, on today's episode of How Not To Take Sale Photos, we have 

Instagram Filters are not Okay. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LIVE-FISH-S...E-BEAUTY-BF-HALFMOON-BETTA-FISH-/331820877461


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh woooow, he's a gorgeous fish but absolutely a terrible photo!


----------



## Strawberry12

exactly! I highly doubt anyone will pay $72 for a fish they can't even see that well.


----------



## Olivia27

Lol I was half expecting the seller to write #nofilter in the description. Apparently not. 

$72.99. Wow. I know I paid more than that for Willow, but that's including shipping and other fees. Is there really anyone in this hobby who's willing to drop $72.99 - before shipping - for a fish that isn't all that special? I mean, he's gorgeous, but it's not like he's a black melano EE or something like that. 

^ ignore my rambling lol I do realize this is less of a chit chat thread. Just sorta talking to myself


----------



## Witchipoo

Has any one noticed the outrageous prices on ebay lately? Last December $35 -$50 was a high price range. Sheesh.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I think those of you in the US are spoiled with the prices of your fish. If you want a pair of AB quality fish here, you can very easily reach $100. 

I don't know what effect the new import laws are going to have on prices here, as the private hobbyist can no longer import fish from overseas breeders/AB.


----------



## Olivia27

I'm sorry to hear about the new law  if it helps, US$72 in today's rate equals AU$96. So I suppose the difference isn't all that big? Considering how you said $100 is for a pair? 

Anyway. I hope you guys can still have access to imported fish somehow. Indo is only a short boat ride away though if you want to smuggle stuff  

Sorry.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Our import fees also used to be really high. Like $22 upwards per fish if you imported them through the main importer. Then if you couldn't pick your fish up, it was even more money for shipping. 

If we do still have access to _quality_ imported bettas, it will probably equal $$$. 

I've had to ban myself from AB so I don't get too depressed about it.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

love the female here.. not as big a fan of the male she's being sold with
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-M...779330?hash=item33b4cebb42:g:vEgAAOSwuAVW1EHW


----------



## Witchipoo

This is such a pretty girl!
View attachment 761865


I don't usually go for light colors, but, this guy is SO strikingly pretty. His name should be Fabio.
View attachment 761873


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Witchipoo said:


> This is such a pretty girl!
> View attachment 761865
> 
> 
> I don't usually go for light colors, but, this guy is SO strikingly pretty. His name should be Fabio.
> View attachment 761873












Yup totally see the resemblance

Anyone else remember those margarine commercials?


----------



## Witchipoo

Aqua Aurora said:


> Yup totally see the resemblance
> 
> Anyone else remember those margarine commercials?


Ah hahaha! I'm so old I remember when he broke in to modeling. How funny.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Witchipoo said:


> Ah hahaha! I'm so old I remember when he broke in to modeling. How funny.


Nice! I recall channel surfing several months back and hit some "who'll be the next model" type show that he did a cami on-did shoots with the girls.. he's gotten older.. wrinklier.. but still has that fabio(lous) hair.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Fin form sucks.. lots of curls/defects but love his pale color+red spots
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1460104802


----------



## Nova betta

Aqua Aurora said:


> Fin form sucks.. lots of curls/defects but love his pale color+red spots
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1460104802


I saw a boy just like that at my petco! I'm shocked I didn't come home with him!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Nova betta said:


> I saw a boy just like that at my petco! I'm shocked I didn't come home with him!


If i found that locally I'd buy it! And I'm not even a long fined fan.


----------



## Nova betta

Aqua Aurora said:


> If i found that locally I'd buy it! And I'm not even a long fined fan.


If I see another one I'll let you know!


----------



## Olivia27

I never knew DTPKEE exists! Am I just late to the party?? EEEP they're so cute! Love the female!

Totally not a Mustard though lol 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1460193574

Edit: this girl is so very adorable too. One day I'll have a dtpk for sure

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1460295602


----------



## lilnaugrim

Just late to the party lol. They don't come up often though.


----------



## Olivia27

I figured lol well at least now I know


----------



## Sadist

Olivia27 said:


> I never knew DTPKEE exists! Am I just late to the party?? EEEP they're so cute! Love the female!
> 
> Totally not a Mustard though lol
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1460193574
> 
> Edit: this girl is so very adorable too. One day I'll have a dtpk for sure
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1460295602


That girl is adorable! I wish I could surprise my daughter with something like that.


----------



## Nova betta

If I wasn't already expecting a boy from a breeder than I would have got one of these guys!


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas

Those pecs though :shock:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1460136956
This boy has a very interesting spot on his head! Nice salamander color too.


----------



## Nova betta

woah I actually really like that mark on his head. It's kinda cute LOL. It's coloring right? Not an injury?


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas

I know right? He's not too expensive either. And pretty decent form.

Yep! It looks like normal coloring, he might marble though. Maybe XD

If only I had the money.....


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yep! Coloring!


----------



## Nova betta

then there is this guy! The breeder claims he is a mustard gas but isn't he just a yellow salamander?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah a lot of Yellow Salamander's have been attempted to be written off as Mustard gas but yep, they are very different. That's the one thing I hate about AquaBid, so much mislabeling!!


----------



## Nova betta

Do you think the breeders know they aren't mustard gas or do they lie about it to sell the fish more?


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1460554559

This guy is certainly interesting....









Probably a little bit of both XD


----------



## lilnaugrim

Most of them just don't understand the differences between the colorations and label anything with yellow in the fins as a Mustard Gas.


----------



## Nova betta

lilnaugrim said:


> Most of them just don't understand the differences between the colorations and label anything with yellow in the fins as a Mustard Gas.


Got it! Thank you!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Alyssalovesbettas said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1460554559
> 
> This guy is certainly interesting....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably a little bit of both XD


OMG want! color wise at least... but not a fan of that short body, likely to get sbd issues..



lilnaugrim said:


> Yeah a lot of Yellow Salamander's have been attempted to be written off as Mustard gas but yep, they are very different. That's the one thing I hate about AquaBid, so much mislabeling!!


Plenty of mislabling on ebay too sadly.


----------



## Olivia27

Still in the topic of "gold" Bettas... this guy is from the same seller

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1460554429


----------



## appleandpebble

I like this one: 

there's something about her colours..


----------



## pugpower08

Newest one from 3636bettaberry...i'm so tempted to buy him, but I neither have the space nor the money lol.


----------



## Witchipoo

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1460250604

Why yes, yes it is a blue!


----------



## Olivia27

Witchipoo said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1460250604
> 
> Why yes, yes it is a blue!


I'm dead XD we need a thread called "how to not title your auctions"


----------



## Witchipoo

It looks like the breeder is making some sort of point. Lol
He does have great blues.


----------



## thehayfield

Love this girl's colours,

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1460295016


----------



## Aqua Aurora

love her contracting blue and black
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Thai-import...091925?hash=item3ac12d9055:g:vFIAAOSwjMJXCEJl


----------



## Witchipoo

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1460390402

Heh heh!
It certainly is a red.


----------



## trilobite

Check out this boys colour, he looks like a leopard!









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1460598608


----------



## Olivia27

Witchipoo, that really should have gone old by now, but I'm still chuckling xD I'm easily amused lol

This is the guy I've been getting all my imported bought-to-sells from. He just won a new pair. LOOK AT THEM AAAAAHHH


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Olivia27 said:


> Witchipoo, that really should have gone old by now, but I'm still chuckling xD I'm easily amused lol
> 
> This is the guy I've been getting all my imported bought-to-sells from. He just won a new pair. LOOK AT THEM AAAAAHHH


Love the female!


----------



## Olivia27

IKR! She's not for sale :'( makes me sad


----------



## Witchipoo

Olivia27 said:


> IKR! She's not for sale :'( makes me sad


Her babies might be!


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas

Some one please give me a reason to not get this boy D:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1460952001

The only two glaring form faults I can see is a little bit of mishaped and not long enough vents and he stairsteps on his Caudual.

He's sooo tempting. I have money but I'm kinda afraid to buy off Aquabid D:

Let me know what other flaws there are to talk me out of it XD


----------



## Olivia27

His vents aren't the best either. Stubby and rounded. Also, his eyes are red and creepy LOL best reason to not get him I can offer? $$$$$$$


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas

True. True. Decisions, decisions :/

He is a little creepy.... But he's tempting me somehow.

But yeah go ahead! I'll have to beg my mom first :roll:

Not sure if she will let me buy a Aquabid fish even it is my money XD


----------



## StephLove

These two! Ahhh!


----------



## Olivia27

I have work in less than an hour, and I'm trying real hard not to fall asleep. This lovely lady certainly woke me up (now only if the seller would discount her for the anal damage.....)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1461573201

edit: also, has anyone ever noticed all the tags in this thread? Gave me a good chuckle LOL especially the "why do i do this" XD


----------



## Olivia27

Aaand one from Prism Bettas. Sadly this guy is a whopping $40 :-( no spoon head discount?


----------



## Kaxen

Oooh love his colors!


----------



## Witchipoo

Somebody hide my card! 
This guy is from my favorite breeder and he would look so cool in a tank mirroring Vincent's in a different color scheme! Don't usually like red, but I want!
View attachment 774753


----------



## Olivia27

I would be GLAD to take your credit card Witchi LOLOL


----------



## Hopefish

Can't tell if it's just the small picture or if that red/dragon has diamond eye.


----------



## Sadist

StephLove said:


> These two! Ahhh!


*drool* I'm sure my family would think he's boring, but I think he's gorgeous!


----------



## Olivia27

This guy look like he just killed someone with his vents O_O

http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-betta-...518265?hash=item51e44bb6f9:g:i70AAOSwaG9XJmRa


----------



## Olivia27

(( sorry the edit button expired ))

OMG if you look up "perfection" on a dictionary, this guy's picture would probably be right next to it 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Live-Armage...717787?hash=item3ac2e25c1b:g:SkoAAOSwubRXKWMh


----------



## Kaxen

Oooooo I love the one with the bloody ventrals


----------



## Witchipoo

Olivia27 said:


> (( sorry the edit button expired ))
> 
> OMG if you look up "perfection" on a dictionary, this guy's picture would probably be right next to it
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Live-Armage...717787?hash=item3ac2e25c1b:g:SkoAAOSwubRXKWMh


The one with the bloody ventrals had way better fin form. 
This one's ventrals and anal are to short and rounded, his dorsal is too stairstepped, the outer top and bottom rays of his caudal are short, making the D too rounded and he's spoongeaded. 
The bloody vent guy is spoonheaded but much better. 
IMO


----------



## Olivia27

Ohh okay, good to know! I thought it's ok for the vents to be teeny like that as long as it's the same length as the longest point of the anal. And I thought that's just how trad PK dorsals look like ^^" didn't check his caudal


----------



## lilnaugrim

I actually disagree on fin form there between bloody ventral guy and the Armageddon dude. The only good thing about the Bloody guy are his ventrals which are perfectly knife shaped and just as long as his anal fin point. But his caudal is seriously lacking as well as his dorsal. A longer and full dorsal is better than a short and rounded one any day!

The Armageddon guy just has a rounded anal fin mostly. His ventrals are long but only the first rays which you can see in the other pics, the webbing does stop short which is not desired. His caudal is in much better shape than the Bloody guy but yes, should be sharper; first rays should be longer but he is OHM at this point as well. His dorsal does stair step but again, much better than the short and rounded version of the Bloody guy. An Asymmetrical HMPK should have a forward stretching dorsal like he has, but the first ray should still be as long as the other ones Olivia, that's what is a bit confusing about them is all  

And tbh, it looks like Armageddon guy's anal fin was damaged or had fin rot and caused it to shorten and curl like that. I doubt it was ever the length of his ventrals but it likely did have a point on it at one time ^_^

On another note, I'd be concerned about purchasing the Armageddon guy, on his left facing photos you can see a pink thing above his pectoral fin (can see it protrude in fourth pic and how pink it is in third pic). Looks like possible infection of some type, and considering his anal fin also has a burnt edge on it where the point would be (indicative of previous injury or fin rot), I would not doubt that he's carrying some sort of disease.


----------



## Witchipoo

Oh! Cool! Thanks for chiming in lilnaugrim! I did not notice the damage. 
Or the pink thing! Poor guy!


----------



## SilviaAndScales

*Funny coloring*

I wish I had room for this little guy. This plaket's coloring, especially his eye, is amazing. I would have to name him cyborg if I got him lol. Just thought I'd share this adorable find 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1462867802


----------



## missavgp

Sorry if this has already been posted, but I haven't been here in a while. Does anyone know if this claim is true as I can not believe that this fish placed in anything , let alone third at the Golden State Betta Show.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1463199335


----------



## SilviaAndScales

missavgp said:


> Sorry if this has already been posted, but I haven't been here in a while. Does anyone know if this claim is true as I can not believe that this fish placed in anything , let alone third at the Golden State Betta Show.
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1463199335


My knowledge of IBC current events is pretty limited, but I'd doubt if he'd meet their standards since he seems pretty spoon headed and hump backed...


----------



## Kaxen

That is one lumpy looking fish...


----------



## lilnaugrim

It's possible that she was the only female in her class or she was simply the more balanced fish overall in her class. Just because it's an award winning fish doesn't mean it has the best form overall. IBC standards show us the ideal form and what to strive for is all. Judging specifics are up to the judge. Idk about IBC specifically but our show over here (not IBC), the judges all have differing opinions depending on class type.


----------



## thendeathsaid

I really love this guy

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1463020036


----------



## Sadist

Aww, look at this blue grizzle couple! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1462935004 I love the female's little buzzsaw tail.


----------



## Magdalen

Not aquabid but I keep going back to this one and I don't know why 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/FANCY-MONST...173747?hash=item3f624d50b3:g:ZmkAAOSwn9lXKSMt


----------



## Kaxen

I think this boy's yellow top stripe is really cute!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-Tropic...2650ab8&pid=100040&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=262427221256

I don't think I've seen this color combo before. It looks really cool!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1463435318


----------



## Fenghuang

Omg she looks like the female version of my Vasuki!

http://m.ebay.com/itm/A-84-INDONESI...ON-FEMALE-BETTA-FISH-/282034259875?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Kaxen

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1463852389

wish the seller used a nicer/clearer photo but I love the colors on this.

Makes me think of Sailor Moon or Steven Universe or something


----------



## SunnySideIvy

This poor girl these people have up...
https://www.instagram.com/p/BFz6TzRy9dX/?taken-by=goldenbetta

usually their fish look so nice...


----------



## bigbucknc1

*$500 female betta!?!?!?*

AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettashm2907752415 - +++Royal Blue-HM-Female+++ - Ends: Sat Jan 16 1926 - 12:31:59 AM CDT 

Thats crazy. Can someone explain that to me. I dont even think shes that pretty.


----------



## Witchipoo

I want this guy so bad, I just don't have room right now
**SOB**


----------



## Kaxen

Oh man he's got such pretty colors!


----------



## Sadist

Kaxen said:


> I don't think I've seen this color combo before. It looks really cool!
> AquaBid.com - Crowntail Betta Auctions - Wed May 25 08:22:53 2016


I saw a boy like this at Petsmart! Same colors but the orange was more of a butterfly pattern on the fins but with a white body. I would have gotten it for our football fan friend, but I'm not sure he'd take care of him properly!



bigbucknc1 said:


> AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettashm2907752415 - +++Royal Blue-HM-Female+++ - Ends: Sat Jan 16 1926 - 12:31:59 AM CDT
> 
> Thats crazy. Can someone explain that to me. I dont even think shes that pretty.


My guess is they added an extra 0 at the end on accident. I'm not sure she's worth $50 either. Maybe as a "this is what I've spent 4 years on a breeding project to achieve" price. 

I forgot to quote the one with the deformed one -- I seriously hope she doesn't sell. They should have culled that one while she was little!


----------



## Autumncrossing

Witchipoo said:


> I want this guy so bad, I just don't have room right now
> 
> **SOB**
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 791978




I was looking at that guy too! Lol husband wants a crowntail but for some reason he wasn't impressed. He liked this one better . I don't see why lol. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

Because he's dark and mysterious!


----------



## BlueInkFish

@bigbucknc1 

They're trolling.


----------



## SilviaAndScales

This Imbellis male is beautiful! I wish I had room... Also I wish I knew more about keeping wilds.
AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettas1464700020 - WILD #314 - IMBELLIS MALE - Ends: Tue May 31 2016 - 08:07:00 AM CDT 
Ack, why won't the picture load?


----------



## Sadist

SilviaAndScales said:


> This Imbellis male is beautiful! I wish I had room... Also I wish I knew more about keeping wilds.
> AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettas1464700020 - WILD #314 - IMBELLIS MALE - Ends: Tue May 31 2016 - 08:07:00 AM CDT
> Ack, why won't the picture load?


Someone else is having problems loading pictures, too.

That male is lovely! I love the wild stripes and speckles.


----------



## thendeathsaid

I think this guy is really pretty~ I love the perfect semicircle of blue at the base of his caudal 










AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettashm1464874803 - Emperors of Santorini (1942) by 3636bettaberry - Ends: Thu Jun 2 2016 - 08:40:03 AM CDT


----------



## LittleAzul

I want this guy so bad.... CT Steel Black... ;~; <3
Already have the perfect name for him too.


----------



## PrincessSeyshells

This beautiful girl:



I want another betta so bad and I just love the colors, but I just don't think it's feasible for me.

Also this guy is stunning:


----------



## Autumncrossing

PrincessSeyshells said:


> This beautiful girl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want another betta so bad and I just love the colors, but I just don't think it's feasible for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Also this guy is stunning:




Oh both so pretty!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaxen

I have been waiting for Interbettas to list gold bettas and I am interested in this one AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettasct1465826581 - ++++ Classic Gold Crown tail Plakat male ++++CT324 - Ends: Mon Jun 13 2016 - 09:03:01 AM CDT

The other one up is pretty too decisions decisions! AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettasct1465826575 - ++++ Gold Dragon Crown tail Plakat male ++++CT323 - Ends: Mon Jun 13 2016 - 09:02:55 AM CDT


----------



## Fenghuang

They have koi VT up... This one is in the US.

AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettasvt1465751954 - Koi VT Thai Import High Quality - Ends: Sun Jun 12 2016 - 12:19:14 PM CDT


----------



## Nova betta

Fenghuang said:


> They have koi VT up... This one is in the US.
> 
> AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettasvt1465751954 - Koi VT Thai Import High Quality - Ends: Sun Jun 12 2016 - 12:19:14 PM CDT


Oh please stop! It's a koi VT how can I resist, someone stop me!


----------



## Fenghuang

Nova betta said:


> Oh please stop! It's a koi VT how can I resist, someone stop me!


There's a few bids of him already, if that helps. Probably won't though. ;-)

I would if money wasn't tight right now!


EDIT:

Stunning Aquastar fish.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1465669205


----------



## Bailmint

There needs to be a "wow" button on posts 😂👌🏻


----------



## lilnaugrim

If it helps any, that VT Koi will eventually turn all black.


----------



## Nova betta

lilnaugrim said:


> If it helps any, that VT Koi will eventually turn all black.


well that doesn't help! I would love a black veiltail. I'm just going to stay off aquabid until he is sold! LOL


----------



## Autumncrossing

Don't tempt me with kois...  lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nova betta

Autumncrossing said:


> Don't tempt me with kois...  lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You already have two! BTW I'm really jealous of your two beautiful boys!


----------



## Autumncrossing

Nova betta said:


> You already have two! BTW I'm really jealous of your two beautiful boys!




And not nearly enough  aww thanks lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nova betta

Autumncrossing said:


> And not nearly enough  aww thanks lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I have 7 and I still crave more! It's an addiction!


----------



## Fenghuang

Lol I have ~20 right now. It's never enough.


----------



## Nova betta

Fenghuang said:


> Lol I have ~20 right now. It's never enough.


*sigh* if my fish weren't kept in my own room and I had a fish room I would have at least 20!


----------



## Bailmint

I used to have 28, but I cut down over the year by *not* replacing fish after they died, I currently have 10.


----------



## Fenghuang

Not a fan of his form, but the color is striking!

AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettashmp1468797601 - ***AMAZING FANCY*** - Ends: Sun Jul 17 2016 - 06:20:01 PM CDT


----------



## BlueInkFish

So lately I have been browsing the HMPKs, because a forum member on here has really sparked me in an interest for HMPKs... I love these two fish! I usually don't have a interest in coppers/blacks. :lol:





I really like the copper one... I have an empty 10 gallon tank too... TEMPTATION!


----------



## Fenghuang

Love this guy!!!

AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettashmp1469836801 - ++++++ GIANT KOI MALE 013 ++++++ - Ends: Fri Jul 29 2016 - 07:00:01 PM CDT


----------



## thendeathsaid

This fish is not from aquabid so sorry for the slight off topic-ness. But look how pretty!


----------



## Sadist

Wow, those blue spots are gorgeous!


----------



## ThatFishThough

*dies* would've snatched him up in a sec if he hadn't already been sold.


----------



## katalindia

Kois and dalmations are my weakness, goooorgeous.


----------



## katalindia

Koi HMPK 

I thought he was pretty... lots of black, cello, and red koi around these days.


----------



## SnowyAlex

I almost bought him, but while waiting to get price quotes from the US located transhippers (the only one who got back to me wanted $50 for 1 day and $40 for 2 day... On a 22$ fish with 5$ shipping from Thailand to the US transhipper! Eesh!) he got snapped up. In the end, I guess for the best. Doesn't mean I'm not still moping. </3

I was so in love with his colors and his EE ;-; HMEE is the dream, with colors my lady will like.


----------



## thendeathsaid

Another non-aquabid fish. I think he looks amazing! And he's still available, if anyone here wants him and has a way to get a fish from Indonesia


----------



## BlueInkFish

That blue butterfly boy! Very beautiful! If only I had the tanks...


----------



## Sadist

The coloring on that blue boy is amazing! The koi boy is gorgeous, too. I love his spotted beard.


----------



## jxssa

That blue is like... electric. Holy cow.


----------



## SnowyAlex

Right? I'm still a little heartbroken over him. :-( I hadn't seen a fish yet I was GENUINELY willing to import, then bam!... then gone


----------



## altheora

...He has gems. On his tail. ;__; Must. Not. Buy. Nononono. I already have enough aquarium woes!


----------



## lilnaugrim

If it makes you feel better, he'll be all blue within a month, I guarantee it.


----------



## altheora

That is just depressing! =P He needs eternal gems! ...Or at least to have them longer than a month, sheesh. 

(But no, really, yes, thank you.)


----------



## lilnaugrim

You're welcome!

Anything with blue is typically taken over very quickly. Marbles tend to respond to changes in environments like a big move across the world and it spurs the fish's genes into changing. Blue is most dominant and thus always takes over white. There are very rare cases where this would be stable but it's usually not worth the chance since 99.5% of the time, they will change.

Same goes for Red and Red Koi. Red will always take over the flesh parts/cellophane. The fish will become totally red and then black may also expand as well depending on the pattern.

If you want a stable koi, go for a yellow koi. They are not 100% stable but they have less a chance of not marbling or marbling slower.


----------



## haley3k1

I love this boy's fins! So beautiful










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altheora

I found this picture online (I am like 90% sure it was Aquabid?) some time ago. 

What is he, color-wise? I totally regret not getting him. Gorgeous boy.


----------



## haley3k1

@altheora I love that color too! They are yellow salamanders. They seem to be getting a bit more popular recently. I know a few for sale on Facebook if you still want one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altheora

@haley3k1 I... should say no, but..! What are the facebook links? I'd love to see them! And thanks for the color name! Too gorgeous. Do they stay that color, typically?


----------



## haley3k1

I've never owned one, but I believe they do stay that color.

https://www.facebook.com/BettaFishThai/posts/1042552475824610
https://www.facebook.com/3DBetta/posts/1063303793754681
https://www.facebook.com/Thaphrabet...41826.140314059479446/614927365351444/?type=3
AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettashm1471573915 - Dumbo !!++ Yellow Butterfly OHM Male - Ends: Thu Aug 18 2016 - 09:31:55 PM CDT


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yes Yellow Salamanders are stable unless you get the one with a hidden marble gene which can happen but it's typically not normal. Most Salamander's are just that, salamanders


----------



## altheora

You are both lovely. Thanks! I am now doomed.


----------



## BettaStarter24

Petcos near me have been selling yellow salamander HMEE for a while. Can usually find one somewhere. There was one in Stillwater last week


----------



## BlueInkFish

THIS :surprise:


----------



## astrummortis

BlueInkFish said:


> THIS :surprise:


:surprise: It's like neapolitan fish!


----------



## bigbucknc1

astrummortis said:


> :surprise: It's like neapolitan fish!


I was thinking bomb pop betta


----------



## astrummortis

Yeah, my wife said that, too. I failed!


----------



## Shortnsweet

I think this guy is gorgeous! His colors are so pretty but I'm not sure what his shape/form is, his fins look almost like flower petals or feathers


----------



## astrummortis

Shortnsweet said:


> I think this guy is gorgeous! His colors are so pretty but I'm not sure what his shape/form is, his fins look almost like flower petals or feathers


I think that might be a rose tail? VERY lovely!

I found my dream betta. Yup, it had to happen. Right here, man.


----------



## MysticSky22301

Danishabettajakarta

Has anyone bought from this seller ^^^ 

I found a super black pair and they look great but I'm put off by ordering from Indonesia x.x the pair would be a great step in my future breeding project ^^ 

If I decide to do this I want to be certain I'm getting good customer service and a good transshiper- advice welcome 😊


----------



## Kaxen

I think this fella has neato markings.


----------



## PuppyMintMocha

I only just discovered Aquabid, and I saw this betta there!! I don't know how unique or "good" his features are, but I've fallen love with his markings, colors, and honestly everything about him. Too bad I can't afford starting a new tank right now


----------



## lilnaugrim

@PuppyMintMocha don't worry, he'll eventually turn all red with black splotches eventually. Shipping tends to trigger most unstable marbles like him and when he arrives to you, most of that cellophane would be gone. Yellow koi tend to be more stable than reds, but no fancy marble or koi are truly stable yet.


----------



## LookingGlassBettas

MysticSky22301 said:


> Danishabettajakarta
> 
> Has anyone bought from this seller ^^^
> 
> I found a super black pair and they look great but I'm put off by ordering from Indonesia x.x the pair would be a great step in my future breeding project ^^
> 
> If I decide to do this I want to be certain I'm getting good customer service and a good transshiper- advice welcome 😊


Danishabetta has a pretty good reputation all around.


----------



## Vrisnem

These two gorgeous little fishies will be coming to live with me at the end of the month / start of November. 



















I lost my MG, Paris, in late August. So I'm delighted to be getting another as it's my favourite betta colouring. :mrgreen:


----------



## MysticSky22301

Your little koi is likely to turn very red ^^ it already looks like she's starting to marble so shipping will probably really trigger her colors


----------



## Vrisnem

I can't wait to see how she turns out. :mrgreen: I've a male koi, Mushu, and he's mostly red with some streaks of black and a few tiny white splotches here and there.


----------



## Glacier

I love that female. If they have babies, please put me on the list. ;-)


----------



## Vrisnem

Haha, she's been bought only with the intentions of being a pet I'm afraid.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

OMG I need to stay off aquabid (ignore the crappy fin form, look at those colors!! *drools*)
AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettashmp1477337946 - Mustard Gas Dumbo Ear Halfmoon Plakat Betta (Male) - Ends: Mon Oct 24 2016 - 02:39:06 PM CDT








you cannot buy another fish. *you cannot buy another fish. YOU MUST RESISTS FFFFFFFFFF X.X*


----------



## Vrisnem

Aqua Aurora said:


> OMG I need to stay off aquabid (ignore the crappy fin form, look at those colors!! *drools*)
> AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettashmp1477337946 - Mustard Gas Dumbo Ear Halfmoon Plakat Betta (Male) - Ends: Mon Oct 24 2016 - 02:39:06 PM CDT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you cannot buy another fish. *you cannot buy another fish. YOU MUST RESISTS FFFFFFFFFF X.X*


Oh my gosh what a beauty. Mustard gas is the most beautiful colouring IMO.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Technically he's just a bad Yellow Salamander. MG should have dark body and black or blue edging around the fins. This guy is a Yellow Salamander due to the yellow body and the (very) minimal white at the tip of his fins. The white should go all the way around as well but yep, just a bad salamander haha. But I agree, his coloration is absolutely stunning


----------



## Fenghuang

This VT girl is killing me. 

AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettasvt1477575561 - New clear (VT)feMale+Home fish betta thailand - Ends: Thu Oct 27 2016 - 08:39:21 AM CDT



EDIT:

So is this one. >.>

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1477488620


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Fenghuang said:


> This VT girl is killing me.
> 
> AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettasvt1477575561 - New clear (VT)feMale+Home fish betta thailand - Ends: Thu Oct 27 2016 - 08:39:21 AM CDT
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> So is this one. >.>
> 
> AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettasvt1477488620 - Red paint brush (VT)femaleHome fish betta thailand - Ends: Wed Oct 26 2016 - 08:30:20 AM CDT


nice vts, usually all i find are the common red and blues here, except I actually saw a* platinum gold *male vt at my local petsmart this weekend!! had a hard time resisting but managed not to buy him.


----------



## Fenghuang

Aqua Aurora said:


> nice vts, usually all i find are the common red and blues here, except I actually saw a* platinum gold *male vt at my local petsmart this weekend!! had a hard time resisting but managed not to buy him.


My pastel white betta girl Artemisia should be enough but I still keep finding myself looking at other veils... It's a real problem. >.>

Do you have a picture of this gold VT? That sounds beautiful!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Fenghuang said:


> My pastel white betta girl Artemisia should be enough but I still keep finding myself looking at other veils... It's a real problem. >.>
> 
> Do you have a picture of this gold VT? That sounds beautiful!


Sadly no, I spotted him after picking out some girls I as buying and with others there looking I would not put the girls down to take a photo of the male, risk some [censor] snatching 'em. I'd be horrified of dropping a container if I stacked 3 on top of eachother in 1 hand as well >,<' . Surprisingly no one saw/cared about the vt boy though. He didn't have any marbling/other colors on his scales or fins (just metallic white/dragon white body and gold fins) and from what I could so no diamond eye, sadly he was a bit clamped though. If he's still there this weekend I think I may break down and get him. Owning a platinum betta is on my 'betta bucket list' (along with copper and chocolate).


----------



## Fenghuang

Aqua Aurora said:


> Sadly no, I spotted him after picking out some girls I as buying and with others there looking I would not put the girls down to take a photo of the male, risk some [censor] snatching 'em. I'd be horrified of dropping a container if I stacked 3 on top of eachother in 1 hand as well >,<' . Surprisingly no one saw/cared about the vt boy though. He didn't have any marbling/other colors on his scales or fins (just metallic white/dragon white body and gold fins) and from what I could so no diamond eye, sadly he was a bit clamped though. If he's still there this weekend I think I may break down and get him. Owning a platinum betta is on my 'betta bucket list' (along with copper and chocolate).


That's a shame. But you got such pretty girls so I understand worrying that someone would steal them. I do the same thing when I spot a betta I like lol.

I owned a boy you would have just loved then. Awful awful photo of him, but he was a chocolate betta. And no one wanted him at the store because he was "dull."


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Fenghuang said:


> That's a shame. But you got such pretty girls so I understand worrying that someone would steal them. I do the same thing when I spot a betta I like lol.
> 
> I owned a boy you would have just loved then. Awful awful photo of him, but he was a chocolate betta. And no one wanted him at the store because he was "dull."


lovely boy! weirdly vt males are the only long fins boys I would get now... after Shreduski wrecked his fins I don't want long finned rose/hm/dt/etc any more
I can't stop thinking about the vt now.. i may go by petsmart and nab him if he's still there.. worse case I can get him happy and unclamped then rehome him. I'm sure someone would pay the $4 store price + shipping for a platinum gold vt boy. Hell if I was into breeding bettas I'd keep him for making more little platinum babies... but I don't have the patients (hatching bbs) or space for betta baby rearing.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Fenghuang said:


> My pastel white betta girl Artemisia should be enough but I still keep finding myself looking at other veils... It's a real problem. >.>
> 
> Do you have a picture of this gold VT? That sounds beautiful!


[ending the tangent] i did get him, posted photos in my journal ^^''


----------



## Fenghuang

I really REALLY like this female. 

AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettashm1477882040 - FEMALES DUMBO YELLOW CREAM 2 - Ends: Sun Oct 30 2016 - 09:47:20 PM CDT


----------



## Sadist

Aww, a feisty girl! She is gorgeous!


----------



## thendeathsaid

Not from Aquabid but this fish is absolutely amazing 

In case the photos in the link can't be seen:


----------



## kevonnn

I've been gone for almost two years. I'll be getting this boy.


----------



## ThatFishThough

Congratz! He's beautiful!


----------

